# ***** FET Cycle Buddies *****



## Betty-Boo

Dear members, welcome to your FET current cycle support thread.

 

The purpose of this thread is to support those who are currently having similar treatment, in the lead up to treatment and the immediate aftermath. As such we ask that for those undergoing treatment, discussions in this thread remain on topic and supportive for them. This thread is open ended and it's anticipated that members will use it for support and then move on to other areas as and when required. If you have finished your treatment cycle, you are more than welcome to continue to support those coming along after but please bear this in mind.

If you wish to be added to the FET Hall of Fame, please PM me your details and I'll add you to the list ~ click here

Please bear in mind Site Guidelines:click here

Some other useful links:

Information About Supplements & Diet During Treatment ~click here

2WW- Ladies in Waiting ~click here

Negative Cycle Follow up Questions ~ click here

Pregnancy Boards ~click here

Post Your HCG Levels ~ click here

Waiting For Early Pregnancy Scan ~click here

  Mini xx  

Tis xx


----------



## Littlerach

Mini minx- thanks    will pop over later....just wanted to say wahoo to sky-blue for starting and welcome to all the new ladies  

Xxxxxx


----------



## Flames

Hey Girlies!

Wow!  Loads of new FF since I was last on.  Welcome to HezzieD, Dreamer100, Georginaa, Hjenea and Alra.  Glad to have you along on this crazy journey!!

Thanks Mini Minx for sorting out the HoF again and for the new home.

Skyblue, AF came to me on Sunday too, Wooooo Hooooooo!!  

Here we go on the journey.....  I had a long chat to clinic yesterday regarding defrosting embryos etc, I found it really emotional actuallly but we have decided eventually on initially getting out 3 and using the 2 best after 24 hours.  There will be the option of adding another one if one of the 3 does badly so we have 3 good ones to choose from on the day of transfer......I just hate the thought of throwing them away but I have to get over that.  After a lot of thinking I have decided that it is best to have a really good go with the best embryos possible to give us the best chance of this working.....

So, I start DR on 15th Oct and then ET on 25th November and OTD on 9th December (which also happens to be the day we are flying to Munich for a freinds wedding.....)

Just waiting to hear regarding drugs now as we are off to Scotland this sat and I will need them the day before we come back........I think clinic are sorting it out.  We went for the Gestone in the end which is a little bit scary but will hopefully be worth it.

Hope to see you all in our new home later....x


----------



## Hbkmorris

Adding to Bookmark x


----------



## Clairey2608

Morning everyone,
Hope everyone is doing ok! 
Welcome to the newbies, good to have you on the site, hope you find the support and answers you need from everyone on here.
Good luck to everyone starting, lets stick together and know we'll get through this and hopefully come out with lots of positives!!
Flames - my turn to appologise! I am so sorry I haven't replied sooner but I see now that you have your schedule - woo! Hope you're feeling ok, let me know how you're doing, not long until DR now! We are doing the same defrosting schedule as you with 3 coming out initially and then aiming for a day 3 transfer. 
AFM - having a rough couple of days of symptoms so feeling a little sorry for myself. Hoping rest, drinking lots and af hopefully showing up will help! 
See you all on the new site, hugs to all xxx


----------



## Clairey2608

Welcome to our new home everyone! x


----------



## HezzieD

Thanks Mini  that's great. X


----------



## skyblue79

HezzieD Thanx for the message. Yes i am glad you have no symptoms. You are lucky you got someone to do injections for you My dear Hubby is a baby when it comes to giving needles, so i normally inject myself when i am i need injections. Thankfully, this time i dont need to inject myself until in the 2ww with progestrone.


Mini, Thanx for sorting out the hall of fame


LittleRach thanx Let the journey begin! Hoping for a positive journey!


Flames i am so glad AF came on sunday for you too! Yay, let the journey begin!xxxx


----------



## Littlerach

Hey ladies  

Sky-blue- yes definitely a positive journey for you thus time xxxx

Clairey2608- sorry you've been feeling rough   sounds like the d/r mess are doing their job tho....hopefully af will arrive soon and relieve some of the symptoms. With my previous fets I felt soooo much better once on hrt xxx when's your scan scheduled for?

Flames- wahoo to af and having your dates all laid out! I don't get mine that far in advance- just a scan at a time...we won't be that far apart tho cos reckon will start d/r about 20th oct.
That sounds like good decision re your frosties, is horrible to think about any going to waste but you're right, you have to give yourself the best chance and this sounds like it! Xxx

Hope all the other ladies will be joining us in our new home soon  

AFM- back from my work trip and holiday now- had fab time at both but one day back at work and is like have never been away!!! 
Just waiting for af now- hopefully due at end if week if she plays ball!! 
Having my wisdom tooth out cos has been painful for ages- have been trying to sort it for months....appt finally came through for day after I am due to start d/r....so bit of a dilemma whether to wait another month  to start tx....but have waited 20 months already and have heart set on oct! My clinic happy for me to have local anaesthetic whilst on d/r so just need to check it with dentist...if there's any doubt I may well wait cos don't want to compromise tx bur hoping i get the green light!! Xxx


----------



## Flames

Hey Clairey: I am so pleased to hear that you are doing the same defrosting schedule as us, I had such a dilema about it yesterday and I wasn't sure if we had come to a sensible decision.  The fact that you are doing the same indicates that it must be sensible which is very reasurring.  The embryologist did say we could consider taking out a fourth if one of the first 3 fails but we will decide about that at the time.

LittleRach:  I am pleased you enjoyed your trips.  It always amazes me how quickly life returns to normal when you get back to work though.  I hope AF comes soon for you and then we will be on our journey together.  I can't imagine your wisdom tooth being an issue to be honest, if the clinic are happy it should be fine.  It is a hard decision to make re the frosties but I feel quite happy with it now.  It is great to have a full schedule, it is one of the things I liked about our clinic last time around because it makes everything easier to plan with work etc.

Skyblue:  You are lucky not injecting until 2ww.  Are you doing non-medicated cycle or just d/r with tablets not injections?  I am doing injected progesterone in 2ww this time too.  I am a bit nervous about it to be honest but if it works it will be worth it.

Well, think I will head of to bed soon, I am pretty tired after a day of laundry and a visit to the chiropractor which has given me a mammoth headache.  Night Girls! x


----------



## fairydust84

Hi Everyone!! 

I just wondered if I could join your thread, I have been lurking for a while now but just needed to pluck up the courage to actually post.

This is my first FET, so any advice will be appreciated. After a BFN in August, I feel every nervous about stepping back onto this emotional rollercoaster but excited at the same time!! 

I wish everyone the best of luck!!  xx


----------



## Sarah4eva

Hi everyone, hope I can join. I'm Sarah and on my 3rd fet after a successful icsi which gave me DD, now hoping for a sibling. I had my womb lining scan today and pleased to report that the lining is 12.1mm yaaaaay






















The nurse said i'm ready for ET they will discuss it at lunch then will phone me later to give me my ET appointment.

Hope everyone is doing well. Lookin forward to getting to know you all.

Sarah x


----------



## Clairey2608

Evening all
Well I can't believe how badly i'm suffering at the moment, i've never had such bad side effects on any previous cycles so feeling sorry for myself. Af has shown up but doesn't seem to be helping the symptoms as yet, has anyone else suffered with migraines, nausea, extreme tiredness and if so, any tips to help?
Welcome Sarah4eva, yah for a good scan result, let us know when your et will be! x
Welcome fairydust84, anythign you need, we're all here x
Flames - Hope you slept well last night  and got rid of that headache! The chat with the embryologist we had was good but I did think please help us with the decision as they're the experts not me! We're happy with our decision though so hoping this is the time for both of us! x
Littlerach - welcome back, hope you had a fab trip and hol, hope you get the green light over your wisdom teeth! My scan is next Tuesday so getting closer now x
Hugs to all xx


----------



## Hbkmorris

Hi clairey I guess your on buserelin? Dam stuff is horrid.. On my first icsi on long protocol I was really poorly with headaches and tiredness. My cons told me to drink lots of water but it really didn't help me. I had to take panadol in the end as things were so bad, maybe you could ask your cons if you can take them?! 

I'm due to start FET in OCT/nov and I'm not looking forward to the side affects as I know I'll get them all! 

Good luck with your scan.. Your nearly there now. 

Good luck to everyone else x


----------



## Faithope

Hey ladies,

Is it too early for me to join? DH and I are doing FET in January-ringing in on CD1 in December


----------



## Betty-Boo

Never too early   


   


Mini xx


----------



## Faithope

*Mini Minx* Ah thats good then  I am so scared of my blasts not thawing-natural I guess. Consultant said they have 70% chance of surviving,  they do. I look forward to getting to know you all  I will be having medicated cycle


----------



## hjanea

Hi all!!
I've had my downreg scan today and my ovaries were fine though she thought there was just a tad of lining left. So I've started my progynova today and all being well thaw will be on 17th October. My next appointment to check my progress is on 10th October.  Had to pay today so I now need to take the credit card out of my purse as it must be near its limit!!!


----------



## Alra

Hi everybody,

I've been away on a business trip, but I'm finally back.

Thanks for your warm welcome. I need some supported as I'm so nervous about starting TX. I'm glad there's a few of us, so we can support each other  


Clairey, poor you. I hope you get better. I am not looking forward to DR and will not be allowed to complain at home as my husband is totally against the idea of a medicated FET. In fact, my DD is the result of a natural FET but the Dr suggested a medicated one as I'm three years older now (3. I think my husband is still scarred of the effects the drugs had on me, which culminated with OHSS...

Anyway, it will all go well this time, and for all of us. Hello hjanea, faithope, hbkmorris, sarah, fairydust, flames, skyblue, hezzieD, hbkmorris, and littlerach. I need to catch up with you ladies. Thanks mini minx for what you do for us.

Love and baby dust to everyone!!

Alra


----------



## catbob

Mini - think I am a bit lost.  I have not strated a cycle yet but have my first appointment on 1 November.  Not really sure if I should be on this thread or another one - help?
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

catbob - by all means post on this one - its for everyone currently cycling or in preparation to cycle ...    


Mini xx


----------



## Sarah4eva

Clairey - Thanks hun. Sorry you're having bad side effects, you should inform your clinic as they might be able to change your meds to something similar but might work better for you. All these drugs are so hard on our body, hope we get our BFP's.

Faithope and catbob- welcome and   

hjanae- glad your scan went well and   with the progynova.

Alra - welcome back FF is the best for support, hope we can all help. This is my 5th tx so I have some 
experience lol.

Mini Minx- thanks for adding me to the hall of fame 

Hope the rest are ok.

AFM - On wednesday the embryologist called and said my transfer will be on the 1st of Sept.....that's tomorrow   at 11.40am. The last 4 ET were on Tuesdays so was surprised to have a Saturday ET (started thinking they only do ET's on Tuesdays   ) They do baseline scans only on Tuesdays though lol. 

Again i'm nervous especially that all my 5 frozen embies are 6 cells on day 3 and worried if they lose more cells. Not very positive as had all the 8 cell embryos put back and was unsuccessful so i'm left with the 6 cells. However, 6 cells is ok for day 3 as they are meant to be 6 to 8 cells so they just made it lol hoping the dont lose cells though. Wish me luck guys, will be back tomotrrow with hopefully good news.


----------



## Betty-Boo

to all on 2WW or just about to start the madness...


sarah - not a problem    
My embies thawed and instead of being grade 2 blasts were suddenly grade 1's!  So a stint in the freezer did them good ..    I'm not complaining though .. 


Take care xx


----------



## Littlerach

Happy Friday!!  
*Flames* - thank you  Yes, having a schedule up front would be great....My clinic just book an appt at a time so am busy making predictions already as to when I think appointments might be....I am estimating ET week of 14th November?? xx

*Fairydust84* - welcome hon  Sorry to hear of your BFN, just horrible hey?   Nervous but excited covers it for me too! Here's to our fab frosties  xxx

*Sarah* - congrats on your successful ICSI  Fingers crossed for a sibling for your DD  xx

*Clairey* - thanks hon, sorry to read you're still feeling rubbish  Hopefully your scan will show you're ready for HRT on Tues xx

*HBKMorris* - sorry to read about the trophy trial hon but glad we'll be cycling together xxx

*Faithope* - welcome hon  I too have blast frosties - nerve wracking thinking of them thawing hey?  fingers crossed xx

*hjanea* - yay to getting going on HRT   ooh not long til you're PUPO!! Fingers and toes crossed for you hon xxx

*Alra* - welcome back! I too had OHSS from stimming on my first IVF.....but have always been fine with D/R and med FET drugs xxx

*Skyblue* - how's it going hon? xx

*HezzieD* - how are you lovely? xx

*Mini-minx* - could you change my details on HoF to day D/R starts on 20th oct please? Thank you  xx

*AFM* - well AF arrived on time for once so day 21 appt booked for 20th oct to collect meds and start jabbing!!! Whoop!!! Loooong story but no longer need my wisdom tooth removed so at least that's one worry out of the way!

Hope you all have a lovely sunny weekend xxxxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Little Rach - all done    


Lots of       to everyone


Mini xx


----------



## Faithope

*Little Rach*  thanks for the welcome hun 

*Mini Minx* Can I be added to the HOF? I am having TX at OFU, I start in January but no idea on dates yet


----------



## Betty-Boo

Faith I'll add you now ..


----------



## Faithope

*Mini Minx* Thanks hun


----------



## Faithope

Is anyone doing anything different for their FET TX? I put 110% into my ICSI cycle, stopped living for about 6 months, ate what I am 'meant' to eat, I took time off work, I rested loads-  So I am taking a totaly different approach for my FET-I am going to go with the flow, I will eat what I want, I will forget about my embies being so precious, I will ignore all the 2ww symptoms, I will NOT do a HPT at 6DPT...... 

So what are you doing differently or will you do the same as you have already done before?


----------



## Sarah4eva

Hiya all, I'm pupo yaaaaay to my surprise my embryos were both 8 cells grade 1   They were meant to be 6 cells but oh well better for me. Transfer went well now in my 2ww. OTD is 15th Oct. 

Sarah


----------



## hjanea

Congratulations on being PUPO Sarah!!!


----------



## Hbkmorris

Wonderful news Sarah... Lots of luck to you.. May you be our lucky star x


----------



## flowersinthewindow

Hi ladies

I am hoping to do a FET next month. If dates work out as I think it will be around the time of my sister's wedding and I am bridemaid!! Faithhope I am doing the same as you this time. On my icsi I stayed off work for the 2ww and was so cautious. Got a bfp but all my efforts didn't stop m/c. So I am now thinking of FET as just another thing to do on my long list of things to do. Admittedly this is easier said than done. We are hoping to have our 6embies defrosted and try to grow them onto blast. Had my day 21 bloods and scan done and hopefully they'll be okay for us to go ahead.  Sarah, congrats on being PUPO, for me it was such a special feeling.

Enjoy the sunshine 
Flowersinthewindow


----------



## Littlerach

Flowersinthewindow- welcome   sorry to read of your m/c     xxxx

Sarah- woohoo!!! Our first PUPO lady!! Lots of luck and baby dust xxxx

Hjanea- how are you finding the progynova hon? Xx

Clairey- how you feeling lovely? Not long til your scan now....hopefully with all your symptoms you'll be well and truly shut down and you can start hrt xxx

Faithope- my main focus will be pma all the way this time round!!! May need you ladies to help me on that one when I get going!!

Mini minx- thank you xxx

Hope all you ladies are well and are enjoying the lovely weather....we had BBQ on fri nite and sat out in beer garden today (lemonade for me!!) can't believe how nice it's been xxx


----------



## Faithope

*Little rach* No worries hun, we will do our very best with the         

*flowersinthewindow* I have the same reasoning-FET is one of the many things planned on the road to getting our baby 

*sarah4eva* Congrats on being PUPO 

Big  to you all xxx


----------



## hjanea

Hi everyone!!
Littlerach-I'm finding the progynova ok. Hot flushes have stopped and so far today I don't have a headache. I do feel a bit sick this morning but I think perhaps thats a bit of nerves as I start my new job tomorrow and I didn't sleep well.
Hows everyone else today?


----------



## Littlerach

Hjanea- glad you're feeling better on hrt so far xxx good luck for your new job tomorrow xxx

Faithope- thanks hon xx

Clairey- hope all goes well at your d/r scan tomorrow and you can move on to progynova xxx

Sky blue- hope you're ok?

Hi to all you lovely fet ladies   at least we've got Monday out of the way now!! Xxx


----------



## hjanea

Thankyou *Littlerach*. My tummy is really churning this morning though I'm sure it will be fine.
Helen.xx


----------



## skyblue79

Littlerach, hi sorry for the late reply, being doing nights at work so have been sleeping during the day. Anyway, so far so good, i thank God, i have no symptoms so far.      We are travelling on monday 10/10/11 and embryo transfer should be Tuesday or wednesday next week. I will have my hubby's laptop so i will keep you informed while we are out there!      that the thawing goes well. I am so excited but scared too! How are you doing? How is your prep going?    


Flames, hey sorry for late reply night duties does disturb my plans. Anyway, yes my protocol is just for me to take tablets and pessaries. How is it going with your prep? The injections are donting.    


Fairydust, welcome to the thread! Hope its gonna be a positive experience for you this!    


Sarah4eva, welcome to the thread and congratulations for on your PUPO, how are you doing so far? Take it easy and share with us if you can your experience during the PUPO  




Clairey2608, how are you doing? how is the prep going? are you feeling better now?    




Hbkmorris, how are you doing? time is getting on now, you will soon be on the way    


Faithope, welcome to the thread. Hope you are doing well. How is the prep going? are you doing anything to prep for your forthcoming FET? now is the good time to put the vitamins in your system    


Hjanea, How are you getting on with the your treatment so far? looking forward to monday?    


Alra, welcome back from your business trip. Hopefully you will have a positive DR this time.     


flowersinthewindow, hey and welcome to thread, hope it will be a positive experience for you!    


So to recap, next monday is our flight and hoping for FET on tuesday or wednesday!    . i will have my hubby's laptop with me so will defo keep you posted ladies.


----------



## Faithope

*Skyblue* Hi there  I am still taking all my vits and rattling as a result  I am also keeping up with the water but the PMA thing needs work  How exciting that your FET is so close!! Good Luck and I look forward to hearing your updates


----------



## Littlerach

Sky blue- ooh exciting!! Not long for you now! Glad you'll have laptop with you   prep going well thanks, eating well, exercising and trying to reduce stress as much as possible xxx

Hjanea- how has your first day gone? Xx

Clairey- hope your scan went well today xxx

Hi to all you lovely ladies xxxx


----------



## hjanea

Hi all!
My first day at the new job went ok. Back again tomorrow and saturday and looking forward to it. Have a health questionnaire to complete which asks about hospital tx, but I'm not going to disclose this as I wouldn't if TTC via sex  and lets face it it das such a small chance of success!!
My progynova has increased to 8mg today and I have my first dose of dalacin cream tonight-lovely!!
I felt dreadful yesterday-bad headache and very light headed and just generally off it. I don't know if it was a bug or the meds but I've had the meds before and not had this so perhaps it was a bug. I'm not 100% today but loads better than yesterday.
Right, after a morning listening to children read at school I need to pop into town for a birthday card and then get on with the cleaning that I should've done days ago!!
Hows everyone else doing? Sarah-hope being PUPO is going ok?
Helen.xxx


----------



## SHARBARA

Can i join please?
I start down reg on tues for a fet cycle
im so stressed and everyone has frightened me witless about the side effects of DR
am having suprecor injections and progynova then cyclogest !
have had the cyclogest before so not concerned about them
i also had bad PND with my first baby who was as a result of my fresh cycle and im still on very low dose anti depressants and im worried i will have a relapse with the hormones
does anyone have any experience of this !
anyway lovely to meet all you guys and i look forward to getting to know you xxxxx


----------



## Littlerach

Hjanea- glad your first day went well, how's the rest of your week gone? don't blame you not disclosing tx on your medical form, as you say, if you were ttc naturally then you wouldn't include it! Xxx

Sharbara- welcome hon and congrats on your little one   I have never had significant side effects from d/r meds....just tiredness and the odd headache! think we're all different so fingers crossed you won't suffer too badly. 
Sorry to hear about your PND and can understand your worries related to hormones, I can't really offer advice but  could you discuss it with your clinic? Xxxx xxx

Hope all you other fet ladies are good and are a having a good weekend! Anyone watching x factor?? Xxx


----------



## Faithope

*Little rach* Me! I love Mischa B-what a voice!

Hello all you lovely ladies, I am reading just not posting much  xxxxx


----------



## HezzieD

Hi all. Not been around lately as I've been so busy at work but as it's sunday I thought I'd have a read and catch up with what everyone is upto. Things are really moving on his thread now! A big welcome to all the newbies and wishing u well on this journey. 

Sarah congrats on being PUPO! 

Mini please update HoF - I'm due to ET on 26/10 all being well!

I'm into my 3rd week of burselin injections. I didn't get any symptoms to start with but now getting stinking headaches most days and the tiredness is starting to kick in too. Had blood test on wed and Started on hrt (oestrogen) tablets two days ago and due for my internal scan on 21/10. All happening now!  I'm just hoping and praying that my one little embie will survive the defrost otherwise all this treatment will have been for nothing. But I have to stay positive and at least give it a try. 

How is everyone else coping?

I've decided to book a couple of weeks off after ET to chill and relax with no work stress!

Hope to get on here more often now!
X


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hezzie - will do once internet connection has stopped throwing me out....
    to all about to embark on this craziness! I hate the 2WW and would much prefer to be put to sleep and wake up with a BFP!


Take care
Mini xx


----------



## SHARBARA

thanks for making me feel so welcome ladies x
hope to chat to you lots over the next few weeks x


----------



## Fire Opal

Hello all

Sorry not been on here in ages. Trying to not get to worked up about the up and coming FET

Mini my details are, Wiltshire-RUH Bath-natural Cycle-Nov

Been talking to my clinic and I have to have a blood test 7days after OV which will be either tmw or tues. Using clearblue ov machine and got 2 bars this am so ov is about to happen. So as long as my dates don't fall on a weekend we will be having FET mid Nov      

Hope ya all doing ok   

Fo


----------



## Alra

Hi everyone.


Sorry for being awol, but things have been crazy. First of all, I am PUPO!!! It sounds crazy but it was all very sudden. I went for a preliminary scan on Friday Sept 30, CD10, I was supposed to start buserelin on CD14. However, the DR said that I had a staggering lining and a great size follicle, so he suggested a natural FET, again. I accepted, and so had daily scan until they confirmed ovulation (it was a super mess at work    ). Last Friday Oct 6 I had the transfer of one beautiful blastocyst   


I am super scared, as usual convinced that nothing is happening there, and very emotional. I know my chances are much lower with only one embryo on board, but we could not risk two, as much as we would love to. Now I am    day and night that my micro baby stays with us.


So here I am, on the dreaded 2ww, and I can't believe it's only 3dpt.


Ok, gotta rush now. I wish you all good luck with your journeys and hopefully will manage to catch up with everybody soon.


Alra xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Here's some               for our newly PUPO ladies and those about to test.


Big hugs
Mini xxx


----------



## skyblue79

Hello ladies,
Just a quick note, we have arrived safely in the czech republic for our FET. its schedulled for tomorrow! so fingers cross our snow babies will be strong for the thaw   
               
wellcome sharbara to the thread! and wishing you the best with down reg.  

  
Arla, congratulations on your PUPO, wow, that was so quick! keep strong and baby dust to you!


----------



## fran1975

hi ladies,
please can i join you. Mini my details are Sheffield-ACU Jessops, Sheffield-natural Cycle-Oct.
I hope i have done that correctly.

I am due to have FET either thurs or Fri of this week. I have 4 embies, frozen on day 2.
I was advised to take a injection to control ovulation last night and my embies will start the big thaw thurs morning. By late morning thurs i should know if i am having FET thurs afternoon or Friday.

Its my first FET and I am quite nervous. What should i expect? will my embies make the thaw?
Any advice greatly recieved.
x


----------



## catbob

Arla - great that you are PUPO.  The 2ww is also the worst.  Try to keep occupied so that the time passes quicker.  Sending you    and fingers crossed for good news x

Fran - welcome to the thread.  I have my first FET appointment on 1 Nov so cant advise really on what to expect.  As I have read through the post on here everyone has had at least 1 embie survive through the thaw process which is good.  Do you know what quality they were when they were frozen?

Skyblue79 - Glad you arrived safely.    that everything goes well.  How long are you there for?  Are your snow babies thawing at the moment?  x

Hi to everyone else


----------



## HezzieD

Welcome to all the newbies 
Sky-blue - how did your transfer go?!

I can't sleep! I'll be glad when all these injections are over. Can't stand needles! Lol x


----------



## skyblue79

Fran1975, Welcome to the thread and hope you a good experience. it was my first fet as well and i must admit very less stressful compared to my previous fresh cycles baby dusts to you ! 

*Catbob and HezzieD*, thanx for the best wishes i am now officially PUPO from yesterday. We had 3 snow babies on board, 1. 8 cell, 1. 9 cell, 1. compaction stage. my womb lining was at 13.5 and my dr was very impressed with it. I think Angelbump protocol has made a massive difference to womb lining. i am  that things work out for us, we have no more embryos left as the other ones did not survive the thaw, hence the decision to put all the survived 3 embryos. now the dreaded


----------



## Betty-Boo

Anyone wanting to be added to the Hall of Fame - please please pm me otherwise your info may get lost in the chatter and I'll miss it.


Thank you.


     


Mini xxx


----------



## fran1975

Mini Minx i will PM you now. But whats this hall of fame??

Catbob- I had three grade 1's and 1 grade 2 frozen on day 2. embryologist called me this morning to say to expect a call in between 9-10 tomorrow as the thawing will be done then. If they want me in tomorrow it will be from 12.30 onwards.
I dont think i will sleep tonight worrying about my embies surviving the big freeze.

Sky blue, congrats on being PUPO. How many embies did you lose in the thaw?

Hi to everyone else.
xx


----------



## Littlerach

Skyblue- woohoo!!! Congrats on being PUPO   when do you fly back? Xxx

Alra- whoop!! Congrats on your PUPO-ness!! Hope the 2ww madness not driving you toooo crazy?! Xxx

Fran- good luck for phone call tomorrow...fingers crossed fir a good thaw rate...you have some good quality embies there so sure you'll have some good news xx I agree with skyblue, have done two fets now and much less stressful than fresh tx in my opinion xxxx

Fire opal- good luck for your blood test hon xxx

HezzieD- how are the jabs going hon? Xx

Hi to everyone else hope you're all ok? On my phone so struggling to read back and post more personals  

Afm- just over a week to go til I start d/r eek!!! Excited and anxious in equal measures!! Just trying to keep the pma up ad much as I can!!

Rach xxx


----------



## skyblue79

Fran1975, thanx very much, i lost 4 but they were at the zygote stage, they were frozen on day 1 and the three on board were frozen on day 2. i am sure that made a massive difference. keeping everything crossed     and praying hard. Not long now till your Fet.    

LittleRach, thanx very much. we fly back friday evening. how are you getting on?


----------



## Littlerach

Catbob- sorry I missed you off last post....how are you doing?

Skyblue- aah a couple if days to chill then- fab! Sounds like you have 3 fab quality embies on board!! I'm good thank you just on count down now!!! Xxx


----------



## Faith2011

Hello Ladies.  Can i (re) join?  I know a few of you from the Oct/Nov/Dec thread.


Hi Skyblue 7 Alra - congratulations on being PUPO yet? 
Good luck tomorrow Fran
Hi Fire Opal how are you getting on.  Completely understand what you mean about trying not to get too worked up - its why I have been on here for a while either.
Hjanea - what an inspiration you are starting a new job and doing all of this.  Hope you are well.


AFM: I start d/r on Saturday.  I have been on OCP since day two of my cycle to assist with my d/r.  I used it on my last (fresh) cycle and it worked.  For some reason this time is causing me to bleed.  It started last week as light spotting but its getting heavier - and I haven't even started d/r yet!! Was really worried but had a scan on Monday and my doctor says that nothing sinister is happening  -  phew.  I was so sure that maybe something had got messed up inside after I had my son. I start d/r on Saturday then should start my period (properly) around this time next week then I'll start on the Progynova tabs.
Can I ask, how many embryos is eveyone else putting back?  Our embryos are blasts and my consultant is really pushing for us to just put one back to avoid the risk of a multiple pregnancy.  We want to put two back.  Views?
Love and fairy dust to you all. xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Faith - I had 2 put back but didn't get the choice tbh ... 
    and welcome back.


Mini xx


----------



## skyblue79

LittleRach yes we got a couple days to rest. i dont know my consultant sounded more excited about the lining of the womb than the quality of embryos. Time goes so quick by the time you know it you will be having your transfer. it only slows down in the 2ww.


Faith2011, thanx and welldone you are now down regulating.we put back 3 embryos. but that was because i didnt want them to destroy one and i didnt want the what if. so      hard that it works out for us this time.


----------



## SHARBARA

hi ladies

Day 3 of DR
feeling a bit nauseous but other than that ok i thik 
what day does the headaches kick in?


----------



## ruthybee

Hi, can i join this thread?

I had 2 blasts put back yesterday - 1 survived 100% & the other had  about 50% of its cells survive . Officially PUPO today, Yippee  . Fingers crossed they stick now!!!

We test in 12 days time, it can't come fast enough 

Ruthybee


----------



## fran1975

hi ladies

i am officially PUPO.  i had two embies put back today. the third embie stopped developing so sadly that one has gone.
but onwards and upwards. i am resting at home today but just wanted any advice of what to eat etc that could help during this 2ww. we test on 25th october. 
xxxx


----------



## Clairey2608

Sorry for not being on for a bit but not had internet access for a while. So nice to be back on now though!
Congrats on everyone that is PUPO, hoping you all lead the way with some lovely BFP's!!!    
Hope everyone else is feeling ok and not having too many side effects!
I'm doing loads better since af came and went thankfully! My down reg scan was all good and can't believe I have my next scan on Tuesday and ET a week today - can't wait to get there now! The progynova tabs seem to be all ok and only a few injections left, yah! 
  and    to all xxx


----------



## Here&#039;s Hoping1

Hey ladies,

Have had 2 BFN from fresh cycle and a BFN from a FET in the past. Going for another FET at the end of November. Got 4 little frosties.

Is there any chance that this time might work?!!!! Has anyone had similar history and gone on and had success? 

I have never had a positive but our consultant is very much encouraging us to keep trying.

x


----------



## BerryChelt74

good luck, but I am sure it will be 4th time lucky 

I cant comment as only had  lot of IVF which was bfp followed by mc, . Hoping to have FET in Feb.

Really hope it works out for you as sounds like you have been through the mill.

x


----------



## Ale40

Dear all, 

May I jump on this boat? But I better wear a life vest...  

My name is Alessandra and I am too one of the many faces of infertility. Currently I am on day 19 of Progynova (16 mg a day!) on 2nd FET attempt.

My DP is 45, I am 38, we are together for 15 years and we don't have children at home -  just our little angel Betina looking after us. 

In March 2010, we underwent an ICSI at Homerton (East London, under London and City PCT), and I became pregnant. But  36 weeks and four days later, our little baby daughter feel asleep. Betina lost her life to a genetic diesease. 

We have two frozen dreams (Blastocysts, grade BB) from last year's ICSI. In July this year we did our first FET.  But the lining never went beyond 4.5mm and the FET was cancelled. On my second attempt right now, I started with 12mg of Progynova; 2 weeks later, same story: The scan did just just a 4.7mm lining. Since last Monday, I am taking a whooping 16mg (8 tablets)  of Progynova. Next Monday I'll have my next (and possibly final) scan. If there is no improvement this FET will be also called off.  

Also, in 2007 I suffered TIA (a 'small' stroke). Trombophilia results came positive for Low Protein S levels, so I am always on Clexane during tx.

Is anyone here also strugling to grow a thick and healthy lining?

Love to you all and your frozen dreams, 

Ale


----------



## Faith2011

Mini Minx - Thanks for the intel
Skyblue - Thanks for the comment.  I hope your are not going too crazy in 2ww.  3 embies is making me feel very positive for you. 
Sharbara - We're a few days apart on our d/r.  Which drug are you taking?  I am sniffing Synarel.  I have also sniffed and injected buserelin I don't really remember getting headaches on any of them.
Welcome Rutybee - Have you got any plans on surviving the wait?  I am already dreading it!
Fran - congratulations on being PUPO.
Clairey - well done for getting through d/r and having a good scan.  It's great getting over these small hurdles.
Welcome to the thread Ale.  I am so sorry for your loss.  It is especially hard when you have had to go through fertility treatment to conceive for it to end in that way.  What has your doctor said regarding your lining?  My doctor mentioned using hormone patches on top of progynova to assist lining if mine is a problem.  I am not sure how you feel about alterative therapies but I use acupuncture to assist with all parts of my treatment.  I also saw a nutritionist who suggested some foods for a good lining.  (i) Beta Carotene (coloured foods e.g broccoli, carrots and spinach 2/3 portions a day).  (ii) Loose Leaf nettle tea helps with blood flow which should assist the lining, (iii) a bit of pineapple for a few days before and after transfer, and (iv) selenium (Brazil nuts, avocado). Hope this assists.


----------



## skyblue79

Hey Ladies,
I a, back home now from the czech republic! Just sitting here and waiting. I have got no symptoms at all whatsoever, so don't know if its normal or not. Help! This wait is killing me


----------



## skyblue79

Faith2011, thanx for being positive hopefully it works this time! It would mean the world to me and DH! How are you doing?


----------



## Faith2011

Hey Skyblue - I'm ok although the nerves are beginning to set in thinking about all the things that could go wrong.  I'm hoping my surprise bleed during the 21 day period to d/r is the only surprise! I'm trying to get into the habit of resting so that I use all my energy for this treatment.  At home for a night of Strictly and X factor.  
I'm not very good with embryo grading but if they were good enough to put in then I guess there are pretty good and with 3 of those......as I said in my earlier  post I feel excited.  We're only a few years apart and we have the same condition but my doctor is so concerned about multiple pregnancy that he wants me to do one at a time.  If you have 3 then I at least want my 2.   .  I can't take the pressure emotionally and financially!!!
So how do you plan to get through the wait?


----------



## SHARBARA

hiya Faith

Im on 500 of buserelin injections
feel a bit hot flushy and no i think im going down with a cold as have had a sore throata at work all day
yet another 13 hr shift tomorrow so im off to bed nighty night ladies


----------



## SHARBARA

omg
my typing stinks tonight!


----------



## EmmaWaitsPatiently

Hi everyone, I'm new to this thread. Just started d/r on the 10th Oct on Buserlin. Not keen at all on the HRT. Didn't use them at all in my ICSI cycle. I started the week feeling a bit low and by mid-week I was crying at the slightest thing, feeling nauseous and tired constantly and having terrible period-type pains in lower abdomen and back  . Was feeling so much better by Friday though. Maybe it just takes a few days for the body to adjust??

I was really annoyed that my energy levels were low because I've been trying reallu hard to keep up with my diet and exercise but it's so tough when you're shattered all the time! Now I'm worried because my BMI is almost 27 and I'm afraid this might affect the outcome!

Anyway, my energy's back now so I'm going to hit the gym tomorrow and see if I can't loose a few more pounds over the next couple of weeks or at the very least try to keep myself sane by burning off some of the anxiety!!!

Hope you guys are all doing well!!!


----------



## HezzieD

Hi all

Hope everyone is coping so far!

Sky-blue - 3 snowbabies on board- that's fantastic and they are all at big stages that's a great chance if success to you! What is the compaction stage? Good luck to you. I only have one lil one left at it's only a stage 3 cell. What are the chances of that surviving?! Also what are you following on the angelbump protocol?

Rach - the jabs are going ok! I cringe everytime and tense up but I can't help my phobia of needles! Had my blood test last were when they finally found my vein! How you coping waiting to dr?

Faith - welcome and good luck on your dr. I only have the one to put in, but if I had the choice it would be two, last time I had two fresh in but I m/c 4 weeks into the pregnancy -gutted! 

Sharbara - I've been on the injections for over 3 weeks. The headaches really kicked in last week. Real pounding head. Had diarrhoea yesterday as well don't know if that's a symptom of taking the oestrogen tablets though. Good luck! I've started with a sore throat a few days ago as well so maybe it's a bug going round. 

Ruthybee & Fran - congrats on being PUPO!

Clairey - good luck to you. Nearly there now! 

Ale - welcome aboard and wishing u every success this time. I cant comment about ur lining as I dont know much about how to increase it myself. Good luck though. 

Emma - welcome! I know what you mean about the drugs. My hormones are all over the place at the moment. Crying at everything! It's hard but hopefully worth it!  I too need to loose some pounds before my FET a week on wed!

Afm I've got my scan due this Friday to check my lining and I'm gonna start eating those brazil nuts. Other than that I'm eating normally and swimming once a week. Good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## ruthybee

Hi Ladies,

I hope your all having a relaxing weekend  .  

Faith - I'm back to work on Monday after having a few days off to relax after the transfer, watched Arthur (Russell Brand version) and laughed my socks off, that took my mind off the transfer  .  Part of me is quite relieved to be heading back to work, that way I can try and keep my mind off of symptom spotting! I find the 2ww soooooo hard, every little ache, twinge and tug makes me wonder if something is happening in there and it drives me  .  I promised myself after last time that I would just try and stay relaxed and positive and thats exactly what I'm attempting to do.

Skyblue & Fran - I hope your both doing well after your transfers, I'm sending you both lots of   and   . 

HezzieD - thanks, we're trying to keep lots of    in our house at the moment, but doing well so far  .

AFM: I'm doing ok, finding it quite hard not to think too much into every little thing.  One thing that was different this time, was that the transfer seemed much better.  I said to DH that it appeared to take longer than the previous transfers, but he seemed to think it was about the same.  But, on the last 3 transfers I had a small amount of discomfort from the implements that they use in the first 24hrs.  This time, not one niggle or any discomfort at all.  I don't think that its gonna determine whether or not it works but I feel physically better after this transfer than the previous ones, so I figure thats got to be good   . 

I hope everyone else is doing well and not finding whatever stage your upto too difficult.  I'm sending everyone lots of      and   to all.

Ruthybee


----------



## bally78

Hi ladies, hope you don't mind me jumping on this thread. I'm waiting for fet on a natural cycle. Started my opk last Thursday, no smiley face yet. How soon after smiley face will the embies be transferred? I have 3 embies left from an ivf cycle in 2008 which resulted in my dd. Look forward ti hearing some lovely news from everyone xx

3 iui- BFN
1 iui- BFP mc @ 6wks
3 iui- BFN
1 ivf 12 eggs, 6 fertilized, 2 put back BFP DD born 2009
3 snow babies 
Hopefully having 2 put back


----------



## EmmaWaitsPatiently

Hi everyone,

Well just as I thought my energy was coming back again yesterday, I've been feeling really stinky today   . I am aching all over, particularly my neck, shoulders and lower back. I have a pounding headache and I feel exhausted and sick. I'm really hating buserlin!! I can't help but think can all these drugs really be good for my little embies??

For those of you having natural cycles, did you opt for the natural cycle or was it recommended to you? I'm a bit confused as to why my cycle is being medicated. There are no known problems with my bits although I do have a slightly irregular cycle (anywhere between 25-30 days). Maybe that's why they wanted to medicate me? 

Hope you've all managed to get some r&r this weekend xxxxx


----------



## Littlerach

Ooh it's getting busy on here now- fab!!!

Ruthybee- congrats on being PUPO   2WW symptom spotting is a nightmare hey?!  glad your transfer more comfortable this time...a good sign I'd say!! Xxx

Bally78- welcome! Hope your smiley face arrives soon...have never done natural FET so can't help with your question sorry xx

Emma- welcome to you too   sorry you've been feeling so rubbish hon, guess it shows the drugs are working and you're responding well?   hope you're soon feeling better... Have only ever had med FET cos my cycles not predictable at all xxx

Fran- big congrats on being PUPO   how are you doing? Xxx

Alra- how are you doing on the 2WW? Sending lots of positive vibes xx

Fire Opal- hope all goes well for your blood test this week xx

HezzieD- I'm ok thanks just itching to get started now!!  Well done you with jabbing with a needle phobia! Hope all goes well on fri...and your sore throat feels better soon xx

Faith- your Saturday nite sounds like mine...strictly and x factor- yay!!! We have 2 frozen blasts and hoping to have them both transferred if they survive the thaw   we had 1 blast transferred on first tx and two on 2nd and 3rd... Think it depends on embryo grading as well as your age and how many cycles you've had xxx

Clairey- glad you're feeling better on hrt   not long for you now exciting!!! Xx

Skyblue- welcome back... Lots of     vibes coming your way hon xxx

Sharbana- sorry you're feeling rubbish hon, hope you manage done rest after your 13 hour shift!!! Xxx

Ale- so sorry to read of your sad loss     good luck for your lining scan tomorrow, will be thinking thick for you xxx

Flames- hey hon haven't seen you posting for a while hope you're ok?? Xx

Catbob- how are you doing?

Sorry if have missed anyone   

AFM just 4 days til I start now!!! Woohoo!! Might be reconsidering the enthusiasm once have started d/r but have had variable responses to buserelin so we'll see hopefully minimal side effects this time xxx


----------



## Flames

Hey Everyone!

I go on holiday for 2 weeks and we have loads of new ladies and even some PUPO ones......what a lot I have missed!  Welcome to the newbies and congrats to everyone who is PUPO.  I only have a few minutes before I have to get ready for work but I wanted to touch base with you all to say hi and send  

I started d/r on sat, the only symptom I have so far is that I can't sleep which is exactly what happened last time during our fresh cycle.  I have had a few hiccups with drugs but I think they're nearly sorted - I will explain later.  Hope you all have a good monday - chat later x


----------



## Littlerach

Flames- welcome back hon, hope you enjoyed your hol?? Yay to starting jabbing but boo to the trouble sleeping   did you find anything that helped last time? I have zita wests relaxation for IVF cd which I listen to before bed which helps me chill out and relax...
Sorry to hear you've had difficulties with drugs  

Happy Monday everyone!! Why do they always come around sooo quickly??!! Xxx


----------



## naterlee

Hello ladies, can I join in?  We begin our first medicated FET this Thursday.  After reading all the horror stories about the d/r drugs I am not looking forward to that part of it at all!  Although I think my DH is looking forward to it even less.......


Feels a little bit surreal that we are back in the saddle again, but am excited to get started and am just praying that this is our time     .


This time round we have decided not to tell family what we are doing.  Our fresh cycle in June/July ended up being pretty difficult and we eventually found it hard constantly talking about it to family and friends who, while only concerned for us of course, didn't really understand and we found we were explaining what was happening as well as trying to deal with it ourselves.  Anyway else keeping it to themselves?  How do you deal with the questions?  My mum has already asked me when do I go back to the hospital and I off-handedly said "November" - it was pretty awful lying as I had literally been that week!  


Anyway, good luck to everyone and I hope that we will have lots of positive outcomes from this thread.   


Naterlee
xx


----------



## smarky

Hi all

Well I am doing a medicated FET, I start DR on 37th Oct
Any one else with me?

This wil be my 4th attempt 2 ICSI and 1 FET all ended in BFN.

Hope we can keep each other spirits up 
Xx


----------



## smarky

Haha that should of been 27th
X


----------



## HezzieD

Hi all

Ruthybee - sounds like the transfer went really well and hope it works for you! I'm having a week and a half off work after the transfer so I can really relax. Keep those positive vibes going!

Bally - good luck with your treatment x

Rach - the countdown has started not long now to ur dr! I'll be glad when I can stop the injections and hope the headaches stop too! Starting to get me down. 

Emma - I'm on burselin too. My headaches are getting worse everyday. Pounding head  on top of that I seem to have got a head cold and full of flu. I believe the nurses put me on medicated to give me a better chance and so they can control your periods. I'm regular every 28/29 days. Poo isn't it!

Flames - hope u had a nice holiday and good luck with dr. I've been struggling sleeping as well 

Naterlee - good luck with your dr. It's not good but hopefully worth all the headaches! We haven't told anyone this time either apart from my ma and pa cause it was hard telling everyone I had a m/c last time. 

Afm scan date is nearing on Friday to check my lining.  Im full of a cold with a pounding head    So I booked the day off work sick  I'm tucked up in bed feeling sorry for myself!

Question for u ladies: What would u do if your DH turned round and said he didn't want a baby after you were half way through ur treatment?


----------



## Hbkmorris

Hi Smarky

I shall be joining you in the November DR. This will be my first FET so very nervous and scared that my frosties don't make it. Are you doing natural or medicated FET? i'm going with medicated as my cycles have all gone to pot since I started back in December 2010. 

I to have had two failed ICSI's and 1 cancelled cycle all ending in BFN.. very upsetting.

I've just had a hysteroscopy with a saline washout to see if I had any fibroids & polyps which I don't so why they won't stick noone knows.. I keep being told it's a numbers game but I'm not convinced. 

I have been debating having my immunes testing done but again it's a confusing one as my cons, DR, & nurses all say there's not enough scientific evidence to back it all up and then when I read the immunes board everyones all raving about it.. The thing for us is we have spent £10k already and to have immunes testing etc then another cycle will cost another £7k +. 

As we are pennyless the FET will have to go ahead without immunes and see what happen's. 

I'm dreading the bloomin Buserelin as it always affects my head really bad.. Not good. My other concern is what if they don't thaw ok.. I've 2 embies and 2 blasts and i'm told blasts don't de-frost to well! Oh and then my other worry is I'm hoping to take Gestone injections rather than just the cyclogest but as my DP works away alot the thought of injecting my butt doens't really excite me!! 

Anyway may I hope this is the end of the road for both of us.. May we get our long awaiting BFP.

Take Care HBK x


----------



## fran1975

Hi Ladies

Apologies its taken me ages to post. i tried to rest up over  the weekend as much as possible without going stir crazy. 

Emma- in answer to your question about natural or medicated i wasnt given a choice. my dr just said i was doing natural which did freak me a little as it is in the back of my mind now do i need drugs to give me that little bit more help. 

Bally- i bet your keen to get started. I am also on my first natural FET. it was a pain having to keep going back for bloods and scans so they could work out when i was ovulating. the dissapointment i felt on day 9 when they said my follies were too small and my hsg was too low but by day 21 i had two 19mm follies and a very high hsg. nobody told me that this could happen. it was a rollercoaster wetehr we would have FEt this month or not. so the moral of the story is if your follies are small on day 9 , dont worry. you will have caught up by day 21.

Ruthybee- i think we are cycle buddies. i had fet on friday and mine were day  embies.  
i dont know about you but i have done nothing but think about these two embies i have onboard since friday. i am finding it very difficult not to think of anything else.  crazy i know. how are you coping?

hi to all other ladies atrtaing treatment- little rach, flames,naterlee, hezzie and any other ladies i have missed.

any advice on how to take your mind of this would help.x


----------



## Ale40

Hello my FET lovelies  

I regret to inform this is a me, sad post.

Our FET was called off today . After 21 days of maximum dosage of Progynova, the lining never went beyond 4.7mm. We'll do an hysteroscopy on 20 December. Then we have a follow up on 12 January 2012.

My DP is really upset.  He still had hopes that 18mg of Progynova a day would help. He was even sadder with the late dates of hysteroscopy and follow-up. I think the hardship of this  journey is finally sinking in his mind and heart. 

The plan B is to jump this NHS queue. We are going to apply for our a copy of our records. The idea is to bring those to a private specialist at Harley street, to do this hysteroscopy before december, and have a follow up at Homerton (our fertility clinic) still this year. Trouble is it takes 6 weeks for Homerton to send our medical records, so we need to write to the clinic manager and ask him\her to send our files before that...

I am revolted, sad and empty. Our first FET was cancelled due to lining issues. The told us the queue for an hysteroscopy is as long as the IVF's, and that's the only reason why we accepted this second (now failed) FET! That was wrong, there is no long queues for hysteroscopies! We could have done it  by now, and we would know what's our situation - if we I still can get pregnant or if you should consider surrogacy or pursue adoption.  Now we are stuck  limbo.        

I am really upset they didn't listen to us and didn't offer an hysteroscopy before.  What do they think fertility patients are? These people can have a lifetime career in the fertility medicine field but they are now way near to understand what's it really means to go through it. 

I am very sorry for dumping of my sadness here. I hope we recover from this soon and better days come to all of  us.

Love,

Alessandra


----------



## Betty-Boo

Honey        am so so sorry to read of your cancelled cycle.  So blimming frustrating, hurting, annoying, arrghhhhh .. could scream for you.
Very early days hun but have you thought about Serum in Athens for Hyster?  They are apparently wonderful.  I had mine done in Czech - very quick, but have since considered Serum as they're supposed to be the Rolls Royce of the hyster.
You take care, time out and think of you.
We're all here if you need to scream or just talk.
    
Mini xxx


----------



## smarky

HIya hbk
I am doing a medicated FET as well, in fact we have quite a few things in common.
I to have had 2 ICSI thaat were sadly BFN, and i have had one previous FET and yes it is very scarry until you get that wonderful call to say they have survived, i remember last time i was jumping with joy and did a little dance after i got my call to say they were both OK.
Mine are blasto, how come you say that they are not as good?
Because we have had 3 BFN we decided to go for the immune tests, we had a few things come up, so i to will be taking Gestone.
Why is it that you are taking it?
Also did you find it hard to get hold of, i went to about 4 chemist before Asda said they can order it in 3 weeks later i am still waiting!!
I had no idea it went in your bum until a couple of days ago haha, apparently you can look on you tube to see a guide on how to do it.
When in your cycle are you taking the gestone?
It will be good to keep in contact with someone in such a simular situation as me.
Lets hope we get what we wish for as we have both been thru so much.
Take care 
x


----------



## skyblue79

Hi ladies, what a weekend, i decided to go back to work to beat the 2ww, but never doing that again. It was so busy at work. I am a nurse so was on my feet all the time at the end of the shift i decided i am gonna stay at home as i have got annual leave and was just back for overtime. I had backache and the rest. i cracked this morning, i know its too early but i tested it was a BFN, not doing it again.

Faith2011, i think its a very good idea to start getting into the habbit of resting. they say the more relaxed you are and less stressed the better. I understand the anxiety but keep positive. I think Gods time is the best! Everything will be ok. I would definately go for 2 embies. My consultant was very scared as well so i told him i am making an informed choice.  I know the pressure so terrible, both emotionally and financially, thats they are missing that point.


Emmawaitspatiently, welcome to the thread, i hope you are feeling better while dr now


HezzieD, Yes my understanding is that its the stage just before the embryo turns to blast. I think the chances are pretty high of survival. All my embryos survived, it was only the zygotes that did not survive. And remember it only takes one! On angelBump prtocol, i am taking all the vitamins, i had to stop evening prime rose before transfer because it states that it's not good to be taken in the 2ww. drinking plenty of water too. Depending on the circumstance, but i think i would go ahead as i am half way through and i know what i want. Ofcourse, i would talk to him and find out the reason why he doesn't want the baby and its about weighing what is really important.


Ruthybee,Congrats for PUPO,  thanx for the best wishes. i had a bit of a mad sunday. decided to go back to work and i was very tired, so not doing that anytime soon. How are you getting on? This is the most difficult time.


Bally78, welcome to the thread. hopefully its gonna be a positive outcome for you!


LittleRach, counting down now yipee! you will soon be dr exciting!


Flames, hope you had a lovely holiday, how are you doing with the dr?


Naterlee, welcome to the thread. sending all the positive vibes to you. I know what you mean about telling people and dealing with after wards, its very difficult but i am sure they will understand.


Ale40, i am ever so sorry to hear about your cancellation. It must be really hard.  After hysteroscopy, if everything is ok, there are somethings that can be done to improve the womb lining. Take a look at AngelBump Fertility protocol, i believe it helped me quiet alot with the lining. I hope you find courage to deal with this. Keep strong and thinking of you!


----------



## Betty-Boo

Dear all - moving this into the current cycle thread...


   


Mini xx


----------



## EmmaWaitsPatiently

Hi all,

Thanks to you all for the kind welcome! Can any of you help with a question? I started d/r on 10th (day 21 of my cycle) and I've just got my AF! I think the nurse said I should get my period 2 weeks after starting buserlin but it's only been a week. Does this mean the d/r isn't working properly or have I just not hear what she said properly?


----------



## Faith2011

Goodness all very busy on here.  The support's great.

Hey Shabara - How are you getting on with the d/r meds.  I'm already not enjoying mine!

Hi Emmawaitspatiently - How are the energy levels?  My bmi is the same as yours and I was hoping to keep trying to lose the pounds before transfer but I'm so tired now.  Your period sounds spot on to me.  I think the idea is that it will arrive within that 2 weeks.  I'm on the pill and I've been spotting since day 10.  My doctor scanned me and wasn't concerned.  All he said was my actual period would just we lighter.  Try not to worry but do call the clinic and let them know what's going on. 

HezzieD - good luck with your scan. Re your question: I would love to say something as measured as wonderful Skyblue but I would use all my powers to convince him to carry on.  Would I go it alone if he was happy for me to use his boys?  Then yes I probably would.  At 21 without PCOS my answer would probably be very different but as things are for me now I'd want to move forward.  Sorry this sounds so unloving.  My poor DP   

Rutybee - sending you loads of baby dust.

Bally78 - has the    face appeared?

Hi Flames - we started d/r on the same date.  How is it going?

Littlerach - thanks for the comment on embryo numbers.  

Welcome Naterlee - I understand what you mean about keeping quiet this time.  All my family and friends have been through such a roller-coaster as you can see from my signature and I don't think they're ready to deal without drama yet. I may tell them in 2ww when the stress of how I respond to the meds and thawing issues are out of the way.

Hey Smarky and HBK - enjoy those weeks before the d/r starts.  Especially with FET I found it easier to carry on as normal compared with IVF when you need to obsess about growing healthy eggs for months before.  

Hello Ale - I'm so sorry your treatment was cancelled.    .  It might be worthwhile doing some bits privately so at least you feel like you are moving forward.  As we all know the waiting around can be so painful. 

Skyblue - step away from the sticks. It's way too early.  
  
AFM - I take back what I said about no headaches as mine have already started.  I'm sniffing Synarel and I think I'm inhaling too hard to try and get it all in  .  Also very tired.  I'd been so for for the past few weeks with exercise and food and managed to lose a good few pounds but right now I just want to curl up in bed with a bowl of warm popcorn.  Really can't afford to put all that weight back on...I need to keep reminding myself that its not good for baby    .


----------



## hjanea

Hi all!!
Sorry I've not been around for the last week or so. I seem to have been really busy and really haven't been thinking about tx, however thaw was this morning and unless I hear any different my appointment for ET is at 1pm. I've got everything ready, mum is on call to collect DD from school and take her to swimming if I'm not back and I've done my Zita CD. I think the next half an hour or so before I go is going to drag. I like to get there in plenty of time, have a pee and then fill up my bladder ready for transfer. Just hope they're not running late-last time I had my full bladder for over 90 mins-hell!!
I'll be back later to tell you how it went.
Helen.xx


----------



## Faith2011

Good luck Hjanea. 
A question ladies: For those on the 2ww who had a medicated FET how long were you on your progynova for before transfer? Trying to guess some rough dates so I can book time off work for week one of 2ww.


----------



## Betty-Boo

I was on it from start of cycle right the way through ... hope that helps.


Mini xx


     to all xx


----------



## ruthybee

Hi,
I started progynova 14 days after i took prostap then on day 16 i had my embies transferred..
Hope thats of some help.
Ruthybee


----------



## hjanea

I'm PUPO with TWO embies  !!!! When I got there I was kept waiting (with my full bladder!) for an hour and a quarter, and it turned out that 2 of the 3 origionally thawed had disintegrated and the 3rd one had gone from a 6 cell to a 4 cell so they decided to thaw another (hence the wait) This one had gone from an 8 cell to a 6 cell so the embryologist and my consultant who was the person doing the ETs today implied (don't think they can outright advise you) that I ought to have both of them to improve my chances so I did!!! I'm not certain it was the right decision but if I'd only had one of them and got another BFN I think I'll always have wondered what would have happened if I'd had 2. I'm also a believer in things happening because they're meant to be and so I feel pretty OK about it.
So Freddie and Flossie are on board. My OTD is 2nd november but I'm in Spain then so my appointment is 7th november. I haven't decided whether to take a test with me or wait until I get back.

Faith-my clinic puts you on progynova after the downreg scan and now likes you to be on it for 17 days before transfer. I think everywhere seems to be different. Could you ring them and see what their protocol is?


----------



## SHARBARA

full of headcold bleurugggggg
congrats on being PUPO
feeling ok so far on drugs !

back later just need to feed the little man


----------



## Amz2006

JoWill please dont give up hope, Ive had 2 failed fresh ICSI's and we were considering if we should bother with a FET because everyone says the chances of getting pregnant are much lower than with a fresh cycle, however we couldnt close the door on trying to have a baby whilst we still had frosties (2 x 3 day embies) so we decided to go through the motions really as an end to our journey and couldnt believe it when we got a BFP!!

I really hope things go to plan for you and your little frosties make you a gorgeous little miracle xxx


----------



## EmmaWaitsPatiently

Faith - thanks for the reassurance!! I phoned the clinic this morning and they didn't sound worried they just booked me in for the baseline scan next week and said they'll only be able to tell then whether I have down regulated properly. If not, they'll just keep me on the buserlin a bit longer and it's not a big deal! My energy levels were rock bottom last week (week 1 of d/r) but this week I have been forcing myself to get out of bed 1/2 an hour earlier and do some aerobics!!! I am utterly determined to loose a few pounds before ET!! I think the exercise has actually helped with my energy levels but I still feel incredibly nauseous and have a huge headache  

Hjanea - congratulations on being PUPO!!!!!  it all works out for you and that this group is blessed with good fortune!!!!


----------



## Clairey2608

Evening all
Sorry for the short post but will pop back soon to reply to everyone properly I promise! Just to say had my day 15 scan today and lining all good at 10.8 so now just everything crossed that my snow babies thaw nicely on Thursday. Then all being well, we're still on for ET on Friday. Start progesterone pessaries tonight so let the bloating begin   
  and    fro everyone, will be beack soon to write more xx


----------



## Flames

Hi there everyone!  This thread is so busy now which is fab!  Now I have a bit more time i will do some personals, here goes!!

Clairey: How exciting to be having ET this week, I was wondering when I will have to start the progesterone (I am using gestone rather than pessaries) so thanks for that tip.  I have everything crossed for your snow babies.........

EmmaWaitsPatiently: I think AF is supposed to come between 1 and 2 weeks after dr so it sounds fine to me.  I am taking buserelin this time and I also did with my fresh cycle.  Last time it came about 10 days after starting dr which is about when it was due anyway - I wouldn't worry.  I put on half a stone with my fresh cycle and I managed to loose it and then went on holiday and ping, it has all come back!!  i need to get back to the running but it is so much easier to light the fire and curl up....

hjanea:  Congrats on being PUPO!!!  I have everything crossed for you x

faith2011:  Hey!  How great to have a buddy at exactly the same stage.  I am doing OK except for not sleeping great.  No headaches yet but they didn't kick in until about a week after starting last time....  I am a little anxious about getting hold of enough gestone but I am going to the clinic tomorrow so i will see if I can have a chat with them.  Basically the usual drug company hasn't been able to source any so the fertility clinic has got me some on hold from the hospital pharmacy but I am not sure how much.  My main worrk is that we are flying to munich for a wedding on OTD and won't be back for 5 days and I am really worried about not being able to get hold of enough to last until we are home seeing as getting hold of this lot has been pretty difficult.  Anyway - I should have it sorted tomorrow.

Skyblue:  I think you have made the right decision to stay home form work.  I am a midwife and our jobs are pretty intense emotionally at the best of times.  Put your feet up and have a rest and keep away from the pee sticks.......

Smarky:  Hey!  Welcome.  As you can see from my post I have also had difficulty getting hold of gestone.  There is obviously some around and my clinic said they would be able to get me more once I had started it but it is a bit of a worry isn't it.  i am also not really looking forward to the whole bum thing but if it works it will be worth it....that's what I tell myself anyway!!

Ale40:  I am so sorry to hear that your cycle has been abandoned.  It must be really traumatic and frustrating for you.  Thinking of you loads...

My DH has got the dinner ready so I better go.......sorry to anyone I haven't had time to chat to, hope you are OK if I have missed you out x


----------



## Here&#039;s Hoping1

Thank you both so much for replying.
Amz2006 - that is amazing. It does give me more hope to hear stories like yours. If you don't mind my asking, what was your diagnosis - were you unexplained?
Berry - will keep my fingers crossed for you chick for your FET  

AFM, here's hoping and    !

x


----------



## SHARBARA

Ergh

why is it so difficult to loose weight anyone done slimming world?


----------



## Betty-Boo

Sharbara - have you looked at the Weight Loss board - you have to request to be a member - but there's loads of support..

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=60.0

Mini xx


----------



## Finbarina

Hi all,
I'm finally feeling brave enough to join you all!    This is my first FET, I was very lucky to get pregnant with my first cycle of IVF & now have a 3 year old son, and now hoping lightening strikes twice!   

I did 18 days down regging on buserelin and been on 6mg of climaval since Friday, thankfully the hot flushes & headaches have subsided already...can't remember those being as bad the last time!   
I'm back at the hospital on 28th to check my womb lining but after that I haven;t a clue!

Good luck and fingers crossed for you all xxx


----------



## Lady S

Good Morning lovely ladies!

Hope you dont mind me joining you all?.  im due to start d/r on the 7th Nov...This is my first FET (after 2 failed ICSI cycles) and im excited but very nervous to say the least.  Last time i didnt really post on here but im hoping FF will keep me sane this time!!.  

Im abit in limbo at the minute...Im not sure what i should be eating/drinking or doing to make this 3rd cycle positive! there are just so many contradicting things on the web.  Anyway, ive a quick question...Are my chanses less sucsessfull because ive never been pregnant before?. its just something i read on the web ( And i know i shouldnt!) just just thought id see what you think anyway.

Hugs and hoping there lots of BFP   

xx


----------



## Hbkmorris

Hello Lady S, 

I hope to start my FET soon, i've not done one before so it'll be an interesting ride!!

I too have had 2 failed ICSI's and FET is my last shot. 

Are you doing medicated? May I ask you when do you start your DR drugs within your cycle is it on day 21? I'm not due to see my cons until next thursday to arrange things but just wanted to look at possible starting dates.

Lets hope that this thread is our lucky one and we get the long awaiting BFP xx


----------



## Lady S

Hiya hbkmorris

It will be an interesting ride! although i have been told its easier than the full cycle, and more to the point less stress (hopefully). 

Im doing medicated, i had no choice really, although its just as well as my AF is completly irreguar after the last cycle.  Think it works out Day 23?. does that seam a weird day?. 

Are you doing medicated too?. at least that way its abit more controlled.  Ive worked out (approx) my dates and i will know before xmas...Heres wishing for the best prezzie ever for us!. 

xx


----------



## skyblue79

Emmawaitspaenly,hey hope you are getting on ok with dr.     


Faith2011, How is going?  Hope you are not having too much headaches with the medications.     yes i will step from those pee sticks, they are evil! My treatment plan was Estrofem from day 2 of period an then add Utrogestan on day 15, then have embryo transfer on day 17.


Hjanea, congratulations on your PUPO, absolutely agree with you as well. i am also strong believer of everything happening for a reason!  


clairey2608, brilliant news of your lining     for the FET on friday. it will be ok


flames, hope you have managed to sort out the meds! How are you doing? Hope you are getting on ok with the meds side effects wise.    Yes you are right, it is the right decision really. The pee sticks are evil and i am getting right away from them.



Finbaina, welcome to the thread!      You are almost there! I am glad the headaches and hotflushes have subsided for you


Lady s, hey welcome to the thread. I will always recommend this angelbump fertility protocol, you will find it if you google it. there is a big thread about it on ff.


----------



## HezzieD

Hi all

HBK - good luck with the road ahead. Sounds like u have lots of worries but go with the flow and I'll cross my fingers for you this time. 

Fran - good luck with everything. Try and relax but also keep ur mind busy through the next two weeks. 

Ale - really sorry to hear ur news. It must be so difficult going through everything to get so far to get a cancelled FET. Be strong and patient and you will get through this. 

Sky-blue - I've booked a week and half off work after FET cause I really need to relax. I'm off work sick at the moment with flu so really hope the bugs shift soon! Stay away from the pee sticks missy!!!  Thanks for ur advice; we have been having a few problems and DH wants to sort out our relationship before continuing with ivf, but I believe that if I get what I want then I'll be so happy and we can be a family as I'm not getting any younger and nearly hitting the 40 mark I'm running out of time. He thinks it will drive us apart, but I think he is just scared emotionally and financially. I'm going ahead with this no matter what and hope and pray he stands by me. 

Emma - your cycle sounds ok to me. Mine wasn't any lighter - in fact just as heavy as normal - hope it was my last one!!! Wish I had your energy doing all that exercise! I need to lose weight too. 

Faith - thanks for your advice I totally agree. Sometimes you just have to move forward even its on your own. He does give me my injection every night, but he has told me he doesn't think it's a good idea. Sorry to hear about your headaches - mine have been so harsh - been in agony with them!

Hjanea - congrats on being PUPO twice!! So happy for you. Wishing u lots of luck - things do happen for a reason  I would take a test while on holiday I couldn't wait!!

Sharbara - hope u feel better soon. I'm quite ill too 

Clairey - good news on your lining! Hope everything goes well for you this week. 

Finbarina - good luck to you on your journey again. Hopefully u will be as lucky as u were last time 

Ruthybee, Bally, Rach, Naterlee - how are things?

Flames - are u sleeping any better?

Lady S - good luck with ur treatment. 

Afm scan is on Friday to check my lining.  Im still full of a cold with a pounding head    I really need some emotional support with this, and as my DH had gone distant I'm hoping u ladies will help me through!


----------



## skyblue79

HezzieD, i will definately stay away from those pee sticks hehehe! On a serious note, i think you are right to go aheard. I have been through a similar situation before me and hubby actually split up in a middle of the cycle. i carried on but after talking, it turned out that he was scared, stressed and could not express himself as well as could. He also said he felt pressured. I carried on and just set time for me and him to go out the two of us for a meal or tea and we slowly talked through the problems. This process is very difficult and stressful. Keep strong and the communication. Today Hubby is a completely different person


----------



## EmmaWaitsPatiently

Hia ladies how are we all feeling so far? I'm now on day 10 of buserlin (gosh that has gone very quick) and am on day 3 of my cycle. Got baseline scan booked in next Tuesday (eeek!!!)

Lady S - hi and welcome to the thread. I don't know about odds reducing when you've had failed attempt(s) but I'm sure your clinic wouldn't have continued unless they thought you had a good chance of success. Also, there are women on here who have had up to 10 or more attempts before getting their BFP so don't let stuff you read on the web put you off (easier said than done, I know!!  )

HBKMorris - I started my cycle on day 21. My cycle is between 25 and 30 days but is usually 28 days. Hope that helps you plan a little.

Sky Blue - thanks for the    ! Where are you up to with your cycle? Are your snowbabies in Czech? Sounds like a logistical nightmare!

HezzieD - thanks for the reassurance. I think I might have ruined all my exercise be having about 6 biscuits today while I was working from home   ...suppose I'll just have to work extra hard tomorrow!! Hope your cold's feeling better! I'm sure it's mostly stress! Is there anyway you and DH can do something romantic and non-baby related this weekend? I usually find that helps if we're having a difficult time. Although I'm not sure that would work on buserlin (list of symptoms includes dry vagina...nice!!) Lol!! If you need to have a rant, please PM me...we're all in this together 

Hi and   to everyone else too! These warm nights aren't helping with the motivation or the waist line but it is nice to snuggle up and relax at night with the heating on  

Love to all xxx


----------



## skyblue79

Emmawaitspatiently, my snow babies are on board. I have got three snow babies on board, one was 8cell, one 9cell and one compaction stage. today is day 8 post frozen embryo transfer you can imagine how crazy i am going. I am due to test on tuesday 25th. that is nerve wrecking!


----------



## Littlerach

It really is getting busy on here now!! Fab! 

*Flames* - How is the sleeping hon? Better I hope xx Did you get the Gestone? xx

*Naterlee* - welcome to the thread  Reallly sorry to hear of the difficult time you had with your last cycle...we had something similar and the prolonged torture of scans and waiting is just awful 
I too start D/R tomorrow!! I have never been too bad with buserelin so you may not react too badly! Having said that I've probably jinxed myself now!!  Understandable that you are keeping thing quiet this time, it's an added pressure having to let people know what's happening. We are keeping a much lower profile this time, only a select few know what's happening although have told others we're starting "soon" xx

*Smarky* - welcome to the thread 

*HezzieD* - sorry to read you're suffering with headaches plus being unwell  
Sounds like you and DH going through a tough time of it....I would echo Skyblue and say that tx is the toughest thing DH and I have been through and we have certainly argued waaaay more than before we started   really hope you can work through this...for what it's worth I think you've made the right decision in carrying on with tx....we're all here for you hon xxx
Good luck for Friday -  for a nice thick lining for you! xxx

*HBKMorris* - sorry you've had no answers from your scan hon....soooo confusing about immune testing and tx, it's something I have agonised about too but we decided as we are lucky enough to have this FET funded and my current clinic doesn't do immunes to throw ourself into this tx and pray pray pray it works!! xxx

*Fran* - how are you doing lovely? lots of positive BFP vibes for you    xxx

*Ale*- soooo sorry lovely, must be just gutting to have to cancel   reallly hope you can get hysteroscopy sorted xxx

*Skyblue* - hey PUPO lady!!   Don't blame you taking the rest of 2ww off work, chilling out sounds much better than busy days rushed off your feet...hope you're managing to stay away from the pee sticks  xx

*Emma* - hi  glad clinic reassuured you about AF. Well done you on the aerobics!! xx

*Sharbara* - booooo to headaches appearing  With previous FETs I was on progynova for 12 days then a scan to check lining, am assuming it'll be the same this time but will get my protocol tomorrow xx

*Hjanea* - woohoo!!!! Congrats on being PUPO   I think you made the right decision having 2 embies transferred....as you say, you're giving yourself the best chance xxx fingers and toes crossed for you xxx

*Clairey* - ooh it's all steam ahead for you now!!  that your embies thaw well tomorrow and you'll be joining the PUPO ladies club on Friday  xx

*Finbarina* - welcome hon  and congrats on your little boy - he looks a cutie from his pic   xx

*LadyS* - welcome to the thread  I would say getting lots of sleep, looking after yourself and eating well are a good start to preparing for tx. I have been told that you have equal chances of success with your first 3 cycles so fingers crossed for you! xx

Hope all you other FET ladies are OK??

AFM - one more sleep!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Got appt to pick up my meds tomorrow, bright and early at 7.30am! Excited, nervous, apprehensive and scared at the mo but sure will settle once have started jabbing again!

Rach xxxx


----------



## EmmaWaitsPatiently

SkyBlue - wow, three on board!! you're brave!! I agonised over having two put back this time and am still absolutely petrified at the thought of twins! How's the 2WW going? Are you managing to keep you mind off symptom spotting and getting some rest? You're over half way now at least. I found the second week easier last time so I hope you do too   to you. I really hope it all works out  

Rach - good luck with your appointment tomorrow and picking up your meds! Time to jump back on the train!! are you feeling ready?


----------



## skyblue79

Littlerach, yay! It's time now for dr, thats good. Wishing you the best! How are you feeling? You must be excited. Yes I am staying away from those evil pee sticks!

Emmawaitspatiently, I had 3 that thawed well and it was a choice of putting two back and destroying one and I could not see myself destroying one. I know it was a very brave choice but if we have twins or triplets, that's job done once and for all! Please God!xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Moving this thread '_*in need of some encouragement*_ into the current cyclers support thread - lots of lovely ladies there to gain support and advice.

  

Mini xx


----------



## Hbkmorris

skyblue79.. Congrats on your cargo.. I would have 3 if I had that chance so i'm well jeal.. Last year the concern of having 2 embies diminished after my failed cycles so more the merrier for me. Good Luck to you.. I'm sure it's going to work for you xx

HezzieD.. Good Luck with your scan on Friday, I've a cold coming to the sore throat is a killer at the mo & took my first response this morning in the hope it stays away!

EmmaWaitsPatiently.. Thank you that helps me loads, as I guessed I'd start DR 21 days from first day of AF which means I might beable to get going around 14 November.. seems life months away but I'm sure it'll soon be here. Oh i'm so looking forward to the joyess headaches from Buserelin....    NOT! Lets hope there not as bad as last December's as I was in bed with them for over a week between xmas & new year!!

Littlerach.. My clinic also doesn't do Immunes testing which is why it's been such a hard decision do I or don't I? We decided that we would go with this FET and if we need a fresh cycle then next year I would get myself all tested (DP already has children so they can't see the point of my DP doing level 1's only a few out of level 2) This mean I'll go to see Dr G at Zita West in London... More expense!! Good Luck with today's apt.. Woohoo on picking up your meds.. that's the bit that always gets me butterflied up!

AFM well apt next week to confirm all, paid yet more money and get my med's ordered, All being well I hope to start with this AF which should show om Monday 24th. I'll be stressing about them now thawing ok and me left without a transfer    

I've been told that Blasts don't thaw well, has anyone got any info on this? Is it really the case? I'm terrifed as I've only got 2! I do have 2 embies but how does that work if my blasts don't thaw or maybe only 1 (i want 2 put back!) I'm confused.com... Yet another question to ask next week.

Hello & Good Luck to everyone else... May you all be ok and holding up.. Looking forward to knowing you all more very soon.

xx


----------



## Faithope

*hbkmorris* Blasts don't thaw well??  all 3 of my frosties are blasts-I am terrified they won't thaw now  my Dr said they give 70% thaw rate, hoping thats including frozen blasts.......


----------



## Betty-Boo

Eh??  My    were both blasts and in fact defrosted perfectly - so much so that they turned out to be a better grade than when they were frozen ...


At the end of the day - if Blasts didn't thaw then clinics wouldn't freeze them .. surely  


   
Mini xx


----------



## Cookie987

Hello everyone   

Please may i join this thread?

Ive been DR for 2 weeks, i had my baseline scan yesterday and am now taking progynova, my FET is planned for the 8th nov   

Hope you are all doing well, im going to have a read and do personals soon   

xx


----------



## Littlerach

Louise- welcome hon!! Not too long til your ET now then...how are you feeling?

Skyblue- thanks hon, just done first jab, feel relief to have finally started after lots of false starts since last tx xxx how are you feeling?

Naterlee- hey fellow D/R starter!! How are you doing xxx

Hbkmorris- sounds like a good plan...have heard good things about zita west and dr G xxxx hope you're feeling better soon xxx I have heard that although blasts are more complex than day 2 embies that they generally thaw well...and they have to be good quality to be frozen in first place xxx

Emma- thanks hon, can't believe I have finally started...had been 20 months since last tx....it all came flooding back after doing jab this eve!!

HezzieD- hope your scan goes well tomorrow hon- I am thinking thick for you!! Hope you're recovering from your flu bug xxx

How are our other PUPO ladies hjanea and fran doing? Xxx

Clairey- hope you got good news from your phone call today and that you'll be joining the PUPO gang tomorrow xxx

AFM- well I have done my first jab!!!!! Firmly back on the rollercoaster now! Gonna try and chill as much as possible...as much as my job will allow...have my nephews first birthday party on sat then a 60th in the eve but hopefully quieter day on sun xxxx


----------



## Cookie987

Hey littlerach

thankyou
yes not long now!!!   . Im feeling ok, just nervous about my frosties, I have 3 and just hoping they survive the thaw.

yay for starting your jabs   , hopefully no side effects hun. xxx


----------



## bally78

Hi ladies, hope you are all well. I'm now on cd 16 and still no smiley face. Rang the clinic this morn and they said if no smiley face by Mon to forget this month and request tx again nxt mnth. I have got myself quite stressed about tx this month so wondering if this has had an effect?
Good luck to other ladies waiting for their precious snow babies to be put back in their rightful homes x


----------



## Hbkmorris

Firstly may I say I never meant to upset or worry anyone about Blasts thaw.. I have been looking on the internet & FF and there are alot of mixed thoughts on blasts thawing success. Some good some bad but as you lovely ladies have pointed out you've all had good reports so lets hope that positivness continues.

Faithope.. I've pm'd you.. sorry didn't mean to upset you.

Mini Minx.. I hope my blasts are as strong as yours and thaw as beautiful.

Littlerach.. I've a couple of friends who are with Dr G at Zita West, One women loves him, one thinks his great but the Zita West products are pure money scams and the other is actually changing clinics to Care in Notts. But for me what I've seen & heard I think I'd defo like to visit for Immunes testing next year. Fantastic on starting your special journey... lets hope it's a smooooooooooooooth ride.

louise832.. Good Luck to you

bally78.. It could well be they your stressing your body out.. Try and chill out?!?! Easier said than done I know! 

AFM AF arrived today so if I can and my cons say's it's AOK then i'd like to get injecting early November but it depends on us signing, paying and consultants thought's.. Good Luck everyone else.. may we all have the best christmas prezzy ever x


----------



## EmmaWaitsPatiently

Hiya ladies! Hope you're all well?

Littlearch - how are you getting on with your meds? Hope it's going well and you've not too many side effects? 

Skyblue - how are you doing? only three more sleeps for you   and   for you xxx

Louise - welcome to the thread. How are you getting on with progynova? I'm due to start in just over a week and I'm hoping it'll take the edge off the side effects of the HRT. Did that happen for you?

Bally78 - try and keep your spirits up. you've got three more days for your smiley face.   you'll get it soon xxx

AFM - I've been wrapped up on the sofa with my dressing gown on and the heating on all afternoon  had to come home from work at lunch time cos I just felt awful. Sorry to go on about it to you all but I'm really suffering through d/r. I feel as though I've run a marathon...aching all over, massive headache, sore throat and zero eneergy...I wonder whether I'm coming down with something? I'm due to go for my baseline scan on Tuesday. If I'm not better by then I might go to the doctors on tuesday too.

In the meantime I'm gonna rest up. Going to a comedy night with DH tomorrow night so that might help take my mind off things.

What are you all up to this weekend? Keeping sane I hope!   and   to you all xxxx


----------



## SHARBARA

i think i just had a mood swing   

bloody men eh whya are they so annoying !!!!!!!!!!!!!  
Hows everyone will do personals tomorrow as apparently im "sulking" at the moment pmsl


----------



## skyblue79

Hbk How are you doing? i am sure your beautiful blasts will thaw just nicely,    . I hope the cold has been treated. I had a cold too a week before the transfer. yes you are right the more the merrier i think too.
Louise832, welcome to the thread. How is the down regulating going going?     


Littlerach, yay, weldone on starting the dr. now time is just gonna fly by the time you know it it will be time for transfer. hope the meds treating you well.     I am getting extremely anxious and nervous now. what if it hasnt worked


Bally78, hey, hope you have smiley face. I hope you get smiling face by monday babe! sending you     


Emmawaitspatiently, I am feeling so nervous now and got all these questions in my heard. I am praying hard it has worked but what if it hasn't?? Anyway, how are you getting on. I hope you are feeling better now. are you back to work now?    


Sharbara, hey how are you doing? how is your mood swiings?


----------



## Littlerach

*HBKMorris* - yay to AF arriving!!!!!!!!!!! Ooh hope you get the green light to start in Nov 
I have a good friend who got her BFP at Care Notts under Dr G before he moved xxx

*Sharbara* - hope the mood swing passed hon?! Blame the meds and DH!!!!!!!!!  xx

*Skyblue* - am OK so far thanks hon, bit tired and headachey but could be the symptom of a busy week rather than meds! Chill out day today I think 
Oh hon, this 2ww is is soooooo tough hey?!  Hang in there lovely, you're doing fab....you have a really strong chance with those 3 fab embies you have on board and I'll bet they are snuggled in nice and firmly for the long haul ((((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))) sending you oodles of PMA    when's OTD hon? xx

*Emma* - sorry you're feeling so rubblish hon   you moan away lovely, that's what we're here for - support in the good and bad - and there WILL be good when we're celebrating our BFPs  Enjoy the comedy night xxx

*Bally* - sending        vibes your way hon xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

*Louise* - oh I know, thinking about frosties being thawed is the most nerve wracking part! xxx

Hi to everyone else hope you all have lovely weekends planned? My nephews first bday party has been cancelled cos he's poorly    so day of chilling I think...although DH taking that more literally than me as is STILL in bed!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Then 60th party to go to tonight xx
Am OK so far on D/R but only done 2 jabs so time will tell!! Feeling bit tired and headachey but may be due to busy week last rather than anything else!
*Anyone watching x factor tonight*

Rach xx


----------



## skyblue79

Littlerach, hope you feel better soon and take it easy. thanx for the positive vibes, i will keep cool! My OTD is 25/10/2011.     for a miracle!xxx


----------



## bally78

Well your  vibes have worked! Smiley face this morning. Rang clinic and am going to have 2 replaced on Wed! Need to ring on tues to confirm times, just hope they survive the thaw!
Can't believe how well we all seem to cope with such stress! 
*rach* hope your nephew feels better soon.
Xx


----------



## EmmaWaitsPatiently

Bally78 - so, so happy you got your smiley face and you can go ahead this month!!! You get your ET on wed? That's so exciting  . get yourself rested up for the weekend to make sure you're ready!

Skyblue - I know it's tough hun but you're doing so well and there's really not long to go now   for you xxx

How's everyone else? 

I'm feeling a bit better today. spent the last 24 hours in bed with my dressing gown on, drinking loads of water and eating loads of fruit. I think I'm starting to feel a bit stressed now. We're trying to buy a house right now so I've been deflecting all my stress on to that and trying to block out how worried I am about the treatment but I am now starting to think what if...either options are a bit terrifying but a BFP is most of all...what if I go through all this, get a BFP and then mc again? I'm not sure I could cope!


----------



## Cookie987

Hello Everyone

Hope your all having a lovely weekend.   

littlerach - hope your nephew feels better soon, have a good night hun   

Bally78 - good luck for wednesday hun, exciting news!!!!

Emmawaitspatiently - sorry you've not been feeling well. The progynova is not too bad at the mo, although i was a bit stressy yesterday and I flipped  out at a shop assistant....very out of character and i feel awful about it now!!! Hope you feel better soon hun

Hello to everyone else      xxxx


----------



## Littlerach

Skyblue -     for a wonderful bfp for you on Tues, you're almost there xxxxx

Bally- thanks hon, yaaaayyyy!! to smiley face and an even bigger YAY to being PUPO on Wednesday! List of luck xxx

Louise-thank you! these meds do all kinds of things to us....I was in a vile mood with DH yesterday over a bottle of apple juice and me not bring able to find the particular brand in supermarket!!!! No idea why it was his fault but blaming the hormones!!!! Sure your shop assistant has had lots worse! Xxx

Emma- phew house move and tx, no wonder you're stressed hon     I know where you're coming from with the thought of a bfp and then it being cruelly snatched away again   is just so hard to believe all could work out when your past experience tells you otherwise I know. What I try to tell myself is that there is no reason why this couldn't work out for us this time....m/c is truly awful but there has been no identifiable cause in our case.... that gives me hope that my next bfp will be super sticky and result in our long awaited baby. Rationally I know all this but believing it is hard at times...but you've gotta be in it to win it and praying for super sticky bfps for you, me and the rest of the lovely ladies on this thread!

Hi to everyone else xxxx


----------



## Rojakhan

Hello everyone, I am new on this site . Can i join this thread? I have started injections on 12th oct 2011 for FET. I have only two Blasts ,I am so scare


----------



## bally78

Hi rojakhan, I'm new to this site too, everyone has been so welcoming on this site. I'm due to have fet on Wed, I've got 3 embryos.
Everyone will give you loads of advice and ease your fears xx


----------



## EmmaWaitsPatiently

Hi Rojakhan - welcome to the thread. I started d/r on the 10th Oct and I only have two blasts too so we're in a very similar situation. Let's try and get through this together.

Littlearch - thanks for the support and words of wisdom. You're so brave to keep going after all your set backs...I honestly feel like I'd have a nervous breakdown if I had a second m/c. I was feeling so nervous about it today that I considered cancelling this cycle. It's hard because I try to be strong but underneath I'm, falling apart  .

Hoping my baseline scan on Tuesday will help me feel more positive.

Hope everyone else is well? xxx


----------



## bally78

Emmawaitspatiently- wanted to send big hugs, keep strong and it will happen. I'm proof it can happen. Good things come to those who wait xxx


----------



## skyblue79

Bally78 congratulations on the smiley face and most of of its wednesday you will be PUPO yay!      that it all goes well for you!xxx


Emmawaitspatiently, its brilliant you are drinking plenty and eating loads of fruits. highly recommended. and hopefully the house buying will distract you from the attention of the treatment. But if its making you very stressed, can't wont you buy after the tx? just to minimise the stress. i am      that it all works out for you!


Littlerach, thanks for the     , i really hope its a BFP too. Its really scary now i have only a day to go. Been through so much and just want to have good news for once! How was your weekend? hope you had fun at the 60th party and hope your nephew feels better.


Rojakhan, welcome to the thread, keep strong it will all work out for you. send all the      to y


To all the ladies, tommorrow is my OTD and i am scared i must say. all this time i havent really had any proper symptoms sore boobs, ? because of prodestrone and back pain after working hard that exaplains it. No implanation bleed or anything. i got really scared last night had terrible lower abdo pain and could feel my bladder squashed had regular toilet visits during that that time to pass urine. i was crying i told DH something not right is happening. I am so less optimistic after that. I just Hope and pray its not bad news i am so desperate for a BFP.


----------



## Betty-Boo

skyblue -     I had NO implantation bleed, just the squishing of bladder and lower AF type pains.       It would all be a good sign!


      to all about to test and start.
  


Mini xx


----------



## skyblue79

Mini,Thanx for your reply.  that has helped to give me hope! I was so worried!     it works out


----------



## bally78

Hi ladies, hope all are well.
*skyblue* the best of luck for tomorrow I hope its . Ate you doing your own test or do theclinic do it?
Afm been researching on the internet about progesterone pessaries had them last time when I had ivf. Rang the clinic and have asked if i can go on them. Having had failed iui's and m/c wonder if the extra progesterone will make a diff. Spoke to my mum and she had 3 m/c and had low levels of progesterone, so you never know might run in the family.
The clinic have made me a prescription up ready gor after et. This is our last go so what to ensure everythings covered!


----------



## Rojakhan

Hello Ladies,

thanks SKYBLUE ,EmmaWaitsPatiently  AND bally78 for support

MINI MINX GOOD LUCK

SKYBLUE GOOD LUCK


----------



## Hbkmorris

Hello everyone.. Hope your all ok and have had a good monday. 

Sorry for no personals but I'm on the dam iPad and emailing off this is a joke!! 

Well welcome new peeps, hello to old friends. 

Well today we've finally got to sign, pay and get our FET treatment plan so all fit to start Buserelin 8th November.. Fingers crossed I don't get the terrible headaches... But as I suffer from them anyway I guess I will. The 6 eostrogen tablets concern me a tad... The nurse said they make you feel sick.. Can anyone else help me with that one?!?!?!

Anyway I best go dinner is nearly ready.. I'll write to you all tomorrow x


----------



## EmmaWaitsPatiently

SkyBlue - just wanted to send lots of   for tomorrow. I really hope you get your BFP!

Thanks to everyone else for the reasssurance. Got my baseline scan tomorrow so hoping I might start feeling better then! xxx


----------



## jade3

Hi Everyone,

Please may i join this tread?

I'm due to have FET this week just been for my scan day 13, just waiting to ovulate by my dates it should be tomorrow or Wednesday.

So it looks like I'll be having my ET this week , its a natural cycle.  I'm so excited and nervous at the same time. i am having 2 embryos put back and cant wait to be PUPO just praying my snow babies stick.  

I'm wishing everyone good luck on there journey.
xx


----------



## skyblue79

Bally78, thanx very much for the      hopefully it will be the answer i was looking for, for ages!


Rojakhan,thank you for the      and    . the ladies on here are fantastic you will be fine!


HBKmorris, well thats good news now you have a plan and know what you are doing. its very reassuring. 


Emmawaitspatiently, thank you for the     . I do hope it goes well tomorrow


Jade3 Welcome to the thread. not long now you will be PUPO wow! sending you


----------



## Littlerach

Just popping on to wish skyblue LOTS OF LUCK for tomorrow...   for a bfp hon, hang in there, you're almost there xxx

Jade- welcome hon, ooh not long til you're PUPO xxx

Emma-no prob hon and thanks for your kind words, big   to you, hope you're feeling a bit better today xxx 

Bally- good luck!! And extra progesterone support sounds like a good plan, fingers crossed for you xx

Hbkmorris- yay to getting a date!! Oestrogen tablets haven't made me feel sick in the past  so fingers crossed it's the same for you xxx

Fran & Hjanea- hope you PUPO ladies are ok? Xx

Clairey - hope you're ok? Xx

Flames- how are you lovely? Xx

Rojakhan- welcome   xx

On phone so hard to read back but hope everyone else ok?

No news from me, just ticking along with D/R xxx


----------



## Faith2011

Hey ladies. I'll try and pop on tomorrow properly for a catch up in the meantime just wanted to wish Skyblue       for tomorrow's test. xxx


----------



## jade3

good luck to  skyblue sending you lots of love. xxx


----------



## Littlerach

Just popping on to see if any news from skyblue- lots of luck hon xxx

Emma- hope your scan goes well today xxxx


----------



## Hbkmorris

Good Luck Skyblue.. thinking of you xx


----------



## skyblue79

Morning ladies, Thanx for the support. Unfortunately, i tested this morning and its a BFN. I am gutted! I don't know what to do. 3 embryos, perfect womb, what could be wrong Its so heartbreaking!


----------



## jade3

oh no soooo sorry to hear that skyblue, sending lots of love to you, xxx


----------



## bally78

*skyblue* I'm so so sorry to hear your news, you must be devestated and angry, ad you said everything was perfect. Hope the clinic can give you some answers.
Big hugs xxx


----------



## Hbkmorris

Skyblue

I'm SO sorry to hear your news.. your words have brought a tear to my eye....      

It has to be the most heartbreaking torture when you've got everything as perfect as can be and still the results the same.... I'm questioning just that myself as I had a perfect ICSI cycle in August with blasts and still they didn't want to stay with me   

Have you had your immunes testing done? I think i'm going to look into it next year once i've got the up and coming FET out the way (I don't hold out much hope for it working which is the wrong attitude I know but the reality is very slim!) 

I hope the days pass quick and that your heart & head heal enough to try again.

Sending you lots of hugs and warm wishes xxx


----------



## Hbkmorris

Mini Minx can you update me please starting DR 8th November, baseline scan is booked for 24th November & poss ET 8th December. Thank you x


----------



## EmmaWaitsPatiently

SkyBlue - so sorry to hear your sad news  . I hope you've got lots of support around you and you can take it easy for a while. we're all thinking of you xxxxxx


----------



## hjanea

So sorry Skyblue   .


----------



## Rojakhan

so sorry to hear your news SKYBLUE


----------



## skyblue79

Hi Ladies, I must say you are all so fantastic! And want to thank you so much for all the support you have given me. We have decided to take a small break til April in the mean time i think its a good idea for me to do that immune test as  hbkmorris suggested. I think its a good Point to rule out immune issues.! Anyway, i will stick around if you dont mind  and keep you updated with it all. I will keep strong and not giving up!

Baby dust to you all ladies!     You got to do it for me!


----------



## Littlerach

Skyblue- oh hon so so sorry       just so unfair lovely   heartbreakin and devastating    a break sounds like a plan plus looking into immunes too xxx yes please stay with us if you're up to it xxxx lots of love xxx


----------



## bally78

Hope everyone is ok, 
*skyblue* sending more hugs 
*Afm* clinic ringing at lunch to let me know if my 3 embies survive the thaw. Due in at 3.00 for transfer
xx


----------



## Littlerach

Bally- lots of luck hon, fingers crossed for your frosties xxx


----------



## Hbkmorris

Skyblue 

Your a true treasure, enjoy a glass of wine and try to unwind. Like you I shall be going for immune testing next year.. Dr Gorgy at Zita West in london is coming up the best at the mo.. Take a look at their website.

Keep wishing as dres do come true xx


----------



## Hbkmorris

Bally good luck to you.. Look forward to your update tomorrow xx


----------



## Cookie987

so so sorry skyblue     xxx


----------



## EmmaWaitsPatiently

SkyBlue - big   again. I'm so glad you're staying around. we could all do with your words of wisdom and your strength! I hope you're holding up ok xxx

Bally78 - how did it go today? Did your little frosties thaw ok?   that you're PUPO right now and taking it easy xxx

How are all the rest of you ladies getting on?

AFM - I went for my baseline scan today. the clinic are happy that I've down regulated ok so I'm starting oestrogen (progynova) on saturday and will have the ET approx 21 days after that! It's starting to feel a little bit more real now! I told the nurse about all the side effects I'm having from the buserlin and she thinks the symptoms will ease off once I start on progynova so fingers crossed I've only got a few more days left of this hell!! 

Hope you're all doing well!! xxxx


----------



## bally78

*Emmawaitspatiently* the big day is tomorrow, argh! Nerves kicking in, just hope I'm pull tomorrow! Good news about your scan.
X


----------



## bally78

Damn predictive txt meant pupo! X


----------



## skyblue79

Bally78, Good luck today! You will be fine!


----------



## bally78

Thawed all 3 and only 1 has made it  don't know what grade it is. Got a real bad feeling about it now. I know it only takes one but feel Luke chances have been halved.
Will keep you posted x


----------



## skyblue79

Hey Ladies, i wonder if you could help me, Last night i experienced excruciating pain in my lower abdomen, felt like i want to use the toilet but i couldnt. the abdo pains were associated with nausea and i had hot flush as well. the went on for 15minutes and i was crying. I have never had before, has anyone had that experience before and what could be the cause? Secondly, i have got some good news today, i just got news that i will be funded for my third cycle on NHS as tthey abandoned the first one. God is in control! Just thought i should share with you. The news came at the right time.


----------



## Hbkmorris

Skyblue79... Sorry I can't help with your pain problem.. hope it's better today. But hay girl thats fantastic news about your funded cycle.. Whooohoooo your right things happen for a reason I'm a strong believer of that!

Wish my PCT was so kind.. we've had nothing funded which is more annoying than anything else   

Good Luck to you x


----------



## skyblue79

Hbkmorris, it's such a shame that the pct could not fund you for any treatment at all. I don't know why they do not just get their acts together and make conditions for for all pct to be uniform. Give goals to women like us. It's terrible.


----------



## ruthybee

Hi

It was my OTD today. Got a BFN!!!. Gutted, everything looked great. No idea why it didn't work .

Ruthybee (sorry for no personals).


----------



## Hbkmorris

Oh Ruthybee i'm so sorry to read your sad news.. Bloomin dam IVF is SO SO cruel.

It brakes your heart when you've got such fantastic blasts and everything goes to plan only to have the same result as many before. I've had two failed ICSI's and they both destroyed me. I've only just found that little spark to try FET although I don't really believe it'll work as it didn't fresh so why would it frozen!

You take care of yourself.. have a few glasses of wine and have special ME time xx


----------



## HezzieD

Hi. Sorry this is a me post. Just giving a quick update on progress so far.

Me and DH went away for weekend to try and get close again and work out our issues, we came back happy again, however things have gone bad again and he is hardly talking to me. 

He took me to have my FET this morning and didn't speak a word. Half way through our journey received a call from the hospital that my one lil embryo didnt survive the thaw. . I was in tears all the way home, and all he could say was sorry. He will probably be happy that it didnt survive as he didn't want us to continue with it anyway. I'm just really gutted and feel like everything I want is being snatched away. I don't have any eggs or embryos left so would have to start from scratch again. However If I stay with DH then I wouldn't have any support to go through it again so maybe this is the end for me. 

Sorry for this sad post. Just wanted to let u know my progress. Wishing everyone else all the best of luck for your future happiness and hope u really get what u want. Fate didn't let me this time


----------



## HezzieD

Sky blue and Ruthybee - so sorry to hear your news. I'm really gutted for you. Sending u lots of hugs. Xxx


----------



## Hbkmorris

Oh HezzieD,

Again words can't express how your feeling.. Just so sorry that your little bean didn't survive     

As for your DH well I've one just the same at home and it bloody hurts. My DP was all of supports at the start but as the failures continued I questioned his real feelings of wanting a child with me and to this day I feel his more than happy for me NOT to have any. Our treatment has pushed us both away as my needs are more than his (he already has 2 children.. Of which I'm not allowed to see or be part of due to his nasty ex wife!) So I either play happy bunnies just to keep the faith in us or I really will have to make choices in my life about where our relationship is going as I cannot live with a child and I will not give up without a fight!

Try and see if you can just get your head straight first then tackle the DH situation.

Take Care    x


----------



## Clairey2608

Afternoon all
Sorry this post is quite late being written! Just to update you all where I am - 3 embies were taken out for thawing on Thursday and one thawed perfectly but the other two weren't looking great so they were put in the incubator over night. By Friday the perfectly thawed one had developed but the other two weren't doing much but the clinic advised still to put 2 back in as you never know! So know we're PUPO!!!! Feeling very positive and relaxed but the 2ww is dragging already! Hee. Mustn't complain though, just really hope this is our time! So we need lots of postivies energy, lots of crossing everything and lots of babydust from everyone please that Hot  and Cold (hubby is always allowed to name them) get sticky!! Really wish there could be a definate sign that implantation has happened, that would make the wait easier in one way but guess I should just enjoy PUPO for now. On another topic, the progesterone is ,making my tummy cramp and swell which isn't pleasant! All good fun this journey xx
Enough about where I am, on to some much behind personals! -
HezzieD: So sorry to read your post, make sure you take time out for you now and ensure you have the time to decide what you want. We are here for you if you need any support at all    x
ruthybee: So sorry to hear your news, I can just remember how sad a BFN feels. Look after yourself at this time, sending big    to you x
skyblue79: Hope the pain has not returned, sorry I can't help about what it was, i've not experienced anythign that bad before. Great news about the funding though! It does make the journey a little easier x
bally78: sorry to hear about the thawing process but as they say, all you ever need is one! Keep us posted on how your one is doing, everything crossed for you for transfer today x
EmmaWaitsPatiently: Great news about your scan, I had awful side effects from Buserelin this time around and they definately eased off once i'd started progynove so hang on in there! x
  to everyone, we need some BFP news to help us all along xxx


----------



## Rojakhan

Sky blue and Ruthybee - so sorry to hear your news.Sending u lots of hugs.    Xxx


----------



## Rojakhan

HezzieD so sorry about your news, i am so scare about Blasts thaw. b/c i have only two Blasts.


----------



## bally78

Evening ladies, hope everyone's well.
*ruthybrr* so sorry to hear about bfn, its so frustrating.
*hezzied* this journey is the toughest you will ever tske, hope you and dh can Orkut through it.
*clairey* you sound similar to me with 3 embies. Good luckits if baby glue!
*Afm* all 3 thawed but 2 just disintegrated! Went to clinic at 2.45 but there had been a delay (which you don't expect when your private) had to empty my bladder twice! Finally went in at 3.45 the embryo had gone from 6 cell this am to 8 cell this aft, hopefully that's a good sign.
Sorry to anybody I've missed, im doing ut on my mob! X


----------



## skyblue79

Ruthybee, i am so sorry for you BFN, I hope you find strength to deal with the news! One day, we shall tell stories    


hbkmorris, you never know when it will work. you need to have faith it will work. Gods time is the best    


HezzieD, I cannot begin to imagine what you are going through at the moment. I am so so so sorry to hear about your experience today. I hope you have the strength to cope with this. I hope in time you will be able to talk through things and see how you could work things out. When i had similar problems, i took advantage of counselling sessions offered, at first my DH said no, he vowed he will never go counselling, but after a few sessions on my own, he joined me. I wonder if you could suggest that, get yourselves strong.    


Clairey2608, congratulations on you PUPO sending you     


Rojakhan, thanx for message, how are you doing?     


Bally78, congratulations on you PUPO, It only takes one!


----------



## EmmaWaitsPatiently

Hi Everyone,

Skyblue - how are you feeling today? I hope that pain has gone away and you're keeping your spirits up?  

RuthyBee - so sorry to hear your sad news. It must be devastating after all you've been through. Have you got good support around you? I hope you're being well looked after. sending lots of   to you xxx

HezzieD - it sounds like you're having an awful time. I'm so sorry  . Remember that everything works out in the end. If it hasn't worked out yet then it isn't the end. I hope you manage to patch things up with your DH. Tx can have such a negative impact on relationships but you must try to remember why you started on this journey together. Have you thought about using the counselling service at your clinic? If that's not an option, maybe try Relate - I think they offer free relationship advice. If that's not an option then maybe it's time to move on but take time to get over the loss of your failed cycle before you make any life changing decisions. PM me if you need to talk    

HBKMorris - it sounds like you're having a tough time with your DP too. It's so annoying when they're not supportive. Do they not realise how tough this is without adding to your problems! Have you told him how you feel about not being involved in the relationship with his children? It doesn't sound like their mother is promoting healthy relationships for them. People like that  make me mad! xx

Clairey - congratulations on being PUPO!!!!   that your little embies are sticky! I had the same symptoms with the progesterone. It also made me really constipated and gave me terrible wind! sorry if tmi! my poor DH really suffered the most  . What have you got planned for the 2WW? Life as normal or something more relaxing?

Bally78 - congratulations to you too on being PUPO!! It really does only take one.    for you and Clairey! When's your OTD?

AFM - I came home from work early again and have been trying to sleep off a migraine. I also had a major chocolate craving that I gave into   now I'm really worried that I'll have spoiled all my good work. My BMI is 27 and I wanted to get it down before ET...I've been doing 30 minute work out every day and eating really healthily but now I'm worried that i've spoiled it all!! I'm really looking forward to starting progynova on sat...hoping that all these symptoms ease off. 

Back to work tomorrow   ...can't wait for the weekend! I have a really good job that I love but when I'm having tx I'm just clock watching and living for the weekend! 

Check back in again tomorrow night xxxx


----------



## bally78

*Emmawaitspatiently* my otd is 11/11/11 ! It feels so far away! I'm off this week so will try snd take it easy, maybe a bjt difficult with a 2 yr old but I'm sure it will be fine. Back to work Mon. Just inserted my 1st pessary!
Have a nice evening everyone x


----------



## Clairey2608

bally78 - congrats on being PUPO! The fact the embie has moved on is all you need, a perfect 8 cells, now relax and enjoy the PUPO feeling!!    and    for you and your lovely embie, snuggle in tight little one x

skyblue79 - thanks for your positives, hope you're doing ok x

Emmawaitspatiently - sometimes chocolate is all you need, we go through a lot during thsi difficult journey so one treat now and again is at least what you deserve. Think of it as a treat and now get back to your healthy work and it won't matter at all. Hope Saturday gets here qucikly for you,  know I was couting down the seconds tro starting progynova in the end as I was feeling so rough.   . I've got the first week of the 2ww off and just relaxing, having accupuncture and doing the zita west relxaxtion cd whilst being waited on as much as I can - hee. Then back to work and a bit of normality next week. Last time I had 2 weeks off but thought 1 week this time would be enough. Just trying to stay positive and not think of how much the 2ww seems to be dragging already!    x


----------



## skyblue79

Emmawaitspatiently, I am doing fine thanx. The abdo pain stayed away thank God. I had a comfortable night. Back to work today. You are doing a great job trying to bring your bmi down. Thats what I need to do in the next few months before the next treatment.


----------



## HezzieD

Hi Ladies
Thanks for all your support.  It’s been a difficult few days for me and really don’t know where to turn next. We still have a vile of sperm left so I would have to go through the egg collection again.  I really hate hospitals, blood, needles, so this is really difficult for me anyway, but when your DH turns round and says he doesn’t want a child at the moment, it really feels like he is kicking you in the stomach.  

When we first started dating 3 years ago, he told me that he would do anything to have kids with me, so he went to the docs and had the op to get the wrigglers out.  We have had an m/c earlier this year at 4weeks, so I was gutted, then my last single embryo failed to thaw properly.  

Last night he confirmed that he thought he is too old (44) and he is worried about his job.  He said because we have been arguing a lot recently he feels this isn’t the right thing for us to continue with for the time being.  I asked on a timeframe on how long he will assess the situation and he said around 6 months!  So I have to hang around for 6 months hoping he will change his mind.

If he doesn’t change his mind – Ill really have to think about what to do in the future.  I do love him so much, but he promised me the world in the beginning and has now changed his mind.  He thinks I’m only with him so that I can have a baby.  

HBK – Some men are sooo bloody difficult – why say they want a child with you and then change their mind when the going gets tough.  You keep pushing to get what you want.  It’s a real shame when ex’s stop you from trying to be a family with your DP’s kids.  

Clairey – Well done on being PUPO - really happy for you and hope everything turns out well.  I love the hot and cold names!  I’m trying to take time out – taken a few days off work to relax and do what I want to do.  I can’t look at my DH without feeling hate and anger for all this.  I’m starting to blame him for my embie not surviving which I know is wrong, but I can’t help it.

Rojakhan – My embie was a grade 7 cell, if you have 2 blasts I’m sure you will have a better chance of survival – so don’t worry! Be positive  x

Bally – thanks for your comments – I hope we can sort this out too. Really pleased that you managed to keep one of the embies and it’s a good sign that it’s growing  

Skyblue – Thanks for the advice re counselling – I think it’s a good idea and the hospital do provide it if required, but I think we need marriage counselling and not for IVF!  If things don’t improve, I think I may well suggest it…. It sounds like a few people are going through similar issues with their partners. 

Emmawaitspatiently – Again – thanks for the advice re counselling, I’ll see how I get on after I’ve calmed down and got my own head round this – DH doesn’t seem to be bothered at all that we have lost our embryo.  And if you want to eat chocolate – you eat it!  If you were having a craving, your body must have needed it! Just keep exercising and eating healthy when you can. Good luck with the medication.

Thanks again for all your support and Ill keep in touch for a while to see how you are all getting on xxx


----------



## Hbkmorris

Hezzie I feel your every tear and tug at your heart as mine is saying the same. I've started questioning his every word for my life is with children not without. 

My dp is 44 to and He always says his got kids why would I want to spoil what we have (freedom) by having a child!! He didn't say that 6 years ago only as the negative cycles continue.. My friend said that maybe his saying that as his trying to soften the blow to you saying that's it's not that bad being just the two of you.. I don't think we have a future as just the two of us!! 

Ex's that play games through their kids annoy me immensely. I honestly hand on my heart could never do that to a child for it's not the child's fault so why should they be punished for their parents mistakes. 

As hard as it is keep your chin up, try and win him round and see where it goes from there.. Take care x


----------



## Rojakhan

HELLO LADIES,

HezzieD, thanks for great support.

i have a question i hope i'll get answer .i am taking suprecur injection around 8pm every night.as you know time will be change on 30th oct. i am confuse now at which time i take injection 7pm or still on 8pm.i called my hospital and left message but no one called me. so please help me. thanks


----------



## Flames

Hi Girls,

Sorry I have been away so long, my brother got married on saturday and so i spent all of last week helping him and his fiance organise last minute bits for the wedding and then have been trying to recover for most of this week.  I have read through all the posts I had missed.

Just wanted to say how very very sorry I am to skyblue and ruthybee, the pain of a BFN is hideous, as we all know, all those crushed hopes and dreams.  It will ease with time though, just remember to allow yourselves to heal.  Lots of  

HezzieD - You are having the most horrible time, I am really sorry to hear your sad news.  Infertility is really hard on relationships for both parties and it must just make you want to scream.  Thinking of you........x

Clairey - Congrats on being PUPO!!!  How exciting.  I went to salisbury to collect some drugs today and I thought of you.

Bally - Congrats to you too!!  11/11 will come around soon enough although it must seem so far away.

Hope 2011 - How is the dr going?  Has AF come yet?  Mine is 5 days late and I am getting a bit worried about it not coming before the baseline scan.  I do think it was late last time though in my fresh cycle so prob just worrying for nothing but that is what us women do isn't it?

Littlerach - I did get the gestone.  In the end I got it from the hopsital pharmacy which cost a bomb but at least it is safely in my posession so I don't need to think about it any more.  

AFM: As I said, I am waiting for AF to come before my baseline scan on 8/11/11 and I am a bit worried that it won't make it - it's pretty late already although I do keep getting pains.  I have done a pg test just in case but BFP (obviously!!)  Apart from that no news, am doing fine apart from tired, the real symptoms started after AF as far as I can remember last time.  Did anyone else's AF come late when dr?


----------



## catbob

Hezzie - So sorry to hear about your embryo and also the problems you are having with DH.  I hope you find the strength soon to deal with all of this.  Sometimes you wonder why you deserve to get all the heartbreak.  I hope that DH soon realises that you are not with him just for a child and that you want to share a family with him   xx

Skyblue - so sorry it never worked for you x

To all those with BFN   
To all those PUPO   

Afm I have my first FET appointment with nurse and embryologist next week - do you have an advice about what I should be asking when I go? x


----------



## EmmaWaitsPatiently

Good Evening Ladies!

I hope you're all feeling ok today? Looking forward to the weekend! I can't wait! Need a good long lie and lots of r&r...got my DH all to myself this weekend so we're gonna have some quality time away from all the stresses (hopefully!)

Bally78 - I cannot believe your OTD is 11.11.11! That has to be a good luck omen!   to you. Hope your DD is letting you get some rest!!

Clairey - thanks for the support...sometimes you just need the chocolate don't you? Hope you're managing to chill out   that your little one's getting nice and snuggled in right now xx

SkyBlue - so glad you're feeling better and you're so brave and positive looking forward to the next cycle. Hope you're getting the rest you need and taking it easy still  

HezzieD - thanks for the support re the chocolate incident too! I can't imagine what you must be going through at the moment. I think you're doing the right thing by giving yourself time to heal before you make any big decisions. Stay strong and I   that it will all work out for you in the end xxx

HBKMorris - it sounds like you're having a tough time too. It makes me mad to hear about all these unsupportive men. Do they not realise how lucky they are to have such brave and caring women in their lives?  

Rojakhan - I don't know about taking the last injection at a different time. You should contact your clinic again to be certain. When's your ET?

Flames - I'm pretty sure it's normal for AF to be late when you're d/r. I was actually worried becuase mine was on time! My clinic told me to expect her up to two weeks after starting d/r so it sounds like you've still got time. How ironic is it that we spend time waiting for AF during tx??

AFM I've added night sweats and insomnia to my list of d/r symptoms...I can't believe how bad this cycle's been. Hopefully it means that the hormones are really doing their job! Looking forward to having the weekend off work. Start progynova on saturday so hoping it will take the edge off the d/r symptoms!

Hope you've all got something lovely to look forward this weekend. You all deserve it!!!

Emma xxxx


----------



## ceesaw

Hi all

It's been quite a while since I've been on this site. 
Is this the right thread for me please?
Start d/r on Sunday. 

Sending +ve vibes to you all

Ceesaw


----------



## Faith2011

Arghhh I just lost my entire post  .  Deep breath - start again.
Sky blue -   .  But I'm so glad your PCT have brought you a ray of light.

Rutybee -     big hugs.

Bally and Claire -       

Hezzie D - I'm so sorry about your embie - it's just too cruel.  I am glad that you have been able to get some sense out of your DH and why he does not want to continue with treatment.  It at lest gives you the opportunity to decide what you are going to do next.  Try and find one person who you can confide in who supports you and your relationship with DH.  It's so much healthier to off load.  Also consider counselling / therapy.  You can go alone. DP and I were having so many problems recently outside of losing our son and it all felt too much.  Therapy  really helped me see the wood for the trees and decide what I wanted.

Emmawaitspatiently - I hope things start to look better from Saturday.  Try and be kind to yourself.  I have the same bmi and was exercising frantically until I started d/r now I'm trying to concentrate on not being stressed.  1 day or 1 piece of food can not undo all your hard work so try not to worry.

Rojakhan - I intend to move my meds to the new time - i.e stick to 8pm

hbk - Men are truly from Mars.  I completely agree with your attitude. Sometimes you need to decide what you want and go for it. I just hope your DP stays supportive.

Welcome Ceesaw.

Flames - Goodness we're now in very different places.  I was told to start progynova on day 1 of my cycle and this arrived on Saturday so I'm already a week in!  I have a scan next week Wednesday to check lining is growing ok and hopefully transfer will be a week after that.  Because of my irregular cycles caused by my PCOS I was put on the pill to regulate my period and that's why it arrived last week.  Don't worry if you don't bleed they can give you meds to bring that on.  It's a bit of a hassle but you'll be fine.

AFM - aside from what I said above nothing to report.  Getting impatient to get to PUPO.  Nervous and anxious about how well they'll thaw and just really want to get over that hurdle.  

Love and baby dust to all.


----------



## Hbkmorris

Morning All, hope your all bright a bushy tailed for FRIDAY is here..   

Fath.. Very annoying when you in depth post goes Ahwol!! Men are from Mars muffin.. Infact i'm not sure why God just didn't invent sperm in sachets then we wouldn't need the moody sausages (sorry I know some of you have perfect DH & DP... jammy!!) Hope your ok    x

ceesaw.. Hello, how you doing? not sure we've spoke before x

EmmaWaitsPatiently.. The night sweats are bloomin horrid & the insomnia well that really is something to look forward to! Have you had the headaches this time? I think you on Buserelin aren't you? I'm not looking forward to any of this DR business.. I really hope the progynova counteracts all side affects.. I'm your symptom watcher and shall continue through to your ET day!! So do share all your side affects if any x

catbob.. Hello.. Good luck with your apt, hope all goes well. I was just make a note of any questions you think of between now & then otherwise the time just flys by and you forget to ask anything! x

Flames.. My AF was late with first long protocol cycle and the nurse told me it's totally normal, I think it was about 4 days late so I guess it'll be the same for me this time round    I start DR on 8th Nov can't come sooner.. I hope & pray that your AF arrives ASAP so that you are all ready for your scan.. keep us all up-dated. OMG you got some Gestone.. I can't find any so I'm back on the pessaries 3 a day though this time. I asked my cons about Prontegest but as it's not licenced for IVF with NHS hospitals (although i'm a private patient) no I can't have that.. not much good ah!

Rojakhan.. I would just stick to the time of 8pm, it really won't matter as the body re-adjusts the 24 hour clock.. Hope your getting on ok and have no side affects.

AFM well nothing really happening, my drugs are being delivered to work for me and I shall start 8th November.. ages away yet! My hospital is an NHS Fertility hospital and they have always told me to inject in the morning so that you've got your shot in for the day.. Now I note that alot of ladies inject of a night so if your with an NHS hospital and are having NHS treatment can you tell me if your a morning or evening shooter?? As I may not ask my clinic a just shoot of an evening instead!

Also how many HRT tablets is everyone on? I'm going to be on 6 a day which is quite alot so just curious with everyone else's levels.

May everyone have a great day enjoy the sunshine unlike yesterday!!

xx


----------



## Swanage

Hi ladies how is everyone? Iv been reading along for a few days everyone sounds busy   faith 2011 I'm sorry to read about your loss   this world is cruel to give and then takeback! I hope this new cycle gives you a new bright brilliant future to start  
Hi hbkmorris you seem ready to go, I don't envy you taking x6 progynova a day thou, I'm on three and that's given me headaches and upset belly. I'm Nhs patient at H&E and I took my down reg drugs (from previous cycle) in the evening as I sometimes work late so made more sense to do it when we knew we would be here! I'm on super cure this time and done it each night again (tonight is last one  ) so I can't see why you can't take it when you want to! 

Afm I stop supercur tonight and am booked in for ET on Thursday   I do have a question thou Iv been told I'll be on pessaries 3 times a day this time when it was two last time, do they do that for any particular reason! Well lots of   to you all love swanage x


----------



## bally78

Hi swanage, i had et on wed and asked to go on cyclogest progesterone pessaries (mad I know). Extra progesterone helps with implantation and to make it nuce and cosy for the embies to snuggle down. I was on a natural cycle for et but took them in my 1 st round of ivf which produced my  beautiful  dd so I have a faith in them. Only prob is the side effects ten't the best! X


----------



## bally78

bally78 said:


> Hi swanage, i had et on wed and asked to go on cyclogest progesterone pessaries (mad I know). Extra progesterone helps with implantation and to make it nuce and cosy for the embies to snuggle down. I was on a natural cycle for et but took them in my 1 st round of ivf which produced my beautiful dd so I have a faith in them. Only prob is the side effects ten't the best! X


Sorry totally misread your post! That's extra progesterone for you! Can only think they want to boost your levels x


----------



## Hbkmorris

Hello

Swanage.. I'm on 3 a day also as I've had two failed ICSI cycles and I don't feel that 2 cyclogest was enough support for me so my cons had upped mine to 3 a day.. I always used back door but this time I'm going to do morning & evening front & lunchtime back!   

Yeah i'm terrified about the headaches and the tummy upsets.. As i'm on 6 a day I'm thinking of spreading the intake throughout the day.. i.e 2 in the morning, 2 lunchtime & 2 in the evening.. oh the joys.. 

How can anyone say your more relaxed with FET when I'll be a sick as a dog!   
x


----------



## Clairey2608

Morning all,
Happy Friday! Well i'm 1 week into the 2ww which has seemed like an age - hoping the second half goes much faster!! Think my embies should be quite well implanted now if they're going to, still no signs for me but remaining positive that this time its worked! Not enjoying the progesterone side effects but much better than Buserelin so not complaining! Back to work on Monday so planning on enjoying my last few days of relaxation. Still doing my Zita West releaxation daily which i'm suprised to say i'm actually enjoying and is helping me to stay positive. Keep everything crossed for Hot and Cold for me everyone!   
bally78 -      - how you finding the 2ww so far? xxx

swanage - Not long until ET, you're getting there now! The number of times to take progesterone does seem to vary for everyone but the more the better i'm sure as it means your definately covered! x

hbkmorris - Its not that long until you get started now, the drugs delivery makes it real! I did my injection in the morning and took 3 HRT tablets a day and am at an NHS clinic. I presumed everyone took injections in the morning but obviously not - taking them in the evening would probably be much easier as you're supposed to take it at the same time everyday but then again, I guess if you're out in the evening it could be trickier!? The fun of the journey hey! x

Faith2011 - Hope your baseline scan next week goes all as planned x

Ceesaw - welcome! Good luck with starting your cycle x

Emmawaitspatiently - Bet you can't wait for the weekend to get here! My awful side effects did result in a good baseline scan result so I think its definately true that its good to suffer in the long run! Sorry. You'll definately feel better once you start the progynova though! Whens your scan? x

Catbob - I think all I really wanted to know was the overall process with timings etc, the side effects to expect and the options I had from the embryologist. Good luck and let us know how you get on x

Flames - Welcome back! I've missed my fellow Salisbury girl. Hope you had a fab time at the wedding! My af wasn't late but I know a lot of people who were a few days late and the clinic did say they can give you drugs to get it started so try not to worry too much! Baseline scan is coming up soon now, bet you can't wait! x

Rojakhan - I would do the injection at the time of 8pm as it would've been but i'd check with the clinic if you can to be sure x

Hezzied - We are here for you in all you need hon, try to take some time out of the situation and then revisit it when you can look at it freshly. You'll have too many emotions to deal with at the moment as it is! Have you thought about seeing the counsellor at your clinic just to have someone else to talk to? Always    you x
AFM - i'm getting lots of stomach cramps and twinges, my heart is telling me its the embies but my head is telling me its the progynove side effects - trying to listen to my head as know thats realistic!!! Anyone else having twinges? 
Have a wonderful Friday everyone!!!    to all xxxx


----------



## bally78

*clairey* it feels like forever! Got side effects from pessaries, tired and look like im 6 mths gone already I'm that bloated! Not ling for you now, another 14 days for me  x


----------



## Rojakhan

Hello LADIES,

Clairey, thanks for answer i also intend with 8pm.i have confirmed this with my clinic.

hbkmorris,  thanks for answer about timing of injection. i have lot of side effect like moody,hot flushes and feeling too much hungry specially in evening.  

Faith 2011, thanks for answer.

EmmaWaitsPatiently, thanks for answer, i'll go for first scan on 2nd nov. so i have no idea about date of my ET.


----------



## jade3

Hi ladies, 

Hope everyone is ok?

I have just had my ET so am now PUPO I have 2 good grade snow babies on board :0)

My OTD is 10th November.

Sending lots of sticky vibes n baby dust. Xx


----------



## bally78

Hi *jade* congratulations on being pupo! Your otd is day before me. I'm just suffering with side effects of progesterone pessaries as I had a natural fet and maybe producing it mysrlf too! Can you overdose on the stuff?
Have a lovely evening ladies xx


----------



## Clairey2608

Evening all!
jade3 - congrats on being PUPO, great news about how good your snow babies are. Sending loads of    and    that they snuggle in tight xx

Rojakhan - glad you got your timing sorted x

bally78 - i'm so bloated too! Its a nightmare with clothing when going to work etc! Have you had twinges at all? 14 days but they'll be worth it in the end x

The weekend is nearly here, woo! xx   all xx


----------



## jade3

Thanks bally and claire :0) 

I am on a natural cycle so unsure how it all work. 

Fingers crossed for all us PUPO
Hope everyone is getting as much rest as u can. Xx


----------



## Flames

Hey!

I think AF is finaly arriving!!  isn't it amazing how the minute i complained about it not being here it popped up it's ugly head.  Now I have period pains and I have to work tomorrow but at least I'm on the way to baseline scan on 8/11.

Reading all your posts it sounds like progynova makes you really ill.  Is it really that bad?  I did get a really bad migraine when I started stimming before which DH reckoned was due to the oestrogen coming back (he's a Dr!!) but it was just a one off.  Should I expect worse this time?

Jade:  Congrats on being PUPO!!!!  Loads of      to those snow babies

Clairey:  I can't believe you're nearly there.  Really keeping everything crossed for you that your snow babies have implanted.  I am sure the last week will drag but it won't be long before you know....

Swanage: My clinic told me they give double the dose of progesterone with FET compared to fresh as there is no corpus luteum producing natural progesterone (ie you haven't ovulated or had an egg collection).  Perhaps this is why you have more pessaries?  I have to have Gestone injections twice a day which I am DREADING!!

HBK Morris: I feel really pleased to have managed to get Gestone, I am really sorry you couldn't find any.  There seems to be a proper shortage for some reason.  My clinic also said that they didn't like to use prontegest although they didn't say why.  having said that, I am really dreading the injections, they sound hideous and the nurse at the clinic has recommended I do them twice a day, although the consultant said double the dose but just once.....I just think it will really hurt.  I don't mind if it works but if it doesn't it will be pretty miserable.  

Hope2011: Isn't it strange how every clinic does it slightly differently?  At least you're off the dr and into the action!!  Good luck for your scan next week, hope that lining is getting nice and thick for your little snow babies.  How are you finding the progynova?  Does it have awful side effects?

Ceesaw:  Welcome!!!!  Sound slike you're in just the right place.  Good luck with starting dr.  Look forward to chatting.

Emmawaitspatiently:  I had terrible night sweats and insomnia with buserilin in my ivf cycle but so far nothing this time.  I think it will get worse after AF so expecting it any time now.  I do feel sorry for you, it's horrid.  All the menopausal women at work found it hilarious when I was the one wanting the window open though - you have to try and see the funny side if all this I reckon.  I hope you feel better after Saturday.

AFM:  One of my good friends has been diagnosed with aggressive breast cancer today which is basically pretty S**t.  It puts everything into perspective really.  She has a daughter who is due to give birth to her first baby any time now and the prognosis doesn't sound great.  I am just so sad for her and her family.....otherwise i am doing OK and pleased that AF is arriving.


----------



## EmmaWaitsPatiently

Good Evening Ladies!!

I am soooo glad it's friday! this week has been tough!! How are you all doing?

Ceesaw - welcome to the thread   how are you feeling about starting on sunday? are you all ready?

Faith - thanks for the reassurance...i know you're probably right. after all i eat healthily and exercise regularly 90% of the time...surely that's what makes a person healthy, not their BMI? It's just sometimes I feel guilty becuase I have some extra weight...I feel like that might be part of my problem. It's stupid really, I suppose we just look for a reason for all of this  

HBKMorris - today I felt nauseous and had more migraines! I feel much better this evening though. I'm on an NHS funded cycle and was advised to take my injections in the morning. I'm only on 3 HRT a day. weird why it's so different...I'm sure the clinics have their reasons though. The 8th will come around really soon hun. Get yourself nice and chilled out before then  

Swanage - welcome to the thread! How are you feeling about the ET on thurs? Bet you're really excited. Mine's about three weeks away...feels like an age!

Bally 78 - sending you more       . Hope you're not finding the 2ww too hard?

Clairey - my baseline scan was on tuesday and it was all good news. she said i'd d/r'd "perfectly"...whatever that means! start stims on sat then got second scan on the 7th! sending you lots of     every day xx

Jade3 - congratulations on being PUPO!!!!!   that your little embies are snuggling in xxx

Flames - so sorry to hear about your friend. that's really terrible news. hope you're ok  . I genuinely hope you don't get any of the symptoms that I've been getting, it's been awful!! Has AF arrived yet? 

AFM - tomorrow is officially day 1 of my cycle (when i start progynova)...I don't know why my clinic doesn't include the three weeks that I've been taking buserlin as part of my cycle? Obviously these last three weeks of hell have been an insignificant walk in the park as far as they're concerned! That means that I'm half way through and three weeks today I'll hopefully be PUPO.

It sounds weird but I kind of feel like saying in three weeks this will all be over. I've not felt positive about this cycle from the start...I feel like I'm just going through the motions and that there isn't a chance it will succeed. I wonder if my negativity means anything? Will it make a cycle that would have been successful fail? Will that combined with my m/c mean that if i do get a BFP I'll struggle to bond or accept a pregnancy? It probably means nothing and I'm just going  

Hope all you ladies are doing well. Thanks for keeping me sane(ish)!! xxx


----------



## Faith2011

Hey HBK - when I injected buserelin for my last cycle I did so in the monring.  It was a private cycle at an NHS hospital.  Re: HRT I am taking  3 Progynova (3x2mg) a day 
Hello Swanage - thank you for your comments. x  Re pessaries: Depending on your medical history you may not have enough progesterone in your system with all the drugs we take.  Apparently with PCOS progesterone levels are lower after EC so last time I was given x3 a day.  It worked last time so my Dr is repeating it this time.  I have been told that you can't have too much as your body will only take what it needs to I think 3 is the way to go to be on the safe side.
Clairey - glad to hear you sounding so relaxed.  I hope working next week will make the week fly by.  Come on Hot and Cold  .
Jade -   
Bally - see my post above to Swanage. I don't think you can overdose.  I would say you're nicely dosed up and its helping your embies to settle.
Flames - I've found the progynova fine.  I am still on the d/r drugs but reduced levels and I'm coping with the two drugs together ok.  Really sorry to hear about your friend.
Hey Emma - I'm sending you positive vibes and some positivity.  It's difficult to stay positive - we'll all do it for you.
Love and baby dust to all. xxx


----------



## STACEYJAYNE

Hi Ladies

Hope you are all ok ? i just wanted to know if it ok a join in ,I'm Currently on my 2nd FET ,my last one was a non medicated and i the one after that was canceled due to lining coming away from day 16 so my consultant swapped me to medicated which i started last saturday I'm just waiting for AF ( which is just about here today/tomorrow) so i can book basline scan i.

lots of love

Stacey xx


----------



## Littlerach

Hey ladies, has taken me a while to read through...

*Skyblue* - hey honey, hope you're as OK as you can be   xxxx Good news on your funding lovely! xx

*Bally* - CONGRATS on being PUPO hon!    Sorry 2 embies didn't make it, must have been difficult news but you have the strongest one safely tucked away so fingers and toes crossed hon xxx hope you're coping with the 2ww madness so far  xxx

*Emma* - glad your scan went well and you've been able to start the progynova today....Hope it helps ease the horrible d/r symptoms xxx Sending    and    vibes hon, know it's so hard to remain positive when things have ended so sadly previously....but hang in there, you just never know, your frosties may well do you proud! xx

*Ruthybee* - so sorry hon     xxx

*HezzieD* - oh hon, what an awful week you've had   so so sorry to read about your frostie and of the ongoing difficulties with your DH   I know there's nothing any of us can say but please know we're all here for you any time you need to rant or virtual hugs xxxx I hope that as you start to slowly heal from what's happened in terms of your tx, that you can both find a way forward xxx

*HBKMorris* - so sorry to read about the difficult time you're going through too hon....tx puts such a strain on relationships hey?   I really hope that a fab BFP will turn things around for you guys....know it's so hard to stay positive when faced with past experience but I am thinking   thoughts for you.....your embies MUST have been strong ones to be deemed appropriate for freezing so you 
never know xxx
ps - I am NHS funded (although my clinic take private patients) I have been given the choice of jabbing morning or eve, whatever suited me....so I jab of an eve xx

*Clairey* - oooh CONGRATS on being PUPO!!! Love the names hot and cold! Hope they are now snuggled in tight!   Glad you're managing to stay positive, keep it up, and we'll all help if you feel your PMA dipping! I've got the Zita West cd too, listen to it before I go to bed and always fall asleep before the end so it must be doing it's job! xxx

*Flames* - hey hon  Glad you got the gestone - phew! I asked my clinic last week as I was concerned about it and they assured me they had some! Glad your AF arrived....I'm waiting for mine at the mo! 
As for progynova, think we're all different in terms of symptoms, I've taken it 2 times before and have never had any problems, in fact it perked me up after the exhaustion that comes with d/r! xx
So sorry to hear about your friend, very sad xxxxx

*Catbob* - good luck for your appt next week  as someone else said, I just wanted an idea on timing of the tx and a run through of meds etc.....when are you hoping to start? xx

*Ceesaw* - welcome and GOOD LUCK for your first jab tomorrow! xx

*Faith* - good luck for wednesday's scan....you'll soon be PUPO hon! xx

*Swanage* - oooh not long til you'll be PUPO! YAY!! xx

*Rojakhan* - sorry to read about your nasty side effects hon  xxx

*Jade* - YAY!! Congrats on being PUPO lovely!  xx

*StaceyJane* - welcome hon! Hope AF shows up so you can get your scan booked xx

AFM - am tired and emotional but hopefully that's d/r kicking in!!! Currently waiting for AF....got scan on Thurs so hopefully will show up soon so can move on to HRT! Planning chilled eve in front of tv with DH xxx


----------



## Hbkmorris

Evening all.. 

Thank you for the feedback on Buserelin Injection timmings.. I shall do as always and in the morning, I think they do it so that when you have your scan you've had your dose for the day so mornings it is.

Oh the sickness & headaches are really playing on my mind.. I'm sure my acupuncturist wouldn't give me any treatment whilst DR as it can affect the DR process but I've now heard of a few ladies who have so I need to ask him again as it may help me with side affects!  

Flames how sad about your friend.. Hope she's ok and I really hope they can help her medically x

Faith.. yep more the merrier to me.. bring on the front or back door plugs.. Nice! x

EmmaWaitsPatiently.. How's your first lot of tablets gone down? Least you've done one part of the rollercoaster just another few more until the ride goes down and the 2ww is insight x

Bally78.. As someone said you can't overdose and the dam bungs to make you feel quite strange at times but at least their doing there bit.. hope everything goes well for you x

Jade.. Congrats on being PUPO.. wooohoo.. dont forget to fill us all in on your symptoms.. fingers crossed your two weeks fly's by x

Clairey2608.. Hope you and your embies are ok and getting all comfy with each other.. when's your OTD again?

Rojakhan.. How you getting on? Are the injections being kind to you? x

Littlerach.. Thank you for your kind words.. Men can't live with them can't live witout them.. although saying that I do feel I could at the mo!! Lets hope we all get our BFP as things need to change big time. Hope AF turnes up soon.. I find that whilst DR it can be a bit delayed which is a pain.. Fingers crossed for you scan on Thursday x

AFM.. well nothing really to share apart from i've got my sister german shepherd puppy for the night and so far my dog and him haven't stopped playing and it's driving me mad! I even took them out for a two mile walk to tire them out but that only seemed to last for a few hours.. He'd better not chew anything tonight otherwise they'll be murders tomorrow.

Right i'm off to watch more tat on tv.. Enjoy the rest of the weekend everyone xxx


----------



## Fire Opal

Evening ladies.

Not been on for a while. Hope ya all doing ok   
Sorry i'm to tried to read all the posts and do a detailed reply.

It feels strange having to remember all the stuff that i did to help with my womb lining etc.
So far its brazil nuts, pineapple juice and keeping yuor tummy warm up til ov. Is there any thing else you guys can add?

My bloods came back that i did ov on day 18 so clinic happy to go ahead in Nov (as long as it doesn't fall on a weekend    ) so on the count down to getting our little frostie out. Thinking of paying for a private scan to check lining before we go ahead.

All take care and   

Fo


----------



## ceesaw

Apols for no personals - I think I'll have to keep a notepad by my side to jot down names so I can make individual responses. 

Responses below are to some of the posts I read, I hope you can pick out who they are for!
Someone mentioned acupuncture whilst down regging - my acupuncturist is seeing me & I know it'll help relax me so it's definitely worth it. I was in complete denial for our first IVF - I just found it so hard to believe it could really happen even when DH showed me the 2 blue lines (I couldn't look for myself - Too scared!) 
I think there is a lot to be said for being positive yourself but I also think having the support of friends, family & the wonderful ladies on this forum makes a big difference too. 

Fire Opal - I think we may have been around on this forum in 09/10. Good luck with your FET. 

AFM- first injection tomorrow morning- eek! Treated myself to what will (hopefully) be my last for at least 10 months! Had a lovely day at Dinosaurland & then a Halloween party. 

Best Wishes to all & special sticky vibes to those who are PUPO. 

Ceesaw


----------



## bally78

Morning ladies, had fet last Wed my Af is due this Wed but otd isnt till 11/11! Anybody in same boat? If Af is late should I test earlier? X


----------



## Betty-Boo

Bally - did you have medicated or natural FET?  
I'd go by your OTD honey       


Mini xxx


----------



## bally78

It was natural, I'm taking cyclogest twice a day. Thanks for getting back so quickly mini xx


----------



## SHARBARA

Hey everyone
How are you all doin?

i wish i could say i enjoyed the extra hour in bed but i woke up early Grrrrrrr

will do personals later but hope everyone is getting on ok !

AFM day 2 of progynova, still on the buserelin jabs but reduced dose now, no real side effects from the buserelin but felt a bit sicky and dizzy since sarting progynova and of course the night sweats lol lining scan on 11/11 
Any thing i should be doing to help everything...... and is it normal to feel fat and bloated and soooooooo tired ?

Love to you allll 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EmmaWaitsPatiently

Hi Ladies,

Hope you're having a great weekend? I've barely moved off the sofa or changed out of my pj's! all snuggled up with my cats  

StacyeJane - Welcome to the thread. Did you get AF yet? I'm on a medicated cycle too. Hopefully the medication will make the difference for you and this will be your last  

Littlearch - thanks for the  . I'm on day two of progynova and I'm still getting migraines   at least it's the weekend! How's your d/r going? Any sign of the witch yet?

HBKMorris - I'm still getting migraines and nausea even though i started on progynova on sat. I'm hoping I just need a couple of days for it to get into my system and then I'll be cured! It's probably at least 50% stress related. Did I mention we're trying to buy a house too? I do know how to pile the stress on! Did you say you start d/r on the 8th? Not long to go now hun  

FireOpal - you little girl is adorable! I've heard that a hot water bottle on the tummy can help so I'm going to be trying that. Got the pineapple juice and brazil nuts too. The things we do  

Ceesaw - how did your first injection go? 

Bally - don't know about the test date. maybe phone your clinic and check? How are you feeling? sending you and Clairey and any other PUPO ladies lots and lots of    

Sharbara - it sounds like we're in sync! I'm on day 2 of progynova but my lining scan is on 8th (I think that's just becuase of funny clinic hours though)

Mini - can you add me to the list please? I'm in Cheshire, Countess of Chester, started d/r on 10th, FET approx 18th Nov.

AFM - I'm still tired and grumpy and just want to go to sleep and wake up on my test day, which is more than four weeks away - an absolute life time! I've given up on house work and me an DH have spent the last two days lying under duvets on the sofa with no motivation at all! It's nice to be snuggled though  
The absolute highlight of my weekend was buying a new nail varnish from Boots (it is very lovely though!)

Hope everyone's doing well. Love and baby dust to all


----------



## Clairey2608

Afternoon everyone,
Hope you're having a good weekend so far!
EmmaWaitsPatiently - sounds like a fab weekend, snuggled up with your cats and DH! The waiting is the worst isn't it but remember why we're all going through this!! It will be worth it in the end, hang in there. Enjoy the nail varnish, what colour did you go for? Hope you're feeling better! I've been thinking of you x

Sharbara - All of the side effects you're describing so pretty normal to me i'm afraid! I find resting and drinking lots of water helps so try that. I found I felt a bit better once on progynova but everyone is different. Sending    to hopefully make you feel brighter x

bally78 - I'm not sure when my af would be due as the meds I think changed everything so i'm going with the otd. My af always arrived before otd with iui etc but the last ivf cycle I reached my otd and then af showed up the next day. I know testing early is a bad thing but i'm not sure i'll be able to hold off. Doing it to early though will probably show the wrong result so be warned! Not long now x

ceesaw - hope your first injection went well today, sending lots of    for this cycle x

Fire Opal - November is nearly here, hope you're all ready to go then x

hbkmorris - hope the dogs are behaving themselves!! My OTD is this Friday - agghh! Hope you're feeling ok and managing to keep away from too many side effects x

Littlerach - All the best for your scan this week, glad you're finding Zita relaxing, its definately helping me in the 2ww! Sending    as always x

Staceyjane - welcome! Hope af shows up soon so you can get on with your scan x

Faith2011 - Hope you're having a good weekend x

Flames - Great news that af is showing up! Can't wait to hear how the scan goes. I felt loads better once on progynova than I did on just the buserelin but I know everyones different so hope you do not suffer too much! Really sorry to hear about your friend too, shes lucky to have you i'm sure! x

jade3 - hope the 2ww isn't driving you too crazy! x

Happy Sunday everyone xxx


----------



## Clairey2608

Opps got carried away with the personals and forgot AFM   ! So here goes - back to work tomorrow which i'm hoping will be a nice distraction for the last few days of the 2ww I have left. Excited but also very nervous about OTD on Friday. Had a rubbish day yesterday just feeling really tired and a bit fed up which i've managed to keep away from so far in this 2ww. But...feeling better today and trying to stay positive. It is harder the closer otd comes as I know I should prepare myself for bad news too just in case. Hoping that Hot and Cold have managed to snuggle in tight and that this cycle is our time! Thanks to everyone for all your positives and hopes, keep them coming! I need them! xx


----------



## Rojakhan

Hello Ladies,

How are you all doin?

Clairey2608, GOOD LUCK


----------



## SHARBARA

hi all

just a short one from me i feel a bit rubbish today .... sicky and tired wish it was all over and done with lol
hired a carpet shampoo machine today and did all my carpets maybe i over did it , no such thing as a rest in my life lol 

chat soon 
love and good wishes to everyone


----------



## skyblue79

Hi ladies just a quick note to say hello. I have been working I am on nights this week so it's exhausting. Anyway, congrats to all the PUPO, welcome all the newbies and hope everyone dr is doing fine. Off to work now!xxx


----------



## jade3

Hello everyone

Sorry no personals tonight im on my phone and it isnt very good.

Hope everyone is well? Im on day 3 of my 2ww n feel quite positive, but bit sad as 3 ladies on the 2ww thread got BFN's its so sad :0(

Well speak soon, just made my DH make me a snack bless him lol.
Xx


----------



## bally78

Evening ladies, hope everyone is ok. First day back at work today I'm knackered so sorry for no personals. 6 days into 2 ww, being at work has kept my mind off it and not been on Google! X


----------



## Hbkmorris

Morning everyone, 

bally78.. Glad your first day back was a good one.. if nothing else it distracted you from Google!!   

jade3.. Sounds like you've got DH well trained.. like it! It is sad when ladies on your thread get a BFN but as long as we support each other throught the highs & lows and all stay positive we may beable to bring some sunshine to November/December. Keep up the positive thoughts x

louise832.. I'd carry on as normal, I've had two failed fresh ICSI's and both times I took 2 weeks off work, chilled out, lounged around and both times BFN so this time i'm going to just have a few days of work but be active and then return to work. My cons said that lounging aound isn't all that good as your blood flow around your body falls therefore do normal activity as this will help. When is your ET? x

skyblue79.. Hope your now tucked up in bed and not a to much of a hard night on the night shift x

SHARBARA.. I should think you were tired after all that carpet cleaning.. Was it any good? I've thought of hiring one from HSS but wasn't sure how good it would be nor how much it would really get rid of the dirt. Rest day today maybe!! x

Rojakhan.. All is well with me, how's you? I'm just praying that this week flies by and I can get started! x

Clairey2608.. Woohoo not long now till your big OTD! How exciting.. I'll be    for a BFP for you. I've not started yet, I start DR on 8th November so I'm on count down for the BIG headaches and mood swings.. much to my DP's delight! p.s Love the name Hot & Cold.. x

EmmaWaitsPatiently.. How's your side affects now muffin? I'm your symptom watch girlie    How's the house purchase? nothing like taking on a few missions whilst going through IVF! I like simple things in life too as I too brought a new nail varnish which was lovely from the bottle I tested but when I got the one I purchased home it was all clear like it had stood dormant in the cold for a few months and no matter how much I shook the bottle it still didn't mix.. so I'll be going to asda today for the exchange!! Very annoying! x

AFM well i'm now on countdown to the 8th November. I'm looking forward to the off but not looking forward to the dam headaches and sickness that I know I'll get   . I'm trying to eat healthy (although it fades come weekend) and taking all my vits.. Not sure I can do much else to prepare. 

Well I best get back to work. Good luck to everyone x


----------



## SHARBARA

hbkmorris

Re the carpet cleaner.. hired it from b and q

OMG i had no idea how FILTHY my carpets were !!!!!!!!!!!! am now totally disgusted and ashamed with myself lol ! Im always hoovering!

so yeh it works and brings them up a treat was 19 to hire for 24 hours and you had to buy the detergent too ... cheaper than a new carprt tho !


----------



## Hbkmorris

Hi Louise, i'm fine thank you. My goodness we both can't wait till 8th then! Lets hope it's a good day all round x


----------



## Rojakhan

Hello Everyone,


hbkmorris and Louise ,best of luck


----------



## EmmaWaitsPatiently

Hi Ladies,

How are you all doing? 

Clairey - it was a great weekend but I struggled getting back into normal activity levels on Monday! My nail varnish is a lovely bright red colour...I can't stop looking at my nails while I'm wearing it, I just love it! I'm so easily pleased! My DH got me another £5 Boots voucher so I'm gonna get another one tomorrow! How are you doing? You sound really positive despite your tiredness blip the other day. Just three more sleeps to go now hun, you're almost there. sending you lots more  

Sharbara - sorry you've been feeling rubbish sweetie  . It's so tough with all these hormones flying around. Are you feeling any better now?

SkyBlue - nice to hear from you again. How are you doing?  

Louise - I'm planning on having one or two days off and then back to work. When's you transfer date?

Jade - congrats on being PUPO! So glad you're feeling positive. it's hard when you hear other people's bad news but you just keep your positivity up and we'll help  

Bally 78 -  that being knackered is a good sign for you! It's so hard to stay away from symptom spotting but it really is out of your hands now. sending you lots of   ...almost half way through!

HBKMorris - gutted about your nail varnish! did you exchange it? what colour have you gone for? You do need the little things to keep you going! We just had our mortgage approved today so next step is valuation! It's going to be a stressful couple of months! Headaches are mostly gone and so are most of the other symptoms! Yeah!

AFM - I'm thrilled to say that I'm feeling tonnes better since starting the progynova on saturday. I feel like my head's been lifted out of a bucket of ice cold water and I can finally breath and see things again! My god those three weeks on buserelin alone were awful! I didn't feel like myself at all!

Hopefully the next few weeks will go quickly...i've got my lining scan on the 8th and then the transfer some time the following week. i'm actually feeling a little bit excited and positive about i've not got druggy side effects to deal with too! Thanks to you all for putting up with me while I've been a sulk!!

Lots of   and baby dust to all xxxx


----------



## Clairey2608

Evening everyone,
Happy 1st November!
Emmawaitspatiently - Yah for you feeling better, I knew you would! The bright red nails sound fab, hope you find a lush colour tomorrow too! The 8th will soon be here! Thanks for the positives, getting nervous but also excited now, agghh!! xx
hbkmorris - Not long now until you start, bet you can't wait although no one looks forward to the side effects.    this is your time! Glad ou like the hot and cold names, its DH big job when we do our cycles bless, he won't be naming the real babies, hee! xx
bally78 - pleased you're coping so well with the 2ww and keeping away from very dangerous google! Contining to send you lots of    
jade3 - hope you're not going crazy in the 2ww, still    for this cycle to be the one for you xx
louise832 - I had 2 weeks off work last time and had a bfn, had one week off this time and then back at work the second week but obviously do not know the result yet. My consultant thinks you should go back to usual after a few days rest but I also read Zita West and she is very pro rest and being careful. To be honest, I think these are all just tiny things we do to try and make a difference when if its going to work, its going to work pretty much no matter what you do! You just need to make sure you make the right decision for you as you do not want to look back and think what if! xx
Sharbara - hope you're feeling brighter than the other day and that your carpets look like new! xx
  to everyone xx


----------



## Clairey2608

Ha ha, forgot the afm bit again, sorry!
Im doing good, still feeling positive but also tired as back at work. Finding it has taken my mind off the whole wait though which is nice! Still have a massively swollen belly & stomach cramps but also now expereincing an increase in watery discharge (sorry for tmi!) Guessing this is all just part of the drugs but haven't had it before - anyone any ideas? Dread going to the toilet now in case I see signs of the dreaded af before test day but not long to go now! Nervous and excited all in one for Friday. Come on Hot and Cold, please have snuggled in tight!! xx


----------



## Faith2011

*Littlerach* - good luck for your scan tomorrow.
*Fire Opal* - great news re your bloods.
*Ceesaw* - how's d/r going. I hope the moodiness and headaches are staying at bay.
*Bally* - sending you  
*hbkmorris* - not long now  
*Shabara* - hope you're feeling better.
*Skyblue* - Hello good to hear from you.
*Louise* - I agree with everyone elses comments. I intend to take a week off and then go back to work week two. The doctors say it doesn't matter. Zita says rest but she also says she knows people who have hopped straight off the bed and back to work who got a BFP. When I got my BFP I had ET on Sunday and went back on Thursday. By Saturday my OHSS symptoms took off. On the Sunday I was admitted to hospital sick as a dog. I was so unwell I didn't think much about sitting, walking eating and breathing (  ) correctly. I then had a stomach drain put in to get rid of excess fluid. All very traumatic but I got a BFP. All of the stress, running to the hospital, and a tube in my stomach had no affect. What will be will be - do what makes you happy. 
*Emma *- glad you're feeling better. I did too after starting progynova.
*Clairey* - sending you 

*AFM* - just waiting to head off to the clinic for a scan. Feeling surprisingly excited...which in turn makes me feel nervous as good excited feelings are usually followed by some sort of drama 

Love and baby dust to all. xxx


----------



## Swanage

Faith2011 good luck today hum I'm sure your be fine, go with the good feeling us woman have a sixth sense for these things   x

Clairey2608 hi Hun just wanted to say Iv been on progynova for couple of weeks and I started getting lots of extra juices (not sure of a nicer name) and the clinic lady said it's cause of them as there producing a big juicy lining! So maybe it's a good sign hun   x

Emmawaitspatiently, glad your headaches have gone now, must feel like you have your life back, can't say I'm lovin pessaries ATM as it seem to cause upset tummy, but maybe it will ease up once my body's used to it! 

A big hello to everyone else to this morning, hope your all well?
Afm well I'm waiting for the clinic to call as I'm in tomorrow for my transfer   so hopefully they thaw out ok... Love swanage xx


----------



## Flames

Morning all!

I'm afraid this isn't a very positive post.  I am really struggling the last few days and i could do with a bit of PMA from you girls.  I'm not sure if it's the Buserelin or just me stuck in a rut but I'm just struggling to cope with life as well as this cycle.  Our OTD is on 9th Dec (all being well) and it is the same day that we fly to Austria for a wedding of a good friend.  I really want to go to the wedding but I am just so scared of not being able to cope with people, I know that last time I just hid away really until I felt better.  One of our friends had IVF in Aug and we just found out yesterday that she is 12 weeks pregnant.  I am thrilled for her but also just so sad because I can't seem to feel any sort of positivity that we will ever be in that position.......I just don't know how some of you have carried on this journey through so many let downs, you must be so strong.  Then there is work which I am really struggling with because it makes me have to deal with pregnancy every single day (just what i want to do right now).  So, I am feeling a bit sorry for myself and quite anxious at the moment and I hate it.  

I am going to have coffee with a good frined this morning and then DH should be home this pm so hopefully that will be good.  Sorry for me post, I will try to do personals later.  xxx


----------



## Faithope

*Flames*                                         heres lots of PMA hun, just to add that you aren't alone with those emotions xxxxxx

I start FET next month


----------



## Flames

Hey Faithope, I think we cycled together in June/July although you wer eon the main thread and I was on the less busy one.  It's good to see you again.  Thanks for the      hopefulyl this will be our time, although it is hard to believe it sometimes xxxx


----------



## jade3

awww flames i have sent u some bubbles. really hope your ok? sending lots of positive vibes your way.

Hello everyone hope your all ok.
xxx


----------



## nickinoodle

Well only 2 days till otd now, this 2ww feels like forever! X


----------



## Rojakhan

Hello Ladies,
i had first FET scan ,Dr said everything is looking fine. the uterus lining is thin as they want with suprecur.now i going to start my progynova tablets from today for thick  uterus lining.actually i forget to ask to Dr one question. i am to going to walk with my son(he's in his pushchair)everyday almost 30 to 40 min for shed some Lbs.can i continue walk? please give me some advice.


----------



## EmmaWaitsPatiently

Clairey - so glad you're managing to stay postive. Sending you and hot and cold more   not long to go now hun x

Faith - which scan are you waiting for? your lining scan? After all you've been through it's not surprising you feel wary about feeling excited but   that things will work out for you this time hun. sending you lots of   

Swanage - I hated the pessaries too! they gave me terrible wind and constipation!   for your ET tomorrow. let us know how it goes

Flames -           and         for you. It's so hard when you're feeling down and you don't know how you'll carry on but you will and it will get easier. I felt just like that a few days ago I genuinely think it is the buserelin playing with your hormones so try not to make any decisions right now based on how the drugs are making you feel. If you don't want to go to the wedding can you make the decision on the day? I know you might loose money and inconvenience people but if you don't feel like it don't force yourself. You need to do what's right for you and be a bit selfish during treatment. hope you feel better soon hun xxx

nickinoodle -   for your OTD xx

Rojakhan - I would say that a 30-40 minute walk is good exercise and you should continue during your 2WW. I heard (someone else on the thread did too) that exercise increases the blood flow and so is likely to help. It's only high impact exercise (e.g. running) and weights that I'd stay away from.

Bally 78 - how are you doing? thinking of you and sending some  

AFM - I got another headache this afternoon and feel a bit nausous. it's nowhere near as bad as last week because I don't feel overly emotional but I do feel a bit rotten. DH has gone to play football so I'm gonna curl up on the sofa with the cats. 

Just realised that my lining scan is on the 7th when I thought it was on the 8th, doh! good job i didn't miss it! Is anyone else finding it increasingly hard to concentrate and remember things? In work today I found myself starting things then forgetting what I was doing about ten times! Think I'm losing it!


----------



## ceesaw

HI all

Hope you're doing ok on this rainy night.

Clairey - what a fantastic attitude to have particularly good advice about making sure we don't look back & think 'what if'

Rojakhan - I agree with Emma especially the bit about exercise & blood flow. Good news about your scan too.

Flames - I hope you had a good chat with your friend and that you are feeling a bit better. I think this forum is fabulous at supporting eachother. I know what you mean about ladies that have made this journey many times they have my utmost respect too & if I could do a positive & a hugging smiley I would but I haven't fathomed out how yet!

faithope  - next month will be here before you know it!

Faith 2011 - only been on buserelin for 4 days & no obvious side effects although DH did comment on me snapping at him earlier so maybe I'm in denial. Hee, hee.

Emma - I know what you mean - I have to write everything down so I don't forget things.

Swanage - hope you got the call & that everything goes well tomorrow - let us know how you're doing.

Sorry I can't remember who everyone is but I'm getting there slowly & wishing you all lots of positivity for OTDs and 2ww.

AFM - Doing OK. Had acupuncture this morning which always makes me feel good.

Quick question - How vital is it that buserelin inj is done at the same time each day? DH usually jabs me at 7am but he came home from work tonight & has announced he has to leave for London at 6am. Is one hour going to make a huge difference?

Will be popping off to bed soon as it looks like I'll be woken up earlier than usual!

Love & positive thoughts to you all

Ceesaw


----------



## Faith2011

Hey ladies
Clairey - my discharge sounds the same as yours. I asked consultant today and he said it was the Progynova and shows that it's working well.  So I second Swanage's comments.

Sawnage - what did the clinic say?  Good luck tomorrow.   

Hey Flames - just take one day at a time.  The d/r drugs made me go quite crazy.  You'll feel so much better when you get on to the progynova.  Hang in there.

Nickinnoodle - Good luck.x   

Rojakhan - I think light exercise like walking is fine. Even the very cautious Zita West says light walking four days after transfer is ok.  Walking before transfer is definitely fine.  I intend to not exercise for the first few days then start waling by day 4.

Hi Emma - thanks for your comment.  We just try to take one day at a time.  I write everything down.  I have all my meds programmed into my phone to remind me too as I'd probably forget that too.

Ceesaw - I have not been overly strict with my timings so I wouldn't be concerned.  I'd be interested to see how strict everyone else is!

AFM: It was good news.  Lining is 11.5 so transfer is booked for next Thursday.  I swing from - Excited...I'll be pregnant (well PUPO) next week to fear and dread.  If it works I know it'll be a long 9 months for me trying not to panic constantly.  I intend to keep seeing my therapist so I stay sane.  She really helped me come to terms with losing my son.  Trying not to feel too desperate but I REALLY hope this works.    
As always, love and baby dust to all. xxx


----------



## Flames

Hey!

Faith:  Oooooooh, how exciting to have a date for transfer, although I know what you mean about swinging wildly from one emotion to another.  I found with my last cycle that just taking one day at a time was the best way to cope.  It's great that you have a therapist too that you trust.    for everything going to plan.

Ceesaw: The littel pictures are just above the box you type in to post, you just click on the one you want or on "more" if you want to explore some different ones.  Thanks for your hugs, especially as you had to write them out!!  I don't think it matters if the time of the buserilin changes slightly.  Mine would have been an hour late when the clocks went back and it does vary by 10-15 minutes if I sleep late or take too long in the bath etc - judging by the headache I have just had it seems to be working!!

Emmawaitspatiently:  My brain is completely gone...later on I have to try and write the Christmas and New Year rota for work, i have trouble remembering everyones names at the moment let alone writing a fair rota.  I even have to stop half way through sentences because I can't remember the right words!!  Good job you realised your scan was a day earlier - mine is defo on the 8th, I just checked!!  i can't wait to get some oestrogen back and get rid of these headaches.  Have you tried drinking loads?  It really helped me last time.

Rojakhan:  I think that walking everyday will be great for you.  I run quite a lot and I was planning on asking the consultant if it's OK to continue during the 2ww because it's great to vent the frustration and obviously it's good to be fit.  Loads of women exercise during pregnancy so I can't see that it will be a problem at all.

nickinoodle:  1 day to go now.....hope you are doing OK and sending you loads of    and   for a BFP tomorrow x

Jade:  Thanks for the bubbles...I think they may in fact be the first bubbles I have been sent.  How are you doing?  What stage are you at now?

Clairey:  I will be thinking of you tomorrow and also today and hoping that your snow babies have snuggled in well.  Are you having a blood test or will you just pee on a stick?  

Loads of    to anyone I have missed too.

AFM: I just want to say thanks EVERYONE for al the     and positive vibes.  I am feeling much more positive today after all of your support and chatting with my friend yesterday morning.  This forum realy is amazing.  I still can't really believe that this will ever work but at least I have enough positivity to keep going for now in the hope that it might.  DH took me for a walk in the woods yesterday afternoon and we scuffed in the leaves in our wellies like kids which was really lovely.  I did end up with one of the worst migraines I have ever had last night, I did think my head was going to explode at one point!!  I vomitted and everything which was hideous.  I am supposed to be at work this morning but am taking back a couple of hours of time that they owe me and am going to work from home this afternoon.  Don't you just love the buserilin........NOT!!

I had better do some work now I guesss.


----------



## Swanage

Hi ladies just a quick post as in the car on the way to clinic now   all four survived the thaw so really happy! Should be having two put back when I get there (I'd have all four if I could) 
Well here goes nothing... Sending big hugs to you all   sorry for no personals I'll pop back later xx


----------



## Hbkmorris

Swanage.. Good Luck hunni.. Can they re-freeze the other two? Least you'll hav ethe best two put back which is fantastic.. Good Luck thinking of you x

Flames.. Hope your doing ok and that today is a better day for you... We are all here to help each other.. gosh i've relied on everyone and anyone on this site throughout my ICSI journeys x

Faith 2011.. What a brilliant juicy thick lining that is.. fabulous girl well done you x

ceesaw.. The early injecting won't harm the cycle for one day. I had a simular problem with my 2nd cycle and all was fine x

Sorry I've run out of time need to get back to work.

Speak laters x


----------



## Cookie987

Hello all

Swanage - Hope today is going well   best of luck hun.

Flames - glad your feeling more positive today hun, hope you doing ok   

Faith 2011 - well done on the lining hun and for getting a transfer date!!!eeek   

ceesaw - when doing my buserelin injection this cycle, my timings vary from 9pmish-10pmish, and each scan Ive had it seems to be doing as it should, so I dont think an hour difference does any harm. Hope this helps hun 

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

AFM - Thankyou for your advice on what to do in 2ww, I think im going to take the first week of work and then go back to work for the second week. Ive got a scan tomorrow to check my lining, and hopefully transfer on tuesday  

xxxxx


----------



## Rojakhan

Hello Ladies,

EmmaWaitsPatiently ,ceesaw, Flame and Faith ,thanks for give me a good advice.


nickinoodle:GOOD LUCK for tomorrow  

Swanage:Best of Luck


----------



## jade3

afternoon all,

Hope everyone is feeling positive today and are all well.

Flames- you are very welcome hun, its such a long road isn't is? were all hear for you, just try and take 1 day at a time.

Swanage - Hope today is going well best of luck hun. Let us know how you get on.

Clairey and nickinoodle- Good luck for tomorrow i'm sending lots of baby dust your way.

Faith- Thats a lovely thick linning. let us know how the ET goes.

ceesaw- I agree one day shouldn't hurt hun.

Sorry i have missed people out i'll pop back later and do some more personals.

AFM- felling positive still but been having like AF pains for 3 day now, i don't test for another week but am not due on till next Tus/Wed and i don't normally get pains this early, oh well only a week to wait now.

Sending lots of positives vibes and baby dust.

xx


----------



## Swanage

hi ladies
hi jade3 stick with it these pains could be a good sign! there are no right or wrong symptoms and cycles are never really the same so fingers crossed your get the best result soon?
louise832 hope your be ready for your transfer on Tuesday fingers crossed your lining is thick and ready for some little frosties....
flames stay positive hun no one ever believes its going to work not after you've been trying for ages or have a disadvantage to someone else, but look at this site it is full of amazing stories of people having there much waited for baby and i bet most of them never thought it would work for them!! 
AFM well ET went well we have two little frosties on board so hopefully there going to stay... one was a blasto grade 3aa and the other was an earlier blasto but still good she said so I'm officially on the crazy 2ww train, although its only 9 days wait as i test on the 11.11.11 so i hope thats a good omen.
lots of love swanage xxx


----------



## EmmaWaitsPatiently

Hi everyone!

Sorry I've not got time for personals. On my way out to meet my friend!

I just wanted to come on to send lots of         to Clairey for tomorrow!

I've got everything crossed for you hun. Let us know how it goes xxxx


----------



## Clairey2608

Aggghhh, can't believe otd is finally almost here! 1 more sleep! Come on Hot and Cold! Please send extra    and    tonight everyone!

jade3 - the meds seem to do funny things with your body so hoping you're not experiencing pre-af pains. Glad you're keeping positive and not being driven crazy by the 2ww! You're halfway there, stay positive and I will be sending you as many     as I can. Good luck hon xx

louise832 - I like your 2ww plan hon, hope the scan goes well tomorrow and you're all on track for Tuesday xx

Swanage - Yah! Great news!    for your snow babies to snuggle in tight    xx

Flames - Blood test tomorrow - will wait and see how it goes! Good to hear you're feeling more positive now and hope the side effects of the buserelin aren't too hideous for you. This journey is hard but we're here for you whenever you need us!   to you. Oh and my favourite thing is kicking leaves in my wellies!! xx

Faith2011 - Great news about your lining and the transfer being booked. You're an inspiration and I really hope this cycle works out for you perfectly! Stay strong xx

ceesaw - hope the early start wasn't too horrid for you. I think within an hour is absolutely fine. Good luck xx

EmmaWaitsPatiently - hope you had a lovely curl up on the sofa last night and are feeling brighter now! My memory is shocking throughout each ivf cycle, its embarassing! Keep going hon, it will be worth it in the end and remember those gorgeous nails of yours! xx

rojakhan - glad your scan went well and I think a little exercise is no problem at all xx

nickinoodle - sending loads of   ,    and babydust to you for a wonderful bfp tomorrow! Good luck xx

  to all my wonderful cycle friends xxxxxxxxx


----------



## bally78

Clairey sending lots of     x


----------



## bally78

Decided to test next Wed bc it will be 2 weeks since et, otd 11/11/11. My af is 5 days late now!!
Hope all pupo ladies are well.
All ladies due for ec,et sending you lots of luck.
X


----------



## Cookie987

*Good Luck*    
   Nickinoodle and Clairey    
   

   
​


----------



## ceesaw

Hi all

Just a quickie to thank you for all your advice about timings - my lovely DH decided to set off later because he knew how worried I was that this could make everything go wrong! He jabbed me at 6.45am & then flew out the door - what a sweetheart. 

Sorry only one personal as got some work to do before bed- Clairey will be thinking of you & frequently logging on to hear the news 

Hoping I've done a hugging smiley above!

Ceesaw


----------



## ceesaw

Oooh Nickinoodle it's your OTD too tomorrow. Sending you positive EVERYTHING & tonnes of baby dust too


----------



## nickinoodle

Oh ladies I'm so scarred to find out what my future holds, this is my third and last cycle and never made it this far b4! It is so scary and I have so many cramps I'm sure af is beating at my door! Until the morning ladies x


----------



## HazelW

I've been lurking and reading up on FET because we're saving up to use our frosties at some point early next year, but just wanted to wish Clarey and Nickinoodle all the best for tomorrow! I'll be checking for good news! xxx


----------



## Flames

Clairey and Nickinoodle:  Just wanted to pop on to wish you the best of luck today, I will be thinking of you and checking in on you at work.  Hoping that your frosties have snuggled in and made themselves at home         Loads of Love xxx


----------



## nickinoodle

Ty to all u lovely ladies who wished me luck, its a bfn tho! So sad! Good luck clarey!


----------



## Rojakhan

Nicknoodle, so sorry about sad news   .  Good luck   Clairey


----------



## ceesaw

Nickinoodle - big hugs for you. So sad you didn't get the news we all prayed you would.


----------



## Hbkmorris

Nickinoodle.. I'm so sorry     Thsi IVF game is so cruel and dam hurtful.. My thoughts are with you x

Clairey.. Good Luck.. Please bring us some sunshine x

xx


----------



## Swanage

nickinoodle im so sorry,   this really is horrible news for you hun, were all here to help and listen.
sorry hun xx


----------



## bally78

So sorry Nickinoodle sending you big hugs xx


----------



## Clairey2608

Evening all
Posting from phone as we're away this weekend.
Just to let you all know that unfortunately it was bfn for us today.
Gutted as you can imagine but planning on having a good weekend away now!
Thanks so much for everyones support, youve all been amazing!
Will catch up with how everyones doing next week.
Positives and babydust to you all xxx


----------



## jade3

So sorry to hear that claire, glad your going to have a nice weekend tho. Sending lots of hugs your way.
Xx


----------



## bally78

So sorry clairey, big hugs x


----------



## ceesaw

Clairey - so sorry  
Hope you have a good weekend away x

Ceesaw x


----------



## Rojakhan

Clairey, so sorry about this sad news   Have a nice weekend


----------



## Faith2011

Nickinoodle & Claiery: so sorry that it wasn't a BFP for you both. Love and big hugs to you both.


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies  

Nickinoodle and Clarey:  I am so sorry to hear your news.   

Ladies, I was hoping to join your thread?  I am due to start my FET on Monday.  This is my 2nd FET.  My fresh cycle was cancelled after ec.  I then had a FET in AUgust and got a BFP, only to then miscarry.    So, I am hoping to go again and get one of my frosties back in.

Wishing you all luck and babydust.

xx


----------



## ceesaw

Welcome Sugarpielaura!


----------



## Cookie987

so so sorry clairey and nickinoodle, such sad news      

AFM - My transfer is def planned for tues, hope my frosties survive

have a good weekend everyone xx


----------



## Faith2011

Yeah Louise. We'll be a few days apart. My transfer is on Thursday.

I'm away with some friends this weekend in Devon. Lovely and relaxing except having to constantly find excuses for not drinking! Would love a glass of champagne : )


----------



## ceesaw

Hi faith2011

I live in Devon. Lovely part of the country. Hope you have a fab weekend. 

Ceesaw


----------



## EmmaWaitsPatiently

Mornin everyone!

Clairey - I was so   to hear about your BFN hun. big  . I hope your weekend away with DH will help you xxx

Nickinnoodle - So sorry to hear about your BFN too hun. It's so cruel this tx game. sending you lots of   and  that things work out for you one way or the other xxx

Faith - good news about you nice thick lining   not long to go now until ET. Hope you're having a lovely weekend in devon xxx

Flames - thanks for the advice re water - it has helped with my headaches. I've been feeling quite nauseus the last few days though - did you get that from progynova? How are you feeling now? I feel exactly the same about this cycle sometimes. It's so hard to believe that it will work out after all we've been through. All we can do are the things in our control: stay healthy, look after ourselves, remember our meds. as for the rest, what will be will be  

Swanage - congrats on being PUPO!!! I think the 11.11.11 is definately a good omen   for you xx

HBK Morris - How are you doing? Not long to go til you start now hun. Hope you're all rested and ready xx

Louise - exciting news about your ET next tues.   for your little frosties and   to you xxx

Jade - try not to worry about the aches and pains. It's all normal considering what our bodies are being put through. When's your OTD? sending you lots of  

Bally 78 - like I said to swanage, i think OTD on 11.11.11 is a really good omen...stay away from those pee sticks until then!! you wouldn't want to get a misleading result. I know the 2ww is really hard but it's only 2 more days.   and   for you hun xxx

SugarPieLaura - welcome to the thread. so sorry to hear about your mc hun     . Hope you're feeling good and ready for the FET journey! Do you start down reg on monday? Are you on buserelin? xxxx

AFM - glad it's the weekend and another week closer to PUPO! Got my lining scan on Monday. Been drinking lots of pineapple juice and sat with a hot water bottle on my tummy at night! I've been feeling a bit nauseus since starting progynova and also have a really watery discharge, sorry if TMI! has anyone else experienced this? 

Apart from thos symptoms I'm feeling much better than when I was on buserelin alone. my mood has lifted loads and i can think straight again (apart from some issues with concentration). My DH is in work today so I'm going to do some studying for a management training programme I'm on (snooze!)

I'm feeling sorry for DH because I haven't been up for   at all. it's been four weeks now! I've just not got the energy and definately haven't got the drive! Don't know if it's the drugs or the stress? anyway, we're going out for dinner and fireworks tonight...i might make a special effort when we get home  

Love and   to all xxx


----------



## Hbkmorris

Just a quicky to say I'm so sorry clairey.. Hope you have a beautiful weekend.. Hope it helps mend your pain xx


----------



## bally78

I've just done something I wished I hadn't   I've pos its bfn. My af is a week late but otd isn't till nxt fri. I tested this early with dd. Hope its too early but I've got a gut feeling x


----------



## EmmaWaitsPatiently

Bally - hope you're ok   it doesn't mean anything...every pregnancy is different. try to put it out of your mind and wait until next friday xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Ceesaw: thanks. 

Louise and Faith: good luck for et on Tuesday and Thursday. 

Emmawaitspatiently: Thanks. No,I've just stopped the pill and had bleed. That's my downreg so starting progynova tablets on Monday. Also get a bumper cetrotide injection then too. I'll be on 3 prog tabs a day and then couple of cetrotide injections at the weekend. Once lining ok,start the pessaries. Last time,I had lining scan 10 days after starting and et a week after that. Hopefully it will be roughly the same. If timings the same,otd will be 4weeks on Monday! Good luck for your lining scan on Monday. I had the watery discharge. To start,thought I'd peed myself! Very watery. Apparently all good signs. Hope you have a nice nighttonight. I never really felt much like it either. 

Bally: I'm not sure when ur et was but if otd not until Fri,then youare too early. I had a list that tells,me what should be happening every day. Ecg being released into ur system is late on. That's what hpt picks up on. What did you have transferred and when? Stay strong and positive. 

Xx


----------



## bally78

Sugarpielaura I had a 1 8 cell good quality embie put in 26/10/11. I would love to know what happens when, I've exhausted google! X


----------



## Hbkmorris

Not sure if this is any help to you but here you go:-

*3-DAY TRANSFER:*

1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
7dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
fetal cells
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
9dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
10dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on 
HPT

*5-DAY TRANSFER:*

-1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing
0dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
5dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
fetal cells
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
7dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
8dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on 
HPT __________________
x


----------



## Swanage

Hi ladies hope your all well  
Bally78 I know how tempting it is Hun but try n hang on till as near as possible I'm testing Friday too so maybe we can be good luck for each other x
Sugerpielaura just wanted to say hi as I was on the old site with you, hope your well him and looking forward to this try xx
Big hello toall you ladies hope your having a lovely bonfire night.
Afm I'm starting to go crazy already and it's only day 3 so gonna be a long week   xx


----------



## aunt

Hi i'm new to the website just wanted some support and understanding from people who are going through the same thing.  I have 1 son 4years old and had FET from which i had positive test on 25/10/11. now i've had brownish pink discharge and i'm positive i'm miscarrying i'm due my scan on tuesday but i'm so scared.  my husband and family tell me to relax and take it easy but i just keep going to the loo to check (TMI!) they tell me to be grateful for my healthy son and i feel as though i am selfish for wanting another child.  Husband has already said that if this doesn't work then thats it he couldn't cope with anymore (9 years and 9 ivf treatments is enough as far as he's concerned) sorry for waffling


----------



## bally78

Thankyou hbkmorris thats really useful.
Agree swanage we'll do it together! Gutted i cracked   x


----------



## EmmaWaitsPatiently

Aunt - hope you're ok hun   . Some bleeding, especially if it's brown blood is perfectly normal during pregnancy so it doesn't necessarily mean you're having a mc. Brown blood means it's older blood so could be left over from implantation. usually with a mc there would be other symptoms too, e.g. lower abdo cramps. If you can't wait until Tuesday call your out of hours GP tomorrow. Hope everything's ok xxxx


----------



## Hbkmorris

Aunt.. Hold on tight.. If it's worse go to A&E tomorrow. Gosh can't begin to think what's going on in your heart & head.. Ignore what everyone is saying.. Your allowed to be happy and have another baby so just keep your chin up and be strong. 

Xx


----------



## Flames

Just wanted to say to Clairey and Nickinoodle that I am so sorry for your results. This journey is so very hard and cruel. Thinking of you and hoping you can start to heal. Hugs xxx

Aunt: Try not to panic too much. I am a midwife and I see many women who have a small bleed. If it's not red blood then it is often not anything to worry about. I know it must be very hard but try to remain calm. Hoping all goes well at your scan x

Am on phone in car so no more personals for now but will hopefully chat to others later x


----------



## suziewong

Hi Ladies,

I am going in for NFET tomorrow, fingers crossed! x


----------



## aunt

Thanks guys believe it or not i'm a nurse myself! all my advice and guidance has gone out o fthe window! I'm irrational moody and *****y! i haven't really been out the house in 4 weeks cus i'm too scared and i had bleeding last time so i know it can happen but i just feel that this is my last chance....


----------



## Littlerach

Hi ladies sooo sorry for not posting much this week...have been in a d/r haze of tiredness!!!

Nickynoodle & Clairey- so so sorry ladies     thinking of you lots and sending   xxxxx

Bally- hang in there hon, it really is early days,   and fingers crossed for otd xxxxxx

Emma- glad you're feeling better on progynova tho booo to the nausea   xxx

Aunt- so so scary to have bleeding hon I know....as much as we know it can be normal, all rational thoughts go out of the window hey?!   and hope ties brings fab news xxx

Sugarpielaura- welcome hon...really sorry to read of your m/c   xxx

Sorry for no more personals, posting from my phone! Lots of love and luck to all you frostie ladies xxx

AFM- had d/r scan last thurs which showed a cyst which explained why no af!! Double dose of d/r seems to have done the trick tho cos AF showed up today...hopefully my scan this thurs will show cyst had gone and we can start hrt! Just soooo worn out and grumpy on d/r....poor dh!!

Rach xxx


----------



## ceesaw

Just a quickie as got to get ready to go out for some fireworks with friends. 

Suziewong - goodluck for tomorrow

Bally - hang on in there, only a few more days to go

Littlerach- I know what you mean about the tiredness. I had an afternoon nap for hour & half this afternoon. So not like me. 

Flames - really feel for you being on this journey & being a midwife  

Hi to everyone I've missed. Will be back tomorrow evening on the lap top so I can post properly. 

Right must go & wrap up warm

Ceesaw


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Bally:  Hope that you are well.  Hbkmorris has posted the info.  Hope this helps.  Judging by that, you wouldn't be releasing the hcg yet, or at least enough of it to be detected on a test.  Stay strong.  Our OTD day is for a reason.  They think that a positive will show by then.  Sending you lots of  

Swange:    Great to hear that you are PUPO and    for you on Friday.

Aunt:    I hope that things have calmed down.  I certainly know that all of my friends had some blood and brown discharge and they all have healthy babies.  Hope that you are the same and the scan reveal great news on Tuesday.

Suziwong:  All the best for tomorrow.  

Littlerach:  Thanks.  Glad to hear that AF arrived and hopefully you will get started very soon.

AFM, well AF arrived on Fri and is almost away now!  It is from the pill, so guess it will be lighter.  However, at my clinic, I don't get basleine scan for FET.  How do they know that my lining is nice and thin?  Do they just assume because I bleed then it is?  Anyone else have this?  I have my appointment tom morning to get started on the HRT and get my cetrotide injection.

xx


----------



## Cookie987

Just a quick   

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend xxxx


----------



## EmmaWaitsPatiently

Hi everyone,

Hope you're all having a lovely weekend?

Ceesaw - hope you had fun at the fireworks?

Littlearch - d/r sucks doesn't it? How long til you start on HRT?

Aunt - know what you mean about becoming irrational and not listening to your own advice. Hope you're ok hun xx

Suziewong -   for tomorrow xx

Bally 78 - how are you holding up hun? xx

AFM - had a lovely weekend with my DH. Now I'm feeling more myself we actually managed to do normal stuff and enjoy life without constant focus on tx.  I feel lovely and relaxed now and ready for the next step. Looking forward to lining scan tomorrow. send me some   for a nice thick lining!

Love and   to all xxx


----------



## Rojakhan

Hello Ladies, Hope everyone is doing fine. I have migraine for last 5 days after pragynova.    Swange, Best of luck  . Aunt , Everything will be fine    . Suziwong, Good luck    ( i am using my phone so o personal please)


----------



## bally78

Thanks Sugarpielaura, good luck with those injections x
Emmawaitspatiently felt a bit more positive this morn but feel af tummy pains! Sending you lots of thick vibed for your lining.
Hope all you other ladies ate doing ok xx


----------



## Littlerach

Just popping on to say good luck to suziwong for today xxx

Bally- glad you're feeling more positive today hon, fingers and toes crossed...and af type pains could well be your embie settling in and everything stretching xxx

Emma- will hopefully start hrt on thurs if all looks ok on scan and cyst is gone xxx

Ceesaw- ooooh an afternoon nap...wish I could have one of those every day!! Xx

Sugarpielaura- think some clinics don't see the need for baseline scan if you've had a bleed...and being on the pill would explain a lighter bleed...guess with the pill they think they already have control of your hormones? Xxx

Why does Monday come around soooo quickly??!!


----------



## Swanage

Hi everyone how are we all today? I'm back at work tomorrow for first time since ET, could be a good thing as it will take my mind off things but I'll have to have an excuse as to why I can't lift anything (my work is mainly lifting) 
Bally78 Iv been having some light af pains that come and go, been worrying me too but hopefully it's all good style pains Hun   x

AFM I had some small sharp pains in the first day or two after transfer now just light af pains every so often trying to stay positive as unlike last time when I knew it hadn't worked (woman's intuition) this time I felt like it had, now I'm scared I'll be devastated   I can't belive how us woman can have so many emotions running around our bodies at once (how comes we don't explode)    
Xx


----------



## EmmaWaitsPatiently

Eeeek! Lining scan this afternoon. Had a bit of a wobble last night...it all seems so close and so real now and I just don't know if i'm prepared for failure or (worse) another mc  

I've been desparately searching FF, reading everyone's signatures, looking for someone who's had a mc and then BFP from the same ICSI cycle. I can't find one person. Feeling very worried


----------



## Hbkmorris

Morning Girls

Hopw you've all had a good weekend.. As Littlerach has said why do Monday come round so quick!

Swanage.. Hope your first day back to work tomorrow goes ok, I'd tell work that you've hurt your back and the doctor has asked that you to not pick or carry anything heavy. May your little embies be nice and snug x

Littlerach.. Hope your ok and don't have to much of the Monday blues..    One things for sure I could of slept all day today.. so very tired x

bally78.. How are you? Is the positive mind with you today? x

Rojakhan.. How's your head? I'm dreading the headaches starting as they knock me off my feet too.. God bless you.. Hope the drugs calm everything down soon x
EmmaWaitsPatiently.. How was your lining scan? so pleased you had a fab weekend away & great that your so relaxed    to you x

louise832.. Hello.. How are you? x

sugarpielaura.. Have you got your HRT pills?!?! Woohoo next stage now therefore not long. I posted onto my other thread.. As there are so many different FET medicated protocols I would guess that due to you being on the pill they now that your lining will be nice and thin even more so as you've just had a bleed.. Let us know how you get on x

ceesaw.. How are you doing? hope you had a fab night with your friends & fireworks x

aunt.. How are you? Have the mood swings calmed down?!? Ha ha ha get you being a nurse and not following your own advice.. Bless you x

suziewong.. Good Luck for today.. May this be the one and your dreams come true x

Flames.. Hello.. Hope your well and had a nice weekend.. Roll on next weeks now as i'm so tired already.. Today been a long day so far.

AFM.. Well it's self harm day 1 tomorrow, starting on 0.5ml Buserelin I REALLY hope the side affects of this nasty drug keep at bay. Last year with my first ICSI cycle with long protocol I was soooooo pooorly I couldn't get out of bed for a week.. The worst feeling i've ever had and as soon as I started Menopur the dark cloud lifted and I felt so better but I didn't stim enough and the cycle was cancelled so I'm really dreading this situation happening again.... Fingers & Toes crossed it doesn't. 

Well I shall update when I've something to share.

Take Care, Good Luck to those whom having a special Monday xx


----------



## Rojakhan

LADIES,
hope everyone is having a great day.


hbkmorris, dear i have still migriane,hope after all of these problem,i'll get good news   


EmmaWaitsPatiently, How was your lining scan?   

swanage, have a nice day.


suziewong, Good Luck for today.


----------



## jade3

Good afternoon ladies, 
Hope your all well
Just wanted to say I have been naughty, I have done to test today and got a BFP the lines were faint but def there, will do 1 tomorrow. My OTD is thursday so ill wait for my hgc results before I believe it too much.
Xx


----------



## aunt

I'm so glad I joined this thread everyone is so supportive! Thank you all. To show you an example of how irrational i've become, i saw a single magpie so i saluted it then cried till I saw another one......1 for sorrow, 2 for joy etc! Oh well scan tomorrow will reveal all


----------



## suziewong

Hi Ladies,

Thanks for all the good luck messages.

Both embryo's thawed ok today. 

Both were 4 cells when frozen, one thawed at 3 cells and the other 4 cell. however when it came to transfer the 4 cell had lost a cell.

So have 2, 3 celled embryo's put back, fingers crossed!!


----------



## Cookie987

Hello ladies

my ET is 2moro...im nervous eeek!!!! xx


----------



## bally78

Evening ladies hope everyones well. Not much to report af still not arrived 4 sleeps till otd.
Sorry no personals but sending littlerach, swanage and hbkmorris a big hug.
Bed early for me, shattered xx


----------



## Swanage

Jade3 congrats you naughty girl   hope those lines get bigger each day xxx
Hi hbk hi Bally hi Louise hi suziewong hi aunt hi rojakhan hi Emma and hi sugarpie and hi to any one I forgot big hugs to you all xxxxx


----------



## STACEYJAYNE

Hi Ladies , 

am i ok to join ? I'm on my 3 FET well 2nd really as FET number 2 got canceled due to lining falling away on day 16 !!

will be nice to get some hope back

lots of love

Stacey xx xx


----------



## Fire Opal

Hello all

been going though all the posts trying to get as much info as poss. 

I ov today so i rang the clinic. they rang me back and said I couldn't do et as it fell on a weekend, I felt devastated and cried loads. You may think i'm mad but I need to draw a line under this and I begged them to do the et on monday. It will be day 7 after my surge but I can't do this for another month. They agreed, so i'm booked in for 2pm on the 14th (pop was frozen on the 15th Nov 2 years ago) 

I am totally ready for it not to work that i just want to try and then get on with my life with Lottie. Its always in the back of my mind that a part of me in frozen and I wonder if its a girl or a boy.

I would never do IVF again as i was on 5amp and was really ill and only got 4 eggs. So just need to let my little frostie do its thing and if its meant to be it will be.

Fo


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies 

Oh my, you are a chatty lot!  

*Emmawaitspatiently:* How did your lining scan go? Try to stay positive. This could be it. The perfect et and your wee bubba coming to you. 

*Little Rach*: Yeah, I think that you are right. The pill in theory shuts my hormones down and then they can start building it back up again. 

*Swange:* Giood luck being back at work. I actually thinks that it helps to take my mind off things a bit. Def no lifting! Make up a sore back or something like that. I totally agree with you - how do we not explode!! 

*Hbkmorris: * Yep, all started again! Scary and exciting all at the same time! I hope that tom goes well for you and that all goes to plan. 

*Rojakhan:* Sorry to hear that you still have the migraine. Hope that it clears soon. 

*Jade3: *  You are naughty but congrats and hope that it continues to get stronger and stronger. 

*Aunt:* I do that. I spend my life saluting magpies and then looking for another if there is only one!! 

*Suziwong: * Woo hoo!! Congrats on being PUPO!!  Fantastic news. When is your otd?
*
Louise 832:* All the best for tomorrow. PUPO here you come! 

*Bally78: *  Glad to hear it. Only 4 days to go. Not long now.  

*Staceyjane: * Welcome. Hope that all goies well for this FET. 
*
Fire Opal:* Glad to hear that you are getting et on Monday. I don't think that you are crazy at all. It is such a stressful and emotional thing again. Hopefully the dates are all good omens.  

*Afm, *well I had my appointment and FET is all go. I had my bumper injection of cetrotide this morning and have another one to take on Sat, Sun and Mon. Also started the dreaded HRT tabs today. 3 a day. Back on the 17th for a lining scan so hopefully things will get nice and plump!

xx


----------



## Flames

Good morning, I am quite bright and early today.  I just seem to be so busy with work and then fitting fun stuff in around it that I never get time to write to you lovely ladies so here goes my breakfast chat!!

Emmawaitspatiently - How was your scan?  Mine is this morning at 8.35 (very early), I was fine about it yesterday but a bit nervous now.  Hoping yours went well and you can move on to the next stage of your journey.

LittleRach - I feel so sorry for you to have d/r for all those extra days, it is just the most horrible bit of the treatment, I am pleased AF has finally arrived so hopefully all will be well on Thurs and you can move on and feel better.

Swanage - I hope work goes OK today.  I will be thinking of you, I hope you manage to avoid the lifting.  I would liek to be able to work in my 2ww but because I am a midwife it is just too emotionally upsetting so this time I am taking unpaid leave.  At least that means I will have more time to chat to you lovely ladies!!

HBK Morris- I hope your first injection went well, you must be pleased to be started on your journey again

Rojakhan - How awful to still have a migraine.  I have had one really awful one and after that a general headache for a week.  Have you tried drinking loads of water?  It helps me for definate.  I hope you start to feel better soon.

jade3: WoooooHoooooooo!!  I am soooooo pleased for you, I hope those lines get stronger and stronger over the next few days and your embies snuggle in even more.

Louise - Are you PUPO yet?  I hope so.  Good Luck!!  I hope your frosties get all warm and comfy and settle in.

Bally - I got AF on day 9 of my 2ww in my last cycle and so even if we get a BFN this time I really want to at least get to OTD without bleeding which i wil see as some sort of progress.  i am pleased you have got this far and I really hope for a BFP for you.........x

StaceyJane - Welcome!!  Good luck for your FET, I look forward to chatting to you.

FireOpal - I am sorry you had a bit of a setback but am pleased the clinic have agreed to do your et, it is such an emotional journey and we can only stay on the rollercoaster for so long.  Good luck for the 14th.

Suziwong:  Congrats on being PUPO!!!!  Hope your embies are getting all snuggly, when is OTD?

AFM - My baseline scan is today at 8.35.  I need to get dressed now really...am a bit nervous but hopefully all will be OK.  I will let you know.  Hopefully I can start progynova today and the headaches will go.....x


----------



## Faith2011

Hi ladies I've been reading every day but been running around so much I've had no time to post! Time for a really really quick post now whilst on the train to work.

Flames- good luck with your scan today.

Jade-BFP...woo hoo let's hope we can all follow in your footsteps.

Louise- good luck today.

Someone was worried about not having a baseline scan after d/r. My clinic doesn't do them either. We start progynova on day 1 of d/r bleed with no scan. I had a scan on day 10 and lining was fine.  My doctor says a scan is not nec. as the progynova assists with d/r and d/r does not need to be as precise on FET as a fresh cycle. Who knows  

AFM: feeling excited and nervous about transfer on Thursday. Also getting quite windy and bloated from my three a day cyclogest.  I was away at the weekend and had a relaxing fireworks weekend with friends in Devon.  Maybe too relaxed as I've put on a couple of pounds...not good but trying not to stress.

I'm sending positive vibes to my babies to thaw well.....I think i need you ladies to blow me more bubbles please


----------



## Hbkmorris

Morning Ladies

Congrats Jade..    Lets hope we all follow suit x

Faith 2011.. Windy Miller you.. I to will be on 3 a day!! Oh the joys.. Good Luck for Thursday. How many frosties have you got and thawing? x

Flames.. How did your scan go? x

sugarpielaura.. Yeah your on the roller coaster too.. isn't it strange that there are so many protocols with FET.. I shall be asking a question later in my thread for someone to clarify.. Good Luck to you x

Fire Opal.. Poor your, I know how it feels when things are delayed.. I've been in those shoes. All I can say is things happen for reasons whether we like them all not (I keep tring to tell myself that anyhow) I was on 6 amps of Menopur and was fine.. It's that dam busereling that I've just started today that cranks me! x

STACEYJAYNE.. When are you starting? Lets hope this is your turn just like it's all ours x

Swanage.. Hello, how are you? x

louise832.. Good Luck for ET.. Keep us updated on your news of the day.. May your frosties snuggle in for the next 9 months!! x

suziewong.. Wooohooo congrats on your beautiful embies.. Nice to hear there back with their mom now and may you too get the delighted BFP... We need this to be the positive thread x

aunt.. Ha ha ha I do the same all the time, If I see one I have to touch something green quick and when I see 3 or 4 I burst into tears as i'm sure it's 3 for a girl & 4 for a boy! God Bless you x

Sorry if I've missed anyone out.. Blimey I should be working 

Right quick question to you all. From what I can understand my FET is start on Buserelin 0.5ml daily _*(if anyone uses the injector pen do I put it to*_ _*8 or 10 on the inject depth!! Canni remember.. I did 8 today!)*_ then baseline scan on 24th Nov if all is well start 6x HRT pills then another scan on 2nd Dec and if all is good ET 8th December.. So from what you guys are all doing does this sound like a long type of protocol for FET as I'm sure your all doing things much quicker then me and all very different!!!..

AFM.. I started my Buserelin thsi morning, quite exciting just hope that the cold I have got stays at bay as I do not fancy sneezing, coughing and feeling like pants whislt on this dam drug!!  bloomin hate the stuff.. I'd reather feel sick with the HRT pills than bloomin headaches. 
Anyway onwards and upwards.. Lets HOPE & PRAY that this FET works for all of us xxx


----------



## nicky noo 77

Hi LadiesI just wondered if I could join your thread, This is my first FET, so any advice will be appreciated.


After a BFN in September, I feel really nervous about the whole thing. I am currently on day 12 of my cycle and going to clinic every other day until ovulation has passed. 


Wishing you all lots of luck    


Nicky
xx


----------



## Cookie987

Hello ladies

Im PUPO!!!! I feel that it could have gone better tho, i had 3 frosties and only 1 has survived, and even that 1 has lost 3 cells.....what are my chances?? x


----------



## koolkap

can i join in ladies. I am having my 2nd scan tomm for my 1st FET at Homerton hospital,London . hopefully tomm they will tell me ET date. 
all the best for ur cycle!


----------



## nicky noo 77

Louise- I just wanted to say congratulations on being PUPO, relax and take care of yourself    


x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hiya

Flames:  I hope that your baseline scan went well?

Faith:  All the best for Thursday.  

Hbmorris:  I know.  There seem to be loads of different protocols.  The length of yours seems similar to mine, it is just that I used the pill to d/r.  I started my 3 HRT tablets yesterday and get scanned on 17th and then et will be roughly 24th.  So just over the length of time that you are having.

Nicky Noo and koolkap:  Welcome and I hope that this is the one for you.  

Louise:  Congrats on being PUPO!  Woo hoo!!   

Afm, I am only on day 2 of the prigynova but felt very dizzy this morning.  Anyone else get this?  I didn't have it the last time but it is the only thing that I can think is making me feel it.

xx


----------



## Hbkmorris

Afternoon all..

louise832    on being PUPO. Don't you worry about the loss of cells as it's still the strongest one and it will develop more cells whilst tucked back where it belongs inside mummy. 

I have read so many threads & posts of women who have had a low celled embie transferred which resulted in BFP and then those with perfect blasts (like me) had a BFN so I really wouldn't worry. Just put your feet up, relax and enjoy the next part of your roller coaster ride.. Good Luck muffin x

nicky noo 77.. Hi Nicky are you doing natural or medicated FET? When do you think you'll start? Oh I've just your thread back I guess it's natural as your OV checking!! If I or we can help in anyway just ask.. I only started today myself first one too!! Eeekkks xx

sugarpielaura.. Ha ha you could be having your ET when I go for my baseline scan. There are so many I'm loosing count and mine doesn't seem that long just the different drugs.. I just hope that the 6 HRT a day actually work as i'm classed a poor responder! 

xx


----------



## nicky noo 77

Hi hbkmorris, yes im doing a natural cycle at mo then just before transfer will be on clexane and crinone. Good luck to you too, hope this is your time    


x


----------



## dreamer100

Hi Ladies 

sugarpielaura - I too are taking the same and have been waking up feel dizzy and light headed it like the room is about to spin it must be the drugs, glad its not just me thought I was going mad.
I am 5dp 5dt with 2 blast and wish I could fall asleep and wake up on test day LOL !!!
Sending you all lots of        &


----------



## aunt

Hi guys went to clinic (midland fertility services) for my scan.  One bubba hanging in there! saw bubba on monitor and heard heartbeat.  i'm so happy i'm pregnant! i'm so sad at thinking what happened to my other baby and i'm so scared that something will go wrong.  I have my fingers crossed for you all think positive be calm and TAKE IT EASY! people say carry on as normal but we all forgot pregnancy might be normal but how certain people get there is extraordinary and so we SHOULD take precautions, take it easy be waited on hand and foot (i know easier said than done).


----------



## Hbkmorris

Aunt.. Thanks wonderful news, What a fantastic xmas prezzie for you and may the next 9 months be friutfull and enjoyable x

Dreamer100.. wohoo get you with two fantastic blasts onboard.. ah i've heard dizziness and light headedness is a good sign.. Fingers crossed OTD comes very soon.. when is your test date? x

nicky noo 77.. Natural cycle must be so much easier than medicated.. no nasty drugs. Is the clexane and crinone immunes drugs? x


----------



## SHARBARA

just a quicky to say im still about but have had a visitor for a couple weeks will be back thurs with more chat


----------



## Flames

Morning all,

Thanks for asking about my scan.  It went well, the nurse said my lining was indistinct which apparently means that I have d/r so much that it's hard to see.  I think she put 5mm as the measurement.  I started my progynova yesterday, 2mg per day to start with in increasing doses up to 6mg.

hbkMorris - Your cycle sounds pretty much the same as mine, I use the injector pen and I have it set to 8 which is what the instructions form my clinic said.  It is strange how everyone has something slightly different going on.

Aunt - I am sooooo pleased for you.  What wonderful news, you must be thrilled.  I hope that everything continues smoothly from now on   

Sugarpielaura - I was dizzy yesterday but that was before I started the progynova!  Also I was late for my appointment and was trying to dry my hair upside down!!!!!! I think it's just that playing around with hormones makes us dizzy/hot etc. 

Dreamer and nicky noo : Welcome!  Great to have you on board  the rollercoaster.

Well, I have things I need to do so I had better get motivated!  Until later,

Nikki x


----------



## Briony :-)

hi ladies i just wanted to bookmark as had my follow up after 1st cycle ICSI failed, so now next step is for a FET cycle medicated.  Hoping to start in new yr after had repeat bloodwork done then chat and plan!!  Hope u dont mind me joining in as so nervous bout it already, as consultant said in fresh cycle we excedeeded everything apart from obviously not getting our BFP we wanted.  Any tips/advice? xx


----------



## Swanage

Hi ladies   
Bally78 how r u Hun? How r your pains, have they died down a bit yet? I'm getting nervous now, I really do hate testing as it's either gonna be a great new start or the end of road this round! Have you been tempted to test again yet? I'm testing Thursday night as were working Friday and Saturday!   for brilliant results for us Hun xx
Welcome briony it's a great place for help and support over here xx
Hi flames congrats on your scan let's hope it goes the other way and gets nice n plump really quickly xx
Hi aunt congrats on your lovely little baby xx
Big hugs to all you lovely ladies   lots of   to us all xx


----------



## EmmaWaitsPatiently

Hi everyone! 

I've not been on for a couple of days and we've got loads more ladies! Welcome to Briony, Dreamer, nicky noo and koolkap  

Flames - glad your scan went well, sounds like you d/r perfectly so that's another   !!

Briony - my only advice would be make sure your schedule's not too busy around your cycle. I've found the meds really exhausting and the whole cycle quite tiring!

Aunt -   on your BFP!!! so pleased for you, but so sad that one of your embies didn't make it. Don't feel bad if you need to mourn that little one. even though it's great news, there was still a loss   . Having said that, I hope the next nine months are happy and healthy for you!! 

Sugarpielaura - I got a kind of sea sickness when I first started on progynova but it was ok after a week or so. hang on in there  

Koolkap - how did your scan go? have you got your et date?

Louise -   on being PUPO!! It only takes one hun and embryo grading is a very in exact science. It's bound to do better now it's back where it belongs xx

NickyNoo - hold on in there. this thread is great support so will hopefully help with your nerves and PMA. sending you lots of  

HBKMorris - my cycle will have been 8 weeks long starting from my first buserelin injection. I'm pretty sure my fresh cycle wasn't this long! How's the injections going? hope you're managing to keep those headaches at bay  

Faith - I've blown you some bubbles.   for thursday. let us know how it goes.

AFM - I had my lining scan on Monday and it was 9mm 11 days before ET which sounds like a good omen to me. So ET is planned for either Friday 18th or Saturday 19th. So so nervous still but trying to stay calm. Me and DH have booked this week off to get nice and relaxed and spend some time together. 

 I'm concerned that I won't be getting enough rest following ET - I'm having a small dinner party on sat 19th (only four very close friends) and then I'll be back in work on Monday 21st. I was taking the route of I don't want to be sat around worrying but now listening to what you are all saying (especially aunt), it might be best to take some more time off and cancel the dinner? Or am I just being paranoid? I want to carry on with my life and not allow tx to have this hold on me but on the other hand I don't want to jeapordise anything. what do you think?


----------



## naa-d

Hi Ladies,
i've been a lurker but has drawn so much strength and support from everyone. 
I just wanted to share my story just to encourage you all to be strong and keep going. 
I got a BFP   about 10mins ago. Today is 10 days after my 5 day hatching blastocyst transfer. I've been very naughty and tested early. My OTD is Saturday but my DH was so anxious to know so twisted my arm. I must admit I did not need much twisting.

Anyway, this is my story.
After 3 years of TTC naturally, we were referred to the fertility clinic at our local hospital. I had fibroids and the consultant advised that I had a myomectomy to remove them in case they were affecting my fertility. They were not in the uterine cavity so they they should in theory have made no difference but I had the operation anyway. DH had poor morphology and motility. Tried naturally for about year and a half still nothing. So referred to Nurture (I love them)
Started on ICSI long protocol in May 2011. I over responded to the stimming drugs and had 34 eggs collected and developed OHSS so everything was put on hold. Luckily we froze 15 embies.
Started medicated FET in Sept. My lining went to 18mm after starting progynova and I had the transfer on 31/10.  After ET, just took one day of work and carried on as normal, just kept on praying. I've had very fews symptoms so far, bit of very light cramping in the first few days after transfer and mild nausea last few days. Apart from that no spotting, sore boobs or anything. I had been reading all about 2ww symptoms and was beginning to think it wasn't our time.  I know its very early days so I'm praying that our little baby sticks. 

I just want to say to everyone, please please be strong and don't give up. Sorry for long post, i'm just bursting with so many emotions


----------



## nicky noo 77

Thank you ladies for your very warm welcome, I'm in everyday at clinic now and being monitored till ovulation has passed, so feeling slightly stressed but trying to keep calm and sane.


Hbkmorris- yes the clexane is to thin my blood as I could be prone to clotting and also will have to take aspirin and the crinone for progesterone support.


Hi to everyone on the thread    xx


----------



## bally78

Thank you Naa d that is useful information for those of us who are stressing over symptoms/ lack of them.
Swanage- pretty ok, af pains have gone and had to sit down whilst teaching yesterday as a wave of nausea flew by!! Nearly tested today but im goiing to wait till Fri. Good luck tomorrow night lets pray we get the same result a BFP!
xx


----------



## nicky noo 77

EmmaWaitsPatiently- I would personally rest and take it easy over the weekend especially if you back to work Monday. The cooking, organinsing and rushing around could be stressful.

x


----------



## koolkap

I had my 2nd scan today , my lining was 7, i am on day 17.. 
doc has booked me for 3rd scan on Mon. I am just worried that my lining is thin. 
I am taking primrose and going for acupuncture. hope it will help.
naa-d : congrats on ur    
EmmaWaitsPatiently : all the best for ur ET . I think they will me ET date on monday! i am worried that my lining is just 7


----------



## Rojakhan

Hello Ladies,  i had my 2nd scan today . Doctor booked my scan again on monday.hope everything will be fine   .  Naa-d ,     . Koolkap don't worry


----------



## EmmaWaitsPatiently

KoolKap - my clinic said a lining of 8 is fine so you're not far off. I've been drinking pineapple juice, eating brazil nuts, exercising and getting lots of protein in my diet, all of which are rumoured to improve your lining  

Rojakhan - do you have your ET date yet?

NickyNoo - thanks for the advice. I'm still not sure what to do...what does everyone else think?

Bally - hopefully the sickness is a good sign   for your BFP on Friday xxx

Swanage - eeek you're testing tomorrow?!   for your BFP hun xxx

AFM - counting down the minutes til I'm PUPO...need some better distractions!

Love to all xxx


----------



## Rojakhan

EmmaWaitsPatiently, no i didn't get ET date.i hope on monday doctor will give me date.        Swanage, good luck  .    Bally ,Best of luck .      Ladies give me some bubbles


----------



## Hbkmorris

Evening.. Sorry on phone so it's a short one. 

Just wanted to wish the ET ladies all the best.. I'll pray the womb linings are all nice and fluffy. 

OTD ladies.. Good luck I'll be keeping everything crossed and can't wait to hear all the BFP's 

For everyone's who's cycling.. Hope your all ok, may the jabbers & pill poppers all be well... Let's pray these weeks fly by for out ET dates.

Afm well I'm on day two of injections.. Nothing to really share other than I've been really bloated for weeks and I've had to purchase some fibregel and windeze.. This is only the start!! I feel AF is on route which is good. 

Xx


----------



## Swanage

Morning ladies sorry for early post but I'm at work so I just wanted to come on and say hi and a big special good luck to Bally for tomoz I have my fingers and toes crossed for you Hun, let's do it let's get BFP   (I'm so scared of doing it tonight) I'm freaking out if I'm honest! But I gotta just do it and stop thinking what if? 
Big hi to everyone hope you have a good day, I'll pop back later xxx


----------



## bally78

Thanks swanage been thinking about you all night! Got to school this morning and had a little cry I too am absolutely petrified about tomorrow. Good luck tonight you will remain in my thoughts


----------



## Swanage

Hi Hun what are we like huh! But it is so emotional it makes us nervous then sad then happy then just plain confused! I can't concentrate at work today plus when I leave Iv gotta get dp his birthday present sorted   well I'll update either way tonight and I'll be thinking of you in the morning and praying we both get brilliant news       xx


----------



## EmmaWaitsPatiently

Swanage - Good luck for tonight!!
Bally - Good luck for tomorrow!!

 for both of yoou xxx


----------



## nicky noo 77

Good Luck Swanage and Bally      for you both xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Dreamer:  I hope that youa re feeling ok.  Best of luck.  

Aunt:  So glad to hear that.  Fingers crossed that all is well.   

Flames:  Glad that your scan went well.  

Briony:  Hi.  Everyone is so friendly and helpful here.

Swange:  God luck for testing.  I will be thinking about you.   

Emmawaitspatiently:  9mm - woo hoo!  Sounds lovely and spongy to me.    I was told to act as normal.  Could you have your friends round but order takeaway and have a relaxing evening?  I went back to work on the MOnday as well.

Naa-d:  Congrats.  Fantastic news.  

Koolkap:  7mm lining sounds great.  My clinic say that anything over 5.5 great and you are not at et yet.  

Rojahkan:  Hope that all is well at your next scan.  

hbkmorris:  Hope that the bloatedness eases a bit. 

Louise:  Try to stay positive.  Everything crossed for you.    

Bally:  All the best for tomorrow.   

Afm, the HRT tabs are starting to affect my bladder now but I am trying to stay calm and take each day one at a time.  A whole week until my next scan though!  I have bought the Zita West CD.  Is it any good?  I take 5mg of folic acid due to my other health issues.  I don't take a multi-vit though.  Should I?  Can I overdose on folic acid as they all contain that?

xx


----------



## mollyweasley

Hello:
I'm doing our second donor embryo FET. I had have a heavy period after an hysteroscopy, and my uterine lining scan has been delayed until this evening. I promise to update myself with the thread reading the other ladies issues when I know my result, now I'm very nervous.
Hugs .


----------



## Hbkmorris

Swanage.. Good Luck for tonight..    for you x

Bally.. Good Luck for tomorrow.. How's comes your waiting till tomorrow.. I'd be tempted to do it tonight also x

sugarpielaura.. Yep it's gone down a little.. Mind you I did spend most of the night pumping!! much to my DP's disgrace!! ha ha ha    What are the HRT pills doing to your bladder? I too have the Zita West CD.. it's ok, it does help you to relax.. I've just downloaded it onto my phone so if ever I get stressed and can listen to it. I have already started my daily 25 mins of Zita!! infact lastnight it made me fall asleep. I take pregnacare conception as my clinic told me it had all the vital vits I needed, I don't think you can OD on Folic I think your body just absorbs what it wants and then gets rid of the rest through your urine. (I could be wrong but I'm sure that's what someone told me)

mollyweasley.. I had a hysto in October and didn't really bleed much with my next AF so now I'm worried that wasn't right and I should of done    
Is your uterine lining scan the normal lining scan to see how thick it is? I'm sure your going to be just fine   .

AFM.. Nothing really to report. As I've already said I've pumped for england and still feel no better.. If it is my AF onroute it best be within the next few days because I feel like I'm going to burst and I'm only 3 days into DR.

x


----------



## bally78

Hbkmorris- trying to put it off for as long as possible! Spent most of the day crying! Im absolutely dreading it because if its BFN thats the end of our journey. We have already been blessed with a dd but due to failed treatments before her we cannot afford anymore.

Good luck to other s testing tomorrow xx


----------



## Sharon.Liverpool

Hello

I am new to this thread - i hope someone can help me and give me some advice please. 

I have just had ISCI and got my BFP- unfortunately i lost our miracle at 6 weeks. We have 1 Day 5 blast Embryo waiting for us to start again. I don't feel strong enough yet but i am so confussed with all the natural FET and Medicated FET. 

I am fertile - my DH had a vasectomy and we have his sperm in the Liverpool Womens. 

How long do i need to wait and what happens in both Medicated and non medicated FET cycles.

Thank you xxxxx


----------



## Hbkmorris

bally78.. I totally understand.. I'd be the same. I really do have everything crossed for you as this IS the lucky thread and you WILL get yout BFP. Yes you are blessed & very lucky but you are allowed to want another bundle of joy. The money is a concern as we have spent just over £11k and to date I've still not had a BFP but I'm always very hopeful.       Muffin x

Sharon.Liverpool.. Firstly God Bless you. It's so unfair that your joy was taken from you at just 6weeks.. I'm so sorry. Your more than welcome to ask anything and everything on this thread.

My feelings are that you will know when you are strong enough to try again. You have 1 beautiful day 5 frozen blast waiting so don't rush just when your emotionally & mentally strong enough make the call and see your consultant he will go into more detail of the cycles open to you. 

I am having medicated FET as I has a very short irregular AF cycle can be 21-25 days so with the medication that can control my body more. I started Buserelin on day 19 of my cycle (8th Nov), shall have a baseline scan on 24th Nov then lining scan on 2nd Dec and if all good ET (if they thaw!) 8th Dec so a month or so bare in mind there are alot of different drug protocol's with different timmings.

If you have a very regular AF cycle then your cons will prob say natural cycle where it just tracks your ovulation either way they will fill you in perfectly.

Take Care and if you want to join our train on this rollercoaster ride.. Jump onboard x


----------



## lgs30

hi ladies can i join


----------



## Swanage

Hi ladies I'm freaking out now I'm at work and just had a little bleed (only small amour and brownish) I can't stop crying I feel like it's over! I feel so frustrated and hurt   what do I do now! My dp still wants to test when I get home but I think it's the end of the road again x


----------



## bally78

Oh no swanage, if its brown thats old blood, everything up there is settling down and rearranging itself so it could be nothing to worry about. Please stay strong and positive, thinking of youxx


----------



## Hbkmorris

lgs30.. Welcome oboard this crazy train xx

Swanage.. Don't worry brown bloods old blood so keep calm hunni, it's not over by any means. I know this sounds a bit strange but I know of two ladies who have had red & brown bleeds on and off before OTD and both of them are now 3 weeks pregs. 

Keep the      and I'm keeping all my bit's crossed for you xx


----------



## Sharon.Liverpool

hbkmorris  - Thank you so much for the warm welcome and positive message. 

I am just after different peoples thoughts, experiences with Medicated and Non-medicated FET. 

The hurt is unbearable but i need to focus on it working with our Snowbaby xx


----------



## lgs30

hi ladies id natural 3day fet last thur iv been havin crampin since an also back pain is it over for me


----------



## Swanage

Hi ladies, just to say we tested earlier so we could move on but it was a BFP   so I am proud to say I'm 4wks pregnant, I have a scan on the 1st of December so I'll feel safer then. Thank you all for being so supportive, Bally I'm   you get the best result ever to so here's big hugs for you   xxx


----------



## bally78

Congrats swanage been waiting for your post so pleased. I've been crying on and off all day! Let's hope I get some sleep! Congratulations again! Xx


----------



## Swanage

Thank you Hun, I'm gonna be thinking of you Hun, this is an emotional time Hun your bound to get upset, I cried for storage two hours until we tested then I cried some more   xxx


----------



## Hbkmorris

Congratulations.. I told you it would be good news.. God bless you.. Congrats xx


----------



## aunt

Congrats swanage! really pleased for you! Your turn next Bally fingers (and everything else) crossed


----------



## EmmaWaitsPatiently

for Swanage!! So happy for you hun! I bet you can't believe it! Make sure you take it easier and make sure your DP spoils you! Wishing you a very happy and healthy nine months!!!  

Bally - I've got everything crossed for you for tomorrow        

Lgs30 - welcome to the thread and don't give up yet. they could all be good signs hun  

Sharon.Liverpool - my frosties are in LWH too   i'm being treated at chester which is a satellite clinic for liverpool but my ET will be at LWH. Unfortunately we have a similar story   that this is our time. Similar to HBKMorris I'm having a medicated FET because my cycle is really irregular (25-30 days) but part of me wonders whether all these drugs interfere with mother nature and i would have been better off with a natural cycle? it's a tough decision, speak to your cons who'll help you decide what's best for you xx

HBK Morris - feeling sorry for you DH with all that wind!!! Hope AF shows up soon xx

Molly - welcome to the thread. How did the lining scan go? Hope you're ok hun xxx

Sugarpielaura - thanks for the advice. I've convinced one of the girls to host instead of me so I just have to show up and eat and gossip...shouldn't be too strenuous! I agree about not putting your life on hold. It just adds to the stress! I'm pretty sure you can't OD on folic acid but check with your cons.

aunt - hope you're well and taking it easy hun xxx

AFM - I start on progesterone tomorrow which feels like another  . Last buserelin on Monday and then ET on Friday!! Whatever the result I feel glad to be near the end of this cycle and just this year in general. It's been tough but no matter what happens I feel really lucky to have such a wonderful DH and a relationship that's just got stronger and stronger. No matter what result we get in a few weeks I wouldn't change a thing  

Love and   to all xxx


----------



## bally78

Thanks aunt and Emmawaitspatiently, hopefully the date will be lucky. Thanks for everyones support and couldn't have coped on this journey without you. 
Going to start blubbing again! Going to try and get to sleep cos will prob be up at 4.00 with stick in hand!
Good luck to all you fabulous ladies at whatever stage you are at xx


----------



## SHARBARA

swanage

im so thrilled for you big big   

bally fingers crossed fou you and sending lots of    

catch up soon ladies
have my lining scan tomorrow so hopefully will have an idea then when ET will be


----------



## HazelW

Massive congratulations Swanage!  Bally, I'll be checking when I'm awake at 5! x


----------



## naa-d

Congratulations Swanage    . Amazing news. Here's to a happy healthy nine months

lgs30- Pls don't panic about the cramping, I had it on and  off after my ET and I got a BFP. I still get slight camps  esp at night.

Sharon - Im so sorry for your early mc. Its great that you are trying again. I had a medicated FET. I found it easier than a full cycle because I was used to injecting (still used ice everyday though!) I know some ladies have natural ones and are successful. I chose a medicated one because even though I have regular periods, I wanted to control everything, so I think its your choice really.

Mollyweasley- hang in there, everything will work out. 

Bally78- all the best for tomorrow. Your BFP will be a hat trick for this thread! 

all the best everyone. God bless x


----------



## Flames

Just a quick post to say many many congratulations to Swanage. I am absolutley thrilled for you!

Bally: I hope you are getting some sleep and loads of positive sticky vibes for tomorrow - can't wait to see your BFP xxxx


----------



## Rojakhan

Swanage,      .  Bally,


----------



## bally78

Bfn   will stop the cyclogest and hopefully my af will arrive. The stupid things have given me false hope.
Well this is the end of our fertility journey, thank you for your support and i hope you all get what your heart desires xx


----------



## Flames

Bally,  I am truly sorry for your result and am sorry that your journey has ended in this way. Sending you lots of hugs and hope for you to heal over time x


----------



## Hbkmorris

Bally I'm so sorry.. So unfair. Give yourself time to heal and chill out this weekend. I hope to meet you again some day when we all win the lottery and keep trying this roller coaster xx


----------



## Swanage

Bally I'm so sorry hun   no words will help right now I know but were all here hun for you   xx


----------



## Littlerach

Swanage- fabulous news hon     xxx

Bally- soooo sorry hon       sending big   xxxx

Sorry for no more personals, just popped on to catch up what's been going on....will be  back later.....

AFM- bloomin cyst still there so am booked in for cyst aspiration this morning  . Lining still there too so gotta wait for bleed and then can start hrt!!

Rach xx


----------



## Rojakhan

Bally,so sorry


----------



## mollyweasley

Thanks for wellcome.
Bally, I'm sorry, I wish you strength to get over the BFN.
Swanage: congratulations ! : ). 
Sharon liverpool: I think natural cycle is better, I seem to remember natural success rate is a little better than the medicated success rate, but I'm not completely sure. But the natural is more unconfortable because the need to scan more frequently. I'm on a medicated cycle, because with this horrible year (see my signature) I can't take more uncertainty, but if I was younger, I would not hesitate in natural cycle.
Littlerach: I hope cyst aspiration will go well, is it under anesthesia?. Good luck so you can resume your cycle quickly.
Hbkmorris: my hysteroscopy was with biospsy, and the doctor removed a synechia, I think it could be the reason for my heavy AF.
AFM: Lining scan revealed I'm ready. My transfer is on tuesday. I was having some hot chocolate cup, like a natural antidepressive, I think I should stop it for the theobromine, now I'm taking my last cup.
Have a nice weekend.


----------



## EmmaWaitsPatiently

bally - so so sorry for your BFN, this is such a sad and hard journey. i hope you are able to take comfort in those around you at this difficult time     please come here to rant and shout if you need to xxx


----------



## aunt

So sorry Bally really hard when you get a bfn cus you have hope until that time! sending u lots of hugs be positive and be strong and i'll pray for you xxx


----------



## SHARBARA

Bally    what more can i say .


----------



## jade3

morning ladies,

Sory not been on for a few days, hope your all well

Bally im so sorry for your sad news sending hugs
swanage congratulations
anut glad your scan went well :0)

I got my hgc levels back and there were 149 which im happy about as there were 93 with my DD. got to go back next thursday for more bloods, then hopefully the followng week a scan :0)

xx


----------



## Faith2011

Hey ladies
So much to catch up on so I apologise in advance if I miss anyone off.

First* Bally* - I am so sorry. I have been reading every day to see how you were getting on. I see from your signature that you have a DD. I hope that you are able to draw on that wonderful success and move forward as a family of three.

*Jade* - your HCG levels are great news. 

*Mollyweasley* - Welcome and great news on the lining.
*Swanage*!!    well done girl! What quality were your blasts? I have just had 2 blasts transferred - one was 75% and the other 80% 

*Littlerach* - sorry to hear that the cycle is not running smoothly. I hope today went well.

*Sahbara* - how was the lining scan?

*Emma* - well done for reaching another milestone.

*Welcome Sharon.Liverpool* - I do not have experience of a natural FET. I think it's best to take the advice of your consultant as we all have different medical histories and problems and it may be that there is a reason why you need the extra control that a mediated cycle provides. Good luck.

*Flames* - Hope you're well.

*Louise* - How is 2ww going fr you?

*AFM* - I am now PUPO. I had my transfer yesterday afternoon. I have two blasts on board. They defrosted quite well and were 75 and 80% back to normal. Apparently that's quite good. Is it? 
Relaxing on the sofa and enjoying being off work. Managing no to panic too much. My OTD is 21 November which is a Monday. I am going to try and convince DP to test on the Sunday so I can deal with the news (in case its bad) without having to go to work.

Lots of love and baby dust to all.


----------



## naa-d

Bally, So sorry it hasn't worked out this time. Even though we try not to get our hopes up, we are never really prepared for the result we all dread. So sorry. Take care dear


----------



## Jessie sue

Hello All

Not been around for a while, just started FET with blastocyst(s)
Had DR and have baseline scan on Monday - does anyone know survival rates for frosties frozen in 2007/8?
xx


----------



## bally78

Thankyou ladies for all your lovely messages xx


----------



## lgs30

hi ladies wonder if any of u cud help am 8dop3dt an was havin cramps up to yseterday all settle now iv backache an alot o wind sorry if its tmi    feed backache wud be great


----------



## SHARBARA

hi all

lining scan ok so ET set for thursday
next problem getting some time off work without telling them what its for

maybe i will say is a medical procedure....... not really a lie is it!


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Mollyweasley:  Good luck for FET.  

Hbkmorris:  Haha!!!    Pump away.  You can pump for me too since I am physically and biologically unable to do that anymore.    They think that my endo has now pread to either inside or outside my bladder and the HRT estrogen tablets aggrevate it and cause me a lot of discomfort during HRT for FET.    I received the CD today.  Not actually trie dit yet though.

Sharon:  It seems to depend on your cycle.  Take their advice.  I am having a medicated FET.  I d/r with the pill for 2 months and have now started 3 HRT tabs a day and once my lining is thick enough then I will start the pessaries and have et.  Last time, after the d'r I was 4 weeks from start to otd.  After my m/c I had to wait 2 months until I could have another FET.

Lgs30:  Welcome.  Don't worry about the cramps.  It is all the medication.  

Swange:  Congrats.  Woo hoo!!!         Roll on 1st December.

Emmawaitspatiently:  Sounds like the perfect plan.  Food and gossip all good.    How's the progesterone going?  Was it your et today?

Faith:  Congrats on being PUPO.  Woo hoo!!!

Jessie Sue:  Thaw survival rates seem to depend on the individual clinics and how they go about freezing the, as well.  My clinic has a 90% survival rate.  Fingers crossed.  

Sharbara:  Good luck for Thurs.  That is what I say!

Bally:  I am soooo sorry.       Please get lots of cuddles from your other half and take time to grieve.

Afm, not feeling as good on the progynova this time around.  Bit sicky and crampy.  Anyone else get the cramps this early on?  I thought that it was more th epessaries which caused this?

xx


----------



## SHARBARA

progynova is evil


----------



## Rojakhan

Hello Ladies, Hope everyone doing well. I have a quick question i am on 4x progynova  and suprecur , i have lower abdominal cramps. On my last clinic visit Dr said tome it is lining pain. Is anyone experienceing this? B/c  of these cramps i am so worrying.


----------



## nicky noo 77

Congratulations Swanage     that's amazing news, relax and take it easy hun.


Bally I am so sorry to hear your sad news, take some time out for you and your dh.    


Hi to everyone hope you all well 


xx


----------



## Hbkmorris

Nicky Noo, how are you? x

Rojakhan.. I can't help with your question as I've not got to that stage yet.. I'm sure it's totally normal but contact your clinic again if your pain continues x

SHARBARA.. Now i'm scared to start HRT... I'm on 6 tablets a day too...    Arrrrgh x

sugarpielaura.. OMG thank god for Windeze & Fibregel.. I feel a totally different women and I actually feel like I've lost half a stone.. arrrghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. Mmmmmmh now I'm not sure what you've got means but it sounds rather painful... Believe me I've pumped for all the ladies if FF over the past few days.. If anyone is suffering with bloating/traped wind or constip!    then buy the two above after a few days the world seems a better place!!    Have you tried the CD yet? I shall return to my bedroom around 9 for the half and hour infill of Zita.. P.s you'll giggle if not sleep through it. P.p.s Rojakhan also has the cramps... I'm not liking this FET milark.. I like the fresh flare protocol.. much easier.. Hope you feel better soon x

lgs30.. How are you feeling now? When is your OTD again? x

bally78.. Hope your ok    having a relaxing weekend x

Jessie sue.. Wooohooo baseline scan around the corner and I'm told that blasts are as good as the day they were frozen so I'm sure they'll be fine and do you proud x

naa-d.. How are you? x

Faith 2011.. Congrats on being PUPO.. How are you feeling? any twinges yet? I'd be testing the Sunday and if all goes to plean with my cycle I too shall test on a weekend.. Unless my AF arrives before hand as it normally does! Good Luck to you lots of       x

AFM.. Well nothing to report really day 5 of Buserelin and all seems ok... Famous last words!!!!!! Roll on the end as I'm now scares of starting the HRT pills after whats been said...     ... Well lots of       to us all and loads of     to those in need and     to those with super bumps xxx


----------



## Faith2011

Evening ladies

*HBK morris* - everything feels like a twing. This process is torture  Glad yu are coping ok on the d/r drugs. They make me really  .

*Rojakhan* - sorry, I can't help with this question but I hope you're feeling better.

*Sharbara & Sugarpielaura* - sorry you're feeling rough on the progynova, that's supposed to be the easier part. 

*Igs 30* - are you on cyclogest? That makes you nice and windy.

Hello *Jessie Sue *and *Nicky noo*

*AFM: *I'm beginning to feel desperate and spending too much time on the internet. Trying to work out if my blasts that were 75 and 80% back to normal was ok. The clinic were really pleased with this then I read of a lady who's were 100 and 90%....oh dear  . I just really really want this to work after such a terrible year. 
Anyway time for some Strictly and X factor.

I hope you are all staying sane.

Love and  to all.


----------



## nicky noo 77

Hi hbkmorris- hope you are well hun, im ok ovulated Friday so going in Tuesday for transfer, I'm so frightened,    all goes well .


Faith- congratulations on being PUPO, take care hun, sending you lots of    


Hope everyone else is well and having a nice weekend.


x


----------



## EmmaWaitsPatiently

Hi Ladies,

Hope you're having a nice weekend?

NickyNoo - good luck for transfer on tuesday. how many are you having put back?

Faith - congratulations on being PUPO   for you hun xxx

HBK Morris - glad you're not suffering too much on the buserelin. fingers crossed it stays that way for you xx

Rojakhan - I'm also having lower abdo cramps. hopefully it's nothing to worry about. when's your ET?

Sharbara - ru feeling any better?  

Sugarpielaura - it's my ET this friday (eeek!) so scared! ru feeling better?  

Hi to everyone else.   to all the PUPO and   to everyone who's suffering!

AFM - last injection tomorrow   . Feeling crampy, windy and bunged up from the pessaries so am on the beans and prunes!! Back to work tomorrow after a lovely week chilling with DH. Only five more sleeps til my lil babies come out of the freezer. send me some   so they both thaw well!

Love and baby dust xxx


----------



## SHARBARA

HBK morris dont worry i had no effect from the suprecur so was bound to get yukky somewhere...its better if you take it with food
i started the pessaries today and last injectioon tonite and et on wed i dunno why i said thurs earlier in week...loosing the plot i think
im much better on it now just get nauseous if havent eaten enough!


----------



## tabby cat

Can I join you? First FET for me after 3 mc from ICSI. REally hoping this will be the one this time   just started my climaval (think that's what's it's called!) on Saturday and missing my hubbie today. He is working abroad at the moment  hense we decided to use our only 2 frosties. Hope everyone has had some sunshine today x


----------



## Jessie sue

Hello All - baseline and bloods tomorrow - got to go on my own so a bit  - dh is on nights so am going solo.
Had it all before but still v nervous.  
*Sharbara *- good luck for wednesday -  all goes well for you
*Emmawaits* - how long ago did you have yours frozen?  
*Nickynoo* - good luck for tuesday 

*Faith* - fingers crossed and if your clinic were happy then thats great sending you good luck 

AFM - sick to the back teeth of DR - felt  and  for the last three weeks !!
If all goes according to plan baseline tomorrow, scan week on thurs and defrost Mon 28.11 - FBT on 1 or 2/12.
So nervous


----------



## Soon?

Hello Ladies
I hope you won't mind me joining you.  I started Down regging last sunday and AF has shown up today, have BL scan booked for a week on wednesday 23rd Nov.  It's been ages since I posted on here and I am terrified yet excited about getting back on the rollercoster.  I have tried to read back a few posts and work out where everyone is up to but think I will have to try and catch up as we go along.
Good Luck to everyone, especially those that have scans or transfers this week
baby dust to all   
Sx


----------



## Hbkmorris

Ho Soon?.. I started DR on 8th Nov and still haven't had my AF yet.. Just wondered if your's arrived on time? I have got a little fuzzy head today which I normally get prior to AF but can't work out now if it's the Buserelin!!    My baseline scan is 24th Nov so just after you.. Sounds like our cycles going to be very close together. Lets have lots of     and I will be    you get another BFP and I get my first BFP x

Jessie sue.. Good Luck.. may your baseline scan go well and that your start your HRT x

tabby cat.. Welcome, hope you had a nice weekend.. When will your baseline scan be? x

SHARBARA.. I fear I spoke to soon!! I've got a fuzzy head today and can't work out if it's AF due head or the dam buserelin... I'm a day late with AF so would really like it to flow now so that I can figure out what's going on   . How you getting on with the bullets!?!?!?    ET in 2 more sleeps.. how exciting. How many frosties do you have? x

EmmaWaitsPatiently.. How you feeling now with no injections? If you still feel windy & bunged I honestly say that Windeze & fibogel have really helped me and both you can take when your pregnant so is fine to use before hand x

nicky noo 77.. Did you have a fab weekend? Can't believe it's Monday already and only 6 weeks till xmas! x

AFM.. The fuzzy head has begin and I can't workout if it's AF fuzzy head or buserelin.. feel's like i've been injecting for ages and it's only been a week    got another couple of weeks before baseline scan.. how boring is this cycle.. I've ordered 3 books but one includes The Secret Diary of Adrian Mole to keep my spirits up.. Roll on end of November xx

  To everyone xx


----------



## nicky noo 77

Hi hbkmorris- hope the fuzzy head gets better hun and hope the books keep you busy and entertained. Yeah I had a good weekend thanks , it seemed to fly by, scary Christmas is so near.  I'm really nervous about tomorrow started clexane injections last night, got week off from work to take it easy at home.


Hi to everyone, hope you all well
xxx


----------



## SHARBARA

hbk morris

oh i so love the bum bullets , i remember them well from last time lol   

my AF was a week late after starting the buserilin which my clinic said was fine !


----------



## mollyweasley

Hello:
Faith 2011, I hope that your blasts stick to you. 
I can't concentrate on reading today. I'm very nervous about tomorrow ET. 
Hugs for all.


----------



## koolkap

just got back from my 3rd scan lining is still 7.1 . they have rescheduled me for a scan on Fri again. progyonva dosage increased to 5 tab every day.. I am just so confused as to why is it taking so much of time and why is my lining not increasing..! just feeling so negative about this cycle.


----------



## dmhw5677

Hi All

Just after some advice really... New to FET as have had a failed ICSI cycle... I'm hoping to go ahead on my January AF cycle but wanted to know if anyone has had the Natural FET.. I'm undecided as to wether or not to go medicated or natural. I do have regular AF's as the issue is my partner.. Any advice would be helpful.. 

Jess x


----------



## Soon?

Hi hbk Morris, thanks so much for your reply, sounds like our cycles will be really close. I am sniffing synarel and I think Af came right on time, fingers crossed you're arrive soon. The clinic weren't too fussed about dates, they said as long as it arrives. Also just like you I have 2 blasts in the freezer.  Hope this is your turn this cycle.
Hi to everyone else. 
I am really suffering with Af and clinic have said no painkillers except paracetamol, hope everyone had good days.
Sx


----------



## Hbkmorris

Hi Soon

Lets hope it is my time but also your time for no 2. How's the sniffing? I've only ever had injection forms of the drugs, it's quite bizarre that all hospitals/clinics use different drugs and different protocols. I just hope the AF arrives soon as I do feel like I'm carrying a tonne of bricks!! Nice!

Woohoo 2 blasts.. great news. We have decided to try and thaw our 2 embies from April first & see if we can get them to blast (doubt we will) if not then go with the blasts.. regardless of anything I want two going back in.

I'm very scared though as if they didn't work fresh how come and why would they work from frozen.. All crazy ah.

Hope everyone else is ok... I'm praying for next weekend already and it's only monday night   xx


----------



## suziewong

Hi Jess,

I am currently on 2ww after natural FET. Would definitely recommend it, only drug i had to take was HCG injection so it has been really stress free. x


----------



## Soon?

Hi hbkmorris
It is weird isn't it when we are all doing FET but with so many different ways of doing it. The sniffing is gross it goes down your throat and tastes disgusting!
That's brill you have 4 embies, didn't read your info properly! Loads of people on here have had luck with frozen cycles, at least your body is but more relaxed and hasn't been through egg collection. Being positive is hard sometimes, I am all over the place at the moment!
Sx


----------



## tabby cat

Hi all
My clinic seems to be missing out down regging completely for me. They say they are doing this more and more but not sure really why. Am not complaining as I’m quite enjoying a lack of needles and  I remember those Buserelin cotton wool heads all too well! Sympathy to all those going through that.  I have gone straight on HRT tablets from day one and have first scan this Friday. All happening quite quickly. Got an intralipid booked Friday too which is a new experience for me.

Jessie sue – I know how you feel heading out on your own. My dh is working abroad through some of my FET, missing the moral support and feeling nervous too.

Nicky noo – how are you finding the clexane? I’ve never used it before. Hoping it will be straight forward.

Jess – sorry can’t advise on natural. My clinic usually advise medicated but I’ve got a feeling that is more to manage their own workload as they are v busy. Sounds lovely being so drug free though.

Hbkmorris –I totally agree on the confusing question of if the other embryos didn’t progress from original cycle - is their hope for FET.  It does work though for lots of people and you just never know what each individual embryo will go on to do.

Welcome Soon

Good luck to all those with scans or ET in next few days and thinking of you all  x


----------



## STACEYJAYNE

hey ladies

hope your ALL doing OK , I'm finding it so helpful reading all of your posts.i had my first scan last Friday and all is well so far !!
have another scan this Friday then if all is OK then et will be the 25th Nov.

good luck to all you that are testing this week.

lots of love 
Stacey xxx


----------



## Fire Opal

Hello all, hope ya all doing ok. Soz its a quicky but have a poorly little girl that keeps waking up crying and coughing.

well after going through my head what i'd say when it was bad news this morning, i was so shocked when they rang and said that it was good news and that popsicle defrostied ok   . So at 3pm today pop went back in. They even gave me a pic of it as an egg, which was a bit wierd. Still doesn't seem real )

So different than with Lottie, I can't just sit down and relax. its no-stop with a 15mth old.
Got to go she's crying again.

Much love to all
Fo


----------



## EmmaWaitsPatiently

Hi all!

I have to say I'm loving this thread. so many lovely ladies and positive vibes!

Tabby Cat - welcome to the thread! I am so jealous you didn't down reg I found it an absolute mare (as you'll see from my whining posts if you go back a few weeks!) so when do you expect ET to be around?

Jessie Sue - mine were frozen in May this year - i had a fresh icsi cycle that resulted in a BFP then mmc   on the positive side, i'm hoping that means that it's a good strong batch and my two remaining will stick for the full term   . feel sorry for you with the buserelin side effects, they're just awful. when do you start progynova? the side effects do wear off then   for now!

Soon - welcome to the thread   how are you getting on with d/r? 

hbkmorris - i might get some windeze or fibogel - thanks for the tip   . It's going to be weird not injecting tomorrow! We'd gotten so used to doing it at 7am even on weekends! it all feels so close now though so the nerves are starting! How's d/r going? you still not got many symptoms? 

stacey jane - glad your first scan went well   

Fire Opan - congrats on being PUPO!! hopefully you'll prove that we can carry on with our normal lives during the 2ww when you tell us about your BFP! when's your OTD?   that popsicle sticks xxx

AFM - only four more sleeps until my two frosties come out. so so nervous but it's helping to be back in work - lots of work related drama to keep me occupied!!

Please blow me some bubbles and send me some   for a good thaw on Friday!!

Love and babydust xxx


----------



## Faith2011

Hey* Emma*, sending you some  that the embies past their first test. My fresh cycle also ended in a very late m/c.  and  for both of us.
*Tabbycat*, Welcome. My consultant seems to have quite a relaxed approach to d/r in FET too. I did d/r but he did not scan to see if I'd d/r'ed properly. He said that the progynova assists with d/r so there is no need for an extra scan. When I did have a scan all was well (ovaries nice and quiet and a nice thick lining). Sounds like you're in good hands.  
*Jessie Sue*, did you d/r properly?  you did I know how hard that part of the process is!
Hello *Soon* and welcome.
Hello *hbk morris* sorry to hear about the fuzzy head. I've heard many stories about frozen cycles working after a fresh failure so I wouldn't worry. If they didn't work the hospitals wouldn't do them....if it was just to make money I'm sure Wacthdog would have been on to them by now  
*Fireopal*, welcome to the PUPO club. So glad that pop thawed properly for you.
Hello *Stacey Jayne.*


----------



## Flames

Morning all,

I have been reading every day but have just been too exhausted to join in.  I thought I would feel better once I started the progynova but I am sooooooo tired, I just burst into tears at work yesterday for no other reason than I needed sleep!! Mental.  I have 6 shifts left before a month off, my last day is next wednesday but at the moment I'm not sure i will make it that far.....

Just a few personals as I need to get ready for work:

Emmawaitspatiently: Sending you lots of      for your frosties, hoping they do really well in the defrost.

Faith:  Where are you now in your cycle?  Are you PUPO?  I can't believe we started d/r on the same day and now our cycles are so different.

FireOpal: Congrats on being PUPO!  I hope the 2ww passes quickly and smoothly for you.  Sending lots of    

StaceyJane: Hi there!!  If all is well my et will be on 25/11 too. Hope all is going well with your cycle, I can't wait for 25th - I am soo tired at the moment and I think the worst is yet to come as I am using gestone injections in the 2ww which i am dreading  

Welcome tabbycat:  How amazing not to d/r!!  What is intralipid?

Soon:  Great to see you too!  I am also all over the place, one minute crying the next ok, this cycle is properly making me crazy!

HBKMorris:  I too keep thinking about thawing and how we put the best embie in last time so how come these will work when the best one didn't.  It is such a confusing process but I guess we just have to trust that it may work.  It  has to for someone....My AF was a week late on buserelin.  My clinic aid that was fine as long as it had started before scan.  they said it is very common to be late.

Koolkap:  Although it's really hard you must try to stay positive.  You have come this far and your clinic must think your lining will get there eventually or they wouldn't keep increasing your dose, loads of    and    for a nice snuggly lining on friday.

Mollyweasley: Good luck for et today.  I hope those little frosties snuggle in and get nice and comfy.

AFM: Better get ready for work now, I really don't feel all that into caring for pregnant women at the moment but I just need to get a grip and be strong, 6pm comes around soon enough.......hope you all have a good day x


----------



## Cookie987

Hello ladies

sorry i havn't posted in a while, hope everyone is doing ok.

Im only 1 week into my 2ww, I dont have any symptoms apart from as soon as ive eaten breakfast I feel sick, not sure what that is about, never had it before.
I have done a sneaky test today and it was negative... my OTD is a week away, just couldnt help myself  

Hope you all have a lovely day ladies xxx


----------



## Hbkmorris

louise832.. Tut Tut Tut it's far to early to test so disregard the test result and re-start that    . 1 week down is good it means only one week to go!! When is your OTD? x

Flames.. I hope my AF comes pretty soon as I feel very very bloated.. OMG another week without a bleed  ooouch! Yep I guess we need to keep the   & faith and keep  that we are the % it will work for. I don't know how you do it.. I can't handle being at work with two ladies whom are 5 & 7 months pregnant let alone care for them.. Your a strong cookie x x

Faith 2011.. Ha ha Watchdog.. Love it.. I wish I could get watchdog on the Birmingham East & North PCT.. tell them where to shove their S*&T Criteria for NO funding! As I've just said to Flames I know I need to stop thing negative thoughts and reep the positive ones into my life. How are you doing anyhow? x

EmmaWaitsPatiently.. It's strange how you get into the rountine of doing something and at the time you find it a pain but then when you stop you miss it.. I inject at 7.15am and would love it if I didn't have to do them of a weekend though! When is your ET day? I'm so excited for you.. Lots of  . The windeze and Fibrogel are a true relief to me.. I can't believe I've been without fibrogel for so long.. I have stopped having two and only have 1 a day now to keep me up to speed but to start with go for the two takes some days but trust me if you suffer it will be a pleasure in the end x

Fire Opal.. WOOOHOOO well done little frostie... What a strong one you have.. Good Luck with transfer & lots of  for the 2ww to fly by x

STACEYJAYNE.. Hi Stacey, sounds like your roller coaster ride it moving fast & fine. Your ET is a day after my first scan so seems ages away for me but I'm sure it'll soon come round. Good Luck.. Are your HRT pill popping now? x

tabby cat.. Yes the cotton wool heads are a total delight-NOT!! I have to say it's not as bad today which is a pleasure. Still no AF mind you so the sooner that comes the better. Lucky you no DR injections.. How are you finding the HRT pills? Do you feel sicky with them? I've got to take 6 a day and I'm dreading the sickness that everyone keeps warning me about. Good luck with your scan on friday. May I ask why your having intralipid injections? Is it part of your immune drugs and if so for what area? x

Soon?.. YUK the sniffing stuff sounds horrid.. I don't mind injecting so I'd rather stick to Buserelin even if it does give me fuzzy heads. Once thing I can say is I've not had the hot sweats much.. A few have come over me but nothing major.. My first time on this drug I was all over the place!! No change there than!  Yeah I keep trying the relaxation theory.. Zita west CD and chilling out with just gentle music on in the background.. Bloomin hard work as I'm quite chatty, loud and busy busy.. Lets hope we can be those lucky ones ah x

AFM, at 37 I've wrote Santa a Christmas wish letter...

"Dear Santa, Could you please fullfill my dream and let me become a mummy this Christmas, I wish for no other prezzies just the gift of life, of feeling as sick as a dog with morning sickness and have a big fat bloated belly due to our baby starting to develop in side me. One other wish if I may is for a healthy 9 months of pregnancy and that my baby "pops out" rather than a long drawn out labour... _but I do understand that somethings you just can't control!! _Well Santa I shall leave you mince pies, brandy and carrots for you all. May you send lots of baby dust to all my friends on Fertility Friends this Chrsitmas as there's alot of dreams you need to help come true. Love Always H" x

So lets see what Santa brings us all xxxx

P.S Day 8 of DR and the head is fuzzy/dizzy on and off no other real symptoms to report.. I'm sure now I've said that there will be now xxx


----------



## nicky noo 77

Hi Lovely ladies how you all doing today?


Louise- I think you have tested way to early hun,     you get you BFP on test day, keep    


hbkmorris- awwwwwh sweet letter to santa    hope you doing ok hun x


Emmawaitspatiently-     for the ickel ice babies


Tabbycat- good luck with your scans, intralipid is quiet relaxing really, take a book or magazine with you. I'm getting on ok with clexane, even though I'm so much of a wimp can't do injections.  


AFM- going to for transfer at 3.30 today,     all goes well.


Hi and    to everyone else reading 


xxx


----------



## Fire Opal

Thanks guys for your replies.

Nicky big    and    your fet goes ok. I had mine yesterday. Still doesn't feel real.

Fo


----------



## lgs30

hi girls iv a wee question    i had a natural fet on 3rd nov odt is this thur rite i ran outta pos yest but was havin neg results today i done a opk an got a postive any help plz xxx


----------



## dmhw5677

Thanks SuzieWong... I'm going to have a chat with the clinic and see what they say. Did you use a fertility monitor? Not sure if i should buy one?

Jess


----------



## suziewong

Hi Jess, 

No I didn't. The clinic just monitored me and gave me HCG shot when follicles was big enough. x


----------



## Cookie987

Hello   

Nikkynoo -  How did transfer go, hope all went well   xx

Emmawaitspatiently - lots of bubbles and        coming your way xx

Fire Opal - yay on being PUPO!!!!  Hope your little girl is feeling better xx

Soon - welcome hun, lots of lovely ladies on here to give support   

Hope everyone has a lovely evening 
         to all xxxx


----------



## tabby cat

Hi everyone
Staceyjayne – hope your scan goes well on Friday and you will reunited with your frostie soon.
Fire opal – congratulations on being PUPO. Really hoping things go well for you  

Emmawaitspatiently – think my ET will be around 30thNov. Will think of you on Friday. So agree with being at work and busy. I go mad when I’m at home.

Flames – I used Gestone in my last 2 ICSI cycles and didn’t find them too bad. Had a very handy icepack which went on my behind first which worked a treat. Infact almost prefer to cyclogest which I will be taking this cycle - can’t manage to do the injections on myself and DH (expert jabber) is away at the moment.  Intralipid is a solution that is soya based I think and is for high natural killer cells.

Nbkmorris – am taking 3 x 2mg tablets a day, which is going fine at the moment – no sickness apart from first couple of days. My only trouble is remembering to take them while I’m at work! Intralipid is for high NK cells as I mentioned above, so yes immune issues. Hoping you’re move away from fuzziness and onto the HRT soon. Loving your Santa letter!

Nickynoo – hope your transfer went well today   and you’re taking it easy.

Hi Faith 2011 and Louise, and everyone else! - hope you’re doing ok.

Finding it all fairly straightforward at the moment – will be a nervous wreck soon I’m sure. My biggest stress is covering my class (am a teacher) for all my appointments and generally feeling guilty for not explaining where I’m going.
Ah well I guess they'll have to get over it, time for some lying on the sofa now. Hope you’re all doing the same xxx


----------



## lgs30

hi was just wondering had anyone any help on my past post thanks


----------



## EmmaWaitsPatiently

Hi ladies,

I can't believe it's only two more sleeps until my ET! so excited/nervous/impatient/sick of waiting and daydreaming! you all know how it is  

lgs30 - sorry but i don't know what an opk is so i'm not sure i can help except to say that your OTD is given to you for a reason so stick to that if you want an accurate result and don't pay any attention to results you get before that  

tabby cat - i'm lying on the sofa too, with my lovely tabby cat actually! I've got a busy job too so i know what you mean about making excuses. i always feel really guilty about lying but they'll get over it! Only a couple more weeks for you then, it'll fly by. please send me some   on friday i'm so so nervous that they won't thaw

Louise - thanks for the   and bubbles hun xxx

FO - congrats on being PUPO  sending you some sticky vibes for your 

NickyNoo - thanks for the  . how did it go today? Hoping you're PUPO and chilling out  

HBKMorris - ET is Friday (eek!) I LOVE your little christmas letter. i wish i could grant your wishes for you hun     that this is your time xxx

Faith - hope you're holding up ok and staying away from the pos   . sending you lots of sticky vibes xxx

Louise - it's far too early so pay no attention to the test   

Flames - nice to hear from you again. so sorry you're suffering   . i was just the same and it was awful. how long have you been on progynova? it took me just over a week on that to start feeling better. hope you perk up soon xxxx

AFM - TMI alert ladies: after over a week of constipation and wind i had the opposite today and just couldn't get off the loo. I lost 4lbs since this morning!!! lying on the sofa now with hot water bottle worrying that i might be too poorly for ET / that i might have flushed the pessaries away! has anyone suffered similar? 

Also - has anyone had FET before? can you tell me what happens on the day? all i know is that they ring me early in the morning to get consent to defrost. how soon after that do they do the transfer? what are they looking for to help them decide when to go back?

Love to all xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

I hope that you are all well.

Hbkmorris:  I am glad that the wind is easing for you.    I am trying to think of a ladylike way to put this but I am 'plumbed' differently now and no longer empty my bowel in the normal way.  So, no more gas that way either!   How's things?  I was fine on the FET the last time so hopefully you will have little or no side effects.  Hope that your embies do well.  Your Santa letter was fab.  

Faith:  Stay positive.       

Nicky Noo:  I am glad that your et went well.  You are PUPO!  Woo hoo!!

Emmawaitspatiently:  Good luck for Friday.   

Sharbara:  Good luck for your et tom.   

Tabbycat:  Welcome.  Good luck for your scan on Friday.  I am also a teacher.  It can be really difficult.  What have you been telling them?  Are you planning any time off for et?

Jessie Sue:  I hope that you are feeling better?

Soon:  Welcome.  

Mollyweasley:  Hope that et went well and that you are now PUPO! 

Koolkap: Good luck for Friday.

dmhw5677:  As others have said, medicated is for ladies who need their cycles controlled.  I would love to have a natural FET but no option.

Fire Opal:  Great news.  Cpngrats on being PUPO!!

Flames:  WElcome  

Louise:  It really is far too early to test.  At only a week past et, there will not be enough hcg in your system yet.  Honest.  Have a look at the embryo development stage table to see.

Lgs30:  What is opk?  

Hi to any other ladies out there and I hope that you are all well.

Afm, I am not great.  I am really struggling at the moment and in a good bit of pain.  Please don't let this scare you as my pain is due to my severe endo.  I am in more pain that the last FET and on constant pks at the moment.  Couldn't get out of bed until after 1pm on Sunday the pain was that bad.  My bladder is also playing up again.    Just trying to get through one day at a time and get to Thurs when I have my scan and hopefully start the bullets and the hormones balance a bit!  I am having a lot of discharge!  Sorry if tmi.    Anyone else experiencing this on the progynova?

xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Emma:  I had that with my bowel as well on the pessaries.  Well a version of it as I have an ileostomy but went loads in a day the last time.  It settled after a day or so.  Hope that you feel better soon.

I think that all clinics are slightly different but I got a call at 10am to tell me that my blast had survived the thaw.  I was then to be at the clinic for 1pm with a fullish bladder.  I spoke to the embryologist and the Dr and then they took me through to theatre and did the transfer.  Talking to me the whole time about what they were doing etc.  It was relatively wuick.  10 mins or so.  I was then wheeled back to the room, told to lie for 5 mns and then I had to go to the loo as I thought that I was going to pee myself!!

Hope that this helps.

xx


----------



## Soon?

Hi everyone
I am in awe of those of you that can do personal posts to everyone, my brain is in down regging mode and I can't get it to work.  I will keep reading and try to get there in the end  
Does anyone else know about the effect of painkillers, I rang my clinic to ask if I could take anything other than paracetamol because AF is killing me.  She said they don't reccomend anything else for 3 months prior to treatment! OMG I had no idea and was taking codeine and nurofen last month, there is no way I could cope with no pain killers  for 3 months (I have endometriosis) Now I am worrying,

 To everyone
Sx


----------



## Faith2011

*HBK Morris* - love love love the Christmas letter.

*Nicky noo* - how was ET?
*Sugarpielaura* -  sorry you're in pain. I had heavier discharge on the progynova in the first few weeks. My consultant says this shows that the tablets are working. I then had a scan and all was well  .
*Soon?* - Try a hot water bottle  .
*Emmawaitspatiently - *  sorry you're poorly. It could be the pessaries. I'd call your doctor to get some advice just in case you're losing the pessaries. i wouldn't panic. So long as your lining is getting nice and thick that's the main thing. They can top you up on the progesterone. Re the transfer day itself all clinics seem to be different. My ET appointment was booked when I had my lining scan. I was told to go in at 12.15 the following Thursday. I was not called in advance. We turned up, the embryologist and consultant sat us down to tell me how our embies got on, and in they went  . They were blasts and were thawed for 3/4 hours.
Hi *lgs 30*- I can only suggest that you buy more POAS and do the test on Thursday. No idea what the OPK is picking up but it is not exactly the same hormone as the pregnancy hormone.
*Tabby cat - *Hey, glad you're having a good few days. Try and keep it up. Unethical but how about not doing anything and just going off sick for a few days. That's how I handled my first few IVF's. This time I took a week holiday for the FET. 
Hi *Flames*. Sorry you're feeling so tired. Any chance you can reduce length of the shifts you have left? Thanks for asking about me. Yes, I'm PUPO. ET was last Thursday and OTD is 21/11 which is Monday.
Hi* Louise*. I was wondering how you were getting on. Sorry for your BFN but it really is too early so I don't think it means anything. Just one more week to go. I too am going crazy. I have no symptoms. Whenever I think something interesting is going on down there I realise it's just bloating and wind because of the 3 pessaries. I've spent this morning googling and there are loads of ladies who have no symptoms and get a BFP so I'm trying to remain hopeful.
Love and baby dust to all.


----------



## nicky noo 77

Hi Ladies, thanks you for your kind and positive thoughts, ET went well and im now PUPO and resting at home, DH is working from home so I can be totally lazy today. Just praying this is our time    


Louise- hope you well hun and keeping the PMA going    


Sugarpielaura- sounds like you have been having a horrible time hun, I hope you are feeling better and the pain has calmed down.   


Emmawaitspatiently- not long now lovey until PUPO, how exciting       


Tabbycat- good luck to you hun, I know what you mean about work I am also a teacher and was worried about my students, but I manager has been brill and giving me a chance to switch off for a week from it all.


FireOpal- how are you doing hun? I know what you mean about not feeling real, as thats how I feel this morning, just normal really and not sure Ive taken it in that I have my embie on board   

Faith- how are you getting on lovey? hope you keeping well   


Hi to everyone else here and reading    


Nicky
xxx


----------



## Fire Opal

Morning all.

Nicky glad all went well with et and you can have a lazy day. I got home from et on monday and hubby pasted me our little girl and had to go to work. so no resting for me. She's also ill at the mo so no chance for a rest, 5 sleepless nights now and being sicked on most days    

Keep getting little sharp pains in my tummy but think i'm just reading to much in to them.

fo


----------



## Hbkmorris

Morning Ladies

How are you all?

Fire Opal.. when's your OTD? how you feeling? How's your daughter today? My cons said it's best to resume to normal activity.. not that 5 sleepless nights and seeing to your poor daughter makes that normal but at least the bloods flowing well around your home for your embies!! x

Nicky noo 77.. Congrats on being PUPO.. bless your hubby.. You just need a service bell now and your well away    x

Faith 2011.. How are you on the cold winters Wednesday? I keep praying for the weekend and wishing my AF would arrive sometime soon. P.s Santa's letter is a treat lets hope he really can listen to all our needs x

Soon.. Sorry your in pain muffin.. I can only take paracetamol and I know it doesn't touch the sides with AF pains but I'd keep taking them every four hours, hot water bottle or even a bath with lavender could help. See if you can take panadol! just a thought.. Hope your feeling better soon. I'm still waiting for mine.. She's always late with Buserelin x

sugarpielaura.. Ha ha plumped different.. Oooh errh! I'm fine thank you.. not really had the massive headaches like I had last time which is a joy but I've still not had my AF and is now 4 days late   .. (sorry repeating myself) other than that bring on AF and next Thursday then the fun can really begine with popping pills!! How are you feeling? x

EmmaWaitsPatiently.. Not long now. How many butterflies of excitement must you be feeling.. Roll on FRIDAY and frosties thaw into beautiful colourful butterflies x

lgs30.. How are you hunni? x

tabby cat.. Thank you.. Lets hope I too don't get the sickness then.. I'll have the same prob.. I'll have to set myself an alarm to take my lunchtime and evening one's as my nurse said taking all 6 in one go will knock me off my feet!! Goodness knows how your getting on with not saying anything at work.. I've had to tell the Directors otherwise they'd think i was swinging the lead! x

louise832.. Hello how are you doing x

suziewong.. You've got the best cycle ever.. How lucky and your bodies going to be sooooo chilled out x

dmhw5677.. How are you feeling now Jess? x

Sorry if I've missed anyone out.. DR is makingmy mind a bit like Jelly!! 

AFM.. well apart from a jelly head i've got the dizziness which is handleable, as long as the bad heads stay away i'm tickety boo!! Sorry for the repeat but PLEASE    show your ugly head.. I need to know you've been and gone for a wee while (fingers crossed 9 months) Then I can start the next stage on the wicked ride and get pill popping.. Very annoying when you want her she no where in sight and when you son't she always shows up early! ARRRRRGH 

Well may all of you on 2ww be having lots of rest and chillaxing, for those waiting for ET     for your frosties, for those on pills get blue pill popping & for those like me DR god let this be over soon as I really feel like I've been doing this for weeks now and it's only day 9! 

  To you all and lots of      and     for Santa to bring all our childhood dreams come true xx


----------



## SHARBARA

rang clinic this am and def going in for et at 3
obvioulsy had some or one embryo make it through the thaw
will let you all knowe later how it goes
IM TERRIFED LOL


----------



## Fire Opal

HI Hbk. hope ya doing ok? OTD is 28th but af is due on saturday so not sure. I defo come on 12 days after ov so who knows? Lottie isn't good today, cheers for asking, she throw up her milk straight away and has only eaten one of daddys ginger buscuits. Just getting water into her, back to doc's at 4.40.

I have to say, you worry when you don't get pg, you worry when you start IVF, you worry at EC and ET and then worry on OTD and it never stops, you worry when their born and it never ends. Us ladies do go though the mill.

I hope you don't mind me mentioning my little girl but she is proof that it can work, so hang in there ladies.

This poem really helped me, I printed it off, framed it and read it every day. Hope it can help others 

When things go wrong, as they sometimes will,
When the road you're trudging seems all uphill,
When funds are low and the debts are high,
And you want to smile but you have to sigh,
When care is pressing you down a bit,
Rest if you must, but don't you quit.

Life is queer with its twists and turns,
As every one of us sometimes learns,
And many a failure turns about,​When he might have won if he'd stuck it out.
Don't give up, though the pace seems slow -
You may succeed with another blow.

Success is failure turned inside out -
The silver tint of the clouds of doubt,
And you never can tell how close you are -
It may be near when it seems afar;
So stick to the fight when you're hardest hit -
It's when things seem worst that you mustn't quit.
​


----------



## SHARBARA

beautiful poem


----------



## nicky noo 77

SHARBARA- good luck with ET    


FIRE OPAL- hope your little girl gets better very soon, lovely poem x   


HBKMORRIS- hope the witch hurries up so you can look forward and get going with next cycle    


xx


----------



## Faith2011

*Fireopal* - I like the sound of your sharp pains. Let's  it's embie getting nice and comfortable. Lovely poem.

Sharbara - Let us know how it goes...good luck.  
Hi* Nicky Noo* - how many did you transfer? Glad it went well.  until your OTD.
*HBK morris* - I hope  turns up then gets on her broomstick and stays away until 9 months have past.

*AFM*: I'm so sure it hasn't worked. No symptoms  . I'm so upset . I've been off since ET. Back to work tomorrow, maybe the distraction will be good as I am going


----------



## Hbkmorris

SHARBARA.. wooohoooo the fun starts for you at 3pm.. great news about the thaw.. Fingers crossed it's as many as you wanted and double fingers crossed they enjoy being back at home with mommy x

nicky noo 77.. I think she's on her way x

Fire Opal.. You may talk about your daughter as it gives us all hope.. God bless her she must so down in the dumps.. Hope the doctors can give you something other than calpol. The only reason your feeling negative at mo is because your worried about your daughter so it's making you feeling very unsure.. Just think of all those ladies who naturally concieve they don't feel any different until they've missed a period and only then I'm sure it start just because you know so sending you lots of        not long now.. We just want    at the weekend for you. I've just read this poem on the 2ww thread.. how beautiful x

Faith 2011.. (TMI coming up) i've been nicker checking all day and when I went just there some colour discharge and the pains have begun.. so I'm praying now this is it she'll arrive and as you said pee off for the next 9 months x

xx


----------



## nicky noo 77

hbkmorris- hooray for the witch   you must be glad, here's to getting going x


Faith-     you get your BFP, keep positive hun   I only had one frostie, so one ice baby on board xx


xx


----------



## dmhw5677

Hi hbkmorris - Yup i'm feeling fine thanks... Spoke to my clinic yesterday and they have said yes to a natural FET so that is what i'm aiming for. I've got myself a monitor so i can see when i'm ovulating over the next couple of months. They said that they will literally time my ovulation to do ET (provided frosties thaw) and i will not need any drugs at all - not even pessaries! I just hope i've made the right decision.. Hey ho we are going to just go for it... 

Sugarpielaura - Sorry to hear you are unable to have natural FET. I do wish you the best of luck...xx

I hope everyone else is having a lovely Wednesday - getting mighty chilly now!

Jess


----------



## Faithope

*Fire Opal* That poem is lovely, can I borrow it  xx


----------



## SHARBARA

hiya

im PUPO

1 8cell 4/4 grade embryo ............. others didnt make it but i only had SET with my fresh cycle after all it only takes one.
So much for the rest afterward had to head straight to nursery to pick up my LO who has been vomiting lol
he looks ok is on the sofa with daddy watchimg telly lol


----------



## nicky noo 77

Sharbara- congratulations on being pupo, take care and relax    


Xxx


----------



## Soon?

Hi everyone
Just did a really long post and managed to lose it
Congratulations Shabara on being PUPO, good luck and hope your little one feels better soon. I would be really interested in hearing your plans for managing him during your 2ww, are you going to pick him up etc.
HBKmorris- brilliant new about AF arriving, you must be relieved.
Thanks everyone else for your welcomes, hope you have all had a good day.
Sx


----------



## SHARBARA

soon

my last ivf i worked all through the 2ww so i was not relaxed in any way
this time im off for a week
will try not to pick him up too much at 2 he is quite independent so that helps


----------



## tabby cat

Hi Ladies
Emmawaitspatiently – Can’t help on the FET transfer as never done it before . Terrified my 2 won’t survive too.  It’s so close for you now, not long to go.

Sugarpielaura – my head and deputyhead know what’s going on and they have been really supportive. Have just told my TAs and anyone who asks I have a hospital appt. I’m rubbish at lying so go for just don’t give any information option. Have had quite a bit of time off so will only take day off for ET as I go crazy at home on my own. Really sorry to hear you are suffering. Hope you are managing to get through it and your scan goes well.

Soon – Hope someone can help. I have taken ibuprofen recently too so had no idea it was not ok in lead up to transfer. Had really tough time after EC on my 2nd ISCI and was advised to take it then. All so confusing.
Nbkmorris – Really hope she’s here so you can move on. I’m getting quite into my blue pills today, haven’t needed DH to text me as normal! 

Nickynoo – Take it easy and enjoy being PUPO  

Fire opal – Hope you’re doing ok and your little one is feeling better. Like your poem, all so true

Sharbara – Congratulations on being PUPO  

Jess – good luck with your natural FET

Faith 2011 – Hope you’re doing ok. Such a nightmare time.  There is always hope. I’ve had no symptoms when I’ve had bfp before. I always worry myself to death at home, distraction is best!

Hello to all those reading.

AFM -My box of intralipid arrived today ready for Friday. Looks quite scary to me but can’t be any worse than all the other needles I’ve been jabbed with. Weirdly quite looking forward to having an excuse not to move much for 2 hours. Really missing DH today. Have not seen him for 3 weeks and still have another week before he’s home again. 

 to you all x


----------



## Hbkmorris

Shabara.. Congrats on being PUPO.. Top notch embie well done.. Lots of relaxing now and lots of      for your wee embie to snuggle into it's new home for 9 months x

tabby cat.. Woohoo to the intralipid arriving.. How many will you have to have from friday? x

Soon.. I am relieved but my goodness I'm now wondering why as my hormone head is in full swing and my PP are quite harsh so great combo!!    but to top it off I feel like I've got a cold starting.. now this could be the drugs taking affect but I feel quite PANTS so from being happy that one this affived to now wishing I could just hide myself away under the duvet for the next week    x

Roll on Roll on next Thursday when I hope that my "bits" are all nice and thin and I get get on the next stage xx


----------



## nicky noo 77

Tabby cat, enjoy your rest and intralipid, hope the week flies by and your DH is home very soon   


Hello to everyone, hope you well xx


----------



## SHARBARA

hi ladies

is there anything else i should be doing other than resting am off work for a week so that will hopefully give embie a snuggle in 

         

to everyone


----------



## EmmaWaitsPatiently

Hi guys,

please forgive the lack of personals but i am having a massive wobble. it's ET tomorrow, i'm working from home, i've got a deadline to meet and i just can't concentrate. i feel certain that my embies won't defrost tomorrow or that i'm going to have another miscarriage andi am so unprepared for the disappointment. 

I feel like my nerves are balanced on a knife edge and the slightest thing is going to tip me. this has been such a difficult year and i desparately want things to turn around for us. i'm so so anxious the tears are just flowing onto my laptop  

i hate that this has happened to us but if all this struggling is for nothing i don't know how i'll cope.


----------



## nicky noo 77

Hi Emma- I know how you feeling Hun, I was so worried about my embie serving the thaw process too, we only had the one. I hardly slept on the run up to transfer, and even panicked all the way to the clinic.
I'm sending you lots of love and positive thoughts.
Try focus on your work for now Hun, don't be too hard on yourself   


Lots of      For your embies


Xxx


----------



## nicky noo 77

Sharbara- I'm off for the week too and am doing nothing except watching films, reading, catching up with phone calls and getting up to get food and drinks.
Relax and be kind to yourself lovey   
Xx


----------



## Faith2011

Quick note to Emma: take a lunch break and have a good cry. Sometimes the tension (esp. when juggling work commitments) gets too much and you need to let it out so you can carry on.  I had major wobble yesterday as I'm convinced ET has not worked and it'll be a BFN on Monday. I spent all afternoon in bed and had a big old cry. I still don't think it's worked but the pressure and tension I was carrying has disappeared somewhat.  
Try not to listen to people who just tell us to "be positive". It's not humanly possible to get through all of this without a down day here and there. 
Good luck tomorrow. x


----------



## dmhw5677

Oh ladies i'm so sorry you guys are feeling a little down at the moment...  I'm   for all of you and sending you massive  ...

Tomorrow is another day so keep smiling..

Lotsa Lurve Jess

xxxx


----------



## Rojakhan

Hello Ladies,
Hope everyone is doing well.

Sharbara, Congrats on being PUPO with lots of   

Faith2011, Good luck    

Emma, Be positive       so nice letter for Santa.

nicky noo 77,Best of luck 

Fire opal – Hope  your little one is feeling better. i know it is so stressful when kids are sick. lovely poem.


----------



## Cookie987

hello girls
hope everyone is doing ok   

OTD is on tuesday for me, this 2ww is going soooo slow. Ive felt a bit crampy, also been feeling sick on/off, not sure if this is a sign or side effects of the pessaries   

xx


----------



## suziewong

Hi Ladies,

Bad news....AF arrived today 4 days before OTD....Gutted!!

I was just wondering if anyone can answer this..... with Natural FET as you still grow a natural follicle and you ovulate could you still have a period and be pregnant as the period could be the egg coming away that didn't fertilise, but the two frozen embryos could still have stuck?! Weird question I know, but was just a thought!


----------



## Flames

Hey!

I am on my phone coz DH is playing games on the lap top but just wanted to pop in.

Suziewong: I am so sorry that AF has arrived. That happened to me on my last ivf cycle and it was devastating. I don't know much about natural cycle fet so I am not sure if you could bleed and still be pregnant. I guess you should still test on otd just to make sure - that's what clinic made me do last time.    

Louise: I know what u mean about time going slow. I am desperately trying tomget to next wed which is my last day at work but every day seems like a year. I really hope these next few days pass quickly for you and that you get the bfp you so want.

Emmawaitspatiently: I am sorry to hear you have had a wobble. it is to be expected though, I felt exactly the same as you last week and I still do sometimes when I get a quiet moment. This whole process is emotionally draining and physically exhausting - you are strong though and you can do it. Tomorrow will be here before you know it. I will be thinking of you and   that ur et goes to
plan. Don't be scared to have a cry though - as faith says it really helps to release all the tension and emotion. Love xxxx 

Faith: It's really easy to symptom spot and convince yourself it hasn't worked but only the pee stick will really tell. Your right, it is impossible to always be positive but you should try not to be so hard on yourself. Monday isn't far off now. Sending you    and hoping you have a restful weekend.

AFM : I am now on 3 progynova a day. I don't really have any side effects and am looking forward to lining scan on tues. Hopefully the pills will have done their job! I seem to have a cold which I'm not to happy about - I hope it won't affect tx. May have an early night.

To all those I missed hope u are doing ok Whichever stage ur at. Hope fora
restful sleep for us all! x


----------



## tabby cat

Emmawaitspatiently – So sorry you’re feeling down today. Totally know where you’re coming from, just don’t think I could do another miscarriage and can’t imagine this working sometimes. Really hope things go well for you tomorrow. Will be thinking of you    

Nbkmorris – Just one intralipid before ET and then if it’s a BFP again straight away. Hope the next few days go quickly for you.

Nickynoo – Thanks Nicky, hope you are putting your feet up lots!

Sharbara – I think generally chillin is the order of the day and doing as little as poss!

Suziewong – So sorry to hear AF is here, totally gutting.   Really can’t advise but definitely worth still testing on OTD

Flames – so paranoid I’m about to get a cold too, everyone at work has one! 

Hope all those on 2ww are surviving, thinking of you all    

AFM – Popping 25mg of Prednisolone as of tomorrow so hoping that won’t send me totally loopy as not sleeping that well as it is. First lining scan for me too tomorrow morning and intralipid nurse administering that in the afternoon. Totally packed day! Might fit a hour of work in before all that.


----------



## Hbkmorris

EmmaWaitsPatiently.. Good Luck with ET today.. I'm    that everything goes to plan and that your little frosties get back to where they belong x

Faith 2011.. Bless you, hope your feeling better today..       to you xx

louise832.. Not long now for you    and I'm    for a fantastic BFP x

suziewong.. OH hunni.. the same happens to me everytime.. I've not once made it to OTD date so I know exactly how your feeling. Why oh why does this dam process have to be so cruel & hurt so much.. Big    to you and I hope & pray your dream does come true very soon x

Flames.. great to hear you haven't any side affects of the wonder pills.. I hope I don't. I sympathise with the cold frontage I have one in the background to.. Bit of a pain when you can only take paracetamol    x

tabby cat.. I'm very interested to watch those of you with intralipids, I know that my friends shall be taking them with her fresh cycle along with clexane & prednisolone. I'm just trying to work out what these two drugs are actually for as my other friend took them with her first IVF (after two natural conceptions & mc's) and they worked a treat she now has twins a girl & boy aged 3. So it really can make a difference. 

AFM.. Well the AF is in full swing, it also came with a thumping headache yesterday morning and i was in bed by 8pm last night it was that bad. Glad to say this morning I feel loads better but fuzziness is still there along with the hot flushes which only started yesterday!! I go from being all wrapped up to stripping off... much to the lads in the office amusment   

Well lets hope and pray next weeks a good one for everyone.. Lots of    to all the ET today xxx


----------



## nicky noo 77

Emmawaitspatiently- good luck today Hun,     Everything will be fine    


Hbkmorris- hope you feeling better today    


Suziewong-so sorry to hear your news Hun   


Tabbycat- good luck with scan and intralipd, I found intralipd quite relaxing x


Hi everyone hope you well xxx


----------



## dmhw5677

So sorry Suziewong.... Keep strong... Sending you a massive  

Hope everyone else is having a great Friday...

Jess


----------



## Faith2011

*HBK Morris *- how are you getting on? I hope your final visit from the  is not too bad.

*Sharbara* - I have heard that Brazil Nuts and Pineapple Juice can assist implantation. Pineapple is quite controversial as I have read loads of forums where people say it can cause the opposite to happen. My nutritionist advised having some for a few days post transfer which is what I did. Hope you are staying sane.

*dmhw5677 - *good luck with your natural FET. No side effects for you so you should be able to carry on as normal until ET. Hopefully that will allow you to be nice an relaxed.

Hello *Nicky Noo *- how are you coping with the 2ww? Hope you are well.

*Tabby cat* - I hope your various appointments go well today?

*Flames *- I had a cold last time and it worked. I think the extra mucus in the system helped  .

*Louise *- all good signs. Only a few more sleeps to go.

*Suzie Wong -   *Sorry, I can't help with your query. I know that you can bleed and still be pregnant which is why (apparently) some ladies don't even realise for months. I would test on OTD as I am sure your clinic has advised you to do.

*Rojakhan - *how are you getting on?
*Emma *- how did it go today. Thinking of you.

*AFM*: I'm still convinced it hasn't worked and I've pretty much done my grieving now. OTD is Monday but DP and I agreed to test Sunday as I will be going to work on Monday. Last time my 5 day old embie went in on the Sunday and the following Saturday I started feeling awful - it was OHSS. I was admitted to hospital and it took months to fully get over OHSS so I was never sure which symptoms were purely pregnancy related and which were the OHSS. So even though I've been pregnant before I don't have a proper frame of reference.

I am however very gassy. One of you ladies called me "Windy Miller" a few days back because I was taking 3 cyclogest a day. That comment has made me and DP laugh as it is sooo true. I am so gassy its unreal  . My only hope is that the gass from the cyclogest is masking my symptoms. 
Love and  to all.


----------



## nicky noo 77

Faith- wishing you lots of luck for Sunday and     You get your BFP.


Xx


----------



## lgs30

well girls its a   but as mine was a natural fet no drugs my af has not arrived   yet has anyone any help or no why this wud be my clinic said to keep on testin to see wat happens in a week or so am very unhappy the way iv been treated with the amount of money iv paid


----------



## nicky noo 77

Lgs30- sorry to hear your news lovey, if the clinic are saying to keep testing does this mean you could have tested early?    Could still have a happy ending     Xx


----------



## dmhw5677

Good luck Faith 2011... I'm praying for you and thanks for words of comfort... I hope we've made the right decision by going natural.. It is all in the hands of the man above! 

Sorry lgs30 - Although if clinic think there is still a chance i'd continue to think that way and keep peeing on those sticks!

Have a great weekend everyone

x


----------



## EmmaWaitsPatiently

Hi everyone,

First thanks to everyone for your kind words yesterday. It was the peak of my anxiety but I just about got through it with the help of DH and you lovely ladies. thank you so much xxx

Faith - i did exactly what you advised: took a lunch break, had a cry then pulled my socks up and got on with it! I'm so sorry you're feeling negative but it is so so hard to be positive after all we've been through. i hope you're able to take it easy this weekend and I will be   for your BFP on sunday xxx

Rojakhan - how are you doing hun?  

Louise - damn the 2ww! hope you can find something to take your mind off it xx

SuzieWong - so sorry AF arrived     have you spoke to your clinic yet? is it full on AF or spotting? Hope you're ok hun, this journey is so unfair sometimes xxx

Flames - good luck for your lining scan on tues! when's your ET? hopefully your cold will be gone by then. get yourself snuggled up this weekend xxx

tabby cat - thanks for the   how did the lining scan go?

hbkmorris - glad the witch finally arrived! I don't miss those buserelin hot flushes!

lgs30 - so sorry for your BFN hun...weird that there's no AF yet though?!   there's still some hope.

AFM - i'm so so pleased to say my ET went well and I've got two embies on board  . the clinic phoned at about 9am and said one wasn't doing well at all and the other had a lot of grey area in so i paniked all morning but when i got to the clinic and spoke to a different embryologist they said that's normal with a blastocyst and they're happy to put them back in! for me that's the most stressful part over. last time i didn't find the 2ww nearly as stressful as the lead up and i'm glad to say i'm feeling so much more relaxed now they're on board!!

thanks for all your help and support so far


----------



## nicky noo 77

Emma- congratulations on being PUPO, now you can relax and enjoy 2ww xx


----------



## suziewong

Hi Emma,

Congratulations on being PUPO! Fingers crossed!

Unfortunately mine is a full blown AF   X


----------



## Rojakhan

Hello Ladies,

hope everyone is doing well.

Emma, congratulation on being PUPO.  

Koolkap,how did the lining scan go?

lgs30 ,Sorry about sad news. 

Suziewong, so sorry  


AFM, today i had 3rd lining scan.lining is only 7.5. Dr re booked my scan on Monday and increased dosage of progynova.i am so upset i don't what to do?


----------



## koolkap

*Quick update from my side : *

today i had my 4th scan. My lining has improved and gone up to 10.1 . They have asked me to stop suprecur from today. I still need to take progynova 5 tab and start cyclogest 400 mg one am & pm. They said lab would call me on 23rd about my embryo status and do ET on 24th. I really hope all goes well.

*I would like to share few things i have tried everday to improve lining :-*
1> Folic acid .
2> 2 glass of full cream milk, 1 Banana.
3> hot water bottle on my tummy .
4> acupuncture once a week(Ilford Exchange mall, YuYi) .
5> I do 5 min massage clock wise on my lower abdomen ( acupuncturist suggested to do it till ET). 
6> 2 litre or more water.

*I really hope this helps you Rojakhan*


----------



## sugarpielaura

HI ladies

Soon:  I took paracetamol and on my fresh cycle had to take slightly stronger meds as well.  The clinic said that not ideal but people are on all sorts of medications, steroids etc... while pregnant.

faith:  I hope that you are well and that work is distracting you.  ALl the best for Monday.  

Nicky Noo:  Thanks.  The pain is decreasing which is good as I have been unable to sit to pee for nearly two weeks!!    Hopefully it will continue to decrease.

Fire Opal:  Hope that the 2ww is passing by quickly for you.  Roll on 28th.  

hbkmorris:  I am glad that AF has arrived and hope that you are not in too much pain.

Sharbara:  Congrats on being PUPO!!  Woo hoo!!  

dmhw5677:  Great that you can go ahead with natural FET.

Tabbycat:  I am glad that both your HT and DHT are supportive.  Mine don't know but I am managing to get through at the moment.  How did your lining scan go?

Emma:  Sorry to hear that you had a wobble and I think that it is only natural.  Wea re going through so much.  I am glad that you are feeling a bit better and that you are now PUPO!!  Woo hoo!!  

Louise:  All the best for Tuesday.   

Suziwong:  I am so sorry.   

Flames:  Great that you are not suffering side effects from the drugs.  Hope that your scan on Tues goes well.

lgs30:  I am really sorry.   

Rojakhan:  What dosage of prog are you now on?  My lining i sa bit less than yours and they are wanting to go ahead with et.  Mine was 8mm for my last FET.  What level do they want yours to be?

Koolkap:  That is a fab lining.  Woo hoo!!  What did your clinic want it to be?

Afm, well ladies it wasn't the best scan yesterday.    My lining is 7.1mm with a week to go until et.  It was 8mm the last time for the FET but I am wondering if this is a bit on the thin side?  They don't seem concerned by it!  However, they saw fluid in my uterus.    My fresh cycle was cancelled due to fluid as it was deemed to be toxic.  I thought that they would do the same here.  I was really upsert all day in work yesterday and then they phoned last night to say that et will go ahead on thurs!  I am really confused.  I don't want to waste an embryo if the fluid will stop the embryo implanting!  Any advice?  My understanding was that even if the fluid is cleared out, that it still leaves a toxic environment?  I am also passing a lot of fluid from the front.  Feel it leaving me.  Anyone else got that?

Thanks

xx


----------



## EmmaWaitsPatiently

SuzieWong - so so sorry hun     hope you're taking it easy and have got good support xxx

Rojakhan - it must be so frustrating that your lining's not growing   koolkap's advice sounds great. i also used pineapple juice but i don't know if that's an old wive's tale. hope things get better  

koolkap - great news that you're all set! roll on et!   for a good thaw xx

sugarpielaura -   sounds like you're having a really tough time hun. as if you haven't been through enough!      . my advice would be listen to your cons. they wouldn't go ahead unless they thought there was a good chance of success - at the end of the day they need good stats to get funding / attract new business. when do they want to do ET?

Hi to everyone else - hope you're having a good weekend so far!!

afm - had a good night's sleep and planning on spending the day wrapped up in a blanket in front of the tv with my cats! going to my friend's house for dinner tonight so will have to think of an excuse for not drinking! we've decided to test on the 28th instead of the 29th cos we can have that day off work so only 9 more sleeps!

Love and baby dust to all xxx


----------



## Faith2011

Hello ladies and thank you all for your lovely supportive messages.  I shall let you know how it goes tomorrow.

Rojakjan and Sugarpielaura: my nutritionist suggested the following to assist with lining:
- nettle tea (preferable loose leaf which you can get in Neals Yard). This helps with blood flow in the body generally.
- Beta carotene which is found in brightly coloured food like butternut squash and spinach (5 portions).
-selenium which can be found in brazil nuts (5 a day) and avocado (1/2).
I also used acupuncture and zita west vitafem and vitafem boost.

I didn't really have lining issues on last ivf but did eat these additional foods on this cycle to be on the safe side and got to 11.5 by first scan. If there are real lining issues it maybe that you'd need a more concentrated (tablets form) dose of beta carotene and selenium. I'm no doctor or nutritionist so not advising you do this but wanted to give you some options to think about.

Have a lovely Saturday everyone.


----------



## Rojakhan

Hello Ladies,  Hope everyone is doing well.                                                                                        Koolkap, great news about your lining. Best for ET. thanks for very useful advice. I already taking folic acid and 2litre water.but i am fellowing your advice.                                                                                                  Laura, i am taking 6 tabs of progynova.my lining is 7.5 on Friday scan. My clinic wants almost 8mm.Sorry i have no idea about fluid in uterus.                                                                                                        Emma, thanks for support and advice.  I am so disheart . Have a very nice evening.                                                                Faith, thanks for support and advice.i had no lining problem in my ivf. But this time i don't know whats going on? I hope everything will be fine on Monday.


----------



## Fire Opal

Evening all   

God this 2ww is doing my head in.    
Af is due today. Keep getting tiny af feelings and every time i go to the loo i think there will be spotting    

Hope ya all enjoying saturday night tv. Keeeeeeeeeeep Dancing   

fo


----------



## nicky noo 77

Fire Opal- i know its hard, try keep positive Hun     You get your BFP, when you testing? 


Xx


----------



## Fire Opal

HI Nicky. I'd forgotten how bonkers it makes you. 

Was told to test on the 28th but know i won't wait that long.
When is your test day?

Fo


----------



## nicky noo 77

Fire Opal- I know, it's crazy what we have to go through. I'm testing on 30th I'm  at home that day so whatever the result I can have time to myself at home and not worry about work. 


    For lots of BFP's on this thread xxxx


----------



## Faith2011

It's a BFN for me  
Didn't think it had worked.  We'll test again tomorrow on OTD before I stop meds and call clinic.... then to decide if we're strong enough to give it another go or take a break.

Thanks for all your support.


----------



## EmmaWaitsPatiently

Faith -  was just coming on to send you my   but you posted before me. i'm so sorry hun. i was really praying that this would be your time         

Rojakhan - I'm so sorry you're feeling disheartened. If you're on 7.5 at the moment you've only got a tiny little bit to go until you get to 8mm. hang in there hun   

FO / Nicky - it's tough. i'm on day two and already ready to cave  . what have you got planned for keeping yourself busy? me, you and nicky all test around the same time. you're on the 28th, i'm on the 29th and nicky on the 30th! I think I'm going to test on the 28th though. Like Nicky I want to be able to be at home all day.

AFM - had a lovely night in with the girls last night but by 10:30 was feeling emotional and ready for bed. couldn't get to sleep til 1am then woke up at 5. feeling really restless. i've been getting twinges which im hoping is a good sign. absolutely dreading the week ahead and sick of wishing my life away!!

Love and baby dust to all xxxx


----------



## nicky noo 77

Faith- so sorry to hear that lovey, thinking of you lots     take care x


Emmawaitspatiently- it's horrible isn't it we just keep wishing our lives away, 2ww is the worst part. I've been off all this week at clinic tomorrow morning for progesterone check. Then back to work Tuesday so think that will help me pass the time. I keep thinking it hasn't worked for us, I just feel normal , no major twinges to report.   


Hi and   to all have a relaxing Sunday xxxx


----------



## Faithope

Hey Ladies,

I am after abit of advice  

I am due to start FET soon-I am due this months AF on 28th, then decembers AF is the one we are ringing the clinic to start. As my cycles are long at the mo (41 days on average, was 35 days before ICSI   ) so we are looking at very end of December, beginning of January, then I start day 21 (is this right??) sniffing so end of January.

Ok, my question is-can I enjoy christmas and be merry?? With my ICSI cycle we both stopped living for 6 months prior to starting, veg, fruit, vitamins, protein shakes, no chocolate, no alcohol, no enjoyment.....   it resulted in BFN  

Any advice would be great


----------



## Faith2011

Hi *Faithope* 
Check your dates with your clinic. I would have thought that you'd start sniffing on day 21 from the 28/11. If it is 21 days from the start of the next AF I'd be inclined to enjoy Christmas  . For my first cycle (fresh) I too was really strict and got a BFN.

My next cycle (fresh) went on for ages. I didn't down regulate well. I was on d/r drugs from 11 Nov and had my egg collection on 11 January!! I allowed myself the odd drink over Christmas because I was so fed up.... I got a BFP.

For this cycle (FET) I stopped drinking completely once I was growing my lining before that I would allow myself the odd social drink. I got a BFN this morning and I am trying to decide whether to wait until after Christmas to use my other frosties. I think I might just go for it - and allow myself the odd social drink as I did last year.

I hope that helps. x


----------



## Fire Opal

Screammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm    hate this waiting. Come on af just get on with it.
Keep getting af mild pains, have a head ache and haven't stopped eating today 

Nicky and Emma we can go totally bonkers together       

fo


----------



## SHARBARA

im joining the bonkers team
had af pains all night and thick head today and backache lol
flippin drugs and their side effects playing with our heads


----------



## Faithope

*Faith 2011* Firstly I am very sorry you had a BFN today  Thanks, thats really helpful-just shows doesn't it, that you can have things in moderation and get a BFP. I was very strict with myself to try anything to make it happen and it didn't work. So this time I am going to not think it will work, so may aswell enjoy my life still. Of course I am going to be sensible and not get drunk 

Thanks for taking the time to reply  xxx


----------



## irishgirlie

Hi Ladies
Can I join you please?
Faith2011 sorry to hear about your BFN.  Sending you big hugs    
I'm currently on day 11 of Progynova and am taking 5 tablets a day = 10mg.  I was feeling nauseous for days but that has gone now and has been replaced by aching thighs.  Both thighs really ache as if I've been running a marathon or something and are driving me crazy.  I've done a bit of googling this morning and have read other women have had aching thighs and legs taking HRT.  Has anyone else had this?  I was initially worried about DVT but I don't believe it's that and my Dr in Czech Republic has told me to continue taking the progynova.  I've got my lining scan on Wed so hopefully it will be better than last cycle as that was abandoned as it failed to grow sufficiently.


----------



## Atutu

Hello Everyone,

Iv had a failed Ivf treatment in September 2011 my first trial,

and currently undergoing medication for my FET.

Thankfully i dont have injections to take this time

am here for support & to learn from others.

Fingers crossed i pray it works am so anxious!.


----------



## EmmaWaitsPatiently

oh ladies - this 2ww is hard. i don't know if i'm just kidding myself but i do feel as though it's worked. it's 2.5dpt and i've got twinges, tiredness and the slightest hint of sore boobs. it's got to be too early for all that? i feel like i can't trust my own mind cos i can't be having symptoms this early? 

Irishgirlie - welcome to the thread  have a look on the previous page - there's a great post from koolkap with hints for growing your lining xx

Faithhope - I know there are lots of people out there who would disagree but I always enjoy myself before tx reasoning that it's best to be as relaxed as possible. get drunk for all of us!!

Sharbara - when's your OTD?

FO - i'm with you on the frustration!!!!!!!!!!!!! are you back to work tomorrow? any symptoms?

Nicky - keep your spirits up hun - no symptoms isn't necessarily a bad sign. it really is very early days and you can't have symptoms until HCG starts being released into your system, which is around the time of your OTD. think of all the women who get pg naturally and don't know until they're 6-8 weeks!!

Usol - welcome to the thread 

AFM - I can't do the bed rest after ET, even for a couple of days, it drives me crazy sittng still when there's so much on my mind! Went xmas shopping with DH, which is GREAT when you're _*not allowed * _ to carry any bags!! . Only 8 more sleeps until or unofficial test day (we're doing it a day early!)

Do you guys think I'm imagining the symptoms? xxx


----------



## SHARBARA

same day as you emma 
29th!


----------



## Fire Opal

Evening all.

Never been so worried to go to the lav   

Emma. not working at the mo, have Lottie to look after, she is now walking and there's NO resting for me. we were so so lucky to get her as i was a low responder to the drugs (only 5 folicles, 4 eggs, 2 put back in, one didn't make it and one was frozen) which is now back in.

How about you?

Shar ya with us on the loog wait   

Fo


----------



## EmmaWaitsPatiently

sharbara - woo hoo were test buddies! I'm going to test on the 28th I think - I feel bad about testing early but I can't get the 29th off work and don't want to go in on test day. 

FO - yeah i'm back to work tomorrow and have got a busy week ahead so hopefully it'll take my mind off the waiting.

Is anyone watching the x-factor? Misha to go tonight I think


----------



## tabby cat

Hi lovely ladies

Sugarpielaura – Sorry your scan didn’t go to plan. I can’t advice on fluid but I agree with Emma, surely if your clinic are booking you in for ET they must not be worried about it and think there is a good chance. Confusing though. Could you call them on Mon and discuss it to set your mind at rest?

Emmawaitspatiently – Great news that you have 2 little embies on board, so glad your ET went to plan . Wishing you as chilled out 2 weeks as possible and the days tick by quickly. Totally know what you mean about wishing life away! No reason why couldn’t be symptoms    

Nbkmorris – Really hoping my immune drugs are making a difference. So good to hear of stories of ladies where it has worked – thank you... gives me hope! Clexane, prednisolone and intralipids are all prescribed for high NK cells in my case. I am not very knowledgeable in this area - I have not read up much on it yet - I know I should. Hope you’re coming out the other side and feeling better ready for HRT.

Nickynoo – How are you doing? Keep positive, no reason why it shouldn’t have worked    

Rojakhan – Sorry to hear your lining is not behaving. So frustrating. Really hoping it will grow some more before Mon. 

Faith 2011 – So sorry to hear your news, it’s so tough.   

Faithope – On the grounds of not wishing our lives away, I definitely agree with others... you’ve got to enjoy yourself a little bit. I caved into a glass of champagne on Sat to celebrate DH new job with friends. Got to be allowed that , also a complete chocoholic but have limited intake now!  

Koolcap- some great advice on growing lining, thank you

Lgs30 – so sorry to hear your news   

Dmhw5677 – hope you’re doing ok, wishing you lots of luck with your natural FET too

Irishgirle – welcome! I too had a day of aching arms and legs but seemed to disappear after that. I put it down to general tiredness in the end but very confusing. 

Usol – Welcome, good luck with you’re FET

Sharbara, Fire opal – Hope you’re getting through it. Hello to everyone reading.

AFM – Had my first lining scan on Friday, was 6mm, which I’m hoping isn’t too bad at this stage?. Have another booked for Wed. Intralipid went well too, apart from the nurse taking 3 attempts to put the canula in my hand – ouch. Have spent the weekend with friends which was lovely. Love my dearest friend to bits but did not make encouraging noises when she told me her friend had seen a reflexologist for one session and was preg the next month after 5 yrs TTC. Why does everyone have a friend like this!!! I’m not saying reflexolgy is a waste of time, tried it myself and loved it but obviously hasn’t worked yet for me! I know, She just really wants this to end happily that's all, like all our friends do.

Lots of positive energy to all xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

I have to say that anyone with aching legs etc whilst taking progynova does need to see their GP.  As someone who's had multiple pulmonary emboli (whilst taking the BCP - then transpired I should never have taken the BCP due to Factor V) - I would, personally not risk anything.  Life quite literally is precious and short enough.  
There was a lady not so long back, who ignored her aching legs and ended up having a pulmonary embolism from a DVT in her legs.  
For the sake of a blood test .......


   
Mini x


----------



## tabby cat

Sound advice Mini. Apologies if I have suggested otherwise. I have actually seen my clinic since my experience, but didn't explain this, but agree anyone should be careful not to ignore. xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Tabby cat (love the name) so glad to hear yours was just one of those progynova things .. a lot of us to get it, the small minority end of with something else.  


lots of        for this cycle.


Mini xxx


   to all of the lovely FET ladies currently on the 2WW, about to start and about to test ... The support on here is wonderful   


xxx


----------



## Flames

Morning girls!

Faith:  I am so sorry for you BFN    Give your self time to heal before you decide when to use your other frosties, we are all here if you need us  

Tabbycat:  I have so many friends (and patients) with stories likethis about various therapies helping them get pregnant - sometimes it makes me feel hopeful and others it makes me despair......sometimes life just isn't fair is it?  I am pleased your lining scan went well, are you still d/r?  When do you start HRT?

Emmawaitspatiently:  Keep away from those pee sticks until unoficial test day......it is sooooo hard but you are doing the right thing by keeping busy to pass the time.  My clinic told me just to carry on as normal after et so I am not sure that bed rest is essential.  Sending  loads of     for test day.

usol and irishgirlie:  Welcome along!!!  It's great to have you on our journey, sending you lots of   

Faithhope:  I think you are right about enjoying things in moderation - that is exactly what I have done this time, a glass of wine here and there etc.  My clinic said i could do what I wanted until after et so I decided it couldn't hurt.  I do have a cold though and I know you can't take decongestants in pregnancy so I have stopped those this week which is pants!!

FireOpal and Sharbara:  I am sorry you are going   It is so hard waiting isn't it?  I guess we just have to try and keep busy (although it seems as though you are run off yoru feet fire opal with looking after your little girl)  Hoping the rest of the 2ww passes quickly and smoothly for you 

Nicky noo:  I hope that you have a nice relaxing day today prior to work tomorrow.  Hopefully work will help the 2ww pass faster for you.

AFM:  Overall I had a nice weekend, a few tears on sunday because this whole thing is so hard and DH is struggling with his emotions, we had a hug and a lovely walk in the woods which was fab!  I have lining scan tomorrow and if all well defrost Thurs and et Fri.  I am really worried that lining won't have thickened as apart from occasional back ache and horrid skin I just feel normal.......will just wait to see.  I am going to try and get to see the chiropractor this morning before starting work at 11, hopefully he can sort out my back.....Only 3 more days to work if lining scan all OK, I can't wait to be free of pregnant women for a month!!!  Hope you all have a good day x


----------



## Ping23

Hi ladies

I was wondering if I could join in your thread

I had a bfn in august and today I am going in for my FET, I am so scared of it not working again. I am getting a call in 2 hours to find out if it has survived it's a 5 day blast

Ping x


----------



## Hbkmorris

Morning Ladies.. sorry i've not got much time for personals

Just want to give Fath 2011 a reall big       I'm truly sorry to hear your sad news, you've been through so much already I really things would be different. I hope & pray that you find the strength someday soon to try again as I believe your wish will be fullfilled and you will get your dream. Take Care xx

Hope everyone is ok. Not long to all you ladies in waiting...

AFM.. I'm just plodding on.. Bloomin headaches keep knocking me off my feet (like yesterday) hot flushes a little during the night but other than that nothing. I've got my baseline scan on Thursday and I'm really    i'll be all thinned out!! Just hope I can get on with the next stage 6 HRT pills a day may push me over the edge a little!!! December shall soon arrive.. Not sure I'm holding out much hope but what will be will be.

I must go i've got a meeting a 10am.. Take Care x


----------



## Sharon.Liverpool

Hi Ping.... You on here as well? Its hard isn't it. 

I got a BFP after my first ICSI but lost our miracle at 6 weeks. Now i have to decide do i want a non-medicated or Medicated FET --- IF it survives the Thaw. Ive heard a day 5 blast has less chance is this correct? Ive heard so many different things i don't know what to do.

We are furtunate to at least to have had a embryo to freeze but the hurt of it not working is unbearable sometimes to think about. 

  to everyone xxxx


----------



## irishgirlie

Sharon, so sorry to hear of your loss.  Sending you big hugs   Take time to grieve and look after yourself xx
Mini's post had me in a state of panic last night so I went to the GP this morning.  She checked both of my legs and said there was no sign of any clots so am feeling somewhat reassured.  DH was telling me to stop reading things on here as it just freaks me out but I know people have good intentions.  I have however decided to reduce my progynova back to 6mg a day and if my lining isn't thick enough then so be it.  I really feel I'm coming to the end of my journey as I can't cope with the anxiety and stress for much longer.  The only way I could do it again is with a non-medicated fet which may not be an option if I have lining issues.  Time will tell.  I'm hoping the abandoned cycle was just a blip and the poor lining was due to the BCP but I'll know more on Wednesday.  
Hi to everyone xx


----------



## Atutu

A friend of mine said to me the other day that my first trial failed due to the fact that i had no rest after embryo transfer pls is this possible?,so i make sure to get alot of it after my FET in afew weeks.


----------



## Ping23

Hi sharon

I don't thing my little frostie has survived, there ringing at 3 to confirm but I'm not holding out much hope  the next decision will be to decide when I'm ready for the next cycle, my FET was a 5 day blast

Xxx


----------



## Hbkmorris

Ping23.. Oh muffin.. keep the faith if your frostie was good enough to freeze then im    it's good enough to thaw. Were they calling you at 3 anyhow or earlier? (this morning I read that you were getting the call in 2 hours).. I'm really keeping my fingers & toes crossed for you x

usol.. I'm sorry but I don't think your friends advise is totally true. Most clinics say to return to normal duties after 24-48hours. With my 2nd fresh ICSI I rested for the whole two weeks and it was a BFN with my 3rd I rested for 1 day and took the rest of the week taking it easy and that too was a BFN so this time i'm going to rest for a few days and return to work as normal. Ladies who get pregnant naturally carry on as normal and my cons says this helps keep the blood flow around the uterus x

xx


----------



## Rojakhan

Hello Ladies,  hope everyone is doing well.    Faith ,i am so sorry about sad news  .        Koolkap,  Best of luck for  24   .    Thanks again for very useful advice. My lining is improved and Dr booked my FEt on 1st December.now i am worrying about embryo thaw


----------



## koolkap

Rojakhan gr8 news .. i was waiting for ur update..! all the best for ur ET..  and thanks for the  wishes..


----------



## Betty-Boo

Irishgirl - I meant in no way to panic you  - but as a caution suggested you see your GP. Glad that she feels everything is ok.

If I'd just glanced over your post - I'd personally feel as though I was failing as a volunteer.

Mini



irishgirlie said:


> Sharon, so sorry to hear of your loss. Sending you big hugs  Take time to grieve and look after yourself xx
> Mini's post had me in a state of panic last night so I went to the GP this morning. She checked both of my legs and said there was no sign of any clots so am feeling somewhat reassured. DH was telling me to stop reading things on here as it just freaks me out but I know people have good intentions. I have however decided to reduce my progynova back to 6mg a day and if my lining isn't thick enough then so be it. I really feel I'm coming to the end of my journey as I can't cope with the anxiety and stress for much longer. The only way I could do it again is with a non-medicated fet which may not be an option if I have lining issues. Time will tell. I'm hoping the abandoned cycle was just a blip and the poor lining was due to the BCP but I'll know more on Wednesday.
> Hi to everyone xx


----------



## Littlerach

Hey frostie ladies 

soooooo sorry I haven't posted in a while.....I do read on my phone but it''s hard to post personals.....particularly as it's gotten so busy now!! Have tried to catch up but sorry in advance if I miss anyone  

*Emmawaitspatiently* - congrats on being PUPO hon! Hope you're not going toooo slowly mad xxx lots of  and  for you xxx

*Irishgirlie* - welcome to the thread  xxx

*Sharbara* - congrats on your PUPO-ness too!  fingers and toes crossed xxxx

*Fire Opal* - hi PUPO lady! sorry you're now on constant knicker checking alert! 2ww madness hey?!  xxx hang in there hon xxx all is crossed for you xxx

*Nicky* - another PUO girlie! Hang in there hon! As others have said no symptoms is not necessarily anything to woorry about, it's still early days xxx lots of luck xxx

*Usol* - welcome hon xxx I agree with HBKMorris, it seems there is no evidence either way about resting or carrying on as normal after ET....think it's very much a personal decision, just do what's right for you....most clinics advice just to carry on as normal but avoiding heavy lifting etc xxxx

*Tabbycat* - am with you on the whole "my friends knows someone who...." and insert any number of comments!!! Know people are only trying to help but not always helpful hey?! Fingers crossed your immune drugs do what they need to though hon....now I really do have a few friends for whom immune tx has gotten them their long awaited BFPs after numerous failed txs without xxx

*Koolkap* -thaks for your post re; lining, will be looking into that!  xx

*Faith* - ooooh hon, I am sooooo sorry, sending big massive    it really is sooo unfair xxxxx lots of love xxxx

*Sugarpielaura* - hi lovely, sorry your scan last week threw up more questions....how are things with you now? xxx

*Flames* - am thinking thick thick thick for you!!!!!! xxxx fingers crossed hon xxx

*Ping* - welcome to the thread....any news hon? xxxx

*HBKMorris* - am thinking thin thin thin for you hon!! xxx

*Sharon* - welcome hon, sorry to read of your loss    My frosties are blasts.....I was told that they are more complex in terms of cell structure so in this way a bit riskier to thaw than day 2 embies BUT must have been good quality to freeze so fingers crossed for you lovely xxxx

*Rojakhan* - fab news on your lining hon  fingers crossed re: the thaw....always something to worry about hey? xxx

Sorry if I've missed anyone 

AFM - so sorry for going AWOL.....had a bit of a hiccup in that developed a cyst as a reaction to D/R......didn't disappear with double dose D/R....so, after cyst aspiration and D/R for 4.5 weeks, today have had scan and can start the progynova! Providing my lining developes well, ET scheduled for w/c 5th dec 
promise will try and keep up with you all better from now on!

Rach xxx


----------



## Cookie987

Hello ladies, very quick post but will do personals later. Its OTD tomorrow!!!!!!eeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkk!!!!!!! 
Hope you are all well xx


----------



## nicky noo 77

Hi ladies


Sorry for me post need some advice, just had call from clinic my progesterone result is low. Nurse said it should be 100 and mine is 75, she told me not to panic and that i need to start the injections tomorrow.
But I'm just sat here    Because I don't think it has worked and don't think I will get my BFP. Sorry ladies didn't know who to speak to my DH is on his way back from Germany and none of my friends or family know about treatment.


Would appreciate any advice xxx


----------



## irishgirlie

I appreciated your input Mini I assure you.  I just naturally panic.  I know you were only suggesting I see my GP to make sure everything was OK. Thanks for that Hun xxx


----------



## tabby cat

Nicky noo

I don't think you need to worry. On my second ICSI I had my progresterone tested just after a BFP. It was on the low side, I may be remembering wrongly but think it was only about 50ish or definately under 75. They said this was borderline so switched me from cycolgest to gestone injections, which increased my progesterone and my pregnancy contined as normal and we saw heartbeats at 7+ weeks. Obviously in my case the pregnancy didn't last but my cons doesn't think this had anything to do with progresterone levels as was a complicated twin preg. So I'm sure you definately have good chance of BFP still with your levels, the clinic are prob just being cautious.


----------



## EmmaWaitsPatiently

aaaarrrrgh - just wrote out a massive post and lost it!!!

Just wanted to say hi and   to everyone.

 to nicky - try not to panic xx

afm - i don't know what's going on with my body. i now feel like the witch is on her way. have been extremely grumpy today and have got a tightening feeling in lower abdo


----------



## Betty-Boo

Anyone wanting to be added to the HOF - please PM me ...

  



Mini Minx said:


> *Sep / Oct / Nov / Dec 2011*
> 
> [csv=]
> Name ,Location ,Clinic ,Date Start Down Reg ,Date FET
> Littlerach,Midlands,Midlands Fertility Services,20 Oct,Oct / Nov
> HezzieD,Lancashire,St Marys Manchester,21 Sep,26 Oct
> Ale40,London,Homerton,,Oct
> ****,****,****,****,****
> ,  ,  ,  ,
> ****,****,****,****,****
> Fire Opal,Wiltshire,RUH Bath,,Nov
> Catbob,?,?,?,1st Appt 01 Nov
> imajica2309,?,Liverpool Womens Hosp,?,24 Nov
> 
> Flames,Andover,Salisbury Fert Clinic,15 Nov,25 Nov
> HBKMorris,?,?,?,Nov / Dec
> naterlee,Bournemouth,Complete Clinic S'hampton,16 Oct,Nov / Dec
> Faithhope,Oxford,OFU,Jan 12,Jan12
> [/csv]


----------



## Littlerach

Louise- good luck for tomorrow! Hope you manage some sleep and fingers crossed xxxx

Nicky- sending   hon, know nothing about progesterone levels....hope tabby cats post has reassured you xxxxx

Emma- sending   to you too...know it's so scary having af type symptoms....but grumpiness could be pg hormones rising and stretching implantation?? Hang in there hon xxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Nicky    judging by Dr Beer's website your levels are fine:

http://repro-med.net/repro-med-site2/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=25&Itemid=12

Expect the clinic are being cautious - always a good thing.
I know I was told if my levels were low to inject every other day ... As well as cyclogest.

  

Mini xxx
/links


----------



## nicky noo 77

Thank you for your replies tabby cat and mini minx, you ladies have calmed me down, I've been reading around and found info that confirms what you saying. My levels are not as bad as I thought, gosh this 2ww is awful.


Louise good luck for tomorrow    You get a lovely BFP Hun xxx


Emma- hang on in there hope you feeling better   


Xx


----------



## tabby cat

Flames – Good luck with the scan tomorrow and that everything is on track for Friday. Think it’s completely normal to feel nothing at the moment. Don’t know how you cope with those pregnant ladies all day – you deserve a rest.  

Louise – Wishing you masses of luck for tomorrow for a BFP    

Ping 23 – welcome, how did things go today?

Sharonliverpool – my 2 are also blasts...Lots of people have success.  Really hope things go well for you this time.

LittleRach – thanks for the encouraging words on immunes, need people’s positive stories on this! Glad to hear you are back on track for starting HRT.

Nicky noo – hope you’re feeling better. It’s a tough time, totally understandable to be worrying.

Emmawaitspatiently – Hang on in there! Tightening feeling could be a very good sign.  

Hello to those I’ve missed. Hope everyone is ok today.   Totally exhausting day for me. Finding it tough holding down a full time job and worrying about all this. Lots of people off sick at the moment too so being obsessive about that too.


----------



## SHARBARA

emma

i feel same had a headache all day and feel very AF like


----------



## Flames

Just a quickie to wish Louise lots of luck and    for today x


----------



## Littlerach

Good luck Louise! Fingers and toes crossed xxxxx


----------



## Littlerach

.....and flames- good luck for your scan hon...thinking thick!!   xxxx


----------



## Flames

Thanks for your thick thoughts little rach - they worked!! Lining 14mm which I am really pleased with. I was feeling a bit non-plussed about this tx but I feel a lot cheerier now. It's great to see you back by the way, I had been wondering how you were doing.

So, embies out on Thurs and et Fri....getting exciting now!

I will do personals later as on my phone in a cafe!!


----------



## Hbkmorris

Morning Ladies

Flames.. WoooHooo 14mm is a super lining.. my word they'll never fall out with that thickness and i'm sure there going to feel right at home.. I shall be thinking of you on Thursday & Friday.. Good Luck xxx

Littlerach.. Hello how are you doing? x

SHARBARA.. Hope your headache has passed.. I've got one from DR so I do sympathise with you x

tabby cat.. Working & tx is a complete mare.. especially when others are off sick or holiday. I won't be allowed to have as much time off this time as it'll be to soon to xmas and I've got to get all my stock lists sorted and end of month figures done before 21st Dec. I'd test before then anyhow so it'll either going to be a sober chrimbo (i'm praying) or a drunken one    x

nicky noo 77.. I'm so pleased your more relaxed now.. My hospital don't even check the levels so that's one up on me.. I wish they did I'd feel more confident in their abilities!! x

Mini Minx.. I PM'd you with my dates & details x

Hello to everyone else.. sorry if I've missed you but as i'm at work I best get back to it!! AFM.. well i'm still jabbing the Buserelin.. this DR had better work as I feel like pants! constant headache's and dizzyness and a few hot sweats. Roll on Thursday then I can hopefully start pill popping xx


----------



## Hbkmorris

May I just ask you ladies a wee question. 

My cons has said I can take baby asprin with this cycle and I'm sure he told me to start taking them after ET.. is that right? as I'm sure I've read that ladies have started taking them well before ET..

Much clarification required PLEASE xxx


----------



## LouH

Hello everyone, may I join you? 

You can see my history in my notes below. Currently hoping 1 embie is snuggling in!

OTD next Monday....I think there are a few of us?

HBK - ref baby aspirin my clinic say 75mg from day of ET


----------



## Hbkmorris

Thank you LouH.. As long as my clinic are singing the same words that's good enough for me.

Hay I've just read you signature and your history is simular to mine.. Bleed prior to OTD is such a downer.

How are you feeling? Not long to go for you, Have you had any symptoms? Bless you,       and i'm really keeping everything crossed for you & beannie xxx


----------



## LouH

Hbk you are right, bleed before otd is just not fair... So unexpected.

On my subsequent 3 ETs I have been on Progesterone injections gestone or prontogest and prednisolone steroid!!

I feel fine, the jabs and steroids play with the system so difficult to judge for why you feel what!! My tummy is achy all the time and just feel knackered!

Who knows... Which there was some way of knowing!!


----------



## Littlerach

LouH- welcome hon, fingers crossed for you xxxx

Flames- thanks hon! Yay to your super thick lining!!! Whoop whoop! Glad you're feeling more positive xxxx

HBKmorris- hi lovely am good thank you   think all clinics have different protocols...mine start aspirin from progynova xxxx

Louise- hope you're ok hon?

Hi to everyone else xxxx


----------



## LouH

Hi Littlerach - Thanks for your welcome! xx


----------



## Cookie987

Hello

its a   for me!!!!!!!!yay!!!! so happy. got an early scan on 19th dec xxxxx


----------



## Hbkmorris

Louise congratulations hunni... Bet your overjoyed.. I can't wait till I can write a bfp.. Well done you.. Roll on your first scan to hear the little heartbeat xx


----------



## nicky noo 77

Congratulations Louise that's fab news, you must be thrilled    , hope there's many more BFP's to come on this thread xxx


----------



## SHARBARA

yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy louise !!!!!


----------



## EmmaWaitsPatiently

Littlerach - thanks for the   hun. hope you're ok? nice to hear from you again xx

Nicky - glad you're feeling a bit better about the progesterone levels. How are you feeling in yourself? xx

TabbyCat - isn't it awful having to work through tx? I've got zero patience for people and walk around with a frown on my face all day   at least it keeps us occupied!!

Sharbara - I had a headache today too   that it's good sign for both of us xxx

Flames - great news on your lovely thick lining! Hope it all goes well on thu / fri, I'll be   for you xxx

hbk - sorry you're feeling rubbish hun. the d/r is just awful   . it does mean that the drugs are working though  . I started baby asprin about a week before ET so sounds like all clinics are different?

LouH - welcome to the thread. my OTD is 29th but I'm going to test on 28th which is the same day as you!! I'm having the same symptoms - achy tummy and feeling a bit tired. It's frustrating not knowing what it means but   they're goos signs for both of us xxx

Finally Louise - so so happy for you sweetie you must be over the moon. hope the early scan comes around quick for you and hope you have a happy and healthy nine months xxxxx

AFM - started feeling a little bit sick today and have still got this ache all across my lower abdo. It's so hard to know if it's pg symptoms or AF on her way? I have been driving myself crazy today with impatience. I almost bought a test   even though it's only 4dpt! How ridiculous am I? I just wish this week would hurry up - feel like it's been Tuesday for weeks!! aaaaarrrghhhh!!!! xxx


----------



## lilyisabel

Hello can I join you lovely ladies?
I am having my frosties taken out of the freezer next month. We've got three and all three will be defrosted - the current plan is for a natural cycle (as long as I ovulate).

My day 10 scan is next Wednesday and I'm very excited to get started again. Though not looking forward to the two week wait, I went a bit loopy last time  

Sending   to all, especially those on the 2ww 

Lx


----------



## Littlerach

Louise- yay!!!!! Fabulous news hon! So very pleased for you and great you have scan booked before Christmas     xxxx

Emma- all sounds very promising to me hon! Sorry time is standing still for you lovely....sending   and   xxx Thanks for the welcome back, I'm good thanks just relieved to be onto hrt after 4.5 weeks of d/r! Xxxx

Lilyisabel- welcome hon! We may well have ET at similar time as I've got scan next fri with ET planned some time w/c 5th dec.....so we can go stir crazy on 2ww together!! Xxx 

Rach xx


----------



## tabby cat

Flames – Great news on your scan. Roll on Thurs and Fri now.. wishing your frosties a happy waking up.

Hbkmorris – Hoping Thurs comes quickly for you and you can leave the Buserelin fuzziness and jabbing behind you soon. I took asprin from beginning of HRT but as others have said, every clinic has a different approach.

LouH – Hello, hoping things go well for you this time. Wishing you lots of luck.

Louise – Amazing news!!!    You must be over the moon. Congratulations and best wishes for happy and healthy pregnancy.

Sharbara – Hope the headaches clear soon!

Emmawaitspatiently – Sorry things are going slowly... though totally agree how can it only be Tuesday!  Keep positive and stay away from those sticks, you can do it !  

Hi Lilyisabel, welcome, I think we all go loopy in 2ww, hardly surprising really. Good luck with your natural FET. 

Hello Little Rach and everyone else - hope you’re doing ok today.

AFM – 2nd lining scan is tomorrow so madly eating anything and everything that looks like it might be healthy and hoping for the best. Really feeling quite caught up in stress and work this week still and need to chill in a major way. At least I get to leave early for my scan tomorrow!   DH returns from working abroad for a month on Fri so really looking forward to having his moral support back and some serious looking after wife


----------



## LouH

Thanks for the further welcomes! and welcome to *lilyisabel*

*Louise* - Congratulations...how exciting.

*Tabbycat* - you must really be looking forward to having DH home...enjoy!!

*Emma* - fingers crossed our signs are good...I really really hope so!


----------



## Faith2011

Hello ladies 
Thank you all so much for your lovely messages. DP and I are down   but not out and we will be trying again with our remaining frosties with the start of my next cycle. Blow me bubbles and wish me luck  

Louise: Wow, well done girl. Here's to an uneventful 9 months.    

To all others I hope to cross paths with you all on the baby boards when we're all moaning about sleepless nights  

Good luck everyone & goodbye for now. 
xxx


----------



## Flames

Louise:  Wooooooo Hooooooo!!         So pleased for you and pleased that you have a scan booked already.  I hope you have an uneventful 9 months x

Faith:  Good luck with your next cycle, wishing you a peaceful and healing christmas and sending    for the rest of your fertility journey.

Tabby Cat: Good Luck for scan tomorrow, I hope your lining is thick and cozy.  You must be really looking forward to seeing DH again, I hope you have a wonderful weekend together.

Hi to everyone else, will have more time to chat tomorrow when off work - woo hoo!!

AFM:  I have had my first gestone injection, not as bad as I thought but my bum was pretty sore all night.  I don't think it's going to be fun but hopefully it will be worth it.


----------



## Hbkmorris

Hi Ladies.. sorry need to help & advice please

I got my AF on day 9 of buserelin injections (3 days later than AF due) I normally finsh my AF on day 5. On Monday my AF was very much distant so I thought GREAT it's all over and bring on Thursday BUT today my AF has come back not enough for a bung pr a pad but mainly when I wipe.. It's bright red too.

Is this normal? has anyone else had this? I'm terrified that tomorrow will come and they'll tell me I have to carry on DR before I go on to HRT pills.. PLEASE help as I'm loosing the will to live xx


----------



## Tessykins

Girls, I'm so disheartened and sad  

We're going for our ET today using the very last of our embryos which were thawed yesterday.  They had all be frozen on day 1 and had been single cell.  They were taken out of the freezer on Monday afternoon and when I phoned yesterday at about 10am, 3 out of the 5 had survived the thaw with one of them a 2 cell (on day 2) and the other two had yet to divide although the embryologist said that they were showing signs of doing so.

I was worried sick all last night and phoned again at 10am today to see how they were doing - the 2 cell is now a 4 cell and the single cells are now 2 cells.  But it's day 3 girls   They embryologist said that they are indeed a little slow.  

I'm so upset and haven't even had the ET yet - I just don't want to put myself through 2 weeks of misery for absolutely nothing again.  

Girls, I'm so sorry for this very self-pitying post.  Can any of you offer any words of wisdom?  Thanks XXX


----------



## LouH

Hi HBK -   , this process is never easy is it or as we expect. Why don't you give the clinic a call today so they can put your mind at rest? xxx


----------



## Witters

Hey, try not to worry  they are dividing right?! I had transfer cancelled due to ohss and my 3 embies were frozen on day 3, two 4 cell and one 8 cell. They were very fragmented and not suitable to freeze but we beg pleaded and finally persuaded them to. 

Come thaw day, all thawed but one 4 cell lost a cell so we had an 8 cell and a 4 cell transferred.  My clinic were all very negative throughout every stage of my FET cycle.  At 11 dp3dt I began to bleed and cramp.  So I tested 3 days early to "complete" the cycle, 'knowing' it will be negative. To my delighted shock, it was an instant BFP - the test line showed before it had reached the control line!

I had further episodes of bleeding throughout my pregnancy and waters broke at 29 weeks and I deli eyed naturally at 30 weeks - but.... Both stuck! I do not know which is which obviously, but both my twins are perfect in every way!

We must remember that although medically helped, IVF also has a nature part to play and nature can work in strange ways. We see many ladies have perfect embryos transferred only to be devastated with a negative result. Likewise, there are plenty of success stories, mine included with 'poor' embryos. Incedently, I am sooooo lucky to have conceived again naturally, so never give up 

The best thing for you to do now is to believe in your embryos, create a happy, positive, welcoming womb to 
encourage them to stay with you  

Funnily enough, I had an email alert to say my original thread when I was preparing for FET was being merged, so I took the opportunity to read through it. It made great reading! I had forgotten some of my journey, so was fab to remember it all again.  I had many comments about how Tbey believed my positivity must have played a part in my BFP. I must admit, reading back, I was much more positive than I even remember!

Good luck and I look forward to reading all about your BFP in a couple of weeks!!


----------



## Fire Opal

Hello guys

I'm so happy for all of you who have got a BFP and a BIG   to those with a BFN


Well the   old witch knocked on my door BIG time this morning but i'm not going to   I'm so greatful to be blessed with my daughter that i'm going to put all my energy into making her life as full as possible. 


Take care all and   

Fire Opal


----------



## babybluz

Awww tessy   
I have no words of wisdom as it feels like so long ago i was going through treatment, my FET did work and im so petrified at going through it all again. 

Witters  is right be positive as much as you can im sure it helped me too, i felt while i was pupo that I was gonna milk it for all I could and enjoy it even if it was only for 2 weeks. I know thats hard to do when you have been knocked down before, but keep         

Hope ET went ok, good luck   for you         


Witters, hi I remember chatting to you before  hope your doing ok? xx


----------



## Rojakhan

Hello everyone,        hope everyone is doing well.                                                                                                      Lousie,    have a very Healthy nine months.                                                      Faith, sorry about sad news .    Good luck for next cycle                                                                                                        Fire opal,  sorry about sad news  God bless you.                                                                                              Koolkap,  h r u?  Best of luck for tomorrow.I just want to when I'll stop hot bottle and massage on tummy?    Tobby cat , Good luck for tomorrow scan.                                                                                            Emma , h r u?                                                                                                                                              AFM,  tomorrow will be my last suprecur injection.i am so tired today because my son is not feeling well from yesterday, he have flu.My poor baby cannot sleep, eat and drink.


----------



## nicky noo 77

Fire Opal, so sorry to hear the witch showed up, take care Hun    And enjoy your gorgeous daughter xxx


----------



## Tessykins

Witter and Babybluz, thank you so, so much for your replies - I'm feelingmuch better now - I think I was just having a meltdown this morn what with it being ET day   

Witters, you really don't know what your reply meant to me.  I was sitting in the waiting room just before ET when I read your comments on my phone.  I decided there and then to be positive and to be glad for what we have embryo-wise - you really did fill me positivity and hope  

When we into the treatment room we were told that the 4 cell had gone to a 6 and that one of the 2 cells had become a 4!!  So we have little fighters on our hands!  They aren't perfect as there's fragmentation etc, but they're our wee embies and I know that they're inside me now continuing to develop and grow.

Thank you so, so much - you really did help me so much    

I'll let you know the result in two week's time. xxxxx


----------



## irishgirlie

Congrats to Louise on your BFP woo hoo    
Fire Opal - so sorry for you.  Enjoy life with your daughter and cherish every moment   
Hi to everyone else.
I had my day 14 scan this morning and despite the massive amounts of progynova, acu and everything else my lining is only 6.6mm.  My clinic here said they would do a transfer on that but the minimum for the Czech clinic is 7mm.  However when I emailed them and told them it was 6.6mm with a triple line they said they would still go ahead so I'm booked in to have ET on Monday.  Argh.  I don't hold out much hope of it working as the last time I had 7.4mm on day 14 and it reduced to 6.9 by ET.  But, it's better than a poke in the eye with a sharp pencil and it's all I've got so it will have to do.  I'm off to buy some more milk now to drink and try and get some raspberry leaf tea as well.  Does anyone know if your lining continues to grow once you start taking the progesterone?  Is there any point in increasing my dosage of progynova back to 8 or 10mg?  I had decreased down to 6mg on Monday due to the pains in my legs. 
Take care all
xxx


----------



## Cookie987

Thankyou for all your lovely messages, I still cant believe it!!!! Hope everyone has a lovely evening xxxx


----------



## EmmaWaitsPatiently

Lilyisable - welcome to the thread and   for your coming cycle xxx

Littlerach - d/r is just awful isn't it? hopefully things will start to get easier for you now you're on HRT  

Tabbycat - yeah to DH coming back I know you've really missed him. Good luck for your scan xxx

Faith - glad you're looking to the future . thanks for all your support and good luck for the future xxxx

Flames - hope the injections get easier! xxxx

HBK -     so sorry it's not going to plan and sorry i can't help. hope your clinic are able to give you some answers and you don't have to carry on on the horrible buserelin xxxx

FO - so sorry that the witch arrived     but so glad that you can take comfort in your beautiful daughter xxx

Rojakhan - I'm good thanks. Fed up of the dreaded 2WW. Sorry your son's not feeling well. Give him a big hug from me    

Irishgirlie - sorry it's not going very well     but I'm sure they wouldn't go ahead unless they thought there was a good chance of success xxx

AFM - was able to be a bit more composed and patient today   I've got a bloated tummy and constipated but no sore boobs which is worrying me because when I got my BFP my boobs were really sore before OTD. I wonder if that's becuase I had a HCG shot?? Either that or it's not worked this time. who knows  . Only 5 more sleeps until unofficial test day xxx


----------



## hoodie

Hi ladies, I hope you don't mind me joining! Starting meds for my first FET 9th dec- meds arrive tomorrow. I have 4 frosties, want 2 transferred bk, does anyone kno how many survive the thaw? X


----------



## lilyisabel

Hello - thank you to everyone for the very warm welcome 

I'm on my phone and it's hard to type so I'm sorry this will be very short.

Hoodie - welcome and good luck for your cycle. I was told it's about a 65% success rate for thawing at my clinic - not sure if it's different in other places. There's never a guarantee unfortunately that they will all survive. I'm going to be glad if 1 of my 3 makes it (though I'm secretly hoping for 2 )

 to those who this cycle hasn't been successful I send you every best wish for the next stage in your journey.

I've got acupuncture tomorrow I've been enjoying it and have noticed a difference after it.

Night all
L x


----------



## tabby cat

Flames – Hope your Gestone is going ok. On my last cycle DH spent a few days injecting me with the draw up needles by accident, which were larger – unbeknown to me. He got an earful for that!!   Hope you’ve got someone more sensible to do yours. 

Hbkmorris – Sorry not really sure on this one as I didn’t DR. Really hope it doesn’t cause a problem for you tomorrow and you can enjoy some blue pills.

Fire Opal – So sorry to hear AF is here.    Take care xxx

Rojakhan- Hope your little one is feeling better. Expect you’re looking forward to that last injection. 

Faith2011 – Glad to hear you are thinking forward. Hope things go well for you in the future xx

Irishgirlie  - sorry to hear your lining is not as expected. Really hope it goes well for you on Monday  . I’m sure the clinic wouldn’t go ahead if they didn’t think you had a good chance.

Emmawaitspatiently – HCG must make a big difference, so could be that I’m sure. 5 more sleeps – that’s less than a week now.   

Hi Hoodie – my clinic said 75% survival rate but guess might depend on stage of frosties?? Good luck with your cycle.

Lilyisabel – hope you enjoy your accu tomorrow. I have not done it this time as I’m struggling to find time to fit it in but found it really helpful last time.

AFM – Lining scan today was 7.4mm and they have upped my dose from 6mg to 8mg. Another scan on Monday. So moving along I think, got a bit of growing to do yet. Hugs to you all xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Sorry for not being on.  Totally drowning at work!  It is very late and I don't have time for all the personals.  Sorry.  Will try to catch up over the next few days.

Faith:  I am so sorry.  Sending massive  .

Fire Opal:   

Newbies:  Hi to all the new members and I look forward to 'chatting' with you.  

Tabby:  Lining sounds great.  Do you have an idea of when they want to do et?

Irishgirlie:  Glad that you are going ahead.  All the best for Mon.  Yes, your lining continues to grown on progeterone.  It will grow for as long as you are on the progynova.

Hi to all the other ladies who are popping pills, taking injections, getting scans and waiting patiently.   

Afm, well I had a second scan today for my FET and my lining is 7.2mm to 8mm at its thickest.  They seem happy with this.  The fluid also seems to have gone, although I am still convinced that I am passing it and that the fact that it was there may be a problem for implantation.  Anyway, I need to go with the experts so I have et tom!  Praying that my emby survives and that they don't need to thaw more than one!  Not feeling very positive but will see.

xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Oh, quick question ladies.

Do any of you/did any of you pass discharge right up to et and after?

xx


----------



## Flames

Finally I have finished work and have time to write a proper message to all you lovely ladies!

Sugarpielaura:  Good luck for et today, I guess by what you have said that you are just having 1 put back - I hope your little embie survives  the thaw and  that all goes to plan for you.

Tabbycat:  The gestone is going fine actually.  It isn't anywhere near as bad as I expected and after 4 injections I don't have a single bruise or bump on my bum so I am pretty pleased.  I am doing 50mg twice a day which my clinic said would keep the progesterone at the most constant level.  The nurse said "if I could bear it" that was the best so I was expecting some awful pain but not yet so fingers crossed!  Your lining sounds like it's getting there, my clinic said they are happy with anything over 7mm so I should think you will be fine by monday.  

Lilyisabel:  Sorry I have been slow to welcome you.  It's great to have you on board    I guess you're d/r at the mo if you have a scan next wed?  I hope you're doing OK with the flushes, headaches etc.  Hopefully you will feel great after your acupuncture today, I went to the chiropractor last night which isn't quite the same but it made me feel so much better.  It's nice to have a bit of a treat x

Hoodie:  Welcome along!!  You will start just as I end my treatment my OTD is 9th Dec.  Sending you lots of    for your cycle and hoping we will meet again on the pregnancy board later on  Look forward to chatting to you x

Emmawaitspatiently:  The injections are fine, thankyou for asking.  No where near as bad as I was expecting.  It's so hard not to second guess for symptoms etc but last time, on my fresh cycle my boobs were enormous and so painful and then the   came on day 9 and I got a BFN so I just don't think you can tell really.  Being patient is the hardest thing in the world and we all try to guess either way but try and chill if you can.   those embies are snuggling in for you x

Irishgirlie:  It must be so hard when things don't seem to be going to plan and it's easy to feel like giving up but as others have said, the clinic wouldn't do a transfer if there was no chance of it working so I think you should just be guided by them.  Maybe try and have a chilled weekend and look forward to et on monday.  

FireOpal: I am really so sorry to hear that the dreaded   arrived.  that happened to me last time and it is heartbreaking after everything we go through.  I am so pleased that you have been blessed with your daughter though and I   that you will heal in time and have a wonderful life as a family.  She is a lucky girl to have you for a mummy  

hbkmorris:  I hope that this isn't too late but when I was worried that AF was so late that it would clash with my scan the clinic said as long as it had started before the scan that was all that mattered.  I spotted on and off, some of it quite red, right up to the scan and as soon as I started HRT it stopped so I wouldn't be too worried based on this.   for today x

Sorry to anyone I have missed - hopefully i will have a bit more time to keep up with you all now that I am off work.

AFM:  Currently I am sat in my PJ's by the fire waiting on the clinic ringing to updat me on the progress of our embies.  They should have taken 3 out of the freezer this morning and we are aiming to put in the best 2.  If 2 of the 3 don't make it then we  will discuss taking out an additional one.  We have 6 in total so it seems unlikely that we could end up with none but I am pretty anxious and was awake half the night - not worried necessarily but just restless.  This process just seems to be based on nothing but pot luck sometimes and it so often doesn't go our way.....I will update you all later x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Flames:  Thanks.  Yes, just the one.  I have a lot of other health complications and we don't think that my body could cope with a multiple pregnancy so here's hoping that this one does the job!  How did your embies get on?

Afm, just a quick wee update.  My 4AA blast emby survived the thaw this morning.  Not sure what quality it is now though and will find that out when I get there.  Right, better go.  Fingers crossed.

Hope that yuo are all well.
xx


----------



## Flames

Ooooh, Good Luck sugarpielaura, I am so pleased your embie did OK. I will be thinking of you loads this afternoon   

I just had the call from the clinic.  2 of our embies have survived intact (I think with 4 cells) but one has fused, this apparently means that it is unlikely to continue dividing.  The embryologist said that the 2 that have survived won't go backwards now but there isn't any way of telling if they will continue to divide or not.  Ideally they like them to be 6 cells by et tomorrow although if they're not it isn't necessarily a bad thing.  So, we have made the decision to take out one further embie with the hope that we will have 3 that have properly survived and a greater chance of at least one that has gone on to divide further by tomorrow.  Our et is booked for 4pm tomorrow but the clinic will call this afternoon with an update on the 4th one they are taking out.

It's very complicated isn't it? I feel pleased though, at least all the drugs have been worth it because we should have 2 to put in.  Am a teeny bit excited now x


----------



## koolkap

Had my ET today morning.. I have 2 on board  ..!  They gave us a scan photo of the embryos.  I am on Clexane and Progynova 5 tabs a day! I still wonder why did they book bloods for 8th DEC.. I was under the impression that for FET its 10 days.. :-( now i have to wait full 2 weeks..
off for a lovely relaxing acupuncture session


----------



## Flames

Well done KoolKap!  Sending you     and    for your 2ww.  Hope you enjoy your acupuncture x


----------



## SHARBARA

my otd is 13 days post et for bloods koolkap and 16 days if i wanna do a urine stick


----------



## Rojakhan

Koolkap,    for 2ww  

Irishgirlie, check the page no 41 Koolkap message about lining improvement,i had fellowed that and within 2 days my lining improved 7.5 to 8.9 hope this will help you  .but all of this i am taking 6 tablets of progynova every day.

Emma, thanks for very warm hug.

Laura, best of luck

tobbycat, great lining 

AFM,My son is feeling better now thanks GOD. but he has transfered his flu to me


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies 

Flames: congrats. They sound like they are doing well. How did the 4th get on? All the beat for transfer tom. 

Koolkap: congrats on being pupo. Roll on the 8th. My otd is 5th. 

Rojakhan: I'm glad to hear that ur son is feeling better and hope that you feel better soon. 

Afm,transfer done. Was easy again. 8mins in and out. Quite gutted as blast hadnt started re expanding yet so was collapsed when they put it in. Last time,it had fully reexpanded again. This time jot at all so not looking hopeful. Will go thro the motions tho. 

Xx


----------



## EmmaWaitsPatiently

Hey guys how are you all doing?

Hoodie - welcome to the thread and good luck for your cycle. Hopefully this thread will help you through it xxx

lilyisable - how did your acupuncture go? Hope it helps xx

Tabbycat - thanks hun. yeah for your lining improving!! I'm thinking thick, thick, thick for you xxxx

sugarpielaura - congrats on being PUPO!! it really is good news lovie. so sorry you're not feeling positive but it's tough when there are all these set backs. you never know, this could be your time. keep up the pma and if you can't, we'll do it for you    

Flames - thanks for the reassurance hun. were you using progesterone when the witch arrived on your fresh cycle? I'm just wondering if her not showing up yet is a good sign or whether she can't come while you're on progesterone?? So glad you're getting excited and it sounds like the ones that made it are doing well! will be thinking of you tomorrow xxx

Koolkap - congrats on being PUPO!! Welcome to the 2WW! Hope you can keep sane xxx

Rojakhan - glad your little boy's feeling better but sorry you're poorly now  hope you feel better soon xxx

AFM - I had an incredibly stressful work day and ended up bursting into tears during my last (my 5th) meeting of the day . It was awful. I feel like I've reached the limit of the amount of stress I can take. On top of tx I'm buying a house, facing redundancy and trying to manage an enormous work load.  I felt as though my head might explode!! The worst is I just have no real symptoms...I was feeling stuff earlier in the week but it's all gone which is just what happened when I had my mc  . Also I cracked today and bought two tests. am considering doing one tomorrow or maybe saturday....I just can't make it til Tuesday


----------



## Witters

Tessy, aww, I'm glad you read my reply at the right time  many congratulations at being pupo!!!  You certainly do have little fighter on your hands - looking forward to following your next two weeks 

Hi babybluz! I do recognise your name  I'm good ta, hope you are too?


----------



## nicky noo 77

Emma-   awwwwh take care Hun, sorry you having a stressful day, ive had a cry to DH this eve too, this's 2ww is the worst part of the whole thing. Stay strong and it might be too early to test yet. Sending you lots of     And    


Xxx


----------



## SHARBARA

emma

i had a bit of a crack up today as well
i have no symptoms at all ........
anyway still have to wait i guess but try not to test hun ..............


----------



## lilyisabel

Evening 

Emma - sorry to hear you've had such a bad day . What a lot you've got on your plate besides tx take some time to yourself. Also step away from the sticks it only raises questions testing early (I should follow my own advice)

Nicky and sharbara -   for a great result at the end of those nightmare two weeks

Sugar pie - congrats on your et!

Rojakhan - hope you feel better soon. 

Koolkap - congrats for your et too - hope your accupuncture was as relaxing as mine

Flames - hope all goes well tomorrow and you get some decent rest tonight. Thanks for asking about side effects but this cycle is natural (will be changed to medicated if I don't ovulate) so dh is very thankful that he is not currently having to live with the cow bag that I turned into on suprecur  

Tabby cat - sending you good lining vibes  i'm really enjoying the acupuncture and didn't do it for the fresh cycle, it's just giving me time to relax so that's got to be a good thing.

Afm - acupuncture went well though my practitioner is now on hols and has given me the name of someone else to go to whilst she's off who'll have my file and all my details but arghhh I like her and had got into a good routine and now I even have to go to a different place so it's a bit unsettling. But you never know I might like this new guy more .

I just have a couple of questions what are they looking for at the first scan for a FET? Also if you're having a natural one do you have to stop   incase you do get lucky and if you had two put back and they all took that would mean triplets ? Have had too much thinking time today.

Night all
L x


----------



## SHARBARA

anyone else getting really bad night sweats


----------



## tabby cat

SugarpieLaura – Hoping my ET will be end of next week, will see how scan goes on Mon. Great news that you are PUPO, sending you lots of positive thoughts.     You just can’t tell what might happen. Snuggle in little embie. 

Flames – Hope you are taking it easy and making the most of no work. Hurray for no bruises, well done you. Good luck with your ET tomorrow, sounds like you should have 2 to put back which is brilliant. xx

Koolkap – Excellent news that you are PUPO. Hope you enjoyed your acupuncture. 

Hbkmorris –  How did your scan go today? 

Rojakhan- Hope it’s not too bad your flu and you get better soon. Xxx

Emma – so sorry you’ve had such a tough day.    Really sympathise, you’ve just got so much going on. We really could do without work through all this. No symptoms don’t necessarily mean a bad thing.   

Sharbara – Had sweats from Buserelin before but not in 2ww. Hormones are probably all over the place. Hope goes away soon xx

Nicky  - Hope you’re getting through the 2ww 

Lilyisabel – Glad you enjoyed your acupuncture. Had exactly the same problem when mine went on holiday last time. Quite liked the new lady but didn’t have the heart to defect! Not sure about your questions. Hope someone can help.

AFM – Getting some weird mild twinges I normally get before AF. Is this normal for lining building? Exhausted.... needing the weekend now.


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies 

Emma: sorry to hear that you had a rotten day,yesterday. Hope that you are feeling a bit better today. 

Nicky noo: hugs to you too. This process is just so hard. Sometimes we need to just let it all out. 

Sharbara: hope you are feeling bit better today. I've got a cold at moment so difficult to tell avout the nightsweats a body all over the place. 

Lilyisabel: are you having a medicated or natural cycle? I was told that sex was fine during my medicated cycle as my ovaries were shut down from the cetrotide. Would depend on your treatment I think. If you have two put back,you could have twins or in theory,one or both could split abd you could have 3 or 4 but very unlikely I think. 

Tabby: thanks. I had mild twinges before et with both medicated cycles. 

Afm,passing wee bits of old blood from et yday. Didn't have this lasttime but clinic said normal. Did some research on collapsed blast. Not looking too hopeful. 

Xx


----------



## Hbkmorris

Morning Ladies

Sorry i've not got time for personals but a little update from me.

I had my lining scan yesterday and all is well, it measured at 1.2mm so lastnight I started the delightful blue pills.. 6 a day!! After speaking with the nurse I've decided to take these all of a night so if I do feel sick & dizzy I can relax on the sofa or in bed. 

Next scan is next Friday to check lining thickness.. Now is the time to start eating and drinking all I can to make a difference.. Milk, Nuts and pineapple.. well I think that's right! 

Anyhow hope your all ok.. Love &    to those in need and    for ladies in waiting and for those like me i'm    that santa ready my letter x


----------



## babybluz

Whhhooooo congrats on being pupo                 

Thinking about treatment again has brought back memories of me walking round pupo with a big scarf wrapped twice round my belly!!!!!! I must have looked a right   but I read somewhere on here it was good to keep belly warm. Funny the thing we do to try make it work!

Yes wittters you also helped me after ohss and through fet, keeping me positive and it worked.   
I see you have made your family bigger since then, congratulations. 
I was so ill during my pregnancy I just couldnt bring myself to post on here as I felt guilty being so miserable when I did get pregnant.
Anyway were looking into using the 10 frosties, just waiting for an appt to start the ball rolling. Thats so long as they dont think ill get the same health problems in pregnancy again this time.

Good luck tessy

BB


----------



## Soon?

Hi Hbkmorris
Really glad your scan went well after all your worry with AF not coming. I had my scan the day before you and I too am now on the blue pills, only one a day at the moment, my next scan is 6th Dec and embryo transfer 12/13th all being well, do you know when your transfer might be.   
hello everyone else sending you all lots of luck   
Sx


----------



## Soon?

by the way everyone, I don't like pineapple juice but I know it is meant to have good things in it, bought some in m and s today with a hint of lime in it and it is very nice  
can feel myself slowly going a bit   
Sx


----------



## Hbkmorris

Hi Soon.. Woohoo we are very much cycling together. I'm due ET on 8th December but I'm not convinced I'll be ready so maybe week after. I just hope my frosties survive.

May our FET work.. I need something good to come of this heartache x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Dear all - I'll be merging this thread with the current cyclers thread this weekend ...   


Mini xx


----------



## EmmaWaitsPatiently

Hi guys,

Well I just couldn't stay away from the pee sticks. tested this morning and BFN  . My OTD is not until Tuesday but I'm fairly sure the test was right. I don't feel anything apart from bloated from the bum bullets .

Guys I don't know if this makes me a bad mother but I'm kind of relieved. There's a big part of me that feels like tx is wrong for me and I don't want to continue. I'd love to adopt a family, maybe three children of different ages. DH really isn't keen. I think it's because he was raised by a step father who pushed DH away in favour of his natural children. I don't know why but I've always felt like this is the path for me. 

Well we have one more NHS funded round that we'll probably try in six months or so and maybe after that he might come round. I'll stay around for a bit to see how you all get on.

  to all of you. I really hope your dreams come true.


----------



## Soon?

Hi Everyone
I am trapped in the house waiting for a delivery so thought I would come and say hello, seems quite quiet on here at the moment.
EmmaWP-It's not over till your OTD  , I don't know about accuracy of pee sticks, I have always waited until the blood test results.  I don't really know what to say about how you feel, treatment is not the way to go for everyone and it would be an amazing thing to do for children that need a home if you felt you could adopt.
hbkmorris-hope the blue pills are being kind, feels to me like it's ages until my next scan and it's getting so close to christmas, do you or anyone else know how long after ET of blasts you can test, don't really want to be getting bad news on christmas eve!
have a good saturday everyone
Sx


----------



## LouH

Hello All,

Sorry for being quite, have been staying at my Mum and Dads as DH has been away with work.

*Emma* - if OTD not till Tuesday there is every chance your result will change, your outlook is so strong.  and good luck.

*Soon? * - Hope the delivery comes soon!! Not sure about Blasts OTD as never got to blasts...16 days form EC no matter what stage when put back rings a bell??

*HBK* - fingers crossed all meds are doing what they should be doing!! What would we do without our Magic Medicines!

*sugarpielaura* - My clinic have always told me that spotting post ET is very normal. Try to keep + about your blasts, I have heard before of a lady whose blast collapsed and then went back to normal and she got BFP...anything is possible in this TX process!!   

*Tabbycat * - hoping you are pleased as punch the weekend is here - enjoy!!

*SHARBARA* - so many women get BFP and have had no symptoms or loads of etc etc...everyone has different experiences and until we test we will never know. Try to keep positive...distraction distraction is my method.  

*Rojakhan* - glad your DS is feeling better, sorry he has passed it onto you...typical!!

*Flames * - how did ET go?

*AFM * - am going to test tomorrow morning, the clinic have said this is fine. Such a huge thing to know in such a small moment, feel rather sick about it. Have had AF pains for last few days same as on last 3 attempts so trying to be + but grounded.


----------



## Flames

Hello Girls!

Sorry I didn't post after ET, we decided to go out for fish and chips to celebrate and then we visited my parents for an hour or so and then my brother ended up in A&E with concussion - not related to our visit!! (he's fine though).  By the time we got home at midnight I was exhausted.

LouH:   for tomorrow my lovely!!  I will be popping in as soon as I wake up to see how you've done.   That you get that BFP.  I didn't get to OTD  with y IVF cycle as AF came early, I feel a bit sick about peeing on a stick already and I have 13 days to wait so I can only imagine what you feel like  ^hugme  Try and remain positive and enjoy today x

Soon:  Has your delivery come yet?  I hope it's something exciting!!  I don't know about how long you have to wait to test - I have to wait 2 weeks this time with a day 3 embryo which is the same as last time with a day 2 - I have no idea if blasts are different - sorry.  I am sure oneof the girls on here will know though.  I  know what you mean about having bad news at Christmas - our OTD is the day we fly out to Austria for a friend's wedding......just what I will feel like doing after bad news - NOT!!!!!!

Emma:  You must test again on OTD - 3 days is a long time and your result could definately change in that time.  It must be really hard that you are keen to try adoption and DH isn't.  It is such a selfless thing to do, any child you were to care for would be lucky to have you.  I guess you will just have to give DH time, but don't give up on this cycle yet - keep that PMA going no matte rhow hard it is  

hbk:  I knew it would be OK    I am pleased you are now on the blue pill popping part of the journey!!  So much better that just the buserelin on it's own.  I hope friday comes around quickly for you....enjoy the weekend!

Sugarpielaura:  It is soooooo hard but PMA is so important in this process or we all end up   (although sometimes I think we are   to do tx in the first place!!)  Your blast may well be snuggling down right now - there are hundreds of women on here who have had BFP despite all the odds being stacked against them - try to focus on that   that everything works out ok xxx

AFM:  We are really pleased after ET yesterday.  Of the 4 embryos 3 had survived and we had a 6 cell, an 8 cell and a 5 cell (they had all been 4 cell when they were defrosted) We put in the 6 and 8 cell which we felt really positive about.  I kind of thought that if even one of them had started to divide after defrosting I would feel really pleased so I feel that we are really lucky and that I couldn't ask for better really.  Today I feel a bit more apprehensive, it is always really exciting after et then it hits you that it might not work and that even though they're in they probably won't make it - as you can see I'm not very good at taking my own advice about PMA!!!!  

I have one question for those of you who have used gestone:  I don't have any side effects after 4 days - is this normal?  I can't remember when I got sore boobs in my fresh cycle but I thought it would be much worse on gestone so I am a bit worried it's not working.......

I think I may go for a nap now.  I hope you are all having a nice weekend xxx


----------



## Hbkmorris

Afternoon Ladies

EmmaWaitsPatiently you must wait for OTD as your HCG levels change each day so until it's test day you can't be 100% sure.. I'm    for you x

Soon?.. With my fresh ICSI with Blast i only had to wait for 10 days so I figured if I had ET on 8th Dec I could test on 17th Dec so well before xmas... Fingers crossed that we test together and we get out BFP if not I'm off to Dr Gorgy for Immunes testing as there has to be a reason why they don't implant x

LouH.. I'm    for a perfect result for you as you really deserve it to work now x

Flames.. Ha ha ha Blimey what an affect on people you have... Your poor brother.. hope his ok now. What fantastic embies you have onboard.. Well done you & you should have lots of      as they are as good if not better than fresh ones so there bloomin strong embies. Have faith! Your also very lucky to have gestone as my drugs company and those that I tried back a month or so ago hadn't got any so I'm back on the pessaries     3 a day too...   

AFM.. I feel like I've really got a cold on it's way.. I've got a terrible itchy throat and always feel cold, bit of a pain when you can't take anything other than Para's. The blue pills are not as bad as I thought they would be.. infact I just get really tired come 4pm (now!) and I end up going to bed at 9ish. I'm trying the milk action, a little pineapple but I just can't stomach brazil nuts.. I can do all the other nut's but not brazil's.

May everyone have a super weekend. x


----------



## fingers and toes

Hi everyone. I've just had my first cycle of icsi and unfortunately they have had to freeze our embryos due to high no of eggs collected. When I am recovered what is the procedure for FET. For example what drugs do I have to take, is it similar to a full cycle without growing eggs?

Thanks x


----------



## Hbkmorris

Hi fingers & toes.. Have you been cancelled due to ohss? How many eggs were recovered? Have they been fertilised with your dh sperm? 

Well I'm on medicated FET so I'm not sure if you'll do natural or medicated but my cycle was start on day 19 of AF which was 8th nov ( nomad ladies with a normal 28 day cycle would start on day 21) on 0.5ml of buserelin then I had a baseline scan on 24th nov and now I'm on HRT pills, next scan is 2nd dec with possible ET 8th December. Be aware that different hospitals/clinics do different cycles using different drugs so don't worry if your given something different. 

Xx


----------



## LouH

Evening Ladies - Thanks for you thoughts, am absolutely bricking it to be honest, feel like bursting into tears as have such heavy AF pains. 

*Fingers and Toes* - sorry you've had a rough few days, hope you feel better soon. Regards the FET process I think they decide on natural or medicated based on how regular your cycle is. Mine have been natural so not sure how medicated works. With natural I have been scanned on day 8 to see follicle progress, a few days later if necessary then given OPK sticks to do. When I get the surge to say ovulation is there I call the clinic and 3-4 days later the frosties get defrosted and we have ET. Hope this helps, I imagine they won't make you wait, a girl on my clinic forum had an FET the cycle after abandoned due to OHSS, it may be a personal preference to wait of course.

Good Luck. xx


----------



## fingers and toes

Hi hbkmorris- Yes due to ohss they collected 23 eggs 15 have been fertilised with dh. x


----------



## fingers and toes

Thanks Lou H xx


----------



## Hbkmorris

Bless you.. Well you've got some beauty frosties so that's a fantastic start.. As you had ohss I'd say your clinic may opt for medicated but I'm not expert. 

You can start as soon as you feel ready, at my hospital they say after 1 natural bleed after a cancelled cycle due to ohss. 

Fingers crossed for you muffin.. You've some beauties so I'm sure your going to be just fine xx


----------



## SHARBARA

emma

i poas as well today and a BFN but im sure its right dont feel anything no sore boobs ... nothing
dont think i will go to get a hcg done on tues will just do anothet pee test on friday its a long drive to the clinic for me and would rather just test at home on fri and then be done and come off all the hideous drugs


----------



## LouH

BFN for us as well today. End of the road for us, very sad.


----------



## Flames

Lou, I am so sorry for your sad news.  This process is so heartbreaking.


----------



## fingers and toes

Lou, sorry to hear your sad news, the world can be a very hurtful place. take care and hope you are being looked after well.

Love A x


----------



## nicky noo 77

Lou- so sorry to hear your news, take care of yourself


----------



## Hbkmorris

Lou.. Word cannot express how your feeling.. Some of us have shared your heartache and we all know that time is a healer.. Take care of yourself and treat yourself & your family to some quality time together xx


----------



## Rojakhan

Hello Ladies, hope everyone is doing well.  Emma, wait until  tuesday Everything will be postive .      Sharbara,  wait until tuesday     .    Lou, so sorry   .


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies  

Hbkmorris:  Glad to hear that you are all go with the wee blu pills.  They really do make you tired and I hope that your cold disappears fast.  

Soon:  Also glad that your scan went well and that you are all started on the blue pills.  For both my FETs with blasts, I have been told to have a blood test 10 or 11 days after transfer.

Emmawaitspatient;y:  I am sorry to hear that you are testing negative at the moment, although I really do think that you may be too early.  I was just reading the back of the tests that I bought and there is only just over50% chance of the tests getting it so right, so early on!  Also, if you have a wee look at the embryo development table, there wouldn't be enough HCG in your system yet.  Stay positive.    I have also thought about adoption and have to say that it is a very kind thing for you to want to do and I hope that you get your family in one way.  

Lou:  I am so sorry.     There are no words which will comfort you but I hope that you are getting a lot of cuddles at the moment.  Thank you for your kind words of hope earlier as well.

Flames:  Thanks.  Great to hear that your et went well and that the embies were also great.  Congrats on being PUPO!!  When is your OTD?

Fingers and toes:  I think that it is different depending on what protocol that you are on.  I started the estrogen tablets on day 3 of cycle and then the whole thing is finished within 4 weeks!

Sharbara:  I hope that you have a better result on Tuesday.  

Afm, well ladies I think that my last transfer has been a waste of time.  I am convinced that the embryo was gone before it was transferred in and that I am wasting drugs and time in this 2ww!  I am getting nothing that I had for my last BFP - twinges, implantation bleed etc... so def think that it is game over.  Just want to reach test date so that I can move on and have a glass of wine!!

xx


----------



## LouH

Hi All - thank you all for your kind thoughts. I wish everyone of you all the luck in the world!!!

*Sugarpie* - Tonight I am very thankful I had a cold bottle of rose in the fridge!!

Spk soon, L xx


----------



## Jessie sue

Hi back again
Anyone have any experience of thawing embies frozen in 2007/2008?
Success rates are not supposed to be good   
We are due thaw on Tues and growing on to blasts with transfer booked for thurs p.m         (one for each embie)
SO nervous.
Also - cyclogest pessaries - how quickly are they absorbed ? Anyone know? 

xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi

Jessie Sue:  I am afraid that I can't answer the thawing question about embies in 2007/2008 but guess that the new technique of thawing could be used on them and therefore the same success rate?  My clinic has a 90% success at thaw rate.  The cyclogest pessaries take about 20 mins to absorb.  I pop them in and then lie for 30 mins and then get up and about my business.  I put them in first thing in the morning and then whilst going to bed, so lying down anyway.

Lou:  Hope that you enjoyed the wine.  I bought a bottle today and put it in the fridge so that it is there!

xx


----------



## Flames

Evening all! Another weekend has passed by......I am on my phone as DH using laptop so this will prob be quite brief and full of spelling mistakes!

Jessie Sue: Welcome! I am afraid I can't answer either of your questions but I just wanted to wish you lots of luck for your embies thaw and et. Will look forward to hearing how you get on and will be thinking of you this week.

Sugarpielaura: My OTD is 9th dec which is the same day we fly to Germany for a friends wedding. I am a bit stressed about the whole thing as I am concerned about not having enough drugs - especially gestone which seems to be practically impossible to source at the mo. The clinic assure me it will be fine but i am a worrier. I am also not sure about how cheery I will be feeling if we get bad news but I will drown my sorrows with some gluwein at the Christmas markets!! You must try not to give up yet, keeping positive if you can will help you cope with the dreaded 2ww. Loads of people get BFP without any symptoms . Try and keep smiling, we are all here for you.

Fingers and toes: I am so sorry to hear that your cycle hasn't gone to plan. At my clinic you have to have one period before starting again but I guess as the others have said it's slightly different everywhere and I guess it will depend on how you are doing physically and whether you are recovered. My cycle has been very similar to fresh but with no stimms - just oestrogen to thicken lining. It HD been much easier and less invasive. Wishing you a speedy recovery and the best of luck for FET x

hbk: My brother is fine now thanks!! Sorry to hear you have a cold. I had one whilst on blue pills and it didn't seem to affect my lining but it is pants that you can't take much. I hope it's a quick one and that you feel better soonest. 


AFM: We have had a pretty chilled weekend following et. Went out for dinner at good friends last night and to ice hockey tonight and apart from that sat on the sofa!! I did put a load of laundry on yesterday!! I feel a bit irritable which may be a side effect of the gestone and I am still worried that I don't have sore boobs. Last tome they really hurt and were massive (even though I got a bfn). Although i know I am lucky to have the gestone at all I am really worried about not being able to get any more if I get a bfp which is further complicated by the fact that we are going to Germany on otd and only have enough until the day we come back. Then there's the fact that the clinic only give drugs for a month after otd and after that I have to get it from Gp. As many of you have discovered normal chemists can't get gestone so I am in a pickle about it. I am going to call the clinic tomorrow and chat about it to put my mind at rest. As with everything I am sure it will be fine in the end! x


----------



## lilyisabel

Hello

Lou - I'm so sorry to hear your news   so wish it had been a different ending. Definitely take some time for yourself to come to terms with it and get and give dh lots of hugs 

Emma -   you tested too early and Tuesday will be a different story

Sugarpielaura - also   that that bottle of wine you put in the fridge stays there for at least nine months but I like your thinking and will be following your example  

Jessiesue - hello I have no experience of thawing embies sorry. Unfortunately I have had the cyclogest pleasure and same for me as Laura .

Hello to everyone else hope you're all doing okay. 

I've got that horrid Sunday night feeling - why can't it be a bank hol tomorrow?
L x


----------



## Boggler

Hi guys

Mind if I join?  I am going in for ET tomorrow for two 5 day blasts. Getting excited and nervous. I am off work for two weeks so I am quite relaxed. 

Looking forward to the thread. 
Boggler


----------



## lilyisabel

Hi Boggler,

Good luck tomorrow for et   your two get nice and snuggly during your two weeks off!

Looking forward to chatting more 

Lx


----------



## EmmaWaitsPatiently

Hi everyone,

Thanks to everyone for the reassurance after saturday.

LouH - so sorry for your BFN hun     this journey is so unfair and so tough. I hope you have the support around you that you deserve xxxx

Flames - congratulations on being PUPO. It is hard to keep the PMA. Don't be hard on yourself if you can't keep it up permanantly. Just come on here and we'll do it for you        

HBKMorris - sounds like the cycle is going well. sorry you're not feeling well. hope you get better soon   

Sharbara - sorry you're testing negative at the moment. I   that it's just because it's too early. It's really tough waiting, especially when there are no symptoms   

Rojakhan - thanks for the support. How are you doing?

Sugarpielaura - thanks for the support and sorry that you're having a tough time too. The wait is so so hard, especially when there are no symptoms. when's your OTD? 

JessieSue -    for Tuesday - you never know xxx

Lilyisable - I hate that sunday night feeling! hope your day's not been too bad xxx

Boggler - good luck for ET today xxx

AFM - after saying I was relieved on sat I have just cried non stop since then apart from yesterday afternoon when I had to go to my niece's first birthday party, which was full of babies and so so hard. Got home and carried on crying. I feel as though I'm going to crack up. I'm so stressed that I'm worried about my health. I've taken today off work today just want to get OTD out of the way tomorrow. After that I might go to see my GP. This cycle has been very very hard and in retrospect it was probably too soon after my miscarriage. I'll let you all know how it goes tomorrow but not holding up much hope xxx


----------



## SHARBARA

fingers crossed for u emma

im not gonna get my bloods done tomorrow as i have a filty cold and have  a hour drive to clinic im gonna wait till my urine test date which is friday tested again today and neg so not expexting anything else now


----------



## Flames

Sharbara:  Sorry you are feeling poorly, I really think you should hold out a little hope for OTD - it is quite a long time from now until friday so it's not surprising you are getting a negative test at the mo.  Keep the faith and keep away from the pee sticks!! I hope you feel better soon  

Emma:  Thanks for the encouragement, this is such an amazing thread, I don't know what I would do without it.  I spoke with the clinic this morning and they helped ease my anxietly levels a bit.  Basically they said they will do everything they can to get hold of gestone so I don't need to panic about it.  Worrying won't do any good so I am just going to forget about it (ha ha) unless I get a positive test......I am sorry to hear you have had an upsetting weekend, I think we all go through a rollercoaster of emotions in the 2ww, you may find that you feel better once you have an answer either way but chatting with your GP won't do any harm.  Whatever the outcome make sure you take some me tijme to heal from the stress.  Can't you take this whole week off work and try to relax and focus on you for a change?

My friend has just send me the Zita west CD by special delivery so I may try it out and then have a bite of lunch x


----------



## Boggler

Hi guys

Hope your all doing ok. I am starting to get a bit panicky . I have had really bad cramps all day and am Convinced it's over before it's began.  I always cramps and af symptoms straight from ovulation straight from ovulation and suspect my lining does something funny when they stop looking at it. I know nuts right. Does anyone else get these cramps?

Have to work on the personals when I get to the pc the phone is a nightmare to post on!!


----------



## LouH

Hi all,

*Boggler* - I hope your ET goes well tomorrow (hope thats right, how I read your bio?) good luck

*Flames* - I was on Pronotgest this cycle as no Gestone available...have you asked the clinic about this, at least then you can have3 the peace of mind knowing you have a back up plan. xx

*Sharbara* - fri a long way off, result can DEF change by then...   

*Emma *- Huge hug for you for your feeling sad, all the luck in the world for tomorrow.   

*AFM* - Thanks for all the further thoughts and support, not sure what is next as yet...not going to rush into anything. Good Luck All, time I bow out of this thread. xx


----------



## Littlerach

Posting from my phone so apologies if I miss anyone!  

Emma- so sorry you're having such a tough time my lovely, sending big massive   and   for a little miracle for you xxxxxxx

Sharbara- sorry you're feeling poorly hon   fingers and toes crossed for positive test for you on Friday hon, although I know you're not holding out much hope I   you'll see two lines on Friday xxx

Sugarpielaura- congrats on being PUPO hon, I don't know much about collapsed blasts hon but am   hard that your little one is a fighter and is busy snuggling in for the long haul now xxxx

LouH- so so sorry hon     xxxx

Flames- sorry you've had such a worrying time over gestone...think I'll be the same if I get a bfp as clinic have a supply but am worried once d/c from clinic! Fingers crossed for us both xxx
I have the zita west cd...it's fab!
Aah hopefully you'll be on the hot choc rather than gluhwein at german markets....we have the Christmas german Market visit birmingham each year which is fab but nothing to the authentic markets in Germany I'm sure! Xxx

Boggler- lots of luck for tomorrow hon, fingers crossed all will be well and your body is just playing tricks on you with all the meds etc xxx

Hi to everyone else wishing you lots of luck whatever stage you're at xxxx

AFM- just on count down now til lining scan on Friday! Am hoping all will look thick enough to book in ET for next week! Taking 2ww off work this time as my job is very stressful so planning on chilling at home...hopefully i won't go too stir crazy!! Xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies  

Flames:  Glad to hear that you had  alovely weekend and that your clinic are going tio get the drugs all organised for you.  Germany will be fab.  We went to Berlin in October.  I LOVED it.  The Christmas markets will be amazing.  Roll on 9th Dec...    Thanks.  Everyone's support on here is my lifeline.

Lilyisabal:  Thanks.  I know what you mean.  The dreaded Monday indeed!  Hope that you survived.

Boggler:  All the best for tomorrow.    I have had the cramps since starting the pills and pessaries.  Same as the last time so try not to worry.

Emmawaitspatiently:  My otd is a week today, Mon 5th.    Sorry to hear that you have had a tough weekened and that you have been so upset.  It is only natural and the birthday party must be very tough.  I actually cancelled last week as I was meant to be at my friend's daughter's first birthday party.  She is a very dear friend and I always go to these things.  In fact, was at a chrsitening 3 days after my miscarriage but just felt that I couldn't go to this one.  Couldn't cope being the only woman there with no baby.  I am actually really glad that I didn't go.  It is very hard to make that decision though.  Will be thinking about you tomorrow.  All the best.     

Sharbara:  All the best for Fri.  When was your et?  You are very early  to be testing today if otd on Fri.  Hop ethat you feel better soon.  have you had  a look at the embryo development timetable before?

LouH:    

Littlerach:  Thanks.    All the best for your scan on Friday.  Thinking thick lining thoughts.  I also have the Zita West CD.  Not sure that it is for me.  Have listened a few times but end up falling asleep!!

Afm, well really am convinced ladies.  No signs at all that I had with last BFP before m/c.  No sensitive nipples, implantation bleeding, twinges etc...  Nothing.  Like there is nothing in there at all.

xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

It is me again.  I thought that this info might be useful.  Shows what happens and why we can't really expect to see a positive until the time is right.  There is a 3dpt one and a 5dpt one.  Hop ethat they are of some use:

**this is what happens in a 3dt :

1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
7dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
9dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
10dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT

===========

**this is what happens in a 5dt :

1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
5dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
7dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
8dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT

xx


----------



## bally78

*Emmawaitspatiently* don't know if you remember me but you were so supportive and I have still been lurking! Hope your dreams come true.
Afm going to the clinic tomorrow to discuss failed tx. We won't be having anymore tx and are going to concentrate on our miracle dd.
Still waiting for lots of bfps xx


----------



## Tessykins

Hi girls, I hope you don't mind if I jump on too.  I have been lurking over the last few weeks as I have also been going through a FET - our 3rd and I'm currently 5dp 3dt  There's quite a few on this thread and I'm sorry to say that I haven't got my head around everyone yet  

Boggler, good luck for ET tomorrow and wishing you a happy and very quick 2ww.

Emma, you have had an awful time of it and you're just right taking today off - you need to look after yourself.  When is your OTD pet?  Is there still hope?  

Sugarpie, that info is really useful and is helping me to visualise my wee embies.

Hello to everyone else who is currently pupo, awaiting scans, going for ETs and celebrating those BFPs!

I was wondering if anyone could help me.  As per usual, I've been obsessing over every twinge since ET - I've been having very light, niggly cramps everyday since ET (not all of the time, just now and again).  Also, since yesterday, my boobs have been getting sorer.  The thing is, on my last two negative cycles I had similar symptoms so I'm wondering if this cycle is going to go the same way.  Please God it won't    

I'd be sooooo grateful if any of you could offer advice.  Oh, by the way I'm currently on 8mg of prognova and am taking crinone gel every night.


----------



## tabby cat

Hi Guys

Sorry, have not been on for a while. DH is here only for a week and then is working abroad for another 2 weeks so making the most of time together at the moment.  

Lou – so sorry to hear your news.   Really hope things go well for you in the future, whatever you decide to do.

Flames – my clinic also have used prontogest before with me when Gestone hasn’t been available. Seemed very similar to me, I couldn’t  tell the difference. Glad your clinic have put your mind at rest a bit and really hope you get something sorted before you go.

Lilyisabel – Hope you’re doing ok  

Hi Boggler – Hope your ET goes well tomorrow, wishing you lots of luck.   

Emma – Wishing you so much luck for tomorrow, really hoping it’s going to be a different outcome this time. It’s so hard to put yourself through it all again after your miscarriage. Be strong and definitely take some time for yourself, whatever happens tomorrow xxx    

Sharbara – Hoping things change for you on Friday too, you never know what might happen.   

LittleRach – I’m also wishing this week away. Hoping things look good on Friday for you.

Sugarpielaura – Hope you’re doing OK. Thanks for the info, really really useful thank you.

Hi Bally, hope your follow up appointment is useful, as much as it can be. Wishing you well for the future xxx

Hi tessykins –Welcome,  I also have had light cramps as you describe on all my bfps so there is always hope I think!   

AFM – Had my final lining scan today – 8.6mm so my two blasts are coming out for ET next Monday! Seems like an age away. Having a bit of a stress about Gestone as well actually – as I have no one to inject it while DH is working away, my clinic had initially suggested that cyclogest would be ok instead but today they were questioning this a bit, wondering why I wasn’t using Gestone this time. I just want to give it all the best chance possible so am thinking about changing my plan and injecting it myself. Anyone got any experience of this? Just not sure whether I can do it – the needles are so much longer!! Think I will ring my clinic tomorrow and tell them I will give it a go.  Does anyone have any knowledge of why Gestone is used over cyclogest sometimes – I have no history of spotting before OTD etc only I once had a low progesterone result after my second bfp and I obviously have a history of miscarriage generally - as below. 

Sorry to go on. Lots of hugs everyone xxx


----------



## EmmaWaitsPatiently

Morning all,

It was a BFN for me, as expected. I think I've done all my grieving this weekend so I'm feeling ok but like we need some time off from tx.

Thanks to everyone for your support and I hope all your dreams come true xxx


----------



## Littlerach

Emma- oh hon I am soooo sorry       thinking of you and dh lots xxxxxxx

Tabby cat- ooh ET on Monday, exciting! Hope this week passes quickly for both of us! I jabbed myself with gestone on my last tx....wasn't too bad, just more scary cos of big needles! One tip I have recently found out and will be using this time is to warm the vial of gestone (in hand or pop inside your bra!!) and warm the the area you're going to jab....as it's oil based it goes in easier if warm!
As for gestone vs cyclogest....think gestone gives you higher dose cos directly into blood stream xxx

Boggler- good luck for today xxx

Tessykins- welcome hon...congrats on being PUPO ! Sounds like 2ww madness setting in for you....dont think we can help but analyse every ache and twinge....but what you are describing could just as easily be early pg signs xxxxx

Hi to all- happy Tuesday! Xxx


----------



## SHARBARA

emma im so sorry x

well today os OTD for me for my hcg im 13dp2dt but im not gonna go for it as i feel rotten my cold is worse lol and i cant fancy driving for an hour

i spoke to clinic yesterday who said do a HPT on friday so that what im gonna do but i know the answer already so im not hoping for a miraculous change
hoiping to see lots of BFP today tho xxxxx


----------



## Hbkmorris

Morning Ladies, i'm going to work backwards in this note so bare with me.

*Sharbara*.. Hope your feeling ok, I have a cold too and it's driving me insane so I sympathise with you.  to you at the mo and I really do hope that your friday HPT does show up a different result. Take care muffin x

*Littlerach*.. How are you today, roll on the end of the week that's all I can say.. I too have lining scan and very scared it's not growing thick!! saying that I've had some very strange twinges, pulls ans heavy like feeling down under.. Almost like AF is onroute.. Bloomin hope not x

*EmmaWaitsPatiently*.. You need lots of    today. When I bleed early before otd it makes the negative news alot easier to swallow so I share your thoughts. I am really sorry it's ended like this for you as I really believed the outcome would be different. May you look forward to christmas and be very merry along the way and come January you feel strong enough to start again x

*tabby cat*.. Monday shall soon arrive and you shall be PUPO once again. In answer to your question I've not been on gestone but they did suggest it to me as I always bleed prior to OTD my problem was I couldn't get any & my DP is working away right upto xmas so I too would of had to inject myself which I really didn't fancy therefore had to resort back to cyclogest but this time 3 a day. Gestone is a stronger progesterone support and I'd say you've been put on this due to you mc but I would say if you have a normal progesterone level in your body wouldn't 3 cyclogest benefit you in a simular way?!?! If you care in inject yourself, have a look at you tube there are a couple of great video's that show the process and I know of two ladies whom have frozen the area first with ice. Good Luck to you x

*Tessykins*.. Welcome aboard, sorry this is your 3rd go.. I know the feeling only to well..   this is the one for you. As for symptoms I can't really help you as all my cycles have been BFN but I can say that the first one was different to the last one. I had lots of twinges & nips like wine gums with one and the other not a sausage so who knows what goes on with our bodies... I get confused.com!! Good luck to you anyhow.. lots of   to you x

*bally78*..  Tx really is a test upon us all. Your very lucky to have DD and I too in your shoes would spend a beautiful xmas with her and maybe one day you may feel different and chose to try again but for now enjoy your family and the spirit of xmas x

*sugarpielaura*.. How are you doing? when is your OTD? as I said to Tessykins you just can't tell whats going on in our bodies, try not to ponder on how you felt before when you had BFP as all pregnancies are different. Lots of   and I'm   for you x

*LouH*.. I hope that the future does bring you your dreams and I that one day we can all find peace and get off this horrid rollercoaster... God knows we all deserve it by now x

*Boggler*.. Hello, I've got strange cramps too, almost AF onroute type and a feeling of heavy down under? thank ggodness I though I was going mad!! ha ha ha we can go mad together. Good Luck with transfer.. Thinking of you x

*Flames*.. I too have the Zita West CD, I've downloaded it onto my phone.. I'm not sure it's for me either (as someone else has already said) but it is quite restful and I will listen to it when I prop have transfer (if I get there) failing that I love buddhist chance so I'll do a bit of both x

Hope I've not missed anyone out.. sorry if I have! 
Well I am just plodding on, still on the buserelin and blue pills.. (I'm touching would) I have to say i've had side affects mainly from Buserelin (headaches) but the blue pills don't seem to be upsetting me.. which i'm now worrying about! Are they doing their job I wonder?!? I should bloomin hope so having 6 a day!! Roll on Friday when I have my scan.. lets just hope all of this is for transfer on Thursday 8th. I'm  for everyone today and lets hope we have losts of great news to share very soon.

xx


----------



## Tessykins

Morning girls, thanks so much for all of your warm welcomes!

Emma, I'm so sorry to read about your bfn - it's probably the hardest thing to take and you have been through an awful lot pet.  You're just right taking a break - enjoy Christmas with DH and try to put all of this out of your mind for a few months.  We took a years break between our first and second FET - the time flew by and we had a great time letting our hair down and going on hols.

HBK - wishing you all the very, very best of luck for your scan on Friday.  I also take progynova and I drank the old pineapple juice and ate a handful of brazil nuts - also kept a hot water bottle on belly for about an hour every night prior to ET - lining was 9mm (my thickest yet) which I was delighted with.    for good news on Friday for you

Sharbara, it's not unknown for hpts to change so      for good news for you on Friday   

Littlearch, when are you for ET?  I've never taken gestone before - what's it for hun?

Tabbycat, that's fab news about your lining and your wee embies coming home on Monday - hope the next few days fly by for you  

Sugarpie, when is your OTD?  I'm also going round the bend only I'm the opposite to you as I have flippin symptoms, but I've had them with bfns so I'm thinking this go is gonna be the same!     Wouldn't it be lovely to have a magic ball!  Like HBK said, our bodies work in weird and wonderful ways!

Boggler, hope ET went well for you hun  
"Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining" - please God this is the case    

Well girls, I'm, now 6dp 3dt and according to Sugarpie's chart, at this point


----------



## Tessykins

Girls, switch the last two lines of my previous post around and it should then make sense


----------



## bally78

Emmaswaitspatiently- sending you big hugsxxx

HBKmorris- your post made me fill up, you are such as special ladyxx

AFM: Just come back from the clinic. Been offered the opportunity for me to share my eggs! I told the clinic that we had spent £11500 altogether and wanted to inject any money into DD. The offer is we pay £500 inc drugs and I share my eggs. Had bloods taken today to check AMH and need to ring nxt wk and we go from there! Can't believe I have said yes but would love a sibling for DD and she loves babies!

xxx


----------



## Hbkmorris

Bally.. Your post made me well up too.. Bless you x 

If I was your younger I'd go for egg sharing.. We have spend £11000 which makes me feel sick but like you say spending money on your daughter is more important at this time and if you can help others along the road then your an EXTRA special star yourself. 

Tessykins.. Your lining was nice a bouncy.. Was the pineapple juice fresh? I'm eating fresh pineapples, eating nuts, drinking milk & i've been using a hot water bottle due to it being so darn cold.. 

Roll on home time xx


----------



## Rojakhan

Hello Ladies,
Hope everyone is doing well.

EMMA,so sorry about sad news   

SHARBARA, i am for good news for you on Friday .

Tessykins,good lining

HBK, 

Tobbycat,great news about lining and best of luck for ET.

Boggler, 

Littlerach, How are you?

AFM, i am feeling so down. all the time i am thinking about embryo thaw and 2ww result.i have very strange cramps in my tummy sometome i have feel everything is finish without any start .i am blessed with a very beautiful boy but i still have fear about FET.i am trying to be positive but ........


----------



## Flames

Emma:  I am so sorry to hear your sad news.  I hope that in taking a break you will be able to take some time for you and DH and work out what is the right thing to do next  

Rojakhan:  It's so hard to stay positive and this process drives us all   but try to hang in there - yu are a strong lady and you can get through this.  Where are you in your cycle?  Do you have a date for thawing/FET yet?

Bally:  It's really important in every step of this journey to do what you feel is right so make sure you take time to think things through and come to the best decision for your family.   in whatever you decide.

Tessykins:  There are so many women who get a whole variety of symptoms with both bfp and bfn and we all try to spot them and convince ourselves that it has worked - last time my boobs went up about 2 bra sizes in a week and I still got a bfn and this time I have pretty much no symptoms at all and even though I know the boobs thing doesn't mean it has worked I still keep wishing that they would grow again...........it drives us    but at least we are here to support each other  

hbk:  I was worried the blue pills wern't working because I just felt completely normal and my lining was 14mm so I don't think you need to worry.  Good luck and   for a comfy thick lining on friday.

Sharbara:  I am sorry you are still ill - hopefully you will feel better by Friday and will get good news which will make you forget all about your cold  

Littlerach:  Warming the gestone defo works, I put it in my bra 30 mins - 1 hour before the jab is due and just carry on as normal, DH says it makes it much easier and the armer it is the less I can feel it (although to be honest it is nowhere near as sore as I was expecting!)  I hope your scan goes well fri, I will send you some thick thoughts.......!!!!

Tabbycat:  I am plesed your scan went well, I hope that monday will come around before you know it!  I know a lady who injected it herself because her DH was away, she said there is a video on U tube and that is isn't too bad.  My clinic said that the dose is about the same but the difference is that the absorbtion with pessaries can be questionable where as with gestone you know it all goes in so there is no doubt about not getting enough.  I got full blown AF on day 9 of 2ww last time which is why I asked for it.  I guess it is just personal preferance.  My clinic don't use prontogest - asked them about it yesterday and they said they have never used it before because it isn't licensed for IVF use so it would require discussion between the consultants.  If Gestone becaomes a problem (ie I can't get it) I will push for prontogest as the pessaries really didn't work for me last time and I don't trust them.  Anyway, i am trying not to worry....... 

Sugarpielaura:  When is your OTD?  It is horrid to have no symptoms isn't it?  Try and keep   we are all here for you if you need us.

Boggler:  I hope et went well today, look forward to hearing from you x

AFM: I am just plodding on through the 2ww, I have no real symptoms except being a bit constipated but no sore boobs etc.  Aaaaaagggghhhh!  Tomorrow I am going out for the day with my mum which should be nice (although she has a cold that I don't really want) and I am about to start reading a new book........nothing else to report.  I am a bit less anxious than yesterday so that is good.  Am just about to do zita west again I think and then maybe a nap.


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies  

Flames:  My otd is Monday.  Hope that you have a nice day tomorrow with your mum. 

Rojakhan:  Stay strong.  It is really hard though. 

Bally:  That is great that you are getting the opportunity to egg share.  

Tessykins:  I agree.  Hope that your little emby is snuggling in tight.    Yeah, we go crazy during this 2ww.  It is just so hard!!    My otd is Monday.  When is yours?

Hbkmorris:  Good luck for your lining scan on Friday and I am sure that all is well.  

Sharbara:  All the best for Friday.  

Emma:  I am so sorry to hear your news.  Please take time to grieve and take good care of yourself.    

Hi to anyone else that I missed.  Hope that you are well.

Afm, well ladies sme old, same old.  Popping the pills and the pessaries too!   No symptoms here at all.  The odd AF like twinge so knicker checking constantly!  Sorry if tmi   but today have felt that discahrge is increasing.  Anyone else have this on 2ww?  I am desperate to test as just want to move on as am really convinced it's not worked.  Want to stop taking the drugs but know that it is too early to test.  

xx


----------



## fingers and toes

Did anyone have any pain after ec when going to the toilet? It will be a week tomorrow and ive still got discomfort. x


----------



## tabby cat

Hi girls
Just a quick one from me as no time today...

Emma – Sending you massive hugs.    Hope you take some time for yourself before you decide what to do next. 

Rojakhan – sorry you’re having a down day. You can get through it. Sending you lots of positiviness   . What is your timescale honey?

Fingers and toes – maybe give your clinic a call? Took me a while to get over EC but worth letting them know.

AFM – thank you all so so much for your words on my Gestone crisis, I really appreciate it – was really helpful  . Spoke to the clinic today and am going to stick to my 3 cyclogest a day but do a progesterone test next Monday before ET to see if levels are ok so feeling much better about that. Trouble was I saw someone different yesterday which I think confused things but they had a good look  at my notes today. 

Have a good evening all and will catch up later in the week xxxx


----------



## Boggler

Hi Guys

I had my ET today at about 4 'clock - started to spot just now on wiping pinky red on tiolet tissue. Have been having cramps all day yesterday and today - kind of gassy AF cramps.(despite using atosiban & ritrodine to stop them) I am also very bloated.
Also have a lot of pressure in lower abodmen.

Is normal?  Am i losing the plot and just have a wind problem. ??

Any ideas. I am trying to tell myself I am taking a lot of drugs that the belly issues had to be a side effect of 1 of them!!!

Thanks
Boggler


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Boggler

Congrats on being pupo.   Please try not to worry. I was having cramps for week or so before et and I'm mighty bloated. It's the drugs. The spotting after et is normal. I asked as i also had it. 

Welcome to the 2ww!


Xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

On my phone so just quick wee one. I've just had a fall. Landed on front but more to side. Hurt my shoulder,hip and ankle. Worried I might have done some damage to any emby,if its still going inside. Any thoughts? Nothing I can do about it but perhaps a fall is more dangerous when ladies have an actual bump?

Xx


----------



## Boggler

Hi sugar pie. 

The womb is very well protected and your little embie is snuggled well in there!! Off to study your charts on development now!! 

Stupid tww. !!!

Boggler


----------



## Flames

sugarpielaura:  You can't do any damage to your embie by falling over, the uterus is very well protected by the pelvis at this stage so don't worry.  i see a lot of women every day who have fallen over and it rarely does any damage unless they have a bump that they fall directly on to x

Boggler:  How was your et?  How many have you had transferred?

Fingers and Toes:  I definately had pain when passing urine after ec for quite a while with my fresh cycle, I guess it is just where there has been a certain amount of trauma with the ec and it all has to settle down.

Well, I better go and get washed and put on some clothes to meet my mum!! x


----------



## BernardsGirl

I have just undergone my 1st IVF cycle using DS. It was pretty much plain sailing and I was feeling very positive. Due to OHSS they could not do a fresh transfer and all the blastos had to be frozen. I was feeling very upbeat . Over the last few days there has been a subtle change in me and I have started to feel a little down and worried about the whole thing. Worring about it not being a success. 

I also had a bad day in work yesterday...not sure if it's the hormones playing up but was pretty short with my male workmates. I'm sick of their usual slagging banter (which I usually enjoy)  and them thinking that everything is hunky dory in my life ....I just want to scream at them  to pee off and leave me alone instead of putting a smile on my face and trying to be my usually jolly self    

How does one get through the wait fro FET and is it normal to feel like this...I just want to go and have  a  good cry now


----------



## Boggler

Morning All,

I am being a princess for a day - just going to laze about the house feeling sorry for myself! I will get a grip tomorrow swear!

Sugerpielaura: Hope your feeling okay after last nights fall?  How is the symptom spotting going? No symptoms can be a good sign

Fingers and Toes: Did you ring your clinic on the discomfort?  Your better off checking in

Emma: So sorry to hear your news - I recommend the princess treatment for a while!

Tabby cat: You seem to be doing the immune thing this time around like myself- will you have the intralipids before the end of your tww? Will they do a test first to make sure they are relevant?  Between them and the extra gestone/prontogest/some other brand that cost 100 cuid for ten dosages it all adds up!

Flames:  Enjoy your day with your Mum! Any symptoms to report? 

Rojakhan: Good luck today with ET - I hope all goes well.

Tessykins:  The tww is such a drag and I am only on day 1! I would kill for sore boobs! Have you taking time off work or are you keeping busy?

Bally 78: Egg share is a very Noble thing to do -It is great to be able to help someone else  going through this madness.

Little RAch: Hope the lining is looking good on Friday. I took the tww off as well- defo much more relaxed going into this cycle - and oh its Christmas shopping time! Been years since I have had a chance to swan around shops at Christmas. Will be meeting up with the ladies who lunch as well. Yippee

Sharbara: Thinking of you hun XXX

Lilyisabel: When is your ET coming up?

HBK:  Hope your lining scan goes well Friday. This journey is nothing if not interesting.  Are you going to make an immune appointment just in case ? are they hard to get?  In Ireland they seem to take the lead from the UK and even look to us patients for news of new treatments in etc (in my clinic anyway). Your like me always looking for solutions before there is even a problem. !! That BFP is ours!!

Hope I haven't missed anyone. 

AFM:  Two blasts transferred yesterday - embryologist said they were doing well whatever that means. I am assuming they were in the same state they were when they went into the freezer - early expanding blasts (i think)  Transfer was okay - my actual consultant this time. Not sure I am that comfortable with a man doing the poking - to weird. Strange job for a man to want really.  I had a small bit of spotting last night which I haven't had before and have been having serious cramping for three days despite anti-cramping drugs.  Anyway whilst I am lounging today and feeling sorry for myself I fully attend to get over myself tomorrow and enjoy my time off!  Not holding out much hope as these pains always mean the end to me. . Prefer it like that because that means I cant be disappointed only surprised!  My DH thinks thats a weird way to look at things!  

Talk soon
Boggler


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Flames:  Thanks for that.  I hope that you have a lovely day with your mum.

Boggler:  Thanks.  I am pretty stiff.  I must have really whacked myself.  The pain woke me during the night.  It's my ankle which is swollen and bruise already coming through, my thigh at the side and my shoulder.  Feel like I have been in the wars!! No symptoms to report at all!    Increased discharge yesterday but nowt else.  No spotting, twinges etc...  Having an internal battle with myself everyday not to test.  Really struggling with it!  Want to test, get the negative so that I can move on but also know that even though I am convinced that it is a negative, there is still a tiny glimmer of  hope and know that I will get really upset and trying to put that off too!!  Not sure when I will test.  Last time, my otd bloods were on the Monday and I tested and got a positive on the Saturday but my transfer was a day earlier than this one has been.  So, not sure tbh.  I am the same as you, I try to prepare for it not working and then anything else is a bonus!  I hop ethat you are enjoying your laxy day.  My consultant is a man.  I think that they are just really interested because they don't have those bits!!    I had spotting after et and told it was totally normal.  I also had cramps both times before and after et, so again normal.  Perhaps, it is burrowing deep inside.  When is your otd?

xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

HIya

Sorry to hear that you are having a rough time.  What you are feeling is totally normal and don't forget that the hormones all have an effect on us as well.

Try to focus on something until FET comes around and then just take every day one at a time.  Cry.    Let it all out.  YOu will prob feel so much better afterwards.

xx


----------



## faith_2011

so sorry you had your treatment cancelled   i'm going thru the same sort of thing had to cancel on day of egg transfer because i was in too much pain and they said they needed to use a different tool to open up my cervix and i would have to be knocked out but they didnt have anyone there to do it , so had to freeze the eggs and now have a treatment planning appointment in feb to start FET 

i think its normal for you to feel upset and have a go at people, i have been a right mess atm   keep blaming myself thinking i should have just taken the pain for longer or tried once more and tomorrow should have been my test date  if you need a good cry just let it out cos sometimes that does good and you have a right to be upset

you just need time to heel and and your body prob needs to recover ready for FET, take this time to relax and enjoy christmas maybe even a few glasses of wine   

i know its easier said that done but we can't change what has happened all we can go is look forward to the future and   it works if you need a buddie to talk to feel free to message me anytime 
                                                                                          best of luck to you x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Ladies

I should have said that I had a similar thing after my ec for my fresh cycle and it was cancelled. I was absolutely devastated and angry.  With the benefit of hindsight (wonderful I know), it was for the best.  I ended up in A&E with pain after ec and an infection so my embies would hav ebeen waster.  Regain your strength and then start your FET.  Wishing you both all the best.

xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

I had my blast transferred on Thursday 24th November and am pretty positive that it has not worked.  Long story but blast was not great when it was transferred plus no symptoms that I had last time on my positive result.

Anyway, my otd is Monday but I just need to know so that I can move on.  When could I test and get reasonably accurate result?  

Thanks

xx


----------



## babysparkle

Hi  

Mine weren't blasts, they were frozen on day 2 and thawed over a 24hr period so I guess they were day 3 when they went back. But I had ET on a Friday and started testing a week later and started getting a positive on the Saturday so 8dp3dt. My levels were very high from the blood test which might be why I got a positive so early, so if you did test remember you've still got another 5 days to go   Good luck


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Babysparkle

Thanks and many congratulations.  Your levels must have been very high to get a result so early.  Great news.  Think that I might try tomorrow or Fri.

xx


----------



## babysparkle

I think the levels were 1400 and something but sadly it wasn't to be, we found out at the 8 week scan   Looking on the positive side of things I did manage to get pg, now got to work on doing it again and keeping it  

Good luck and let me know how you get on, I'll keep everything crossed for you  xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Oh babysparkle

I'm so sorry.   I should have read ur signature at the bottom. Sending massive hugs and hope that the next one is the one to stick. U know when that will ne or are ypu taling a wee break?


Xx


----------



## babysparkle

Don't worry, it's difficult when the signature's don't show up when you're typing a reply  

Definitely having a break, I had 3 tx's between Jan and this one so my body needs a break. Probably start in April/May time


----------



## BernardsGirl

Thank you both for your replies.

The funny thing was when it was postponed 3 weeks ago it didn't initally bother me....I was just glad that they had got so mnay eggs and wanted to recover.

Faith I think you said something which probably hit the nail on the head. I should also have been testing some days ago .Also  some of my cycle buddies who I have been close to and am in correspondance with, have got their BFPs over the last few days.....this may have triggered something in me.....I just feel so crappy so may have that glass of wine you suggested.


----------



## Tessykins

Hi girls

Sugar and Boggler I can see that the 2ww has you both firmly in its grip!!   It has me too and I just can't wait till it's over.  I almost bought a HPT today but resisted.  I see that Tesco now sell their own brand of digital tests (2 or £7) I wonder if they're any good as they're a lot cheaper than the other type.

Boggler, my sore boobs hopefully mean nothing as I've had them on my two negative cycles - I think they come from the crinone and progynova.


Fingers and Toes - I had a urine infection after ec a few years ago - was flippin aching.  I actually thought I'd ohss but after tests it emerged as a simple infection and I was given a course of antibiotics.


Flames, HBK, Bally, Tabby, Rojakhan (hope you feel better pet  ) and everyone else - Hello!!

Girls, this really is TMI, but yesterday when I was at loo and wiped, some of the crinone gel came away and it was stained a dark brown colour.  I did a bit more wiping (sorry  ) and more came away - a good bit of the same colour.  My first reaction was yeah!  Implantation bleeding!  As I was 6dp 3dt yesterday and I had a fair bit of cramping yday morning and the night before.  The thing is, I spend last night googling crinone gel discharge (I know, I'm crazy!) and it was coming up with all sorts of reasons.  I was just wondering if anyone had ever experienced this and what result it led to?


----------



## lilyisabel

Afternoon everyone!

Sugarpielaura -   for a bfp on Monday. It's so hard not to test when you get to those last few days. Sorry to hear you fell over, I was so scared that my bfn was due to me getting on a plane the day after et last time I told my consultant this at my follow up and he said the embryo is the size of a pin head in a very cozy duvet anything that we do is not going to impact on whether or not it implants. I'm sure it's all snuggly. Though take care of you it does sound as though you've been in the wars.

Boggler - congrats on being pupo sounds like a lovely plan for your 2ww. I also like you way of thinking on the result.

Flames - hope you've had a lovely day!

Rojakhan -   hope you are feeling more   today.

Tabby cat - I'm glad the clinic were able to sort out your gestone

Bally - great news on the egg share  I'm now 3 months too old to share  

Emma -   so sorry to hear of your bfn wishing you every happiness for your next step on this journey

 hbkmorris, tessykins, littlerach, sharbara and everyone else.

Afm had first scan today and it went well lining looking good have one dominant follie so I've got to use the smiley face sticks from Saturday (though might start friday just in case - this doesn't bode well for me holding out till otd ). I should get a positive next Wednesday and if I do it'll be et week after so 14th December to pick up frostie the snowman as me and dh are calling him. If I don't detect surge I'm booked in for a scan next Wednesday. The great thing as my lining was good last time I only have to do one cyclogest a day from the positive opk I'm so pleased. I had a bit of a crazy time after the last et this time I'm going to be using the days I've got left and take nearly a week off work.

Have lovely afternoons all
L x


Fingersandtoes - hope you are in less pain today


----------



## Boggler

Hi Sugar pie. 

My otd is the 11th. I fully intend to test on the 9th if I make it that far. Period came full on for me 4 days before test day last time. I think on 9dpt5d the test will be accurate. I shouldnt really be encouraging early testing though! Don't do it!!  

I am bad influence cause  I am half thinking of testing on 7dp5dt as have up go for intralipids and it seems pointless if it's a bfn. Course I will have a row with myself and probably won't and then be annoyed cause I didn't!!!  

There is a thread over on the tww with regard to early testing you could take a look at .?

Hey tessykins - sounds like implantation bleeding to me! Have you had spotting before?

Boggler


----------



## Boggler

Hi lilyisabel ,

We must have cross posted. Glad to hear your scan went well. All for taking time of work to chill! Day time tv is so rubbish. Going to move away from the computer now for a while and do sane for a couple of hours!!

Boggler


----------



## fingers and toes

Thanks for all your replies to my question. Went to unit today had bloods, urine etc done dr thinks its just tail end of ec and nothing to worry about mild case of ohss. x


----------



## Rojakhan

Hello ladies ,hope everyone is doing fine.                                                                                                      Finger and toes,great news that everything is fine.                                                                                                      Tobbycat, Laura ,Boggler, thanks for very strong and nice support .                                                                        I had received called from my clinic that i have one survived embryo second one is not ( i have only 2 embryos) tomorrow at  9am they will transfer the single embryo Hope everything will fine  i am so nervous.


----------



## Here&#039;s Hoping1

Hello Ladies,

I was wondering if I might be able to join you all?

I was due to have my FET on Friday but because of various scheduling probs with our clinic now due to happen at the end of next week.  
It sounds a bit pathetic but was all geared up for Friday and now feel a bit down that been put back - just feels like it is all dragging on and now have to juggle work again which is never easy.

It's just been one of those cycles this time - everything has been an uphill struggle.

On the plus side, we have 3 blasts on ice and 1 little embie so - all things being well - I hope we should have two to put back  

Anyone due to have their transfer next week?

x


----------



## lilyisabel

Hello here's hoping   it really is frustrating when the clinic delays things even a day delay feels like a year at this stage so I understand how you feel. I'm having my et the week after, think it will be the 14th December so won't be too far behind.   that you get two to go back in (I'd love to have two to go back in too but we have three frozen)

Fingersandtoes - great news from the clinic, hope you are feeling better.

Lx


----------



## koolkap

Rojakhan all the best for ET..! will pray for u...


----------



## Hbkmorris

Hello just a quick to say I'm due transfer next Thursday 8th December so your not alone.. I'm just hoping that my lining scan goes to plan on Friday and then of course my embies & blasts thaw ok x 

I'll do personals later.. Xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Ooooo getting really busy on here!


    to all


Big hugs Mini xxx


----------



## Little_Miss_Bossy

Sugarpielaura, nice to hear you have made it through FET! I had FET and tested after 9 days. Also tested on day 7, 8 and 9 just to make sure! Please try and stay positive, I know it's hard. Let us know how you get on


----------



## Jessie sue

Hello All

Thank you to all that replied to me - it means a lot.  
Well the news is 3 embies survived the thaw    !
We are now waiting for a call tomorrow morning to confirm if we have any blasts to transfer tomorrow afternoon,      this has been one of the longest weeks of my life so far - waiting for a call is vile !!  

Hope you are all doing well - SO nervous about tomorrow ! xx


----------



## Loop

Hi everyone can I join too? I'm also due to have fet next Thursday (8th). I've got 3 day6 blasts on ice & am v nervous about the big thaw. I'd love two to transfer but will be v v pleased with one. Best of luck to everyone & I'll try to keep up although the thread seems v busy xx


----------



## Morgan1

Hey ladies am i ok to join you??

I had my forzen egg transfer on Friday 25th and am now 5dpt.

My OTD is 12th December but that just seems miles away!!!

I wont lie i have already tested twice just out of curiosity although i knew nothing would show yet. loooool. It honestly didnt spoil my mood cause it was sheer boredom that made me test lol

Congrats to all those with BFPS and sorry to all those with BFNs. Stay strong it will defo happen soon! x

Since the day after ET ive been having pains in my abdomen like af pains, feelings of nausea and also shooting pains in my ovaries.

Has anyone else experienced this. Would love to talk to you ladies and also hear from those who are testing close to me to compare symtoms and go insane together 

Love Morgan xx


----------



## SHARBARA

hi all

had bloods done today BFN not unexpected i knew days ago it had failed
this was a final treatment for us so maybe if really lucky may still get a natural miracle

good luck to everyone im hoping for lots of BFP for you girls


----------



## Morgan1

Hey guys wondering if anyone can relate- had terrible af type pains and TMI...dhiarea. 
Pessaries have also given me thrush. :-(


----------



## Boggler

Hi Morgan, 

I too have had terrible af type pains and gassy bowel type cramps as well and I sm only on the day after transfer. I have my otd on the 11th do we can go nuts together. On the brightside I can tell you I had dirrohea during by tww with ds. Only remember cause it was the day of my driving test!!

Sharbara :So sorry to hear your news. Take care of yourself.
Loop welcome - your another immune lady right?
Jessie sue: best of luck tomorrow 
Heres hoping: welcome
Rojakhan : good luck tomorrow 

Later
Boggler


----------



## Morgan1

Rojakhan best of luck for Tommorrow hun

Hi Boggler xx

Lol having dhiarea on the day of your test! That can't be good! It may have been nerves though lol

Yeah I can relate to the gassyness I don't quite get why I'm gassy though 😖

So glad your testing around the same time. (I may cheat and test with you) 😃
Are you a serial tester though? I mean I've pointlessly tested twice 3dpt and 5dpt loooooool that was such a waste lol

My ovaries really seem to be hurting

When I read online there's so much information and it all varies so nothing to really go off. Feeling waves off nausea. Really don't feel good :-(


----------



## Boggler

Hi Morgan 

Not a tester . Never need to test . Always know when I am out of the game. Last time didn't make it to otd before af showed up. But I will test on the 9th I reckon if no show from the witch!!

Not feeling good is probably  a good sign . Look out for high emotions. Especially crying at the news type outbursts!!

I always read the articles when people say they too have af type pains but secretly the little imp in my head is whispering they are lying they havnt the real af pains that i have!  Imps bad.  Have you an imp too ?


----------



## Morgan1

Haha that made me laugh! What's an imp? Loool

Sometimes though some people have my symptoms and are not pregnant you just don't know. I'll cheat with you on the 9th. 😉deal lol

I hope it works out for u and u get a BFP!!!

Xx


----------



## Loop

Hi thanks for the welcome 

boggler - yes am an immunie too.. Now throwing kitchen sink & savings at ttc!! Xx

good luck for those waiting to defrost & on 2ww, hope it's not long for those waiting to start x


----------



## Hbkmorris

My goodness me I can't keep up with this thread... I only go out one night and look what happens    

I'll try my best to do personals but if I miss anyone out SORRY!   

Loop.. Welcome to the crazy train, I'm going to have my immunes tested in March if this cycles failes me once again. May I ask where you had your done? I know the feeling of throwing things at IVF.. I've swapped my beautiful Mercesdes for a Vectra, we've not been on holiday this year and now the savings account is pretty dry!   .. when does it ever end!! Soon I hope x 

Morgan1.. Hello.. not spoken to you before.. you must be PUPO reading your last post..    for a speedy 2ww, were yours embie's or blast's?.. I've never had thrush from them but there's always a first!! x

Boggler.. I too am an   shower before OTD, it does somewhat soffen the BFN though don't you think? Bloomin hope the 3 cyclogest a day keeps her at bay as I couldn't get any gestone.. mind you I didn't fancy jabbing that stuff into my    neither did DP.. What is an IMP by the way? is it implantation?! x

SHARBARA.. God Bless you    There's no words to express how you feeling other than sad, fingers crossed you win the lottery & fingers & toes crossed a miracle happens for you naturally.. It does happen x

Jessie sue.. Well done on 3 thawing.. great news. Have you heard from the hospital? I'm      for your call x

Mini Minx.. Hello.. Hope your well & getting ready for chrimbo x

lilyisabel.. How are you feeling? are you doing a natural or medicated cycle? Roll on the 14th for you x

Here's Hoping.. I posted to you lastnight.. We shall be hopefully getting our transfer the same week. I'm terrified that my lining scan tomorrow will be bad news (not thick enough) I'm      for us both.. lets try the      together x

Rojakhan.. Hello.. how's things with you? x

fingers and toes.. Hope your feeling better now x

Sorry if I've missed anyone.. I just can't keep up.

AFM well i'm now a week into the blue pill popping and all seems ok apart from the feeling of bloating & wet down under... Did anyone else get white cm?? Is it normal? I almost feel like AF is coming which obviously shouldn't be the case as I'm DR & pill popping!! I shall ask the clinic tomorrow but if any of you can throw some light on the subject feel free to let me know. 

Well tomorrow is the day I find out if the pills are working and my lining is getting juicy.. bloomin hope so. Once i've got over this hurdle I'll be stressing about the thawing.. god help you all next week     xxx


----------



## SHARBARA

thanks hbkmorris xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx your kind words mean a lot x


----------



## Hbkmorris

SHARBARA.. just remember you've someone very special in your life by looking at your profile picture.. Make the most of xmas with loved ones around you    x


----------



## Loop

hbk - yes definitely a lot of CM (TMI!) Iv'e been on the blue pills for nearly 2 weeks now. I had my immunes tested at Dr Gorgy @ FGA wimpole st, London. He isn't everyone's cup of tea but I've really got a lot of info out of going to see him (and the FGA thread on FF).  Best of luck for your cycle xx


----------



## Jessie sue

Hello all

Hbk - thank u so much for your kind words 

The good news is we have two blasts due to be transferred at four - really nervous ! Will update later as v hard from phone
Has anyone else got a feeling of heavyness down there ?


----------



## Morgan1

Just a quick reply will reply again later. Yes I have a feeling of heaviness Jessie

Also pains in abdomen and ovaries comes in waves


----------



## dmhw5677

Hi ladies.. hope you are all well.. Just a quickie from me... Can anyone tell me how long after AF should you start testing for LH surge approx?

Jess x


----------



## Hbkmorris

dmhw5677.. If you have a normal cycle (28days) then I would be testing from day 9 just to be safe x

Morgan1.. Thank goodness it's not just me that feels HEAVY! Not the greatest of feelings x

Jessie sue.. WOOOHOOOOO fab news about yur blasts.. gosh I bet your over the moon... Good luck for transfer.. So excited for you x

Loop.. Thank you muffin.. Thank goodness no 2 that you to have CM, i've only been on them a week and it's driving me mad as I keep thinking my AF has arrived or that i've wet myself!! Bizarre x

Hello to everyone else xx


----------



## Rojakhan

hello ladies, 
hope everyone is doing fine.
ladies thanks for very nice support.today in morning ,I have 1 on board  .they booked me for blood test on 15 December


----------



## Hbkmorris

Woohooo well done you..may your little special snow drop make itself at home and be your extra special chrimbo prezzy x


----------



## tabby cat

Sharbara – So sorry hasn’t worked out for you. Sending you lots of hugs    and good wishes for the future. 

Boggler – you’re right I’m jumping on the immune thing too. Had one intralipid already. My clinic recommend between day 7-10  of HRT. Then again straight away if BFP, so just have to wait and see about that one. Totally agree, adds to the cost but am willing to try anything! Hope you are managing to get through your 2ww. 

Sugarpielaura – I am totally with you on thinking the worst and then anything else is a bonus. Hope you are managing to stay sane. 

Tessykins – not much experience of Crinone, hope someone can advise. Could be implantation I think though. 

Lillyisabel – glad you are managing to take some time off this time. Definitely worth doing. I resigned from my job a while ago and still have 2 weeks to work which will be my 2ww so not very planned by me    but at least the end is in sight!

Fingers and toes – Glad you are feeling better that it’s nothing to be worrying about. 

Rojakhan – well done on being PUPO, super news.    

Welcome Here’s Hoping and Loop , I am also due for ET next week - on Monday. Will be     for you too.

Jessie Sue – Good news ...Hope your transfer  went ok  

Welcome Morgan 1 hope you're doing ok 

HBKMorris – Hope it goes well for you tomorrow. Also had lots of CM on the blue pills, don’t think you need to worry.

Can’t keep up with this thread now!  Sorry if I’ve missed you.  

AFM – started yesterday  on clexane injections and my 3 cyclogest (TMI sorry – cyclogest not agreeing with my digestive system at all so far, serious wind issues! but clinic recommend the back door before ET. So can’t wait to get to Mon!  )  Starting to worry about my 2 frosties making it out of the big freeze, but just got to hope, that’s all we can do. Out of our hands!

Have a nice evening everyone xx


----------



## lilyisabel

Sharbara - really sorry to hear your news  

Loop - hellooooo and welcome. when you got your immunes tested is that seperate to your ivf and then you take your results to your clinic? I've heard Dr Gorgy's name mentioned alot. If this doesn't work I'd be tempted to get my immunes tested, dh has antibodies and I wonder if they've caused a reaction in me

Tabbycat -    that your two defrost well. I'm very jealous of you handing in your notice - it's something I fantasise about  On the positive side of working those 2 weeks at least you can start winding down in your last two weeks and take it easy. I also understand (and my dh will too) your pain with the cyclogest, they did not agree with me so I'm not looking forward to starting those next week.

Rojakhan - congrats for being pupo, here's to a relaxing 2ww with a very positive end to it.

Jessie sue - how was your transfer?

dmhw5677 - my cycles are 32 days long and my clinic told me to start testing on sat (day 13) I however can't wait and will start tomorrow (day 12)

hbkmorris - it's a natural cycle for me and I must admit it's bliss, I only have to do the cyclogest from the day I get my positive surge thing but apart from that nothing. I'm sending you juicy lining thoughts for tomorrow  That's what we're here for the going crazy over the thawing, it'll be me the week after so I'll try to keep you calm if you keep me 

Evening everyone else, sorry it's only a short one tonight got to go and make tea as dh just got in from footie.

I'm pretty excited about starting ovulation testing tomorrow  
L x


----------



## Loop

RojakstAn - v glad everything went well, hope it's a relaxing 2ww xx

Jessie sue - how did it go? X

lilyisobel - yes I originally saw dr g for tests when I cycled elsewhere. Last ivf tho, I did everything via his clinic & got my best results yet (hence blast frosties) so I'm sticking with him for now!! Immune stuff is v expensive unfirtunatley  but there is lots of follow up which I find helpful x

hi to everyone else, this thread is v busy so will read every few days & try to keep up! Best of luck everyone x


----------



## Morgan1

Thanks *Tabbcat*, im good thanks x

*Rojakhan* congrats on your transfer. Keep you feet up now and get hubby to do all the chores 

*Jessie* how did the transfer go? Hope everything went well x

Hbkmorris they were embies. Didnt ask what grade/cell just had them transferred. Knowing all the details would make a difference to me once theyre in there then its just a waiting game isnt it. Nothing we can do.. :-/ I dunno if its working or not im getting mixed signals. Had lower back pain for the first time today (im 6DPT). Thrush is better   

*Does the back pain mean anything?? Has anyone had it.* Like i said earlier (not sure if it was just said in my head ) looking at Negatives and  results symptoms are similar... dunno what to think.

Ok whats the earlies dpt someone has got a postivie rsult? Anyone? Just so i know when to POAS!!!! lol   

This is weird but i had great difficulty blowing a balloon today. It was such a struggl my tummy muscles werent allowing me to do so! It took forever to just blow one in small breaths. How weird.

Good luck to those of you who are testing or have egg transfers in the next few days.

Morgan xxxx


----------



## Jessie sue

Hello all

I now have two blasts on board !     One is grade 4 (apparently it hatches when it gets to grade 6, all new to me we've only ever had embies transferred before) and the other was grade 2.

Test date 13.12.11 - Going to be a long 12 days !   

Morgan1 - we are a day apart for testing!!       

Loop, Lilyisabel, Tabbycat, hbkmorris - thanks for asking, well I hope !


----------



## Morgan1

Jessie sue Congrats hun!! Now its a waiting game. Im excited we can wait ogether now whooohoooo!!! It not going to be long its going to fly by    

Get your feet up and get resting. xx

I dont understand what a blast is? Is it more developed than an embie Sorry might be a silly question looool


----------



## Hbkmorris

Jessie congrats on being pupo with two beautiful blasts.. Roll on 12 days xx


----------



## Jessie sue

Hi again

Morgan1 - a blast is a blastocyst, this is what the embryo grows into on day 5/6. We had our embies frozen at day 3, then when we thawed them on Tuesday the unit cultured them on until today (day 5). 
How are you feeling now ? Good to have a test date buddy !         

HBK - Thanks, its so nice to have the support of others going through the same thing


----------



## Soon?

Hi
Just wanted to say hi to everyone, I am still here, just can't keep up! 
Good Luck tomorrow Hbkmorris with your lining scan, mine is on Tuesday
My transfer planned for 12th or 13th anyone else?

Sx


----------



## Morgan1

ahaaaa thank you for that info Jessie. I know im glad ive got you around  Im feeling fine. TMI but has anyone else felt very windy since ET. Im not usually gassy!!!! lol Back pains have stopped. Im trying to stay neutral abouth this. Feel overly tired too :-/

Not long till your transfer soon?...Good luck with it hope everything goes well.


Thinking of testing early with first response. Superdrug has an offer BOGOF for those of you who need some!   I better get stocked up. I think im going to cheat so i know sooner rather than later. Will defo try and hold out though


----------



## lilyisabel

Great news on the transfer jessie 

Soon? My transfer is planned for the 14th so we can be 2ww buddies together  here's hoping for brilliant Christmas present for us 

Morgan - thanks for the advice on the fr. my bfn was on one of them from my last cycle I now think they're jinxed and daren't use them for this one yet part of me is desperate to see that second pink line after so many times of there only being one. I think I'm a bit  and now I know they're bogof will prob get some.

Lx


----------



## Morgan1

Hey Lilyisabel

Really hope everything goes well and you get the BFP you deserve.    
The bogof offer is on cearblue too and Superdrugs own are two acks for £8 or £12 i think (twinpack) 

xx


----------



## lilyisabel

Thanks Morgan for your message I so hope all of us can't drink over Christmas for the best reason there is 

Will check out the non first response deals 
L xx


----------



## Tessykins

Wow girls, this thread is busy, busy, busy!

Hbk, goodluck for your scan tomorrow - I'm sure feeling a little heavy down there is a good sign that you have a lovely plump lining  

Tabby, I'm sure your wee darlings will thaw well for you - when is et?

Morgan and everyone else on the 2ww - how's it going?  I'm still googling everything and am tempted to test on Sunday when I'll be 11dp3dt  - I'm terrified though.

Lilyisabel, I totally empathise with the fr thing - I've always used them in the past and I couldn't bear seeing that pink single line again so I ordered clearblue off amazon last night as well as some cheapies.

Jessie, congrats on being pupo - that sounds like a lovely blast - hope the next 12 days fly by for you X

Hello to everyone currently, DRing, pill popping, waiting on lining scans, on the 2ww etc!!


----------



## Boggler

Morning all, 

Keep waking up at 4 am and not been able to go back snoring for at least 2 hours!!  Darn drugs!! Little imp paying tricks again and whispering away keeping me aWake!!  (evil elf)No symptoms for me still cramping away. Reversed into neighbours car yesterday. That was fun. Then  got a weird call on a job move , they need my cv today , basically an internal transfer which will save me three hours a day commute!! Problem is I will have to tell my manager before applying and that's a pain. And what if I am pg? decisions decisions.  So no time for moping and slipper wearing.

Because it's 5 in the morning I won't go crazy  the personals and oh yeah it's dark and hard to type on phone. 

Hbk: good luck today with scan hope you have a fluffy lining. 
Jessie and rojakhan welcome to the wonderful world of the tww !!
Tabbycat/loop how are you guys finding the immune meds. I have no real side effects apart from a lovely bruised belly and these early morning sessions!
Morgan: I am gassy as well , it's all very pleasant !
Sugarpie; how you doin?
Tessykins: I think I will test on day 14 as well. 
Lilyisabel: all a waiting game now, nearly there for the transfer

Hope this post makes sense. Hi to everyone else - keep sane (ish) 

I think aim getting sleepy now


----------



## Loop

Boggler - sorry you've got the steroid insomnia!! Do you take them v early? I find if I take them asap when I wake up (after I've nibbled a breadstick or biscuit) then I don't tend to wake up in the middle of the night too much. I also find when I first start on the pred it's worse then better after a couple of weeks. Clex I really don't like much as it stings  still needs must! 

Good luck for anyone testing today or on 2ww xx


----------



## Jessie sue

Hi All

Hbk - best of luck with your lining scan today, fingers crossed for a lovely plump one for you     

Morgan1 - yes I too am windy - but i think its the cyclogest for me ! such fun !  

Boggler - when is test day for you?     

AFM - slept reasonably after yesterdays stress/excitement, just willing a swift TWW (10 days really) - 11 more sleeps


----------



## Hbkmorris

Afternoon all ladies

Well i'm back my lining is 8.2mm and they like 8 as min, they have reduced my tablets from 6 to 4, I stop buserelin on Sunday morning & start the wonderful pessaries on Monday.... So i'm booked in for transfer on Thursday 8th at 12 noon.. fingers crossed they thaw     

We have agreed to thaw my two embies first on Tuesday and see if they go to blasts if not then we shall defrost both blasts as I would like two going back in.. if poss!

I had no sleep last night stressing so much guess this next week i'll be sleeping even less!! 

I feel so much more worried with this cycle than a fresh it's untrue... I jump over 2 hurdles only to see another 6 infront of me   

Ladies it's a bloomin cooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooold day so I'm now home wrapped up heating on and then we are out for dinner at 6 to relax after a very stressful last 24 hours.

Hope you are all ok.. Love to you all xx


----------



## bally78

That's fantastic news hbkmorris. Good luck for et xx


----------



## Littlerach

Just a quickie will catch up on
Personals over the weekend xxx

Scan showed my lining to be 10.7mm so ET booked in for wed 7th   just hope our 2 blasts survive the thaw , they dont come out freezer til we'd morning then have to phone at 12pm to check progress....ET at 3.30pm, have Acu session booked either side! Not able to get gestone now so now on massive dost of cyclogest and oral utragestan....have blood test before ET and will start prontogest if levels low xxx have started steroids now too so am rattling!
Have decided to take mon and tues off work too to chill out! Xxx

HBK Morris- hey hon fab news you have ET booked too, well be 2ww buds xxx

Sugerpielaura- how you doing lovely? Xx

Flames- how are you hon? Xxx

Sorry no more personals brain is scrambled from setting multiple alarms on phone for all my meds!! will catch up tomorrow xxxx


----------



## Hbkmorris

Woohooo how close are we.. I hope my lining grows dome more as I want it to be as juicy as yours!! 

Roll on next week ah and fingers crossed our snow babies are going to be ok x


----------



## Jessie sue

Hello All

Just a quick one - 

HBK - fab news on your scan - all     thoughts for a successful thaw - I will be    for you !!


----------



## Littlerach

HBK- thanks lovely yes fingers crossed for us both xx

Jessie sue- how are you doing on the 2ww so far? Xx


----------



## Jessie sue

Hi all 
Littlerach - am doing ok thanks just willing my littlies to set up home and move in !
Good luck for et on weds will be thinking of you  

 we can then wait together !


----------



## Flames

OMG!  I don't come on for 3 days and I have six pages to read!!  I will try my best at personals but I'm not sure that I will get everyone.

hbk:  So pleased your scan went OK and that you have et all booked.  Great News!  Hope your lining gets even more juicy in the next few days and that your embies can snuggle right in.

Littlerach:  Yea!!!!  After all the hiccups you have got a date for et!!!!  You have a lovely juicy lining, well done.  I am sorry you have been unable to get gestone, it's a nightmare isn't it?  I am sure the pessaries and pills etc will do the job just as well.  I think you well deserve a couple of days to chill out, do you have anything nice planned or just tv in pjs kind of days?

Boggler:  I nearly came on here at 5am yesterday morning but then decided to read my book instead!!  I had been awake since 3am - i hate not sleeping.  I should have come on, we could have had a chat!!  I don't know if it's reasuring for you or not but I keep getting af type cramps too, not all the time but just if I have been standing up/walking aroung.  No other signs of af though.  This 2ww drives you   doesn't it?  Like you I got af 4/5 days before OTD last time, it was on the monday, I  just so need to get past this coming monday and that will be my first hurdle.  iIf you test on 9th we will be test date buddies!!  

Jessiesue:  Congrats on being PUPO!!  Is it 10 more sleeps to go now?!  Sending you lots of    and   and hoping we all get the BFP we have waited so long for.

Tessykins:  I too am terrified of testing.  My OTD is 9th Dec which is 14dpt, I don't think I will test early though.  Last time af came before otd so I never had to test, I think that was kinder to be honest.  I am so scared of thinking it has worked because af hasn't arrived but still getting a bfn.  I am    

Lilyisabel:  I have some cheap hpt that I keep a store of just in case of a miracle natural pg but I am thinking of buying a proper brand - nearly got some boots ones on thursday but in the end I didn't because I had a bad experience with a boots test before and don't want to repeat it.  Not sure whether to just use cheap ones that I already have.........Mental  

Soon:  It is pretty hard to keep up but it's passing my 2ww to read all the chatter and it's great to have the support.  Your et is after my otd, I wish you the best of luck with it and look forward to chatting until then.

Morgan:  Congrats on being PUPO!  I also have back pain, not sure if it's a good or bad sign but it's worse if I'm standing up (or sometimes if I've been sitting down for ages).  Probably means nothing like all the other damned symptoms  

Tabbycat:  Good luck for mon   your frosties make it and snuggle in well.  Have you got anything nice planned for the weekend?

AFM:  Yesterday I had a bit of a meltdown but I think i am slowly getting a grip again now.  I am 8 days into 2ww, last time the  showed up on day 10 and since wed having been having af pains on and off so am really scared.  Sometimes the pain is more like endo pain which makes sense as my lining was quite thick but that worries me becasue maybe the more inflamation the less likely it is to work.  Then I think that maybe the pain is a good sign, sometimes I have a kind of burning sensation in my nipples, but not all the time and I am quite constipated (sorry if tmi) but all of this could just be the gestone.  Aaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhh I am proper    although writing it all down here makes me feel so much better.  I just really want to get past the end of monday, after this every day is a bonus as far as I am concerned.  I am sure the 2ww wasn't this hard last time.....


----------



## Soon?

Hi Flames
Thank you for mentioning me in your post, I too have endo and I wanted to say that during my last IVF cycle that resulted in my daughter I was totally convinced that it hadn't worked because my endo pain was really bad.  this is a good sign for you too.
Hi everyone else, going to attempt personals later.
Sx


----------



## Morgan1

Hi Flames. It looks like our embryo transfer was on the same day   ;

What test date have you been given? Ive been given the 12th x 

In regards to your pregnancy test purchase, superdrug have a bogof offer.  

I had on and ff pains, cramping, then my lower back started hurting(.)(.) are hurting alot but now i have no other symptom other than a pain in my left ovary. Not sure why i have that or what it means.

I cheated although i knew i wuldnt get a result and tested twice oops. 7dpt and 8dpt but nothing showed. I know its too early though as i was 11 days off test date and 10 days off test date so pretty pointless. 

Yesterday 7 dpt i was quite emotional. Hubby came back from work and i was asleep. He came in the room and i woke up and sat up talking to him then started crying saying how my tablets were making me feel ill (theyre not really think i was sleep talking), he was telling me this morning and i was like no im fine loooooooooooooooooooooool!!! So honestly dont know what i was crying about. Proper tears too! What a numpty.

Flames you will defo get past the end of the monday    through the 2ww! Heres hoping its a BFP!!!!

xxxxx

Boggler just aquick one to say i cant beleive the time you were awake at! looool Hope you well! x


----------



## Boggler

Evening all, 

Symptom spotting:

I is well tired. 
My cramps have died down a bit in the last two days. 
Kilt squeezing the boobies to see if they are sore. Nah, maybe if I lie on my belly the left one hurts a bit. Ha ha. 
Feeling calm
Weird dreams involving the pope/old guy who's car I backed in to
Thirsty all the time

As you can see I am symptomless which might be a symptom!!
Personals only for peoples posts I can see when I scroll down on my phone!!

Morgan: tears are good. We all need to cry sometimes , so don't be afraid to let it out. Your not a numpty
Flames: me you and Morgan can be test buddies on Thursday! I really need to get a good book too addicted to this site hoping that somebody will post a bfp with every detail same as me!!
Loop: I take those silly little tablets with breakfast so don't know what's causing the insomnia. Though Pope dreams are not really sleep inducing!!

Hbk and Littlerach : well done on scans  , here's to being pupo next week


----------



## Flames

Hey Soon?!  Thanks SO much for your reply, it really reasurred me, except that now all the pain has gone so I don't know what to think..... Apart from  being  I feel physically normal today which doesn't feel like a very good sign.  Oh well, 5 days to go...

Morgan:  Thanks for your message too.  My otd is 9th which is exactly 2 weeks after et.  i am going to take a wander into town tomorrow, I need to get some decorations for my christmas cake so may pick up a bogof pregnancy test at the same time!!  My pain seems to have gone now and my boobs don't hurt at all (they did last time but I got a bfn)  When I had the pain I was really scared, now i don't have it I feel like there's nothing in there......I'm not sure the symptoms mean anything to be honest but they sure drive us up the wall!!

Boggler, you need to get a Lee Child novel, there are loads of them and once you start reading you won't be able to stop, I guarantee it!! x


----------



## tabby cat

Jessiesue – Hurray for you being PUPO, put your feet up and relax now xx

Boggler – I was up at crack of dawn this morning to take my steroids, as if I take them too late in the morning – I can’t get to sleep at night...grrrr.  So much for Sunday lie in. Hope you're doing ok on your 2ww.

HBK – That sounds like excellent lining. Well done. Hope the next few days go quickly so you can be reunited with your embies. 

LittleRach – Good news on your lining. Hope Wed comes round quickly. I’m also on big dose of cyclogest and will have prog test before my ET on Monday to check levels are ok. Enjoy your days off. Hope you do something nice. 

Flames – The 2ww is definitely messing with your head you poor thing.   Hang on in there. I had major AF pains on and off on my last bfp , so you just never know. Lots of positiveness to you    

Morgan1 – Hope you are managing to get through your 2ww, you can do it  

Lilyisabel, Loop,  Tessykins, Soon, hope you’re all doing ok   

AFM – Can’t concentrate on anything today, feeling a bit sick on and off, not sure if it’s just nerves or one of the many drugs. Also having a few twinges, hoping my masses of cyclogest are doing the job. My 2 blasts come out tomorrow morning and ET is at midday for me. So scared they are not going to make it. Going it alone tomorrow too as DH is back working abroad for another couple of weeks. If all goes well, I’m going to join those on the BOGOF in celebration, ready for OTD.  

Hope everyone is having a happy Sunday. Hugs to you all xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies  

Boggler:  Roll on the 11th.  How are you getting on?  Good luck if you are testing on 9th.   

Flames:  Sorry to hear that you had a meltdown although I think that it is only natural and to be expected to be honest.  Sometimes, it helps a bit.  How are you feeling now?  I too have severe endo and the pain can be really horrific.  I struggle when takling the estrogen only pills.  Can hardly walk, sit or empty my bladder on them.  

Soon?:  Do you also struggle with increased endo pain when you are on the estrogen only tablets?

Tessykins:  How are you?

Lilyisabel:  Glad that your scan went well.  Youa re nearly there now.

Fingers and Toes:  Hop ethat you are feeling better now?

Rojakhan:  Congrats on being PUPO!    Roll on the 15th.   

Here's Hoping:  ALl the best for transfer.

nbkmorris:  All the best for the 8th Dec.     Your lining scan was fab and I also got very wet down below with the progynova tablets, on both FETs.

Karen:  Hiya.  Lovely to hear from you.  What a fab piccie.  

Jessie Sue:  That's fab that all 3 survived and that you got 2 blasts!    Roll on 13th.

Loop:  All the best for et on 8th.  

Morgan:  Congrats on being PUPO.  Roll on the 12th.  I also had bowel issues on the pessaries.  

Sharbara:  I am so very sorry.  Please take time to grieve.  

Tabbycat:  How are you?  All the best for et tom.  

Little Rach:  That's a fab lining.    Good luck to your embies and for et on 7th.

Hi to anyone else that I have missed and hope that you are remaining sane.

Afm, sorry that I have been AWOL a bit but had a really rough week.    Started spotting with severe cramps on Thursday and so tested - BFN.  Have tested Friday, Saturday and Sunday and all BFN.  Fair to say that it is all over for us this cycle.    Gutted.  Totally devastated.  It was such a painful cycle for me as my endo pain was horrific on the estrogen tablets.  I couldn't empty my bladder really at all, pelvis was on fire and struggled to walk for three days.    I haven't started bleeding yet as think that the drugs are keeping it at bay.  It's really hard to continue taking all the meds when I know that it hasn't worked!  At least I get to stop them tomorrow.  To add to this, I have had real issues with my tail end, passing allsorts at the back and then coming through my fistula at the front, so this has made everything 10 times worse.  Feeling a bit better today but it is just all so raw.  Have to say that I am just not sure where to go from here.  Sorry for the down post.

xx


----------



## tabby cat

Sugarpielaura – Just wanted to give you massive hugs.    So sorry you have had such a rough time this cycle, can’t imagine going through all that pain, you must be a strong cookie. Really hope you take some time to recover before deciding what to do next. Is your OTD tomorrow? Could still be a chance? Whatever happens, really hope you feel better soon  xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Tabby Cat

Thanks.  OTD is tom.  I have a blood test at 7.30am.  Nurse agrees that it is all over.  Nah, no chance.  Would have at least shown today.

Hope that you are well?

xx


----------



## Tessykins

Sugarpielaura - I'm so sorry hun.  You've had an awful time of it so please look after yourself and DH xxxxx


----------



## Boggler

Hey Sugarpie 

Sorry to hear your news . This crap we are all going through is heart breaking and tough. Your endo making it more of a torture then for most. My dad always says that when life throws mud at you that all you can do is wipe it off an keep on walking. Not that cheerie i know but for me it means having a plan b to put into action. My plan b for a bfn is a weekend away with loads of wine. Followed by a a serious detox to get these drugs and the 14 pounds of lard which have accumulated in the last three months out of my system. 

Boggler


----------



## Rojakhan

Sugarpielaura, so sorry about sad news  What i say i have no words?


----------



## Littlerach

*Sugarpielaura* - oh hon, so so sorry    sending MASSIVE    So sorry you're in so much pain and discomfort also.....you really do deserve a break hon...this tx business is just all soooo unfair   One thing I've learnt is not to make any decisions about what to do next whilst you're grieving for what might have been   BUT only you know what's right for you, you've been through so much already hon and it's not just the physical pain but the emotional too. Thinking of you lots, hope that tomorrow goes OK although know it's likely to be difficult  xxxx
ps- thanks for your kind words xxx

*Rojakhan* - hey hon, how are you doing on the torturous 2ww?  xxxx

*HBKMorris* - how are you feeling lovely? Glad we'll be close on our ET's - we can go mad on the 2ww together hey?! Or at least try to keep each other semi-sane!!  xxx

*Flames* - thanks you hon  I'm finishing off my Christmas shopping and visiting friends/family....but also planning chill out time! Plan to wrap all pressies and write cards whilst on 2ww....with lots of pj and sofa days once I'm PUPO! Soooo relieved to have finished work, my stress levels have dipped right down already!
Sorry to read you're going stir crazy  symptom spotting just drives you mad hey?! No reason why it hasn't worked for you this time hon, symptoms or no symptoms....If i remember correctly you had 2 fab embies put back...sure they're snuggled in safe and sound now   Praying you can cross your first hurdle of getting past tomorrow xxxxx

*Soon* - how are you doing hon? Hope time not dragging toooo much until your ET? Good luck for your lining scan on Tues  xxxx

*Morgan1* - your post about sleep talking to your DH made me  Bloomin drugs hey?! Hang in there hon, and yes, it's definitely too early for you to pick up an accurate result on pee sticks 

*Boggler* - thank you lovely  ha ha, your symptom list made me smile hon! Your dreams sound intriguing and I can definitely identify with squeezing boobs to check if they are sore....did that on my last 3 txs....then they got sore from all the poking and prodding!  xx

*Tabbycat* - thanks hon  have never had progesterone bloods before but because there seems to be no known cause for my m/cs we want to throw everything we can at it!
Oooh lots of luck for tomorrow....will be  your precious frozen blasts make it my lovely I'll be in the same position wednesday morning and am bricking it!  Sorry your DH won't be with you, will be thinking of you lots xxx

*Jessie sue* - thank you hon  Hang in there and fingers crossed for you xxx

*Lilyisabel* - how are you hon, not toooo long to wait for you now, although time does seem to draaaaag when going through tx!  xxxx

*Tessykins* - hey hon, how are you doing? have you been tempted by an early test? fingers crossed for you xxx

*Loop* - how are you doing? Not long til your ET,  your precious blasts thaw OK, scary isn't it?  xxxx

*KoolKap* - hi hon, how are you? xx

*Here's Hoping* - sorry to read your ET was put back - have you got a date for this week? Mine's on wed 7th  xxx

Phew! Need a nap after reading back and all those personals!! Sorry if I've missed anyone   At least now I'm off work I can keep up with you all  Feeling nervous about my 2 blasts surviving the tha but am  hard that they will! Got an acupuncture session before and after ET on wed so hopefully that will calm my nerves somewhat!
Have put our Christmas tree up today 

Rach xxx


----------



## Morgan1

*Lilyisabel* - Defo check it out ( I havent even managed to go myself yet, I bet i wont get any cause the deals so damn good). I have 3 superdrugs in mind to travel to tommorrow. Hopefully the first one will have it!!

*Tessykins * - Its going fine i feel no symptoms anymore. Been snapping all weekend though which has led to argument with hubby but oh well not my fault just a bit of a monster at the mo and dont mean to snap but it just happens. hmmmmm.

*Boggler* - I would love to be a test buddy on thursday but my test days on Mondays 12th. Oh well surely if i use FR it detects 6 days early. Feels like a negative for me though. No symtoms. Hubby reckons its a + as im snappy. Dont think so though...Dont even feel liketesting. Hate the heartache afterwards.

*Flames* - Your welcome xx I guess this forum is about being there to support each other otherwise it would be a lonely journey. I want my OTD to be early too :-( I may possibly move mine to the 9th as ive sort of made up my mind about the oucome so can test whenever really lol. Woooooo decorations for xmas cake? Are you baking it. Ive recently started baking. Love it. So relaxing (and messy)!!lol
I have no pain now Flames. I dont get these symtoms no more i shall just ignore everything now. I shall just pretend im not even on a 2ww! lol (Sounds easy but we know its not that simple). My boobs are killing but i remember nothing of my last treatment and the symproms i felt so cant even compare. Hubby says i should have kept a diary. WELL I DIDNT!! snap snap snap!! lol. If i were to compare symptoms then you say yours did hurt when you got a bfn, i do feel as if mine is a bfn so dunno. I Really hope you get your BFP!!!! xx

*Tabbycat* hope your well hun - Im just plodding on :-(

*Sugarpielaura* - So sorry t hear your news hun. Dont give up hope hun. Take some time ou for yourself hun as this is all an emotional and difficult journey and i know the feeling of treatment not working! Big hugs to you, Take care of yourself. Thinking of you xxxx

*
Rojakhan* - How you doing hun? xx

*Soon* - Best of luck with your scan. xx

*HBKMorris -* Hope your well xx

*LittleRach* - Best of luck fr your ET. I had acupuncture before but not after. Ive heard it helps alot though. Best of luck hun xx

Sorry if ive missed anyone xx


----------



## Hbkmorris

I've only been gone a few days and look what happens.. busy busy busy.

Firstly I want to give *Sugarpielaura a VERY big      *this whole process is so dam heartbreaking and you've really felt rough at times with this FET and I just wish is was a different outcome for you. Words can't make things better but the support of all of us may help and time does heal the pain a little.. I hope one day I meet you again as you've been a tower of strength to me.. Take Care x

Going backwards first..

Morgan1.. Hope you find a Superdrugs that have the BOGOFF deal.. I've tried two by me and not one has any first response left!!  Everyone must be at this baby making milarky!! Thank you for thinking of me.. I'm ok (I think)  x

Littlerach.. Not long now muffin this week best be a bloomin good one! I'm feeling ok, but this discharge (sorry TMI) is a bit strange.. I just hope it's all normal and it's the HRT pills. How are you? your good putting up for xmas tree.. I've managed to decorate my twigs with a few decs and lights.. not in the mood to do anymore just incase xmas isn't how I wish it to be x

tabby cat.. I thought my lining was a bit on the thin side when she said 8mm is the min.. Fingers crossed by Thursday it grows a few more mm!!! I'm going to be    for your beauty blasts thaw tomorrow and then I shall be sending you lots of   for your 2ww to pass quickly and you get your pink lines x

Flames.. The 2ww sends us all  and we feel every twinge possible and wonder whats going on.. One things for sure it's great news that you've passed the AF stage.. I always bleed before OTD and as much as it kills it makes the OTD day a little more bearable if that makes sense.. Finger crossed she says away and you get your long awaiting dream x

Boggler.. How you feeling & doing?? I like your symptom list    made me lots.. I'll be doing the same if I actually make it to ET x

Soon?.. How lovely to hear that this rollercoaster of hormones & IVF has worked for someone.. Fingers crossed it the magic works again x

Jessie sue.. Thank you for your best wishes.. I terribly nervous about Tuesday & Thursday.. I really am going cuckoo doodle. Hope your doing ok muffin x

Rojakhan.. Hello, how are you feeling? x

Tessykins.. Hope your ok x

bally78.. Hello, how you doing? x

Sorry if I've missed anyone.. I've tried but after reading all of these pages I'm loosing the plot!!

AFM.. Last buserelin injection this morning so it's just bum bullets & HRT pills now. I'll reduce my blue pills to 4 tomorrow and start 3 bum bullets daily tomorrow.. Oh blimey i'm all of a doings as to where to place these beauties.. I think i've come up with a perfect plan though and that's to do my morning & lunchtime insert up the  and the evening insert up the fairy mary.. just can't be doing with all that mess during the day! Anyway apart from this strange discharge i'm all calm.. I'm going to call the clinic tomorrow to make sure it's the norm.. I bet they'll say "yes it's fine" then when I've put the phone down it'll be "Stupid women has called again.. She's all the while".. Yes I can see it now 

Well i'm off for a bath and a rest in bed.. I've done xmas card deliveries today and i'm pooped now.. Take care all xx


----------



## bally78

Hbkmorris your name 'fairy Mary' has just cracked me up! Is your et tues or thurs? Hope your lining is lovely and cosy!
Sugarpielaura sorry to hear your news, big hugs x
Afm get blood results in tues, amh needs to be over 21 to join egg share programme, it was 43.3 3 yrs ago so its hopefully not dropped too much x


----------



## Hbkmorris

Hi Bally.. My lining scan was ok it was 8.2mm which is fine and by Thursday should be thicker. 

My ET is Thursday but I've got two 3 day embies which I'm thawing first to see if they survive and can make it to blast if not I've two blasts which they can thaw on thursday morning that's why Tuesday's as much as a nervous day as Thursday!! Terrified.com more than ever before. 

Good luck to you.. What a fantastic amh level I'm sure it'll be fine there's no way it would of declined so much  xx


----------



## bally78

Hbkmorris I'll say a prayer for you on mon night xxx


----------



## Loop

Sugarpielaura - so sorry xx

bally - hope your amh comes back at a good level, is this for egg sharing? X

hbk - fingers crossed for tues & thurs then x

little Rach - thanks for the lovely welcome & good luck x

hi to everyone else I just can't keep up!!

Afm lining scan on Friday was ok & doc happy with thurs et but he agreed to change it to friday. Means I can rest up in the afternoon & all weekend afterwards  xx


----------



## Morgan1

Hey ladies,

Nothing to report really...just wanted to post out of sheer boredom. This 2WW is dragging. 7 days of my OTD, tested today and it was negative. It was a 6 day early detection FR test. But 6 days would b tommorrow. Im playing a silly game with all these tests and wish i could refrain from POAS. 

Just feel as though the negatives im getting are possibly just easing the result il get next week. I hate this treatmnt malarkey. So not fair!!!! :-(

Sorry for the rant :-((


----------



## Boggler

Hi Morgan 

I hear your pain - maybe I should have gone back to work!!  There are three people in my head- the negative 1 one, the positive 1 and the 1 thats telling the two of them to shut the hell up!!

I am off shopping for the afternoon.

Take it easy!
Boggler


----------



## tabby cat

Morgan and Boggler, I am joining you on the 2ww or 10daywait...I’m already going mad and it’s only day 1. Oh dear....

Had my 2 blasts transferred this morning but the embryologist was quite negative, and said they had lost a lot of cells and had not fully expanded but ‘we may as well give them a go.’   It was only the nurse who managed a few encouraging words. I had to stop myself from bursting into tears then and there, especially as didn’t have DH to hold my hand today. Going back to work tomorrow to try and get through the week, but not feeling very positive. 

Hope everyone’s doing ok. Sorry for lack of personals. Hugs   to all xxx


----------



## Hbkmorris

Tabbycat congrats on being pupo.. I really wouldn't worry to much on what embroil says as I've read threads with ladies whom have had poor quality fresh and frozen embies/blasts and they have become pregs though those with perfect quality haven't so there alot of hope.. Now there back where they belong I'm sure they will develop perfectly. 

Lots of pma muffin.. Take care x


----------



## Flames

Sugarpie:  I am so sorry to hear your news, this journey is hard for all of us but you really have been through so much, I can't imagine how devastated you must feel.  Try and take your time to heal and decide what your next step will be.  Sending love and  

Tabbycat: hbk is right, there are loads of stories on here about women who had really poor quality embryos/blasts put back and ended up pg so there is always hope.  Try to take each day at a time and to think positive thoughts.  Sending you     

Morgan:  Step away from the pee sticks   !!!!  If you keep testing neg then you won't have any positivity and the 2ww will seem even harder, be strong and try to wait until a bit closer to OTD.  I know the 2ww is hideous, you read my post from the other day, you know I'm   too but I do believe that trying to keep positive helps   Here is some   for you x

Boggler:  I agree re the people in your head, I do swing from positive to negative to ignoring the tx altogether!! Sending you  

Bally:  I hope your blood test gives you the result you are looking for so you can go forward with the egg sharing, I will be thinking of you tomorrow.

AFM:  I have now officially got past the point at which the   arrived in last cycle which feels good.  I have af pains on and off and a bit of endo pain and occasionally kind of tingly nipples but that could all be nothing and caused by the gestone.......at least we have got past the point at which it all ended last time so every day is a bonus.  Tomorrow  my mum and dad are coming for the day and we are off out to lunch I think x


----------



## tabby cat

Thanks HBK and Flames, really appreciate the positive thinking, I needed it. Was just all quite emotional doing ET on my own I think. Feeling bit better now and weirdly quite looking forward to going to work tomorrow so I can pretend everything is normal! 

Flames – well done on reaching a landmark...you’re still very much in the game   Have a nice lunch x


----------



## Tessykins

Tabby - congrats on being PUPO!!!  As the other girls said, never worry about the embryologist - nature works in mysterious ways.  On the day of my ET I was totally despondent and I posted on the Frozen Embryo thread about having poor embies (I think the post is called '3 day embies only 2 and 4 cells' or something like that)  Anyway, I received the most uplifting post from a lovely lady who had two poor embies and was told not to hold out much hope and she ended up with twins!!  Please don't give up hope pet, they're back with their mummy now and are in the best place to thrive    

Flames, I'm sure you're so relieved - and this is such a good sign for you.  

Hbk and Loop how are you holding up girls?  It won't be long till your wee embies are back with their mummies too!

Bally, good luck with your blood results - hope you get the results you need XX

Morgan and Boggler - I'm with you girls on everything you've posted so far about the 2ww - it's a complete nightmare!!!

I'm testing on Wednesday and I could cry with anxiety!  I've always tested early before and then had to deal with double misery when havng to test again on otd so I'm determined to hold out till OTD this time as then we'll get a definitive answer.  My head's all over the place - yesterday I was in a lovely pupo bubble and was convinced it had worked - today all pma has left the building   I wonder what my take on things will be tomorrow

So far my boobs are aching (but they always are sore before af and the fact that they are throbbing at the moment could be down to all the hormones I'm ingesting)  I have slight cramps on and off - not as bad as last week's cramps, I'm very thirsty and I've woken up this last few nights drenched in sweat - seriously, you could wring me out!  So basically, I have all of the symptoms that I normally get before af times about 100 (due to drugs I expect).  I'm a nutter symptom spotting even though DH tells me that I should not be second guessing, but sure what else would i do on the 2ww?  

Anyway, two more sleeps and we'll know


----------



## Tessykins

Here ya go Tabby this is the response I received from my post - hope this fills you with pma XXX

______________________________________________________________________________
Hey, try not to worry







they are dividing right?! I had transfer cancelled due to ohss and my 3 embies were frozen on day 3, two 4 cell and one 8 cell. They were very fragmented and not suitable to freeze but we beg pleaded and finally persuaded them to.

Come thaw day, all thawed but one 4 cell lost a cell so we had an 8 cell and a 4 cell transferred. My clinic were all very negative throughout every stage of my FET cycle. At 11 dp3dt I began to bleed and cramp. So I tested 3 days early to "complete" the cycle, 'knowing' it will be negative. To my delighted shock, it was an instant BFP - the test line showed before it had reached the control line!

I had further episodes of bleeding throughout my pregnancy and waters broke at 29 weeks and I deli eyed naturally at 30 weeks - but.... Both stuck! I do not know which is which obviously, but both my twins are perfect in every way!

We must remember that although medically helped, IVF also has a nature part to play and nature can work in strange ways. We see many ladies have perfect embryos transferred only to be devastated with a negative result. Likewise, there are plenty of success stories, mine included with 'poor' embryos. Incedently, I am sooooo lucky to have conceived again naturally, so never give up









The best thing for you to do now is to believe in your embryos, create a happy, positive, welcoming womb to 
encourage them to stay with you









Funnily enough, I had an email alert to say my original thread when I was preparing for FET was being merged, so I took the opportunity to read through it. It made great reading! I had forgotten some of my journey, so was fab to remember it all again. I had many comments about how Tbey believed my positivity must have played a part in my BFP. I must admit, reading back, I was much more positive than I even remember!

Good luck and I look forward to reading all about your BFP in a couple of weeks!!


----------



## bally78

Just had my amh results 17.3 needs to be over 16 to be able to egg share. I can't believe how much it has dropped in 3 years! x


----------



## Morgan1

Tessykins that was such a lovely read! It Really makes you think. Anythings possible! 
Not had a chance to read through anything so no personals. 
Feel as though the witch will rear her ugly head either today or Tommorrow. Having horrible period type cramps. :-/


----------



## lilyisabel

Hey ladies  

I've had a manic weekend it's been lovely.

Sugarpie - am so sorry to hear your news  it's just so unfair especially with all that you've been through

Tabby - congrats on being pupo. I agree with everything the girls have said earlier

Morgan -   that the cramps are embie snuggling down nicely and making room for themselves

Bally - great news you are above the 16 to egg share with amh 

Tessy - good luck for tomorrow  and thanks for the post I think I'll be referring back to it when I get to the 2ww

Flames - hope today has gone quickly and you had a lovely lunch

Boggler - did you buy lots shopping? I really need to get on with my present buying

Loop - glad you are pleased with your et day I'm still waiting to find out my day should know more tomorrow

Hbkmorris -    for good news today. How have they gone?

Littlerach - time does draaaaaag on tx but it's helping that it's the run up to Christmas and there's lots on.   your two blasts do there stuff tonight. Enjoy your acupuncture treatments I love mine! Good luck with et tomorrow 

After much dithering I've decided not to get the first response I really do feel they're jinxed now. I've bought what I consider the polar opposite and that's boots own brand blue cross ones. These will be okay won't they? I do have one first response left in the drawer but that's where it'll be staying 

Had a trauma with my ovulation sticks this weekend as I'm doing the clear blue digital ones. I got an error message which wasn't good news luckily I could do it again later but could't go to the loo for four hours before and I kept forgetting so the test kept getting delayed. I think it should be positive tomorrow or thursday so I'm really hoping the same doesn't happen again 

If it's not positive tomorrow morning I go into clinic for a scan and go from there. If it is positive I don't have to have a scan and et will be in a week. I've had acupuncture tonight and he was working on triggering ovulation so I'm keeping  

L x


----------



## Hbkmorris

Hi ladies.. Hope your all well.

I'll try personals but sorry if I miss anyone.. minds turned to mush today.

lilyisabel.. Don't worry about the boots cross I too have brought these as they were buy one get one free ages ago and the pharmacist told me there as good as Clear Blue and First Response and the theory I've come to is if your pregs it will show if not it won't.. For me I always bleed before OTD so I guess that's always been my answer!! I'll sell them on ebay if not required! x

Morgan1.. Have the cramps subsided? hope your feeling better.. When are you due to test? x

bally78.. It is crazy how the body can change so dramatically but you've a higher AMH than alot of us on here so don't worry to much.. your lucky you've the option for egg share and you've got age on your side too.. Good Luck hunni x

Tessykins.. Reading your wonderful post has made me feel alot more confident and alot more positive about my FET. It's an absolute dream to have tweenies and then to catch naturally.. So warming and uplifting thank you so so much for sharing it with us all x

tabby cat.. Hope you've got more PMA now.. We all feel the same front time to time but just remember as I always will what Tessykins said in her post x

Flames. Hope you've had a beautiful day with your folks.. So how many days to go for you? Now that your past AF stage!?!?! I'll be like that I think last time it was day 4 before OTD and the time before that 3 days prior.. dam AF.

Hope everyone else is tickety boo and loving the ride.. NOT!!!

AFM. Well the Embrol called last night to confirm the plan so I was relieved, I then got a call today just after lunch and the (chinese) Embrol called who I can't understand at all but what I could understand was my two 3 day embies had survived the thaw which is great but I actually couldn't understand anything else!!!    She did say that the next 24 hours will be the test to their strength or weekness (possible die off before blast) so I'm to leave it till lunchtime tomorrow and call if I've not heard from them... worried.com.. I won't sleep tonight that's for sure. 

I've come to the decision that what will be will be and my DP things I should relax and enjoy the ride regardless of what they do or don't do.. Easier for him to say!

OH my last final note would be WIND! Bloomin chuffin cyclogest.. Trumping like a gooden much to DP's disgrace and sorry but they are a bit pongy!! Oh the joys.

xxx


----------



## Loop

Tessykins - that really was a lovely pm that lady sent you, may her good luck rub off on you too xx

HBK - it is sooo worrying isn't it. I really hope it's great news for you. Would it be a thurs xfer all being well? if so all the best x

lilyisabel - horrible when the tests go wrong isn't it, glad you are back on track xx

AFM - v v busy at work which is in a way a good thing as it's helping me to ignore the scary thought that our frosties might not survive the thaw!!!  Loop Trio - Please hang on in there and wake up on Friday x


----------



## bally78

Hbkmorris sounds very positive ill say another prayer for your soon to be precious cargo xx


----------



## Hbkmorris

Thank you guys.. your both one in a million.

Loop.. Yeah either way I'm booked in for transfer on Thursday at 12 noon. Being busy at work is a godsent at times, so are you booked in for Friday? 

Bally78.. Thank you so much.. I'm      like crazy that they carry on making lots of cells..      required!!!

Love to you all x


----------



## Morgan1

Hey ladies. I'm out, batts going dead and wifi is slow so can barely type arghhhh
Hbk Morris- I haven't read your post to the end yet as phones slow but quick reply is no pains haven't subsided feel like il come on any time also there's something else which I've had for afew days now. It's annoying!! Basically when I'm say down I'm very uncomfortable "lower down" on both sides inside leg I feel cramps and uncomfortable around this area. Feels strange.


----------



## Morgan1

Stupid phone!!   thanks for asking will reply properly tonight or Tommorrow xxxx
Thanks for asking x


----------



## Loop

Hi hbk yes all booked in for Friday afternoon eek! Xxx


----------



## Jessie sue

Hello All

HBK - so pleased your little ones made it   ! I am     that they make lovely big blasts for you.
What time is transfer on Thurs ? Will be thinking of you.

Morgan - cramps are one of the main symptoms so I am     that they are your little ones setting up a nice warm home for the next nine months

Loop - best of luck for Friday -      that your little ones thaw well for you

Tabby cat - please dont worry about what the embryologist said - I too have read many stories where BFP's were the happy result - including one where a lady was told that her embryos were actually perishing so she took the decision to have them transferred anyway so that they could at least be with her - she ended up with a BFP !   

Flames - when is test day for you?   

Boggler - are we testing on the same day?    Tues 13th?)

AFM - Have been having some symptoms       - but is it just my body playing tricks on me?  Got sore boobs and a funny sicky feeling at the back of my throat - plus everything tastes of metal ! Yuck !Probably just going nuts n this 2WW !!   Anyone else feel like that?


----------



## tabby cat

Tessykins – thanks so much for finding your post, really was great reading.   Not sure what I’d do without you girls to keep up my pma . Hope you’ve managed to hold out on testing and wishing you masses of luck for tomorrow.    

Bally – Good news that you can go ahead with your egg share.  

Lillyisabel – hope you get your positive on your ovulation stick tomorrow. How dare it not work – those sticks don’t come cheap either! 

HBK – I have the same problem with our embryologist, is Spanish? maybe I think. Think that might have been part of my problem yesterday. Praying lots for your embies tonight,    I dreamt about mine the day before ET. Totally sympathise on the cyclogest, but weirdly my body seems to have given in and got used to them....so the wind might die down 

Morgan1 – Sorry you’re suffering,   they are good  embie snuggling pains. Is your OTD soon?

Loop – I agree, so much easier to be busy with work. As long as no one notices what a useless job I’m doing at the moment! Praying for your embies too xxx

Jessie – thanks honey, appreciate your words. I’m on a more positive run today thanks to everyone on here! Your symptoms sound good...  so hard this 2ww 

AFM – Had a tiny bit of spotting today but just putting it down to ET yesterday so not worrying about that too much. Also still feeling slightly sick from one of the meds, not sure which one. Had this even before ET.  So glad today has gone quicker, just ticking off my life on the calendar    OTD is one day before I leave my work (resigned a while ago), so ticking off that too. Very weird.


----------



## Morgan1

Hey ladies. I'm at home now lying in bed, typing away on my phone will defo do personals Tommorrow I promise. Feel sick :-/ af hasn't arrived JUST YET!! Hmmmm


----------



## lilyisabel

Morning.

No smiley face for me so I've got to head to the clinic this morning. I'm hoping it's just a simple case of a trigger shot to bring it on rather than anything to do with my pco and this then has to be delayed   

Morgan your symptoms are sounding great 

L x


----------



## Morgan1

Hey lilisabel

Stay positive hun. Good luck at the clinic let us know how you get on xx

Hoping your treatment doesn't get delayed!! 

I don't think mines going to be a bfp unfortunately. Tmi now sorry- when I wiped this morning there were spots of red blood but I don't know if this was cause I've been sore through thrush. Wiped again and then again half hour later but nothing. I don't even wana think it's a positive no more cause I did a first response early detection today and it's a negative. OTD is Monday but surely a 6 day early test should have picked it up. Fed up :-(


----------



## Tessykins

Morgan, I hope that you get some     back.  You have probably tested too early hun XXXX

Girls, I can't quite believe that I'm typing this but we got a bfp!  I'm not screaming from the rooftops like I thought I'd be as I'm sooooo afraid.

We did the test from the hosp first and it is a really, really faint positve, since then we've done to clearblue (not digital) and they'v come up as positive - not as dark as I'd like but still there.

Please, please God out little babies stick     

Thanks so much for all of your support girls and wishing you all the very, very, very best XXXXXXX


----------



## Flames

tessykins:         I am so pleased for you!!!!!  I understand your being scared (see my AFM bit below)  this whole journey is mental......just take one day at a time lovely  

Morgan:  Don't give up yet, the 6 day tests don't pick up everyone early, I know lots of women who have used them early and got nothing but a few days later get a BFP.....Maybe the blood if implantation.  Try and keep the faith lovely.

Lilyisabel:  Good luck at the clinic this morning, I hope it's a simple procedure and goes smoothly.  i did have a nice day with my mum and dad, just chillin really, quite a lot of sitting by the fire was involved!!

tabbycat:  I would think that your spotting is due to et, congrats on being PUPO by the way!!!  I hope your 2ww goes smoothly and most of all quickly and that you don't end up as   as me!

jessiesue:  the symptom spotting drives us   doesn't it?   that your aymptoms are your embies snuggling in warm and tight -when is otd?

Loop:  I hope all goes well for you on Fri, sending lots of    

hbk:  So pleased your embies survived, that's the first milestone out of the way, I hope that your call today will bring more good news, I will look forward to hearing from you.  Sending lots of     for tomorrow.

Bally:  It's great that your blood test gave you the results you were after, even though it has dropped at least you are within the limits required to egg share, you are an amazing woman.

AFM:  This morning I was going crazy when I woke up, well, seeing as how I was hardly asleep it was more when it got light than when I woke up so I decided I would do a pg test just to turn my mind off from being excited over nothing and, to my absolute surprise it was a      it's 2 days before my otd so I really wasn't expecting it at all.  In fact tbh I don't think I ever thought I would see one.  OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!  I feel like it's not really happening to me, I am going to take one step at a time and get to otd now, once the blood test confirms it I think I will feel a bit better....then I go back to worrying about having enough Gestone....there's always something


----------



## Tessykins

Wow Flames CONGRATULATIONS    that's great news!!  This must be a lucky thread!!!  I too am in shock by the way!!!!!


----------



## Tessykins

Witter and Babybluz, I hope you're still about so that you can read this.

I got a BFP this morning!!!!!!!!  I'm in total shock and am petrified!!  I did the hospital test first and it came up as very, very faint positive - almost invisible to the naked eye!!  Since then I've done 2 clearblue and both are positive, again, not as dark as I'd like, but there's defo lines there.

I can't believe it girls and I want to thank you both again for giving me such timely support - if you remember two weeks ago today I was having that melt down  

Thanks again XXXXX


----------



## Witters

Yay yay YAY!!!!! Many congratulations to you and DH!!  See, often the "worst" or the stickers  

So pleased for you! Please keep us updated with how it all goes...


----------



## Pika

WOW!!!! Tessykins this is a story of hope for us all awaiting FET!! Many congratulations my dear xxxx


----------



## Littlerach

Flames- wahoooooo!!!!! Fabulous news hon   massive congrats!!!! I understand you wanting to take it a step at a time lovely, it's only natural but yay yay yay!!! Youre pg! Xxxx

Tessykins- whoop whoop!!!!! Amazing news lovely   fab fab fab!!! This is a lucky thread I can feel it!! Xxxx

HBKmorris- go embies go embies! Good luck for your phone call today xxxx we will be PUPO buds   xxx

Tabbycat- congrats on being PUPO hon! Sorry the embryologist wasn't more encouraging but sounds like you've got some pma back after tessykins post....fingers and toes crossed hon, really hope it's your turn this time xxx

Morgan- sorry you've had some spotting   know how scary that is....fingers crossed it's the thrush or implantation bleeding xxx keeping up the pma for you....even thought these early detection tests say you can test 6 days early, they arent 100% accurate so fingers crossed was just too early xxxx

Jessie sue- those symptoms sound positive to me lovely   xxx 

Will be back on later for more personals, just about to head off for my first Acu session of the day....then have to call the lab to check our precious blasts have survived the thaw....eek!! Then ET at 3.30pm all being well xxxx


----------



## Lady S

Hi Ladies 

Hope you dont mind me butting in. I come on here from time to time but rarely post.  Anyway, im now dreaded injections and pills and should be having my ET on the 19th Dec.  To be honest i though it would be easier for a FET but I'm being to realise its not.  So, i thought id post on here in hoping for a little support.  

Dont really know anyone so no personals at the mo, but CONGRATS on the BFP!!.  thats wonderfull news and has actually cheered me up knowing that this can and does happen.  

Hope everyone else is fine and dandy and not going too "loopy" on this journey. 

xx


----------



## Flames

Littlerach and tessykins, thanks so much for your kind words. It is slowly sinking in, now I am just scared!! I so never thought this would happen. I am just waiting for dh to finish work for his tea break and we are going out to coffee.

Lady s: Welcome!! You're in the right place for support and encouragement, these girls are great. I am glad the bfp have encouraged you, it is so hard to believe it can work, tbh I didn't think thus was going to work until this morning when I saw the test. Keep thinking positive thoughts. A friend gave me the zita west cd, that really helps with pma. It may be worth getting a copy. Also I just wanted to say that I have a friend who has both her tubes removed so can only have a family by ivf. She is currently 18 weeks pregnant so it can work lovely, keep thinking positive. Where are you in cycle - d/r or blue pill popping? xxx


----------



## Lady S

Hi Flames, 
Thanks for the reply...Im sure it will take some time for you to get used to the idea thats you are actually pg! you really couldnt have asked for a better christmas!. sooo pleased for you. Now its time for you to chill out and enjoy the experience before you bundle of joy arrives. (Oh and make sure your DH is at your beck and call   ) 

Oww, ive heard about zita west but dont really know much about it, i think i will google this afternoon and order a copy.  To be honest after tubes being removed and 2 failed fresh cycles i could do with some positivity!. thats fab news about your friend, most of the people ive spoken to dont seam to have the same problem as me so its hard to compare. 

Im on bruserelin at the mo and on HRT (but mine arent blue...there white?). going for a scan next thursday to make sure my lining is ok then ET on 19th Dec.  I have 4 day 3 (7 and 8 cells) embies on ice at the mo and hope to have two put back...if they survive the thaw.  How many embies did you have put back?. Im worried that mine arnt blasts as at the time my hospital (as im on NHS) didnt do blasts. 

Enjoy your coffee hunni
xx


----------



## Hbkmorris

OMG We have two    well done guys and       to you both.. God yu've made me cry.. Think i'm being an    in the office... SO pleased for you both.. May the positive news continue.

Hello to everyone else hope your enjoying the sunshine we are having.. all be it cold but at least it's dry! 

Well the embrol has called me and we now have 1 compacting emb/early blast and 1 compacted emb/blast which is SUPER great news the only bit that now worries me is the frade of them which can't be discussed until tomorrow.. If they are c**p quality then I may aswell just thaw the two blasts I have in freezer but if their ok then i've got those as back up! 

I feel quite relieved but also scared now as if I get a call from them on the morning that means they want to thaw the blasts if I don't then I'm good to go.. Yet another night without sleep!! Goodness me this is really taking it's toll upon me!

x


----------



## Morgan1

Tessykins and flames I'm absolutely delighted for you both!!! Congratulations! That's brilliant news and the fact that you both got bfp's is amazing! Will do personals once I finish work. Xxx well done ladies!!


----------



## Littlerach

Flames- sure it'll take a while to sink in hon but you are finally pg and no reason why you shouldn't get your happy ending! Xxxx

Ladys- welcome hon, sorry to read what you've been thru....fingers and toes crossed this is your time xxxx I can also vouch for the zita west cd xxx

HBKmorris- your embies really are doing you proud! yay!!! No reason why they shouldn't continue to develop as they have been doing....if there had been any doubt I guess they have moved ET to today xxx lots of luck xxx

AFM- am good to go for 3.30 today! Sadly we lost one blast in the thaw but the other made it and is good for transfer! Phew!!!!! Sad about the one we lost but focusing on our lil fighter! Xxx


----------



## Loop

Just a very quick one as crazy busy but:

CONGRATS - tessykins and Flames - brilliant news xx

Littlerach - very best of luck for ET xx

hi to everyone else and catch up soon x


----------



## Loop

ps  sorry missed out HBK's news - really glad that your other 2 have made blast sending them' keep on growing' vibes xx


----------



## lilyisabel

Hello! 

This Thread has cheered me up today 

HUGE congratulations to flames and tessykins it's the best news I could have flicked on to see     I'm so pleased for you both and sending you every best wish for a happy and healthy next eight months 

Little rach - hope all goes well with et this afternoon 

Hbkmorris - yeay great news for you too

Ladys -   it's great to see you - our et will be very close together so I'm very happy to see you 

Hello Morgan, Jessie sue, loop and everyone else

Afm - my clinic visit was a bit frustrating this morning. It's very quiet there which is lovely compared to the madness that it was in sept - oct. It was just me being scanned so there was no waiting and everyone was looking after me   However my follie is just 16mm so not there yet and I've just got to wait for it to go naturally and if it's not gone by Monday to go back. They think it's likely it will go at the weekend so et will be a week after positive stick so I'm looking at 17/18 th for et. I'd worked myself up for et a week today and felt deflated that it's been delayed especially as this would take OTd to boxing day or 27th so no drinking on Christmas day. I was feeling very   about it earlier but then came on here saw the bfps and that made me smile so much and remember why I'm doing this. Plus have decided on Christmas eve I'm going to allow myself a glass of mulled wine and Christmas day I'm going to have some fizz whatever stage I'm at and I'll enjoy those small drinks so much!

Take care all, especially those with very precious cargo on board 
Lx


----------



## koolkap

Its BFN for us. did hpt and it came negative. still have to go in for bloods tomm.! its end of our tx journey..!


----------



## Rojakhan

Hello Ladies,
Hope everyone is doing fine.

FLAMES,       

Tessykins,     

Littlerach, best of luck for ET 

HBK's,Great news  

Koolkap, be positive,result can be change tomorrow i  for tomorrow u will get good result.

Ladys,hello and welcome.

Morgan1,be positive,everything will be fine   

AFM, i am feeling so tired with back pain,cramps, thirst, stomach cramps specially after when i eat any thing, headache. i am   after all of this I'll get good news.


----------



## bally78

Congratulations flames and tessykins, fantastic news!!! May you both go on to have a healthy pregnancy xx


----------



## Flames

Koolkap:  I am so sorry for your result today, this journey can be so cruel, is it otd today or tomorrow?  Sending you   

Lilyisabel:  i am sorry you had a frustrating time today, I hopefully your little follie will pop over the weekend and you can move onto the next stage of your journey.  I think you are right to have a drink at christmas, you deserve it after all this!

Littlerach:  Hopefully you are pupo now, congratulations!!  I hope all went smoothly and that your little embie is all snuggled in.

hbk:  Wow!  Your embies have done brilliantly, try and chill out a little this eve and look forward to being pupo tomorrow!!

lady s:  I had 2 put back, they were day 2 embies when we defrosted them and day 3 when we put them back, we had one 8 cell and one 6 cell, both of them had been 4 cells when they were defrosted.  My clinic doesn't recommend blasts either so I don't think you should worry.

AFM:  First I must thank you all for your lovely messages.  It has sunk in a bit, was nice to meet dh.  Because of my job (I am a midwife) I feel pretty apprehensive about the whole thing, knowing everything that can go wrong but I will take each day at a time which is the only way.  If it's OK I will hang around and see how you all get on over the next few weeks.    and   to all x


----------



## Littlerach

Koolkap- so sorry hon sending big   it's just so unfair this tx business   thinking of you lots xxxx

Flames- thanks hon   it's all super scary I know, especially when you work in the field that you do   but hang in there, hopefully as the weeks tick along you'll start to feel more confident xxx

Rojakhan- those all sound like positive symptoms to me xxx

HBKMorris- hopefully you'll be soon joining me on the PUPO gang! Xxx

AFM- am PUPO with one beautiful blast on board, no real cell loss and was contracting ready to expand again and hopefully hatch very soon!! Felt really emotional when it was all done as have waited soooo long since our last tx...22 months since our last ET!! 
Had bloods taken for progesterone today and will get results tomorrow...if low will start on prontogest xxx off to my 2nd acupuncture session of the day now xxxx


----------



## Tessykins

Koolkap, I'm sorry about your disappointment, but it could change by tomorrow - this is not unknown to happen    

Little arch, congrats on being pupo!!   That sounds like a lovely blast and I've no doubt it'll start snuggling soon XXXX

Rojakhan, I hope that all of those signs bring you good news  

Hello to everyone else, I just want to second everything Flames said and thank you all for your lovely messages.  Like Flames I'm also being cautious and hope to God that my wee darling(s) stick.  Thank you all again girls XXX


----------



## Lady S

Evening Ladies

Thankyou all for your warm welcome   

hbkmorris How you doing hun?. Good news about the embies!!, they sound good, let me know how you get on tomorrow.  we should have been cycling together but as my clinic put me back a few weeks ive got more of a wait!.  

Littlerach - glad the ET went well, it only takes one as they say, congrats on being PUPO!! xx

Lilyisabel, sorry you've been put back too..i will be the same as you, 2ww over christmas!. how bad timing is that, i was hoping to know by christmas until my clinic out me back 10 days. I'll be joining you in a glass of fizz...My embryologist did say if i wanted a glass of wine then i could have a glass of wine..said straight from the horses mouth!   

koolkap - just see what happens tomorrow and try to relax xx

Flames, owww, well that just goes to show, so i need not worry if they loose a few cells while thawing - if its meant to be its meant to be xx 

afm...Not much, just so tired.  Im not sure if thats all the meds or stress at work!.  Scan next thursday so im still a way off yet...Time goes so slowly booo!. 

Hi to everyone else, sorry if ive missed anyone...but im still a newie to this site. 

xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Just popping in to spread some     lots of      and even more     


Take care


Mini xxx


----------



## bally78

Hbkmorris sending you lots of   for your et. Hope they snuggle in nicely to their very special mummy xx


----------



## tabby cat

Just popping in to say massive congratulations to Tessykins and Flames.      Well done girls. So exciting!!! May you bring BFP luck to us all on this thread. Will defo take a while to sink in I’m sure. Lots of good wishes and pma for the days and months ahead girls xxx

Morgan – Hang on in there till Monday, I know it’s tough, but still could be some positive signs.  

Hi LadyS – Totally sympathise on thinking a FET would be easier. Still full of waiting and stress. Also would recommend Zita, if anything she has sent me off to sleep many a night when I’ve been having trouble sleeping. 

HBkmorris – That’s great news about your  blasts. It’s so stressful the waiting and wondering what their doing. Soon they’ll be back where they belong though. Hope ET goes well tomorrow xxx

Lilyisabel – Poor you , how frustrating you’re having to wait . Hope the next few days pass quickly for you. xxx

Koolkap – So sorry about your result. It’s so so tough. Sending you massive hugs  

Rojakhan – Praying it’s all good news at the end for you too hon    

LittleRach – Congratulations on being PUPO!!! Great news your little blast is on board and snuggling down this very minute xxx

Me, I’m just plodding on. Too early to symptom spot, and nothing to report.  As of this week there are now 4 people that have announced pregnancies at work! So want to be walking around with the 5th!! Well that's what I'm trying to imagine anyway


----------



## Jessie sue

Well - congratulations Flames and Tessykins !     Heres to a healthy pregnancy for you both !

Littlerach - congrats on being PUPO - welcome to the wonderful world of the 2ww !!

Lilyisabel - just think what a fab way it would be to start the new year if otd is 27.12 - your very special christmas present   

HBK - fab news about your blasts - sending you     thoughts for tomorrow

Morgan - wait a few days and test again - all could change    

Rojakhan - that symptom list looks familiar - am also drinking loads and dozing loads - good job I am not at work today ! When is otd for you?

Sorry If I have missed anyone.

AFM - had af type cramps this morning which meant the knicker checking went into overdrive (sorry for tmi!). V sore boobs (woke me up when i turned over in bed), tired etc etc - could just be the meds?


----------



## Betty-Boo

If anyone wants to be added to the list - please PM me and I'll add your details...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=268226.0

I'll also put a copy on the first post of this thread.

Mini xxxx


----------



## Morgan1

Finally I get a chance for some personals. Lying in bed (waiting for the pessary to dissolve) loool

Firstly tessykins and flames congrats once again. I read back through your posts today from a Afew weeks back and it was so nice knowing that in the end you both got the outcome you truly wanted and deserved. May you both go on to have a healthy and joyous pregnancy!! Xxxxx

Ok reading from top to bottom:

Hbk Morris- all the best with your et! Stay positive and let's hope your envies snuggle in and make themselves a home for the next nine months!! X

Lady s- welcome to the board.

Rojakhan- Congrats on being pupo! 

Little arch - congrats on being pupo. Take it easy hun.  . How did the acupuncture go? 

Ladies will finish personals Tommorrow. Feel sick and eyes are closing. Lol. So very sorry xxxx


----------



## Morgan1

Sorry ladies was shattered last night. Had a good sleep though but woke up with terrible af type pains. I can't remember my last tx very well but I'm thinking the estelle tablets stop af from arriving don't they. Feels as though if I stopped them af would arrive within minutes. So scared. Keep wiping but nothing. Did a fr test but it's negative. Deep down I know it's all over now I'm just not lucky enough to get a bfp! :-( otd is Monday 12th but as fr shows neg there's no chance. Full of a cold today. My outlook is so negative today. Don't even feel like going work but have to!! :-(


----------



## Betty-Boo

Here's the list as it stands ... will update as I go along and receive any newbie updates via PM.

Morgan   I had terrible AF pains on my BFP ..   

*Sep / Oct / Nov / Dec 2011*

[csv=]
Name ,Location ,Clinic ,Date Start Down Reg ,Date FET
lamullan,Cambridgeshire,Bourn Hall,?,Aug/Sep
Bedazzled,,,End Sep,?
hjanea,Yorkshire,Leeds,22 Sep,? Oct
****,****,****,****,****
 ,  ,  ,  ,  
****,****,****,****,****

sarah4eva,London,St Barts,06 Sep,01 Oct
Clairey2608,Bournemouth,Salisbury Fert Clinic,?,21 Oct
Deenice,Hertfordshire,Barts,?,25/26 Oct
locini,Caithness,GCRM,?,Oct
Skyblue79,London,Czechivf,?,11/12 Oct
MandyGJ,?,?,14 Oct,?
lilgem,?,St Marys Manchester,16 Sep,20 Oct
Littlerach,Midlands,Midlands Fertility Services,20 Oct,Oct / Nov
HezzieD,Lancashire,St Marys Manchester,21 Sep,26 Oct
Ale40,London,Homerton,,Oct
****,****,****,****,****
 ,  ,  ,  ,  
****,****,****,****,****
Fire Opal,Wiltshire,RUH Bath,,Nov
Catbob,Scotland,?,21 Nov,?
imajica2309,?,Liverpool Womens Hosp,?,24 Nov

Flames,Andover,Salisbury Fert Clinic,15 Nov,25 Nov
HBKMorris,Birmingham,?,?,8 Dec
naterlee,Bournemouth,Complete Clinic S'hampton,16 Oct,Nov / Dec
Faithhope,Oxford,OFU,Jan 12,Jan12
[/csv]

Big hugs Mini xxx


----------



## Boggler

Morning lads

Flames and tessykins wow. Be princesse for the next 9 months. Cheers to health and happy pregnancies!!

Hbk - thinking of you this morning . Beidh an t-adh leat! (good luck in Irish)

Koolkap - big hugs. Stupid bfn!

Lady s - welcome

Littlerach - welcome to the tww. It's great!!

Rojakhan - your symptoms sound promising 

Morgan - hang on in there

Everybody else - big hello and group hug

ATM - nothing to report. No symToms . Due to test Sunday . Will probably crack before then!


----------



## Murf

Hello All,  This looks like a lovely thread!  I am having tx at St Mary's in Manchester and go for my scan today to check if I am 'thick' enough to receive embie.  I am strangely calm but have been throughout the process so far, must be getting an old hand at it eh?  With all the luck in the world, I could be looking at transfer next week!  Good luck to everyone, fingers crossed for you Boggler....  xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Morgan1

Thanks ladies xx boggles not long to go for you now!!! Exciting! Hoping it's a bfp! Fingers, toes, everything crossed!! X


----------



## Lady S

Murf...I too am at st Marys, the nurses there are brilliant!!,  Hope the scan goes well.  Ive got mine next week  
xx


----------



## Littlerach

HBKMorris- lots of luck for today....you'll soon be PUPO   xxx

Tabbycat- hang in there hon, fingers and toes crossed yours will be the 5th pg at work! One pg announcement is hard enough but 4, whilst going through tx??!! Bless you   xxx

Jessie sue- I think all your symptoms sound promising hon...could just be the meds BUT could just as easily be bfp symptoms xxxx it's soooo tough hey?!   you're doing fab xxx

Morgan- hang in there lovely, you just never know and I've read of ladies being convinced it was a bfn then getting the shock of their lives when they saw those two lines on otd! Hang in there hon xxxx

Bally- was just reading back over posts, fab you can go for egg share next year xxx

Lady s- time goes soooo slowly when going through tx hey?! Have you got much to keep you occupied until next week? xxx

Murf- welcome hon, hope all goes well with your scan..glad you're feeling calm xx congrats on your little boy  

Boggler- hope you're ok hon? Xx

Loop- how are you lovely? Xxx

Flames & Tessykins- hope you lovely ladies are ok? xxx

AFM- am snuggled up on sofa in my pjs with a blanket!!   our little one is snuggling in xxx trying not to worry about prog blood results...will get a call later today xxx


----------



## Hbkmorris

Quick update the two embies turned into poor quality blasts so I'm having to thaw my other blasts... I'm terrified now that I'll have nothing to transfer... Just waiting at hospital now... All my confidence has been shattered. 

X


----------



## lilyisabel

Hbk Morris - keeping everything crossed for you, the blasts they are going to thaw have already proved they are tough to get to that stage once they've survived the thaw you're getting the hardest of the hard put back in. Keeping   for you this afternoon and looking forward to hearing that you are pupo later. 

Hello everyone else will post more later (am at work and shouldn't be on here )

L x


----------



## Morgan1

Just a quick one hbk Morris! Don't give up hope, everything's going to be just fine.   
Please update us. Stay strong!!


----------



## Littlerach

HBKMorris- oh hon so sorry you're having all this stress   will be   hard your blasts survive the thaw....as others have said they must have been fab quality to be frozen in the first place...know how nerve wracking this part is but hang in there....you'll soon be PUPO I'm sure xxxxx

Lilyisabel- how are you hon? Xxxx


----------



## Flames

Morgan:  Keep being strong, I felt just though af was coming for a week before I tested, so many times I went to the toilet because I thought I had got the  , in fact I still do.  Don't give up, just focus on everything working and try to take on day at a time until otd.  Sending you loads of   

Lilyisabel:  Hope you're having a nice day at work!!

hbk morris:  Try and keep positive, even a poor quality blast can give a bfp, there are loads of stories on here to confirm that.  Keep the faith, as hard as it is     

Litlerach:  Congrats on being pupo!!  Woohoo!!  Today id a great day for a sofa snuggle, grey and cold.  

AFM:  I am ok, it hasn't really sunk in yet and I don't really believe that it can go smoothly.  I guess that's becasue I have seen so many women miscarry at work.  I have spoken to clinic today, they have 9 more amps of gestone which gives me enough for 13 days after today.  I know I am lucky to have it at all but I am so scared that I will have to swap to cyclogest because my clinic don't seem to want to use prontogest for some reason and that I will miscarry straight away.  They are trying to get some more but it's just a worry (the first of many).  Anyway, I don't want to be a winger because I am thrilled to have a bfp and I am so lucky to have go this far.  It just seems so fragile and the only thing I know I can do to help it along is stick getsone in my bum!!


----------



## mincepie

Hello everyone 

I am hoping to have a FET either in Jan or Feb next year. I have one 5 day blast to defrost. I was just wondering if someone could tell me the difference between Gestone, Prontogest and Cyclogest. I used Cyclogest for my failed ICSI and wondered if that may have been a factor? 

Mincepie.


----------



## Morgan1

Little arch and flames thank you both soooo much. I'm constantly running to the loo cause I keep thinking I've come on. Today I've been symptom-less. All the nausea feeling has vanished and the pains have gone. Now I'm wondering what on earth is going on. Really hoping and praying come mOnday I'm sharing a success story with you, praying for a BFP!!!!!! Xx


----------



## Littlerach

Mincepie- welcome hon, sorry to read of your bfn xxx cyclogest, gestone and prontogest are all progesterone...the difference with gestone and prontogest is that they are intra muscular jabs so effectively enter your blood stream quicker/better. I think gestone and prontogest are effectively the same but only gestone is licensed for IVF xxxx

Flames- hugs to you hon, must be terrifying to think of no gestone being available....fingers crossed your clinic can get it's hands on more for you lovely xxx I'm on utragestan orally (200mg) as well as 1200mg of cyclogest...the theory being that even if absorption not as good with jabs, there will be enough to cover me.....would it be worth asking about utragestan? Xxxx

HBKmorris- thinking of you hon and praying you are soon PUPO xx

Morgan- bless you hon! Fingers and toes crossed xxx


----------



## Hbkmorris

Well ladies I'm back with not great news i'm affraid. 

My two embies didn't make good blasts so they had to be destroyed, we decided to thaw out last two blasts and they are now back inside mommy but again didn't thaw well and have lost quite a bit of cells... 

I've cried, got angry and feel like I'm all hormonal.. Feel really low as I expected so much more from these embies/blasts...    

Most bizarre but she has also given me a 14days 2ww which is strage when I only had to wait 10 days last time.. Oh well what will be will be but I really don't hold out much hope.

Sorry for no personalls.. I'm not in the best of moods xx


----------



## lilyisabel

Hbk - congrats on being pupo  sorry that you're not in the best of moods hope dh is looking after you. The blasts are now back in the best place for them, I'm sending them every    vibe I possibly can. A friend of mine had a similar situation one blast not a great one, she nearly told them not to bother putting it back, cried all the way home and is now 7 months pregnant. Rest up and you can't believe how much I'm wishing you a very happy ending to this 

Still at work, better go! 
L x


----------



## Littlerach

HBKmorris- sending big      to you my lovely..,,understandable you're feeling as you are so take some time to cry and let it all out cos not good for you bottling it all up xxx but as lilyisabel said, there are stories of ladies getting bfps in similar situations to yours...,praying in a few months you'll be posting your own inspirational bfp story in response to other ladies xxxx thinking of you xxxx


----------



## Loop

HBK - just popped on to see how things were going. Really sorry to hear things didn't go quite according to plan but will keep my fingers crossed for you that your 2 PUPO twinnies are bedding down for the longhaul xxx

Hi to everyone else... very busy at work which is good as I've just realised that 24 hours from now I'm either going to be PUPO (hopefully with blasto twinnies or utterly distraught as we only have 3 x day 6ers so no idea how things will go). Still trying to keep positive about the big thaw xx


----------



## Murf

Keeping everything crossed for you HBK....  What a strange day for me today.  Went for my scan to check womb lining and was told by the nurse that there was a slight complication and I would need to wait for a consultants call this afternoon to see if I can carry on with tx.  Get this - they have rang and told me to do a pregnancy test!!!!!! I am sat in work and will get one on the way home but I am not pregnant! Apparantly, there is 'something' in the lining of my womb and they can't rule out early pregnancy without me doing a test.  The good thing is when it comes back negative I get to carry on with tx, before the call I was sat here thinking it was all over.  Weird though don't you think?  xxxxx


----------



## koolkap

just got a call from hospital. Its officially BFN for us. we are done with this tx thing.. ..
All the best ladies..


----------



## Morgan1

Koolkap so sorry to hear Hun. I know it's hard but don't give up hope. Keep faith. Just take some time out now for yourself. Keep your chin up xxx  

Murf I'm hoping That you are actually already pregnant and don't need to go down the road of all this treatment malarkey! Keep us Informed

Hbkmorris congrats on being pupo. Don't feel negative Hun. I've read stories before where embies have lost cells and taken. They are where they belong now, nice and snug And   they now keep growing and you get your bfp. They need you to be strong. Xx


----------



## lilyisabel

Koolkap - so very sorry to hear your news   hope you and dh are looking after each other

Murf - hope you get a positive test this evening too   (I'll update below)

Loop - keep my fingers crossed for your embies overnight

Afm - am now home from work   and a bit obsessed with this tx malarkey I had a few ovulation symptoms during the day today though had a negative test this morning - after so long of ttc I'm getting good at spotting them so I decided to poas again when I got home tonight and it's positive a smiley face, have rung clinic to book et in for next week but all nurses are in a meeting  , have rung dh who's very pleased and I've taken a picture to show him when he gets home. Now waiting for clinic to phone me back but I suppose it doesn't really matter if I speak to them tomorrow. Must remember cyclogest tonight - lovely!

L x


----------



## Tessykins

Girls, it's all go on here today!

Koolkap, I'm so sorry to read about your bfn - it really hurts and I hope that you'll feel better soon XXX

Murf, that really is a shock for you - I hope that you have a lovely surprise pregnancy XXX

HBK, congrats on being pupo - please don't get too tied up in cells and grades - I was the worst in the world for doing this and I simply stressed myself out.  I'm not sure if you read the post I put up for Tabby on this thread about the lady who had very fragmented and poor quality embies and ended up with twins - that really did inspire me and I hope that it'll offer you some solace too.  You only have to look at me too - my wee embies weren't great and, even though it's still early days, at least one of them had decided to remain about   Nature works in mysterious way pet, just you look after yourself as much as possible and relax    

Flames, how are you feeling today hun?

Sorry for no more personals girls, but I have done absolutely nothing all day and I need to get up and make me and dh some dinner!  Good luck for all of those who are pupo or awaiting transfer


----------



## bally78

Hbkmorris Congrats on being pupo. Please try and stay positive xx


----------



## Jessie sue

Hello all

HBK - been thinking about you all day. Just focus on the two lovely little ones that are back where they belong and try and send positive vibes to them      
I will say one for you tonight - look after yourself and enjoy being PUPO

Sorry for no more personals, in a rush tonight

AFM - symptoms on and off - who knows? 5 more sleeps.....


----------



## SHARBARA

just pooed in to see all you ladies 

koolkap sorry chick .... i know how it feels it was me this time last week and also be end of treatment trail for us to...
HBK cmon girl you gave me a pep talk ......  positivity i told you if i cant get a pos i want you to and you have 2 lovely snowbabies and they are in by far the best place and thats you !!!!!!


----------



## seemedlike4eva

Just dropping by to see how Hbk got on today.      for you and those snowbabies to settle down and grow xx


----------



## Rojakhan

hello everyone,
Hbks,  on being PUPO,be positive.everything will be fine  

Koolkap ,so sorry    

Murf,h r u?


----------



## Morgan1

Roja khan - How u feeling hun? x  

Jessie sue- I know where your coming from. My symptoms very much there and since this mornin absolutley nothing. Feels wierd. Had 3 twinges...and counting lol. Other than that no aches, no pains, (.) (.) are still very much sore. :-/ Hate this guessing game. Well well its a test a day for me!  Very silly i know but just cant help it!!! Insane i know. I dont know if im expecting a build up of faint line to a poisitiv or just to keep seeing the negative and get used to it. Hmmmmmmmm.      Doesnt feel like  af is on its anymore but who knows. 

Tessykins - How you feeling honey x 

Murf what happend? Have you tested? xx 

Loop - stay positive, everything will go well. xx 

Hbkmorris  - Thinking of you  

Liitle rach - how u feeling?

Sorry if ive missed you, really tired now. off to bed. xxxx


----------



## Flames

Sorry I didn't get on yesterday afternoon, I had a really sore throat and felt quite pants, have now been awake since 3am so thought it would be a good opportunity to chat to you.

Morgan:  As I am going on hols for a few days this afternoon just wanted to wish you the best of luck for mon and loads of     I will be thinking of you on otd and   that everything works out.

Jessiesue:  I hope those 5 sleeps (only 4 and a bit now!!) pass really quickly and smoothly for you and that you get your bfp    

tessykins:  I am ok, just don't feel very well (stupid cold) and can't sleep due to excitement, nerves, cold and a pain in my leg!!!!  Am sat on the floor in the living room by the fire (which I haven't done a very good job at lighting to be honest!!)  I think it is beginning to sink in a little bit, hopefully it will be better after blood test today.  I just hope that they tell me everything is OK and that I really am pg.  How about you?  Glad you had a lazy day.  How are you doing?

Lilyisabel:  Yay for smiley face!!  I hope that you get hold of your clinic today and can get all booked in for et.  Good luck!!

Koolkap:  I am so sorry.  What a cruel process this is.  xxx

Murf:  What  happened?  Did you do a test lovely?  Hoping you are OK?

Loop:  I hope all goes well today with your defrost and that you will be pupo with your twinnies very soon.

hbk:  I can only echo what the other girlies have said, try to keep positive because your litte     are in the best place now and you just need to nurture them no matter how hard it seems to believe that it can work   

AFM:  Today we are off to the clinic for blood test to confirm, we need to try and sort out the gestone issue and then we are flying to Austria for a good friend's wedding tomorrow.  I am going to try not to worry about the gestone to much, if I can't get it then there's nothing I can do except   that everything works out.  One day at a time.  I hope you all have a good day.  I will try to pop on after we get the call but if i don't have time before airport run then I hope you all have a good few days


----------



## Morgan1

Hey ladies I'm dissappearing for Afew days now as all I am right now is negative. Test was negative today OTD mOnday. I just know its not worked cause I've been do stressed out. Feel like crying today. Speak to u all soon. Flames hope you have a top holiday xx


----------



## Hbkmorris

Sorry for no personals but I just want to say a very Big Thank You for all your kind words.. Your support means the world to me and im sorry I'm mrs grump at the mo but I can't help but feel negative so I'm taking a step back from the thread as I don't want to hinder my mood onto anyone else. 

Love you all dearly and your are all extra special peeps... Wishing you all lots & lots luck xx


----------



## Murf

I feel like I am intruding as you have all set up a lovely support network on here and I don't know enough about everyone yet, I will read back and catch up.  Of course the test was negative, I knew it would be but best to know.  Still, I am set for embie transfer Tuesday 13th December so still good.  xxxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Murf - always welcome newbies on here    
    for the 13th 


Morgan - try not to give up .. stranger things have happened    


HBK     


In fact here's a massive group   


   to all on here at all stages of this emotional journey.


Mini xx


----------



## Littlerach

HBK- sending giant     to you, it's understandable that you're feeling down hon given that yesterday didn't go as you'd hoped....if it helps to keep posting hon then please do....this thread is here to support at both up and down times...you won't be bringing the mood down   but wr understand if you need some time out too xxx thinking of you xxx

Morgan- same for you too lovely, massive     and please keep on posting if it helps you get through the next few days xxx but again, if you need time out we all understand and are thinking of you xxxx sorry it was another bfn today, still have hope for you for Monday xxxxx

Loop- hope all goes well today hon xxxx

Boggler- how's the symptom spotting going?! Xxx

Koolkap- so sorry blood test confirmed things today lovely   thinking of you xxx

Sharbara- how are you holding up lovely? Xxxx

Tessykins- how are you doing? Xxx 

Flames- sorry you're not sleeping well hon, hope some time away will help a little xxx hope all goes well with your bloods today and you have an amazing time away   fingers crossed on the gestone situation xxx ps hope your cold improves too xxx

Murf- you're not intruding at all and are very welcome! Sort your test was negative but sounds like it was what you were expecting....great news you have ET booked in for next week   not long now til you're PUPO!
Xxx 

Jessie sue- only 4 sleeps now! Hang in there xxx

Jessie sue- wahoo to smiley face! I hope you can get ET booked xxx

Tabbycat- how are you hon? Xxx

AFM- another day of chilling on sofa! Have written my Christmas card list but not written cards yet!!! Dont 
want to do all of my jobs in first part of 2ww!!  

My progesterone bloods came back at a good level yesterday so that's one less thing to worry about and hopefully won't need protogest yay!!! Xxx


----------



## SHARBARA

Im totally ok
thanks for asking 
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tessykins

Just a quick one girls, 

Morgan, please don't give up hope - I know a girl who had a 3 day fet transfer and got a negative the day before otd - a faint one started to show on otd.  She now has a 4 month old bouncing baby girl.  I didn't test before otd and only got a faint pos on otd - it's starting to get darker now.  I don't know if it's a myth but I've heard that wee frozen embies are a wee bit slower   

Flames, enjoy your lovely break and I hope your levels are good.  My clinic doesn't do bloods - just a 7 week scan.  It's gonna be a looooooooooong 3 weeks  

HBK hope you're feeling better and more pos  

Little arch, that's great about bloods and luck you chilling on sofa all day XX

Welcome Murf, there's wonderful support on this thread.

Hello to everyone and happy weekend


----------



## tabby cat

HBK –    Totally agree with Little Rach, you won’t bring the mood down if you want to drop back in. We’re here to support if you need it. However you’re feeling. Also am struggling with the idea that my lovely blasts lost so many cells and didn’t look so good at ET. Am trying to be positive but it’s so hard I know. Everyone gave me such brilliant support when I was feeling down, that’s what we’re here for. Take it easy on yourself.   Pop in when you need to xxx

Tessykins – hope the next 3 weeks go quickly for you. More waiting! It never gets easier does it. xxx

LittleRach – Glad you are still taking it easy. My progesterone test also was fine so no Gestone issues for me either for now. Quite enjoying being clear of the bottom jabs this time! 

Murf – Welcome!   Just dive in,  we are a friendly bunch and here to support. Sorry that your test was negative but sounds like that’s what you expected. Good luck with your ET next week xxx

Morgan –    Really hoping things change for you by Monday... it’s still a way to go. This is a stressful business and plenty of peps go through tx with massive stress and still come out with a positive outcome so don’t worry yourself too much about that. No need to worry about being negative on here either. Take care and rest up over the weekend.  Xxx

Flames – Have a good break sweetie, hope you managed to get your progest sorted before hand.  

Lillyisabel – well done on your smiley face, hope you got a date sorted xxx

Koolkap –    so sorry to hear your news. Take care of yourself xxx

Loop – how are you doing?     praying  you are now PUPO xxx

Rojakhan, Jessie hope you’re getting through it.  It’s going so slowly!

Sorry if I’ve missed you, struggling to keep up.  

AFM – Really glad the weekend is here but not got a lot planned. Might distract myself with xmas shopping but apart from that it’s just too much time to wonder and worry!! No real symptoms for me, in fact, zilch. Always had a lot of AF pains on and off for my BFPs so not holding out much hope so far. We’ll see. Just plodding on, ticking the days off. Also have started researching other clinics so I can think about what to do if all fails. Is that just completely mad?  it’s not that I have no faith in it working, I just feel  it will help me deal with a negative if it happens.  Basically this 2ww is getting to me now!! Off to listen to Zita to gain back some     

Hugs, Tabby xxx


----------



## lilyisabel

Hbk -   everything everyone else has said I echo. 

Littlerach - great news on your progesterone levels. I'm cracking up at your jobs  if you do finish them I could send my presents over to you??

Tabby - hope zita helped, when is your OTd?

Murf - your et is two days before mine so we can go   in the 2 ww together 

Jessiesue - am keeping    for you

Flames - enjoy the wedding and trip away 

Morgan -   Monday brings a different answer

Hello everyone else, hope you're having happy Fridays!

Afm - I'm booked in for transfer on Thursday, now just   they survive the thaw. I have three and really want two to go back in. I've booked an acupuncture appointment for late Thursday and have taken Thursday and Friday off   I can't wait! 

Lx


----------



## Jessie sue

Hello All

Lilyisabel - best of luck for next thurs - I will be sending     and     for you

Morgan - I understand how you must be feeling but a lot can change between now and Monday - keep    and do post on here if it helps - I know the last time I was going thru tx I posted and vented on here and it helps - we are all here for you   

Tabbycat - when is otd? Thinking of you and wishing for a BFP for you   

HBK - I hope you are still checking in - please let us know how you are when you are ready - sending you    and   

Littlerach - hope the 2WW isnt making you as    as I am at the moment ! 

Murf - welcome !!   There are some lovely supportive people on here, wishing you all the best

Flames - enjoy your holiday - relax and take it easy you deserve it !   

Rojakhan - hows 2WW for you ?   

Koolkap - sorry to hear your news, take care of yourself   

AFM - struggling against the urge to test early tomorrow (I will be 9dp5dt). Have so many different symptoms at different times and have had af twinges on and off for the last few days....really dont know what to do. Scared of a BFN, but desperate to know !! aagggghh the 2WW has finally broken me !


----------



## Boggler

Morning All,

I have been keeping a low profile due to having a major melt down and not wanting to put a bad spell on this lovely board. I have had very bad cramping since the transfer- real AF pains -there was no way on earth implantation could have taken place. I had no symptoms.

Got the courage to test this morning. A big BFP!!  Cannot believe it.  Didnt expect it . Stunned . Need to do second test to get my head around it.

Will do personals later too excited to write any more!

Boggler


----------



## Betty-Boo

Boggler Fabulous news!!  


Mother nature is a cruel lady ..    making those AF symptoms the same as pregnancy ones.  So wish there was a way we could all knock ourselves out for the 2WW and wake up with a fabulous BFP.


    to those who've yet to achieve their dreams ... and a little sprinkling of   


    Mini xxx


----------



## Littlerach

Boggler- wahoooo!!!!! Fabulous news hon     really chuffed for you! Xxxxx big congrats   xxxxxx

Lilyisabel- am looking to kill some time on 2ww so yes, send over your cards and pressies and I'll sort them!   anyone else??!!   
Great you have ET booked now...roll on thurs hey?!

Jessie sue- I'm not doing too bad so far thanks but am only 3 days in, this time next week I'm sure I'll be climbing the walls!! Sending   hon you're doing fab xxxx

Tabbycat-   to you too....I've heard that each pg is different, even in the same person so hang in there lovely   just read your signature, sorry you've been thru so much already you really deserve a break xxxx
Ps- yay to no gestone for you too!! Xxx

Rojakhan- how are you doing lovely? Xxx

Morgan & HBK- thinking of you lovelies and hope you're ok xxx

Loop- hoping your now PUPO lovely? Xxx

Murf- how are you hon? Xx

Flames- hope you're having a fab time away xxx

Tessykins- hope you're ok hon xxx

Hi to anyone I've missed xxxx

AFM- still enjoying chilling on the sofa keeping warm! X factor final tonight- yay!!

Rach xxx


----------



## Jessie sue

Just a quick one as on phone

Wow boggler !! Congrats thats fab news !! Sending u hugs 

Will do personals later !


----------



## Tessykins

Whooooo hoooooo Boggler!  That's fab news - nature works in mysterious way - I too had cramps, not overly sore but defo there and I still have them now and again!  I know what you mean about needing to do another test.  Since otd I've done 10     !!  I bought another pack of FR today and have promised myself that that's that   

Tabby, Jessie sue and Little arch - how are you doing girls?  Wouldn't it be great if someone would invent a time machine?  Sending you loads of     and    

HBK, how are you pet?

Hello to everyone else - hope you're all well girlsXXXXXX


----------



## Loop

Hi all

This thread moves soo quickly it's hard to keep up 
Mini- thanks for looking after us on the thread x

Boggler - that's FAB-U-LOUS news, how will you celebrate? xxxx

Lilyisabel - best of luck for thursday. I once had a very junior person at work who wasn't v well paid and she was an ace xmas prezzie wrapper so I gave her some $ to wrap my gifts!!  Sadly she doesn't work for us any more so will have to do my own this year hee hee x

Jessie sue- Hang on in there xx

Tabbycat-  how's it sinking in??x

Morgan & HBK- helloo and how are you?  HBK hope you are feeling a bit more positive? xx

Murf- Hope things are going well x

Hi to Flames, Koolkap, Rojakhan x
Tessykins- 10 tests - I think you should start believing them now ;0) xxx

Rach  - shift over on the sofa pls and pass me the remote - I'm more of a strictly fan  xx

AFM - FET went really well yesterday. We lost one poor embryo in the thaw but other two bounced back ok and were graded 5BB (which I think is pretty good quality hatching blast) and a 6BC (fully hatched not so great quality poor thing) but to be honest I'm just v v glad that we got to transfer. Also the transfer was sooo much easier this time 20 mins including 15 mins lying down, last time a very sore upsetting 1.5 hours as my cervix was doing strange things!?  Christmas decorating and cooking today & tomorrow and trying to stay chilled out xxx  Have a good w/e ladies xx


----------



## Littlerach

Loop- woohoo! Congrats on being PUPO   sounds like you have 2 strong blasts on board! Glad it was a much less traumatic ET too   welcome to the 2ww! Xxx
Have budged up on the sofa...will happily share the remote!   xx

Tessykins- 10 tests hey?! Bless you, must still seem surreal though...when's your scan? Xx and yes if you could find a time machine it'd be much appreciated! Xxx

Boggler- has is sunk in yet hon? Xxx


----------



## Rojakhan

Everyone,
Hope everyone is going well.

Boggler, this is a very good news.have a healthy nine months.

Littlerach,h r u? 

Morgan, be positive, you r still in , anything happen i  good thing happen with you and you get good news on Monday  .

Loop,  on being PUPO .

Jessie sue, H R U?

Tabbycat,H R U?yep time is moving so slowly  this time my symptoms are completely different than my first pregnancy.

AFM, Still so tired with stomach pain and vomiting(tmi) . Ladies is this true Frozen embryo works slowly as compare to fresh embryo?


----------



## Boggler

Evening Ladies

Thanks for the warm wishes - please take my previous negativity as a warning. Try not to waste time energy and emotions on an outcome that is completely out of your control. You cant "know" its over despite my prior ranting.  You are still in with a chance until your OTD.  I managed in my week of feeling sorry for myself to completely convince my DH we had some major problem and would never get pregnant, brought my mother up to speed on surrogacy in hope she would find me one, refused to return calls to by best buddy who is 7 months pregnant leading her to turn into a crazy stalker lady , nearly had fisticuffs with my brother who kept asking me are you "OK" over and over.  !!  

I had cramps and no symptoms. I got a BFP. You can too!!

Took a second test - still looking good. Have two digital lined up for tomorrow.A bit worried cause running out of my gestone equivalent and some of the immune meds. Have some symtons now - boobs have finally got a little achy and I am exhausted

MiniMinx - Thanks for being there you are a great support to the group.

Rojakhan- I did read somewhere the implantation with frozen blasts can take a day or so extra to implant. Take care of your self.

Littlerach - You sound like your taking the TWW in your stride. Hope you wait continues to be ok? When is your OTD?

Morgan & HBK - Thinking of you both

Tessykins - I reckon I may beat you with the tests. Not sure what my clinic does with regard to blood tests- threw that bit of info in the bin cause you know I would never get the BFP. Have you joined a pregnancy group - maybe we could start our own for all of the FET thread?

Flames - Enjoy your break!

Tabby cat - always good to have back up plan but stay positive . Me I need always to be planning - next up a holiday.!

LilyIsabel - 5 more sleeps to ET. Nearly there!

Jessie Sue - your nearly there - I cracked at 11dp5dt and only because DH had his Xmas party tonight and I wanted to drink a smashing bottle of red I had stored up!!

Loop - Well done on being Pupo! 

Murf-&mincepie - Welcome

Lady S- Hope you doing ok?

Hope I got everyone.

Later
Boggler


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Tabbycat, Tessykins, Boggler, Rojakhan, LittleRach, Morgan, hbkmorris, Bally78, Loop, Flames, Lilyisabel:  Thank you for your kind words.  You are such a comfort and support here and I greatly appreciate it.  

Hbkmorris:  Congrats on being PUPO.  Sorry to read of the tough time that you have been having recently.    Please try to stay positive.  My friend has a beautiful wee girl from a day 2, very poor embryo with lots of fragmentation.  Sending you  a lot of positivity.

Loop and LittleRach:  Congrats on being PUPO and I hope that your 2ww doesn't drag too much.  

Morgan and Koolkap:  I am so sorry to hear your news.     I know that there is nothing that I can say that will help but hope that you are ok, and getting a lot of hugs.   

Tessykins, Boggler, Flames:  Woo hoo!!  Congratulations.    Wishing you all a happy and healthy pregnancy.  

Hi to all the new ladies and I wish you well in achieving your dreams.    

Sorry if I have missed anyome out.  I had tons of pages to get through!!

Afm, I feel ok one day and then not the next.  Really struggling a bit at the moment.  In the last week alone, 4 friends have had babies and my sister in law is due today.  Finding it very hard indeed.    Anyway, bleed finally arrived and was very heavy and painful.  I have a review meeting in Jan with the clinic and we can discuss what my next steps are.  We have 2 blasts left.  Will see.  I also have my MRI scan in a week so see what the surgeons say about that and whether surgery will have to come before my next et.  Will see.  Anyway, I will keep a wee eye on the thread to see all your BFPs come rolling in.  Thanks for all of your support ladies and I wish you all the luck in the world.

xx


----------



## Tessykins

Oh Sugarpie, I'm sending you lots and lots of    .  Darling, I have been where you are and I know how much it hurts and how sad it is and how angry you may feel.  It is made worse by others having babies around you and apparently doing it so easily.  But it will hurt a little bit less in time my love  Hopefully the consultants will be able to guide you in the right direction for a successful tx, it would be awful to have to have surgery, but if it's going to get you that bfp it'll be sooooo worth it.  Please pet look after yourself and never give up hope. xxxxxxx


----------



## Hbkmorris

Afternoon Ladies, i'm SO sorry i've not been intouch but I feel absolutly terrible.

I've never felt so emotional and depressed, Since Thursday I've kept myself to myself and not really wanted to speak with anyone. I'm wondering if the HRT pills are messing with my emotions or is it really just me!?!?!?!   

How many HRT pills are you ladies on after your transfer? i'm on 4 and can they make you feel a bit axious and depressed?

I've Pm'ed Boggler but once again congrats to you.. Well deserved hunni x

Sorry for no personals.. Not really got the head for it yet. 

Oh i've had no pains ot twinges which is a mirror cycle to my last failiure so I guess this is a sign of things to come.. 

Take Care all happy Sunday to you all.    To those who need it like me and     to those who have the faith and i'm     for us all xx


----------



## Tessykins

HPK, I'm sorry to read that you're feeling so down - it's only to be expected love after the very emotional few days you've had, not to mention the immense emotions experienced in the build up to FET.  I know that I was so positive for this go in the weeks before et and I was doing everything I could to make it a successful one.

But, like you, on the day of et, our embies weren't as good as we'd hoped and we were initially upset as this was the one thing we couldn't control.  I went through an absolute nightmare of different emotions and I cried a lot as I was sure that it hadn't worked.  Like you, I was getting the same symptoms that I always had before when I'd had bfns so I was convinced that this one was going the same way.  Guess what?  I was wrong and I hope you are too pet   

I am on 8mg of progynova and am also on crinone gel.  I don't know about the progynova, but I read in the leaflet that comes with the crinone that it can cause you to feel down.  I'm not sure if you're taking crinone or another pessary, but this could be why you're so upset.

I know it's hard, but try to remain positive for your wee embies and take great care of yourself XXXXX


----------



## tabby cat

Boggler – Amazing news for you!!     So happy for you. Thanks for all your encouraging words to us 2wwers, gives us all hope.xxx

Sugarpie – good to hear from you.    So tough to have so many people having babies around you. We now have 4 people, going or on maternity leave at work at the moment and I’m finding that so hard. Find myself closing my ears everytime someone says they have some good news. Hope your MRI scan goes well and you get some answers about your surgery. Try and enjoy some time out of Tx for the time being and I hope you can make a plan for the future when you’re ready xxx

Lillyisabel – Good luck for Thursday. Will be thinking of you, know the waiting to thaw is stressful hon. Good news that you have 3, praying for them.  

Jessie – my OTD is Thursday. Seems such a long way off. Not long till Tues for you now. Hope you can hold off till then. Think I’m gonna try really hard to wait till Thurs if I can.

LittleRach – thanks for your hugs, this 2wwaiting is torture. Hope you have been chilling over the weekend and enjoying your sofa time xxx

Loop  - congratulations on being PUPO, great news.     Hope your 2ww goes quickly for you xxx

Rojakhan – Just noticed your OTD is the same as mine but my blasts were transferred on the 5th, so my clinic have only asked me to wait 10 days. So weird how different clincs do it differently. Hope you’re holding out ok – sounds like some symptoms to me maybe?    

HBK – Good to hear from you.    I am also on 4 HRT. Wouldn’t be surprised if all those drugs are having some effect on your mood hon. But even without the drugs it’s all bloomin stressful so you’re entitled to feel all sorts! Tessykins is right, you just never know what’s gonna happen.  I also was feeling absolutely normal for the first 6 days and worried about it. Today -  I've now got some AF pains and terrified that’s bad news too, so I’m learning you can’t win either way. Sending lots of postiveness to you and your embies     xxx

Hi mini, how you doing?  Hi Tessykins – is it sinking in yet? So exciting. 

AFM – Got AF pains today after worrying about not feeling anything and now worrying about that too...ahrrr. 4 more sleeps to OTD for me. Must get my embies off to bed now xxx


----------



## Morgan1

Hey ladies just to let you know today was otd and as predicted its a bfn. 

No more tries now as these were our last embryos 

Will have to save up for private cycle but that will even take forever. 

Good luck to those of u waiting to test. Sorry no personals. Not in the mood. Xxxxxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Morgan      


Take time and be very kind to you honey 


Mini xxx




sometimes I so wish this fairy wand was real ...


----------



## Jessie sue

Morgan - so sorry to hear your news, sending you hugs and thinking of you 

Sorry on phone so personals later x


----------



## Littlerach

Morgan- oh hon sooo sorry, I had really hoped for some fab news for you today       thinking of you xxxxx

Sugarpielaura- big   to you honey, sooo hard going through all this let alone having to deal with other people's pg news  
Really hope you can get a plan together for your next tx to fit in with surgery too....you have lots on your plate lovely, you really do deserve a break xxxxxx

Jessiesue- oooh not long for you now hon....how are you feeling? Fingers and toes crossed for you xxxxx

Tabbycat- almost there hon! Hope you're not going toooo crazy! Xxxx

Rojakhan- how are you doing? All is crossed for you xxx

HBK- sending massive   your way my lovely xxxxx sure the meds are playing a big part in how you're feeling xxxx hang in there hon xxx

Loop- how are you finding the 2ww so far?! Xxx

Lady s- how are you hon? Xxx

Lilyisabel- ooh it's ET week for you hon! When do your embies come out the freezer? Xx

Flames- not sure when you're back hon but hope all ok with you xxx

Tessykins & boggler- hope you lovelies are well? Xxx

Mini- thanks for all the pma and babydust! All gratefully received by us all!  

AFM- am doing ok at the mo, managing to stay positive for now! OTD is a week today eek!  got to go to clinic to poas and have bloods this time which is different to my other cycles, have just had to poas at home! Xxxx


----------



## Tessykins

Sorry for lack of personals girls - back to work today after 3 weeks off and am wrecked!

Morgan - I'm so sorry hun, please look after yourself and take care. XXX


----------



## Jessie sue

Hello All

Littlerach - how are you on the 2ww ? I have only just managed to stay away from the peesticks - the temptation has been massive ! At least if you poas at clinic you know its a definite result and hopefully a lovely BFP - best of luck for next Mon - what time is your appt ? sending you    and     and     for a BFP for you

Tabby cat - how are you doing on the 2ww? Wishing you     all the best for a BFP on Thurs    

HBK - these meds play havoc  with your emotions - try and stay     and I am willing your little ones to snuggle up and set up home    

Lilyisabel - wishing you all the best for Thursday    , it will be here before you know it      

Loop - congrats on being PUPO - hoping that your 2ww is a good one and brings a lovely BFP for you    

Rojakhan - how are you doing ? Fingers crossed for you for a lovely BFP on Thursday !    

AFM - not sure if all these 'symptoms' are real or not or if my body deserves an oscar for faking !! So far I have a lovely metallic taste in my mouth, v sore (.) (.) that wake me up when i roll over in bed (sorry if tmi), and a sicky feeling on and off. AF cramps come and go and have been majorly thirsty ? Any thoughts girls?? Well its OTD tomorrow and I wonder if I will get any sleep.......see you all in the morning....will spend the night    for good news for us all !


----------



## lilyisabel

Evening,

Morgan - I'm so sorry to hear your news.  Take the time and look after yourself.

Tessykins - rest up after going back to work. I'm very envious of your three weeks off

Littlerach - Only seven more sleeps to go then...  I'm not looking forward to being in the 2ww. Frostie the snowmen come out of the freezer Wednesday for et Thursday

Jessiesue -   for you for tomorrow morning (your post has just come up whilst I'm typing so hope you get some sleep tonight )

Boggler - Congratulations what fantastic news. It definitely keeps you going to see the good news

Tabbycat - only three more sleeps now for you!! Hoping that Thursday is a really good day for both of us  Thank you for   for my frosties

sugarpielaura -   it is so tough when everyone around us is having babies at the drop of a hat. I'm   that your MRI scan next week shows what the problem is, it's fixed and then next time you get the best result in the world 

hbkmorris -   thinking of you and hoping that even though it's Monday you're feeling more 

miniminx - thanks for looking after us so well 

loop - congrats on bring pupo!!

rojakhan and murf - hello hope you're both feeling ok today

afm - only three more sleeps till et (if they defrost ok) am very excited! though anyone got any good relaxation tips to help me sleep Wednesday night for that nail biting wait to find out if they thawed?

L x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Morgan,I'm so sorry.   

Xx


----------



## tabby cat

Morgan –     So so sorry hon... no words are enough. Look after yourself. All so unfair xxxx

Jessie sue – Just wanted to wish you masses of luck for tomorrow. Hope you get some sleep. Thinking of you xxx

LittleRach – glad to hear you are keeping positive. Do you think you will pos before you go to the clinic? Not sure whether I’d be able to resist – like to do my pos ing in private  

Lillyisabel – we will both will be awake Wed night! Zita west is my only hope in getting some sleep on such occasions   She’s been on every night since last Thurs!

Hi Tessykins, Sugarpie, Mini and all you lovely ladies. Hope you are all doing ok x

AFM – Feeling a bit sick tonight, not sure what to think about that. (think my minds playing tricks on me) Can’t even face chocolate which is really weird for me.  Also got more nasty AF pains on and off    Got our xmas do on Friday, so by then will know for definite and can either have a massive glass of wine for the first time in a long time or   I’ll be happy and won’t need it .

Lots of   to everyone x


----------



## Littlerach

Just quickly popping on to wish Jessie sue lots of luck for this morning xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jessie sue

Hello all   
Good news - a   for us !!
Thank u to all who wished us well - on mobile so personals later !


----------



## Rojakhan

Hello everyone,
hope everyone is going well.

Jessie sue,        .

Morgan, so sorry about your news   .

TOBBY CAT, good luck for both of us   15 December will be finest day for us   .

Littlerach,great  you are keeping positive ,best of luck .

Lillyisabel, best luck for et.

HBks, h r u? i am taking 6 tablets of progynova .

LOOP,   on being PUPO

AFM, i have severe left side abdominal cramp.so i had  called in my clinic the nurse said to me this sound very normal and wait until 15 December(OTD). i have cramps from et day.fingers crossed everything will be fine


----------



## Littlerach

Jessie sue- wahoooooo!!! Brilliant news hon   big congrats!!!! Whoop whoop!!! Xxxxxxxxxxx

Rojakhan- glad the clinic were able to reassure you, everything crossed for thurs for you xxxx

Rach xxx


----------



## lilyisabel

fantastic news Jessie sue so pleased  wishing you a happy and healthy next eight months 

I've just got off the phone to the clinic who've said they expect a 50% thaw rate for my blasts so from my three to expect one. I'm a bit   about this as I'd kind of assumed we get two and the thaw rate was better than that. Anyway I'm keeping positive and the bfps are keeping me going  

L x


----------



## Loop

Jessie sue- that's great congrats xxxx

Rojakhan- very best of luck for thurs x
Morgan - so very sorry x
lilyisabel - hang on in there, they are giving advice but won't know for certain until the thaw, it's nerve wracking but you could still have 2? xxx

hi to everyone else. 2WW is crawling by... very busy at work so that's helping to take my mind off things a little. Feel more emotional than ever before think it's the result of sooo many failed ccycles and knowing that we definitely need a mega break if this one doesn't go ourway either.... ho hum xx


----------



## Boggler

Morgan - so sorry sweetie

Jessie sue - great news . Has it sunk in yet?

Rojakhan& tabby cat your nearly there.good luck testing thurs!
Loop- emotional is a good sign. Fingers crossed for you
Lily Isabel - you will be perfectly pupo Thursday!!?
Little rach& hbk - hope you guys are doing OK and not cracking up too much!!

Tessykins - on test number 4 do a bit to go to catch up with you. When is your first scan? 

Hi to everybody else!

Afm - still nervous and counting down days until first scan !!


----------



## tabby cat

Congratulations Jessie,      Great Great news! So pleased for you xxx

Lilyisabel –   try not to worry, hopefully your thaw rate will be much better and you will have 2 xxx

Hugs to all of you  . I'm struggling today, major cramps. Will catch up later xxx


----------



## Jessie sue

Hello all and thank you all for your good wishes - still in shock    I think and manically checking the test   !

Boggler - when is your first scan?   

Loop - when is OTD ?       will be thinking of you

Lilyisabel - dont worry too much about thaw rates - we were told 10-15% as ours had been frozen in 2007/8 - out of six that would have been less than one ! But we had three survivors so anything is possible - sending     and     for your little ones 

Littlerach - is OTD mon for you??     you get a lovely BFP

Rojakhan - good luck for OTD for you    

Tabbycat - sending you     and     for a BFP on OTD (Thurs isnt it?)

HBK - how are you getting on ?    

Hello and good luck to anyone I have missed

AFM - total shock - I laughed like a nutcase when I got the BFP this morning. Praying he/she/they like their new home and decide to stay the course. Scan date 05.01.12. Going to be a long three weeks !


----------



## Tessykins

Yeah Jessie Sue - well done       that's great news pet. This board is really on a roll!!  I hope that the three weeks fly in for you.

Boggler, my scan is next Friday - day before Christmas Eve - can't wait but am petrified too   Have you heard when yours is yet?  What about you Flames?

Tabby and Rojakhan - good luck for otd    

Loop, sending you some     the 2 ww is a killer and I hope that it flies for you hun and you get that positive result soon X

Littlearch, how are you holding up today?  Not long to OTD, less than a week now    

Lilyisabel, I'm sure those wee embies will do very well - sometimes the docs are too focused on stats and not on what mother nature can do   

HBK, Sugarpie, Mini and all you other girls hope you're all well XXXXX


----------



## lilyisabel

Just a quick one - thanks for all the messages about my frosties, especially Jessie sue your story is going to keep me going till the dreaded phone call Thursday. I've had a pretty down day about it all but that's the thing with this roller coaster there are dips and the only way is up now and reading this is definitely lifting me. I've taken myself off to bed to make tomorrow come quicker, I'm sure I'll feel better plus it's our staff canteen Christmas lunch so how can I not smile at all my colleagues wearing silly paper hats  

Sorry for the me post, still   for the bfps

L x


----------



## Littlerach

Lilyisabel- lots of good luck vibes winging their way to you and your precious frosties, sorry to read you felt down yesterday, but fingers and toes crossed your embies do you proud....statistics are just statistics and a law of averages....so no reason why yours shouldn't do you absolutely proud! Hang in there!
Do you get an update today or do you have to wait til tomorrow? Hope you have stuff to keep you busy today xxxx

Tabbycat- hey hon, how are you holding up? Try and hold onto the fact that many ladies who get bfps have af type pains too....it's all that stretching and changing inside as your lo grows....fingers and toes crossed xx
Not sure whether I'll poas before I go to
Clinic on Monday or not, can't decide!! Ooh got butterflies thinking about it!!!

Jessie sue- hope you're doing ok today? Phew....sure it'll seem like a looooong 3 wks til
your scan but at least you'll have Christmas to keep you occupied! Xxx

Loop- hey PUPO bud how are you? Xxx

Tessykins- hey lovely how are you doing? Yes otd is Monday eek!! Xxx

Boggler- how are you feeling? Xx

Flames- hope you're ok hon xxx

HBK- thinking of you my lovely and keeping it all crossed for you xxx

Morgan & sugarpie- thinking of you lovelies xxx

Rojakhan- almost there hon xxxx

Lady s & murf- hope you ladies are ok? Xxx

Sorry if I've missed anyone! Xx

AFM- 5 sleeps to go- eeeeeeek!!!!!!! Still feeling reasonably chilled, calm and positive until I actually think about otd then I break into a cold sweat!! Gotta stay positive though....


----------



## Soon?

Hello Everyone
Sorry I have not posted for ages, I have been reading though and you have all been keeping me going!
I am so sorry for all of you that have not had good news  It really is a hard time of year, I hope you find peace in whatever you decide to do next.
Congratualtions to all the BFP ladies, your positve results keep us all going.
AFM, I am officially PUPO, my 2 remaining blasts both survived the thaw, I am amazed, I thought I would be lucky to get one.  I was going out of my mind the night and morning before waiting for the news.  I have no idea what qualitiy they were, they didn't offer the info and I didn't want to know, I think I will be able to think more positive if I assume they were doing well.
OTD 23rd Dec.  Good Luck everyone whereever you are in your treatment and thankyou all for being here.
Sx


----------



## Hbkmorris

Good Morning lovely ladies

I'm SO sorry i've not been on here.. To be honest i've not been in a good place emotionally and i've had to see my counsellor 3 times so far as this cycle has really destroyed me. I've not stopped crying and my mood is horrid so god help everyone at work today as this is my first day back!!

I've had no AF pains, no sore boobs, nothing the only thing that has happen is I have quite a bit of CM (mornings as a rule) and my hormone headache (which I normally get) comes & goes. Today I feel as bloated as a whale and i've just realised that the HRT pills actually delay AF so there was my thinking ooooh i've not bled yet so maybe.. Clearly not.

I'm sorry to Morgan, I have pm'd you a message, congrats to Jessie sue wonderful to hear more happy news. 

God Bless to all you other lovely peeps.. I'm sorry I can't do personals.. Not feeling my normal up-beat jolly self so i'm going to have to fade away for a while..

Take Care all.. Love to you all xxx


----------



## Loop

HBK - I'm sure it doesn't help but I feel similar. I've nto done a medicated FET before (plenty of fresh x4 and a non medicated FET all sadly BFN) so I don't know if my emotion and RAGE (that's waht it feels like) is the HRT pills plus steriods etc or whethre it's a good sign? I've cried more too.. So I'm with you on the 2WW is really hard bench. I'm more than a little worried that I'll fall apart if it fails this time. Normally I've been pretty strong but this time I'm really really struggling. I'm also likely to disappear from tim e to time (as a copinig mechanism) but really wish everyone the absolute best xxxx


----------



## Murf

You will not believe what happened to me yesterday!  Sat there waiting nervously for the call to see if my little snow babies had thawed well and it turns out that a 'human error' had occured and the hospital thought I had 3 day embies and they are in fact 2 day and we couldn't therefore go ahead with transfer!  The embroyoligst could not apologise enough and to be honest I didn't feel angry, I felt extremely disappointed.  We went into the hospital to talk it through and it seems by uterus was just out of sync for the embies and there would be no point in doing the transfer.  SO, basically it is cycle abandoned and I have to go again next month.  Did not expect this but what is the point in ranting and raving, a mistake has been made and I can't change it.  So, it's a boozey Christmas and New year for me. Bummer or what.  

I am keeping all my fingers and toes crossed for everyone going through treatment, I wish you all the very best!!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Littlerach

Murf- oh hon I'm so sorry you've had to abandon   you must be absolutely gutted to have got so close   sending big big   hope Christmas and new year whizz by for you so you can get going again very soon xxxxxxxx lots of love xxxx

Loop-   to you, really sorry you're struggling hon, tx and the 2ww in particular really is torture....you keep a low profile if it helps a little but please know we are all willing you on and thinking   for you xxx

Soon- welcome to club PUPO!! Fingers and toes crossed for your two lovely blasts xxxx

HBK- sending you some big   too, know you're having a tough time hon, you deserve a break so am   you will get the shock if your life on otd! Xxxx thinking of you even if you're not up to posting xxxxx

Hi to all you other frostie ladies xxxxx

AFM- nothing new to report, just slowly counting down til otd!! Xxx


----------



## Hbkmorris

Murf I'm so sorry to read your news.. gosh I would of been in a right grump (not quite as much as now!!!   )

Least you can have a few drinkies at xmas and remember 2012 has to be the year for all of us xx


----------



## lilyisabel

Murf - so sorry to hear your news  it sounds as though you are dealing with it brilliantly - 2012 will definitely be a better year 

Hbk -   hope you're feeling ok and work wasn't too bad. Was there anything there you could vent at?

Soon - congrats on being pupo 

Littlerach - thanks for your message, am just thinking myself lucky to have got to the FET stage so if I get 1 it'll be brilliant and it'll be a tough little cookie. OTd for you is getting ever closer 

Loop -   sorry to hear you are feeling the way you are. We do understand where you are coming from so if you ever need to rant and let out your rage we know and can empathise  

Tabby cat -   for a bfp for tomorrow for you

Hope all the bfp ladies are tucked up in bed resting by now 

I find out around midday how many have made it we then   dash into the clinic to pick them up. Will let you know. Hope I sleep tonight...
L x


----------



## Jessie sue

Just a quick one as on phone - good luck to all otds tomorrow and 
Lilyisabel - good luck and lots of positive thoughts for your little ones
Apologies for no personals - will catch up tomorrow x


----------



## tabby cat

It's a bfn for me. So gutted. Woke at 4am this morning and couldn't hold off any longer. Got to go to work and pretend to be normal now  

Best of luck Rojakhan today and Lilyisabel and wishing everyone waiting   . you've all been a great support to me xxx


----------



## Jessie sue

Tabbycat so sorry to hear that sending you   and thinking of you


----------



## Littlerach

Tabby- oh hon so so sorry    this tx business is just sooo unfair   lots of love to you and hope you manage to get thru the day xxx

Rojakhan- fingers and toes crossed for you xxx

Lilyisabel- lots of luck for today...you'll soon be PUPO! Xxxx

Hi to all you lovely ladies xxx


----------



## Hbkmorris

tabby cat.. Words can't make everything better but I hope the comfort from all of us will help to ease the pain big    to you muffin x 

Rojakhan.. Everything crossed for you x

Lilyisabel.. Good Luck for today x

AFM.. Sorry I've not been on much.. just feel so low all the time I don't want to bring everyone else down. 

I'm not feeling much hope, I've not really had any pains as such a bit of a hormone headache which comes & goes, then the odd twinge but nothing else really other than the side affects to cyclogest... feeling like i'm about to burst and a bit of heaviness.. anyhow nothing more to report I only realised yesterday that HRT holds off AF so there was another kick in the twinckle!! ha ha ha 

Anyhow love to all xx


----------



## lilyisabel

Tabby cat   so sorry to hear your news hope you and dh are comforting each other

I'm afraid it's not been a brilliant day here none of the three survived   I've not stopped crying since I found out.

Will be back on later when I'm feeling a bit better

Lx


----------



## emtubb

Hi ladies,

This is my first time on a site like this, so not too sure what I am doing!
I'm currently on the dreaded 2ww, another 5 days to wait :/ 
Just wondered if anyone can tell me if feeling a little sick, and feeling a few twinges/cramps is normal? We have already done 3 ICSI treatments which were BFN, this is our first FET and feeling so anxious, although I'm trying to stay positive, just wondered if anyone out there has felt the same? 
Thanks! And I hope I have managed to do this all right!!


----------



## Littlerach

Lily label- so so sorry hon   so gutted for you   thinking of you lots, look after each other  xxxxx

emtubb- welcome hon! I'm 4 days off otd so we're not far apart! Feeling sick and twinges could well be a good sign xxx

HBK-   lovely xxx

Rojakhan- hope you're ok hon xxx

AFM- trying not to go slowly mad!!! Started bleeding 3 days before otd with my last tx so as tomorrow looms am feeling more and more apprehensive!!  Just about managing to stay positive though xxxx


----------



## Hbkmorris

OMG lilyisabel I've just read your post and started crying, I'm really very sorry.. Massive       to you. I only know how you feel a little as two of my four didn't survive last week and I felt sick.. I don't know what to say because you've gone through so much and to ge to the point breaks your heart as it is. All I can say is cry, let it all out and tonight have a LARGE glass of wine.. God Bless you may you heal good & strong for next years go on the rollercoaster x
emtubb.. Welcome, you've not to wait till OTD    &    for you x

Littlerach.. I always bleed before OTD but that's always been fresh cycles so as I've never done a FET before i'm even more scared.com although I think the HRT pills can keep AF away.. very scary.. Not long for you now though.. Bring on all the BFP so we can all join you.. see you i'm trying to be positive   

tabby cat.. Words just can't express the feeling of a BFN.. I'm just going to loose the plot and hide away for a few days if that's the result I get next week x

xx


----------



## Rojakhan

Tobby cat , so sorry  . I have no word.                                                                                    Lilyisabel, so sorry    .          AFM, blood unit of homerton hospital lost my blood sample  .so I'll go tomorrow for blood test again but this time in fertility clinic. One more day wait


----------



## Loop

big communal hug ladies 2WW is so hard 

Lilyisabel - so sorry to hear that your little ones didn't make it, big hugs xxxx

Tabby cat - do you have to go to work?  Take the time you need and look after yourself pls lovely x

emtubb - welcome, we've had some great news on the thread and as you can see some horrible disappointments.  Symptoms seem to vary wildly from one person to another so hang on in there xx

AFM - have what feels like AF cramps a little but am trying to keep postiive... tempted to use extra progesterone pessaries but I know that 's not senisble without medical advice so won't despite really being tempted xx

hi HBK - keep up the PMA thanks so much for your messages xxx

Rojakhan - oh no!  hope tomorrow you get great news x


----------



## lilyisabel

Thanks so much for all the messages  hbk your post made me cry too, thank you for writing such lovely words when you are feeling so blue. I poured myself a large glass of wine last night but really didn't feel like it  we watched the inbetweeners movie and did laugh at it.

I've got my follow up appointment on Wednesday the clinic couldn't get us in quick enough, I think it's fairly unusual for three not to make it? I like having plans so think when I know what my next steps are that will help so much. I'm also hoping that as this has been a natural cycle I could perhaps start down reg next month. I'll keep you posted.

 that those of you in the 2ww have some great results, I will be checking 
L x


----------



## Littlerach

Rojakhan- can't believe hospital lost your blood sample!! That's awful and sorry you have to wait another day....lots of luck and   for good news for you today xxx

HBK- bless you hon, thanks   fingers and toes crossed for us both xxx

Lilyisabel- glad you have f/u booked for next week...fingers crossed you can start d/r in the new year xxx
Ps- glad the inbetweeners movie made you smile....we are watching our series boxsets to get us thru the 2ww! Xxx

Loop- hang in there hon...so scary when you get af type cramps i know but you read of so many ladies eating a bfp and having cramps theres just no way of knowing   will be   for a bfp for you xxx

Emtubb- how are you doing today? xxx

AFM- still ticking along!! Christmas cards written and sent, on to pressie wrapping now!! Getting increasingly nervous as otd approaches...think time may well stand still this weekend!! Xx


----------



## emtubb

morning ladies, 
I've just read through the post from yesterday, and wanted to say Rojakhan, I am so sorry to hear they lost your bloods, but i hope that when you go back it is good news! 

Loop, thanks trying to hang in there as much as i can, not sure how we are meant to stay stress free when 2ww feels like forever! 

Feeling ok at the moment, no sickness or cramps yet, so hoping that is ok and normal! have an order of cupcakes to make today so will take my time with those!! 

Hope you ladies are feeling ok today, sending you all big hugs xxx


----------



## Loop

emtubb - hope the cooking is distracting you x

AFM - in case of interest my symptoms include burping, sort of acid indigestion/sore throat, AF style cramps and darker nips!  I'm probably imagining most of it and/or it's the progesterone support but all a bit odd. I've also put clothes on inside out two days in a row and had to sort myself out later! H noticed my jumper was on bakc to front today on the train and found it HILARIOUS!!!!  I think this is just sheer tiredness.  Anyway thought I'd share and hopefully make you laugh xx


----------



## Littlerach

Loop-   your symptom list made me smile   especially putting on your clothes back to front!!! Let's hope it's a very early case of pg brain!!!   seriously though those symptoms sound promising to me! Hang in there xxxx when's otd? Xxx

Emtubb- happy cooking! Hope it distracts you a little!!! Xxxx

Hi to all you lovely ladies xxx


----------



## Rojakhan

Hello everyone, it is BFN for me today.i am confused b/c yesterday i did two different HPT( first respone and clear blue digital) both was positive. Nurse said to me b/c of medicine you got positive.i believe on her but my husband didnot after yesterday blood sample lost incident. Girls best of luck for everyone.


----------



## Loop

Rojakhan -  Sorry if that makes you feel awkward or in limbo land but that's v unusual in my opinion. I'm not sure I would believe that either if 2 different brands (let alone tests) gave you a BFP.  Unless you've been having HCG injections (unusual for Uk, I gather more normal elsewhere) the meds wouldn't make any difference surely as there's no trigger for FET usually.  Did she give you the beta #?  My personal opinion I wouldn't stop the meds until I was 100% certain and would ask for further advice from a Dr and another beta test.... Big hugs and I hope things go your way xxxx

littlerach - OTD is Monday eeeeeek xx


----------



## Littlerach

Rojakhan- so sorry you're still in limbo hon....I agree with loop, it all sounds odd to me, were you on hcg jabs at all? Hope you can get some answers xxx 

Loop- me too!!! 3 sleeps eek!!!! xxx


----------



## Loop

Ladies don't know what came over me as I never test early but I've done an Internet cheapie & a clearblue digi both say bfp?! Never had one before in 4.5years ttc wow!! Xxx

Shows it can work with frosties even not stellar quality ones - pma to those on 2ww xxxxx


----------



## Littlerach

Loop- woohoo!!!!! Congrats hon! Fabulous news     yay yay yay!!! 

Rach xxxx


----------



## Loop

Thanks Rach, keeping my fingers xd for you, hbk & other 2wwers xxx


----------



## Littlerach

Thanks hon   xxxxx bet you can't believe it hey?! Xxx


----------



## Loop

No!! I keep staring at the tests I've now done 5... 4 different brands so I think it might just be real. Total disbelief xx


----------



## Littlerach

It's definitely real hon!!! It's a bfp (or 5!!!)   you are pg   xxx


----------



## Hbkmorris

Congrats muffin... Fab news.. Thanks for pm message.. I think mine is already over but I will still test on Thursday though!! 

Good luck to hopes... I'm praying it's a BFP for you xx


----------



## Jessie sue

Hi All

Loop - congrats on your BFP   

Good luck to all those testing this week.   

AFM - I had some spotting yesterday so DH said to POAS this morning to reassure myself as had implantation bleed last time - first one was a digital came up not pregnant (although definitely two lines on the test). Rang the hospital as v confused - they have booked me in to Early pg assess unit tomorrow. Have done another test - came up negative. Game over. Gutted. Our last chance has gone.


----------



## Loop

Jessie sue - I'm so sorry xxx


----------



## Littlerach

Jessie sue -  oh hon I'm so so sorry     sending big   to you xxxxxxxx


----------



## Hbkmorris

Jessie Sue I'm confused.. How long did BFP show up? My only thoughts are could it of been a chemical pg or a missed mc?!? Can't you go to yourvoctors on Monday and ask them to do a blood test to confirm either way? 

So sorry things are upside down for you.. This whole blooming IVF really does play games with us... I've got to test on Thursday but already done one and know it's another bfn so my heart goes out to you xx


----------



## emtubb

Jessies Sue, just read your post,  I am deeply sorry for you, and sending lots of hugs.  Hope you have friends to talk to who understand what we are all going through on here? 

AFM - still feeling the same, the cooking distracted me for a little while, until I delivered them and my friend asked of there was any good news! oh well keeping fingers crossed! 

Fingers crossed for everyone else with 2 ww


----------



## Littlerach

Jessie sue- thinking of you today hon   xxxxxxxxxx

Emtubb- glad cooking distracted you a bit!! Not long now hang in there!! Although I'm very aware it's easy to say "not long" but when it's your own situation time actually stands still!!!   xxx fingers and toes crossed for a bfp for you xxx

HBK-   hon, sorry your early test came up bfn   it could still be too early though hon?? Lots and lots of love xxxx

AFM- getting increasingly nervous now!!! Would quite happily live in my little PUPO bubble for another few weeks and not find out!! Xxx


----------



## Loop

Rach - keeping everything crossed for you. Is it poas or bhcg? Xx

hbk - hoping you just tested too soon for it to show x

emtubb - hang on in there x


----------



## Hbkmorris

Thank you Loop.. Can't say I'm that positive but hay ho we live in hope x


----------



## Littlerach

Loop- poas and if positive then hcg! How you doing today hon? Have you done any more tests? Xx

HBK - thinking of you hon xxx

Jessie sue-   lovely xxxxx

Xxxx


----------



## Loop

Rach - you've rumbled me! I've done 3 more.. Cb digi still says 2-3 weeks since conception (ie4-5 weeks pg) & I'm 4 weeks so I'm ok. Nervous about blood tests though as they're more accurate aren't they.

Thinking if you all & best of luck for Rach & hbk & anyone else testing this week xx


----------



## Littlerach

Loop -   all sounds positive to me   good luck for your bloods....is that tomorrow? Xxx


----------



## Soon?

Hi Everyone,
It's got so quiet on here, good luck to everyone testing this coming week      
I was feeling OK until yesterday and then I feel I have gone    Did a test this morning, never done this before and I know it's stupid as test day is not until Friday so it was BFN.  I am desperate to know one way or the other.  I am beginning to really regret doing this so close to christmas
I am freaking out now as have had cramps and a tiny amount of pink spotting.  I feel really sick in the evening but I know this is down to the crinone,  Wish I could go to bed tonight and wake up on friday, just waffling now.  DH works long shifts so have too much time on my own!
Sx


----------



## Loop

Hang on in there soon xx


----------



## Soon?

Hi Loop
Thanks, I am trying!
Good luck with the blood test tomorrow, if you have done the digital test you must have a good strong level to make it say BFP.  Do you think you will sleep tonight?

Sx


----------



## Loop

I hope so, I dropped off ok last night then h's sister rang us by mistake at 3am?! I couldn't sleep til 6 and got up at 8 grr. 

Hope the days fly by for you 2ww can be so hard x


----------



## chance83

Hello

Can anyone tell me what the typical protocol is for FET? Do you have to go on the pill for a while first and have same amount of scans as abnormal IVF / ICSI cycle? 

Thank youx


----------



## Loop

Chance - probably your best bet is to google but there are 2 main fet protocols medicated & non medicated. I've tried both so will outline my experience. But as with fresh ivf clinics then tweak these somewhat.

Non medicated for those with v regular cycles. clinic monitor for ovulation via scans (some may just ask you to do opk) as long as lining looking good then after + opk embryos will be thawed & replaced. So blasts would be replaced day 5 after + opk etc.

Medicated - I didn't take the pill but d/r using burserelin jabs then after af took oestrogen tabs then added cyclogest progesterone pessaries just before et. It's all more controlled do the clinic can ensure everything runs smoothly and they have more  flexibility as you can be kept on oestrogen tabs for quite a while with no harm. It's only once progesterone is added in that the et must happen within a few days. Good luck xx


----------



## Togs

Hi 
I am 6 days past my 3 day transfer and I have no symtoms what so ever other than larger (.)(.) which don't hurt and I put that down to the cyclogest. Anyone had no symtoms and gone on to have a BFP? Need some pma mine is dwindling rapidly.


----------



## Littlerach

Sadly is a BFN for us     gutted xx

Loop - good luck today xx

HBK- fingers still crossed for you xxx

Lots of luck to everyone else x


----------



## Loop

Rach - I'm really sorry  was, of course, very much hoping it was going to be a different outcome. Take care of yourself xxx


----------



## Hbkmorris

Oh Littlerach I'm so sorry.. I really thought your wish would be full filled this time      to you. As hard as it will be try to relax and enjoy chrimbo, have a few glasses and be merry.. It'll help numb the pain.. well that's my motto anyhow... infact I shall be singing and dancing whilst holding a bottle on xmas eve/day. 

I wish oh wish that this was the lucky time for us all but it seems we are all looking forward to seeing the back of 2011.. I know I am. 

No postiveness from me as I already know it's a BFN.. I'm now looking forward to 2012 and maybe just maybe it'll be the year we get some answers and we look forward to our dream once again.

Loop.. how are you doing muffin? I've got terrible insomnia.. I was so tired at 9.30pm that I switched the tele off and drifting to sleep wonderfully only to need a pee at 1.00pm and from there on toss & turned like a rotiserie.. Same happened on Saturday night too.. it's doing my nut in    Good Luck for your blood test today..I'm sure it's going to be a confirmed BFP     xx

Chance83 welcome.. I to have been on medicated FET same as loop.. good luck with your future FET wich ever way you cycle x

Soon.. your as bad as me for testing so early    I've not tested since but as I feel nothing I guess it's just the HRT keeping the AF at bay and that it'll be just like my past two BFN.. Roll on Thursday least then it's all confirmed and I can have a LARGE glass of vino.. mmmmh.. You've lots of time though so don't you give up fighting.. I know it's hard but you can do it x

AFM.. well as i've said i know the answer to my OTD so Thursday won't be a shock.. I feel nothing not even a twinge.. I have had a few cheeky glasses a red wine as my moms friend said (she's a midwife) it wouldn't hurt either way and now i'm looking forward to a very LARGE glass of vino on Thursday evening... I'll looking forward to starting 2012 in a new and clear way xxx


----------



## Loop

HBK - I'm going to keep hoping for you, if you don't mind, but can understand that you probably know your body best. If it is wine o'clock later this week then it definitely figures it shoudl be a large one xx

Yep i've got terrible insomnia on top of other unpleasant symptoms (indigestion/acid throat), I'll fall off asleep ok but if I wake up for any reason taht's it for hours.. hey ho. This TTC lark is full of challenges (mega understatement!!). I'm now counting down the hours until this afternoon as I can't concentrate  xx


----------



## Hbkmorris

Ooooh how exciting Loop.. What times your apt? 

Well as you've done so many pee sticks and all have been positive then I know your bloods are going to come back super high.. was it one or two embies/blasts you had replaced?

You may hope but I know it's a no no so i'm REALLY looking forward to that EXTRA LARGE one.. I think a curry shall be in order too.. mmmmh 

xx


----------



## Loop

it's definitely a positive I'm 10p5dt (15dpo equiv) and HCG is 565 progesterone is 46.8 (which I think my consultant is going to say is too low).  I think twins are on the cards OMG. Thanks for all your support and if this wasn't your cycle I sincerelly hope next time is.  If mine's a sticky one this is 7th cycle lucky  xxx


----------



## Hbkmorris

Congrats Loop.. fantastic news and I'm very VERY happy for you I hope it's twins too!! 

As you are 10p5dt and I tested 9p5dt then I know my results are right.. I'm thrilled for you.. Well done xxx


----------



## Tessykins

Loop, that's great news, and I'm genuinely delighted for you pet XXX

Littlerach, I'm so sorry pet and HBK I hope your instinct is wrong and you get some good news on Thursday.

Girls, I'm sorry that I haven't been on in ages but things haven't been going well at all.  I was scanned at my clinic this morning and the pregnancy has stopped, our wee embies just stopped developing.

Last Wednesday (1 week after otd) I took a really unusual pain across my tummy, it scared me, even though it only lasted for 10mins so, just to check all was ok, I did a test on Thur morning - it was negative.  I phoned clinic straightaway and begged them for a scan or blood test but they wouldn't see me till this morning as there was really no point as they wouldn't be able to see anything.  So girls, we've had a really tough weekend just waiting and my instinct was confirmed this morning - I knew in my heart of hearts that we weren't going to get good news today.  I'd spent all weekend googling similar stories and there was only ever going to be one outcome.

We are devastated but, surprisingly, I'm not as bad as I thought I would've been today as I think I did all of my grieving over the weekend and was prepared for the worst.  Ironically, one emotion I feel today is relief that we've found out for certain.  I'm also relieved that we've found out now and not later as out first scan was booked for this Friday and if we had of skipped down to the clinic for our scan the day before Christmas Eve thinking all was well and then got that news it would have been utterly devastating.  We're already heartbroken but that would've been the worst thing ever.

Another irony is that I've had no bleeding at all, this should come soon as I stopped all meds today so I've a feeling that I'm in for a physically painful week, not to mention emotionally.

So that's it girls, I'm sorry that I'm not on here with better news, but I'm determined to dust myself down and try again next year.  One good thing we can take from this is that it's the furtherest we've ever been - I'd never been pregnant before, even for such a short time, so maybe next time our wee embies will stay with us.

Thanks for all of your support girls XXX


----------



## MissTC

Togs Hun I have been thru 6 lots of 2ww's and on some got few symptoms and others no symptoms!  I think it's important not to stress about them!! 9 times out of 10 they are drug related anyway 

Put your feet up, relax, and think positive for your OTD

Good luck!!!! Xxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Togs - will merge this with the current cyclers thread as you'll get loads more support in there.


     


Mini xxx


----------



## Hbkmorris

Tessykins.. I've just read your thread and burst into tears for you. I'm so very VERY sorry to hear of your loss, words can't express anything as I've never been through what you have this weekend and how cruel of your clinic making you wait but I guess they thought nothing would be so aweful as you hadn't bled. 

This is going to be of no comfort but we are all here for you and the scary things is we could all go through this if some of us ever get our BFP.. lots of      to you and I'm      that you find comfort in your partner and that you can try to have a okish xmas and be strong enough next year to try again.. As you've said you've had a BFP now so your body knows what to do only next time it's going to be the one for you both.

I'm really sorry, I feel so gutted for you.. I'm not far away if you need anything.. Take care of yourself babe xxx

Togs.. I'm sorry I can't help you as I too have never had a BFP and I'm due to test on Thursday and as I've already done one (last friday) I know mines a BFN.. I've had a few twinges but that's all.. I've read lots of ladies who've had no symptoms and got a BFP and some that have and got a BFP and visa versa all I can say is to just go with the flow as your stressing about it will make it worse x

MissTC.. Hello hope your ready for xmas x

Mini Minx.. Hope your well xx

Take care
Hx


----------



## Loop

Tessykins - oh my how absolutely awful, I'm so so sorry. You sound like you have the most amazing inner strength. Lots of love xx


----------



## LoopyMoo

Hi ladies, may I join your thread?

I'm sorry to read about your loss Tessykins   

Afm, I'm waiting for AF to arrive (cd 37) and then my meds can be ordered and delivered.  As long as AF arrives within the next couple of weeks, I'll be cycling in January.  We had two fab looking blasts on the day of ET but sadly the threat of severe OHSS prevented us from having the transfer, just hope they and a third but not so good one, thaw ok


----------



## Togs

Tessykins just read your story, really sorry about the outcome, hoping you next try will be the one.   
Hi HBK Sounds like we are in the same boat with lack of symtoms, I already tested today,BFN of course and I know it's way too early which I think would be the same for you, hang in there Thursday is still a few days away and things could change.   
Congrats Loop numbers look great.
Thanks Miss TC I know you are right, need to stop symtom spotting, this 2 ww is is driving me   
Mini minx thanks for merging me with this thread.
Tx


----------



## Hbkmorris

Hi Togs.. It's a blooming nightmare isn't it.. I almost want to feel af pains so I know something is going on!

When is your test day again? This friday? Roll on Roll on the end of the week then I can have a very LARGE glass of vino to relax and start looking forward to 2012.. Not sure I could cope with another year like this one xx


----------



## Littlerach

Tessykins - oh hon I am so so sorry to read your post hon     there are no words I know but am thinking of you and DH xxxxxxx take good care of yourselves xxxxx

Toggs- lots of luck hon, fingers crossed for you xxx

HBK- thanks lovely xxx thinking of you xx

Loop- yay!! Fab news hon!   thanks for your kind words xxx

Jessie sue- how are you honey? Xx

Hi to everyone else xx

AFM- had a good old cry for most of the day but feeling a bit better now...we'll dust ourselves off and look into immune tx in the new year xxx


----------



## Soon?

Hi Everyone
Tessykins-I am so sorry to hear your news, you are being so strong   Nothing I can say will make you feel better and I have no idea how awful you must be feeling.  your time will come.
Hbkmorris-it's not over till the blood test says so and don't they say frozen blasts can be slow to implant? I hope Thursday comes quickly for you.
Littlerach-so sorry  
Togs-2ww is a nightmare, I find it helps to keep busy. On my last cycle I was obsessed with keeping my stomach and feet warm, symptom watching is no good as everyone is so different.
Loop_    well done, brilliant news.  The worry never stops though!
AFM-4 sleeps left to go to OTD, I have become POAS obsessed, did one last night, this morning and just now.  Getting a faint positive I think, or I have gone  and I am seeing things.  Going to try not to do again until am of OTD.
Keep strong everyone
Sx


----------



## bristolian

Hi I wonder if I can join you? Just had et today, had 1 failed fresh cycle and this my 1st fet. This waiting is the very worst bit, and not looking forward to having to explain to all and sundry why not drinking over Xmas!

Reading positive stories on here really helps, but still feeling pretty stressed and trying not to look for symptoms already!


----------



## A J

Hi ladies,

Can I join you please?
I am on my last 3 days of pill, had prostap last Friday so will get af around Crimbo. Then onto progynova, lining scan booked for 3rd Jan (if everything goes to plan).
Its all a bit scary again. I keep thinking that if fresh cycle didnt work then why on earth would a frozen one work any more. The only thing different is that they are down regging me this time, so fingers crossed thats the missing link?

Big hug to you all   
AJ xx


----------



## Jessie sue

Tessykins - I am so sorry for your loss - we find ourselves in the same boat - our miscarriage was confirmed yesterday, I stopped meds today and am now waiting for the outcome. My thoughts are with you    

Littlerach - thanks for asking. Its been a truely awful few days and I am now purely numb - think it will hit when I go through the physical loss. Hard as its our last crack of the whip. I wish you all the very best for tx in the new Year - thank you for your support    

xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Tessy and Jessie     words simply fail me at times like these. Thinking of you both.

I must admit I found this board a great help, especially the forget-me-not area - let me vent how I felt and speak to my little angel pip.   

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=12.0

Take very good care of yourselves. Do everything at your pace.
Mini xxx


----------



## Hbkmorris

Jessie Sue, I'm so sorry to read that your mc has been confirmed.. You poor thing big       to you. Why oh why is this dam rollercoaster so unfair, for the two of you who've lost your little stars and for those who can't get a positive and for those who can the I have a huge    for. 

Sometimes we don't understand why and there are no answers I guess we just have to believe that one day our dreams will be full filled and we shall all share some good news.

Take care of yourself and try to enjoy chrimbo.. Not possible I know but worth a try.. Bless you all xx 

AFM test day is Thursday although I already know it's a BFN so bring on the wine.. xx


----------



## Togs

Jessie Sue and littlerach big  It's especially tough this time of year, wishing you both come through this stronger and ready for your next step.
Welcome AJ and Bristolian
Soon? Wow! How exciting hope the line gets stronger today.....if you are tempted to test again   fingers crossed.
HBK my test day is Christmas day, having bloods done Monday , so my Christmas day is going to be fun?  so probably will get absolutely sloshed and cry into my turkey or might get the best Christmas present ever!...mmm
Tx


----------



## Madeline Rose

Sorry Ladies, just popping onto this thread to let Loop know that her PM Inbox is full so it's not poss to send her any new messages.....

MR
X


----------



## A J

Hi ladies,

I wonder if I can ask has anyone else had some period type pains on and off while on the pill and down regging. I had them during my fresh transfer all the way through but thought that was the progynova building my lining up.
Just seems a bit strange that they are the same type pains when I thought the pill and prostap where supposed to shut my hormones down. 

Think Im def not normal, whatever normal is in this fertility game

AJ xx


----------



## Swanage

Hi ladies Iv been reading along for a while now since my fet in feb but just wanted to come on and say I'm so sorry Jessie and tessy for your losses I really hope you can both find time to grieve and eventually try again, I too had a miscarriage last month at 6wks I can't say a month has helped me fully recover but i have started to think ahead and I think I will be ready to try again in feburary so I really do wish you both all the best xx


----------



## Flames

Hi Girls,

Sorry I haven't been on for over a week.  I have just read through 10 pages of chat.  It's too much to do personals to everyone but i wanted especially to say I am so sorry for all those whose dreams have been crushed either by BFN, Rach especially who has helped me all the way through my cycle, I am truly so sad for you.

To Jessie Sue and Tessykins who have had the cruelty of a miscarriage.  I can't even begin to imagine how hideous it is and my thoughts and prayers are with you both.

Congratulations and fingers crossed to all those with a BFP!!  Let's hope those embies are sticky.......

HBK:  Please try and stay strong until OTD, you are one brave lady and you can do it and you CAN still get the outcome you so deserve.

AFM: We had a wonderful holiday in Austria after OTD, my HCG was 788 which we looked up on google and seems to be quite high - the nurse said it was a good strong positive.  Although I am thrilled I haven't really been excited, I don't really have any symptoms and after so long tcc it's just so hard to believe it.  Despite the lack of symptoms everything was going smoothly until yesterday when I had really bad af pains and quite a bit of fresh bleeding.  I immediately wrote the whole pregnancy off as failed in my head but I phoned my colleage at work who agreed to scan me - DH and i went together and she saw 2 yolk sacs, one with a definate heartbeat and one, which is a lot smaller with a possible heartbeat.  I really couldn't believe it!!!  My feeling is that the smaller yolk sac will probably fail but that still leaves us with one chance of having a little one.  My colleage said that to see a heartbeat before 6 weeks is pretty unusual - we are so lucky.  The bleeding continued until the evening but has settled today.  I still have pain if I do anything vaguely active which is really scary but now i am just going to try and focus on the little heartbeats we were so lucky to see which will hopefully carry me through until 8 weeks when we have a scan at the clinic.  i will keep in touch with the thread at least until the scan at 8 weeks, maybe then I will believe it...fingers crossed they stick, I am just so scared.  Thank you to every one of you for all you support through this process so far x


----------



## Littlerach

Jessie sue and tessykins - so very sorry   it's just devastating, know there is nothing I can say but thinking of you ladies xxxxxxx

Sharbara- sending big   to you too xxx

Soon- ooh fab news hon sounds promising!!   xxx

Flames- thanks hon, sorry to read of your scare hon, must have been such an anxious wait for that scan..,.but how wonderful, one lovely h/b and another possible....it's still very early days hon so you never know....fingers and toes crossed for a smooth ride from now on xx
I have sent you a pm xxx

HBK- lots of love to you hon xxx

Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## Boggler

Tessykins and Jessie sue I am so sorry for your loss. Take care of yourselves 

Loop and flames wishing you all the best in your pregnancies . Here's to a healthy big bump in the new year. 

Soon - looking good!!  

Littlerach and hbk - thinking of you guys. 

Everybody else hello and good luck in the future. 

Afm - still very cautiously plodding along. Went for intralipids on Monday and decided to get my hcg done while I was there. The nurse called with the results later in the day and said that they were very good but I had looked up the ranges prior and knew the were way below average. She said oh you don't need to retest. I think she thought I had just got my bfp. I rang them back and got voice message. So now torn between wanting reassurance or ignoring it till after Christmas. I am worried because of disappearing symptoms and no nausea and because I am in af angry mode and have af spots. I know I am probably just certifiable .


----------



## emtubb

morning ladies, just been back on after a few days of cake making to distract me! 

Tessykins and Jessie Sue, so so sorry to hear of your loss sending you both lots of love and support - sadly i think most of us know how hard this process is, especilaly after things have been confirmed - again i am so so sorry for you 

i hope everyone else on the 2ww are taking things easy and trying not to stress too much, but we all know how hard that is don't we? 

hello to everyone else, there are so many new names to me in the past few days hope you ladies are all doing well, and here are some       if you need them too xx

AFM, my OTD was yesterday, and we have BFP!!!! I truly can't believe it, and just hope everything sticks! the clinic have booked us in for a pregnancy scan Jan 5th, so just have to keep hoping and praying that everything stays until then!!


----------



## Hbkmorris

Morning Guys hope your ok

Togs.. OMG Xmas day isn't long now muffin.. Will you do a pee stick or wait for bloods on Monday (boxing day) Good Luck to you xx

Madeline Rose.. Hope your ok x

A J.. I had period pains whilst DR and then after 7 days on Buserelin I did have my bleed so it's very normal to feel this. This is one of the main reasons women feel as if AF is coming whilst on 2ww as the period pain symptoms are very simular from drug taking to after EC & 2ww. I to feel the same about the fresh & frozen bit but there are lots of positive stories out there to say is can work. I've got my OTD tomorrow but I've already tested and know it's a BFN but I shall get through chrimbo and fight on until I can't take anymore.. Have a super chrimbo & good luck to you x

Swanage.. So sorry to read of your loss, you poor thing big       to you, may time help heal and that you find the stregth to try again x

Flames.. Bless you hunni.. Strong.. I think not i've crumbled OTD is tomorrow but I've already done a test so know it's a BFN (again).. I'll have to test tomorrow then call the clinic   . Glad you had a fab break and absolute       on having tweenies.. Wonderful news, i'm     for the next healthy 8 months (or less) and your due date comes flying x

Littlerach.. Thank you for your thoughts.. We both need 2012 to be our year.. 2011 has been to harsh upon us.. Have a good chrimbo xx

Boggler.. Thank you, I've just been reading your post and if I was you I would want my numbers back only because I'd like to know and it would help relax me, if you don't get super wound up like a bobbin (like me) then leave it till afterwards.. Your call babe as for symptoms my friend had every symptom going when she had the tx & 2ww after she got her BFP all symptoms seemed to disappear therefore I question how much we symptom spot rather than them actually being there.. Don't worry it's normal. Take care & have a super chrimbo x

emtubb..         Well done you.. I'm so very happy for you.. Nice to hear of more good news xx

AFM well its OTD day tomorrow.. As you already know I've cheated and done a test and it's a BFN.. I shall obviously test again tomorrow but after that I shall try and relax, enjoy chrimo as much as I can and look forward to 2012 as I WILL NOT have a year like 2011 again and I shall get ME back on track rather than living the IVF life I have for to long!! 

Love to all of you.. May dreams come true & father xmas brings some wonderful gifts for us.. Failing that a LARGE bottle of champs would be nice!! xx


----------



## Lady S

Morning Ladies

Hope everyone is ok, will do personals later, just bobbing on in my break.  ive not been on for a while...Been really stressed with everything the past week or so.  

Well....finally had ET on monday (after being put back 2 times!).  out of the 4 frozen embies, the first two thawed and didnt lose any cells (one 8b and one 7b) (not sure if 3 days embies do anyway?).  The consultant seamed resonablly happy with them anyway.  My twin sister ended up comming with me as DH had to work and all she did was hold my hand and cry bless her. So, im on the 2ww...how early can i test?,  im only on day 2 and its sending me   already. i think i might have to start praying to the man upstairs...Heres hoping its third time lucky.  

Hi to everyone and hope your all ok. will post later

xxx


----------



## bally78

Hbk I truly hope you get the result that you deserve so much. If not 2012 will be a good year for you, yoy deserve so much to be a mummy as your truly are a lovely lady.
Afm just had a letter from the clinic about egg share and unfortunately due to the fzct I have aortic stenosis (has been operated on) they can't take the risk of it being passed on. So my fertility journey has come to an end. I will keep bobbing on cos I want to keep my eye on you hbk!
Xx


----------



## Hbkmorris

Bless you bally.. I'm sorry to hear your news.. nothing seems easy does it and even when your trying to help others as I've said to you before enjoy xmas with your number 1.. your daughter and love her more than ever before as she is your world & only diamond. 

I wish so much that the result could change for me but I know in my heart it won't but one day I shall return hoping, praying & kicking as I want my baby more than anything in the world as that's all I live for. 

Take Care Bally & have a fantastic chrimbo xx

Lady S.. Congrats on being pupo.. fab news about your little embies not loosing any cells.. may they start to blossom and become your new year treat.. Oooh if you've already got twins in your family maybe one could split and give you triplets!!

Good Luck and Take it from someone who has tested early DON'T it's not worth the heartache just leave things be and let the answers come to you in due course.

x


----------



## Togs

HBK good luck tomorrow   it's a BFP for you and all your previous tests were wrong. I will carrying on testing just trying to prepare myself mentally.
Emrubb congrats, hope your first scan goes well.
Hello to everyone else.
Tx


----------



## Hbkmorris

I've just done a test as my tummy cramps are horrific and it's come back negative so tomorrow will be just a process. Don't know where to go from here without £10k to back me up.. Looks like it could be game over for us x


----------



## Loop

Hbk really hope you are wrong but big big hugs if it doesn't change tomorrow xxxx

love to everyone else x

mr - box should have room now if you want to pm. Hope your conv with h was useful xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

HBK honey      and      for tomorrow.  It is such a darn hard journey.  I know that I too have sort of resigned myself to the fact I doubt I'll be trying again .. Maybe one day in the future but for the time being am going to work on me a bit.


       to all ...


  Merry Christmas - a hard time of year I know - but am thinking of you all.


Mini xxx


----------



## bristolian

This whole business is so hard. I think if you could just know for definite it was never going to happen you could accept it and move on, but it's the uncertainty and the hope that next time will work that makes it really difficult.

I can't imagine the heartbreak of finally getting the longed for BFP and then to go on to mc... My heart goes out to the ladies in that situation. Life is so cruel sometimes.

AFM this 2ww is even harder than last time... Although on the plus side we only had 1 embryo so we were so relieved it survived the thaw. Just hoping and praying it will stay with us. After over 4 yrs of ttc though it does feel like it maybe isn't meant to be for us. Will try and stay positive though til otd on 30th.


----------



## Loop

Hang on in there bristolian xx I've just been lucky & had my first bfp after 4.5 years and that was 7th cycle (5 fresh, 2nd frozen). I never thought it would happen either xx


----------



## Hbkmorris

Well OTD has arrived and as I guessed BFN     I'm not sure I can take anymore of this rejection, I feel so angry that my body is stopping the one thing I want it to do.. There's just no words to express anymore, I've booked a follow up apt which is 26th January.. give me time to get my head straight I guess.. 

Why oh why do they not have any answers for implantation failures.. this whole IVF has really changed me emotionally and I guess i'm just not mean to be a mummy x

Good luck to everyone else may all your dreams come true.

Merry Chrimbo all xx


----------



## Tessykins

HBK, I'm, so sorry pet and there's really nothing anyone can say at this point to ease your pain.  IVF is such a cruel thing - everytime a bfn appears it steals another little bit of your soul.  

Please try not to look at this in a way that the bfns suggest you're not supposed to be a mum - it just means that when your little ones come along you'll be an even better mum and you'll love with with your heart and appreciate every inch of them.

Take some time out my love to look after yourself - please try to enjoy Christmas - I know I'll be trying even though at times I feel like curling up in a ball.  Please take care XXXXXXX


----------



## Hbkmorris

Thank you Tessykins.. I feel terrible as you've gone through so much more heartache than me. 

Lets hope & pray the festive season pass's quick and we can all get onto 2012 ASAP xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

With you there .... bring on 

Mini xxx


----------



## Littlerach

HBK - so so sorry hon           thinking of you lots xxxxxxxxxxxx

Mini- yes roll on 2012 hey?! X


----------



## bally78

So sorry hbkmorris. Find comfort with dh and try an focus on what 2012 will bring. Sending you big hugs xxx


----------



## Lady S

hbkmorris, sorry hunni...  Make sure to take time out to chill relax and more importantly look after yourself (prefibly with a large glass of wine!).  

 you will be a mummy one day.

xxx


----------



## Rojakhan

HBKmorris and LITTLERACH,so sorry dear 

Tessykins and Jessie sue,so sorry about your loss 

LOOP and emtubb,  

AFM,Monday my GP was confirmed that 6 POSITIVE HPTs(different brands) and negative blood test was chemical pregnancy.so stopped all medicines same day. and heavy  bleeding was started very next day with severe cramps. .i am not giving up my hopes so  I'll try next year and hope 2012 will be our year ladies.waiting for follow up appointment.no more frosties so fresh cycle for me.


----------



## Lady S

Hi Ladies...

Im in panicking mode and need some advice, I'm 4dpt (3 day embi) and started bright red spotting this morning.  i was hoping it was implantation bleeding but as its bright red its causing me to worry and its the wrong colour for implantation bleeding.  Im not on pessarys, im on the injection so i know that its not that.  phoned the clinic and there calling me back, but i know what they will say...just carry on with the meds and test on 5th jan!.  how can i wait that long....shaking while im tying this    

Hope everyone is ok  

xx


----------



## emtubb

HBK I'm so sorry, this whole IVF thing is such a difficult thing.  i think I too have changed in the 4 years that we have been going through it.  I hope that you do manage to enjoy christmas, as much as you can and look forward to 2012.  i also   for the 10k for you too, as we have looked and seen that we would need to spend that amount too.  Please don't give up all hope, although i know how hard that is xxxx

sending much love to everyone else onn their 2ww, and anyone else that hasn't got the result that we all so desperatley want


----------



## A J

LadyS, I so hope the clinic have called you back and have managed to put your mind at ease?
When I had my fresh transfer, 2 days later I had bright red bleeding and cramping which my clinic told me not to worry about. It did pass off a day later and I did get a BFP (although unfortunately I did m/c a few weeks later). Still the bleeding didnt stop the embryo from implanting and getting me pregnant so try not to worry I know it is so, so difficult  things will be ok

 to everyone, so sorry to hear of some loses especially at this time of year, life is so tough!! We will have our time and 2012 seems like just the year  
AJ xx


----------



## Faithope

Hey, I want to wish you all a



and will be back after christmas xxxx


----------



## A J

Merry Christmas to all fellow cyclers. I hope all is well with everyone?

Started af today so onto the progynova, I'm hoping it makes me feel a bit more human as prostap has knocked me for 6. I really feel like my mind and body are not connected!! Af still quite light but I think its the real thing, should be as I stopped the pill 5 days ago and was getting worried.

Scary to be doing a cycle so soon after m/c but its the only thing that has got me through Xmas in one piece...

AJ xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Sorry that I have been a bit AWOL.  Took the last result really badly and computer also playing up.  I have missed so much but hope that you are all well and had a nice Christmas.

Hbk, Littlerach, Rojakhan, Jessiesue, Tessykins and any others I have missed:  I am so sorry about your failed cycles and early m/c.     I know that there is nothing that I can say but I really am gutted for you all.  I hope that 2012 brings your dreams to reality.

Lady S:  I had bright red implantation bleeding when I had my positive.  I also had an early m/c but fell pregnant with the spotting.

Congratulations to all the positive results out there and I hope that you are keeping well.

xx


----------



## A J

Hi ladies,

I hope everyone is doing Ok and you all had a good Christmas?

Can anyone offer any advice.
I had my prostap injection on Dec 16th finished the pill and then af arrived on 26th Dec. It was light for 2 days then stopped for a day then has been light bleeding again for 2 days. I have also had a bit of lower back ache like before af. I have been taking progynova to build up my lining since starting af and have a scan booked for Tue 3rd Jan (cycle dy 9).
Im worried that the lining isnt building up as I have continued to bleed.

When I had my fresh cycle it was quite similar with cramping and spotting before tx and after too. I did get a BFP but the spotting and cramping gradually got heavier and ended in m/c...I am so worried that the same will happen again.

AJ xxx


----------



## Loop

Aj - I can't help as I've not used prostrap (only ever d/r with burserelin) but hope another lady or your clinic can help you xx


----------



## Loop

Rojakhan - so sorry to see your update xx

everyone I hope 2012 is kind (er) to us all xxx


----------



## hoodie

Hi all, I hope you don't mind me posting. I was just wondering whether anyone could help answer a couple of questions. The embryologist is ringing on the 18th jan, my embies were frozen on day 3. Will ET be the 19th? And how many of the four should I get thawed? I want 2 put back x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Hoodie,

It depends on whether they are going to push your frosties to blast (day 5) or not as to when you will have them transferred.  I am sure that if you ring the clinic, they will advise you on this.  How many do you have frozen?  All my frosties were day 5 blasts when frozen so I only ever have one thawed at a time.

Sorry I can't be of more help.

xx


----------



## claireyttc

Hi Hoodie,

Ultimately its your choice whether or not to take them to blast.  If you have 4, day 3 embryos and you want to put two back, then I would have thought it makes sense to thaw two embryos and put them back straight away.  They never get better in the lab, so the best place for them is back where they belong in you.  

I have 4, 3 day embryos left too and that is what I'll be doing.

Good luck!

Claire


----------



## Atutu

Hello Everyone,
Unfortunately my embryo,s did not survive the thawing process two weeks back and am really sad about it.
I dont know if i have the courage to go through a second cycle but i really really want a child of my own.
Maybe i should take a little time to breathe and start in March like.
Thank you all for being here and your advises and kind words give support to people like me who feel hopeless sometimes.   for you all.


----------



## sugarpielaura

Usol,

I'm so sorry to hear that. You must be devastated. Massive hugs.   How many did you thaw?

Give yourself some time and I hope you gain the strength to try again at some point. 

Xx


----------



## A J

Usol I'm so, so sorry to hear what happened. I'm sending you a massive hug  and   you get the strength to get through this.

Today I had my lining scan (day 9) and it only measured 5.9mm. I'm waiting for the clinic to get back to me tomorrow with what to do. I was on 1 progynova until today but have increased to 2. Hopefully that will make a difference. On my fresh cycle I only had one scan at day 12 and lining was 11.5mm and tripple pattern so wasn't expecting this.

I hope everyone else is doing ok today

I blooming hate this waiting game sometimes...who am I kidding....actually all of the time!  

Hugs to you all
AJ xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi AJ,

Sorry to hear that your lining wasn't as you hoped. Hopefully doubling your progynova will help. For my FET cycles,I'm on 3 tabs a day. Xx


----------



## susie1974

hi girls , i hope you dont mind me joining you, this is my 1st medicated f.e.t, am at the liverpool womens hosp and am worried because i dont get a lining scan  , my frosties are due to be thawed on the 9th january am on buserelin and 3 progynova a day , has anyone else had this happen  thanks susie x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Susie,

I don't get a baseline scan for fet but get a scn after 10days on the progynova to make sure lining ok for et. So I take 3 prog tabs a day for 10 days,get scan and thrn start pessaries and tgen et. Every clinic seems diff tho. 

Xx


----------



## hoodie

Hi suzie, I'm at lwh for my first FET and had a scan last week. ET is around the 20th for me, I'm on same meds as u. Are u on the lwh chat too? X


----------



## susie1974

thanks for replying sugarpielaura your right clinics do differ, hoodie i had a baseline but i havent been offered a lining scan have you ?, ive done ivf twice but this fet seems so bloody long lol , i was on the lwc chat for the ivf but i havent been on it this time x


----------



## katreekingsbury

Hey girlies. I havnt been on here since my miscarriage in August. Ive had my tx for FET which was transferred on 28th dec- (last wk). 

Just came online to see how everyone is and if anyone at the same stage or near same stage as me. 
Would like some friendly advice and a general chat as I havnt told anyone abt my treatment this time round!!! 

Happy new year girls xxxx


----------



## Atutu

Thank you for the kind words SugarpieLaura and AJ   To answer your question i  had only two thawed.
I will get out of my pity clothes and go discuss my options with the consultants at the centre for life Newcastle.


----------



## hoodie

Sorry suzie, it was just a baseline scan. I spoke to one of the embryologists today who said they would only thaw 2 and put them back as 3 day transfers because of my age and only thaw all 4 and go to blast if I have 1 put bac (which would be the day after). 
I want 2 blasts. Might pretend I want one blast then when it comes to et demand 2 (if they get that far). 

No1 is on the lwh site now, there's a private Liverpool ** group that you have to be invited to if you want to go on that, I can add you? X


----------



## Faithope

Sorry to just jump on in but is anyone else freaking out about the thawing??     my drugs arrive tomorrow and I can't help thinking that I am taking a load of stuff for it to all fall apart at the final fence


----------



## katreekingsbury

Hi Faithhope!  

I totally no how ur feeling. I was continuously wording that I was injecting and taking tablets for it all to go wrong. Then on my actualy transfer day, I had to call the clinic on route (as my clinic is 2hours away) to see if it thawed ok! I kept thinking OMG, I might have to turn round and drive all way home again! 

I just want u to no that the best thing I did this time (which I didn't last time) was not stress out&just get on with my life like it wasn't happening. 
I didn't tell a soul do I didn't have to face any questions and it's been a lot less pressurized. 
I'm now 6 days away from OTD.  

I am sure ur frozen ember with be fine and it will be with u before u no it!!! 

Lots of love to u petal xxxxx


----------



## A J

Faithhope...I totally know how you are feeling. It is freiking me out loads.

I had my lining scan which was not what I hoped so now clinic have changed the transfer date to next Friday.
As the clinic is in Spain I have to fly out and have the transfer on FRIDAY 13TH- unlucky for some or whaaaaat!!!!

I am so nervous about the embies not making the thaw but will be in Spain before I know. DH cant get time off either so will be going it alone....now I have actually written that I feel really nervous. OMG.....

AJ xxx


----------



## Faithope

*A J*  this friday the 13th will be lucky for you hun, its only a number 

*katreekingsbury* I have sent you a PM hun   great to 'see' you back


----------



## susie1974

hi hoodie, i agree with you your plan sounds good  , when i had transfer back in may i had to kick and scream to have 2 blasts put back,the embryologist totally got the hump.  then when i over stimulated in august they wouldnt let me have a transfer and froze all my embryos on day 1. i kicked and screamed then aswell but they point blank refused  . 
hi everyone else its nice to meet you all, am totally freaking out about thawing, with mine only being day 1 embryos , i havent got a clue how it works , i dont know how many will be thawed, the leaflet i got sent from my clinic only explains day 3 and blasts  ^idiot all i know is the embryologist is ringing monday and there being thawed that day, monday cant come quick enough am so excited, am proper wishing my life away lol 

susie xx


----------



## katreekingsbury

Hey faithope... PM u bk xxx


----------



## hoodie

Suzie, Good luck for Monday, I hope it becomes clearer. Apparently they can refreeze the embryo's, with you having so many they should take them to blast definitely.  I think there is definitely a lack of communication with the embryologists and they are the ones who make the important decisions.  I hope the next few days go quickly for you. 

I'm trying not to stress about the thawing and the one and two thing but it's so hard. The embryologist last time was so nice and just went along with what I said, this one was a bit of a pain. Let's hope we get the nice one when it comes to et xx


----------



## peaches123

Hi everyone ,

Happy new year lets hope it brings us everything we hope for!!
  

I am about to have my first F.E.T after  i had to stop ivf due to suspected ohss ....im really nervous now though anyone got any advise?


----------



## Sweetnats

Hi ladies is it ok to join you?

Quick history. Had one NHS icsi which I got 8 eggs 4 fertilised. Had two back in and had a chemical pregnancy. Them had FET which was a BFP. Decided to go,to Norway for my next cycle and got 28 eggs and 24 fertilised. (12 frosties) Had two back in and got a BFP resulting in early mc in October. Had one natural bleed and now waiting for my next af before I can start with Progynova and clexane. Af is now 15 days late and I have done 3 tests so I know she is just being stubborn. 

Hopefully when she turns up day 14 fly to Norway for scan and then transfer 2 days later. 

Hope everyone is well. 

Nats x


----------



## Briony :-)

Hey sweetnats i remember u form postive pumpkins board how u hun??  Hope AF arrives soon here AF dance for u       xxx


----------



## Sweetnats

Hi Briony. 

How are you doing? Yeah she is being a cow and taking her time. She will get here when she is ready. Just would prefer she would hurry up so I can book flights before the snow gets here!

Nats x


----------



## Briony :-)

Bless ya hun hope it happens soon.  Im ok just suffering with DR, Stimming side effects :-( xxx


----------



## Sweetnats

Evening ladies 

Hope you are All well.. Briony how are the Simms going? Hope you are not feeling too poorly. The ugly witch still hasn't been. 18 days late. Getting a bit boring now. Just want to book my flights

Nats x


----------



## Briony :-)

Hey sweetnats not too bad few headaches and tummy ache today. Hope AF arrives soon hun xx


----------



## A J

Sorry I have not been on for a few days, just trying to get on with life a day at a time really so I dont go nuts with all this waiting and trying to control everything.
I have another lining scan tomorrow before I know if Im off to Spain on Friday. I hate this not knowing. I have been checking flights and the prices keep going up and up- cant do anything about it though.

DH and myself had fertility counselling on Friday which has been great but I kind of came to the conclusion that if my lining is still too thin then my body is really telling me that its not time. I went straight on the pill after m/c then progynova again so have actually had no break with the meds since September. Im physically and mentally exhausted but am trying to keep myself going with the possibility of this cycle working. It has been the only thing that kept me going over Christmas and New Year otherwise I would have gone nuts!

Sorry, just had a bit of a rant there. Actually only came on to say hi, hope you are all ok?

AJ xxx


----------



## Sweetnats

Morning ladies

Hope you are all well

Aj - don't apologise for the rant. That's what this place is for. That's what keeps us sane. Getting it all off our chest. You have had a very tough time so it's only natural to feel like you do. You have to try and stay positive. This WILL be your time. It's great you are having counselling that will help get some hurt and anger out. As that is something that everyone in here will feel. 
I am 41, 42 in feb and as much as I have to keep trying at some point I will have to draw a line. But for now. I have another year in me I hope. 
I am on another forum and a lady in the over 40 thread has had a good few years of failed tx. And she has just given birth to a beautiful girl. That gives me hope! 

Take care all
Nats x 

Ps still no af and now. 19 days late. That's not natural lol


----------



## Lola may

Hi ladies,
Do you mind if I barge in  with a question, I've just found this thread. I have twins under two and am going back for a frostie as we'd love one more. My dilemma ( I don't mean to sound flippant about calling it a dilemma as I know there are many who wouldn't see it as such) is that the clinic is recommending that I transfer two frosties as there is a 10% chance with one but I really don't know if we could handle another set of twins. I suppose I'm wondering if anyone has had success with one fet? Or any advice would be appreciated.

p.s I'm using donor eggs, the donor is 23, we has success on the first tx, three transferred and we luckily got twins


----------



## Sweetnats

Hi Lola

Sorry I can't answer your question.  I have only had one fet with 1 embryo which resulted in a bfn. I am just starting tx for fet and will have two out in due to not having any children. 
Hopefully someone will be able to help. 


Nats x


----------



## colly74

Hi sweetnats


I see you are having a FET soon, are you having medicated or natural cycle I had a ICSI tx in december and got BFN, we got 3 day5 blast and 1 day6 blast on freeze, ive never had a FET before and have got my follow up apt tomorrow at the clinic to talk it all over, and im so confused to go for Natural or medicated? my clinic may just tell me i can only have one or the other.
Would be nice to hear from you or anyone who has had or is having FET.


Love
Colly
xxx


----------



## Sweetnats

Hi colly. 

I'm not sure what is the difference if I'm honest lol I had FET once before and can't even remember it. How bad is that. 
I am having tx in Norway. So I just go with what they suggested. I am taking progynova and clexane. I guess the progynova will stop me releasing another egg and the clexane is a blood thiner as I am high mc risk. 

I am not sure if people get the choice but I could be wrong. We were really lucky with our last tx as we got 12 snow babies. 

Ours are all day 3. And grade a I think. 

I must admit I prefer FET to the whole ivf/Icsi. 

Good luck for you appt tomorrow. I'm sure they will do what's best for you 

Nats x


----------



## susie1974

hi girlies, apoligies for the lack of posts, i've been holding my breathe all week too nervous to post anything, anyway i had 11 of my 22 (day 1) frosties thawed on monday, 7 of them survived, on wednesday  (day 3) , 6 were progressing well ( 4 excellent quality) so they wanted to leave them till today in the hope of a blast transfer, well i went today and am now the proud owner of 2 day 5 blasts both back were they belong, i will certainly sleep tonight   test day is 24th jan  

susie x


----------



## BerryChelt74

Susie- thats great news, I will keep everything crossed for you. x


----------



## Briony :-)

Hi ladies just wondering if anyone could help. I'm having my FET on Tuesday and scared their not gonna thaw properly. Anyone know Wat success rates like for thawing embryos. Xxx


----------



## BerryChelt74

My clinic in Cyprus said 60%.

May be different for every clinic though. 

x


----------



## Faithope

70% at my clinic, bet im the 30% that doesn't thaw...


----------



## susie1974

my clinic (liverpool womens hospital) said 70% but mine was slightly lower than that


----------



## weeguapa

hi everyone,
hope it's ok to join.  i had my 6th FET on weds 11th jan.  i feel like i should be an old pro at this by now, but every time is so different.  i have been feeling quite positive up until now, but am having a little wobble and thought connecting with others on the FET rollercoaster might help!  my DH was out the country with work on the transfer day so that was really hard...much worse than i thought it would be.  i was distracted a bit by having guided ultrasound for the first time though - very weird but kinda amazing to see the catheter appear!


after my last FET i took 2 weeks off work and bed rested for 10 days.  it wasn't the magic answer for me and psychologically was really tough (bored...lonely...too much time to think!).  so this time i am trying to carry on as normal but still take it easy.  what have you all found most helpful?


i am also hoping the introduction of prednisolone might be the answer for me...haven't been tested for immune issues but am on low dose steroid as a 'just in case'.  is anyone else taking prednisone or similar?  how have you found it?  i am also on clexane (evil little jag), aspirin and cyclogest (first time on this too - have had crinone in the past but loads of cramping so am trying something different...so far so good apart from the (TMI) slippery discharge).  other than all these drugs, it was a natural cycle!  i thought it wasn't going to happen this month because i didn't detect my surge until day 27, which is late for me (normally ovulate day 21ish), but something about this attempt just feels right...i hope!...


has anyone heard about successes with embryos that didn't look like they would make it to blast?  we were aiming for blast with 8 thawed.  2 didn't grow, 4 were ok quality, 6 cells (on day 3) and 2 were good quality, 8 cell embryos, but the clinic didn't want to take them on to blast, just in case.  i am worried this means they didn't look like they would make it, which is what we found out happened at our last FET, although weren't told this til after the BFN.  we had the best looking embryo laser assisted this time, so hopefully that might make all the difference this time...


thank you for letting me share my most recent chapter in my book of ACS!  OTD is 24th Jan so would love some company til then.


lots of love and luck,
jess x


----------



## BerryChelt74

Jess- what a journey you have had. I can't imagine going though 8 FET's plus the ec as well with the disappointment of them all having to be frozen

I will keep everything crossed for you.

I am off to do a FET in Feb, off to Cyprus on my own as single and family don't know so its all a bit daunting, but having been before for IVF  last September I at least know it will be lonely. I can imagine what it was like to go through ET all on your own, poor you.


----------



## claireyttc

Hi jess!

I'm in the middle of my 5th FET. Not on steroids but am trying intralipids and clexane this time. I don't think the fact that they want to put back on day 3 means they don't think they would make it to blast. It's just that if you have 2 front runners at this stage they have already identified the two best embryos and therefore it is best to put them back now rather than wait 2 days.

Good luck! I hope it's all our turn for some luck!

C x


----------



## Betty-Boo

All go on here!!      to all cycling .. 


Jess - slippery discharge is one of those things from progynova / estrogen .. 
I too took prednisone - did make me feel bloated .. or was that the cyclogest     can't remember now    .. was on a low dose though.


    to you all


Mini xxx


PS - don't forget if you want to be added to the HOF please pm me.


----------



## susie1974

jess, i mimic what clairyttc said , its because they already know your best 2 embies, tbh i wanted mine back on day 3 , because the worry i had that there would be non to transfer on day 5 was horrendous, but my embryologist had booked me for day 5  because they couldnt confirm the best 2
susie x


----------



## Sweetnats

Morning ladies. 

A quick question. And apologies for being so naive but I don't like to arm myself with too much information. 
I am due to fly to Norway on the 25th for my scan, and providing my lining is ok I will be having Et on 27th. My question is. What does my lining need to be? And can I do anything to assist with this ?

Nats x


----------



## Missy123

Sweetnats i have been reading but not posting but just wanted to pop on and try to be of some help to you.
My clinic like you to have a endo of about 10mm but over 8 if you can.    Brazil nuts and pineapple juice (not from concentrate) is suppose to help. I also like a warm hot water bottle on my tum but not after ET!
Good luck to you all   

I didn't want to join as i find it hard doing lots of personal but have been reading for ages and want to give you all a big   
I started my Progynova yesterday for a med FET near the end of the month.


----------



## weeguapa

thank you for your replies to my post!  and especially for the reassurances about day 3 transfers.  at our last FET the embryologist told us we were having a day 3 transfer because we had two 'stand out' embryos, but then a couple of weeks later, our consultant said that they hadn't thought those two would make it to blast.  so i deliberately asked both the consultant doing the ET and the embryologist and both said that pregnancies were definitely achievable with the two embryos transferred this time.  so i am trying to hold on to that!!  i hadn't met this consultant before and he was lovely, but i had a bit of a shock when he introduced himself - "dr vani"....say it out loud and it sounds like the perfect name for a gynaecologist    just as well DH wasn't there, he might have had to leave the room!


berrychelt74 - i think i already said on another thread how in awe i am of you travelling for Tx, especially on your own.  you are so brave!  will you at least get some time to enjoy the sunshine?  do you find it hard your family not knowing?  i try talk to my mum about Tx, but she finds it so hard to talk about it, probably not helped by the fact she's 400 miles away.  but i know it is sad for her too cos she would love to be a grandparent as much as i would love to be a parent.  my DH doesn't want his family to know anything at all, so for me there's always this giant elephant in the room whenever we see them...


claireyttc - how is your 2ww going?  when is OTD?  wishing you lots and lots of luck x


mini - glad to hear from a prednisone survivor, but so sorry to read your journey... and so thankful for people like you who have been through so much and yet are still on here supporting us all   


susie1974 - i see we have the same OTD so will be thinking of you!  how is your 2ww going so far?  are you resting lots or carrying on as normal?


Nats - my clinic like lining to be at least 8mm for transfer, but i can imagine this varies...  i have been told that eating 5 brazil nuts a day helps build and maintain a good, thick lining...  


take care all and thank you again for replying.
jess x


----------



## Sweetnats

Thanks missy

I am a bit like you. I like to have a read and see where people are but can't usually keep up so don't post much. I started my Progynova on Thursday. I'm also on clexane but will start after my bleed. 

Will go get some pineapple and Brazil's today! 

Nats x


----------



## BerryChelt74

Jess- my family live in Canada so don't feel there is any need to tell them, my brother found out and was very nasty about it so don't want anyone else in the family to know and be the same.

He was so unpleasant and I was under a lot of strain from him threatening to tell my parents and that is perhaps the reason I mc in the end. 

So this time I am keeping it quiet and the only people who will know is you guys and a few very close mates. 

Good luck. x


----------



## colly74

Hi girls,
Can i join you please, I had my follow up apt for my failed ICSI last month  , it was my 4th cycle but we manage to get 3x 5day blast and 1x 6day blast, ive never had a FET cycle so asked my consultant loads of questions yesterday and must admit i was very very impressed with him, he is new to my clinic but he knew all about my past TX and he even mentioned my sister TX that she had 12 years ago (she had triplets, 3 girls) so i was very pleased that he knew about me and answered all my questions, he suggested that i have a womb srap and SIS, it helps the embro implant.
Anyway i did have a little boy on my 3rd cycle, he is now 27months old ans is called Ashton, so we really want him to have a sibling, so im due to start FET on week commencing 6th Feb, be great to hear all your stories and advice etc.


Thanks
Colly
xxxx


----------



## A J

Hi ladies,

Hope you are all ok? I just read back the last few days and some great support going on here. Sorry not going to be able to do personals today feeling shattered!

Flew out to Spain Thurday morning for tx. DH couldnt come but I was fine to go alone. Had  lining scan on Monday and only 6.7mm. I was happy to cancel this transfer but Spain said go ahead. Had another scan when I got there 6.9mm so put on elorgan (Spanish brand name) a drug that is supposed to help with blood flow. Back to the clinic yesterday ond only 1 out of 2 embryos survived. Transfer itself was fine though.
Spent the rest of the day  in Alicante then flew back last night. DH picked me up at airport and didnt get to bed until 2am.

Feeling not very optimistic about this at mo. Im tring to rest now Im back home but its so hard when I feel so low.

AJ xx


----------



## Faith2011

Hello ladies 
Can I (re) join. I was on here in November when I had a FET which unfortunately was a BFN. Like Jess I was doing ok alone but needing support from the girls.


About me: x2 IVF's- the second was a BFP which sadly ended with a miscarriage at 19 weeks.  FET in November 2011 and this is my second FET.  Had two blasts transfered on Wednesday and OTD is 22 January. I've asked for a blood test (can not bear to POAS anymore) which I calculate I can do on Friday if my doctor lets me.  Feeling rather desperate this evening wondering what is going on inside. Trying to get the balance right between resting and getting some circulation going.  Went shopping today and drove now panicing that this was too much only 4dpt. Last FET I sat around for a week and it didn't work so I'm sure that's not the way to go.  I'm taking oestrogen tabs, aspirin, celxane, cyclogest.


Jess: so many treatments.     This is your time.
Briony: i hope Tuesday goes well and your embies survive. My clinic only freezes good quality embies so thaw rate is quite good I've thawed 4 so far and all 4 have survived. 
AJ: well done for making it there and back alone. Fingers crossed for the 2ww.
Hi Colly, sweetnats and Berry, and anyone else I've missed. 
Faith.x


----------



## A J

Faith....I'm with you about wondering what is going on inside. also, not knowing what is too much or too little rest after tx.  

My clinic said to carry on as normal and that it was fine to fly the same day which I did. 

I still feel that I'm doing things wrong but theres so much differing opinions as to what is right or wrong. I actually keep having to remind myself that I am only 2 days post transfer and should be looking after myself a bit more. I was running the bath this morning and had to let water out as I have read its only supposed to be shallow. Tonight I haven't gone to yoga as I dont think that some of the positions are ok. 
Its all so confusing!

I just dont want to do anything that I may regret later...as hard as it is. 
These 2ww's are killers.

AJ xx


----------



## Faith2011

Hi AJ. It's funny isn't it. Some of the advice is just plain contradictory. I've been told not to use heat on stomach after ET. When I was in 2ww last Jan there was a lady who was told it was fine. She got a BFP and had triplets-so who knows.  

I pray your   your embie is snuggling in tight. 
Faith x


----------



## eibhlin

Hi ladies,

Hope you're all keeping well.  I'm in the middle of a natural cycle FET and hoping to join you.  We haven't even got to ET with our one frostie blast and already I'm a bucket of stress and nurves! Thinking of you all and hoping that we all have positive cycles this time!      

xox


----------



## Briony :-)

Sorry ladies this post us utterly me me me. Just had calm from embryologist. 2 embryos never survived thawing process and 3rd embryo has gone from
4cell down to 2 cell is their success rates of embryos like this implanting still? Xxx


----------



## Faith2011

Hi Briony. Big hugs. Try not to panic. All embies lose cells in thaw then they start re-expanding. Did they say that the 2 cell was re-expanding?
My friend had a day 2 embie (fresh cycle) that was not looking too good put back and her daughter's 1 today. Don't give up hope. 
Faith x


----------



## Briony :-)

Hi Faith no he didnt say anything only that it was a 4 cell embryo and 2 cells didnt survive thawing process.  But now offically PUPO.  Got everything crossed xxx


----------



## weeguapa

hi ladies!
sorry if this is posted twice - I somehow managed to log on to an old account I didn't even know I had and posted from there, then realised the mistake so am re-posting from my normal account. so complicated, sorry!

Briony - CONGRATULATIONS on being PUPO







that's so exciting!







your little one is growing back where it belongs.

eibhlin - welcome! hope you're getting on ok and the nerves are holding up! i am in my 2ww after a natural FET and the wait for a surge was torture! have you detected yours yet? do you usually ovulate pretty regularly? mine can be anywhere from day 15 to 29 so it's always an anxious guessing game. good luck!

faith 2011 - i love your reassuring little stories about the ones who have made it... why is it these are so helpful from some people and make me want to do harm to others?! actually i think the answer to that is easy....when the stories come from someone who has been on an ACS journey, they have a whole different meaning to people sharing the 'i knew a woman once who....' which often just make me feel so desperate and sad that it might never happen for me, even though i know they are just trying to help. does that even make sense?! rant over, sorry! how is your 2ww going? how are you finding the cyclogest? i am sooooo bloated and my digestive system appears to be in slow motion (sorry if that's TMI) - not sure if that's the cyclogest or prednisilone, or just a combination of everything...

A J - how are you feeling?? i hope your 2ww is going ok so far. when is your OTD? are you on any meds during the 2ww? hope you're managing the anxieties ok...i find myself worrying all the time about doing the right or wrong thing, from eating/drinking to exercise, to (honestly) the jewellery i wear, just in case it has some kind of mystical powers. yup, officially







it's just about trying to find something to feel control over i guess, but my goodness, my head can be a mess! DH and i have been pleasantly distracted by a DVD boxset of 'the killing'...not very cheery, but still a good escape.

colly74 - welcome and good luck for feb!

BerryChelt74 - so sorry to hear about your brother. that is literally the last thing anyone would need at a time like this









hope everyone else is doing ok and feeling positive.

AFM - still hanging in there, trying to take it easy and stay positive. we had some good news yesterday from the embryologist - one of our leftover embryos made it to blast! that's the first time that has happened for us and give that it was a 6-cell of average quality on ET day and we had 2 8-cell better-quality ones transferred, we are really hopeful this is a good sign. however, tomorrow is me into week 2 of the 2ww and i know historically that's when i lose the plot







i just so want this to be our time









lots of love xx


----------



## Sweetnats

Hello ladies. 

Apologies for my lack of personals. I will try to keep up. Congratulations to our pupo ladies! 
I have just booked my flights to Norway and am a week into my tx. I am on Progynova and clexane. Scan is 25th and all being well Et 27th and then I fly home that day. 

Nats x


----------



## A J

Wow, this is a busy thread! Hi and welcome to eibhin, hope you are doing OK? 

I know what you mean Jess about being anxious over everything. Im stiiing with my laptop balanced on my knees as Im afraid of putting it near my stomach- I really do drive myself nuts!
Great news about your blast  

Briony...I wish I understood how the frozen/thaw bit works. I was only told that one of the blasts didnt survive the thaw. I honestly didnt think to ask what sort of condition the one they transfered was in. I just assumed it was ok- feel a bit daft for now knowing more. But then it would just give me something else to worry about.

Im totally convinced this isnt going to work. Im sure that on my last cycle when I did get a BFP I had some sort of symptoms by now. I know its really early days but there is nothing, not even any symptoms form the cyclogest and progynova (thats really strange!) or, maybe Im just so used to feeling the way I do. I have been on fertility medication of some sort for so long now I cant remember what normal feels like.

Hi to everyone else, sorry not got time to write more this evening so sending you all  lots of    in the meantime

AJ xx


----------



## Faith2011

Hey Jess completely understand your "rant". That same friend's baby is one of the only ones I can bear to be around as i know what my friend went through to get her (and what she's again going to put herself through to get no. 2).
Good news re your embies-nice strong ones you've got there.
My digestive system sounds like its in the same state as yours. I feel a twinge, get excited.........then pass wind.   I'm scared that all the feelings I'm having are all cyclogest/bowel related.   

Briony-congrats and welcome to the 2ww madness.

Sweetnats-great news that you have some dates in the diary.

AJ-Sending you hugs and positive vibes.

Hi Colly & Eibhlin.

AFM-tired and can't sleep...so anxious. Loads of twinges but as I said above pretty sure it's meds. Last time by this stage my HCG was rising and bringing on my OHSS. My OHSS would have masked any normal pregnancy symptoms so although I've been pregnant before I have nothing to compare my symptoms to. 

Love and baby dust to you all.
Faith x


----------



## susie1974

aww briony it sounds normal to me, am sure the embryologist wouldnt have put you through a 2ww if they didnt feel it had no gain,     thinking of you hun x 
hoodie how are you doing , if i remember right their defrosting your bambinos today, good look   

jess and aj , hope your coping ok with the 2ww and symptoms fingers crossed for you both  x

hi faith , colly,ebhlin,sweetnats,berry and anyone else ive missed out

atm, ive been naughty , my otd is next tuesday (24th) but i couldnt wait that long  , so i started poas sunday , i know ridiculous  , but i had the tests in my house , obviously it was bfn, tested again yesterday  with frer and i was sure i could see a very very faint second line,anyway ive just done another frer and the second line is darker and i also got a 1-2 weeks on a clearblue digi  , am thrilled but very cautious after my chemical last time   , my symptoms  backache and slight cramps  , oh i hope this year stays this way  

good luck ladies   susie x


----------



## Faith2011

Morning Susie: thanks for allowing me to wake up to such a lovely positive story. I pray baby sticks nice and tight. Congratulations. x


----------



## BerryChelt74

Susie fab news. Your the same age as me so gives me a bit of hope.


----------



## hoodie

Hi suzie! Thanks for renembering. Feeling positive but nervous, I hope it's a different embryologist who rings today! Still going to push for 2 blasts if they make it, especially after reading your good news!!!! MASSIVE CONGRATS on your BFP, enjoy it xxxxx


----------



## BerryChelt74

Good luck hoodie. x


----------



## hoodie

Thank you! 2 out of the 4 survived the thaw. Wondering what the likelihood of them both lasting until Friday is. Wondering whether I should have them put bk today as 3 day tx? X


----------



## Sweetnats

Hi ladies. 

Just a quick question. Sorry for being so niaive. My clinic in Norway are thawing 2 embies at a time. They said they can be done on the morning of transfer. I see a lot of ladies on here have said that there's are being left further? Is that normal? I thought they went back in as they were thawed of that makes sense. ?
I think mine were 3 day 4 cell. Grade a. But I try not to take too much in. So I don't worry as much. I know the clinic said they would thaw 2 then of they didn't survive thaw another 2 etc. but have seem some ladies who had 7 thawed? 

Sorry for being so thick

Nats


----------



## weeguapa

the freezing/thawing of embryos is so complicated! i think when they thaw depends on how 'old' they were when they were frozen. i had a freeze-all due to OHSS risk, so all my embryos were frozen at day 1. so they were thawed 2 days after my surge (and were still day 1s) and then replaced 2 days later (at day 3, when they hope they have reached 6-8 cells). my clinic will only take embryos on to day 5/6 blasts if there are at least 4 that look like they will make it. their view is that if an embryo is going to get to blast, it is just as likely to do so back in the womb as in the lab. i had 8 thawed to try to maximise the chance of having 4 or 5 that looked like they would make it to blast. didn't happen this time, but we are still hopeful that the ones transferred at day 3 will have stuck.
so sweetnats - i think if yours were day 3 when they were frozen, then they can come out and be transferred straight away as day 3s - you won't need to wait to see if they grow in the lab.
and hoodie - what are your clinic saying about keeping your two going or having a day 3 transfer? don't be afraid to ask lots of questions of the embryologists. 
lots and lots of luck to you both       xx


----------



## hoodie

Hi, she said to leave it until fri. The surviving embryo's were 8 cell, one is still 8 cell the other is 7. They said they'll ring fri morning if it's bad news but she sounded positive so fingers crossed.  I live 1 1/2 away so maybe they are thinking about that?  Wish fri would hurry up x


----------



## A J

Wow Susie...    thats fab news. I   pray that line keeps getting darker and darker   

My test date is 23rd and am tempted to test early so will wait until Sunday, the day before (mind you, watch this space..there is a test here already and Im dying to try it out). 

AJ xx


----------



## BerryChelt74

I should tell you not to test early, but I know it is hard to resist. Just test as late as you can, it tends to be more accurate. Wish I had waited and not tested early. Mind you bet I test early again but this time I won't want to get excited till seen a scan.

Sorry that was a bit negative. x


----------



## Annakin

so many people here. not sure I can say hello to everyone individually!
not sure if this is the right place?
AF arrived this morning so starting drugs tomorrow and then first scan booked for the 30th Jan.
am amazed to be this excited - didnt think i would be able to be
got 2 frosties left so fingers crossed they make it!
xxx


----------



## PositiveCi

Hey everyone, hope I can join you? Just discovered this board and I am already halfway through my tx. Have one more week of taking those gross oestrogen pills...what side effects did people get? I have my scan next week to check the lining of my uterus and then from there will depend on what happens at the scan! 

Hope you are well  xx


----------



## Briony :-)

hey ladies how are we all today

Sorry if TMI, AF cramping right side and slightly left sideand down top part leg and today when done crione gel their was dab blood on it and on tissue when wiped, wat this mean? xxx


----------



## sabah m

Briony- sorry no idea, I guess its very early?

Annakin- I started AF today, have to take gonal f days 3,5,7 then scan to check lining thickness, before ET which I think can be as early as 4th Feb. I have 2 frosties too,    for thaw and success for us!!

Hello to everyone else!!!


----------



## hoodie

Hi! Had ET today.  The 8 cell arrested but the 7 had developed into a morula. The embryologist said that by day 5 she would have expected a blast by day 5. Doesn't sound too promising but fingers crossed x


----------



## ANGELA29A

bookmarking. 
we are having 1st FET with our only 2 frosties in the summer, im totally clueless on FET, so thought id keep an eye on thread and see whats involved. :0))


----------



## sabah m

Hello ladies

Hoodie, congratulations on being PUPO!!!    for amazing results!! being back in mummy's tummy is the best place for miracles to happen, stay focussed xxx

AJ did you test?   Really hope you are doing ok   

Just wanted to know what people are doing to get a good lining? I have forgotten so much  

First dose of gonal f tonight, so excited can't wait!!  Thinking of doing it now, but cant remember does it need to be same time each day?


----------



## BerryChelt74

I am eating brazil nuts and drinking grapefruit juice to help with lining. x


----------



## weeguapa

hi everyone,
hope you're all doing ok.  sorry for the lack of personals, just wanted to say hi.  i am slowly unravelling in my last few days of the 2ww....feeling all the usual pre-menstrual symptoms, but trying not to give up hope.  it didn't help that DH left on a business trip at midday today   i'm trying to stay busy and have a friend coming round this evening, which will be a good distraction.  

one thing that has helped a bit was a suggestion from the ACS counsellor who i've been seeing for a few months now (cannot recommend this enough if it's on offer at your clinic....i was initially a bit freaked by it, but the whole process has been amazingly helpful)...  when i was talking about worrying about all the little things and about AF coming, my counsellor suggested i instead make a list in my head (or out loud) of all the things i have done that day to try to help this to work.  for example, taking my tablets, doing my injection, taking it easy, eating well etc etc..  when she suggested it, i thought it would never help, but it honestly does.  i guess it just reminds me to try to stay in the present and to focus on the positives...

i should know by tomorrow if this has worked cos AF has always come before or on OTD.  i'm not going to test though....too scared of negative tests!!  please send me any spare babydust you have!  thank you!!!!!! xx


----------



## BerryChelt74

Sending you lots of fairydust, I have everything crossed for you.

x


----------



## sabah m

Jess     I think the advice you have been given is really sound, we forget to appreciate the present and the process we are on to get to the BFP!!  How exciting is it that you are currently PUPO!!!!!!  Good luck honey, every blessing for test date, sorry DH is away, here's hoping you can give him a call and say those magical words.....    


     to all testing next week


----------



## PositiveCi

Jess sending you as much babydust as I can muster.  Best of luck for tomorrow. Ci xx


----------



## hoodie

Thank you, sabah. 

Good luck jess x


----------



## AnnBangor

Hi all! Im new to this thread. Hoping to go ahead with natural FET in around 2/3 weeks. Starting to gear myself up for it. 
  for a possitive outcome. As eveyone is I know. x


----------



## A J

Hi everyone, I hope everyone is well? Lots of new ladies too welcome   

Jess....tons and tons of babydust coming your way and a big hug to go with it   xx

AFM...I couldn't wait for OTD which is tomorrow. Friday I tested and got a faint positive with a first response, as it was very faint I tested again yesterday with another brand (asda early tests) and got a negative. I have been completely gutted and in floods of tears for the last day. Something told me I need to check with another first response so bought one and have just got a faint positive again! I'm so, so confused and an emotional wreck. I told myself this time I wouldn't do it but here I am again torturing myself. I have absolutely no pregnancy symptoms at all and am convinced this is going to go the same way as last time. Positive slow rising hcg then straight back down again within a week.

So tomorrow I will get bloods done, it will take a couple of days to get results back as doing it at local hospital so I'm on that rollercoaster again. i so want to feel happy and safe in a pregnancy but never get past a few weeks.    this time will be different.

Love to you all,

AJ xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

AJ -      I always stick with FR - these cheapies are just not worth the heartache tbh ... FR picks up lower levels of HCG - the adsa one may not be as sensitive!!


    for bloods...


M xx


----------



## Faith2011

Hey ladies 
Sorry I have been missing for a few days.  Had a busy week at work last week....so busy that I thought I'd messed up my chances. My OTD was today but was hate seeing the single line on pee sticks so asked for a blood test on Friday-it was   .  I can not believe it.  Been really stressed worrying about what could go wrong and too scared to post. Then last night i started to spot brown blood. Apparently it's not uncommon but I am totally freaking out. I've got to wait 2 weeks for my scan and in the mean time I'm      to see strong heatbeat(s).  Anyone else have early bleeding and all ok at scan time?
Hi AJ-a cautious congrats. My blood results were good and my FR lines were ok too. I used the hospital cheaply and line was faint so I agree with mini minx-stick with FR.
Good luck and baby dust Jess.  I don't really have any pregnancy symptoms and was sure was negative so hang in there.
Positive C -I am genarlly ok on oestrogen but this time it made my breasts swell. At least you know it's in your system and working.


Briony-how are you doing? I pray what you saw was implantation bleeding.
Hoodie- how's 2ww going?
Hi sweenats, Berrychelt, Annakin, Sabah, Ann, Angela and anyone else on this crazy journey.


----------



## ANGELA29A

Jess, sending you lots of babydust, the advice from counsellor sounds great. Have to agree with you that if you have a consellor on offer, make use of it, ive been intouch with mine, since our 3rd  BFN in september, has really helped.x
Aj all sounds good to me   
mini minx, ive never got to OTD but will remeber to but FR for this cycle.x
annbangor, im new to this well, we are not doing fet til summer, medicated i believe.x


----------



## BerryChelt74

Congratulations Faith. x


----------



## sabah m

Congratulations to Faith and AJ   


AJ I agree, cheapy tests need more HCG, just not sensitive enough as expensive ones, stop crying and celebrate!!!


Faith-really hope all is ok with bleeding....I had lots off and on till about 9 weeks with my first ever BFP, he's two and a half now!  My mum had a period with me every month, I am 38!!!   


Brilliant news on this thread ladies!!!


I did my gonal f at 7.30, sooooooooooooooo excited to finally be here (again!)


----------



## Faith2011

Thanks Berry.
Thanks Sabah-especially for the words of wisedom.  I'm going to try and calm down now.


----------



## ANGELA29A

Sorry Faith missed your post, congratulations. 
My sil, had a period every month with my niece.x


----------



## hoodie

Massive congrats to faith and AJ! 

2ww was going ok but I've had a terrible headache today and felt a bit stressed tonight! Hoping my morula has turned into a blast and is getting ready to implant xx


----------



## susie1974

wow Faith and AJ ,massive congratulations   h & h 9 months both of you xxx , were doing brilliantly on here ,and they say  F.E.T is supposed to be less successful ,not on here it aint  , cant wait to see more   on here    


  susie


----------



## PositiveCi

Congrats Faith & AJ on your BFP's!  Really hope it works out for you guys! 

 xx


----------



## A J

Hi ladies,

Not good news Im afraid hcg came back at only 12. It was 10days post 5day transfer so would expect a lot more. My gut instinct was right-  so unfair this whole damn fertility lottery!
I have to re-test tomorrow just to confirm what I already know. Made an appointment to have my immunes tested as def something wrong... just want to curl up cry at the moment.

Sorry to be so negative  
AJ xx


----------



## BerryChelt74

AJ- so sorry hun, having been though it myself I can totally understand how you are feeling. Don't give up, def get your immunes done, it can be something simple and fixed easily. 

sending you


----------



## susie1974

aww A.J my heart goes out to you  , am so sorry, i know how you feel , i've been there, and am   it doesnt happen again this time. life can be so cruel ,thinking of you hunni susie 
group hug for A.J xxx


----------



## hoodie

AJ - so sorry. XxX


----------



## sabah m

Oh sweetheart, so so sorry for your disappointing news this time      hope you get some answers soon xxxx


----------



## Faith2011

AJ I'm really sorry. Take some time to be good to yourself...then head back out there and get some answers. 
My friend is in a similar situation and she's going to ARGC for help.  I've been to the fertility show and seen Dr Taranisssi and his team talk about the immunes work they do and the people they've helped. This is not an advert for ARGC.....I'm just saying that there is help out there. Good luck.

Anyone heard from Jess?


----------



## weeguapa

Hi everyone!
So sorry for being awol. I've been checking in and reading new posts but haven't had time to reply. I have been thinking of you all though...


A J - I am so sorry    There really are no words to describe it. The pain of loss is the worst kind of pain.  I have no doubt you will survive this and keep going on the unfair off-road path to parenthood we have all somehow been given to travel. Be kind to yourself and take care   


Faith - congratulations!!!!  Amazing happy news    Take good care of you


I hope everyone else has had a good couple of days and are feeling lots of positive fertile feelings    It's so good to read your updates...really feels like I'm not going through this alone, so thank you all.


AFM - well, the crazy continues! I have been at my parents' house since yesterday cos down south for a work thing. OTD is today but I'm too scared to test. So terrified of seeing that BFN again.... There have just been so many - 5 from FETs but countless more from before we knew ACS was our path    However, the good(?) news is still no AF. And all but one time she was here before OTD. But I have now convinced myself that it's just the cyclogest delaying her arrival, cos I have only ever had crinone in the past.  I don't really have any pregnancy symptoms, other than a dull ache/crampy feeling down below (cyclogest probably) and occasionally a metallic taste (quite possibly imagined).  Should I still be hoping??  Should I test?? What would you do? I will be back home with DH tomorrow night so if still no AF, I could test then. Or wait for early thurs morn?


----------



## weeguapa

Sorry...posted too soon - iPad had a meltdown!
Lots and lots of love to you all xxxx


----------



## BerryChelt74

Jess I'm sending you lots of   and hoping that when you test its a BFP. x


----------



## Faith2011

Hey Jess. I completely understand how you're feeling. When all you ever see when you POAS is BFN you can become genuinely phobic of them. I couldn't do it again and asked my consultant if I could have a blood test instead so someone else could call me with the news.  Although they don't usually do blood tests for pregnancy he agreed.  Could you ask your clinic/consultant for a blood test instead?
 For good news for you.


----------



## hoodie

Good luck for when you decide to test jess x


----------



## PositiveCi

AJ - so sorry! Big hugs to you at a horrible time, allow yourself some time **hugs**

Jess - really don't blame you for not wanting to test, I've only had BFN's and even I am scared of them and kind of sacred everytime I get closer to ET and the 2WW! Fingers crossed, everyone's hoping and praying that it's good news for you xx


----------



## sabah m

wow Jess, you have so much self control....I can't wait more than 4 days to test!!! 

Does anyone watch Corrie? OMG I was in floods of tears last night when Becky left with her man and step child.....I kept going on and on about it being a perfect ending to DH, he must have thought I was loopy Anyway, tonight I have been cranky with DS and DH   ...think I am doing far too much at work and having to cope there so no energy left for home. Also waking up earlier to walk to work for exercise   and sleeping late, so tired! Don't think 2 doses of gonal f could be affecting me that much?
Came home to a £650 drug bill!!!  I have only had one lot of gonal f for which I have already paid cash. I am sure nurse said this is all I will need apart from progesterone pessaries post transfer. The bill includes another gonal f(£100), cetrocide (7vials, £278.53), ovitrelle (fair enough, £58.63) and prontogest (18, £221.76).....wtf is all this for I guess this is a totally medicated cycle then?? Rang the clinic, my nurse was not there, other nurse said I should pay it and if they don't use the drugs they will send them back to the pharmacy!! As if!!!! I will pay if I am given them to use!!!!And what about the progesterone pessaries?


----------



## BerryChelt74

Thats so daft, why should you pay for drugs unless you are going to take them. As if tx wasn't stressful enough. 

I just found out need 3 injections a day and if cant persuade GP to write it up it will cost £135 a week which I just dont have, wish they had told me straight away would need that many as would have saved more and not booked my flights etc. Too late now so not sure what going to do apart from pray GP is feeling nice. I guess can not do the injections but if got BFN would always wonder if the injections would have changed the outcome.

Hope yoy get it sorted.

x


----------



## colly74

Hi girls

Ive been reading all your post but dont post often, im due medicated FET on 7th feb.

Sabah - Hope you dont mind me asking but i see you mentioned Prontogest? are you have that injected daily into you bottom cheek i was on that on my last cycle, I cant beleive you are paying that amount for them if so, i got 20vials with 100mg 1ml for £133 in a london pharmacy, but ive just got my next batch from my local pharmacy for free, i have a thyroid problem and luckly get free prescriptions and this is the only drug i can get on prescription, it take 4 weeks to come in tho as they have to be imported by my local pharmacy where the one in london has them in all the time, so ive bulked up and got 60vials already!!!  How are you finding the prontogest injections have you had them before??

Hi to everyone else.
xx


----------



## sabah m

Hi colly!  Thanks for replying......what are they for  I have no idea, never used them or cetrocide.... so far I'm only on gonal f...beginning to think they have got me mixed up with someone else


----------



## colly74

Sabah- they are they same as the progestone pessaries but these are by injections, i had the pessaries on 2 of my cycles and they gave me very bad belly cramps so i tried the injection formula instead, must say it works as i bleed before test day on the 2 cycles of the pessaries and got BFP and had my son on my 3rd tx with the injection and i had the injections formula again on this my last tx and i got BFN but didnt bleed until i stopped the injections as it keeps the linning of the womb in place just like the pessaries but with the pessaries you take loads a day 600mg where with the injection you inject 1ml of 100mg a day into your bum muscle and goes straight into you blood etc where the pessaries most of it come back out thats why you have to take more of it.
Hope his helps but def think you have someones elses bill!!! lol
xxx


----------



## sabah m

Aaaaaaah ok, now that makes sense as last cycle (fresh) i started bleeding on day 7 of 2ww, so maybe thats why they giving these instead of pessaries.  Wish they would tell you these things!!!  More injections though, I was feeling pleased with myself with just the gonal f!!!!  Do you have to keep injecting if you get BFP?  How have you managed your botty injections?


----------



## colly74

Sabah - im going to tell you now that the prontogest injection needles are massive!!! and when you first see them you will think OMG i cant do this, but it looks alot worst than it is, when i got my BFP with my DS i had to take them til i was 16 weeks pregnant, the injection itself dont hurt, its hours afterwards, your muscle starts to hurt and just swop bum cheeks each night, hubby did mine as i dont do needles at all!!!   , go to youtube and type in Gestone injections and you will find a few vids on there of ladies showing you how to inject, but honestly it looks worst than it is, i got hubby to film mine with my phone!!! somehow i couldnt actually watch him do it to me but could watch the video of me almost straight away with no probs    lol

It will def help you will your bleeding, ans funny enough on he 2 cycles that i used the pessaries i bleed 7 days after transfer, just like you. 



xxxx


----------



## sabah m

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!   I've managed doing the injections myself so far, I had massive needles for suprecor last cycle too, but it might be DH's turn, the humiliation we go through huh!!!  Hope all is going well with you, we will be days apart!!!  Night night, I could be on here all night otherwise.....offf to dream of huge needles now    xxx


----------



## weeguapa

Just tested and got a clear BFN, no second line at all.  Used a cheap eBay test and will do a clearblue tomorrow morning, but 99% sure it hasnt worked. Just don't understand why. Why us? And I am so angry with my clinic for not telling me cyclogest would probably stop AF coming.  I could have avoided days of mental torture if I had known.... All that fear and worry that AF was there...  I feel so let down.

Sorry for the 'me' post and the rant. Thank you genuinely for all your support on here. I don't want to tell DH about the BFN, let him have one last night of believing, so it was good to be able to tell you all xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Jess       so so sorry to hear that ... had high hopes for you.


Why get angry ref the cyclogest?  That's really the point of taking it - so as to dampen down your own bodies cycle to ensure embies get a real chance.  The cyclogest is supposed to keep AF at bay.


    Take care and be very kind to you - I truly wish I had a real fairly wand.


Mini x


----------



## weeguapa

Thanks mini. I was told cyclogest would be the same as crinone and AF has always come while I was on crinone, so I just expected it to come on cyclogest too (and spent days believing it was here, then thinking it must have worked cos no AF).  So that's why I'm gutted...even if they had said AF might not come on cyclogest, even tho it did on crinone...  I don't know... I am just devastated and sad and upset and angry and exhausted by all of this x


----------



## Faith2011

Jess I've been waiting to hear from you. I'm so sorry it was a BFN   . I understand your feelings about the Cyclogest as it stops my AF from arriving too and it feels like it's giving you false hope. On the plus side it shows that the Cyclogest works with you body and WHEN you do get your BFP it will help to keep your embies where they belong. 
I know how heartbreaking this is. Don't suffer alone. Tell your DH and support each other. 
Faith. x


----------



## Jemma Waterfield

*hi everyone* i hope u dont mind me joining you all im due to start my first FET and to start DR on 14th feb im not shore what to exspect as dont know much about frozen cycle i have 3 frosties on ice


----------



## hoodie

So sorry jess xx


----------



## A J

Jess, I'm so sorry     . 
There aren't any words to express how awful this part of the journey is xxxx

I had to have my second bloods done today. A horrendous experience. 1st nurse couldn't do it with either arms, called a 2nd nurse who had a go with the other one holding my hand telling me I have been through a lot (what the    does she know??) It took 20mins for them to get a minuscule amount of blood and I left the hospital in floods of tears   How on earth am I going to get all the immune testing done when a simple blood test is so hard?
I will have to wait until tomorrow for the final word to stop meds 

AJxx


----------



## weeguapa

oh AJ...that's so awful   i really sympathise though....i am a nightmare to get blood from.  which the nurses love to remind me about.  sometimes they even say "oh no, not you", or something similar when i arrive for a test!  they can never get a vein in my arm so usually have to call the doctor to get it out the back of my hand with a butterfly needle and syringe, which takes ages and hurt A LOT.  a couple of things i have been told that are supposed to help are to keep my body temp warm on the way to the hospital, drink lots of water and relax(!!!!!!).  last part ain't so easy!  i hope the immunes testing isn't too bad.  i think that may be where i am headed too.  are you having to pay for yours?  do you know how much they cost?

i was told to stay on all meds til bloods tomorrow, but am really thinking about not doing my clexane injection tonight.  it freakin hurts and feels so pointless...

i will be thinking about you xx

ps....top tip, don't ask a nurse why you're hard to get blood from.  the response i got was "it's harder to get blood from chubby arms"!!!  bloody cheek!


----------



## A J

Jess...you do need to stay on all the meds until the blood test and all clear from the hospital or clinic. Its hard isnt it?  

Taking mine I feel so bloated all the time. 
Im hoping my blood results come back through tomorrow otherwise I will be on them all weekend...its just prolonging the inevitable.

As for the immunes then I will have to pay privately. I had some tests done for 3 natural recurrent m/c on the nhs back in 2008 when they couldnt find anything wrong (blamed it on my age), by which time I was past the nhs cut off point for any treatment so everything has been private. I am trying to find out exactly what tests were done so that I wont have to repeat anything. I certainly dont want to be doing anymore tests than I have to! I cant stand needles in any form  

love and hugs to you all


----------



## BerryChelt74

AJ - was told recently that my age is the reason for my mc's. I'm 37 and had them since my 20's so how do they figure its my age.

Hope you ok, I know it must be tough right now. x


----------



## sabah m

Hello ladies

Had first scan to check lining....3.7mm,very poor  They have upped my gonal f and said to take a dose tomorrow then re-scan monday. Bought pressed pineapple juice on way home, ate more brazil nuts, someone said take hot baths and full fat milk too, so lots of fun ahead this weekend!!

Bit quiet on here suddenly....where is everyone


----------



## Annakin

morning
AJ - did you get the results back yesterday?  hope you have a restful weekend
Jess - so sorry to hear your news.  make sure you are kind to yourself 
Sabah - sending you lots of lining thickening thoughts!


AFM - i finished the serophene a few days ago and waiting for first scan on monday morning at the ungodly hour of 645am!!!  the things we do.

we have 2 frosties left.....
happy weekend everyone


----------



## A J

Well bloods came back at 2...so all over for me Im afraid    stopped meds last night and bleeding started today, I hate all this! But, I will bounce back and get on with the next stage in my journey whatever that may be.

Loads of love and hugs to you all, thank you for supporting me through this cycle and I wish you all the very, very best of luck   

AJ xxx


----------



## weeguapa

i'm with you AJ.  i started bleeding yesterday and bloods confirmed the BFN.  i'm off all drugs apart from the prednisolone, which i need to reduce over 2 weeks.  what about you?

i will be thinking of you as i try to bounce back myself.  do you have more frozen embryos?

i was speaking to my counsellor last night about worrying that i hadn't had a meltdown and a big cry this time.  she reassured me that that time would come when i was ready and that something would probably trigger a wee cry that would turn into a big cry.  and then on the way home from the hospital, i bumped my car!!!!  i've never done anything like that before and i was distraught!  and there arrived big anticipated meltdown!  i feel much better for it today, although now have the stress of car insurance companies to deal with...

anyway, enough about me....GOOD LUCK to everyone on here with your FETs.  i really hope your wishes come true.

jess xx


----------



## sabah m

Ladies, my heart breaks for you    It is utterly crap.


----------



## colly74

Thinking of you both A J and Jess, take your time and i hope we see back on here soon.   
xxx


----------



## BerryChelt74

So sorry girls, cant say more as upsett for you, I just hope you can continue in your quest. xx


----------



## Faithope

massive hugs for those that need it, this TX thing is so unfair  

I am slowly losing it and haven't got anywhere near thaw time   DH has been on about money today and how worried he is about when its retirement time (he's 32...) We fell out for afew hours because I live for today-not when I am 67!! I want a baby with him, I want a family unit now, sod what happening in 30 odd years. He's made me feel like we should stop and I feel we have only just started as I am under no illusions that this might be a no starter. He has since apologised and says he really wants a baby but at what cost? To me I will keep going until we can't afford to try, I will scrimp and save for as long as it takes.

Sorry, needed to offload


----------



## hoodie

I know I'm testing early but yesterday and today first response tests were negative. Will buy a clear blue for OTD Tues but not feeling too confident x


----------



## ANGELA29A

Ladies just wanted to ask a couple of qestions, with FET, we are planning our possibly summer or before?? 
How long do you DR for ??  and is it from DAY 1 of AF?? or day 21? then is it straight to ET?? 
Trying to plan when to start FET with my AF dates.
xx


----------



## PositiveCi

AJ and Jess so sorry, my heart goes out to your guys!! TX is massively unfair, eat lots of chocolate and have a glass or 2 of vino and let your hair down for a while.  Look after yourself. Big Hugs xxxxxxxx 

Faithope - unfortunately men have a logical brain and don't apply emotions as easy as we do :-( But once he thought about it he knew it was something you guys had to do, keep talking to each other and be there for each other xxx

sabah m - your FET sounds TOTALLY different to mine.  How come your on gonal f?? 

hoodie - i know your a couple of days away, but try and hold off til Tuesday hon xx

ANGELA29A - I started my DR on day 21 of my cycle and then started the oestrogen on Day 1 of my period. Then when your womb lining is of a certain thickness then they schedule you in for ET.  That could be anytime from 2 weeks to 4 weeks or more, just depends on your body.  I'm finding it a much slower process than a fresh cycle  but it is less invasive and less strain on your body.  Not sure what protocol your clinic will follow though? As you could do a FET in tune with your natural cycle which is a lot shorter than the one I am doing...Hope that helps 

Much love all xxx


----------



## ANGELA29A

thanks Positive ci, 
my IVf cycles have between 4 and 6 weeks til egg collection, so seems this will be about the same. 
That great gives me an idea when to plan.x


----------



## Faithope

*positiveci* Love your profile name  thanks for your advice, you are right-he is a logical one, me-I am the emotional one  My FET is different to yours also, I started sniffing on day 21 (jan 17th), got my AF 9 days later (25th jan), have my baseline blood test on 2nd feb, start progynova tablets on the 5th, ET week beginning 20th.


----------



## sabah m

Hey ladies

Faithhope    Its stressful this journey!! We were meant to have this tx early last year and it took its toll on us, ended up in marriage guidance......8 months later we are both ready  be kind to each other, its hard on relationships!

positiveCi- Mine is totally different, day 3, 5, 7, 9 I have had small doses of gonal f, I didn't respond well to progynova last cycles. They said by producing eggs lining gets thicker....hope it does by tomorrow's scan!  

Hoodie-hope you are ok, I know its tempting to test early but you can't read it as reliable already!! Negative's can turn positive!!!   

AJ and Jess-thinking of you ladies


----------



## katreekingsbury

Hi faithope. I just dropped in and saw ur dates for FET. I Wana wish u all the very best and all the luck in the world and pray u get a BFP. 

(good luck to all u other ladies too)

Lots of love, katree xxx


----------



## Faithope

*sabah m*  thank you hun, I  that this is your time too 

*katreekingsbury*   ah thank you so much-I am struggling big time, this time  I guess its because I know what to expect  it all kicks off next week (my birthday is smack in the middle of it all too so can't even get drunk  ) with bloods and following week the scan to check my lining... How are you doing my lovely?? xxxx


----------



## katreekingsbury

Faithope - aww but it cod be the best birthday present u will ever have! Fingers crossed! 
Im ok babe, got a follow up appt on thurs to discuss my BFN, then think we start again march / April time. 

I hope it all works for u this time... Try and keep strong and positive throughout. Message me with updates hunni , lots of love


----------



## Faithope

Will do hun, will do   xxx


----------



## hoodie

Thank you ladies, I'll pray it changes by tues xx


----------



## dreamer01

Hello ladies, how are u all doing? I am so sorry to all of u who have had BFNs    its so heartbreaking. Just a quick question, i live 5 hours away from my clinic, so i posted bloods down last wk and they phoned to say bloods were perfect and Embryo transfer is 14th feb, and embryologist will phone me in the morning of 14th to discuss how many to thaw etc, is it normal to not have a baseline scan in lead up to transfer? i had lots of scans when doing my fresh, its a medicated transfer im doing xxxx


----------



## Briony :-)

It's a BFP ladies xxx


----------



## sabah m

woo hoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     Been thinking about you, well done!!!!!


Off to get scanned to check lining, hardly slept all night      this is it!!!


----------



## Briony :-)

Thanks Sabah: im estastic, but be more relieved when have first scan to make sure its a viable pregnancy, thuink more worried as was only a 2 cell. Good luck for lining scan be thinking of u xxx


----------



## susie1974

congratulations briony   happy and healthy 9 months to you hunni  
susie x


----------



## Briony :-)

thanks ladies, congrats to all those who have had  , and so sorry for all the BFN's i really am.

Good luck to all those scanning or testing today thinking of u all xxx


----------



## PositiveCi

OMG Briony that's such lovely news for a Monday morning  congratulations, good luck for the next stage xxx


----------



## Faithope

*Briony*   gives me hope  xx


----------



## BerryChelt74

Briony- thats fab news. Wishing you a H&H 9 months, gives me hope.

afm- period arrived so now start taking the meds and fly on the 12th. Yippee.


----------



## Annakin

echo what everyone said Briony - fab news! 
how did your scan go this morning Sabah?
Hoodie - did you make it through the weekend without testing?  be strong!

had our scan this morning and everything is moving along really well, lining, follicle size all on track so they took bloods and I have to call this afternoon to check hormone levels and then we should be all set for ET on friday.  we have 2 frosties left so just have to hope they survive the thaw.  all our others have so am hoping that trend continues

happy mondays!


----------



## hoodie

Massive congrats briony xxx


----------



## colly74

Congratulations Briony!!!!!


----------



## sabah m

Hello ladies

Scan was pants, lining 4.2mm, another dose of gonal f tonight, scan weds then friday again. Nurse said she expects it to be developed by friday ET one week after ovulation, so I guess earliest a week on friday, come on!!!!!!!

Sat with hot water bottle in lap, ate brazils and pineapple juice, what more can I do Don't feel bloated, in fact trousers looser so is it not working

Annakin, what you doing that I am not?? Good luck for thaw, honey, I am in same situation with 2 blasts   

Bryony-it does give us hope, it did not matter how many cells it had, if it wanted to attach to mummy it would!!!​


----------



## colly74

Sabah - Its not the pineapple juice that is good for you, its the core that you need to eat and dont eat any of the other flesh that you would normally eat, they say buy a pineapple and core it and cut the core into 5 pieces and eat 1 piece of it a day, here is a website address that may help you.

www.amandabears.com/pineapple-core-for-implantation.html  

Hope that works as it wouldnt let me copy and post it.

xxxxx
/links


----------



## Faith2011

Hi ladies I've been hovering and seeing what's going on. 
Congratulations Briony.   When's your scan? Come and join us on the early scans pages where the waiting continues.


Sabah sorry to hear you're having a hard time. Pineapple is good for implantation but to grow lining you need the circulation and selenium. The brazil nuts and hot water bottle are good. Also try nettle tea as this is good for circulation. I use loose leaf nettle tea from neals yard. Or for ease try the tea bags from holland and barrat. Good luck ladies. x


----------



## Briony :-)

Thanks faith could u send me link as been trying find something and couldn't find it xx


----------



## Faith2011

Hi Briony
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=279524.0


----------



## Annakin

hey sabah - at least it is still progressing - even little steps are good.  
different to the last few times we tried, i've been having accupuncture the last few months so hope that has helped to get everything moving
fingers crossed for tomorrow then for you
x


----------



## colly74

Hi girls, hope you dont mind me asking but is there a new list for us girls starting this year?? ive looked on page 1 and that only goes up til end of december
Id just like to see who is having FET around the same time as me and to see how everyone is getting on with their cycles?
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Colly that's the list - no one's sent any updates yet ..

Please PM me only if you want to be added - otherwise I tend to miss details if posted on here.

Thanks

Mini xx



Mini Minx said:


> Welcome to the who, when, where thread ..... A place to see at a glance, who is going when and where and which clinic.
> If you want to be added to the list - please PM me - if you post your details within the threads there is a chance it maybe overlooked I'd hate to unintentionally miss anyone from the list
> 
> Mini x x
> 
> *Sep / Oct / Nov / Dec 2011*
> 
> [csv=]
> Name ,Location ,Clinic ,Date Start Down Reg ,Date FET
> lamullan,Cambridgeshire,Bourn Hall,?,Aug/Sep
> Bedazzled,,,End Sep,?
> hjanea,Yorkshire,Leeds,22 Sep,? Oct
> ****,****,****,****,****
> ,  ,  ,  ,
> ****,****,****,****,****
> 
> sarah4eva,London,St Barts,06 Sep,01 Oct
> Clairey2608,Bournemouth,Salisbury Fert Clinic,?,21 Oct
> Deenice,Hertfordshire,Barts,?,25/26 Oct
> locini,Caithness,GCRM,?,Oct
> Skyblue79,London,Czechivf,?,11/12 Oct
> MandyGJ,?,?,14 Oct,?
> lilgem,?,St Marys Manchester,16 Sep,20 Oct
> Littlerach,Midlands,Midlands Fertility Services,20 Oct,Oct / Nov
> HezzieD,Lancashire,St Marys Manchester,21 Sep,26 Oct
> Ale40,London,Homerton,,Oct
> ****,****,****,****,****
> ,  ,  ,  ,
> ****,****,****,****,****
> Fire Opal,Wiltshire,RUH Bath,,Nov
> Catbob,Scotland,?,21 Nov,?
> imajica2309,?,Liverpool Womens Hosp,?,24 Nov
> 
> Flames,Andover,Salisbury Fert Clinic,15 Nov,25 Nov
> HBKMorris,Birmingham,?,?,8 Dec
> naterlee,Bournemouth,Complete Clinic S'hampton,16 Oct,Nov / Dec
> 
> Faithhope,Oxford,OFU,Jan 12,Jan12
> dmhw,?,?,Jan 12,Jan 12
> 
> [/csv]


----------



## dmhw5677

Mini Minx - please take me off the list as I am now having a fresh ICSI cycle... Not FET..

Jess


----------



## colly74

Hi Mini minx - could you please add me, im due to start a medicated FET on 7th feb at Herts & Essex fertilty clinic, how do we how everyone got on (results)?? xxx


----------



## sabah m

Hello, please add me too!! Don't know FET date but am in London.

Lining grew to 6.3mm so one more gonal f then re scan friday....hopefully will get transfer date then


----------



## Jemma Waterfield

Hi Mini minx - could you please add me, im due to start a medicated FET on 14th feb QEH kings lynn And bourn hall Cambridge xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Please *Private Message* me if you wish to be added or removed - otherwise I will forget ..  Only because of the number of board I moderate and the amount of information - I'd really hate to miss someone out.

Thank you 

Mini x


----------



## daisy17

Hello everyone!!! 

I haven't posted on this board before but I have been reading and keeping tabs lol  

I'm due to have medicated fet at Herts and Essex, I've got my initial appt on 8 feb, I think they're going to give me all my meds, but bcoz since my cycle in nOv I havnt had af since my bfn, so they're going to give me some meds to bring it on then I'll start! 

Colly- seen u from Herts&essex board think were goi g to be about the same time! It'll be nice to know I've got a buddy!  

Good luck to everyone!!! 

Just a quick question since my last fresh cycle in nov I've put on some weight am I going to have to loose itbefore I start fet, only coz last time they said I needed to loose a few pounds before I started my fresh icsi.

Take care x x


----------



## colly74

Hi Daisy!!!! It would be sooo good to be cycle buddies, im due to start on 6th feb!!!! im having a medicated cycle too!!! not sure in all how long it all takes but heard its much longer than a natural fet cycle, i really like to plan things so its bugging me that i dont know   .

hi to everyone else
xxx


----------



## Tummytime

I have never posted before and only just registered to be a member so don't know if this message will come up in the right place but here goes! I had a fresh ivf cycle in November and had 1 blast transferred BFN. I have just had a frozen cycle with 1 top quality blast and again BFN! I don't understand why it hasn't worked. I have 3 children, the first 2 naturally conceived, and the third on the first ivf cycle. I have had eight pregnancies in total due to many miscarriages and2 ectopics, hence the reason for ivf. Need some positive stories of anyone having 2 failed cycles and then going on to have  successful FET.xxxxxx


----------



## Frangipanii

Hi ladies, having fet on monday. Been on progynova and utrogestron. Happy to be moving forward but still feeling a bit strange after m/c. Having 2 blasts transfered. Fingers crossed they thaw. B.wishes to you all x


----------



## Star Sparkle

morning ladies, would you mind if i joined your thread.....
I had icsi in august last yr 11 embryo,s created frozen at one cell on day 1, could not have a fresh transfer due to major OHSS, so started my prostap injection on 4th jan then prognova 6mgs on 17th last scan lining only 5.8mm so fingers crossed its big and fat 2day....   hope your all well xx


----------



## PositiveCi

Hi ladies,

Hope all is well, this board has been busy over the last few days!

Sabah - glad to hear your lining is coming along, I now know what it's like.

My lining at my scan yesterday was 7.2mm which meant that in 1 week of being increased to 4 oestrogen tablets per day my lining only grew by .6mm.....soooo slow! Anyhow, the nurse was on the fence about whether I should be booked in for ET next week and had to get confirmation from a doc who said my lining looked very nice (??) so ET booked in for next Friday! Yay! 

Now the stress of the thaw... :-S 

Hope you ladies are having nice sunny but cold days 

Ci xx


----------



## sabah m

Hello ladies!!!  Scan today showed triple stripe 8.2mm lining!!!      Nurse gave me final dreggs of gonal f left in two pens amounting to a final dose just to help lining along.  Got ovitrelle for sunday with FET planned following sunday!!! Soooooooooooo excited!!! Have to test surge just incase I ovulate before they planned so bought tesco's finest ovulation sticks as well as 2 HPT!!!!


Positiveci, you're two days ahead of me, I am sure your lining will get thicker too, although I have had messages from ladies with lining less than 6mm who had successful FET!!


----------



## Annakin

afternoon peeps.
hi Ci and Sabah - pleased things are progressing for you both!
hope you got good news on your lining today stat?
good luck for monday waiting again and colly!
hi daisy!
we had 2 frosties left and they both survived the thaw and one looked great - the other not as good but still ok.  so they are both on board now...!
resting up at home today and now we wait!  aargh!
xxx


----------



## Murf

Dear All.  Not been around for a while, my signature will explain!  I am back now though, had first injection today.  Annakin, I shall keep everything crossed you get your BFP this time, Good luck to all those ladies awaiting lining results and indeed good luck to everyone whatever stage they are at.  It is good to be back on the roller coaster.  I am going to read back and catch up where you are all up to in your treatments but hi for now. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## peaches123

Hi all thought is join this thread as im so nervous at moment about to have my first scan on monday ready for f.e.t after suspected ohss back in october. Lat year my first cycle resulted in chem preg so im so nervous/scared has anyone got any tips for the next three weeks on how i can improve chances?


----------



## ANGELA29A

annakin, congrats on being PUPO.xx

Peaches i havent had an FEt yet, so cant really help with that one, and icsi cycles ive never suffered with ohss either. wishing you all the best and hope you have a smoother journey this time.xx


----------



## silentlywishing

hi everybody

just started another cycle on 02/02/12- synaryl nasal spray twice daily. I've been here before but yesterday i burst out crying for no reason, when i think about it i was a bit highly strung yesterday previous to!   i know i've been here before but cant remember if this is normal x


----------



## PositiveCi

Hi Ladies,

Sabah - we'll have to keep each other in check as we are only 2 days apart, congrats on your lining!!

Anakin - Congrtas on being PUPO! 

Murf - Welcome back on the crazy rollercoaster, hope this time round runs smoother for you.

Peaches123 - Maybe acupuncture? I have been doing it during this cycle, no idea if it'll work but it has made me more relaxed which is always a good thing.  Also diet helps too (or so I read.  Eating Organic and healthy.  Hope that helps.

Silentlywishing - the hormonal mood changes are normal I think, you are pumped so full of hormones, it is bound affect your mood.  

AFM - started cyclogest today in preperation for ET on Friday, forgot how yucky they are! Made a pact with myself this time round that I am going to lie down for a minimum of 30 mins after i put them in which I havent done before.  Are people taking 2 or 3 everyday? Why do some clinics prescribe 2 and some 3?? Hmmm.

Ci xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Latest updates received and posted:



Mini Minx said:


> *Here's to a fabulous 2012*
> 
> [csv=]
> Name ,Location ,Clinic ,Date Start Down Reg ,Date FET
> Faithhope,Oxford,OFU,17 Jan,20 Feb
> dmhw,?,?,Jan 12,Jan 12
> *****,*****,*****,*****,*****
> jemma waterfield,Kings Lynn,Bourn Hall Camb,14 Feb,?
> PositiveCi,London,Guys,29 Dec,10 Feb
> *****,*****,*****,*****,*****
> Angela29A,Norfolk,Bourn Hall,July / August,?
> [/csv]


----------



## Frenchy74

hello all

i am about to request my prescription from reprofit for a fet in march - been told that i need to start oestrogens on day 1 (6 mg a day) and continue until lining is 7mm. When that's the case, i need to start adding progesterone (800 mg daily) and then on the 6th day of the combination of the two, i will have my transfer. that might be a very stupid question but although i know that i will continue on the progesterone after transfer (did so on my ivf), i dont know if i would also continue with the oestrogen - depending on whether i do or dont will make a difference to what i order so i need to know as soon as possible

i would be grateful for some help on this 

Thanks

Frenchy


----------



## sabah m

Waitingagain-good luck for thaw and transfer tomorrow     


I braved the snow and went in for a scan and instructions on prontagest use.....the needle   !!!!! Looked by far worse than it felt, but the price was even more scary     £12 a day and can be needed up to 12 weeks if I get a BFP!!!!  Apparently gestone not being manufactured in UK and this is the equivalent, anyone else using this?


Positive Ci-my transfer is now saturday as I surged yesterday!!!!  One day apart of the mad 2ww!!!  Although been told I can test after a week as have blasts          for thaw, I have 2 and want twins!!!!!!


Annakin how you coping  


Hello to everyone else xxx


----------



## colly74

Sabah- told you the pronotgest isnt as bad as it looks, you will find in a few hours after injection that your bum/ leg muscle will hurt to touch, cant beleive you pay that for your pronotogest, where do you live hun? i was paying £6.65 each, but got the rest of mine on prescription as i get free prescriptions because of my thyroid and did have to order them 4 weeks before i need ed them for my local chemist to get them inported, if you like inbox me if you live near london and i give you the name of the chemist who can can buy them from on private prescription from your clinic at that price, he has them in stock all the time.

I should be starting my drugs next week with my FET, got 4 eggs at blast stage, 1 day 6 and 3 day 5, not sure how many to thaw at a time yet, would like to put back into me so that i have a better chance of getting that BFP!!!


----------



## BerryChelt74

Hi ladies,

I am getting nervous now as a week from now i will be in Cyprus and waiting to hear what day my ET will be. Reckon if scan goes ok it will be either 14th/15th.

Can't believe that they will have to thaw all of them to find the best 4, but guess it is just the way they do it there, but reading about you ladies thawing one or 2 at a time makes me wonder why they have to thaw all 10.

How is everyone getting on? x


----------



## colly74

berrychelt- does seem werid that they are thawnin all your embros, what stage were they when they were frozen
xxx


----------



## BerryChelt74

5 day grade 1 blastocyst. They say that they have a 60% thaw success rate so out of the 10 they think 6 will make it and out of those they will put back the best 4. Just wish they didnt have to thaw all of them as this is my last go as no way I can afford another fresh cycle. Just have to   it will work even though I know the odds are only 50/50.

x


----------



## Babybelle80

Hi Berrychelt74, 

That is a bit strange that they are going to thaw that many!

I have 5 x day 6 blastocysts frozen when I have my first ICSI, which unfortunately failed but have just had frozen transfer, few days ago and they only got the best 2 from the 5 to thaw first to see if they survived (luckily they did) so we have still got 3 frozen but if one of them hadnt made it or even both then they would of just taken another 1 or 2 out, they didnt take all 5 out to see which ones survived.

Good luck - hope it works out for you xxx


----------



## colly74

Berrychelt -  I would tell your clinic how you feel, as you said no matter what they will only transfer max of 4 so why to the risk and thaw all of them when its very highly that more than 4 will survive the thaw and you will waste those lovely embros, tell them how you feel and surely its you who has the final say??
Lets us know what you decided to do, thinking of you.
xxx


----------



## eeyore5700

Hello everyone, 

Please can I join I always read this page but not too good keeping up so was unsure whether to post or not. However, I feel I need support from someone other than DP and friends as I'm sure they are all fed up with me moaning. 
As you can see from signature I'm not new to this TTC lark and am always thinking its time to give up. 
I have started my first Medicated FET cycle and am just so negative this time about it. I suppose its because I never seem to have much go right during cycles. 
I am supposed to be having ET w/c 13/2/12, my lining scan is 8/2/12 which is also DP's birthday (hope nothing goes wrong to spoil the day). 

       we all get a BFP this time 
      to those who need it 
Eeyore xx


----------



## sabah m

Colly-I didn't write what I really truly thought about it incase anyone else was reading and needing to use it   .  Did mine unsupervised this morning, decided I will do it to get it out of the way for the day.  I'm doing in my thigh but think will have to use my ample backside as could not sleep on right side last night    but then will it mean I can't sit on my behind     


I felt like some leaked out today but I am sure majority went in as it is so deep.  Thanks for price advice, will indeed PM you.  Exciting you are getting started!!!


Eeyore-welcome!!! But you need to find the PMA hon, no space for negativity, be positive this one can work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     My friend told me no point not getting excited in case of failure because it will be disppointing no matter how we are in the run up, so might as well be excited, dream of getting big and fat and feeling the baby kick, whatever it takes, save those fears and tears for the day you know it has not worked, you don't know that already!!!    


Berry-I agree with the others, if thaw rate so high don't know why they need to thaw more than 3 at a time, unless they planning to re-freeze?  Last FET I only had 3 blasts, 2 thawed fine and were growing so that aint bad odds?


----------



## BerryChelt74

Thanks for the advice.

I think it may be because they don't use vitrification to freeze them and therefore they aren't very good once they are thawed. I will talk to them once I have flown over and can do it in person as fed up of waiting for replies to emails as I get frustrated. 

x


----------



## Babybelle80

Welcome Eyeore,

Its really hard to stay positive when you have had previous failures but you jyst got to try and stay strong!  Do all the right things, eat healthy etc. I have been told that almonds and pineapple can help them stick to lining and also just make sure your taking your folic acid and vits.

As long as you know you have dne everything you can to help them stay with you you an do anymore.

Our time will come one day!

I have just had 2 6 day blasts transferred and due to test the week you are scheduled for your ET. Massive Good Luck to you.

STAY POSITIVE!


----------



## ritzi

hi all 

i have been too scared to post for a variety of reasons - but after reading every day have decided to bite the bullet.
i am having a medicated FET. 
we have 7 frosties - and plan to take all to blast and transfer 2   

lots of drugs - including the dreaded gestone/prontogest - always use my thighs and it is ouchy!

trying and failing to not get obsessed with this - fully expect it to fail given how many times it has failed in the past. 

only following my clinics advice and not doing any of the pineapple, nuts, bed-rest stuff - all tried and tested previously and never worked so just going to pretend this is a completely natural event and act accordingly   

so we will see 

ritz


----------



## sharoon

Hi everyone

I have a scan next week. Have been taking the tablets three times a day for past couple of weeks and not really noticed any side effects. We have one little frozen embryo (blast) and of course I'm so worried that it won't survive the thaw.  

Does anyone know how long after the scan it's likely they'll do the transfer? (if it survives thaw?). 

Thanks x


----------



## ANGELA29A

wishing all you lovely ladies lots of luck. Dread to think what im going to be like nearer the time!!!

Eeyore, its my birthday as well on Wednesday hope the day brings you lots of luck.xx


----------



## PositiveCi

Sharoon - this is my first experiance with a FET and my advice is to be as flexible as possible, I have been on these oestrogen tablets for around 4-5 weeks and it all depends on how thick your lining was, my body didn't respond very quickly so it took ages but you may be fine, so when you go to your scan, just see what the nurse says about your lining and take it from there.  I had 2 scans to determine my lining thickness, first one was no where near and 2nd scan, I still wasn't there but the quality of my lining was good so they uppsed my dosage and booked me in for ET this Friday! So in short, the answer is, it depends on how your body responds to the meds!  

I have one frostie too so I fully know the fear 

xx


----------



## sharoon

Dear Ci

Thanks for the reply. All the luck in the world for Friday for you. I'll be thinking of you  

Sharon x


----------



## PositiveCi

Thanks Sharon  I'll keep you updated! Good luck for your scan. 

Ci xx


----------



## PositiveCi

Ps Sharon, I am with guys too


----------



## Babybelle80

Ci - good luck for Friday! Fingers crossed for you. 

Sharoon - best of luck for you too, when you have your ET, I think it is usually the following week after they have confirmed your lining is thick enough! It may depend on clinic though!

I have just had 2 blasts transferred on 2nd Feb, its really tough waiting for that call on the morning.  I am   for you both that your little frosties makes it through.

I also had the same as you Ci with my lining, they delayed my transfer by 1 week and increased also my does, in the end they think my lining was about 10mm when I had the transfer which I am hoping will mean they will stick for me. After the transfer they then doubled my does of oestrogen and I am now taking 12 tablets a day and 2 cyclogest every 12 hours.


----------



## peaches123

Hi guys im so excited/nervous started my tablets yesterday for my fet ..
i have 16 eggs frozen at day 1 due to suspected ohss really want my lil frosties back where they belong has anyone got any advise on whats to come or what to expect with tablets ,transfer things that might go wrong?

please please please be my year


----------



## Frangipanii

Hi ladies, hope and love to you all, 
Thanks Sahab M,

Transfer was done yesterday. Two chosen both thawed, embroyologyst happy with both,  both transfered although it took two attempts because they both stuck to the catheter. Supposed to be quite lucky but we shall see. OTD is 17th. Feeling good, rested yesterday but being nearly normal today. 

been reading lots about positive FEts which is very uplifting and gives me HOPE! 
Sorry no personals, i cannot keep track. But I am keeping fingers crossed for ALL of you! 
much love,
happy birthday for tomorrow Angela. 

WA


----------



## ritzi

congrats to those who are PUPO   

i am poodling on - nothing to report. scan friday so we shall see then. currently on suprecur and oestrogen so hoping my lining is okay to plan for transfer - anything over 6mm will be fine by me 

off to zumba later   

ritz


----------



## BerryChelt74

WA- bet you glad it done, now the fun, never ending 2ww starts, then the wait for a scan.  

This time next week I hope I will be in the same position as you. x


----------



## sharoon

I've been scoffing Brazil nuts as read that Selenium is good for helping lining to thicken. Not normally a sucker for random things I read, but hey, I like Brazil nuts so it's a good excuse! Anyone know if there's any truth in the old Brazil nuts and pineapple juice? 

Ci - Guys are meant to have some of the best results in the country, so I'm hopeful!
Babybelle80 - thanks for the kind thoughts

Scan is still over a week away, yet sooooooo impatient!

Sharon x


----------



## AnnBangor

Hi Ladies, I wonder if you can help me?
Just waiting for A/F before testing for ovulation and going in for FET.
I tested for ovulation last month as a 'practise' with the digital ovulation test. It's now been 24 days since my possitive surge smiley face! and no A/F. Have done a Pg test a couple of days ago but negative. 
what do you think? I thought A/F came around 14-17 days after sure.
Ann x


----------



## Wombly

Hi girls - can I join you?

I am now on FET no.3   - we have 3 x 6 day blasts in the freezer and those are now our last go (so no pressure!). I have started D/R and due my baseline scan next Monday. I will also be using prontogest but DH will be away on business for 3 of the days I need to use prontogest and there's no way I can inject it myself  in the bum so not sure what to do....may have to visit gp to see if they can do the injections for those days. I have also decided to take low dose aspirin, this is self medicating after research due to my m/c's as docs / clinic won't help.

AnnBangor - AF should come 14-17 days after OV so not sure what it going on there. I have just seen your signature though & am truly sorry for what you have been through recently, my heart goes out to you - could this have something to do with your cycle being out of sorts??
It may be a good idea to give your clinic a ring as they may want to bring you in for a scan to see what's going on or give you something to bring on a bleed?

Sharoon - not sure if there is any truth in the brazil nuts / pineapple juice thing but they're good for you so why not!?! I ate 5 brazil nuts a day from EC on the cycle that resulted in DS so that can't be bad..

WA - congrats on being PUPO!!   

Hi to everyone else   - lets hope Feb / March is a positive time - year of the dragon is supposed to lucky for babies    (I was also born in the year of the dragon so hoping that means something too)

Wombly x


----------



## sabah m

Ann-all I can think of is AF is playing no show as you are anticipating it!!!! Its a real pain but it seems like there is a patterns here of AF showing up late the month you have decided to start tx.  Is yours usually regular?  Mine was unusually late this month as I was anxiously awaiting it!!!Maybe contact your clinic as they can give you something to start it off.  Good luck with this cycle, hopefully THE ONE!!!!!    


Sharoon-someone told me brazil nuts and a hot water bottle to thicken lining, not sure if it makes any difference as my lining has always taken its sweet time to thicken and barely gets over 8mm!!  Someone also told me the pineapple juice is for implantation after ET, so I don't know what to believe   


Wombly-welcome, this is our last go too    but feel ready to move on now, although obviosly hope to move on knocked up   


    the year of the dragon is miraculous for us all!!


----------



## vt1982

hi ladies, just wanted to join the journey. we are doing our 1st fet, had scan yesterday which showed lining 11mm so all ready for transfer on the 16th. very anxious as we only have 1 blast frozen. 
we started buserelin on day 21 of cycle to down reg and my af was 1 week late which set us back alittle. its the only time ive ever prayed for af to start.
started prognova on day1 and i am due to start pessaries this thur.
really anxious as i no there is a chance we wont survive the thaw!!
wishing everyone luck n prayers xx


----------



## BerryChelt74

wombly- it is possible to do the injections yourself, utube has some videos. I am single so will have to do the clexane and gestone injections myself. I think the bum ones can also be done in the thigh if need be, but if your Dr can do it thats even better.

AnnBangor- so sorry you have been through so much heartache, I  it works this time.

VT- good luck, I start my pessaries the day after you.

Sabah- I am eating brazil nuts and using a hot water bottle as well. Will try the pineapple juice if I can find the pure stuff in Cyprus.

Good luck ladies.

x


----------



## Babybelle80

Morning Girls,  Is it not Almonds to thicken the lining?? Ive been eating them like thereis no tomorrow, not brazil nuts!! Ooopppsss have I got it wrong??

VT -   your little blast survives! I had to frozen which both survived.  BTW good lining. Good luck for 16th xx

Wombly - Good luck with starting your meds.  

Have a good day everyone else xx

Only 5 days to go!!!!!


----------



## BerryChelt74

I think it is brazil nuts really, sure any nuts are good though. x


----------



## Lady S

Morning Ladies

Hope you dont mind me gate-crashing! Ive just had a call from my clinic to confirm i start my injections on the 29th February! .  This is my 2nd FET (After two failed ICSI and a failed FET) so i know the protocol by now!. 

Im very nervous but very excited all at the same time...I think its about time this IVF marlaki gave me the BFP i so NEED and WANT, I have butterflys in my tummy and thats before i even start. 

Hope to get you know you all.

Lots of love

Sarah


----------



## BerryChelt74

HI Sarah,

You must be an expert by now then. This is my first FET and I am going to Cyprus to have it done so have the added stress of going abroad on my own which is adding to the stress.

I hope that this time the baby dust fairly sprinkles you with the necessary so that you get your BFP. x


----------



## Lady S

Hi Berrychelt74

You are a very brave lady! however, use the time to try to relax while you are there.  How long do you have to stay there for?. 

haha, very much an expert i rekon! although i still never really get used to all the meds etc. 

xx


----------



## BerryChelt74

I'm staying a week, I was hoping to have ET on the Monday, but af didnt play nice to it will now be Tue or Wed so will be twiddling my thumbs for a few days as I arrive on Sunday.

Oh well, 

I haven't got used to all the meds either, although they seemed to be a bit more gentle with the meds in Cyprus as only on progynova and cytogest with a gonapeptyl injection before af arrived. None of this sniffing and stuff.

Think I will be on gestone and clexane though after ET, not looking forward to injecting myself on a reg basis.

Sure this time it will work for both of us.
x


----------



## Frangipanii

thanks Berry and Wombly,

Well 2 days into 2ww and not quite going mad yet. Getting twinges but not thinking anything of them. Not resting any more, although I have taken time out of work to get pregnant regardless how long it takes so my life is hardly hectic! 
My consultant says to remember that people get pregnant all the time and dont do anything special - i nearly turned round and said easy for him to say. But then he said look eat healthy, take your meds, take your supplements, exercise and sleep well. So that is what I am doing. I spent hours wondering how to improve my chances last time so trying to be a bit more casual about it this time and I have to say I feel more relaxed. I am on 6mg of prognova and 800mg of utrogestron and supplements, and I drinking lots of milk. 
I hope that you are all keeping good PMA and that you are sending out lots of babydust vibes! 
much love xxx


----------



## salstewart

Hey Waitingagain,

Just thought I'd say hi, I'm currently 2 days into my 2ww also! 
Hi to all the other girls too and lots of luck and babydust 
Sal x x


----------



## Babybelle80

Hi Sal - good luck to you too! Hope you get your good news xxx


----------



## salstewart

Awww thanks Babybelle80,

Think the waiting is the worst part x


----------



## eeyore5700

Hi Ladies

Thank you for the welcome. Angela hope your having a lovely birthday.
Welcome to those who have joined (sorry not kept up to well)
Baby dust to everyone. 

AFM- scan went well, lining is 9-10 so planned transfer will be 14.2.12 hopefully. We are unfreezing all 13 of our embies as they were frozen straight away an unsure of the grades of them. Will hopefully take them all to blast and re-freeze those left (if any) and have 2 transferred (hopefully). 
    to all


----------



## Wombly

Eeyore - how exciting, and Valentines day too - lets hope that's a good omen!    I didn't realise they could refreeze them..

Sal - congrats on being PuPO - the 2ww is the worst & best part i find   

WA - i think being relaxed is v important (so important it stresses me out that I'm not relaxed enough ha ha)

Berry - hmm not sure about injecting myself with the prontogest, I'm just really hoping the gp will do something. You're v brave doing it yourself but I guess if you have no option then you just get on with it (I feel like a woos now lol), I'm fine with the other injections...

Hi Lady S - I hope this is the ONE for you!! i'm also a bit of an old hat with it all    - really didn't think i'd have this many tx's but needs must I suppose!

Babybelle - yes its brazil nuts but almonds are v good for you anyway! Not long now!! 

VT - welcome - you'll be testing around the same time as Eeyore then?

Not much happening with me just a horrible cold, hope its over soon, always want to be in the peak of health for tx but always seem to be ill   . AF is due on Friday so we'll see if it shows up, D/R normally makes me a few days late...of to yoga now (or bending class as DH calls it) so will return to bed in a bubble of tranquility (i hope)

Wombly x


----------



## sharoon

Ok, I know I'm being stupid - but I need to ask.  

Having a read of some experiences on this thread it seems that the date for transfer is sometimes a week or more after the scan. My scan is 5 days before AF would be due. Am I correct in thinking that as long as I'm sniffing (twice a day at mo') AF won't come until I stop the drugs?

I'm sure Guys know what they're doing - but I'm just a bit confused!


----------



## daisy17

Hey everyone just a quick update from me, I was at the clinic today, they've given me the meds suprecur and a tablet too also with the tablet I have to take aspirin. I had a scan and nurse said I'm not ovulating so she gave me an injection to bring on af, hopefully I should start within the next 2 weeks then on day 2 start taking suprecur! 

Is anyone else starting fet the dame time as me??

Good luck!


----------



## sabah m

Hi Sharoon


If you are having a medicated cycle I don't think your usual cycle dates count as they manipulate you with the drugs.  I think date of transfer varies according to how old your embies were when frozen, for blasts ET is a week after ovulation.  I had several scans to check lining was thickening and sometimes they delay ovulation for lining to have a chance to get thicker, so all your usual cycle dates go out the window   


Hello to everyone else!!! PositiveCi how you bearing up


Three more sleeps till ET!!!!! Thaw will be first thing in the morning, ET planned for 12pm,      they thaw ok!!!!


----------



## PositiveCi

Sabah - having a panicky day, been grumpy with everyone and upset by things I really shouldn't let upset me, think the cylogest is sending my hormones potty, also because we're 2 sleeps away from ET, I am starting to stress, but listening to my zita west pre transfer relaxation cd, hoping she'll calm me. How you doing sabah? Same stresses as me :-( arrgggghhhhh!!

Big hey to everyone else, lots of love, hugs and baby dust!!

Ci xx


----------



## sharoon

Ci - good luck for tomorrow. I'll be thinking of you  

Sharon x


----------



## eeyore5700

CI- wanted to wish you luck for tomorrow and sending you lots of sticky vibes xx

Baby dust to all xxx


----------



## AnnBangor

Thank you all for your comments. Yep, been through quite a lot recently. Im not the only one Im sure.
Anyway AF has just turned up this evening. So I'll phone the clinic tommorow. I guess tommorow is day 1? As soon as I get a surge I'll be going in for FET around 6 days later. Let the rollacoster begin!! x


----------



## ANGELA29A

thanks eeyore, had a lovely birthday.x


----------



## sabah m

Very up and down, guess that's normal,   hope you have a good sleep and wake to some fabulous news about perfect thawing and an even more perfect transfer


----------



## colly74

Hi girls,
Wondered if any of you can help me, Im due to start my first FET cycle in the next week, and ive been given clexane injections as i cant take asprin, are any of you girls on these injections im abit stressed about having them as i cant take asprin as it makes me wheezie and give me breathing problems, could any of you give me advice or any of you who are on this and cant take asprin either.

Thanks
xxx


----------



## Babybelle80

Hi girls, hope your all ok.

Is anyone taking oestradiol valerate (HRT) tablets?  I am currently taking 4x 2mg tablets 3 times a day which seems like alot! Plus 2 cyclogest every 12 hours.

Does anyone know if this combination of meds totally stops AF coming?  I am really driving myself  !  I dont know if AF will come as normal if I am not pregnant or will it only come once i stop taking the meds!!! Confused!

I have googled it over and over and cant find an answer.

Tomorrow I will be 8dp5dt (frozen) and I just dont know if AF will come if it hasnt worked, I am thinking because AF hasnt come does that mean I will more than likely get my BFP on Monday or does it just means the meds have stopped it.

Baffled !!! xx


----------



## colly74

Hi babybell -  I was on a HRT tablet called progyonova and got a BFN on test day and still didnt bleed and was suprised that it was BFN as on my last 2 cycles i bleed 7 days after transfer and never got to test day but I wasnt on progyonova on those 2 cycles, but i was on progonova on my 3rd and got a BFP and had a little boy and of course on that cycle i didnt bleed at all and got to test day and got that BFP, but on my last cycle (dec 11) again i was on progyonova and again i got to test day without bleeding and i thought this is good then when i tested it was BFN, which suprised me and  when i phoned my clinic up and told them they told me to stop taking the progyonova and progestone and i would have a period within 3-4 days, which is what i did and true to there word i came on 4 days later, so what im tryin to say that its not bad or good as i got different results with the HRT, BFP & BFN, so i guess just wait to your test day to be 100%  sure. Sorry to be honest but i wasnt aware that the HRT and progestone would stop me from bleeding if it was a BFN. But on a good note you may get that BFP on this cycle, i wish you all the luck and sending loads of baby dust your way.
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Babybelle80

Hi Colly, 

Thanks for the info, that has helped me cause at least I know now that I wont have period even if Im not pregnant! I think its just the not knowing that drives you crazy! Why dont the hospital just explain everything step by step instead of leaving you in limbo!

When I had my fresh transfer in Oct I bled 4 days before OTD so I knew before testing that it was BFN as bleed was so heavy!  With the frozen cycle this time I am taking Oestradiol Valerate which I believe is HRT.  I have now been taking them since 9th Jan, at first I was taking 1 3 times a day, to increase my lining thickness and then they increased it before my transfer and put my transfer back by 1 week as my lining wasnt quite 8mm and then the day of transfer I told them that I had started to feel AF coming and they said that it wouldnt be yet but then aftertransfer they doubled my HRT to 4 tablets 3 times a day - total of 12 tablets (24mg per day).  I havent come across anyone that has been taking that much estrogen with a frozen transfer.

I have just got a feeling that all the twinges,. cramps and sore boobs that I have had are down to the HRT and not my BFP.  

I guess I wont know until Sunday but to be honest I dont know if I can bring myself to do the test I am just really dreading it totally now!

xxx


----------



## sabah m

babybelle, come on girlie, get that PMA back at once,        you do not know anything yet!!!!!  You need to get it back and hold on to it for your baby(ies) and if it doesn't work this time then get upset etc.  You are PUPO!!!!!!!       all your worrying is unfounded xxx


----------



## Babybelle80

Sahah - I know I have just totally lost it.  I feel so emotional, jusy want to cry  

Thank you girls so much for all your support - sorry be so negative, really appreciate all of you.


----------



## sabah m

Oh honey, the stakes are so high I completely understand, and I was given the same advice when i lost it during previous cycles.  I know it will be you telling me the same things in a week, I totally feel for you, too flipping scared to risk having hope.  But if you don't get excited now, and it doesn't work, you will never have felt any excitement and the cycle will have been over.....my friend said if my cycle doesn't work I will be devastated either way, if I was positive about it or negative, so enjoy the period you can be hopeful for....dream of all the things you want to do with your baby, visualise them and pray hard for them


----------



## Sarah Anne

Hi All,  

I would like to join your thread!

I have two day 1 embryos on board as of Wednesday, which were apparently dividing at time of transfer.  I was coping well until coming back on here, having made it to the pregnancy board after my last cycle, coming back to this stage is a difficult, but a necessary evil!  I am on cyclogest, crinone gel and progynova - last time I felt fine on them but this time I can't stop aching everywhere, and I miss Neurofen!!

Babybelle, I remember from my last cycle on the relevant thread that all the ladies had such varied experiences of bleeding - some would bleed a lot/little before OTD and get a BFP, as well as BFNs, and some would not bleed and get both BFNs and BFPs.  Annoying and confusing as it is, blood is not a definate indicator of AF or pregnancy either way, although it is generally agreed that blood with clotting is AF and not implant bleeding.  My baby died a few days before I started to bleed, and it was suggested I was still not bleeding because of the effect of the drugs, as they are designed to support pregnancy.  Hang in there!

       to all xxx


----------



## colly74

Babaybelle -  hope this helps you feel better, on my BFP i had AF pains from about 5 days after 3 day transfer and honestly thought i was goning to get my period anyday but of course it didnt and i had a very good pregnancey so please dont give up hope.xxxxx


----------



## Babybelle80

Thanks Colly


----------



## Babybelle80

Sarah Anne, thanks for you support, I know everyone is totally different I just think this 2 ww is so cruel!  So sorry to hear that your baby in your previous cycle.  Wishing you lots of luck for future xxx


----------



## Sarah Anne

Thanks Babybelle, and you!


----------



## ritzi

hi all

nothing much happening for me but i am reading and keeping up   

babybelle - that amount of drugs should stop your AF - so until you test you won't know if your pg i'm afraid.  i'm on 50mg oestrogen per day - we are all different and the clinic will know what dose you need. try not to worry. 

colly - i've had clexane before. tiny needle which is nice......it does sting going in though so just grit your teeth for a second. you might find it bruises really badly around the area your inject - try to rotate area's to stop getting so bruised. it will thin your blood much more than aspirin so if you have a knock or something it will bruise - also if you cut yourself make sure the bleeding stops or see a dr and tell them you are on clexane (i guess you are on a fairly low dose though so the bleeding risk is very low)

AFM - scan today shows lining on 5+mm. not bad for me but we'd like 6-8mm before we transfer. another scan after the weekend - then hopefully we'll know when we can do the transfer. trying to 'think thick' but also need to be realistic that this is a long shot


----------



## PositiveCi

Hello to everyone!

My lil embryo thawed really well and continued to expand in the words of the embryologists, had my 2 sessions of acupuncture, before and after, listened to my Zira West post transfer track and now on the sofa with my feet up watching Mr Bean where I shall stay for the next 3 days!  Feeling pretty positive at the moment but my OTD (21.02.12)  is in a week and a half so I am sure i would have gone mental about 10 times over before then...but for now, I am happy to have got this far!!!

Sabah - good luck for tomorrow hon, I will praying that your embies survive the thaw xxxxx

Hello to everyone else xx


----------



## vt1982

ci. i hav been waiting all day for ur post. i am over the moon that ur 1blast survived. it gives me hope for next week. my transfer is thurs, n im already goin mad wondering if my little blast will survive the thaw.
all the best and lots of prayersxxx

good luck to everyone else who is about to have their transfers.xxxxx


----------



## PositiveCi

Ahh thank you so much vt1982....means alot to have everyone looking out for me.

I have been so stressed the days leading up to ET, so I think it's normal to worry.  Please keep me updated and I am praying for your little emby to survive.

Ci xxxx


----------



## Babybelle80

Girls I have had a totaly melt down and done a test! Guess what BFN!!  Dont know if I should accept this or not, really wasnt a good ide.  Is there any chance it could change by OTD?  Or is that me out again!


----------



## sharoon

Ci - I'm so very happy for you! That is fab news, congratulations. Take care of yourself and enjoy your weekend.

Babybelle - I'm so sorry, I don't know what to advise?  When is your official OTD?


----------



## Betty-Boo

If its not your OTD then yes there is every opportunity that it change change..       How many days past are you??


   to all the 2WWers 


Here's to a fabulous 2012


Mini xx


----------



## sabah m

Ci-well done your little fighter embie!!!!!!! That's amazing, and you are now PUPO!!!! Really pray it keeps on fighting and eats a nice little hole into mummy's lining       

Baby-it can still change hun   really hope you find some peace over the next  few days honey xxxxx   for a miraculous surge in hormones for you by OTD!!!


----------



## colly74

Babybelle -  Me again    , just saw your post and i know its so hard to stay away from the pee sticks as im just as bad but thought id share my experince with you on my BFP cycle, Test day was a monday but i tested the friday before and it came up BFN, didnt tell hubby i did a test and was really down friday and the saturday, then i just couldnt bear it anymore and decided saturday night that i would test again early sunday morning without hubby knowing and got all the test out its wrap so that i would wake hubby up in the morning, so got up at 8am to go a wee on the stick and then creept back into bed to wait for the digital to work (which seemed likes ages) and when i looked it said PREGNANT!!! which i couldnt beleive!!! so see it can change within a few days. In away i was gutted that i also tested behind hubbys back as i wish he was a wake when i saw that BFP.

Sabah - sending you loads of luck for tomorrow.xx

Ci - wow, amazin on your 1 embro, take it easy but not to much, they say keep moving as it helps the blood flow in your body and womb.

Hi to anyone else.
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Babybelle80

Sabah -   that it will change.  Could kick myself, I soooo regret doing the test!! 

For all you girles that are even considering doing an early HPT - DO NOT DO IT!

Mini / Ci - My offical OTD is Monday 13th.

I am having some very strange feelings in my tummy though partly AF pains and some pains like a pulling feeling! God knows!

xx


----------



## Babybelle80

Thanks Colly, that gives me a little hope for the next couple of days.  I am def just going to wait until official OTD before testing again xxx


----------



## ANGELA29A

Babybelle,    for a change for you.
colly, hoe lovely what a story, to remind us not to test early.
Positiveci- congrats on being PUPO
Sabah- good luck with your'e embies

Good luck to everyone else on this journey

AFM finally booked consulataion with bourn for april, its taken me 2 weeks to keep ringing them, then hopefully get a date to start FET.x


----------



## Frangipanii

Hi all, have to say this rollercoaster is never something you'd want anyone to go through. The trying to be positive, to stay calm when all your heart feels is sad. Analysing every twinge, through the 2ww, knocked checking, feeling like an alien when other people can have children so easily, who don't deserve them however saying all that the thought of being a mum quashes all the negative feelings. I have my fingers crossed for you all and my heart more importantly. 
I totally back the not testing early cos it does change and you are not doing your nerves any good which in turn could upset your body. I tested early last time cos i was bleeding and even tehn that made it hell. 
Six sleeps to go til test, and unless i bleed I will not test early again. Hoping to get past sunday as that was the day past transfer that I did last time. 
Love and babydust to you all. X


----------



## Babybelle80

Ladies, I have done another one this morning and still BPN, however I have just read a post by Kitty on the February 2ww Thread and she has had bloods back 2 days before OTD at 16.32mIU/ml and she has still got 2 days to go, accordingly to google the clear blue test that I have done only detects HCG at 25mIU/ml.  So that has given me slightly more hope now!  So technically if the HCG is mean to double every 24 hours then I am still in with a chance thatit could be BFP on Monday.

I am prepared for it to be BFN again but it it changes I will be so overjoyed and lost for words.

Thank you girls for all of your support.  xxxx


----------



## sabah m

Officially on 2ww, I will never be able to wait till OTD so I am sure by tuesday I will have done at least 1HPT!!!!!! Baby, you have to wait though   They thawed fine, 80-85% survived. 2 blasts graded BB. One had hatched which meant ready to implant. The guy said although there is no guarantee we should be quietly confident....what does that mean? We always get given good odds and it hasn't worked so I need to take that with a pinch of salt!! It was the most uncomfortable transfer of all, they did not show me on the screen when it was inserted or give me a photo Anyway, was over the moon as we left and went to the McDonalds next door as we have after every transfer....on way back to the station realised I had left my handbag there....I ran back towards it before realising I was running, then was so upset i did this. I got my bag back, but was so upset all the way home for being so stupid  Took my Bible out and prayed lots on way home, I felt God was trying to reassure me it would be ok but of course I am scared I have ruined my chances.Finished decorating DS's room, Thomas the tank engine, it looks great! Really weird I have not felt ready to change it from its baby theme until now...maybe I know I will have a new baby and don't need DS to fulfill that need now? This is going to be the longest 2ww ever!!!!!! Thank you everyone for your wishes xxxx


----------



## PositiveCi

Oh Sabah, I am so pleased for you!! I literally gasped when I saw you had posted and couldn't click fast enough!!! When is your OTD?? Like me, remember positive visualisation as you said to me yesterday, focus on the little embies burrowing into your lining and setting up home,  I have everything crossed for you! 

I had a little run yesterday for my train, and when I got on it realised that i had got on the wrong train so of course was mortified I had firsly run and then secondly I didn't even run for the right train...so trying not to beat myself up too much after that as it was after an acupunture session, so hopefully it wasn't too damaging.  Only time will tell xxx


----------



## sabah m

LOL thanks Ci!!!  You must have been so angry in the train!!!!  We are so silly, women ploughing fields are constantly falling pregnant and we worry about a short run!!  I will visualise them burrowing now!!!  I have 2 clinics, 1 said OTD next sat, the other who did my transfer said 11-12 days    What is your date?


----------



## PositiveCi

I forgot to say that not only was it the wrong train....it was totally the wrong platform travelling in the wrong direction type of wrong train....DOH! The acupuncture had totally spaced me out!!! I was more angry at myself for being in such a daze!!

So either next Saturday or the following Weds or Thurs?? Tough Call! If you can wait until Weds!!! 

My OTD is the following Tuesday but if your first clinic is anything to go by I can test on Friday!!?!?!?!!? But I won't Ill listen to my clinic I think :-( That is if I don't get a/f before then as the evil ol witch has made an early appearance twice before in my last 2 cycles....so we'll see!
x


----------



## sabah m

Wow, what a muddle!!!  Are you on progesterone pessaries or injections?  I bled after 7 days last cycle so am on prontagest (injections).  I think they basically say you can test 14 days after ovulation so that is next sat for me   


What have you got planned for the 2ww, are you working?


----------



## PositiveCi

I am on those gross pessaries but I have increased to 3 a day and also after insertion I lie down for an hour to let it absorb which I didn't do before so rtesmall changes and all that!

I did a medicated cycle, so no idea when ovulation was?? Maybe the day I started the pessaries??

I took the day of ET off and not back to work until Tuesday, so a few days to chillax! I am a dancer and normally dance and teach in the evenings but have knocked that on the head but  until next weekend (where I will commence teaching and not dancing), when hopefully implantaton would have well and truely begun by then .  Over the next few days I am not on strict bedrest but just chilling, cooking and baking lots of nice food otherwise I'll have more time to obsess over the 2WW. 

What are your plans

xx


----------



## sharoon

Congratulations Sabah! Sending lots of positive vibes your way..... and you too Ci!   

You both give me hope that our one little frosty will be fine  

Scan is on Thursday, so not too much longer to wait now to find out what happens.

I've been baking too Ci. Chocolate cake with too much naughty icing 

Sharon x


----------



## PositiveCi

Well they saw chances of the embryo not thawing is relatively low, but everyone still panics! I am praying for your little embryo Sharon! But sooner than that, hope your lining is thick enough on thursday for ET soon after!  Keep us updated!!

chocolate cake....yum!! Makes my vanilla cupcakes with buttercream icing sound very boring lol xxx


----------



## AnnBangor

Congratulations to all who's PUPO! x


----------



## sabah m

Thank you Ann!  So good its finally me   


Hmmm that's where I am going wrong, will get supplies for baking monday    I have a wonderful clinic who sign me off work for 2 weeks post transfer so I will be chillaxing, but actually have some work I will be doing from home towards getting my chartership!  Should keep me out of mischief!


Sharoon hope all is to plan for thursday's scan and lining is plump and healthy so you can join in the craziness.  I was a mess this morning before lab called to say they thawed ok.  DH just knew to give me a wide berth as I was self combusting


----------



## nippo

Hello everyone, I'm quite new to this thread. I should be having my fet next Thurs! Very nervous! We only have 4 embryo's to thaw.

We had a mmc on our first ivf cycle so here's hoping I am lucky enough to get another BFP...not sure about my chances.

Good luck to you all!

Xx


----------



## vt1982

Hey ladies,looks like  we all hav been baking this weekend. I think it just helps to distract us from everything we r going through.

Nippo we have had very simular treatments recently, I am also due for transfer next thurs. we only have 1 blast frozen so am very anxious, although it was great to hear thatCi transfer went really well.
I am very emotional today. Not sure if its all the hormones, as i am still having the buserelin injections although they stop tommorow. Also on the prognova and cyclogest pessaries. 
I continue to google success rates and think i am finally about to crack, although we r all so desparate for the one thing we carnt have, and nobody will ever understand how it feels unless they hav to go through it. 
well im watching everyones updates and pray for us all.


----------



## vt1982

sorry for all the mistakes on  my last post.I am trying use my phone which isnt very successful lol


----------



## salstewart

Hey girls,
Hope you're all hanging in there!
I'm now considering taking up baking during this 2ww what with all the talk of cakes and choccie icing!!
Fingers x for everyone, Sal x


----------



## skyelar

Hi, hope it is OK to join. I am hoping for FET in two weeks, after failed IVF in Aug/sept last year (well chemical)
currently on buserelin and climeval and feel like I am going a little crazy!! Was hoping for ET next week but Dr not happy with lining ( 7.4mm). Keep forgetting to ask what the normal protocol is when they are happy with lining. Can anyone advise what normally happens next?


----------



## PositiveCi

Hi Ladies,

Because I am falling asleep so ridiculously early, I get up at ungodly hours so here I am!! Lying on the sofa waiting for my pessaries to take before i feed my two very hungry cats who are bugging me....!!

Sabah - although part of me is jealous that your signed off, the other part of me is quite glad that I am going back to work, I am normally quite a busy person so that would drive me insane.  But obviously if that keeps you calm then that that'll be cool. Chartership? Lawyer or Surveyor??

Nippo - My DP kept telling me embryo thaw rates are high and chances of them not thawing properly are low so have my fingers crossed for you, you should be fine with 4, I only had one so hoping and praying your little frosties will be OK 

vt1982 - Best of luck with the thaw of your little embie, I so know what it''s like as you said I only had one too....so praying for you! I was soooo grumpy and tetchy in the week leading up to my ET, yes it's the hormones but also the stress of the thaw....

Skyelar - welome  Sorry to hear about what you've been through  I think different clinics have different criteria with linings?? Somone told me on another board that they like your lining to be at least 7.5 but are willing to compromise on thickness if it looked like it was of a good quality.  Anyway when they are happy with your lining, they book in your ET and tell you a date of when to stop the bureslin and start taking the progestorone in whichever form your clinic provides (the taking of the progyvna still continues), my clinic said they wanted me to be taking the progesterone at least 5 days before ET.  Hope that helps.

Ci xx


----------



## PositiveCi

Ps yeh the baking it so the way to go!!!! Although someone has to eat all of the unhealthy produce to today, I am going to cook either a chicken noodle soup or carrot and lentil soup to counterbalence the badness


----------



## skyelar

Thanks Ci, I have also been awake really early during this cycle, not sure if it is the nerves or the meds!
I think my clinic wants a lining over 8mm, but they seem quite positive another week on 6mg climival and it will be there. I took longer to down reg and stim in my fresh cycle too so not stressing too much about it as kind of expected it.
Happy baking everyone!
Xx


----------



## silentlywishing

hi all,

i've been on my synaral nasal sprays for 11 days now i had my 1st days bleed yesterday so need to ring my clinic tomorrow to see when i'm to start taking my progynova tablets... i think they'll say start right away judging from past experiences oh to have estrogen in my system again!! haha i had a colonic on friday n i have to say it has transformed me from mean angry weepy girl to happy light on my feet , stress free girl i duno if any of you have ever tried this or thought to try it but i would highly recommend it-i do suffer with ibs which seems a gozillion times worse when i'm on treatment i felt vile before hand but now i just feel great! i'm looking forward to the rest of my cycle hope this is our time    xxxx


----------



## Faith2011

Hey ladies . I've been lurking and keeping an eye on this board. Just wanted to say congrats to PositiveCi and Sabah on being PUPO. Good luck on your 2ww. 
x


----------



## sabah m

Faith OMG just seen your history   and how amazing its twins  How old were your embies? How are you feeling? Did you have any symptoms in 2ww....look at me, only 1 day post transfer and impatient already!!!!

Ci-I am a trainee psychologist, have to submit some work in March so trying to use this time wisely!! I was hoping to be qualified before 40, but if I get knocked up that will be delayed....don't think I will care though!!!   Do you work during the day too or evening classes? What type of dance?

Silently-I have always wanted to try colonic  but does it hurt-be truthful!!!I bet I'd lose loads of weight-old bread and carbs lurking about 

Skylar-its hard when there are delays, my lining was messing about too but its good your clinic are committed to getting the best conditions for you  My transfer was 7 days after ovulation as I had day 6 embryos, I don't know why but thats what they told me!

VT and Nippo    for thaw and transfer on thursday, hope you ladies don't get too stressed in the run up   I have mouth sores from stress so try to keep calm!!


----------



## skyelar

Hi, just reading over previous posts and its comforting to know that it's not just me who turns a bit neurotic during treatments. Had a little chuckle at Ci and Sabah with your stress about running after transfer, can just imagine myself doing exactly the same! As you say women all over the world have healthy pregnancies whilst during all sorts of strenuous and stressful things. You can't help but be paranoid tho.
Sabah- thanks, I do appreciate that my clinic want the best conditions for it to work. Wish I had joined a forum before my fresh cycle as it took longer for me to d/r and stim that they said and was totally paranoid that it was me who was a freak, its is good to read that everyone is different with their responses to treatment and it doesn't seem to affect the outcome. 
Hope everyone who is PUPO is ok, I found the first week lovely, just lived in a happy bubble, after that much more stressful.
Xx


----------



## Faith2011

Hi Sabah. I remember you and PoitiveCi as you were joining as I was getting my result.   . I had 2 blasts transfered. 
I know it's tough but try not to symptom stop. We're on so many meds it's difficult to know. I can honestly say I didn't have any symptoms that couldn't just as easily have been my med. I was very windy back and front (  ) around implantation (but I was on 3 cyclogest daily), boobs were large but they had expanded before ET with all the oestrogen. 

Good luck.
To all you FET ladies, keep the faith- FET can work.


----------



## PositiveCi

Sabah, I do swing dancing which is a very energetic and bouncy dance so a massive no no on the 2WW.  I am semi professional so I do stuff in evenings and paid work on weekends, but by day I work as a manager on a construction project, luckily we are quiet and low stress at the moment so think I'll be OK when I return to work on Tuesday.

Psychologist - so jealous, always wanted to do that, good luck with your studies and work.

Thanks Faith and BIG congrats on your twins...amazing news  xx


----------



## sharoon

Ci!! I've always wanted to try swing dancing  

I have been a bit of a grouch these past few weeks, my poor DH. I seem to 'close down' as he puts it and don't talk about it much. Been getting twinges past few days and I'm not sure if that's normal or not. Wish brain would switch off  

More baking today, marbled choc brownies and lemon curd cake! Luckily we have friends (and their baby) coming round later to help scoff. Will take the rest to work I think! Haven't been going to the gym as much recently - and feeling it. 

Sending yummy thoughts to all of you.

Think thick!   

Sharon x


----------



## Hannushka

Hi ladies,
Ive never posted here before but am in urgent need of help.
I'm due to go through un-medicated FET this month and had my day 10 scan friday. 
It showed 17mm lead follicle and smaller ones on each side. 
I normally get smiley face on a stick on day 11 and at the scan on friday nurse said I should peak either saturday or sunday, but... nothing! I'm scared that my sticks haven't worked and I'm gonna miss this cycle and that CAN NOT happen as I'm leaving the country 14th of march and this is my last NHS funded chance before it.
I'm scared that maybe I peaked on thursday (day 9) instead-I calle dthe clinic and the nurse just told me to keep testing and 'if it doesn't happen, we try next month' I don't have a next month. Can't they scan me to see if the follies have been released yet? 
Everything was going so great and now this!
Please help..
xxxxxxxxx
Hanna


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hanna - have replied to your previous post ... I reckon it'll be soon honey - maybe even tomorrow.

http://www.karencostin.ie/follicletracking.htm

  

Mini x
/links


----------



## Hannushka

Thanx Mini Minx- You have calmed me a lot. Just noticed, few times I've surged on day 12 (which is today, but I shall try again tomorrow morning and phone to book myself for a scan if it doesn't. 
Thank you so much
xxxxxxxxxx
Hanna


----------



## Betty-Boo

Fingers and toes crossed     


Mini xx


----------



## silentlywishing

hi sabah.

really honestly hand on heart did not hurt one tiny bit, i weighed myself before and after and i lost a whole 6lbs in.. erm poop!       the bit they "put in" was not bigger than the the end of my little finger and it just felt like it does when you sitting on he loo... oh what a conversation to be having hahaha  xx


----------



## sabah m

Oh man!!!! Wish I knew that before tx as been dieting frantically!!! can you have it if pregnant    Obviously there is the weight benefit, but I have seriously thought my intestines need it, and programmes on tv have put me off.  Do you mind saying how much it cost, how often do you have to have it?  No boundaries to what is discussed on here!!!


----------



## silentlywishing

Not at all, cost 50 for one or you can do a course of 3 for 100 she recommended a course of 3 to give a full clean out then I think you just go twice yearly after that orwhen you feel you need it, she didn't recommend it in pregnancy she said not that having had a misscarraigeherself she knows that you look for something to blame and would rather not beat the brunt of it which I can understand cz I've been there and you really do look for a reason, I do it with my fertility treatment all the time to, I bet we all do hence why imm doing this before my transfer she said she gets alot of people in for fertility reasons i've read upon it n all positives!! What stage you at now? Think I'm going to start my progynova tablets tomorrow I've stocked up on brazil nuts and pressed pineapple juice to helpthicken my womb-I have problems with womb thickness on an fet doesn't seem to go past 6 so hopefully this helps I'm also taking pregnacares prconception I really will try anything I just want to be a mammy, my own little family  everytime I go threw this some bugger else falls pregnant close to me last time was a young girl that I work with who lives at home with her parents and her partner, the fact that she's sneaky smoked the whole way threw has'nt annoyed me at all!!! -_- yeah could knock her out! Grrr x


----------



## sabah m

Absolutely agree, drives you mad thinking why her, she doesn't deserve it!!! My sister took almost 4 years to get pregnant second time, she is 6 months now, but while i was dieting and eating healthily, walking 2 miles each way to work and back she sat on her backside and ate and ate and is at least 35-36 on the BMi if not more and lo and behold she gets pregnant!!! I know its a really crappy thing to say but I guess thats how we feel!!

Really hope this is it for you   I had transfer yesterday so a way to go to test!! I am a naughty early tester though so watch this space!! 

I also had lining probs, got to 8.5mm this time. I used brazil nuts and a hot water bottle, don't know if any of it worked though! if you read through the FET successful stats page there are a few women with linings under 5mm who still got pregnant. i heard the pineapple juice is meant for implantation, not lining so check that out


----------



## catherino

hello ladies just wondering if i could join you? I've got my day 11 scan 2moro to see if we can start our natural FET. Fingers crossed that all wil be ok and lining Wil be thick enough. We've got 2 day 5 blasts and 1 day 6 frozen! Xx


----------



## vt1982

HI ladies.
Just took my last injection . Still seem to be very up and down today. Constantly picking up my phone to look at everyones updates.
Now counting down the days till transfer, luckily im at work mon,tues,wed so it will keep me occupied.Although i havnt really told anyone this time.
Im not sure if im finding this cycle more difficult,physically it is much better but mentally its hard.Or is it just that having had a BFP last cycle,i feel there is more pressure for it to work this time.As my partner is quite positive.
Well keep me updated ladies xxx


----------



## skyelar

Silently and Sabah know exactly how you feel, my clinic is next to the maternity unit and on my way in often see heavily pregnant women smoking and drinking coffee, whilst I beat myself up about having a cup of caffeinated tea!
Always difficult when others pregnant around you. Found out my sister was pregnant 4 days after our failed IVF, difficult to explain the feeling. Delighted for my sister but too numb to express it. My sister had no idea we were going through IVF. Ended up telling her because I felt she deserved to have an excited sister and wanted her to understand why, as much as I wanted to be, I couldn't be as happy as I should be. Kind of regretted it as she was so upset, part of the reason I didn't tell her in the 1st place.
I don't know if everyone on here feels the same, but I don't want others to not have babies but sometimes its harder to deal with being around pregnant people. I feel like i can't get too excited in case I  never get to have that experience, if that makes sense.


----------



## eeyore5700

Hi ladies


Hope everyone is doing ok.
Congrats to those PUPO. Sending you all sticky vibes. 


I understand what you all mean as well about seeing pregnant people. I wish I could get away from it sometimes as well. I work on a maternity unit so find most days during cycles difficult, but I love my job. 


I have been on edge for a few days, my embies where frozen at PN (not too sure what that means). Anyway they were unfrozen Friday and 10 survived. Contacted clinic again yesterday and have 9. We have got to call again tomoz to find out how many have made it over the weekend. If everything is still going to plan we are going for ET on Tues. 


sending      to all. Keep up the PMA ladies
xxx


----------



## Frangipanii

just had a nightmare about another m/c but woke up and nothing has happened. although too early to call it a m/c anyway. OMG 2 ww driving me crazy! My mum and DH just say try and forget about it! that is like trying to forget you have a second head! 
As for the other baby thing Eeyore and Skylar I think I have a qualification in avoidance techniques, I distance myself from everyone having children and ignore them, fortunately there has not been too many. I lost a child in 2004 and I just cannot bring myself to consider being around babies, children are not so bad. I have a goddaughter and I did make an effort with her but that got too much cos I dont agree with the way she is being raised and as much as I have tried to get her dad to wake up about what is going on I had to distance myself from her as it was getting far too depressing. I find it disgusting the way some people parent. I used to work with a 'woman' who smoked during all her pregnancies and then moaned cos her children had health problems. Never mind my cousins ex who 'partied' with drugs and alcohol whilst pregnant and gave birth to a baby with a severe disability and ran off leaving my cousin to be a single dad. Her loss! 
anyway rant over,x


----------



## Babybelle80

Morning ladies,

Well I am officially out now, OTD is today and still a  .

So gutted but deep down I have known since Friday when I did my early test, really thought it would work this time felt really positive that one of my little blasties would make it but it wasnt meant to be.  Start saving now for next FET which hopefully we can do in the next few months   that at least 2 of my remaining blasts survive the thaw and that tey stick around for us next time.

Hugh   and   to all my FF that have supported me over the last few weeks, its been great to have people to talk to.

Sorry to everyone who is in the same boat as me - sending you lots of   for your next go - keep positive!!

 to all you lovely lades who have been so lucky and got your BFP, you all deserve it - well done! xx

Good luck to everyone who is due to have a transfer or has just started their 2ww - stay strong and try not to test early as it will drive you  .

Thanks again all - take care, maybe spk to some of you again soon xxxx


----------



## nippo

Hello, everyone,

Thanks for your kind words of support.

Vt1982 we do have a very similar treatment history,I feel a lot better knowing that I am not alone in this (although I wishes we never had to go through it). Been feeling quite stressed this weekend, not sure why (well I do but it feels different from last time).

I've managed to get a gland infection in my armpit   which means I can't lift an arm up! And been burning up even though it's freezing (and I don't have a temperature). Wondering if all of this will affect my chances...

Sabah - thanks for the positive vibes! Were Ty quite stressed on the week on transfer?

Positivec - I had one hatching blast frozen, but the other three, although blasts, weren't as good and they said they weren't sure how they would thaw out.

To everyone else, thank you for the kind words, wishing all the luck in the world. I would love some positive news from you.

One question, how did you handle time off work? I haven't told anyone about what I'm doing and it is so hard to hide it now...I think it's adding to my stress. I don't think I want to be there anyway and am thinking about handing in my notice.


----------



## nippo

Sorry, using my phone which takes ages!

Just quickly, babybelle80 so sorry to hear it didn't work out. Keep positive, even though it's hard.  

Waitingagain, I had a miscarriage too. I am so scared if getting pregnant again, but want it so much too. Strange isn't It?

Am wishing you the best of luck    maybe go out for dinner or see a film? I know what you mean though, I think about it everyday and I don't think that will stop for any of us.

Xx


----------



## Frangipanii

Yes Nippo we are all travelling in the same boat! fingers crossed for you and hope that your arm gets lots better! x


----------



## salstewart

Sorry to hear ur news babybelle  
I'm slowly going   with this 2ww, I see we have the same OTD Waitingagain, I also had ET on 6th.
Fingers crossed for everyone else PUPO, Sal x x


----------



## sabah m

Babybelle     so so sorry this time did not work honey.  Its such a lottery, no sense in anything.  Really hope your next tx will be the magic one     


Nippo-Check with your clinic about infection, no idea if an issue...my work knows about my tx, I am very lucky work in predominantly female team with other broody women   so they are all very supportive.  I even have a FF who is having tx in my team!!! I was fortunate  enough  to get all my appointments really early in the morning so did not need any time off work but got signed off sick for 2ww by clinic.  I just felt letting them know reduced one source of anxiety.  As for stress, was really worried about thaw as expected, DS is almost 3 and pushing boundaries constantly and been very challenging during the last few weeks, and we relocated offices to a different area, closer to home which is great but lots of teething problems which were causing stress so I am glad to be off as some of those should be sorted by the time I go back   


Waitingagain---OMG I had same nightmare a few days into tx, but that  I had delivered a stillborn baby.  In my dream I just cried out to God that He can raise from the dead and did not stop praying and my baby came back to life!!! I felt totally at peace when I woke up, almost like the dream was saying no matter what the odds it can happen!


EEyore-brilliant news, why did they thaw so many?     all goes to plan for tomorrow xxx And you can join the madness of the PUPO gang!!!


Vt - I think FET is hard as although you don't have EC there are still things you stress about such as lining and thawing, but it can work !!!!   


catherino-good luck for scan   


Hello to silently sal and Ci, how are you  


Hi to anyone I have missed xxx


----------



## salstewart

Sabah, 
Hello to u too, hope the little un is behaving so far this morning! 
Is it the meds that give us the weird dreams? I don't normally recall mine but have woken a few times in a panic and crying at one point that I'd dropped a baby! Roll on OTD before I officially loose the plot  
Sal x


----------



## Frangipanii

Oh Sahab, you made me cry i do hope you r right. So hope u r right. Much love to u. 
Dreams and 2ww driving me crazy. X


----------



## skyelar

So sorry Babybelle    take your time to grieve then build up your   for next time xx

Work issues tough. I am self employed, my dh and I have 2 businesses so that does give us some flexibility with shifts etc but also tough when it is essential you are there.  I didn't tell anyone last tx and although it was quite stressful in some respects (ie hiding reasons why I couldn't be at work or why I suddenly stopped drinking coffee when I normally drank a lot) I was very grateful when I didn't need to tell anyone it hadn't worked. I could go into work and just put my boss face on and be her rather than the woman who has just had a failed IVF, and for me that was really helpful to have that to focus on, but everyone is different. 

    to all those on 2ww and about to have transfer
Xx


----------



## AnnBangor

babybelle - I'm so sorry! Hope May/June will bring you good news!

Regarding time off work - My boss is just allowing a day off for me


----------



## BerryChelt74

Sorry I have lost touch with this thread, my updates had been going in the spam bin so a bit lost as tp where everyone is.

I made it to Cyprus ok and now just waiting for my scan. Hoping that transfer will either be tomorrow or Wed. 

x


----------



## PositiveCi

Hey everyone,

I've not had any of these wierd dreams, been sleeping heavy and for ages, I fall asleep around 9.30pm (lame I know) and wake up at 6am....soooo much sleep!!!!  These drugs do give me a nice nights sleep and I don't get up to pee often which is good as did before think acupuncture cured it!! 

I unfortunately work in a predominately male environment who are workaholic and heavy socialites, so I had to tell my bosses who are of course men who surprised me at being very supportive by allowing me to take the time I needed which meant that I don't take the mick with them being so accomodating! 

Berrychelt, glad that you made it cyprus ok! FIngers crossed you get your transfer soon.

Nippo - get that infection checked out, but I would imagine it wouldn't be bad? But best to check.

Sabah - hope your little one doesn;t push too many boundaries this week...

I'm holding up OK,like you Salstewart...I am slowly going   I have just returned from an acupunture session whcih I think was just at the right time as I could begin to feel the familiar feeling of negativity mixed with panic with a pinch of dread.  Unfortunately she doesn't want to see me again until after my result of my HPT which is a shame as the treatment is sooooo relaxing and enables me to focus on me and gives me quite a deep relaxation!  Been experiancing some a/f feelings, not pain, just feelings but in a different way to my last 2 fresh cycles, is inevitable i guess as avoided the stimms phase.  So yeh a bit 'bleurgh' really!!!

Happy Monday to everyone 
Ci xxx


----------



## Wombly

Talking of weird dreams, i've been having them too but last night's I was heavily pg & went into labour, it was so vivid, i could even remember the labour pain....didn't get to the end but did wake up & for a split second thought I was still heavily pg so was a bit    when I realised it was a dream   

Babybelle - so sorry    
Berry - glad you made it to cyprus okay - good luck for transfer!!   

Eeyore - how many do you have today?? Fingers crossed!!!    
Sabah, Ci, WA, Nippo, Sal & everyone else on 2ww - sending lots of positivity your way        - remember to laugh lots     

AFM - Still no A/F (was due on Friday) but clinic said to come in for baseline scan today anyway. No cysts but lining is 15mm so need to keep doing the buserelin & ring them when AF finally arrives so they can book another scan in. So, tx is delayed (which is always difficult when you're waiting so impatiently   ) but at least it means the start of the prontogest injections will be delayed which means DH won't be away on his business trip so that's one thing sorted...

Hi to everyone else - Wombly x


----------



## Murf

Hello everyone.  Such a busy thread and very supportive!  I have been on the sidelines willing everyone on and am keeping any eye out for OTD's coming up, keeping everything crossed for you all. It is also very sad to see people's disappointments, I hope you can find the strength to battle on.  I am 10 days into buserilin injections now and have my blood test Friday 17th but I haven't had my period yet.  It has never taken this long on any other cycle, usually appears 3 or 4 days into injections.  I am confused, will I just keep taking injections until it comes?  Thanks.  I have done this 4 times and things still take me by surprise.  xxxxx


----------



## Wombly

Hi Murf

You sound like you are cycling at a similar time to me (this is also our last go). As you can see from my post AF also hasn't arrived for me & they still told me to go in for scan and then said to ring when AF arrives, in the meantime to carry on having buserelin injections. My AF is nearly always a few days late when D/R apart from last time when it arrived on time so I know what you mean about being surprised. It may be worth a call to your clinic to get their advice as I think mine just wanted to make sure there wasn't anything else going on...

Wombly x


----------



## Jemma Waterfield

hi everyone hope you are all ok 

F/U appointment went well carol just asked bout are failed ivf and how we felt and then about are FET cycle and what to exspect we start D/R tomorrow and basline should be week of 5th march i ant worried about this cycle this time like i was on the last one the only thing im worried about is the thawing of my eggs ad wether they will make it through the thaw my little eggs are only 2 day embies so   there gonna be ok


----------



## eeyore5700

Babybelle - so sorry to hear your news         xx


Sabah - they thawed them all to see how many would make it to blast as they were all frozen straight after the ICSI due to OHSS. I am glad now though as we have lost almost half. We called today and there is 7 left. Hoping they stay strong overnight and planned ET will be around 1pm. Hope you are holding up ok.


Keep up the PMA attitude everyone.
  to those who need it and sending sticky vibes to those who are PUPO.
Welcome to those who have joined xx


----------



## sharoon

*Babybelle *- So sorry. It's so disappointing, especially when you've tried to be so positive. After our first failed fresh cycle I told myself I wouldn't be too optimistic next time - yet I haven't even had a scan to check my lining yet and I'm daydreaming of telling my nearest and dearest that I'm three months pregnant already. Sad eh.

Luckily where I work has a flexible working policy so it's not been too bad for me. I have been using annual leave too though! I've told my line manager, but no-one else. She's been really nice about it.

*Good luck* for your OTD this week waitingagain and salstewart.

Off to eat some brazil nuts 

Sharon x


----------



## skyelar

Evening!
Murf - my protocol was to start D/R on day 21 of cycle and they told me to expect af on usual day 28, however this cycle I was about 5 days late too. Think they normally re-scan after 2 weeks of D/R but I was on holiday so D/R for 3 weeks, and even then lining not as low as they wanted but they took blood ?? To check what I forgot to ask. Anyway levels (of whatl??) Ok so got to start climival.
Hope everyone is keeping ok and positive xx


----------



## salstewart

Thanks Sharoon,

Wishing u every success with ur little embie too  
The days can't go fast enough for me at mo  
Sending everyone love and luck, Sal x


----------



## vt1982

Well ladies,i feel like im on countdown. Does anybody know what the usual protocol is for when the clinic will ring me. I assume they will ring before thurs which is transfer date.WIth only having the one blast to thaw we wont really need much contact till the day. But it would be nice to hear from them before hand just to confirm the plan for thurs. As i already have a daughter from prev relationship,she is 13 but i will need a plan in place for her to be looked after as our clinic is  an hrs drive away.


----------



## nippo

Vt1982 I was called on Sun and told my transfer is on Thurs. They couldn't tell me anything more until they thaw. They said that the embryo will thaw Thursday morning (everyone else seems to thing the day before?) And I should be called in later that day...

I guess yr probably the same?

Babybelle, so gutted for you. I hope you're ok. I know it's so disappointing. Stay strong x x 

Thanks for all of the work info everyone. I haven't told my workplace as I was freelance on my first cycle and now have just been employed so I'm only a few months in. It is very stressful as I have a senior position and a lot of responsibility which means things like transfers and collections are really disruptive. My line manager is an older lady who hates kids, so as you can imagine she probably  f wouldn't be very sympathetic. I've taken my appointments as annual leave which I don't mind, i'm always praying that nothing major is booked in at transfer stage...It is do difficult to pinpoint the days I need to have off so far in advance!


----------



## vt1982

Thanks Nippo, I just hope they ring to say that everything is ready for thurs and when to expect the phone calls thurs etc. 

Well 2 more days togo, praying my little one survives the thaw.I have also taken annual leave thurs, fri and thankfully next week,although i pretty much need it at the mo. 
Gud luck to any ladies on the 2ww, hopefully we will be joining you soon.


----------



## Hannushka

Hey ladies,
Sending super sticky vibes to all those pupo's and lots of luck to those having FET now or shortly   
I have a question... I'm having a FET on monday. Natural cycle. When I called The Bridge, they asked whether I'd started on cyglogest yet, which made me think... I know this is a natural cycle but not even cyglogest?? I called the clinic and they said I won't need it, they never give it on natural cycles... But wouldn't that be extra support though?? I have 13 pessaries left from my last cycle and I am contemplating on starting them... Am I being silly? And if not, when should I start? On the day of the transfer or before? I'm having 5 day blasts put in (providing they survive thawing).
Any advice would be appreciated xx


----------



## AnnBangor

Hannushka -Good luck with FET. I'm having a natural cycle too and no cyclogest for me ither. No nothing! Sorry I can't help more than that x


----------



## nippo

Me too, natural cycle and no drugs. 

Good luck with yr transfer, mine's on Thursday

X


----------



## BerryChelt74

Had my ET today so 4 embies on board, not just got to hope that they stick.

Sorry not saying Hi to everyone and comenting, but wifi is very unstable so no diea when it will suddenly go off again.

x


----------



## PositiveCi

4 embie Berrychelt...wow! Congrats on being PUPO 

Ci x


----------



## sabah m

wow berry    they will be sticky!!!!

Hannushka-I had ET at the bridge too, where are you from!! I am in saaaaarrff London  Hope you  have been reassured by the other natural ladies xx

Vt we will all be praying for your little frostie to thaw for mummy    but it looks like this thread has had pretty outstanding thaw success so far!!

Ladies-losing the PMA...I know its very silly but did a HPT yesterday (2dp6dt) and obviously it was a bfn......I can't help it  I have no patience and I just want to know!!!!!!! Been feeling like I have no symptoms so they have left me  Have done no work today, I think if I start work from when DS leaves for nursery I am more likely to 1) get work done, 2) keep my silly mind occupied


----------



## BerryChelt74

Thanks girls. I had 6 thaw out of the 10 but only 4 good enough to put back in although 4 is the max anyway no matter how much I plead.

Sahah- walk away from the peesticks, its not good testing that early and it does nothing for your PMA or wallet. x


----------



## eeyore5700

Hi ladies

Sabah- Its horrible what this wait does to you isn't it but try to get your PMA back hun. Don't feel down its far far too early. Looks like we need to get the     on you. I know what you mean about feeling like they have left you. In my last cycle i was convinced I had lost them when I went for a wee after transfer. I just felt so empty the minute we left. 

AFM- I am now officially PUPO with 2 blasts. 2 of the 7 developed to blasts and we have to call again tomorrow to see how the other 5 are and if they have become ice babies once again. Unfortunately my wait is not a 2 week one its 18 days, don't know why but thats when my clinic tells people to test now. So I am defiantly going to go    this time

Hope everyone is ok
xx


----------



## PositiveCi

18 days eeyore5700 - ouch!! That is harsh!!!! Well you know where we all are.  Hugs xx


----------



## salstewart

18 days, oh my goodness  that's a long wait for u eeyore,   you get some good news at the end.
Berrychelt..... 4 wow..... good for u, wishing u lots and lots of luck, Sal x


----------



## eeyore5700

Thankyou Ci and Sal. I wont make it to 18 days, I usually bleed before hand with BFN and with the one BPF I had I tested early   . It so nice know there are people to talk to though and help get you through the wait. How are you ladies holding up? Sal have you manage to avoid POAS? 
    For you both (and everyone else on TWW) that you get your BFP this time xx


----------



## nippo

Wow Berrychelt 4 frosties! I really hope one or two? catch! Sending you positive vibes! I wish I could do that but I'm only allowed two.  

Eeyore good luck with everything, 18 days is so long, stay strong. Resist the urge to pee on the sticks! Resist!! Lol

I have Thursday and Friday off for transfer. Starting to feel nervous! Since the miscarriage I feel pregnant every month, this month I'm getting that funny taste in my mouth a bit like when I was pregnant. I'm scaring myself into thinking I am! But I sort of know I'm not so it has to be hormonal, so now I'm starting to worry that if my hormones haven't settled maybe my my body will reject the frosties! I've become so neurotic it's awful. sorry girls, it's the only place I can talk about my worries and not feel like a raving loony!


----------



## colly74

Nippo- Have you done a test you never know

Babaybelle -  im so sorry, thinking of you.xxxx

Berrychelt- WOW WOW WOW 4 embros!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOW!!!! lets hope they dont all divide, 8 babies!!!    only joking, i think if you fall with twins or more im sure you def know before your test date My sister triplets 11 years ago and she knew alot earlier too!! really bad morning sickness.

AFM- im still waiting for AF to arrive, was due Monday (yesterday) can wait to get started now.

Hello to everyone else.
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## salstewart

Lol eeyore..... just about, had a box of 2 delivered with my shopping earlier!!
Thankfully got distracted with the gypsy weddings tonight, will see what tmrw brings  
Hope you and all other girls are doing okay   Sal x


----------



## nippo

Colly, no I haven't. It's only a few days since ovulation so probably mother nature being cruel. I do this to myself every month but it's been much worse since mc.

Anyways, onwards and upwards for me. 

Good luck to all those pupo and those waiting transfer!

Xxx


----------



## BerryChelt74

I know that 4 sounds a lot, but its pretty normal in Cyprus to have 3 or 4 put back in, not like the UK where they tend to be more conservative. I hope they dont all divide, have you seen that octmom, she is awful, dont want to end up like that. Besides my back is buggered already, I think 8 would kill me.I'm only 4 10' so dont think there is room for lots.

eeyore- not sure I could wait 18 days, last time after a fresh cycle I lasted a week before I tested. 

babybelle- I am so sorry. x

Nippo- I get the funny taste every month before AF shows, as well as sore boobs and nausea, mother nature is very cruel sometimes. 

colly74 hope af turns up. x


----------



## skyelar

More pupo ladies- congrats and hope you stay positive xx

Sabah I hope you have some PMA back, so difficult sometimes.   

I am getting impatient enough waiting for transfer, dread to think what I will be like on 2ww. Feel like this cycle has gone on for ages. I know people say it is easier than a fresh cycle but for me it's taken just as long and its waiting that I find more difficult. I am sure it is less stressful on the body tho so I suppose that's a bonus.

Sending   and sticky vibes to all pupo ladies xx hi to everyone still waiting x


----------



## hannahDMP

Morning Girls,

Is there room for another one?!

This is my first FET and had my gonapeptyl downreg injection on 6th January, followed by a scan on 30th January which showed my lining was thin and ovaries quiet. I then started taking 3 x 2mg progynova a day and had a second scan on 9th February which showed my lining at 13mm. I'm feeling really nervous today as we are having 2 blastocysts defrosted tomorrow morning, before they are transferred tomorrow afternoon! I'm      hard that they defrost successfully so as they can get warm and snuggly in my tummy for the next 9 months      and also that this will work for us, we want it more than ANYTHING...

Wishing you all the very best of luck through your cycles, be strong girls   

Love Hannah x x x x


----------



## Hannushka

Morning ladies,
*Sabah*- I'm around Kingston area. Having tx in QM but transfer in Bridge. And yes, you are testing wayyyy too early. Stay away from the sticks!!  x
*Hannah*- I wish you the best of luck tomorrow, honey! Try not to worry (easier said, eh?)   
*Skyelar* I know what you're saying. I started with a calm mindset, no stress, no nothing, but gradually I've got myself into a right crazy-stressy-state again. I'm ok now again as got my LH surge and all is booked in. We just need to breath, there is nothing more we can do. I firmly believe that our bodies are much less stressed than on a fresh cycle though so that can only be a good thing  
*Berrychelt*- Oh dear, can you imagine  4'10 octomum! he heee. I'm sure it won't happen though... I think... 
*Nippo-* Try to calm down, though I know what you're saying. I went through a phase after my chemical pregnancy when I thought every month that I was pregnant. The amount of money I spent on tests fooling myself to believe my af was late,then testing and next day af would come. Of course I hope that you are pregnant and don't have to go through the tx . I only have the day of the transfer off this time. Last time I took the whole week off and drove myself crazy. I can't take the day after 'cause I've just given my notice and wouldn't get paid for th time off and I need every penny for our move to Finland. x
*Eeyore* 18 days wait, wow.That's odd especially with blasts. But I'm sure they know best.    pupo-lady xx
everyone- Good luck to you all x
afm- I'm much calmer now. Good to hear most of you on natural cycle are not taking cyglogest. I suppose I gotta then listen to my consultant and you guys and not take them  i suppose it is just waiting now. Can't believe I'll be pupo on monday  The only thing I'm scare dof is that monday is 20th and according to my calculation my af is due 29th, isn't that a bit short,makes me think the af is already ready to go by monday if you get what i mean... ohhhhh, why do we have to go through this?
xxxxxxxx
Hanna


----------



## skyelar

Hi Hanna, does it not depend on which stage your embryo's are at?? I thought if they were day 5/6 they transfer a bit later than day3's. Not an expert at all tho but that might be a reason.


----------



## ANGELA29A

Hannah BMP, good luck for transfer, did we cycle togetehr in August?? we are having our 1st FEt july?? although beginning to wonder if I can wait than long!!!


----------



## Hannushka

Skyelar- Yeah, I know that's why they do it later but I still worry  
xxx


----------



## nippo

One more sleep till transfer  

Hope everyone is well. Will let you know how It goes with the thaw.


----------



## BerryChelt74

Good luck nippo. x


----------



## vt1982

OMG I feel sick now, im so nervous now the time has come. I will be glad wen tomo is over at least then we will either hav our little embie on board or the game is over once again. I am trying to stay positive but its so difficult as i never have any luck in life.
Thinking of u nippo tommorow n gud luck.xx


----------



## PositiveCi

HannahBMP....Welcome  Hope your embies defrosted well hon xx

Nippo - best of luck for your ET tomorrow!

vt1982 - Best of luck for the thaw tomorrow! I have my fingers crossed for your lil embie xx

Hannuska - it is nice that our bodies are under less stress on a FET, yours even less so being on a natural cycle!

Skylar - I felt my FET cycle lasted longer than my fresh one, I just felt that it dragged!

How is everyone else today??

Ci xx


----------



## vt1982

Thanks CI, it is nice to know others r thinking about you. Its funny because when you had ur transfer i ran downstairs to tell my other half ur embie had survived the thaw. I was thrilled for u, n really hope u get ur BFP. How r u feeling ? 
Gud luck to everyone else goin for transfer this week, n i hope we get to join the 2ww and then can go on to the BFP forum xx


----------



## PositiveCi

It is the best feeling having people on your side, I love all you ladies on here!!  So nice you told your hubby about my little embie!!

I do really have my fingers crossed for you and your little embie babe xx

I'm OK, very very tired all day, I get up at 4am to insert the magic bullet and go back to bed but don't sleep well, so it's catching up with me now!

Ci xx


----------



## BerryChelt74

Ah the joys of magic bullets, they are a joy. Sure anne summers sells them as well   In fact I think they may go in the same place!!

Sorry couldnt resist, please forgive my being yucky. Bored here on my own and far too much time to think.

Its so nice to have people on your side you can talk to and share all yout worries with. I'm not close to my parents who live in Canada so I haven't told them yet. My mum would try and talk me out of it as she feels as I am partially sighted I shouldn't have kids. I did tell my sil but asked her to keep it quiet from my bro who is of the same mind as my mum. Sadly he found out last time just after I got my BFP and put me under a lot of stress, saying he would tell my mother. His daughter was born the day I started to mc and he insisted I come up to help them out as my sil had a c section so I had to care for a new born whilst mc. I didnt want to go, but he said if I didnt help he would tall my parents what I had been up to. You can imagine that has opened up a bit of a rift between him as the stress he put me under may have been the cause of the mc. So this time only a handful of close friends know and they are right behind me but as they seem to have children as easily as splitting peas I dont think they can truly understand. They are both trying for no 4 so I reckon by the time I get back at least one of them if not both will be pregnant. 

C'est le vie I guess,

Sorry started off as a happy post and has ended with me saying woe is me. Not good. 

Take care ladies.  x


----------



## colly74

Berrychelt -  just read what you last posted   , I cant beleive your brother did that to you, how terrible of him to say all that to force you to help him out!!!! Im so angry, I could punch him!!!!!!  , I wouldnt have spoken to him again after he done that to me, I really really hope he doesnt find out and if he dose and he is like he is again, id have nothing to do with him!!!! I too have a brother who is nothink but a pain in the   !!!!!! , always causing trouble in my family that most of us have nothink to do with him now. I wish you all the best in this cycle.
AFM- still waiting for AF to come!!!! driving me mad, was due on monday!!! cant start my injections til day 2 of cycle!!!!

VT1982 and Nippo - good luck for tomz and thinking of you both.

Hi to everyone else.

xxxx


----------



## BerryChelt74

thanks Colly, sadly thats just the way things are, I am doing a counselling course at the moment and the thing I have learnt is that you can't can't change people, you can only change the way you react to their behaviour so I have accepted that he is an **** and dont think about him. My gran said when I was a child that people like me shouldn't have kids so she would try and take them off me. She will one day go to a very warm place down below and that is fine. 

Sorry your brother is a pain too, last thing we need is familly not being nice. makes is all so much harder. 

I shall do the tampon dance straight away but I'm afraid the orange frilly nicks are at home.


----------



## sharoon

*Hannah, Nippo and vt1982 * - the very best for tomorrow! 

I have my scan to check my lining tomorrow. Feel a bit sore and bloated so I hope it's due to a nice thick lining and nothing else.

To everyone on 2WW - stay strong and resist those pee sticks. Better to wait and have a definite answer, than put yourself through something that may be incorrect and mess with your emotions either way.

Only a few people know what we're doing. PGD is a difficult thing to understand if you're not in that position so I fully understand how it must be dealing with family/friends and their attitudes!!

Sharon x


----------



## eeyore5700

Hi ladies 


Hannah, Nippo and VT good luck for tomorrow    


Berrychelt - sounds awful what your brother did. People who don't have to go through this rollercoaster just don't understand what it's like for us. I'm so glad there is sites like this. The ladies on this site get you through everything and offer so much support. 


Colly- I hope AF turns up soon   


Sorry if i have missed any personals but too tired to scroll back, but keep up the PMA ladies.


AFM - other embies didnt do too well and 1 out of the 5 was refrozen. So this may be our last cycle. I haven't felt too good today though, I have had awful and I mean awful cramping today. Feel like I have done too much and ruined any chances we might have had. I usually take day following ET off work but we were so short staff this week and I was lucky to get yesterday off short notice. I had to help a pregnant lady off the bed and thought afterwards ooooops shouldn't have done that. The cramping started not long afterwards. Not sure if its related but mind is working overtime. I just keep waiting for AF now!!!


  to all xx


----------



## BerryChelt74

Hannah, Nippo and vt1982 - good luck. x


----------



## nippo

Thanks everyone!

Vt1982 - hope everything goes well today. X x x

No call yet! I felt very confident yesterday but all this waiting is hard! My heart is in my throat whenever the phone rings!

Hope everyone is doing well sorry for the non personals, but thinking of you all

Xx


----------



## vt1982

Well ladies games over for me. Embie didnt survive the thaw,really gutted.
I felt physically sick all morning.
Gud luck nippo n sharon for today x


----------



## nippo

Oh Vt1982 I'm so, so sorry. I don't know what to say. I feel devastated for you. I wish I could just give you a massive   and know that even though it feels awful, it isn't the end. Have a good cry, let it all out on here, we're all here for you.

So sorry x x x x x x


----------



## skyelar

Vt    so gutted for you xxx


----------



## ANGELA29A

VT cant imagine how you must be feeling, im so sorry.xx


----------



## Faithope

*vt* I am so sorry 

I hardly post as I can't keep up with the thread 

I had my lining scan this morning and happy to say that it's 11mm and triple stripe  Got shown the screen and wow, it was as clear as anything, looked like a burger bun with a thick white line in the middle  Nurse said that transfer is likely to be end of next week  thought it would be on monday, so have awhile to wait.................

Big  to you all, wherever you are in this scary process  xxx


----------



## Murf

vt1982 - so sorry, words fail me, it is so unfair.  i hope you can pick yourself up, dust yourself down and find the strength to battle on, I am sure you will.  Take care. xxx


----------



## Hannushka

vt1982 -   So sorry to hear x
Nippo & Sharon- Best of luck today xxx

afm- been googling and googling whether I should or should not use my old cyclogests during this natural cycle... Can't make up my mind! I only have 13 of them so it wouldn't be enough anyway to start let's say now, but from et? I don't know. I suppose I'll ask Bridge when the transfer is. My nurses keep saying noooo...


----------



## salstewart

Vt, so sorry to hear ur news, no words can express how you must be feeling. Hope you get some comfort from all the girls on here.   Sal x


----------



## PositiveCi

Oh my god vt1982 I am SO sorry....   I don't think words can express how gutted you must be and how gutted we all are for you.  Look after yourself hon xxx


----------



## Wombly

So sorry VT


----------



## sabah m

OMG VT   Devastated for you, was so sure it would be ok.  I am so so sorry


----------



## BerryChelt74

Vt1982- so so sorry, it must be devastating.


----------



## ritzi

VT so sorry   

hannushka - don't use your cyclogest on a natural FET - once you are on them you will need them till 12 weeks......if you have been advised to have a natural tx then trust your body and go for it - you won't need cyclogest. 

eeyore - if you were naturally pg you would be carrying on working as normal with no idea - so please don't worry. 

AFM - lining still thin, 5.4, so not great but it never is....we are carrying on and ET is planned for 25th. lots of drugs so it might thicken before then. has a good triple pattern so we'll see   

hard to keep up as the thread is fast - but nice to read how you are all doing. 

ritz


----------



## wagon1

HI there, I am new to fertility friends so forgive me if I am not quite in the right place. I have just finished my 7th cycle ICSI today with a BFN. I have 2 frosties from cycle 3 ( I did get pregnant on this cycle but was ectopic) . I don't have much faith in FET and am not even sure how it works...I do know they use the pill and some other medications...can anyone help me...I want to have some information before I go for my appointment next week....are there any questions I should be asking? Has anyone had success on thawing with just 2 embryos? I know these are silly questions but I am just searching for hope as this will be the end of the road for us a my egg quality is now poor (38 years old). I am hoping against hope. I do remember toe consultant saying I was a good sign that I got pregnant with that batch it showed they were good quality....of the 7 cycles they were the only ones worth freezing....has anyone else heard this? Sorry for the rambling...just desparate


----------



## salstewart

Hello Wagon1,

So sorry to hear of ur BFN, sending u a big  
I'm afraid I can't advise on the medical side, every clinic is different and has different ways.
I've just undergone a FET though, we had 3 embies chillin and the first one they thawed survived and was replaced no problem, I'm 10dpt transfer today.
This is my first FET, I had a fresh cycle before but ended with BFP. I'm on progynova pills and prontogest injections daily.
I'm sure some of the other girls with more knowledge can be of more help. Sal x x


----------



## sharoon

*vt1982* Oh I'm so, so sorry. How awful, feel for you..I really do. Do you have any options for more treatment cycles?

AFM - lining was 8.2mm and ovaries nice and quiet so transfer booked in for next Friday (24th). Bit miffed though as nurse said they won't call me on the day (to give news of thaw) as they don't believe it's right to give that kind of news over the phone whilst we'd be travelling in. So will only find out when we get there. That'll be one anxious journey 

Sending you all gorgeous warmth and well wishes 

Sharon x


----------



## PositiveCi

Yeh guys didn't call me either, we took it as a positve sign that the consultant called us into the room for the transfer, but best of luck for the thaw Sharon!! I panicked filled my bladder and has guys are ALWAYS late with their ET my bladder was overfilled and had to let some out using the 3 second rule...not nice! I couldn't enjoy the embie going in as I was concentrating so hard on not weeing my the consultant...lol

Ci xxx


----------



## nippo

Sharon, that's a strange way to deliver yr news. Make you travel all the way in to tell you the worstor the best.

It is awful, the wait for thaw results.  I was lucky today and had my transfer, but am very sensitive to some ladies here who have had some tough news today.

Could you tell them that you'd prefer to know before you leave? Just quite stressful for you particularly right before a transfer...


----------



## sharoon

Nippo - well done, lovely news for you   Doubt Guys will change their policy. ET is booked for 11.50 so we'd have to leave home a few hours before that. Must admit I kinda see why they do it. Would hate to be on a busy train and blub like an idiot in front of strangers if the news is bad! 

Ci - nurse said to me to arrive 20 mins early and start drinking when I get there. Which I'll defo do. For my transfer first time round they were late and I was so desperate for a tiddle I was hopping around in my foam shoes and bumless gown like a fool! I have a crap bladder


----------



## nippo

Sharon, I guess it is quite early so you wouldn't have to wait for almost 3 quarters of a day like me!

Guys are a good hospital so you can trust them I think. Excited for you.

Now playing the waiting game. Praying for sore Boobs and nausea!


----------



## skyelar

Sharon - LOL at that image!! I was the same at my last transfer, it really distracts you from the 'moment' of transfer which I am sure I would have been more emotional had I not just wanted to pee!
Nippo- congrats, understand your need to be sensitive, always tough when someone else has bad news.
In for scan tomorrow so hopefully it will be nice and thick and they will give me a date for ET.
Hugs to all xx


----------



## colly74

Vt1982- so sorry, just cant imagine how you feel  
Nippo- so glad for you, now try and enjoy your 2ww.xxxx

AFM- my AF finally came today       so i be starting my meds tomorrow!!!!



xxxxxxx


----------



## Hannushka

Morning
Colly- Yay!! Best of luck on your commensing tx.   
Ci & Sharon- I was the same on my last ET. I started drinking before I left home so by the time I got to Waterloo, I was bursting! It happened to be the day of Ascot and tyhe station was FULL. I was literally elbowing the people to rush to the loo, and had to start drinking all over again. Well, by the time I got to Bridge, same thing, I was hopping around like Sharon and my hubby wouldn't let me go to the loo. As I got on the stretch, the man kept talking and talking and just when he was ready to start I had to jump off the stretch cause I thought I was gonna wee on him   He assured me it was just nerves and we got it done, but needless to say, any emotion I was expecting from the procedure was disguised by my need to wee  
I got no more time for personals, will catch up later...
BTW- Have you guys been having   during FET cycles?
xxxxxxxxx
Hanna


----------



## hannahDMP

Morning Ladies   

Thank you ALL for the good luck wishes for yesterday, it really means a lot to me to have the support of fellow FFers, we are all individuals, but share a special bond even if it is a sad one.

I'm going to attempt some personals....

Vt1982, I was so sorry to read your post, it must have been heart breaking to hear that news...sending you    and really hope you start to feel stronger soon. I agree with Nippo, it's not the end.





Hannushka, wishing you lots of luck for Monday - really hope all goes well...am chuckling about your wee tale! See below...

Skyelar, wishing you lots of luck for your scan today and hope they give you a date for ET

Hello Angela, good to see you on here! We sure did cycle last Summer - it seems so long ago now...really hope July comes round quickly for you and wishing you lots and lots of luck with your cycle then 

Nippo, glad yesterday went well for you...it's nice to have a cycle buddy to share this manic time with! Wishing you lots of luck   

BerryChelt74, was sad to read your story, if only people understood just a tiny fraction of what was truly involved with IF eh?    really hope you have success this time - we share the same OTD!

PositiveCi, I can relate to your very full bladder - very painful!? Hope you're managing to get some sleep and time isn't dragging too slowly for you

Colly74, glad your A/F has arrived, you're on the way again hun!

Sharoon, glad your scan went well today    seems strange that your clinic don't update you on the progress of your embies? Will    hard for you that defrost successfully

Eeyore5700, really hope the cramping was your little blasts bedding in tight for the next 9 months    

Faithope, glad your scan went well, all sounds perfect inside! Good luck for next Friday

Ritzi, hope your lining continues to thicken over the next few days and good luck for ET next weekend

Wagon1, this is my first attempt at a FET, so am learning as I go! My experience has been a lot easier than either of the previous fresh cycles I've done! I had a downreg injection at the beginning of Jan to shed my lining. I had a scan before starting progynova 3 times a day. A second scan 10 days later before starting progesterone support and yesterday was blast transfer, OTD 28th Feb so in all the same amount of time as a fresh cycle but a fraction of the drugs and "zombie" feeling! Wishing you lots of luck with your appointment next week

    to Murf, Salstewart and Sabah m, I hope I haven't left anybody out!


Well yesterday seemed a LONG day. We had the phonecall at 11am to say both blasts had defrosted successfully - phew! My heart was beating so fast...the nurse told us to arrive about twenty minutes before the transfer so she could talk us through their progress...we have an hour and a half journey to the hospital so we left shortly after I'd spoken to the nurse. 
I had a bottle of water which I drank on the way and had another when we arrived at the hospital...by the time it came to the transfer, I was so full, but was too scared to go to the loo in case I couldn't stop!
We met the embryologist and she told us our little blasts were both viable. One was beginning to hatch and the other looked strong - all lovely news    . I was eager to have them transferred as I was uncomfortably full at this point!
We went into the transfer room and the nurses were very kind getting me comfortable. My doctor arrived and he scanned me and commented on my full bladder...he started the procedure but wasn't happy as my bladder was too full and my womb is reverted anyway, so he couldn't judge if he had the catheter in the right place. So, within in minutes...he was thankfully extracting the p*** out of me!!!!! It was a school boy error really on my part and my own fault for drinking too much, I just wanted to get everything right for the transfer - I'd gone too far though    sooo....after this, things went swimmingly! The doctor was able to get a better view and the little blasts were put in me and we had a scan picture to take away with us and look lovingly at!
Our OTD is 28th February and we're quietly              that this is our time please.

Lots of love to you all, Hannah x x x x x x


----------



## nippo

Wow Hannah congrats. Apart from the full bladder bit, that was exactly the same story as me. One hatching and one good blast!

I wasn't told to fill my bladder, just to be a little full so they can see through it to cervix so I've never really drank more than a glass before going to clinic.

VT- not sure if yr still reading but I hope re doing ok. We all miss you and hope that this doesn't deter you from trying again. X  

Berrychelt - sorry to hear about the lack of support. It makes things so much harder. Emotional blackmail is really low. If you can, don't give in or just distance yrself. I know that is so hard to do.

Everyone else, really sorry I'm on my mobile and ff. Isn't mobile friendly! Will poP on later to see how everyone is doing.

Xxxx


----------



## PositiveCi

Colly - pleased you can start your drugs!!

Hannushka - your story made me laugh! That's even better than mine, the consultant commented on my leg shaking and I thought to myself 'it's cos I'm concentrating on not weeing on you' lol

Hannah - thanks for asking after me, sleeping ok,set my alarm at 4am to insert the magic bullet so I can go back to bed and let it take and I just can't sleep afterwards so im always tired now 
Congrats on the hatching blast and being Pupo 

Hi everyone else xx


----------



## Frangipanii

Otd today- bfp. Long way to go yet though. Love to u all. X


----------



## BerryChelt74

Thanks Hannah- you must be testing the 14 days then if your OTD is the same as mine, not that i will be leaving it that long as have to let a friend know if she needs to get me more meds from Cyprus.


Skyelar-good luck with scan. 

coy-woo hoo for af. 

When I had my transfer like everyone else I was bursting for a wee and they kept me waiting for over an hours so really was bursting, was worried that I would wee on the Dr as well. Then after you have to wait 20 mins to use a bed pan as we have to rest for 2 hours after. It was the longest 20mins of my life and I was that desperate that I couldn't go, it took ages to go and the nurse kept popping back in to ask if I had finished but hadn't even started. Maybe it is just the fact that the bedpan is so uncomfortable and the feeling that you are going to wet the bed. Last time I needed it again after and no nurses around so had to put the bed pan under myself whilst keeping flat and then get a full one out from under me without spilling it. That was horrible. Can see the funny side now though.

The things we put up with, the men really do have an easy time I reckon.


----------



## nippo

Waitingagain!  !!!

I know it is very early days but I wish you all the luck in the world! So pleased that you've been successful! yey!


----------



## hannahDMP

Many congratulations Waitingagain! Hope all goes well for you over the next 9 months - you must be floating!


----------



## Murf

Yay to waitingagain !!!!!!  huge congratulations, so good to hear a positive story.  Of course my heart goes out to those who haven't had good news, this journey is so hard.  I am keeping everything crossed for those still to test in Feb, hope you are not going too insane whilst waiting.  So, got my transfer date through today - 15th March hopefully, I am still reeling a bit from the mishap in December when the hospital got my transfer wrong, they had my embies down as day 3 and they are day 2 so they didn't thaw them in time.  Still, because of this they have agreed we can have two transferred this time as their usual guidelines stipulate only 1 after a successful birth so I am grateful for that.  I needed two embies to get one baby last time so if all goes well, I am in with the same chance.  Can't wait to start taking some HRT, this down regging is taking it's toll... Good luck to those with tests coming up. xxxxx


----------



## Faithope

*Hey ladies*

*Hannah* Thanks for asking after me and thank you for describing how your transfer went-it really helps to read other ladies stories  so pleased that your blasts survived! Roll on OTD hey hun 

*waitingagain* Congrats hun!!!!

Big  to everyone else too xxxxx


----------



## Wombly

Waitingagain - congrats on your BFP!!!! I know what you mean about having a way to go yet but try & enjoy it    

Murf - i also seem to need 2 embies to get 1 baby (been pg 3 times with singletons but had 2 embies put back every time) - you watch, we'll get pg with twins now I've said that    

Hannah - congrats on being PUPO!!

Berry - hmm the bed pan thing doesn't sound nice    - at my clinic they just put them back & off you go....wouldnt' mind a nice 2hr lie down afterwards.

colly - yay! It feels so good when you can finally get going   

Hanna - yes we have been 'doing it' throughout tx (and all our tx's) but the risk of getting pg naturally is literally 0-1% (for us). I try to keep things going as normally as possible (not always that easy though)

AFM - baseline scan today & lining is nice & thin, ET is now set for 7th March - seems like aaaages away!

Wombly x


----------



## Sarah Anne

Haven't posted for a while on this thread but been reading...  Just wanted to say, with regards to bed pan, I had sedation for ET and needed loo, could hardly move or do anything, until nurse said she would get a bedpan, then I was all sprightly and up to the loo in no time  They weren't getting a bed pan near me


----------



## sabah m

Waitingagain congratulations!!!!!!! Most wonderful news!!! Did you have any symptoms in 2ww?


Sarah Anne     


Wombly-you're getting there, enjoy the pre 2ww normality!!


Hannah congrats on being PUPO, lots of good blasts/ hatching blasts here so come on and implant for your mummys!!!!     


Colly-glad you are on your way....flipping prontogest gave me a really hard huge lump on right thigh, they told me to start injecting in butt but now I can't sit on right side   


Hello to everyone else!!!


Ci    how are you today??  Hope feeling more positive.  I have been feeling nauseous for what seems like days now, can it all be nerves?      its a good sign!!


----------



## Murf

Hi sabah m.  Sorry, when is your test date please?  I am keeping everything crossed for you. xxxx


----------



## PositiveCi

Hey Sabah - how are you hon? Praying that your nausea is to do with the little embie bedding down in your lining and releasing the lovely HCG! 

Have been having some odd little things myself, but just could just be really wanting signs and imagining them myself but also really reallly don't want to get my hopes up as it could be a/f lurking round the corner to catch me off guard. So just gonna try and get past the weekend and pray a/f stays away....but am fairly positive and listening to Zita xxx


----------



## BerryChelt74

I don't know if anyone is thinking of pregnancy tests yet, but amazon had 2x first response early tests for £6.33 with free P&P. Bargain I think. 

I am feeling a bit queasy today as well and funny taste in mouth but get that in the lead up to AF too. 

x


----------



## sabah m

Thanks for your support ladies....Murf OTD is 22nd but it will be a miracle if I last before testing on sunday!!   I have a supply from the pound shop!! I have already used one clearblue digital and tesco's finest own branded ones, will save the other clear blue till sunday, then won't test till OTD.


Ci     AF will not rear her ugly head till 9 months time!!!(or longer if you breastfeed   )


Do you know what, Berry, Murf, Ci....we could all be pregnant and we just don't know it yet


----------



## BerryChelt74

I am convinced we are to be honest. X


----------



## nippo

I really hope that you all are!

Sabah I really really hope that yr nausea is pregnancy related. That would be amazing.

Xx


----------



## PositiveCi

Yay    that we all are!!!

This is so nerve wracking, I am officially on knicker watch cos on my 1st cycle i l started spotting 2 days before OTD and full on a/f came the day before and on my 2nd cycle a/f came 4 days before....so am  . DPs away so I am going out to distract myself, going to run a speed dating section of an evening, so lots of laughter will hopefully release those feel good hormones. 

Ci xx


----------



## daisy17

Hey everyone!  It's been a while since I've posted but I've been reading up on all ur posts, 

Waitingagain congrats hope the next 8 months go well for you! 

Colly ur 1 day ahead if me lol, my af finally came today so I start my meds today, my next appt is on the 29 feb to check lining at the clinic, have ur got a date yet for your scan? Well good luck I hope it goes well for both of us! X x 

Good luck to everyone else! And dong test too early!!! Step away from the pee sticks!! Lol


----------



## skyelar

Must have lost my last post!
Waitingain congrats!! Lovely news! Xx
Really hope you guys are all pregnant right now! Xx
So many people on here now, hope everyone is doing ok and keeping positive.
Had my lining scan today, 12.4mm. ET booked for next wednesday. Does anyone think lining might be too thick?? Worried that it will be too thick by transfer day, consultant didn't seem concerned but of course I am paranoid!
Love to all xx


----------



## nippo

Skyelar I think a nice thick fluffy lining for yr little embies to snuggled into is good. At lease that's what my doc told me! they'll love it. 


Good luck Ci! Stay positive, I think it makes such a difference - speed dating sounds like a really fun way to take your mind off testing!

I've taken today off but nobody is around to play with - dh still at work. My doc said to take it easy for the first couple of days...What does that mean? Lying down or can I go out...?


----------



## colly74

Hi Girls!!!

Daisy- Im on day 2 of cycle and start my supercur tonite, hubby has to give them to me as i cant do it!!! so we wait til little man is abed so we can do it in peace. Ive got my apt on 28th!!!! so we are very close together!!!! getting excited now, how many embros have you got frozen?? how many are they telling you to thaw??

Waitingain -  wow congreatulations!!!! keep us posted on how you are doing.xx

sabah -  i reckon you are pregnant too?? maybe with twins

Hi to everyone else.
xxxx


----------



## BerryChelt74

well my nausea is out of control, went to dinner and had a few mouth full of soup and then had to leg it back to my room. Think a very early night is called for and maybe tomorrow I will feel better.

x


----------



## Frangipanii

Hi thanks ladies  for all the thoughtful comments. It is still a shock. Keep expecting somethin to go wrong. Dh does not understand that at all. Signs I had I think were cramps, implantation bleed an# nausea. And recently strong sense of smell, and sore boobs. Still on knickerwatch though. Annoyingly
Wishes of littles in all our lives soon. X


----------



## colly74

Cherrybelt - i reckon you have got more than one lovely little baby in there!!!!  

Cant rember who wrote about thickness of womb but when i had my son transfered my linning was 14mm thick so thick is good.  
xxx


----------



## BerryChelt74

i hope so, mind you i think i felt this way last time, funny how you cant remember.


----------



## sharoon

Loving everyone's wee stories! So funny 

*HannahDMP* - well done for everything thawing well - great news!

*Waitingagain* - brilliant news! Congrats

Sharon x


----------



## eeyore5700

Hi ladies

So much seems to have gone on over the last dew days.

Waitingagain HUGE congratulations.   So pleased for you.

Sabah and berrychelt- sounding good with those symptoms   its a BFP for you both. Also hope its a BFP for everyone else in their 2ww.

Sorry not been keeping up but been reall unwell since ET. The cramping is getting worse and I have had to resort to regular paracetamol (I really wanted to avoid it). I just don't understand why it is so bad as didnt have EC. I just hope its not the dreaded  trying to come through, but being held off by all the meds.

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## BerryChelt74

Eyore- hope you feeling better today. x


----------



## nippo

I'm developing a sore throat.


----------



## PositiveCi

Obviously I am not speed dating myself as I am with my DP (just wanted to make that clear) I am hosting a 30 minute speed dating section of an evening!! lol

Taking it easy, just means pottering about and watching movies etc, lots of girls say to keep moving to keep the blood circulating...what I did was watch lots of telly, went for little walks...so just chilling out.  If I was to lie down for the 4 days I was off, I think I would have gone mental...lol

xxx


----------



## nippo

So far I've watched Jeremy Kyle, gone to the dentist and stuffed my face! Not the most exciting day lol! I might try and get out tomorrow, maybe to the cinema.

Sorry, I knew you were hosting and not speed dating yourself lol!

I really hope that I don't fall ill, not feeling 100% - a bit worried it'll affect implantation.   hope not...

X x x


----------



## PositiveCi

For some reason i always have coldy fluey type symptoms with the extra progesterone, just look after yourself and get lots of sleep xx


----------



## nippo

Thanks for the good advice!

Xx


----------



## ritzi

hi all you are very chatty today   

congrats to waitingagain   

re symptom checking i am very jealous as i will be having pregnyl, so will have no clue if i am pg or if its the pregnyl   will be having a blood test so not too long to wait....

sounds like a few of you are hopeful   stay positive everyone.....

can i ask - for those on medicated FET, did you stop your suprecur when you started your getone/cyclogest?

ritz


----------



## Hannushka

Oh my goodness, a lot of chatter today!  
Waitingagaiin- Congrats honey! Great news! Was yours natural or medicated? xx
Nippo- Hope you feel better soon xx
Eeyore- Hope your cramping has eased up honey    
Berrychelt- I'm sure there is a good happy reason(s) for your nausea  
Skyelar- Your lining sounds nice and cosy for the new 'tenant' Try not to worry xx
Daisy- Good luck for your treatment, hun x 
Sabah- Nausea sounds like a very good sign xx
Everyone-   
afm- Not much to report. I've been feeling nauseous today too, and yes, it did cross my mind, several times in fact , that a huge miracle has hapened and after everything, I have conceived naturally. 
Well, after all these years it'd be a true miracle! I think even my boobs are a bit tender... hmmm. I have to stop this nonsense! I keep fooling myself with these sensations every month! At the same time my panic is growing re: the transfer, I keep thinking they must got the dates wrong, it is 5 day blast, I lh-surged 13th feb but my af is due 28th feb, transfer is 20th feb... 8 days before af is due! Sounds really short time?? aaarrrgh, going crazy. Re: bladder on transfer, yeah, this time they said to only half-fill bladder, last time i ws told it's gotta be full, so I'll just have a small bottle of water just before going in. 
I gotta go to sleep now.
Take care all xx
Hanna


----------



## salstewart

Evening ladies,
Hope we are all hanging in there.
Sabah I see your on the lovely Prontogest also.... it sucks, my butt constantly feels like it's been belted (not that I've ever had my butt belted but I'm sure I can imagine lol!!) sitting down is a pain for me also! My fertility nurse said it had to go in my butt only, she was very strict about this, infact it's not even butt, more love handles. Have told my hubby if I have a spare needle I'd gladly use it on him lol. Hope u can now park that butt and it's not too sore. Sal x


----------



## BerryChelt74

sals- buy a spare needle and let him know how it feels. Does anyone do their own injections in the bum? Cos I have to do mine (luckily only once a week) and wondering how I am going to do it. 

hannah- a natural micacle would be wonderful. x


----------



## salstewart

Morning BerryChelt,

I've had to do some of my own injections, my nurse was pretty adamant that I couldn't do them on my own but needs must!!
I do find them difficult especially as your meant to put the needle in then draw a bit back to make sure ur not bleeding before doing the shot! 
While my hubby was away I did my own whilst looking in the mirror but found it impossible to draw it back a bit before injecting. I just injected and hoped for the best......... something worked I just got a BFP this morning   Sal x


----------



## weeguapa

Hi everyone!
Hope it's ok to rejoin this thread.  I have just started my first medicated FET (after 6 failed natural cycle FETs). I had a prostap injection on Weds and haven't had any side effects yet...do they sometimes take a while to show up??  What should I expect?  I have always been scared of DR - both my ICSIs were short protocol so I have never done this before.  I would love any advice on how to cope with side effects...


I was told exercise was a good thing when downregging so I went back to bikram yoga yesterday.  And my goodness, every muscle hurts today!  Apparently bikram (hot yoga) is really good for fertility, but I would be too scared to do it on a 2ww...


Hope you're all doing well. It has been good to read updates from my January cycle buddies...been thinking about you!


Jess x


----------



## PositiveCi

SalStewart....masssive congratulations to you babe!! Woke up thinking about you this morning and so pleased it's the best news you could've hoped for 

Jess222 -Important to drink lots of whilst Downregging as it deydrates you, for me it also gave me hot flushes and headaches but if you drink 2 litres a day minimum then you should be OK for the headaches at least.  Exercise worked well for me too, only because the DR stage is quite long so it helped for me anyway.

Good morning everyone else xxx


----------



## nippo

Sal! Congratulations! Another BFP, such great news. So happy for you. It gives us such positive vibes!
  

Hi Jess, I've been wanting to try yoga for ages, bikram sounds great although, I agree, probably not right during 2ww

x


----------



## hannahDMP

Morning All

Murf, glad you have your transfer date through...hope the hospital shape up a bit this time and thaw your beauties in time for you...sounds like a bonus being able to have two put back,    all works out well for you

Faithope, thanks hun    OTD can't come soon enough...I am however enjoying the "dreamy" phase before all the obsessing over symptoms begins which is pretty imminent I fear!! Wishing you lots of luck for transfer next week   

Wombly, thanks hun    hope the 7th comes around quick for you...gives you plenty of time to get yourself ready, even though you're bound to be more than ready right now, like we all are I guess! Good luck   

Sarah Anne,    at bed pan fear, I'd have reacted the same!

Sabah m, here's to the beauties attaching themselves and making us all super happy mums!!    the nausea is a sign of your beauties getting themselves snuggly for the next 9 months   

Positive Ci,    your symptoms are true signs of a BFP heading your way next week      - loving the speed dating evening to have a few giggles!

BerryChelt, the first response tests sound a bargain! I've done the naughty thing of buying to cheap boots tests last week, so I have them to hand in a moment of weakness, I am however really going to be brave and wait for OTD?! Really hope the nausea is a good sign   

Daisy17, good luck for 29th!

Skyelar, my lining was 13mm when I went for my lining scan and panicked it would be too thick come transfer, but I asked the nurse and she said it couldn't be too thick. My consultant commented on it being nice and thick too, so am taking that as a positive!

Colly, thanks for the reaasurance re the lining too   

Thanks Sharoon   

Eeyore5700, try and get some rest hun and if the pain persists, it may be worth giving your clinic a quick bell?    its your embie snuggling in tight   

Nippo, how are you feeling today hun? Hope your sore throat is better   

Ritzi, hope all goes well for you   

Hannushka, a natural miracle would be so lovely to read about    , but if it isn't, I really hope your transfer goes well next week 

Salstewart, millions of congratulations to you! Am sooo happy for you!!!     

Jess2222, I had gonapeptyl as my downreg injection and I didn't really suffer too many symptoms, a few rogue headaches perhaps, but I could cope with those! Re exercise, I run every day - to clear my mind as much as being physically good for me, but have hung up my running shoes the day before transfer and hopefully for the next 9 months    ...it's just gentle strolls to keep the blood circulating with my little furbabes!

Hope all you FET ladies are doing well whatever stage you are.....

Just a quick question....have any of you been getting strange dreams at all? I think I read somewhere it's to do with the cyclogest? The thing is, over the past few nights, they've been like horrible panic attacks and I come to struggling to get my breath? Not nice   
Symptom wise, very little, a bit bloated and odd bits of nausea, but I'm not sure if I'm making that up?   

Lots of love, Hannah x x x x x


----------



## Sarah Anne

Hannah I dreamt last night that I got a BFP.  Then I woke up with my symptoms gone    Haven't had anything out of the ordinary though.

Good luck to you


----------



## BerryChelt74

sals- big congrats on the BFP.

My nauseas seems to be in check today, until until I sat down to breakfast that is. Also feel bloated and had horrible tummy pains this morning so I went back to bed for a few hours.

Found an interesting website called http://www.countdowntopregnancy.com that may be of interest.

You put in your cycles and the symptoms that you have everyday in the 2ww and then you can either compare them to your other cycles and the run up to af or to symptoms from ladies that recorded symptoms and then went on to be pregnant.
The hard bit was trying to work out how may dpo I was but I guessed that if I had 5dayers put back in that would make my "ovulation" 5 day before that.

I have used it before and can see that although I get sore boobs in the wait for af they are usually a different kind of sore so this is good to compare.

Anyway I will stop whittering on, hope everyone has a good weekend. x
/links


----------



## sabah m

salstewart  Congratulations on your      


Sarah    hang in there honey, you have to keep that     


So, I could not resist any longer (although yesterday was the only day I have not tested!)....this morning I used a pound shop test......very very very faint second line......my sister lives next door so I called her over so she could also POAS as is pregnant.  I wanted to know if her line showed up in the same place, as it was not directly next to test line.  Her line was in same position!!!!! Dare I believe it has happened?  I have left my last clearblue digital for tomorrow, 8dp6dt as tested positive with DS at this point.  I just want to be able to enjoy today thinking I have my    incase this is the last time i ever get to write these words and believe them          please God let it be true.


----------



## Sarah Anne

Sabah that's fantastic news - hope it stays and gets stronger   

Salstewart congrats


----------



## PositiveCi

Oh my god Sabah! Thats brilliant!!!! Praying it gets darker  I am allowing myself to be cautious happy for you! Gosh this is so exciting!!!

HannahDMP - I love that phase of potential too after ET where you have the whole 2 weeks to fantasise and then the symptons come and go and could be a/f, may not be a/f and just drive you     lol

The speed dating was FUN, just what I needed to take my mind of things, it was a 30s and 40s style vintage event so looking at all of the outfits was divine, also according to everyone I am 'injured' which was why I couldn't dance.  Also during the speed dating between bell ringing, it was so facinating watching attraction between some people but it was even better watching those who could not wait for their minute to be over...really funnny   I now have 60 envelopes to sort through in order to match people now...another welcome distraction... 

A few of you have mentioned wierd dreams...Thats a good sign, so fingers crossed it is a good sign for you ladies too ....  

Ci xxx


----------



## hannahDMP

BerryChelt, thanks for the link, will check that out at some point - sounds interesting! 

Sabah m - cautious congratulations coming your way sweet, keep us posted....!!!

Positive Ci, you know that potential phase? I kind of think I'm slipping into the next phase of paranoia and endless symptom spotting    as am on the bed with tummy cramps and a bit more nausea...praying a/f STOPS away....oh heck, this is going to be a long 10 days.....

H x


----------



## PositiveCi

Thanks Berrychelt for the link, but I feel like I am loosing it enough, think that would be a baadddd move for me....lol

Hannah - I am about 6 days ahead of you, and I have been on knicker watch since 2 days ago!! I don't have nausea exactly but tummy feels unsettled but think that it's because i've not eaten the healthiest over the last week or so! I did burp and taste a bit of sick lol But thats it!!  xx


----------



## eeyore5700

Salstewart - BIG    on your BFP. Have a happy and healthy 9 months.


Sabah- YAY!!!! Hope this is the first of many more BFP and the line gets darker each day for you.


Berrychelt thanks for the link.


xx


----------



## sharoon

Congrats Salstewart and Sabah! Lovely news. 

Take my last sniff of nasal spray today and start the cyclogest pessaries tomorrow. I've been having weird dreams anyway, so hope they don't get too much weirder!  Still scoffing brazil nuts, so hope my lining gets even thicker over next few days.  

Sharon x


----------



## ANGELA29A

waitingagain and salstwart, massive congratulations.xxxx

Sabah, a line is a line hun, congrats. 

Hannh your posts are fab.xx


----------



## BerryChelt74

Sabah- congrats, great news, it will be ok I am sure.

Sorry if the link has made it worse for the ones like me that are obsevive symptom watchers. May not have been the best idea to give out the link, but I find it helpful.

x


----------



## PositiveCi

No don't apologise at all hon, I wasn't expressing anything negative at all, I just know what I am like and Im trying to relax, if it helps others then it's definately a good thing  xxx


----------



## nippo

Yeah Berrychelt, don't apologise as some might find it helpful. I think all of the symptoms are so similar to af it's hard to tell. My last BFP I didn't have any nausea, so feeling sick is a really strong sign I think, that it is a strong pregnancy. I wonder if the lack of nausea was an indication that it wouldn't progress...

Sabah congratulations - I know it's early but I think your symptoms sound promising so praying it gets darker tomorrow!

Ci glad that yr event went well. Sounds like a laugh! Wishing you lots of positive vibes x

Hannah I'm much better today thank you for asking! It's only been two days but analyzing every symptom! feeling a lot of pressure down there!!!  

I'm not sure when I should be testing and forgot to ask. On ivf it was 10 days after transfer, does anybody know if it's the same for fet?


----------



## BerryChelt74

Thats ok then, will stop being so sensative.  

x


----------



## Sunnyday74

Hi Ladies

I dont post very often but am always popping on to read i just woundered if anyone could put my mind at rest alittle
i had a single FET transfer yesterday of a day 6 blast at the time of freezing was 1AA (think that what lady said she did say it 
was the best it could be) anyway I was told at transfer it was a very nice blast and given a photo, only now i am home and constantly
looking at photo i wished i had asked more, my husband keeps saying i should not worry and what will be will be, we are already blessed with
gorgeous twin boys from same batch.  The embryo has not totally filled back into the outer circle it has still perhaps 10/15% still to go has anyone
had an experiences or understanding of this, i am very lucky to have 9 other blasts in freezer so i hope my clinic would have thawed another if
they had any doubt about this one ??xxx  I am sorry to go on and any help or understanding would be so helpful its only day 1 and already
worrying.

Good luck to everyone else xxxxx


----------



## PositiveCi

Nippo - I had a sore throat one day which went the next too....believe me I googled it as a symptom and like anything, it may or may not be a sympton...lol xx


----------



## nippo

Ci I've never hoped for nausea ever in my life! But now...bring it on 

I think windyness is also a sign lol

The sore throat has calmed dow so you never know!


----------



## Sarah Anne

Nippo I had a slight sore throat and stuffy nose through out my brief pregnancy - so it definatey can be a sign.  I agree about lack of nausea in pregnancy as a bad thing, on the first few days of pregnancy I felt lots of things, but after that the symptoms were barely there beyond the big sore boobs, and I always had a feeling that that was a sign something was wrong, and it turned out that my baby hadn't been growing properly from at least very early on.


----------



## PositiveCi

Sarah Anne - really sorry for your m/c  Lack of nausea isn't necessarily bad, as everyone is different, 2 friends - 1 fell pregnant naturally and 1 with IVF with a donor egg, both didnt have morning sickness at all  - the one with the natural pregancy her DD is 5 this year and the other is just coming up to 12weeks now, so althought it's a lovely sign as it's a typical one, not everyone has it! xx


----------



## sabah m

Like Ci I also have 2 friends, not IVF, both sisters who had no nausea throughout their pregnancies, I has had 2 kids, the other one, and she did not know she was pg for 4 months as also had periods!!!!


----------



## nippo

Sorry to hear about your mc Sarah, I think when you miscarry you try to work out why It happened so that you can do it differently next time. I did wonder whether the lack of nausea was a warning sign but there is nothing I can do about ite.

That said, my mother suffered absolutely zero nausea with all three of her children, and it might be that I inherited that trait. Who knows eh! Just hope we all have successful pregnancies!

Xx


----------



## Sarah Anne

I remember being on the "waiting for early scan" thread and those of us with morning sickness were loving it, and those of us without it were wishing for it.  Fertile women just think this is madness!


----------



## Betty-Boo

Think the one thing to remember is that if on a medicated cycle - half the signs and symptoms are down to the medication.
Easy to misinterpret them.


   Sarah


   to all on the 2WW and congratulations to those who tested positive.


For those who've not - am    hard that your time will come very soon.


 
Thetis xx


----------



## ritzi

for those on medication FET

did you stop the suprecur when you started cyclogest/gestone?

am having a panic   

ritz


----------



## Wombly

Hi Ritzi - just checked my plan & it says to have last buserelin injection day before starting prontogest. HTH x


----------



## sharoon

*Ci* (and anyone else taking cyclogest via pessaries down below) Did the hospital advise you to lay still for a while after inserting, or is that your choice? It'll be fine for me to lay around after the evening one and morning ones at weekend, but during the week I won't have time to lay still after morning one as I'll be getting ready for work. Is it recommended to get up early, insert, and go back to bed?

Blimey - all this paranoia! Had sushi the other day, am not even pregnant and I was tentative of eating it. 

Sharon


----------



## Sarah Anne

Sharoon I am a Cyclogest pro - I see no need for laying around at all after insertion, I do them   whilst standing up and just get on with whatever, no problems at all.  If you have to use Crinone Gel I would recommend doing that in bed and staying in bed all night after, on the other hand!


----------



## PositiveCi

Sharon, I hear so many things about what to do or do not do with the pessaries, guys don't give any advice on it but a few people I know lay down to let it absorb, I've heard 15/20mins is about right but a friend of mine who had a successful IVF laid down for an hour after an insertion of cyclogest purely because she detested the 'mess'.  After 2 cycles of insert and go, I am doing a lay down and absorb for an hour just for a change and I gotta say, a lot less comes out if you do.  I normally set my alarm for a couple of hours early, pop it in and go back to sleep and the nightime one, i take before i go to bed. So not hospital recommended but just a choice.

Hope that helps 

xx


----------



## salstewart

Many  thanks to all you lovely ladies for the good wishes, PositiveCi, Nippo, Hannah, Sabah, Sarah Anne, Eeyore, Sharoon, and Angela29A............ plus anypne else I have missed, there's been so many and I'm truly grateful for all the support.

Hannah, I had some weird dreams whilst using cyclogest on my ivf cycle last year, I'd wake up sweating and even crying, I found it all quite distressing! I'm on prontogest injections this time, still having weirdy dreams tho lol!

Sabah, will be thinking of you in the morning, luckily I didn't know the pound shop sold test or I'd have been down to stock up for the last two weeks, was the hardest wait ever but worth it, i   yours is too x x


----------



## sabah m

Sal-poundshop one been getting darker......but my clearblue said pregnant 1-2 weeks this morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


             that we can all be celebrating on this thread, IF is so senseless, I have questioned my faith over this the most in my life, but my God is good, I know His timing has been right for my marriage this time.


----------



## PositiveCi

Salstewart - you deserve your news and we are all so so happy for you 

Sabah.....So so so so so pleased for you! So pleased for your BFP...(it's official).  As they say God works in mysterious ways and he has come through for you today, lots of love to you babe xxxx


----------



## salstewart

Sabah,
CONGRATS lovely, so so so happy for you! God knows what he's doing  
These positives just keep on coming, it's fab,   for everyone else testing today and in the following week for happy news. 
Sal x x


----------



## salstewart

Positive Ci, 
Thankyou hun,   you will soon be celebrating also  
 Sal x x


----------



## LoopyMoo

Hi ladies, not posted on here for a bit, hope everyone's doing ok.

Sabah - Congratulations   

Afm, I'm on day 11 of Progynova, hopefully I'll get a date for a lining scan tomorrow and then all being well transfer will be within a week!


----------



## nippo

Salstewart and Sabah        

so, so pleased for you both. it's so wonderful to wake up to such great news, hope anybody else testing gets good news too!

Positive Ci, not sure when your test is but looking promising! Good luck lady!

I think that somebody its having a transfer today but I'm not 100% sure. Good luck if you are.

Sore boobs and pressure in the pelvic region...that could mean anything. The 2ww could drive you


----------



## ANGELA29A

Sabah, many congratulations hun, 


all these BFP gives you the incentive to keep going    


Loopymoo, hello we normally see each other on the norwich thread, although im very much lurking there now, just post on here and bourn thread.xx


----------



## sharoon

Woop woop! Brill news Sabah!  

 for everyone else to have what they hope for.

It's something so simple that we all want. Something that is fundamental to mankind, something that millions take for granted everyday - and yet for us it's probably the most difficult and not simple thing we'll ever do! 

Thoughtful Sharon x (must be that 1st pessary today  )


----------



## sabah m

Thank you all ladies, really pleaded with God to bless everyone on this website xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AnnBangor

Sabah m - congratulations!!!


----------



## daisy17

Big big congrats to salstewart and Sabah!!!! Best if luck for the next 9 months!!! X x


----------



## Hannushka

Sabah- Congrats honey    
everyone-  
afm- Reading about symptoms, I've had nausea now for 3 days and a sore throat the other day... funny thing is, my FET is tomorrow    Trying not to worry but dreading that phone call tomorrow morning ...
 with me, ladies x


----------



## skyelar

Busy busy on here! Amazing news salstewart and Sabah! So happy for you both! Xx
Hope everyone is doing well.
Am on cyclogest supps twice a day, the nurse just said morning and afternoon, is that the same as anyone else? Asked about lying down after insertion, she said no need. On fresh cycle when on crinone they said it works better when you move around(?). 
Love to all, hope everyone has had a good weekend. Prayers with you positiveci, really hope you get your bfp, and anyone else whose otd is coming up xx


----------



## colly74

Sabah- Congratulations!!!!!! wow amazing!!! so happy for you, keep that luck comming on here!!!!!!!


Hi to everyone else.

AFM- I started my clexane jabs last night, was abit worried about them as ive never had them before and was panicing incase i had a recation to it!!!  
Anyway i was wondering if any of you girls out there are taking clexane and supercur? if so do you take them together at the same time just on different sides to each other, also the leaflet with the clexane shows you a picture of a belly and where to inject and i think its really high up, is it still ok to inject lower? below your belly button

xxxx


----------



## skyelar

Colly, I was on clexane before and yes its fine to inject below the belly button, I did both injections on the same side (found right side didn't hurt so much!) Xx


----------



## colly74

Thanks Skyelar!!!! Im all new to this FET stuff but i know alot about ICSI tx's!!!   

xxxx


----------



## Bribby

Hi everyone, 

I'm new to this thread but am currently having a FET and thought might be beneficial to join you all. Hope that is o.k?

I am currently taking progynova and have my first scan tomorrow. Possibly ET on Friday.

Trying to remain positive!!

Bribby


----------



## Sarah Anne

Hanushka perhaps you are the first fertility treatment immaculate conception?  

Skyelar if I moved around after inserting Crinone it would end up in my socks    Perhaps this nurse has never taken it


----------



## sharoon

Good luck for tomorrow Hannushka! 

Welcome Bribby


----------



## nippo

Good luck tomorrow Hannushka hope it all goes well.   

Today my cousin announced that she was 6 weeks pregnant. I felt awful that my initial reaction was shock, then sadness. I am really happy for them. I just don't get why it isn't me.

We haven't told anyone about our treatment so they don't know about our miscarriage or recent FET. I wish I didn't feel that way, I just want to-be a mum so badly. 

sorry to bring the happy mood down x


----------



## Sarah Anne

Nippo   I wish my family didn't know but my grandma told them all!  I think you would find it easier with them not knowing, as you won't feel the discomfort of them not knowing what to say or pittying you perhaps?  A fake smile might be easier to get away with too, on the harder days.  They will never get the same level of pleasure as you will from yours one day though, as no one will ever appreciate a baby like us lot!  If I see one more friend complain about motherhood on ******** you may see me under a wanted sign on the 9 o'clock news


----------



## nippo

Thanks Sarah Anne, you're right. I don't think that anyone will feel like we will when we have our babies!

My cousin was telling me that the pregnancy was unplanned, they didn't want another so soon, she was really upset.

I couldn't imagine what it would feel like to have the option to wait and not feel like my heart is in my mouth at the prospect of scans.

I won't feel like this tomorrow I know, just a bump in this fertility road! I really pray so hard that we all get our dream. I really do, we deserve it!
x x


----------



## salstewart

Morning ladies,
Hope everyone had a nice weekend.
Thanks for the well wishes Daisy17 and Skyelar, means a lot.  
Good luck today Hannushka with your FET  it all goes well  
Welcome to Bribby  
Hope everyone else is doing well   Sal x


----------



## Sarah Anne

Nippo yes what a thought – the tragedy of being pregnant a bit too soon – wouldn’t that be lovely to be able to think like that.  We will never know it, but I do believe that for those of us with fertility problems that do have babies will have a gift beyond all others, as no fertile person will ever appreciate their children like we will be able to


----------



## sabah m

Thanks for all your lovely messages mummys to be   

hanushka-really hope all went well with thaw and FET    welcome to PUPO madness!!!

nippo    really hope you will be announcing your good news soon, its crap when they give these throw away comments about conceiving so easily, people have no idea. My husband is a paster and announced we had IVF and result in church yesterday. There were a lot of open mouths, all the stupid people who used to comment that DS was getting big and needed a younger sibling, I'll just magic one out of a hat shall I   Hope they think twice before their insensitive comments 

colly-just got 8 more weeks worth of prontagest from GP for free!!!! Hope you've worked out how to do your drug taking right  

Ci-hope all is well with you sweety    for OTD!!!!

Love you all ladies xxxxx


----------



## hannahDMP

Afternoon Girls!

Ci, hope the nerves are holding out! Not long to go now....   

Sharoon, hope the cyclogest haven't been causing too many problems    I'm with you on the strange dreams - apparently I head butted D/B in the night !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?    !!!!!!    

BerryChelt, how are you feeling hun? Any symptoms at all? 

Nippo, how are you getting on? Re the testing, you've had a blast transferred haven't you so 10 days should be enough time I'd have thought before testing.....    I think we can all relate to dealing with the news of hearing somebody close to us is pregnant, it's so hard to swallow, but you have to have faith and keep believing this FET will work for you, tight    hun, we're all here for you.      p.s.  *** TMI ***  you wrote windiness was a good sign? I hope so, coz I could trump for Britain right now!!! 

Sunnyday74, sorry, I'm not sure as I understand your story fully...it may be worth your while ringing your clinic and asking the embryologist to go over things again to help put your mind at rest, best of luck hun     


Sarah Anne, completely agree with what you were saying to Nippo, my gosh, our babies will be loved beyond anyone who gets pregnant "normally" can even begin to comprehend! 

Salstewart, am taking hope from your weird dreams and    my wish comes true!

Sabah, so happy for you! You must be feeling ecstatic...I've been reading your diary and was thrilled to see the BFP flashing loud and proud!!!

LoopyMoo, hope your scan goes well today   

Hannushka, hope all goes well today with the transfer   

Welcome Bribby, wishing you lots of luck with your FET. Hope all is well at the scan today   

    Eeyore5700, Angela, Ritzi, Wombly, Skyelar, Colly74 and everybody reading

Well, odd bits of floating nausea, intermittent headache, feeling a bit hungry and a few odd spiky pains/dull ache in my abdomen - does any of that sound vaguely familiar??

Lots of love, Hannah x x


----------



## sabah m

Aw thanks Hannah, you know people are reading it but you don't know who!!! It upsets me to read the earlier pages, full of doubt and fear, how unfair this process is on us all when it should be the most happy part of life, or is for other women!!!  I used to fantasise writing those flashing words at the end....even thought shall i lie just so i had the opportunity to write them one last time    I think that's why I was so fixated on testing early too, last cycle I bled 7days after transfer and was so upset I never got to POAS....


----------



## Robinson84

Hi ladies

I'm hoping I can join this thread. I have had my follow up today after first BFN last week

Our next step is to do FET  starting with March period. The consultant said we can start on next period or wait until were ready but we've decided to just go for it in March.

We have two snowbabies waiting for us and if the both thaw we can have them both put back 

Sabah and Salt- congrats on your BFPs

xxx


----------



## sabah m

Robinson      welcome hun.  Are you having medicated or natural cycle?


----------



## Robinson84

Sabah- will be having medicated as they don't do natual at our clinic. I'm happy with that though anything that wil help xxx


----------



## Bribby

Sabah and Salt- congrats on your BFPs - Always nice to hear good news!

Hannah, thanks for your good wishes x

Hello to everyone else. Will try to catch up on everyone elses stories now I have some time off work.

AFM - Bit cross to be honest. Had scan today to be told lining is not thick enough (which i had expected) The nurse then looked at my notes and said 'oh, it looks like you should have been on double this!' ahhh! Really feel like they just didn't look at my notes. So tx has been put back a week, so ET wont be this Friday but possibly next. Oviously i know this can happen but annoyed as feel i would have been ready if medication had been correct the first time. I had booked this week and next week off work so I can have more time after the ET this time and now will have to go staright back to work. Nothing is straightforward is it! Sorry for Rant!

Still remaining positive though  

Bribby


----------



## PositiveCi

I found the FET so much less invasive! Maybe if your budget allows Robinson and if your not having it already, maybe try some acupuncture as even if this cycle is negative, it's been Lovely and relaxing! 

If you live in south London, I can recommends you the lady that I used.

Bribby - I know how you feel as my lining took it's sweet time, so I got very frustrated as I think I was on the oestrogen for 4 weeks before I had ET and my lining didn't even reach the desired thickness. Anyhow, stay calm and positive, I know you want your little embie replaced but sometimes we just have to wait a little longer for the things we really want. 

Ci xx


----------



## sabah m

Ci---guess what i just remembered in the shower just now.....our little run straight after ET  Do you remember fretting over it, I can't believe I forgot, probably coz me and DH decided not to tell anyone or it would be the oh its coz you ran it didn't work looks  Anyway, it must have done the embies good      it is a good sign for you too!!

Robinson-I had medicated both times too, its still a lot less invasive on your body, less drugs, less disruption which can only be a good thing xxx

Bribby-very cross on your behalf    my lining also took its sweet time and got to max 8.5mm, I have had delays on 3 cycles due to it. If you read the information posted on ladies who have had successful FET some of them have had thinner linings than recommended so its not the deciding factor! I have realised I have probably not experienced implantation bleed as I don't have enough lining!!! 

ladies-I am really rooting for you, I never thought it would work as my first frozen cycle didn't but it can work!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PositiveCi

Yes I remember the run sabah....and it worked for you as it gave lots of nice oxygen to your little embie but we shall see about mine  . I read your diary too hon xx

Good news is no a/f....yet! I'm like you Sabah got a/f 5 days before my OTD on my fresh cycle before so inam hoping it is a good sign


----------



## BerryChelt74

I arrived home safe and sound to 4 very sulky cats who seem to have hidden the tv remote in revenge for being away.

Feeling tired and emotional today, prob jsut glad to be home. Waiting for my preg test to be delivered then think i will be doing a sneaky test. 

x


----------



## hannahDMP

Good luck for tomorrow Ci,   your dreams come true!

Hannah x


----------



## Frangipanii

M/c for us, good luck to you all. X


----------



## Hannushka

Hi ladies.
I am glad to say I am back home with 2 perfect embies on board, but promised dh to take a break from FF and just try to relax and not to think about the whole thing (like it's possible?!   ) 
Berry- Don't you go testing too early there   
Ci- I am keeping everything crossed for you    
Bribby- I know how you are feeling, my lining took a while too on my first cycle. Try not to worry, that extra time is there to make sure everything is going to be perfect for you xx
Salt- Did I ever congratulate you? a BIG sorry if I didn't, been all over the place lately... so here it goes       Congratulations!!
Robinson- Welcome, and sorry to hear of your failed cycle. Best of luck for the FET, I absolutely agree FET is so much easier for body and mind. I'm on a natural cycle but I'm sure the medicated is easier as well as there is no EC and stuff.   
Hannah- Hope you are ok, nausea sounds goooood (if you know what I mean   ) xxx
Waitingagain- I am so so sorry honey   Please try to rest and take all the time you need to heal. I am gutted for you xx
So I am off for a nice rest now. Wishing you all best of luck in what ever stage you are in, I must log off like I promised, just to prevent my last cycle's stress, I'll pop in maybe later on my 2ww 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Hanna


----------



## PositiveCi

Hannuska - glad the thaw went well  congrats on being PUPO !

Waiting again - I am so so so sorry hon! I am gutted for you. Hugs to you xxx


----------



## PositiveCi

Thanks for all your good luck wishes ladies! Feeling a bit sick with nerves xxx


----------



## BerryChelt74

Waiting again - so so sorry hun. x

CI- good luck. x


----------



## hannahDMP

Waitingagain, I am so very sorry to read your news    how absolutely heart breaking for you...echoing Hannushka, take plenty of time to rest both mentally and physically, my thoughts are with you   





Hannushka, wishing you the very best of luck with your 2ww - so glad you have your precious bundles on board safe and warm      I think I may take a leaf out of your book and step back just a little from the internet...I've spent too much time on it today and eaten half a packet of custard creams in the process....nausea or no nausea, this must stop!

H x


----------



## colly74

Waiting again- im so so sorry, thinking of you.xxx

Ci- good luck for tomorrow!!!!! Got a feeling you going to be very very happy!!!!!

HI to everyone else.
xxx


----------



## sharoon

*Ci* GOOD LUCK for tomorrow. Sending you lots of positive vibes 

Hannushka - great news, well done. You must be so happy 

Waiting again - deepest sympathy for you. I'm so sorry 

Feeling a wee bit nauseated at the moment. Maybe it's the tablets?

Sharon x


----------



## Sarah Anne

Ci everything crossed for tomorrow   

Hanushka everything crossed for your 2ww


----------



## daisy17

Waitingagain I'm so sorry yo read about uf news, take lots of rest and take your time to heal mentally and physically x x

Ci good luck wish you all the best x x


----------



## Faithope

to anyone that needs a hug right now  

Can I ask a question please? My last TX was ICSI, had HCG injection so had major symptoms of pregnancy for the first week of the 2ww, then it tailed off, hence I knew I had BFN.

This FET there is no HCG injection, I am due to have 2 embies thawed on thursday and wanted to ask if any ladies on here has sore boobies form the progesterone they are taking?? I am having Zero symptoms on it (o except wind   and weird dreams...), I have only been taking it since saturday, so 3 days.

 thanks lovely ladies   xxx


----------



## skyelar

So sorry waitingagain xxxxx

Faithope I also started progesterone on saturday and have no symptoms. Last fresh cycle I also had sore boobs etc which disappeared two days before OTD and I also thought then it had failed.
I am a little concerned that I only started progesterone on saturday and am due for ET on wednesday of 5day blast. I am now thinking I should have been on it for 5 days prior to transfer. Has anyone else only been on it for 4 days prior to ET?
Love to all xx


----------



## Faithope

*skyelar* Thanks for your reply hun and glad to seet that I am not alone  I don't know what the standard time between starting progesterone and ET is, mine are also blasts. Would be good to hear from some other ladies to help us both out


----------



## PositiveCi

We tested and it was a BFN for us, I had high hopes for this treatment but it obviously was not meant to be. All my symptoms pretty much disappeared yesterday evening so I had an inkling. 

I think I am ok at the moment, very sad but think I will get back on the IVF roller coated in July and with a different clinic.

Thanks lovely ladies for your company and support xx


----------



## sabah m

Have posted on other thread, but really want to send you big


----------



## Faith2011

Hi Positive Ci- so sorry about your news. Been following you since I was on here before. Are you at Guy's, London? I am too. I pay for the private 1-2-1 care with a particular consultant and the extra £1,000 has been worth every penny. PM me if you want to talk about the clinic. Stay strong and take care.
Faith x


----------



## sharoon

Ci - I'm so sorry. Very disappointed for you


----------



## sharoon

Faithhope and skyelar - I started progesterone on Sunday - no symptoms so far. Am due for ET on Friday, we have one precious blastocyst.


----------



## hannahDMP

Morning all,

Ci, I am very sad to log on and read your news...you must be feeling numb right now. Like your user name suggests though, your looking positively towards the future and I truly believe that is the only way to deal with IF (as hard as it is), you WILL get there and youu WILL have your baby one day.... tight   





Sharoon, hope the nausea is better today

Faithope, my symptoms from the cyclogest mirror yours! I have no sore boobs, but plenty of wind    and such strange dreams...my symptoms started within hours of taking it...

Skyelar, I had my transfer last Thursday and didn't start my cyclogest until Saturday evening so I had 4 1/2 days - 9 doses...(I didn't take one on the morning of transfer) . Hope this helps?

So, 5dp5dt...not really experiencing any symptoms apart from odd twinges in my ovaries, oh this 2ww is so difficult   


Lots of love, Hannah xxxxx


----------



## BerryChelt74

Positive Ci- so sorry to hear that it was a neg, I had such high hopes for you. Glad you are looking to the future already.

I think I only had 4.5 days of pessarie before ET too. 

Well I am 1 week into the 2ww and trying to work out of I am imagining my symptoms or not. Boobs sore, especially when the cats stand on them, feel a bit queasy and have a funny taste in mouth but perhaps just becasue I haven't brushed my teeth yet!


----------



## nippo

Sorry I've not been on for a couple of days so sad to log in and hear sad news.

Waitingagain - so sorry to hear that you m/c. It's never easy is it? I hope that yr keeping strong. I always comfort myself that I got past the first hurdle, surviving treatment and getting a positive. Try and hold on to that if you can. X x x x  

Positiveci - I'm so sad to see it was a negative test. I really wanted you to have a positive, you've been so lovely and supportive to all of us and I wish you all the love and Positivity and strength when you try again. It will be positive. X x x

I'm on a natural cycle so can't help with the questions on when the progesterone starts. Sorry x x

Hannah - trumping for Britain and headbutting in bed? Yr poor dh! But yes I have noticed an increase in wind from the southerly direction! Whether this is a sign of pregnancy or just the amount of vegetables I've been scoffing I cannot say.

5dpt5db feeling a lot of pressure on and off in the abdomen, today have started to get some cramping. Boobs are sore but unfortunately all these symptoms are exactly the same as my recent periods post mc. Just have to wait until the test.  

Hope that everyone is keeping strong

Xxxx


----------



## salstewart

PositiveCi, so sorry to hear your news, sending you a big    

Faithhope/Skylar, I only started my progesterone 4 days before FET also, and I was doing my in the evenings so on the actual transfer day I'd only had 3! 

BerryChelt, I've had a funny taste in my mouth for last few days, thought at one point I might have had an infection lurking somewhere! Trip to dentist and nothing wrong so reckon just hormones!

Morning all other ladies, Nippo, Hannah,Sharoon, Faith, Sabah and anyone else I've missed   Sal x


----------



## Murf

To positive Ci and waitingagain - so so sorry for you both.  I wish you both all the best for the future.

Sending lots of good luck to others testing this week, I am keeping an eye out, not much happening with me at the mo, looking forward to starting some HRT this week and this down regging bit is starting to take it's toll. 

Fingers crossed for everyone. xxxxxx


----------



## ritzi

CI sorry to read your news

faith & sky - I am having FET blasts on saturday, started progesterone yesterday....so 5 days for me - every clinic is different though so don't worry! 

i had 5000iu pregnyl so am feeling a tad queasy, funny mouth etc - its means i can't symptom check..............on FET previously i had loads of symptoms, and BFN. the progesterone makes you feel funny. you just never know till test day   i can't stand the waiting so will be having  early bloods   

getting closer now for me and feel nervous re the thaw and taking to blast - but trying to stay cool and think what will be will be   

ritz


----------



## PositiveCi

Thank you for your lovely messages of support it has been completely overwhelming and I thank you all for your kindness. Please keep in touch xx


----------



## skyelar

Positiveci, so devastated for you. Your posts have always been so positive and helpful I really hope you can stay positive, and I am sure you will get the result you really deserve next time 

Thanks for advice re progesterone, guess every clinic is different. Getting nervous about ET tomorrow, think I will be keeping quite busy on my 2ww, would go completely crazy if I don't keep working. 

Stay positive everyone lots of love xx


----------



## ANGELA29A

Positive Ci, i'm so sorry, life is so cruel. big hugs.xx


----------



## Bribby

to positiveCi  x


----------



## Sarah Anne

Faith what do you get for your extra £1000?  I haven’t heard of that before.

I started my pessaries either the day before or two days before ET...

Berry my cat not only stood on my boob this morning but started pounding on it.  I threatened to do it back...  Here’s hoping the queesiness is early morning sickness  

Nippo very interested about the procedure of natural FET – is there no meds at all then?  Do you have to do ovulation tests or scans to see when to transfer?

Skyelar good luck for tomorrow


----------



## PositiveCi

Sarah Anne - loving the berry story lol hoping for morning sickness for you  xxx


----------



## BerryChelt74

sarah anne- yes the cats do seem to like trying to standing on my boobs and kneading them like they are full of milk. Mind you the worst cat has an obsession with my ears and likes to suck my earlopes if she can, have to sleep with my head between 2 pillows. Bless them.


----------



## Sarah Anne

I would be disturbed if one of my cats liked to suck my earlobes - worrying what lecherous old perve it had been reincarnated from


----------



## BerryChelt74

Probably the old pervert that owned the hotel where I stayed!!

I think it is because she was taken from her mum too early, the person i got her off wanted to give them away at 4 week, I tried to tell her that 8 weeks+ was better but in the end had her at 6 weeks as she was going to drown them otherwise. Wanted to get her out of the flea pit they called a home. So she has been scarred for life bless her. 

x


----------



## Faithope

*berry* Our boy cat suckles my DS's tshirt, he was parted from mum way too early, bless him 

*positiveci*  I am so sorry hun xx

Wow you ladies are great-thanks so much for helping myself and *skyelar* out with the progesterone thing  much appreciated ladies 

Big hello to all, I have a banging headache so can't stay on my laptop any longer xxxxx


----------



## sharoon

Good luck for tomorrow Skyelar  

Am now on day 3 of cyclogest. Not noticed any symptoms really. I'm always windy!  

Feel a bit tender, bit like mild AF cramps - but have had that since before starting the cyclogest. Guess that may be because my lining is thickening?

Made a real funny boo boo at work today. Wrote the word 'implantation' instead of 'implementation' in a document and sent it off to a manager. Luckily he thought it was funny when he pointed it out to me to correct. I could barely talk for a second or two as was laughing so hard. Talk about Freudian slip - if only he knew!!

Sharon x


----------



## Sarah Anne

Sharoon your freudian slip is hilarious - your boss must think your a nutter


----------



## nippo

PositiveCi - keep in touch and let us know how you get on, this board will be so different without you on it!

Sarah Anne, a natural cycle is a cyle without drugs. My periods are quite regular, if short, and so my doctor felt that a natural cycle would be less stressful and the success rates are the same as a medicated cycle according to him.  He said that many clinics will only offer a medicated cycle for convenience so that they can control when the transfer happens (not on a weekend basically) but as my clinic opens on the weekend it isn't a problem.  I had two scans.  One a couple of days before ovulation to check my lining and one the week before that to check that I didn't have any polyps etc.  I then did an ovulation test and the blasts were put back 5 days later (as I had 5 day blasts). It was less stressful, I'm just not 100% sure that my ovaries are up to the job of producing progesterone all on their own!!!    This weekend will be my test time so I'll let you know how I get on.

Hannah - how's the wind?   I see many other ladies have caught the bug  Let it all out I say!! Hoping that this is a positive sign  

6dpt not really sure much is happening.  still feeling a weird pressure in my abdomen. This morning I had some faint cramping. Sore throat gone though. I felt a bit nauseous - But I think that was at the site of my manager coming back into the office after 'working from home'. Supposed to start AF on Friday according to my calendar - does this mean I can test if I miss the first day? I think that will be 8 days post transfer...

I don't have a cat, but all this jumping on breasts sounds a little bit uncomfortable!

Sharon - how funny! I take it you haven't told your boss either!

Skyelar - I carried on working, I just took 2 days off for the transfer.  I think it is good to keep busy otherwise you focus on every little twitch and pain and wonder whether you're pregnant every waking second.  At work, I do still think about it, but deadlines etc. force you to think about something else which is a lot healthier, particularly as we just don't know what the result will be.

Ritzi - good luck with the thaw and transfer.  Like you, I worried before the thaw, and was very nervous on the day.  I took a deep breath and thought 'What ever will be, will be,' and let the worries go out into the world - I don't know if that makes any sense.  It isn't something we can control, but the majority of blasts survive the thaw.  Try and hold on to that if you can. xxxx  positive vibes to you        

Sabah - hope you're doing well lovely!

To everyone else = hope you are all doing well.  Positive vibes to all of you.  Anyone that I've missed transferring this month - Good Luck!


----------



## Sarah Anne

Nippo thanks for the info.  If natural does have the same success rates I might look into a clinic that offers it.  Must save a fortune if you pay yourself.  My clinic closes at weekends so makes sense then that they don’t offer it.  I have a Bupa around the corner from me, may be they will offer it for future cycles.  I have regular periods to within a day or two, and supposedly my only problem is blocked tubes.  Would be great to hear how it works out for you- fingers and toes crossed


----------



## nippo

Sarah Anne - yes, we are in London and with CRM. We paid £1125 for an FE cycle. I reckon most places would be in this region.

Xx


----------



## salstewart

Ah Nippo, I see u are with same clinic as me!! I'm satellite tho.


----------



## nippo

Me too, I'm under Doctor Lieberman. It's a very successful clinic but doesn't appear to have a thread of it's own.


----------



## PositiveCi

Yup those cyclogest make you very very windy, I do have cats and my bottom actions sent them running from the room on more that one occasion 

Hello ladies, still lurking seeing how my ladies are doing! Good luck for those thawing and transferring today xx


----------



## nippo

Trouble is Ci, I haven't had any cyclogest!


----------



## salstewart

Where is your doc based Nippo?
I'm with Adrian Lower.
Morning lovely ladies, how we all doing today?
I had cyclogest last time round and my goodness the wind was really trumping, DH couldn't believe it lol


----------



## Sarah Anne

Nippo you have made my morning telling me that figure – that sounds easily affordable compared with 5/6/7000!!!!!!!!!!  In one way I am lucky, coz although I am top risk for OHSS I am more likey to produce more eggs, so if I can produce a load then FETs at that price is a lot more accessable.  Can anyone give me a ball park figure for a medicated FET?

I am officially a BFN today.


----------



## salstewart

Sarah Anne,

We were about £1300 I think but would need to check paperwork and then drugs on top. x


----------



## sabah m

Hi Sarah


   honey


As for cost, each of my FET have cost max £2000 with drugs (in London).  Did you buy all your drugs from clinic as I shopped around and go cheapest ones on line.


Nippo-made me laugh with the no cyclogest comment, I am not on cyclogest either but very windy!!!


Hello to everyone else!  Still battling with lack of motivation to get any work done!  Its been nice to sit at home and watch trash on tv all day   


Ci-how are you my lovely


----------



## PositiveCi

Hey everyone, i normally teach on a Tuesday but didn't so that me and DP could be with each other, we got a takeaway, chatted and fell asleep on the sofa together after the two of us hardly getting any sleep the night before OTD as we we're both nervous, was quite soothing. Woke up this morning though and remembered and felt very sad...the counsellor recommended writing a letter to my embie as a means of saying goodbye...it's a recognised tool to deal with grief!

We discussed a plan!!! We are going to have a follow up at guys with a recommended consultant and see what he recommends, I suspect having never had a positive pregnancy test, that there may be some 'issues' with my lady bits, so may see what the ARGC are saying. Until then Have lots of trips planned with dancing and with DP until July, then we will revisit the roller coaster, the break always blows away the cobwebs 

How is everyone else today? Xx


----------



## hannahDMP

Morning Girls, how are we all doing?   

Sarah Anne, so sorry to hear your BFN confirmed...you sound so together though and admire your strength of character...this site is full of determined women and I've always gained so much from reading other peoples stories. Wishing you lots and lots of luck with your next cycle     

Murf, hope d/regging isn't dragging too much...and that you move onto the next stage asap

Ritzi, wishing you the best of luck on Saturday...    your blasts thaw successfully and transfer too     

Ci, I have read on this and the 2ww boards about your trip to France to dance - sounds awesome and hope you have lots of fun! You sound composed and ready for the next step treatment wise, wishing you well   
Just read your recent post and it sounds so refreshing...sounds like you've managed to reflect and have strong plans laid out...wishing you the very best of luck for the Summer!
Skyelar, wishing you every success for today...hope it goes really well     

Fellow testers, BerryChelt and Nippo, how are you both feeling? Interested to hear any potential symptoms or if like me, you're beginning to go loop-the-loop    ?? Not long to go, we must be halfway surely? Nippo, as for the wind, it appears to have eased somewhat, thankfully    D/B was giggling about it, but I felt like one of those ladettes?!

Thinking of you Waitingagain, hope as the days go by, you gradually begin to heal   

Faithope, how are you feeling today? Hope your headache has eased?   

Sharoon, I chuckled about your "implantation" moment - it's not like we're thinking and worrying 24/7 about the treatment is it?  !!!...even at work, it's still there...glad your boss saw the funny side   

Sabah and Salstewart, is the news beginning to sink in yet?     

  to Angela, Bribby, Hannushka and everybody else reading!

Well, I've been managing to stay hopeful, but as the days slip by, it really does get harder and harder...I wish I could fast forward to Tuesday morning in some ways, but on the other hand, I'm enjoying the day dreams I'm having too    
It's strange, because last cycle, I was anxious and wanted to test early in the hopes of seeing a BFP...We tested on 9dp5dt and it was a BFN, within half an hour of testing, I went to the loo again and when I wiped there was brown blood. It was so cruel - it's heartbreaking to read negative tests and over 7 years of trying, I've seen a few, but it could have been avoided if we'd held out until OTD. I'm happy to wait and see this time around.....


Love and luck to you all, Hannah x x x x x


----------



## Murf

So sorry Sarah Anne.  Sending you lots of luck for the future. xxxxx


----------



## Sarah Anne

Sabah that is low too!  I was just expecting that FET would cost around the 5/6 thousand mark people were saying for fresh cycle, never occurred to me it would be that much cheaper.  That really makes me feel so much better about paying as have been NHS funded so far.

Ci I hope that no bfps for you yet is just bad luck and not a sign of something bad.  They say that the average couple should take a year to get pregnant, so that kind of equals around 6-12 cycles of treatment I guess?  6-12 cycles isn’t quite the same as 6-12 lots of sex though!!!  Not to mention the costs!!  I admire your ability to have a break and wait to July, hope to see a bfp in August for you  

Thanks Hannah – I am very determined, I don’t believe in sitting around, I think if you want something you should go get it.  Unfortunately DP is the opposite!  Ironically I worry that my clinic will think I am in denial or something and make me see the counsellor like they did during this last cycle.  Tuesday will soon be here, hope it is a good one for you  

I called my local Bupa this morning to look into treatment for when my funding has run out, and they said that I have to go all the way to London Fertility Centre Harley Street for EC and ET – the idea was to save petrol going to the clinic I am at!!!  And sounds rather stressful getting to and from London for the main treatments, especially as I get sick from sedation.  Might stick with Chaucer and put up with the petrol!  Although I associate Harley Street with top medical people and thus better results – anyone ever used the London Fertility Centre??

Thanks for all the hugs – ironically I need them today, as although I did my sad part at the weekend for bfn and was feeling positive today, just got bad news about my grandmother.  I so want her to meet my baby and I will be so gutted if she does not.  I tried to get pregnant quickly when we first started trying before DPs mum died from cancer but we are way too late for that now – this infertility is so far reaching into every part of life it is truly devastating.  I am thinking that I would like to do something to raise money for a charity that researchers infertility, i assume there must be some out there.  You may all see me on here one day begging for your sponsorship so start saving.  May be one day people won’t have to go through so much as we do xxx


----------



## hannahDMP

Sarah Anne, your post made me get tingles...speaking out for us and the horrible IF that has burdened our lives - not one of us saw it coming    
You are spot on about this IF being so far reaching too, it wouldn't just be our lives, it would enrich that of our family and friends aswell. It would completely change the way life is currently from day-to-day...oh it's such a deep rooted issue for so many of us   

I admire your resolve, you WILL succeed with your dreams, I know you will x

Sorry to hear your Grandma isn't well, it's not much, but here's some more      for you - stay strong.

Hannah x


----------



## Sarah Anne

Not sure if any of you have heard this but...my consultant advised me to get DP taking high dosage of L-Carnitine (Google it for sperm benefits).  Just wanted to let anyone that is interested know that the smaller bottles are half price in Holland and Barrett at the moment.  I looked online for cheaper alternatives, but quickly decided I could be buying anything so stuck with a trustworthy brand.  Just ordered 9 bottles!


----------



## vt1982

CI, and waitingagain im so sorry to hear your news. I feel that this fertility stuff is the hardest thing we go through and nobody else appreciates how easy they get pregnant.
After our embie didnt survive the thaw i stopped all meds and Af arrived 2 days later which suprised me. I also felt relieved that by body was getting itself back to normal. We have decided to not have any further treatment until august, which i am actually relieved about. The last 10 months has been dedicated to fertility treatment and so much has been put on hold.
I have  already booked holiday for all the family in july and hav arranged a weekend away with the girls for my 30th bday. Im not sure if these are just coping mechanisms but atleast it gives us something to look forward to. 
I now hav to find ways of coping everytime someone tells me they are pregnant, and to cope with the births of friends babies who are due this june. which was also my due date from my last bfp which miscarriaged. However life goes on and i musnt sit n mope. joined the gym again today and getting some normality back.
Thinking of all you special ladies and wish you all the best in current n future treatments.


----------



## ritzi

hi all

sarah sorry to read of your BFN - it never gets easier does it.....my medicated FET has cost about £1500 including lots of drugs. for natural FET at my clinic it is more like £400 BARGAIN! 
you are lucky to have been NHS funded so far - start saving for the private IVF to produce the embryos - that is what will cost you the money - £5k for my lat cycle including drugs. 

Ci - sounds like you have a good plan   enjoy lots of time with dh....

my embies are day 2 and so thawing today   then will go straight into the incubator till saturday   we'll transfer 2 blasts then if they survive - please God!   won't know how they are doing till tomorrow when the embryologist will have a peek   

ritz


----------



## Faithope

*hannah*  hi hun, thanks for asking how I am-headache lasted far too long, ended up falling asleep on my DH's lap, woke up hungry and relieved that my head was ok again. Today I feel much brighter  made sure I am drinking more today. The 2ww is awful isn't it  I really hope it brings you your BFP hun I really do xxx

Sorry I can't do any more personnals-I am meant to be doing a Tesco shop 

Tomorrow is going to be so scary   they thaw ok and I get to have a 2ww.....

Big  to all those that need one xxxx


----------



## skyelar

sarahann, so sorry, wishing you lots of love and positivity for next time xx

 Ritzi that your embies are developing nicely xx

Big thanks to everyone for their good luck wishes for today, means so much when noone knows you are. Going through treatment to have you guys praying for you xx

Officially pupo! One blast transferred back today. 100% thaw and grade 2ab, which is not as good as our last embie but still pretty good I think! Still in my happy pupo bubble, hopefully it will last a few more days until paranoia and symptom spotting start.

Hope all on 2ww are surviving, lots of  to you and for those waiting for transfer xxx


 to everyone xx


----------



## skyelar

Good luck for tomorrow faithope! Xxx


----------



## AnnBangor

Hi everyone. Had a date for my FET. Its next Tuesday! hope it goes to plan.  
Anything I sould do to prepare?
Good luck to everyone and   to those who have had BFP!


----------



## sharoon

Sarah Anne - so sorry   You stay your strong lovely self

Ci - you are an inspiration lovely lady, here's a smacker for you  

Ritzi     for you !

Faithhope   for you for tomorrow. I'm about to do a Tesco shop (online) too just in case I should avoid heavy lifting etc if all goes well with my transfer on Fri and I'm PUPO! That means I can sit and eat pie on Sat instead of lugging around shopping bags!

Well done Skyelar - great news  

Warm hugs to everyone else.

Had dream last night that my sister in law told me she was pregnant. In my dream I cried at this news. Told DH about it this morning and he said 'oh dear' - think he's very worried if and when that day comes.

Sharon x


----------



## Betty-Boo

More      coming everyone's way...


and for those that need it - an extra special     


    for all your thawing embies.


Take care Tis xx


----------



## Hannushka

Hi ladies... 
Yeah, I know,I know... can't stay away... 
PositiveCi & Sarah- So sorry to read of your BFN's. The world can be such a cruel place  
AnnBangor- I think I've spoken to you on chat aaaages ago. Good luck for your FET tuesday xx
Sharoon- I have got my fingrs crossed for you on friday xx
Faithope- Good luck for tomorrow x
Skyelar- Yay! Sending sticky vibes your way  
ritzi- I am    for your embies xx   
vt1982- Good plan. I did that after my fresh tx. Just needed some time off and to get back to normal x
Everyone-  
afm- Been very weepy the last 2 days. I swear I'm having af-symptoms though af isn't due until 28th. Getting a strange sort of pressure on very low abdomen, and crampy feeling. And this is only 2dp5dt. I'm also having pains on my left thigh which I always get near af (something to do with my endo, I've read). My boobs aren't too bad but my nipples are sore, which I don't normally get b4 af. Now, the cyclogest, I decided to defy my clinics recommendation and use my 13 cyclogest pessaries, so I have got enough till test date anyway, but I decided to cut them in half and take 1/2 in the morning and 1/2 in the evening as when I took a full one first thing tomorrow am, my boobs shoot up in pain within hours and I was so tired all day. I thought balancing it like this might ease symptoms...  Does that sound crazy? And yes, I am so windy!! But I have a lot of problems with bowel anyway though today has been ridiculous!   
So that's all for now, I shall be off for a good sleep now 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Hanna


----------



## nippo

Well Ladies, I started my AF today, a full three days early! I was so unprepared I didn't even have any pads with me.

It is very disappointing, but you ladies positive Ci, Salstewart- well all of you have made me determined to go on. I have my first appointment at St Barts  (NHS) in 2 months time and I'm really hoping that they will be able to help. 

I feel lucky to have the support of you wonderful girls, I can only look forward to the future. I got pregnant once, I can do it again!

Part of my brain wonders if this is a very strong implantation bleed but it feels heavy, and I'm cramping...


----------



## BerryChelt74

nippo- so sorry, hope your wrong and it will be ok. x


----------



## Witters

Nippo, sorry that you are bleeding  I did want to ask of you have tested though? The only reason I ask is that with my FET (6 years ago now!) I had the same thing happen. I started bleeding and cramping 3 days before OTD, so much do that the toilet water was bright red! I was devistated. I tested then just to 'complete' my treatment cycle and was even more shocked to see two blaring lines staring at me! I went on to bleed again the day before my scan and thought I had lost it. Turned out that both had stuck! It seems that bleeding is common with multiple pregnancies. I truly hope that you follow on my footsteps  especially given the final comment in your last post  

Huge hugs to the ladies who say weren't successful - this time 

Best of luck and buckets of fairy dust to all going through treatment and in 2ww!


----------



## Faithope

Thank you all so much for thinking of me and wishing me luck, I have butterflies already  I am dreading tomorrow 

*nippo* Make sure you do a HPT hun before you move on xxx


----------



## nippo

Thanks ladies, you're all so lovely it has really touched me. I am normally quite regular, so I was surprised that I started early. The cramping started midday and I began bleeding about 30 mins later, I feel like I have started my period, but I am praying that tomorrow I'll wake up with a clean pad.

Witters, thank you so much for sharing your story. I would love for it to be true, but too scared to hope! If it is a false alarm I will feel awful for scaring you all, but I just didn't think implantation could last most of a day and have bright red water in the loo . I even had small clot while showering?  I had mild to strong cramping. One thing though, with endo my cramping is pretty unbearable most months and this is really the only thing that gives me hope...I can still think straight through the pain. 

Good luck to all other ladies testing soon.  I wish you all the luck in the world. 
Xx


----------



## PositiveCi

Hello my ladies,

Sharon - Thank you for your lovely words, sending a smacker right back atcha xx

Nippo - Still test on OTD as Witters says....you never know! Don't move on just yet until you know for sure   

Hannushka - Naughty lady for taking meds on your natural cycle, your symptoms could be down to the cyclogest you know, I had all kinds of strong symptoms which I now know was the cyclogest.

Skyelar - congrats on being PUPO!!

Faithope - good luck for tomorrow 

Hey everyone else...

AFM - Stopped meds yesterday, waiting fro A/F and NOT looking forward to the heaviness of it...*shudder* Been dancing tonight though even though all I wanted to do was go home and to bed and wallow under my duvet but it was a good move and although tired, I laughed alot so the endorphins temporarily kicked in!  

Hugs and kisses to everyone xxx


----------



## nippo

I forgot to say good luck for tomorrow Faithope! I hope everything goes well for you.  


Positive Ci, thanks - I will do a test.

I had a big event at work and I was producing and I couldn't concentrate. Don't know how I got through it. Will update you all tomorrow. Say a prayer for me x x


----------



## salstewart

Aww Nippo,

Huge   for you lovely, like the other ladies say don't give up just yet,   for u x x

Positive CI.... U make me tired just reading, ur so full of beans, it's fab, I hope u have fun whilst away at the weekend x

Congrats Skylear on being PUPO  

Good luck today Faithhope  

Hello to everyone else........ must be to bed now..... Sal x


----------



## nippo

Well ladies, it's definitely a full blown period. (tmi) it's much heavier than my normal ones so not really implantation bleeding. Thing is, I feel relieved the wait is over in a way.of course, I would have loved to be pregnant but it isn't the end for any of us.

I might go on holiday, I haven't been on a proper one for a couple of years as my life was on hold waiting for tests, scans and treatment.

My body might not have been ready for it just yet.

My period has started and I'm windier than ever   Dammit I thought it was a sign, but It's just me! 

Best of luck to those Pupo, enjoy it x x


----------



## Witters

Aww, so sorry Nippo


----------



## BerryChelt74

sorry Nippo- so sad for you.

Good luck Faithhope.

afm- I had terrible cramping yesterday, felt like AF on the way as it was on the right side like it usually is. It eased off for a bit but had a terrible nights sleep as my hips and lower back very sore and cramping on and off all night. Had a horrible dream that I was mc and it was like cranberry jelly! Did a test this morning (yes I know its too early) which was neg, but I am sure that one I did a few days ago has a faint pos, but I did take it apart to get a better look. So I am not just not sure what is going on.


----------



## PositiveCi

So sorry nippo...hugs xx

Berry - hang on in there sweet xx


----------



## salstewart

So sorry Nippo   for you. A holiday sounds like a fab idea hun x

Chin up Berry, we all have different symptoms, we worry about them all the time, we worry when we do get and we worry when we don't! It's just to stop us from being calm and floating through the 2ww without a care in the world lol!! I always used to compare with the other girls on here and then wonder why I didn't have those symptoms, everyone is different tho. Try and stay positive hun, I know it's hard but no POAS then taking it all apart to get a better look...... it will only stress u even more, big   hun x x


----------



## BerryChelt74

salstewart- thanks, i will try to avoid any more poas. x


----------



## salstewart

Lol Berry hope it wasn't u who cleared the shelf of tests in sainsburys lol.
Are u finding time to rest hun? x


----------



## BerryChelt74

No wasn't me, did notice that asda was the same. Must be all the cold weather we have been having.

Not very good at resting to be honest. x


----------



## skyelar

So sorry Nippo, definately take a holiday, give your body and mind a rest. I took one just before this cycle and I really felt the better for it. Just getting away from everything and everyone its good for the soul xx
Good luck again faithope, praying all goes well.
Stay positive berry, this 2ww is enough to sent anyone crazy!
Love to everyone else xx


----------



## hannahDMP

Nippo, I'm so sorry to read your news sweet, sending you big    and    next time will be YOUR turn...




Skyelar, glad the transfer was successful! Enjoy the early part of PUPO - I've entered the "second phase" and am really struggling with any sort of PMA   

Hannushka, hope your windypops aren't too bad...am pleased to say mine have eased a bit over the last few days     

Berry, am sensing your struggling a bit through this pesky 2ww, so am sending you      
and lots and lots of                              , hope this helps   

So 7dp5dt and I don't feel overly confident either if I'm honest...I felt sick most of yesterday with bits of heartburn. I didn't sleep very well last night, I kept waking up with hot sweats and am so anxious, I can't switch off...yet, I'm ready for bed at about 8.30pm - such a lightweight   
I need to go and find some PMA..............

Love H x


----------



## BerryChelt74

Thanks hannah. x


----------



## hannahDMP

p.s. wishing you buckets of luck for today Faithope, really            your embies defrost and your transfer is successful, thinking of you sweet x


----------



## skyelar

Thanks Hanna, dreading getting to the "second stage" just trying to keep busy at the moment so I don't start obsessing (sorry can't spell!)
Keep up the pma, know it's so tough but do think it helps sanity a bit!
Loads of PMA to everyone xxxx


----------



## Faithope

*hannah*  so scared.....

will do personnals for everyone later as I can't really concentrate and feel the flood gates might open...


----------



## ritzi

hi all

faithhope   
hannah - you just never know....stay positive   

nippo sorry to read your news   

AFM - out of the embies we defrosted yesterday 6 are going strong today between 6-9 cells.....so hopefully will have 2 blasts on saturday   clinic will phone saturday morning and let us know what time to go in for ET   so one step closer......

ritz


----------



## skyelar

That seems pretty positive Ritz, here's to being PUPO on sat! xx
Thinking of you faithope and hoping all went well xx


----------



## Faithope

I'm PUPO    

2 blasts, one 100% and the other 80%, excellant womb lining and I am much more calmer and positive than I was a few hours ago! OTD is 5th March     Feel crampy, hope that normal  

Be back later-thanks all so much for your well wishes


----------



## salstewart

Awwww congrats Faithope,that's fab news


----------



## sharoon

So sorry Nippo  

Faithhope that's great news!! 

That's good news Ritzi   for you for Saturday

AFM, transfer is tomorrow. Luckily I've had a very busy few days at work so haven't had time to worry too much. Although kept waking up last night and I imagine it'll be the same tonight. Appointment is 11.50am. Hope our one little blast survives the thaw. 

Lots of   and   and   and   to everyone else, especially you guys on 2WW - stay strong!

Sharon x


----------



## Faithope

*salstewart* Thanks hun  I was so scared, now I can relax knowing I have done all I can and now it's up to fate now xx

*sharoon* Good Luck for ET tomorrow, will be thinking of you   your frostie thaws ok xx


----------



## skyelar

Yipee faithope, great news xx

Good luck tomorrow Sharon, praying all goes well, hope you sleep well tonight xx

Still in ny happy PUPO bubble, in fact think I forgot a couple of times today, almost made myself a coffee! Hadn't really known what you guys were talking about with cyclgest and wind. Now I know, so windy its a nightmare!

Love to all xxx


----------



## hannahDMP

Morning Girls, 

Faithope, many congratulations on being PUPO! Your blasts and womb lining all sound perfect...sending you lots of        for the 2ww...    you get your BFP

Ritzi, your embies sound like they're thriving    and    they continue to do so...wishing you lots an lots of luck for tomorrow...hope all goes well   

Sharoon, wishing you lots of luck for this morning, sending you        for a successful thawing and transfer...    for your beautiful blast   

Skyelar, you're sounding chilled and composed, wish I could feel the same as you    hope the wind isn't causing you too much embarassment      I have to admit, mine isn't as bad as it was, so hopefully yours will disappear soon   

Well, 8dp5dt and I have to say I'm staying hopeful      overall, I'm more relaxed on this cycle than my previous two. I didn't sleep at all well again though, keep having these horrible nightmares and waking up struggling to breathe....poor D/B didn't get much sleep either    4 days until we test and I have to say, I don't feel any temptation to do so before then...am just    hard that I don't start bleeding before        so knickerwatch has begun!!!!!!!

Stay strong girls, all we can do is have hope   

Love Hannah x x x


----------



## skyelar

Hannah, so glad you are feeling a bit confident. On 8dp5dt I had already started bleeding so I hope this is a good sign for you. I only have to wait 9 days for my OTD as it was a 5 day blast, does your clinic only do 2 weeks?  
Trying to keep busy so I am not obsessing all the time but now am a bit worried I am doing too much! Not really sure how heavy a load not to lift so have done some lifting which might not be helpful. However just can't sit down and do nothing for 9 days as I would go crazy!

  sharon that all goes well today xx

 to everyone xx


----------



## hannahDMP

Skyelar, I started bleeding at 9dp5dt last time...so hoping I can get to OTD this time! My clinic asked me to wait 12 days, which is a long time really considering we had hatching blast and a good blast transferred, but as I say as much as I want to know, ignorance is bliss!!
9 days is a better amount of time to wait though...sounds like you're managing to keep busy! Sending you lots of good luck wishes and pray this is your time x x


----------



## silentlywishing

hi everyone, 

well i had my scan today to check the thickness of the lining of my womb and unfortunately it was only 5mm-beyond fed up!!!! this happens every single time so yet again i've got to increase my progynova tablets and return for another scan next friday, i was really convinced this time would be different, i've been taking pregnacare pre conception, eating brazil nuts and using a hot water bottle on a night    can anyone think of anything else i could be doing to help i would really try anything... my pma has gone right out the window today feel like its ground hog day or de ja vous or something.. pardon my french but i'm so ****** off! x


----------



## salstewart

Awww silentlywishing   for u hun.
This journey is such a tough one for us girls. Try not to stress over ur lining, my previous attempt only got me up to 6 and yet my doc didn't seem phased. Last scan before my transfer I was at 6.5 so we increased the prognova also. I chomped brazil nuts, drank milk and pineapple juice and just stuck to a really healthy diet and all was well. You'll get there love


----------



## ritzi

silentlywishing - sorry to hear you are upset............my lining is about 5mm - and my clinic are happy with that. they say in spain anything from 5mm is fine - i got pg at 6.2mm previously. 
i know it is worrying but do try to relax about it hun   viagra often can plump it up and you can buy online in jelly to use   

i'm doing ok, just want it to be over and done with! 

ritz


----------



## skyelar

Hey Hannah, thanks for your good wishes and ditto to you xx

Silentlywaiting, I tried co-enzyme Q-10, along with pregnacare conception, brazil nuts and hot water bottle. Not sure if it helped or not but i added it in when my lining wasn't thick enough for my clinic (7mm), and in a week it increased to 12.4mm. Might be worth a try xx


----------



## hannahDMP

Silentlywaiting, sorry to hear your lining is low    ...I've done similar to others eating a handful of brazil nuts, drinking 1l of milk a day (disguised as milkshakes as I struggle to drink milk) and took my vitamin supplements as well as trying to eat healthily. I always had a hwb every night too...really hope it thickens up, there is a supplements and fertility friendly foods thread which may be useful to you? Wishing you well   

Ritizi, not long now, keeping my fingers crossed for you   

Skyelar, thank you   

Sharoon, have been thinking about you   

Hannah x x


----------



## silentlywishing

thanks guys, your all so kind its nice having people i can turn to who know exactly what it is that i'm going threw-people that may just have answers that may help to, i'll definately be trying all of the above suggestions, i wonder if i'm eating enough brazils i only have a few per day!?!?! i know i shouldnt beat myself up over it but i honestly thought this time would be different n hearing that its just not was a bit of a kick to the teeth- my mood dropped instantly and the nurse could tell that to! think i just had in my head that transfer day was going to be next week and that part of my waiting and not knowing would be over   anyways its not over yet so i've decided to turn my frown upside down and look forward to whats to come thanks again i'm wishing you all the best of luck and babydust    xxx


----------



## eeyore5700

Hi ladies 


Sorry not been posting but thought I would try to stay away from FF during this 2ww to stop me going   .


I have had a glance through the posts. 
Congrats to those who are BFP and   to those who were not successful this time. 


I am now 10dp5dt and POAS it was BFN, I am now getting what seems to be the first part of AF and will most likely be full flow by tomorrow. I can't stop crying as I don't know what to do. I usually bleed about now on BFN so not surprised but I have always had hope of more treatment. Our finances wont stretch to any more. Do any of you think there is still hope?


----------



## BerryChelt74

eeyore-I hope that there is hope as I am the same as you, did the test and got a BFN and feel like AF is on the way. There is always hope till OTD I guess. I know that I feel pregnant but its probably the meds rather than me. I am guessing wont get AF till I stop the meds so wont know till then.

Will keep everything crossed for you and me.

Take care hun. x


----------



## eeyore5700

Thank you berry. I really hope we both get our BFP, keeping fingers crossed as well.


I'm not holding out much hope for me as the BFN wasn't really what bothered me as it may have still been too early. It is the slight blood loss im getting that makes me think otherwise. 


All my symptoms went away 3 days ago so guess mine was down to the meds. So I would say if you still have yours it must be a good thing. 


Take care as well x


----------



## ritzi

eeyore - its too early really - wait 2 more days and test again   

berry - you've got 4 more days till OTD, try to not panic and test again then   

I am slowly freaking out - just want tomorrow over and done with now. 

ritz


----------



## BerryChelt74

Have you stopped taking your meds then? I have to take mine till OTD and then stop if it is a BFN.

x


----------



## sharoon

Phew...our little frosty survived the thaw.   

Wasn't sure at first as they took us a different way to normal and was expecting to be taken into a room and given bad news. Luckily it wasn't.

However it was a bit of a rough ride. For some reason I had a 'sharp bend' and the doc couldn't get the thingy bob in place. She tried for 30 mins and it was SO uncomfortable. Lots of pain down below and lots of pressure on my bladder which was full to bursting! Eventually was told to go and have a wee and wait in the waiting room again for a while. Was a bit worried by this point. Anyhow went for two big wees and eventually was called through again. This time doc has bought in one of the consultants. Thankfully it went in much easier. They said these things sometimes just happen, weird.

Was given a pessary for my back end - which didn't happen last time?

DH and I then went for a nice lunch and took a gentle journey home. Napped most of the way on the train and then napped for about two hours this afternoon. Could have slept more!! Guess it was a release of all the stress.

Now to wait.   OTD 6/3/12.

Embryologist told DH that it was a good blastocyst and had thawed well. Here's hoping.

Warm wishes to everyone else  

Sharon x


----------



## eeyore5700

Berry - no I'm still taking meds and will still stop them when told to. I was in a lot of pain from transfer, severe cramping every day but think that was my body getting used to the crinone and now its used to it it seems to have stopped. Did keep hoping it was implantation and that was why it stopped but surely if that was the case I would have had a BFP on test by now. Although, I have been thinking it is just pain from the scars from tubes being removed.......... OMG all these things going round in my head im so so     . You had ET same day as me but I have to wait 16 days for OTD, they did say 18 but apparently thats for 3dt not a 5dt. 


Sharoon- Congrats on being PUPO                , must have been very uncomfortable for you, those thing hurt any way and when they doing that OUCHY. Hope you ok now.


Ritzi - I hope so. Good luck for tomoz    .


----------



## Bribby

Hello, 

Sharon - something similar happened to me on my last transfer. Worries you a little bit doesn't it. But anyway, congratulations on being PUPO!


Silentlywishing, I know how you feel! I an waiting for my lining to thicken up also as went to clinic on Monday and they have delayed me for a week. Really prepared myself for today aswell! Also if it was today would have had a whole week off work following transfer as had booked 2 weeks off work. Really felt I needed that as I teach and can be very stressful. Oh well, we will get their. I was advised to drink full fat milk (which I hate!) but i must admit it did do the trick on my last tx as my lining was over 8mm which is what my clinic likes. I had milkshakes, angel delights, hot milk!


Hello to everyone else and thinking of all those ladies that are near to OTD 

Bribby x


----------



## silentlywishing

hi bribby,

thanks i will defo try that, i've been trailing the internet all night have you ever heard of phytoestrogens its found in things like flax seed and tofu and soya it apparently works in the same way as oestrogen and thickens your womb its one that i've never heard mentioned before though which makes me think theres a risk involved, hmmmm   whens your transfer date? i hate waiting and not knowing i've always been like that, i was one of those kids that poked holes in the wrapping on my xmas presents to try and sneak a peak  ... does your centre use an ultra sound scanner guide when transferring eggs? i know thats a little off topic but mine doesnt yet others do i asked about it but they told me it wasnt proven scientifically to be of any benefit, hows that!?!?! .................................. oh for gods sake my sister just text me, my cousin is pregnant!!!!! i swear everytime i have treatment someone close to me falls pregnant, coincidence or am i like that chair people warn girls not to sit on!?!?!


----------



## silentlywishing

can i just add that i sat in that 'chair' once because i actually thought i would miraculously fall pregnant!!!


----------



## ANGELA29A

silentlywishing, im sure we would all super glue ourselves to the chair if we thought it would work.xx


----------



## skyelar

silentlywishing, think we would all sit in that chair and drink that water! 
This process can really make you crazy!  I do think I read something about soya that wasn't positive but I think it might of been that it wasn't good for people with endo. Here's hoping your lining gets there xx
 ritz xx
Have a good weekend everybody xx


----------



## ritzi

hi all

2 blasts on board   now just praying it works    2 more blasts going back in the deep-freeze 

resting today and tomorrow - and then back to normal monday   

ritz


----------



## maybeoneday1979

hi all,

im about to start my nasal spray on the 15th march, to say im anxious is an understatment last yr i went thro my first cycle of icsi unfortunately i got OHSS i was quite ill.  Then i had a FET in dec whch failed worst time of my life was 2011.  Im hoping that this is my year i was off work with anxiety and stress so i would love to here how any1 else handles the massive pressure we all have to go through.

i work as a chef so i do have quite a stressful life and all my family are gaga over my newphew i feel im sitting on the sidelines wondering if my day will ever come.

any advice welcome.
thanks J xxx


----------



## hannahDMP

Ritzi, so pleased your transfer went well and that you're now in the PUPO gang   

Enjoy your chill out time tonight and tomorrow...I'm relaxing with furbabe by my side, D/B has just gone to get us a thai take-away   

It's quiet on here today, am guessing we're all quietly reflecting or maybe just bricking it!

3 days to go for me       

Hope you're all managing to stay strong           

Love H x


----------



## Faithope

*Hannah* Bricking it covers how I feel and still have 9 days to go  How are you feeling? xxx


----------



## skyelar

Yay ritzi, congrats on being PUPO!
Hope everyone is doing ok and not bricking it too much!!
I have had a busy weekend so far, but looking forward to a day off tomorrow, but might wish I was working when I start symptom spotting! 
Love and sticky vibes to all fellow PUPO's and positive vibes to everyone else xx


----------



## BerryChelt74

DEf bricking it at the moment. Just want to sleep till Tuesday if I can. x


----------



## ANGELA29A

Ladies, how long time span is it for an FET from downregging to transfer?? and does it depend if medicated or natural FET. 
i should imagine we will be medicated as im a low responder on IVF with ICSI.x


----------



## skyelar

Angela it does depend on how you respond so don't get too worked up about the time scale. I did medicated and plan was d/r 2weeks the HRT 2weeks then transfer a week later. I took just over 3 weeks to d/r then needed an extra week on HRT to make sure my lining was thick enough. So all in all for me from d/r to transfer was 6.5 weeks. 
I took longer to respond to drugs on first cycle too, and wish I had know that it's not unusual as felt like I was the only slow responder!
Good luck xx


----------



## sharoon

Great news Ritzi!!


----------



## AnnBangor

Congratulations to the ladies who are PUPO!
My FET is Tuesday.    they thaw ok.


----------



## Bribby

Hello everyone,

Silentlywishing - I have not heard of phytoestrogens, will have a look into that. My transfer date was supposed to have been on Friday but now looks like it will be next Friday, or possibly Wednesday. I had a cervical dilation back in December to make it easier to transfer the embryo as had difficulty last time but time keeps on being delayed so am worried it was pointless having done. Apparently this time they are going to use the ultra sound scanner guide as I have had 2 failed cycles. Which made me ask why they didn't use it last bloody time!!! Talking to people on here and also my sister who has IVF in Birmingham it seems clinics do things so differently! We will get there!  When is your transfer date?

Oh and I know what you mean about 'THE CHAIR' In my old school i worked at it was said if you teach in a certain class you are bound to get pregnant as 'everyone falls pregnant in this class' I was in their for 2 years  lol

Angela, My FET has been about 7 weeks. You have to be so flexible as dates can change depending on how you respond to the medication.

Congratulations to all the girls who are PUPO..hope you are not going too mad in the 2ww  

AFM - Scan tomorrow..fingers crossed my lining is thick enough for transfer next week.

Enjoy the sunshine, Bribby x


----------



## Dixie chick

Hi J,

I am about to start on fet with my next cycle, after having had a rough time last year too. I had ivf with pgd and suffered terribley with ohss. The time between ec and et was hideous. I know i'll be really anxious if i have to go through stimms again, but i'm hoping fet will be less of a strain. 

I can't give many tips on coping. I'm lucky that at work i can slip away for a cry in the loos whenever i need to. I also cry in the car a lot, so i suppose i'm a proponent of the 'letting it out' approach.

I've got two gorgeous nephews (18m and 5yrs) who are always at the centre of our family's focus. It can draw my attention to what i'm missing, but I know that our baby will get that love one day too. Meanwhile we just have to keep waiting for our time.


----------



## ANGELA29A

thanks ladies that gives me an idea, trying to time it to have et in summer hols, so no getting up by an alarm clock for me or DD. should imagine we will be starting end may beginning july, depending on AF.xx


----------



## fingers and toes

Hi everyone im starting fet on 12th march with my prostap injection how long is the process with fet and what does pupo mean? Thanks x


----------



## Bribby

Good luck with your FET fingers and toes x
PUPO means pregnant until proven otherwise! lol


----------



## Hannushka

Hey ladies,
Sorry haven't been posting but have been lurking around...
AF has shown her first few drops so game officially over for me...
Good luvk for all of you. I will now concentrate on my move and thousand leaving parties just so I don't have to stop and cry..
Take care 
xxxxxxxxxxxx
Hanna


----------



## nippo

Oh Hannah, I know how hard it is but you be strong. It is so disappointing and nothing can stop that feeling but in a few days time, you will look to the future and find a new path through this maze.

Stay strong!! It's ok to feel like crying, I know I did! 

Xxx


----------



## skyelar

Hanna, so very, very sorry.  Xxxx


----------



## Faithope

*Hanna *    xxxx

Morning everyone, 7 days to go and doing ok I think, haven't got the urge to test (would be too early anyway...)

xxxx


----------



## skyelar

Having a bit of a wobly today. 5dp5dt and no symptoms. It is so different to last fresh cycle where I felt I had all pregnancy symptoms then they disappeared 2/3 days before OTD. Trying to find any kind of symptom, have felt more hungry but that might just be because I am off work for a couple of days. Even the wind has eased off, much as it is unpleasant it does make you feel that something is going on!
Hope everyone else is feeling positive


----------



## Faithope

*skyelar*  Same here hun, but fresh cycle I had HCG injection which gave me pregnancy symptoms-very sore boobies, hunger, heightened sexual urges, constipation. This FET, no HCG, no symptoms, boobies aren't sore, don't feel the urges or constipated. I am less windy than I was before ET as I am using front door for cyclogest now, when it was back door, my god, windy....I could have supplied electricity with the wind I had


----------



## Bribby

Hannah


----------



## sharoon

*Hannah DMP *- Good luck for tomorrow!   

*AnnBangor* - Hope the thaw and transfer goes well 

*Hannushka* - I'm so sorry, thinking of you 

Sorry if I've missed anyone, but lovely hugs to you all.

AFM after transfer on Friday was knackered all weekend. Slept loads. Still think it was just a release of all the stress. OTD one week tomorrow. Have moments where I feel very positive and moments where I feel the complete opposite. I've been having cramping for days, even before transfer so no idea what that means. Trying to take it easy and stupidly analysing every move I make. Trying not to be so  !

Sharon x


----------



## skyelar

Good luck to those who's OTD is coming up  for some nice BFP news xx

Still no symptoms for me! 

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## AnnBangor

Thank you all. So nervous for tomorrow. What if they won't thaw?  
Does 2 embryos increse your chances of getting pregnant rather than 1? or does it just increase your chance of having twins? Saying that I think they will only allow one as last time one split into identical twins for me.  Not sure what to do this time as I lost my twins


----------



## hannahDMP

Morning Girls,
  

Hannushka, sending you      

For ALL in the 2ww, Faithope, Skyelar and others - stay strong and keep believing     

For all those about to have FET/scans/in the middle of the process, wishing you lots of luck....AnnBangor,    your embies defrost successfully and the transfer goes well today   

I can bearly believe I'm writing this, but we got a BFP this morning!!!!!
It feels surreal and I'm trying to get my head around it all - after almost 7 years of ttc, there's a huge part of me that has put defence barriers in place to protect myself. Yet here we are, with a positive pregnancy test, I keep looking at the screen....We are cautious, but absolutely elated     



Love Hannah x x x x x


----------



## nippo

Congratulations Hannah!!!

Such brilliant news, enjoy it! So pleased for you. Me next! Lol x


----------



## Faithope

*Hannah*        Yay I am so happy for you!!

Big hello to everyone 

AFM Well the sore boobs have started  don't think its anything but the progesterone....


----------



## skyelar

Hannah, so delighted for you!  must be an amazing feeling!

Good luck today Ann! 

Faithope glad you have a symptom! Still none for me, trying to imagine boobs are sore, but prodding and prodding and nothing!

 to everyone on 2ww xxx


----------



## BerryChelt74

Hannah, thats great news.

I'm afraid it is a BFN for me. 

x


----------



## Faithope

*BerryChelt*  I am so sorry xxx

*Skyelar* They aren't majorly sore, just noticebly if you know what I mean? We are all different so means nothing really 

I am glad I am indoors away from any HPT's cos I am startign to get that urge....  BUT I am determined to get to OTD so theres no 'it might change...can I see a line...' I spend every month doing that


----------



## skyelar

Sorry Berrychelt xxxx

Faithope, I am almost certain I will be buying HPT on my way home from work tonight! If af hasn't started by OTD I don't think I could bear the suspense of waiting for HcG results, would rather be prepared. OTD is friday so will prob test wed am and thurs am. Xx


----------



## Murf

It is so great to hear BFP's but we are also sensitive to those who didn't get their dream this time around.  So sorry berrychelt    
Massive congrats to Hannah and your OH   
keeping everything crossed for Annbangor's transfer today and for those tempting to test early, I can't advise, I tested early with my tx so I am no saint!  

As for me, I am patiently ticking the days off til transfer on the 15th, I know the nerves will kick in a couple of days before.  I am not saying I want it less than anyone else but because we have been blessed with LO, I know it can be harder for those who's tx hasn't worked yet.  Our DS was the icing on the cake, we're going for the cherry now. xxxxxxx


----------



## colly74

Congratulations Hannah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

AFM- I had my day 13 scan and i was very pleased and shocked to find that my linning is at 10.6mm already!!!!! wow, so im bokked in for ET on wednesday 7th!!!!! now got the stress that my embros make the thaw!!!! all this is so stressful!!!!!

Hi to all your wonderful brave ladies out there.
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Bribby

Hello,

Congratulations to Hannah 

Hannushka and Berrychelt sending you














I am so sorry x

Good luck today AnnBangor x

Colly74, thats good news. I am also booked in for ET on Wednesday 7th so heres to both our precious embies making the thaw and that the transfer goes well x

Hello to everyone else x

Bribby


----------



## skyelar

Couldn't resist and did hpt, and it was negative! I am 6dp5dt is there any hope? Feel crushed. Hope its just too early, but I have zero symptoms so am loosing all hope rapidly!
Sorry for moaning!
Hope everyone else is staying positive xx


----------



## Faithope

*skyelar*  naughty girl  It's too early hun, the HCG usually gets detected at 9 days + thats 3 days away, step away from the HPT's  (I know how hard it is) xx


----------



## Wombly

Berrychelt - so sorry hun        - be kind to yourself x

Skyelar - your embies are only 11 days old, you should really wait until they're at least 14 days old so yes too early!!!!     

Hannah - congratulations!!!     - you must be on    - I know you're being cautious but make sure you enjoy it too   

Bribby & Colly - i am also booked in for ET 7th March!! Lets hope its a lucky date    - i have my scan tomorrow so fingers crossed the lining is thick enough and all looks good   

Murf - same for us, I'd love a sibing for DS but after having my heart broken too many times since trying for no.2 this is our last go.....so it better be a good one! 

Faithope - good on you for resisting the POAS urges!! If you wait til OTD then there is no doubt and you will know for definite (and it'll be a bfp   )

AnnBangor - hope transfer has gone well today & you're currently resting with your feet up    - how many did you go for in the end? I've always gone for 2 but with the chances of getting a bfp being higher with blasts I've been going over & over whether i should just have 1...(I know i'll go for 2 still though)
AFM - scan tomorrow to check lining & hopefully ET on Wed next week, think DS is noticing my emotions, he's being very naughty but emotional at the same time   
Hope everyone else is okay - Wombly x


----------



## ritzi

hi all 

sorry to read of the bfns   berrycelt & hannushka

well done on the bfp's   hannah 

skyelar - too early   don't be down, wait a few more days....

annbangor - there is a big push for SET , one at a time etc.......but i think if you transfer 2 you are more likely statistically (by not by a lot) to get pg.....i went for 2 blasts given my repeated impantation failure   but i can see the trauma of a decision it is for you given your history   

AFM - spent a really positive night thinking this has worked   no idea why cos no symptom spotting for me.............but now back to my usual it will never work frame of mind......dh taking us out for a pizza later see if that helps things along   

ritz


----------



## PositiveCi

Hello everyone,

Just popped on to say hi...

HannahDMP - Sooooo pleased for your lovely BFP!! Sooo pleased for you   

Hannushka and Berry sooo sorry for your BFN's....really feel for you ladies, if either of you want to chat please PM me   

I think it's maybe time for me to leave this board as I am no longer a current cycler, thank you all for being here for me, I don't know what I would have done without you all.

See you all on another board soon, lots of love to you all xx


----------



## nat&amp;mill

Hi all,the nerves are kicking in I have my transfer tomorrow.I just remember that 2ww 3 years ago and was a wreck.I think i will  be on here everyday to keep me sane!!!


----------



## sharoon

Hannah - Great news, you must be so happy. Thrilled for you  

BeeryChelt - So sorry for you.   

PositiveCi - will miss you lovely  

I keep prodding my boobs too, but no pain darn it!!

Sharon


----------



## LoopyMoo

Big congrats to all those with BFP's and   to those with horrible BFN's.

To those on the dreaded 2ww, hopefully I'll soon be joining you!

Transfer day is tomorrow, I'm absolutely petrified that none of our 3 blasto's will thaw.  As we've always had BFN's and this is our last chance, if 2 thaw ok, we will have them both transferred.  Not sure I'm going to sleep tonight....


----------



## LoopyMoo

I have my transfer tomorrow too, am so so nervous, this is our last chance and I'm really feeling the magnitude of it all    

Wishing you all the very best for tomorrow


----------



## skyelar

Good luck tomorrow Loopymoo xx

Have got af pains now, no sign yet tho. Wish I hadn't tested today, will not test again until OTD unless af shows up.
Trying to stay positive, determined not to cry!

Love and  to everyone xx


----------



## AnnBangor

Hello everyone. Well today has been busy!
What a day I've had.
To look at the possitive I'm PUPO!!!!  
Regarding the one or two embryos, I asked the embryologist and she said, considering my age and good quality embryos, it didn't make a difference statisticly so .....
Because I lots twin boys at 22 weeks, we decided to put only one embryo back (it was one last time too but it split!) so the embryologist took one frostie out to thaw and even though it was OK some cells had 'perished' (her words not mine) so she took the other embryo out and that was the same. They wanted to put both in to have a chance! I went to the hospital feeling a little down and not possitive at all! After we arrived (2 and a half hours after the call) they had good news and one of the embryos had re-coperated and expanded and looking good. Put both back in!
OTD 8th of March
Now to do some work as I'm being assessed tomorrow


----------



## nat&amp;mill

The best of luck to you too  just keep those positive thoughts flowing x


----------



## MissTC

Just wanted to wish you both, LoopyMoo and Nat&Mill, lots of luck for smooth transfers tomorrow, and hope you get through the next 2 weeks without losing your sanity LOL


Good Luck


----------



## nat&amp;mill

Thankyou miss TC I am praying for the same miracle we had in 2009   XX


----------



## daisy17

Hi everyone hope ur all ok!!

Colly that great news about ur lining and et next week!! Fingers crossed ur babies thaw properly!! I've got my scan tomorrow I'm quite nervous! But then again I'm excited to know that time for et is coming closer! I just it all over with so I can just scream "IM PREGNANT" I wish!!! I'm just praying that it all works out!

Annabagnor congrats on being pupo!! Good luck! I'm surprised that they've given otd only 1 week after et! Is that the case with everyone coz I thought it was at least 10-12 day wait! Well anyways I hope it all works out for you! 

Sorry I havent mentioned anyone else I'm in bed with phone!! Anxious for my scan 2moro!! I'll let u guys know how I've got on! Wish me luck!!


----------



## colly74

Hi daisy - good luck for tomorrow scan. with regards to OTD, mY et is  7th and my OTD is 15th as my blast are day 6's. Hope that helps? OTD is normaly 14 days from EC date at our clinic.


----------



## skyelar

Good luck Daisy!  
Congrats on being PUPO Annbangor, try and stay in happy PUPO bubble as long as you can xx
  to everyone xx


----------



## hannahDMP

Morning Girls, 

Skyelar, good luck testing on Friday, sending you lots of             

Faithope, hope the sore boobs are a good sign        good luck for Sunday hun       

Berrychelt, I am so sorry to read your news      hope you manage to find some strength over the coming days, so that you can take stock and decide whats next for you...lots of love

Murf, wishing you lots of luck for transfer in a couple of weeks,    you get the cherry and a sibling for your ds!

Colly, your lining sounds really promising at this stage, wishing you the very best of luck for next weeks thaw and transfer       

Bribby, good luck to you too for next week         

Wombly, thanks for the advice, am going to try my hardest to enjoy it all    ! Best of luck for next Weds -    all goes well for you 

Ritzi and Sharoon dig deep...the 2ww is torturous and is such a test of mental strength isn't it? ...sending you some        and     

LoopyMoo, good luck for today, really hope all goes well     

AnnBangor, glad your transfer ended up being successful, sounds like you have at least one determined embies in there      good luck       

Daisy, good luck with your scan today, hope all goes well     



Thank you all so much for your kind congratulations and taking the time to message - it means a lot to me....we are thrilled with the news and have agreed to take our precious pregnancy one day at a time         


Hannah x x x x


----------



## skyelar

Thanks Hannah. So glad you are enjoying your pregnancy day by day, really hope the next nine months go smoothly for you and you can relax a bit xx


----------



## daisy17

Ey just a quick update so I had the scan today they said lining is 13mm thick which is great! My fet is planned for 9 march but I don't have a fixed time yet   (I like to have things planned!!!) lol so I'll be having 2 envies put back in I think it's going to be the 5 day blasts or 6 day. Then my otd will be the 17th!!

It's all going ahead know but I'm just dreading the pesseries! I hate them!! But I think I'm going try the back way this time, sorry tmi but I always find they just all melts out! 

Dh want me to take a week off work after et so I'm going to book it off tomorrow when I go in, it's quite active work I'm constantly going up and down stairs and moving around dealing with patients! Otherwise he said he'll go in and TELL the manager that I'm not coming in! :/ lol

Anyways good luck to everyone x x


----------



## sharoon

Congrats AnnBangor!   for you.

HannahDMP, thank you. Just 6 days to go now! It is driving me   But I will NOT test until OTD. I like things to be as clear and as down the line (excuse pun) as possible with everything I do in life. The clearest answer I'll get is to wait until OTD, or if AF arrives. 

BTW does anyone know if you can even get AF if you're on the tablets and pessaries??

Sharon x


----------



## ANGELA29A

hannahDMP, just logged on, omg hun, thats amazing so pleased for you.xxx


----------



## lizlou34

Hello everyone-can I join your chat please?  I am doing my first FET after another MMC in november-start buserilin inj tonight.  Feel mixture of excitement (Is that wrong?) and dread.  We only have the one frostie so obv fear is that it won't defrost.  Anyway wishing you all lots of lovely happy times ahead and looking fwd to the support on here. 

Will read up on the thread and catch up soon xxx


----------



## ritzi

hi all

sharoon - my AF has never come before stopping the progesterone support    but i think it is different for everybody

annbangor i would have done the same   

i am starting to go stir crazy - i am now 4dp 5dt so embies are 9 days old.......not a lot going on..........my beautiful adopted boys are driving me crazy though   i think progesterone and parenting do not mix! 

ritz


----------



## AnnBangor

Hello everyone! thank you for your messages.
Daisy 17 - Yes I thought it was quite soon. but they are 5 day blasts and OTD is a week tomorrow.

Only a day since transfer and it's been a busy day! I have tried to sit as often as I could! hope Im not overdoing it!


----------



## colly74

Daisy - wow great lining!!!!!! and we are only 2 days apart!!! they offered my wednesday, thursday or friday for transfer and i went with wednesday as i was worried my linning could be too thick and i just want to get my transfer done now, i think that they should really scan your linning for thickness on day of transfer so that they can keep a record of sucessful rates etc and see if having a thick or very thick lining to which one is best?? when i feel for ashton my linning was last recorded as 14mm.
Im excited now and cant wait for wednesday to come, what drugs are you going to be on with regards to the pesseries why dont you ask the clinic about prontogest (gestone) injections, the needle for them is massive but it dosent hurt when having the injection, its a few hours afterwards, but they cant be that bad as i was on them for 4months with my son.

hello to everyone else.
xxxx


----------



## Wombly

Daisy - well done on your scan, I'm also have day 6 blasts put in, next Wed - looks like there will be a few of us next week    - i like your hubby's attitude 

Lizlou - welcome! i also had a mmc in dec so know how you feel, if i get a bfp I know its going to be a v anxious time! but obviously we'd rather that than a bfn (otherwise we wouldn't be here I suppose!) - good luck      - how old is your frosty?

Ritzi - not long now - hope you're managing to hold it together! i know what you mean about hormones & parenting not mixing!    - I'm sure DS feeds off my emotions...so he's been a bit naughty & emotional lately    - here's some positivity for you                        

Sharon - not sure about af if you're on tablets & pessaries, i think some can but not everyone - sorry that doesn't help does it   

AnnBangor - congrats on being PUPO!!! Get your feet up & rest girlie!!!    

Colly - my otd is 17 march but had already calculated that I would be testing on 15th instead   

AFM - had scan today & lining is 12.8mm so v pleased with that & it means full steam ahead with ET booked for next Wed with 6 day blasts (so now just the worry about them thawing okay). also got my prontogest injections to start tomorrow (oh how I've missed them...not) but tonight is injection free - woohoo- feel like i should celebrate (but how?!lol)

wombly x


----------



## skyelar

Welcome Lizlou, I felt exactly the same prior to treatment, excited and terrified!
Hang on in there Ritzi!
Faithope and Sharon hope you are staying away from poas and are keeping positive.
Feeling positive today, have had a HPT in my bag all day with no inclination to use it. Af started day before OTD last time (tomorrow!) So decided to have one more "in a happy PUPO bubble" day today! Have a few symptoms today, burning sensation in boobs, headache and on and off nausea, not reading too much into them tho. Might finally be effects of meds.

Hi and lots of love to everyone I have missed xx


----------



## Wombly

OOh Skylar - nausea                 - praying its a good result for you x


----------



## skyelar

Thanks Wombly, only slight might just be imagining it!
Hope your transfer goes well, advise do not test early! Xxx


----------



## LoopyMoo

Hi ladies - I'm now PUPO, 2 good grade blasto's on board and 1 still in freezer.  I've been advised to take Cyclogest morning and night aswell as Crinone at night.  Anyone else had to do this?  I've got 2 weeks off work to rest but am bored already!!


----------



## Bribby

Congratulations on being PUPO, Loopy moo. I'm off work too and bored also! lol Relax and take it easy x


----------



## lizlou34

Thanks for the welcome-am terrified-only day 2 of injections and already blubbing!  Oh dear!

Wombly-our frostie is 6months frozen-don't know if it deteriorates with age so to speak?-terrified as it's just the one and blasts have abit less success at de-frosting-Why is that??  You have day 6 blasts-sounds v positive and well done your lining!! All set for next wk then?  Hope you're feeling good.

Skyelar-Symptoms sound good-well done on the not testing-you are v strong!  Enjoy PUPO.  
xxx


----------



## skyelar

Tested tonight BFN, had a little cry but feeling ok now. Surprised myself as last time spent the whole day crying. I think I just knew right from the start. Still have to go for beta hcg tomorrow, clinic insist. Really don't want to go incase they make me cry by being nice! I am much better just carrying on as normal.
Sorry for depressing post!
Congrats on being PUPO enjoy it!
Love and positivity to all xxx


----------



## skyelar

Sorry meant to say congrats LoopyMoo on being PUPO! Xx


----------



## Faithope

*skyelar*  is it OTD today?? xxx


----------



## sharoon

So sorry Skyelar


----------



## skyelar

OTD tomorrow, but really have no hope for a positive tomorrow. Think nausea might have been stress! No nausea since HPT.
Will treat myself to a lovely glass of wine tomorrow, maybe even a proper coffee, although think my cellulite is looking much better since giving up caffeine!
Xxxx


----------



## skyelar

Officially BFN for us. Gutted but doing OK. We are lucky to have 6 more blast frosties left so will probably cycle again in June. Really hope none of you are on here then (in the nicest possible way!) Because you will have got your BFP's!
Love and best wishes to you all xxx


----------



## ANGELA29A

Skyclear i'll be with you hun, we should be cycling june/july.xx


----------



## ritzi

skyelar - so sorry hun   it never gets easier..........

i am sure i will be joining the bfn club come wednesday   zippo in the way of symptoms - and before when it worked i knew it had by now  YUK YUK YUK    we have 2 more blast frosties left but they are not as good quality as the ones we had back this time

lizou - the frozen embryo's don't age - so makes no difference when you froze them........

wombly how come you can have more than 2 back?   just curious my clinic said 2 maximum despite repeated failure.....

ritz


----------



## Wombly

So sorry Skyelar - had my fingers crossed for you       - that's good news that you;ve got more frosties though x

Ritzi - i'm having 2 put back, prob not clear from my sig - i've got 3 frosties left & then that's it for us. So hoping 2 of them thaw okay so we can keep the last one just in case it doesn't work.... (but it will it will      ) - you've got ages to go yet, try to keep up the positivity     

Loopymoo - congrats on being PUPO!!! hope you're managing to get some rest in! 

Lizlou- i thought blasts were better at thawing as they're more stable?   - shall have to look that up now

AFM - started the lovely prontogest injections last night    - the things we put ourselves through eh

Hi everyone else x


----------



## Faithope

*skyelar*  I am so sorry 

*ritzi* Can I ask-you said you knew when it was BFP, thats why you think its BFN this time, whats different if you don't mind me asking?? what medication are you on? xx

*wombly* Good luck with the injections-I am glad there have been none this TX, except the blood test. xx

Big hello to everyone else xxx

AFM I have indigestion (slightly) and sore boobs and a sore cervix  due to DH and I  this morning for the first time in weeks! sorry if that was TMI but had to share  Have no bleeding whats so ever, not even brown spotting


----------



## ritzi

faithhope i was very sick by now when i had a bfp.....very weepy......at the mo i feel great   you name it i am on it in terms of meds- estrogen, gestone, steroids, and had intralipids, plus supplements. 
my clinic advise no   in the 2ww so cannot comment on my cervix   


ah wombly i see   i had 7 left, 4 got to blast and we put 2 in and 2 back in the freezer....we do not want to do this again! i am testing wednesday when embies will be 17 days old   

how is everyone else? has been very quiet today

ritz


----------



## Faithope

*ritzi* Ah thanks for replying, I've got to the stage of 'what will be, will be' something I never thought when doing ICSI. I don't know whats the matter with me  to even  with DH felt 'right' I can't explain it


----------



## silentlywishing

hi everybody.. i have posted here quite recently but this is a busy feed so you guys prob cant remember me,

i've been for a second scan today(was there last week but lining was only 5cm) apparently its increased by a cm which isnt exactly fantastic but it's looking like the best i'm going to get i've had this problem with my last 2 cycles to so i'm not suprised, i've tried everything-milk soya brazils, hot water bottle.... anyways the good news is that i'm going in for et on tuesday i have 10 frosties waiting, hope they thaw ok    

faith your last few posts have really mad me want to give you a biiiiig  you seem a little down, please dont beat yourself up about the sexy time, you wont have done any harm sillybilly!!   xx


----------



## AnnBangor

silentlywishing - good luck for ET! I heard that pineapple juice helps x


----------



## colly74

silentlywishing - try eating the pineapple core, buy the biggest pineapple in the shop and then get the core and cut it up into 4 /5 pieces of 1.5inc and eat i piece of it a day, the rest of the pineapple dosesnt do anything for the linning its the core, i did that and on day 13 of my cycle my lining was over 10mm!!! worth a try i say.
xxxxx


----------



## LoopyMoo

Morning ladies

I'm 3dp5dt and I've spent the time since transfer sitting and laying around but I'm so bored!!!!!  Just wanted to know, what you girls do during your 2ww's.


----------



## silentlywishing

Hi, thanks girlies

I read up on pineapple n the juice it's self is said to be of no benefit as its actually used to bring in periods and labour so they recommend you avoid, however you are right about the core if you eat one piece a day for 5 days (I'm not sure when that starts) its believed it helps with the implantation process-not really the sizing of the womb just the implantation of the embryos so guess its worth a go! I've been feeling really crampy this last feel days can't work out if it's my bowels or my womb is trying to have a bleed but can't due to the medication it's a really light sort of ache like its almost not there, kinda worrying me a little I am quite windy and my bowels are pretty regular... It does seem more prominent around toilet time :•\ I haven't even started my pessaries yet either they start tonight! I'm only at work on Monday next week I can't wait just to chill out for a few days I'm so exhausted this time round-darn hormones!!!! I'm definately in a different place in my mind compared to other cycles I'm more... Chilled less anxious guess I'm just used to the whole process and no what to expect... I'm using my phone so forgive me for not doing any personals xxx


----------



## silentlywishing

Loopy I just sit round to usually with a hot water bottle firmly attached to my stomache but your right it is boring this time I'm only off the first week back in on the Monday so guess I'll not be to bored how about a dinner date with a good friend my best friend is popping in on her day off for a catch up, it's a difficult one cz you don't want to be doing anything to strenuous on the other hand most people don't know that they're pregnant at this stage and carry on with their normal lives x


----------



## sharoon

Hi

3 days left for me until OTD. My transfer day was a Friday so I rested that Sat and Sun (apart from a gentle walk). However was at work all last week. Trying to keep things as normal as possible - just doing everything a bit more slowly and gently.  

Feeling quite bloated a lot of the time and quite tired. Very windy (wiff woooo!) and have been cramping. Can't describe cramps - sometimes like a AF cramp and sometimes like a belly ache, and sometimes something between the two. Have had the odd very sharp, very short pain cramp too.

Not feeling too hopeful. Best to not get my hopes up I feel. 

It's DH's birthday today. Had a nice breakfast together and making a nice dinner and staying in with crap TV tonight. Would soooo love a glass of wine!

Hope everyone else is doing OK and keeping strong and positive.

Sharon x


----------



## Faithope

*sharoon*  that the symptoms you are having are good one's 

*silentlywishing* At what stage are you in your cycle??

AFM I am 2 days away fromOTD and feeling the panic now  I so need this to work, for my sanity sake!!! Still got sore boobs and slight indigestion, both down to cyclogest no doubt


----------



## silentlywishing

hi sharoon and faith wow you guys are nearly there...  i   you both get the bfp's you so rightly deserve    

faith i'm about to start my cyclogest pessaries and stop my nasals this eve (last nasal at 6pm) et is sceduled for tuesday, i'm dreading the 2ww- over anaylsing every twinge sending myself   with the worry, hope it works this time    x


----------



## Faithope

*silentlywishing*  that the next part of your TX journey goes smoothly  thansk for the  too hun xx


----------



## silentlywishing

Urhhhh the core of a pineapple is actually rank, just thought I'd share that x


----------



## Chops5

Hi all, 
Can I join?
Starting FET soon after MMC in November. Very very apprehensive.


----------



## silentlywishing

Hi chops5! Sorry to hear of your mmc   when do you think you'll be starting your dr? X


----------



## Chops5

Starting next week! Eeek!


----------



## skyelar

Just popped on to wish Faithhope lots of luck for tomorrow. Am thinking of you and praying you get your bfp!
Lots of luck to everyone else with OTD's this coming week xxxx


----------



## silentlywishing

EEEEEEEEKKKK!! haha you'll be biting everyone's head off in no time haha xx


----------



## Chops5

Haha! Hope not! I sailed through last cycle...no side effects at all. My prob was stimming but no need to worry about that this time.


----------



## silentlywishing

Arhhh wish I could say the same, I'm not to bad but have the odd blip where I feel like I want to scream every swear word I know as loud as I can   haha! Wish it was Tuesday already want my snow babies back where they should be!! X


----------



## hope5

Hi all....just wondering can I join  had my first FET on Fri last and now on day 2 of 2ww and I'm going out of my head   

Tryin to keep busy but easier said than done.....this is my 6th 2ww and its hard to be positive but inside I'm hoping and   that this might be our time

Best Of Luck to everyone what ever stage you are at xx


----------



## Faithope

*skyelar*  thanks so much hun!!  how are you doing?? xxxxx


----------



## simi0100

Hi everyone - its been a while (Aug 2011) since I was last here but I have been lurking.
Lovely to hear of the BFPs - this really keeps me going!  And massive   to all those with BFNs - i have been there now and its not a good place...so hang in there.  
AFM - i had 2 blasties transferred on 28th Feb and my test date is 10th March so heres hoping   .
This 2ww is driving me mad   and as yet not really had any symptoms and im already 5dp transfer...has anyone ever had a BFP with no symptoms?!

Glad to be back on here again with all the support - it really does help!

Simi x


----------



## sharoon

Good luck for tomorrow FaithHope    

Sharon x


----------



## colly74

Hi girls

Just wanted to pop in and say good luck to Faithhope!!!!!!

Also can i ask if any of you or have taken Prednisolone before did any of you have any side effects?

xxxxx


----------



## hope5

simi0100  im also going mad on 2ww for me im testing on 14th of march  

only symptoms ive had so far is a kind of pulling feeling on my left had side ( but not sure if this is all in my head) and like a coating on my tongue but i reckon d latter is due to me being off Coke Zero   not happy bout that !!! 

Best of Luck  to FaithHope for tomorrow


----------



## Faithope

you ladies are so lovely  *colly, sharoon, hope, * thank you xxx

*simi0100* Hi, my symptoms (or meds side effects) only started 5dp5dt, what meds are you on??

I am having abit of a wobble  just read the side effects to the progynova pills-sore boobs and indigestion amoungst a million other side effects they cause, feel rubbish now  My only comfort is that I started progynova a month ago and the highest dose 20 days, didn't get those side effects until 5 days ago, 5dp5dt...and cyclogest I have been on for over a month so surely I would have had side effects before ET??  (humour the mad lady please...)


----------



## sabah m

Hi Faithope     hang in there, remember you ARE PUPO!!! I had nausea throughout 2ww and was convinced it was me making myself sick with nerves, I am sure that was partly right, but it was also hormonal......symptom spotting is nuts and you know that!!! One more sleep and I really pray you will be rejoicing in the morning


----------



## Faithope

*sabah*  xxx


----------



## sharoon

FaithHope - Not long to go now, hang in there. Remember everyone really is different and no-one has the same side effects resulting in the same outcome. I don't have sore boobs, but I see lots of others do. I know it's hard not to read into things - but we're all guilty of it. 

Try and take comfort in the fact that by this time tomorrow you'll know for sure either way and you'll be focusing on new things, whatever the result. 

Really   for you.

Take your thoughts elsewhere tonight. Try and find pleasure in thinking of other things, think of nice things not related to this. Use your 'jukebox' of favourite times and memories (as I like to call it)  

Sharon x


----------



## skyelar

Faithhope, hang on in there. It's the not knowing that is so tough, even tho I knew it was BFN I was shaking waiting to get my resullt! I have a good feeling for you tho, hope I am right!
I am doing ok. Bad night friday, cried myself to sleep, felt so down and such a failure. But saturday was so much better. Small moments of sadness but am able to stay positive. Feel lucky to have a great DH and lucky to be able to keep busy so not too much time to feel sorry for myself. Actually feel ready to start tx again, but happy to wait a few months.
Good luck to everyone else   for BFP's! Xxx


----------



## Faithope

*sharoon*  I couldn't help it 

*skyelar*  You sound like a very strong lady  xx


----------



## silentlywishing

Good luck for tomorrow faith will be thinking of you xx


----------



## Faithope

lost for words....................


----------



## LoopyMoo

Wow Faithope, amazing news, congrats to you and DH


----------



## colly74

Amazing Faithhope!!!!!! awww so sos happy for you and hubby!!!!! you take it easy now and rest for the next 8months!!!! xxxxxx


----------



## skyelar

Amazing news Faithhope, congratulations! Xxx


----------



## daisy17

Faithhope a big congrats!! Best of luck for the next 8 months! 

How's everyone else? Hope ur all ok! 

Afm I'm feeling a bit nauseus today so called sick, I'm feeling quite tired today too I'm not sure if it's the cyclogest or just me lol  but I'm finding am not able to go the the loo sorry tmi but I'm a bit constpated, did anyone else find this too? 

Anyways so I'm just chilling, I've got my et on fri I think it's starting to sink in now that it's all going ahead!


----------



## hope5

CONGRATS Faithhope


----------



## silentlywishing

YEYYYYYYYYYY!!! Congrats faith I'm over the moon for you, how does it feel... C'mon then what's your secret?? Haha 

Daisy I'm having my transfer tomorrow and i'm starting to really feel anxious now I'm at work but I cant concentrate, I also get constipated on the pessaries i've been really regular (every morning) since I had my colonic but today I haven't been at all, they always bung me up, could pumpy for England tho  haha


----------



## Jemma Waterfield

*faith *


----------



## Murf

YAY !!!! So pleased for you faithope!!!  Went searching for your post first thing this morning and have been waiting on tender hooks ever since! how dare you leave me guessing.  Another BFP - all good.  Congratulations again. xxxxxxx


----------



## Faithope

You lot have got me in tears   If I had the secret I would give it to you all by the bucket load!!! I was very calm and took the 2ww off work, apart from that   I have a FET diary if you want to read that  

Wherever you are in your TX, I wish you all the luck, I am far from being complacent as I have miscarried before and it destroyed me (2 years ago this week) so will take each day as it comes   xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hannahDMP

Faithope - wooooooooooooohoooooooooooo!!!!

Many congratulations to you... 

Sending much love and luck to you all waiting to test or part way through treatment, will be lovely to see others getting their much deserved dreams come true    


I'm really sorry to others who have suffered recent BFN's  - I truly  NEXT time is YOUR time...



Lots of love, Hannah x x x x x x


----------



## colly74

Great was kept awake last nite with itchy down below and to my worst nightmare i have thrush!!!! i got very stressed as im due ET this wednesday, phoned clinic and they told me its common while on progyonova?? and its ok to take the thrush pill, has anyone had trush while on TX??


----------



## sabah m

Colly-sorry hun, can't help but hope they fix it pronto!!  

Faithope congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## Bribby

Congratulations Faith hope - really pleased for you!

Hello to everyone else!

I am on for ET weds. All my embryos thawed well today so fingers crossed they continue to progress x


----------



## hope5

Hi Briddy........hope everything goes well for u  

mine thawed this day last week and I had ET on Fri  

    that this might be our time!!!
    
          Hope5 (should be hope6 now ha ha ) xx


----------



## sharoon

Oh FaithHope - that is wonderful, just brilliant news. Many congrats to you and your other half.   

Good luck to everyone who's having transfers this week.

AFM my OTD is tomorrow. Didn't sleep well last night and left work a bit early today. Brain is just too scatty. Big   for the morning. Scoffing chocolate as I type  : 

Sharon x


----------



## Faithope

*sharoon*  good luck for tomorrow, I will keep a look out for your update 

This is all very surreal


----------



## sabah m

Ooooh sharon, hope you get your best result tomorrow xxxx


----------



## AnnBangor

FaithHope! - congratulations! take care of yourself now!

Good luck to everyone testing soon.

Is there anyone here having a natural FET? Have you got any symptoms?


----------



## Bribby

Good luck for tomorrow Sharoon x


----------



## hope5

Sharoon best of luck for tomoz      for a good result for u xx


----------



## hopepaige

best of luck tomorrow Sharon


----------



## ANGELA29A

congrats Faithope, and good luck sharon.x

Faithhope, what symptoms have you had over 2 ww, if you dont mind me asking.xx


----------



## coully69

Hi ladies, hope you dont mind me popping in. I have had 8 full IVF cycles and just recently I have had some embryos to freeze. I am worried that froze them for the wrong reasons as they seemed to be rather slow developing and were morulas on day 5 and early blasts day 6. Anyway, my question is how long after an IVF cycle can you have a frozen embryo transfer, can you do it the following month or do you have to wait longer? also do you have to down regulate etc with a FET? sorry about all the question but I have never done it before. many thanks
Coully


----------



## Wombly

Sharon - good luck for tomorrow!!          

Coully - I think it depends on your clinic but mine normally say 1 period between the bfn bleed & starting again. Sorry for your bfn       - If you're doing medicated FET you do normally D/R, the only thing different to ivf is that you don't stim - hth x

AnnBangor - how are you feeling??! Sending you some nausea & tiredness        

Faithope - congratulatios on your BFP!!!!!         - I know you will be feelign cautious but try & enjoy it too x

Hope - I pray that this is your time too         

Bribby - good to hear embies thawed okay      

AFM - nervous & excited for ET on Wed     - and whoever mentioned about feeling crampy before ET, I've also been feeling like that but am assuming its just my lining getting nice & thick    

Wombly x


----------



## coully69

Hi Sharron, thanks for your advice, I dont actually have my result for this cycle yet, going to test tomorrow but I like to be realistic and have a plan, it helps me cope. 
Goodluck to everyone else.
Thanks again
lucy.x


----------



## Wombly

Well good luck for tomorrow Coully - hopefully you won't need to do the FET!


----------



## silentlywishing

Well it's et day tomorrow have to ring in the morning to check on my little snow babies, hope they're behaving!! Been ill today headaches dizzy nauseous... Crying at none sad things on the tv   I'm probablies a bit anxious to to be honest  

Good luck to everyone on your up coming otd   you get the good news we're all desperately wanting to hear xxx


----------



## sharoon

BFN for me today. Gutted, but I think I knew it was going to be that way.

Just got to pick myself up and get back to normal life, which will be nice. 

It's not over for us and hopefully we'll try again in a couple of months - see what Guys say.

All the best to everyone else - wishing you all lots of luck and success.

Bye for now.

Sharon x


----------



## hopepaige

I'm so so sorry Sharon. Take care of yourself and take some deserved ME time....


----------



## silentlywishing

Really sorry to hear that sharoon   , can I just ask. How come you get your results so early my clinic you go in for blood test on the morning then got to wait for results till 4pm-it's torture, xx


----------



## Faithope

*sharoon*  I am so sorry xxxx

*ANGELA* I had nothing until 5dp5dt, then had sore boobs, over the following few days I got indigestion which I only ever get when I have HCG in my body. I generally felt 'calm' in my head, I can't explain it. This TX cycle I eat what I wanted and lived normally, last cycle I changed my whole lifestyle for 6 months, BFN. Hope that helps and good luck xxx


----------



## silentlywishing

I rang up n I was to early *eager beaver* (doc never said what time) they don't get the results from the lab till 11 so should find out about then if they've survived... I hate waiting!!!!!! X


----------



## hannahDMP

Morning all,

Sharoon, am really sorry to read your result      ....    when you've talked to your doctor, they give you some plans for the future and fresh inspiration to try again.





Silentlywishing, wishing you the best of luck for today,    the thaw goes well and the transfer too...sending you lots of       

Hannah x x


----------



## hopepaige

Silentlywishing -  I have all all fingers toes and all crossed for u that u get the best news eva today... GOOD LUCK


----------



## silentlywishing

Thanks guys I'm crossing everything to    x


----------



## Bribby

Sorry to hear your sad news sharoon  

Silently wishing, best of luck for today    

I'm     that my embies continue to develop until tomorrow. Waiting for a call and they will tell me time for ET.    

Coully69 - Hope its good news for you today


----------



## silentlywishing

Thanks Bribby good luck to you to  , I've just found out they they took 2 out and both survive-up until now anyways, going in at 1:30 for et! Now I'm anxious!!! X


----------



## Bribby

Good luck for this afternoon silentlywishing. I'm feeling anxious too but we can do it and remain calm and relaxed. Sending you a


----------



## skyelar

So sorry Sharon . First day (well night) was the worst for me then got stronger every day. Stay positive xx
Good luck to everyone else xx


----------



## colly74

So sorry to hear the news we all hate to hear sharoon, take your time and you will bounce back. xxx

AFM -  Well im hoping for egg transfer tomorrow, im getting all my 4 blast out to thaw so i hope and pray 2 make it    , still kind of got my thrush and did the worst thing last night and  googles thrush and TX and most of the post say NOT to use the pill that you insert up the front to cure it, where my clinic said its ok? so now im stressing, just phoned up my clinic and asked them if its ok for me to take a plain warm water bath tonight to try and wash some of the pill out (tmi i know) and they said yes but not to worry as my womb and cervix will be washed tomorrow too before transfer, but its just abit embrassing isnt it   to say the least!!! this is the first time ive had thrush on all my 5 tx's!!!! just hope it doesnt effect my cervix or womb or my little blasts!!!   

Good luck to everyone else who is transfering tomorrow or testing tomorrow too.
xxxxxx


----------



## annan1975

Hi Ladies, our frozen cycle offically started today so I'm really hoping I can join this thread.

Sharon - so sorry to hear about your BFN, but as you said, it's not over.

Faithhope - congratulations on your BFP, hope it all goes well from here.

Afm - I'm hoping with everything I've got that everything will work out this time.


----------



## silentlywishing

Officially pupo!!! <3    xx


----------



## colly74

Wow, congratulations silentlywishing!!!!! i can see you typed 3 on your last post, did you have put back?? whens your OTD??
xxxxxx


----------



## silentlywishing

Hahaha no I had 2 put back <3 is a cyber love heart!!   x


----------



## LoopyMoo

Congrats on being PUPO silentlywishing!


----------



## simi0100

So sorry to hear of the BFN and massive   to you...

Really happy for everyone that has got a BFP - I hope to join you one day!  Only 5 more sleeps till i find out   !!!!

Ive never ever been pregnant so heres wishing... 

Thank you everyone for your kind words and support - what would we do without FF eh!?

As for symptoms - everyone is different - so i am going to try to stop myself checking for any littlest thing!!  Just trying to keep a positive attitude and enjoying being PUPO at the moment!!

Love and Hugs Simi x


----------



## sharoon

Thanks to everyone for the well wishes.  

SilentyWishing - my clinic gives me a home pregnancy test to do, so did it first thing this morning.

Congrats to all who are PUPO!

Tried to call my clinic today (Guys) and didn't manage to speak to a nurse until late afternoon. Not had AF yet so she said to carry on taking drugs and re-test in a couple of days to be double sure. Talk about false hope!!  

Trying to be realistic about it and it's highly unlikely result will magically change, but now have a little flicker of 'what if'? Spent today feeling so clear headed too and ready to get back to normal life for a while. Rushed around at work like nobody's business!

Pah. 

Well I will re-test on Friday and carry on the drugs (unless AF arrives). Didn't do my pessary this AM though as thought no point!

It really would be a miracle, eh?

A confused Sharon x


----------



## lizlou34

Hi Sharon-  Am so sorry for your BFN (well clinic says you're PUPO?) It is horrid isnt it? Well is possible they asked you to test too early, but why bloody have that policy??-you don't want false hope like you say but it IS possible.  Will be thinking of you.

Can't believe how busy it's been on here-lots of activity- 

Simi-    for you-only 5 days to go-wishing you lots of luck

Silently wishing-hope you're resting tonight and have some nice relaxing things planned.  I like your cyber *********!

AFM-day 7 of DR-scan 1 on monday-hoping can start oestrogen tabs-any side effect with these? I have headaches every day with buserilin injections anyway-just want to prepare my self for feeling worse! my first FET... Also what do you reckon our chances are with just the one frostie??-day 5 hatching blast-5AB.  I know NO-ONE can say-I just feel quite desperate now-that sounds awful doesn't it? 

Love to all-going out to meet DH at the pub for a mineral water but may be treated to a meal-oooohh    Take care, Lizzie xxx


----------



## silentlywishing

Thanks, totally resting-have no choice really my bp is so low which is making me very very dizzy! My fellas taking good care of me, ahhhhh bless him! X


----------



## Lisajane73

Hi Ladies,
I've been lurking for a while, but wonder whether i can now join you?  I am currently DR for my first FET - we have 3 frosties left from our first ICSI 3 years ago where we were extremely lucky to be successful 1st time.  I am driving myself crazy thinking we can't possibly be that lucky again   


I had to have a Hysteroscopy last week at the beginning of this cycle due to a small polyp which was removed and now I am just waiting for AF to start so I can have my first scan.  Trouble is, because I have been bleeding a bit on and off since the Hysteroscopy, I don't know if I will even get a proper AF.  I have to call the clinic if nothing has appeared by Friday.


Big    to all those currently gong through the dreaded 2ww (not looking forward to doing THAT again!) and those who haven't had things turn out quite right on this cycle.  I have seen quite a few BFPs though so that gives me some hope   


LJ
x


----------



## simi0100

Sharon Im at Guys too so hope they havent given me an early test date either!  Im   big time for you and ive heard lots of women who have tested negative one day and then got a BFP the next so we will keep  !!

Which date did you have your transfer?  I had my FET last Tuesday and they were 5 day blasts and they said my test date is this Saturday 10th March - so i guess this means the little blasts would then be 17 days old...

just hope this sounds right!


----------



## daisy17

Hey everyone

Colly good luck for tomorrow, wishing you all the best! What time are you going in? They haven't given me a time yet for Friday I'll find out on thurs, anyways hope it all works out for x

Afm I'm I'm feeling a bit better today but I've had weird pulling sensation?!?! Don't know what thas about! :/ but my constipation is getting any better sorry tmi! 

Sharroon hoping the best for u still  don't let it get too you, just rest and put your feet up! 
Anyways good luck everyone else x x


----------



## colly74

Thanks daisy, clinic wil confirm time on et day, have u been feelin like gonna af? that is how I feel like.


----------



## daisy17

hey colly
i dont feel like af is going to come, its just a feeling like my womb area is being stretched   its prob just the cyclogest! 

i dont like the fact that they call u on the day of et! my dh does night shift and its takes a good hour to get there, i know its going to rush like headless chickens when they call! i already cant sleep! just keep worrying thats they wont thaw properly!   just keep praying    

good luck i;ll be praying and thinking of you


----------



## sharoon

Simi - transferred on 24th Feb, OTD 6th March - so 12 days. (we had 5 day blast too)


----------



## Willow09

Hi ladies


I am starting FET on Sunday 11th march...we only have 1 blast to use to very nervous it won't thaw properly.
Dreading the drugs and the whole thing but trying to remain positive and calm.
We are at Oxford and fortunately had successful ICSI in 2010.


Good luck to everyone


Willow x


----------



## colly74

Hi Daisy - sorry for the short reply last night, i tried doing that on my blackberry, but was having trouble typing stuff as its so slow and kept delating lines!!!  

Daisy - you will find that the clinic will ring you today and confirm how many you thawin for friday etc but they cant actually give you a time for transfer day as they dont know how the thaw is goning to go.
Ive been feeling very very heavy down below and all this thrush stuff is stressing me out if im honest.

AFM- my clinic rang me today to happyly let me know that 3 of my blast made the thaw!!!   , so very happy with that and im due to go in at 2pm today for transfer and OTD is next thursday!!!!!! 15th March!!!! so not to long to wait, my blast are now 6days old, and im abit sad that im going to have to throw away 1 blast as im only allowed 2 blast to be transfered.
So at the momonet i am chillin and then im going to do some housework and walk the dog before 2pm!! im dreading holding my bladder too as its so weak, so i probably wont drink loads of water til 1.30pm as my clinic always seem to keep me waiting for another 30min after my apt, so i dont want to be busting!!!! 

Good luck to everyone else who is transfering today.
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## simi0100

Dear Sharon - yes i have exactly the same timeline as you - so will test on 10th March as its the date they gave me but will also test again on 12th I think to be sure.

This week is just killing me!  I think its the hormones cause yesterday i was driving home from work and just had a complete meltdown and blubbed all the way home - i couldnt stop crying!    But this morning i have woken up really positve - these 2 weeks really are a killer!  

Good luck everyone I am saying little   for everyone.


----------



## daisy17

Colly that's great news about the thaw! Shame about the 3rd one I know it's sad to throw ut away as I think of my as my lil babies! I'm not a Christian but in my religion we see that the embryo is the start of z baby, so it does make me sad to think I might have to throw away one of my babies  

But good luck wish you all the best abc you'll be pupo soon!


----------



## colly74

Hi girls,

Well i had my transfer today of 2 x6day blast, one much bigger than the other, and the grade had dropped to 4CC and 3CC!!!!

So OTD is 16th March!!!!!! Feel very achy down below, really hoping this works!!!!

How did all the rest of you go today??
xxxx


----------



## silentlywishing

Congrats on being pupo colly!    I had mine yesterday really achey in the bottom on my tummy kinda stitchy on the left side and in the bottom of my back and tops of my legs-not a really obvious ache but I'm aware it's there! I hope it's not a bad sign!!   saying that I don't remember being like this on my previous fet's she might have grazed me inside or something... Or my bowels!?!? My otd is later than usual! I worked it out that they'd have me in on the 16th but instead its the 19th x


----------



## Wombly

Hi girls

i am also now PUPO but feeling a bit deflated. Out of the 3 x 6 day blasts, 1 didn't make it (all they could recover was the shell) and the next one was collapsed and not looking v good although the embryologist did say it had some viable cells so I agreed they could thaw the last one and that did the same as the second. She asked if I still wanted to go in! So anyway I did and when we went in for transfer one of them was expanding and was looking much better (but still not great) and the other one was just starting to expand (and still not looking great). So...only time will tell I guess, I asked the consultant what he thought the chances were  & he said about 20% mainly due to one of them not being expanded.....I've been given OTD of 18th March have already decided I'm going to test on 15/16th as I'd rather not test on mother's day!

good luck to everyone else x


----------



## hopepaige

congrats Colly on your et. so exciting we just gonna keep   for your    

Silentlywishing - hope your having a relaxing evening. i remember a day or 2 after my et i also had a few aches and pains and the clinic told me it was very normal and shouldnt last for 2 long... so keep the positive thoughts and take care   

Congrats Wombly on your et today.. you no you where able to et those 2 for a reason and so we are gonna keep positive and    that they make themselves at home  take care


----------



## Bribby

I am also now PUPO!  2 blastocysts (5 day) put back today. My OTD is also Mothers day! not sure i'm looking forward to that!

Good luck to all the other PUPO ladies!

Bribby x


----------



## hopepaige

congrats bribby an now sending you   and   for that  take care


----------



## silentlywishing

Congrats Bribby and wombly on being pupo! 

Wombly   I know your feeling deflated but these things are unpredictable I've always had really perfect embies transferred and not a wiff of a bfp yet I read all the time of people with small womb linings and not very good quality embies going on to have beautiful healthy babies, guess what I'm saying is you just never know its that unpredictable, it's not over till its over    

Hopepaige thank you, I know it's prob nothing to worry about   but it feels better to hear it from someone else, good luck on your next cycle x


----------



## Jemma Waterfield

hi everyone hope it ok to join you i had my Baseline Scan which went well lining is nice and thin had to have bloods done  spoke to bourn and they want me to start the Progynova on the 10th and ill have another scan bout the 22nd - 23rd to see if lining is thick i have 3 day 2 embies frozen and there gonna thaw 2 of them and put to back as long as the thaw i was just woundering if any of you had 2 day embies and if they thawed ok i really scard there not gonna thaw


----------



## daisy17

Just a bug cingrat and well done to those who had et today! You're now pupo!!! Take lots of rest don't over-do yourselves! Lots of hugs and prayers ur way and Plenty of good baby thoughts x x


----------



## silentlywishing

Hello Gemma, 

All my previous fet cycles to this were 2 day embies and thawed perfectly with all cells intact, good luck x


----------



## simi0100

Glad all went well for everyone's ETs - praying the little ones all stick! enjoy being PUPO!! 

Simi x


----------



## AnnBangor

Hello, just a quick post from me as I'm at work.
Had a   this morning. I'll post tonight. Still not building my hopes up yet! x


----------



## hopepaige

Hi Annbangor.  Wow wow a HUGE BIG congrats on BFP so so exciting.... U take care now of the 2 of u. .  All the best.


----------



## colly74

Hi Annbanger -  wow a massiveeeeeeeeeeee congratulations!!!!!!!! feeling a bit down today so seeing your post has made me happier!!!!

I had 2 blast transfered yesterday, do you know what grades your embros were??


xxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Colly174. Sorry man think I must be a bit slow oops . Congrats on your ET don't be sad just think of your embies snuggling into there new home .


----------



## Sarah Anne

Hi Ladies - this seems an active thread so just leaping on in hope of getting info - I had OHSS on my first ICSI, and have just been advised they are going to try to avoid it this time by "long down regulated cycle" then alternating doses of stimulation.  I have heard on hear many ladies refer to short and long protocol IVF, so I assume that is what my consultant is referring to.  Just wondering if anyone can shed any light on the long protocol - what happens/what drugs (ie lots of injections?) - and just how long is long?

Sorry for the cheeky post    Hope all of you current cyclers get BFPs


----------



## Murf

Yay to Annbangor !!!!  Soooooo reassuring to hear good news.  I have my lining scan tomorrow so hopefully all is well and transfer will go ahead next Thursday 15th.  This time next week I should/could be PUPO. I know the nerves will kick in the day before, they always do.  My thoughts are with another FF who has had her dreams snatched away.  I read her diary post but have not seen her on this thread since, I hope she is ok.  Sending   to all. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Faithope

I had my BFP go to BFN yesterday, I woke up feeling 'normal' and instantley knew something was wrong, did a digi and said not pregnant   then did a first response and there was a faint line, so HCG must be under 50 or 25 as digis pick up at these levels, first response at 10+, sore boobs have returned today but not as strong as they were, I have to test again tomorrow but already know its going to be BFN, HCG is not meant to drop.

I am so devastated


----------



## silentlywishing

faith I'm crossing absolutely everything in hope that you get a good bfp tomorrow your head must be all over I'm thinking if you xxxxx


----------



## daisy17

Hello everyone, 

Congrats to Annabagor, best of luck! 

Big hugs go faith, I really praying for you  

Afm I've got my et 2moro I'm having 2 put back in, both which are 5 day blast, but she did say that if one doesn't survive do I want to have 1 or should they thaw anymore? So I said I want to have my highest chances that I can have so they'll thaw 2 more then throw 1 away  I don't like the idea of "throwing mybaby away"  so wish my luck just praying we font have to thaw any extras then have to throw away, please pray for me I'll keep u guys updated


----------



## colly74

daisy17- your cycle sounds just like mine and we at the same clinic!!!! we had to make that choice too, we only had 4 blast frozen, and i wanted to freeze 2 at a time but the clinic said that if we defrost the 4 and all 4 make the thaw then at least they can pick out the best 2 to put back into me, plus it takes about another 4-5hours to defrost more too and i was so worried that if only 1 made it out of the 2 then would the that 1 get weaker while i wait for the other 2 to defrost, did the clinic tell you it takes along time to drefrost I was gutted that i had to throw 1 away but they said they picked the 2 best ones out of the 3 that made the thaw.

Wishing you the best for tomorrow, that was me a yesterday, so glad it done now, michael did my transfer too, i think he does most of them these days, im really aching down below but also my belly and butt hurts from the Progestone and clexane injections.


Let us know how you get on.
xxxxx


----------



## Murf

Faithope, I am so so sorry.  I have been reading your diary and was very worried for you so thank you for updating us.  I hope with all hope that you are still pg and have had a 'slow start'  I am thinking of you. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Faithope

*murf*  thank you, but I already know that HCG should be way higher than 50 by this stage, should be in the hundreds by now. Not sure what I have done to deserve this agony

Thank you for everyone who has mentioned me, this site is amazing


----------



## AnnBangor

Faithope - I'm so so sorry!! xxxxxxx

Colly74  - They didn say which grade. But said 1 embro doesnt look good and the other is a bit better. So not top grade. x


----------



## Chops5

I'm having all 5 thawed and 2 replaced. Means 3 will be binned.

Faithope-I'm so so sorry x


----------



## skyelar

Faithhope   I can't imagine how you must be feeling. I am so sorry.  Stay strong
Sending lots of love xx


----------



## Wombly

Faithope - so sorry hun       its so unfair to get your hopes up, let us know how the hpt goes tomorrow xx

Hi Sarah Anne! - not sure what long down reg cycle is but if its a standard long protocol then (for me) its about 2wks d/r followed by 10 days stimming from start to otd is normally around 6wks - hth x

AnnBangor - congratulations on your BFP!!! Fab news      - that also gives me hope seeing as both my blasts were not v good once thawed and only one had expanded. Hope you're taking it easy   

Daisy - good luck for tomorrow!!

got to go - have been lazing around all day & DH has just made dinner   

Wombly x


----------



## colly74

Faithhope - so sorry to hear your sad news, life so cruel sometimes.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bribby

Really feeling for you faithhope - stay strong!  

I had my ET yesterday and feeling a bit of pain in my left side, anyone else had that?


----------



## hope5

Faithhope so sorry for u xx 

Life Is A B***h !!

Hope xx


----------



## silentlywishing

hi guys,

congrats to all the new pupo's!!!

bribby i've been like that since et to i feel like i've got af cramps, its constant very light ache... i've been knicker watching and thoroughly checking the toilet paper to- sorry i no thats icky but it really feels like my typical af type aches just more discreet! my day has been mostly fabulous, my lovely bestest pal came over with her little girl armed with treats just for me!   chocolate, flowers, home made spicey meatballs(a family recipe) her mam n dad made me them we used to get that as a treat as kids when i'd sleep over! i love that family!!

heres a question for you my embies were 3 days old when frozen they were replaced on tuesday does that make me 3dp 3dt or 2dp 3dt?? i cant work it out it just wont register in my tiny brain!!!


----------



## Bribby

silentlywishing, Mine doesn't feel like AF pains just an aching pain in side and sometimes lower back. I still have 10 days to OTD. I have always made it to OTD previously. Oh well we keep up the positivity and remain chilled!
sounds lovely about your friend and all the treats!


----------



## hopepaige

hey all you lovely ladies

WOW there is so much happening out there 

A big congrats again to Bribby, Colly and Womby on your PUPO   Now take care of yourselfs and those beautiful embies sug inside....

Daisy LOTS AND LOTS of love and luck for tomorrow... speak tomorrow again when u r PUPO 

Faithhope im thinking of you and miracles do happen keep positive and take care of yourself.. 

to everyone out there keep safe and remember all the lovely support there is out here all the time.

Sleep tight everyone


----------



## silentlywishing

hi bribby, thats how my af initially starts then i get bad pain after a few hours.. i've had this since et, so could just be all the proding around inside i have only once not made it to otd n that was my very first attempt- i was only on one pessarie a day at the time, i dont recall ever feeling like this in my previous cycles i keep thinking its my bowels, hope its not af!!!


----------



## Wombly

If its of any comfort girls i always get mild cramping for a few days after ET, have had it today & yesterday. Also had it with my bfp cycles so it shouldn't make any difference - I think, as SW says its probably just from being manipulated..

SW - I would say you were 2dp 3dt x


----------



## AnnBangor

SW - I would say 2dp 3dt. xx


----------



## Bribby

Ah thanks for the advice wombly, thats reassuring!


----------



## Murf

Hi All.  Just had my lining scan and it is a whopping 15 mm.....  A personal best for me so I am hoping that's a good sign.  All good for transfer on the 15th all being well.  AND I double checked my hospital notes and please god this time they shouldn't get it wrong, if I have to come this far again and abandon the cycle I really will be devestated as I am not sure I have another IVF journey in me.  Enough negative thoughts - all will be well.  Wont it?  xxxxxx


----------



## silentlywishing

Wow murf that's really good, mine was only 6 the week before transfer but that's just my normal I think, if you don't mind me asking why was your last cycle cancelled- you really don't have to answer that I'm just being mosey really,   x


----------



## Faithope

Biochemical pregnancy, negative test with first response, awaiting a bleed now I am off the meds. Have a followup at clinic on 27th, DH has said we can go back for our last frostie in June. I take comfort fromt he fact that from one ICSI, we will have had 3 TXs from it (providing it survives the thaw) and so far one BFP, albeit shortlived.......at least it tried.......  I have faith in FET after what has happened, I saw those magical two pink lines and I am holding on to that.

I am going to ask about implantaion/reaccurent miscarriage as I feel 3 is enough to warrent further investigation.

Best of luck to you all, believe in FET becasue it does work xxx


----------



## silentlywishing

So sorry faith   you seem fairly grounded and positive I admire you for that shows what a lovely strong person you are 

Thanks guys on helping me work out how far I was in this cycle today is 3dp 3dt yes?? Haha just kidding x


----------



## Dixie chick

Hello girls, I'm going to start reading this thread so I wanted to say Hi so it feels a bit less like spying  

Most of you seem to be at the end of cycle, some with good news, others, sadly, not so lucky. We are so luck to have FF to help us understand and cope with all this bizarre rollercoaster.

I'm waiting for AF to start my first medicated FET after a failed ICSI-PGD last year. I had one week of thinking i was pg before they said my hcg was not rising. I was diagnosed as pregnancy of unknown location. That news hurt a lot but I know it's better to find out early rather than months down the line. I'm hoping my next embie is just as sticky, but has a better sense of direction!

Faithope, so sorry to hear about your losses. You have all my sympathy, and good luck with further investigations.
Baby dust to all who are PUPO...

Dx


----------



## annan1975

Faithope - so sorry to hear your sad news.  Like silentlywishing, I admire your positivity, it shows great strength.  Your faith in FET is inspirational.  My confidence really took a beating after the BFN - my Hcg only rose to 0.1 with 2 top quality blasts on board.  Even now, I still worry that the blasts might be tainted in some way. 

Congratulations to all of those currently PUPO, fingers crossed I'll be joining you soon.

Annbangor - congratulations on your BFP, enjoy every second.

Afm - Finally managed to track down 5 boxes of progyluton as it was out of stock nationwide!  At times like this, I wish I was back in the UK.  Anyway, the drama's over, now I just need to keep popping those pills until my scan on Thursday.  
Have a lovely weekend.


----------



## daisy17

Hi everyone I'm back from et it went well they thawed 2 and they both survived! Yay! 
So I'm now the proud owner of having 2 embies in me praying that they stick and I get my bfp on sat 17! They were both 5 day blast I've got no idea on grading etc. 

Faith lots of hugs   

Good luck go everyone else I've got the week off now to relax. We've got a family dinner 2moro that we planned ages ago so I'm goons be busy 2moro but Dh doesn't want me in the kitchen now lol   so .... I'm gonna "instruct" him what to do and how to do it! U can guess how that's going to go!  

X x


----------



## AnnBangor

Ladies! I'm driving myself mad with worry!    My digital pregnancy test still said 1-2 week this morning and should be 2-3 by now! I'll test again tomorrow!


----------



## hopepaige

Daisy congrats on your et today so all you PUPO girls gotta stick together and we will be the supporters   

Murf hope you are doing away with those neg thoughts and feeling those positive vibes...   

How are you doing Faithhope? any new news  
Skyelar how are you doing lately? keeping strong i hope??

Annbangor awesome news on BFP just calm yourself try get a good nights sleep and we will see in the morning, its gonna be fine im sure  

To all the rest of you keep those happy thoughts and take care PUPO girls 

Simi0100 good luck for tomorrow and cant wait to hear those happy results


----------



## Faithope

You ladies are so lovely for still thinking about me, you have made me   I have good hours and very bad ones. I am trying to see the positives but then I just want my pregnancy joy back and all the hopes and dreams we had for 48 short hours   I went to do the litter tray, stopped myself and for a moment I forgot that I can do it now   waiting for my alarms to go off on my phone so I can take my meds have stopped, I don't know what to do with myself. I want to try again but the hurt is so great that I sometimes think I should give up to save my sanity but then I would go insane not trying......... see what this TX lark does to us


----------



## hopepaige

Faithhope you are so right we cant give up... i sometimes think maybe i should just stop this pain and move on but then i always think i never want to be old one day thinking ? what if?? 

there is always hope especially cause you have a frostie waiting for you


----------



## Faithope

Thank you   blew you some bubbles


----------



## daisy17

Just quick hello to everyone! Hope you are all keeping well  

I'm just sitting at home, even though Christmas is long gone I decided to watch aurthur Christmas   it's a good film! 

I've had a few light cramps sort of like  light period pain! I'm just hoping and praying that it's the 2 embies trying to settle in with mummy and not the witch getting ready to turn up! 

Take care x x


----------



## Bribby

Faithhope, I think it is the emotional pain that can be the strongest and hard to get over...stay strong x

How are all you other PUPO ladies doing?

I had an awful day yesterday. Had really bad cramps in my side and a headache, just like AF was about to start. Woke up feeling rough today but now feel much better. It really knocked my positivity to be honest as I have never felt like this on previous cycles. 

What a roller coaster of emotions for all!


----------



## Wombly

Yes - i am slowly going insane!! Keep swinging between thinking its worked, it hasn't worked, feeling full of energy and dancing then 2mins later feeling tired and teary! It is driving me up the wall, no symptoms and every now and again getting af light cramping...just can't take my mind off it!!!!


----------



## silentlywishing

Good afternoon ladies, yes I also feel the waiting strain slightly I'm definately calmer than previous cycles, I know what to expect now I suppose :/ bribby I've had some pains like that not so much now think they've gone.. I feel normal except I get occasional nausea and dizzyness I'm also getting up to pee once during the night-it's like a camels wee n I'm there bloody ages   sorry tmi keep thinking these things are all in my head, am I feeling these thing because I want to feel these things? Is my mind playing tricks on me? Or is what I'm feeling real but means nothing at all? Think going back to work on Monday will do me the world of good I've had to much time to myself!! X


----------



## AnnBangor

homepaige - thanx and yet I tested again this morning and it's gone upto 2-3 weeks. feeling a little more possitive now x


----------



## Wombly

Annbangor - that's good news - glad its given you some reassurance x


----------



## colly74

Hi ladies

Can i ask if any of you have had this werid feeling im getting, it feels like my cervix is contracting or something, its feels like something is pulshating? and also my down belows keep blowing bubbles!!  , sorry for too much info!!!!  

any ideas anyone had 6 day transfer on wednesday just gone

xxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

The FET Hall of Fame can be found here:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=268226.0

*Here's to a fabulous 2012*


> [csv=]
> Name ,Location ,Clinic ,Date Start Down Reg ,Date FET
> Faithhope,Oxford,OFU,17 Jan,20 Feb
> dmhw,?,?,Jan 12,Jan 12
> 
> *****,*****,*****,*****,*****
> 
> jemma waterfield,Kings Lynn,Bourn Hall Camb,14 Feb,?
> PositiveCi,London,Guys,29 Dec,10 Feb
> waitingagain,-,-,-,6Feb
> colly74,Herts,Herts & Essex,7 Feb,-
> sabah m,London,Bridge Clinic,-,11 Feb
> Fingerscrossed79,Herts,Herts & Essex,*,15 Mar
> 
> *****,*****,*****,*****,*****
> 
> Angela29A,Norfolk,Bourn Hall,July / August,?
> [/csv]


Please PM me if you wish to be added ....


----------



## Bribby

Hi ya, 

Colly, I'm not sure what that feeling is but sometimes i get 'bubbles'  I am  taking crinone  (progesterone vaginal gel) so assuming it is that.

silentlywishing,  I also can not make it through the night without peeing! Everynight since ET i have been peeing like a trooper and it goes on and on! lol

Annbangor, good news x

Wombly, I am too driving myself a little mad this time, thinking of all the symptoms!

Girls, we can do it! Get to our OTD and see good news!!!


----------



## daisy17

Hello everyone! What a sunny day! I want to go out but Dh has been called into work and won't let me out on my own   but anyway I'll just have to sit in the garden  

Colly I'm sorry I haven't had an "bubbles" etc also I don't know what grading I gave, micheal tried talking to me whilst my legs were in the air but I was so nervous to even concentrate to answer! He must have thought what an odd lady!  

Annabgnor it's really good news to hear! Hope u get along ok!  

I gad a bit of a cry last night, I've been really positive about this cycle, and I'm really praying and hoping that it works, but last Dh said to me not to get too excited (in a nice way) and that if it doesn't work we've still got 6 frozen embies left, but I think bcoz I'm so positive this time I don't know how I'd cope with a bfn! I know I've got to face it like last time but ... I don't know it's just a feeling I've got! Maybe it's me going mad!  . 

Anyways hope u all have a good day and enjoy the sunshine!


----------



## Wombly

Daisy - its good to keep positive - you'd be disappointed with a bfn even if you tried not to be positive (iykwim) but your positivity may just help you get a bfp instead        

Colly - I keep getting the bubbles type thing but no pulsating cervix   

Bribby - yes we can do it!! Can you say that to me every hour please lol   

AFM - been feeling v AF'y today so really not sure, boobs quite sore and feel bigger (probably the prontogest?) and I'm definitely feeling bloated (just like before AF). Been a bit more highly strung this time seeing as we've decided its the last go...today is another day gone! (feels wrong wishing the days away)

Its been such a lovely day today, went down the coast for a walk and pub lunch on the harbour, just gorgeous   

How's everyone else doing?

wombly x


----------



## Murf

Hi All, you have been very busy posting this weekend, I never got chance to get on the laptop, DH was doing lots of gardeing so I had LO all to myself !!!!  Silentlywishing - my tx was cancelled because the hospital had wrote down my embies were 3 days old and they were 2 days, meaning the morning they took them out they realised they should have been out the day before, apparantly it is timed so well, even one day out was a disaster and meant we had to cancel.  That was December, I feel like I have been doing FET since then!! Still, the end is in sight, just got those nerves now for embies to thaw.  I'm going to read back now and catch up on everyone's news. xxxxxx


----------



## colly74

Hi Girls

I was really naughtly today and did a test it was NEG,  wish i didnt do it, had transfer last wednesday so i know deel down its way to early, when i got preganant with ashton on tx i tested on day 12 and it was neg but got a pos on day 14!!! so i know for one that it can change, why oh why do we test early!!!!!! Hubby dosent know, he would kill me!!!!!

I also had so many dreams last night, ive alway thought that what ever happens in your dreams does not happen in really life ( its the oposite) i dreamt twice last night that i was preganant!! so thats not so good!!!! I also dreamt hubby was having an affair with my best friend!!!!! really felt it was real and was really sad in my dream. I also woke up at 6.30am feeling sick, what are these drugs doing to our bodies and brains!!!!! lol

Oh well, seems like alot of us will be testing this week!!! Lets make it a Good week to rember!!!
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## daisy17

Goodmorning everyone! 

Colly STEP AWAY FROM THE PEE STICK!!!! it's way too early! Don't worry about dreams I've been having them too, it's all the meds so we can't be blamed! 

For the past 2 nights I've realised that when I turn I feel really sick and I have to sit up and drink some water ?!?! Dont know what that's all about! But hoping it's a good sign, I've also just been getting cramps on my left side other than that nothing else! I'm due to test on sat 17, but I'm also tempted to test eraly so I was think on the fri only 1 day early so that's not too bad! 

I'm also a bit confused I had et done on fri 9, and they were 2 5 day blast so does that make me...3dp 5dt I'm getting confused?!?! Could someone help me out lol  

Take care lots of fairy dust to everyone!


----------



## bestbees

Hi Ladies

I am on day one of my cycle following ercp for missed miscarriage after sucessful icsi. I am having a FET. Could anyone give me any info (or point me in the direction of some) about how many embryos to thaw?

Thanks
B


----------



## Robinson84

bestbees- so sorry to hear your news  I was on Dec/Jan thread with you. Im starting FET soon too just waiting for af. I have been lurking around this thread but not posting much yet as havn't started. Don't know much about process either apart from start down regging on day 21 and thats it 

xxx


----------



## lizlou34

Hi all-yes what a lovely sunny day-was at work tho  
Wombly-a nice pub lunch sounds yummy-would love to be by the coast-hope you're doing okay-yes you can do it-one time said this hour!
Daisy-hope you're feeling better after your cry?  My DH is similar-think they do/say this as they care and worry about us getting our hopes up.  Try to stay positive but its very hard on this IVF nightmare-its not fair on us at all.  
AFM I went for my scan after DR for 12 days thinking I could start oestrogen tabs-they saw something which looked like follicles in my wombCould be fluid,fibroid, could be bowel-YUK! Either way its delaying my cycle and I am FED UP!  Unlikely it is fibroid as had hystero/laparoscopy last month but now am worried as any fluid means they wd delay it-so cross with my crap body.  Seeing consultant for re-scan on wednesday.
Lots of love ladiesand I hope it stays sunny for the week xx


----------



## silentlywishing

Murf that is absolutely shocking does it mean they wasted your embies?? X sorry everyone else I'm on my phone and battery is dying hope your all well sending   sticky vibes to all you lovely ladies x


----------



## hopepaige

hey everyone

trying to keep updated with everyone   getting there  
hope all you PUPO ladies are keeping sain see you are getting different symtems so lets hope they all have lots of     in them  

seems a few of you are in the same line as me, bestbees, robinson and lizlou also just waiting for af and then prep work starts... so exciting and scary at the same time  

Faithhope how are you doing love? hope your are keeping strong and have lots of support around you.   

well you all have a great nights rest and will catch up soon

sleep tight


----------



## Faithope

TMI IN POST AND SENSITIVE

I lost the pregnancy sac this afternoon  I have had no bleeding up until today when I suddenly got cramping at about 3pm, was very strong so went to the loo, on my pad was the sac, it was awful, had a white type vein on one side of it (guessing the start of the placenta) and when i tried to pull it apart, I couldn't it was very strong.... I am in shock, I can't even understand that for 4 weeks and 5 days pregnancy would hurt that much and see it intact. I never had that when I miscarried at 8 weeks.

I am going to the doctors on Thursday as I admit, i am not coping and having awful thoughts. So I am going to ask for help. Where this leaves TTC and TX, DH has said he doesn't want to keep 'throwing money at something that doesn't work' his words. When I tried to explain it DID work but something was obviously wrong with the pregnancy, he is very bitter.

I am sorry this is such an awful post, I can't do personals as I am not myself. xxx


----------



## hope5

Ohh Faithhope my heart goes out to you    and  I'm sure the way your feeling no words will help....

Try to be strong xxx
Thinking of you
  Hope xx


----------



## colly74

Faithhope - Im so sorry, im losted for word. But want you to know that we are all here for you.
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wombly

so sorry Faithope         - an awful thing to go through. Give yourself & DH plenty of time & keep talking to each other xxx


----------



## Bribby

Faithope, I really feel for you   Although you may be in a dark place right now you are being so strong in admitting that you are finding it difficult. Their is nothing wrong with that! You need time to get over this. Thinking of you x


----------



## Faithope

thank you xxx


----------



## AnnBangor

Faithope - I am so so sorry


----------



## skyelar

Faithhope, big big hugs to you! How truly awful. Please stay strong but give yourself time to grieve. I think it is more difficult for DH's to understand. I hope you can spend some quality time with DH and concentrate on yourselves and each other for a little while.  

Not sure if I congratulated you Annbangor, if not congrats! Hope you are keeping well.

Good luck to all you other lovely ladies xx


----------



## Robinson84

Faithhope-    thinking of you at this difficult time and hoping you and your dh can support each other 

Hope everyone else is well??

Glad there are some other ladies waiting for af too

xxx


----------



## sabah m

Faithope, I am so so sorry honey, absolutely devastated for this additional experience adding to the pain of it all.  I would say not to let DH's attitude worry you too much right now, time will heal him too, its too frightening for him to hope right now, safer to give up....definitely get support where you can though.....you will survive this, I know you will


----------



## lizlou34

I am so so sorry Faithhope-you are having a terrible experience and one which is very unfair and cruel.     What Sabah m says is very true-about your DH being scared to hope-Anyway just wanted to send you love and thoughts really
Lizzie xxxx


----------



## daisy17

Faithhope I'm so sorry to hear what you're having to go through,  I can't imagine how you must feel,


----------



## hopepaige

Faithhope I'm so so sorry sending u lots of love and u have got lots of support from all of us here on ff. Its so true what is being said dh is in shock but don't think its the end of the road yet... Take time out for the both of u and just love 1 another.... U take care.. ^Hugme^  ^Hugme^


----------



## Murf

Faithope - too cruel for words.  Another FF has also had her dream snatched away and I cannot believe the rollercoaster ride we are all forced to go through.  It is difficult to make sense of why these things happen, I just hope both of you can find the strength to keep going.  This is exactly why I know I do not have another IVF journey in me, this is my 4th attempt but we also had many disappointments before we got to IVF and for me, if this tx works then great, if it doesn't I know I am done, it is too hard.  Sorry for the negative post, just wanted to say I understand how you feel. xxxxxxx


----------



## Faithope

thank you all for thinking of me and sending me lovely messages


----------



## Murf

Ladies.  I am due to have ET Thursday 15th March.  My lining scan showed I was 15mm which for me is thicker than any other cycle, I got to 10mm when it worked for my little boy.  So, I am in the gym at lunchtime and I feel a 'gush' which turns out to be red blood.  Not loads but definately red blood.  I am surprised, this has never happened at this stage and I am terrified if I ring the hospital it may stop my transfer this week.  Could it be I am so overstimulated womb lining wise that exercise has just caused some of the lining to dislodge? Has this happened to anyone else please? My plan is to sit it out and see what happens, I do not intend to ring the hospital and even ask? am I being stupid? xx


----------



## Wombly

Murf - i know its not what you want to hear but i would ring the clinic to see what they say, i'm sure you want optimum conditions for your transfer 

I did naughty test this am & bfn  i am 6dp 6dt so that makes me 12dpo. it could be too early esp as i realised i used a boots test and its not an early one (50miu i think). So will try again tomorrow with a clearblue but am not holding out much hope as don't feel pg at all.

X


----------



## hope5

Hi Murf...I agree with Wombly and would talk to clinic about it..it would do your head in with worry if u didn't.
Wishing u the best..
Hopexx


----------



## annan1975

Hi all,

faithhope - just wanted to say I'm so sorry to hear your sad news, sometimes life is just too cruel.  Give yourself and DH time and feel everything you need to without shame or guilt.    

murf - I have no idea of the implications of such a bleed, but I really think you should call the clinic.

Afm - still taking the progyluton and will have my scan on Thursday - can't wait to find out when ET will take place.  Is anyone else at a similar point in their cycle?


----------



## daisy17

Murf it's best to contact the clinic, they know what's best for you.

Wombly when did you have et? It's prob best to wait  

Colly how are you? Are you testing on weds or thurs? I think you're 2 days ahead of me so I'm guessing it thurs!   

Afm I thought I should go out do some shopping, I'd done most of it, I was standing in boots and a felt like a had a hot flush! So I hurried over to the counter and I felt so sick and was having another hot flush and sweating! I thought I was going to faint and the cashier lady said are you ok! I didn't know what to say! So I just said early pregnancy I feel I'm going to be sick! So I stood there for a couple of mins she was nice then I rushed to the car go get home. As soon as I got home I felt sick and really bad cramps again! Tmi sorry but I've got dihorrea now   I still feel sick it's really weird. I'm just praying that it's a good thing hinting towards a pregnancy! I'm not due to test till sat but now I might test a bit early


----------



## Murf

Fingers crossed for you Daisy, have to say, you're feeling exactly as I did when I was pg with my little boy!!!!   

AFM - I plucked up the courage and rang the clinic, they want to scan me tomorrow at 11:30 to see if ET is still possible for Thursday.  I do feel as though my period is starting, I am due to start cyclogest tonight, maybe I should have been on that earlier? I am prepared for this tx to work and I am (almost) prepared for it not working, I CANNOT cope with another hospital blunder.  I have followed the meds to the latter, please god my womb lining is just so thick, it is shedding slightly.


----------



## colly74

Hi Ladies,

Just wanted to confess to you all that i did another test!!! yes i know!!!!! and i got a BFP!!!!!!!!!! did another and yes it was there again!!!!! so in shock!!!!!!! phoned up my clinic and they checked my notes and said there is no reason that i should get a false reading!!!!!!! They did ask why i tested early!!!! said i always do!!!!!!!    
Im so in shock!!!!! god it could be twins!!!! OMG OMG my test isnt til friday, only had 6day blasts transfered last wednesday!!!!!

Been having AF pains, very hot flushes and sore boobs!!! Just hope it sticks!!!!! im having my bloods done on friday to get my head around it!!!!!!

xx


----------



## hopepaige

hey Murf so glad you phoned the clinic   definatley the best choice so now you can be sure to have all the information and not drive yourself crazy wondering... best of luck love and let us no how it goes... im so so sure thursday is still gonna be the BIG DAY     

Wombly dont let this bring you down.. there are so many stories out there of early hpt showing the complete opposite of the true bfp... so you dont be sad and keep all the     going  

hope5 all the best tomorrow.. cant wait to hear all the good news      

daisy i no how it feels you just wanna test and get the news but you can do it... sat seems far far away but its in site already.. keep the positive vibes going through your body  

As for all other ladies.. hope your all holding up and keeping strong.. 
Im still just waiting for af to arrive but at the moment so happy to be on ff getting all this support from all your wonderful ladies


----------



## hopepaige

OMG  Colly just saw your post now.. how so exciting     you just keep that   going and take care and friday is gonna bring you the same exciting news


----------



## daisy17

Omg colly that's great news!!!   big big congrats! Wish u all the best for the next 8 months! please send me some of your baby dust over to me!


----------



## hope5

Congrats Colly       Fantastic news      

  Hopexx


----------



## Wombly

congrats colly - fab news!      

Daisy - I had ET last Wed with 6 day blasts (same as colly) but they're weren't very good quality once they'd thawed so am not holding out much hope. Your symptoms sound positive!        They actually gave me Sunday as OTD but by then I would be 17dpo so I don't think there's much need to wait. I don't advocate early testing unless you're prepared for 1. bad news, 2. uncertainty 3. bfp! (okay we're all prepared for the last one lol). I'm kind of prepared for a bfn and alwasy test early, i just wanna get it over with   

Murf - glad you rang them in the end - good luck for the scan tomorrow      

Wombly x


----------



## daisy17

I know shouldn't have but I did a test it was bfn, but I think I was expecting it! I think it's also early and I felt I needed to see a bfp so I can prepare myself for sat, I think it helps mebecause if Ive seen it already then on sat I won't be as depressed!   I know it sounds stupid! I'm not going to tell Dh I'll just tell him the result I get on sat. I'm still going to stay positive because it's only been 5 day since et


----------



## Murf

Morning All.  Colly - well done to you!!! Fabulous news, I am thrilled for you. xx

Daisy - hang on in there, there is still time to get that BFP before Saturday. xx

Wombly - wise words, gonna try and remember them when the HPT is waving at me from the drawer to test early. xx

I am feeling better today, no more bleeding but still AF like pains which are almost definately the meds.  fingers crossed. xxxxxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Daisy  ^Hugme^u just don't give up remember it is still early in your situation.. We here on ff are here for u. ^Pray^


----------



## hopepaige

Murf I fingerd toes and everthing crossed for u love... ^Hug^


----------



## annan1975

murf-  I'm so glad you phoned, hope all goes to plan on thursday.

colly - wow, congratulations!  I wonder if it might be twins, so exciting.

daisy17 - try not to think the worst, didn't Colly get a bfn a few days back?  Fingers crossed you're luck will turn too.

wombly - as long as those little blasts are in there, there's always hope  .

Afm - scan tomorrow, hope they can tell me when ET is likely to happen.  I really hope Dh can be there next time, crossing everything that he'll be able to take some time off.  I bled on the day of ET last time round so I think I'm going to need him around if I'm to stay sane.


----------



## colly74

Daisy -  please dont worry, i did test on monday (11days) and it was neg and did a test yesterday morning d9ay12) and got a very very very faint line that disapeared as quick as it showed, then i did another at 3pm yesterday and the cross came up straight away but faded abit after a few hours and today i did a clearblue digit test and it came up 1-2 weeks pregnant!!! and today is day 13.

With my cycle with ashton i started testing at day 12 and got neg and didnt get a positive until day 14!!! day before OTD, so i hope this makes you feel better daisy, dont give up!!! Im still in shock and cant believe it, how are you feelin in yourself
xxx


----------



## hopepaige

Wow Colly if that isn't positive than I don't no what is..... That is a story that shows we need to have faith and neva give up... .


----------



## Murf

Phew !  Can go ahead with transfer tomorrow, in fact they were taking my snowbabies out of the freezer as we left.  Already felt very emotional just knowing they were within reach, please please littles ones last the night.  I have lost some lining it has dropped from 15mm to 11mm but still enough for a transfer.  Thanks ladies for advising I ring the hospital, if tx doesn't work, I would be thinking it's because of the bleed and me not reporting it, the old sticking my head in the sand routine probably wasn't the best way to go.  I was so scared they would say No to transfer if I told them.  Silly girl. xxxxxxx


----------



## Bribby

congratulations Colly  

Having a bad day today, got real bad AF pains


----------



## maybeoneday1979

A bit new to this thread start my nasal spray 2morrow, sooo scared this is my 2nd FET got a BFN in dec
Wishing all u ladies lots luck on ur journey xxxx


----------



## daisy17

hey just dropped by to say hello! 

ive been really busy today with my niece and looking after her, not much else happening, other than my cramps are more like af cramps and pain, today i got them quite a bit and was on constant knicker check! even though af wont come untill ive stopeed my meds! thats what i was told. 

i didnt tell hubby about hpt, i knew he would get angry   

anyways take care! good night! baby fairy dust to all


----------



## simi0100

Its been a couple of days since ive been on - what a busy week.

Colly - congrats - enjoy your BFP.

Hope all goes well for the other ladies on here - big   and lots of    

Simi x


----------



## daisy17

Simi how did you get along? I can see by you signature otd was the 10th I hope u got ur bfp!


----------



## lizlou34

Hi guys-this thread is so busy-just checking in quickly as at work!

Had a rpt scan yesterday as nurse worried re fluid in uterus after DR.  Was so worried that FET would be delayed.  Anyway, rescanned by consultant yesterday who thinks 'fluid' is possibly an old tiny fibroid which didnt show on hysteroscopy as too tiny but since they did a d&c at same time-it caused small fluid.  Not worried as its far from where an embryo would implant. we can go ahead-YIPPPEEEE!!  Felt like hugging him and couldnt believe I was actually being told some good news in the room where I've been told such crippling bad news before  Trying to not get hopes up-but its hard not to.  What have you ladies done to keep positive but not overly so-if you know what I mean??!!

Colly-sounds great-Congrats on the BFP!  Really pleased for you-Have you tested again today? So what stage were your embies?  Am trying to work out earliest i'll be able to test after blast tf-its going to be very near my birthday but gonna try and avoid testing that day.  

Murf-best of luck and sending lots of love for transfer today.  Let us know how you get on-thinking of you.

To everyone else-will properly name check tonight-Lots of love and positive happy thoughts xxxx

Better do some work now xxxx


----------



## annan1975

Hi ladies,

Bribby - hope those pains have disappeared, how are you feeling today?

Murf - hope the ET went well today, saying a little   for you.

Maybeoneday1979 - you're right, it is terrifying!  We were really confident last cycle as everything seemed to be going well, so when we got our bfn we were devastated.  Our clinic tends to test Hcg at 9dpt - blood is taken first thing and the results are issued around 5pm.  Now this may be madness, but I intend to do a hpt 8/9dpt so, if the worst comes to the worst, I'll be prepared.  It propably sounds crazy, but I'd rather know first thing than wait all day for the clinic to call.

Daisy17 - I'll be joining you on knicker watch as of Tuesday.  Hope all's well with you today.

Lizlou - good luck with your cycle.  My birthday's not long after OTD, a BFP would be the best gift ever!  Hope you get yours.

Afm - had a scan this morning and my lining is 8mm.  I'm now back on cyclogest for the next 6 days ready for ET on Tuesday.  Crossing everything that DH can come along this time.


----------



## sabah m

Colly!!!!!!!! Congratulations prontagest buddy!!!!!! Here's to 8 more weeks of the awful stuff


----------



## colly74

Lizlou34- Hi, i had 2 6day blasts transfered last wed 7th and  test day is suppose to be tomorrow 16th, but i got my positive on tuesday with clearblue plus line test and i did a clearblue didgit yesterday and the words pregnant 1-2 weeks came up, did another line one today and its there, light but there. Ive had night/day sweats, sore boobs, tired and sickness started monday  ?? , really weird really as i didnt get positive with my little boy til day 14 of EC day, he was a day 3 transfer and i didnt get the sickness until 6 weeks!!!!! i really cant wait for my bloods tomorrow to confirm it all really, so scary that people seem to be losing their BFP as soon as they are getting it and it worries me. so sad after what we all have to go through to get our BFP then to lose them is just not fair.
xxxxx


----------



## colly74

Sabah!!!!! My good friend, thank you soooo much!!!! how are you?? have you had your first scan yet oh those lovely prontogest are just lovely, you still doing it in the bum My bum is killing me but well worth it, i did until i was 16 weeks with my little boy. Im also having clexane injections and still taking steriods and progyononva tablets!!!! lol Did you have any HCG levels done
xxxxx


----------



## sabah m

Thankfully they said only need it till 12 weeks, only did 1 in bum, too painful, so its in top of thigh with extra long needles      Will stop complaining, with you taking so many more!!      its/ they're sticky ones, so enjoy it babe!!!  When will you tell DS?  Mine very excited and wants a brother, we have already named him too!!


First scan showed one sac and heartbeat......with another hiding!!! They said come for second scan in 2 weeks but charge you so we're waiting till 12 weeks for NHS one.  Off to GP to register for hospital tonight.  What made you test


----------



## colly74

Sabah- OMG you got twins!!!!! wow!!!! im thinking i may have twins as im feling sick already and got my BFP 6days after transfer!!!!!! already told son!!! he knew mummy had sore belly as we keep telling him as i didnt want to pick him up after transfer, so i hope there is a baby in there as he think there is!!!! lol I tested early on tuesday as i felt sick since monday(day before) and just had this feeling and there it was!!! got bloods tomorrow to 100% confirm it!!! nervous and excited!!!! i didnt get BFP with my little boy til day before OTD.

Bet you so happy too!!!!! how old is your little boy I know what you mean about the scan, my clinic charge £150 for scan!!! and with my little boy they wanted me to come back at 10weeks, which we did and had to pay another £150, i think this time we may have this scan then wait til 12 week nhs one as im not working and cant afford to pay another £150. 

Keep in touch
xxxx


----------



## Murf

Hi ladies, I am enjoying this PUPO thing, I am on laptop in bed and DH has just delivered a lovely cup of tea and two jaffa cakes.  Bit stingy on the jaffa cakes actually !!    Sat by the phone from 6am this morning (as if they were ever going to ring at that time)  Hospital rang to say out of our 3 little embies, only one was looking viable but hey you only need one don't you? Anyway, we were delighted, by the time we got to hospital, were told one of the others had changed and did we want to use it !!    Yes please was the cry, so two lovely little embies back where they should be.  We had an 8 and 10 cell to get my DS and today we got a 5 and 6 cell.  I am not getting hung up about them being less, they made it and they are in my tummy, the rest is up to good luck, god and a touch of mother nature...


----------



## simi0100

Sabah- congrats OMG twins!  you must be over the moon!  Did you feel any sickness yet?  i have my first scan booked 30th March and it feels like ages away - this is another 2 weeks wait i am still not getting used to these  

Colly how far gone are you?  i am bit worried i am not feeling sick and in fact my appetite has increased and im eating everything in site!  

Simi x


----------



## colly74

Hi simi0100 - im ok, bit worried as me boobs dont hurt so much, sickness isnt that bad but i too cant stop eating, i do hope everything is ok my end, bit worried incase its changed   , i be glad when i have bloods tomorrow and get my numbers back midday, with ashton my numbers were very low at 70, so anything around that and above i be happy!!! Please god let me still be pregnant as im not feeling it so much now  .
xxxx


----------



## simi0100

colly74 sending lots of prayers your way - did you have to ask your clinic to do bloods or did they ask you to come in for them?  im just a bit concerned my clinic didnt mention getting blood tests but they sound pretty crucial!


----------



## hopepaige

Colly its probably just nerves and you mind playing games with you  keep that   going and you will see nothing has changed tomorrow....  all the best


----------



## colly74

simi - i asked my clinic to do bloods, it cost extra, but worth it.xxx

Thank you guys for your support during this journey.
xxx


----------



## daisy17

Hey everyone I haven't been round today, I've been in a very emotional mess, I had a weird dream last night I was on z train and a lady said I can see twins in your future and I smiled back saying actual I just tested positive today which makes me 5 weeks but then I was at work and my manager asked me where have u been and I tried explaining that I had a miscarriage. I was so upset wen I woke upso I tested again and it was bfn, otd sat! So I've been crying all day!   and kept saying god isn't going to give us kids! Dh managed to put up with it! I've just got a grip now at 10:30! Had dinner and now in bed, I'm still going to test on sat but I don't have much hopes for this time. My boobs don't hurt, my sick feeling has stopped! Only period pains left! 

Good luck to everyone else I'll keep you all posted on sat!


----------



## FireWolf

Hi Daisy,

I have been following your story. Testing early is such a perilous route. I don't know what to say to you sweetie   Try and hang on in there tiil Saturday 

FireWolfxxx


----------



## silentlywishing

daisy I think we're both in the same boat so I know exactly how your feeling   I'm beyond fed up as I can imagine you are to I used a first response and got nothing, those things can pick up tiny amounts of hcg in your urine so am guessing there is none in mine    I'm probablies the worst person you could have gotten a reply off right now let's   they're wrong x


----------



## daisy17

Hi everyone I'm sorry about last nights reply! I was such a mess, Dh had to work and I asked to stay with me but he couldn't!  so he got my dad round to lookafter me! I think also I was even mire upset because it's my sisters birthday today and I'm missing her a lot, so I think it was a bit of everything that got to me!   

I'm in a better mood today, thanks everyone for your support, I didn't test today I thought there was no point but I will be tomorrow to make it final  

Take care x x


----------



## daisy17

Ok tmi!!!

I've just started spotting! It's like a brown not proper blood yet... Is this a good thing or bad? 

I got told my periods will start once I stop my meds, so could this be implantation? This late


----------



## smileandbehappy

I have not started my progesterone yet. I have been on a lot of estrogen for about 23 days now due to lining issues. Today I have had very light pink spotting. I am obviously worried but can't get hold of anyone at the clinic and they are defrosting my embies on monday at 8am. I just wondered if anyone had experienced this? It is not bleeding but it is worrying me. 
Thank you x


----------



## colly74

Hi ladies -  finally got my bloods back at 75, anything over 25 is pregnant. When i had bloods dome with ashton on day 15 they were 70 so im really happy and my scan is booked in for 12th April, we went to lakeside shoppin centre today and i felt so crap, dizzy and sickness!!! never had it this early!!!

Thinking of you all testing this weekend.
xxxx


----------



## silentlywishing

Daisy... I can't really answer you on that one all I know is that brown blood is old blood! Is it your otd tomorrow? Fingers crossed you have a slow mover!!    x


----------



## daisy17

Hi I had my et done on fri 9 march and otd is only 1 week later sat 17 march, I've carried on taking all my meds as normal, I was getting dizziness, nauseous and tender breasts, so I tested on thurs 2 days before otd and it was bfn  I have been getting af pains since et but they've got worse! Only today I started spotting! I'm due to test tomorrow, but is this the end or could it be late implantation? 

Has anyone had this before? I've kind of accepted that it's going to be bfn, but there's that little bit of hope that still wants it to bf bfp!  

Please help!


----------



## daisy17

This is what I don't get that my otd is only 1 week after et, but everyone else seems to have at least 10 days later otd! Is this right?


----------



## colly74

Daisy you at same clinic as me, i had transfer on wed and had to test the friday after, so you are 2 days behind me so i would say your OTD should be this sunday


----------



## annan1975

Hi

daisy17 - I don't know if this helps, but the clinic I go to test 8/9dpt and then again at 12dpt.  Hope AF stays away.   for late implantation.


----------



## daisy17

I've just been to the loo and there was small amount of blood again, like beginning of af. I've done hpt and it come out    !!!!!!!

I don't believe it I'm in shock, I've just stopped crying and keep staring and the hpt! There's definatly 2 lines, 1 is faint but u can see it!!!!


----------



## confusedlilone

Hey everyone.......... I am new to this thread.
Am doing my first FET, booked in the lab on the 22nd march- less than a week to go now!! We have 3 frozen blastocysts really hope they make it thru the thawing!!
Had scan last wk womb is thickening up well an have now started the pessaries!
Anyway wen I was there last week I forgot to ask if its ok to still have sex at this stage??  
obviously with protection.
Getting really excited a bit now, hope everyones treatment is going well.
Xx


----------



## colly74

Daisy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! see testing early is bad!!!! ( im a fine one)!!!!!!!! just a late implater like my son ashton!!!!!!!!!!!! Isounds all great to me as id say you OTD is tomorrow and you got a BFP today like i did with ashton.  Wow are you goin to have bloods done at the clinic on monday Its not normal pratice of them to ask you to come in but you can pay to have it done at £50, and they get back to you around 3.30pm, well worth it. Awwwww im so pleased for you, hopefully its swanage turn next!!!!!


----------



## silentlywishing

Congrats daisy fabulous news!! X


----------



## daisy17

Colly I can't get my bloods done because I'm back at work on mon!   also hubby has to work longer hours on mon too so there's no way we'll manage that on mon! 

But I'm trying to call the clinic but I think they open later they're not answering the phone yet. Still can't believe it, I want to do another test but I've got no more wee!   so just waiting for it to come!

Thank you everyone for all ur prayers and wishes it means a lot! X x x


----------



## hopepaige

Colly and Daisy a BIG BIG congrats to you both...  so exciting


----------



## crystalhearts

Can I join this thread please.  My next FET is on Wednesday 21st March.  

Confusedlilone - As far as I know it's fine to have sex with protection at this stage.  I'd just avoid during the 2ww.  Good luck with your transfer. x


----------



## silentlywishing

Hi guys just a quick question, does you clinic scan you whilst doing your transfer?? Also do you lie down afterwards? X


----------



## colly74

Hi Silentlywishing - My clinic doesnt scan me when ET happened, and they tell you not to lay down as moving around is good for blood flow, I did have a tx on NHS and they did scan me and did make me lay down after ET but my so far 2 successful tx are without layin down amd scanning. 
My clinic by the way is the Herts and Essex Fertilitly centre in Herfordshire, ive had 3 ICSI with them and my current FET too, and had my son with them and hopefully this baby too.
How are you feeling, when you going to re-test?? did you see Daisy17 story today she tested a few days ago and got BFN and tested tolday and got BFP!!!!!! she also goes to the same clinic as me.
xxxxx


----------



## silentlywishing

Hi colly, my clinic doesn't scan or have you lay down either just heard of lots that do, I tested today and it was bfn again just wish I would bleed now so I could at least have a glass of wine x


----------



## silentlywishing

Was meant to say I'm thinking of moving clinics they never try anything new never test me (I've never ever been tested for anything) I went on the hfea website to n the success rates at my clinic were really low especially for frozen embryo's I'm fed up I need a new direction cz this isn't working for me! X


----------



## hopepaige

Hi S Wishing - im so so sorry   
Looking at another clinic and having some tests is neva ever a bad thing. if your mind is wondering now then you need to be able to get answers    and what beta place to get support and some answeres than on ff      you do what feels right for you... you are the important one


----------



## annan1975

Hi, 

confusedlilone and crystalhearts - so glad to that I'll have some company during the 2ww - I have my FET on Tuesday 20th.  Hope your a little less nervous than I am!  I'm not too worried about the transfer as uncomfortable as it is, but I'm terrified of the wait and the possibility of another bfn.  

daisy17 - congratulations, you must be thrilled.  Take care, I hope the next 9 months pass without a hitch.


----------



## Maybethistime

Had my det on march 9th test march 23rd..... 3fet on board...


----------



## silentlywishing

Ah thanks homepage your totally right are you looking forward to getting started, I'll be watching out for you   this time is your time x


----------



## Bribby

What a fantastic mothers day for me....BFP!


----------



## Jemma Waterfield

hope i can join i have my lining scan for my fet on weds and will find out when my little embies will be thawed i have 3 frosties but will thaw 2 of them they are day 2 embies have any of you had a sucess thaw with day 2s 

bribby what a lovely mother day prezzie congrats x


----------



## hopepaige

A huge congrats to u bribby  BFP njoy every minute and take care...


----------



## crystalhearts

silentlywishing - your number and order of cycles (fresh and frozen) are really similar to mine! I hope we both get our BFP's this time - 5th time lucky!

Conrats to Bribby! - hearing positive stories gives us all hope. x


----------



## hopepaige

A New week beginning and loads of you have big weeks ahead.. best of luck and   to you all.
S wishing sending you lots of    for tomorrow 
have a good one everyone...


----------



## daisy17

Congrats bribby! Best of luck for the next 8 months! 

Afm had a great day, being my first mothers day! I told my mum and mum-in-law today they were over the moon said it was best mothers day present! 

Goodluck to everyone else x


----------



## colly74

Awwww Daisy- we told my MIL and FIL, i did a clearblue digit test and wrapped it up and gave it to her while out for a meal!!!!!! was soooo funny, they were so shocked, at first she didnt know what it was at first as they didnt have them back in her days!!!! lol
She said whats this, i dont want that!!! then gave it to my FIL who realized what it was and was like ' OMG are you?? and gave me the biggest cuddle ever!!! then the MIL final realized what it was all about!!!! lol
I wanted to cry!!!! lol


----------



## hopepaige

Colly u have put a smile on my face tonite  that is so sweet and funny how they didn't no what was up . Congrats again..


----------



## daisy17

Colly that's so funny! If did that my mil would have said the same! My mum couldn't believe it, and we were all on skype my mil told my fil and when he came on the camera he had the biggest smile on his face bless  , he know not mention it to anyone but my bil was also there so my fil just kept saying "so how are keeping? Are you ok?" about 10 times! Lol my bil then said " how many time are you gonna ask if she's ok!"  

But I just feel like I want to tell the world! First day back at work, so I'll have to tell the boss and some of my colleuges. 

X


----------



## weeguapa

Hi everyone,
Hope it's ok to rejoin... I am due to have my 7th FET this week, all being well. It's my first medicated cycle so I'm   this is what makes the difference....I've never had a BFP.  So far this cycle, things have gone to plan.  I was terrified about DR cos both my ICSIs were short protocol, but the prostap gave me no obvious side effects.  I've been on progynova for a couple of weeks and that's been fine too.  And then started cyclogest last week.


Our frosties came out the freezer on Saturday and all 6 survived.  We are going for blast and will find out today if we're likely to make it....scary stuff! We can't afford (financially and emotionally) to try again so this really is our last shot.


I know I'm going to need loads of support - DH is working away almost all the time at the mo and when he's home, we just annoy each other.  Not great when you're about to start another 2ww!


Anyway....thank you for 'listening'....haven't caught up on where you're all at, but I hope it's going well xx


----------



## silentlywishing

Hi weeguapa 

Totally sympathize and relate to you there I'm on my 5th today's my otd, it hasn't worked I've knOwn since thursday just got to go to the clinic (I'm on my way now) for bloods to confirm/finalise things to say I'm sick is an understatement I've lost all faith in the whole process and especially lost faith in my clinic they never change a bloody thing I'm going to start digging seeing if someone out there can help me I've thought of trying a non medicated cycle they persuaded me not to go for blast on my last fresh cycle made it sound like if I did then I'd probablies end up with none, they explain nothing and won't give me any extra medications to help with my womb lining which I really struggle with even tho I know there are other things out there that can significantly improve it, have you had immune testing? I'm considering paying for it x


----------



## weeguapa

oh silentlywishing, i am so sorry to hear what's happened  i remember too clearly how much it hurts when it doesn't work and then having to go in to have a blood test just to confirm what you already know. i hope it all goes ok. be kind to yourself and do something lovely for yourself afterwards if you can.
i completely understand your frustrations with your clinic. i have had crises of faith with mine too... we had a different consultant originally and he consistently seemed like he didn't give a s***. i did my own research (lots on here!!) and went back after 2 failed FETs asking for progesterone support - I got AF after only 9 days on my 2nd FET. his view was always "there's no strong clinical evidence...." and kept telling us how it doesn't work for over 70% of people. SOOOO unhelpful and demoralising! we couldn't really switch clinics due to the distance and also the fact they had our embryos in storage, but we did manage to get a different consultant and it has made the world of difference. obviously, we still don't have the outcome we want, but we feel so much more cared about and listened to. the new consultant put me on steroids and clexane as well as cyclogest. i do seem to need to keep asking the nurses for these things though. so i guess my advice is don't be afraid to speak up and be a bit demanding, especially when we're paying a fortune for this. 
i haven't had immunes done - new consultant said that even if they came back with a problem, the treatment plan wouldn't change - i would still just be on the steroids. apparently they can't prescribe intralipids in scotland (where i am - not sure if they are for immune issues, but i know some people are on them in england) 
have you got more embryos in storage? what's your plan from here?
AFM - clinic called to say all 6 embryos are still growing and are between 6 and 8 cells (today is day 3), so that's good, although they apparently all have some fragmentation, so the quality isn't great. the embryologist said not to worry and that they have seen lots of pregnancies from embryos with fragmentation, but it would have been better to hear they were top quality. so the waiting and hoping continues that we make it to blast with at least 1 and ET can go ahead on Weds.
Hope you're all having a good day xx


----------



## silentlywishing

I don't think quality matters all my embies have been top quality and I've never had so much as a sniff of pregnancy where as others who have had poor quality have gone on to have their little babies so don't let that worry you it's all down to luck which is something I don't possess ha x


----------



## crystalhearts

silently wishing - so sorry you got a BFN.  I hope your clinic listen and together you can make some changes if you have another cycle.  x


----------



## hopepaige

S wishing sending you loads of    and im so sorry.. you take care and have some 'me' time,,,


----------



## Holly82

Hiya 

May i join? I start down-reg on the 31st   i have six three day old frozen embryo's. Cant wait to get started again after my BFN in Feb. 

Silentlywishing - So sorry about your BFN   I hope you get some answers from CFL, i'm thinking if this FET Cycle does not work then i may look for a different clinic x 

Holly


----------



## silentlywishing

Thanks guys got to wait 6 weeks for an appointment I've got a lot of discussing to do had the nurses heads battered today     holly the cfl success rate on the hfea website for fet was 9.1 the statistics from 2009 tho so i wonder if much has changed since then bloody hope it has!!  if they don't investigate or try anything different then we're moving to I'm not wasting my time any longer care of Sheffield and care of Manchester are really good but it's the distance x


----------



## Holly82

Silentlywishing - Really? I hope its changed since then too, doesn't give me much hope!! Where abouts do you live, if ya don't mind me asking? I'm in Sunderland so that would be abity of a treck to go to Manchester or Sheffield. Have you thought about the QE Gateshead, i think thats what it is called. A girl from another thread had just moved from CFL to there x


----------



## silentlywishing

Ooh we're not so far apart I'm a boldon girl I'm not sure they had any better success rate but like I said these rates were from 2009 maybes they just started doing it then and that's why? The distance thing is what's stopped me moving x


----------



## silentlywishing

Omg Holly I've just realised what I said please don't be dis heartened by what I said I by no means meant anything by it I actually forgot whilst writing it that you were at cfl to there could be many reasons why it was that low at that time maybes they had just started plus it's been 3 years since those stat's were produced and I only looked at numbers did look at the criteria behind it all x


----------



## Bribby

Hi ya, 

S.wishing, sending you a big   Sorry to hear your news.

Good luck with your tx Holly82 x

Thanks for all the lovely messages x

Daisy, I know what you mean about wanting to tell the whole world!

Good luck to everyone else x


----------



## simi0100

Silentlywishing so sorry hon...  

Praying things get sorted for you soon and we will all be here when u try again x

Love simi xx


----------



## daisy17

Silentlywishing lots of   take care of yourself and take time out to get yourself back!  

Hello everyone else welcome new people! 

Afm I'm ok it was 1st day back at work yday and I'm not going in today! Feeling very tired and just need rest! I think mentally and physically! I did another test this morning   and yes I'm still pregnant! But Im still shocked   I think the only reason why it worked for me is because I talk to my belly! As soon as I had et I was chatting away!  

Good luck!


----------



## colly74

Awww daisy thats so cute. so so happy for you, Im off for bloods now another beta test to check me hormones, its doing my head in  , but this time its on the nhs so wont get results til thur if im lucky. Im also off to get me hair coloured (foils) for hubby party this saturday.
xxxx


----------



## colly74

Daisy forgot to ask you got your scan date yet phone the clinic and book one if you havent, i bet you get the same as me 12th april, they only do them on thursday, im in at 10.15am.xxx


----------



## VesperPea

hello - can i join you lovely ladies?

I thought this might be the right thread for me as I am back on treatment and loads is going on and I'm a bit overwhelmed  

Had a hysteroscopy on sat as a "just in case" because we were about to start a natural FET cycle. We have 5 frosties from an IVF with ICSI, the 6th of which is now my beautiful perfect 13 month old daughter. Amazing stuff after 6 years of trying.  

However hysteroscopy found huge amounts of scarring - womb about the size of a 2p coin - consultant couldn't get in til he started zapping and slashing! Had emergency c section after 38 hrs of labour but it was routine and just astonished that it's all so bleeped up. As was consultant - he kept sying how unlikely it was there would be any scarring as I have no history of endo and diagnosis was until saturday unexplained.

So my natural FET is out of the window and am on progynova 2mg twice a day for two months and then the other one which i can't even remember the name of - wibble - but know nothing about it and was zonked by the general anaesthetic when consultant talked to me about it - didn't even give me a schedule so nervous I'm getting it all wrong.  

Can anyone help with some more info? what I should be expecting? I got AF yesterday on the first day of taking it - assume she was en route anyway but is it ok to bleed while taking it? Should I call the clinic? 

Having never done FET feel really out of my depth with the sudden packets of drugs and the pharmacist explaining they are generally for HRT - thanks, that really helps! Usually pretty good at researching stuff on the net but completely side swiped by all of this...  

Hope you ladies can help!

Vesper pea


----------



## daisy17

Colly o called them yesterday scan is 12 April at 12:45, shame we could have bumped into to each other!


----------



## Maybethistime

i think i am out i have just found blood. its not heavy but its there, its exactly the way my mc started. confused though as always thought as long as i was taking prog and est it kept af away...


----------



## silentlywishing

Elaine it could be implantation bleed Hun so try not to worry your at about the right stage for it I think    x


----------



## Jemma Waterfield

Elaine it could be implantation bleed Hun try not to worry     

i have my lining scan tomoz hopefully all is nice and thick and they can tell me when ET will be just so scard bout my lil embies thawing there only 2 day cleavage stage eggs and only have 3 but will keep positive and pray they do


----------



## daisy17

Elaine I had spotting day before otd and I got bfp, still carried a few days just finished! Don't worry about it


----------



## annan1975

ElaineMcE - fingers crossed it's just a bit of implantation bleeding.  Although I got a BFN last time round, the meds kept AF away for days afterwards.

Jemma - good luck with the scan tomorrow.

Afm - had 2 6 day blasts transferred today, the first was an AA (and hatching), the second a BB (and not fully expanded.  Doing my best to keep calm.


----------



## weeguapa

Hi everyone,
Hope you're all having a good day!

annan1975 - CONGRATULATIONS on being pupo! that's so exciting  to get 2 blasts is fantastic. fingers crossed for you! what are your plans for the next couple of weeks? when's your OTD?

jemma - good luck for your scan tomorrow! hope you get to see a nice thick lining.

elaine - hope you can keep hoping and, as the other's have said, it could be an implantation bleed. i have both bled and not bled while on the meds...there are so many factors to consider, it's hard to know why some things happen when they do. when is your OTD?

Vesperpea - so happy to hear about your daughter  it's always lovely to hear that this works! sorry to hear about your recent test results. it sounds like this all took you by surprise, which can't have been easy. if you have any questions or worries about your meds or side effects i definitely think you should phone your clinic. and keep phoning til you get a response. there are enough things to worry about...let them answer some questions and reassure you!

hope everyone else is doing ok. sorry for not doing many personals....am typing a sneaky message from work!

AFM - i'm starting to feel really nervous about ET tomorrow. mostly that none of our embryos make it to blast and the whole thing gets cancelled. i'm trying to stay calm and balanced, but it's not easy  i don't mind the ET itself - i'd take that over a blood test any day! i've arrange acupuncture for after, so hopefully that will help me onto a calm and relaxed few days. i am taking thurs and fri off work (necessity due to evil and unsupportive line manager  ) so it will be good to have a break.

will be in touch! xx


----------



## Holly82

Annan - Congrats on being PUPO   x

Silentlywishing - Have just checked out the stats on ****, they aren't very good but hoping they have improved since 2009. If i dont get my BFP i think i will look into switching to QE or maybe CARE. Can i have my NHS funded cycles transferred over? x

Hi to everyone else  

Holly x


----------



## Bribby

This thread moves so quickly, so hoping I can keep up with everyone.

Daisy, I thought it was just me that talked to me belly! It obviously worked for both of us!

Colly, Hope all is well with you. My scan is 14th april. I still feel a little anxious, probably because I just can't beleive it is happening!

Annan, Congrats on being PUPO!

Jemma, Good luck with your scan tomorrow x

Weeguape, best of luck with ET tomorrow.

Elaine, fingers crossed it is just implantation bleeding.

Hello to everyone else, Bribby x


----------



## silentlywishing

Holly I'm not sure I was wondering the same to be honest I would hope so but knowing my luck you probablies can't I know of someone who has switched to care tho she's a friend of a friend I might inbox her on ******** she seems pretty clued up x


----------



## Faithope

Hi ladies,

I am still reading, just hadn't had it in me to want to post   should have had my 6 week scan today to see how many where in there   but instead get a phone call from my clinic to check to see if we are still ok to make our followup.... I am ready to ask so many questions and to let them know that theres no way we are doing any more TX until we get some tests done. I have had enough miscarried babies to warrent investigative tests.

I am no longer cycling but just wanted to update, hope nobody minds?


----------



## Ladylea

Hi all well there is so many girls doing FET... Good luck all!!!! I'm on day 4 of my artificial FET and have a scan next tues 27 th to c what lining is saying ... Is anyone elseon artificial cycle ? X


----------



## silentlywishing

Hi faithope it's lovely to hear from you, I have been thinking about you   it doesn't get any easier, like you I am going to push for investigations because I'm finding harder and harder-5 tries and not a glimmer of hope I lost 3 babies before ivf and theres only so much heartache I can take. Girl at work brought her 8 day old baby in today he was conceived on my last cycle I was holding him thinking of what could have been, I'm happy for her he's adorable but I'm not going to lie I felt sick with jealousy, I'm a horrible person!!! hope you get some answers I really do   X


----------



## Faithope

*silentlywishing*  you are NOT a horrible person, it is totaly natural to feel how you do, please don't beat yourself up. Make sure you push for investigations-I am the type of person to 'put up and shut up' but after all of this I am not prepared to do that. I will keep a look out for you and see how you are getting on  xx


----------



## annan1975

silentlywishing - it's perfectly natural to feel a little jealous, you're not a bad person, you're human!  

faithope - like you, I normally think plenty but say very little.  That said, my the heartache of a bfn and even worse, a mc, changes your oulook on life.  I now question everything.

weeguapa - hope all goes well today, can't wait to have some company on the 2ww.

bribby - you must be counting the days until your scan.  Fingers crossed for a clear, strong healthy heart beat.

holly - I wish I could offer some advice, but I really have no idea.  I hope someone here can help you out.

Sorry to anyone I've missed.  Hi to you all.

Afm - Am sticking religously to a high protein diet in an attempt to get those wee blasts to snuggle in.  I don't mind the diet, but I'm fairly sick of water and raspberry leaf tea already.  Mind you, I'll do anything it takes to see those blue lines come April 1st.  April Fools Day - just my luck!


----------



## weeguapa

thanks annan1975  didn't know about raspberry leaf tea - is it supposed to help implantation? Is that the tea people drink to bring on labour too?

hope everyone's having a good day so far. I've been up since 6a
waiting for the call from the clinic. please let it be good news... x


----------



## silentlywishing

Thanks Annan I would be weary of raspberry tea mind they recommend that to being on labour! 

Faithope I'm determined to get some answers this time, I usually just get on with it because I'm impatient and just want to be pregnant fast, because I have been threw this before and know what I'm doing they just skip the follow up appointment and start again after my next bleed- not this time!!!x


----------



## hopepaige

hey ladies

wow this thread is moving so fast so trying to keep tabs 
Annah congrats on being PUPO take care 
Jemma all the best for the scan today.. lets hope is coming along nice  
weeguapa    they phone soon and its gonna be happy news   
s wishing its fine to feel like that, i have a 7mth old niece and im guilty of the same feelings every nown again 
Crystalhearts and oneshot how did it go yesterday? happy PUPO 
Elane how r u doing? 


to everyone else on this thread all the PUPO ladies   all the preggie ladies   and everyone else take care and lots of    to you all.


----------



## VesperPea

crikey - this thread is active!

weeguapa big fingers crossed     thanks for your kind words - I used to read and read through these threads looking for hope while I was cycling and here I am again... if my baby girl can give hope, I'm thrilled

w silently completely recognise that feeling and I still get it at times as my friends have their (multiple) children with no complications or heartbreak - my friends who have had a journey understand how precious any positives are from a good cycle to an implanatation even if it doesn't stick for long enough. Sending you   

annan congrats on being PUPO but gosh the 2ww is such a strain! Traditionally raspberry leaf tea is used to tone the uterus which can make for a better labour (shorter second stage as the muscles are in better nick) - in some cultures they start using it earlier than the western recommendation of 32 weeks but can I ask who recommended it for 2ww? Always interested to learn more. april fools day is suddenly so close - good luck!

faithhope well done for getting back on the horse and posting - the other threads I belong to are all about support through the whole journey not just when you are in mid cycle - and if I'm wrong I should get off here as I have a solid 2 months of hormones before I can even consider cycling! we still don't know why we can't conceive naturally - I never had a single late AF in 6 years of trying and the IUI cycles I did were text book apart from no implantation... It still keeps me up at 3am wondering, so go find the answers - it's your body, you deserve to know what's going on. I can PM you a whole host of stories of friends who had multiple mc but now have strong and beautiful little ones having worked out that they needed immune help, different doses of hormones etc

ladylea not sure what kind of cycle i'll be on but I'm doubting natural at the mo! how are you feeling?

daisy and bribby I still talk to my belly and am off for an ayurvedic mayan abdominal massage in a few weeks which is all about connecting to my womb and I don't even have a little bean on board - got to love it even if you think it's barking! good luck with your results and your scans

colly good luck with your scan

sorry if I've missed people - trying to get on top of what everyone is up to!

enjoy the sunshine

xxx


----------



## Maybethistime

Hello Hope and all
Thank you for your concern i amknackered, sleeping like a dead person for twelve or fourteen hours at a time. Am absolutely covered in coldsores and no energy whatsoever. Af pains now been a constant for about a week. Blood is still present, very light flow and brown in colour..

Annan agree about the raspberry leaf tea, switch to nettle or redbush much more sooting.. Also eat 4 brazil nuts each day for the selenium.

Jemma good luck for today.

Silently, I am just the same to the point that every time I see a child that should be me.. It's out of character for me and probably you too.

Tried to do shot this morning and dropped it down the loo, took this as a sign as too early.. Waiting till Saturday as dh is having a majorly stressful week at work' and don't want to make it any worse than it needs to me..

Best wishes for all of us, am going to go to the park for half an hour and do some meditation. Will be thinking of us all.. Baby dust to all..


----------



## silentlywishing

Thanks everyone it's so nice to hear I'm not the only one that feels these things, duno what I'd have done without all you guys to turn to its just easier to come on here and talk to people who know exactly what I'm talking about your all angels and deserve to have your dreams come true, sorry I couldn't be more personal just I'm at work and sneakily writing this on my phone xxx


----------



## annan1975

Hi,

Silentlywishing and all - I'll definately be giving the raspberry leaf tea a miss from now on!  To be honest, I was only managing 1 or 2 cups a day anyway - it tastes foul!  I think I read about it on the Middle East board, will need to pass on your warnings to the Dubai ladies.

Elaine - you never know, the cold sores and tiredness could be a good sign - I'm hoping it is.

Afm - the clinic got in touch to let me know my progesterone was only 11 at after the transfer yesterday so I'm now on cyclogest 400mg 4 times a day.  Does anyo   ne know if it's a normal, easily resolved complication?  Do you think I've still got a chance?  The negative   thoughts have started to sneak in - I got a BFN with great hormone levels and 2 top quality blasts, so what hope do I have with low progesterone and only 1 top quality hatcher (and a poorer quality, partially expanded one).  Sorry for the negative post, but I'm not having a great day


----------



## Maybethistime

anan they have just doubled my dose of progesterone and told me its nothing to worry about. progesterone supports pregnancy so they are just upping the dose till the body takes over. dont worry about it, i now have to ake mine oraly rather than the other route and its not too bad so far..


----------



## annan1975

Thanks so much Elaine, I'll sleep better knowing that.  Need to keep those doubting voices at bay.  I'm considered by my friends, to be the clam, rational one but this whole thing is turning me into a proper looney!  Thanks again. x


----------



## weeguapa

hi all,
just a quick message from my phone to let you know I am now pupo with 1 blast and 1 morula. feeling ok and trying to think positive 
hope you're all doing ok xx


----------



## Jemma Waterfield

scan went well lining is 14-15mm am booked in for ET on Monday have to ring on Saturday to see what time on Monday i have to be there have to start the horrible crinone gel on Friday and stop nasal spray Friday just gotta pray my 2 day embies make the thaw


----------



## weeguapa

thanks for all the good luck wishes for today!  they mean so much...there are scary moments in this whole process, especially when in the clinic and i genuinely get strength from knowing there are people like you all out there, who know what it's like and have me in mind.  so thank you!


jemma - amazing news about your scan...that's a lovely thick lining!  really hope your embryos are little fighters and make it through.  remember they only freeze the really good ones    good luck with the crinone...i was on that for a few FETs but have moved to cyclogest which i much prefer...less messy and less cramping for me.  have you been given other progesterone options?


annan - i would be worried if we DIDN'T have loony moments.  at least we have a damn good excuse    on a serious note, i have found seeing the counsellor at the clinic an incredible source of support and i honestly don't know what i would have done without her.  i was reluctant to go for so long, but it has made such a difference to how i am feeling about it all.  i definitely recommend it!  hope your extra cyclogest is ok to manage...it will give you more than enough progesterone to support implantation and onwards, i'm sure.


silentlywishing - hope you're ok.  i echo what others have said about the jealousy thing.  there have been many a ******** friend of mine de-friended following a boastful scan picture.  it's just so painful    but a normal, healthy reaction to desperately wanting something that other people have.  don't beat yourself up!


elaine - hope you had a nice trip to the park.  do you find the meditation helpful?  do you use any cds or anything that you could recommend?  was it clexane you dropped in the loo?!  i wish i could stick those nasty jags somewhere other than in my belly   


faithope -   


hope everyone else is ok!  it's lovely hearing where you're all at...gives me lots of hope.


AFM - had a bit of a traumatic start to the day - no parking space at clinic so had to walk for miles and was 5 mins late (no issue for DH but i was freaking out!), then there was a problem with the amount we were asked to pay, which took ages to sort and the phones were all ringing and the poor reception woman was stressed out her mind!  then they were having work done in the ACS part of the hospital, so they stuck us in a horrible wee office for ages and didn't offer water or anything and my head was hurting and i was getting more and more anxious.  i should say that this was FET number 7 and these things have never happened before!! then we got taken to a room upstairs on the general ward, surrounded by old people in wheelchairs etc and a good 5 min walk from the theatre.  i was told to put the gown on and walk back down to theatre, with my bare bum in full view of all the old folks...i don't think so!!!  i predictably burst into tears and thankfully it all got sorted and we were moved down to another room in the ACS bit about 15 mins later (also got given a dressing down to cover the exposed bits on the way down!).  whole transfer ended up being an hour late, which would have been fine except my acupuncture lady was waiting so i felt really bad!  transfer was fine though, guided ultrasound, which i think is great cos you get to see something!  i've been chilling at home watching crappy tv all afternoon, with DH waiting on me    he's away with work early tomorrow and won't be back til fri, so i had better not get too used to it   


sorry for the big long story!!  hope it has a happy ending...OTD 3rd april....seems a long time for a 5dt??  i have never been brave enough to test early so will be good and wait again, i expect.  does anyone know when embryos tend to implant?  embryologist thought it was on day 9 or 10, so that would hopefully mean sunday or monday for me.  is that what other people have been told?


would also love any advice you have been given about how much or how little to do during the 2ww...  my acupuncturist recommended eating lots of protein and not doing any unnecessary exercise...


sorry for the crazy long post!
lots of love xx


----------



## silentlywishing

Ah bless you weeguapa what a stressfull day but hey congrats in being pupo will say lots of   for you and all you other pupo ladies, I wish my clinic would do scan guided transfers x


----------



## annan1975

Hi all,

Jemma - great news about your lining, won't be long now!

Weeguapa - welcome to the 2ww.  How does it feel to be pupo?  Sorry you got off to a shaky start at the hospital, I'm sure you could have done without all the messing around.  The clinic I go to told me that implantation occurs around 3 days after ET.  That said, I've read that frozen embryos can take a little longer to implant.  Hope your 2ww passes without a hitch, and fingers crossed ther'll be a bfp at the end of it.

Afm - woke at 3am as always (being 4ft10'', am sure my bladder has half the compacity of that of a fully grown female), but just couldn't get comfortable so dozed until 5.15am then finally gave up and read my book.  I had some lower back pain but it seems to have disappeared now I'm up and about.  The increased cylogest, however, has my stomach churning!  Would happily feel ropey for a whole 9 months if I could have a beautiful baby at the end of it all.


----------



## Ladylea

Oh girls my heart realy and truly goes out to each one of you who have to put the pretend face of all smiles and congratulations to them friends who are on their third baby ( boy ) and moaning that they wish it was a girl!!!! Well girls you have every right to resent and be evevious ... I remember them desperate days and I hope I give you all hope in telling you that me and my bf were ttc for 6years  he has low sperm count -5 million and me pcos... Told by my gynocoligist that our chances on falling pregnent without Ivf/ICis would be 1 in 5millon so basically we walked out there sobbing!!! 
My first ICis failed but OMG 2 months later ( on hols)  drinking and eating all zita west no no s!!!!! Lol . !! I found I was  pregnent !!!! 
So girls please relise there is hope and when you feel bad for feeling evevious of a mum pushing a new born down the street remember your time WILL come and everything happens for a reason and girls that keep having miscarriages I have heard seveal stories relating to miscarriage and taking blood thinners ( clexcine ) one of my friends had sucsessful preg after 4 miscarriages x 
Anna.... My medicated cycle is realy making me sooooo tired xxx 
My love and luck  goes out to u all and a masive hug and keep your chin up xxx


----------



## Ladylea

Oh sorry also wanted to as as I saw that a fee of you are using  .. Clexcine .. What are your reasons and how much have u been prescribed ?? I'm on 40 ml per day 2 x ( due to previous blood clot after c section ) x


----------



## weeguapa

I'm on 40mg clexane...evil little jab!! It's so sore! And leaves some impressive bruises ;-) I am on it because of having had so many BFNs with no clear reason.  I think it's a case of not knowing any significant risks/side effects and some very early indications that it may help.  I guess I could have clotting issues I don't know about...?

Hope you're all ok! I'm happy to be PUPO and feeling pretty chilled  although week 2 of the 2ww is usually when I fall apart...

Night all! xx


----------



## annan1975

Hi all,

ladylea - I'm always asleep on the sofa by 8.30 so it's hard to tell if the meds are making me tired.  That said, I fell asleep on the sofa after lunch the other day and almost missed pick-up!  Thank goodness school is just across the road.

weeguapa - great to hear your so relaxed, long may it continue.  Think I'd be a lot happier if the cylogest wasn't causing me so much tummy trouble.  How's the backache?  Hope the sun's still shining for you.  We're planning a trip home to Scotland this summer, hope it's still sunny in August. 

Afm - It's the weekend here so off to the cinema then out for dinner.  Off to have my progesterone check first thing tomorrow morning.  Am   for good news.  Hope you all have a great weekend.


----------



## Lisajane73

Hi ladies
Sorry I've not been back since my initial post a week or so ago - things have just been so busy - I have been reading and trying to keep up with the thread, but not really had time to post. Am doing a cheeky post from work now so will have to keep it fairly short - sorry for not many personals.

*Weeguapa* - Hope the 2ww passes quickly for you and really pray this is your time!  
*Slientlywishing* -  so sorry that things have not worked out for you, but agree it's time to get some answers now before putting yourself through it all again.
*ElaineMcE* - I see you are testing today - any news yet? fingers crossed you get your BFP 
*Jemma* - great news re your scan/lining. I am just about at the same stage as you, my ET is booked for Tuesday. Good luck with the Crinone - I don't find that too bad, it's the damn Prontogest that I can't bear! Good luck for Monday.  
*Annan* - hope the progesterone check is fine.

AFM well had my scan on Tuesday and my lining was 9mm so am booked in for ET on Tuesday (was meant to be Monday but clinic v busy on that day so asked if I would mind moving it - guess that is the benefit of having frosties and doing a medicated cycle. Am going for SET again as we were incredibly lucky to get a BFP first time and as they are good quality blasts out of the same batch of eggs, they think a single transfer is best. At least it means I get to keep the remaining frosties for a 2nd go if need be. I can't help feeling that as we were so lucky before, it just can't happen so easily again&#8230;  

I also started with the Crinone and Prontogest yesterday. Crinone is fine, better than the cyclogest I used last time, but the Prontogest OMG!  The size of the needle freaked me out for one thing, but the pain afterwards was awful, and this morning it still feels like I have been kicked *hard* in the leg. Has anyone else felt that?? Have I done something wrong? Or do I have this to look forward to every day for the foreseeable future??

Hello and good luck to anyone who I haven't mentioned! Have a good weeked all.
Lisa


----------



## colly74

LisaJane - im on prontogest too, been on it for 6-7 weeks now, got to take it til im 16weeks pregnant. I also took it for 16 weeks with my little boy and i took it in my bum, have you tried your bum if you get your whole bum cheek and imagine drawing a line from the the top of your bum cheek in the middle of your cheek to the bottom then draw aline across your bum cheek in the middle so that at this stage your bum cheek in quarters, you inject on the top outter side, hope this helps lol
xxxx


----------



## Maybethistime

Lisa have decided to test tomorrow. Have a house full of builders as a stressed out dh


----------



## annan1975

Hi all

Lisajane73 - good luck for Tuesday, it'll be here before you know it.

Colly - how's are you feeling?  How long now until your scan?

Elaine - hope the builders aren't stressing you out.  Good luck for today, keeping everything crossed for you.  

Afm - Have been to the clinic so just waiting for the results now.  Am really sorry for this next bit, here goes...have just been to the loo and although there wasn't a thing on the tissue after wiping, I did notice 5 light brown spots on my underpants!  I've never had this before.  I'm 4dpt but have been feeling really light-headed and crampy since Thursday (2dpt).  I've been blaming everything on the cyclogest, what do you think?


----------



## Maybethistime

Dear all.




Will do personals later but just got a BFP. Can't believe it, bleeding must have been implantation bleeding. Li swear to god it was the aspirin wot done it.....


----------



## weeguapa

CONGRATULATIONS ElaineMcE!!!!!!!!!!!

Hope everyone else is doing ok today xx


----------



## crystalhearts

Congrats Elaine! xx

Good luck to everyone else at any point going through their FET cycle. x

I had two frozen blasts transferred on Wednesday.  We had six and were thawing two at a time in the hope we'd get two good ones and still have some for future cycles.  Unfortunately we only got one good one and another which wasn't so good but still viable.  We had both transferred as it's now our last NHS go and we wanted to give it our best shot.  I went back to work on Thursday and am just trying to keep busy and not stress.  This 2ww is so hard!


----------



## annan1975

Hi again

Elaine - congratulations!  Best of luck for the months to come.

Crystalhearts - how are you getting on with the 2ww?  It's driving me crazy already.

Afm - got my blood results back and progesterone is still 11 despite the 4 cyclogset I've been taking since Wednesday!  The nurse who called told me to up my dose to 4 but when I told her I was already taking 4 she said take 5!  Have since sent an sms to the Dr (as requested), but he says levels are fine and that I've been prescribed the maximum dose of 4 daily (not 5 as advised by the nurse).  Am confused and worried - what happens when you don't respond to the maximum dose - no alternative has been offered!  Will it rise given time?  I really don't know what to do.


----------



## crystalhearts

Annan1975 - I'd try to trust them if they're not concerned.  Everything is out of your hands now and you just have to stay as relaxed and positive as possible (hard I know!)  that's what I'm trying to tell myself anyway. x
Positive vibes to all. x


----------



## Bribby

Hi all, 

I can't keep up with this thread, it moves so quickly!!

Just catching up and wishing everyone good luck with their treatments.

Congratulations Elaine x

Bribby x


----------



## tigge66

Hi All

Please can I join this thread. I am on my first FET cycle and I have been Dr for 3 weeks and started my oestrogen last Thursday. Next scan a week on Friday.

Tigger.


----------



## confusedlilone

Hey everyone
I'm new to this thread
Anan1975 wat did u av to go the clinic for?? Do they take blood or anythingv I have had a couple of brown spots 3dpt, nothing when I wipe-sorry! Af pains also! Today I am 4dp5dt, this is my first fET. On progynova 6mg and cycologest twice a day. Test date 01/04. 6 more sleeps.
Wait is killing me! Haha xx


----------



## Jemma Waterfield

Hello everyone hope your all OK and enjoying the sun. 

I am currently PUPO with 2 great quality embies 2DT and test on 11th April they thawed all 3 frosties and one didn't make it and lost its cells but the other 2 thawed perfectly and are great quality I'm now at home resting and DP is running round for me bless him hope the  dont go to slow


----------



## Sunshinequeen

Dear All, 

I have read and gained support from this website so many times but have not been brave enough to join!

I am now in the middle of my 2 week wait after having my first FET on 21/03/12. I had 2 blastocysts transferred and am anxiously waiting to do my test. . . . The hospital have given us quite inconsistent advice in terms of when to test. When we had our fresh cycle last year we had one blastocyst transferred and they said to test 14 days after the ET. However this time they have said that as we've had blasts transferred we can test 12 days after FET. Therefore we'll be testing on 02/04/12. 

I felt fine for the first few days after ET but am now 6 days in and am feeling really tired and achy. I also have really tender achy breasts and today I have a splitting headache. We had a largely unmedicated cycle but the told me to start on crinone gel a few days before the transfer and I am still on it. I think that the tiredness and achiness etc are just caused by the build up of the progesterone. Has anyone else had this? 

Best wishes to everyone currently going through this. 

xxxxxx


----------



## Sunshinequeen

Where is everyone today?? 

I hope that everyone has had a better day than me??! I am half way through my 2 ww and really starting to struggle. Today I seemed to just burst into tears at random times of the day. I have that total mix of excitement as there is a possibility that in a weeks time I will be pregnant. . . . coupled with worry that it may be negative again. This is so hard and I don't think that anyone who isn't going through it can really understand. 

Anyway lets all try to stay positive. It's a nice boost that it is so lovely and warm and sunny at the moment. 

Big hugs to anyone that needs them today. xxxxxx


----------



## FireWolf

Hi all! Hi Sunshinequeen  

Me too just hopping in on this thread today, nice to see some   so recently on this thread Congrats Girls!! Looking forward to following you girls on your   !!

I am just starting out on my first FET!! Whoop Whoop    have been waiting for the   to show up since my miscarriage a few weeks ago   ....................so she's here now   So on CD1   Starting estrofem tomorrow,  Going for my lining scan in 10 days, then 10 days after that .....TRANSFER!!

Thought it was a bit weird though that transfer would be CD20     were you all the same?

Looking forward to getting to know people on this thread and maybe getting some help and advice along the way  

FireWolfxxxx


----------



## Lisajane73

Morning ladies - hope everyone is doing well on this fine sunny day?  

*Firewolf* - good luck for your first FET. I am just doing my first one too and had ET yesterday. Just did a quick calculation and it was indeed CD20. I did a medicated FET though, not sure what estrofem is - does that mean that you are also medicated?
*Sunshinequeen* - the 2ww is awful isn't it. I am only 1 day in, but I remember being just like you last time, the further we get into the 2ww the harder it seems to get. Try to stay as positive as poss tho. I was convinced last time that it hadn't worked, tested a day early as I couldn't take the not knowing any more. Made my DH do the test for me (I peed in a plastic cup and left him to it) and it was a BFP.

*Jemma* - congrats at being PUPO. Keep positive and try to keep busy to pass the 2 weeks (all easier said than done, I know!)

*Confusedlilone *- not long to go now&#8230;how are you feeling? It is like the longest 2 weeks ever isn't it!
Annan - hope you're managing to stay positive. I am sure the progesterone levels are fine, I heard that the clinics try to keep them at a much higher level than is actually needed, hence the reason for being weaned off the support. Sending positive vibes your way! 

*Crystalhearts *- how are you doing? Enjoy being PUPO and try to stay calm on the 2ww.

*Elaine *- big congrats!!! I can't believe you managed to be so restrained and test a day late - I would have been climbing the walls to find out&#8230; Good luck for next 8 months or so.  

AFM - well I am officially PUPO with one good quality blast on board. We only thawed one, with the aim of keeping the other 2 for extra goes if this doesn't work as we really don't want twins. Anyway the little snowbaby defrosted perfectly and had expanded and started to hatch within a few hours of being brought back. Transfer went really smoothly and so now the wait begins! I am quite calm and relaxed at the moment, but I know that as the week goes on, that will all go out the window. Just trying to stay as positive as poss.   
Good luck and babydust to anyone else I haven't mentioned...


----------



## Maybethistime

Thank you Lisa, good dose of PMA from you this morning.. Hello everyone else hope you are all well..




Elaine


----------



## waitingimpatiently

Thanks
Im a few days away from transfer of two Frozen embryos - scared to death and feeling anxious, and angry


----------



## Maybethistime

angry?


----------



## Laws1612

Hi everyone I'm joining this group as yesterday I had an fet of one snowbaby 6cells. Feeling really positive about this cycle due to my first fresh cycle being awful!! Today is day 1 and view got some like period pain and cramping they told me that the embryo takes 24 to 48 hours to implant do you think this is a good sign?? Xx


----------



## annan1975

Hi ladies,

Welcome to laws and firewolf - good luck with the 2ww.

lisajane - congratulations on being pupo, I hope you remain calm and collected throughout the 2ww.  One of my blasts had started to hatch too.  Thanks the words of encouragement - I hope you're right.

Elaine - how are you getting on?

waitingimpatiently - hope you're feeling better.

sunshinequeen - I'm just over half way and I sympathise completely!  I know exactly how you feel, if the worst comes to the worst I really don't know how I'll get through it.  I found out today that my hcg is only 4.36   I have to go back to the clinic on Saturday for another test so I'm   that they've risen considerably.  Until then I'm going to do my best to think myself pregnant - the alternative is just unbearable.


----------



## Maybethistime

hello annan and all. i am covered in spots, coldsore and bloated. happy as can be thought.. how is everyone else bearing up?


----------



## annan1975

Hi Elaine, I'm sure you are!  That'll be the wee one grabbing all the nutrients


----------



## Sunshinequeen

Evening all I hope that you are all well?

One more day done. Yippppee!

Elaine - congrats on your positive test. It is so reassuring to hear the success stories out there. Fingers crossed that we get a few more positives soon. Sorry to hear that you're suffering so many symptoms but maybe it's reassuring to have some symptoms reminding you that you have now crossed that huge hurdle!

Fire wolf - I had scans on days 9 and 12 of my cycle. I then had my hormone surge on day 16. I had ET on day 21. It was a natural cycle so the only medication I was on was Crinone from day 16. We had 2x day 5 blasts transferred. Fingers crossed that your frozen embies thaw happily. 

Crystal hearts - did you have your ET on 21 March? If so we were on the same day! What stage were your embryos at? Mine were day 5 and I have been told to test day 12. Have you been told to test on day 14? Every clinic seems to say different things! Saying that when I had my fresh cycle we had a 5 day blast transferred and they said to wait for 14 days. It's annoying when they are inconsistent!!

Anyway today was my first day back at work and I am really achy and tired so early to bed for me. Stay strong girls. 

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Ladylea

Hi girls ..... It's amazing how many ladies are going through FET  !!! Sunshine and all other ladies well done for keeping strong on your 2weeks !!! Are they dragging  Must be!!!  X 

So I went for my lining scan on Tuesday and it's 11cm already!! So booked in transfer for Thursday 5 th!!! ... I'm so excited but woried.. X we having 2 six day blaystocasts ... X 
I only got told to take cyglegest from Tommorow 6 days pri transfer does this sound right  
I also got told I have a diped or tipped womb  Witch has puzzled me totally   

So how is everyone who is Dailey injecting for down reg going ? And everyone else .. ? X


----------



## Lisajane73

*Ladylea* yes that's correct, Cyclogest 5-6 days before ET. I too have a tipped womb - it basically means it tilts backwards over your back passage rather than forwards over the bladder which is the most common way. If you google 'retroverted uterus' you will get images and will see what I mean.

Hope everyone else is doing OK. Sorry, no time for any more personals was just dipping in to say


----------



## annied

Hi ladies

Just thought I would read up to see how everyone is doing. This is such a busy thread!

I start my second FET in April. I am terrified my embies won't thaw as they didn't last time.

Hope everyone on 2ww is resting up. I remember what an awful time it is!

<<hugs>>


----------



## kdb

Bookmarking and wishing everyone ++++++++ with their cycles and 2ww


----------



## Faithope

Morning,

For those that remember me (had FET OTD was 5th March) DH and I are going through it all again in May   We have entered a trial that our clinic are doing  so 50/50 as to whether we have natural or medicated. We made this decision because the embryo that is left isn't great quality-4cb, so even smaller chance of it working   but life is all one big gamble and this is just another gamble we are taking..... must be crackers but hey, you don't know unless you try.
In the meantime we are having tests done as have now had two miscarriages and lost 3 babies so time for tests. Hoping to have an appointment at the Recurrent Miscarriage clinic aswell.

Big hello to all xxx


----------



## Ladylea

Lisajane23 thankyou soooo much I will google that !!! Where are u at on your FET ?? 


Faithhope  I realy hope the tests show up some issues that are resolvable ( again I still believe blood clotting issues to be a big thing ... I'm not medically trained but 3 of my friend who had several previous miscarriages managed to carry full term when getting treated with clexcine ( blood thiner) ?? You could mention that ??Good luck  

Kdb I hope they thaw too Hun x thingers  crossed x

Hi to everyone x


----------



## Lisajane73

*Ladylea* - no probs! I am 3 days into the dreaded 2ww and am trying to keep as busy as possible to pass the time and not think too much into symptoms (or lack of in my case!)

*Faithope* - really pleased that you are giving it another go and have everything crossed for you. As they say, it only takes the one, and if you are having testing done first then this could be the one for you... 

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## silentlywishing

Hi not posted on here for a wee while but I have been lurking wishing you all the best of luck   

Hi faithope good to see your back on track, what's this new trial your doing? Hope it all works out for you 

Afm well since stopping all med's on 19th I've been on a but of a roller coaster emotionally... Physically to didn't bleed straight away this time took a few days but now been bleeding for a total of 9 days, not quite sure what's going on there!?? Made an appointment with my gp as have had a lot of symptoms bowels are weird bloating feel sick headaches indigestion amongst other things, he thinks it's all down to stress asked him to do myLevel 1 bloods but he wouldn't  said to speak to the clinic, oh yeah and got my follow up appointment on the 24th April we're going to push for testing I personally think there's something wrong with my womb, i already know it doesnt thicken well theres got to be a reason for this! see what they say tho if they don't do anything different or investigate then my next step is to move clinics x


----------



## crystalhearts

Sunshinequeen - yes I did have my FET on 21st.  My OTD is wednesday 4th April.  I had two frostie blasts transferred.  Still holding on in there but contemplating testing early.  My clinic is also inconsistent with how long to wait.  On my first IVF I was told to wait 19 days past 5 day transfer!!

Good luck to you and everyone else. x


----------



## Robinson84

Hi ladies 

I havn't posted on here for ages as have been waiting for af to arrive. Finally she has arrived after 7wks and some meds to bring her on after bfn in Feb.

Well im on the pill now and looking to start D/R around 20th. Have very mixed feelings about tx 2nd time round. At mo feel like im just going through the motions. Hopefully i'll feel more positive once I get going properly.

Is anyone taking any extra vits apart from pregnacare conception? I know a few ladies at my clinic taking selium, folic acid, vit b complex and co-enzyme and they got bfps. Ive got them in ready to take but just want to check with anyone else who might have heard otherwise

Looking forward to getting to know you all and meeting some ladies to cycle with

xxx


----------



## Jemma Waterfield

im now 6dp2dt  (TMI) but when i cleaned out the crinone gel earlier 2day some of it had a light pink tinge to it is it to early for AF to arrive last time AF came 12dp2dt


----------



## Sunshinequeen

Hi I hope that everyone is well?

We were supposed to be testing tomorrow but I decided to do it this morning - 11 days after the transfer of 2x frozen blastocysts  . . . It was POSITIVE!! We are both so excited but also quite scared. We have been here 3 times before. Twice they were ectopics and once an early miscarriage. We're just hoping that this is our time to be lucky and that we'll get there this time.

I'm feeling really shattered, achy and queasy so hopefully that's all a good sign.

Good luck to everyone in their 2ww and those testing in the next few days. Hopefully we'll have a few more successes soon. 

Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## crystalhearts

Sunshine queen - That's brilliant news!  Congratulations!
  
even though I had my ET the same day as you I'm not supposed to test until Wednesday.  I think I might do one on Tuesday though.  Surely one day early can't hurt.  It certainly hasn't for you. x


----------



## Ladylea

Hi all 
Sunsinequeen that is soooo good I'm soooooo happy for you well done ... Will you be going for a privates scan to make sure your little bubs is in the right place ... ?? X

Cyristal hearts well you are doing great waiting it out u should defo test early hun xxx Well done waiting .. Good luck for Tuesday I'll be looking in... Xxx fingers x  

Jemma .. I hope it's implentation bleeding Hun ?? :/ ?? Xx if it was af surely it b bright red? Xx 
Keep positive hun x

Robeson 84 .. Welcome to fet.. How you feeling  

Afm I'm fast approaching ET ( Thursday ) and feel a mixture of exciment and nerves .. Will it won't it work.. I was on a long walk  today ( encouraging blood flow!!) and my sons bike knocked into me and cut my leg and burst into. Full blown crying!! Emotional already !!!!! 

So gooodluck to u all and hugs to all that need em 
Xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Hi all

Sunshinequeen- Congrats on your bfp 

crystalhearts-   you get your bfp

ladylea- hi hun and thanks for welcome. Im feeling low at moment actually and not really that excited yet. Just think will it ever work for us 

xxx


----------



## Sunshinequeen

Ok I got another Positive result this morning. It all seems really surreal and I can't quite believe it! 

Crystalhearts - well done on being strong and not testing. Given that tomorrow will be day 13 post transfer I think that you will be fine to test. Fingers crossed that you will also get a positive. Just think that means that you get to test tomorrow! 

Robinson - Try and stay positive. We all have our ups and downs on this very long journey. We nearly didn't freeze any embryos as we had been told that "fresh" cycles were more successful. We are so glad that we did! I found the first fresh cycle quite full on in terms of all the injections and feeling rubbish etc. My FET was so much nicer. I don't know if you're doing medicated or non medicated FET? I did a non medicated natural cycle and there just seemed to be so many less hurdles to get past. The experience was obviously still stressful emotionally but I found it much easier than the last cycle. 

I know how difficult the whole process is but hopefully you will feel more positive once you have actually started your next protocol.

Thinking of everyone out there who is still waiting to test or to start their next treatment. 

xxxxxx


----------



## crystalhearts

I have decided to wait until Wednesday - my OTD as I am on holiday this week but DH isn't on holiday until Wednesday.  I've decided I want him with me whether it's a yay or nay and it would also be rotten for him having to leave me on Tuesday and go to work either knowing its failed again or knowing our dreams have come true.


----------



## Murf

Congratulation Sunshinequeen, after reading your signature, it is definately your time for happiness !!!!

AFM - BFN yesterday.  I already knew but seeing it on the little stick was too real.  Had a good old cry, two glasses of lovely wine and then another cry.  Probably squeezed my little boy too much and too often for his liking but that surely cheered me up.  As I said at the start, we got the icing on the cake with our little boy, we were going for the cherry this time.  I have to admit, it also feels good knowing I am not facing any more treatment, this was our last go and I feel slightly liberated knowing we got closure and didn't leave anything behind.

Good luck to all.

Sharon. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Robinson84

sunshinequeen- thanks hun. We were told the same about fresh cycles being more successful but our consultant is very pro fet and thinks that is the future as the body is so much more relaxed and not full of drugs. Im hoping and   hes right. I am very lucky to have my snowbabies and we too nearly didn't freeze but I couldn't bring myself not to keep them. My clinic only do medicated so im doing that but like you say theres hardly any hurdles just injections for d/r for two weeks. Im sure i'll feel more excited soon hun. Im off on hol wed for 9days so that will chill me out ready for cycle 

Murf- Im very sorry to hear your news  

crystalhearts- well done you. Alot more will power than I have 

AFM- Well rung clinic today to start cycle and requested to go in and pick tx plan and drugs on 13th when we get back off hol. So gona have a really good hol and relax ready for whats to come. 

xxx


----------



## Maybethistime

I had three fresh cycles one of which used the eggs of a twenty year old. It was the frozen eggs that worked for me.


----------



## Sunshinequeen

I hope everyone is doing ok?

Crystal hearts - well done for being strong and waiting until tomorrow to test. Fingers crossed that you get your positive result too. I'm thinking of you. 

I am feeling so tired already!! I got in from work and slept for over an hour. Now back in bed again! I went for a blood pregnancy test today and need to go again on Thursday. As I've had 2 ectopics they want to monitor my Hcg levels. I'm praying that all comes back ok and then I'll be booked in for my early scan. Still very scared and taking it one day at a time.

Sweet dreams. Xxxxxxxx


----------



## crystalhearts

Sunshinequeen - thank you. x  I'm going to bed now too but I fear a sleepless night.  very nervous about testing tomorrow.  

Good luck to anyone else planning on testing tomorrow. x


----------



## Cornelia79

Hi ladies

Please may I join in? Had an FET yesterday with 2 blasties. Had 2 previous BFN with implantation as the problem. I am now taking Meticorten (cortisone) to hopefully help. Am really   that this is my time and if it's not, I   that I have the strenght to continue this journey! 
Anyone with any other advice re implantation? I've heard something about baby asprin?

Lots of    to all and LOADS of babydust to us all!!

Robinson84 - My previous cycle buddy!!! SO   all goes well for you!! I've bought a Zita West relaxation CD and, my OH my does it help!! Really rooting for you lovely girl xx


----------



## Ladylea

HI girls 
Cornelia welcome when did u have FET? Was they blastyos ? Or how many cells were they ?? 

Cyristal heart I came on to find out your results?? I hope it's not bad because we haven't heard from you Hun xxx lots of hugs sent your way ... X 

Suneshinequeen well maybe u have 2 on board if your feeling so tires Hun .. Lol .. Good luck with your blood tests .. X 

I've got a question to all if you who have had 6 day old blastyos... My clinic called today and said they will be defrosting them at 9 am ! I thought they have to be defrosted 24 hours before transfer  My transfer is in the afternoon sometime Tommorow  Does this sound right  
Also they were so blunt on the phone saying we will call you to inform you if any survived !! How harsh !! Now I'm panicking that my 3 blastyos won't make it .. Please defrost... :/ xxx 

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## crystalhearts

Ladylea- I got a BFP this morning.  I'm still in shock!

Cornelia - I used the zita west CD on this cycle and was so glad I did.  It might have made all the difference...  Good luck. xx


----------



## Cornelia79

Ladylea - Had my FET yesterday with 2 blasties, both still very good grading. Don't worry too much about the tawing, sounds like you had great blasts to freeze in the first place so they should survive hun! I'm   that you can go into your treatment relaxed, this will help once the embies is inside of you as well. They should have been way nicer to you tough!! Fingers crossed for you hunny and I'm so postive that your frosties will be perfect   

Crystalhearts - i've read about Zita West CD one too many time to just ignore it so I ordered it online and WOW! It really makes me chilled and positive about things! Still so chuffed for your little wee miracle!! 

Hello to everyone put there and   to all who needs it!
xxx


----------



## Ladylea

Crystal heart -  .... .....   congratulations!!!!!!! X I was hoping for you!!! Wow hoo!!! Did your clinic defrost your blastyos day before or on same day of transfer X

Cornella .. Thanks for your good luck .. I went to my acupuncturist today and she played me the zita west relaxing reciving embryos cd!! It realy worked and I too am ganna goggle it for 2week wait !! When do you test Hun ?? X

Robsion how you geting on ?? 
Xx hi to everyone else .. I'm realy excited but nervous about Tommorow xx so don't know how well I'm ganna sleep tonight xx

Hi sunsinequeen .. How many days after transfer did u test ?? X


----------



## silentlywishing

Hi guys sorry to just jump in but I was wondering if anyone has any views or info on nOn medicated fet's I'm thinking of trying this on my next fet due to that fact that I get horrendous side effects on the med's and my womb doesn't appear to respond to the tablets ect they give me to thicken it?? Sorry i'm not giving any personals just I'm using my phone and I can't look back to see what been wrote 

Good luck to you all I hope your all yummy mummy's very soon x


----------



## Sunshinequeen

Evening all. 

Crystal hearts - Congrats on your news. I'm thrilled that you got a BFP. So exciting after we had our transfers on the same day! Are you having any symptoms? I don't think my BFP has really sunk in yet!

Lady Lea - my clinic took my embryos out the freezer the morning of the FET. They said it only took about half an hour for them to thaw. They then phoned me that morning to say they wanted me to go in 40 mins earlier than planned and I was worried they then wouldn't have time to thaw. However, the first 2 they took out thawed well. They were day 5 blasts. I was very nervous they might not thaw but all was fine. I know how hard it is but try to stay calm. Best wishes that all goes well tomorrow. 

My clinic told me to wait 12 days after FET as they were day 5 blastocysts. I tested a day early on day 11 and then again on day 12. Both were BFP. 

Cornelia - good luck on the 2 ww. I know how hard it is. Try to get lots of rest and eat well.

Silently waiting - I had a non medicated FET this cycle and found it so much easier physically than my last medicated fresh cycle. The only drug they put me on was Crinone (progesterone) from the day of my ovulation surge. I've has success on this cycle so I'd day go for it. Your body may be way happier without all the drugs. 

Sorry to be pain but I'm worrying. . . I was sent for a blood pregnancy test yesterday to measure my HcG levels. I got the result today and my level is only 78. This seems low for 13 days post transfer? I need to go again tomorrow and am obviously crossing my fingers that it's doubled. With my history of ectopics I'm just worried. Still feeling tired and nauseous plus no spotting which is obviously good. Fingers crossed tomorrows result is good.

Sleep tight! Xxxxxxx


----------



## crystalhearts

My BFP hasn't sunk in yet either.  The nurse did say to me to keep my feet on the gorund though until I have a viability scan in about three weeks.  I need to go and pick up more tablets, patches and pessaries today so will get a scan appointment date too.  My clinic don't seem to do any bloods following a BFP so I'm going to ask them about that today too.

Good luck to all at whatever stage of your FET cycle you're at. xx


----------



## Ladylea

Hi girls 

So out of my 3 frozen only one little fighter made it   but as my darling bf keeps saying it only takes one to make a baby ... ) but they said it's not as good quality as what it was when they froze it :/ .. But when we saw it on the screen it looked like it had lods of cells in it so I asked is ifits a blYstyo n she said it's on it's wAy ?? Very strange as I got told I have 3 blastyos !!  

So my test day is 9 days time .. Seems very early to me ? As 5 day old embryo.... So nxt sat ... Please darling stick stick stick .. I feel af pains already  ? X


----------



## Ale40

Morning all,

May I join in?  

I am going to start a natural FET cycle this month - D1 is likely to be 21 April. 

Is anyone here doing a natural FET?

I hope you all are having a nice big weekend 

Love,

Alessandra


----------



## silentlywishing

Hi guys thanks for the advice, sunshine that's fab news, congrats!! I just feel like my body might work better...I hate the med's!! 

Ale I also am thinking of doing a natural fet as my womb doesn't thicken well on med's and I get some horrible side effects it makes me feel unwell physically and emotionally I'm hoping my body works better on its own, i recently had a failed medicated fet and my follow up is on the 24th so i need to see what they say but they did suggest it in the past so I'm hoping it's an option... Do they scan you or anything to see what your womb does naturally?? fingers crossed for all of you x


----------



## silentlywishing

Sorry I forgot to ask, sunshine why do they still give progesterone if it's none medicated?? Obviously it works but I just wondered if it was what should be done or something that was unique to you? X


----------



## Sunshinequeen

Ladylea - so sorry to hear that all your frozen embryos didn't thaw. Such a blow. As your partner said - you do only need one. I'm sure the one that did thaw and has been transferred is a strong one. I know how hard it is to do but try to stay calm, gets lots of rest and cross your fingers for the best. 

Silentlywishing - my understanding is that they call it a non medicated cycle as they are not using drugs in order to control when you ovulate. Therefore, with my clinic I just had to email then on day 1 of my cycle and they then booked my in for a scan on day 9 to see how my lining was doing. At that point it wasn't thick enough and they booked me in again for another scan on day 12. At that point all looked fine and my lining was thick enough. They then told me to start on the ovulation tests until I got my ovulation surge which I got on day 15. I think that they put me on the progesterone to help make the lining of the womb even thicker than normal in the hope that it will increase the chances of them "sticking". I have never had any probs with the thickness of my lining but I think that it's quite normal for them to get you to do progesterone to just help things along. I then had my transfer on day 21. They have said that I will stay on progesterone until I have my 12 week scan. 

Crystalhearts - How are you feeling? I hope that all is going well? I don't think that they routinely do blood pregnancy tests to check your HcG levels. I think that I'm doing it on a cautious basis because of my history of ectopics. To be honest I think that it may well just give me more to worry about! Thankfully the result that I got yesterday was good and my levels have gone from 78 to 250. Still seems quite low but apparently the key thing is that they are doubling in a 48 hr period as opposed to the actual number. They have advised that I now don't need to have any more blood tests and that I will just wait until my early scan which will be the week after next when I will be about 7 weeks. I'm just crossing my fingers that all stays ok in the next 2 weeks. 

Happy Easter to everyone. I hope you all enjoy the long weekend. xxxxxx


----------



## crystalhearts

Hello everyone.  I've just started getting some AF type pains and am wondering if this is normal after getting a BFP?  I'm presuming if the pregnancy did end in these early stages I still wouldn't have a bleed due to still being on all the meds.  Does anyone know?  I'm tempted to doo a test every few days just to check everything is still ok.  Do you think this is worth it?  Thanks. x


----------



## Maybethistime

I asked a doctor about that and he said that the pains of early pregnancy is very like af.    It's a worrying time though, you worry for your BFP and then if you are lucky enough to get it you worry about hcg or scan date.. Try to relax if you can....


----------



## Betty-Boo

Crystalhearts - mother nature is very cruel as BFP / early pregnancy and AF are so similar.  The pains you're experiencing are probably due to your uterus shifting and moving ..      Must admit I was addicted to the digital pee sticks ... just to see them change from 2-3 weeks to 3 + weeks .. Mad   


Tis xx


----------



## Jemma Waterfield

I'm 11dp2dt and did a test today as yesterday 10dp2dt I had blood on the end of the Crinone applicator and black mixed with light red blood when cleaned out the Crinone but to day nothing no sight of any blood what so ever the test was bfn my test day any till the 11th do I still have a chance that it can change I had a fet with 2dt


----------



## Betty-Boo

jemma      yep - it can change - you've still a wee while yet until your OTD     


Take care Tis xxx


----------



## Ladylea

Hi girls how are you all  Been quite on here lately .x everyone enjoying the long weekend ??

So as you know I had one nearly blaystyocast put back Thursday and have been gettingsome cramps and shooting pains I hope that's a good sign as I've read blasts implant  2 days after but ?? Who knows I wish I had 2 put back does any1 know anyone who had success with just 1 embryo transferred Xx 

Jemma I hope u last out n try not to test until your due I know it's hard.. Xx lots of baby dust to everyone!!!! X
Hi to everyone x


----------



## lupee

Hi

I've had period pains all day, and stared bleeding an hour ago -bright red, have low cramps too. AF due today. I am 7dp5&6dt natural FET.

I'd managed not to HPT since BFN on 5dp5dt (major acheivement for me) -but tested as soon as saw blood. have very faint postive on two defferent tests.

Im going to test in morning and am hoping above hope that lines get darker. 

I'd love any stories of people who had cramps and bled at this time and still had full term preg!

I started light spotting at 10d6dt with last ICSI, beta double nicely for week then dropped day after bright red blood and cramps.


----------



## Betty-Boo

Lupee -      some do bleed and some don't.  I've known ladies that had bled on and off for the first 12 weeks and gone on to have a healthy baby.
  That this is one of those things and that line gets darker and darker for you.


  Tis.


PS - I'm merging this with the current cyclers thread as there's lots of support in there.


----------



## kdb

Ladylea - I heard that you only increase your chance of pg by around 8% if you have two embryos transferred as opposed to one.  I was surprised it wasn't higher.  My (IVF) cycle buddy didn't stim well and ended up with just one embryo, but she now has a lovely little eight month old boy.  There are countless similar stories here on FF.  Keep thinking positive ++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## Sharon.Liverpool

Hi Ladies

Could i join your thread please? I had ICSI last year. our embryo got to day 5 Blast and we got a BFP. Sadly 9 weeks i m/c - we were devastated.

We fortunately had 1 Frostie and i am currently going through Medicated FET. I have been taking Buserelin and just started Progynova. I have ET on April 26th.

Has anyone had Progynova before? I have been reading up on it (i don't usually read Dr goggle but taking HRT scares me a little) Any feedback would be kindly appreciated.

Many thanks
Sharon


----------



## Faithope

*Sharon.liverpool* I have taken Progynova and it was fine  Good Luck with your cycle   I am due to do another FET next month  with only one lil frostie left


----------



## Sharon.Liverpool

Hi Faithope. 
Thanks. Its hard isn't it?   i think the longer our little frostie is there then we still have a chance. I'm afraid of it not surviving the Thaw processes.
Just take one day at a time.   
Are you having Natural or Medicated FET? x


----------



## Chops5

ET for me this week. Am terrified.


----------



## Faithope

*Sharon* Well, the answer is I won't know until the computer randomly selects which one I am doing  I am taking part in a trial-meaning that I don't get the choice which tx I am having  I would like medicated but knowing the luck I get, it will be natural.

*chops*   Good luck hun xx


----------



## Ladylea

Hi girls 

Kb - Thanks for The positive vibs  and the story about your friend 
who only had one embryo replaced  it's amazing and I realy have read success stories for set .. And I feel much more positive and only  5 more days until test day . For the last 3 days ivve had cramping but today nothing so I'm praying it was implantation cramping  

Chops don't worry bout FET it's a quick procedure and don't hurt I know the defrosting stage is hard but just think if they do survive it how strong they must be !!!!!

Sharon I hope your little frosty makes it ... Xx  I have pcos and never overlays so have had 2 cycles of medicated cycles .. Proverya gave me real bad head aches for 2 weeks then it went and am now fine been on it for 5 weeks now I am on clexcine to thin my blood due to previous dvt after my miracle darling son was born x but as long as u take low dose 75 mg aspirin your b fine xxx 

Loype Well bbe a big hug and good luck Tommorow xxxx 
Xxxx

Lupus


----------



## Hayley33

Hi girls. apologies for the me post im just looking for some help.

I had a 6dt on thursday and im taking progynova and using cyclogest. Anyway I can insert the pessary no problems in the mornin, but at night things seem ahem a bit tight like someones pumped up my lady bits!! Is anyone finding the same or am I strange!!

Thanks. x


----------



## Ladylea

Hi Hayley33 
We on the same day as I had my ( last ) snow bubs transferred thursday also  I  tend to put the  pessaries up anal and vaginal rotating it seems to help I thought it was just me being weird but yes sometimes the tightness is there and my partner does the joy of bottom poking!!!! Lol good luck with thAt when do u test sat  That's when I test n I had a almost blaystocast ... Day 5 but not quite blast .... X


----------



## Hayley33

Hi Ladylea. 

Thanks for the welcome the whole tight thing is so weird I dont mind the pessaries to much could be worse!! I am supposed to test on the 19th crazy the clinics are all so different. How are you feeling? I just have AF pain. Hoping its the cyclogest!!


----------



## tigge66

Hi All

Hayley and Ladylea - I had a 3dt today and I am booked in to have a blood test on the 20 April so just one day after you. The clinics seem to vary by up to a week on the test date. My successful cycle was only one egg retrieved so it does only take one! Sometimes one leads to two if it splits!

Chop - I was fairly terrified for ET even though I have done  but all went well. My clinic said to empty bladder the drink 750 ml of water 45 min before appointment time. I did this but was desperate for a wee, was kept waiting so decided to wee and drink more, all was fine I still had a full bladder. My tip is don't feel you have to feel like you are bursting to have a full bladder as you want to feel relaxed during the procedure. 

Happy Easter to all.  



AFM - ET went well two 3d 8 cell were defrosted one perfectly and the other lost 1 cell but still fine for transfer. The doc said it was a perfect transfer. Now just to relax and hope they grow. OTD is 20 April. Can someone please remind me am I 1dp3dt or 0dp3dt as it was ET day today?

Tigger


----------



## colly74

Tigger- I'd say you are odays, first day being tomorrow. As for ET I have to agree don't be burstin for a wee, TMI but 10min before ET I had to go a poo!!! And when you go a poo you have to wee!!! Lol, so I quickly drank 500ml of water and normally my clinic run around 30min behind for ET times but hey presto on that day they were on time, so I really didn't have time for the water to get into my bladder! But I ended up gettin my BFP and I've got one baby on board!!! So don't worry about a full bladder! 
Xxxx


----------



## Lisajane73

Morning girls


I haven't been on for a while as I was driving myself a bit   looking for symptoms and comparing against what everyone else was or wasn't having, so sorry for lack of personals.  I have been tryong to catch up, but this thread has moved so fast!!


Anyway, it's officially a BFN for me.  Tested early yesterday as my clinic make you wait a ridiculous 16 days, but I figured with a blast there was no way I would get a false result at 14 days.  Well anyway it was a BFN    did anoter test this morning just to make sure.  I really wasn't prepared for it not to have worked and didn't think I would be so upset.  Don't really know what to do with myself to be honest...


We would like to try again as soon as poss with one of our other frosties, preferably a natural FET this time as I have found the drugs have really taken their toll this time.  Does anyone have any experience of natural vs medicated, and does anyone know how soon we could cycle again - I guess I would have to have one natural AF first


Sorry for lack of personals - hope everyone is doing OK and    and    to anyone who needs it...


Lisa
x


----------



## Ladylea

Hi girls 
Lisajane I'm so sorry for your bfn big hugs to you Hun xx  at least you have frozen frosties to go back for hopefully that will b the 1 x

Tigger 66 and Hayley my clinic have told me to test on 14 th which makes it sat .. I am a little concerned this is too soon as my frosty was day 5 but early blaystocast so  I had af pains thurs , Friday then a few twinges sat n Sunday n mon and today I have been geting mad shooting pains in both overys .. Gerry strange , oh and I'm more wet down below  Took my son cinema today when we came out I atcually thought I'd come on my Perioud but no just yellow discharge ... How are u both feeling ? What kinda pains have u been getting if any  X

Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## Cornelia79

Hi all

Ladylea - oh my gosh, ive been getting af cramps from today. AF is due on Friday. Hate these cramps, they are playing with my mind!! 

Hi to eveyone else,Lisajane - Im so very sorry for your bfn. It sucks so bad and I wish there was something to make this easier! Gets me every time! Take care of yourself xx


----------



## FireWolf

Hi all!

Can I join?  

I am going for my first FET on Monday 16th......................have NO idea what to expect   so a bit anxious! Had first IVF in Jan 2012, we got 6 Blasts   Thank you for answering our prayers  .

Transferred 2 x 5d blasts, BFP.........but lost one at 6 weeks   and next at 8 weeks   forever in our thoughts and prayers our wee Beanies.

Now have 4 x 5d blasts at grade 5BB, going back to Prague to (hopefully       ) wake up 2 of our darling Snowbabies and put them back in Mommies tummy      AM SO Anxious!!

Quite a few of you girls seem to already have had your ET! Wishing and praying for you all    Hope to get to know you all a bit better over the next few days/weeks   My OTD will be 1st May 2012!!! So if you think you girls have long to wait...check me out  .....bet THAT seems like an age away! 

I hope I'm not being too cheeky by straight up asking some questions, that you girls maybe able to answer?  

Are 5BB good quality? How does that compare with some of you talking about 8 cell etc?

How long does it take to defrost the embies? Like is it 24hr or 30mins? have heard both versions!

BabyDust to all,

FireWolfxxxx


----------



## Jenny74

Hi girls, please may I join you?
I am going to the clinic on Friday to sign the consents, then will be starting on Saturday, however it will be a long cycle, it will be June before ET as I have to have a medicated cycle, starting off with drugs to instigate a bleed, the wait till day 21 before I start on the HRT.
So Firewolf I have an even longer wait
Jenny


----------



## tigge66

Hi All

Ladylea my symptoms are stomach cramps, white discharge, not bleeding, sore (.)(.), bloated stomach (from too much food). Sounds like they have given you an early test date like me, works out about 14 days from ovulation, I will by 11dp3dt = 14 days, which is when your AF would be due in a 28 day cycle. 

Lisa sorry to hear about your BFN. 

Fire wolf mine were defrosted about 2 hours before transfer, the embryologist says it doesn't take long or probably 30 mins is nearer the mark. 

Colly thank you for clarifying the dp numbers. Great that ET worked for you, I think the full bladder just helps the view during the procedure. 

Jenny welcome to the thread.

And hi to everyone I have not mentioned.  

AFM - 2dp3dt still some stomach cramps


----------



## Ladylea

Hi girls 
Firewalf welcome and Jenny I too did medicated cycle as I have pcos and don't have regular period woo you two have got the long jurney ahead... Good luck girls  x 

Tiger 66 it's so long isn't it this waiting game I feel like I'm ganna screem!!! I still have odd twinge hear and  there and the overt pain is still around!!! So I'm 6dp5dt ... Testing on sat So nerverse girls so tempted to test fri also but do u all think that is far to early  

So sticky vibs to all pls write back I'm losing my mid here:?? Just never thought I'd be like this second time round but I am!!


----------



## Sunshinequeen

Evening all. I hope that everyone is managing to stay just about sane!!

Lady lea - I think we all lose our mind during our 2ww so don't worry too much! How many days after ET will you be on Saturday? Will that be 9dp5dt? It is odd that the clinics all say to test on different days. I was told to test on 12dp5dt. I tested a day early and got my BFP! Every day that you can wait increases your chances of an accurate test result so do what you can to hold on for as long as possible. I decided that if I didn't put any tests in the toilet then by the time I got up and went for a wee it was then too late. When I'd decided to go for it the test was sitting on the top of the loo waiting for me the next morning!! I'll be thinking of you on Saturday and really hope you get your BFP.

Firewolf - we were told that it only takes about 30 mins for the frozen embryos to thaw. If you have a few frozen then I think they often do it a couple of hrs before ET so that if there are any probs with thawing there is time to thaw some more. 

Good luck to everyone at whatever stage you're at. It is a stressful time but is hopefully exciting too!

We will be at 6 weeks tomorrow. Still so scared and excited. I feel that we've achieved something with each day we get through. I can't bare to think that it may go wrong this time. But I keep having to remind myself that it is still so early and we have a very long way to go. Booked in for early scan next week. Still feeling very tired, achy, sore boobs and queasy so hopefully that's good. Please stay with me. Please, please, please. 

Sleep tight girls. Xxxxxx


----------



## Ladylea

Sunshine queen 
Wow 6 weeks Hun amazing!!! Good luck for your scan next weekbet u can't wait!!!! Thankyou so muchfor your wise words of holding out , itis true that we test early( 9 dp5dt ) so should countmyself lucky that I dnt have to wait until 12 days! But if it's a negative we have been Told to continue with meds and test again Monday 11dp5dt !  anyway so think I'll try n hold out....  only problem is I've ordered my first response test in my home delivery which is coming today !! I'm going to give the test to my husband n tell him not to let me have it till sat !!!! thanks again Hun xxx

Hi every1 else xxx


----------



## Chops5

Transfer for us tomo with 2 not very good embryos.


----------



## milma71

Hello there Chops

Thinking of you for tomorrow, you never know how those little embies are gonna snuggle in and grow so lots of positive vibes to you   

Milma x


----------



## kdb

Chops - lots of ladies get BFPs with average embryos - grading isn't everything!  (My little boy is the result of an 'average' blast    )

Girls...... am trying to find out whether I need to have my HIV / Hep B / Hep C re-tested before we do FET?  Our last cycle (fresh) was in Oct 2010 so my original results have expired, but I'm not sure whether those tests are necessary for a frozen cycle?

Thanks xoxo


----------



## Ladylea

Good luck chops don't worry my friends little girl was connived through a 4 cell miss shaped embryo so it can work hun x how many cells you got Hun xxx


----------



## Ladylea

Kdp you do have to do all the test again if a year has passed my clinic also requires climidia for both m and f x


----------



## Skys the limit

Hi ladies I am having my first ever fet on Monday (it's our first real go as I had a freeze all due to ohss and ended up in hospital)
I'm 25 with pcos and my dp is 31 no trouble super sperm lol!
We have 21 grade 2 blasts so I'm not doubting we will not get the transfer as we have that many, it would be very very unlucky to not have any survive the thaw, hopefully!
I am so frightened as the time gets nearer, I have all these questions in my head? 
What happens if it doesn't work? 
Am I eating the right things?
Am I calm enough? 
The questions never stop sizzling around in my head!
I would love to hear some stories both good and bad to help me through this would be greafully welcomed, thanks ladies big big love Xxxxxx


----------



## Robinson84

Hi ladies

I havn't been on for a while as been on hol for 10days. So i'll try catch up but there  are lots of newbies  I rung clinic today and have my dates for starting now. Im doing medicated cycle.
I start d/r on 24th April and have baseline scan 10th May

sunshinequeen- Good luck for scan. 6wks already. Time goes so fast

Ladylea- Good luck for tomorrow.  for your bfp

chops- Good luck for et. sending you lots of sticky vibes

Jenny74- welcome hun  Sounds like we'll be close together as Im medicated cycle and am prob looking at transfer end of may beginning of June 

firewolf- welcome hun  At my clinic they thaw them on the day of transfer

tigge- hope your not going too mad  Whens OTD?

Lisa- sorry for your bfn  

Sharon- welcome hun 

AFM- Still feeling a little low in confidence about starting but am looking forwar to at same time.

xxx


----------



## Jenny74

Hi Robinson84
We signed the consents this morning and got the drugs.  I started to take provera this morning to instigate a bleed which I take for 10 days, then it could take a week for it to start then I wait till day 21 so will be slightly behind you, think transfer will be more towards the end of June if I have worked it out correctly.
Feeling quite scared also even though it sounds a lot less stressful than a fresh cycle, it is still terrifying lol

Firewolf - they defrost on the day at my clinic too as they are doing one at a time as I don't want the dilemma of more than one surviving at once as I don't want 2 put back in.

Lisa - sorry for your bfn    

Chops - good luck for ET hon, everything crossed    

KDP - I'm sure we've cycled together in the past? I have just had to have bloods done again as it is over one year.  I asked my GP to do them, saved a few pounds

Hope everyone else is doing well?


----------



## Betty-Boo

Skys - will merge this into the current cyclers thread ... lots of support in there.


   
Tis x


----------



## Holly82

Hiya  

Please can i join? 

I'm currently on day 14 of D/R and waiting for my AF to show!! Has anyone else waited this long for AF to show? 

Robinson -  . Wo hoo you have your dates. You'll prob end up taking over me at this rate   trying to be patient x


----------



## Jenny74

Holly - I took 3 weeks on my last cycle, went in to have a scan as no AF and promptly started that night ( the cycle resulted in my daughter by the way)


----------



## Holly82

Hi Jenny, i think i just panicked a little as my Clinic said it should start within 10 days, i have now spoke to the nurse and she told me not to worry and to keep plodding on. Congratulations on your daughter i hope i'm as lucky  . Wishing you all the best. Is this your first FET Cycle? x


----------



## Jenny74

It is my first FET yes, I didn't get any frosties on my first go.  Can't wait to get started now


----------



## kdb

Hi Jenny - we have been on the same BFP / Parents' Chat threads - great news that you've started meds already for this cycle!! Best of luck    Yep, I intend to get all baseline bloods done at GP.


Can't work out why DH would need any (HIV, Chlamydia, etc) done for FET though


----------



## FireWolf

Hi all,

Thanks for the very warm welcome    , what a nice friendly bunch you guys are  

Well my first FET on Monday 16th Yikes!!

Skys the Limit, we will be on the   together!! ET the same day!! The VERY best of luck to you hon


----------



## fingers and toes

hi everyone I hope you dont mind me joining. I have just had my first constructed cycle, 2 embryos were replaced on wed all my fertilized embryos were frozen due to ohss. Would like to here others stories your do's and dont's during the 2ww. My otd is Th April. I've been worrying about the slightest little cramp. Taking the pessaries i feel a bit swollen down bellow is that normal the longer you us them? Any advise would be greatly appreciated.

Best wishes to you all xx


----------



## Jenny74

Kdb - my consultant pretty much said the same thing re DH having to have the bloods done as well for a FET, but it's the rules!

Good luck to everyone having transfers


----------



## Ladylea

Hi girls just got a negative test  , as I am on medicated cycle I have to continue meds until Monday which is when I go for blood test at clinic to confirm negative result !! It's just dragging it outto be honest and everyone ( like my family ) keep saying it could be a fake negative ( I'm 9 dAys past 5 day not yet blaysto ) .. But in my heart of hearts I think it's all over xxx I'll up date you all Monday .. I'm of to give my miracle son more unwanted hugs n kisses xxx !!!! X 

Babydust to all xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Things can and do change        My clinic insist on testing 14 days even with a blast.


   


  
Tis xx


----------



## tigge66

Hi all

Ladylea   for Monday. 

Robinson OTD is 20 April with a blood test. Good luck for you new cycle. 

Fingers and toes welcome a couple of don'ts is no hot baths, no Jacuzzis, mine said no to excessive exercise including swimming. Otherwise normal life and avoid all the risky food for pregnancy such as unpasteurised cheese. 

AFM 5dp3dt still gos stomach ache, a few extra twinges. So hoping this cycle will work.   my 2 little embies are implanting now. I asked hubby when he wants me to test and he said Friday which is my OTD, he is such a teachers pet and not a rebel like me. I have 2 tests and they are waiting patiently in their packets at present.  

Tigger.


----------



## Robinson84

Hey all

Ladylea- sending you big    and   it changes       

tigge- not long to wait then hun 

Holly- hey hun,   im sure I wont be overtaking you. You'll def had af in next 9 days which is when I start d/r. Sending you af dance hun       

Firewolf- good luck for Mon hun 

Jenny74- yes I think it sounds alot less stressful then fresh so im hoping thats going to help  On my last and first cycle my cervix clammed up and made et nearly impossible so consultant thought this was prob and was due to ovaries pulling it out of position. Very intereting theory but whether its right im not sure we will see on this cycle. The process is terrifying no matter how many times you go through it,lol

fingers and toes- good luck for 2ww hun 

AFM- On the countdown til d/r now  Had bit of a crying episode yesterday after getting my dates  Just think its nerves. 

xxx


----------



## sarah1986

Hi girls just wondered if anyone could advise me...
Currently 10dp2dt x2embies and just wondered if I should expect af2 arrive early... My 2prev ivfs I started 2 bleed 4 days before test day.

This cycle I had short medicated fet, think the difference being I didn't take the pills 2 make u bleed I just starred burselin n hrt tabs? Anyway I have had period pains started 2 days ago but on n off, no bleeding  but feels very much like af on way, today had different ache-like when you've done too many sit ups?

Anyway just wondered if any other girls done med fet.. Does burselin always delay period?

Sounds silly but if its going to be a negative id rather have a few days 2 get my head round it rather than get my hopes up if I got 2 test day for the first time with no bleeding? 

im having my usual asprin,ckexane, steroids n cyclogest so I know they don't tend2 delay af.

Any advice,experience would b greatly received!xxx


----------



## sarah1986

Sorry they were 3day transfers not 2! 

When's the rattler I could test lol?!xxx


----------



## sarah1986

*earliest* stupid predictive text!xx


----------



## Ladylea

Sarah1986
I have pcos so have always had to have a medicated cycle , to my knowledge the medication does stop you bleeding so your have to wait It out Hun I know how hard it is and the 2ww is just so long!! And makes you feel like your going mad!!!!! But hang in there Hun n try not to test early xxx  x


----------



## Swede

Hi! Can I join you ladies?

I had ET 13 april with a 2 day old embie (was 4 cells at freezing, lost one cell in defrost) after our successful ICSI in 2007 (wonderful DS). I thought I could handle the 2ww but am not doing too well. AF is due 24 april. Anyone in roughly the same position timewise (2dp2dt)?

We have another two frosties but really hoping not to need them!


----------



## Flash123

Hi swede, hope your doing ok today, I'm not too far behind you. Today I had 2 x 3 day embryos transferred by transmyometrial transfer. Never had one done before so hoping this may be the lucky break we need. 

We had a 9 cell  which didn't lose anything and a 10 cell that initially had lost 2 cells but by transfer had lost only 1. We also had a/h. 

Here's hoping the next 2 wks are kind to us both.

Liz x


----------



## Swede

Hi Liz!


What's a transmyometrial transfer? What day were your embies on transfer, sounds like they were a bit further along than ours?


I'm finding it all a bit hard at the mo, its been so long since we tx'd last. One minute I'm feeling positive, the next negative. Be great to have some company for the rest of the 2ww!


----------



## kellbell75

Hello there,  My name is Kelly and I am an Aussie living in SE Asia,  My husband and I turned to IVF after trying to conceive naturally for 2 years. I have been lurking on these boards without posting for a long time and I have got to say that all of you are amazing and it has braught me much comfort. 
I am new to this and wondering whether I may join this discussion.  I just had 2 of my 8 frozen embryos placed back after a failed fresh cycles earlier this year.  everything went so well with my first cycle, text book, BUT I ended up with a BFN. Todays transfer felt like a disaster.  My embies thawed well (one got to morula stage and the other from 7 cell to 12 cell) but I had to wait as my bladder was not full enough,  my doc went on to do another procedure while waiting for my bladder to fill but by the time he got to me I felt like I was going to explode,  my back started spasming and I was in pain.  I tried to tough it out.  He managed to get my embies in but I had to make a mad dash to the toilet for fear of soiling myself!!!!   I really couldnt wait the 5 min minimum they asked....
I feel so bad as I really should have been lying there still for 1 hour.  I had to go to the toilet twice in that time.
I feel guilty that I didnt try hard enough this morning,  now for the 2 week wait
Just looking for any other ladies who had the same problem......I just looking to chat with someone going through the same thing,  this journey can get kind of lonely.  
I look forward to hearing from you and a big thank you,
Kelly


----------



## Flash123

Kellbell - Sending you hugs kellbell. I am a true believer in if it meant to be its meant to be and although I am no scientist I think all the recommendations for laying down are a load of rubbish. The most important thing in the transfer is where they are placed and once there the experts know they aren't going to fall out. It sounds like you have 2 crackers there that I am sure are snuggling nicely as you red this. 

On my first transfer, just like you we were text book prefect. Perfect transfer, perfect hatching blast. I laid down for the recommended time and spent the 2 week wait really taking it easy. We still had the heart ache of a bfn. Including all the months leading up to it I really don't think I could have done anymore. A friend if mine was cycling at the same time. She drank coffee, had the odd glass of wine. Jumped up after her et and was gone out of the hospital within 20 minutes - she now has a delightful little darling. you tell me the science? 

Don't get me wrong I totally understand how you feel. We often have complicated et's and I know how essential it is. We have had one abandoned mid way through and this one had to be changed to a transmyometrial transfer after they had started. To be honest, because of that I have written his cycle off and I am only 3 dp3dt. It is also our last ever cycle, so it is a very bitter pill to swallow.

Swede - hope you haven't gone too mad yet. Hope you have a snuggler that's there for the duration. A transmyometrial et is where instead if inserting the catheter up through the cervix and into the uterus they bypass the cervix completely. A bit like ec, the go in a little, then make a hole in your cervix wall, bypass the rest of your cervix, make another hole in the side of the uterus and use it sort of like a 'motorway'  to deliver the embryos. Apparently it is used for woman that have had cancer of the cervix and have had part of it removed. My obstructions are caused by my endo which has caused scarring and has pulled everything out of position. I only had an op a year ago though to correct it all so we are utterly gutted that things have deteriorated so quickly. 

Take care everyone and here's to a sane and not too mad, bad 2 ww xx


----------



## Robinson84

Hi all

Hope all you ladies on the 2ww aren't finding it too crazy. Im   you all get you bfps

Kelbell-    Im sorry to hear about you experience. I also had text book perfect blast transferred on my first cycle in feb and got a bfn. Its devasting when you've done everything to the letter. Im   this is your turn and you get that well deserved bfp hun. Im abit further behind alot of ladies as due to start d/r on tues for medicated fet. So not looking at et til last week in May. Let us know how you get on

Elizabeth- hey hun, its so hard when others get bfps and are so laid back. Im like you did everything to the letter and bfn. Im more relaxed this time and not really that excited but I think its self preservation as that bfn really is alot of heartache. Im really hoping you get your bfp. Dont give up miracles do happen and there on these boards everyday 

AFM- 5 sleeps til d/r begins. Still dont feel that excited just realistic. Really want to be positive as I think it helps but then on the other hand I was super positive and excited last cycle and the downfall from a bfn is awful

xxx


----------



## Willow09

Hi all


We had ET yesterday with our remaining blast. It didn't thaw as well as they hoped and it only had about 25% cell survival and they like to see more than 50%.they gave us the option of whether to go ahead and we decided to give it our best shot. OTD is 30th April so not long to wait.


X


----------



## Skys the limit

hi ladies hope you are all doing well and feeling great!
had my embryo transfer Monday all went well, i had two blasts put back one hatching and one just about to hatch!
not really experiencing anything apart from stomach ache yesterday for most of the afternoon and cramping on and off but nothing major!
apart from that nothing really else to report.
Yesterday i did feel a little sick and had a fuzzy head but i honestly just think i am trying to make up symptoms to make me believe that i am!
please could you shed some light as i am starting to think it was not happened for us !!!!!! 

wishing everyone all the best of luck wherever you are in your treatment lots an lots of big love xxxx


----------



## EmmaLouise1980

Hi everyone. 

Well, Im new on here.. We were lucky enough to get pregnant on our first go with ICSI. We have a beautiful baby boy who is now 2 years old. We have 6 frosties left and I have just started my down reg. it's been great reading through people's stories/experiences..

Am I lucky enough for this to happen to me again??   I hope so. Got to stay positive. 

Lucky forward to chatting to you all

Emma xx


----------



## impatientlady

Hi there, I'm two weeks into down regulating and I have my first scan on Tuesday.

I have a lovely ten month old daughter as a result of my second frozen embrio transfer and I'm now going through treatment before returning to work.  I didn't think it was long ago that I did this but I had totally forgotten the effects of the drugs.

I have six frosties left and we'll be thawing three and using two.  So far it has been a totally different experience to the last two times, I'm so much more relaxed and my daughter is an amazing distraction.

EmmaLouise1980 it sounds like we will be doing this at around the same time. And if your name is anything to go by I'm guessing we're the same age too!


----------



## mamabear3

Hi Ladies

Feeling quite despondant. I'm 11dp3dt and did HPT and got BFN, OTD not till 23rd. 
Having a whole array of symptoms, sore (.)(.), tingley nipples, horrible taste in mouth, slight nausea. Are all these the progesterone
Sorry for me post.

Love Mama


----------



## Skys the limit

Mamabear things can change they give you a otd date for a reason I'm testing on the 25th and have had a frozen et I'm not experiencing nothing I'm going potty lol test again when you should do things will be fine I'm sure xxxxxxxx


----------



## EmmaLouise1980

Hi impatientlady

I also have my first scan on Tuesday. Although its only been just over a week since I started my down reg!!

I feel different this time and I agree with you, my little dude is the biggest distraction  

So, sounds like we will be going through it around the same sort of time. It's nice to come on here and be able to talk to people who are going through the same thing. I so should have done this first time round  

Emma xx


----------



## impatientlady

Hi Emma, it's great to have met someone at the same stage. My husband has just pointed out my scan is on Monday. I think my memory is wrecked after my first pregnancy!

I used this forum first time round but I found the whole thing stressful so I stopped using it to give myself a break.


----------



## EmmaLouise1980

Well let me know how you get on  

I know what you mean. Maybe it's best I wasn't on here then!!! I think you can put too much pressure on yourself but its only because you want it so much. I think this time, because we already have children, it gives us something else to focus on. Needless the say, I still want it this time just as much as the first time. lol...

Fingers crossed xx


----------



## tigge66

Hi all

BFN for me today OTD on bloods.

Tigger


----------



## traceytbird80

HI 

Can I join in please I have just started my first FET (had first ISCI in 2010 which our lovely son was born from we are so lucky) 2 days ago on proginova tablets 3 times a day thought this time might be easier as no injections but getting really bad headaches, hot flushes and feel really poorly.  It anybody else getting bad side effects from the drugs.

Good luck to everyone  

Willow - think we might have cycled together back in 2010 so glad it worked for you fingers crossed for this time too.
tigger - sorry for the bfn sending you  

tbird80


----------



## impatientlady

Hi Tbird80, Yeah the last two time I did treatment I got bad head aches and hot flushes and I fully expect the same this time. so far just hot flushes but I haven't started tablets yet.

Tigger really sorry you got bfn.


----------



## Scabigail

Hi Ladies,

I just thought I would join this thread as I had 2 frosties transferred on Friday and am already driving myself insane with the symptom spotting!! I have had 2 fresh cycles with BFN's and only had 2 frosties to use. One was an 8 cell and the other a 7. Once they were thawed they were both only 1 cell! Was devastated. However, by the time they came to transfer them they had both made it to 2 cells. Am just praying that this means they are little fighters. I just wish that I could start feeling different to give me some indication as to whether or not it has worked. This is a natural cycle so without the meds I am feeling totally normal at the moment. I keep feeling a little bit sick and have an acidy stomach but think that it probably down to me worrying about it all!

Good luck to everyone out there


----------



## mamabear3

Hi Ladies

BFN for me  

Good luck to everyone on our journey.

Love Mama xx


----------



## Willow09

Traceytbird80 - hello!!! Hope ur ok. I am feeling worse this time around on the drugs than with the fresh cycle!!!


Hi to everyone, haven't had a chan e to read back so personals to follow soon!


Afm - feeling lousy with drugs...our lil blast was put back Thursday and my OTD is 30th April and I a, so nervous and worried  our blast was top grade when froze but cell survival was only at 25% when thawed but I have no idea how any cells it had as I forgot to ask! They gave us a choice of whether to go ahead and said our chances were lessened but the couldn't be sure. So we really do have everything crossed. Got the usual af symptoms and aches...but nothing more. 


Mama ear - sorry to hear u got bfn.. Be kind to yourself xxx


Got to go...


----------



## karenb1973

Hi,

Just joining and haven't read back so apologies for lack of personals just now.

I'm hoping to do a FET next month and have the choice between natural or medicated. I would much prefer to do it natural but have been POAS ing this month and still nada on Day 22 so am not sure what my body is doing. This is the month following a fresh cycle so maybe it just needs some time to get into sync. The control freak in me says to medicate so everything can be planned but my head says it's better to listen to what's going on with my body and when it's ready, it's ready. 

I found out my clinic have frozen all 4 embies together. I know it's unlikely that they'll all make it but if they do then I've got a problem! 

Does anyone know the rates of survival for frosties?

Karen


----------



## Jenny74

Hi Karen, sorry I can't remember the survival rates but my clinic have told me that they can defrost the embies one at a time so I am not put in a dilemma, I only have 2 but only want one put back in.  I'm sure ours are frozen together too, so I would ask them again.  They have said they can't tell which ones the grade A until it's defrosted.  Good luck.
P.s. I can only do medicated as don't have natural cycles so can't advise on the difference.

Afm, just finished the tablets to instigate a bleed so waiting for that now, then wait till day 21, there is just too much waiting in this whole process


----------



## karenb1973

Jenny,

I know what you mean about the waiting. It's never ending! But I've heard that described as good preparation for pregnancy!

I'm getting the feeling that natural FET is not the way to go if you have irregular periods which I think I do. I will ask my clinic again.

Thanks for your advice.

Karen


----------



## silentlywishing

Hi guys! Just back from my follow up app things went really well going to give a natural fet a go, scans start Friday I'm quite excited and I'm totally thrilled I don't have to take any med's it's something different which is what I think I need x


----------



## ali80

Hi all  
I was wondering if I could join you   I am waiting for af to arrive to start a natural fet with immunes.....eeeek! I have had fet's in the past but always medicated, so all new this time  
I only have a single blast frostie so expecting a miracle really   Anyone else with just one? 
Fingers crossed for everyone, I'll have a read back whats going on with everyone  
Ali x


----------



## Scabigail

Hi Karen,

I’m not sure how other clinics work but I didn’t have to POAS. I also have irregular periods but the clinic were still more than happy for a natural cycle. I had a scan on day 8 (Tuesday) to measure follicle size. It was the perfect size at that point so I had the HCG injection and then had 2 frosties put back on Friday. It follicle had not been big enough they would have kept bringing me back for scans until it was. The clinic said there is an 80% survival rate on thawing. Although both of mine survived thawing they had degenerated from a 7 and an 8 cell down to 1 cell each. As I am doing a natural cycle other than that one injection I have no other meds which I have to say has been an absolute joy! 

Symptom spotting is a nightmare this time as I can’t blame the random feelings on cyclogest, but I also can’t say that they are down to being pregnant – it’s an awful long time until OTD on 4th May!!!


----------



## EmmaLouise1980

Hey

I'm on day 13 of down reg for my FET and waiting for my bleed. Anyone know how long I can expect to wait for my bleed? Already had to cancel my scan because of it and now worried it won't come at!!!

Emma xx


----------



## Jenny74

Hi Emma
It took me 3 weeks last time, I went in for a scan as I hadn't started to bleed, it showed I had dr ok, then I started to bleed that night, typical!

Hope you get AF soon

Jenny x


----------



## EmmaLouise1980

Hi Jenny

Thanks for the reply. That makes me feel better 

Maybe they will still scan me tomorrow then to see what's going on

Fingers crossed it all goes to plan

Emma xx


----------



## karenb1973

Scabigail, Thanks for the info. 

I got a happy face yesterday so will email my clinic and ask which is better for me.

A lot of people here seem to be downregging etc. which surprised me. I thought most FETs avoided that. I can see I have a lot to learn about FET!

Karen


----------



## Robinson84

Hi all

Hope your all well? I havnt been on for a while as waiting for d/r to start

I started last night and have baseline on 11/05. So in a few weeks. Is anyone else at same stage? 

Nurse said best case sceniro if lining thickens steadily et will be around 1st June

Sending everyone lots of luck

Em xxx


----------



## (hugs)

Hello Ladies can i plz join you all?  

As you can see from my signature i have had various problems with fertility issues never ever conceived   I started my first go at IVF last Oct than again in Nov and it resulted in a BFN in DEC! In march i had both my tubes removed and a cyst this was the best option for ivf!I'm now waiting for my AF to arrive to start FET (medicated) I'm abit nervous and excited just eager to get started now


----------



## Robinson84

Hugs- so sorry your first ivf didnt work. As you can see from my signature mine didnt either and I have too had both tubes removed. Were are you having ivf as im in Yorkshire too? Ive just started d/r yesterday

xxx


----------



## EmmaLouise1980

Hi Robinson84

I am at a similar stage as yourself. I started my down reg on 12 April and I am due to have my baseline scan tomorrow. So fingers crossed all ok... Just the waiting game again !!!

Emma xx


----------



## Scabigail

I know this question is almost like asking for the meaning of life to all of us on our 2WW but im driving myself rapidly insane so just thought I would ask the question.  

I am in the middle of a natural FET cycle. Literally the only meds I required was an HCG injection on 17/04/12. 2 x embies transferred on 20/04/12. My OTD is 04/05/12. Now I know HPTs look for the HCG level in pee but does anyone know how long it takes for the fake HCG to leave your body. If I used an HPT thats detects pregnancy 6 days before period is due would I get an accurate result?  

I have said it myself many times - it is ridiculous to test earlier than the OTD but that was for my fresh, medicated up cycles. Am just wondering how different this is for a natural cycle.  

Thanks ladies

Abi


----------



## Jenny74

Started AF today, so on countdown to day 21 to start DR!


----------



## silentlywishing

Hi guys just started a natural fet I've never tried this before does anyone know at what stage they do et is it when you ovulate or before or just after?? I've got my first scan on Friday which is day 8 of my cycle, can any body help me with how this all works? X


----------



## (hugs)

Robinson sorry to here you also had a bfn its so tuff this journey congrats on starting D/R tho   I really thought it was going to work first time for us everything went straight to plan apart from alot of fluid on my pelvis due to my tubes being so damaged. so after my bfn my consultant said it was best to give FET the best go so Ive had them removed I'm now ready to move on and cant wait to start! thought I'd join here as I'm in the may/June thread but i look like I'm last to start   I'm at the hull womens and children's hospital!!


----------



## Robinson84

Jenny- Yah for af! Your not far behind me then 

EmmaLouise- Good luck with scan

Hugs- Thanks hun. Im at Hull too  I really thought it was going to work for us first time too. Just had such high hopes and the clinic has really good results.   its all our turns this time round. I too had fluid on mine so they removed them before ivf to give best chance. Its heart breaking though. 

xxx


----------



## Scabigail

I think every clinic works a little differently. I had a day 8 scan on Tuesday last week to measure the follicle size. I have a short cycle so I was almost ready to ovulate at that point. I then had to give an HCG jab that day and then had ET on Friday last week. Ideally, it should have been Saturday but the clinic was closed with it being the weekend. I didn't need to have any other meds. I have heard that some clinics like you to have cyclogest following transfer.

You then get to suffer the usual 2ww. I think it's  a worse wait without meds because you can't blame the hormones on symptoms and can manage to talk yourself into all sorts!!! Good luck x


----------



## (hugs)

Morning Ladies   hope you are all well!

Jenny whoop for AF Hun hopefully mine will be here soon and i can join you on the count down to DR  

Emma-louise Hey Hun good luck with scan today   

Robinson Hey Hun what a small world at the same clinic   i think this time round I'm more relaxed coz i know what is to come but very excited!!   for BFPS for us all girls


----------



## Holly82

Hiya  

I don't post much but i read everyday. 

I have my scan tommorrow to check my lining is ready to go for ET   need to find some   from somewhere. 

Robinson - Hope D/R is going well hun.   x 

Hi Silentlywishing, i sent you a msg on CFL thread. Good luck for Fri. x 

(hugs) - Wishing you lots of luck for your FET Cycle!! x 

Jenny - Woooo for AF. Roll on D/R. x 

Hello to everyone else   

Good luck to all who have scans or ET this week x


----------



## silentlywishing

Thanks scabigail, why do they give you a hcg injection, my clinic hasn't mentioned that at all x


----------



## silentlywishing

Illy what times your appointment I'm there at 10:10am for my scan too :•D x


----------



## Robinson84

Hugs- Hey hun, it is a small world but its so lovely to find ladies at same clinic. Its such a small clinic so not found many ladies who go there. Same here im def more relaxed it just feels like injections are part of everyday life and im not constantly thinking about ivf 24/7 like last time  Whats your next step in your cycle? 

Holly- hey hun  D/rs going fine but i was fine last time with it and had hardly any side effects. Good luck for scan hun. You'll soon be pupo and this will be your time              

Thinking of you all whatever stage your at

xxx


----------



## (hugs)

Hey Robinson deffo a small world lol i have also met another lady through this site and she goes to our clinic too! its nice to know there are other Lady's at our clinic too   Hows the DR going Hun? Ive got my pill and I'm now waiting for AF to show her ugly face to start that than, more waiting to start DR oh i just love waiting!! 

Hello to everyone else


----------



## Holly82

Hiya  

Silently - I'm in for my scan at 11 so i'll prob just miss you!! Good luck for your scan hun  . Let me knoe how you get on. x 

(hugs) - Hoping your AF shows soon.   x 

Robinson - Thanks hun, keep your fingers crossed for me and i'll update you when i get out. I'm glad your D/R is going well with no side effects, i've had the worse headache today!! x 

Hello to everyone else  

Holly


----------



## (hugs)

Holly thank you Hun   hope all goes well for you tomorrow at your scan Hun fingers crossed your lining is lovely and thick for ET


----------



## cohensmummy

Hello ladies  

Hugs and robinson you finally come across each other   was just thinking we could all be preg at very similar times   and all in the same town I think a meet up would av to be on the cards   xx

Hugs- hope aunt flow as arrived now so you can officially get started, is it this week you finish uni til sept? Nice relaxing time for you during treatment. I thought I saw your friend today in town but wasn't sure as was from a distance. They where both lovely   xx

Robinson- whoohoo I see you av started dr now how's the injectios going? Any side affects?i didn't seem to have any till about 2 weeks in but still having hot flushes from it now but think my last injection is Monday  xx

Holly - hope your scan goes well tomorrow xx

Silently- hope your scan goes well too, I would of like to of done a natural cycle but our clinic only do medicated xx

Jenny- glad af arrived, the next 21 days will fly by im sure  x

Emma Louise- hope your scan went well   xx

Scabigail- I never thought that way about natural cycle not having the drugs to blame lol I think when the ones to my forgetfulness the " oh it must e the drugs" line comes in handy xx

Afm had a scan yest and I'm ready for transfer my lining isn't quiet as thick as it was on my last  2 previous cycles so have decided to give it a few extra days to thicken up and go for et next Friday, which falls brilliantly for us as dh as booked the Friday off work then it's a bank holiday on the Monday so he can do the lifting of ds and also think I will make the most of it and do a list of jobs he can do for me too . My sister if down from Sunday til the thurs so will have a lot to keep me busy up til day of transfer   xx

Hello to any 1 I have missed xx
xx


----------



## MJ in London

Hi all, I'm new to this thread. I'm just starting my third FET (never had a fresh cycle due to OHSS). When I was on FF last August (which was a godsend!) there were particular threads for FET depending on timing of cycles (in the same way that the main IVF board has). It doesn't look like this exists anymore. I guess that makes for a busy thread!

Anyway, it is good to 'meet' you all. I look forward to getting to know your stories a bit more and supporting each other.

I had my baseline yesterday and am on Progynova for the next 13 days until I go back to the clinic. At least as they know more and more about my body, I need to go in less for early stage appointments as they know my lining won't be ready for a while!

Wishing you all a lot of luck and strength.

Hugs,
MJ. xx


----------



## (hugs)

Afternoon Ladies   

Cohensmummy Hi ya darl nice to see you on here and I'm so loving your picture of your little boy (real cute) I'm so glad everything has gone smooth for you and you can catch up with your sister and having DH while you'll be pupo will be good for you plenty of relaxing let DH do all the work haha! still no AF which is no surprise hoping she turns up over weekend having a catch up later this evening with my cousin and a small drink hehe got 2 weeks left of uni than i can relax can not wait either!   hope you have a good weekend what ever your plans Hun    P.S maybe a meet up would be a good idea when we all get our BFPs     

Robinson hows you Hun hope DR is going alright for you   hope you have a good weekend what ever your plans are   

Holly hows your scan go Hun   

Emma louise hope your scan went well   

Silenty hope your scan goes well   

Jenny so glad AF arrived Hun before you know it you'll be on the next stage I'm just waiting for mine so shouldn't be too far behind you hopefully   

MJ in London hi Hun and welcome   

Sorry if Ive forgotten anyone   hope everyone has a lovely weekend


----------



## silentlywishing

Hi guys Things looking really good so far have a dominant follicle growing it's about 13mm and once it reaches about 17 or 18 mm they do the transfer which looks like its going to be next week  got a scan Monday also my womb was only 4.5 but I've just finished a bleed yesterday and she sad it will grow  but it had a very nice triple pattern I could see it vey clearly x


----------



## Holly82

Hi Girls 

Just a really quick post from me as i'm in work. 

Scan went really well and i'm booked in for ET next week on Wed. Please   that my snowbabies survive the thaw!!! x

Silently - Brill news hun   . x 

Will be back later to do more personals!!  

Holly


----------



## silentlywishing

Ee fab news holly, we may even be in on the same day would be nice to have a cycle buddy x


----------



## Holly82

Yep Silently that would be class   2ww buddy. Cant believe how fast it has all happened for you  . Hoping your womb lining is nice and thick on Mon's scan, it will be  . I'm now nervous about the thaw  . CFL was so busy this morn i was in for nearly to hours!!! x


----------



## Holly82

Cohensmummy - Really glad that you are in for ET next week too, another 2ww buddy   Yay x

MJ -Wishing you lots of luck for your FET Cycle   x 

(Hugs) - Thank you for the well wishes hun  . Hope your ok? x 

Hello to everyone else   

Holly


----------



## silentlywishing

Each I was in a while to cant believe how fast it's happened either it's kinda a good thing I've got 8 embies left so the thaw isn't niggling to much however numbers mean nothing it's down to luck at the end of the day isn't it sorry I'm not doing personals I will later just really busy-on my way to the metro centre with my friend retail therapy and food  x


----------



## Robinson84

Hey ladies 

cohensmummy- hey hun, Yah for ET next week   So pleased it all worked out in end. Def will need a meet up if we all get preggers  

Hugs- hey hun, d/rs going well thanks. No side effects yet. Hope af turns up soon hun. Heres little dance        

Holly- WOOHOO       ET for you too. So pleased hun.

siletlywishing- Great news hun. Seems they'll be a few of you on 2ww together 

MJ- welcome hun 

Hope everyone else is well 

AFM- day 4 of d/r and all ok. Except sorry tmi but after me and dh had nookie today had but of light brown/orange discharge?? Could this be af already  or just a side effect. Never had it last time. Also my injection was super painful last night  Seems my skin is super tough this time  Anyway apart from all that ive had a brillant day today. Been on a spa day with my sis that I bought her as a pressie. Never had a massage before and I had back and shoulder one and facial. Was AMAZING!! Had nails done, went swimming and had lush lunch. All for £29  Felt very sleepy when got home tonight so had nap and now gona chill and watch film with dh tonight. Hope your all having lovely weekend

xxxx


----------



## Holly82

Robinson - Sounds like you have had a lovely relaxing day with your sis and for only £29  !! don't come much better than that. I had some discharge and as far as i remember it was a few days before my AF so maybe yours is on its way  , you'll be stimming soon. Hope you enjoy the film with your dh...i'm stuck in work till 10pm.   x 

Silently - You must have had alot of frosties? i have 6 but think i am just a worrier!! Hope you have a nice night at the metro chick.  x


----------



## Robinson84

Holly- thanks hun. Thats put my mind at rest about d/c. Boo to work  Hope you've got some nice plans for weekend xxx


----------



## (hugs)

Hello Lovely Ladies hope you are all well   just wanted to let you all know that i got my AF yesterday YAY finally


----------



## ali80

Hugs - Are you doing natural or med fet?


----------



## Robinson84

Hugs- Yah for af   

Hope we all had lovely weekend  

xxx


----------



## Holly82

Hiya  

Hugs - Woo hoo for AF!!!   Do you start on day 21?x 

Hi Robinson, hoping you having a good weekend too. x 

AFM- Took my last spray today at 6   and start the lovely pessaries tonight (oh no) x

Hello to everyone else. x


----------



## Robinson84

Hey ladies

Hope were all well  

Hugs- countdown to day 21 for you 

Holly- hey hun, had lovely weekend. Was really busy socialising all weekend. Had family round all day sat and out sat night with friends. Then out sun for lunch and family back to ours. Busy busy but very nice. How was yours? Is Et Wed?

xxxx


----------



## Holly82

Hi 

Robinson - Yep ET on Wed for me   getting nevous but excited too. How many days into D/R are you now? It should'nt be much longer for your AF to show!! I'm off out now to do abit of shopping need some new jeans and want to look for a summer dress even though the weather is terrible at the mo. x 

Holly


----------



## Willow09

BFN for me today 
But treasuring my lil OFU miracle all the more today. Got the rest of the year to shed some weight and get fit and healthy, enjoy lots of holidays with my lil family. Then we start again fresh cycle January 2013.

Good luck to you all...may your dreams come true

Xxx


----------



## Robinson84

Willow- very sorry to here your news   

Holly- I cant imagine how you must be feeling. Im excited for you. IM day 7 hun and already been spotting so i think it will be here tomorrow or wed. Then appts week on fri for baseline

xxx


----------



## traceytbird80

Hi everyone

willow - so sorry on your bfn sending   I know we have our precious ones from our first cycles but it still is hard but it really does make us realise how much of a miracle they really are I am not holding much hope for this cycle.

afm - went for scan today to check womb lining its only 5.5 and has to make it to 8 so they have increased my tablets from 3 a day to 5  a day and back on thurs for another scan to see if any progress need some  

good luck to everyone xx

tbird x


----------



## ali80

Willow -   so sorry  

Traceybird - Sending growing vibes to your lining  

I have my first scan tomorrow eeek
Ali x


----------



## Holly82

Hi 

Willow - So sorry  . Wishing you so much luck for your Cycle in 2013!!!   x 

traceybird - I had this problem with my lining on my last FET Cycle, i went for my first scan and my lining was only measured about 5, so i was asked to up my medication and told to go back for another scan in 6 days time, by the time i went for my next scan my lining was 8.5   and i was only upped to 4 tablets so yours should be nice and thick by your next scan.       x 

Robinson - Ah thanks hun. I'm just trying to keep busy to pass some time   Def sounds like your AF is on its way, mine started with spotting then became quite heavy. I bought a new summer dress today and some new shoes, feel much better!! x 

Ali - Good luck for your scan tmoro.   x 

Hello to everyone else


----------



## Robinson84

Hey ladies

Hope were all well 

Holly- New dress sounds lovely  Whats it like? Still spotting. I had scan yesterday as was having abdominal pains but they scanned uterus and ovaries to just to check and my linning is already only 2mm! So dont think i'll have much of a bleed 

Ali- Hope your scan went well 

Tracey- thats good going though. Good luck for thurs 

AFM- day 8 of d/r and had a    last night. Jab really hurt and all kept thinking was what is the point and I have another 4wks of this. I need to find some positivity but its so hard after a bfn

xxx


----------



## Holly82

Hi 

Robinson - Its so hard to keep up the   esecially when you have had a BFN in the past ( three in my case) so i'm totally there with you on thinking this may not work   but i have read so many positive stories from girls who have been through one, two, three Cycles and then got there BFP. And that is what keep us going!!! I ofter read the pregnancy threads as i find it helps and there are so many pregnant from FET Cycles   i'm   hard that you will be one of them. On my first FET Cycle I felt very negative that it would not work and it did so don't beat yourself up about it. Sending you a huge  . Keep going hun we are here fro you!!! x x x


----------



## (hugs)

Evening Ladies just got back from uni so going to give it a bash at some personals here goes..................

Ali hi Hun hows you? I'm doing medicated FET so my clinic are in control of everything!
Thanks robinson and holly i start stabbing in 21days yay just waiting for a letter off my clinic with dates   oooooo holly those lovely front bum bullets i remember them well   but just think ET tomorrow how exciting!!!!  
robinson sorry to hear DR it taking its toll on you Hun i hope that changes around and you start to feel more positive Hun big hug   nice to hear you had a nice weekend!  
willow I'm so sorry Hun big hugs to you hope your doing alright    
Tracey good luck for scan on Thurs Hun, hope you've made progress and you can move on to the next stage  
cohensmummy hows you doing Hun good i hope? not long now till transfer eeekk  
Love to all


----------



## ali80

Hugs - Snap, I've just got back form uni too, must be mad studying with all this ttc at the same time  

Robinson - Sending a bucket of   keep going, it will all be worth it eventually  

Scan wasn't really a success   I have 'something' on my right ovary   sonographer wasn't sure if it was even part of the ovary or not! It measure 16mm but cant be a follie as it's only cd 2! Nothings ever simple hey, back I go on thursday to check what 'its' doing!  

Night night 
Ali x


----------



## Robinson84

Evening all
Thankyou for your very kind words and  . Im feeling abit better today

Ali- sorry to hear about your scan result. Hope its nothing serious and cycle can still go ahead   Roll on thurs. 

Holly- Good luck for tomorrow hun. Exciting times ahead 

Hugs- hey hun, Yah not long to go. Thanks hun Im sure it will get better

AFM- another painful jab and hit another little vein  Mmm not doing so well. You'd think id have the knack by now 

xxx


----------



## Lexan

Hi Ladies,

Can I join this thread? I am currently on a medicated FET cycle, started Burselin injection 0.5ml on April 18 (cd21), went for scan on April 27 (cd30) lining measured 2.9mm without AF  . I was told to reduced my burselin to 0.3ml and start progynova/estrogen 3*2mg a day.  AF still haven't arrived, but I guess with a lining that thin I don't have anything to shed?  
Today is cd35, another scan on Friday to see what's going on.

Does everyone always have AF before starting progynova? I read negatives and positives  stories about not having an AF after burselin for FET, so I wont worry too much  and hope everything will be fine.

How is everyone doing? I will read back the thread to see where everyone's at and contribute more as I go along.  Good Luck ladies


----------



## Toffeegirl

Hi All

I was wondeing if you could give me some details of fet as I am waiting for my first appointment with clinic and I don't know what to expect,I have a failed icsi in March, but have had 6 grade A embryo's frozen.

Hope to hear from you soon
Toffeegirl


----------



## Lexan

Hi ToffeGirl,

I am new to FET too, are you doing a medicated or un-medicated cycle? That's the first thing you need to know. If medicated as I am doing, they will downregulated you so that your lining is thin to start with. Then you will be given estrogen to thicken your lining for ET and progesterone to help with implantation/pregnancy. That's the short version of it- you get the idea!


----------



## Toffeegirl

Hi Lexsan

I don't know at the moment,but thank you very much for letting me know as I was very scared about what it involved.

Fingers crossed it all go's well for you  

Toffeegirl x


----------



## Robinson84

Hi all

Holly- Hope all went well today 

Lexsan- Welcome hun  I started d/r on burselin on 24th so im a week behind you. Im in for my baseline next week then hoping to start patches/pills on 14th. How you feeling? I had a scan not related to ivf and my linning was only 2mm and ive just had bit of light bleeding and thats it. So im sure its fine not to have af  I was abit worried about mine only being 2mm so rung clinic and she reassured me its fine

Toffee- Good luck with your appt and hope to see you back on here 

Hugs- How you doing hun? 

cohensmummy- Good luck for fri 

Ali- Good luck for scan tomorrow 

AFM- Really looking forward to baseline scan next week and moving on 

xxx


----------



## Holly82

Hi girls 

Just a really quick post from me but will be back tommorrow to do personals  

Well i am PUPO with two embryo's on board.   My clinic only had to defrost the two aswell so i still have four left.   Just chilling out now with the family. 

Hope your all ok. Speak soon, Holly x


----------



## ali80

Hi to Lexsan and toffeegirl - Welcome to the thread   there's loads of ladies on here with lots of knowledge on fet's, so no need to worry  

Holly - Whoop whoop on being pupo      hope the beans are snuggling in  

Robinson - Not long till baseline now  

Thanks for the good luck wishes, I'll be sleeping with my fingers crossed that we can carry on      
Hi to everyone else
Ali x


----------



## cohensmummy

Hi ladies, just a quicki as off to bed but had to come by and say hello as been run off my feet. sending hugs to you all xxxxx


----------



## (hugs)

Evening all  

Ail fingers crossed for you Hun   

Robinson I'm fine thanks Hun i just want to get started now   sorry to hear injections wasn't going that good for you ouch! hope they've improved for you!  

Welcome to the newbies    

Holly congrats Hun on being PUPO  yay   sounds like it went really well and with two embies on board i wish you the best of luck Hun and hope the 2ww flys for you  

Cohensmummy Hi Hun hope everythings alright with you Hun? not long to go now    

Well not alot to update really my uni work is keeping me busy 2 essays to do now by next Fri than i break off till sept   just waiting on clinic with a date to start DR  

Love to all


----------



## Holly82

Hi  

Thanks for the well wishes girls   x 

(hugs) - Bet you cant wait for a break from uni? Good luck with those essays, rather you then me   Hope you get a date soon from Clinic.   x

Cohensmummy - How you doing? x 

Ali - Hope your scan went well? x

Robinson - Hope your injection went well today and that you are feeling better?   x 

Lexsan & Toffeegirl - Wishing you's both lots of luck with your FET Cycles. x

Lexsan - Good luck with your scan on Fri. I have heard that some ladies dont have AF and go on to get their BFP's. x 

Tracey - Hope your scan went well today? x 

Hello to everyone else


----------



## cohensmummy

Hi ladies,

Hugs, hi darl not long now when is your appointment with clinic won't be long now  good luck with finishing your essays at least it will be keeping your mind active for awhile even if it's not the best way of keeping busy xx

Robinson- hope your finding your injections easier, are you overly warm or cold when do the injections as av noticed that this can make your skin feel so much tougher to get through when you inject x

Holly- congratulations on being pupo  will be joining you tomorrow Hope your resting up xx

Ali- hope your scan went well   xx

Lexsan- good luck with scan tomorrow xx

Afm - well never thought would get to this point but et in the morning  had another up and down week with treatment almost coming to a end on monday when had my final scan as my lining still hasn't got to the ideal 10 mm and seems to want to linger around 7.5mm the nurse said my options was to either cancel this treatment and start a fresh next cycle see if the linig improved or try a natural cycle ( which I had been told our clinic don't do when initially discussed the fet cycle) or just carry on and hope for the best. We opted to carry on with this for both sanity and financial reasons as just can't afford the drugs exspense of another go and don't think my emotions can take another up and down like have had over the past few weeks. On a brighter note my lining was triple layered and looked lovely and before the freeze my blasts where top quality. It's helped in some ways as its made me feel less sure it will work so have taken on the attitude what wil be will be  . Let's hope they actually thaw xx


----------



## ali80

Cohensmummy - Lots of luck for the thaw     Not long now  

Holly - Hope you're resting up  

Hugs - Boooo to 2 assignments  I have just done a presentation and have another essay due on Tuesday, so know how you are feeling  

Afm - Scan went well, the mystery 'thing' is still there on my ovary, but The Lister are fine for me to carry on with this cycle and next scan is booked for wednesday   Starting prednisolone on saturday.....eeek   and aspirin today  
Hope everyone is doing ok so far  
Ali x


----------



## (hugs)

Evening Everyone hope you are all well   

Ail I'm so glad your scan went well Hun and you can carry on   omg i remember my first presentation last year i was a nervous wreck! lol good luck with your essay for Tues Hun   

Cohensmummy so glad to hear from you Hun and your lining sounds prefect   all the best for transfer tomorrow cant believe how quick its come around Hun I'll be thinking of you tomorrow big hugs    

Holly thanks Hun and yeah i cant wait till i break off   hope your taking things easy Hun   

Robinson hows you today Hun?   

Tracey how did your scan go Hun?   

Lexsan hows you Hun?

Toffeegirl hows you Hun? 

Sorry if Ive missed anyone and hello whats everyone upto this weekend anyone got plans with it being bank hol!! i haven't any plans really just more BORING work on my essays   hope to get a date soon in the post just want to get started now! 
Love to all


----------



## Toffeegirl

Hi All

Had a call today to say that at last my frostie have been moved to the new clinic so fingers crossed will get a call or letter so say when we can start,can't wait as it has been 2 months trying to get this sorted.

Hope everyone has a great weekend and fingers crossed to everyone Massive


----------



## frazermic

Hi

I'm on medicated fet and my lining scan was 9.6 on Monday 30th, I am due for ET on 7th May which i think is a very long wait, I start taking bulletts on sat 5 days before transfer.I have 3 embroys in the freezer at day 4 . 
I saw something about cost for medication, I got private perscrition from clinic and took it to asda progynovax 2 boxes and pressiesx3 boxes came to £45.91.

Looking forward to seeing lots of BFP'S
/links


----------



## Locket

Hi there,


I already have a little boy aged 26 months and have appointment to get ball rolling with FET on 25th May. Very scared about thaw - we had 5 frozen on a previous cycle and only one was very strong after thaw although they did have another to put back too.  That cycle was a BFN but I'm praying I'll have better chance of implantation now having already achieved a full pregnancy even though I know it prob doesn't
really make any difference.  


Anyway- wishing everyone loads of luck with their cycles xxxx


----------



## Lexan

Hi Ladies,
I'm on my phone so can't read back much to do personal but wouldlike to say thanks for the welcomex
Fingers crossed for u cohensmummy for tomorrow et.
Off to bed now, scan early in the morning, will update n do personal tomorrow. Goodnight ladies
Lex


----------



## traceytbird80

Hi everyone 

Sorry for no personals have been following you all just running out of time had 3 hours round trip this morning for scan and just finished work shattered.  Good new scan went well lining is now 8.5 so got to start next set of pills sat then hopefully all being well in for et on thurs please let my little frosty thaw out.

wishing everyone well with treatment will do personals when have more time xx

tbird xx


----------



## peppa pig

Hi ladies i have you bookmarked as i hope to join you all sometime in the future,  just jumped on to wish you all luck and 
a quick hello to cohensmummy and to say will be thinking of you hun tomorrrow


----------



## Robinson84

Hi ladies

Nice see lots off juicy thick linnings 

Cohensmummy-    sounds like you've been on a rollercoaster ride  Hoping all went well today and you have your two snowbabies back on board

Holly- Congrats hun on being pupo. Wishing you lots of luck on 2ww  and   for your BFP

Hugs- Hey hun, Not long now til you start. I hate the waiting and it never gets any easier. Essays are a hard slog. Im doing one at mo through work so I can be a qualified educator and have students. Still got 2000 words to write 

Ali- Fab news. Wont be long now

Locket, frazermic and peppa pig- Welcome  

Lexsan- Good luck for scan hun 

Toffeegirl- Great news. Hope your not too long waiting now 

AFM- Been really busy all week with work and home life. Feel pooped  Ready for a night in tonight chilling. D/R going ok. Still abit painful jabbing but getting better. Af still here but just lightish. Im suprised it came with my linning so thin. Anyway it can only be a good thing. Really looking forward to moving onto next stage now. Baseline a week today hopefully 

xxxx


----------



## cohensmummy

Afternoon, just a quicki to let you all know I have 2 lovely quality blasts on board and I'm now spending the day on the sofa xx all 3 of my blasts thawed so was really really pleased and also was so shocked to find out the pregnancy rate last yr for the clinic on fet cycles was 43%   so made me feel much better was sure it was a lot lower. Xx wil pop on later to do personals but thanks for the well wishes   xx


----------



## Lexan

Hi Ladies

Back from scan and sneaking in on my lunch break to see how everyone's doing.

Hugs - hope your date arrive soon so you can start your tx  

ToffeeGirl - nice to hear your frosties been transferred, hope it results in a BFP at your new clinic.  

Frazermic - Goodluck with your upcoming treatment  

Locket - Welcome  

Tracey - Goodnews on your lining.   for your ET next Thursday

Holly - Congrats on being PUPO  

Robinson84 - Goodluck for  your baseline scan next week so you can start soon  

Ali80 - Is that misery thing a cyst?  I couldn't be settled with a "mystery". Ask more about it at your next scan.  Goodluck  .

Cohensmummy -  That's great new on your et and clinic pregnancy rate, enjoy being pupo  

AFM -  i think my cycle might be cancelled.  Last week at my baseline scan after being on burselin for 1 week, the consultant said I could start progynova, i was shocked and ask REALLY? he said yes because my lining was thin at 2.9.  Today at my scan my lining increased to 5.2mm but I have cyst.  This consultant said it must be new, I told him no because the previous consultant didnot check my ovaries before starting me on progynova.  Now I will have to wait until next week to see if it has increased or not.  With a history of pcos you would think they would make sure I am DR first nd my ovaries are quiet before starting me.  I have little faith in my nhs clinic and   and hoping the cyst either reduce or the can drain it before et.  Also they have increased progynova from 3x2mg to 4x2mg  .  I think they are rushing this cycle, is not like I am not responding to 6mg.. my lining nearly double in 6days, no bloodtest has been taken to check my E2 level but will not leave that clinic next week until one is been taken and they can give me some assurance about my cyst after their cock-up   

Wishing everyone a nice weekend


----------



## Holly82

Hi 

Cohensmummy - Congratulations on being PUPO. 43 percent for FET is fab thats higher than my Clinics rate for a fresh Cycle!! Welcome to the 2ww   x 

Lexsan - Certainly sound like you need some answers!!   that your Cycle will not get cancelled and that you get to continue after next scan. x 

Robinson - I'm trying to keep busy too. I've been to town with the girls today for dinner and just waiting for my bro and his gf to pick me up to go shopping and for tea.   Your baseline scan will be here before you know it and glad to hear your jabs are getting a little easier. Hope you enjoy your night in.   x 

Hi Peppa Pig looking forward in getting to know you better. x 

Tracey - Your lining sounds fab!! Will be   for your frosty. x 

Welcome Locket, good luck for your app on 25th. x 

(hugs) - Hope you have a lovely weekend and are not to snowed under with work!!   Could you not give your Clinic a ring and ask for your dates? I do LOL x 

Hello to everyone else i have missed hope you all have a nice long weekend. x


----------



## ali80

Lexan - Thanks hun, I'll check it out   never thought of it like that   Hope you get some answers soon!  

Toffeegirl - Yay for the frosties new home  

Welcome to Peppa pig, frazermic and Locket  

Traceybird80 - Do you only have 1 frostie?

Cohensmummy -        Whoop whoop for being pupo, hope they are making themselves comfortable  

Holly - Sounds like you are busy 
All fine here, start steroids tomorrow and aspirin today, hope they help this time    
Ali x


----------



## (hugs)

Evening Lovely Ladies well haven't we all been busy  

Toffeegirl hi Hun great news that your frostie was moved safely   hope  you get your letter soon, I'm also waiting on mine with a start date  

Frazermic hi there great news on your scan not long to wait for ET good luck!  

Locket hi there just wanted to wish you luck with your fet cycle  

Lexsan praying your cycle doesn't get cancelled Hun  

Traceytbird hey hows u and how did your scan go Hun  

Pepper Pig loving the name   welcome and hi  

Robinson hi Hun hope your enjoying your relaxing evening to night   glad to hear your injection wasn't as bad as the others  

Cohensmummy CONGRATS on being PUPO       YAY!  

Holly hows u Hun? hope the 2ww is going alright!  

Ali hi Hun good luck with starting the steroids tomorrow  

So sorry if i have missed anyone out do forgive me well not a great deal to update DP made me a lovely tea haven't got no plans for the bank hol just watching a film at the mo and bed soon, still haven't received a letter off clinic with a date   well whatever your plans hope you all have a lovely bank hol  

Love to all


----------



## (hugs)

Hey everyone no personals sorry!! but i have a start date for DR 24th   finally lol


----------



## Robinson84

Hi all

Hugs- Yah       for start date. I started 24th April so your not far behind  Bet you cannot wait 

Holly- sounds like you've had nice time   Girly times always good

Cohensmummy- hope your well and massive congrats on being PUPO    

Ali- All go for you. Whens ET?

Lexsan-    hope you can carry on

Hope everyone else is well  

AFM- All fine here and looking forward to baseline. Cant believe sats nearly over. Why do weekends go quicker than week days  Took Dh and dss on their tank ride I bought for them and they loved it. Just got back and gona chill inbetween doing an essay. Then out for lunch with friend tomorrow and a cleaning day is def in order for mon then my family are over for roast  Love long weekends. Hope you all have a lovely one. Speak soon

xxxx


----------



## Holly82

Hiya  

Just a quick one from me!! But hope you are all having a lovely weekend. Its a beautiful day here!! 

Just wanted to ask what day post transfer i am? I had transfer on Wed, does that make me 4 days post transfer? I'm   for some sign that this has worked but nothing at all, just feeling totally normal.   x

Hugs - Wooooo!!!!!   now you have D/R to look forward too LOL. x 

 sorry for the quick post will be back later or tommorrow to do some personals. x


----------



## Linzxxxx

Hi Holly

Yes hun, you were right with the dates. I had ET on wednesday too. Today we are 5dp?dt. Are you getting any signs yet hun? Im driving myself mad symptom checking!!

Hi everyone else, good luck at what ever stage you are at

Linz xxxx


----------



## Toffeegirl

*HUGS*
That is great news I will be on the phone on Tuesday as I am still waiting,

 for all pupo

sorry to anyone I have missed,hope you are all well and have had a great weekend.
I will get used to names the more I am on here.

*BIG*  TO YOU ALL


----------



## Holly82

Hi Linzxx

I've had a few twinges now and again but thats it!!   and i think these are prob caused by the drugs. I was hoping for a sign today but nothing so now i'm hoping for a sign tmoro. I have heard that some ladies dont get any symptoms, so i'm trying not to worry about it to much. What about you? x

Hi toffeegirl   x


----------



## cohensmummy

Hi ladies, just thought I'd pop by and    

Hugs great news that you now av dates   xx 

Robinson hope you enjoyed your meal with the family xx

Holly- its crazy how when your doing tx you know our body's ever twinge glad I don't pay as much attention to it normaly as it drives ya   xx

Linz- hope you have some strong symptoms to check tomorrow xx

Ali- hope or ok can I ask what are the aspirin and steroids for as don't think our clinic use them or is it personal choice xx 

Love to any 1 I av missed xx

I av mega sore boobs today almost to point of crying, I know it's prob the drugs bu av been on the same drugs for over a week now so wouldn't it of started before now? Just praying   It's a sign xx


----------



## Linzxxxx

Hi lovely ladies
well the symptoms came really bad- then dissapeared!!
Seems all im left with is sore boobs like cohensmummy (i know what u mean about swollen, 3 women at my work have commented on the size of them!!) 
and a few twinges like holly (mine seem to get worse after pessary duty so im not sure if its from the drugs or a good sign)
i did a stupid stupid thing and tested this morning and got a bfn :-( i know i shouldnt have done it, but i gave in and really broke my heart.
Im 6dp5dt, i thought something might show up by now? U hear so many stories of early bfps. Aww im holding onto the little bit of hope i have left
extra good luck to you hugs, toffee girl and ali, i love the just getting started part, made my days so happy n exciting!! Loads of luck xx

im sorry i havent done many personals, im trying to update on my phone in bed  wow i love bed lol

Take care ladies and i hope this thread is a lucky one 

linz xxxx


----------



## Locket

Evening ladies- 
Holly and Linz - so exciting for you being PUPO!!! Holly - think you're at same clinic as me (CFL) but I haven't had my setting up appt yet. Getting impatient! 


Hi to everyone else- need a bit of time to see where you are all at but wish everyone loads of luck whichever part of the process you are going through.  This whole thing is such a lottery. 


I get massive butterflies just thinking about whether embies will survive the thaw! If I get there it'll be my 5th 2ww and for the first time I think I might just go to work through it all in the hope time goes more quickly!!


Love to all xx


----------



## Holly82

Hiya 

Locket - Yeah i'm at CFL too.   Could you give them a ring for app? Wishing you lots of luck with your Cycle. Is this your first Cycle of FET? x

Linz - Its still early to test i would leave it a couple of days and re-test again. I have read so many times that girls have tested at 6dp5dt and got a BFN, tested 8/9/dp5dt and got a BFP.   for you. My twinges/shooting pains have been quite bad all day today really hoping its implantation, i've also felt really tired. x 

Cohensmummy - Hope the sore boobs is a sign for you  . x

Good luck to everyone else        x 

AFM - I really should listen to my own advice but i have decided i will test in the morn. I have alot of poas so may aswell start using them   x


----------



## Linzxxxx

Lol holly nooooo!!!! Put the sticks down-trust me!!!
Im not saying you will get a big fat ugly no, but if you did get a false no tomoro, it sets you up for a horrible day. Ive been so moody today, just wanted to come home n cry!
Im very tired too, i thought it may have been cus we went to the caravan at the weekend and i hardly got any sleep!
Hoping and praying its a good sign for you honey!!
If you do poas, good luck! If you dont, well done lol

thanks locket- and good luck for the thaw! Hope your little strong ones hang on tight xxx

linz xxxx


----------



## Holly82

Linzxxxx - LOL i know where your coming from but if its negative it will be what i'll expect at this early on but i've tested early on all my cycles i just cant help myself   Oh i hope tiredness is a good sign for us both!!  . Will update you tmoro hun. Night x


----------



## cohensmummy

Evening ladies,

Holly- got my fingers crossed for a BFP in the morning if you decide to test early but if its not quiet there yet don't feel too down I'm   that we will get the results we deserve this time round and go on to have healthy pregnancies xx

Linz- I think tiredness is a really good sign   wait til you about 8 weeks and all you will want to do is hibernate   xx

Welcome locket and a big hello to every1 else xx

Afm- omg my boobs are now a total no go area I feel like I need a cage around my chest to stop knocking them, like you Linz my mum said to me earlier well your looking bigger up top if that's anything to go by 
Also ALL day I have had twinges some really strong too as I'm Writing this I'm having them and can't really describe them it almost like uterus/ bum area  But do av a tilted womb so could be why feels there. Remember all these feelings with last cycles but these are so much stronger. So the constant symptom checking goes on    4dp6dt and going   xx

Night ladies xx


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

Hi ladies,

Can I join you... 

I'm a bit confused about FET! 

Undecided about SET or 2 blastocyst.. But leaning towards SET

If the blast doesn't thaw, are we charged to thaw another one?? 
Does it go back in on OV day? 
Does natural mean no drugs at all, or can we get suppositories to thicken the womb? 

Cheers.. Please excuse my daft questions over the next few months :-/


----------



## Linzxxxx

Hi boo
Welcome!!
Im not sure about the charges hun as we managed to get nhs funded, so cant help u there.
as far as i know, i think they always give ypu drugs for the lining. I have early menopause so my lining is non existant without tablets, ladies is this right??
The embryo normally gets put back inside depending on what day the embryo is. Eg. 14 days + either 5 days or 3 days. But again, this depends on your lining. Things dont have to be so 'on time' with FET, so its alot more chilled. Good luck xxxx
holly- how did you get on?? Praying u got a BFP, but dont worry if u didnt, it is early days
cohensmummy- big boobs is a defo sign, so im hoping were well in there  they may hurt, but dont they look fab lol
hi everyone else and good luck!!
Afm- twinges in my ovaries, sore boobs, night sweats and tired. I still feel ive failed on this cycle, but we shall see...

linz xxxx


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

*Linz* - cheers hon! I suppose the downside of having blasts is that they can't leave them to develop to see which is the fittest!? Once thawed i presume they have to go straight back in. Your symptoms sound great as do *Cohensmummy*!!! Good luck ladies


----------



## Jenny74

Hi ladies
I'm a bit worried as I started spotting yesterday, I am waiting to start DR on May 16th.  I dont normally even have a cycle, I took drugs to induce a bleed so I could wait for day 21, so don't know where this spotting has come from.
Do you think I should ring my clinic or should I not worry so much?
Jenny


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

Hi Jenny 
Are you still spotting this morning? 
I don't see the harm in telling the clinic hon, but if it's stopped I don't think it will be a major problem x


----------



## frazermic

Hi Girls
Please don't Test to early, I know I cave at 10days for testing, because i getting board in waiting but i do try to hold off.
Well today the day for transfer 2pm, Mind you I dont know if they defrosted them yesterday or today as no phone call yet.
Linzxxx - If you say a treatment is 14days plus 5 day for blast then my clinic is 2 days estra on top no wonder i feel they r taking to long.My lining was 9.6 at 10days.
Well i had cramps in belly so bad already, achey left leg which i wanted to chop off as it last 3 days , Night sweats,bad dreams , sore boobs , oh and a bit to much information i think aree the pressies i seem to go toliet alot for no2.lol.
And they not even been put back in yet, So fee really bad already this cycle.
I worried my lining gone down so might ask them to check 1st.
take care will catch up lateR


----------



## Holly82

Hiya

I did test this morning and it is positive. I'm going to take one day at a time as i have had a chemical pregnancy in the past but i'm really   

Linzxxxx - These all the same sign that i have so i'm   its positive for you. x 

Will be back later to do personals as i'm off out to meet the girls.


----------



## Robinson84

Holly- Massive congrats hun. Im     it keeps positive for you as you deserve it so much xxx


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

Huge congratulations Holly!!! Got everything crossed for you xx


----------



## frazermic

Hi

Well cycle been canceled as their a techinical issue in the lab, No wonder i didnt know if they have defrosted all not, got the call 15mins again, saying stop all meds have a bleed and go again on next cycle. 
My embroys are sill in storage but just cant be moved.


----------



## Linzxxxx

Oh frazermic, big hugs hun-how awful for you to have to through all them drugs, for them to do that :-( remember tho honey, at least they didnt go ahead and risk thawing them out THEN realising they had tech problems!! Keep strong hun x
Holly- wooooooo congrats honey    im so happy for you!!! Ive never had a BFP so i have no idea how ypu are feeling right now- but u must be buzzing 
i think im gonna test in the morning now, i put money on mine bring a BFN.
Ive had ovary pains for the last few days. I phoned CARE who told me it might be a water infection-that needs treating a.s.a.p.
Im booked in at my doctors fir 7am for a test to see if i have one. Thing is, it dosnt feel luke a water infection We shall see
Good luck othet ladies
Linz xxxx


----------



## Lexan

Hi Ladies

Welcome all the newbies  

Congrats Holly  ..happy and healthy 9months to you..sprinkle some babydust on us pleaseee.

Oh no Frazmeric  - after all the drugs and waiting?  on the day of transfer you get the news.  Hope you enquire what technically problem it was so you can put your mind at ease.

Linz - no more poas until your otd hun, fingercrossed  your embie is snuggle in nicely as we talk.

Well lining scan today and I'm 6.7 so back again Monday and hopefully ET on Friday or Saturday next week.  I was worried about my cyst as it has grown since my last scan but the dr are not concern about it and said it might burst and disappear on it own.  I don't have blood test at none of my scan, is this the norm girls   I thought I should but all they interested in at the moment is lining measurement.

Goodluck to everyone whichever they are with their cycle and sorry if I missed anyone, thinking of you all  

Lex


----------



## ncbail81

Hi,

can I join this thread? Been lurking for a bit but finally started DRing last night for our FET cycle. Really excited as we are starting it a bit earlier than originally planned after my hysteroscopy last month; have decided to keep it quiet from family at the moment so that there isn't any pressure. 
When we saw the nurse last week when we did the consents, she said we might be able to have 2 embies put back even though we are funded on this cycle - don't want to get my hopes up in case she is wrong, but really   that we can do that!
But, my PMA was dashed a bit yesterday when someone really close to me told me that she is pregnant; she knows what we have been through and knows it is hard but it is so unfair! Trying to be positive about it all and hope that this is our time too.

Good luck to those already cycling and PUPO


----------



## hopepaige

Hey Ladies was wondering if I could join u  I'm goin thru IVF FET now and would love to hear your FET stories as only done a fresh before this and sadly it didn't work   I have started meds and had my 1st scan on mon showing a good lining. Having bloods tomorrow and then scan and bloods again on sat. Hoping for transfer nxt sat or sun. Lexsan sounds like we r very similar? What meds r u on?  Thanks to anyone in advance for your helpful words and thoughts.


----------



## ali80

Hi to hopwpaige and ncbail81 - Sounds like you are both ready to really get going, good luck both  

Lexsan - Great sounding lining, fingers crossed for et next week. I haven't had bloods done either, I am having a nat fet though so not sure really!?   sorry  

Linz - Hope you get sorted soon hun   good luck if you decide to test      

Frazermic - Oh no! I would deemand to know whats happened! How disappointing. At least the embies are safe.....phew!

Holly - Really lovely news, massive congratulations lovely       

Jenny - Did you ring and find out about the spotting? There's always something to worry about isn't there!  

Cohensmummy - Hope the 2ww isn't sending you too  

Boo - I am doing a natural fet, and haven't had any drugs (apart from immune stuff)  Think the hrt is for thickening womb lining and the cyclogest just supports it. I'm not having either I don't think    You'd have to check your clinics protocol hun, they are all so different  

Hi to locket, robinson and toffeegirl, and everyone else I have missed  

All fine here, had a another scan which showed a good lining at 6mm, follies still small but I do have a long cycle normally, so hoping some growing happens over the weekend   I'm drinking fresh pineapple and eating brazils, anyone else got any other ideas?   Back Saturday for another scan! Go follie go (just one though  )
Ali x


----------



## Holly82

Hiya  

Ahh fuming i started personals then lost my post!!! 

Ali - I drank lots of whole fat milk and took a Selenium Vitamin. Lots of protein. Mind you i'm a fatty now ha. Good luck for your scan on Sat and hoping your lining is nice and thick by then ready for ET. x 

Frazermic - Really sorry to hear whats happened   but as Ali says at least your embies are safe and sound. x

Welcome hopepaige and ncbail - Wishing you's both lots of luck for your cycles     x

Lexsan - Thank you i'm   so. sending you lots of  . Good luck for your scan on Mon. x 

Robinson - Thank you. How are you hun? Hope your scan on Fri goes well. x 

Linzxxxx - I have pains in my ovaries too   might give my Clinic a ring in the morning. I'm on   but   that it happens for us all and if you do test in the morn i'm   for a BFP for you. Hope your ok?     x 

Boo - Thank you   x 

Hello to everyone i have missed   x


----------



## cohensmummy

Hi holly,

I sent you a congratulation message on here this morning but it doesn't seem to be here 

So I'll start again   

Congratulations holly   I'm so happy to here your news and pray you go on to have a healthy pregnancy   xx I think I'm going to follow your lead and test early as there is no way I will last til next Friday without going crazy xx I think it's so strange how otd are calculated as I had et 2 das after you yet my otd isn't til 4 days after you xx congrats again xx

Hi to every1 else xx


----------



## Holly82

Hi Cohensmummy   thank you, i think i'm still in shock LOL i couldn't believe my eyes!! When will you test?   you get a BFP   do you feel any different? I feel quite sick tonight but i don't know wether its to early for that? My Clinic does a blood test at 11dp3dt   wish i could fast forward to Mon, nope actually fast forward 9 month. x


----------



## traceytbird80

Hi everyone 

Haven't managed to get on here for last couple of days but would like to stay   to all the newbies 

Holly - congratulations so pleased for you well done 

Linzx -   for a bfp for you fingers crossed 

Frazmeric - so sorry your cycles has stopped bit bad of clinis which one you with but like the others said least your frosties are safe 

cohensmummy - hope your not going to crazy in the 2ww wait sending you   

lexsan - my clinic do scan to check on lining but also do blood if they need more info so maybe they have all what they need from scan mine also took a while to increase so hopefully when you go back it will have thicken up nicely have they increased any medication

afm - tomorrow is the day et at 2pm so fingers crossed we have 3 frosties but only thawing one at a time and having one put in please let the first one survive and be a good one   .

sorry for no more personals struggled to keep up last couple of days thinking of you all and  to you all 

tbird xx


----------



## Linzxxxx

Morning ladies.
Well 8dp5dt and a horrible BFN for me :-( 
i dont think im ever gonna be a mummy. I have hardly slept AGAIN for thinking what we can do next- and i have no idea
Im still gonna take my meds till next tuesdsy, but i know in my heart ive failed once again :'-( :'-(
i must have been one nasty ***** in my last life to be made to keep hurting like this!! 6 long hard years :-(
Good luck ladies at what ever point of tx you are at, i will come back to see if you all get your well deserved BFPs 
Linz xxxx


----------



## traceytbird80

Morning everyone 

Linz - just had to reply bless ya really feel for you definitely agree with you to stay on meds until otd is otd 15th.  if so I would stay away from those tests if you can and do one last one on otd     sending you lots of   

afm - feel really anxious today going for et just keep    

hope all you other ladies are all ok  

tbird xx


----------



## Holly82

Linzxxx - So sorry to read your news this morning but   it changes for you. Thinking of you and sending you a huge hug. Don't loose hope it will happen for you. x 

Tracey -  Wooo. Good luck for ET   and having your embie back where it belongs. x

Hello to everyone else. Holly x


----------



## (hugs)

Hello Ladies sorry i haven't been around for a while so much to catch up on here goes.................

Linz I'm so sorry Hun to hear that i hope and pray that things will change by next Tues for you   big  

Holly Massive congrats to you Hun yay   BFP   wishing you a healthy pregnancy  

Frazermic so so sorry Hun to hear your cycle has to be cancelled. lots of   

Lexsan Hi Hun hope that cyst behaves and doesn't grow anymore. great news on ET next week  

Hello and welcome to ncbail81 and hopepaige and boo  

Jenny hi Hun think were on the same thread the may/June one! i can't keep up with everyone   hope you got sorted Hun  

Ali hi Hun good to hear all is good. Good luck with scan on sat   your lining is nice and thick for ET  

Tracey wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow I'll be   all goes well for you   

Cohensmummy Hi Hun all your symptoms sound very positive   hope your keeping sane through the 2ww big  

Robinson Hi Hun hows everything with you going? good luck tomorrow at your scan  

Sorry if i left anyone out! Well i haven't been around since last week had lots of uni work to complete and have finally submitted it all and can now relax don't go back till Sept   just   i pass lol well its 2 weeks today i start DR I'm getting fed up of waiting now feel like its been forever, not alot to say really had some bad news with family aswell my uncle has cancer and found out today from his results that its spread so not too good, suppose to be going out on sat for a meal and few drinks with some fam members for my other auntys b.day but don't feel up to celebrating  
Love to all


----------



## skyelar

Hi everyone, what a busy thread. I thought I would re-join after my failed FET at the beginning of march. I start dr on 22nd May. A bit to wait yet. I have my follow up appointment on monday! Am only going to beg for 2 embies to be put back, don't think they will as I am nhs funded and I have blasts frozen but worth a try. Will read back and try and catch up with where everyone is but everyone will prob be way ahead of me. Normally take longer to dr and also to build up lining. Good luck and positive vibes to everyone xx


----------



## (hugs)

Hi and Welcome Skyelar you are starting 2 days before me so don't worry think I'm the last on here to start lol


----------



## skyelar

Thanks hugs! You will still probably have ET before me I am so impatient but always have to wait ages!  Xx


----------



## (hugs)

Skyelar i havnt got any dates for my FET yet about scans and ET all i know up to now is me and dp have to go in on the 24th to pick drugs up and hopefully i will get some provisional dates, as i haven't a clue about FET really


----------



## skyelar

Hugs, I think every clinic is different but last time I dr for 3 weeks (think it is normally 2), then got started on oestrogen pills for 2 weeks I think, no it was 3 because my lining wasn't thick enough ( my clinic looks for 7mm or above) then cyclogest pessaries for 4 days prior to ET. I am expecting to be the same this time but you never know xx


----------



## traceytbird80

Morning ladies

We had et yesterday we had 1 blast thawed and put on board so just the nightmare 2ww now and lots of   

sorry for no personals will will catch up later 

thinking of all of you 

tbirdxx


----------



## mmcm

hi Girls

Sorry just to jump on,

i have had FET at the lister last friday 1x5 day blast,(3 didnt make the thaw devastated) before transfer blast was only surviving 80% and they thought that was ok,

i think its complete waste of time, for my fresh cycle the embroyo was hatching on transfer and not this time, on fresh cycle i got a BFP but miscarried at 7 weeks.

Do any of you know a little about when u can test with a FET, i tested today and on the fresh cycle i knew by now that it was positive but this morning it was negative, i think its all over!!!!

Wish everyone best of luck on this journey xx


----------



## patbaz

mmcm - I hope that this maybe helps an ff sent it to me on my last tx

Pat
xxx

This is what happens in a 2 day transfer:
> 1dpt...Embryo is growing and developing.
> 2dpt...Embryo is growing and developing
> 3dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
> 4dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
> 5dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining.
> 6dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining.
> 7dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining. Tue
> 8dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & foetal cells.
> 9dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood.
> 10dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops.
> 11dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops.
> 12dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT.
>
> This is what happens in a 3 day transfer:
> 1dpt...Embryo is growing and developing
> 2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
> 3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
> 4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
> 5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
> 6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
> 7dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & foetal cells
> 8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
> 9dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops
> 10dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops
> 11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT
>
> This is what happens in a 5 day transfer (blasts):
> 1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
> 2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
> 3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
> 4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
> 5dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & foetal cells
> 6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
> 7dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops
> 8dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops
> 9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content


----------



## mmcm

Thanks Pat your a pet x


----------



## cohensmummy

Hi mmcm, 
I'm too in same boat as you had et on Friday and tested neg today I'm devastated but with both my previous BFP dint test 10 days past so I'm not goin to do another test til Monday which would be when I tested before xx I've been crying all day so know how your feeling but   we both get BFP when we next test as still is very early and apparently the fet cycle is slightly behind a normal 5 day blast transfer with it needing an extra kick start xx


----------



## mmcm

Cohenmummy- thanks for replying, was your transfer a 3 day or 5 day. im not feeling positive at al. i kinda thought when they said only surviving 80%, i just thought, this is over before its begun..... i really hope u get a BFP too, when is OTD 12 days after transfer i was in that much of a fluster i didnt even ask, i just left crying my head off. ive cried off and on in work today!! devastated...xx


----------



## ali80

mmcm - I'm having fet at the lister too   I only have 1 blast though so a bit worried   What do you mean about the 80% bit?? I'm very interestd in their survival rate and fet success rate   Fingers crossed for a bfp for you  

Patbaz - I love your post, I have that saved somewhere on my laptop  

Traceybird - Hope your embie is snuggling in   

Hugs - I've finished uni now too, bring on the summer  

Linz - I think you have tested a bit early lovely   stay strong until otd   you never know        I have read stories of a bfp after testing bfn at 8 dpt   I know what you mean about being bad in a previous life, my SIL and I joke that I must of kicked puppies in my previous life  

Have a good weekend everyone
Ali x


----------



## mmcm

ali80-i had 5 blasts on day of fresh transfer, fought to have 2 blasts but they said no that i had a good chance with the 1 as the 1 they were transfering was already hatching, i was v lucky in ways and not in other. so froze the other 4.

the lister told me that they have a 90% thaw rate,but they told me that they have to take all the fluid out caused by the freezing and thawing, so it damages the cells the blast loses cells, they like the blast to be surviving 50% or more for transfer, but mine was surviving 80% but that means nothing one other blast was urviving 20% and told me waste of time transferring, 

Its definately a negative for me, i tested tonight im 7dp5dt.....


----------



## patbaz

Mmcm. Is it not way too early to test yet. Try to stay positive and keep your chin up I am thinking of you xx


----------



## traceytbird80

Moring ladies

Hope you are as well as you could be 

ali80 - I can imagine how your feeling as I was panicking we only had 3 blast frozen other ladies seem to have quite a few but we just thawed the one which survived and had been put in to   so hopefully your frosie will be the same fingers crossed for you   

mmcm - so sorry for you I do   they change when is your otd

cohenmummy - so sorry I will keep   things change on your next test 

patbaz - thank you for info is really helpful is nice to know whats happening inside or suppose to anyway   

hugs - keep up the good work with DR

afm - really feel like I shouldn't be posting this but finding the 2ww so hard only been 2 days my last cycle I rested loads but as last cycle was a bfp we have a 16 month son who is not giving me much rest.  Dont get me wrong I am so so so grateful and realise how previous he is but finding it really difficult.  He is really heavy and clinic said to avoid lifting him where posible dh leaves for work at 5 so he has been lifting him in bed with me but he wakes and is up and about from 5 feel soworn out not resting just keep crying.  Has anyone else with ds or dd lifting them out the cots them selves just wondering if i am being to over protective of myself we seem to treat ourselves like we will break.  How much are we surposed to rest in this 2ww  sorry for the me post.

tbirdxx


----------



## patbaz

tbird -  I know that we are supposed to be carefulwith ourselves but how do other women who get pg naturally cope.  My mum had 6 of us and there is only 1 year between each of us and she obviously lifted us so I would say as long as you are not throwing ds around I would say that you will be fine.  As for rest is there anyone you can get to babysit for you??  I have taken my 2ww off work but many ladies go back to work after a few days so I think that it is different for everyone.

Pat
xx


----------



## (hugs)

Afternoon Ladies 

Skyelar Hows u? yeah every clinic is different, well I'll find out more on the 24th i guess! 

Traceybird CONGRATS Hun on being PUPO   fingers crossed for you   hope the 2ww passes quickly!  

mmcm sorry Hun i do hope and   it changes on otd!  

Ali well said Hun bring on the summer  

Cohensmummy i read that you tested early and saw what you'd put aw bless ya Hun i do   it changes and to be far it might be a little early yet Hun   for you tho!  

Hi Pat  

Holly hows you Hun?  

Robinson Hi Hun ant seen you on here for a while hope everything is alright with you?  

Hi to anyone else i have forgotton hope you all have a lovely weekend Love to all


----------



## Robinson84

Hey all

Sorry havnt been on for a while as had a few up and down days and what is the point of it all  Need a kick up the bum 

cohensmummy-    im sure its just too early for you hun. Everyones bodies are different.    for your bfp on mon

hugs- hey hun, im fine thanks just been taking a break. Not long for you now even though it prob seems a lifetime away 

Hope everyone else is well? Sorry for lack of personals but havnt been on for while

AFM- Had mock with cervical dialation yesterday, Ooch is all I can say. Had to have local anaesthetic in end for pain. Such a wimp  However the procedure did go very well so im pleased about that. Its something different so lets hope it makes a difference. Baseline done too and all d/regged so start patches on fri.

xxxx


----------



## patbaz

good luck with your tx robinson x


----------



## Robinson84

Patbaz- thanks hun. Lots of luck to you too xx


----------



## (hugs)

Robinson glad to see you are back..lol hope you start to feel a bit more positive soon horrible isn't it one min you feel good than the next day your feeling down! well good news that you'll be starting patches thats a move forward for you   takecare and have a nice weekend.


----------



## hopepaige

hello everyone
wow this is a busy thread so tryin to see whats what and was wondering if maybe someone could just give me a bit of input as to whats the procedure been preping up to FET and what meds you have been on ? ive been put on prednisane and progynova every 8 hrs. we have 4 embies on ice and hope to have the transfer nxt saturday if all goes well with my lining and estrogen levels. 
thanks in advance for anyone who could give me some info


----------



## patbaz

Hopepaige.  I started on 8mg of progynova per day and lining was too thin at first scan so now I am on 10mg of progynova per day and I had et on Thursday. On Monday I also started on crinone vaginal progesterone gel once a day. Every clinc is different though. In preparation I was told by the girls in another thread that brazil nuts and pineapple juice were good for lining and also plenty of protein and green veg. Hope this helps. Good luck in your tx xx


----------



## hopepaige

patbaz thanks so so much hun... a huge big congrats on being pupo   such an exciting but mysterious time as well isnt it   
i also heard the milk and pineapple juice, actually went and bought some today hehehe    anything is worth a try i suppose


----------



## ali80

Hello everyone 
How is everyone doing?

Mmcm - Thanks for the info re the fet survival rates, made me feel a bit better actually. Fingers crossed now for my single bean to do well  

Traceybird - Hope you are feeling more   now. It must be difficult with a toddler, with all the lifting etc   

Robinson - Roll on fri to starting the patches  

Hugs - How you doing?  

Hopepaige - Good luck for saturday   I've been on a natural fet cycle, so probably no help here  

Patbaz - How things going with you?  

I went for my final scan today (Saturdays was fine too) and I have a lining of 7.5mm and a follie of about 19mm, i have to take my trigger shot on Wednesday and go for et the following Wednesday. The timings sound strange to me, but I double checked on the phone and the nurse was sure   I thought I had avoided the dreaded cyclogest as I'm doing a natural cycle, but looks like I'll be on them again too 
Lots of   to everyone I have missed  
Ali x


----------



## patbaz

Ali80 that's great news to finally be going through tx. The worst time for me was always the run up to starting. Although this time the 2ww is driving me nuts and I am only 4dp3dt lol . If I am like this now God knows what I will be like this time next week 

How is everyone else doing??


----------



## Lexan

Hi Ladies,

How are you doing?
Ncbail81, Hopepaige, Patbaz & Skylear - welcome  

Ali - good luck for your et and  your lining increase and you follice is nice and juicy. I think my timing is off as well as I have to be on progesterone for 6 days before et 

Cohensmummy - how your doing on the last days of the 2ww?

Traceybird - congrats on been PUPO  , let us know how you getting on

Linzxx - so sorry to hear your news  

Hugs - well done for completing your uni works  , when do you start tx?

Mmcm - I think you still have time, I thought it 9dp5dt is when the hcg is high enough for test to show?

Robinson84 - you all set to go now, goodluck

AFM - went for my scan yesterday, lining increased to 8.5  .. tonight is the last of my burselin injection(yayy) and tomorrow I will start the bum bullets (cyclogest) really not looking forward to it. ET is booked for Tuesday which is a surprise as my lining at the right measurement so why I have to wait days to have et  , 6 days after progesterone? Hope just hoping and praying my little embies survive the thaw   . I have 4 frozen blasts, decided to thaw all 4 and put the 2 strongest ones back. I feel relatively calm as I don't want to get my hopes up and then none survive, so just taking one day at a time.

Hope everyone doing OK  
Lex


----------



## patbaz

Lex good luck for et huni you can join me on 2ww


----------



## cohensmummy

Morning ladies, 

Just a really quick 1 fro me so sorry for lack of personals xx

It's bfn for me, guttedbu I'm ok as thought this was resulting through testing on weekend. I'm safely off the Ivf roller coaster nOw and I'm going to enjoy my life and precious ds.

After summer will be on the next roller coaster which for us is goi o be the one for adoption xx

Sending hggs to all and really   you all get your bfps xx


----------



## patbaz

Cohensmummy I am so sorry huni. Life is so cruel but it is good that you have a plan going forward. Good luck with your adoption plan xx


----------



## (hugs)

Cohensmummy oh god Hun I'm so so sorry to read this my heart well and truly goes out to you Hun i was so hoping and   things would change for you!! is today your OTD then? massive hugs Hun       i hope the time out for you and DH will do you the world of good enjoy your summer and look forward to adoption plan. takecare of yourself and stay intouch lots of love


----------



## Robinson84

cohensmummy-          so very sorry hun. Wishing you lots of luck with adoption xxx


----------



## Jenny74

Cohens mummy - so very sorry 

AFM -first dr injection done and managed to make me bleed! Think I might have a bruise in the morning!


----------



## Lexan

Thanks Patbaz - how far along in the 2ww are you

So sorry to hear  your news Cohnesmummy   


Welcome Jenny74


It's really dawning on me because this time next week I will either be pupo or failed cycle. I think the pills are playing with my emotions right at the start of my cyclogest pessaries.  How well there goes the symptoms watching, I won't be able to tell if my symptoms is related to bfn or bfp   


Hi to everyone


----------



## patbaz

Hi lexsan I am 7dp3dt and test next thursday 24th. My head is all over the place and it is def the hormones and I am told that's normal. So try not to worry huni.  The drugs make us all feel differently.  Some girls have no symptoms and others have loads. Just take it step by step huni xx


----------



## impatientlady

Hi, I have been following the thread but it's been so busy and I'm useless at keeping up with everyone.  Anyway, I had a FET on Tuesday and my test date is 1st June.  I totally underestimated how bad the 2 week wait would be despite this being my third time.  Anyway, fingers crossed everyone.


----------



## patbaz

Hi impatientlady. I too have had fet and am on 2ww. There is a thread in section called ladies inwaiting for current cyclers it's more active than here. I pop on here every day though. I am 7dp3dt so still have another week to wait til testing


----------



## Lexan

Hi Patbaz- how u doing today? I am holding up and the tender boobies has gone, hope it doesn't return on the pessaries and only comes back if its a positive result (one can only hope eeh). When do you plane to test?  If I get to ET, I planned to test from 9dp5dt, so I can get a answer early on. Last cycle I didn't test until otd even though I started bleeeding 5 days before.


----------



## patbaz

Lexsan I am having a really bad day today. I had what I can only describe as a clump of dark brown tissue come away this morning and ar pains have been getting worse all day. Think it might be over for me again unfortunately. Spoke to dh about it and if no bleeding we are going to test on Monday morning as I will then be 11dp3dt and will keep testing until otd. I have been sick with worry all day


----------



## Lexan

Sorry to hear that but it could be implantation bleeding   was it bright red or brown? Are you bleeding or its just that one drop? Finger crossed for you   .  Just seen some ladies on another thread all bleed and get their bfp  ,


----------



## patbaz

Thanks lexsan but it wasnt a bleed it was a lump of stuff do I am trying to prepare for a bfn. But I wish you all the luck in the world huni xx


----------



## ali80

Cohens mummy - So so sorry lovely     All the very best for your next step on this road   Hope you and dh can spend some time together doing the things you love most   

Jenny - Hope the bruise is not too bad  

Lexsan - Its unfair that the symptoms are all the same for a bfn, bfp and for af's arrival isn't it   Stay positive lovely  

Impatientlady - Sending lots of luck your way  

Patbaz - Hope it's nothing to worry about     I always thought if it was dark it was older tissue/blood so not necessarily a bad sign     
Ali x


----------



## patbaz

Thanks ali80 how are you doing huni  I see from your ticker you don't have long til et best of luck babe xx


----------



## ali80

Patbaz - Thanks lovely   I'm doing ok, just on count down now really  
Hope things will be different in the morning for you  
Ali x


----------



## Sharpey

This is my first post. Just had FET on 15/5 after stillbirth of our baby son at 35+4 in February. 4dpt feeling quite emotional waiting for my test date - 26 May. Anyone else waiting for next Sat


----------



## patbaz

Sharpey Huni you have been through the wars. My heart goes out to you sweetheart.  Someone very close to me had a very similar experience to you their ds was born at 38 weeks and died 20 mins later so sad. The one thing I can say though is that they now have 2 beautiful children and though they miss their lost ds everyday they take joy from the fact that they now have 2 gorgeous kids to love. 

I am due to test on the 24th which is thursday I pray that we both get our BFP xxx


----------



## Jenny74

Hi ladies 

Sharpey honey I feel your pain, I didn't get quite as far as you but still gave birth to stillborn twins     I now have a beautiful 10 month old daughter

I am on day 4 of DR and feel really sick. I've never experienced this before, has anyone else?


----------



## patbaz

Hi Jenny I am on progynova and the first time I took it I felt very sick but dr told me to space the tablets out rather than taking them altogether and that helped me.  So sorry about your twins petal xx


----------



## Sharpey

Thanks Patbaz, it is always comforting to hear stories like your friend's. I really hope that we both get a BFP next week. Wish I could just sleep until then!

Jenny, thank you for your message. I am so sorry for your loss. It must have been devastating. I am so happy for you that you have your baby to cuddle now. 

I did 2 IUI cycles then ICSI all with drugs (infections of suprecur/menopur and cyclogest pessaries)  and they do make you feel crappy. I think the worry adds to it though. I have major fuzzy head at the moment (on progynova x3 a day and cyclogest x 2 a day) and can't stop eating, am hoping that's a good sign


----------



## patbaz

I am on progynova 5 times a day and crinone gel once a day. It makes you feel weird but hopefully it will be worth it in the end x


----------



## Lexan

Just pop in to say good luck for tomorrow, Patbaz!


----------



## Maximom

Hi ladies, do you mind if I join ur thread? Just popped over from the Belfast cyclers as I'm scheduled for my 1st FET on Tues. Needless to say I can't sleep as I'm so anxious about the possibility that our little snow babies won't survive the thaw. We only have 4 frozen so we're praying hard that they're fighters and will want to nestle into mummy where they belong on Tues....it's in God's hands now really.

I've been off work this past 2 weeks as my workload was getting too much, due back to work on Fri and I'm dreading it although I've only a week to work then I'm off again, yeaay!!! Being back in work shud help my 2ww go in a little quicker. (if we have anything to transfer) as I had mild OHSS last cycle and cud hardly get out of bed so I spent my whole 2ww in the bedroom....bored out of my brain!!

I'm currently having accupuncture and fertility counselling, do any of you lovely ladies have any other suggestions on how I can try to relax/de-stress over the forthcoming weeks as I'm finding this frozen cycle much tougher than our last fresh cycle. Probably because we got our BFP then had it cruelly taken away from us so I think I'm preparing myself for the worst this time and have myself worked into such a tizzy.

Good luck to all who are currently cycling and waiting on OTD, this is a tough old life but hopefully one day we will all get our little bundles of joy xx


----------



## patbaz

Thanks lexsan a BFN for me though but gonna keep testing til otd on thursday. Thanks for thinking of me sweetie xx


----------



## patbaz

Welcome maximom one of the other girls made the suggestion of getting dh to buy you 14 presents to open over 2ww so that you concentrate on pressie rather than 2ww. Best of luck huni xx


----------



## ali80

Patbaz -  Really hoping and   things change by thursday     

Maximom - Hi   you are in a really great position with 4 frosties, I am sure there is a super bean in there for you   My et is scheduled for wednesday so we'll have each other to keep company  

Sharpey -   for next saturday   so sorry to read about your loss   

Jenny - So sorry to read about your loss, must be heartbreaking    Hope the sickness has passed hun  

Hi to everyone else   all ok here, just getting nervous about my single blast frostie surviving the thaw, hope it's a fighter        Roll on wednesday  
Ali x


----------



## (hugs)

Evening Ladies  

Patbaz I'll also be   for you Hun hope it changes on otd all my luck Hun  

Ali wow et very soon for you Hun i will be   your snow babies does well all the luck Hun  

Sharpey Hi and welcome wishing you lots of luck with transfer  

jenny sorry to hear about your loss Hun   hope you are feeling better now  

Robinson Hows everything going with you Hun? good i hope  

Hi to everyone who i haven't mentioned hope you are all well and had a lovely weekend cant believe its Monday already   lol had a nice weekend with dp went for food on sat and went to pictures to see avengers was nice   i have been spotting yesterday and today have spoken to the clinic and the nurse said its normal as long as its not a full bleed! so that was a relief and i start DR on Thurs finally yay  
Love to all


----------



## Robinson84

Hey all

Ali- Good luck hun for wed.   your embies a fighter

hugs-       finally D/Reg begins hun. You wont be far behind me really  Avengers is great film. 

Patbaz-   hope results change for you hun

AFM- nothing to report really. first linning scan week today

xxx


----------



## impatientlady

Hi maximom you sound like you have been as stressed and overwhelmed as I was for my last cycle and you have done the same things as me to help. I took three weeks off work and ended up extending it to a month. my counsellor told me to do something I find relaxing. in my case that was gardening until the 2ww. 

I am  now 6dp 2det and tonight I have had a little bit of pink in my pants. sorry for tmi . Trying soo hard not to get excited about the possibility of implantation bleeding but it's very hard.


----------



## Lexan

Hi Ladies


Patbaz, you still have time for that bfp   


Welcome Maximon, just like you I have 4 frosties, thawing in tomorrow and dreading the phone call. hopefully we both get good news tomorrow and the 2ww doesn't drive up any more crazy.  What day were your frosties frozen Maximon?


Hi Ali80 - you are right behind me, good luck on Wednesday and let us know how your little embie getting, what day was it frozen?

hugs - you getting there hun, hope the D/reg treating you well  

Robinson84 -  goodluck with your scan next week  

Impatiently -  fingercrossed its implantation spotting,  goodluck!


AFM - the progesterone makes my boobies all swollen and tender, so there goes one symptom to look out for in the 2ww. Nervous and excited for the call tomorrow and     we get 2 good grade embies to transfer.


Goodnight ladies  
Lex


----------



## patbaz

Good luck for et today lexsan and maximom. I hope  all goes well for you

Ali not long until your et huni hang in there xx

Impatiently that sounds like implantation bleed to me so all good huni xx

Robinson good luck for next weeks scan babe

Hugs dr started yay . Good luck huni xx

AFM after yesterday's disappointment I have decided not to test again until Thursday. So staying in PUPO bubble for another 2 sleeps 

Love
Pat
xxx


----------



## pickwick

Hello
I am new to this thread and I am pencilled in for FET in September/October time.
I hope you don't mind me joining your thread.x


----------



## patbaz

welcome pickwick   Good luck with your tx huni xx


----------



## Maximom

Well girlies the sleepless nite is over, 2 of our snow babies survived the thaw so we're just waiting to go in for transfer at 2pm. Let's hope they snuggle in tight & stay with me this time!!


----------



## patbaz

Congratulations maximom good luck for et xxx


----------



## Lexan

Hi Ladies,
Just going in for et. Two survived and two didn't do well. I'm on my phone so when I reach home I do an  update. Goodluck Maximom.
Thanks Patbaz, How u keeping?


----------



## patbaz

lexsan good luck huni. I am doing ok today xx


----------



## Maximom

Thanks girls, we have one 4 cell & one 5 cell onboard 2 day transfer so I suppose it's a long shot but here's hoping!

Pat how r u getting it today hun?


----------



## patbaz

Maximom those are quite good embies for day 2 I had day 3 and mine were 6cell and 4cell so thats great.  Congrats on being PUPO   

I am ok moods are swinging from positive to negative all day.  Not gonna test again until Thursday morning and whatever happens happens, but I am glad to know that I am signed off work until the 4th of June so it gives me time tp get over everything.


----------



## Jenny74

Ladies - those of you with 4 embies but only 2 survived the thaw, do you mind me asking what quality they were when frozen and how many days old? I'm a little concerned as I only have 2 in the freezer and I'm now thinking about them not surviving the thaw    

Congrats to those PUPO


----------



## patbaz

Jenny my embies were all frozen on day 1 as I had ohss and tx was cancelled so we had no idea what quality the embies were to begin with.  exactly 50% of my embies survived the thaw.  Good luck sweetie xx


----------



## Lexan

Hey Ladies

Back at home resting with my two embies in their rightful home  .  It was a nervous day as the embryologist called after 9am to tell me to come in at 1.30, then after 11 he called again asking if I could come earlier, so my heart start racing wondering if  dying they were dying off and he needed to get them back inside me.  Well I told him, i will try and come earlier but my instinct was if they are dying what chances they have to succeed so I took my merry time to get dress and leave home.  I arrived 1.45, 15 minutes late and was taken in.  He told me two wasn't doing well, and two was good for transfer.  I think I heard him said two have died    but my main focus was on the other two.  I'm glad I told them to defrost all 4 as I think because they wont re-freeze embryo he just said they have died to keep me at ease, instead of stressing what will happen to the next two, As I don't understand how two can just died after thaw and the other two survived without losing any cells  .  So I think they put back the two best/strong ones and let the others perished. I watch it all on the screen and saw when they splurted out as a white dot. I was given me a pic which will be my focus for the next two week. It was totally pain free but my bladder was about to burst with the amount of water I drank.


Now lying in bed and poor dear bf cooking me dinner, wished I could lie in for the rest of week, but back to work in the morning.


Hope all you ladies doing well, whatever stages you are at.  Now the knicker and symptoms checking begin  
Lex


----------



## Lexan

Hi Jenny

My embryos were all day 5 blastocysts. I was adamant to have all 4 thaw and the two best ones transferred.  I think if I had ask for two to be thaw whether were they were the weakest or strongest I would get those transferred because as long as they have survived the thaw they will transfer them whether they lost cell or not.  With this decision I know the best two are on board and not in the freezer as FET is stressful not knowing whether they will survive, plus they will not let me do a fresh cycle when I have frosties.

Good luck with your fet and remember it's not the quantity but the quality that counts.

Lex


----------



## patbaz

Welcome to the 2ww lexsan. You and maximom will be good cycle buddies. Congrats on being PUPO. I hope 2ww goes quickly for you xx


----------



## Lexan

Thanks Patbaz, really hope things change for the better for you this Thursday  .


----------



## traceytbird80

Hi ladies

just wanted to pop on and say good luck to testers tommorrow we are also testing in the morning really worried what we might see.   

tbird xx


----------



## patbaz

Good luck for tomorrow tbird. I hope you get your BFP tomorrow xx


----------



## ali80

Traceybird - Lots of luck for tomorrow    

Maximom and Lexsan - Congratulations on both being pupo, a huge achievement to get this far     May the next 2 weeks be smooth and stress free  

Lexsan - My single frostie is a blast, so should be nice and strong  

Pickwick - Welcome  

Impatient lady - Sounds good to me  

Patbaz - Hang in there lovely  

Robinson - Only a week to go now till things get going  

Hugs - Hope your OK  

Hi to everyone else  

Afm - Got the call to be at the clinic for 2pm tomorrow, got a long way to travel so leaving at 9am, plus the bl**dy Chelsea flower show is on right by where we are going   I'm really hoping my bean is ok, and divides nicely. I would hate not to have transfer  
Night night, off to try and get some sleep  
Ali x

Jenny - I am the same.....worrying about the embies not thawing well, I only have one embie   All we can do is think positive


----------



## Lexan

Good luck Ali for et tomorrow. Your little embie is waiting to be put back in mummy's belly


----------



## (hugs)

Evening all just a quick one before bed i hope everyone is well  

Ali just wanted to wish you all the luck for tomorrow Hun be thinking of you big  

Lexsan and Maximom congrats on being PUPO ladies lots of luck to you both hope the 2ww goes quickly for you both with a BFP at the end of it   

Traceybird good luck for testing tomorrow Hun lots of     

Patbaz hoping and   for a good result for you Hun on Thursday  

Robinson good to hear your alright Hun and you have your scan soon progressing nicely   I'm good thanks and yes the avengers was a fab film lol 

Hi to anybody i haven't mentioned hope you are well whatever stage you are at in your tx!

AFM i have been spotting on and off since Sunday and feeling crap like AF is on her way but obviously the pill is stopping it, i rang the clinic on Monday and explained and they was not worried as she explained breakthrough bleeding is normal, just never had any of this before on my other cycle and to be honest just feeling rather s**t in myself but why hey start jabbing on Thursday   right off to bed night all good wishes to all


----------



## patbaz

Ali good luck for today sweetie xx

Hugs try and keep your chin up sweetie. The whole tx is so emotional that us ladies do have a hard time staying positive all the time but the more positive you are the better the environment you create for your wee embies xx

Hope everyone else is well today  

Love 
Pat
xxx


----------



## Maximom

Just a quick one from me....Tbird good luck for testing today sweetie, I really hope you got ur BFP   

Ali, wishing you all the best for transfer, lets hope you'll be coming home PUPO and we can pull our hair out together during the 2ww   

Pat, I hope you've been staying away from those pee sticks, only one more day to go hun....we'll be thinking of you in the morning xx


----------



## patbaz

Hi Maximom

I woke at 3:30 this morning bursting to wee and I thought to myself I will POAS but then I was too scared so went to the loo with the light out so that I wouldn't be able see the hpts     Then this morning at 7:30 I needed to wee again and i held on because i wanted to test but I convinced myself not to after the devastation I felt when I got a BFN on Monday so until tomorrow I am living in my PUPO bubble  

How is day no 1 treating you Sending you loads of      

Ali Hope all went well this morning petal


----------



## Maximom

Hey Pat, good on u for resisting temptation!! How are you feeling in yourself, do you think you have any symptoms? Lets hope ur little angels have been working hard for a miracle for you and you get a fabulous BFP tomorrow    

Been lounging about all day under hubbys orders but omg isn't daytime tele rubbish. I'll be out and about tomorrow then back to work on Fri so a "Me" day was required today   

Good luck for the morning sweetie, altho we both know only too well there are still many hurdles to cross....but one day at a time is my motto atm xxx


----------



## ali80

Quick one form me as it's been a looooong day  
Good and bad news ............I am finally pupo with my magic bean   although it did loose nearly half its cells   not good, but the embryologist said it was still worth transferring and we're in with a chance but need to be realistic as it did loose so many  
Anyway we are being super positive, we are due some good luck, it is soooooo my turn.........pma all the way to next friday!!  
                                         

Hope veryone is ok, thanks for all the good luck messages  
Ali x


----------



## patbaz

another BFN for us.  heartbroken


----------



## skyelar

patbaz I am so sorry it didn't work this time. Take time to heal.  

I hope everyone else is doing ok. Haven't quite caught up with where everyone is at yet but will try to later.

Afm, day three d/r and today I feel like crap. Does it have to be a heatwave right now! Hot sweats are kicking in! The flicking between being super positive and feeling like it will never work has also already started. 

Love to all xx


----------



## Lexan

Oh no Patbaz! so sorry to hear it didn't work. Take all the time you need to heal, cry, be mad and let us know what next. We r all here if you want to vent.


----------



## Lexan

Hi Skyelar, drink loads of water! I drank water during DR it was literally coming out my ears, but it keeps those horrible side effect away. When is your scan?


----------



## ali80

Patbaz - So so sorry    it's such a rubbish feeling. Take some time, and do the things you love, then come back fighting     
Ali x


----------



## skyelar

Hi Lexan, yep just remembered I need to drink lots of water, I find it difficult tho always forget when I am at work. My scan is on 8th June, I asked to have it later because I know my lining won't be thin enough and I will need to keep d/r for another week, but they said I had to come in on 8th. Xx


----------



## Lexan

Skyelar, You never know what our body is capable of doing so you might have a thin lining come the 8th. What CD did you start DR? I started on CD21 and a week later my lining was very thin, mind you I still haven't had a AF since I started DR. Have you had a bled yet? Because that will give you an indication your lining is thin or getting thin. Goodluck!


----------



## skyelar

I started dr on cd 23, previously it has always been cd21 so don't know why they changed it this time but it is a new doctor. I normally bleed a couple of days after af is due so expecting to start next mon/tues. Not really looking forward to it as last time was in agony sweating and throwing up.
Maybe this time it will be different, but bled heavily last time and three weeks dr and lining still was above 4mm but they took bloods and said I was down regged enough.


----------



## Sharpey

Pat Baz I am really sorry to hear your news today. I hope the sun is shining for you where you are


----------



## (hugs)

Evening Girls 

Patbaz I'm so sorry Hun to read that its not good news i was really hoping that is would be a bfp for you! i hope you take time for yourself and dh lots of     

Ali congrats on being PUPO   sorry it had lost some cells but like they have told you it was still worth carrying on, you never know Hun wishing you all the luck      

Skyelar hi Hun i started DR today so your prob 3days ahead of me but we have our scans on the same day the 8th, so we could be very similar in dates!! hope you start to feel better, just remembered myself to drink plenty of water  

Robinson Hows the patches Hun? its your scan next Monday isn't it! hope you are well  

Hi to everyone else hope your all well  

AFM what a beautiful day it has been me and dp was at hospital first thing this morn had to have bloods taken for rubella, as the last one had run out, picked all our drugs up and had a quick chat with the nurse about it all!! then went for our dinners was lovely in the sun   first injection down roll on the 8th for first scan   

Love to all


----------



## Robinson84

Hey all

Ali- Congrats hun on being PUPO 

Patbaz-     thinking of you hun

Hugs- Hey hun, patches are fine thanks. Dont really feel any different and side effects from d/reg seem to have gone. Ive had headache all day though but think thats just cos of hot weather and work . Yah for first injection. Wow the 8th will be here before you know it 

Lexsan- hey hun, hows you?

Maximom- Welcome hun 

Skyelar- Hey hun, I think we've cycled before?

Hope everyone else is well 

AFM- first linning scan mon but feeling very   since yesterday. DH found out his bro has got his girlfriend of 3mths pregnant. I really dont know why it upset me so much but just did. When will it be my turn. Am I always going to be Auntie Emma and never Mummy. Dont think sister in law just giving birth to baby helped  

xxxx


----------



## ali80

Robinson - It's really crappy isn't it. My brother and dh's brother have both become daddies since we began ttc, along with just about every friend we have   I work in a nursery with 40ish other women and just about all of them have had babies too   
It broke my heart when our nephew was born, I cried for hours   I'll be thinking of you     We're all here any time    

Hugs - Great feeling when things get moving isn't it  
Hi to everyone else
Ali x


----------



## Robinson84

Ali- thanks hun   Really good to know others are going through the same xxx


----------



## skyelar

Hi everyone.  
So tough when everyone is pregnant around you, I can manage to be upbeat and excited for them when I am going through treatment as I have the hopeful feeling it will be me next! Inbetween treatments however is so much tougher. I think we just have to keep positive and remember how excited everyone will be for us when it is our turn!
I think one of my close friends is going to be pregnant with her second soon and I am dreading it if she tells me in a group as I am scared how I will react. Only one of my friends knows about our struggle to conceive and I really don't want to look upset in front of others as I don't want the attention.
(Hugs) nice that we have scans on the same day, maybe due dates too!!

Robinson, don't think we have cycled before from your info but your name is definately familiar.  keep smiling
Hi to everyone else, hope those who are pupo are enjoying their pupo bubble and resisting the pee sticks! Xxx


----------



## mlky33

Hello everyone

I just had my first FET yesterday, 2 blastocysts day 5, one thawed with 90% cells intact, one 70% both expanding prior to transfer but the embryologist said one was hatching, what does this mean, she didnt seem too concerned about it. Also what is everyone's thoughts on resting post transfer? Thanks and keeping my fingers crossed for everybody x M


----------



## Lexan

Good Evening Ladies

Sharpey - Hi and welcome!

Hugs - good luck with your scan on the 8th

Robinson84 - I'm doing fine, thanks hun. We all feel like that when we know too well how hard it is to get preggy.  You will be a mummy soon.

Mlky33 -  Welcome , those are some good embryos, hatching means they are ready to be implanted.  Goodluck!

AFM -  really panicky day, the sharp pain in my side came back today but not as strong as Wednesday.  I have the AF-like feeling, thought it might be trapped wind from my jacket potatoes and bean lunch, but went to loo to poo(sorry tmi)  but I'm sat here still feeling it  .  Can AF arrive so soon, I am on 400mg cyclogest twice daily. Today is 3dp5dt,  this is torture!

Lex


----------



## ali80

Lexsan - I've had some twinges today too.....yay! Think mine is down to rushing around at work, hope I haven't hurt my bean   I never usually work on the first week of the 2ww, but had to go in today  
Lets both   its a good thing to have a few pains/twinges  

Mlky33 - They sound like fab embies, wish I had embies like that on board   

Ali x


----------



## (hugs)

Evening Everyone   what another beautiful day it has been  

Robinson glad the patches are going alright, sorry to hear about your DHs brothers gf and her pregnancy like many others on here what us women have to go through as well as putting up with close family and friends around us getting pregnant   i wouldn't mind I'm always nice and put on a brave face to my friends but it kills inside!! like you robinson i hope and   one day i will be mummy not just auntie!!  

Hello to everyone else whats everyone got planned this weekend? well best go dp want the computer  

Love to all


----------



## Lexan

Hi Ladies,  I guess most of you will be out enjoying the weather.  Just checking and sending massive sticky positive vibes and sprinkle some   .  I'm home relaxing, doing some washing and watching the days go by on the mad   .  Nothing to report today, just feeling tired and hungry all the time.


Ali - hope those twinges are embies making themselves a home.


Hi to everyone.


Lex


----------



## ali80

Lexsan - Thanks lovely  hope you're right. Funny you say that about being hungry! All I've done is eat! Can't get enough of food at the moment


----------



## No1 rainbow princess

Hi!

Should have probably posted this a few weeks ago but I'm wondering what I should be doing to prepare for my embies coming home! 
In my fresh cycle I drank protein drinks every day n increased my water intake and ate lots of protein.
This time I've been so laid back and trying to push the thoughts of the cycle to the back of my mind but since I detected my surge last night it's all becoming a bit more real and immediate!

I'm taking various zita west vitamins  and that's about it!

Any advice?

Oooh one last thing can anyone confirm if 5 day embies are transferred 5 days after surge is detected (3 days after for 3day embies n so on?) or doesn't it quite work Like that?

Thanks all xxx


----------



## Lexan

Ali-  hope  our increased appetite is a sign that our embies have implanted and need your nutritions   .


----------



## mlky33

Hello ladies  

Hope you are enjoying the sun, but pls don't stay out too long, keep those embies nice and cool

Lexisan and Ali80 thanks for the encouraging words

I'm not feeling hungrier than usual but having a dull ache ala pre-menstrual. Wondering if the 2ww for FET is any different to a fresh cycle? Thinking of testing on day 11 rather than day 10 since I have friends staying over Jubilee weekend

Rooibos tea- been reading conflicting advice, maybe just stick to good old plain water if in doubt!

mlky33 x


----------



## Lisajane73

HI Rainbowprincess

I am having a natural FET too and am just waiting for my surge which I am expecting tomorrow or Tuesday...  I have been told that ET will be 4 days after ovulation even though they are 5 day embies - not sure why though.

To be honest I haven't really thought about this cycle either, it's just been so much nicer than the medicated one i did last time and I am much more relaxed not taking the drugs.  The only thing I am doing is taking folic acid and baby aspirin (took that on my sucessful fresh cycle and so doing it again as it might help them stick!)

Sounds like we will be on our 2ww at around the same time.  Best of luck


----------



## (hugs)

Morning Ladies sun is shining here  

Robinson good luck with scan today Hun  

All the ladies PUPO hope all the pains and twinges are good signs ladies, sending lots of sticky and positives thoughts to you all     

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend   its been gorgeous here Ive been sunning myself...hahaha had a busy weekend had my nephew on Friday all night and most of Saturday went clothes shopping, then me and DP went out for a bite to eat! then had a BBQ with all of DPs fam over, yesterday wasn't really in the mood as he has such a big fam lots of brothers and sisters with lots of children   but put on a brave face!! had a awful nights sleep don't know if its the DR kicking in injections going ok day 5 of them already today no real side effects had a couple of headaches but don't know if thats the sun..roll on the 8th for scan  
takecare all have a nice day
Love to all


----------



## buis

just quick reply to say i took folic acid (pregnecare multi vits) baby asprin - though clinic and RELAX which i agree is alot easyer for a FET and i think is maybe why worked twice for me! good luck both of you and dont stress (easyer said than done)


----------



## hope1988

Hi guys,
I will also be having natural FET. Just waiting for my AF to arrive tmoro, i have no cramps like i usually do before it shows its face, so i have a feeling, i will be late. Aaargh so annoying, the time when i want it to come it wants to play games with me   Maybe because im stressing over it too much... But still cant help it. Any ideas of how i can make it come on time. I tried googling it, some say green tea helps, some say sex helps, however some say i cant really do much, itl come when it want to. Bit of bummer, that you can delay it by stress but you cant speed it up with anything. Well anyways i wish you both all the luck and keep us posted on how it goes..positives vibes         

P.S does anyone know, if my period is late by a week or so, do they still go ahead with transfer like normal after ovulation or will i have to wait till next cycle?


----------



## Robinson84

Hey ladies

What a lovely weekend  So nice to get some sun and enjoy a BBQ

Hugs- thanks hun. Scan went well linning at 6.4 already. They've upped me to double patches and back on Fri for another scan. How you feeling today?

All those ladies on the 2ww sending you all lots of              and love

xxx


----------



## kelly lou

Hi 

I had fet today and had two collapsed blastocysts put back does anyone know anything about collapsed  blastocysts? I'v never heard about them and I'm worried it's game over already.

Hope everyone else is doing ok x


----------



## No1 rainbow princess

Nice to hear from you all.

Lisa Jane... Any surge yet? I jumped in shock when I saw the smiley face! Lol hopefully you will have yours soon if not already... Would be nice to had a fet buddy! Keep me updated how u are getting along! Will beer you on!
I'm in for blood tests everyday now to see how my progesterone and oestrodial levels are doing...they are going up but not there yet said the nurse...mentioned cyclogest may be coming up shortly! Also expect to be on clexane... I took asprin last time so maybe that again too... Im waiting for my immune results to come through so im sure my marvelous medicines will shortly be revealed!
Hopefully we will have transfer soon....Maybe We will have jubilee embies!  

Buis... So happy to hear fet worked for you TWICE!!! a great story to give us girls some faith.
I've been thinking about the success rates v fresh and I don't hold a huge amount of hope but I think that the coping mechanisim kicking in...  your history is quite lifting! Thanks

Hope... Ooooh af is soooooo annoying! Such a cow! I dont know what can help bring on af... I have heard sex helps but I think that was dp telling me that when I ws waiting for mine!  
Mine arrived day 28 af pains etc then before it got Full flow it stopped!!! Just as ibwas feeling smug my cycle had readjusted so well after mc. See! Such a cow! Lol I had even turned up at the clinic to get my bloods done when I realised it had stopped so I couldn't get bloods done...
I hope that she arrives soon... Do try to stop thinking about it though I know how mental that sounds! Of course your thinking about it your human! Hugs x
In answer to your questin, I think that they will still go-ahead this month as they just follow your bodies natural cycle... I'm no expert though xxx


----------



## (hugs)

Robinson thats excellent news i reckon your transfer could be the following week eeekkkk how exciting!!   quick question about the patches i was reading the leaflet and it says put 1 on example the Monday than change to a fresh 1 on Thurs, and the same again is that right, coz to me that sounded like 3 days not 48 hrs i dunno guess I'll ask when I'm next at clinic! think today i have over done it Ive done my front garden and tidy the back done tea and done lots an lots of ironing I'm wiped...lol and DP seems to be doing my head in i feel like I'm getting in a horrible mood   oh well guna get a bath and bed night all positives vibes to you all        

Love to all


----------



## ali80

Kelly lou - Sorry I have no idea about collapsed blasts, I had a blast put back last week that had lost many cells, but they didn't give it a certain name or anything. Hope they are snuggling in tight    

Hugs - Sounds like you have been busy hun   Hope you get the patches thing sorted, all sounds very complicated  

Robinson - Good luck for Fridays scan, lining sounds good so far  

Mlky - How you doing today?  

Lexasn - Hope you're taking it easy?  

All ok here, had a lovely day with dh doing the garden, I did the easy bits and mainly supervised   and popped out for a nice lunch. Tomorrow we're off to Longleat with my niece and dh's nephew.....we must be mad! A 2 and 3 year old!!!!    
Love to all
Ali x


----------



## Lisajane73

Hi *Rainbow* - any luck with a date for your ET yet? presumably if you've had your surge then you have ovulated by now?? Daily blood tests are a pain huh? I have been backwards and forwards to the clinic (an hour away) every day since Thurs and I just hope tomorrow is the last trip before ET.

Interesting that you are awaiting immunes tests too...I got my results back last week and saw the consultant today and I will be having intralipids and steriods now as well as the clexane  He said that something came up positive on the screen and whatever it is (can't remember as there were so many results on the page, might have be Ro60 or something) can cause miscarriages or prevent implantation so I guess a few extra drugs will be worth it in the end. 

Hi *Hope* - sorry to hear that AF isn't playing ball. It's wierd isn't it how our bodies can play tricks on us. I used to be 2 days late quite regularly when we were TTC naturally (not knowing it wasn't going to happen) but it always gave me false hope Grrrrr! Hope she arrives soon so you can get on with things. I don't think it will prevent you cycling as they will just count from CD1 whenever that happens to be...

Good luck all!! Oh and yes *Rainbow*, looks like we will be PUPO for the Jubilee Weekend!


----------



## No1 rainbow princess

" beer you on"   sorry for my typos... I'm on the iPhone... I won't beer u on but I will cheer u on!
No et date yet... Waiting to see what progesterone n oestrodial are doing... They r on the up but not quite there yet....


----------



## hope1988

Thanks Ladies, Such a relief to hear that hopefully my cycle wont have to be cancelled. I think ill go crazy if i have to wait a whole month again. Cant wait to hear all your success stories, i bet its really exciting! 

Rainbow princess..yeh its awful when your body decides to play games! The clinic told me to ring up on day1 and then come in for bloods and scan on day 10/11. So thank god i wont have the problem of worrying about getting bloods done on first day of cycle. When i read about sex helping, i told DH and you should have seen they cheesy smile.haha Men!

Lisajane...Its ironic how AF doesnt come when you want her to and when you dont she shows her ugly face!


----------



## Lexan

Hi my fellow FET-ers

How are we doing today?

Kelly -  hi and welcome, I have never heard that term before.  DR google may be able to help?

Mlky33 - how you doing sweetie?

Hugs -  goodluck with dr and your up coming scan.

Robinson84 -  how many days are you now on estrogen, lining looking good hun! keep it up

Ali - enjoy your day with dh and family, posted in the 2ww about my day, but am doing well, considering.

AFM -  not a very good day but what can I do ehh?  Tested today and it was negative, still holding on to the little PMA I have left and pray for the best over the next couple of days.

Enjoy your day Ladies
Lex


----------



## Robinson84

Hey all

hugs- thanks hun  With patches it does say in leaflet every 3days or twice a week but with fet its every other day. i put 2 on yesterday as doubling up now then will change tomorrow and put two on other leg 

Lex- far too esrly to test ^bigbad ^. Keep posistive hun  

Ali- thanks hun. All sounds good for you not long now. Excited for you

kelly- sorry hun ive never heard of that. Good luck for 2ww

xxx


----------



## kelly lou

Hi all 

Lexsan: I tried dr google is info on fresh collapsed blastis not so much on fet I guess I just have to   and wait it out !! This is the hardest part for me. 
I'm   for you xx


----------



## Lexan

Hi Kelly, I just google it and a few forum people has been talking about it. I think its when the embryo stopped growin and/or loses cell. Don't worry, just pray they are growin healthy and strong in their rightful enviroment


----------



## skyelar

Lexsan   too early to test! Keep positive xx

Robinson what patches are you on? My clinic just used cyclogest pessaries and oestrogen tablets

Hugs, how is d/r doing? I am feeling so much better because I am remembering to drink lots of water! Not too long til our scan day, I am quite positive I won't be ready for the next stage by then, but an extra week d/ring isn't the end of the world.

Love and positive thinking to everyone xx


----------



## (hugs)

Hello Ladies  

Lexsan keep positive Hun      like the rest of the ladies have said abit early yet   for a good result for you Hun  

Robinson thanks Hun yeah thats what i thought lol thanks for making it much more clear for me   lol 

Skyelar DR is going alright thank you   but don't want to speak to soon hahaha roll on scan for us both and we can move on to next stage  

Kelly Lou hello and welcome congrats on being PUPO  

Ali hows you Hun? hope you had a nice day out with DH and the kiddies  

Mlky how you doing hope the 2ww is going ok for you  

Hi to anyone i have forgotten not alot to update really day 6 of DR feeling ok up to now, AF will be due end of week thats about it from me going to watch my programme now than bed night all

Love to all


----------



## flowerdew

Ladies and quick question for you...
I'm due to have my one and only frozen embryo implanted in the next few weeks (I'm on day 7 of natural cycle.) 
My acupuncturist has said I MUST have sex when I get 'the surge' but my clinic has said only if unprotected.
Is this true?!
I guess they won't be able to detect if I AM pregnant..so what could happen?
Thank you in advance X


----------



## No1 rainbow princess

My clinic never advised one way or the other, I'm guessing they would have said no sex/unprotected sex otherwise?
Saying that I'm about to have transfer and this morning they took bloods as usual but tested progesterone and hcg! I thought they had made a mistake as they usually test progesterone and estrodial but maybe thu were ensuring im not pregnant before et?!?

Sorry I'm not much help am I!?! Good luck with your transfer x

Anyhow, I was sitting at work when out of the blue my clinic just called and said come for transfer ASAP!
I never knew it was today! No warning at all! How mad!
So I've abandoned work and am waiting to go in for embryo transfer...! My frosties are defrosting as we speak! I hope they don't have to defrost too many and pray they are great quality...

I'm so excited! Xxx


----------



## ali80

Well I have finally caved in and tested 2 days early, a bfn here so far, I know it's early but I have zilch se and so not feeling it  
Looks like I've got a long summer of waiting, it's 18 weeks to get started again      good old nhs hey!
Sorry for lack of personals  
Love and luck to everyone 
Ali x


----------



## (hugs)

Ail I'm so sorry to read that Hun i really do hope and   that the result changes for you in 2days time!! thinking of you and   for a bfp for you Hun lots of       
big


----------



## Lexan

Just popping in to wish hugs and and skyelar goodluck with their d/r and scans...know I'm thinking of you all  .


----------



## Robinson84

Hey all

Hope were all well? Boo to the rain 

Ali- sending you big    . Im very sorry to read your post and   its changed

hugs- Hey hun, Glad d/rs going ok. When is baseline?

Skyelar- on oestrogen patches, then will have progesterone tablets and pessaries soon.

Lex- Hope your ok hun 

AFM- second linning scan tomorrow. Feeling abit nervous as may find out transfer day. 

xxx


----------



## ali80

Hi fellow fet'ers

Robinson - Good luck tomorrow, hope et is soon    

Lexsan - Yay June tomorrow! Not long now  

Hugs - Glad the dr is going ok, I always found that bit ok too   When is the first scan?

Kelly lou - Hope your feeling more positive now hun  

I just met with a FF and put the world to rights!   She's had a tough time, but is now expecting twins    It was nice to be with proof that it can and will happen for us   
Off now to the support group meeting at my local hospital  
      for everyone
Ali x


----------



## (hugs)

Evening all  

Ali hope you are alright Hun? I'll be   for you  yeah DR going alright just getting on with it I'm so different this time around to my fresh cycle the only time i think about IVF or FET is when i have to do my jab or come on ff! ff has been a god send and is deffo proof it can happen for us all one day   

Robinson ooooo how exciting a date for transfer maybe! Thats brill   good luck with scan tomorrow   a week tomorrow my scan cant wait lol 

Skyelar hows the DRing going Hun?  

Lexsan thanks for the good wishes   hows you doing?  

Kelly Lou hows you Hun?  

Mlky hows the 2ww  

AFM Been DRing a week today now got my first scan a week tomorrow the 8th same as skyelars, to see if DR is completed hope so then i can move on to the stimming bit for FET, thats about it really from me feeling a tad emotional today DP shouted at me earlier and i started filling up   and then got really angry, so hope this is a sign that AF is on her way!!   

Love to all


----------



## skyelar

Hi all

Ali   really hope it changes xx

Robinson good luck for tomorrow, I hope its an excited nervous you are feeling xx

Lexan hope you are hanging in there and staying positive x

Hugs still dr with me xx Think af is going to come full flow tomorrow, have been spotting for a couple of days. I hope it isn't too bad this time as I have a busy weekend at work!  Feeling really positive and excited today, don't know why but its nice. It doesn't take much for that to change tho so I am enjoying the feeling while it lasts.

Good luck to everyone else    lots of love xx


----------



## ali80

BFN as expected   Feeling a bit sorry for myself   but I'm not letting those pesky PCO beat me!!  
Wishing all of you the very best of luck with your cycles, and that all your dreams come true     I'll pop back and check on you all, thanks for sharing my fet journey, you've all been lovely  
Ali x


----------



## Jenny74

Morning ladies - I haven't posted in a while but have been reading

Ali - so sorry hon    

AFM - my head is in a right mess this morning, I went for a scan and bloods as I havent had a bleed yet on dr.
My lining measured at 9.3 so clearly haven't down regged yet but then he said he could see what looked like a very early pregnancy sac, and asked me if there was any chance of me being pregnant! Well my answer was I would be very surprised after all these years of trying, whilst frantically trying to work out if it would be possible.  We have hardly done the deed recently, I have a latex allergy so can't use condoms so whilst I have been dr we have used the withdrawal method, I know not 100% effective but given my history I thought we would be quite safe.
He added hcg to my bloods and I am now waiting on the call with the results.  Of course I went straight to sainsburys and bought a poas test and did it in the toilets, it was negative  . So now don't know what to think.  If it is, then have the dr drugs done any damage?, if it's not then it is a cyst, will this compromise treatment? talk about messing with a hormonal emotionally charged women's head.
I am going to a wedding this afternoon so really hope the call comes through beforehand as I don't think I can bring myself to turn my phone off till I know one way or the other, plus I need to clear my head before the wedding really?
Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## (hugs)

Ali massive   hun i do feel for you hope you are bearing up i know how hard this is after all we put our self's through aswell give yourself time i know its easier said then done but time is a great healer!! thanks for sharing your FET journey, hope you stay in touch on here, takecare of yourself hun  

Jenny wow what a head mess that is sorry you've had a confussing day by the sounds of things hope the clinic got back to you with a answer hun, i cant answer your question as i can have unprotected sex as i don't have tubes, but when i did i was told to use protection as it is pos you can become preg when on all these drugs! hope you get it sorted so you can carry on with your TX good luck!  

Robinson hope your scan went well hun?  

Skyelar glad DR is going good for you hun, did AF come in full flow today? mine did this evening feeling pretty crap too!  

Hi to the rest of the ladies hope you are all well  

AFM nowt to update really AF came with full force this evening so feeling pretty crappy now   well i hope everyone has a lovely long weekend   Love to all


----------



## mlky33

hello everyone

I've been trying to not think about my testing day but the swollen breasts and abdominal aches aren't easy to ignore
just wanted to send everyone lots of    
we need all we can get!

this long weekend, let's not forget about the ppl in our life who have been supportive, spend time with them and let them know we appreciate them being there for us through our journey


----------



## No1 rainbow princess

Hello all,

Room for another one  

I'm on my 2ww after a natural fet. I've tried to keep off cycle buddies threads as I get so obsessed and compare etc but now I can't help it! I have relented to my obsessing.
I have had 2x5bb blasts put back and otd is the 9th... I woke up this morning thinking to test already! I'm such a nutter    
I didn't test as I'm sure it's way too early... I tested day 6 on my last tx and got a bfp! (MMC)
But I think day 3 is pushing it a bit lol

Robinson, my old cycle buddy! Nice to see you on here... I've noticed a few familiar names cycling ATM... I suppose it's the right time after the 2 month suggested wait between cycles. Let's hope we all strike gold this time!

Jenny, keen to hear your news! How u feeling? I hope the wedding went well x

Hello to all n I'm hoping this thread is a lucky one for us all... Good luck x


----------



## annied

Hello ladies

<<hugs>> Ali - be kind to yourself.

Jenny - Hope AF has turned up.

Rainbow Princess - I'm a couple of days behind you - but please step away from the pee sticks!! Ha ha!

Thought it would be ok to join you? I'm currently 3dp5dt and getting a little obsessed reading whatever I can! I feel lucky as during my last FET the 2 embies I had did not survive the thaw and this time both embies did! It's our 4th time - so hoping we'll be lucky. I do think it's just down to biological luck. OTD for me is 11th.

Good luck girls - may this be all of our times!


----------



## No1 rainbow princess

Annied, I'm 3dp 5dt too! Our clinics must give different advice on how long to wait... Then again mine do a hcg blood test n tell us not to poas. Oh and I just poas, absolutel pathetic idea I know n i dont feel sad cos I knew it would not show even if I was... I've just been sleeping as so tired and was dreaming about poas so just done it half asleep... Dp would go mental! Must hide all evidence and leave them at home whilst go away for the weekend.


----------



## annied

Dreaming about POAS! That is so funny   When they gave me my test date I thought it was quite soon, but they're the experts! Any funny symptoms? I am trying so hard not to symptom spot!

Nice to know someone in the same boat as me. I'm away next weekend, which will be when I get tempted to test...


----------



## kelly lou

Hi ladies

I'v not posted for a while just had a quick read through & tried to catch up.

Mlky33- I' m feeling just like you achie fuller (.)(.) and period type aches which have been stronger today on and off I'm 7dp5dt

Jenny- I hope you get some answers soon   

Ali80- so sorry for your bfn   

Afm slowly going round the bend I have had tender (.)(.) since 2 or 3 day past et I'v had achey pains since 3/4 days past et which feel a lot like period pains today had them about 3 times today I swing from its not worked to feeling hopeful ! Any one else feeling similar ?

 To everyone xx


----------



## No1 rainbow princess

Kelly Lou I'm with you on the going round the bend but no twinges or sore boobs or anything for me. This time last cycle I had imPlantation spotting already for two days so I am now feeling like nothing is happening in there n it's not worked. I think I would have felt something by now!  ^ 
Torture!


----------



## Fizzwizz

Hi Ladies,

May I join you? I am waiting for a FET on 8th, at this point in time I am very worried about my embryos not surviving the thaw (that happened in December and was heartbreaking!)

I have been told my OTD will be the 16th June, does this seem a little early to you? (My embryos are 6 day blasts).

Good luck to everyone!

Fizzwizz.


----------



## kelly lou

No 1 rainbow princess

It's torture this waiting game I'v not had implantation bleeding.
I have a friend who went through this 7 times on her last go had no symptoms what so ever on her wait and got a bfp with twins she then bleed on and off till 15 weeks and now has 7 week old twin boys I hope this helps a little but I know it's so hard at this time   xx


----------



## No1 rainbow princess

Thank for your reassuring words Kelly Lou.
It's really boosting to hear that story and I am really happy for your friend. I bet she is over the moon.
I really hope I have twins growing in my belly as we speak!
My fear is that the embies went in and just Died and that's why I'm not feeling anything.
I'm in the process of reading the 2ww symptom thread and it's reassuring to read some woman have no symptoms at all... But then they are a minority... See....I'm nuts but I know u get it too since u are on this torturous wait also.
I wish u every success n hopefully not too much mental damage along the way! Xxx

Hey fizzwizz,

Welcome aboard.
I hope your fet goes smoothly. Your otd does sound early but it seems that they are doing 14 days from egg collection... Will they be doing a blood test to check rather than a hpt?

X


----------



## kelly lou

Rainbow princess really pleased it gave you some hope xx
I am convinced mine has not worked really do have period pains today rang clinic they sais chance it could be early pregnancy but also Could well be period and it's about now I could bleed if it not worked I felt like this with my first cycle that I bleed before otd 
Big   xx


----------



## annied

Hello ladies

Fizzwizz - I've been in EXACTLY the same boat as you - last FET both my embies didn't make it and it felt like the end of my world. This time around I had very little hope and was expecting to get a call with bad news - but both my embies made it! Fingers crossed your experience is the same too - no one gets that much bad luck!

Every lady has such a range of symptoms and experiences - it's just so hard to tell. Keep positive and fingers crossed for some biological luck for all of us!! xx


----------



## bbeauty

Hi ladies

hope you don't mind me joining in?

I had my FET on sunday, so 4dp6dt. I only managed to have one blastocyst transfed, we had 3 frozen , but only the 1 survived the thaw. I was so gutted when they told me the news, as I was hoping for a couple of trys with FET before going onot a new fresh cycle. I was really ill on my last cycle  .

Have been positive the last few days, and been resting but today I feel different, not positive and even a little pmt'ish. So unsure what is going on, thought I felt twinges yesterday, could that be implantation or just my period coming. Not sure what I should be feeling right now if anything.

any advice would br grateful.

xx


----------



## finchy

Hi ladies

I can join you now!  I'm PUPO with 2 embies that both (amazingly) survived the that.  I'm now 2dp3dt so a looooooong way to go.  Don't know if anyone can help me but did anyone else's embies lose cells in the thaw?  I had 2 perfect 8 cells frozen, graded 4/3 and 3/4 and they both looked like they'd done 10 rounds with Mike Tyson after the thaw and were down to 5/6 cells each.  Feeling pretty down about chances of success so any good news stories very welcome.

Good luck to everyone else!
x


----------



## R-Mart81

Has anyone else been given Clomid before their FET? I just started Clomid and Metformin two days ago in preparation for our first FET. I had a normal IVF cycle last month but because I developed OHSS, we did not get pregnant. This will be our last try here in Korea before we move back to the US so I am really hoping it works. We have 12 frozen embryos and we will be trying to ship the remaining embryos back the the US for later use, but it's not going to be easy to get them home.


----------



## finchy

Hi Ladies, I'm looking for some success stories if anyone can help! I'm PUPO with 2 embies that both (amazingly) survived the thaw.  I had 2 perfect 8 cells frozen, graded 4/3 and 3/4 and they both looked like they'd done 10 rounds with Mike Tyson after the thaw and were down to 5/6 cells each.  Did anyone else lose a lot of cells and still go on to get BFP's?

x


----------



## skyelar

Good luck for tomorrow Fizzwizz! Pray your embies thaw beautifully! Xx

All you PUPO ladies hope you are hanging in there xx

Afm scan tomorrow to see if I am down regged, not hopeful about it as am still spotting. I expect to have to dr for another week. Booo, I am so impatient! Feeling excited about this cycle right now and not sure why but its lovely! Hope my negative thoughts stay away!!

Hugs good luck for scan tomorrow xx


----------



## hope1988

Hi RainbowPrincess,
How did the transfer go? Hope it all went well for you.xx


----------



## No1 rainbow princess

Thanks hope, it went really well and although my otd is this saturday Ive cheated and poas several times and have got a pregnant 1-2 on a cb digital!!!
Obviously very early days but a hurdle overcome either way...

How's things with you!?? I'd af play ball?

Lisajane... Have you had et? 

Flowerdew, is et happening anytime soon?


----------



## Lisajane73

Hello

Yes I had ET on Sunday so I am 4dp5dt and am symptom spotting like the clappers!  
Have been a bit crampy (not like AF) on and off, a bit windy/constipated (but I guess that's the Crinone) and yesterday I was _incredibly _thirsy and therefore weeing loads. Today I have had very watery CM - definitely didn't have this last time on my unseccueful FET so am  it's a good sign...

Conragts *Rainbow Princess* on your BFP! Sounds like you are very happy but cautious - have you reached your OTD yet or have you been POAS early?? What were your symptoms?? Could you tell before you tested??

How are things with you *Hope*? Did your AF turn up or is it still missing in action??


----------



## Betty-Boo

Merging this thread with the FET cycle buddies thread   


Tis x


----------



## No1 rainbow princess

Thanks thetis.

Lisajane, congrats on being pupo! How exciting!!! I didn't have any symptoms at all in the first few days... I was convinced it hadn't worked (I have a fet diary so have logged everything, feel free to read) ive been testing for days too and was driving myself nuts... Day 6 my boobs started getting really itchy!   sorry! Tmi!
But they really did... I had no implantation bleed in first few days like ibdid last cycle... But I am having a little pink now... Very faint but dr sad it was normal n not to worry.
I think thirsty is a good sign! I had it last cycle and I've been quite thirsty this time round too...
One other tmi thing is that i had a blood booga on both my bfp cycles... I don't ever normally... Sorry! Lol
Btw My Otd is Saturday... I got a faint second line day 6... 

Symptom spotting is so frustrating... I was so down thinking it def hadnt worked... Stay strong! It's looking good n you stand as good a chance as anyone! I wish you well...

Hello to everyone... Sorry to encroach your thread though it will be nice to chat to those in similar situations... I will have a read through on your recent pages...

Love to all x


----------



## skyelar

Congrats rainbow princes!  Great news xx


----------



## hope1988

Hi RainbowPrincess, 
Yes my AF arrived yipeee!    Im currently day 2 today. Going for scan next friday (day 10). DH was saying he hasnt known anyone to be so excited to see AF. Ironic though as this time next month ill be hoping and praying for   

Anyhow Lisajane that answers your question, il be joining in the action with you guys   YAY Wishing you all the luck with this FET, hopefully its all signs for BFP


----------



## hope1988

Rainbowprincess...just wanted to say CONGRATUALTIONS    Really pleased for you!  I thought i replied to your message but laptop battery died, just read through the post and obviously didnt   sorry. Wishing you all the best for tomorrow..keep us updated, i get so excited when i hear a success story. It builds my hope.


----------



## Kia Kaha

Hey everyone!!

Im 1dp5dt..... so a little way to go yet!!! OTD 17th June....

Well done to those of you who have had a recent BFP from an FET..... of course we all know its reassuring to hear success stories........
And I'm sorry for all of u who this time wasn't yours..... i send u strength to keep going x

Wishing with all my might (with half of the world (family n friends) who know what we're doing!!) that THIS is our time...... C'mon!!!! 

xxx


----------



## skyelar

Hi girls! Hope everyone is doing ok! So many PUPO ladies    it is your time!

I am gobsmacked, had scan today and am down regged! Lining was 3mm. Last two times it has taken me 3 weeks to dr and even then my lining wasn't under 4mm. Started on climival tablets for 2 weeks then to be re scanned. They look for lining to be 8mm and above I think, last time this took 3 weeks so we will see.

Love and  to all xx


----------



## ncbail81

Hi,

wow - it's great to see so many BFPs appearing - congratulations!

I had my 2nd scan today which i had hoped would show a thick enough lining to have ET on Tues next week but unfortunately, it was only 6mm so have got to up the HRT tablets for another week and am having another scan on 15th - v frustrated and disappointed but suppose it is best the wait to make sure everything is in order. I was just thinking that I reacted so well to all the drugs last year on the fresh cycle that things would go well and smoothly this time too; but as DH says, if we are going to have a hiccup in this cycle too, it's best it is at this stage.......

fingers crossed for all those testing over the weekend!

x


----------



## (hugs)

Evening Ladies  

Skyelar hey hun great news on your scan, glad you can move on to the next step! yay!  

Ncbail81 sorry to hear your lining wasn't thick enough hun it will get there though stay   hun  

Robinson hey hun haven't seen you on here for a bit hope everythings Good with you? transfer should be soon shouldn't it! exciting times  

Good luck to all the ladies PUPO and in the 2ww hope it passes quickly with a BFP at the end for us all       

sorry to those i haven't mentioned thinking of you all  

AFM first scan today went really well my lining was so thin she said she couldn't see it   i have now been put on the patches to thicken the lining up, and back on the 18th for my first scan they would like to see the lining at 10mm but can go below but only to about 8mm!! so first patch on this evening, eeekkk moving quickly now  

Love to all


----------



## skyelar

Ncbail81, I know it is frustrating but your husband is right. My piece of advice to anyone is not to get too focused on dates because things like that happen all the time. You will get there tho so stay positive.

Hugs, thanks I started my HRT tablets yesterday, last time on day 2 I felt awful so today I really must remember to drink loads of water. My next scan is on 22nd so possible ET on 27th but maybe a week later if lining not thick enough.

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend. Positive thinking to everyone xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

It's great to see so many bfp.   Congratulations. 

I've just started my third fet. Taking three progynova tablets a day plus cetrotride injections at couple of points. I was wondering if any of you pass a fluidy discharge, consistency of water really, whilst on the progynova?

Thanks

Xx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey all

I havnt been on for a while as been super busy with work and one thing and another.

I see theres lots of new ladies. Wishing you all lots of luck and sending loads of          your way

Hugs- Hey hun, congrats on being d/regged  18th will be here before you know it. My linning took a little longer than expected so after my first linning scan was on double patches then after 2nd linning scan they started me on the tablets but only 3 and that seemed to do the trick. Had my last scan on Wed. 

Skyelar- Hey hun, Glad your all d/regged too  Hope your linning thickens up quickly

Rainbow- Congrats hun 

ncbail81- I had the same on my second scan so they upped dose but then nest scan it was 9.4mm!! Good luck to you

AFM- ET booked for wed  Last jab was last night which is such a lovely feeling. However the pessaries take its place and additional tablets. 

xxx


----------



## (hugs)

Hey All  

Hope everyone is having a good weekend 

Robinson nice to hear from you hun glad all is well! whoop for transfer on weds thats great news darl  

Welcome and big hello sugarpielauar  

Skyelar well done hun for moving on to the next stage, thickening your lining, i need to start drinking more water too, if i have it in a glass i cant drink much, but if i have it in a bottle i can drink more strange!!  

Ncbail81 hows you feeling hun?  

Hello to the rest of the ladies hope you are all well and enjoying your weekend!  

AFM not alot to report really head a banging headache since i put my first patch on yesterday   was going to take my nephew today in to town for a treat and some shopping but the weather is crap, so will do it tomorrow hopefully!! staying in tonight with DP a nice Chinese and DVD  

Love to all


----------



## skyelar

Hi guys

Hi sugarpielaura, what is cetrotride? Can't say I noticed any watery discharge previously, however my memory is terrible at the moment. Blaming the drugs. I am still having a bit of brown discharge (tmi!!) Which is a bit concerning. Hope it doesn't affect my thickening of the lining. 

Hugs, sounds like a nice night planned! I am with dh in body but football is on so I am pretty invisable right now! Know exactly what you mean about drinking more if its from a bottle. I find it good to keep filling a bottle up then you can see how much you are drinking. I aim for 2litres min a day and am doing ok with that so far. Although this am drank about a litre after my HRT tablets then felt sick!

Robinson, good to hear from you, good luck for wednesday  xx

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend xx


----------



## magsandemma

Hi all


Will try to have a read through and see where everyone is at, looks like a busy thread.


We have just had our 2nd Fet cycle and this was a natural one so has been very surreal as dont really feel like I have done anything as no scans or drugs pre ET, we are now 3dp3dt and feeling very nauseous and achey but think this is down to the gestone, and have nice sore butt and legs due to the jabs too


Good luck all


Maggie
xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Thanks for the welcome. I used to be on is thread and it's strange being back again. 

Skyelar: cetrotride is an injection I get to stop me ovulating. I down reg with a month on the pill. Get a large 3mg injection at the clinic, start hrt tablets and then 5 days in (Tom), I have a small 0.25 cetrotride injection to do Tom, sun and mon. 

Xx


----------



## Fizzwizz

Hi Ladies,

Just a quick update; my 2 Frosties both survived the thaw - I was soooo happy.

Transfer was on Friday 8th so just a waiting game now! OTD Saturday 16th.

Trying to relax and take it easy and not over analyse- not my strong point!!

Good luck all!

Fizzwizz!


----------



## skyelar

Great news Fizzwizz     for your bfp. Enjoy the PUPO bubble xx

Sugarpielaura, everyone seems to have different drugs etc it confuses me! When is your ET? Or do you not know yet? Xx


----------



## zoeelise

Hi everybody    Im hoping im posting in the right place, ive been an 'observer' for a few years but have never actually posted anything. My hubby and i are awaiting a nat cycle FET and LH surge been very annoyingly late this month.  Anyhoo, Ive surged this morning and tried phoning my clinic (Liverpool womens) and despite them assuring me they were now open 7 days a week, I now realised they are still closed on Sundays   .  Ive tried to glean any info i can from trawling t'internet to no avail. Soooo, im going slightly    and am hoping some kind peep may be able to help me out. Does anyone know what the procedure is at LWH for Sunday surges? Im so worried they will say we have to  postpone this cycle. I know as well as anyone that 'good things come to those who wait' so am trying to chill and be patient.......... not doing so well at that   ........
Many thanks and       and        to all xx Zoe


----------



## hope1988

Wow great news Fizzwizz congrats!! ..Bet your well chuffed   Now its just the waiting game..boohoo...keep us all updated, would love to hear another success story xx


----------



## magsandemma

Fizz whizz congrats on being PUPO, can I just ask how many embryos you had put back and at what stage as I had fet with day 3 embies on 6th but my otd isn't until 20th June! Which seems a long te compared to yours good luck 

Good luck to everyone else hoping to catch up later 

Maggie xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Fizzwizz and magsandemma: congrats on being pupo. 

Skyelar: I know. Everyone has different drugs. I don't know when et is yet. Last two times,it was 2 weeks after I started. I'm not holding out much hope that I'll reach et though. 

Xx


----------



## ncbail81

Hi ladies,

I am feeling a bit more positive again now- thanks hugs & skyelar & Robinson. What will be will be so wil keep   that things go to plan this week and that I am just making a lovely bed for our embies- they next task is to establish how many we can have put back. We have six and ideally would like 2 put back if possible but we aren't sure if we will be allowed as it is a funded cycle - fingers crossed.

Congrats fizz whizz and mags on being PUPO- it's weird how everyone's timings and dates are so varied.

Off to hopefully enjoy a little bit of sunshine now by doing some jobs in the garden.

Nicola
X


----------



## (hugs)

Hey Girls,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome to magsandemma and also congrats on being PUPO!!   

Fizz whizz congrats to you also on being PUPO!!   

Sugarpielauar congrats hun on being PUPO hope the 2ww goes quickly for you all!!  

ncbail81 hey hun nice to see your feeling abit more positive   things will go to plan hun 6 is a number to play with, i have 5 and will be thawing 2 at a time and are also hoping for 2 back but my clinic are very strict on age, and multiple births etc!! wishing you lots of luck   

Skyelar it was a nice night thanks, luckily for me my DP isn't in to football, but i feel ya hun i cant stand it lol yeah I'm sticking to the bottle technique as it seems to work better for me! i wouldn't worry to much about the discharge sorry (tmi) ladies Ive just nicely finished my period and some of the drugs do course breakthrough bleeding, as long as its not full flow of blood than you'll be fine!!   

Robinson hope your enjoying your weekend only a few days till transfer! how exciting!!   

Hope hi there hows you?  

Love to all


----------



## annied

hey ladies

Hope you are all well - it's hard to keep up!

Hugs - hope your headache is better. 

Sugarpielaura - I'm on Progynova and although I've had a slight discharge - nothing I would call 'watery'. How is your 2ww going??

My OTD is tomorrow - although I've been testing daily. I have had three out of five tests come up with a faint line - but the line isn't getting darker and am worried about chemical. I tested today and a very faint line came up. Surely it would be darker as tomorrow is OTD? I did have 2 days of browny/mucusy discharge at 6 and 7dpt (Sorry if TMI) which I was hoping was implantation. I am VERY glad to be near the end of the 2ww as I haven't coped well this time and it's my 4th try. 

Worry, worry, worry! So sick of it!

Good luck ladies - wishing you all buckets of positive vibes


----------



## (hugs)

Annied thanks hun goodluck for OTD hun    hope and   its a BFP for you lots of luck!!


----------



## No1 rainbow princess

Hugs good luck for tomorrow although it seems it's already looking good!
With your five tests, the first couple show up negative then the later positive?
Were they around the same time? Same brand?
It sounds very positive for you.
The spotting sounds like implantation to me and lines dont get much darker straight away. There is a thread called 'poas holics calling all early testers ' (something like this) and one lasy has posted a great photo of am's and pm's twice daily pee sticks... U can see slight differences in some but not massively...take a peek I'm sure it will make u feel better!

Good luck xxx


----------



## magsandemma

Thanks Ladies for the welcomes and good luck vibes

Hugs - Sounds very promising for tomorrow, will be looking out for you BFP post in the morning!!

I did a natural fet this time, although started taking gestone the day before transfer, should of been 2 days earlier but what with bank hols etc. Anyhow just wondered as I cant remember but I am geting hot flushes, I feel absolutely exhausted I mean yesturday and today I went to bed for a nap in the aft thankfully my partner wasnt working.  Even my partners mother today was asking if I was ok as she said I looked shattered.  Also I am getting lots of cramping in left side ovary uterus area, had bizarre shotting pain in bits today and top of legs, but surely its too early for any real symptoms to appear as only 4dp3dt, god I am going to be like a crazed mad women come the end of next week I still have another 10 days before otd.

How is everyone else coping with this madness, I am arranging coffee mornings out with friends whilst little one at nursery to keep me busy from obsessing!!!

Sorry to go on
Good luck all

Maggie
xx


----------



## No1 rainbow princess

Magsandemma, firstly your little girl is very cute! Congratulations n good luck on making her a sibling!
I think your right n it's maybe too early for symptoms but who knows what's going on in there!
Hot flushes could be gestone, stabbing pains? I'm not sure since you've had natural fet... Maybe it is Embie snuggling in! 
I hope the symptoms come flooding in soon... I find that to be reassuring though I had none this time, well aside from very itchy boobs! Sorry tmi!  

Good luck x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

(hugs): I'm not pupo yet. Quite a bit away from it and not sure I'll reach et this time tbh. 

Annied: I'm not on my 2ww yet. Only a few days in to progynova tablets. Good luck for tomorrow. It all sounds very positive.  

Magsandemma: the 2ww is horrible. Glad to hear that you are keeping yourself busy. 

Xx


----------



## (hugs)

Sugarpielaura I'm so sorry Hun must of got you confussed with someone else! do forgive me drugs are making my brain funny! lol  

Magsandemma and No1 rainbow princess im not PUPO or testing tomorrow hun think you got my confussed with annied or someone lol


----------



## No1 rainbow princess

Were all getting confused!  
Sorry sorry sorry... My message was meant for annied!   
I was thinking about your name being cute though so maybe that's why I added it on by mistake! 
My heads all over the place.

Xxx


----------



## zoeelise

Well got through to the clinic this morning and frosties are being thawed in the morning, so fingers crossed! xxxxx   

From Volunteer - merged with Cycle Buddy thread to gain more support


----------



## magsandemma

Annied  -  Hoping you got your BFP this morning 


Zoeelise - Hope all goes well with the thaw tomorrow, will you be having et tomorrow too?


Rainbow princess -  Thank you , yes Lou is gorgeous and we are so lucky to have her, just would love a sibling for her, she signs that she wants a baby bless her!




AFM well today is 5dp3dt and I have still have some niggles in lower abdo and a few aches in the ovary regions along with a few aches lower belly button, all strange, also I am still having waves of nausea but also today twice the nausea has turned to gagging, which I am sure has never happened before on gestone so hoping this is a good sign altho still was too early!! Also some aches in the boobs.  Cant believe I have another 9days til testing.


How are others who are on the 2ww surviving??


Maggie
xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hiya,

(hugs): no worries at all. The drugs do indeed drive me crazy!  

No1rainbowprincess: no problem at all. Thanks. Hope you are well.  

Zoeelise: I hope that the thaw goes well.  

Magsandemma: all sounding great. The wait is the most frustrating thing. Stay strong. 

Annied: everything crossed for you today.  

Afm,well scan tomorrow which is only 7 days since started hrt tabs. That's earlier than last two fets. Can I ak when you had your first scan with fet? Anyway,passing a lot of fluid again and think it'll be cancelled tomorrow. Going to be distraught if that is the case. 

Xx


----------



## annied

Hello all

Well - surprisingly a BFP for me! I have been doing standard tests and getting a faint line, but did a clearblue digital for my OTD and got a positive 1 - 2 weeks. We are over the moon considering this is 4th time for us. I teach children who have been excluded from mainstream school and it is often violent, so need to keep out of the way! 

Zoeelise - good luck for transfer honey. Rest up.

Good luck Maggie! 2ww is enough to drive you bananas hey?

Hugs to all. xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Congratulations annied,that's fantastic news.  

Xx


----------



## (hugs)

Annied yay Hun   to you super news


----------



## zoeelise

Thanks for all the messages of support ladies xxx Massive congrats Annied!


----------



## magsandemma

Morning all


Annied  -  BIg Congrats on your offical BFP, it must be a great feeling xx by the way when did you first start testing??


How is everyone holding out on the 2ww, I am trying really hard to not symptom spot but I cant help it with every little twinge and every little wave of nausea I just keep thinking its worked then a few minutes later I think its just the drugs and gonna set myself up to be disappointed again, OMG do I really have over a week of this left!!!


Must stop waffling, good luck all


Maggie
xx


----------



## hope1988

Morning...
Magsandemma - Bless you, i bet it must be hard trying not to symptom spot. Hold in there hun only a week to go! x
Annied - Big Big Congratulations on BFP. Bet you on cloud 9. Best of luck x
Zoeelise - How did it go? Keep us updated, would love to hear another success story. Good luck hun x
Rainbowprincess - How is the 2ww for you? Any symptoms apart from itchy boobs  lol

AFM got my first scan and bloods appt on friday, nervous, hope all is well with lining etc.

xxx


----------



## Cazzabazza

Hi there,

Room for another one? My hubby and I are doing a natural frozen embie cycle after first IVF cycle which ended in Miscarriage in April at 8 weeks. We have one precious frostie so just hoping its going to be a strong one. I am going in to clinic tomorrow for what will probably be last scan, no natural surge yet (even though day 14 already) lining at the right thickness but follicle not quite big enough yet. Looking at targeting next weds for transfer.

Good luck to you all you ladies it is so inspiring and reassuring to know I am not alone. 

xxx


----------



## zoeelise

Cazzabazza, i know what you mean, ive found this site completely essential in this cycle and our previous cycles of treatment.  It just helps so much to know others are having a similar time. Good luck with everything xxx


8 frostie babies successfully thawed this morning with a plan of blastocyst transfer on Sat morning     . So excited but nervous to be on the rollercoaster again.  I just keep trying to focus on every little hurdle and be so grateful when we clear a stage successfully.  Also looking at my little girl who was a successful FET in 2008 I know our journey might not be the conventional one but is special and beyond worth it xxxxxx


Sorry for waffling!


Sending huge thick lining/good surge/fab follicle/great defrost/sticky vibes to everybody xxxxxx


----------



## hope1988

Congrats Zoeelise on the successful thaw..your right about taking each step at a time, once that done you can concentrate on the next. Thats the best way, because in this journey anything is possible at any time and best not to take anything for granted. Im totally on your wavelength   

Best of luck for saturday 

xxx


----------



## zoeelise

Hey hope, i see from your details that you had the dreaded OHSS. It was the same for us first time around. I think it was that that really gave me the reality check about anything happening at any time.  First time everything seemed to go so 'textbook' then the OHSS struck and we couldnt put our embies straight back - i was devoed! But now I look at my little girl and know she was just waiting to come at exactly the right time  so many good things have come from her being 4 months younger than she 'shouldve' been, so i just know it was all in the masterplan xxxx good luck with your scan in a few days xx


----------



## (hugs)

Hey girls, hows everyone hope you are all well  

Robinson just wanted to wish you lots of luck and positivity for tomorrow!!    hope all goes well darl will be thinking of you  

Hello to everyone else


----------



## No1 rainbow princess

Lots happening here!

Annied! Yay! Congratulations! Really happy for you.

Hope...good luck for Friday! Will keep my fingers crossed that your cycle runs smoothly! I look forward to your update!

Zoeelise... I'm sending your embies lots of growing strength to become big strong blasts! Exciting but nerve wracking time, good numbers though so that's why they are confident to take to blasts. 
I loved how you wrote that your daughter is four months younger then she shouldve been... I like to think along the same lines... I've had 2 mc n I like to think it's the same little one growing in my belly now... Trying again to get here.  

Cazzabazza, welcome. We have been through very similar at the same time. I had a mc in April n have just done a natural fet... I wish you every success with this fet and the next 9 months. Don't worry about the surge yet I'm sure it will be here soon! Exciting!

Magsandemma, 2ww drags! So annoying I know! Your signature confused me... It looks as if you've finished your cycle already! Or am I being dumb? I'm thinking a bfp is on it's way for you...

Robinson... Et tomorrow!!! How exciting! R u ok? Nervous? Excited? I am cheering you on cycle buddy! Let me know how you are x

Hello to everyone  else! 

Afm, I got a bfp on saturday which I cautiously happy about. My hcg was/is really low and so it's a bit risky and not so straight forward... It was 38 on otd and 72 the next day and then 129 yesterday. I didn't have bloods done today but I am in tomorrow, probably need to have some immune tx, a drip, so all very nerve wrecking! Not quite allowing myself to think pg yet.

Well good luck to all n look forward to your updates !!! X


----------



## Robinson84

Hugs- thanks hun. Im   our snowbabies will thaw. Hope your feeling ok on d/reg? 

Rainbow princess- hey hun,   feeling all of those things and more. Thanks hun. Congrats on your bfp and im   all goes smoothly for you 

Annied- Congrats on your bfp hun 

Hope everyone else is well

Sending you all lots of            

xxx


----------



## donjee

Hello everybody, 

This is now my second post ever here - I'm usually just a reader.  I have a long story which I posted on another thread about OHSS and waiting to start first FET. 

I am going to start my first FET cycle when my period shows at the end of this month/beginning of July. This has been a very long road and I am so excited to feel like I am back on the path towards my best chance of achieving pregnancy. At the same time I am trying not to get too excited for obvious reasons.

It is lovely (in a strange way) to read all your stories. It is so good to know I am not alone and it is through reading your supportive posts here at FF that I have really realised the importance of sharing experiences - the good and the bad.

For those who have posted to me already, thank you again for making me feel so welcome here - you're a very friendly group.

I have had a bit of a read back through the posts but there are so many that I decided just to start from now. So good luck to all of you who are in your 2WWs and have either started or about to start treatment. Congrats to those of you who have your BFPs. I look forward to going through this with you - the people who know what it is all about!!

Donjee x


----------



## (hugs)

Hello and welcome donjee   you have come to the right place hun wishing you lots of luck with TX!!


----------



## No1 rainbow princess

Welcome n good luck! X


----------



## (hugs)

No1 princess sorry meant to reply earlier hun massive congrats on your BFP hun!!


----------



## babybluz

Hi, may I join you all?

I may be a little early to join as i have not got my dates yet but am due to start FET on this months AF.

Hope I can keep up with this thread, it seems to move fast.

zoeelise- my history is also similar and our little girls were born few months apart

best wishes and good luck to everyone
 
BB


----------



## Frangipanii

Hi Ladies, and husband/partners who read this too., Please can I join.....  
I am about to have FET tomorrow. Nervous as hell (AGAIN), but hey ho got to keep going! 
It has been a rollercoaster but hoping this time with more medication we will get somewhere! 
Peed off cos I have a wedding on Saturday and I am so not going to be in the mood for it two days after transfer, and as an overweight person who is now completely bloated and swollen I aint going to look too pretty! would wear big knickers that hold it all in but feel that could be toooooo risky for the peanut! I am just going to have paint on a face and smile until i cannae smile no more! 
anyway love to you and i hope to have a proper read and catch up. although I may go back to bed condisdering it is 5.35 am and I got up having a panick cos not sure I got all my vits right, of course i do but I am obviously going a bit insane! 

xxx


----------



## magsandemma

Morning Ladies


Waitingagain - Welcome and good luck for this mornings transfer, hoping all goes well for you and you will be PUPO in no time!


Donjee - Welcome and good luck with your cycle, i have found on this fet that it seems to have gone very quickly to get to et, just the 2ww that drags lol


No 1 princess - Big Congrats on your BFP, hope the wait to scan isnt too long!!


AFM - I am now 7dp3dt and have woke this morning with not as much PMA as I had as bloating seems to be going down and boobs arent sore today altho still feel heavy, my tummy just feels like af is due but the earliest she would be due to show up is monday, however as one my first cycle I did I bled at 10dp it is always a milestone to just get over this point.  Feeling very strange this morning, gone from feeling very calm and quite in control last few days to feeling very emotional, just feel like I am going to cry over nothing, I just want this to work so much, my little girlie so wants a little brother or sister too!!  God its such a crazy 2 ww I feel like an emotional wreck today, meeting friends for coffee this morning to keep me busy whilst Lou is at school, then have a course tomorrow morning during school, and have booked a pedi at home on fri morning, trying to do anything to keep me occupied so that mr google doesnt tempt me or the peesticks, however I do desparately want to test but would be devastated with a stark white screen so thats keeping me away for now!! 


Good luck everyone 
Maggie
xx


----------



## No1 rainbow princess

Hang tight Magsandemma, your nearly there and this is the worst part of the 2ww.
I know it's difficult but try not to read into symptoms too much... !
Keep occupying yourself... You are nearly there!!!

Xxx

Robinson? How are you!?! What news? I hope today went well.

Hello to all the new guys!!! Xxx


----------



## annied

Thanks everyone - we are over the moon!! Trying to be careful as I work with challenging children, so am trying to keep out of any conflicting situations which is not easy! Got to wait until 5th July for a scan so fingers crossed there will be a growing baby to see!!

Rainbow Princess - CONGRATS ON THE BFP!! How did your bloods go? I haven't had my levels checked at all (something else for me to worry about). Does your clinic do that as standard?

Magsandemma - Hope you are managing to keep sane - it's horrific isn't it? Try and stay busy.

cazzabazza - How did your last scan go? ET date yet??

hugs to everyone else!


----------



## magsandemma

Thanks ladies for the words of support but I caved this afternoon and after saying i wasnt going to pee on a stick before I knew it I had already done it, was like a moment of uncontrolled madness!!!  Needless to say it didnt show anything, well I dont think it did anyhow I had it all shapes and in all lights and wasnt sure if may have saw a shadow but think my mind was playing tricks, oh well will have to hope that over the next few days things will change and I will get two nice lines!!!


How are you all coping in the 2ww and scan waits


Maggie
Crazy hormonal lady 
xx


----------



## Robinson84

Hey ladies

Hope your all well 

Well transfer went well and I now have one lovely blast on board. Our other didnt survive the thaw but were very pleased to have one that did and has kept on expanding

Wishing all you lovely ladies in 2ww best of luck and sending lots of              

xxx


----------



## Lisajane73

*Rainbow* - congrats on your BFP! Sounds a bit nerve-wracking, but levels going in the right direction so finges X'd it continues for you...

*Robinson* - congrats on being PUPO! Hope the 2ww isn't too long and torturous for you...

Congrats *Annie* - make sure you take it easy at work and don't get yourself into any compromising situations!!

*Maggie* - the 2ww is endless torture (an I sure as hell have wound myself up something chronic) but hang in there. All through this wait I have gone from having massive PMA to zero, so it's all normal hun. It was probably too early for you to test hun, give it another day or so  

Hello *Waitingagain* - I'm sure I remember you from when I was on here a couple of months back. Good luck for your FET tomorrow. I know what you mean about having to put on a brave face at the wedding, but on the positive side it might help keep your mind off things.
Hi to everyone else 

AFM - well this evening I have been desperate to POAS but DH is away and I didn't have any in the house...but then I remembered I still had an OPK in the cupboard and I am sure I remember reading that they will also pick up HCG, so I peed on it and got a positive. I have checked with Dr Google, but I wanted your opinions ladies - is this a reliable BFP?? Can you get a false positive on these?? I will wait and do a proper HPT when DH gets home on Fri, but am silently   that this is for real. I am 11dp5dt by the way and have been having strong symptoms which is why I just needed to know!


----------



## Jenny74

What's an opk? Sorry to sound thick


----------



## Lisajane73

OPK is an ovulation predictor kit.

According to this website www.peeonastick.com they can detect HCG (the preg hormone) as well as LH (ovulation)...

/links


----------



## (hugs)

Robinson fantastic news hun your wee blast sounds really good congrats on being PUPO!!    really excited for you   well i hope the 2ww isn't a killer for you wishing you all the best hun, do you have any plans during the 2ww are you still working?


----------



## Jenny74

Lisajane- not sure about how reliable they are, I'd do a proper hpt tomorrow just to make sure but it sounds positive


----------



## Robinson84

Morning ladies

Lisajane- thanks hun, Congrats on positive result. Hope you get another today 

Maggie- This wait will really mess with your head. Sending you some     

hugs- thanks hun . Im off work today but back tomorrow as normal then just gona have a chill weekend. Out tomorrow night for friends bday meal  Not long til your scan hun

Hope everyone else is well

xxx


----------



## Frangipanii

Morning, hi ladies.  Thanks for greetings etc. Just waiting for et and electrics have gone in theatre! Oh joy! Embryo thawing ok so far and they are using generator to look after them but this is worrying. A woman was in there about to have et when it happened. God the drama. Hope this does not mean anything! 
Love to all yoy ladies today. X


----------



## Cazzabazza

Thank all for your lovely welcome messages.

Oh my goodness *waitingagain* that is not what you need, everything crossed that it is all ok for you.

Those on the two week wait, be strong, its an awful mind bending time but try to enjoy the bubble and hope that it is positive results to come!

Congratulations to those of you that have got positives, or looking like it will be a poistive. It is such a rollor coaster ride isnt it and gives us all hope!

AFM- FET will be next weds so I had my trigger shot last night and instructed to start taking those blasted pessaries from Sat. I hated them last time, made me feel so sluggish and constipated. yuk. Just hoping my one frostie will make it through.


----------



## magsandemma

Morning ladies

Waiting again - oh my bless you it is an anxious time as it is without that happening too, how u aren't waitin too long hun! Especially if u have to have full bladder! Lol

Well just  a quick post as need to get little one from school very soon, I did it again today those damn peesticks are terrible and nada really I mean I think my mind is playing tricks on me big time, I hate these drugs I feel some nausea not like a few days ago, although my boobs don't feel as full as they have done today an don't feel bloated today, so I don't know what to think anymore, we so desperately want a sibling for our daughter but honestly this messes so much with your head! Arrgggg 

Hoping it's just too early still as only 8dp3dt and earliest af would be due is Sunday! 

Good luck 

A very emotional crazy Maggie 
Xx


----------



## Frangipanii

Cheers Maggie, and cazzabazza. Unbelievably still waiting was supposed to have transfer at 10. And they have only just taken lady before me in. Stir. Crzy. 
cazzabazza, those pessaries are horrible would rather have all rhw others rather than those. 
One in twenty embryoes don't thaw so I am sure u will be fine. 
Just relax. 
Maggie, I know how you feel but please put the sticks down and relax. Breathe. I know how hard it is, and really feel for you.
Well twenty minutes or so and fet. will be done. 
X


----------



## babybluz

OMGosh waitingagain (irony some where in that name!)
you must be going out of your mind!

hope they get you in soon   
BB


----------



## hope1988

Hi Ladies, havent posted for a few days, i can see lots has been going on..
Waiting game...Have you had the transfer? hope it all went well for you...Now its the dreaded 2ww, but im sure itl be worth the wait..good luck hun xx

Maggie...Hang in there hun, avoid the sticks...they will only mess with your head. Keep occupied till sunday, then it might be better to do it then.Best of luck xx

Cazzabazza...Good luck with ET next wed..Bet your really excited!! I   your frosty makes it through the thaw.xx

Robinson...Congratulations on being a PUPO   Hope the nest two weeks goes quick for you..and remember avoid the sticks! 

Lisajane...To be honest not sure how reliable they are, your better off waiting for a hpt instead..Wishing you luck and hopefully the opk was correct! 

Hi to the rest i havent mentioned..Best of luck to all in 2ww, going for ET, and the ones waiting for next cycle to start.

AFM...Nothing to update as yet...got CD10 scan & bloods tomorrow morning. Fingers crossed lining is good and ET isn't be too far away.


----------



## JAD

Hi  - New to the site, still getting to grips how to post message.
FET due tomorrow, so dreading the phone call in the am. hope my 2 eggs thaw OK. 
Been having mild cramps for few days, as well as a toothache (doesn't help the stress levels)
AF would of been due today, has anyone else had the same craps ? cant wait to finish work, go to bed and wake up in the am with hopefully good news !!


----------



## dollytot

HI

Can I join please?  Am just going to look back over the pages to catch up!  Im just waiting to ovulate on my first natural frozen cycle.  Have had one fresh failed cycle so far.

Clinic are planning to transfer 3 blasts - only found out yesterday - is concerning me a bit as haven't heard of 3 being transferred before as I'm only 32, and have only male factor infertility.  Anyone else having 3?? 

Good luck to everyone 

Dolly x


----------



## Frangipanii

Well now pupo.....and that means what? A trying day by all means! Had Forgotten what it feels like! What everyone else feel like on their fet day?


----------



## Frangipanii

Thanks hope1988. Hope your et day comes soon. X x


----------



## willsmum

Hi,

After 9 years ttc and 7 lots of ivf, i finally have a frostie! Dr G at the fert & gynea acadamy said it is a day 6 hatched blast, grade 6 ab, is this as good as he said?
Have started down regging today and have been advised to do so until aug! I have just had a bfn on a fresh cycle and was quite shocked that
my down regulation was so quick. Dr G has said this could be why embies didnt implant but it seems like its going from one extreme to the other.
My worry is that im pinning all my hopes on my one embie and if it dosnt survive the thaw, i would have wasted 2 months and have been injecting
every day for nothing. I know that ivf is full of risks but realistically what are the chances my embie will survive.
Thanks for any replies,

WM XXX

Merged with Current Cyclers Thread


----------



## No1 rainbow princess

Robinson and waitingagain... Congratulations on being pupo! (pregnant untill proven otherwise!)
May the 2ww speed by for you both! Xxx

Dollytot, good luck for transfer. 3 is unusual to transfer to an under 40. I asked my clinic and they said definitely not! It depends how u feel about multiple births, I would ask them there reason for 3 back.

Jad, I really hope your little guys thaw well! Let is know how u get on.

Hope... Exciting! I found time flew by leading up to transfer on my fet... 2ww took forever as always Though!   hopefully it's your time coming up... 

Magsandemma, it's still a bit early I'm afraid... I know its enough to send a girl around the bend! Give it at least another few days...I think I poas 3 days after et this cycle... So silly!   I just couldn't resist and then I was addicted and it made me stressed... I had a 2 a day habit in no time!  

Hello to everyone ! X


----------



## Robinson84

Evening ladies

waitingagain- Congrats on being PUPO  Good luck for 2ww

Rainbow princess- hey hun, how you feeling? Glad to see your hcg levels are going up 

dollytot- good luck for transfer

Jad- hey hun, good luck for tomorrow. I cried after the phone call with relieve. I had period type cramps week leading upto transfer.

Hope- thanks hun, hope transfer is just around the corner 

Hi to everyone else. Hope your all well 

AFM- well feel very relaxed and positive. Off back to work tomorrow then got lovely chilled weekend planned 

xxx


----------



## magsandemma

Monring Ladies


Waitingagain -  Congrats on being PUPO, good luck xx


Robinson - Congrats on being PUPO, hoping the next 2weeks fly by for you xx


Jad - Hoping that the phonecall has gone well today 


dollytot - Hope all goes well with transfer and you are soon to be PUPO


AFM - Well today is 9dp3dt and again its a bfn this morning, still hoping its too early and offical test day not til wed so will have to keep waiting and see, keep telling myself am not going to pee on a stick in the morning and thenbefore I know it I have gone and done it again. On my cycle that was positive we got our positive at 12dp3dt but didnt test early so will have tot see what the next few days bring.  Today am feeling like have lots of af aches and if was gonna come earliest due is sunday so will see what happens, day 10 is always my day to get past as this is when I bled first cycle so tomorrow will be the day to get past, anyhow no sore boobs or nausea today, so body obviously used to the prog shots now.  


Good luck to all testers today


Maggie
xx


----------



## hope1988

Hi Ladies..

Maggie...Hang in there, its still early, try and not to test anymore, i know its hard but keep yourself occupied with other things.xx

Robinson..Just want to applaud you on how relaxed you are during the 2ww. Well done hun! Keep it up, not long now   xx

Dollydot...Welcome..Best of luck with transfer, Hope ovulation day is not too far, and you can have ET soon. Keep in touch on how it goes xx

JAD..How did the transfer go?? Hope that frosty is nice and comfy inside now, and stays there for next 9 months  

AFM...Went for scan and bloods this morning (day 10 today) Lining is 8mm, which is ok i guess?? Im just thinking that because my lining was 10mm on day 9 in ivf cycle   ...Follicle is 13mm (they recommend ET to be done when its 18mm) so guess i still have a few more days to wait   .had bloods done aswel, will be ringing up for results this afternoon. I most likely have to go back in for scan on monday to see how follicle is getting on..Boohoo to the waiting game.It sucks!


----------



## hope1988

Ok erm heres the thing, just got off the phone to clinic regarding blood results..They want me to come in tmoro...ey?  The lady doing my scan said follicle not big enough so prob have to come back on monday..But now they saying i have to come back in tmoro, she said 'because they dont want to defrost my embryos too soon'..Who said anything about defrosting embryos yet? Im confused. What exactly do blood results show? Does it mean im ovulating soon?


----------



## Lisajane73

Hope they probably just want to keep a close eye on you as it's important that detect exactly when you ovulate otherwise they can't pinpoint when ET needs to be.  
I just had a natural FET and had to go in daily for scans and bloods when it got near to ov (over about 5 days).  They also did blood tests to check for the LH surge as this is more accurate than the OPKs.
Hope that helps?


----------



## Fizzwizz

Hi All,

Just want to give you all an update. My OTD is tomorrow 8dp6dt, which I can't help but think is a bit early?!

I did a HPT today, wishing I hadn't now - it was negative. But I had high hopes as got more symptoms than ever and am so convince I am pregnant, I have even been stressing about it being ectopic!!

So should I get my beta done or wait til after the weekend? Is 8dp6dt too soon?

Advice please!!

Thanks!

Fizzwizz


----------



## No1 rainbow princess

Hi fizzwhizz,

My clinic do 10 days after a 5 day transfer so that shave a few days off the 2ww also. I think the earlier test dates really need to rely on hcg blood tests rather than hpt as bloods pick up much more.
It is sometimes possible to pick it up on a hpt earlier but I certainly wouldn't take an early hpt as gospel!
I would go in for the blood test on the exact day my clinic told me too. Some girls do get negatives on hpts day before otd then a positive from the bloods on otd.
I wish you every luck x


----------



## Frangipanii

Morning. How are we all doing? Driving our selves mad? Hope you are all staying sane! I am 2/3dp5dt. Driving myself mental, got wedding today and feel FAT, which when i am fat fat anyway is not a good combination. Thanks for all congrats on being pupo. sorry for lack of depth,lying in bed (after pessaries) on phone and waiting til i can get ready for wedding.
Love to all. x


----------



## R-Mart81

My situation isn't quite the same but in a way it is. This could be my first and last chance at FET. We have 16 FE but I am currently living in South Korea where we have spent the last year trying medications, injections, IUI's and IVFs and miscarriages. Our last fresh ET was last month and normally my doctor wants at least a month in between cycles, but because we are flying back to the US and not returning, she agreed to let us try one more time before we leave. We are going to transfer 3 embryos and I know there is a lot of risk with it, but knowing that this could be our last chance makes the risk worth it for me. 
My doctor has been working really hard to try to find a way to transfer the remaining embryos back to the US but were not sure if they would survive that long of a tip. Knowing that we have embryos that might never get used, or that might not survive is heartbreaking. We worked so hard for each and every one of them, it really feels like I might be loosing more of my precious babies. 
I knew this process would be long and hard, but I never imagined the emotions that would go with it. Nothing about this has been easy, but I know that I will keep trying and praying for the best outcome, for myself and everyone else going through this process.


----------



## magsandemma

R_Mart - Good luck with your FET I hope there is some way of transporting your little frosties back to the states


Waitingagain - Hope your wedding went ok and took your mind off the crazyiness for a little while!!


Fizzwizz - Lets hope that you tested just too early as your are still only 13dpo if I have worked it out right, fingers crossed for a BFP tomorrow!!


Charlie n Bec - How are you girls holding out??


AFM - Today has been one of my hardest days so far in the wait, its day 10pt which is when I have bled on previous cycles, and I have the feeling of af in tummy and some back pains, also am having hot flushes which are terrible and then not long after feel really shivery today had a new symptom and that was shooting pains in my left boob, very bizarre, have a faint couple of veins which seem to come and go in my right boob and today felt slightly nauseous again.  I have had the most horrible headache this afternoon and had to go to bed as had shooting pains on top of my head worst headache for yrs!!  I used to suffer with migraines.  So I am not sure if this is another nice side effect from the progesterone shots.  Anyhow is af was going to show it will be anytime from tomorrow as that will be cycle day 28 and they are anywhere between 28-33 days recently, so the knicker watch obsession begins today!!!


Good luck everyone on this crazy wait!!


Maggie
xx


----------



## hope1988

Hi guys..

R_mart.. best of luck for your fet   Hope it all goes in your favour 

Fizzwizz...As Maggie said i think you might have tested a bit too early. Hold in there hun   Wishing you luck with the results  

AFM...Went for scan and bloods again this morning, Told me my follicle is actually 21mm not 13mm (thats what i was told yesterday   ) and lining is 9.2mm. Nurse said id be likely to be ovulating tommorrow or monday. Phoned clinic this afternoon for blood results, and guess what? Im well and truly ovulating TODAY! well that came as a bit of a shock   So they going to defrost embryo on Thursday (5 day blasts) and have the transfer same day. Cant believe its happened so quick. Happy but nervous aswell.


----------



## hope1988

Hi Ladies, I see not many have been on for a while?

Maggie...Hows it going? Hope everything is fine and AF hasn't showed up.You managed to stay away from them tests? If im correct only a couple of more days to go. Fingers crossed for BFP   

WaitingAgain.. Now 4/5dpt, Have you started to get any symptoms yet? Good luck  

Fizzwizz...How are you? Hope you got a BFP  

Wishing everyone else luck..


----------



## magsandemma

Hi Ladies


Still here lol, I pee on a tcik again this morning and nothing and we are 12dp3dt so am sure something would of shown by now, I am day 29 of my cycle and af usually shows anywhere between day 28 and day 33 so time will tell but shes not here yet so not completely out, altho I am sure the gestone shots keep her away last time!! So may just been them holding her off again.  I kinda wish I could just have a blood test and know either way cos I keep getting these pounding headaches which I am sure is being caused by the gestone!!


Sorry for me post, just not feeling it today


Good luck all


Maggie
xx


----------



## Fizzwizz

Hi ladies,

Mags - I totally know how you feel, the not knowing for sure one way or the other is just horrible! I would definitely wait a few more days before stopping the Gestone though as apparently frosties are a bit slower to implant. Fingers crossed for you!

Hope- good luck for the 21st, thinking of you!

AFM I haven't done another test after the negative beta (4) at 7dp6dt. I have rang the clinic for their advice about getting a second beta. I am getting loads of symptoms (sore boobs, nausea, tiredness, dizziness) but of course that could be the progesterone (hope not)! I think I will get another beta done on Wednesday Which will be 12dp6dt and at that point I can't argue with the result if it's negative. Currently I am praying for dear life that it will be a good high beta result!  

Fizzwizz


----------



## (hugs)

Evening Lovely Ladies hows everyone doing? good i hope and coping alright!!   

AFM had my scan today made real good progress my lining was 9.5 mm which was a surprise to me back on Fri for another scan nurse said looking at next weds for transfer   

Robinson hows you lovely? hows the 2ww going ok i hope?   whens OTD!!  

Fizzwizz everything crossed foe you hun   

Hope good luck fo the 21st hun  

Mags   for a good result for you hun and hope your headache pass's  

Hello to the rest of the ladies just a quick one from me been a long day and have massive headache! Love to all


----------



## Robinson84

Hugs- Hey hun, wow thats fab progress  Good look for transfer. You'll soon be PUPO. Im fine thanks. Feeling relaxed and just getting on with life as normal really. Busy at work so dont really have time to think about it so im pleased. OTD is week tomorrow. Can't believe its nearly been a week since transfer. Times flying. I said you wouldn't be far behind me 

Hope everyone else is well and wishing all you ladies testing lots of luck and sending heaps of                

xxx


----------



## pickwick

Hi Ladies
I am not due to have FET until Sept/Oct time but I am following the thread and I am praying    for everyone.  Wishing everyone positive results and sending loads of love and positive vibes to you all.
Nic.x


----------



## hope1988

Hi Ladies,

Maggie...14dpt if im correct? Hope AF hasnt showed yet.  Praying its a positive for you hun   xx

Fizzwizz..Thanks for the luck...Today is testing day for you? How did it, wishing you all the luck in the world! xx

(hugs)...Great news on the lining progress..Are you having transfer today or next wed? Good luck, thinking of you.xx

Robinson..Good luck for next tues  

AFM...Transfer day tomorrow   Very nervous, hope the frosty survives the thaw


----------



## (hugs)

Hey Girls,  

just a quick one before i get on with tea! hope everyone is baring up at whatever stage you are all at plenty of       girls!!!

Robinson hey hun you sound really calm and positive hun, wishing you all the luck hun for next tues!!     take it easy   yeah i was surprised when she said my lining was that im hoping for transfer next weds   got scan fri so will see!  

Hope sending lots of      your way hun good luck for tomorrow, thinking of you!  

Hello to everyone else   love to all


----------



## Robinson84

Hugs- good luck for scan tomorrow hun xxx


----------



## Madi

Evening ladies can I join you, 

I finally feel like it's all happening again now, I had my scan on tues and everything is all set for my transfer on tues next week!!!!!   

I just wondered if anyone knows how likely it is for my little frosties to survive the thaw? It's the one thing that's really playing on my mind at the moment, the thought that i could have waited and taken all these meds for no reason. 

Is it just me, am I worrying too much?

Anyway I will try and keep up with all you lovely ladies and I have every little piece of me crossed for you all. 

Take care 

Madi

Xxxxxxx


----------



## Jenny74

Hi Madi, I have exactly the same worry hon   not sure what the statistics are so if anyone else knows I would be interested.

Hugs - good luck with scan tomorrow

AFM - scan tomorrow morning to check lining


----------



## brazilnut

Evening ladies

Do you mind if I join you?  Ive got my mid-cycle scan to check lining on Saturday - a day behind you Jenny74!

I've got 3 little frosties which I've transferred from my previous clinic and I'm   they will all survive the thaw as this will be cycle number 5 for me and probably a last chance saloon using my own eggs  

I've heard that there is an 80% survival rate, but I've also learned that frosties can lose cells in the thaw.  I'm trying not to worry too much and resisting the temptation to google!   what will be will be...

Good luck to all ladies on here and look forward to getting to chat to you over the next few weeks!

Brazilnut xxxx


----------



## Jenny74

Welcome Brazilnut - good luck with your scan to tomorrow.  Good to hear there is an 80% success rate for the thaw, that's my biggest worry.

AFM - just back from my scan, lining is perfect at 13mm with 3 layers, just as it should be, now to wait for the phone call for ET date.  I felt so sick this morning with a bad tummy, this all went after my scan, guess I was more worried about it than I thought! 

Hugs - how did your lining scan go?


----------



## brazilnut

Jenny 74 - Fab news that your lining is tip-top and glad you're bad tummy has disappeared - now you need to relax and visualize those little ones going back inside you very soon... out of interest, did they give you a rough date? 

Hugs - hope all goes well today  

Hello to everyone else on yet another wet June morning!


----------



## Jenny74

Next Wednesday for ET! So excited


----------



## (hugs)

Hello all  

jenny thats fab news darl really pleased for you   we have the same ET day next weds  

brazilnut thanx hun hello and welcome  

robinson hows you coping with the 2ww hope your alright hun  

AFM hey girls lining was good still in its 9s no other problems ET is next weds   so excited cant wait now just gota   for me snow babies....  well last injection tonight bliss!! but have to double up on patches now and start taking some other tablets, aswell as the lovely pessaries   

love to all


----------



## Robinson84

Hugs- Fantastic news hun. Good luck for transfer. Im not doing that well lost all  . Been feeling really anxious last day as bleed this time last cycle. Also stupidly did cheap pound shop hpt and thought saw line then window was empty  . Just feel all hope is lost now but dont even want to think about what will happen if its bfn

jenny- good luck to you too for et

xxx


----------



## (hugs)

robinson awww no bless ya Hun i know its so hard to keep   this whole journey is such a difficult one, but not long now Hun i wouldn't take no notice of that cheap hpt its to early anyways Hun! you need something to keep your mind occupied lol and don't be thinking like that its far from over yet!    big


----------



## Robinson84

hugs- thanks hun


----------



## yellowhope

Hi Girls 
Just wanted to join in as I'm about to start FET with my next AF!!


----------



## Toffeegirl

*yellowhope*

Hi I am also about to start FET with my next AF.


----------



## No1 rainbow princess

Robinson,

I thought I saw a tiny fainter than faint line on a cheapey and it then disappeared after about 20mins.
It was like a tiny shadow.
A fr then said no but a day later a fr showed a faint line... Hang on in there.
Nearly there xxx

Love n luck  to all xxx


----------



## Robinson84

No 1 princess- thanks hun. Im just so knocked now I daren't even do another test . I just feel like its all over for us again. I spent all morning today crying and being angry. I can't bear to do another test as I just cannot handle another day of feeling upset. Hope your well hun xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

This journey is so darn hard.


Take very good care        for your OTD.


Here's lots of     for all our FET cyclers.


Tis xx


----------



## solucky

hi ladies,i had a 5 day blast fet on 13th june,my otd is wed 27th june.so today i am 10dp5dt.do u think i wud get a positive if i tested today,and if i don't then that means it's a bfn?

will read through older posts to familiarise myself


----------



## Robinson84

Solucky- I have same dates as you and also had 5 day blast transferred. I stupidly did a test last night and was neg and spent all day today so upset. So I would recommend not to test until wed after the heartache ive been through since last night thinking it hasnt worked. Wishing you lots of luck xx


----------



## skyelar

Hi guys,
sorryhavent been on for ages, have been really busy at work and internet on my phone isnt working.  Lots of new people i see, good luck for everyone.
Had my scan on Friday too, was shocked to see it at 14.3mm. This cycle is so different form last one, took 3 weeks on Climival before my lining reached 12mm.  This time only 2 weeks.  So I have ET on wednesday too, is that three of us now?!  (Hugs) we seem to be an exactly the same stages, i hope it is a lucky cycle for allof us, weird to think we might all gett pregnant on the same day. So good luck Jenny and Hugs for  wednesday xxxxx
Really hope you PUPO ladies are staying sane, would also recommend not to test early but I have a feeling I probably will too!
Have only quicly read over previous posts so sorry not to mention everyone,  but good luck and lots of love for whatever stage you are at xx


----------



## (hugs)

Hey girls  

Robinson sorry to read your still feeling a little low Hun i do hope the positivity comes back soon, not long to go now everything is crossed for you     

Skyelar hey Hun nice to hear off you again, your lining sounds spot on and great news on ET   yeas that will be the 3 of us girls all having transfer next weds hope thats lucky for us all!  

Hello to the rest of the ladies hope everyone is well and coping at whatever stage you are at!  

AFM well was having a relaxing weekend had nothing planned, had a lovely bath and a bite to eat for lunch and crunch my filling decides to fall out   so i have been in a grumpy mood for the rest of the evening, rang my dentist up and they are shut till Monday, i think i can hold off till than but need it fixing ASAP! just my bloody luck feeling in a up and down mood today start my other tablets and Pessaries tonight lovely...lol hope everyone else is having a nice weekend


----------



## yellowhope

Hi Toffeegirl

Is this your first FET? It's mine!

Really hoping this will be easier than a fresh cycle, had 14,11 and 22 eggs collected on previous cycles! We have 8 snowbabies and are defrosting 4 for this FET!


----------



## kdb

Jenny, good luck for ET


----------



## lou/s

hi all do you mind if i join you. plan to do natural cycle fet next month x


----------



## AVH

.Hi all do you mind if I join you? I started my climaval yesterday so will probably be having ET on about  the 10th July.


----------



## Toffeegirl

*yellowhope*

yes this is my first FET,I didn't find the fresh that bad was expecting mood swings ect but nothing,I had 20 eggs collected one transfered and 6 frozen we are doing three defost and picking best two.

Fingers crossed  it works

good luck to all ladies at what stage you are MASSIVE  all round

Toffeegirl


----------



## (hugs)

Hello everyone 

had a temporary filling put in today have to go back next month for a permannet one not till the 19th though, just hope this one stays in 
just wanted to say to *robinson * that i hope you are feeling more  now hun and all the best for testing  for a BFP!!  

Jenny how you holding up hun? not long till ET for us now eekk


----------



## Robinson84

Hugs- thanks hun. Feeling very anxious and really dont think its worked which saddens me . However there is always that glimmer of hope for wed  Wishing you heaps of luck for wed hun xx


----------



## skyelar

hi guys just wanted to send lots of luck and hugs to robinson really hope you get your bfp. Jenny and hugs how are you doing? I am so excited and also so nervous for tomorrow. Have stupidly been googling lining thickness and now think mine is too thick! I do trust my clinic tho so am sure they would say if there is a problem, am too sacred to mention it to them incase they say yep its too thick so we wont transfer! Anyway just want to wish you both lots of luck for tomorrow will be thinking me you both xx  lots of love and positivity to everyone else xx


----------



## Robinson84

Skyelar- thanks hun. Will let you know what happens tomorrow. Good luck for et 

Jenny and Hugs- Lots of luck to you ladies tomorrow 

xxx


----------



## (hugs)

Jenny, skyelar hope all goes well for us all tomorrow just wanted to wish you both lots and lots of luck girls!!   

Robinson  i'll be thinking of you tomorrow   for a good result hun  

Hello to everyone else


----------



## Jenny74

Hi Ladies, Spoke to the embryologist this morning and despite our consultant telling us we could defrost our snow babies one at a time, they want to defrost both together so they can choose the best.  I feel like we have been pushed into it and now worried they will both survive and we will be put in the position of letting them destroy one or letting them put both back and then if I get a BFP worrying they both took till the scan!
I understand their reasoning but I don't want 2 put back and don't want to destroy one.
I can't believe I've gone from worrying neither will survive to worrying they both will. 
Oh well guess I will have to wait for the call in the morning to let us know and make a decision then

Good luck Skylar and Hugs


----------



## Jenny74

Also Robinson -     for a positive result


----------



## donjee

Good luck to everyone who has their big ET day coming. Sorry to hear you (Jenny) have been put in a position that you feel uncomfortable with. I am certain I will face the exact same dilemma when my little snowbabies are defrosted 2 at a time in a few weeks. Like you I would prefer a singleton but also, like you, I don't really want to let one perish or be destroyed.

Keep us posted and let us know how you get on.

Love and hugs
Donjee


----------



## hope1988

Hi ladies,
Been a while since iv been on, i see theres lots going on..
Good luck to Jenny, Skyelar, and (hugs) for tomorrow..Hope it all goes well for you guys   
Robinson wishing you all the luck for test tomorrow, really really really hope its BFP  
Hope everyone is well, how are all the 2ww-ers?

AFM Had transfer last thurs, to be honest couldnt even really enjoy the moment, because the only thing that was going through my head was Hurry up i NEED to pee!! well neway im now 5dp5dt. Feeling very tempted to test  (ivfconnections website says you can start testing 4dp5dt) But im trying to stay away, otd is this saturday, so not long to go.Fingers crossed ey? As for symptoms..REALLY bad headaches everyday since transfer  ..first few days was very tired, aching ribs. today iv had back pain on lower right side and slight stomach cramping, oh and my emotions are all over the place, one minute im running to DH with any hard object to beat him down   next im crying...so confusing.Sometimes i think im probably just over thinking. Dont want to get my hopes high, but im on no meds so they cant be side effects.Only time will tell..

Good luck to all


----------



## Robinson84

Its a bfn again for us     

Thankyou for all your support ladies. I will be having a break from ff for a while but will still check my pms if you would like to keep in touch

xx


----------



## Hayley33

Emma, Im so sorry hun, pm me if you want too. x


----------



## Jenny74

Robinson, so sorry hun, keep strong, love and hugs   

AFM - only one of our blasts survived the thaw which I am pleased about as it means not having to destroy one or risking putting two back.
It survived 75% is that good? It was a grade A to start with


----------



## Holly82

Em   take care of yourself. Really sorry, i have been checking in on you and was   x x x


----------



## Jenny74

So am now PUPO  
With one grade A blast on board with perfect lining, the consultants words. Just need the next 2 weeks to go quickly now


----------



## skyelar

robinson i am so sorry hun take care of yourself xx    congrats jenny all looking good so far. I am officially pupo too, one grade 2ab blast on board here we go 2ww actually not quite 2 weeks otd 6th july arghhh!


----------



## yellowhope

Hi Girls 
Sorry to jump in.  

Were any of you put on the pill before your FET?

Was talking to my clinic who want me to start the pill on day 1 of next period.  I have a family history of strokes and DVT's (both parents) and wanted to know if there's any other way?

Day 1 of next period is approaching soon!! So sorry if TMI


----------



## (hugs)

Robinson i am truly sorry Hun my heart goes out to you! you truly don't deserve this   I'm lost for words all i can say is i am so sorry it hasn't worked Hun i hope you are ok takecare of yourself you can PM me any time you need or want to if you ever need to chat or rant big     to you  

i am officially PUPO with 1 blast on board the fighting one so heres hoping and   

congrats to jenny and skyelar on being PUPO ladies all the best for the 2ww  

Hello to everyone else  

Love to all ladies


----------



## mandyxcx

Hi ladies, just wondering if you could help me with my decision, I had DIVF in cyprus last year now have my fab little daisy, we froze 8 grade 1's, they only freeze for 2 years, I was I touch with them asking about Sucsess rate for FET, and they came back with they will have to defrost all 8 as they only expect half to survive the defrost, an only a 40% chance it working, an that the same donor is available for a fresh cycle that would better my chances, we just don't have the funds to Si. Fresh, anyway just wondering what Sucsess rate where you givin an how many dud you put back? Last time I had 3 put back, all 3 implanted one sack was empty an we lost one twin at 9 weeks, the reason we had treatment was I had childhood cancer Si had no eggs, but everything else is fine, thanks for reading,xx


----------



## pickwick

Robinson so sorry to hear your sad news.xx


----------



## Keeping the faith

Hi ladies,  I've just started my first FET.  I have 15 snow babies and think I will be having a single transfer.  At my recent app the nurse advised they would defrost 8.  I know it's unlikely all 8 will survive the thaw, but even so 8 still feels way too many.  Is it normal to defrost so many? 

Thanks xxx


----------



## Jenny74

Hi keeping the faith, I'm afraid I dont know the answer to that question as I only had 2 to start with.


----------



## sugarpielaura

Keepthefaith,

I think it depends on their quality. I had 4 blasts frozen and I've had three fets. Each time,they only thaw one at a time. I think all 8 is a lot. Will they refreeze them if more than one makes it?

Xx


----------



## Keeping the faith

Hi Jenny - I see you're PUPO, congrats.

Sugarpielaura - I'm not sure, but will ask the question.  Hadn't thought about that. 

Thanks ladies, and lots of   xxx


----------



## Toffeegirl

*keepthefaith*

I would say that 3 is a normal amout and then put back the best two. I do think 8 is way to many.

If your not happy tell them they are there for you at the end of the day.

Good luck

Toffeegirl


----------



## Keeping the faith

Thanks Toffeegirl.  I will just stick to my guns and tell them to think again   xx


----------



## (hugs)

Hello girls,

just a me post today I'm feeling rather negative today really ratty biting peoples heads off than feeling like i want to cry than getting angry   Ive had a bit of bellyache today i really hope, and   its not AF telling me she's on her way! i wont mind I'm not even a week in to my 2ww i only had transfer on weds   can some please send me some   vibes or some words of wisdom   sorry for the rant its just the way I'm feeling at the moment!


----------



## skyelar

Hugs, keep enjoying the pupo bubble, way way too early to be fretting hun xx. I try to enjoy the first five days as much as I can. I try to not start symptom spotting etc until at least 5days post transfer.
You must stay positive sweetie, keep imagining your little embie snuggling in where it belongs! Imagining that brings a smile to my face. 
Sending you lots of sticky vibes and hugs and love,  stay strong xxx


----------



## Toffeegirl

*hugs*

I have to agree with SKYELAR it's a bit early but I know how hard it is,

Sending you lots of    and a MASSIVE 

and 

Toffeegirl


----------



## Toffeegirl

*keepthefaith*

Good for you, I would not let them do more than 3 as if you need to go again which  you don't then at least you have some frosties there.

Toffeegirl


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Well I poas today as 9dp5dt and bfn. All ver for us,again.  

Xx


----------



## Jenny74

Sugarpeilaura - test again in a couple of days hon, 9dp5dt is the absolute earliest a positive will show but everyone is different which is why OTD is 14 days later.  It's not over yet, I have known ladies throughout my journey get a different test result just 2 days later.      


Hugs - I'm the same today hon, feeling really negative.  I too keep getting short Sharp pains, but can't blame it on swollen ovaries from the stimming drugs this time, so trying to symptom spot already which is ridiculous as the blast will only just be attaching to the lining today, not even implanting till tomorrow.  Keep up the PMA as enjoy the PUPO bliss


----------



## Jenny74

Oh and I'm also finding it hard taking it easy.  I broke a tooth yesterday so had an emergency dentist appointment this afternoon and only thought on my way home I didn't even ask if the local anaesthetic was safe during pregnancy so I'm now worrying about that too.

Having a very nearly one year old at home who has just learnt to crawl and is into everything is not helping.  Does picking her up count as lifting something heavy as she is not the lightest of babies! I have no choice of course but it scares me a bit.  At least it's the weekend and DH is home.  Bless him, he has done everything tonight, at present he is washing the dishes while I lie on the sofa cuddling my IVF miracle baby who is sleeping on me.  I should take her up to bed but I'll let DH do that as I don't want to be bending over the cot.


----------



## Caterpillar

Hi all, I am 1dp5dt, been having lots of gas since the transfer, anyone had the same thing? Time passes soooo slowly..


----------



## hope1988

Hi
Just quick msg to let you guys know, today was my OTD, results came back and its a BFP!! Im soo happy i cried. Beta levels are 145, not sure what that means, can someone shed some light??

Also all the ladies who are in there 2ww, dont not stress if you are having period pains, i had them too, and was convinced it hadnt worked. Had no sore boobs, no nausea, the only symptom i did have was really bad headaches from transfer till 6dpt. So dont stress about the symptoms, and stay away from google, i was that bad my DH barred me.


----------



## Toffeegirl

*hope*

that is wonderful news Congrats if there was a little smile that was dancing then that is me for you :O)

Just make sure you take thing easy,I think Beta level don't have a clue but so happy for you MASSIVE 

Toffeegirl


----------



## Rach76

Hi there, I am only two days into my 2ww after have 2 8 cell day three's transferred and i am getting cramping and really bad lower back ache. Is this normal? I've had 3 failed 1CSI's and one positive FET but miscarried at 7 1/2 weeks and believe it or not i can't remember this much cramping two days after ET. Has anyonehad this and still got a BFP? Would love to hear your stories to keep my hopes up.


----------



## donjee

That is such lovely news Hope. Thank you for brightening my day with a lovely positive story. Congratulations to you!!  Heres to a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Donjee xxx


----------



## (hugs)

Hope congrats hun thats brill news really happy for you yay  

Jenny hows you feeling today are you abit more positive today hun hope so  

Skyelar hows the 2ww going for you hun?  

AFM yesterday was a crappy day today has been much better been to a friends house for a party i was very good didn't touch a drop of alcohol am home now with a cuppa reading my Mr Grey  

Hello to everyone else  

Robinson if your still reading I'm thinking of you hun massive     your way!!


----------



## skyelar

So sorry sugarpielaura hope you are ok, sending hug xx

Congrats Hope, fantastic news xx

Jenny and Hugs hope you guys are feeling  positive and trying to enjoy PUPO bubble. Xx I am trying to stay positive and so far so good, hopefully I can last until at least tuesday before I start wobbling! Might test on tuesday, not sure yet but will definately test before OTD on friday. Are you guys going to test early?
Hope everyone is having a nice weekend xx


----------



## hope1988

Thank you ladies, now im over that hurdle, got to face the next 2 weeks, then the next 2, and so on. Wont stop worrying until i have proof of the pudding and have a baby to hold.lol

Rach...Trust me on this, i had really bad cramping the first 5/6 days after transfer, i was totally positive my AF was coming, i had even convinced DH that i wasnt Pregnant, and that we should look into booking next FET. I had slight back pain aswel for one day, but i just thought i had slept funny..Im sure everything is fine, try not to worry (easier said than done).


----------



## Keeping the faith

Sorry to hear your news Sugarpielaura.  Sending you hugs  

Congratulations Hope.  

Xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Hi ladies, may i join please??

I have recently lost my babies at 19 weeks.... devastated isn't the word

Although i will never forget the babies i realise that i have to move on and give myself another to chance to have a baby.

Last time i only had 1 blast transferred, This was due to me having no known problems and the success rate being quite high. Because of this the clinic advised me to have 1 as the risk of having twins if i had 2 was really high. I know a lot of people want twins etc and i would also have loved it, but i just wanted the risk as low as possible as the main aim for me is to have A baby. 

Anyway, after making the sensible decision to have 1 blast trans, it ended up splitting causing identical twins and therefore an even riskier pregnancy than if i had had twins from 2 blasts (does that make sense??)

I have  11 frosty blasts left and an appt thurs to out some steps in place to have a FET. I just wanted to ask some questions and get some advice from the ladies in the know before i attend my appointment.

Firstly, due to me having no known problems is it better for me to have a natural FET rather than Medicated FET?? 

Secondly, are the chances of succes from FET lower than from fresh?? (last cycle was fresh). If so am i better off having 2 blasts transf?? 


Thanks for any help ladies....

Good luck love and   to all 

Lou xxx


----------



## Sweetnats

Lou Lou

I am so so sorry for your loss. That is truly devestating. I dont post in here but often read as i have been having FET. You are a very brave lady. Its good to see you are moving on as they say, never forgotten. x 

I cant help much with the medicated etc, but my clinic have always said i stand a better chance with FET as it doesnt put the body under as much stress due to not having to go through egg collection etc. 

Will keep everything crossed for you x x


----------



## lou-lou12

AW Thanks sweetnats. Did you have natural FET then?

I agree about the strain on the body, although i had a bfp last time my body still didnt feel 100% when having ET after the strain of EC which was quite uncomfortable.

My main concern at the moment is that they thaw successfully. Although when discussing all of this with the embryologist last time when we were deciding how many to transfer. He told me their freezing method had a 97% thawing success rate. However all sorts goes through our minds doesn't it?

Yes i feel brave now although these past few weeks i have been anything but. However i want to be brave for my babies and make them proud of me. I also feel obliged to give them a sibling/siblings and to give them the love in life that i will give to my angel babies when we meet again x

Lou xx


----------



## Sweetnats

Lou

I cant even imagine what you and your DH/partner have been through. We have had very early mc's so never even got to the stage of believing it had worked. Just being you and staying strong is making your babies proud, but remember to let out your grief when you need too. As holding it in will just make it so much harder later.

I have had two full cycles now and i must admit that although the EC process wasnt too painfull. The worst one being the NHS cycle we had first. The week after EC i do struggle as its quite uncomfortable.

I am having a medicated, in that i take progynova (HRT) and Clexane (blood thinners), also i am on metformin for my pcos. 

I was concerned about the thaw process when we had our first FET with our current clinic (In Norway) but my doctor was not even the slightest concerned. He said they have a very high thaw rate. 

We have 10 snow babies waiting so i have set up myself that i have at least another 3 goes, thats incase some dont make it, but at the best we have 5! 

I have read many stories on here where people have had BFN and also loses on a full cycle and gone on to have lovely babies on their FET. 

You have had your share of bad news, so you have to stay positive for your next tx. This will be your time. And when they are older you can tell them all about their beautiful siblings x


----------



## lou-lou12

Sweetnats

I too have heard of loads of women who have had success form FET rather than fresh and all this gives me hope. I have 11 blasts frozen however i would be really worried about having more than 1 transferred at a time even though the reason i lost the babies last time was because they were the result of a single embryo splitting resulting in them sharing a placenta. 

If i was to have 2 embryos transferred next time and get a BFP with twins it would be slightly less risky than identical twins but i would still be so worried about the risks. And also what if another 1 split?

Saying all that i am self funding and i need to give myself as many chances as possible..... In limbo at the moment  

The good thing is that i was told by my embryologist last time that my embies could be thawed and re-frozen if not needed for that cycle. However i would have to wonder how the thawing and re-freezing of the embies would affect them?

I took progynova last time and cyclogest. But obv that was a full cycle. This time the consultant at the hospital where i delivered the babies said i may benefit from taking aspirin. Even though there is no proof that my blood has clotting issues she said it cant do any harm but that is something i will discuss with my clinic at my appt thurs 

Lou xxx


----------



## (hugs)

Afternoon everyone  

Lou-Lou hello and a warm welcome from me Hun I'm so sorry to hear of your loss my heart goes out to you   cant begin to think what you must of been through, but as someone as already said its nice to hear your ready to move on. But more importantly your babies are not forgotton how sweet  

i cant help on the medicated cycle to the non medicated cycle, as i think its down to your clinic deciding on whats best for you if you have no known problem than they may go for non medicated. I have just had my first FET I'm now into my tomorrow i had 5 snow babies but thawed 2 they both survived the thaw, but my clinic was very strict on a single blast being transfered, as they was worried if it works    it could lead on to a multiple birth, i know its for my own health and what your body can cope with, so i say its down to how you feel on the day way up all the pros and cons, and take your clinics advice!! I'm nearly a week in to my 2ww so i have everything crossed that my 1 bast snow baby is snuggling in   hope i have helped , keep us updated  all the best to you Hun  

Jenny And Skyelar my pupo ladies hows you both coping??  

Hello to everyone else  

love to all


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Lou Lou,

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss.  

I've only ever had fets and (touch wood), all 3 embryos thawed well. My clinics success rate with fresh and frozen transfers are the same. 

I have to do a medicated cycle but if you ovulate naturally then I'd def opt or that. The less drugs the better. 

Xx


----------



## hope1988

Hi, Lou Lou
Terrible to hear what you have been through. Im so sorry for your loss.   Glad to hear your feeling better and going to give it another go.

I though id give you a little insight on Natural FET as i had that last cycle. and it worked (found out on saturday)..It basically depends on whether you have regular periods. so they can have a rough idea of when you might ovulate..I wouldnt say mine where regular (between 28-35 days) but they still wanted me try natural as its better on the body, i had no medication, not even after the transfer, which felt good, because any symptom i did get, i knew it was me and not any side effects of any medication..

I had to ring up on day 1 of cycle, then go in for blood and scan on day 10/11. And every 2 days till you reach ovulation (when lining is thick enough, and atleast 1 follicle is above 18mm) In my case i went in on day 10, then again on day 11 because thats when i ovulated and had transfer 5 days later (had 7 blastos in the freezer). That cycle ended up being 24days long, so that goes to show you dont have to be regular really, as long as you go in for scans on the right day and they dont miss your 'ovulation window'.

That was it really, had a couple of scans, then transfer, then  pregnancy test 9 days after transfer.. was much more relaxed and would recommend it to anyone who has the option of choosing.

My clinic also said i should have only 1 embie transferred, because of my age, and that it was a blast.

Oh btw the question about success rates of FET compared to Fresh...Well i was told the only reason FET is lower is because of the thawing process, not all survive, and also because some clinics let the embies grow till they are 5 days old, and some dont survive, so from there they work out the success rates. If you have had a successful thaw and your blasts are 5 days old you have as good as chance as someone doing Fresh Cycle..Hope that helps x

If you need any more advice on Natural FET, Just let me know.

(hugs) & Jenny...How is the 2ww wait for you? any symptoms? Hope your staying well away from the POAS.xx


----------



## lou-lou12

Hello hope1988, (hugs) and sugarpielaura... and everyone else.

OH ladies your advice has been fab... Just a little insight, I have very regular periods, used to be every 28 days but about 6 months before starting tx changed to every 29 days. Im not sure how regular they will be after having tx as some people say it can take up to 6 months for your periods to become regular but im sure we will have to wait and see. 

Another lady who is under the same clinic as me had natural FET as she said she wouldnt have had to wait so long in between tries. Im not sure if her periods were regular however she used ovulation sticks to determine when she was ovulating, It was successful for her.

I think i would prefer a natural cycle as like you said it is far less stressful on the body. During my fresh cycle my body hadn't got back to normal after having EC and it was time for ET. Luckily i had  BFP and i do honestly think if i had been carrying a single baby then the outcome of my pregnancy would have been very different but i think i have had to go through this to come out the other side a stronger and better person!!  

In terms of having SET or multiple, Even though i know having non id twins isnt as risky as having identical twins (what i had last time) I would want the risks reduced to a minimum as i couldnt bear the worry. My clinic ave frozen my embryos in batches of 3x3 and a 2 (all 5 day blasts) and the emryologist has said as they were frozen via the vitrification method they can be re-frozen which is a good thing if they decide to thaw more than 1 and then i only have a SET. 

Hope, i too was advised to only have the 1 blast transferred last time and with good reason when you consider the outcome. Congratulations on your   I really hope all goes well for you  

Hugs all the very best of luck to you hun..... i really hope and pray it will be a    for you too   

Lou xxx


----------



## Keeping the faith

Lou-lou, this is my first FET, and I was automatically placed on a medicated cycle so don't have much advice to offer, but just wanted to send you massive hugs   and wish you all the best in your journey.

Keep us posted with how everything goes.

Xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Hi keeping the faith.

I will find out thursday what my clinic thinks is the best decision for me. I suppose they know best  

Will let you all know how i get on

Good luck to you hun and thank you for replying

  to all xxxx


----------



## skyelar

Hi everyone
Hello to all the newbies, I hope you get the answers and support from the great ladies on here.
Well I am now 5dp5dt, along with (hugs) and Jenny! Hope you guys are doing ok. Don't really have any symptoms apart from terrible skin! I look like a teenager with acne. Has anyone else had this. I have boils (well not quite) all over my face. I think this is a side effect from the cyclogest but it is horrible!
Also felt like things were happening below but think it was just coz I was constipated (sorry tmi!) Feel nothing now my bowels have moved.
Staying positive tho, actually think I might make it to otd without hpt, well today I think that aanyway, tomorrow might be a different story.
Love and hugs to all.
Hope my 2ww pals are staying strong Xxxxxx


----------



## Jenny74

Morning Ladies - well last night I started to feel sick and still do this morning.  I really want to poas but I know it's too early, according to a thing I read on the Internet, today is the first day any hcg is released and Friday is the first day it should be able to be detected on a hpt.  I think I may succumb on Friday.  I'm sure the feeling sick is coincidence as I haven't had any morning sickness till week 9 on my previous pregnancies! no other symptoms at all.  Having some positive moments then convince myself it's not worked again. 
So far I've found this cycle so much easier than previous ones but now I'm in the 2ww it's the same  

Skylar - well done for keeping positive.  Cyclogest has a lot to answer for!  

Hugs - how are you doing?


----------



## skyelar

Jenny I know how you feel, I woke up this morning and feel nauseous. Its so annoying that our drugs have side effects that mess with our heads. I would take it as a cautious positive tho as yep I think hcg will be in our system now if embie has implanted. Amazing that we girls want to feel sick! This process certainly makes us crazy xx
When is your otd Jenny? Mine is on friday, I might wait until then. Have previously always tested early. I think partly because I would feel bad for the nurses when I phone for results if I was crying. I think knowing before gave me time to compose myself. 
Stay positive all xxx


----------



## Jenny74

OTD isn't till the 10th but I think that is quite long and it should show sooner than that, it has on both my successful ones before so will be testing before then.  My DH has said we can test on Thursday (our daughters first birthday) if nothing then on Saturday so he can be here with me.


----------



## skyelar

It should show before 10th I think so good luck for thursday! I am probably more cautious about nausea because I have felt it a little bit since et so can only presume it is the cyclogest. If yours has just started I would say that is much more positive, really hope it is xx


----------



## blackpumpkin

Hi,

Quick question for you ladies, hope you can help. I'm in the middle of an FET (my first). The hospital phoned my husband yesterday and told me that my transfer will be Wednesday 11th July so from this Thursday I stop the buserelin and start progesterone. I'm getting my estrogen from patches and I assume I keep using those. Is that correct? It says so in a fact sheet they gave me but I'm not sure how long I keep using them.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## (hugs)

Hey everyone!  

Blackpumpkin hey hun good luck for transfer yeah you carry on using the patches until they tell you to stop hun!!  

Jenny And Skyelar you both sound really positive girls   well done 6days today whoop, lol I'm trying to be I'm trying not to over think every symptom, as you both say the drugs don't make it any better,for us do they! Ive had on and off dull aches since last night and TMI ALEART sorry!! my nipples are really sore, but apart from that I'm just my usual self, one min i feel grumpy than I'm glaring at DP with some horrible remark coming from my mouth!! lol i just want to test but to scared to lol think I'll see how i am at the end of the week than take it from there! lots of      girls!!


----------



## donjee

Hello everyone,
There are so many of us here at similar stages ... its really exciting to feel that I am not alone.  My clinic phoned me today out of the blue because the embryologist wanted to know how many embryos I would like them to thaw and transfer. I took a deep breath and explained that I think I have made my mind up to go for single embryo transfer and therefore, just thaw two. The lovely nurse asked what cycle day I was on and I told them 31 and waiting for day 1 any day. She then said "so you hve you drugs all ready?" I was really puzzled by this - I didn't know I was supposed to have my drugs ready so I asked if they would be sorting a prescription and she said she'd get it sorted. I also told her I didn't have my plan/protocol and she said she'd get that sorted too.

I have to say, I was a little surprised. If she hadn'd phoned re. embryos then would I now be facing wasting yet another month?! What a crazy rollercoaster this is. I think it affects me all the time and I am in a permanently heightened state of emotion but because I have been living with these feelings for so long, they feel like normal. Does that make sense? I am sure you are all in the same situation? Someone tell me that I am not going crazy!!

Donjee xxx


----------



## Jenny74

Morning Ladies - I woke up feeling sick again this morning, cyclogest has never done that to me before, and I've been on the HRT too long for it to suddenly start now, so send in the     I'm afraid I caved, though it was my DH who suggested it!
I still can't quite believe it, it was a     a little feint still but Definately there! I didn't have a trigger shot so no chance of it being that, I am so excited even though I keep telling myself not to be as its early days but it's another hurdle over with, and we are a step closer to giving our DD a sibling


----------



## skyelar

Yay Jenny!! Amazing news xxx
Donjee, you are not crazy, just going through this path which makes us all emotional xx
Hugs hope you are keeping strong. This is the longest I have been through a 2ww without testing. I do want to before friday but really am enjoying my pupo bubble and not ready for it to be burst yet. Do feel AF pains a little and a little nausea but not much else.
Hi to everyone else out there, good luck for ET's and praying all those little embies thaw nicely and get snuggled in their rightful place soon xx


----------



## kdb

Jenny!!! Yayyyyyyyy!!!!


----------



## (hugs)

JENNY YAY! BIG CONGRATS HUN!!   

Skyelar 7dp/5dt already!! I'm glad you are enjoying your pupo bubble I'm trying too, i keep getting waves of AF dull aces and one min I'm getting ratty at DP, than i want to cry at something sad when i see something that upsets me think I'm going crazy   lol i don't feel sick or anyting just feel the same i have sore nipples (TMI) i really hope and   this has worked this time cant bare to think what if.... when are you testing hun?  

Donjee you are not going crazy hunni good luck with TX  

Hello to anyone else i may have forgotton


----------



## skyelar

Hugs, I am having a big wobble now! I need to test today because I am working all day tomorrow then hospital first thing friday for blood test. I don't have any hpt's at home so need to go and get one.  This is my 3rd cycle and the one I have felt the most positive about (don't know why) and haven't wanted to test early because I really want it to work. I really don't know how I will react if it doesn't. Normally I am very pragmatic and positive "what will be will be" and "when its our time its our time" but I am so scared that if it doesn't work this time it will hit me like a tonne of bricks.
If I don't test today then I will just wait for friday I think, will probably buy a test after leaving the hospital so I know before I phone for results.
Sorry for me post but am scared!
Hope everyone is doing ok


----------



## (hugs)

skyelar hunni you do not have to apologise to me i totally understand where your coming from, i feel exactly the same i don't know how i will feel if it doesn't happen for me I'm   and hoping it does for us both Hun! I'm most prob going to test Fri eeekkk i don't think i can wait till next weds    just don't want to see one line as you have already mentioned i have too been very calm and said to myself before the 2ww what will be will be...but its very difficult when your in your 2ww analyzing everything!! I'd Wait till Fri Hun if you can sending lots of      your way!!


----------



## Keeping the faith

Congrats Jenny.  Great news x


----------



## lou-lou12

whoo hoo Jenny thats amazing news hun xx

A big   to everyone else..... and   to everyone on the 2ww.....#


Well its follow up appointment day at the clinic today.... feeliing a little anxious, nervous and sick. Really dont know why as my clinic are lovely. It may just be due to the fact that the last time we were there we had excellent news  

Anyway, im beginning to wonder if i am going to soon as i still havent had a 6 week check up from the hospital where the twins were born. However they told me that there was a very good chance that nothing would have been found from the tests and that it was to do with them sharing a placenta, which means there would be nothing to tell anyway?? Also the tests were to check if i had caught something viral which could have affected the babies or if i had eaten something to upset my tummy. All of which is out of the clinics control?

Have a lovely day ladies... at least the sun is shining, that must be a positive  

Lou xxx


----------



## blackpumpkin

Thanks 'hugs' for your reply, wishing you the best of luck.

Jenny - congratulations on your bfp!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## (hugs)

Morning Ladies!!!

Blackpumpkin thank you   and no worries at all!  

Skyelar hows you feeling today Hun after yesterday?   well we are both 8dp/5dt cant believe it, have you caved in and tested?   

Lou-Lou hey Hun just wanted to wish you lots of luck for your follow up today, and i hope you get all your questions answered!! keep us up dated!   

Hello to everyone else   well as i said earlier I'm 8days in to my 2ww feeling nothing really in myself i had a couple of twinges yesterday could be the pessaries though, think I'm going to test over weekend prob sat morn eeekk i know its earlier but cant wait till next wed!


----------



## skyelar

Hi its BFN for us. Totally gutted. Tested last night and this morning, not even a whiff of a second line. Its the immense wave of sadness that fills you and you feel like it will never go away, but actually now it is easing off a bit. Don't feel like all my insides have been ripped out quite as much.
We are in the "fortunate" position of still having 5 frostie blasts but can't help but think if the first three (better quality ones) haven't worked is there really much chance for the others?
Not sure what to do now. I was diagnosed with endometriosis at my first scan (endometriomas) but the doctors just ignore it. I don't really understand that as surely that is affecting the outcome. If anyone has any advice would appreciate it. I should probably look into immune tests but my clinic don't acknowledge immune issues.
Has anyone had investigations regarding endometriosis? If so does your clinic organise it or your GP?
Sorry about long winded post.
Hope everyone is doing ok
Hugs, wishing you loads of luck for testing, really pray you get BFP! Xx


----------



## (hugs)

Skyelar omg hunni I'm so sorry   i hope in time you will be alright   have some time to yourself not in the IVF bubble and get a list of question to take with you when you do go for your follow up!!
i totally understand what you mean about your 5 frosies but you must not think like that on a positive note you still have 5   and they could try something different this time or look in to why it hasn't worked, wishing you all the luck in the world


----------



## lou-lou12

Skyelar.... i am so so sorry hunny. Words cannot help i know, but i am thinking of you  

Appt went well. Have been told can have ET in 2 weeks if i wish   Natural cycle.... Bit scared as its so soon so have told them i will think about it  for a few days 

Hugs, blackpumpkin, keeping the faith, kdb, jenny, hope, sugerpielaura, donjee and anyone else i have missed   hello. I hope you are all ok xx

Lou xx


----------



## (hugs)

Well just to update you all its a BFN for me    I'm absolutely in shock and totally devastated   haven't even told DP yet he's at work!!


----------



## No1 rainbow princess

Hi hugs, sorry to read your news. A bfn is just heartbreaking. I hope dp can get home soon n you can let him know so he can support you... And you can support him.
Maybe do something together tonight, just the two of you.
I deal with bad news by drinking wine n planning my next steps...

Thinking of you xxx


----------



## skyelar

(Hugs) sending you big hugs xxxx
I felt so so sad, like a big cloud of sadness had taken over me, thought I would never not feel sad, but then you have moments of feeling ok. I know its awful, take time to heal, and make a plan when you feel ready xxx


----------



## kdb

Skyelar, Hugs - I'm so sorry    Sending big


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

Has anyone heard or done this before? 

I have normal cycles but progesterone suppositories were my comfort blanket during my iVF cycle so I've asked for a prescription.. 

What do others think? 

Thanks


----------



## Jenny74

Hugs I'm so sorry to see your news.  Are you going to test again on OTD just to be sure? Take some time out for each other, hope he's home now


----------



## MrsHY

Hello
Congrats to the ladies on this thread who got their BFPs and my heart goes out to those of you who weren't so lucky this time. The whole thing is a complete and utter lottery!

I started my first buserelin jab last night and will book a scan on Monday for a fortnight's time. Feeling excited but also anxious of how I'll cope if this first go doesn't work. I keep telling myself how incredibly lucky I am to have 9 blastos in the freezer so we can hopefully get at least a couple of cycles from them, but I'm terrified they won't thaw, or there's something else that's wrong with me and nothing will implant. Gosh, you can tell I've woken up this morning in a positive mood!

It doesn't massively help that everyone I know (ok, mild exaggeration!) seems to be pregnant right now and while happy for them, I have a major case of the green eyed monster !!

X


----------



## lou-lou12

Hugs........ i am so sorry doll.
i tested early last time at 9dp5dt and had a bfn but tested on day 13 (otd) and got a bfp!! keep hope sweetie xx  

Boo - I am having fet soon, i have regular, normal cycles and will still be having progesterone pessaries 

No1 rainbow.... you sound alot like me.... wine has become my new best friend since losing the babies   

Hello to everyone else..... i know its hard to keep our spirits up with the bad news but we have to keep going girlys xxx  

 Mrs HY I too have a good amount of frosties (11) all blasts. But i too have the same worries. Even though i have always had regular periods and all scans have shown theres no issues with me i cant help but worry   I too know a lot of people who are pregnant at the moment and its not easy at all.......... I blame Mr Grey myself   Chin up Chick xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Skyelar and hugs,I'm so very sorry.    

Xx


----------



## donjee

Dear Skyelar and Hugs,

If you are still reading the board, I am so sorry that you didn't get your positive. We are all here for you.

Donjee xxx


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

Huge hugs Skyelar & Hugs  

Lou - thanks for the reassurance!! I was just having a wobble..   when do you start? I'm on CD7 start next cycle ..yikes! 

MrsHY - best of luck.. Im usually full of PMA, but also have days when my mind will wonder on "what if.." x


----------



## Brookie

Hi everyone

Just thought I'd jump on this thread and say hello. I'm 4 days post transfer (if you count the actual transfer date) with a 6 cell 3 day embie. Going slightly mental with wondering what is going on in there and trying not to read too much into every little twinge!!

By the way, I feel silly asking but what do dp and dt actually mean??!! E.g. 4dp 6dt, etc. Is it number of days post transfer? 

Congrats to everyone with a BFP and hugs to those who haven't yet been so fortunate.

B xx


----------



## kdb

Hi Brookie - 4dp6dt = four days post a six day transfer (ie, transfer of a six day old blast).  You don't count transfer day, so yesterday you were 3dp and today you are 4dp.  Good luck!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rosy238

Hi everyone, 
Congrats to all the BFP's and hugs to all the BFN's, this 2ww is such a rollercoaster!!!!
The last time I was very active on here was in 2008 when I was in my last 2ww and Im pleased to say I got a BFP, my daughter is now 3 and we have just transfered 2 5cell snow babies from our previous fresh cycle. Brookie, your testing the day before me!!!! Im on the 19th!!!
Just wanted to bob in and say hello to everyone, its so wonderful to have support from people who know what your going through.
Baby dust to all.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Hello lovelies  

 Hi Boo..... I am going for a scan Monday (cd10) the scan should tell the consultant when i will be ovulating and then ET will take place then so maybe around 4-5 days after the scan... i think   lol..... she told me last thursday that ET would be around 2 weeks from then so roughly the end of next week 19th-20th ...ish....... when do you expect ET to be for you?? are you having medicated or natural?

Hello brooke and rosy   to you ..... i really hope we get some good news on this thread soon   

Hi kdb and everyone else...... I hope your all ok  

Love and   to all xxx


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

Lou-Lou - Im doing FET next cycle, so I OV 9-10th Aug & they are 5day blasts. 
I have no idea on the FET protocol, lol.. Been told to ring on my CD1 for a scan? 
.. All of sudden I keep getting anxious! :-/ Can't believe I'm doing this again

Went to the GP today and thankfully they are doing the HIV Hep B & C for free. Saving us £250 *phew* 
Been listening to Zita West before bed. Like with the last cycle, I only get 5-10min into it before drifting off to sleep lol!! Hopefully it's all going into subconscious!


----------



## Keeping the faith

Skyelar and Hugs - really sorry to hear your news.  Lots of love and hugs to you both  

Lou-lou, glad things are moving along.  Sending you lots of  

Welcome to all the newcomers and happy thoughts to all.  

I have an app tomorrow morning for a scan and bloods.  AF is over a wk late (although think it's now on its way!) so imagine this will knock my treatment back a wk    Tomorrow's app should've been to check my lining was thin enough after my AF.  Nurse told me to come in anyway so will see what happens.  Fingers and toes crossed. Xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Boo - It is soo nerve wracking isnt it?? Sounds like you are doing natural too..... i too have 5 day blasts... how many will you have transferred??

Keepingthefaith - Yes it appears things are moving really quickly..... sometimes i wonder if its a little too quick but i know we have to keep trying   Good luck with scan and bloods...

Thinking of skyelar and hugs


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

Keeping the faith - good luck with your scan & bloods! I'll do an AF dance for her  to hurry up. Typically when you want her to arrive - she's late xx      

Lou-Lou - yes I'm an natural cycle with cyclogest suppositories. My cycles are regular & I OV like clockwork (I still use a cbfm!) I have damaged tubes but everything else seems to work. I have 4 blast..   Praying they thaw ok I'll being 2x back in. Thb I'm 99% sure I'll do 2x but I think 1x would be the 'safer' option?! Once again confusion sets in... The clinic want us to use 1x but we'll see! How about you?


----------



## Jenny74

So today is my OTD and after a week of positive tests it's still a strong BFP  

Booking in with the GP today and scan booked for July 23rd!


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

Jenny - Wonderful news!!!


----------



## MrsHY

Congrats Jenny! Fab news


----------



## Swanage

Hi ladies   glad to see some BFP on here   but really sad to see the bfn   
I'm starting a medicated fet in August but wanted to start making some buddies now so I can follow you all through your journeys and hopefully celebrate the great results! I havent had a fet since last year and can't remeber how long my last ones took   does anyone have a rough idea, I don't do the pill or anything. I'm just trying to work out when I'll be having my transfer as my last two pregnancys have been early m/c so I'll be taking complete rest this go (if it works   )  
Wishing you all lots of luck,   swanage x


----------



## Rosy238

Hi Swanage,
So sorry to hear about your early miscarriage, must be so hard to pick yourself up after that happening :-( 
Im on my 2ww after a medicated FET and mine was about 5weeks on a buseralin/progynova/cyclogest protocol Not sure how much it varies and I think it does depend on your protocol/clinic etc
Wishing you lots of luck and here is hoping you have a BFP.
Rosy.xxxx


----------



## age_789

Hi ladies,

Hoping I can join. I start my injections and Progynova today with follow up scan next week.
Had icsi and had 35 eggs collected however my ET which was last week was cancelled due to my lining being to thick 18.8 mm
So we got 4 Agrade blastocysts frozen and now ready to start again but glad its not a full fresh cycle this time round. I have read and my dr has said many good things regarding frozen transfers better than fresh.

Congratulations to all the bfp and im am truly sorry for any bfn xxxx


----------



## Brookie

Hi girls

Jenny, congrats! Here's hoping your BFP will set a trend on here - you've got me wanting to test now but will try and hold out a bit longer *hopping impatiently from one foot to the other*

Swanage, welcome to the thread and best of luck for your upcoming cycle. Likewise, so sorry to hear about your previous m/c's    All in all my FET cycle only took about two weeks. I started on a stimmed cycle but had to switch to FET so my timescales are all over the place and not much of a normal guide. I guess everyone will be different depending on whether medicated cycle or not, if the lining is ok, etc. 

Age - hello! I remember you from SEFC thread! Sorry your ET was cancelled - you're right though, frozen embies apparently do come back stronger than ever! I only had one and it thawed perfectly without any damage. I started welling up when the embryologist called it a little fighter.

Hope everyone else is doing ok. BTW, does anyone know if it's safe to use a hot water bottle for back ache while on 2ww? Back is killing me but reluctant to use heat in case it damages the little embie  

B x


----------



## kdb

Brookie, during the 2ww for my successful IVF I got backache for a few days and used a wheat bag. You'll be fine with a hot h2o bottle - just keep it away from your tummy / front. Good luck!!


----------



## lou-lou12

Hello ladies.....

wow its lovely to see this thread getting busier  

Boo - I am doing the same cycle.... Natural with cyclogest 400mg 1 a day.... I too have cycles as regular as clockwork. (even after being pregnant for nearly 20 weeks the witch was back on time with a bang   ) .... cant wait now for our journeys to start  

Jenny -      whoo hoo..... keeping everything crossed for your scan lovely xxxx

Kdb -   How are you??

Swanage - So sorry to hear of your early miscarriages.... I hope you get some luck from us all and this time things are different   for picking yourself up and being brave enuogh to try again.... I know exactly how hard that is unfortunately  

Brookie - I 2nd what kdb said..... as long as you keep away from the tummy area you will be fine xx

Age - i too am quite pleased about not having to go thorugh a fresh cycle again.... This way seems less exhausting on the body and mind.... although im sure the 2ww will soon put pay to that  

Hello Rosie, MrsHY and Keeping the faith.... and anyone else i have missed i hope you are all doing ok

Well i have to decide today if its july or august for me...... need to ring clinic to make an appt for a scan monday ..... or do i leave it another month just to be sure....  ... I have also had a bit of pain in lower back and tum and am wondering if its just my body readjusted itself after the last pregnancy or if it is still healing 

Another of my good friends anounced her pregnancy to me yest showing me her scan (she was so nervous about telling me the poor dab) and while i was really happy for her as she has suffered 2 miscarriages in the past as well as a Healthy DD. i came home and cried myself to sleep    My body literally ached yesterday.. But onwards and upwards from today


----------



## Swanage

Thanks ladies its nice to have support  (especially when you understand what it's like) 
Lou Lou I'm so sorry for your lose I think you are super brave choosing to start again so soon but I also think its the best thing you can do   I'm sending some happy thoughts your way! X
Brookie I was always told no heat around the middle area as not the best for little embryo but not sure about the back? 
Well I'm off today to sort out our dj and finalise some details at the hotel for our wedding next year (I'm sure this will be the best distraction in 2ww) I hope you all ha e a good day and I'll check in later xx


----------



## kdb

Oh Lou-Lou    I'm sorry you had such a sad day yesterday     xoxo


---


Girls... I am chatting to my GP later to see whether he will px some of my FET meds.  How much Progynova is everyone taking?  All my clinic has said is 2mg tablets x 1 pack of 84 but I know my GP will need to know what the dose is.  Looking at the treatment timeline I could be on Progynova for around five weeks up to OTD, so two tablets a day.


Does that sound right?


Thank you!
xoxo


----------



## pickwick

Congratulations Jenny, that is wonderful news.  Congratulations to all of you with wonderful positive results and good luck to you all having FET.
Our FET wont be until my September cycle but I have been following everyone's journeys on here.
Big hugs to all who have had BFN's.x


----------



## pickwick

Lou-Lou, I just wanted to say that I am so sorry for your loss.  Good luck with your decision on July or August, sending you lots of hugs.     Sorry that you had a sad day as well, it must be really hard.


----------



## lou-lou12

Hi ladies thank you all for your support   feeling much better today


----------



## Rosy238

Morning everyone,

Lou Lou, so sorry to hear and glad your feeling better, must be a very hard time for you and sending lots of hugs.
I hope everyone else is doing ok too, sounds like lots of plans being made for new cycles soon!! 
Im exactly half way thru my 2ww today and have to say this is worse than my last one!!!! Im feeling rubbish but think thats because Im on 9 progynova a day as well as 3 cyclogest pessaries.....blehhhhhh!!! all my cramping and feeling achy is probably due to the drugs more than anything else!!!! just be glad when I can get off it all one way or another!
Anyone testing today or any ET's I may have missed lots as not been on for a few days, if so good luck to all.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## VesperPea

Hey lovely ladies

I'm day 2 of a FET cycle with HRT and already feeling the madness!   

looks like this thread is really busy so will keep it short and try and get on top of who is where over the next few days

Enjoy the sunshine - anything is possible under a blue sky

big


----------



## Pery

Hi ladies, 

Like vesper pea I have just had a FET. I had three embryos transferred yesterday. We had our transfer in Spain so I am sitting and relaxing in the sun at the moment. 

The only down side is I am experiencing some backache at the moment. I think it is the cyclogest!

Now for the 2 week wait, been here before so I know what is in store, but at least a part of it will be spent in the sun!

Here's hoping for a successful two weeks for us all

Pery


----------



## VesperPea

pery - enjoy the 2ww - nutty time! looks like we have similar timelines - my daughter's 16 months and I'm due for a transfer on 25th. are you having all your treatment in Spain?

rosy why is the 2ww so long? fingers crossed for you 

lou lou sorry to hear you had a shocker of a day - amazing attitude though - the darker the cloud the brighter the silver lining, right?  

kbd - what did you go for with progynova? i was on 3 x 2mg a day for two months to try and regenerate the womb lining and am now on 2 x 2mg for 10 days, up to 3x 2mg until OTD (or 14 weeks but not really counting that chicken yet). Having had to pay for it, it's dirt cheap - £11.00 for 270ish tablets in boots pharmacy so if all else fails you can have it represcribed

swanage sorry to hear about your mcs but another amazing attitude - what is it about girls who go through this cr*p that makes you so fabulous?  

can't go back any further but nice to be here ladies, and frankly, come on me, stop obsessing, posting on ff and do some work...


----------



## Swanage

Hi Pery hope your enjoying the sun, shame you can't have a nice cocktail too   good luck for the 2ww x
Vesperpea, thanks i do try to stay positive and pull my head out of my a**e as i think no one else wants to see me mope, good luck with your cycle and maybe try something like sewing or origami on 2ww (something that needs your concentration) it stopped me clock watching every day.
Hi to everyone else, I'm at work but thought I'd pop on to say we're starting cyclogest on day two of my next cycle (beginning of August) then progynova untill transfer with baby aspirin. We're going to defrost all four to get two good ones to use, I'm already nervous about the defrost and were not even there yet lol 
Also it's going to sound so silly but I'm petrified that I'd this works I'll lose it again   Iv never made a scan yet and really want this to be our go, anyway I should try and do some work so have a good day x


----------



## lou/s

Hi all I am slightly behind you ladies with starting natural cycle fet beginning of next month hopefully if all goes to plan will have 2 blasto embies  transferred . I was just wandering have all of you taken or planning to take time off work for full 2 week wait? Only I did last time was off until otd was thinking this time to maybe just be as normal as poss and work although I am a hairdresser so very rarely sit down long hours ect. Any advise greatly welcome good luck to all


----------



## lou-lou12

Lou/s   The last time i did tx i also had time of work for the tx and 2ww. My job is the opposite and involves me sitting on my    a lot   But i probably did more exercise the last time because i wasnt at work (walking, cleaning, cooking) But i think this helped all the drugs through my system etc... and the embryologist at the time told me not to worry too much as if its going to work it will, and if it isn't it isn't   Mine worked a little too well and resulted in my little embie making a playmate which later got them into trouble  

Swanage -  I'm know the worries that must be going through your mind..... and i will be the same if i am lucky enough to get a BFP. But try to think positive.... are you're meds any different this time?? I am sending loads of PMA your way.....   

Vesper - Spot on chick.... On tuesday i didn't think i would be able to see a way out.... But i woke up wednesday with a fresh mind and attitude and i am damn ready to fight for this (again)       with the  

Pery - 3 embies?? WOW!! is the 2ww driving you crazy yet?? Have fun in the sun  

Rosy - Not long to wait now then? 9 progynova and 3 cyclogest?? ah you poor thing   but if it works it will be sooo worth it  

Kdb - I was taking 2 progynova a day last time.... This was until 12 weeks and then stopped. But the doctor gave me something else oestrodial?? or something like that... the same thing but with a different name.

Pickwick, Age, Brooke and everyone else     

Sending lots of love, luck and   to you all whatever stage you are at xxxx


----------



## Swanage

Lou Lou, thanks hun I will be sending loads of   and   for u too. I just feel I wont let myself get excited this time as it proberly will go wrong again, but Iv got to try and think positive as sooner or later we all will have our chance. No as I'm Nhs my meds will stay the same! As its fet I'm on supercur once a day and progynova tabs three times a day plus the aspirin which is what I did last time but this time I'm not stopping the aspirin as I here it can help a growing embryo!! 
Lou/s hi your cycle will be near mine I think  Except I'm a medicated cycle (my cycles are regular but I can't detect ovulation   ) as for time of work in the 2ww I'd go with your instinct as if it didn't work and you worked through it u may blame that (not that it makes a difference Iv been told) or you could take the whole two weeks of but it will feel more like year and you can go stir crazy   so it really is a judgement call on you? I took the time off on two of my goes because my job is all lifting and carrying so not much else I could do but I had to find stuff to occupie me as you have to much time to think lol, this time I'm going to ask for a doctors note saying I can stay at work but they must move me to somewhere I can just sit! If not I'll be at home again. Good luck with ur cycle xx


----------



## 8868dee

Hi all im having my first fet in 3 weeks and i have 5 2AA embryos frozen . Are these classed as a good grade as i dont wAnna ask my clinic incase im being bit dumb lol x

I had 1 3AA embryo put back which resulted in my pregnancy but sadly i lost it at 11 weeks . Im assuming the frozen embryos are less quality as the numbers are only 2. This was my first ivf so im still learning all the gradings and dont really understand it x

Thanks in advance for all replies x

Moderator Note: Merged with cycle buddies for more support


----------



## Swanage

Hiya I think its just under what u had transferred but when defrosted they can develop more so you may want to ask before transfer? Im Starting a fet in about 3 weeks maybe four but I'll be on supercure and progynova for a couple of weeks too so should be ready for e/t the end of august? How about you will it be a natural fet or medicated x


----------



## Hope2468

Hi dee, 2AA is top quality I believe. I transferred back a 3BC, and just got a BFP, although OTD is next Monday.  

Will u be on cyclogest and prognova too?


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

What's prognova used for? Don't remember that drug during IVF cycle? 

I'm on CD11, so FET starts in 3wks for me also!! Eek x


----------



## 8868dee

Hi swanage hun x mine will be a natural fet x x thanks for advice xxx

Hope hello hun xxx congrats x makes me feel better x no im not taking anything its natural fet xxx 

Boo x im not sure but some use it in ivf and fet it all depend what ur clinic suggests x goodluck with ur fet xxx

Thanks ladies for ur replies im just worried that as clinic has suggested only one to go back that it will lower our chances of being pregnant again x looks like the treatment nerves are kicking in again xxx


----------



## kdb

Boo - Progynova is estrogens in tablet form.  It's used to help build up your lining prior to ET and usually afterwards along with progesterone to keep the lining nice and lush.


----------



## babybluz

Morning ladies 
I hope to join you this cycle of mediated FET .
I have started to DR today and my ET should be about 16Aug .
Any one here have similar dates ?

Hope congratulations on your  

Good luck everyone 
BB


----------



## Swanage

Congratulations hope on your   look forward to hearing it offically Monday   x


----------



## Keeping the faith

This thread is getting so busy.  I will need to take time out to bring myself up to speed properly.

Lou-lou - hope you're feeling a bit better.  It's such a hard journey, and while you're happy for friends who are pregnant it is sooo difficult sometimes.  Must be even harder for you after everything you've been through.  Sending you massive hugs  

Boo - thanks for your AF dance   Finally arrived on Monday night.  At my app on Tues they scanned me and took bloods, but told me I will need to come back again this Tues as lining too thick.  Hopefully all will be ok and just a wee delay.  Hope all good with you.  

Hope everyone else is doing well.  Lots of   to all.  Xxxx


----------



## wanabmum

hi keeping, what time are you in  at on tues think we are 10.25am.


----------



## Keeping the faith

Hi wanab - we're 8.15 on Tues.  What will be happening at your app? X


----------



## wanabmum

blood, scan and will get hrt and snuff.


----------



## yellowhope

Hi Girls this is my first FET. I'm on cycle day 16 and due to start the meds this Friday.... don't really know what to expect.... I bled well before otd during last fresh cycle in May.  Can any body offer any advice re the amount of cyclogest that they are on?


----------



## Brookie

Hi all

Just a quick update from me - I did a test this morning as couldn't wait any longer. It was negative but I'm still only 10 days post tx so there's still a chance  

Hope, congrats on your BFP and good luck for further confirmation tomorrow!!

Good luck and   to all

b xx


----------



## Keeping the faith

Wanab - we will be at the same stage then.  Good luck for Tues.   X 

 to all.


----------



## LoopyMoo

Hello ladies

May I join, I'm due to start our last cycle using our one remaining frostie in the next few days or so?  Feeling the pressure and magnitude of it all this time round and PMA is non-existent   

Hope - Congrats on your BFP....


----------



## marie73

Hello ladies

Do you mind if I join you for some company on the FET journey. I am just waiting for AF due on Wednesday and then I start taking the climaval pill for 12 days before scan and hopefully ET 6 days later (around 6th August).  We only have one blast frozen so its a bit of a gamble for us. 

Anyone else around those dates?
Marie Xxx


----------



## Hope2468

Hi ladies, well just had my results from my blood test and hcg came back as 250! So a strong BFP! Yay! Now have to wait until my scan in 4 weeks time, which seems ages away! Praying that all will go well 

Good luck to all the other ladies in their 2ww or just about to embark on FET!

It can work! Had not a great quality embryo, and wasn't holding much hope for this round to work!

Baby dust to you all!


----------



## Swanage

well done hope, i bet your on cloud nine   xx


----------



## Keeping the faith

That's great news Hope.  Congratulations x


----------



## 8868dee

Yay!!! Well done hope xxxx


----------



## Rosy238

Evening everyone,

Wanabmum and keeping the faith........Good luck tommorow with your apts.x.

Yellowhope.....I think the usual for cyclogest is twice a day, Im on 3 times a day as my lining didnt thicken up very well, good luck with your FET, this was my first too and felt completely confused as totally different to my fresh cycle!!!x.

Brookie......FX that its just too soon for you and you still have a little while to go before otd, sending you lots of baby dust.x

Loopymoo and marie........good luck starting your cycles, it really does take it out of you and sometimes you just run out of everything emotionally! x.

Hope.....massive congrats to you, now the dreaded 2ww has finished you swap it for the 4ww, torture it is!!!!

Sorry if I have missed anyone!!! we have 3 more days to wait of our 2ww, we have cheated! but I cant get excited until I see it on thursday!!! will be over the moon if this works as one dr and nurse advised us to cancel cycle as my lining was far too thin but another dr and nurse said it had been done before so we went for it (I cant physically do this again!) and we had our two frosties from our fresh cycle transfered with the odds stacked against us. We will see what thursday brings!

Sending babydust to everyone.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Congrats Hope!!!!   you get through the next 4 weeks with sanity in tact  

Brookie..... I tested last time at 9dp5dt and got a bfn....... at 13dp5dt it was a bfp.... dont give up hope yet   

Rosy .....Good luck for thursday!!!!! keeping everything crossed for you  

Hi Marie and loopymoo...... I will be starting my FET soon although not completely sure of dates yet as doing natural FET.

 Yellow, swanage, 8868, keepingthe faith, wannabmun, and babybluz (and anyone else i have missed)

Had my scan today.... all well... my body appears to have returned to "normal" after losing my angels  

Ovulation sticks from tomorrow and take it from there!!

Onwards and upwards we go!! i WILL fight another day  

Big hugs to all


----------



## babybluz

Hello  Lou, is a natural fet just 1 menstrual cycle long then the 2ww? 
 for your loss 

  Hi Rosie , does that mean you had a positive on the early test ? I do hope so for you  as I  totally under stand the last time feeling , this is my last too.

Hope , Aww so pleased for you , good luck waiting for the scan (the knicker watch gets worse !) 

Hi Marie , good luck . I have started my DR drugs already  but my ET will not be until  about 16th, you must be on a different tx plan , but I will be sticking around to keep you company  

Loopy , where are you in your tx are you doing nat or med fet ? I also feel I have no pma  I feel I got lucky it worked once so I must have used up my chances . 
Here is a pma dance for you 
          

Brooke I   it is a better result on Otd    

Yellow , good luck . Expect hot flushes ,headache and mood swings   oh the joys ! Think last time I had 2Cyclogest a day .

Hello everyone else I didn't mention 
Not sure how to keep up with this thread as everyone at different stages and probably way too fast for me  but I will try .

Afm , I'm 3 days in to DR meds with no horrid side effects YET! 
What's the protocol in your clinics for transferring blasts ?, mine said only 1 blast  but  2  for 3day embryo 

BB


----------



## lou-lou12

Hi Babybluz..

Natural FET lasts 1 cycle thats including the 2ww..... So i went for a scan yesterday CD12 (29day cycle).... start
ovulation sicks today..... when i get the surge embie will be given back to mamma 3-6 days later (depending what stage frozen) and 2ww begins  

So you have a LO from  fet??


----------



## Rosy238

Babybluz.......I first tested on 9dp3dt because I thought it was all over and got a faint positive on a ovulation test, following day went and got some cheepy hpt and both were faint lines, Im now12dp3dt and the ovulation tests are now glowing!!!!! going to do a clearblue digital on thursday which is our otd. Have started with awful vomiting this morning also and with my last IVF pregnancy I had awful morning sickness all the way thru! so hoping this is a positive sign too! Will be bouncing all over the house if its positive on thurs, our family will be complete and this whole 12 years of ttc and hell will have all been worth it!

Good luck with everyone who has apts today hoping all goes well.xxxxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Rosy - have got everything crossed for you


----------



## 8868dee

Goodluck for thursday rosy xxxx

Lou-lou: im so sorry for both your losses hun x i completly understand how hard it must off been to lose a baby as i lost one at 11 weeks in may xxxx but to lose both must be devestating x my heart goes out to u hun xxx "hugs" i hope that your fet works out for u hun xxxx am routing for u xxxx 

Hello to everybody else xxxxx hope u r all ok xxx

Afm: my af arrived 6 days early but as its only my second since the miscarriage im ok with that x so im starting my natural fet this cycle   but as i have had an earlier than normal cycle 21 days instead of 27 the clinic are having me in on friday cd 9 for bloods xxxx they havent mentioned anything about ovulation kits tho. Only blood tests so my question is on my first natural fet do all clinics give u ovulation kits or do i get them myself  I just dont wanna miss it x


----------



## Pery

Hi Ladies, 

Just back from transfer and holiday in Spain.  You would think I would have less time to think about the two week wait and the twinges etc now that I am back in work but not working out that way.

Great to hear your news Hope, congrats. Rosie238 it sounds as if we will have more positive news coming from you very soon.  

Brookie - like yourself I always feel the urge to early test but try to avoid it, so keep the faith you did test  early.  A couple of years ago my sister (in between IVF cycles) was late and she decided to take a test, it came back negative in the morning and  positive when she tested again later that evening and she now has a beautiful daughter.

Vesper Pee you asked about my treatment in Spain.  We did four IVF negative cycles at home and then decided to go to Spain for further treatment.  Best move we made as we now have a daughter and get the chance for a bit of sun every time we go over

Lou-Lou 12, Swanage and all the other girls about to start, best of luck, hope all goes well and we get lots of positive news over the coming months

AFM nearly into my second week of the ttw, getting sick of the side effects of the cyclogest already, feeling a little crampy and had a couple of twinges, all of which could be side effects of cyclogest. Need to stay positive.

Quick question - on average how many embryos do people transfer in FET.  We were given the choice of 1-3.  We asked them to defrost three, I suppose i was thinking that perhaps one of them would not survive the thawing and therefore we would end up transferring two.  However in the end all three survived and we transferred them all, however reading other posts and sites this seems like a lot.  

Wishing everyone the best of luck at whatever stage you are at

Best wishes

Pery


----------



## lou-lou12

Hello lovelies

8868dee - Thank you for your lovely words..... I am sorry you too have had to endure the pain of losing your baby......I dont believe the pain will ever go away, for me it feels as though my heart is a jigsaw with 2 missing pieces  .. But i am learning to live with it. I sometimes wonder where i have gotten the strength from these past few weeks, but it is amazing what the human body and mind can cope with. BIG HUGS TO YOU  

Pery - so sorry that you have to come back to the great british weather   Congrats on being pupo.... I hope the 2ww doesn't drive you totally insane  

Hello to everyone else.... sending you all loads of   and


----------



## Keeping the faith

Rosy - it's all sounding good with you.  Lots of    to you.  

8868dee and Lou-lou.  You're brave ladies and I wish you both all the luck in the world.

Pery - happy thoughts to you.  Escaping from this weather sounds like a very good plan.

AFM - lining now nice and thin, so started scooshing stuff up my nose today   and tablets start tomorrow.  Have four different alarms set on my phone lol.  Onwards and upwards!  

Lots of PMA to everyone else   xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Pery: because if my age my clinic GCRM only suggest one to be put back as they dont want multiples now that eset have been introduced. However of this cycle fails we will put two back next time. Im quite interested in your ivf in spain. Is it cheaper over there then for ivf treatment ? I see a lot of ladies go there from uk ect to have treatment and was just wondering x also how many times do u go over there? Sorry for all questions im curious


----------



## 8868dee

I know exactly how u feel lou-lou is a horrible feeling when u have lost a baby or babies and your right will never go away x tho i do hope it gets easier .feel lost without the baby and empty but im trying to move on x im getting a tattoo of angel wings behind my ear as a token of our baby no longer here xxx

Thanks for the kind words keeping the faith and goodluck with the meds x im quite glad my fet is a natural one ad no jabs for a while lol x


----------



## babybluz

Hi Lou ,that sounds so much nicer way to do fet , I didn't get offered natural but I don't have regular periods so presume that's why . Yes my lo is a fet  baby .

Rosy, I think Otd is looking very rosy indeed   

Dee good luck  ,I do envy the no jabs and feeling poo tx I'm  4days in  now and have a bad head already 

Pery 3 does sound a lot  

Keeping,  good news about your lining 

My head is pounding I'm presuming its the drugs but I also had a sad day at my grandads funeral .
BB


----------



## lou-lou12

Hi all............  

Babybluz - It seems an "easier" way, no needles etc, however i am having trouble with the frigging ov sticks  
Sorry about your grandad   i hope your feeling better today x

Pery - Gone mad yet??   I hope the 2ww isn't treating you too bad  

Keeping the faith - We are all brave to be putting ourselves through this..... But it will all be worth it  

Dee - Oh your tattoo sounds lovely..... I got myself a miscarriage/infant loss bracelet but had 2 little footprint charms on mine instead of 1. It is very personal and private but fills me with so much comfort. I often find myself thumbing the charms without realising i'm doing it.  

Rosy - Good luck for tomorrow...... sending you loads of luck and babydust xx   

Hi to everyone else...

I am having trouble with the ov sticks... HELP!!! was told to use them between 10am and 4pm but to stick to the same time every day. BUT I have read its better to use them later on in the day around 2-3pm. However i started using mine at 10am as i knew i would be available at that time every day.... get me??....... so yesterday i did one at 10am and no line.... then at 3pm and had a line...... so now i am confused


----------



## Pery

Hi all

Lou Lou and Dee, I am so sorry to hear about your recent losses. When I first started on this journey I too had a miscarriage. I was not as far along as either of you but I still think about the little one. My partner brought me a ring with a Celtic knot in it which I wear all the time and twist when I feel low. Always feel as if I have my little angel looking over us. Stay strong.

Dee we did a number of IVF cycles with my own eggs in Ireland, however because of my age and poor egg quality it was suggested to us that we consider donor eggs and hence our journey to Spain. We thought about this for a long time and in the end our urge to have a child and my need to carry a child was so strong that we decided on this option rather than adoption. We choose Spain because they have no waiting lists, unlike in Ireland. It cost about the same per cycle as it did in Ireland 5,000 euros (£4,000) and because it was a donor cycle we only needed to visit twice, once for the initial appointment and tests and on egg transfer day. It is a similar price for IVF with own eggs and I think you can have all scans done in your own country. The actual treatment plan has its ups and downs - different language, sometimes communication problems (I think women in Ireland and Britain need to be kept more informed at every stage perhaps) but on our first try in 2010 we were successful so I suppose the proof is in the pudding. We also got 7 embryos to freeze. We went back in April of this year for our 1st FET which ended in a chemical pregnancy and have just returned from our second FET, hoping for a better result this time.

Babybluz - Sorry to hear about your grandad, hope the head feels better. These drugs can have crazy side effects.

Keeping the faith - good news on the lining and happy positive thoughts to you too.

AFM - nearly tested last night   - what a silly thing to do that would have been. Too early. I blame the hormones. Went off to see a friends new baby instead. 

Best wishes

Pery


----------



## age_789

Hi lovely ladies

Just had my scan and im good to go for FET on Monday. Polyp was barely visible and lining is good. Now off home to start the dreaded pesseries!!!!
Bring on Monday!!!

Hope ur all well xx


----------



## 8868dee

Babybluz: it is nicer on no meds lol x hope ur head isnt too bad and goes away soon xxx

Lou-lou: my dh bought me a pandora charm bracelet after we lost the baby and i have 2 charms on it one is a pram which represents our daughter we had naturally 11 years ago. And the other charm is an angel which represents the baby we lost and im gettig another charm for the ectopic pregnancy last year xxx but the tatoo is so ill always have the baby with me xxxx

Pery: thanks for the info hun now i understand  sorry u had a chemical pregnancy xxx hope this cycle u get good news hun cxxx


Afm: i paid for my tx yesterday and had a phonecall for the delivery and payment of hcg injection for after transfer but when i had my full ivf (first try) after transfer everynight i had to use 8 days worth of crinone gel for progesterone support. But this time nothing, Is that because its a natural cycle xxxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Hi ladies

Just a quickie as I am on my crapberry 

ET has been scheduled for tuesday after I had a positive ov test this morn...... Excited and nervous now

Love to all xxx


----------



## Brookie

Hi everyone

Just a quick one to say it was a BFN for me this morning. Gutted isn't the word.

I'm still clinging onto foolish hope that maybe our little embie is just a little slow in bedding in, partly because I had some pains yesterday & today plus a faint positive line last night but deep down I know it's time to move on and start looking into DE - Serum in Athens or IVI in Barcelona I think. For now, I'm tucking into a long overdue glass of vino and looking at hols in the sun for September  

Wishing you all the very best of luck for your cycles and lots of  

B xxxxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Oh brookie I am so sorry sweetie

Sending you loads of hugs and I wish you luck with whatever you decide to do next.... Don't give up


----------



## 8868dee

So sorry brookie xxx


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

Ever so sorry Brookie xxx ((hugs)) xxx


----------



## marie73

Brookie - so very very sorry to read your news. I hope you give yourself sometime to grieve and can then find the strength to make your plans for the future. Much love and hugs for you.     

A big hello to everyone else - not read back yet how everyone is doing as been away with work but will catch up today and post more later. 

Love to you all xxx
Marie


----------



## pickwick

Brookie so sorry lovely.    
Lou-Lou good luck with your transfer, wonderful news that it has come around for you.


----------



## babybluz

Brooke I'm so sorry to hear your news .
I'm a little confused why you had a feint positive last night,  I didn't think you could have a false positive  with fet ?

BB x


----------



## lou-lou12

Just read an inspirational story in the sun..... also posted on the media thread

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2175593/The-amazing-quins-born-years-apart-Couple-celebrate-birth-twins-conceived-IVF-cycle-children.html?ito=feeds-newsxml

All 5 born using FET!!

Gives all us having FET some positivity!!

Hugs to all xxx 

/links


----------



## 8868dee

It sure does give us all some hope   wat a lovely story xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Isn't it lovely??

Lets hope we are all telling similar stories soon


----------



## 8868dee

Yeah lets hope we do  that would be good


----------



## pickwick

What a wonderful story.x


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

Wonderful story!! Thanks for sharing Lou... 

Is your womb lining monitored during FET? I know I'm having bloods, scans & opk's.. TIA!x


----------



## 8868dee

Im having bloods done but not scans


----------



## marie73

Lou - Thats a fab article thanks for sharing!!! 

Boo - I am just having a scan. I do 12 days on a tablet (started yesterday) called climaval and then go for a scan on day 12 or 13 to see if lining is thick enough. If it is then I start progesterone for 5 days and they then defrost victor (only 1 frozen blast left so he has a name) and all being well he goes back in on day 5 but think my cycle is a bit different to others.

Marie xxx


----------



## MrsHY

Hi everyone

Brookie - I'm really sorry to hear about the BFN. Thinking of you x

Thanks for the link LouLou12! That is a lovely story indeed...

I've just been in for my scan this PM as I've been injecting buserelin for 2 weeks now, my ovaries are 'nice and quiet' but I still have a lining to shed - it's over 10mm and they want it under 5mm. That said, I have been spotting quite heavily since Monday and had a gush of red blood this morning (sorry if TMI!) and have that horrible period-y feeling - so think AF will strike with a vengeance tomorrow or Sunday.

So, it's back to the hospital for another scan next Thursday - if the lining has gone and my ovaries are still asleep it's on to the HRT to build the lining back up again... it's a funny old game this!!


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

Dee & Marie - cheers.. I think the nurse mentioned bloods are taken to confirm OV(?) god knows lol! It's a natural cycle and I'll be needing 7 visits to the clinic throughout the cycle. I suppose they are being thorough lol 

Marie - why Victor? We picked Lucky's name as ET was on the luckiest day of the year. Already thinking about what to call our next one xx


----------



## lou-lou12

Hi Ladies...

Glad you liked the story...... i thought of us FET ladies as soon as i saw it and thought it would give us some strength and hope  

Boo - My lining isnt being monitored.... I had a scan last week where they checked ovaries, follies (i think to see if there was one that looked as though it was going to release a little eggy maybe? and so to see if it looked like my body was going to ovulate?) and they checked the lining. I had ovulation sticks to use from day 12 as i am a 29 day cycle and when i had my surge i had to ring the clinic for them to work out when i had to go for ET (it depends on the stage embryos were frozen at) because mine were frozen on day 5 i have to go towards the end of the 3-6 day timeframe.....does that make sense??

Marie - Victor??   I like it hehe

MrsHY - I hope the witch plays nice and sheds that lining for you hun  

Dee - hello m'dear  

AFM - I have been trying to work out what i did exactly after last ET..... I know i didnt stay in bed like a lot of ladies do. That was because a lady told me that she had 2 cycle of BFN after resting in bed for 2 whole days and on her 3rd attempt she got on the bus and went shopping for the day and had a BFP...... Coincidence?? hhmmm maybe. But i still think getting the blood flowing can only be beneficial cant it?? I carrie don with cooking, cleaning etc and took some gentle strolls but didnt do anything too strenuous.

What are your thoughts on the subject ladies?? will you be resting/not resting/half resting 

LOU XXXX


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

I'm one of those ladies that did nothing... Literally I don't really remember leaving the house. Laid on the sofa, sky+ and chilled out. I went out to buy a preg test and that was it 
This time I'll have a few days off and ask MIL to visit on my days with Lucky. 
I'll take any excuse to sit on **** and do nothing


----------



## lou-lou12

He he boo  

Well in all honestly i think im just a "potterer" hehe i am always pottering around the house and i struggle to keep still for long..... Hubby says i have ants in my pants!!  

I really dont think it makes much difference really...... the embryologist told me last time there is nothing i can/cant do to help it... his words were if its going to happen, it will. And if it isnt, it wont.    But we will try anything wont we?? and then over analyse later on  

Well it didnt do you any harm last time love so you stay put on that little peach   ........... i may take a leaf out of your bible this time


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

Ha! Embryologist is so right.. I don't think it makes any difference. I was busting to go wee straight after ET. Cons said it won't make any difference if you go now or lay in recovery with your legs in the air  

We'll all over analyse after, that's for sure! 

 all our frosties stick and stay snug for 9mths! ...


----------



## lou-lou12

I totally agree with u doll.... And ofcourse the embryologist is right... He makes the magic happen  

He made a comment after I had ET about not being afraid to stand up... Embie wasn't going to fall out   

Lou xx


----------



## 8868dee

After my transfer on my first ivf i asked if it was ok to go loo ad they said yes the embryo wont fall out and i did and then turned out i was pregnant x


----------



## lou-lou12

Dee sounds similar to me. The embryologist was laughing at me as I was moving so slow as if I was afraid of moving the embryo about.... He said its ok its not going to fall out hehe. I too got pregnant


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

I pee'd as soon as I left the theatre room - although I did pray that it wasn't harming my chances! Safe to say, we can pee after ET!  I wonder what the embryologist think of us    

What happens with your diet during FET? With IVF I remember the pineapple juice, grapefruit juice, protein, brazil nuts and all sorts... Haven't done anything for this cycle :-/ 

Hope everyone is enjoy our days of summer lol x


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

Lou - just read your sig!   14 eggs - 13 fertilised - 12 blast - 11 frozen!! That's fab....


----------



## lou-lou12

BOO - I know we had 1 egg that wasn't mature enough to fertilise and all 13 made it to blast but 1 was a slow grower compared to the rest so we made the choice to just have the 1 transferred and the embryologist made the decision to discard the slower growing embie  

I think our success was our downfall though as the single embryo we had transferred split (2 babies 1 lifeline) and that was the reason behind the pregnancy being high risk and eventually failing 

It was a Hatching blast.......hmmm beginning to wonder if it was hatching or splitting?? and we have another that was also beginning to hatch when frozen, which is the one they will probably use tuesday providing it thaws which has me worried a bit  

The embryologist couldnt believe how successful it was either... going by statistics only 4-6 of our eggs should have made it to blast    But even after that we still havent got our baby yet  

I didnt do any of the diet stuff last time... no vits..... no folic until after ET I have started taking folic acid ready this time and i have my low dose aspirin ready to take but wont take that until after ET when i can get some advice from consultant..

Have you been taking any vitamins??


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

you'll be pupo soon, which will lead to a happy n healthy 9mths!! 

Have you discussed with them about hatching vs splitting? Are you having 1 or 2 transferred? Are you concerned about a twin preg - sorry if im rabbiting on & you don't want to talk about. I'll understand   
Keep up that PMA!  

I'm on contraception vits & minerals, iron tablets & will start low dose aspirin when AF arrives x


----------



## lou-lou12

No I have never asked about the hatching v splitting. I just thought it would be too early on for them to really know... But then again they work some pretty good magic so probably know more than we think

No just the 1 transferred. Even though I know the risks of concieving twins from 2 embryos pose a much less risk than my last pregnancy I just don't want to put myself thorugh the worry if I can help it.... I have decided to go for 1 in an effort to minimise the risks as much as possible (although that didn't do much good last time  )

With a bit of luck we will all be pupo and celebrating a happy, healthy 9 months. Although a allowed myself to start believing last time only to be crushed so can't help having the odd negative moment

Been having a lonely, sad, boo hoo poor me day today too which hasnt helped!! New day tomorrow though and PMA best be showing its head 

Have you got any idea when ET will be for you?? I have always got scared re vits.... Weird I know :/


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

Lou -   how are you feeling today? I hope a little better?!  Maybe having a word with the embryologist can help put some of your queries to rest. Are you doing any alternative therapies to help relax you: acupuncture, reflexology etc? If I'm feeling low, I had zita west cd on my phone, takes my mind of things and helps me to re-focus. Nothing will help ease or erase what you've been through   

Be mindful that you've got ALOT of great blast there   and we're routing for you to have a happy ending x

If AF comes on time   , ET will be around 14th Aug. OTD nr our anniversary eek.. Either celebrating or draining my sorrows!!


----------



## 8868dee

Boo: bet they think we are nutty being too careful lol x 

Hi lou x how are u today? Better i hope xxx

I have tried to work out my et day and it will either be july 30th or 31st 
i think lol which means OTD will be around 10th august give or take a day


----------



## lou-lou12

Aww boo, celebrating I hope chick  are you doing medicated FET?

I haven't tried accupuncture or reflexology... I think its because I have been stuck in the house on my own the last 2 days (I'm not 1 for my own company  ) DH has been working 13 hour shifts so I have been home alone!! 

Went to work today for 4 hours to get myself out of the house!! Not looking forward to wed and thurs.... DH will be working long shifts and I won't be able to do too much as will have embie on board 

With a bit of luck we will get at least 1 baby from our crop of blasts 

OTD around your anniversary date sounds good!!! Maybe it will bring you luck hun xx


----------



## lou-lou12

Hi dee.... Feeling much better thank you!! Oooh you won't be long for ET then only a few days after me


----------



## 8868dee

Thats good lou means we can go mad together lol 

Im feeling very down tonight x dh is away (in forces) at the moment and will miss my et so my friend is coming in with me  and i guess i just wish he was here x and after the fresh cycle bfp then miscarriage im worried that we might get a negative result and im scared this might be the case. I feel so near yet so far all the time . We have had 2 miscarriages in a year (a ruptured ectopic at 7 wks and a uterine miscarriage at 11 wks)  and im scared that it might happen again or be negative . The thing is i know that its just pre treatment worries like we all go thru but i cant seem to get it out of my head xxxx


----------



## 8868dee

Sorry for the negative post xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Hi dee.... I'm sorry you feel so down hun, but after what you have been through its understandable that you are going to feel negative sometimes.

I am very much the same... I was devastated when I lost the twins. It seemed to take forever to get where we were to have it all taken away  but we have to be brave and fight on for the sake of our future hapiness and our babies who are waiting to come home to mamma  feel free to PM me if you need to let off steam xx


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks lou i do really appreiate it x i gues its just as tx is starting again x

Had more bloods done thismorning and should hear today either if i have to have more bloods or when transfer will be  feeling better today just had a down night last night and after my post just went to bed lol x


----------



## age_789

lovely ladies

So im officially PUPO!!!! Yay!!! 2 A grade embryos thawed out perfectly.
So home now and unfortunately have to stay out of the sun for the next few days and typical its when we have a week of 30degs!!!! Oh well. Off 2 acupuncture this afternoon. Test date 3/8!!! 12 days to go!!

Hope you are all well xx


----------



## lou-lou12

Yay age  congrats on being pupo..... I'm having ET tomoroow.... What did the clinic say about staying out of the heat?? I thought maybe we would have to as embies don't like the change in temp  typical as its the only bit of nice weather we have had!!

Really praying for a bfp for you in 12 days time


----------



## age_789

Thank Lou Lou. 
Yeah the dr said stay out of the heat for a few days as you need to have your blood circulating down there rather than around your skin, so to stay cool!!! Like U say typical as we were planing to go to the beach tomorrow and enjoy the weather!! Oh well

Wish U all the best for tomorrow, will be thinking about you. Xx fingers crossed  we both have a good result. Xx xx


----------



## lou-lou12

Thank you hun.... Sorry about the beach  I was planning on relaxing for 2 days after ET in the garden but that won't be happening now.... Never mind it will all be worth it... When is your otd hun?? Mine was 13 days after ET last time so prob around the 6th august xx


----------



## age_789

My otd is 3/8. Let the countdown begin!!! 

Have a great afternoon Lou, im off to acupuncture xx


----------



## 8868dee

Congrats on being pupo age xxx

Had phonecall gotta go for more bloods thursday at 10:45 they said that i should of ovulated by then hopefully x so will have et tuesday i reckon now


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

Age - wonderful news!! Congratulations on PUPO...    

Dee - eek.. How are the monitoring your OV? Are you using opk? Good luck on Thursday x 

Lou - glad your feeling a little better hon  

Enjoy the sun ladies (all except Age    )


----------



## 8868dee

Boo: no opks they just doing bloods as it is a natural cycle. I usually ov on cd 13 and have a 27 day cycle. But after miscarriage my 2nd period arrived in cd 12 which is why they had me in early lol my normal ov day will be thursday so hopefully the bloods will show that and then i can have fet by next tueaday  fx


----------



## Keeping the faith

Lou-lou - masses of luck for ET tomorrow.  Sending you lots of  .  

Age - congrats on being PUPO. Get your feet up, even if you need to stay out the sun.  I stay in Scotland and it's still raining here   so you have my sympathies! 

Boo - hope your AF arrives in time and lets you get on with it  

Dee - Good luck for Thursday.

AFM - appointment next Monday to check lining.  Taking my nasal spray in the meantime.  Convinced that I'm not inhaling it properly though.  Not a fan! 

 hi to everyone else.  Xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Keepingthefaith: thanks hun x i live in scotland too hun and its always raining lol


----------



## donjee

hello everyone!
This place is very exiting at the moment... lots of ladies either about to have transfer or just had it. I'm a little way behind. I had lining scan today and have started taking progynova. I think the aim is for transfer in about two weeks. I'm quietly quite scared after my previous experience with a fresh cycle -. even though I know it won't be anything like the fresh cycle. I'm even pretty scared of the actual ET process. thank goodness I have amother couple of weeks to mentally prepare! any positive stories would be gratefully received!

congratulations, best wishes and hugs to everyone at all your different places along the journey.
love donjee xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Hi ladies...

Well ET day is here.. Still waiting to hear from the clinic as to what time i have to be there .... Just praying my little embie thaws out nicely for mamma  

Feeling really anxious and nervous taday..... so scared of not being able to get pregnant again and also of getting pregnant only to lose it again  ...... really need a kick up the   today.... And plenty of  

Hope you are all doing ok...

Donjee - Hello hun how you doing?

Age - hope the 2ww hasnt drove you dippy yet  

Keepingthefaith - I wouldnt be a fan of "Sniffing" either....... i have a very sensitive snout and sneeze at even the slightest bit of dust or smell (actually have to hold my nose when spraying deo) so i know whatever went up would surely come back down  

Boo - hope you are enjoying the sun hunny... its lovely isnt it and not before time either  

Dee - scotland sounds very much like wales...... lovely place for ducks but not much good for anything else  

Have a lovely day everyone sending loads of   to whoever needs one xx


----------



## marie73

Lou - here is a bucketload of positivity for you                    praying that your embie gets back home safely and snuggles down for the next 9 months. 

Donjee - I am about 2 weeks away from transfer too. Taking climaval at the minute then lining scan next Tuesday and all being well ET following Monday / Tuesday around 6th August I think. 

Keepingthefaith - I have a lining scan the day after you - dont know about you but the days seem to be dragging!! 

8868dee - hope you are getting some of this lovely sun - its very healing I think - perfect for cycling as it lifts your mood. All the rain we have been having is just so grim - I live in yorkshire and its just been awful! xx

Age - congratulations on being PUPO - may it speed by to the 3rd of August and bring you a very big fat shiny positive...

Much love and hugs to everyone else.

AFM - just on climaval at the minute for 2 weeks then lining scan next week.  I am doing a bit of something extra though as I started tests for Serum in Greece whilst also finishing at my UK clinic and using up my one and only frostie. Sounds probably pessimistic but time is ticking for me and I just want to move things forward. Anyway I did the basic Serum menstrual blood tests and it showed positive for Hidden C and Ureaplasma (despite UK tests all showing negative!) so am on massive dose of antibiotics which is making me really nauseous and giving me the runs! Oh happy days! Finish those on 4th august just before ET thank goodness.  

Hoping the turn in weather brings good news for all of us!
Marie xXx


----------



## Tracyxx

Hi Girls,

Can i please join you all?

We are just about to have our 3rd FET at the GRI Glasgow and i would really love some cycle buddies.  I won't bore you all with pages of details but we had our first child in 1994 then spent the next 13yrs trying for no2 naturally before embarking on IVF in 2007.  Our IVF cycle resulted in OHSS so we had a freeze all with 18 embryos, since then we have had 2 failed natural FET's (no drugs at all) thawing 6 embryos each time and both times we got BFN.  During our failed cycles my BMI had creeped up over the limit of 30 so we took a break from treatment while i worked on losing weight so i joined ww and put ttc to the back of my mind and 6 months later we got our surprise natural BFP with our son who is now 2.  

Since our son was born we have been trying naturally in the hope of another little miracle with no success then a few months ago we received a letter from the GRI informing us that our 5yr embryo storage was coming to an end so we either came back and used our last remaining embryos before Oct 12" or sign the paperwork to allow them to perish.  Obviously never in a million years would we allow them to perish so we are now preparing for FET no3 although this time i have insisted on a constructed cycle as i really wasnt happy with my natural cycles.

A/f showed up on Saturday so i have about 17 days left until i go in for my prostap injection then our rollercoaster starts again   .

Tracyx


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

Welcome Tracey!!!  How many embryos do you have left? Did you have 'normal' cycles before? Just wondered why you wasn't happy with it? ..eek you dont have long left!

Age - you poor thing, are you sat under air con or a fan, lol. My house is 28 degree's 

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## surfbint

Just resting now after ET today and wondered what everyone 
else did after ET. Love and prayers to all x x x   

Mod Note: Merged for more support


----------



## lou-lou12

Hi tracy 

Welcome to the thread  

Well ladies I am pupo again.... Feel far more relaxed this time around. Maybe its due to me knowing what to expect??

The embryologist is still amazed at how many of out embies got to blast last time (12 from 13) and said he hasn't seen embryos as good as that in his 20 year career...... So what happened? I think maybe things went a little too well last time and our little embie dividing caused too many problems. Hopefully it will behave itself this time for mamma!!

OTD is 8/8 2 days before hubbys birthday so we are  for an early birthday present 

I soooo hope this is our time


----------



## age_789

Lou: was thinking about you today. Congratulations on being PUPO!!!! Xxx 
Rest up and stay cool. Xx
I download zita west cd from iTunes and today used the relaxation 2ww part and it totally relaxed me!! Anything to help us through this time.

Heading out to dinner but will be back for personals . Xx xx xx


----------



## VesperPea

lou, surfbint and age congrats on being PUPO     - 2ww madness may now begin! Hope the weather isn't too too hot for you guys

AFM sorry i've been awol - forgot my password - yes it has taken me a week and a half to track it down - drugs aren't screwing with me at all - honest!   Had scan friday and womb lining way too thin AGAIN (so why give me standard dose when this is a known problem?!* ) so upped dose of progynova and sniff sniff sniff - back is in all sorts of trouble as the suprecur is making me sick - yeay. Friends keep asking if I'm pregnant which helps (not). Scan again tomorrow. Cross fingers the lining will be up to the magic 7mm and I can put the ET in the diary. OH is having trouble getting work to sign off the time and I will not do ET on my own as I have a tight cervix and it takes them ages - 45mins last time! Really fed up with feeling this rough - vomiting, the runs, back in bits - I'm massively sensitive to drugs as you may have gathered (lost 8kg in my first 14 weeks of pregnancy). 

It will all work out, though, right? I am really struggling to find PMA in this. Grrr. Grrr. Sorry for me me me post - at least i can post again... though you may regret it!  

You all rock - good luck -  everywhere - I can throw it, just can't self dust well!


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

Oh god.. I think AF is due! I'm sat here in tears because I thought I lost my house keys.. Adament that i left it on the drive and this strange man i'd seen hanging around here, picked them up. Home alone with lucky with all sorts going through my head! 

Get a grip boo!!


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

Lou -  huge huge congratulations! You've got some fighting blasts there!!! You have all of us plus your embryologist full of PMA that this is the start for a healthy & happy 9mths xxx

Age - have you listened to zita west throughout?? I had it from my last cycle, I always fall asleep listening to it! I doubt I get any further than 5mins lol!! Also listened to it waiting in the reception before ET and whilst recovering! I love it... Seriously chills me out and sends me into a fab deep sleep xx

Vesper - fingers crossed for a nice thick lining


----------



## lou-lou12

vesper - it sounds like your having a real crappy time of it hun sending you loads of hugs and PMA            

Boo - Raging hormones hun?? going through this is enough to send you round the twist isnt it?? plenty of hugs for you and lucky x    

Hi age thanks for the advice RE; Zita West..... i have heard other ladies on here mention her before, will download later for a little look. Hope you are doing well


----------



## Tracyxx

Hi Girls, thankyou so much for the warm welcome  

Lou massive congrats on being PUPO, 12 blasts from 13 embryos is totally mind boggling  , did you choose to have a single embryo transfer or was that hospital policy?

Vesper, fingers crossed that your lining is at least 7mm tomorrow so you can start planning for your E/T  .

Boo we had 25 eggs collected and 18 of them fertilised but because of OHSS they where all frozen on day 1. My clinic insisted on thawing 6 for each FET so told us we could have 3 x FET's, we have had 2 failed cycles so far so this will be our last FET unless we do a fresh IVF cycle again.  

My cycles are pretty regular so for my first two cycles I was told I'd be having natural FET's but I just felt they where too natural if that makes sense as I have endometriosis & thyroid issues which can both cause hormone imbalance so i felt it wouldn't take much for either of them to cause my FET to fail and my clinic would never have known as all I had done was bloods to detect my LH surge then when it was detected my embryos where thawed and put back the next day (day 2) at the 4 cell stage then I was sent home to wait till test day, so no drugs at all.  I know some people would kill for no drugs but I just felt no drugs meant no back up or extra support which worried me as with both my FET's my period always came after just 11 days so this time when I asked if I could have some progesterone support after E/T just to be sure I was told no unless I opted for a constructed cycle so that's what I did as I feel that way I'm not leaving anything to chance.

I have also asked for a day 3 transfer this time instead of a day 2 as each time they thaw 6 they always say they all look the same on day 2 so it's just pot luck which 2 they pick to be transferred and which 4 are left to perish so studies have shown that if an embryo is going to arrest and stop growing it normally happens between day 2 & 3 so I have told them I want mine left to day 3 this time so i know the best 2 are being selected.  They have advised against it saying all 6 could arrest on day 3 which would mean I wouldn't get a transfer at all but I feel if they are going to arrest I would rather know on day 3 and have my E/T cancelled than go through the agony of a 2ww just to get the same result.

Tracyx


----------



## lou-lou12

Hi tracy. I think your right to be waiting until they can select the best one!! When I did my fresh cycle the embryologist couldn't determine which of our embryos looked the best on day 3 which is why he made the decision to take them all to blast!! Even then he said he had a tough choice but we had 1 slow grower on day 5 which wasn't known on day 3 and if I had had a day 3 transfer that may have been the one to go back!!

I have had a natural cycle but I opted for progesterone support even though my consultant thinks I don't need it.... I bought 20 cyclogest from the clinic yesterday to last me up until OTD and she gave me a letter to take to the docs if I get a bfp for him to prescribe me with more, really can't see why they wouldn't let you do the same? Xx


----------



## lou-lou12

P.s Tracey....  in answer to your question I had single embryo transfer, it was my decision and I opted for this to aim to reduce the risks as much as possible after my last experience   and also because my previous embryo split creating identical twins I thought it was wise. Our embryologist thawed one of our blasts but he was worried it hadn't expanded correctly so he took out a 2nd which looked far better and was the one he used. I wasn't worried about this as if they had both turned out to be viable he was able to re-freeze.... How many will you be going for hun? Xx


----------



## surfbint

Hi girls, started my 2ww yesterday after having 3 embies put in! I'm 41 but embies
only 36 - had such an awful 5 years prior that couldn't face another
bout of treatment.


----------



## Emma02

Hi ladies, can I please join this thread. I am due to have FET next Tuesday and am getting pretty nervous. We have 2 Frozen embies, so hoping we will be successful. How's everyone else getting on? X


----------



## SamJ

Hi Ladies

Hope you are all well

Surfbint - can i ask what clinic you are at?  Good luck - hope the 2ww flies by....

thanks

sj


----------



## surfbint

Hi SamJ 
I'm at Wessex Fertility clinic in Southampton
- as this is my last pop at this I was quite
Adamant that I wanted 3 if possible! 
With weather like this I can relax as long 
as he he x x x


----------



## SamJ

Hi surfbint

thanks for that -will check that out with our clinic as im 44 and donor was 35 at collection. Like you this is our last go as well.
it is raining where we are   

sj


----------



## lou-lou12

Hi surfbint, emma and sam!! Hope you are all ok??

Gosh this thread Is getting busier now


----------



## mits

I will be having a fet of blastocysts grade 5CC and 5CA.
Please can anyone comment on whether these blastocysts can produce a pregnancy.
Age 39.


----------



## lou-lou12

Hi mits... I think the fact that your embryos made it to blast at all shows how good they are. Only the best survive to blast stage and they will definately be of excellent quality if they survive the thaw


----------



## Tracyxx

Hi Girls, i hope you are all having a nice day   .

Lou Lou, I think if i was just thawing 2 or 3 embryos then i would be happy putting them back on day 2 but since they are thawing 6 and only using 2 i really want to make sure it is the best 2, they are not good enough to try and get to blast so day 3 is my best option. When i had my last 2 FET's in 2008 my clinic wouldn't give me progesterone but now 4yrs on i think they give progesterone to everyone now so i can't help but wonder if it would have made a difference if i had pushed for it.  Most clinics now give low dose steroids as standard to anyone with my immune issues (positive thyroid antibodies) but when i asked i was told i wouldn't be offered them until i had 4 failed cycles   , we can't do anything about it now but if we get another BFN this time then we will be changing to another clinic.  

VesperPea how was the scan today, fingers crossed your lining was nice and thick   

Tracyx


----------



## lou-lou12

Deffo tracy I completely agree with you.... If you have to thaw them all you want to make sure you are having the very best put back!!


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

Tracy - like Lou, I'm having a natural cycle but having progresterone during 2ww as I just need a bit of 'drugs/reassurance'. Deciding to wait for the development of your embies & opting for a medicated cycle, sound like a good idea!! 

Welcome emma and sam  

PUPO ladies - how are you doing hon? 

AFM - my tummy is feeling funny (pre AF bubbling!) so just awaiting her arrival, so I crack on!!


----------



## donjee

Oh gosh. I just went to take my synarel and I managed one sniff and it ran out. I checked the bottle and it is a 60 dose bottle and then I calculated that so far, I've had 80 doses! I'm supposed to keep taking it but perhaps my consultant didn't realise i would run out - after all, I hadn't noticed!

Guess I will have to clinic tomorrow. Eek.

Hope everyone here is doing ok and that the heat isn't making waits difficult. I hate this heat when its too hot to sleep and I dont feel like eating!

xxx


----------



## kdb

Tracy - are you +ve for thyroid antibodies? That is mad your clinic won't give you steroids for this cycle! Do you have a supportive GP? Steroids are dirt cheap (about 8p/5mg) so if no joy with your clinic I would be hassling my GP to px them. In the Immunes FAQ under 'thyroid' there are links to a couple of studies showing increased pg / decreased m/c rates in women with ATAs when treated with thyroxine, steroids and low-dose aspirin. Alternatively you could see an endocrinologist who I'm sure wouldn't hesitate to prescribe. I highly recommend Dr Conway at London Medical - he's not cheap (about £250) but it could make all the difference to your cycle?

Here's the link to the relevant section of the FAQ:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=242395.msg3904740#msg3904740

xoxo


----------



## 8868dee

Lou-lou: yay!!! For u being pupo xxxx hope et went well for u hun xxxx am praying it turns into a positive for u hun xxx u got that right its usually raining or snowing lol but today it was very hot xxx

Marie: yesterday it hammered down with rain but today was beautiful as it was hot  .just curious but what is hidden c have heard bout it but no one has explained it yet?

Welcome to fet group tracey xxx im about to have my first natural fet putting one embie bk out of my 5 frozen ones x i too would not let them perish xxx

Age: congrats to you on being pupo too xxx hope ur et went well aswell xxxx fx its a bfp for u hun xxx

Surfbint: congrats on being pupo too hun xxx hope its a bfp for ya xxxxx

Emma: welcome to the fet group xxx if my blood test tomorrow goes well i should be having fet tuesday aswell fx . I am only having one put back  on a natural fet xxxxx

Vesper pea: how did your scan go

Welcome sam xxx

Afm: got more bloods tomorrow so hopefully this time when they ring it will be to schedule an et day fx . Its my normal ovulation day tomorrow so should show up in bloods fx fx. It was really hot here in scotland today  but rain is forcast tomorrow lol


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

Donjee - eek! I'm sure your clinic will give you prescription quickly. I remember having 2 bottles for DR xx

Dee - exciting!!   I can't wait to OV this month  can't believe this is all happening again xx

What a stuffy nights sleep!!


----------



## lou-lou12

Hey dee - good luck for bloods today  for ET next tuesday  

Boo - this weather is lovely isn't it..... Just not very good at night!!  

Donjee - hope u managed to get your drugs!!

Tracey - how are you today hun?

Kdb, mits, sam, age, surbint, emma and everyone else... Whatever your doing I hope you are all ok and this journey isn't driving you too mad!! Xx


----------



## Tracyxx

Morning Girls,



kdb said:


> Tracy - are you +ve for thyroid antibodies? That is mad your clinic won't give you steroids for this cycle!


Hi KDB, yes i was diagnosed with Hashimoto's (positive for thyroid antibodies) in 2005, i had my IVF in 2007 and both FET's in 2008 and they refused to give me any meds at all for any of them  . At my last apt i took in all the evidence that steroids can help but they said their ptotocol is that they won't prescribe clexane until after 3 failed cycles and steroids after 4 failed cycles, so basically i need to have 2 more failed cycles before they will do anything. I spoke to my Gp and although understanding said she won't prescribe anything without the say so of my clinic so i've hit a brick wall. We are too close to starting to do anything now but have decided if we get another BFN then we are changing clinics. I am currently taking 125mg thyroxine but im wondering if i should add in baby aspirin too?

8868 Dee, i didnt know you where in Scotland too  , can i ask what clinic you are at? I'm at the GRI but will be changing to the GCRM if we get another BFN as im beginning to feel like they are intrested in us until we hand over our money then that's it.

Good Morning Lou-Lou how is our little PUPO Mummy?

Big hello to mits, Boo, vesperpea, sam, age, surbint, emma and anyone else ive missed i hope your having a good day  .

Tracyx


----------



## kdb

Tracy - gggrrrrrrrrr at your clinic    My clinic px baby aspirin (and clexane) as a matter or course.  There are studies which say aspirin improves pg rates and others which say it doesn't.  My clinic px it due to the risk of clotting from the fertility meds however from an immunes perspective the *assumption* by people like Dr Beer is that if you have elevated NK (and most women who are +ve for ATAs do) you tend to be more likely to have sticky blood - hence why clexane is routinely px for immunes.  What is your clinic's policy on aspirin?  FF rules rightly say we can't promote self-medication but I think that, if I were in your shoes, I'd be wanting to try something different for this cycle to really give it a shot.

Re; the steroids - and I promise I'll shut up about it after this - is that if you really want to take them you still have lots of time to organise for this cycle.  You don't start taking them til Day 5 of estrogen so that would be late August / early Sept for you (looking at your signature).  Understand your clinic and GP won't help but you could book a telephone consultation with Dr Gerard Conway (he works Mondays and Thursdays at London Medical) either next week or the week after and I'm 99.9% certain he would happyily give you a script for Prednisolone straight away.  (Usual dosage is 20mg.)  Dr C's secretary Maria could fax the script to a pharmacy local to you and put the original in the post to them.  It's a very common drug so likely to be in stock.  I realise £250 for a consultation isn't cheap but if it saves you having to spend on another cycle then it would be worth it?  xoxo

Lou-lou... sending you ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## SamJ

hiya ladies

hope you can offer some kind of advice

D/E cycle
we have 3 blasts left and 10 day 1's frozen. currenty in a ding dong with the clinic due to costs.

We have had 1 fresh blast trf , res in mc,
2nd FET with blast, bfn,
third FET had two blasts trf, bfp but mc.

Would you stick with the trf of the remaining blasts, or would you go with thawing the day1's then taking them to day 5, and putting the best back.  The clinic are trying to charge me £365, for culturing the day 1s to day5, and and additional £160 for the refreeze of the ones we take to blast but dont select.  However if we had all the options and costs available at the time of freezing they should have advised really for all the embies to go to day 5 then to freeze.  So now we would be looking at blasts only , with no costs attached to the transfer cost.

It is our last go    , 

i need some help before I go    

i have emailed the unit manager for the charge to be waived, but even then im not quite sure which way to go.Just for spite i wish i could have them all put back.  

thank you

sam


----------



## 8868dee

Hi all

Hope u r all ok today x had bloods thismorning and i had my surge thankfully  so i hae et on wednesday


----------



## Tracyxx

kdb said:


> Tracy - I understand your clinic and GP won't help but you could book a telephone consultation with Dr Gerard Conway (he works Mondays and Thursdays at London Medical) either next week or the week after and I'm 99.9% certain he would happyily give you a script for Prednisolone straight away. (Usual dosage is 20mg.) Dr C's secretary Maria could fax the script to a pharmacy local to you and put the original in the post to them. It's a very common drug so likely to be in stock. I realise £250 for a consultation isn't cheap but if it saves you having to spend on another cycle then it would be worth it? xoxo


Thankyou KDB you have certainly gave me lots to think about, if I wanted a telephone consultation with Dr C how do I go about arranging that?

Thanks
Tracyx


----------



## VesperPea

hey lovely ladies - blimey this thread moves fast!

Thanks for all your support on tues - was feeling v sorry for myself but having not thrown up for a day the sun is bright again

sam j that sounds rough - have you found a name to talk to? And have you requested the notes? On stuff like this I find the more prepared I am, the more I can speak to a person not a job title, the more successful I am... BTW have you had your immunes checked with those stats?  have mates on here who had numerous mcs and eventually discovered that body was rejecting bfps - once they were on the drugs (intralipids?), three carried full term - sorry if you're already on top of this but it's always worth checking, right?

donjee are you all sorted? must have been a heart attack moment

tracy that sounds like some excellent advice from kdb - it's a chunk of cash but failed cycles are so heartbreaking and you already have the dx - random bloody clinicss. Maybe give London Medical a call and see what they say

loulou and the rest of the pupo ladies how is the madness today?    

Had my scan - lining is a bit overcooked - three lines beginning to fade but up to 14mm. Waited all day yesterday for the call for when the ET was - nothing. Rang this morning sounding a bit panicky and got a "we''ll call you back when we're sure" and just got the call saying they're missing some paper from the hospital, will sort it but probably next wed (we have day 5 blasts). Don't they read zita west and know stress is the worst thing possible right now?  Seriously though, could do with a date in the diary so I can worry about something finite!  

886dee we might have our et on the same day - what stage are your embies at?

hi to everyone I missed - got to run

   in the sunshine


----------



## kdb

T - give them a call tomorrow 020 7467 5470 and explain you'd like to book a telephone consultation with Dr Conway. They will put you through to the lovely Maria, his secretary, to book a day and time that suits. If you have any recent thyroid results (TSH and FT4) or maybe the ones that show your thyroid antibodies results, I'd ask Maria for a fax number you can send them to so that Dr C can see them before he chats to you (or if you have them scanned you could email to Maria). When you have the consult I'd be straight up with him and say that you're doing FET in August, you're taking thyroxine already but you're aware that steroids would help address the antibody issue however your current clinic won't prescribe due to their (odd) policy. 

Dr C is totally clued up on fertility issues and many of the girls on the thyroid thread have seen him. He's really lovely and even though I haven't had a paid consultation with him since November he is still happy to review by email any unusual thyroid results I may get. 

p.s. don't suppose you have health insurance? If yes, pm me. 

xoxo



/links


----------



## SamJ

hiya
vesperpea - had the chicago immunes done, unfortunately the intralipids didnt not make any difference to me, we lost earlier both times even with the drip and that was with donor eggs,  mountain of stuff wrong pai-1 , mthfr, high cytokines,nobody has any answers, as to why mc.  Thank you though.  How did you get your lining to 14mm?? any tips.
good luck ladies, where ever you are in your treatment x
s


----------



## Jujube

Hi ladies
Can I join you - I just had my FET yesterday at this Lister.  Two good quality day 5 blasts on board now....  OTD of 3/8.

Hi KDB - we keep bumping into each other!!  I just LOVE the new piccie of Daniel!  When are you cycling?

Re Dr Conway - I saw him based on advice from KDB and others.  He's expensive the first time you see him but he will give you repeat prescriptions for nothing once you send in your test results, so it works out ok in the end.  Tracy, I'm stunned that your clinic won't give you steroids - that's just unbelievable for such a cheap drug that is used so widely in IVF treatments, especially when you have Hashimotos.....

SamJ - where are you having your treatment and what dose of clexane are you on?  I'm also **** for MTHFR and have been on 60mg clexane - just wondering what your clinic recommends?

Best of luck to all the ladies cycling at the moment!

J


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

Hi ladies, 

I've been invited to go to London the day after OV.. 

Just wondering once you've OV, do you need to be monitored at your clinic still? 

Thx


----------



## donjee

Good evening everyone.
Its been busy here today. I hope you're all well, I'm so sorry I don't always mention ladies individually but I'm rubbish at remembering names and once I start typing on my phone, I can't remember the names of all the ladies I want to send my best wishes, thoughts, hugs etc to. I am thinking of you all though.
I had to do th 110 mile round trip to clinic today to get more synarel. They charged me 76 quid for a 60 dose bottle. bloody rip off - they cash in big time on our desperation all the way along. I'm really fed up with my clinic now and am really looking forward to not having any more to do with them when either my embryos have all been used or I'm pregnant. that's another story though - I do feel like they're being harshfinancially but reading the previous posts from today, looks like I'm out the only one feeling like I'm being ripped off!

when I saw nurse today though, she did enlighten me with a planned date for transfer. apparently we're aiming for 8th Aug. so now I'm really nervous. anyone out there who has had FET before and is willing to share their e experience with me - step by step what was involved and if it hurt etc. I'm so nervous after my bad experience of EC. Thank you all again xxx


----------



## fat_cassy

Hi all hope it is ok for me to jump on in here.
I am on day 1 of my manufactured FET cycle and start the Progynova tablets tonight.
Here's hoping this Blasty sticks better than the last one.


----------



## Emma02

Hi ladies

Just catching up reading from the last couple of days.  Hope you're all ok?

Donjee, I'm having FET on Tuesday 31st July. This is my first FET cycle, so I will let you know what to expect.

I have two full cycles in the past and the frozen cycle is a lot different so far. There isn't the anticipation of EC and the waiting game of finding out if any eggs have fertilised etc.  i am a little anxious though waiting to see if our frosties will defrost ok, but we won't know until the morning of transfer, it's all just a waiting game.

Does anyone have any success stories for FET?

Emma xx


----------



## lou-lou12

Hi ladies....

Hello cassy   and welcome to the thread... do you have an estimated date for ET??

Donjee - I dont know if you are having Med FET or Nat FET? however ET is the same for all..... I found this time much easier than the last (full cycle ET), not sure if it was having not as many drugs in my system or not having the discomfort of EC still remaining made a difference or if it was just because i was mentally prepared for it. Anyway ET is so different in comparison to EC. I was led on the same bed exactly the same as if i was having EC... legs in the air (oh the shame   ) And they gave my down below a little wash first, this also happened in EC. Then they inserted a device into the vagina which just creates an opening for them to be able to put the catheter etc in and out more easily... Its a similar device to what may be used when having a smear. This is probably the most uncomfortable part, but its not painful. Then they insert a tube straight to the uterus and feed a smaller tube which contains the embryo through the larger tube and deposits the embryo in the uterus.... and that was it.... I went in the room at 1.30 and was finished by 1.45.. had to lie there for 5-10 minutes afterwards but i was back in my car at around 2.30 after getting changed and picking up my lovely bum bullets.... Hope that helps  

Hi Boo - I had the surge on Wed... so ovulation is around 12-36 hours after that but I think ET is planned for 3-6 days after the surge depending on what stage your embryos were frozen at... Mine was day 6 as my embryoas were blasts.. hope that helps x

Jujube - i am well jel lol.... U had ET after me and your OTD is 5 days before   ssshhhh but do you think i could/should test earlier?
 

Samj - I dont have a clue RE all the different types of drugs hun..... I have been advised to take aspirin after what happened with the twins but that is only as a precaution as they are sure we lost the twins to ttts (twin to twin transfusion syndrome) which is common in ID twins and couldnt have been avoided at such an early stage   But as aspirin cant do any harm its worth a shot right?? I am sorry your clinic are trying to get more  money from you too....... To some people its a way of making money.... I have been so lucky that my clinic (its a private clinic) are more about the baby making rather than the money making.... My full cycle of icsi with ssr would have cost 2000 more had i gone with a local NHS hospital   Its madness!!!

Dee - Good news re the blood tests then!!!   for you to make it to wed with sanity in tact   Its the waiting thats the killer isnt it?

Kdp and vesper - Thank you for the     Not gone loopy quite yet........ feel really relaxed this time around  

Tracy - I hope you get some answers from DR C xxx

HI Emma - How are you hun??

AFM - I have been having little niggles in my tum.... Its probably the cyclogest, I forgot what it does to you   But last night as i was getting into be i heard a pop coming from in my tummy..... It sounded so much like the sound i heard when my waters broke last time   and felt quite similar too....... Does anyone know if my uterus would be more sensitive now after losing the twins??


----------



## Tracyxx

kdb said:


> T - give them a call tomorrow 020 7467 5470 and explain you'd like to book a telephone consultation with Dr Conway. They will put you through to the lovely Maria, his secretary, to book a day and time that suits. If you have any recent thyroid results (TSH and FT4) or maybe the ones that show your thyroid antibodies results, I'd ask Maria for a fax number you can send them to so that Dr C can see them before he chats to you (or if you have them scanned you could email to Maria). When you have the consult I'd be straight up with him and say that you're doing FET in August, you're taking thyroxine already but you're aware that steroids would help address the antibody issue however your current clinic won't prescribe due to their (odd) policy.
> Dr C is totally clued up on fertility issues and many of the girls on the thyroid thread have seen him. He's really lovely and even though I haven't had a paid consultation with him since November he is still happy to review by email any unusual thyroid results I may get.
> xoxo


Thankyou so much KDB 

I have been thinking about it all night and am really really angry that my clinic will not prescribe me steroids so i have decided before i phone Dr C i will go back to them and try one more time as everytime i ask for pred i keep being told that the only Doctor that could make the sort of decision is away on a study holiday so i am going to call them back today demanding the steroids to see what happens.

But my question is, is it ok to tell them im phoning Dr C? I'm thinking now that my clinic told me no thinking i would go away and forget about it but if they think i'm going elsewhere for the meds then they might reconsider and prescribe them but i don't want it back firing on me with them refusing to treat me  . So can i say if they don't prescribe them im going to get them elsewhere or is that a no no?

I have left a message with my clinic and someone is calling me back so all advice would be great.

Please help
Tracyx


----------



## kdb

Hmmm... well if they refuse to treat you because you've gone to see a specialist in another area of medicine (ie, endocrinology - something fertility clinics are not specialists in!) then they should be reported to the HFEA!!

If the 'decision' doctor at your clinic still says no, *personally* I wouldn't risk upsetting them re; Dr C and just say 'fine' and then go ahead with Dr C.  Don't stress yourself out anymore than you need to!      xoxo

Jujube - hello gorgeous!  I need to reply to you on the other thread.  Am very jel that you got a script for 10 ILs.  Nice work!!  Soooooooooo excited that you are PUPO      I am on Day 10 of my d/r month - having 3D-SIS this afternoon.  Do you have help at home with your little man whilst on your 2ww?  xoxo


----------



## Jujube

Hi Tracy
I'm with KDB here - your clinic need to do better but you need to minimise the stress on yourself.  If they don't give you the steroids just get them from Dr C when you talk to him.  

Lou-lou - I had 5 day old blasts transferred and was told by the nurse to test 9 days later, as that would be the equivalent of testing 14 days post ovulation.  That of course assumes that I can keep myself away from the pee sticks!!  The doctor told me to test in 10 days but I'm just ignoring that going with what the nurse said!

KDB - try asking your clinic for the ILs.  I told my consultant that the pharamacy will only order them in in packs of ten (which is true - Ali's in Shadwell), so I needed a prescription for 10 (they were only giving me 1 initially).  I've been very pushy with the Lister this time around though as I'm trying to avoid the Dr G costs.....  I've been trying to arrange DIY blood tests and scans too...... Agate has a thread about places to go for things like this and the cost savings are significant.  Not sure the Lister are so impressed with me being so cheeky though (they refused to give me thyroxine in the end).

We have a nanny for Arthur and she takes care of him Mon to Fri at our house.  She's absolutely fab and I don't think it would be possible for me to work full time without her to be honest.  I'm continuing to work all through the 2WW, though I'm "working from home" today, so all three of us are here.  DH is away in Budapest with Formula 1 stuff again.

Good luck this aftn KDB.

Right, must get back to pretending to work!

J


----------



## 8868dee

Vespa: my embies were frozen day 5 blasts and they are 2AA


----------



## donjee

Thank you so much Emma and Lou-lou. I really appreciate your support. Lou-Lou your private clinic round lovely, where are you . . . what clinic are you being treated at?

What is ILs? Also those of you who have are or have been taking asprin, what is it for? should I be taking some?

Hope you're all having a good day xxx


----------



## mits

I am due to have a frozen embryo transfer with blastocyst grades 5CC and 5CA.
I am 39 and would like to know if a pregnancy is possible with these grades.
Has anyone been successful with such grades ?


----------



## lou-lou12

Hi ladies hope you are all well

Donjee - I am at CRGW in llantrisant s.wales..... It is an amazing clinic! Very relaxed and informal but they are truly fantastic!

Sorry no personals on my crapberry 

Have a lovely day everyone xxx


----------



## kdb

Loulou - that's great that you are so happy with your clinic. Me too, and I found that gave me the utmost confidence in them during my cycle, so I didn't have to secondguess their advice and I could just concentrate on being positive 

Donjee - ILs = intralipids. It's a mix of soybean oil, saline and egg yolk extract given as an IV drip. It helps stabilise your immune system, so usually for fertility this means helping to lower a woman's overactive immune system enough that it will 'allow' a foreign body (ie, the embryo) to implant and survive. Those of us who have ILs usually have elevated NK (natural killer) levels which were discovered via immune testing. More info in the Immunes FAQ:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=242395.msg3904724#msg3904724

As far as aspirin (low-dose aspirin / baby aspirin - ie, 75mg) goes... it seems the jury is still out on that. Recent studies showed no advantage in taking it but a very knowledgeable Dr I spoke to about it last month said that that data has turned out to be not as reliable as first thought. My clinic prescribe it because of the risk of clotting from fertility drugs, but usually it's given during IVF to thin the blood - the theory being blood flow to the uterus would be improved and thus increase pregnancy rates and reduce m/c rates. I took it in my IVF cycle and will again with FET.

Jujube... blimey, I keep forgetting you're back at work FT.    I don't start back until mid-Sept (the day after I estimate my OTD will be  ). Is your DH involved with F1 or just a keen spectator? My DH loves it and over the past couple of years I've gotten into it too. Not the racing really, more just all the stuff that goes on around it.

My clinic only advises ILs up to 12w (in line with CARE's research) so I think I'd struggle to get a script from them. I'll have my first drip with them and then see what happens. I have 1 x ILs script from Dr G up my sleeve, and also a lead on another doc who can px in 'bulk' without the need for the Gorgy-like re-tests.

Sending you tonnes of +++++++++++++++ p.s. Whereabouts in London are you?

Girls - hope everybody has a fab weekend


----------



## VesperPea

Hey ladies

really just a happy saturday post!

Still no date - ho hum


----------



## 8868dee

Lou: it sure is the waitig thats the killer lol , waiting to start tx, waiting to have ec or et or both then waitig in 2ww lol always waiting xxxx

Vespa: aww hun i hope u get the date soon fx xxx are u having day 5 blasts put bk did u say ? I cant remember lol

Hope everyone else is having a nice weekend 

Afm: just chilling getting ready for et now, which is wednesday so my OTD will be either friday 10th or 11th august x if i manage not to test early lol . In my first cycle in march i tested 7dp5dt on first response and it was dark positive x but i dont know if im gonna do that again we will see. Also last time i told people as soon as i found out ( well 2 weeks later) and this time if i get a bfp then im going to wait until after the 12 week scan xxx 

Does anyone else test early


----------



## 8868dee

I have just realised that my clinic are putting my embie bk 7 days after ovulation, is this normal Im just getting concerned that it should be done within 5 days


----------



## 8868dee

Ignore my last post i was being bit dumb lol my surge was on thursday so i ovulated on friday so it is transfer 5 days after ovulation lol x 

Thats really good idea swanage hun x think we should all sign it xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Just curious to know if anyone has heard of people getting pregnant from a 2AA day 5 or day6 blastocyst


----------



## donjee

Hi 8868dee
I'm enjoying a happy.Saturday night in and thought i would.reply to your posts.
I'm sorry bbut I can't answer your question about blasts or transfer dates but I thought id say hi and keep you company. I'm aiming for transfer on 8th Aug so ally near to your dates. its so lovely that so many of up are here to support each other.
lots of hugs x


----------



## 8868dee

Thats good donjee i hope we all have a posirive outcome to our cycles zxxx gl for et hun xxx is it medicated or natural Mine is nstural xxx


----------



## Jujube

hey KDB

Yeah, I'm taking aspirin this time around too - I debated it a lot in my head but in the end figured that because it worked for me last time, it shouldn't do any harm this time..... who knows?!  I'm getting worried about this cycle though - my immunes feel very high.  My eczema is acting up and it really shouldn't be having had 2 doses of ILs, as well as steroids..... hmmmm, head wrecking time.....

Re ILs - could you get Ali's pharmacy to write you an email saying they will only sell intralipids in packs of 10 and bring that to your clinic?  Like I say, I was very pushy with the Lister - I figured I had nothing to lose.  They also say you only need intralipids to 12 weeks.....  Maybe you could persuade Dr G to give you a prescription for 10 packs?  When I was with Verona Hall recently, one of the girls there said she spoke to Dr G and told him that she couldn't afford to keep coming back.  She asked him for a script for 4 ILs and he gave it to her..... one to try?

The hubbie's been a huge F1 fan his whole life.  He lost his partner on 9/11 and after that he jacked everything in and moved with a friend to Milan, where they set up the first online reporting for F1.  They travelled to all the races and loved it but were absolutely penniless.  In the end they sold their website to autosport and went back to living in the real world (which is where we met).  But GP2 (basically the support race to F1 in Europe) rang him a few weeks after starting back in the real world and asked if he would help them out by writing all their press releases etc.  It means he travels to all the GP2 and F1 races in Europe and he absolutely loves it because he gets the best of both worlds - earns a decent wage in London, but gets playtime about 10 weekends a year in GP2!  

We're over in Greenwich btw - though we used to live near Clapham Junction - I think you're over that sort of direction??

How did your scan go btw?

Chat soon,
J


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

Hi ladies, 

AF arrived yesterday, so ET will be 15th Aug with OTD 25th 

dee - yes i test early! With Lucky i did 4dp5dt - bfn then 8dp5dt & 10dp5dt- bfp 

I've got 3x clearblue preg test, and will buy a digital for OTD  my AF is always due before OTD, and I daren't let her get there before I can Poas!


----------



## VesperPea

boo yeay - progress - very exciting

886 dee - if they ever confirm it (aaargh!) they will be transferring on day 6 of cyclogest which I think means 6 after ovulation with 5 day embryo - the calculation is ovulation plus 1 plus age of embryos (or that's what this clinic do anyway!) I tested 5 days early as I was chucking up and needed to know if I was sick or pregnant - as long as you realise the result might be false, the only reason not to is your head   I then had to keep schtum for AGES! we didn't tell people til 13 weeks - after scan and test results so I was popping! My best mate knew the ET date so guessed and it was such a relief to be able to discuss it... plus this place completely rocked!

donjee how are you holding up?

mits the problem with grades is they change from clinic to clinic - for mine, 5AA is the best possible going down to 1BB... but i have friends at different clinics where it's the opposite. Have you talked to your consultant about it?

emma excited or nervous? or both! if all goes to plan I'll be wed 1st so we can wait out together!

cassy how are the drugs doing? 

afm i am in denial - not just a river in Egypt - ET WILL be on wed and it WILL be fine - OH is being sick today and DD has discovered how to dismantle a nappy while still wearing it - happy days

happy rainy sunday everyone


----------



## 8868dee

Yeah that makes sense vesper x i hope u have et on wednesday then we will be otd buddies or there abouts


----------



## SamJ

8868dee and VesperPea Not to long to wait for your transfers ! Hope you will be both celebrating when otd comes along, or before if you cant wait...

BooஐWantsBaby - awwww your otd is my wedding annivesary, i have my scan on the 4th, so im thinking it could be around the same time

Jujube - its amazing how there are not any other companies, especially up north, doing the intralipids. Theres a few threads about people who do the administering of it, [email protected] We had 2 x 2 treatments, but decided not to bother this time. We are at care manchester - the least said about them the better.

kdb see you are with Care- where abouts are you?

lou-lou12 not heard anything from the clinic, forgot about those pessaries. cant wait, NOT

donjee nothing wrong with a st night in, cant think of anything better!

fat_cassy i started on the 25 july , hope everything goes well
apologies if i have missed anyone, sending you all  for this cycle!
sam


----------



## VesperPea

2.20 on wed 1st - yip yip yip


----------



## 8868dee

Yay same day as me  how many u having put bk im having one this time  . Then if it fails will be 2 next time x im habing mine done late morning early afternoon x but embryologist rining me tomorrow woth exact time x


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks sam x gl for ur tx xxx


----------



## VesperPea

886dee 1 going back - feeling excited, sick nervous now I have the date and time.... Just want to sit and read and pretend it's happening to someone else!


----------



## surfbint

Hi Ladies, I'm currently on major knicker watch.
Had ET on Tuesday 24/7 and have been trying
To be mellow ever since! 
Isn't this a crazy period ! I'm trying not to over
analyse every twinge, feeling etc
X x X


----------



## SamJ

Hi surfbint

everyone has done everything they can to get you to this point, its all in the hands of mother nature now.

did you go with the three back??

keep mellow

good luck for OTD!

sam


----------



## 8868dee

I no what u mean vespa x so are u going to be testing early ??!

Hope u dont go too insane surf bint lol x


----------



## Faithope

Hi Ladies,

I was here back in march-got a BFP from FET having had 2 blasts put back, ended up being a chem BFP  

I am going for medicated FET again in 4 weeks, my question is-I am incredibly scared about the whole thing, mainly the fact that there's only one embie waiting for us now and have an 80% thaw rate, its a grade 4CB. I'm frightened  

Any of you ladies only had one left and it thaw ok?? (I wll deal with the whole MC thing should we get that far...   )

xxx


----------



## surfbint

Hi Sam and ladies, 
Yes went with 3, lucky 3 survived thaw but
these are only 4 cell embryos so fingers crossed !

D-day is Tuesday next week and I have
to wait till tea time as I'm working hard on
that day ! Timing eh ! 

XXXXXXXX
Am enjoying the Olympics !


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

Sam - my anniversary is 1st Sept! No doubt we'll have something extra special to celebrate!  

Surfbint - Excellent!!!! Fingers crossed for d-day, stay positive x

Faith - my clinics thaw success rate is on 70% ..80% is excellent - I bet you have a right little fighter there! Have faith honey x

 - to you all xx 

Quick Q - anyone having acupuncture? I'm on CD3 of a natural cycle, just wondering whether it's too late or whether I should bother with acupuncture?! I've booked in a spa & massage whilst waiting for ET, and have a couple of facials, eyelash extension, mani & pedi treatments to help me chill out during the 2ww.. Just wondering whether I should try acupuncture.. Not cheap! £78 initial cons, then £190 for 6x 1hr sessions.. Or just go for a post ET session £93 1.45hrs ... Ummm  Thoughts? Waste of money?!


----------



## lou-lou12

Hi ladies sorry for me post.... Having pains still.... Not like AF cramps but sharp shooting type pains not only lower down but also up as high as my ribs :-( having a wobble on the test front today too...... Can't see me holding out until the 8th  

Sorry ladies will do personals tomorrow just needed to vent....


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

Lou - I was reading my old 2ww blog post.. I experienced the same thing, a little lower than my ribs, but that same shooting pains... Eeek... I don't think it's a bad thing! Keep up that PMA xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Thanks Boo. I know you suffered with 2 mc's. Do you think that made your uterus etc more sensitive??

Its not breath taking painful but it aches and pulls when I move too quickly oh dear... We keep over analysing don't we??


----------



## kdb

Boo - OMG that is seriously expensive acupuncture        I would be looking for someone else to go to!  The clinic I use in London charges £60 for the first appt then £45 for each one after that (plus a bit extra if you need to see them on a Sunday).

In terms of timing - *ideally* you'd go early on in AF, then around Day 7-10 to help build up lining, and then on ET day, with a session either side of ET.  Assuming you don't have lining issues (and as you're doing a natural cycle I am guessing not) then the ET day sessions are the most important.  It's not encouraged to have acupuncture during the 2ww.

Hope this helps.


----------



## lou-lou12

Hello lovelies....

Just ordered 4 clearblue digitals from ebay......will probably test this weekend as it will be 12dp5dt which was when i was allowed to test last time  

AF due thursday...... and she will most prob arrive on time cyclogest or no cyclogest she was regular as clockwork after losing the babies at 19 weeks   the wench as she is  

Hope you all have a lovely day sending loads of   and


----------



## age_789

Boo: I have been having acupuncture every week for the past 2 months. I bought 6 sessions for £360 they have run out now so its £75 a visit. I have found other acupuncturist that charge £45 . Its an expensive exercise but tte embryologist has said this time round my egg quality is better and I'm way more relaxed thus time round. I was told a little different that U need to go before and after transfer then approx 3-4 days after as this is implantation time and they work on different points in your body to help the embryo stick and then one last time in second part of 2ww. I'm going for my last session tomorrow as myOTD is Friday. However if its a bfp I will keep going back.

Lou Lou: how are U doing  and the pains? Are U surviving 2ww. I'm barely surviving just want Friday to hurry!!!


----------



## lou-lou12

Hi Age - no im not holding out at all   Have decided to test this weekend and see how it goes.... I will be 12dp5dt on sat which is when i tested last time i think waiting until next wed is just wrong  lol 

How are you doll?? how long was your 2ww?? i bet friday cant come quick enough   sending you loads of


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

KBD - thanks hon. I've emailed another recommendation, not sure how much she charges. If she can see me in the next day or so, I may go for it! I thought that clinic was expensive.. But just like adding the word 'wedding'.. The mention of IVF they seem to charge more!! I presume I don't have lining issues? Not sure that's been tested?! 

Age - thanks for that hon!! Good luck for Friday - that seems to have flown by! I bet it hasn't felt like that to you  are you going back throughout the pregnancy? An iVf friend did acu during TX and entire pregnancy - what's the reason for going back? How do they help the pregnancy ? X

Lou - your being very good.. I'm sure I tested by now *tut tut* I was very naughty!!


----------



## lynzb

Hi ladies

Could someone give me an idea of the protocol for an FET starting from 1st day if AF please? 
We wont be starting treatment til 28th sept if AF on time so was wondering what happens from there. It will be a medicated cycle with good grade blasts.

Thank you in advance and all the best to you all in your journeys xxxx

Mod Note: Merged for more support


----------



## Hope4aMiracle

Hello Ladies,

I am due to have FET tomorrow of 6 day blasts. Do you know how many days after OTD is likely to be? I have never had a FET before and I'm not too sure of the process.

Also I will be on CD23 tomorrow. I didnn't ovulate until CD17, does that sound about right for the transfer day?

Anybody else had to take Cyclogest before transfer to increase progesterone levels?

Lou-lou12 - my story is so similar to yours. I was pregnant with twins after my first ever ICSI but they were born at 22 weeks and nothing could be done to save them. I've had another fresh cycle since then (end of last year) that resulted in a BFN and I have two blasts from that cycle.

Thanks and good luck to you all!


----------



## lou-lou12

Hi hope... Welcome to the thread.. I'm sorry to hear of your loss and unfortunately I know exactly what you have been through.  

May I ask what was the reason? Mine were identical and the consultants are 99% sure we lost them due to them sharing a placenta.

As for your otd I cannot help. I had 5 day blast transferred both times and my first 2ww was 12 days and this one 16  

If you need any info or just a chat feel free to PM me anytime sending you loads of love hugs and babydust xx


----------



## 8868dee

Lou: i just bought  some frer pg tests today off ebay for when i get the urge usually bout 7dp5dt lol x 

Age: goodluck with testing on friday hun xxxx

Hope: welcome hun x i too am having fet tomorrow xxx a 5 day blast for me x so sorry for your losses hun xxx


----------



## Hope4aMiracle

Thanks lou-lou. There was no conclusive reason for my early labour. Both babies were perfect and no reason from their autopsy and nothing wrong with me. I had thromobphilia screening and both myself and DH had karyotyping. It was just one of those really unfortunate things. Ours were non identical (a boy and a girl). I think it makes is so much harder for us ladies who have had to go through IVF in the first place. You are very brave to go straight back into it and I really hope that you get a BFP!

Think I may be tempted to test early but I know DH wont let me! It's going to be agonising waiting.

Hope x


----------



## 8868dee

Hi all x im in for fet at 11:45 tomorrow xxx


----------



## Jujube

Three more sleeps to test date and it's wrecking my head already......  trying desperately to dissuade myself from testing tomorrow when I will be 7dp5dt.....  The killer of a thing is that I know from my HCG levels last time around that I would have got a positive 48 hours pre test date (i.e. equivalent of tomrrow).  Oh man.....

Age - we're testing the same day - how are you holding up?

loulou - I'm so impressed you've managed not to test before now - I wish I had your stamina!!

Re acupuncture - my work offer weekly subsidised acunpuncture - £27 for an hour.  I've been having it every week for the last while but I'm not sure I would do it so often if it cost considerably more......  I've also had it done locally at a natural health centre and it was £48 an hour.  So it's worth shopping around.....

I'm off to look at buying pee sticks - I purposefully don't have any in the house at the moment, as otherwise I would cave in and test straight away!

Chat soon ladies.
J


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

Dee - Eeek .... Best of luck honey x  

Does it not have to be a fertility / IVF acupuncturist? X

you ladies are doing so well with the not testing!! I have 6 cb test ready and waiting! I'm dying to POAS...


----------



## Jujube

Well as long as they have some experience in the area, then any acupuncturist should be able to do it.  And every single acupuncturist I've met has had patients going through IVF in some way, shape or form!  Just ask when you ring up whether they handle infertility or not.


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

Cheers hon!!


----------



## Hayley33

Hello.  

down reg day 21
Call clinic once af starts for a scan if your lining is thin enough you start taking tablets to thicken it up. this does vary from person to person my lining was ready.

Scan approx two weeks later to see if lining is thick enough for transfer.Again this does vary from person to person.  If your lining is good you then start progesteronr pessaries for a week then you go in for transfer. If your not quite ready you will continue with tablets for a bit longr. 

Hth. x


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks boo x am so excited and nervous now that its almost here


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

Dee - yes, I can imagine that feeling! I've only got a scan on Saturday, and I've got butterflies in my tummy just at thought of going back to the clinic and queuing up for the bloods/scans etc.. 
When your OTD? How many you transferring?


----------



## lou-lou12

Dee - i ordered 4 CB digitals off ebay earlier....... cant wait for them to land on the mat  
Good luck for tomorrow.... sending you loads of   

Boo - i am wavering now.... cant see me lasting past the weekend  

Jujube - not long for you doll..... eeeek im so excited for you  

Hope - we were told we were very unlucky and it was unfortunately just one of those things.... It doesnt make it any easier though does it? and yes it is definately harder after going through ivf. I mean its not as if we can just hop in the sack and try again  

Oh well.. sorry tmi coming up........... been having loads of discharge today.... the same sort as i have around the time of ovulation
Really hoping this is a good sign... can remember having it when i had my bfp last time, was told it was the plug forming but i cant remember when it was


----------



## Keeping the faith

Hi all, wifi was down for  a few days - bloody Virgin  , so this is me just catching up.  And there's a lot going on!

Lou-lou, and Surfbint - congrats on being PUPO.  Hope your PMA has returned Lou-lou.  I will send you some bubbles  

VesperPea, Dee and Hope - lots of luck for tomorrow.  You must be so excited.  Bring on the 2ww  

Boo - loving the whole beauty package you've got planned.  You will be very glam.   for Saturday.

Age and Jujube  - OTD will be here before you know it.  Masses of luck to you both.

Faith - fingers and toes crossed for you  .

Hi to everyone else.  Hope all is well  .

AFM - lining nice and thick, so my wee embies are being defrosted tomorrow morning.  So nervous for them!  All being well, ET will be Friday - DH's birthday   Happy thoughts please   xxxxx


----------



## surfbint

Thanks Keeping the Faith - good luck tomorrow with the thaw ! be thinking of you.

Lou Lou and Age - I am so hoping you get BFP's - I don't test until Tuesday next week, I'm too scared to test before.
Feel a bit of a plug forming, but hate to presume ! Have been up and down, one minute positive the next down ! love the 2WW....

Good luck to the Ladies having transfers tomorrow xxx


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

Lou - i've jumped up from reading your post   how the hell have you not Poas!! Lots of ew cm was a 2ww sign I had... Eeeeeek!!!!!! The weekend seems ages away :-/ and it's not even my 2ww  

KTFaith -  praying all goes well tomorrow!!! What a wonderful birthday present for DH! I can't wait for some pampering.. Well overdue  

Surfbint - stay positive xx

Night ladies xx


----------



## lou-lou12

Boo I have been having a lot of symptoms similar to yours..... I really really really hope its a good sign!!!! Think I may HAVE to poas very soon hehe

Surfbint - keep up that PMA doll..... Not long left now xx

Keeping the faith -  for your embies tomorrow and good luck for friday!!


----------



## Jujube

Loulou - I had soooo much ewcm in the very early days of my pregnancy with the little fella.  Really hoping this is a good sign for you too!!!

KTF - good luck for tomorrow's defrost!


----------



## donjee

Ooh, this is such an exiting.time. Transfers.and 2WW everywhere. Good luck and best wishes to all.

I'm due for transfer a week tomorrow and am being scanned tomorrow to check that the progynova is doing what it should do. Like Boo, I am trying to have nice things going on to keep me going - hair, nails etc.  I figured that if I'm not careful, I will get back to my classroom in September feeling like I haven't had a break - I'm making a conscious effort for my little boy so he still has a fab summer with his happy mummy who is not so over consumed with FET that she then feels guilty about not enjoying him! Anyone else finding juggling a young one at home with their FET tricky at times? Mine is 5.

Good luck with transfers tomorrow, please tell me how it goes and what to expect next week.

Love and hugs xxx


----------



## donjee

Hi there Lynzb.

mind is a bit different to Hayley. I started sniffing on day 1- 6 July and then on 23 July, I had a scan to see he ovaries had gone to sleep. I was given the go ahead to start progynova at my scan which I have been on now for just over a week. I think I take it for another week or so and transfer is planned for next wed 8th. 

Hope that helps.
xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Boo: am having one put bk as we got fet cheaper if we do set this time  and my otd will be either 10 or 11 th august. Probably 11th as thats day 15 if it was normal it wpuld be day after period was due but ill test from wednesday i expect if i can hold out till then lol x  

Lou: i like cb digi but the battery only lasts a day and if its positive i want to show dh when he gets bk in november ( works un royal navy) thanks hun xxx


----------



## kdb

KTF - I thought embies were defrosted the same day as ET?

And at what point during the cycle do we speak to an embryologist to decide which embies to defrost and transfer?

Thx!


----------



## lou-lou12

Hi everyone. On phone so will do personals later 

Dee - good luck for today hun.  that embie snuggles in tight xx

Oh well... I have pee'd this morning so too late for testing now  may do one tomorrow morning eeeek!!


----------



## 8868dee

Hi keeping hun xxx thanks really do appreciate it xxx glad ur lining is nice n thick  seems like our clinics do fet different as my embie is being defrosted this morning and im to expect call 9-930 ish x mind u mine is a day5 blast what day was urs frozen hun ?. Massive gl on ur embie or embies being defrosted succsessfully today hun xxxxxxx

Surf: pma pma hun and am thinking of u xxxxx 

Kdb: my embie was being defrosted this moning hopefully it will be sucessful then ill have 4 more goes fx fx

Lou: when i tested 6dpt it wasnt first morning urine and i got bfp hun xxx just a thought xxxx

Vespa: a massive gl to u today hun my fet buddy xxxxx hope we all get massive bfps hun xxxx
  
Afm: its et day eeeeek just hoping that my little blast made it being defrosted succsessfully as it was being done at 7 00 am just waiting on phonecall i told her if they perish to keep defrosting till there is one x but hoping it doesnt come to that and i have future goes if this is not positive x am keeping up pma pma but also being realistic xxxxx fx fx fx will update later xxxx


----------



## Jujube

KDB - I had 2 blasts, so they thawed them both (at my request) on the morning of transfer.  I'm not sure what they do if they're not blasts.  I had to fill out a form saying what we wanted with the two we had left.  Thaw one / both / thaw second if first fails and its SET etc.  At my place, I discussed it with the doctor at my initial consult for the cycle and then the nurse followed through with the forms.  Hope this helps!

Loulou - I so admire you're will power for staying away from those sticks - I don't know how you do it!

Dee - fingers crossed for your transfer today!

AFM, I did test this morning and got a very faint positive BUT I don't believe it yet (it was very faint), so I'm going to retest tomorrow.....

J


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks jujube xxx

phonecall and the first one to be defrosted made it so we still have 4 to go back another time x omg i am one very happy person right now  . David the embryologist said he was very happy the embie and how it looks x


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

Ladies quick Q! 

I have 2x peaks of OV on my cbfm (usually cd13 & 14 or cd14 & 15). Anywho, which day does the clinic pick as OV? Is it the first day or 2nd?? 

I've got a big meeting with my insp & HR, which I think I may need to rearrange  

Cheers 

Congratulations on being pregnant Dee - officially PUPO!  xx


----------



## 8868dee

Ooh boo imnot sure hun as never used them before sorry zxx

Afm: had transfer and everything went as planned . This morming i had a 2AA blast thawed out and by time of transfer i had grown into a beautiful 4AA which i am absolutly thrilled about as its more than last time which was 3 AA x embryologist said it looked beautiful . I also had 8 clicks of ovitrelle . Does anyone know how much that is lol x My otd is friday 10th august so not long from now z here the dreaded 2ww arrives lol as I AM PUPO lol x just hoping my embie snuggles into mummy nicely


----------



## SamJ

I think mine is more of a natural fet,however i did start on day1 of  AF - Wed 25 July

Day 1-5
Metformin 2 x850g
1mg Dexamethosone Aspirin
Progynova 2 x 2mg

Day 6-9 Increase in Prognova 2x2mg twice x a day
think there is also another increase in progynova to 2x2mg three times a day
Scan 4 August to see if ovaries are quiet and womb lining is at a sufficient thickness.

Above has also been with blasts.  Im thinking transfer end if next week.

good luck


----------



## VesperPea

886dee hey my fellow PUPO friend! congrats on super fantastic ET - sounds like you have a fighter on your hands - fingers crossed

Sam that's more drugs than I took on my medicated FET! Good luck!

jujube fingers crossed - let us know how you go tomorrow

boo not a clue my love - sure that the consultant will let you know when you go in

loulou - you deserve a special   as you are putting us all to shame with your will power - are you actually  !   Good luck

kdb i spoke to the embryologist only this morning (day of ET) I talked to my consultant about my blasts at our first appt and we have discussed how many we wanted to transfer each appt since - what are your feelings on it?

keeping yeay - fingers crossed - it's my birthday tomorrow - lots of leos!

afm 1 blast defrosted but only 30% of cells survived so they defrosted a second one which came out perfect - expanding and happy - yippee! First one started scrambling to survive despite barely being there - expanding rapidly - but not worth keeping which made me cry but hey it's ET day - all bets are off unless they come with tissues! Found out that my previous ET had been classed extremely difficult and along with being recommended to have my cervix dilated beforehand, they had also asked for a mock ET (which I've never heard of before - anyone?) Anyway, the doc was really worried and I had had an upset belly so an empty bladder and everyone was full of doom and gloom but as soon as the doc went in to check everything was fine and we were out of there 5 mins later with the bean on board. Yip yip yippee! We're calling it Mork - expect terrible 70's sitcom jokes from here on in. OTD 11th August - umm Loulou can you come and police my purchase of POAS's please? 

Nanu nanu


----------



## age_789

Hi ladies. How are you all?

I'm suffering atm I have major AF pains and they are very different to the pains I have been having throughout my 2ww!; scared its over. Trying desperately not to test and hold out till test day on Friday!!!!

Xx


----------



## 8868dee

Vespa: yo to my fet pal xxxxx my clinic always do a mock et thats their practise so they dont get it wrong they also check catheter after to male sure embie not still in their lol Comgrats on being pupo hun xxx wonder why ur test date is day later than mine . 

Age: praying that af stays away xxx keep up the pma xxxx

Afm; got few niggles but i expect thats normal xxx tho didnt have them last time, anyone have little niggles day of et


----------



## lou-lou12

Hi dee.... Congrats on being pupo sweetie!!  I too have found this time extremely painful.... 

Vesper -  congrats too on being pupo doll..... Good luck and patience being sent your way for the 2ww xx

Boo - I can't help with the cbfm... I used ov sticks for my cycle.... Hope you and lucky are well x

Age - how are you hun? Hope you are well?? X

Hi to everyone else.... I hope you are all ok! I have been having really bad pains today... In my back my lower tum and stretchy type pains as high as my ribs  have also been weeing more often than normal so hoping these are all good signs?? Xx


----------



## 8868dee

Lou: hope the pains ease soon and that its all good signs for you xxx 

Afm: gonna have an early night i think as i am needing to rest xxx


----------



## kdb

JJ... You are very brave testing early but very naughty! Fingers x'd the line gets darker. Am vvv excited for you sweetpea xoxo

Vesper... Ha, I used to love Mork & Mindy!! We have two Day 5 and two Day 6 frosties. The Day 6 ones are better grades but my cons said they are most likely to put back Day 5 (although I believe there's a recent study that shows no difference in pg rates between Day 5/6 embies). Daniel is the result of a Day 5 embie so I guess I will have to trust what the clinic recommends. Am definitely having two put back; no question    Nanu!!


----------



## donjee

Evening everyone. sorry to read so many of you are experiencing pain of varying degrees - I hope they are all positive signs. I really admire all your positive spirits - I hope I can keep positive during my two week wait!

I went for my first scan since starting progynova today. my lining is doing really well and is already 9.9. I don't  need to up my dose and my little day two embies are coming out of the snow on Tuesday ready for a day three transfer on wed. So excited but my nerves are really kicking in. being scanned again Tuesday just to make sure all is well before next week.

Hope you're all having a restful evening . . . I am avoiding clearing up in kitchen . 

xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Not long now then donjee till ur transfer gl with that hun xxxxxx


----------



## Jujube

Lou-lou - fingers crossed for you this morning!  

Age - how are you holding up?

I couldn't test this morning - the little fella woke at 5am and put the kibosh on all morning plans!  Will test again tomorrow morning, which is OTD anyway.

KDB - both of mine were Day 6 blasts this time around but were put back on Day 5.  Amazing that you have 4 in the freezer -lots of backup! 

J


----------



## kdb

JJ - how does that work? Were they put back five days after you started progesterone? p.s. Will you use a digi test tomorrow?


----------



## Jujube

So they're put back 7 days after the trigger, because the trigger forces ovulation 48 hours after it's taken.  I started the joyful cyclogest on ovualtion day as well (2 days after trigger, 5 days before transfer).  

Probably won't use a digi test tomorrow - have some old FR tests hanging around that I should use up.....  I had a blood test at my GPs yesterday as well (long story - thought Arthur had chickenpox (he doesn't) and because my mother passed away, no-one knows if I had it when I was a kid or not, so I started panicing when I saw 2 spots on his face yesterday morning after my positive test in the morning).  So GP gave me an urgent varicella, beta HCG and progesterone test - so urgent, that I don't get the results til Monday!!  I will have another blood test tomorrow anyway (privately) - that should give me the results tomorrow afternoon......  I need the back up of the blood tests to the POAS tests because I don't feel in the least bit pregnant to be honest, but I can't remember how I felt at this stage with Arthur......

J


----------



## age_789

Jujube, Lou, dee: thanks for kind words. This 2ww is hell!!!
Had spotting last night hasn't gotten any heavier yet and is light brown (sorry tmi) so im on knicker watch today
I'm praying it doesn't get heavier , pains come and go
Really scared of tomorrow  

Thinking of you all. Xx xx


----------



## VesperPea

Morning all - tried posting on my phone this morning and long story shorter it deleted instead of posting!

jujube good luck with the blood tests and glad it's not chicken pox - little one still hasn't had it but as she's at nursery most of the week, it's only a matter of time... I read somewhere that it doesn't matter a. what time of day you test b. whether the line is faint or strong - in fact I rang up the clinic as my tests started going faint after a few days and they told me, pretty much, to stop being silly - they aren't sensitive enough to know how pregnant you are, just whether the hormone is there or not - anyway, good luck fingers crossed. How are you coping with picking Arthur up and stopping him stomping on your belly? Lara is a very affectionate little girl and wants to climb on mama to say hello, read me a story or whatever else and I don't know how to say no in a way that doesn't discourage her...

loulou waiting with baited breath! finger crossed hun  

donjee yeay yeay! great news re lining 

kdb so exciting - feeling a bit like we should have put back the little fighter as well yesterday but it's right to listen to the embryologist - hell, we're paying them enough, it would be daft not to!

age poor love - when did you have transfer? wondering whether it would be worth trying the hyper sensitive clear blues - meant to catch it a week early anway - sorry   but you sound like you need to know. Ignore me if you want/need  to wait it out! I have at least 4 friends who got a bfp after spotting so           good luck

TMI alert! Had a load of discharge with threads of brown this morning and having pulled myself together and stopped believing that it means it's all over , remembered that I had an implantation bleed last time - anyone had similar? can't remember when or how strong - aaargh. The madness begins!

Little one said H'py Birdie Mama this morning which is the best present in the whole world - cue soppiness and tears

Come on Mork, snuggle up

Nanu nanu


----------



## lou-lou12

Ladies so sorry to dissapoint but I have no hpt's at home  I have 4 cb digis on the way but they haven't arrived yet. 

AF is due today so I will be on total knickerwatch today!!! But if the witch doesn't come at least I know I have gone past the time when it is ok to test and it should show up from tomorrow!


----------



## Hope4aMiracle

Just wanted to wish all you lovely ladies who are close to testing the best of luck.

I was due to have FET yesterday but my blood results have shown that my oestrogen has dropped massively and so I am going to be put on a medicated cycle. They've retested this morning to see if they've gone up, but I suspect not so I am waiting for the call to start sniffing the suprecur and then I'll be on progynova for the next few weeks. Think I prefer to be on a medicated cycle and let them have control of my hormones rather than leave it to my own useless body.

I will be following all of your news as you are all an inspiration and it gives me hope. x


----------



## lou-lou12

Hope - sorry to hear about your eostrogen levels.... But like you said at least they will have control of your body this way.... Sending you loads of luck and PMA xxx


----------



## VesperPea

Hope I'm sorry that your levels have dropped but the great thing about a medicated cycle is that you are in the hands of the professionals! I was absolutely gutted when I found out we were going to have to go medicated - but here I am PUPO and knowing that my body is the best possible host for the little bean - it will work out - it does happen. Your body is NOT useless, just needs a little helping hand, like all of us on here.  You are not to "blame" - it's not your "fault", just in case those pesky little thoughts were creeping in. There was an interesting article in the sunday times a few weeks ago about the cost of a child - and the idea that if you have fought the way we have and do, you just appreciate the little blighters even more. The group of friends I've made through this forum with and without successful tx just highlight how much we give and how amazing you have to be to go through this. Sending you a big hug and loads of    . You are a strong woman who is putting the desire to have a child above fear and cost which makes you a star. Keep well and to quote Finding Nemo, just keep swimming


----------



## Hope4aMiracle

Ah thank you Vesper, lovely words! You are right, all of the Ladies on here are so supportive and inspirational. Nobody can understand what we truly have to go through unless you have been through the roller coaster that is IVF.

I'm keeping everything crossed for you.

And lou-lou, I have a good feeling about you!

Hope x


----------



## 8868dee

Hi all  

My preg tests have arrived but its so so early on et yesterday lol x so will wait till tuesday/ wednesday to test x . Feel quite sick today not sure why as its way to early for symptomz even if i was preg so hope ita not a bug or anything x 

Hope sorry u hve to do a medicated cycle but at least cons know what they are doing so ur in good hands  

Lou xxx hope ur tests arrive so u can test soon and hope its a lovley bfp when u do test hun xxxxx gl xxx


----------



## Keeping the faith

VesperPea - happy birthday      Your lovely words to Hope4 had me bubbling away!  

Will be back later ladies, pessary is calling   xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

hello lovely ladies i hope you are all ok?

dee - oooooh hpts arrived..... how exciting     

keeping the faith - damn those pesky bum bullets  

hope - i really hope your good feeling about me is right  

Boo - where you to??

vesper - Happy birthday lovely x  

Age - wishing you soooo much luck for tomorrow sweetie         

Jujube - good luck to you for tomorrow too         

Hi to everyone else  

oh jeeez i now have a weeping tummy button to go with everything else


----------



## 8868dee

Happy birthday vespa hun xxx hope u had a nice day xxx

Age: goodluck tomorrow hun xxxx am thinking of ya xxx

Jujube: goodluck tomorrow too hun  thinking pf ya xxxxx


----------



## fat_cassy

Hi all
I had my day 7 scan today for my medicated FET cycle - Lining was 12mm !!!
Blood test on 11/08/12 and hopefully Blast transferred on 16/08/12.

Anyone else doing FET around the same time? I could do with a 2ww buddy


----------



## age_789

Morning ladies

I'm up very early as couldn't keep sleeping but can't quite believe the result. We got a BFP!!!!!!!
Over the moon. Thanks for all the good luck messages they mean alot.

Thinking of U all. Xx xx


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

Age - what wonderful news  I'm literally beaming from ear to ear!!! Congratulations honey. Have a healthy, happy 9mths.. Enjoy every minute of it!! 

Fat_Cassy - hey cycle buddy! I have my CD8 scan & bloods tomorrow...eek! When do you usually OV? I OV on CD13 or 14 ...we'll soon be PUPO  

LOU <--yes that's on CAPS as I'm shouting.. "no hpt at home"   I was coming on to see your bfp!!    ... "hurry up cb digi!!"

Vespa - I hope you had a wonderful birthday hon xx

Dee - get use to feeling sick   hope it's not a bug, stay nice & healthy for bubs x 

Hope - your body isn't useless!! It's going to house and grow a beautiful baby soon. Your body just needs a little assistance, like all of ours on this forum  stay positive hon x

Juju - good luck this morning honey   

AFM - I'm back to work and back to stress!!  I've applied for the 5days leave they give towards IVF treatment which will cover ET & 2ww as I'm only part time.. But thinking I need time to relax before ET, the stress is immense and I'm never usually stressed out?! I think my no sickness policy may go out of the window, I don't want this to affect my chances of a bfp. 
I've found an acupuncturist, will start before ET and on the day of ET and another during 2ww.. Very last minute but every little helps!!


----------



## fat_cassy

Fat_Cassy - hey cycle buddy! I have my CD8 scan & bloods tomorrow...eek! When do you usually OV? I OV on CD13 or 14 ...we'll soon be PUPO  



Yay a buddy !!! - I have no idea on my OV but my Af cycle is a clockwork 28 days so my guess is CD 14 ish ??

Are you doing medicated or natural ?

I am on prognova x3 a day so 6mg and add the pessaries on the 12th.

We will be doing SET with either a day 5 or 6 Blast Fx one defrosts for us and I will be PUPO soon.


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

Fat_Cassy * Snap* we have 4 blasts aswell.. I'm likely to do SET but will depend on which thaw best.. I have 3x grade A blasts & 1x grade B blast. If the top one survives I'll go for him  
I'm on natural FET but have progesterone pessaries x exciting x


----------



## SamJ

checking out for a while ladies - hope all your dreams come true.x
congrats to all the BFPs - so nice to see,    to anyone still waiting, hope it wont be to long.   

sam


----------



## Jujube

Age - congrats on your BFP - fantastic news!!

Vesper - so sweet that Lara calls you mama - I'm trying to encourage Arthur to do the same thing, as that's what my mother called her mother.  In Ireland, most people called their mother Mammy rather than Mummy, so it's all a bit topsy turvey for me!  Re Arthur crawling all over my clexane bruised tummy - I just roll with it to be honest.  Not much we can do about it!  Hoping that those brown threads were implantation bleeds for you.....

AFM - well it's still a BFP this morning, so I guess I'm officially pregnant - YAY!!!!!!!!  I'm off to get bloods done a little later today to see what the levels are.

J


----------



## Hope4aMiracle

Happy Birthday to Vespa and a MASSIVE congratulations for the BFP's. Really pleased for you girls. Helps me to keep +'ve!

Hope x


----------



## lou-lou12

Whoo hoo age and jujube I am so excited for you!!! Jujube you had ET a day after me so I guess its ok for me to test now providing hpts arrive!!

Boo- it won't be long hun I can't wait either eeeek

Fat cassy- hello and welcome to the thread!

Hi to everyone else sorry for crappy personals I am on my crapberry!


----------



## 8868dee

Yay!!! Congrats to age and jujube on your bfpa today girls well done girls   xxx

Thanks boo i hope so too xxx


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

Juju - congratulations.....!! I'm loving all the bfp's


----------



## VesperPea

Well good morning BFP thread!

Age and Juju On my stupid phone so I hope these work    So thrilled for you both

Loulou your willpower is EXTRAORDINARY! Fingers crossed hun

Boo I am not a fan but the zita west relaxation cd has been doing wonders for my stress levels and I've been having massages which is being spoilt and good for blood flow...

Juju my OH is half Irish and his mum pushed for mammy but my mum spoke French so mama is a compromise!

Enjoy the sunshine


----------



## surfbint

Congratulations Jujube and Age on your BFP's - fabulous news girls ! 

Good luck LouLou for your test !! fingers and toes crossed. . . . 

Hi Fat Cassy - hope you're ok 

I've still got 4 days left before I can test - at least the time is ticking away . . . . phew !

Hi to everyone else too xxxx


----------



## Tracyxx

Good Morning Girls,

WOW i cannot believe all the BFP's, Congratulations Girls!!  
             

I had always read that FET's don't have that great a success rate so have never felt that positive but i think this thread is proving that theory wrong.

Sorry i havn't been around much to support you all throught the 2ww but we don't start d/r for another week yet so we are still 5wks away from E/T which is dragging in sooooooooooo much so i've been trying to keep myself busy.

Tracyx


----------



## pickwick

Congratulations on your   ladies, how wonderful.  I am so pleased for you.  I am not due for FET until September but I have been following your journeys on here.  
Sending     for all on 2ww.
lots of love to you all and hello to everyone else.x


----------



## kdb

Yayyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Girls, am so thrilled for you both   Hoorayyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!

Tracy - at my clinic for my age group there's only a 5% difference in success rates between FET (53%) and IVF (58%). These days the freezing and thawing technologies are much better so that has really improved results.  

Lou-lou - good luck! Hopefully Royal Mail and the BFP fairy will both be making a delivery to you 

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

DH has called to say he wants to postpone the FET 
... I feel distraught     

He's done this twice before, usually a month or 2 before we start... Never the day before the scan!


----------



## lou-lou12

Oh BOO i really feel for you sweeheart.... did he give a reason for this?


----------



## 8868dee

Oh no boo x does he want to postpone it for a reason? Or is it just cold feet hun xxxxx hope u r ok xxxx


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

he says we're not getting on very well at the mo, doesn't feel like adding to the family will help. He's staying at his mum for the foreseeable future .. I'm at work, just feel numb! 

I won't bring this wonderful bfp thread down ladies... 

Best of luck  I'll be routing for the upcoming bfp's xx


----------



## lou-lou12

Oh Boo that is so sad darling    thinking of you.... I hope you and DH can get this resolved quickly xxx


----------



## Jujube

I'm so sorry Boo - hopefully DH will come around?


----------



## pickwick

Boo, so sorry to hear your news.  I hope things get back on track for you guys.xx


----------



## LizE

Hi
May I join you ladies? I'm having FET this month.
Have read back a little, and recognise kdb from my last cycle which is lovely.
Sorry to see that things are not good for Boo at the moment.

I had my baseline scan yesterday, next one on 9th, then start to test with ovulation kit for a day 5 transfer. It is a natural cycle FET, so no drugs until the ghastly suppositories. Is anyone else doing the natural cycle? 

I have completely had my head in the sand about this FET cycle. I think we probably both feel it is a little early for us to have another baby, but not knowing how long (if ever) it may take, we think we should get started. We could try naturally first, who knows....but we have one frozen embryo from our IVF cycle, and feel that we have to give it a chance first. It would be hard never to know if we could have conceived no2 naturally, but then it would be hard not to know if that frostie was viable too and we couldn't bare to make a decision about not storing it any longer.

Liz E


----------



## surfbint

Boo, I so hope you two will be able to sort things out. I can imagine how you must feel right now, big hugs.

Welcome to Liz

Hi to all xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Oh boo im so sorry u are going thru this at the minute xxx i hope it will be resolved as soon as possible xxxx


----------



## 8868dee

Welcome liz xxxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Hi liz

Welcome to the thread! I have had a natural fet ET was the 24th of july and otd is 8/8


----------



## kdb

Liz, I feel *exactly* the same re; head in the sand    Good luck!!!

Boo...


----------



## age_789

BOO : Im really sorry. Hope things can be worked out. xx xx

Just want to say thank you so much for all the warm congratulations I received this morning, means a lot. xx xx

JUJUBE: congratulations lovely!!!!!! such  great news. hope you have had a great day.

Have a great weekend ladies. xx xx


----------



## VesperPea

Boo so sorry that things aren't sticking to the game plan - and that you've had to deal with work and everything else today. I guess it's time for a good friend, a large glass of wine and whatever gets you through. Really hope it sorts out and we're here for you cycle or no cycle. Keep well  

Liz Welcome


----------



## Tracyxx

Evening ladies  ,

Boo I'm so sorry babes  , has this came as a total shock to you or like your o/h said have things been rocky for a while?

Liz welcome to the mad house and good luck  .  Can I say that when I saw your signature tonight I saw it as an omen as when I had Kieran my chosen name for a girl was Sophie, my gran who was like a mum to me passed away recently and her name was Ann so as it is also my middle name i decided if I had another girl then her name would be Sophie ann so imagine my shock when i read your sig tonight so you are my good luck charm  .

Lou Lou is there any sign of those tests yet?, I really don't know how you can be so relaxed, my E/T is still 5wks away and I've got a ton of tests waiting already .

Tracyx


----------



## 8868dee

Well said vespa x we are here for u cycle or no cycle hun xcxc

Vespa: how u doing today hun ?

Lol tracy for having ur tests ready and waiting x


----------



## VesperPea

Morning ladies

Loulou any sign of those tests?

Dee how are you doing? 

Afm 7 days to OTD - not that I'm counting, much... Having twinges and finding carrying things harder - such rubbish - I am so focused it's ridiculous!

Happy weekend

Nanu nanu


----------



## Jujube

Fingers crossed for you loulou!


----------



## 8868dee

Hi all

Vespa: im fine thanks hun x am feeling ok have toghtenings last night just hope its a good sign x 6 days till OTD now x cant come soon enough x are u gonna test early?? I prob will test either 7 or 8dp5dt not sure yet tho x im dying to test but dont wanna see a bfn oooh the drama lol. Im not lifting anything really dont wanna chance it lol x


----------



## 8868dee

Lou-lou i hope ur tests have arrived so u can test hun xxx praying its a bfp for ya xxxx


----------



## babybluz

Morning ladies , sorry to butt in  but I have a few questions ...
Is it normal with mediated fet to have painful ovaries ? Like period pains , I don't remember having it last time .
Also should    be avoided ?

I have posted here before but can't keep up,  wish it was set up more like the  other current cycle thread  (I  like  lists !) 

Hi again Lou  got my fingers and toes crossed for you  good luck hun  

Boo  I only read back a few pages so not got the full story but I am sorry to hear your difficulties at the moment , hope you work it out soon x 

Hello everyone else and good luck 

BB


----------



## donjee

hello lovely ladies, forgive me for not writing little messages to you all but haunting to take little boy to birthday party and needed to ask you advice before I head out. I'll be back later after party to check in properly with you all.

I'm starting to worry I have the start of mild thrush. not sure how or why but I'm worried because transfer is wed coming and I'm not sure how to treat this. 

suggestions please!

Thank you so much xxx


----------



## Swanage

Hi ladies 
Boo, I'm so sorry I hope you can get this sorted as soon as possible. X
Babybluz I'm about to start a medicated fet but Iv done it before, I get lots of pains in my ovaries when doing it so don't worry! And feel free to bonk away   they tell you not to if they need you not to but while your jabbing you can't fall pregnant naturally anyway (but if it was that easy for us we wouldn't need the ivf lol) x
Donjee I had that on my last cycle and I asked my clinic who said you can use canestan, but I would check still x
Big hi to everyone, I'm just awaiting my af to arrive which feels like any minute (poor dp wants to run away) so hopefully I'll be jabbing soon ready for my medicated fet! I'm really   this works and sticks this time! If it does I could bring my own baby to my wedding next July   I should get my hopes up but can't help it x


----------



## 8868dee

Hi all

Donjee: i am mot sure bout thrush but just wanted to wish u gl for et on wednesdsy hun xxxx

Swange: goodluck with fet hun xxx i think we were on the 2ww thread at same time in march/april x we both got bfps if i remember xxx how are u doing xxx ? 

Afm: i am now 3dp5dt and keeping myself busy or trying to lol x had few toghtenings today so hoping its a good sign xxx


----------



## LoopyMoo

Hello ladies, after what seems like an eternity, it's time to introduce myself   

I'm due to start dr on Tues for what will be my 3rd and final FET and our last ever attempt.  Very mixed feelings at the moment...


----------



## donjee

swanage - thank you for making me feel a bit better. I wonder if the progynova caused it, I have done some reading but have not found much to confirm my suspicions. were you on progynova? will call clinic Monday but am always scared to tell them how I'm feeling in case they cancel me. I know that's ridiculous and if they were to then it would be for my own good but I can't help feeling like that. 
hope your af starts soon - I know how frustrated you feel waiting for it. 

dee - thanks for your reassurance too. I hope those tightening feelings are a good sign. I know I felt those when I had my son. it wasn't assisted conception . . . but conception is conception right? 

babybluz - pops. I can't answer your question can't painful  ovaries, this is my first time and I haven't got to that stage yet. I hope someone else can reassure you, as someone always does me. hype interesting you ask about fun with partner. I've read different things but haven't been told anything by clinic yet.

vespapea- I admire your keeping busy, not keeping count of the days lol. I bet there isn't a singing woman in the world who is or has been in this boat who has managed to lose track of days. I bet its impossible! we're all counting with you. keep us posted.

afm - nothing much. I am still worrying about transfer but know that I don't need to be. I am very squeamish so when consultant explained process of transfer to me, I did find myself feeling a bit sick and squeezing my thighs together!  My lining is 10.3 yesterday so is still thickening nicely but consult
t has increased my progynova dose to 8mg which is one tab, 4 times a day. no more scans now just a phone call no Monday to confirm time for transfer. I've got more progynova on order as now dose increased I won't have enough to get me through. if transfer is successful, I have to ta experience 12 weeks into pg! 

hugs to everyone xxx


----------



## donjee

**apologies for crazy, random words in amongst. my last post. I'm posting from my phone so predictive text, mixed with small keys on a touch screen and I think that just about explains the problem. from here on in, please don't think I'm typing whilst drunk . . . sadly not, I'm just posting using my phone!

hope you're all having a good weekend xxx


----------



## fat_cassy

Morning All

*babybluz* 

I am on week 2 of my medicated cycle (Prognova) and I am always feeling the pains in my ovaries - much worse than when I was on the IVF stimms.

As for the nookie  my clinic has told us to go for gold, its after the FET we have to hold off for a couple of weeks.

I have my blood test on Saturday the 11th August and then start the pessaries on the Sunday the 12th.


----------



## LizE

Thanks for the welcome.

Lou Lou - everything crossed for you over the next few days.

Tracy - I'm glad that my Sophie Anne has helped your positivity. That's great! Kieran looks like a lovely boy.

Kdb - I have visions of seeing you beneath the sand with our heads upside down.

LizE


----------



## 8868dee

Yes donjee conception is conception no matter how it is achieved x lmao donjee as if we would think u were writing drunk 

Hope everyone else is ok xxxx

Welcome lize xxx gl with your fet xxxxxx

Lou-lou hope u r ok hun xxxx gl with testing over next couple of days sweet xxxxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Hello my lovelies...

Dee - tightenings sound good to me 

Swanage - hope af turns up for you soon hun

Loopymoo - hi and welcome to the thread 

Liz - how are you hun?

Donjee - I hate predictive text.... I have a habit of saying "back in a mo" or "see you in a mo" so whenever I text huuby it always says see you in a month hehe 

Cassy - good luck with the nookie 

Babybluz - I have had natural fet and have had mega pains in my ovaries 

Boo - thinking of you sweetheart sending you loads of  

AFM - I have my sticks!!!! I am refraining from testing though.... I am scared in case its a bfn... But also scared that if it is a bfp I will get excited and end up with a bfn on otd  not long to wait now though....... 4 sleeps


----------



## 8868dee

Lou: 4 sleeps deffo not long now xxxxx


----------



## babybluz

Thanks for your reply s ladies , I feel assured it's normal .

Lou , you must have the   with you , I don't think I can hold off when its my time 
Lol at 'see you in a month  lol 

Cassy , lol I feel a little too delicate to go for gold , maybe a bronze   

Donjee I am also typing on phone ,takes 4ever.  The ET is not that bad , like having a smear test except for more peeps in the room ! You have the   bullets to look forward to ?
I'm sure I took the thrush tablet before ET  as I wanted it gone pronto but best ask clinic or gp of course 

Swanage congrats on your wedding and I hope your dreams come true x

Sorry if I have missed anyone 

Talking of gold What a day for team GB! 

Roll on Friday for my scan ! Seems a really long time I have been on Dr drugs and I have had enough already .
BB


----------



## VesperPea

Morning lovely ladies

babybluz go for it while you can!  

loulou go will power - fingers crossed only 4 to go  

dee how are you doing my OTD buddy?  

cassy so soon now - yeay!  

donjee you will be fine - take a sucky sweet if you think you might get nauseous - I live on manuka honey lozenges when I get sicky. Scaling back the booze might help!  

loopy good luck - fingers crosssed  

swanage come on af!  

afm I have just bought three pairs of shoes as I am not doing well with the 2ww! They are very sensible and fulfil the 3cm rule for sore backs (in the office sale at £15 a pop!) but 3 pairs on a sunday morning before 9... oh dear!   Was feeling twinges yesterday but they're all gone today - this is torture!   Need to get a grip for tomorrow as work is going to think I'm barking if this carries on!  Off to see the otters at Barnes so enjoy your Sunday and just think this time next week I'll be insufferable/ barking for another reason, one way or the other...   

Nanu nanu


----------



## lou/s

Hi ladies I have been tapping in and out of here as waiting for fet now the time has come I have my 10 day scan on Wednesday I have 2 day 5 blastocysts to transfer if all being well they defrost!!  I no it depends on ovulation but any ideas when transfer likely to be? 
Last time in April/ may my first cycle I did everything I think I should of ie accupuncture folic acid brazil nuts pineapple juice ect this time I am kind of going with it as can't really get my head round it!
Good luck to all whatever stage your at and happy Sunday!!


----------



## donjee

morning lovely ladies. I actually think I am addicted to this place - I'm constantly checking in and reading back! damm internet phone is leading me us a wobbly path! ha ha! . . . I think my progynova is developing my sense of humour! 

babybluz - thank you again for the reassurance. I have my last sniff tonight and I started my bum bullets this morning. . . except my consultant has told me to use front passage. I guess then I should be calling them fanny bullets! first one down. . . wasn't too bad. the thrush feeling hasn't really developed into anything, still as it was a couple of days ago - hmmm. will make a decision on what to do about that in the morning

vespapea - thanks for the tips! was giggling away (after I reread, just to make sure you didn't actually think I've been sitting here, progynova in one hand and Pimms in the other!) at your post. its nice we can come here for reassurance, advice and a bit of light relief from all the seriousness! where do I find the honey sweets? can I take rescue remedy?

Lou - good luck with it all and nice to meet you. it sounds like you're going non meditated, is that right? my cycle (transfer wed) was/is meditated but if you want, I'll gladly valor you through my protocol. let me know.

have a good day everyone xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Hi Lou... I have just done a non medicated cycle I had my scan on day 12 then had to pee on ovulation sticks from the day after and ring the clinic when I had my surge... If this is what you will have to do please be aware the ov sticks can be tricky to read, I thought I had my surge the day before I actually did. When you get the surge the test line will be as dark as/ darker than the control line, but you will get faint lines for a few dyas before and a few days later  When I rang clinic to tell then I had my surge they planned ET for 5-7 days later (5 day blast). I had my 12 days scan on monday, surge on thusday and ET following tuesday. Hope that helps!

Hope all you other ladies are ok?? Xxx


----------



## yellowhope

Hi Girls
Just wanted to join in. I'm having my first FET this month.   Am currently on seprecur spray and due to start the progynova on 7th Aug.  My head has been thumping on it and I've had the heaviest AF in yonks (sorry tmi!) I never really had any problems with it before.


----------



## Tracyxx

Morning Girls,

After 2 failed natural FET's this will be our very 1st medicated cycle so all the meds are new to me.  Can I ask which day you usually start the dreaded  bullets?  And I have read they can be very messy so does this not interfere with E/T? 

Sorry if I'm being thick but I've got tons of stuff running round my head  

Tracyx


----------



## lou-lou12

Hi tracy - this cycle I didn't start using the bum bullets until the evening of ET but on my fresh cycle the advised me to use them the back way so as not to interfere with ET. However they are sooo messy to use vaginally that I always use them "that"  way now anyway  I didn't need to take them at all this time. However I used them last time and just wanted to have the best chance possible!!


----------



## lou-lou12

Hi yellowhope - welcome to the thread  xx


----------



## kdb

Tracy - on my (medicated) cycle I'll be starting cyclogest and prontogest 4-5 days before ET, so about Day 13/14 of estrogen.  That mimics an IVF cycle - ie, starting progesterone the night after EC.  Using the back door is *much* less messy!!!


----------



## Tracyxx

Thankyou Girls,

I will have my lining scan on day 13 where they will decide if everything is ok for transfer which they said would be 2/3 days later as we are having a day 3 transfer so I'm assuming I would just start them via the back door (lol) after I get the ok at my scan, which would be 2/3 days prior to E/T?

I'm sure my clinic will tell me nearer the time but I just like to have an idea of what's going to happen so I'm prepared.

Tracyx


----------



## 8868dee

Hi all x 

Welcome to the thread Yellow hope and lou/s x hope ur tx is fruitful for u both xxx

Lou-lou: have u managed not to poas ?

Vespa: not doing to bad now thanls hun ? Just counting down the days  trying not to think about testing really lol x and watching olympics  

Afm: not doing much really just counting the days down x but getting a bit restless now x tuesday i will be 6dp5dt and thats when i tested last time but really trying to hold out until wednesday lol x i am resiging myself to the fact that if its a negative then at least we have 4 more embryos to use xxxx but fx it works xxxx  getting quite a lot of cm so hoping thats also a good sign x also i have a bout of diahoreaa today ( sorry tmi lol ) not sure what thats from


----------



## Keeping the faith

Age and Jujube - massive congrats    .  So pleased for you both.

Lou-lou, Vesper and Dee - hope the 2ww isn't driving you mental  

Boo - hope you're okay honey.  

Hi to everyone else  

AFM - had my ET on Friday.  2 wee embies on board.  Fingers and toes crossed.  OTD is 20th August, so a long 2ww!   

Xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Yay!! For being pupo keeping the faith xxx have everything crossed for u xxxx no im doing ok thanks x only 4 days to go then the 5th day is OTD  so halfway now . 

Have got it in my head now tho that it will be a bfn for me this time i havent tested but just got the feeling x ooh the joys of a 2ww lol x i guess as its gettting closer to test day im prob just trying to stay grounded and not let my hopes get too high . We are always waiting lol


----------



## donjee

good evening Tracy,
my transfer is on wed of what will be day 3 embryos. I had my last spray of sniff tonight and I started the bullets this morning. my guess is this timing reflects the age of the embryos at transfer. I've come to this assumption all by myself so may be way off the mark but I'm thinking that I was told to start bullets today so I will have been doing 3 days ready for a day 3 transfer. maybe just a coincidence though?
my consultant has asked me to use front entrance which is fine by me but as for the mess you referred to, he told me that once I'm laying oh so dignified on the table with my bits spread open with a speculum (my words not his lol!) he will clean the cervix before he begins transfer. apparently the bullets leave a waxy residue us 'there' and he will clean it all up before he begins. can I take this opportunity to say that if it weren't that I 'have my eye on the prize' I seriously don't think I could put myself through all this. just typing it makes me shudder at the thought! I can't believe I am actually going to be in stirrups on Wednesday! aghhh! eek!


----------



## donjee

could someone please explain to be what 'bubbles' are all about. I see I have two but have no idea how or why they got there! 

Thanks! lots of love xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

I just blew you another.... You can click to blow bubbles to others as a sort of "thinking of you" or "chin up" sort of thing (if that makes sense) lol


----------



## kdb

Tracy, yes that's about right.


----------



## lou-lou12

Dee- sending you some hugs and PMA  keep that chin up sweetie xx


----------



## Jujube

Loulou - you really could teach us all a thing or two about willpower.  The fact you've had no bleeding yet though must be a very good sign, right?!

Hi to everyone else and goo luck for upcoming transfers....

J


----------



## lou-lou12

Jujube - still no AF thank the lord 
I have been having some shooting pains though.. They have died down the past 2 days but on times have been quite strong.... Did you experience anything like this?? Xx


----------



## surfbint

2 days left b4 I POAS - been up and down!

Can't believe I've nearly finished the 2ww - 
Lou lou are you testing 7th or 8th I can't
remember without scrolling again, which
on iPhone is a nightmare! 

Hi to all the girls now on their 2ww and
those planning theirs soon x 

Night x


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks lou x its just hard as u know that one minite we think it could be then next minute we think no its definatly not x this part is most definatley the most head doing/ mind playing part of a 2ww for me x


----------



## 8868dee

Lou tonight i had a couple shooting pains down there by my foo but not in my tummy x is that wht u mean x


----------



## Jujube

Good luck surfbint - try to stay strong for the next 2 days....

Loulou - yes I've had shooting pains on and off but honestly, I really don't feel pregnant, despite having a much higher HCG this time around compared to last time around, so who knows!  Fingers and toes crossed for you hon.

J


----------



## lou-lou12

Surfbint - its the 8th for me. If I last until then!! 

Dee - I have had them from under my ribs right down to my foof. And also a bit of back pain 

Jujube - I didn't feel pregnant the last time with the twins. My mother had 3 children and never had any pregnancy symptoms on any of us!! I never had any of these pains when I got pregnant last time but I know I'm probably a little more sensitive because of only losing them a short time ago. And I read on Dr google (naughty) that you can experience more pain if you have recently been pregnant due to the uterus being weaker! So let's hope that's all it is  xx


----------



## Keeping the faith

Dee - keep positive honey.  I have everything crossed for you.  

Surfbint - 2 days to go   Has is dragged in? Everything crossed for you too.


----------



## 8868dee

Lou: ah right i see, mine were down on my foo area x 

Keeping the faith: thanks hun i will try xxxxx


----------



## fat_cassy

Hi all I am guessing everyone is asleep in bed as I am in New Zealand - Sweet Dreams to you all  

Speaking of dreams I had a dream last night that I had my SET and went for a scan and they found 4 heartbeats !!!!!!

Shudder  

I have 10 days until my FET and a blood test this friday before I start the pesseries  

Sending lots of love and stuff to you all.

On a quick note is anyone on Face Book or ******* ?? 

I belong to an IVF group but they have all been there done that and forgotten how horrid it is.


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

CAN SOMEONE PLEEEEASE POAS!!  

Thanks for your thoughts ladies.. We're talking.. See how things go :-/ 

Yes I'm on ** and @thiensmummy on ******* x


----------



## lou-lou12

BOOOO   I did it.... Its a bfp!!!!! 2-3 weeks on the cb digi!! I am in shock and super worried now.... Still getting niggles in my tum. Never had this last time someone please tell me its ok xxx


----------



## Sweetnats

Ladies been reading in the back ground as just had FET (was a BFN)

but Lou Lou CONGRATULATIONS! and the niggles are great as its the LO snuggling in deeper.!!!
Remember every pg is different so try not to compare and just enjoy!!


----------



## lou-lou12

Thanks sweetnats I am just terrified at the moment
So sorry about your bfn hun.... I hate this journey sometimes xxxxx


----------



## Hope4aMiracle

Yay - congrats Lou-lou. Great news. I know the worry never goes away, especially after what you have been through, but I think a lot can be said for PMA. Don't stress yourself too much and take very good care of yourself!!!!! You really have given me some inspiration for my FET given that our stories are so similar.

Hope xx


----------



## lou-lou12

Hope - I am not going to tell you it has been easy. And I know its going to be a difficult journey!! But don't give up sweetie... Xxx


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

I knew you was!!!! Can't believe it took you so long to do the test!! Huge huge congratulations.. I'm so so pleased for you.. ((hugs)) praying for a healthy & happy 9months honey xx


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

Sweetnats     I'm so so sorry for your bfn


----------



## VesperPea

Loulou yeay!  good things come to those who wait! Really pleased for you

Boo great that you're talking - fingers crossed  

Sweetnats sorry for you bfn - are you going for another go? Or is it too early to be thinking yet?


----------



## lou-lou12

Boo - I hope me having similar symptoms as you had means its going to turn out a positive story like yours   

Think of you at the moment hun, I hope you and DH can get throught this and come out smiling 

Vesper - thank you doll  xx


----------



## Sweetnats

Hi Ladies

Thanks for your kind words. I am hopefully going back to Norway in October. I think i need a natural bleed then can go on the next cycle.

I am totally fine with it. A little gutted as we usually get a bfp and then miscarry. So was  a bit unexpected. but we are fortunate enough to have some snow babies.


----------



## pickwick

Sweetnats sorry t hear abot your BFN, hope you are ok.  Good luck with your snow babies.x   
Lou-Lou, congrats on your BFP, well done gal.x


----------



## fat_cassy

Yay for the BFP !!!!

I am just off to bed my ******* is @Nz_Ginger so feel free to add me.

Will catch up on all the news tomorrow. Couple of questions and sorry in advance for the TMI 

On medicated FET anyone else get super sore HUGE boobies - I want to take mine off !!

Also CM, mine seems to have gone away  Anyone else have this happen.

Sending loves and hugs to you all


----------



## 8868dee

Cassy: lmao at ur dream x at least u wouldnt need another cycle tho lol im on ******* as submariners wife pic is ofme wearing funny glasses at new year last year lol x 

Boo: im gonna poas tomorrow as i just wanna see if ovitrelle shot i had at transfer is out of my system  plus i had my bfp last time at 6&7dp5dt but i no that embies implant at diff times so not really looking for that xxxx

Lou: OMG!!! Congrats hun xxxx so so pleased for u xxx i had niggles right up until i lost baby last time at 11 wks so i would say its completley normal hun xxx enjoy being pregnant xxx


----------



## VesperPea

cassy just been reading through my posts from last time and my (.)(.) were so sore and huge, I was in a sports bra! my best mate's in nz - wish I was there or she was here! sweet dreams 

afm it was good to read through my old posts about the madness of 2ww as I had completely forgotten how barking I was - paranoia was a huge problem!  It didn't slow either til 12 weeks. Oh god. Nevertheless according to the calculator, I would be 3+2 if it worked so clear blue would pick it up but really trying to stay away. Could  come around and lock me away from any purveyors of POAS please? There's a pharmacy at the end of my road and I have meetings in Richmond this afternoon passing the huge boots... aargh!   Ho hum. So incapable of settling. Productivity very very low today. Have 20,000 words to finish editing and haven't picked it up other than to put it down yet. I generally work from home out of term time and no gossip/ vicarious going out/ office politics is a problem - colleagues would be good hence meeting this afternoon - but I need to finish the darned editing first! Arrgh! Womens hour is talking about the slight strangeness of those who work at home but they forgot adding 2ww to it!


----------



## 8868dee

Sweetnats so so sorry you got a bfn hun xxx our time will come x just keep up the pma hun xxxxx take care of yourself xxxx

Vespa: how do u work it out on calculater as they were frozen do i take it from my natural ovulation

Also anyone on ******* add me @submarinerswife


----------



## 8868dee

Vespa: i hve just done the calculator snd from my last period i would be 3wk2d today and from my ovulation i would be 3wk 3 days but at transfer i had a hcg injection half dose of approx 3000iu so that hopefully will be put my system soon x


----------



## Swanage

Sweetnats I'm really sorry and I hope you get to use your snow babies very soon xx

Loulou congratulations Hun   i really will   this goes perfect for you, now relax and enjoy as you deserve a happy ending x


----------



## Jujube

LouLou - yaaaaaayyyyyyyy!!!!  So, so pleased for you lady - that's fantastic news!!!  Woo hoo!!!!

Sweetnats - so sorry hon..... 

Vesper & Dee - I guess you two are next then, right?  Dee on the 10th and Vesper on the 11th?  How long do you think you can last?  

I had my HCG done at 14dpo and it came back at 379.  At 14dpo with Arthur it was 160......  Gulp......

J


----------



## 8868dee

Jujube: im gonna test tomorrow to see if the hgc shot i had at transfer is out of my system if it is then ill test either wednesdsy or thursday to see if its bfp


----------



## VesperPea

jujube yeay! that's really positive - twins?  

dee i used an online fet calculator with 5 day blasts on 1st - really not loving this!  going to try for sat but we'll see!


----------



## 8868dee

No im not loving it either xxx i used the calculator in here x


----------



## kdb

JJ - don't freak out (yet!) - an FF at my clinic had an HCG of over 5,000 but it was a singleton pg  

Lou - yayyyyyyy!!! Congrats!

Cassy, are you a kiwi or an Englishwoman in NZ. I'm a kiwi but haven't lived there since '99. Can't wait to get back though; just need to get this darn fertility tx done and dusted. Are you in Auckland?


----------



## LizE

Loulou -  congratulations. Keep up that pma. Do you go for a blood test soon?

Lou/s - sounds like we're cycling quite close together. I'm also doing a natural cycle. I have a day 9 scan on Thursday, then start the ovulation test sticks on day 11. Someone mentioned that they are hard to read. I remembered this from trying to conceive naturally, and so splashed out on the digital ones with a smiley face in the hope that this won't be ambiguous. Boots have £10 off on a box of 20 at the moment. Has anyone else used those? I also can't get my head round it. I have booked some acupuncture, but otherwise, head firmly in sand. Coming on here is making me nervous, so I wonder if I should stay away. But I found the support on here overwhelming during IVF...

LizE


----------



## age_789

Lou: Congratulations babe!!!! Woo hoo that is great news. Xx xx


----------



## donjee

Wow its busy here today! good afternoon everyone.
Boo - pleased you're back and pleased to hear that you're on the road to starting to work things out. we're all thinking of you.

Lou - yeahy! that's lovely news. it gives me hope and increases my pma. now enjoy it xxx

Nats- sorry to hear your bfn. sorry you're back on the rollercoaster ride with us.

fatcassy - glad you're doing well, had no idea you were so far away till I read your post about it. wish I could say my bbs were huge - they would benefit from a size increase! sorry they're painful though - id like the size without the pain but don't have either. maybe the cyclogest will help in that department! 

dee - I can't believe its your turn tomorrow. everything is crossed for you xxx

verpa - you're doing a fab job at not testing - even if the 20000 words don't get read! not long now, are you trying to hold out till test day? 

Ju - how exciting, daunting and a little mind blowing! I don't know much about numbers in that context (will I have those bloods done?) but Im guessing the implication is twins! 

AFM - I'm starting to get butterflies about wed - just two more sleeps! eek. I phoned centre today who said I can use canestan pessary but that I must switch to back entrance for cyclogest. not sure how I feel about that - no man's land if you know what I mean! oh well, another challenge, I'm sure I'll find a way! I've jumped every other hurdle put my way so far. 

will keep you all posted xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Thanks everyone.... No I don't have blood tests just a scan in 3 weeks time.... Scary stuff!!!

Sorry no personals, heads all over the shop today xx


----------



## Tracyxx

Jujube said:


> I had my HCG done at 14dpo and it came back at 379. At 14dpo with Arthur it was 160...... Gulp......


Hi Jujube, I wouldn't read too much into the numbers as every pregnancy is different. When i was pregnant with kieran i had awful cramps at 18dpo so went to A&E and my HCG was 3897 so they where sure it must be twins, but a emergency scan revealed it was just 1 healthy baby 

I just realised that most of you lucky ladies have had Blasts transferred, is anyone else had/having a 2/3 day transfer?

Tracyx


----------



## fat_cassy

Morning all  

I am a Kiwi living in Nz - though my baby brother lives in London, not that that helps anything.

I am awake at 5am with reflux or Heartburn, either way it burns and feels yukky.

I am counting down to Friday, for my bloods, so weird how all I do is spend time waiting and counting down to events.

Had a cry yesterday as I watched the Olympics and someone won a medal  

Hope you are all doing well and feeling great xx


----------



## donjee

hi Tracy,
I was having a day three transfer, right up to about an hour ago. embryologist phoned me for a chat before she thaws embies tomorrow morning and she has suggested we go for a day five transfer. she said that gives me my best chance for success. she also said though that embies may not make it to day five so we will reassess the situation over the coming days and either go ahead with day 3 transfer if they look like they won't make it to day 5 or thaw more of the remaining 6. 

so now more waiting and not knowing exactly what's going on. . . . I hate things that are beyond my control!

lots of love and hugs to all xxx


----------



## Keeping the faith

Lou-lou - massive congrats!    so happy for you.  Xx

Tracy - I'm also a day 3 transfer.  Fingers and toes crossed.    

Boo - glad you're talking things over.  Hope it's going well.  

Sweetnats - sorry it hasn't worked out.  Hope you're ok.  

Xx


----------



## 8868dee

Donjee: im testing tomorrow but my OTD is 10th august x but i just dont feel like it will be a bfp for me just feel like a bfn is on the cards but we will see x Goodluk with the back entrance lol x Hope ur embies make it to five day x x but even if they are day 3 once they are aboard the mother ship they will hopefully tirn into a nice bfp xxx

Boo: glad u r back but also glad u r working things thru aswell xxxx


----------



## Keeping the faith

Dee - just sent you some bubbles to cheer you up. Have everything crossed for you.     xx


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks keeping the faith i really do appreciate it xxxx


----------



## Tracyxx

donjee said:


> hi Tracy,
> I was having a day three transfer, right up to about an hour ago. embryologist phoned me for a chat before she thaws embies tomorrow morning and she has suggested we go for a day five transfer. she said that gives me my best chance for success. she also said though that embies may not make it to day five so we will reassess the situation over the coming days and either go ahead with day 3 transfer if they look like they won't make it to day 5 or thaw more of the remaining 6.


Donjee that sounds like a great plan. My clinic don't do blast transfers at all only day 2 or 3 (i wish we had known this before shelling out £4000 on IVF with them) anyway I had a freeze all and all my embies where frozen on day 1 so I have always had day 2 transfers the best being a 4 cell so this time I have fought for a day 3 transfer. Like you they have warned me that letting them grow on for 2 days after they are thawed is risky and I may end up with none for transfer but they say any that are going to arrest and stop growing usually do so between day 2&3 so my feeling is that if they all arrest before day 3 then I believe the same would have happened if they where inside me anyway and if that's the case I would have saved myself the agony of the dreaded 2ww.

If we get another BFN then we are planning to move to a clinic that will grow embryos to blast, as you said the success rate with blasts is much better.

Tracyx

Ps: Dee I am keeping everything crossed for you for the morning


----------



## SamJ

8868dee


fingers crossed for the mornin.. good luck

sj


----------



## lou-lou12

Dee - keeping everything crossed for you babes...  its a BFP tomorrow. Xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks sam and lou-lou xxx i really appreciate it x 
I am so so hoping its a bfp tomorrow but even if its not tomorrow then i know it might still happen xxx i am however trying to keep up the pma x and feel better than last night so who knows it might just happen x

I was watching the olympics and as i was watching i could feel my heart beating really fast like its jumping outa my skin. Not sure if it has anything to do with my cycle but who knows x i had this last time and got a bfp so that gives me a little hope. But last time i dismissed it as possibly a pesserie side effect however i havent had any crinone gel pesserie this cycle as it is natural fet xxxx


----------



## lou/s

Hi lizE yes sounds like similar timings I am also under Lfc ! Good luck with your scan Thursday I also read that the ovulation tests are unclear may get some of the smiley face ones   think I may book some accupuncture  actually.


----------



## VesperPea

Dee fingers crossed though it is super early my lovely...

Tracey fingers crossed though you sound like you have a plan

Afm threw up this afternoon and twinges back - good? Bad? Irrelevant? Hey ho. If I ever get to sleep, 3 to go... 

Sweet dreams

Nanu nanu


----------



## Jujube

Good luck this morning dee.....

Nanu nanu indeed Vesper!!


----------



## lou-lou12

Hope its good news for you dee xxx


----------



## Tracyxx

Come on Dee, we can't wait to hear your results     

Vesperpea things are definately sounding promising , are you testing on Thursday?

Tracyx


----------



## Emma02

Hi there ladies, even I can't wait for Dee and I have really been commenting recently. My OTD is on Friday 10th, but not holding out much hope to be honest. I was naughty and tested yesterday and got a BFN. I'm hoping I just tested too soon, what do you think? I have been having really bad stomach cramps as well like AF is bursting to show her ugly face... Anyone else experienced this? Xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Aww thanks girls the support u give me is amazing xxx

I tested this morning with first response and had an uber faint bfp on it within 3 mins x im not celebrating yet but do you think it could be the hcg still that i had after transfer (10mins after)? I had a half dose but its been 6 days since i had it . I will have to retest tomorrow aee if it gets bit darker fx tho that is does x hope its real and not still the hcg x


----------



## lou-lou12

Dee - remain positive chick... Test again on otd... You should have a true reading then but its looking good so far 

Emma - naughty naughty for testing early (although I can't talk) lol. Try and stay positive for friday chick xx

Sending you both loads of PMA!!!


----------



## VesperPea

dee no celebrations but fingers crossed loads     - go PUPO buddy! Don't know about the length of time the shot is in your system I'm afraid...

emma it is still early - test again on OTD?  

afm not 3 sleeps to go - 4!   Will test on Saturday if I can hold out that long - dee you are not helping!  But the nausea is reassuringly familiar as are the twinges but I don't know if it's wishful thinking. Trying so hard not to get my hopes up... can't believe there's half a week to go STILL! Thanks for all your support. The   now have the sweeney theme tune in my head which is making me giggle so much that I can't consider buying POAS without looking loopy... more loopy perhaps!

Keep up the     lovely ladies - you are all such stars!


----------



## fat_cassy

Dee - not sure if this helps or not but I POAS from ET day to watch the HCG shot leave my body and it was gone 3 days after transfer so I would love to guess that if you get a BFP after then it may just be a real one.

I just want next Thursday to hurry up !!!!!


----------



## VesperPea

cassy what are you doing to distract yourself?


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks everyone xxx

Last time i had et and shot of hcg after i tested it out and it was gone by 5dp5dt . And im only 6dp5dt so my guess is that it probably is the hcg bit we will see friday xxxx so nervous but tryong to hold onto my pma xxxxx


----------



## 8868dee

Do u know how much hcg shot u had ?? And did u have hcg shot straight after transfer as i did x


----------



## VesperPea

dee sent you a load of bubbles - are you going to test tomorrow or hold out til fri now? keep up that PMA lovely lady x


----------



## lou-lou12

Ladies. Need some advice if possible. 

When I give birth to the twins at 19 weeks on the 1st of june my nipples began to leak. This was quite severe for the first 3-4 days but after that became less and less until it eventually stopped about 4-5 weeks ago. They never leaked at all durin the pregnancy. I have woken up today after having my bfp yesterday and my nipples have started leaking again. Only slightly like when it was beginning to stop last time.... I am just wondering why they have started again and if it could be something to do with the hormones coming back into my system?

Any advice would be appreciated xx


----------



## SamJ

Hi lou-lou12

Have you tried posting the question on the boards for the Midwife.

Sj


----------



## Jujube

Sorry loulou, I don't know the answer to that one - maybe call your GP or midwife?  I guess it's something to do with the prolactin hormone, but I'm not really sure.

Dee - quietly cheering here in the corner for you!  Here's hoping the next POAS is also positive!

J


----------



## VesperPea

loulou I had leaky nipples from about 14 weeks - wouldn't worry - press firmly to stop them leaking and when you next speak  to your health professional, mention it. Prolactin hits different people in different ways in different pregnancies. As long as it is yellowy, white or clear there is nothing to worry about from what I remember. I'm guessing the hormone levels were not completely back so the new rush has pushed them over the edge. Call someone if it is really worrying you though - you are now a stressfree zone!


----------



## lou-lou12

Hi girls thanks for you replies.

Sam - yes posted it on the midwife thread but no reply yet

Jujube and vesper - think it most probably the hormones starting it off after it probably hadn't finished from last time


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks vespa and yeah i am gonna test tomorrow fx it gets darker xxx i also got some internet cheapie tests thru this morning and had a faint bfp also on that . So might do one of those tonight as hcg should be more even by a little bit xxx

Jujube: thanks hun xxx

Tho i got a faint one today x im not holding out much hope as i think it may just be the hcg but im not counting myself out either lol x just a waitig game xxx


----------



## lynzb

Can anyone give me a rough idea of when my transfer would be please?

My BL scan is 5th Sept then nurse consultation 7th Sept. AF following this will be 1st Oct. All eggs are 5 day blasts and AF arrives like clockwork every 28 days.

Any estimates will be greatly appreciated ad im trying to work out work rota etc xxx

Merged with cycle buddies for more support


----------



## donjee

hi lynz,
is it going to be a mediated or natural cycle?

xxx


----------



## donjee

hi everyone,
firstly, I seem to have managed to use bullets in my virgin territory . . . knew you'd all be proud of me! ha ha! embryologist called, as promised, after lunch to tell me that all 7 embryos made it through the thaw, so that's one less anxiety. she will call me again in the morning to let me know how they got on over night and if they're not looking great she'll call me in experience day three transfer in the morning. otherwise, more waiting and hoping that they make it to Friday. every step of this journey is just so ridden with anxiety, waiting and hoping. I can't believe I have only just figured this out! fingers crossed!

vespa - throwing up is a good sign right? this hi the only time in a woman's life when she actually feels excited about being sick!

Emma - there's still time, you are quite early. fingers crossed for you hon.

dee - sounds very promising! I know we all say it here but pma, it could be real! xxx

Lou - sorry I can't help with your question. I'm sure someone here or on other board will be able to though.

I will check in with you all later. have a good evening everyone xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Goodluck with transfer hun xxxx thanks am keeping up pma as much as possible fx fx


----------



## Keeping the faith

Dee - sounding good   . Keep us posted.

Vesper - also looking good  

Donjee - good luck.   for your wee embies.  And I agree, it seems to get more and more stressful!  

Hi to all.   xx


----------



## Ruby998

Hi ladies,

I hope you don't mind me butting in! Please could any of you give me some advice- I've just had a failed ivf cycle (July) and I have 1 frostie (early blast- day 5). I had 1 early blast transferred and it did not work. I'm not sure whether to have a full cycle- egg sharing so cost is low but can take a few months to match me again or have my frostie put back in sept- which is more expensive but obviously quicker!

My worry is that as I only have 1, if it does not survive the thaw then I've wasted time and money and also if my first cycle didn't work with my best embie then why would this one! On the positive I don't have to jab myself or go through EC etc plus I have the chance to be pregnant sooner. 

What do u think? Thanks in advance

xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks keeping hun xxx 

Personally if it was me i would try the frozen embie whilst the clinic look for an egg share recipient that way u are covering all bases and it does only take one x people have gotten a bfp from early blasts xxx but maybe see what ur clinic think. But at end of the day it is your decision and you have to go with what u feel is right x sorry i cpuldnt be more helpful xxxx Goodluck with your treatment whatever u decide to do hun xxx


----------



## fat_cassy

Morning - Evening all

I got myself a ticket today for driving without the correct licence $200 and told I am not to drive anymore until I get the correct licence. 

So during my upcoming 2ww I will be sitting my driving test !!!!!  

What other brilliant tips do you guys have for surviving the 2ww ??  

I am having trouble surviving the 1 week wait before FET !!! Watching a whole pile of movies to up the laughing hormones and eating my way through the house


----------



## surfbint

Morning Ladies

Got a BFP yesterday - early days but glad to have passed that hurdle.

Will catch up later as too early to think he he 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SamJ

hi surbint

lovely news,congratulations on yr bfp.

x


----------



## lou-lou12

Congratulations surfbint. That's amazing news  x


----------



## VesperPea

Surfbint yeay!


----------



## Jujube

Yay surfbint!!!


----------



## 8868dee

So so gutted this morning its s negative on first response and not pregnant on clearblue xxxx


----------



## VesperPea

dee


----------



## 8868dee

I an just so so lost after an ectopic pregnancy last ye and themiscarriage this uear and now this howmuch more csn i take xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Dee I wish there was something to say to make it all better for you.


----------



## VesperPea

dee    The ectopic pregnancy must have been terrifying and then the mc - I really feel for you. It will be ok because that's the way life works - we fall, we bounce back whether we mean to or not and the fact you have tried again shows how strong you are. Have you got anything to do today? Anyone you can be with? Look after yourself today, eat chocolate and cake and ice cream. Big  

cassy bummer - good luck with the driving test - that should keep you busy  

ruby Sorry to hear about your bfn.   I have friends (from here) who have children from terrible grade embryos so don't think that it's not a possibility - personally I would get it on board while you look for egg sharing matches, if you can justify the cost, otherwise why have it in the freezer? Have you looked at the statistics of FET vs IVF at your clinic as in some there is barely any difference. Also what is the grade difference between this one and the one that didn't work out? One of my frozen blasts was eventually better grade than the one that went in and gave me my DD. Also the rate of survival for defrost is interesting reading - something like 70% of embryos thaw very successfully (more than 50% cells viable) - obviously varies from clinic to clinic but it's pretty universally positive. Used to be 20% lower but is going up and up since the advent of individual freezing. One of mine only had 30% cell survival but the embryologist said if we were doing multiple transfer, he would have used it, as it was fighting to survive and expanding by the time of the transfer. They are amazing bundles of cells. Keep asking questions! What has your consultant suggested?   Good luck whatever you decide.

donjee yeay yeay for those little embryos - 7 out of 7 is amazing. Any news today?


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks lou xxx and vespa xxx yeah i have a ghood friend xxx

Still gotta go and have bloods done friday but i doubt it will change now x


----------



## lynzb

Hi donjee, it will be medicated xx


----------



## lynzb

Hi ladies, is anyone doing an FET Oct?

Dee so sorry for your losses hun, time is a great healer but you must allow yourself time to grieve. I have lost 2 pregnancies and had both tubes removed also so i understand your pain xxx


----------



## Sweetnats

Hi Dee

Just wanted to wish you luck. I have now had 5 MC and the last one was a suspected eptopic. They kept asking me to take methotrexate but i refused.But it was 2 weeks of hell!

Just had my bfn and it sucks. we had our first tx with a bfp resulting in a mc and only one frostie. This went in and was a bfn although expected if that makes sense. Then since going to Norway for tx we have had a full cycle with a bfp and early mc then FEt one was a BFP and a mc. So with this one they used embryo glue and extra meds to help with the MC and i got a BFN... so a real curve ball as just expected a BFP.

DH gets really down about it and says he hates that we keep having to do this and that i have to keep going through the physical stuff also. but to me its not that i have an option. I dont let it get me down as i HAVE to keep going. What alternertive do we have I could call it a day and give up on what i have always dreamed of. Or i can dust myself down and keep going.

You will get past this, as like i say WE have to! Have some chocolate and some wine... and some time out. To enjoy being NORMAL for a bit. We always love the inbetween cycles as we do all the fun stuff!!

Good luck with whatever you decide to do next x


----------



## Sweetnats

OOps Lynz i will be going again in October. I have to have my AF then a natural one and then hope to go back to Norway possible October 20 something


----------



## mits

Hi lynzb

For my fet cycle, I started buserelin spray on d21 4 times a day.
On first day of period started Progynova 3 tablets a day and reduced sprays to twice a day.
18 days later had a scan to look at lining thickness (was 6.5mm) so increased to 4 tablets a day.
7 days later the lining was 8.9mm so was ready for transfer (min 8mm required).
8 days later had the transfer.
Hope that helps.


----------



## lynzb

Thank you so much Mitts. Im going to keep days 25-33 free then eeeeeek. From what you say then i should start Bursilin 24th Sept??!! Xx


----------



## lynzb

Ohhh cyclebuddy  are you having your treatment in Norway or do u live there? Is ur FET medicated?


----------



## Sweetnats

Hi Lynz  

I am in Norfolk. but my clinic is in Norway. We chose them when we had to start paying after our failed NHS cycle. I had a MC on my 40th birthday and then was too old for any more freebies. So opted for Norway and have NEVER looked back. Love my clinic. 
Will be medicated, dont think they do natural its a bit awkward with travel etc. So its easier to know exactly where we are on a cycle.


----------



## 8868dee

Hi everyone xx

Ok do now i am confused.com

I tested this morning at 8:45 with fmu and got a neg on frer and a not pg on clearblue

As i had teats left i decided to test again with second morning urine and on a cheap internet ebay test i got a faint bfp it was a faint but it was there. So i decided to do my last first response and it was positvr but faint weird. Did last clearblue digi but was neg again. So im now gonna wait till tonorrow and get some more tests but fx fx i am so confused but not getting my hopes up


----------



## lynzb

Ohhhh Dee sounds promising as you cant get a false positive!!

Sweetnats, wat is your protocol from start to finish then? Do you have to stay in Norway for long? X


----------



## 8868dee

Ooh i so hope that is the case x but not holding out much hope ;-( next time im so not testimg early its worse than just holding out


----------



## 8868dee

Just wondering if anyone knows how long after a bfn will it be before i can do another natural fet? Just trying to see about timings ect to prepare myself c


----------



## pickwick

Hello Ladies
Dee I am keeping everything crossed for you, sounds promising to me.
Lynzb i am having FET in October, I start the medication on my September cycle so should be having FET the week of the 08th October.
Congrats Surfbint       that's wonderful news.
xx


----------



## 8868dee

I do hope so pickwick but it was faint


----------



## Jujube

Dee - that's my understanding too that you can't get a false positive. Can you arrange to have HCG bloods done today or tomorrow and that will then give you a definitive answer? It's also worth looking up the HCG thresholds of the tests you've used - some detect at 25mIU/ml, whereas others start at 75. I've seen a page about it somewhere but can't find it just at the moment..... You're also testing two days early right? Don't give yourself a hard time here - wait til tomorrow and do another test (check for one with a low HCG threshold) or get bloods done.

Sweetnats - so sorry you've had a BFN. There's a lady called Agate on the investigations & immunology board, who has written a brilliant (really factual) guide to learning from your failed IVF. It's worth a read for anyone who has a BFN:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=283000.0

Loulou - have you had your HCG results?

KDB - how are doing hon?

Hope everyone else is well.

J


----------



## donjee

good afternoon everyone!
fat cassy - I don't know how driving licence system works where you are but I bet you could do without this expense and aggravation!

surfbint - yeahy! that's brilliant news! congratulations hon xxx

dee - you poor thing, you must feel so confused- one minute your hopes are dashed and the next you're seeing the line! oh gosh, you've inspired me to try not to test early! 

AFM - embryologist called today to say that there were two clearly beautiful, progressing well embies. others not doing so well so she asked me to be there for half ten for transfer! eek! I dashed round, took my son round my mums, collected dh from work and headed off. when we arrived, embryologist showed us embryos on computer screen and explained that the two for transfer were both top grade, one 8 cells and the other 9. there was another perfect looking 9 but one of its cells had two nuclei and that can suggest abnormalities so she had decided not to use it. so now I'm back home, two embies on board and I totally can't even believe it!  what a long road and now I'm here, at this point in time, I can't believe its real! to reassure some and to agree with others, transfer was totally painless (and you know how nervous I was about it) the ONLY discomfort was needing a wee! yeahy!

now the long two weeks wait begins. the nice thought that I will keep in my mind is that for now, this is the closest I've been to pregnant in years. I'm just going to enjoy it xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Hi jj xxx i cant get bloods done till friday as i cant get there due to me not driving my friend takes me as dh away x i will look up the sensitivity xxx

Donjee: dont test early hun it really aint worth the stress and hassle x


----------



## donjee

hi Lynz 
I started sniffing on day 1 which was 6th July. on 25th July, I started progynova. on 5th Aug, I had my last sniffs and started taking cyclogest. today I have had day 3 transfer.

hope that helps xxx


----------



## lynzb

Wow it takes same amount of time as fresh cycle then! 

Thanks for your help hunni n good luck in your 2ww xx


----------



## lynzb

Donjee did u start sniffing on day 1 of AF? Xx


----------



## Jujube

Hi Dee
I don't know where you are, but you don't need to go to your clinic to get your bloods done. Your GP will take forever (mine does anyway), so I've used Path lab in Welbeck St in London who will email you the results on the same day you have the test. Cost of progesterone and HCG test there is £80 for both and you don't need a doctor's referral. Here's a link to various places that will do bloods and scans without doctor referral and are generally cheaper than ivf clinics:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=290729.0

Fingers crossed for Friday if the above is of no use....

J


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks jj will hsve a read xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Im in scotland hun x just 45 mins from glasgow x the posts on the thread were hood but just suggested gcrm which is my clinic anyway lol x its ok i am pretty sure its a bfn so will wait now toll friday x not gonna test agaim to much upsey xxx thanks tho hun xxxx


----------



## VesperPea

dee Think stepping away from the pee sticks might be a good idea for the next couple of days. My cllinic gave me a right b**locking when I rang up freaked out with a faint positive rather than a strong positive: hpts measure hcg - it's either there or it isn't - even cb digital can't give you a proper reading - one that you'd stake your excitement on - that's why we do bloods and scans and all that jazz. So maybe your early tests were too early. At the risk of being a total hypocrite (kettle, this is pot, you're black) stop stressing out and start looking after yourself. Not one but 3 positives means you have unusual levels of hcg which means something is going on. So go team dee, we're all cheering away for you    can't find pompoms but imagine them pompoming away - keep strong dee, you rock.

donjee eeek! how exciting PUPO lady    

afm I'm so nervy at the mo and I'm not eating enough or remembering to take my vitamins and it's just miserable. In fact what the hell am I doing at the moment if I'm not working (still haven't finished my 20,000 words and we're two days on...) and not looking after myself? Get a grip woman! Can't kick myself up the   but trying my best! 

Nanu nanu lovely ladies - send me some positivity so I can hold out another few days please


----------



## donjee

yes. seems my protocol is different to others doesn't it? xxx


----------



## lynzb

It does but sure my clinic said that, then thought I had misheard after reading its day21! 
Thanks for your help xx


----------



## lou-lou12

Hi ladies...

Dee I'm rooting for you hun, try not to stress yourself out too much, I know its difficult 

Vesper - what do you mean not looking after yourself?? Naughty naughty!! Bugger work your number 1 xx

Jujube - my clinic don't do hcg tests, I have to ring them with the results of the hpt.... Now have to wait 3 weeks for a viability scan :/

Sorry not many personals I am on phone I will catch up better later!!

Went to the docs today for my cyclogest prescription. He made me do a urine sample to check I really was pregnant. I think the 7 hpts I have done weren't enough :/ not sure if/when they will let me know the outcome or if they can measure the level of hcg in that?? They didn't tell me much!!

I did another hpt today (otd) just to be sure and the line went as dark as the control line in seconds so I hope that's a good sign xxx


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

Dee - I have my fingers and toes crossed for you sweetie x


----------



## Keeping the faith

Dee - lots of   and  .  The fact you are getting positive results as well sound promising.

Vesper - hang on in there!  Masses of positivity to you.    

Surfbint - yay! Congratulations  

Lou-lou - sounding good honey  

Donjee - welcome to the 2ww   

Boo - hope all is well  

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Ruby998

Vesper- thanks for the info hun. Think I'm going to wait an see if I'm matched before September and if not I will have my frostie. Leave it up to fate! My consultant was happy either way but agreed that I had a better chance with a fresh cycle. Good luck on OTD xxx

Good luck to everyone else, I will keep reading to hopefully see loads of success stories xx


----------



## Keeping the faith

Lots of luck Ruby xx


----------



## fat_cassy

Hi all

below are some links for HPT sensitivity

http://www.peeonastick.com/hpts.html

http://www.babyhopes.com/pregnancy-test-sensitivity-comparison.html

In nz they like you to wait 1 cycle before you do a FET but once you start FET cycles you can do them back to back until you use all your frosties.

DEE - I was a HPT addict during my 2ww on my fresh cycle - I got faint positives on some days and negatives on others, and I did almost 3 tests a day !!! In the end I got a BFN but I knew it had not worked because I just "felt" it was unsuccessful.

This cycle I will not be testing (well I have told DH I wont) but I will take a test the morning of my Beta - I feel better prepared that way.

All the best for Friday xx
/links


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks everyone u r so nice to me it does mean a lot xxx

Vespa: i agree there is something goig on but what i dont know am staying away from pee sticks its taught me a big lesson hun xx so try n stay strong xxx am routing for ya xxx

Lou: thanks hun x i am relaxing now watchig tv and trying to put it to bk of my mind lol x yay!! For the otd bfp hun xxx

Boo: thanks hun xxx I apprecaite ot loads x 

Cassey: thanks hun xxx i dont feel like its gonna be a bfp in my heart but we will have to ser thanks for the links hun ccx

Afm: not testing again now just gonna wait n see what bloods say fx fx i do hope its just a late implanter but to me looks more like a chemical course i wont know till friday so gonna go
beach tomorrow take my mind off it xxx


----------



## surfbint

Thank you everyone for your lovely wishes   on to the next hurdle . . . 
Dee and Sweetnats - words don't help much - but big hugs sent your way,   BFN's 
Thinking of everyone on here   
(you can tell I'm  not on my iPhone eh! ) 
Night night xxx


----------



## Jujube

Loulou - HCG can only be measured via a blood test - you could ask your GP for one if you wanted to know?  If you do, get your progesterone tested too.

Dee - big hugs hon - hang on in there.

Vesper - hugs to you too lady!  Only 2 more days....

J


----------



## Swanage

Morning ladies   well my af finally showed up last night! So I start jabbing tonight and progynova and aspirin tommorow, Iv had to call in sick to work today as such an upset tummy plus very heavy bleeding and I'm wobbly so Iv put myself back to bed! 
Be good to get some of your oppinions on my little problem with work? My wedding is next July and Iv just put in for two weeks holiday for it so if we want a honeymoon we can go, and it's also my best friends wedding the Friday before mine and I'm her bridesmaid so Iv asked for that Friday and Saturday too...... I'm now being told I either choose her weekend owns miss some of my honeymoon or keep my two weeks and miss her wedding? It's not because it's fully booked its because it would be over almost four weekends (two Sundays and four Saturdays) now the weeks don't conect so I'll only be of two days then back for five days. Am I being unreasonable! I can't change my wedding or hers and it's not my fault they fall a week apart   I feel very stuck and can't choose x


----------



## pickwick

Hi Swanage
No I don't think you are being unreasonable.  It's a one off and it is circumstances beyond your control so I think they could be a little more understanding to be honest.  I hope they sort it out for you.


----------



## VesperPea

Swanage yeay for af - good luck with the jabbing. Hope you feel better soon. As for work, is your boss unhappy with you being away for that long or is it the short time you're back between? How much holiday allowance do you have? For me (as an ex hr person) the root of the problem usually offers the solution. Can you offer anything they want? Overtime in exchange for holiday, cover for someone else, working bank holidays etc? Other points of negotiation - the big sacrifices - taking the full three weeks, or taking unpaid holiday for the fri sat. The legal problem is that holiday is at the company's discretion - being the perfect employee is the way that most get round boss reluctance - if all goes well in the next month, you may not be able to play that card. Good luck, check your contract and try and get to what the objection is without getting upset. X


----------



## Swanage

Thanks pickwick and vesperpea it's good to hear another side of it, Iv been at my job for years and never had a problem before, I get more than enough holiday to cover it but it's the amount of Saturdays it falls over that's the problem! But I have offered to work a months worth in advance but it's not helping! If I'm 100% honest since I told them last year I'm having ivf they've been very strange with me? I'm trying not to get stressed as its not going to help this cycle and I'm looking for a new job so all I can do is think about it when I won't get to upset, hopefully it will all work out ok one way or another x


----------



## 8868dee

Yay!! For af xxx goodluck with jabbing hun xxxx


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

Swanage - yay for AF!!! 

AFM - I'm OV today  DH is rabbiting away about god knows what, but I honestly just resent him, he's talking about our family holiday next year.. Why, when last week he was acting our life together was coming to an end! I should be PUPO next week.. Ugh! He wants to do it next cycle, I wish I could tell him to p-off but I want a sibling for my son.. Humph! Sorry for the downer  I'll blog my rants in future.. 

 xx


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks jj at least i will know tomorrow for deffo xxx

Hope everyome else is ol xxxx


----------



## VesperPea

Boo rant completely acceptable! Big   

Dee    

swanage good luck with job search and that is discrimination if your honesty is negatively effecting their attitude... Will get off high horse but Grr

Amazing day in the centre of London - madness but fab. May test tomorrow as low on cyclogest and progynova. We'll see. 

Nanu nanu


----------



## Keeping the faith

Boo honey, rant away as much as you want.  Hope you're okay and not feeling too down.  Your head must be pickled.  

Have sent you some bubbles    xx


----------



## lou-lou12

Aww boo!! I really really hope you can try next cycle   I can undderstand you feeling resent towards him I think I would feel the same  ranting is perfectly fine and that's what we are here for xx

Swanage - yay to AF!!! Hope this cycle goes well for you hun!! Boo to work playing you up!! 

Hi to everyone else!! Having a crappy day in work  can't wait to go home today!!!!


----------



## 8868dee

Boo rant away hun xxx hope u r feeling ok xxxx

Thanks vespa x not holding out much hope tho xxx


----------



## Sunshinequeen

Evening everyone can I join? I've been reading this thread for the last couple of weeks so that I would know everyone a bit when I started my cycle!

Dee - good luck for tomorrow. I know how hard it is. I'll be thinking of you.

Vesper - I think you test at the weekend - good luck!

Boo - the whole rollercoaster of IVF treatment and infertility is such a strain on relationships. I'm sure that you'll sort it out. It's so hard to try and work out these boys . . . Sometimes you just need to have a rant and get it off your chest. We've all been there. 

I've started my third cycle (my second FET). I'm having a natural cycle FET and am having my transfer at the weekend. When I miscarried in April it felt like such along time to wait 3 months for my next cycle but it's flown by! 

I'm excited but scared. I obviously want the cycle to be successful but I'm so scared of the highs and lows of a BFP followed by a miscarriage. Last time I really convinced myself that it was going to be our time and all would be ok . . . It wasn't. This time if I'm lucky enough to get a BFP I think I need to be less naive and try to protect myself a bit more emotionally. But I know that will be hard if I get there!

I just hope that my blasts thaw ok. Fingers crossed that I will be PUPO soon. I've taken a few days off work this week so that I don't go into the cycle shattered. The weather looks good so I've been lucky so far!

Scared but trying to stay positive.  Thinking of all of you on this difficult journey. Xxxxxx


----------



## fat_cassy

Morning all.

Boo - it must be s frustrating but hang in there  

I have my blood test tomorrow which means if anything defrosts next week I will be PUPO !!!  

I have chosen not to share this cycle with any friends or family as last cycle I had nothing but phone calls just "checking"

Love and Hugs to those who need it. xx


----------



## lou-lou12

Cassy - exactly the same as me hun, didn't tell my mum until I had bfp and she is the only one who knows!! Got sick of people ringing and texting!! Especially around scan dates when I was anxious enough!! Good luck for next week chick xx


----------



## 8868dee

Welcome sunshine xxx and gl with ur fet cycle xxx likr u i had a miscarriage in may so i no only too well what u r going thru xxx keep ur chin up and i hope this cycle is the one for u xxx thanks xxxx


----------



## Keeping the faith

Hi sunshine - hope this is your time.  Lots of   and   to you.  Enjoy your time off before the madness begins  

Cassy - we've only told my sis, who manages to strike the perfect balance between asking how I'm doing and giving me space.  I think it just adds to the pressure when more people know.  Sure you will be PUPO soon  

Hope everyone else is well  

AFM - had trapped wind from hell last night.  DH came home from shop to find me doubled up on bathroom floor.    Dam pessaries!  Think I ate far too much for my dinner....bloated tum plus pessaries = bad idea.  Hope my wee embies didn't mind   xx


----------



## 8868dee

Ooh bad wind is the worst xxxx hope u r ok now xxxxxx


----------



## Keeping the faith

Yes, I'm fine now Dee  

Good luck for tomorrow.  Will be thinking of you.   xx


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks keeping hun xxx


----------



## donjee

hello everyone, hope you're all ok. I'm guessing you're all tucked up in bed since its about 3am. I am so upset with myself. I fell asleep with my little boy tonight and missed my cyclogest! I woke up at 2 and dashed to the bathroom to take it but after all my worrying about things of cyclogest, I'm now laying here worrying that 1day post transfer and I've cocked it all up. what a silly woman I am. shall I call clinic tomorrow and see if they want me to do anything? poor embies will be trying to implant tomorrow and I'm not giving them what they need to make it possible. o

now its gone three and I can't sleep and am feeling so cold that I have dressing gown on.

so upset with my

ps so sorry for lack of personals today but I have been trying to stay away so I font obsess.but I just wanted to wish dee love and say I hope its good news xxx

ps for jack m


----------



## Sweetnats

Donjee

For me personally i wouldnt worry yourself. I have never taken my cyclogest at the same time. Its there to assist and help but its not the only think keeping your embie snuggled in there. 
Remember if this was a natural pregnancy you wouldnt be taking anything!!! Naturally it will embed and snuggle. Thats what its made to do. 

So dont panic too much.  The stress will be worse for them!!

xx Hope you got some sleeps x


----------



## VesperPea

Morning lovely ladies

Bfn here. Stopping drugs and getting on with it. Back when I've got the love back. X


----------



## Sweetnats

So so sorry vesper. 

Take some time out x x


----------



## SamJ

Vesper

so    unfair 

 

sj


----------



## dollydaydream

Hi Girlies

I Hope i can join you.

I had my FET yesterday and have two lovely embies on board.  I am feeling very crampy and have lower back ache today.  Cant remember feeling like this following my ivf cycle and et??

Heres hoping anyway as this is our last go.

Good luck to all xxxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Vesper - so so so sorry my darling xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Hi all x vespa im so sorry for ur bfn hun xxx 

Im still waiting but know its gonna be a bfn as af arrived a little while ago  am devestated but not much i can do xxx

Gl all on thier journey and cycle still xxx


----------



## pickwick

Dee, so sorry Hon.x


----------



## age_789

Vesper: so sorry. Xx


----------



## LoopyMoo

Vesper and Dee, sorry to read of your BFN's.

Well I'm on day 4 of d/r and feel fine other than my complete lack of PMA.  All I can think is, we've had 1 fresh embie and 1 fresh blast plus 2 x 2 frosties transferred and all BFN's, I've never had a positive hcg in all the 8 years me and DH have been trying.  So why would this good but not great frostie end up working and that's if it even thaws ok?  I've tried looking up success stories but it seems that the majority whose FET's work, they've had at least 1 previous BFP....  So sorry, for the me post, just feeling so low and can't seem to snap out of it.


----------



## Hayley33

Loopymoo,

Just letting you know your not alone, ive had 1fresh and 3 frozen blasts and nothing its really hard to take.  I lost my pma a long time ago too :-(

Im downregging at the moment too.  Having two blasts put back this time and they are taking all of them out the night before to see which two are strongest.

Good luck. x


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks all x gl with ur cycles xxx


----------



## fat_cassy

Hi all

Had my blood test today, levels are all perfect according to the nurse to I start the pessaries tomorrow  

Transfer on Thursday the 16th  

Here's hoping I get a sticky blast and will be POPU in 7 days time.

Hugs and love


----------



## Keeping the faith

Dee and Vesper - so sorry ladies.  Hope you're both ok (or as ok as you can be).  

Loopy, Hayley and Cassy - lots of luck for your upcoming tx.  

Hi to everyone else  

AFM - have a plasterer in today.  The house is in an uproar, furniture everywhere and the mess is driving me crazy! Had to sleep in the living room last night....although sleep isn't really how I would describe it.  I clearly didn't think this through.   xx


----------



## Tracyxx

LoopyMoo said:


> Well I'm on day 4 of d/r and feel fine other than my complete lack of PMA.


Hi LoopyMoo,

Im only on day 1 of d/r but my baseline scan is on the 28/8 so i think we will be 2ww buddies  .

Like you i'm not feeling much PMA after 2 failed FET's in the past using the same batch of embryos but im hoping it's 3rd time lucky so fingers crossed for both of us x


----------



## dollydaydream

Not even had a welcome !!!


----------



## LoopyMoo

So sorry dollydaydream, hi and welcome - how are you coping with the dreaded 2ww?  Still crampy and achey?

Hi Tracy, yes looks like we will indeed be 2ww buddies   

fat-cassy - Glad all seems to be going ok for you, soon be PUPO!

Keeping the faith - Oh dear, that doesn't sound like much fun....  Is it sorted out now?

Hayley33 - How long have you been d/r for now?

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Sunshinequeen

Morning all. 

Sorry to hear about the BFN's. Thinking of everyone on their 2ww. 

I'm having my ET this morning. I feel a mix of excitement and fear. It feels a bit like Christmas morning combined with the day I took my driving test!! I'm just praying that the embryos thaw ok. I have a fear that I'll get to the hospital for the transfer and they haven't thawed. Fingers crossed that it is all ok.

Sorry for the lack of personals - I should probably get dressed and get to the hospital! 

I'm sure I'll be posting lots in the next 2 weeks.  xxxxx


----------



## Hayley33

Loopymoo,

I started D/r on the 27th July Ive started on the progesterone tablets today. x


----------



## Tracyxx

Morning Girls,

Hi Dollydaydream  ,  I'm sorry for not saying "Hi" earlier but i post from my phone and find it hard to scroll back so i didn't see your last message.  How are you feeling today? 

Sunshinequeen good luck for your transfer today, I'm like you my embies have been in storage for 5yrs so I'm so worried I get to transfer and they fail to thaw  .

Loopymoo how is d/r treating you? Any bad side affects yet? What d/r drugs are you on? I got a Prostap jag yesterday which I'll need to top up with a nasal spray in a few weeks.  So far im ok but last time I had awful headaches & hot flushes so i know it will just be a matter of time until they appear.

Hello to everyone else , I hope your all having a good weekend.

Tracyx


----------



## dollydaydream

Hi

Feeling very achy still, probably the dreaded pessaries though.

Only got just over week to wait now, not 14 days like fresh cycle x

Good luck to all x x


----------



## Tracyxx

Dollydaydream was it 2 blasts you had transferred? I've always had day 2 transfers (4 cells at best) so this time im pushing for day 3 in the hope we get 2 nice 8 cells to transfer  .

Tracyx


----------



## donjee

hi everyone,
I've been trying to stay away for a bit so that I don't get all obsessive and count down the hours till otd. I'm trying to keep going and not think about it . . . not exactly possible I know but I'm trying!

have read back a few pages and it sounds like everyone is doing well.

tracy, loopy and hayley, hope your dr-ing is going ok and that you're not feeling to icky. I really only suffered with headaches but they were bad enough!

fat cassy - that's great news re transfer date. not long to go till you're reunited with your little snowies!

sunshine - nice to meet you. hope your transfer went well. we'll be testing almost at the same time. my transfer was 8th Aug - 2 x 3 day embies on board.

hi dolly, nice to meet you too. we had transfer a day apart - I was day before you. what day embies do you have on board? mine were day 3. I haven't really felt anything yet - you? I was interested in your post where you mentioned waiting - why less than fresh transfer? 

hello to anyone I have missed.

xxx


----------



## fat_cassy

Morning all

All the best for those on the 2ww.

I am on day 2 of the pessaries   I have headaches and what can only be described as angry pooh.

Drinking kiwifruit juice like it is going out of fashion.

4 days until my Popsicle blast is on board  

I would write more but feel like I have been hit by a truck - watching the closing of the olympics now and will probably cry - I cry over everything !!

Love and luck to you all


----------



## fat_cassy

Morning again .............

Any chance we can do a recap of who's doing what and when ??

Just cut and paste and we will end up with all of us accounted for.

I will kick off.

Fat_Cassy - FET#1 16/08/2012


----------



## donjee

Morning again .............

Any chance we can do a recap of who's doing what and when ??

Just cut and paste and we will end up with all of us accounted for.

I will kick off.

Fat_Cassy - FET#1 16/08/2012
Donjee - FET#1 8/8/2012 ... Otd 22/8/2012


----------



## Emma02

Morning again .............

Any chance we can do a recap of who's doing what and when ??

Just cut and paste and we will end up with all of us accounted for.

I will kick off.

Fat_Cassy - FET#1 16/08/2012
Donjee - Otd 22/8/2012
Emma02 - FET 31/7/12 OTD 10/8/12 BFP


----------



## Tracyxx

Morning again .............

Any chance we can do a recap of who's doing what and when ??

Just cut and paste and we will end up with all of us accounted for.

I will kick off.

Fat_Cassy -  FET#1 16/08/2012
Donjee -      OTD 22/8/2012
Emma02 -    FET 31/7/2012  OTD 10/8/2012 BFP
Tracyxx -    FET (ET) 12/9/2012


----------



## slb628

Morning again .............

Any chance we can do a recap of who's doing what and when ??

Just cut and paste and we will end up with all of us accounted for.

I will kick off.

Fat_Cassy -  FET#1 16/08/2012
Donjee -      OTD 22/8/2012
Emma02 -    FET 31/7/2012  OTD 10/8/2012 BFP
Tracyx -       FET (ET) 12/9/2012
Slb628 -      FET day 15, no natural surge yet


----------



## slb628

Morning all - hopping in mid review and out of touch with all the acronyms! Will join in when everyone has recapped!


----------



## VesperPea

Hey ladies

thank you for all your support over the weekend - to make you giggle, I had a really embarrassing (and very public) complete loss of plot on friday morning at the osteopath - Fri 5.45am was great; bfn and I trapped a nerve in my shoulder. Kept it together through the "we had a bfn this morning" conversation, the "this is going to hurt now and keep hurting for a few days" tx and then one of the other osteos who I usually see said "How are you travelling? Oh..." and I just bawled.   Had to run away and then cried all the way home like a little piggy! Need to send an apology email but can't think how on earth to start it - may just take cake when I see them tomorrow  

I will be dropping out of sight for a couple of weeks while waiting for af - where is she, damn it! - as I have a family wedding in Ireland so computer free for the week and a half we're out there. Have an appointment on 28th for follow up and discussion - thinking I want higher initial dose of progynova this time as they knew lining thickness was going to be a problem and more regular scans as they missed the perfect day to start pessaries. Any comments? Nurse was worried that I was feeling so rough through the tx - hmmm. Decisions decisions. Trying to be proactive and positive but it's a bit wearing. Going to take some time out from even thinking about conception - holiday with booze and shellfish on the menu. Drank a couple of glasses champagne watching the closing ceremony last night and feeling shocking this morning! 8 months of no drinking followed by that was perhaps not my brightest idea... DH is trying so hard to make it better - bless him for trying - but he doesn't get the feeling of loss - I wasn't pregnant so why would it be loss... Damn this rollercoaster.

So to all the PUPO ladies     and keep away from those hpts til OTD  

For all the BFP girls   

For all the cycling superstars     - don't ley the drugs drive you potty!

See you in a few weeks and nanu nanu to Mork who didn't make it - may mark II fare better


----------



## lou-lou12

Morning again .............

Any chance we can do a recap of who's doing what and when ??

Just cut and paste and we will end up with all of us accounted for.

I will kick off.

Fat_Cassy -  FET#1 16/08/2012
Donjee -      OTD 22/8/2012
Emma02 -    FET 31/7/2012  OTD 10/8/2012 BFP
Tracyx -       FET (ET) 12/9/2012
Slb628 -       FET day 15, no natural surge yet
Lou-lou12 - FET 24/7/12 OTD 10/8/12 BFP


----------



## lou-lou12

Hi ladies I hope your are all doing well xxx


----------



## Sunshinequeen

Morning I hope that everyone is well? 

I had my ET yesterday and all went well. We decided to only have one blastocyst transferred. The first one that they thawed didn't make it but they said that the second one looked good. We still have 4 in the freezer which is reassuring in case this cycle doesn't work. 


Fat_Cassy -  FET#1 16/08/2012
Donjee -      OTD 22/8/2012
Emma02 -    FET 31/7/2012  OTD 10/8/2012 BFP
Tracyx -      FET (ET) 12/9/2012
Slb628 -      FET day 15, no natural surge yet
Lou-lou12 - FET 24/7/12 OTD 10/8/12 BFP
Sunshine - FET#2 12/08/12 OTD 24/08/12

Donjee - you asked why you can test quicker on a FET than on a fresh. . . My understanting is that every clinic does it differently. For my fresh cycle they told me to test after 14 days. I then read a few things on line which said that if you are transferring blasts then you can test earlier. With my first FET they said that I could test after 12 days as they had transferred blasts. When I went yesterday (again transferring blasts) they said to test after 14 days. So inconsistent! I said to them that I thought that I could test after 12 days as it was blasts and they said this would be fine. So I'm working on the basis of a 12 day wait rather than 2ww. 

Emma and Lou-lou - it's so nice to see your BFP. Very encouraging. I hope that you are both feeling ok? Make sure that you continue to take it easy. 

I am planning to have a very chilled out day of doing nothing. Feeling ok about everything at the moment. I know that from the last cycles I find the beginning of the wait easier than the end! Thinking of all of you on this journey with me. xxxxxx


----------



## MrsHY

Hello all

Fat_Cassy -  FET#1 16/08/2012
Donjee -      OTD 22/8/2012
Emma02 -    FET 31/7/2012  OTD 10/8/2012 BFP
Tracyx -      FET (ET) 12/9/2012
Slb628 -      FET day 15, no natural surge yet
Lou-lou12 - FET 24/7/12 OTD 10/8/12 BFP
Sunshine - FET#2 12/08/12 OTD 24/08/12
MrsHY - FET no1, ET 16/08/12, OTD?

Sorry I've been AWOL. I've been following all your posts religiously - huge congrats to the BFPs and my heart goes out to the BFNs. Vesper - you hit the nail on the head - I can only imagine the sense of loss and I don't think anyone who's not going through this/has been through it can, in the nicest possible way, quite understand.

ET is booked for Thursday afternoon and two blasts are going back. We have nine in the freezer in total but the two they are going to try and defrost first were expanding nicely and starting to hatch before they were frozen. So fingers crossed they make it and get snuggly this weekend.

Hi to Donjee - how are you coping my love?

x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Dear all


There has up until last week - been a FET Hall of Fame, but as no one was using it or asking to be added, I moved it.  However if you'd rather do your own lists within this thread - that's fine.  Or I can resurrect the Hall of Fame.


Up to you   


Tis x


----------



## donjee

hi thetis,

speaking completely personally, it probably makes good sense to have a separate thread with just the cycle info in it so that we can easily keep track of who's doing what when.

see what the others think -whatever the majority think, is fine with me! 

Donjee


----------



## Betty-Boo

Thanks - if everyone agrees I'll move it over.


Thanks in advance


Tis xx


----------



## VesperPea

Thetis Sounds good to me


----------



## Keeping the faith

Keepingthefaith - ET 3/8/12 OTD 20/8/12

Hi Thetis - that would be good, thanks. X

Vesper - as always you made me giggle.  Really hope you're doing okay though honey . Have a lovely time in Ireland. X

MrsH - good luck for Thursday  

Sunshine - congrats on being PUPO  

AFM - have had cramp since last night. Feels like dreaded AF.....    it's not.  Legs sore too.  Hoping it's just the meds or something...xx


----------



## Keeping the faith

Sorry, forgot to cut and paste.  On the ipad, will need to ask DH how to do it on this     xxx


----------



## Dannib247

I'm 7dp6dt (fet) of a b/c graded embie basically I have had twinges since 2dp and I've woken in the last hour after having a positive pregnancy test dream so as you do.. I tested and omg my clear blue digi states pregnant 1-2 don't get me wrong I'm over hours at the prospect just worried it's false I'm due bloods and test on thursday. Opinions appreciated x


----------



## fat_cassy

Did you have a HCG shot this cycle?

If not then a positive could well be a true positive.

http://www.nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/embryo_transfer

Have a look at this chart - could well be 

/links


----------



## wendycat

Sounds good to me


----------



## staceysm

Hi,

I had a faint positive 7 days past a FET, so I would say it is a genuine BFP.

Congratulations.

Stacey
X


----------



## Bess1

Hi ladies, 
Can I join you ? Just going through my first FET. Down reg scan tomorrow. It's taken 3.5 weeks to down reg so feeling pretty rubbish with the side effects. Does anyone know if the next batch of drugs makes you feel any better ? I'm hoping if all goes well that ET will be first week of September. Really nervous about this one !


----------



## donjee

hi bess,
sorry you feel so rubbish - down regging isn't a nice time for me either so I really know how you feel. I had to keep sniffing right up to three days before transfer so I have only just stopped feeling the side effects in the last few days. the drugs I'm on now seem to effect different ladies in different ways. I haven't really been affected by them except for the mess caused by cyclogest! its not bad though - just par for the course!

hope that helps a bit and welcome to the FET board!

Donjee x


----------



## babybluz

Morning ladies ,
Your list makes it much easier , I have posted a few times here  but can t keep track .
My frosties were taken out  Monday and I will not get a call unless they want to do a  3dt instead of a  5dt , last time I got  updates , not knowing anything is driving me nuts ! 

Bess hi , I know how u feel , I  started drugs on the 17  July ! Hang in there . The next drugs do help with  symptoms .

Keeping  I read back on my  previous fet  and I had camps and got a  bfp so keep your   thoughts up 

Mrshy  we have similar dates  

Good luck everyone 
BB 

Fat_Cassy - FET#1 16/08/2012 Donjee - OTD 22/8/2012 
Emma02 - FET 31/7/2012 OTD 10/8/2012 BFP
Tracyx - FET (ET) 12/9/2012 Slb628 - FET day 15, no natural surge yet 
Lou-lou12 - FET 24/7/12 OTD 10/8/12 BFP 
Sunshine - FET#2 12/08/12 OTD 24/08/12 
MrsHY - FET no1, ET 16/08/12, OTD?
Babybluz - FET #2, ET 17/8/12


----------



## Betty-Boo

I've moved the thread back and will add the newbies this week.       


Lots of     too.


Take care


Tis xx


----------



## Dannib247

No meds at all this cycle totally natural so really hoping this is real suppose I will know on Thursday


----------



## Betty-Boo

Please check and PM me if any of your details are incorrect:



Thetis said:


> Welcome to the who, when, where thread ..... A place to see at a glance, who is currently cycling.
> 
> If you want to be added to the list - please PM me - if you post your details within the threads there is a chance it maybe overlooked I'd hate to unintentionally miss anyone from the list
> 
> 
> 
> Mini x x
> 
> *Here's to a fabulous 2012*
> 
> [csv=]
> Name ,Date FET ,OTD ,Outcome +++
> 
> Emma02,31 Jul,10 Aug,
> Lou-lou12,24 Jul,10 Aug,
> Slb628,,,
> Donjee,,22 Aug,
> Sunshine,12 Aug,24 Aug,
> Fat_Cassy,16 Aug,,
> MrsHY,16 Aug,,
> Babybluz,17 Aug,,
> ****,****,****,****
> Tracyx,12 Sep,,
> 
> [/csv]


----------



## LizE

Thetis - thanks. I have FET 18th Aug. I'm a bit unclear where to view your new list?
LizE x


----------



## LizE

I ovulated Sunday, had scan yesterday and all set for a day 5 transfer on Saturday. Blimey it's happening so fast! We only have one FE so very worried it won't make the thaw.

KDB or anyone else on natural cycle, I've just been told that I don't even get progesterone support! Is that normal? I don't see what's going to make this poor little embryo stick?

Lou/S - sorry I didn't see your message sooner. How lovely, have never come across anyone else on here going through LFC. Who is your consultant? Ours is Dr Maxwell, but someone called Shazza has been doing my scans. (seemed rather informal) How are things shaping up for you?
Lx


----------



## SamJ

Hi ladies


Put me on the list please , OTd 24 aug, fet today. Wedding anniv the day after., hoping we will be celebrating both.


LizE I was told originally progesterone was given to replenish stocks after going through ivf, however I've started it before every embie transfer. I've done a nat cycle for last three transfers.


Good luck ladies x


----------



## kdb

Hi Liz - blimey that does seem quick!! I'm doing a medicated cycle so can't speak from experience but I would've thought you *would* have progesterone support? It certainly can't do any harm. Best of luck!!


----------



## BlueCat79

I'd say whispering congrats are in order. If you haven't taken a trigger shot, it can only be a bonafide BFP!


----------



## Keeping the faith

Babybluz - thanks, I'm keeping everything crossed.  Cramp has now stopped.  It's such a rollercoaster isn't it. Glad to see you will soon be PUPO - keep us posted. Xx

Hi Bess - hope you feel better soon.  I was fine with dr, it's only recently I've started to feel rotten, so hopefully you are the other way round   

Liz and Sam - lots of luck.  

Hope everyone else is well   xx


----------



## donjee

evening all, hope you're all well. the board has been a bit quieter the last couple of days hasn't it. 

keeping - hope you're feeling a bit better today. what is the leg pain like? is it crampy muscles or shooting pains? I haven't really felt anything much and am beginning to wonder whether I should have? I guess we're all different.

Liz - picture does sound quick! Saturday isn't long to wait. fingers crossed for you x

Sam - we're testing close together, how are you feeling? I'm not really feeling anything yet - you? oh and happy anniversary for the day after!

sunshine - thank you for explaining that. how are you doing? any twinges or anything yet? 

MrsHY - yeah, I'm good thanks. I'm truly managing not to think too much about otd. almost done a week already and tbh I'm more worried I won't have the courage to test! I may end up going past otd! how are you doing? hope you're well x

hope you're all having a good evening - its very warm here and I'm getting a bit fed up of feeling clammy all the time! I'm really not a hot weather girl . . . unless there's air conditioning! I'm rubbish at sunbathing as a consequence and go back indoors after about five minutes of tossing and turning!

anyway, Will check in again tomorrow probably. 
xxx


----------



## Keeping the faith

Hi donjee - the leg pain was crampy.  That didn't last as long, it was more the stomach cramp.  It's okay today though, thanks.  You're right we're all so different, and there's no definite signs either way by the sound of it.  

Hope you're coping with the2ww.  I know what you mean about being scared to test even at OTD. I'm quite happy in my own wee bubble.  Take care.   xx


----------



## lou-lou12

Hi ladies how are you all doing? I hope the 2ww isn't driving you too crazy 

I have been having a bad day today. I finally got the scan photos of the twins out of the hiding place, where they have been since the day we said goodbye.... And I have cried the rain   I miss them so so much xx


----------



## lou-lou12

So sorry for depressing "me" post ladies x


----------



## Jujube

loulou - i'm so sorry you're having such a tough time.  I can't imagine how painful it must have been to lose your twins.  I wish there was something we could say to make it easier for you.  Thinking of you.....

Vesper and Dee - so sorry ladies....  I've also been computerless in Ireland for a few days, so only catching up now.

Liz - I had a natural cycle and at the Lister, they always put people on cyclogest for natural cycles.  Their standard protocol is 400mg cyclogest twice a day.

Sorry to hear the sad news on here lately ladies.  

Please add me to the list - FET on 25/7; BFP on OTD 3/8.

J


----------



## Bess1

Hi ladies, 
Hope all you ladies on the 2ww are coping ok. It seems like you are ! I'm v impressed, I seem to go bonkers  !! 
Thank you for the warm welcome, has made me feel much more positive already  
Got my down reg scan tomorrow. Fingers crossed it will go ok. 
Anyone else hoping for transfer first week of September ?


----------



## fat_cassy

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=268226.0

This is the list link - might want to bookmark it.



Tomorrow is my FET !!!! 

We have 4 day 5 and 6 blasts in the freezer so I am hoping we get 1 to survive the defrost.

I am going in at 11am tomorrow so will let you know how we get on xx


----------



## donjee

Loulou - don't feel bad for posting your feelings. I can't even begin to imagine how awful it must have been to lose your babies. I can't think of any words that Will take your pain away, perhaps seeing the scan and having a really good cry is a good, healthy thing to do? I'm a 'lock feelings away and don't deal with them at the time' person and I often think that I need to force myself to deal with my feelings and sometimes a good cry can set you on the road towards finding some peace with it all. sorry I can't be more helpful. 

fatcassy - I hope tomorrow all goes to plan for you and that your big, strong embies make it safely back to the warmth and love of your body. let us know how you get on.

for the second time this evening . . . good night everyone!

xxx


----------



## Bess1

Good luck today Cassy ! 

Ladies - just had my down reg scan and there is a big cyst on one ovary. They took blood and said they would ring this aft but didn't know if I could carry on to the next stage of treatment. Anyone had this ? Panicking !!


----------



## babybluz

Morning ladies 

Fatcassy- good luck today , what time do you go in ?

Bess hope scan goes well 

Keep ing  Glad cramps are better 

Loulou big     

Hi everyone else I am on my phone so hard to do so many personals 

I'm just waiting for a call to find out if I go  in  today or Friday for ET  

BB


----------



## babybluz

Sorry I can't help  but fingers crossed the bloods come back ok and you can carry on


----------



## Missy123

Bess sorry to butt in but I have had this. It depends on what sort of cyst it is and where it is. 
I have one on the outside of my ovary a para ovarian but has never stopped treatment and has been there for years, I don't want to worry you the other sort I have had was a haemo something and was in an ovary and my treatment was cancelled that cycle. 
I have known other ladies have cysts and still carry on so I would stay positive until they get back with your blood results. Good luck hun.


----------



## SamJ

Bess1

they found a cyst at my scan - pre treatment, try not to worry, it may be just follicular , which means that it will disappear depending on hormones levels.  I found out a week later, that it had just disappeared when i turned up for it aspirating. They did say however that i didnt need to get it aspirated before treatment. and it would have effect on the outcome.

good luck

s


----------



## Jujube

Good luck Casey!


----------



## LizE

Fatcassy - hope your day is going well,that your frosties thawed well and all positive.

Loulou - 

Babybluz - goodness, I wonder if you were called in today. It's such a limbo land isn't it?

Positive thoughts to all you ladies on your 2WW.

L x


----------



## babybluz

Well I got my call back....
Out of 10 frosties thawed  6 survived  and we got 1 front runner the other 5 are top grade also doing well but they want another day to find the next  best so it's ET set for tomorrow now.
So it will be a 4 day transfer of 2 as if we wait for blast on Friday the rule is only 1 blast at my clinic.  
Gettin g really nervous now , hope they make a  definite decision tomorrow I hate not knowing the plan    
Not sure how I feel about 2 being put back , don't want to lesson our chances but don't want to risk twins . Presume the clinic know what they are doing . Think dh and I need to talk about it tonight .
Sorry for the me post , but my head is swirling.
BB


----------



## fat_cassy

Hi all

5 hours until I go in !!!!! It is 6am here and I am feeling a mixture of excitement mixed in with bouts of hysterical stress  

LIZ - all the best for you guys !!

Everyone else  

I am drinking warm lemon water in an attempt to keep busy until 11. - Damn no coffee !!

Will post later when I am hopefully PUPO   xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

If you wish to be added - please send me a private message as sometimes I can miss things within the boards 

Thank you

Tis xx



Thetis said:


> *Here's to a fabulous 2012*
> 
> [csv=]
> Name ,Date FET  ,OTD ,Outcome +++
> 
> Jujube,25 Jul,3 Aug,
> Emma02,31 Jul,10 Aug,
> Lou-lou12,24 Jul,10 Aug,
> Slb628,,,
> Donjee,,22 Aug,
> Sunshine,12 Aug,24 Aug,
> Fat_Cassy,16 Aug,24 Aug,
> SamJ,15 Aug,24 Aug,
> MrsHY,16 Aug,,
> Babybluz,17 Aug,,
> LizE,18 Aug,,
> 
> Keepingthefaith,3 Aug,20 Aug,
> ****,****,****,****
> Tracyx,12 Sep,,
> kdb,Sep,,
> 
> [/csv]


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

Hi ladies, can I come back?! Should be on my 2ww but hey ho.. Awaiting for AF to start again 

Lou ^hugs^ 

Hope all my cycle buddies are ok - hoping for lots of bfp's next week


----------



## donjee

welcome back boo!

Donjee xxx


----------



## babybluz

Oh I can't get to sleep tonight 

Cassy  you must be having ET right now   good luck hope to join you soon 

I was munching my lovely cooked dinner tonight then had a sudden thought go through my head ........ET tomorrow and I just ate onions and spouts !!!    OMG the   bullets already give me wind . All I can think about now is   I don't let rip when my legs are up in the air ! 

BB


----------



## fat_cassy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/235976401591861249
PUPO !!!!

Was ok a bit uncomfortable with a full bladder being scanned and the duck up my Va jay jay then the doctor made me laugh and everything almost came flying out.

Now to survive the 2ww. 

Welcome back BOO 

All the best to those of you who are having the transfer over the next few days xx
/links


----------



## donjee

morning all! 

babybluz - I had the exact same worry but you'll be pleased to know that I managed not to fart in my consultants face! hope that reassures you xxx

fatcassy - yeahy! congratulations! how many embies did you transfer? I'm praying for a successful cycle for you. that list we started now has 3 bfp at the top. that's a hard act to follow! let us know how you get on over the next two weeks xxx


----------



## MrsHY

Congrats Fat_Cassy! Lovely picture!
Babybluz, you paint a lovely picture ;-). I hope that the wind stays where it is although I am sure the docs have seen it all. My doctor said she has regularly been peed on - women go in with such full bladders that when the speculum is removed nature takes it course and everything ends up being released!
Welcome back Boo - next time lucky.
Bess I don't know about the different cysts but I hope whatever it is gets sorted out quickly and you can continue.
Donjee - I really admire how calm and collected you're being!
Hi to everyone else.

Well, the big day has come - going in for ET at 4pm. They are thawing our two best blastos first (we have 9 in total - because I never got any fresh ones back due to OHSS). Both were starting to hatch at day 5 so am really hoping they make it. I couldn't sleep last night - it was a bit like that feeling you get the night before Christmas day as a kid!!

I went to see my best friend last night and she very carefully told me she is expecting after three months of trying . So, if this works out, then it will be the best timing ever for the two of us - but if it doesn't, it will make it even more painful I think. Oh well, nothing about this is easy, is it girls!

Love to everyone x


----------



## fat_cassy

Hi guys

Donjee - I had just the 1 transferred, Grade AB whatever that means LOL.

Thinking of you MrsHY we can go mad on the 2ww together !!!


----------



## adele10495

Hiya Everyone,
                          I hope you don't mind me joining this thread as I am awaiting my period to decide which option of FET that I will go through. Natural vs Medicated. Any advice on what you would do? I have pcos and my periods was regular. Last month I had a 28 day cycle and if my period is going to be on time it should arrive tomorrow or saturday and then I have to ring the CRGW clinic. I have 3 blastocyst embryos at the clinic I am only going to have single ET as I currently have twins from a fresh cycle of icsi in feb 09. My son Kyran has Down Syndrome so I want to try and have another go of being a mammy as I don't want his twin sister Alesha to feel she has to look after him all the time when she is older. Plus I don't like the thought of my embryos perishing so I would just rather give it a shot. Thanks for taking the time to read this    




                                                                            Adele xx


----------



## babybluz

Whoooo  congrats on being pupo Cassy  

Mrshy lol now I don't know what is worse farting or peeing myself ! Good luck today 

Thanks donjee. Hope the 2ww is going ok for you ?

Hi Adele  I only ever had mediated so I can't compare .good luck .hope af arrives on time 

Right I'm off to get pupo now   

BB


----------



## Sunshinequeen

Morning girls - I hope that everyone is well and copying with whatever stage of treatment that you are at. 

Adele - welcome! I have only ever had natural cycle FET and have found it significantly less stressful than the fresh cycle. See what advice your clinic gives you and then hopefully you can decide what is best for you. 

Babybluz - I hope that your snowbabies thaw well and that you have a successful transfer. Have you decided to have one or two transferred? I had two last time (and got a BFP) but went for one this time. It's not an easy decision. One of our good friends had a really difficult twin pregnancy recently so that kind of put me off. However, if I get a BFN then I'm sure that I'll regret only transferring one! You'll be PUPO very soon!!

Mrs HY - I think that you are also having your ET today. I hope that all goes well. I agree that it feels a bit like Christmas. On the day of my ET I felt that it was a mix of the excitement of Christmas with the anxiety of the day that I took my driving test! Soon you will have joined those of us on our 2ww. 

Fat Cassy - Congrats on being PUPO. It's really nice that you are so far away but feel so close! I hope that you manage to have a relatively calm 2ww. Best of luck. 

Donjee - Hi love how are you doing? I think that your OTD day is a couple of days before me? Do you feel anything yet? I've had some kind of weird stomach pains which may be a good sign . . . or it may just be wind!! The Crinone always seems to give me really bad wind problems. Is this only me? This morning I also have really tender nipples which is odd. Anyway we all know it can mean something or nothing so it doesn't really help! Hard to not over analyze everything!

Boo - Can I just say that your little boy is absolutely gorgeous. (Which I know that you already know!) Everytime I see his photo it just makes me smile! I'm so sorry that this cycle didn't work out for you. It must be such a disappointment to have the build up to a cycle and then have it cancelled. Try to work on the basis that you will be better prepared and hopefully more rested for the next cycle. I clicked in to some of your blog and see that you're thinking about acupuncture. I had it in my first cycle (which was BFN) but not in my second (which was BFP). Again I'm not sure if it makes any difference but I don't think it can do any harm so why not. Particularly with a toddler it may just give you some time out and some peace and calm once a week? 

Bess - sorry but I don't know anything about cysts etc. I hope that it all works out for you. 

Hi to anyone who I've missed. 

Trying to be patient in my 2ww but it is so hard . . . I really want to know if it has worked or not! Obvious question but annoying to not know. Not sure if I'll make it to my official OTD day. We'll see - I'll try to be strong. Last time my hubbie let me test a day early (so on day 11) - as it was a weekend and he was worried about me testing on a work day and then having to go to work. Otherwise he likes to stick to the rules so that may help me hold on to my OTD. Or I'll need to test in secret!!! Anyway still a way to go. I plan to distract myself baking today. 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsHY

Hi ladies
The hospital just called - the first blasto they thawed had disappeared! They're not sure where it went - they found 'cellular matter' - apparently sometimes they can disintegrate. The next two have thawed well and are now being monitored for signs of life. Send them good thoughts ladies!
xx


----------



## lou-lou12

Hi ladies sorry I've been awol for a few days... Been having a crappy time of it 

Mrshy thinking of your blasties good luck!!!!

Welcome back boo 

Hi to everyone else... Sending you loads of love luck and patience whatever stage your at  xxx


----------



## babybluz

Well I'm officially pupo   

Loulou  

Mrshy    for your snowbabies 

Sunshine  I had 2 put back in the end on their advice of giving this go the best shot . I really don't want twins  not only because of the sad stories but the looking after 2. 
Mmmm what you baking ? Hehe a nice bun in the oven 
Hope your not goings too insane on the 2ww I know we will not be able to wait until Otd  I tested day 10 last time because my dog was acting weird with me when I went to pee! She knew ! 

Hello everyone else that a haven't had the pleasure of getting to know yet  and good luck 

Afm 
firstly I didn't embarrass myself with any unsavory bodily functions  
I had 2 embryos put back 1 a 7 cell grade 3/4 the other a 5 cell 3/4  the 3being the development and 4 fragmenta tion  grading from 1 to 4. Embryologist assured me this was good that sometimes the frozen embryos take upto a day to  catch up to speed with a fresh one . The other ones are to be discarded , but I don't think I can do  anymore treatment s  I am not  strong enough so this is last chance .
So onto the 2ww   it works this time 

BB


----------



## Swanage

hi ladies  how is everyone? 
thetis i will ask to be added to your list but i wont really know a transfer date until after my scan next week so ill do it then 
well I'm still jabbing in the evenings with supercur which gives me the really bad headaches id forgotten about!! and I'm on three progesterone tabs a day which i think are working as i have extra amounts of c/m (sorry tmi) so I'm hoping when i go for my appointment Wednesday ill be almost ready as the following week i have a few days off so that would be perfect for et  i really cant wait now as i really do think if I'm lucky enough for it to work then maybe this one will stay and grow  so I'm drinking my pineapple juice and I'm off to buy some Brazil nuts tonight (they taste horrible but the last two goes iv eaten them and its worked so i think ill jinx it if i don't) plus all caffeine is gone apart from a bit of choccy but if i didn't eat that id prob turn a bit nasty with all these hormones in me   xx


----------



## MrsHY

Hello
BabyBluz - we're in this together then! My two went back earlier and I've just come back from a nice relaxing acupuncture session. OTD is Monday 27th - when's yours? x
Good luck Swanage!
Thanks Lou. I hope you're feeling stronger? You've been through so much, I can only imagine.


----------



## SamJ

Hi ladies
Im not destined to send this post out - this is my third attempt.
MrsHYand  babybluz congrat on being pupo.
Swanage - hope you get your et date soon.
sunshinequeen - hope the bake off went well.  im testing  at otd, gonna be difficult, but think i want to stay in the pupo balloon,  as long as i can, before knowing the final outcome. Its only took me about 20 otd's to figure this one out.  
adele10495 - i did a medicated to get me in sync with our donor, however all other fets were done naturally, i think they go for more the medicated if you have irregular periods. have the clinic ever suggested metformin for your Pcos?  
fat_cassy yeah pupo - good luck for OTD! Fab picky and looks great quality.  mine looks like its taken with an old brownie camera.  the difference is ridicolous. And care is supposed to be one of the leading clinics in this county. 
donjee - right about the three bfp at the top - what stress!
lou-lou12 sorry to hear your having a crappy time.
I have had tremendous battles with my clinic this time, usually its a struggle , but this time has been extraordinary tedious, hardwork, and my patience has been tried to the limit, nowt as gone right this cycle, so am really expecting a bfn at otd. But hey we live in hope. We came back from ET, with issues about our thaw plan, and I spent and hour on phone to embryologists, in tears , wondering why they seemed to ignore our wishes to compare our last thawed frosties with the 2 blasts already in the freezer, as I think they ignored this, and just put back the second best. back We lost 8 out of 10 that were defrosted. Maybe take it up later with them, but i feel they may cover up the mistake.  Then we had the news only hours after that, that MIL been diagnosed with breast cancer. Just prayin that a bfn aint gonna be the bad things happen in three' brigade.
you made me chuckle with your remarks about wind at ET.  In the middle of mine, one of the nurses hit the button to freeze the screen picture , and couldnt get the live scan back on. so there's me feeling like a right spare part, mid transfer, and then panicking abit, about it taking nearly 5 mins to get it back to live. I adore the nurse who did the scan, and found the funny side of it, and think they were all relieved about that. anyway they had to do a reboot, it did start working again, however one of the embies decided it wasnt comin out when they checked, and had to go through it again.  
Sorry if i missed anyone - but   

good luck !


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

*SamJ* -  for a BFP hon. Sorry to read your clinic haven't been treating you well. You should definitely complain  
*Swanage* - sounds like you have a perfect eating plan!! 
*Babybluz* - YAY!!  Congratulations on being pregnant  Im glad there was no embarrasing episodes!!  
*Lou* - whats up hon?  
*MrsHY* - sorry to read the 1st blast disappeared  but pleased all is well with the other 2   
*SunshineQueen* - ahh thanks for your lovely message. I was damn right peed off with hubby a few weeks ago, and can't stop thinking 'i should be going for a scan today' 'i should be having ET' 'I should start POAS' ugh... but i'm currently trying to stay positive and think there was clearly a reason.. Maybe this wasn't my month, so i was meant to start next month?! I wasn't expecting AF this month, but i can't wait to see her next week so i can get cracking!! I'm a POAS addict during IVF  so i dont know where you ladies willpower comes from... Yummmm what are you baking?
*Adele* - hi hon...  Welcome. I'm doing a natural cycle as my cycles are regular and my reason for IVF is blocked tubes so i dont have any other hormonal factors to consider. Due to the POAS i would have thought medicated would be suggested to you, but i'm not sure. What does your Cons say? Lucky is hard of hearing, and i'm desperate for him to have a sibling as I think i'd worry so much for him growing up and I think having a sibling will help me let him be more independent... I'd never thought of it as having a sibling to look after him   but I guess your kind of right... Just want someone for him to grow up with, tell secrets to, and hopefully not feel so isolated being disabled and an only child ...im rambling now, but your comment was food for thought!  
*FatCassy* - Huge Congratulations  
*Donjee* - Thank you hon  how are you?
All


----------



## Tracyxx

Hi Girls,

Sorry I havn't been posting much but I've been trying to keep myself busy as i only started d/r 6 days ago so I'm still a fair bit away from e/t and the time is dragging in  , but I've had some mild cramping tonight so think a/f is on the way so I feel like I'm another step closer.

Adele this is my 3rd FET but my 1st medicated as my last 2 where completely natural (no meds at all).  I have perfect cycles and have been told all my hormone levels are normal so my (Private) clinic have always steered me towards natural FET's but a few months ago I saw a (NHS) fertility specialist as a follow up to a HSG I had done and she asked me about my treatment and advised me to have a medicated FET this time, she said in her opinion even though all my tests where "normal" they could still be missing something so by doing a medicated cycle nothing would be left to chance, so I have opted for a medical cycle this time.

Boo it's great to have you back  

LouLou I can't begin to imagine how hard mentally & emotionally this pregnancy is for you after everything you have been through this year but just remember we are all hear for you 

 to all our new PUPO ladies

 to anyone waiting to test 

And a big  to anyone like me waiting to start 

Tracyx


----------



## Holly82

Hiya 

I collected my drugs yesterday for my FET Cycle. Scary!!! I start D/R on the 22nd i think i said the 23rd but i was a day out, not even sure if this is the thread i joing LOL If it was not may i join? 

I need to read back and catch up where you ladies are at   Goodluck to all who are on the 2ww and   you get your BFP's. x 

Babybluz - Congrats on being PUPO. x 

lou - lou - Hope you are feeling better?   x 

Hello to everyone else, i will catch up and do personals. Holly x


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

Tracy - hey hon, fingers crossed AF arrives soon so ET is a little sooner x 

Holly - welcome! I also have 4 frosties.. Eek, DR next week.. Good luck x


----------



## Keeping the faith

Hi lovely ladies

Boo - glad you're back.  Hope things are better.  Lots of luck for next week x

Lou - lou - massive hugs honey.  . It must be so hard for you. Stay strong and remember we are here for you. X

Babybluz and Cassy - yay! Congrats on being PUPO  

Adele - welcome  

Hi to everyone else.  Hope all is well  

AFM - can't believe I test on Monday! I definitely wouldn't say it's flown in, but can't believe it's nearly time to find out.  Surprised that I haven't POAS, but I'm in my happy wee bubble just now.   

   to all xx


----------



## SamJ

keepingthefaith  yeay for the pupo bubble.im in there too.
good luck.


----------



## lou/s

Hi hope your all doing ok whatever stage of treatment your at. 
So hard to check back on all when on iPhone will get on laptop and do personals over the weekend 
Afm they are going to try and thaw our remaining 2 snow babies on Sunday for transfer Monday. 
That's if they survive the thaw why are there so many ifs buts and maybes in this process 
Thankfully have my parents ruby wedding party on Sunday should help take my mind off them defrosting !!! 
 to all xxx


----------



## fat_cassy

Hey all advice please  

All day I have been twingy in my tummy - down low and off to the side ish (above pubes in the middle) sorry for the odd description.

Kind of feels like AF cramp but kind of feels like a draggy feeling too.

Any who I need reassurance from those in the know .....

Also today DH pulled my in for a hug today  and squished my boobies and OMG they hurt !!!!!

Not in a wee nipple trapped in a vice twinge that I get from the meds but a real heavy boobies squeal kind pain.

is it too soon for any BFP symptoms I am only 36 hours post transfer of my almost hatching 5 day blast 

Thanks in advance xx


----------



## adele10495

Thanks everyone for replying to my post. No period yet it would be due today if on time always the way and getting frustrated now hate my body   . Goodluck to everyone on the 2ww and everyone who is currently on treatment. I   for all of you that it will be    news. I am hating this uk 


weather   . So can someone tell me if I get my period today or tomorrow and I was having a natural cycle what happens then and also what would


happen for a medicated cycle. Thank you ladies


----------



## Sunshinequeen

Evening girls - happy Friday!!

Adele - every clinic seems to do things differently. However, I have now had a natural FET twice. The process at my clinic is that on day 1 of the cycle that you want to start I email them. They then book me in for a scan at about day 10. I think the purpose of this scan is to check that the lining is thick enough. On the day of the scan they give me ovulation test kits and tell you to start doing the tests. Once I get the surge I then email them and they book me in for the embryo transfer. From the day of the surge I also start on Crinone (which
is progesterone) once a day. That's it! For me it is much easier than a fresh cycle. The main worry is whether the frosties will thaw ok. Once you're over that hurdle things have been fine for me. 

Fat Cassy - I have been having weird stomach pains too! I am now 5 days post transfer of a blastocyst. I have woken up a few times during the night with stomach pains. Today I have had them on and off all day. I also have very tender breast and nipples. To be honest I don't know what to think. I keep trying to remind myself that it could be a good sign or in reality it could mean nothing! So annoying. . . Try to stay positive as there is nothing we can do. My understanding is that AF pains and implantation pains can be quite similar so let's try to believe it could be a good sign. One of my friends had severe pains in her 2ww and at points was doubled over in pain. She got a BFP and has just had twins!

Lou/s - I will think of your snow babies thawing over the weekend. Sending them big hugs to stay strong for you. 

Sam J - our OTD is the same day. How are you doing?

Hi to everyone else. I hope you are all doing ok?

Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Holly82

Hiya  

Cassy - I would say its not to early for signs as i had a positive poas test at 6 days past a 3dt and had symptoms before then so   its a good sign for you, i also had quite strong AF cramps i have read most girls do and go on to get their BFP. x

Sunshinequeen - How are you? When is your OTD?   x

Boo - Glad to have someone else to cycle with   how are you feeling about next week? I'm really nervous and need some   x 

lou/s - I'm also sending your embryo's big hugs to stay strong. I had two and both of mine survived the thaw. Not long for them to be back where they belong. x 

Keeping the faith - Good luck for your test date on Mon   for a BFP for you. x

Hello to everyone else, hope you all have a lovely weekend.


----------



## fat_cassy

Thanks Sunshine and Holly  

Cant sleep so I am up at 5am drinking hot chocolate (milo) and waiting for my thyroid meds to digest so I can eat !!!!!

Sooooooooo hungry  

Love and luck to all


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

FatCassy - mmmmmm milo reminds me of when I was a kid. 

Holly - keep up that PMA! I can't wait for AF to arrive so I can started... Eek!!

Adele - pretty much as SQueen has said, instead of emails I call them, and I start scans on CD8 x

Lou - good luck & congrats to your parents!! 

Keeping up the faith - well done with not testing! I was planning on Poas from today.. Naught I know.. Good luck xx

 everyone xx


----------



## babybluz

I don't think I will wait until Otd either , I tested day 11 last time , I would rather  take the chance of finding out sooner . I'm terrible I know   

CAS I used to wait for my thyroid tabs too but just glug them with my coffee now  but I only have a tiny bit of milk in my decaf, so I figured it will be OK .

I have got  crampy feelings too  but presumed it was from being messed with at ET yesterday , my boobies have felt heavy for days so must be the meds 

SOrry for the funny typing as on phone 

How is everybody doing ? ANY nice plans for the weekend ?

BB


----------



## Holly82

Morning  

Hope you are all enjoying the week end? I'm in work   but sending a quick sneaky message. I break up for my hols tonight, roll on 9pm. x 

Babybluz - I never wait until OTD either.   When will you take a test? x 

Thanks Boo   hoping your AF shows very soon. x

Cassy - Wow you have been up early, hope you manage to get a quick nap. x


----------



## Keeping the faith

Samj - good luck for Friday. Almost there now. X

Holly - enjoy your hols.  Hope work flies in today. X

Babybluz - congrats on being PUPO   How are you feeling? X

Boo - I'm hanging on in there and staying away from POAS. Good luck for next week. X

Lou/s -   all goes well with your wee embies.  X

Adele - hope AF has arrived. Mine decided to go into hiding for an extra wk before my FET. Cheeky madam x

Sunshine and Cassy - I had twinges on and off from ET, then definite cramp, sore back and sore legs on 9dpt and 10dpt.  Then it stopped and I've just had the odd twinge again.  Fingers and toes crossed it's a good sign for us all     x

Hi to everyone else. Hope all is well.


----------



## Sunshinequeen

Morning all I hope you're all ok?

I've had a tiny bit of spotting this morning. Freaked out a bit. Day 6 post day 5 transfer. Seems too early for AF which isn't due until next Wed. Also very achy and tired. I know there's no way to know if it's a good or bad sign . . . Trying to stay calm. OTD next Friday seems so far away!!!

I hope everyone else is coping with whatever stage you're at?

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Ruby998

Hi ladies,

I hope u don't mind me asking you a question? I'm hopefully having my FET in sept- completely natural cycle. I asked if I would still be on the pessaries and they said no there is no need as it will be a natural? Has anyone else had this? Surely the pessaries would help the embie implant? xx


----------



## Tracyxx

Morning Girls,

Ruby ive had 2 natural FET's and never had any pessaries, when i asked this time if i could have them they told me no as they don't use them in natural cycles which is why i opted for a medicated cycle this time as the first time i had my progesterone level checked it was 42 but the second time it was 19 so i didnt want to leave anything to chance   .

Well im on day 7 of downregulating and a/f has finally showed up with force and has brought a lot of hot flushes with her  , but im glad as at least the nasty side effects mean something is finally happening.

Tracyx


----------



## lou-lou12

Ruby I had natural fet and was told I would not need pessaries but it was my decision. So I bought enough from the clinic for 20 days to last until after otd and then I would be able to get a script from doc in the event of a bfp! Xx

How are you all ladies?? Xx


----------



## SamJ

Hiya

Tracyxx hope the hot flushes soon disappear.  

sunshinequeen could be implantation ......  

Im Trying not to be to negative about the cycle but i have a feeling it will be.  

keepingthefaith - good luck for monday sweet   
  
Holly82 enjoy your holidays, is it 9 yet,   

BooஐWantsBaby how are you doing?

babybluz hope your feeling better after the ET.

Ruby998 welcome

lou-lou12 how are you?

fat_cassy how long should you give between taking tabs and eating breakfast?

lou/s good luck for your thaw and ET   
 
adele10495 did af turn up?

hope ive not missed anybody, its not intentional. 
Tired from being out, with a decanted eisberg into a proper wine bottle. couldnt be bothered with the questions as to why not drinking.  god it was a long nite. 
sam


----------



## lou/s

Thank you ladies for your good luck wishes fingers crossed will keep you posted X


----------



## LizE

Lou/s - all positive thoughts with you for your thaw tomorrow at LFC

Ruby - I was told no medication at all for my natural cycle. I made similar post to yours a couple of weeks ago. One comment was that they are needed after an IvF cycle to rebalance the hormones, so not so for FET. My clinic just said that it would be treated as a natural pregnancy, but I agree with you, you kinda feel your embryos need a bit of glue to stick them in, in the form of progesterone support.

MrsHY and Babybluz - congrats on being PUPO. Thinking of you on the 2 WW

AFU - sad news for us today. The embryologist called to say that our one solitary frostie did not survive the thaw. It was agonising going through all the d.o.b. procedure on phone, when I knew from her tone that it wasn't a positive phone call. We're very sad, but in a calm accepting way. We knew that one embryo was a slim chance. It feels a very abrupt end to our FET cycle and to our very positive IVF cycle 2 years ago, especially as we have never had negative news from our clinic before. But my goodness, it's been possible to cope with Sophie is clambering around beaming at us, helping us to remember how lucky we are. (and I really hope that comment isn't insenstive to anyone). We went out for the day and had her feet measured for the first time. Next step for us is to try naturally which we haven't done since pre IVF. 
Sorry to bring a bit of a downer to the group.

Liz x


----------



## lou-lou12

Liz - so sorry about your frostie hun. Its good that you have sophie to keep you smiling  

Good luck with the jiggy jiggy   xxx


----------



## fat_cassy

Awww Liz

Huge hugs and love to you - I know you know you are lucky with Sophie there to make you smile, but that does not mean you are not allowed to be sad for your frostie.  

All the best for trying naturally Fx  

xx


----------



## Jujube

So sorry Liz - it must have been gutting to hear that.

j


----------



## kdb

Oh Liz sweetie, I'm so sorry   let's hope you'll be popping back on this thread in a couple of months to announce a happy natural surprise xoxo


----------



## MrsHY

So sorry Liz x


----------



## Keeping the faith

Liz - hope you're okay.  Hugs to you   x


----------



## Ruthyshimona

Hiya all, 
This is the first time I've been on, not really sure about loads of the abbreviations and such. Here's my story so far.....
Married six years ago started trying for a family straight away, then one year on went to doctors as no joy. Then was started on investigations, but family member diagnosed with cancer. So moved town and sent change of address to hospital and waited for next appointment to come through. Fast forward two years, length of time it took for us to get are name back on the register, because we were taken off because you have to send your change of address to the fertility clinic not the main hospital. By this time family member in remission, yeahy!! So at this point it was 3 years ago and we found out both my tubes are 99.9% blocked, so IVF only way forward, and then put on 2-3 year waiting list. End of last year collapsed on student placement, ended up at hospital and found out I was pregnant. Then 3 days later was given a scan - I was 12 weeks but it was an ectopic pregnancy with my tube beginning to rupture, heart broken     We were offered are 1st IVF cycle at the start of the year, developed OHSS and at risk of DVT's, but, 19 embryos - slow frozen at fertilization. Currently undergoing FET cycle, the stage I'm at presently is that my womb lining is being thickened. I was in on Thursday 16th Aug and lining was 5mm my Progynova 1mg twice daily was increased to 2mg twice daily and I go back on Monday to see if it has thicken up. Emotionally I feel pretty drained and   I just find it so hard to concentrate on everyday life especially when I'm on my own. Does anyone else experience this? Between me and my husband we have 5 siblings and you see when we started trying to have children none of them were trying, but, since then every one of them has had more than one child. You know I'm so happy that none of them have had to go through what I've gone through. It's just I find it so hard to relate to all the moaning about children and motherhood and all that and to be honest it hurts for many reasons, which I imagine most people on here will understand. Anyway, thank you for taking the time to read this, sorry it's so long. I'd love to hear from you and hear about your journey. Much love and hope    for your BFP


----------



## cfb107

Hi Ruth!

I don't know anything about FETs but I thought I'd reply to your post as you were so kind as to reply to mine.

Sounds like you got a great number of embryos... Good luck and      for you xxx


----------



## donjee

hi everyone, hope you're all having a lovely weekend - its scorching where I am . . . too hot for me!

sorry I've been away for a bit - took my little boy to splash landings up at alton towers for a couple of days. im so determined to have a lovely summer holiday with him come what may. with a bit of luck, this is our last summer holiday, just me and him. if its not I don't want to go back to work, wishing id enjoyed time with him more. it seems to be working, this 2ww has been really quick so far and I've kept myself so busy that I haven't had too much time to dwell on it! 3 more sleeps till OTD but I don't know if i'll be brave enough to test! silly I know. I just want to enjoy this bubble I'm in for as long as I can!

I have read back but I've missed too much and can't catch up on the personals. so now I'm back, I'll do a big general. 'hello to everyone' and I'll start again from here. 

lots of love to everyone! xxx


----------



## Ruthyshimona

Hiya,

Thanks, yeah got a lot of embryos!! Just really praying they develop as they were frozen at fertilization so the embryologist said there is no guarantees, if only there was LOL   

Good Luck to you too    XXX


----------



## adele10495

Thank you everyone for replying to my previous posts!


Still no period so looks like it has to be the medicated route which I am really upset about grrrrr  




I'm having the mood swings so hoping the dreaded period is on it;s way.  So not sure if I am going to be cycling at the same time as someone on here.   




Goodluck for everyone with the big fat


----------



## Sunshinequeen

Evening all I hope that everyone has had nice weekends?

Keeping the faith - I just wanted to say a quick good luck for the morning. I hope that all goes well and you get a wonderful BFP. I'll be thinking of you. 

Lou/s - I hope that you managed to relax a bit over the weekend and enjoy the party?! Praying that your embies thawed well and are ready for transfer tomorrow. You'll be PUPO soon!

How's everyone else doing?

I've had no more spotting which is a relief. I'm really tired and achy though and not looking forward to going back to work this week . . . Crossing off the days until my OTD on the 24th. Don't know if I'll make it until then but I'm trying to be strong!

Xxxxxxx


----------



## babybluz

Aww liz so sorry about your embryo ,  nice that little Sophie can help you through such a sad time  big hugs 

Adele hope af comes soon 

Donjee sounds like you been having lots of fun , not long to find out now. Good luck 

Sunshine not too long to wait  now ,good luck . Had a nice day sat at a wedding , took my mind off the 2ww for a while 

Afm I can't help it , last time a had implantation bleed about now so I'm running the loo every hour checking as I keep feelings a bit damp , but nothing . Tried to distract myself re organizing my kitchen cupboards , but now I have a sore lower back too !
Only other symptom is light cramps to my left side . Anyone else  got similar ?
BB


----------



## fat_cassy

Hi all.

Well the 2ww madness has set in - 6 days until Beta test  

Symptoms - sore Boobies, crampy tummy and feel tired but thanks to the pesseries all those symptoms can be anything !!!

Sometimes I feel different and sometimes I feel nothing !!

Going to buy HPT's on Wednesday as AF due on Friday so hoping I will be prepared for Beta results on Sunday.

With my fresh cycle I did HPt's from 5 days after transfer - helped me to accept the   when the time came.

Sending lots of love and


----------



## Mo80

hi Ruth, I just wanted to say hello and wish you luck, I went this morning for my first thickness scan prior to FET hopefully in two weeks, starting the prognovya (never was good at spelling) today, good luck any questions just ask these boards are so good for supporting your journey, take care Mo


----------



## Ruthyshimona

Hiya Mo,
Thanks for your reply!! I was back at hospital today and my womb lining is 7.4mm (Yeahy) so hopefully if the embies develop then FET will be on the 27th Aug! I'm so nervous!! 
Good luck to you too      and I'd love to hear how things go for you, all the best!!!


----------



## Sunshinequeen

Evening all. It's been quiet on here today!

Liz - so sorry to hear that your embryo didn't make the thaw. This whole process is so challenging. I hope that Sophie distracts you and gives you lots of smiles during this difficult period. 

Keeping the faith - any news? I really hope that you got your BFP?

Donnjee - I think that you test on Wednesday? How are you feeling? Have you tested early or are you managing to stay strong? Best of luck for Wednesday.

Adele - how are you feeling? Have you got your AF yet?

Fat Cassy - how are you doing? Still random symptoms? Not too long to go now until your OTD. I hope that you are managing to stay sane or at least nearly sane during your 2ww?!!

Babybluz - when's your OTD? Are you doing ok? Did you get a BFP last time when you had the implantation bleed? Everyone does seem to say that every pregnancy is different but I find it hard to remember that and always compare each pregnancy to the last. . . It's all so hard isn't it. 

I've really struggled today. I find it really hard when I get to this stage and I know that I could test and I may be able to find out if it has worked or not. . . I'm still having stomach cramps and feeling generally a bit rubbish. This afternoon I have also had more spotting. Now really convinced that my AF is coming. I know that we don't know until we test but in my first IVF I had exactly this and started spotting then bleeding before my OTD and just knew that it hadn't worked. In my 2nd cycle I didn't have any spotting and got my BFP. (but then miscarried.) I am trying to remind myself that spotting can be ok but in all 4 of my pregnancies spotting has resulted in an ectopic or miscarriage so I find it really hard to stay positive with spotting. I guess I'll know depending on if it gets worse. 

I'm just not sure how many more times I can go through this. We're lucky as we still have 4 blasts item freezer so theoretically we'll go straight into another frozen cycle in September. But can I do it again? Maybe I should have put 2 back rather than going for one? Could it be that it's a bad batch and we should just have a fresh cycle? 

So sorry for the me rant. Just needed to get it down. Now feeling a little better. We'll see. Maybe it will still work . . . . Thinking of everyone else and I hope you're doing better than me!! Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Dreamer21

Hey girls anyone out there due to start FET in October.! 

I'm waiting for my follow up appointment after a failed cycle this month.

Got 7 embryos on ice.! Will be doing a medicated cycle as far as I'm aware.!

My cycle in October all went well and I responded well all the way through, was just that the embryos x2 didn't settle in.

Hoping and praying that I don't have any more heart ache and this time is my time xxxx


----------



## Keeping the faith

Hi Sunshine - thanks for your thoughts...I got a BFP      1st ever - can't believe it.  Still very scared as it's early days but fingers and toes crossed     I hope you're feeling better.  Keep your chin up.  If it makes you feel any better I had quite a bit of cramping for a couple of days - 9dpt and 10dpt.  I have everything crossed for you.  Xx

Cassy and babybluz - hang on in there. Hugs  

Adele - hope AF arrives soon. Xx

Hi to everyone else.  Sending lots of


----------



## lou-lou12

Keepingthefaith - woo hoo!!!! So many congratulations on your bfp!! Xxx


----------



## Jujube

KTF - fantastic news!  So thrilled for you!


----------



## Keeping the faith

Thanks Lou-lou and Jujube - hope you ladies are well.  Xx


----------



## MrsHY

Congrats Keepingthefaith!! Xx


----------



## fat_cassy

Morning/Evening all.

Congratulations Keeping the faith  

Sunshine Queen - you are a superstar for not testing  

Babybluz hope you are doing ok and not long now.

Everyone else hugs and love.


As for me - Well did HPT today 5 days after ET (day 5 blast) and got   but not stressed as I know it could be too early.
Bit of a bummer clinic called and my BETA has been changed to the 26th not the 24th due to a miscalculation by nurse  
But Af is due on Friday the 24th so will see.
Still feel crampy and sore as boobies but that could be the pessaries.  Eating lots and have gone off Chocolate !!!!!!

Sending lots of love and luck xx


----------



## SamJ

Just dropping on, to say congratulations keepingthefaith on yr    .


Samj


----------



## lou/s

Hello 

Thanks sunshine for your well wishes the party was lovely 
Thanks to all that sent good wishes for my embies. 
After a nerve racking morning we had the call that one embryo had survived the thaw 
So am now pupo  It sticks 

Congratulations keepingthefaith on your bfp 
Xxx


----------



## Swanage

Hi all how r we doing? 
Fatcassy it's to soon to tell so keep positive, on my last BFP I tested the day before test day and had a neg and on test day a positive! 
Ktf congratulations on your BFP x

Well as soppy as this will sound, for the third time in seven years since we moved in together I'm spending the night on my own   my dp has gone on his work course, I hate being alone over night and getting teary now it's time to go to bed! I think it's all the drugs in me to but I feel like Iv lost a part of me, (Its only one night I know so I should man up)  lol well that's my sad winge. Iv got my first scan Wednesday but hope I'll be all ready for transfer soon x


----------



## donjee

good evening all you lovely ladies. hope you're all ok. 

babybluz- I haven't had any implantation bleeding either - not sure if a good, bad or indifferent sign. I didn't have any with my son 6 years ago though so I'm trying not to read into that one! I've had no other symptoms except slightly sore bbs, these last couple of days. best of luck to you xxx

fatcassy- your symptoms sound promising. fingers crossed for you. praying your early neg turns positive! xxx

sunshine- you are right, OTD is wed. I haven't tested, I don't have any tests even if I suddenly had the urge. I don't think I will test Wednesday. I plan to just wait it out a few more days and see if af arrives! dh very excited though so he'll be trying to get me to test from wed! I'm so sorry you were feeling so down and despondent at the time of posting, I hope you're feeling a bit happier and positive now. I've hot everything crossed for you - so many people spot before their BFP that I'm concerned that I haven't! are you testing early? xxx

keeping- that's wonderful news! that makes you the fourth BFP on the list and I'm next! gosh I hope I can keep this BFP trend going! yeahy! congratulations!

Lou- congratulations on being PUPO. just sit back and enjoy it now! xxx

swanage- you're not soppy, I'm exactly the same - even when on no drugs! maybe I'm a wuss too!

Afm- no symptoms, no early testing - or on time testing at this rate! I'm enjoying my blissful, PUPO bubble! love to all xxx


----------



## donjee

oh my gosh! I've just checked the list and keeping, I see you're the fifth BFP on our list. that's an even tougher act to follow! can I possibly be the sixth BFP!? that would surely be too good to be true?!

xxx


----------



## jen80

Hi ladies, can I join you please. I have just had a failed ICSI cycle and have 1 little frosty waiting for me. My official test date for the fresh cycle is Thursday but af arrived today. I spoke to clinic and if all my levels look good tomorrow and next Tuesday, they will take today as my day 1. I am going for natural cycle. I'm so hoping it works!!! Was really depressed this morning when af arrived but now I feel I have something to focus on!

Jen x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Thetis said:


> Welcome to the who, when, where thread ..... A place to see at a glance, who is currently cycling.
> 
> If you want to be added to the list - please PM me - if you post your details within the threads there is a chance it maybe overlooked I'd hate to unintentionally miss anyone from the list
> 
> 
> 
> Mini x x
> 
> *Here's to a fabulous 2012*
> 
> [csv=]
> Name ,Date FET ,OTD ,Outcome +++
> 
> Jujube,25 Jul,3 Aug,
> age_789,23 Jul,3 Aug,
> Emma02,31 Jul,10 Aug,
> Lou-lou12,24 Jul,10 Aug,
> Keepingthefaith,3 Aug,20 Aug,
> Slb628,,,
> Donjee,,22 Aug,
> Sunshine,12 Aug,24 Aug,
> Fat_Cassy,16 Aug,26 Aug,
> SamJ,15 Aug,24 Aug,
> MrsHY,16 Aug,,
> Babybluz,17 Aug,,
> 
> ****,****,****,****
> Tracyx,12 Sep,,
> kdb,Sep,,
> 
> [/csv]


----------



## Swanage

Hi ladies can I get a quick opinion please on what I should do after e/t, now my work are making cuts and trying to get rid of staff so they have not been very helpfull at all lately but today I got told my last m/c is going as a score against my attendance as they don't count it as an actual pregnancie since I lost it early at 4.5wks and instead they are counting it as ivf! They also said its my fault for choosing to do ivf that I may require time off! I'm really upset and now also scared about if I need time off over this next go? My job involves lifting bags of sand cement roof felt bricks ect ect as I work in a builders merchants but I can't do that after transfer so I either need to go as time off unpaid or be transferred to a safer area of work   I'm so stressed about this all and I'm scared this will stop it working altogether.... Sorry for me post but I really have no where else to turn. Ps my boss has no balls and will not help at all so I have to do this myself   x


----------



## lou-lou12

Swanage so sorry to read of your situation   can you go to the doctors andbexplain the situation. Tell them you don't want a sick note but a note that would medically rule you unfit to continue with your current line of work and that altered duties are recommended? What a bad ass boss grr


----------



## MrsHY

Hi all
Wow this thread moves very quickly these days! Great that we're all in this together (well, not great that we all need medical help to get preggers but you know what I mean).

Swanage - I'm disgusted to hear of your work's attitude. Do you have a Union you could also ask for advice? There's lots on the internet about your rights as an employee undergoing IVF. That must have been very hurtful for you and their attitude towards your miscarriage is downright cruel.

Welcome Jen! I'm sorry to hear about your failed ICSI but fantastic that you can move forwards so quickly. Good luck. The ladies on this thread are all lovely.

Donjee, aaaah I'm so excited for you! Just one word of caution though - you're still on Progynova 3 x a day and Cyclogest twice a day right? If so, AF is unlikely to come on her own - I'm fairly sure you'd need to get a BFN and stop the meds for that to happen. Probably worth checking. Although I hate to burst your bubble - I know how the PUPO bubble feels and I love it!

Lou/s congrats on being pupo!

Fat cassy, back away from the tests! Too early!!

Sunshinequeen, keeping everything crossed for you. Every pregnancy is different - so even with the spotting things may end up fine 

Babybluz - keeping everything crossed for you too!

Sorry to anyone I've missed.

AFM, I'm 5dp5dt today and am getting a bit despondent because I don't have any symptoms. On 1 and 2 dp I felt a bit crampy and a bit 'under the weather' on waking, but I think this was more down to the et procedure and the hot weather. I also got a funny tingle in my left boob on more than one occasion! But for the last 2 days, apart from a bit of bloating and the very very occasional pinchy feeling in my abdomen area, nothing. However, a friend of mine who conceived her son with injectibles and a HCG trigger shot said she had no symptoms at all until after her missed period - and you'd think with a HCG trigger you'd get some sort of pregnancy symptoms. I keep telling myself that most women don't get symptoms til 6 weeks or so, and also that I've had very few symptoms/reactions to my meds all along (apart from the OHSS!) so maybe I just don't feel them as keenly as other women. Oh well, only time will tell - I will report back on Monday!


----------



## Betty-Boo

Ladies - please remember this forum can be seen by all and is in the public domain   


Tis x


----------



## fat_cassy

Arghhhh Beta in 4 days and still a  

why do I do this to myself !!!!!!


----------



## Jujube

Cassy - it's way too early... give yourself at least another 2 days.  From memory, the accuracy at 4 days pre test date is something like 10%.  It will be written on the pack of your testing kit.

Swanage - you really need to get in contact with a union rep or citizens advice.  If you had any other illness and required time off to deal with it, they couldn't describe it as your choice to have treatment.  Also check out the employment board elsewhere on FF - there might be someone on there who can help.

Good luck,
J


----------



## Betty-Boo

Step away from those pee sticks!!      


  


     


Tis xx


----------



## Bess1

Hi ladies just thought I'd pop in and say hi. 
Congrats to ktf on your BFP !! You ladies are setting quite a record. Long may it continue !! 

Swanage - I am fuming for you !!   how is the choice to go through IVF any different to the choice to get pregnant naturally ?? What would they say to someone who has miscarried a natural pregnancy ? I very much doubt they would mark it against her if she needed time off !! I bet an employment tribunal would have something to say about that !! Is it possible to go to someone higher up in the company and make a few of these points and ask them to reconsider ? Citizen's advice are good on this sort of thing. They may even have access to free lawyers. Good luck Hun - go get em !  

Mrs HY - good luck for Monday. Not long now. You are doing very well not to poas. Well done !!

Fat cassy - I always do the same. It's like self torture !! Are you using a sensitive test ? 

Donjee - good luck !!! 

Jen80 - hi, sorry to hear about your failed cycle but great news you have a frostie and they are letting you start straight away. When will your et likely be ? Never done a natural cycle. 

Hello to everyone else 

Arm - on my hols at the mo. on progynova. Scan next Monday to see how thick the lining is. Fingers x'd ! X


----------



## donjee

evening everyone, hope you're all doing ok.

Jen - welcome! sorry your icsi didn't work out, I hope your little frostie gets back where it belongs asap!

swanage- so sorry to read of your situation. I really don't know what to advise you to do. its such a shame though, you really could do without all that stress! big hugs to you x

Mrshy- oh. I didn't know that. I just thought af would show- I've read so many women have bleed and then get bfn, I just assumed that's how it worked. hmmm. I can't test tomorrow, husband working away and leaving during the night. he'll be back tomorrow evening so I'll possibly test Thursday. I know this must make me look really weak but I just can't bear to see negative just yet. pleased to hear you're now a good chunk into your wait. don't be despondent - I've had no symptoms and have done lots of reading to make sure its normal - it seems to be! fingers crossed xxx

fatcassy- its like mental torture isn't it? four days is a long time in hcg world I think so don't give up! x

bess- I hope your enjoying your hols. fingers crossed for a super thick lining on Monday! how much progynova are you taking? 

AFM- its the big test day tomorrow. I did buy tests when I went to super market for an onion earlier, so at least I'm equipped! I didn't realise af may not show till I get a bfn and stop meds. hmmm. I think I may actually have to test in a day or so. I'm dreading it - I'm so happy at the moment, I don't want this bubble to burst! 

xxx


----------



## osborne

Good evening ladies


I haven't posted here before but have been reading the thread for the past few weeks given I'm having natural FET this cycle eeeek!


It's been great seeing the BFP's hopefully I can add to the list?! 


I'm abroad having my treatment (due to being refused NHS funding as DH has 2 children from 1st marriage), today we travelled with our 1 yr old dd only a 2 hr flight and she was good as gold phew! 


Tomorrow is day 11 for me so I'll be having my first scan in the morning. In theory et will be day 17 as I usually ovulate day 14 and our embies are day 3, 6 cell grade 2 hoping they thaw successfully as this is our last chance although of course we count our blessings every day that we have dd from 1st ICSI.


Good luck Donjee & sunshine coming up to test day   


Nice to "meet" you finally and sure I'll be chatting again over the next few weeks!


----------



## Sunshinequeen

Evening all. I hope everyone's ok? 

Osborne - welcome. I hope that all goes well with your cycle. Great news that your DD travelled well!

Keeping the faith - HUGE CONGRATS ON YOUR BFP!! I'm thrilled for you. How are you feeling today? 

Swanage - so sorry to hear that work are being so hideous. I really don't see how they can say that a miscarriage is not pregnancy related!! Therefore they can't count it towards your absence for redundancy purposes. I'll try to check the employment law and come back to you. Try to stay calm. As you say you really don't need the added stress at the moment. Big hugs. 

Fat Cassy - try to take one day at a time. You are still very early days so a lot can change. 

Donjee- I know what you mean about being scared of testing. . . I'm scared as I just don't know how many times I can handle doing this emotionally. Saying that the waiting is so hard. Best of luck for when you test.

Hi to everyone I haven't done a personal to tonight. 

My OTD is Friday. I'm not sure that I'll make it. I told DH tonight that I think I'll do it on Thursday. He wants me to wait but that's only one day early which is pretty good?! I have felt pretty rubbish today. Could be a good or bad sign. Nauseous for a lot of the day, really bad indigestion, back ache and tired. Still have a tiny bit of spotting. We'll see. It's making me feel better that if I test on Thursday then I now only have 2 sleeps left!  Xxxxxxxx


----------



## fat_cassy

Hey girls

I am still a few days away from my Beta bloods but I like to be prepared for the worst.  

I am getting shooting pains in my cervix ?? But have no idea if it a good thing or not.

Af is due in 2 days but as I am on the HRT and pessaries I know she wont show until I stop the meds.

I wish I could pop off to the lab and get a blood test today but of course it wont show anything - I live in a small town and we only have 1 supermarket to buy HPT's from and they are all standard tests.
I think the minimum HCG level the tests would pick is 50 so with my BETA still 4 days away I don't expect to see a  until after BETA day. 

My partner thinks I am mental for testing so early but if that is what gets me through then who am I hurting.

All the best for those testing soon  

Love and luck xx


----------



## babybluz

OMG just lost a big post , I'm to tried to re write all so in brief ...

Sunshine u did well holding off this long . 

Osborne good luck this cycle . Was it dd 1St flight ?

Donjee got my fingers and toes crossed for u really hope to hear good news 2morrow 

Cassy its way to early to test .....say I the hypocrite ! I also did a test this morning on an urge and before I had chance to think I did it (hanging head in shame )

Swanage join a union if your not already in 1. Im  cyber swearing  at how they think they can say such codswallop !

Myshy I'm the same not feeling anything much although I have had a shooting pain in left booby earlier too -strange 

So sorry if I missed anyone trying to reply on my phone . 

I stupidity did a test this morning on a whim so went to do some retail therapy to take my mind off tx.  Hmm so where do I end up. ..browsing the sale at debhanams to come upon all the maternity wear,  wishing I could buy some .

Good night ladies 

BB


----------



## babybluz

Cassy what does Beta mean ?


----------



## fat_cassy

The BETA is your first blood test used to check HCG levels.

I am pretty convinced this cycle is a fail so will wait until sunday for bloods then go off meds, hoping my clinic will let me do back to back cycles but who knows.

Hope everyone is doing good though.

Af is due for me in 2 days and I REALLY feel like she is on the way, though the drugs will hold her off.

All my "symptoms" stopped today, no sore boobies, no tiredness, nothing.

Oh well 3 in the freezer - onwards and all that stuff


----------



## donjee

morning ladies. I plucked us the courage to test and it was negative. oh well, at least I know and I can crack on with my last remaining embies! xxx

I'll pop back later to write to you all personally. onwards and upwards! xxx


----------



## Swanage

Morning. 
Donjee I'm so sorry   it never gets any easier but I hope you feel fit and ready soon for your next go xxxx
Thanks ladies for your responses it means alot   
Sunshinequeen that would be good thank you   I feel like I don't know enough to keep tackling the issue with them! I have been warned anymore time off and I'll face a meeting to discuss it! Your symptoms all sound good so fingers crossed.... X
Fatcassy don't give up yet you don't know it's over untill you've poas xx
Well I'm off to the clinic later for a scan so I'll post back later xx


----------



## Swanage

Sorry forgot to say babybluz I can't resist a good sale either lol but step away from the stretchy clothes   just because it will make you feel better get something nice fitting and hope your only be able to wear it for one month xx


----------



## Holly82

Hi  

Wow i have missed so much. 

KTF - Congrats on your BFP   x 

donjee - So sorry   x 

babybluz - Just wondering what your test was? Sorry for being nebby and obviously you don't have to say! x 

Sunshinequeen - Good luck for your OTD on Fri   you get your BFP. x 

Cassy-     i agree with the rest of the girls in testing to early although i always do it myself too    keep going not long for your OTD   you get your BFP then. x x

Swanage - How did your scan go? x 

Welcome Osborne, wishing you lots of luck for your cycle. x 

Bess - Hope you enjoying your hols.   x 

Sorry to all i have missed   x x x


----------



## Swanage

Hi ladies well my scan went well and I'm going in for e/t Wednesday  we've agreed two to be put back so fingers crossed two survive the thaw out of the four!! I start four bumbullets a day from tomorow so god help any one near me as I was bad on three lol! My test date will be the 6th so from transfer I'll have 9days which is a bit earlier than my others but they are the experts!!

thetis can you pur me on the board please e/t 29th test date 6th x


----------



## fat_cassy

Morning all

I got a txt from my clinic last night wishing me luck for my blood test on Sunday  

I found a First response early test at the pharmacy yesterday and like a idiot took the test this morning - 4am to be exact !!!

As usual it was  I am 1 week post transfer so a bit gutted nothing showed - Thinking it is over  

Feel free to tell me off  

Got up at 6.30 to take all my meds and ended up vomiting in the kitchen sink - Classy.

Honestly this 2ww is a nightmare.

I am going to step away from the HPT's and just wait until Sunday, though I do want to call the clinic and check if they will let me do back to back cycles.

Sending love and luck to you all


----------



## Mo80

Well done, sounds like all going to plan, we go back on Wed next week. Good luck for the 27th hope it all goes well, if you need anyone to chat to just let me know, as everyone will tell you that 2ww seems a ling time, take care and plenty of positive thinking.

Mo


----------



## MrsHY

Hi Fat_Cassy. Sorry to hear the 2ww is so tough going. I definitely think you should hold off and not test again until Sunday though - a lot can change between now and then. Wishing you all the luck in the world for then xx

Great news Swanage! Good luck for next week!

Donjee I'm sorry that it hasn't worked out for you this time, but your attitude is brilliant and I know you are still going to have a lovely summer (well, what remains of it!) with your family.xx

Babybluz - hope you're OK despite the early test - naughty girl!

Sunshinequeen keeping absolutely everything crossed for you, for tomorrow or Friday!

Osborne, very best of luck! Where have you gone for your treatment?

Bess1 - keeping everything crossed for a nice thick lining for you!

AFM -nothing to report today other than a sore throat and the runs which I'm not really reading much into. Hello to anyone I've missed! x


----------



## osborne

Hi all, 

Babybluz - no, dd has been to Portugal in June so 2nd time for her - jet set at just 1 yr old!

Cassy - hope it turns BFP Sunday, still lots of time to change    With dd I was sobbing my heart out the Sunday before our Tuesday test date as was having so many AF pains and no preggo symptoms at all and I just KNEW it had failed after all, I knew my body eh.... well I was as wrong as you can be so you just don't know until test day and sometimes even after OTD hang in there x

Donjee so sorry    good luck for a successful next round x

Swanage - good luck for Wednesday, very exciting. Random question but is your forum name linked to where you live as if so, I'm close by in Poole    . I hope you find some helpful info around your work issue; I can't imagine having to deal with the roller coaster of IVF alongside stressing about work x

AFM, had scan today at day 11 and all ok so back again tomorrow for another scan and no doubt again following day    my dominant folicle was 17mm and I usually ovulate day 14 so hopefully everything will go to plan for et day 17.

Sorry if I missed anyone x


----------



## babybluz

Just a quick question ladies on or done a mediated fet ...

How many Cyclogest bullets a day before Otd  and then increase to how many ?

I'm sure last time I was on 3 a day after ET   but maybe I'm just loosing the plot ?

Donjee I'm so so sorry    

I'll  catch up properly tomorrow ladies .
Good night 
BB


----------



## kdb

KTF - congratulations!!!!!!!! 

Babybluz - it can vary depending on your clinic and your history. I was on two cyclogest but also took 50mg injectable progesterone (for immune issues), but I'd have thought 2-3 cyclogest would be about right for a non-immune lady. I've not heard of the dosage increasing after OTD, unless you test progesterone the same time you do HCG and the prog is low. (My clinic tests prog a week after transfer to check levels are ok and adjusts up if needed (should be a min of 100).)

Girls... those who did/are doing a medicated cycle, did you feel bloated as early as Day 5/6 of estrogen? I have been and can't work out why.


----------



## fat_cassy

*WARNING CONTAINS HUGE AMOUNTS OF SELF PITY* 

Morning all.

Well it's 5.30am here on Friday, 2 days before my blood test,and I have lost all hope.

Af would have been due today, but thanks to all the drugs she will stay away for a little longer.

I did a FRER (first response early) test today and got a  so I am guessing even if I get a positive blood test it will be a chemical. 

And to top off my cruddy week I have now got full blown Flu -  I feel so horrid.

I am going to step away from Google as I am driving myself mad.

Hope you are all doing well

Loves and Luck


----------



## Sunshinequeen

Fat Cassy - so sorry that you are feeling so low. How miserable to be in the 2ww and have flu. Don't give up hope yet. Things could still change by your OTD. Big hugs being sent across the world to you. 

Donjee - sorry about your BFN. I hope that you manage to stay strong and best of luck on your next cycle. 

kdb - in my fresh cycle I felt very bloated from quite early on. To the stage that I worried that people would think I was pregnant. I ended up having to wear lots of baggy tops to work! 

Babybluz, Osborne, Mrs HY, Swanage and Holly - how are you all doing? 

I GOT MY BFP THIS MORNING. AAAAGGGHHHH!!! I am excited but still very scared. I have been pregnant 4 times before have never got past 7 weeks. I'm really hoping that this time may be different. Feeling very tired, achy back and morning sickness on and off throughout the day which are all hopefully good signs. . . . 

Good luck to everyone still on your 2 ww or earlier in your current cycle. I plan to stay on this thread for the next few weeks to see how you all get on. Xxxxxxx


----------



## lou/s

Congratulations. Sunshine x


----------



## Jujube

Congrats Sunshine! Fingers crossed for you to make it through the magix 7 week mark.

Cassy - so sorry to hear about your test result but hang on for the blood test on Friday if you can....  I know it's so hard though.


----------



## fat_cassy

Woo Hoo Sunshine well done clever lady xx


----------



## lou/s

Well Afm I go back to work tomorrow have barely been left in peace by them anyway! 
I have took it easy since et on Monday But after last time I feel it will be better to return to keep my mind of this wait!! 
I have had to move otd forward due to work so I test a week today! 
Really hoped to feel different this time to feel more positive but I just don't


----------



## Bess1

Hi ! 

Sunshine - congratulations !!! So pleased for you. This time will be different, I'm sure of it. 
Fat cassy - gosh its awful seeing only one line. I feel for you as I always test early too. It is torture. Still it's not quite over yet ....  
Lou - try to stay positive Hun. Frosties can be the answer - believe  
Donjee - so sorry to hear your news.   big hugs Hun. There's nothing I can say to make it easier. 
Kdb - I'm on day 8 of estrogen and don't feel too bloated yet, but I think I'm prob comparing it to a fresh cycle when you really do feel pumped up. Hope it eases soon Hun. 
Babybluz - I'm going to be on 2 a day and I don't think it increases after et. No more naughty testing  
Osborne - hope your scan went well today. 
Hi mrshy

AFM - nothing to report. Looking forward to scan on Monday and praying bloomin cyst has gone !


----------



## MrsHY

Just a quick message to say I'm sorry fat cassy - but it ain't over until the fat cassy sings (OK, bad joke I know  ). Try to stay positive if you can, and if you can't then look after yourself.

YAY to your BFP Sunshine!! Fab news. And I'm sure this time will be different - PMA!

Gah. There's a FRER upstairs and chances are at 8dp5dt tomorrow it would pick something up. But am going to hang on for Monday. A bit like Donjee said - I like being in the bubble of not knowing it's not worked.  Can't say I'm feeling positive... I obviously don't listen to my own bloody advice!

Waves to everyone else x


----------



## Keeping the faith

Sunshine - massive congrats      My back has been sore too.  Get your feet up and relax xx

Cassy - fingers crossed that you're still a bit early. 

Donjee - so sorry sweetie. 

Kdb - hope the bloating isn't too uncomfortable. 

Bess - good luck for monday.

Lou/s - sending you happy thoughts.

Mrs HY - hope you're feeling better. 

Hi to everyone else.  Hugs to all xx


----------



## donjee

Hi everyone,
Big congratulations sunshine! You must be over the moon!!
Good luck Fat Cassy and Mrs HY - I hope it is good news for you both OTD.
Lou, keep positive hun - there's still time.
I have to retest tomorrow; I am really NOT looking forward to seeing the 'not pregnant' again but equally, at least once tomorrow morning is over, I can come off the drugs which are making my bbs so bloody painful (and they are only tiddly!) that I feel like lopping them off, and making me do a number 2 about 3 times a day.  I just want to jump straight back on the rollercoaster but not sure how long they'll make me wait! I'll keep you posted though.

Sorry if I have missed anyone.

BTW, I can't bear looking at the chart with all our dates on. I feel like even more of a failure when I see my BFN flashing away there. I checked back to see Sunshine's lovely BFP but seriously, does anyone else get frustrated that their body just won't play ball?? I am an intelligent woman who is determined and can achieve anything I put my mind to but this one simple thing that I should be able to do, I just can't!!! AGHHH!!! Sorry, little outburst over ... it is the only one I have had so at least it is out of my system now. Sorry - this rollercoaster is so bloody tough at times xxx


----------



## lou/s

Thank you bess 1 
Keeping the faith 
And donjee 
Also sorry fat cassey on your bfn 
My hubby keeps saying I should be more positive I will try  
 to all 
Xxx


----------



## lou/s

Also what is everyone's advise re bathing I love my baths but read somewhere that they are not recommended! ? Showers just not the same


----------



## donjee

my consultant said to just live my normal healthy life. no restrictions whatsoever. not sure though whether that reflects my bfn? xxx


----------



## Sweetnats

Lou I was told no baths for the first week. Was also told not to over heat. So as I love a hot bath I never had baths during my 2ww and after that.


----------



## fat_cassy

Donjee - hang in there doll, I called my clinic today and asked them when I can do another FET if this cycle does not work and the Nurse said as long as my progesterone levels are good then I can start right away.

I have 3 in the freezer and just want to keep going while I still have the drive - lost the sanity 7 years ago when we started TTC  

In Nz we are told to avoid baths, saunas, spas and swimming pools - 1 because it is not good to raise your temp and 2, the chance of bacteria, showers suck and it is always at this time in your cycle that you would love a nice hot bath.

I am off to bed again now to try and get rid of this cold - drippy nose and sore throat - Pity party for 1


----------



## donjee

definitely a bfn for me!

off meds as of now and I'll phone clinic when they open. I'm interested to know whether they say I can start straight away, subject to blood levels, like cassys clinic say.

at least for now, my bbs and toilet habits can return to normal.

onwards and upwards . . . looking forwards now to the future.

have a good day everyone xxx


----------



## Jujube

Donjee
I'm so sorry to hear your devestating news.

Take a look at Agate's learning from your failed IVF thread - I swear that woman has more knowledge than most IVF doctors. I truly believe that without her, I wouldn't have my son today, as my doctors (at 3 different clinics) kept missing things. It was only through her FAQ that I got armed with the info myself to question the doctors and start pushing them towards the right answer. I really wish I'd found her info earlier, as it would have saved me thousands of pounds.

She has a thread called learning from your failed IVF here:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=283000.0

And she has an FAQ about immunes and everything you ever wanted to know about IVF here:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=242395.0

She reads lots of medical journals and can provide you with links to back up everything she says. She's just amazing.

When you're ready, take a look at those sites. It might help you raise some questions about areas to explore in advance on your next cycle and hopefully then make that cycle successful.

Big hugs lady - I've been where you're at and I know just how awful it is.
Jxx


----------



## fat_cassy

Donjee.

I have a feeling I will be joining you on Sunday.


----------



## Sweetnats

So sorry donjee
I had a failed fet this month. Af came 9th August and I was able to go again September. Usually after my mc's I have to wait for a natural bleed but as I got a bfn I was ale to go straight away


----------



## babybluz

Donjee I'm so sorry sweetie      I admire your drive and determination to keep going . You are a strong lady and   you get a better result next round  

Cassy I'm so there with you , its a bigger disappointment each time , but just as you would tell me it's still early days  

Sunshine , you have given some positive sunshine here brilliant news whoooo 

I was planning a longer post but my Hubby is calling ..

I think I've got earlytesteritis! I don't know why I keep doing it I thought I could handle the disappointment knowing it's too early but hoping to see an early positive as soon as possible . But I just feel awful and moody after . Maybe ignorance is bliss!

BB


----------



## lou/s

Hi all hope everyone ok today 
I'm back at work to a full column as a hairdresser 
Typically feel crap today got pains all down my left side feels almost like ovulation pains 
Wishing I could go home  
Felt really sick on way to work aswell thinking this could  be the progesterone tho!! 
The pain subsides when I sit but not much chance of that today x


----------



## babybluz

Aww   Lou


----------



## SamJ

After testing with cb digi , wednesday, af wd have been due, got those two bloody awful words 'not pregnant'   tested with the hospital one today, got no line, picked the phone up, left message on hospital test line, not worked, fed the cat, went to chuck the test away, and there it was, another line.  


They made me do another test today, used the boots own digi, came up pregnant. I can't understand why it wdnt have picked it up 2days earlier.


Still in shock,   ,We are trying to remain cautiously optimistic , as after 5pgs and 5 mc, we are not yet counting our chickens.


I know how much the bfns hurt,and wish you all the luck and love in the world for future bfps on here.
Sam


----------



## kdb

Donjee - I'm sorry honeybee  I second JJ's advice into further tests - even if it's just the Level 1 ones done via your GP. But first take some time to grieve and heal xoxo

SamJ - ssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh << congratulations >>

JJ - will pm you this weekend - have a good one! xoxo


----------



## Betty-Boo

donjee said:


> BTW, I can't bear looking at the chart with all our dates on. I feel like even more of a failure when I see my BFN flashing away there. I checked back to see Sunshine's lovely BFP but seriously, does anyone else get frustrated that their body just won't play ball?? I am an intelligent woman who is determined and can achieve anything I put my mind to but this one simple thing that I should be able to do, I just can't!!! AGHHH!!! Sorry, little outburst over ... it is the only one I have had so at least it is out of my system now. Sorry - this rollercoaster is so bloody tough at times xxx


    To be totally honest Donjee - I hate the lists - breaks my heart to post a BFN - am more than happy to remove all results tbh .... 
Take very good care    and be very kind to you.

Tis xx


----------



## Swanage

hi   iv made a big mistake and just watched my pre recorded midwife series (three hours worth) and now feel so scared this may not work and ill never experiance what they have? i know everyone has difficulties money/relationships/work but is there any worse feeling than seeing pregnant peolple everywhere or holding someone elses new baby.... when would that ever get easier? im starting to worry ill grow old and bitter, iv only been trying for four years which compared to some is nothing but its felt like forever.
donjee   its so tough hun and you deserve your dreams to come true xxx
sam j my last cycke in may i had a neg one day then positive the next so it happens pretty quick sometimes, congrats xxx
well i only have half a day to do monday at work then im off untill staurday so im thinking try and listen to zita west relaxation from monday night then chill after transfer wednesday xx


----------



## lou/s

Oh no swanage bless you that was not a good choice of Friday evening t.v  
Its that programme along with others like one born every minute should be well avoided for our sanity  
Try and stay positive for transfer Wednesday.


----------



## fat_cassy

Quick Hello 

I am off to bed now have my Blood Test tomorrow morning  

Not convinced it worked though, I feel rotten with this head cold will report back to you all tomorrow

Cross what you got girls xx


----------



## Jujube

Good luck cassy - will be thinking of you in the morning.


----------



## Sweetnats

Good luck tomorrow cassy


----------



## babybluz

Good luck Cassy  and get well soon


----------



## lou-lou12

Good luck cassy


----------



## fat_cassy

Negative again.


----------



## lou-lou12

Oh cassy I am so sorry sweetheart   sending you massive cuddles


----------



## Jujube

So sorry Cassy....


----------



## MrsHY

I'm so sorry Cassy. Take lots of care of yourself xx


----------



## lou/s

Sending you a big   I'm so sorry cassey 
X


----------



## MrsHY

Jujube I've just noticed your signature update... Twins!!!! I remember you saying your hcg level was much higher than what it was with your singleton pregnancy, right? And do I also remember you saying you didn't really feel pregnant at the time or have I made that up??

It's otd for me tomorrow and I'm not hopeful- I have absolutely no symptoms- no sore back, no period-like cramps, no sore boobs, no nausea, zip!! I've been trawling the net (as you do) and it does seem that some women don't get these signs until later, but I don't know, I just don't feel pregnant!!

Tomorrow will be 11dp5dt- they test quite late at my clinic.

Hope everyone else is ok- sorry for the lack of personals and the 'me' post!! Xx


----------



## babybluz

Cassy I'm so sorry    

Mrshy good luck for testing tomorrow . 

Sam it sounds like a positive to me,  have you tested more or had blood tests ?

Jujube you kept that quiet ! Congratulations 

I really feel emotional at the moment and most defiantly not sociable and we have had and having lots of visitors , its just stress I didn't want or need . 

Hope everybody is doing OK its gone a bit quiet here 

BB


----------



## SamJ

Hi ladies.


Don't like posting to much abt positive result, more cautious now as been bleeding from fri afternoon. Seems ok now, but not sure if it cud all be over.


Sorry cassy, it's a bloody cruel world.


Thanks Kdb. Watching your diary........  


Bb take a deep breath, I'm sorry u are not feeling to good.


Mrshy, good luck for tomorrow., our clinic is the same with later testing.


Sam


----------



## Jujube

Hi ladies
Yeah, we found out on Thursday that it was twins..... my HCG was about 380 at 14 dpo (it was 160 with my son at 14 dpo), so I  was thinking it might be twins alright....  All very scary as we will have 3 children under 20 months if we get to the end in one piece.

Didn't want to say anything as it's been a tough few days for some ladies on here.

I have had absolutely no symptoms.  I had many more symptoms with the my son - tender breasts, queasy every now and then etc.  But this time, nothing until the last few days, when I've started to feel a little queasy (but no vomiting, yet!).  

Hope everyone else is well..... thinking of you cassy.

Quietly cheering you on here SamJ!

J


----------



## Bess1

So sorry cassy, it is a cruel and painful thing to have to go through. However, there is hope. Take care of yourself.  

Jujube - congrats on the twinnies !! 

Samj - glad the bleeding has stopped. Got everything crossed for you. 

Babybluz - oh it's awful to feel that way you poor thing. Is there any way you can take a break fom visits ? 

MrsHY - good luck for tomorrow !!


----------



## kdb

Cassy, I'm sorry honeybee   hope you bounce back soon xoxo

MrsHY - I had *zero* symptoms with my BFP - stay ++++++++++


----------



## LoopyMoo

So sorry Cassy   

I'm on day 20 of DR and am totally drained by it now, baseline is on Wednesday.  Really hoping that I'll be ready to start Progynova so I get to feel a bit better for a while.  

Hi to everyone


----------



## fat_cassy

Hi Girls thank you all so much for the thoughts and love,

I spent yesterday afternoon crying and feeling really angry at myself. But today is a new day.

No idea on what my Beta level was but the nurse said negative so in NZ that's under 5. So pretty negative.

I was hoping to just get back into another FET cycle, but my Specialist has other ideas and he wants to see me for a "review" just have to wait on the appointment ??
I really do not want another round of injections, I want to use all my frosties first and maybe then do another round, and also I do not want to put more than 1 back.
My sister in law has just had twins and No thanks !! LOL  Sorry JuJube - I am sure you guys will be awesome and congrats xx.  

I am Thrilled for those with good news and please never hold back - I am here to cheer and cry with you  

Will send personals next time

Love and Luck to all. xx

MrsHY   thinking of you !!!!!


----------



## karen55

Hi

i wondered if i could join you all on here! In a nutshell ive been TTC for 8 years and have had 5 bfps thanks to IVF/FET which have all ended in MC   i used to post regularly on here but i decided to take a break from everything. Anyway im back and am having baseline scan tomorrow for a FET in 14 days time. Im so afraid its unreal, I cannot deal with any other losses. Im under a new doc now who has found my lupus antibodies are raised and i need extra HCG so as soon as i have a positive a positive test    ill start infusions of that 3 times a week!

I need to be positive and NOT afraid!!!

xxx


----------



## MrsHY

Hi all
Welcome Karen and so sorry to hear of your losses. Fingers crossed this is the time for you.

Thanks for all your positive thoughts ladies but it's a BFN for me. Seeing those two words flash up on the cb digi was a right kick in the guts even though I had expected it. Turning everything over in my mind about what I could have done differently but not sure there is anything. Just wish my body had accepted those embryos- they were really good!

Just got to stay positive for next time and hang on to the fact that I truly believe everything happens for a reason. 

I think I'll quit the board for a bit until I'm in a better place, but thanks again for all your support and I wish you all the very very best xxx


----------



## lou/s

Sorry mrshy. I no it doesn't help any but


----------



## Betty-Boo

Massive hugs all round    BFN's are so hard to deal with.  Thinking of you all.


Take very good care,


Tis xx




PS - would anyone mind if I removed the results section on the Hall of Fame?  I find it hard to fill out as I'm sure some find it hard to read.  It broke my heart when my BFP was changed to a mc ... Just a thought.


----------



## lou-lou12

MrsHY - so sorry it was a bfn for you sending you hugs  

Thetis I think removing the HOF is a good idea 

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Thanks Lou-lou, planning on keeping the list so everyone can see who's cycling where - but just removing the results.


Tis xx


----------



## kdb

Karen - welcome    I'm sorry to hear about your m/c but glad they are doing something different for your next cycle.  Is the lupus anticoagulant anything to do with blood clotting / thrombophilias?  If it is, will you be taking aspirin and / or Clexane to help thin the blood?  Best of luck xoxo


MrsHY - I'm sorry    Look after yourself and your DH xoxo   


Thetis - fine by me.


----------



## babybluz

Mrshy so sorry for your news  

Cassy really sorry your sad    glad  you have futures plans , maybe they want to make some adjustments to future treatment s.  Good luck  

I think I will be joining the bfn list , I only got 3days until Otd but last time I got my poss 2 lines 3days early.  Also my embies were only 5 and 7 cell at day 4 so I was not hopeful .
Well no more visitors now,  so I can wallow in my own self pity today.

BB


----------



## karen55

thanks for the welcome everyone. had my baseline and all good to go so just took my first progynova. back next thursday to check on lining and hopefully ill be good for transfer. i feel more positive today, just hope this time is different. Ive had my most success from FET despite the crappy odds and i do feel far better than a fresh cycle so thats something

kdb yes its the cotting problem. its been sightly raised on 5 different tests now so my gynae thinks aspirin should be enough and klexane isnt needed (i just wish she would give it me  ) and shes put me on high dose folic acid, hcg and an extra dose of cyclogest!

im so so sorry to the ladies who have had BFNs, sending you a big hug and lots of luck for the next round xxx


----------



## Sunshinequeen

Mrs HY and Cassy - so sorry to hear about your BFN's. This whole journey is so tough. Fingers crossed that you get your BFP's next time. I know how hard it is but try to stay strong. 

Sam J - how are you feeling now? Has the spotting stopped? It's amazing how worrying it continues to be after a BFP isn't it?! I hope you're feeling a bit better. Have your clinic booked you in for a 7 week scan?

Karen - welcome! I know what you mean about it being scarey when you've had pregnancy losses. I have now had 4 pregnancy losses. I have just had a BFP and am so scared. I'm trying to take it one day at a time but every time I get a twinge in my stomach and every time I go to the loo I worry that everything has gone wrong. . . At the moment all ok but I'm just praying that I get to my 7 week scan which is booked in for the 13 Sept. Thinking about whether to book in for a private scan at 6 and a bit weeks but will that be too early to see anything?? Generally feeling very tired and nauseous which is hopefully a good sign! Try to stay positive. I know how hard it is but like you I've had much better luck with FET. Hopefully at some point we all have to have some luck?!

Hi to everyone else. How are you all doing? Babybluz - lot long to go now until your OTD. Try to stay positive - lots of people have no symptoms. Thinking of you. 

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

Mrs HY & Cassy  I'm so so sorry ladies. Please don't give up on your dream xx


----------



## fat_cassy

Morning All - Thanks again for your thoughts and words of encouragement.  

I am now back to my normal determined self, trying not to take people's comments badly as I know people say silly things when they don't know what to say  

I had a great talk with my Nurse yesterday - My beta level was 0.05 !!!! that is half a 1   so even less than after my fresh cycle.

I asked her to talk to the Doctor to let me use one more frosty before we go all changing things, she will call me today.

I have no problem with the Hall of fame list - I like to know who is doing what when but the results list I refuse to look at  

Love and luck to all - I will be lurking around sending   to you all, even if I don't say much xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Results list has been removed.


    


Tis xx


----------



## osborne

good evening, 

just a quicky to say had et today - 2 day 3's onboard and everything crossed for otd 10th Sept.

xxx


----------



## adele10495

Hello Ladies   


                        I had my af on saturday so phoned my clinic and even though this cycle was late at 36 days I am still allowed to try for a natural cycle so I go in to the clinic on monday 3rd september at 2:15 which will be day 10 for a scan to see if they can see a follicle. Can any of you ladies share any advice of what happens after that and if any difference as on 36 day cycle. 




                  Thanks Adele


----------



## SamJ

Hiya 

Never done a natural cycle, well I have but  I had the progynova that fluffs up your womb lining.I'm presuming they are checking to make sure they know when you have ovulated so they can do the transfer.

Good luck Osborne  - hope it doesn't seem to far off

Cassy a lot of people don't know what to say, but its us that's got to live with the outcome.    

Bb hold off testing until OTd, and wishing you a bfp.

Mrshy good luck for the future . Sorry to see yor bfn.

Boowantsbaby ad Kdb  how are you both.

Sam


----------



## lou/s

Hi Adele I have just had a natural cycle fet and my cycle leading up was the same longer than normal 36 days 
Had scan day 10 and 12 then check for ovulation once lh surge went in 6 days later for et otd is 30 th 
Good luck with it x


----------



## Tracyxx

Hi Girls,

I'm having a medicated cycle and my baseline scan is tomorrow morning to check if my lining is thin and to collect my estrogen pills but I'm a little worried tonight because I'm still bleeding since my last period 11 days ago, not massively but enough to class as a light period. 

This isn't a surprise to me as i usually have long periods anyway but im worried if this will cause me any problems with my treatment? 

Thanks
Tracyx


----------



## babybluz

Tracy 
My clinics fet diary states its ok if your still bleeding at b/l scan. So long as your linings thinned then you go to next stage , if not you  DR a little longer .
So presuming it will be the same , I don't think it's a problem .
Good luck tomorrow  

BB


----------



## Swanage

Morning ladies, well the embryologist just called to say they wiill thaw all four of my blasts this afternoon and pick the best two in the morning for e/t, she said its likely to be around 11 but will confirm.   now I just need to hope they survive and are strong. X
How is everyone today? I'm planning a nice day with my friend and her three children (busy day) I thought that should keep my mind occupied lol x


----------



## lou/s

That's great news swanage good luck 
I have been naughty and poas yesterday and today one normal clear blue and one clear blue digital 
And never thought I would write this but I got a bfp 
Early days though official otd Thursday and bloods so keeping fingers crossed at the minute 
But further than I've ever got before!
X


----------



## Ruthyshimona

Had FET yesterday! 4 embryos thawed 2 survived 1 good quality 1 not so good quality! put both back! I feel nothing, been trying to rest but really struggling cause I'm worried that it's not worked. I just keep praying     this 2ww is terrible!!! don't find out till 10/09/12 sticky vibes to y'all and hoping for BFP for everyone


----------



## Jujube

Fab news lou/s - fingers crossed until OTD!


----------



## kdb

Lou! Yayyyyy!!!!!

Swanage - fan news! Go go super embies ++++++++

Girls - those who've done a medicated cycle, did you do your last sniff the night before you started progesterone, or did you start progesterone and sniff twice that day (first thing and lunchtime)? I'm sure it's the former but the nurse I saw today said the latter (although I know she's new and isn't 100% certain on some things).

Thanks!


----------



## Swanage

lou/s congrats   goods luck for thursday xx
thanks ladies, im trying to stay calm but im nervous for my frosties   but i need   im sure they will be fine xx
kdb id ring and check as im on a medicated but with jabs and i stopped my jabbing the day before the bum bullets!!! by the way how many bullets is everyone else on as im on four??    and thought this was alot xx


----------



## kdb

Swanz - I'm on two BBs but with a jab of 100mg of Prontogest as well. Four does sound a lot but you can't have too much progesterone so I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Swanage

yeah i guess id rather have more than not enough but im never of the loo in the morning and before bed... this could be the first cycle i lose weight on lol.
is the injection the same as bullets? will you have to do that for 12 weeks if it works? x


----------



## kdb

Yep, same stuff although tends to be better absorbed by the body (not sure how/why but at £6 a pop it should be!!). It's because of my immune issues; progesterone is an anti-inflammatory so can help calm elements of an overactive immune system. Will be on it (and the BBs) til 12w (please please  ). I remember getting v v bunged-up on progesterone last time - you might find you go from one extreme to the other!


----------



## Swanage

wow thats expensive but it would be worth it... well good luck hun and keep us upto date   it all goes well xx


----------



## lou/s

Thanks everyone for congrats I no nothing is Definate yet it's so unfair that this infertility even takes away the pleasure of seeing a bfp as we are all to aware of what could still go wrong!!


----------



## karen55

gosh this is a busy thread!!! Ive took 3 doses of progynova and i feel as sick as a dog!! I always go like this on it. i absolutely cannot bare the smell of hot food so am living on fruit and cereal for the next few weeks. once the cyclogest starts ill feel better so its not too long! Can i ask how much cyclogest everyone takes?? I usually have taken one pesserie twice a day but this time im taking 3. im not sure how to fit the third one in when in work as if i stand up straight away itll all fall out!!!!   hahahaha. i dont know wether to use the day time one as a suppositorie!!!

COngratulations lou thats fab!

Tracy i was still bleeding in my baseine yesterday, they said lots of ppl are. My lining was ony 2mm despite the bleeding!!

good luck to everyone in the 2ww,  soo feel your pain! Im horrific during it. will be posting every 5 mins with every twinge, dizzy spell, mausea blah bah blah!!!!!

hello to everyone else im still working out where every1s up to!


----------



## kdb

Karen, I personally prefer the back door for cyclogest. Much less messy.


----------



## Swanage

Karen I'll agree with kdb it's less messy in the   plus in the front I found I often got sore and sometimes thrush! I'm on four a day do two morning two night, but Iv been doing them an hour apart as sometimes it causes the need for the loo tmi x


----------



## Swanage

Morning ladies just a quick post to say I had the call and one is perfect and ready and only one other is trying to do something? But they will see if it's any good when I get there, if not just one to transfer, I feel slightly down but that one must be strong to have made it this far right? I'm in for transfer at 10.30 so I'll update after that x


----------



## adele10495

Lou/s - Congratulations hun  that this is the start of something  and I hope I have your luck. I am feeling really nervous for my day 10 scan on monday  . Just hoping my body is going to play ball as I was 4 stone lighter last time! The joys of pcos  !! 

Swanage- I wish you the best of luck for your et today    

What clinics is everyone at? I am at crgw at llantrisant (cardiff) moved my 3 frozen blast embryos from LWC swansea in march as the new clinic has better success rates.

 Good luck to everyone!!!


----------



## Tracyxx

Hi Girls,

Thanks you so much for all your advice yesterday re bleeding at baseline scan and you where totally right it didn't matter at all and everything was great so we came home with all our meds and have to go back for our next scan on the 14th and they said our E/T will be somewhere around the 18/19th. 

I'm sorry for my lack of personals but i've been trying to stay away as the wait for everything to start was driving me   .

Tracyx


----------



## abike78

Good Morning Ladies

I have not been on here for a long while.

I have today started by nasal spray for an FET Transfer with the hope that we can transfer 2 embryos.  One being at blastocyst stage and one at day 2.  

The reason they are different stages if that they are from different clinics.

The day 2 is from BH and the blasto is from Lister.  We had success after transferring to Lister from Bourne for our third attempt and my daughter has just turned 1!!!

I was just wondering if anyone was around the same time in their cycle as myself.  I was prescribed Microgyn due to erratic periods and have today started the nasal spray after being on the pill for 21 days.

I really hope that this FET work and that we get success as last month I had to have my right tube and ovary removed due to ovarian cysts and am worried that this may hinder a fresh cycle.

I look forward to hearing from you all and wish you all the best of luck...

Lots of baby dust coming your way!!

Nicky

xxx


----------



## Swanage

Hi ladies I'm back home and with two frosties on board   the other one had started to expand and was doing ok when we got there so we had Both put back, just got to wait untill blood test next Thursday! Thanks for the support xx


----------



## kdb

Abike, welcome    Sounds like our little ones are a couple of weeks apart. Hope you're fully recovered from your op and your cycle goes smoothly xoxo

Swanz - great news!!   So am I reading right that your clinic does a bHCG test in just over a week? 

Tracy, glad the ball is rolling for you now xoxo

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Swanage

Hi kdb yeah it's 9days! Should be ten but the lady got it wrong on the desk and there's no other appointments now! But they said they will still detect it on day 9..... Iv always just poas so this is first blood test for me! (well for this anyway) xx


----------



## adele10495

Swanage- Well done on having to frosties on board   for you that you will get your    result that you deserve. I hope I will be lucky enough to just have one of my frosties survive


----------



## lou-lou12

Adele - I am at CRGW too...... I love it there  

Swan age -congrats on being pups hun.... Got everything crossed for you

Hi to everyone else..... I had my viability scan today and everything looked perfect! So far only one baby detected but that happened last time too so because of our history of embryos splitting and hiding we have to go back in 2 weeks to check there is definitely only 1 Babba. We have everything crossed xxx


----------



## osborne

hi all, 

lou12 - great all went well today x

swanage - congrats on being pupo x

abike - welcome and good luck on your cycle

lou/s -congrats fab news! 

ruthy - welcome, know what u mean about the 2ww!

hi to anyone else I've missed hope you're all good. AFM, I am only 2dp3dt and already sympton analysing! cramps today on and off and some shooting pain in left groin... could be good, could be bad I know you can never tell but oh, it plays with your head! I read my diary from last cycle back yesterday to compare the same stage    My 1 yr old dd is keeping me entertained though!!! we're still away enjoying 5* hotel in warm sunny Warsaw where our lovely clinic is so making the most of the time away.


----------



## fat_cassy

Morning All - have had the week from hell, take a seat this may take awhile............................................

So after my  my clinic said the Specialist wanted to talk to me before we try another FET, I finally managed to get an appointment scheduled and it is 13th October !!! I was super annoyed and had a cry to my nurse.

Any who, long story short she went into bat for me with the Doc and requested I be allowed to do a natural FET before he changes anything, just to cover all my bases, to my shock he has finally come back with a YES !!!!!!  

So here I sit in little old New Zealand waiting for Af to turn up so I can call the clinic. Very Happy me  

Now for the stress bit .......................................

Af is now a week late - I am never late   so if anyone finds AF can you send her back to me.


Then DH came home from work last week mumbling something about meetings blah blah blah - I didn't listen because I never do ......................
Anyway, they had a meeting at his work yesterday and 125 Guys are being made redundant !!!!!!!  

For now he is not on the chopping block but we find out for sure in 2 weeks - Yet another 2ww from hell  

So needless to say my stress is through the roof - no wounder Af refuses to show.

Thanks for reading my novel - I feel a bit better  




I know I have personals somewhere here too .......................

nope lost them but Yay Lou  

Sending love and luck to you all xx


----------



## Hope.x

Hi Everyone! 

Can I join please? 
I'm due to start my medication next month, 10th September. I keep thinking about doing a natural FET-please tell me your thoughts on this. 

I have had two chemical pregnancies this year, one from a fresh cycle and one from a frozen. 
I feel scared and alone but yet excited and supported by my DH! 

Sarah..x


----------



## kdb

Lou-lou - well done!!  Lovely news on your scan xoxo


----------



## Betty-Boo

Thetis said:


> Welcome to the who, when, where thread ..... A place to see at a glance, who is currently cycling.
> 
> If you want to be added to the list - please PM me - if you post your details within the threads there is a chance it maybe overlooked I'd hate to unintentionally miss anyone from the list
> 
> 
> 
> Tis x x
> *Here's to a fabulous 2012*
> 
> [csv=]
> Name ,Date FET ,OTD
> 
> Slb628,,,
> Babybluz,17 Aug,,
> 
> ****,****,****,****
> Swanage,29 Aug,6 Sep,
> osborne,27 Aug,10 Sep
> Tracyx,12 Sep,,
> kdb,Sep,,
> Loopymoo,Sep,
> [/csv]


----------



## lou-lou12

Aww thanks ladies.... Means so much

We have a long way to go but are taking it a day at a time  

Thanks for your support xx


----------



## abike78

Hi all

Thank you for the welcomes...

I have today started on the Synarel and my god, I forgot how awful this stuff was...  Gives me awful sneezing fits and tastes revolting, but hey hoo, it is one of those things that has to be done.

I am just finding my feet with everyone on here and will come back with some personals but in the meantime thank you for making me feel so welcome and send all my best wishes to everyone. 

Nicky


----------



## Tracyxx

Hi Girls,

LouLou fantastic news I am so pleased everything was looking well at the scan and it was just 1 healthy baby just what you had hoped for 

Cassy well done on standing your ground, a/f is with me right now but I am totally fed up with her cause she's been here for 12 days so I'll send her your way ASAP  

Osborne good luck on your 2ww they are a real nightmare but at least you've got your DD to keep you busy while you wait.

Nicky this may sound silly but how do they transfer a blast and a 2 day old embryo? Do they transfer them together or will they let the 2 day old embryo grow on to blast, I'm sorry for being a bit thick  .

AFM I had the day from hell yesterday as after much persuasion my clinic had finally agreed to let me have steroids this cycle from day 5/6 but then at my scan yesterday they decided to change it so i start them after transfer.  Now what benefit they think they will have after transfer is beyond me but anyway I spent half the day angry and the other half in tears thinking this cycle was going to be a waste of time but thankfully 2 very lovely F/F ladies came to my rescue and helped me find a solution so I'm happy again and back on track and I am ever so grateful to the ladies for their help, they really have no idea how much they have helped give me peace of mind more than anything so I will be forever grateful to them  .

Tracyx


----------



## KELZ29

Hey Ladies, 
its been a very long time since i have been on here....after 3 and a half months waiting from our 1st failed ivf cycle, we are now well into our treatment for the frozen embryo transfer.  
I had 1 scan last week, and all was OK and the buserelin is doing what its supposed to..so on the tablets now to, scan tomorrow to make sure my lining is thick and ready for transfer  I'm hoping this will be next week...fingers crossed!  
We have 6 frostie's waiting and our putting 2 back this time, so I'm just praying they thaw out OK, I've been told they thaw them all out at once to give you a better chance...oh i pray they all do well   
If anyone is or has gone through a FET, i would love to hear your advice or experiences please?
thank you
God bless
    
   

Moderator Note: Merged with FET current cyclers for more support


----------



## lou/s

Otd today clinic have confirmed bfp my blood test came back 108   Things all stay ok still so scared 
Posting from I phone at work will catch up with everyone's posts laters
Hope everyone's doing ok x


----------



## Hope4aMiracle

Congrats to all of you who have got your BFP's recently, although I don't post much I follow all of your news. It has made me believe that FET's do work.

For all of those who have not had such good news, you are all strong, determined and inspirational women and I admire your ability to be able to pick yourselves up and think to the future.

My FET is due in the coming days. I am at the ARGC who don't give you a set date, they monitor you on a daily basis and then decide when is the best day for transfer, but I was told to stop the suprecur yesterday and start the dreaded bum bullets so I think transfer is imminent. Back in for a scan and bloods tomorrow morning so hopefully I should know more then.

Good luck to you all!


----------



## yellowhope

Hi Girls
Im in a bit of a panic. I had 2 three day embryos transferred last Wednesday and have started to spot brownish pink at 1pm today.  My otd is next Wednesday is there any chance this might be implantation? I'm on progynova 8mg and cyclogest 400mg twice daily.  In my last cycle earlier this year I bled well before my otd as well. Do frozen embryos implant later? Help.....


----------



## kdb

Yellow, yes could well be implantation! Fingers crossed! I would call clinic just in case they want you to add a bum bullet at lunchtime but they'll prob just say to take it easy and let them know if it turns red or gets heavier. 

Lou/s - hooray!! Congrats!!!

Hope - I started progesterone yesterday and will hopefully have ET on Monday so we may be 2ww buddies


----------



## divegirl99

Hi KELZ29,

I'm afraid i can't give any insight as we are just behind you with our first failed ICSI and awaiting FET (we have 2 blasts frozen) but I'd love to know how you get on and if you can give me any tips I'd be grateful.

xx


----------



## PalmTree

Hello everyone,

I will have my 1st FET tomorrow afternoon and it will be completely free of drugs. This time I'm feeling more relax and less stressfull after the failed ICSI+IVF last March.

I've been doing acupuncture since March and this time I'll have 2 sessions tomorrow (pre & post transfer). I've decided not reading too much this time but if anyone has a good advise for tomorrow FET I'd be delighted to hear it.

Thanks,

PalmTree 

Moderator Note: Merged with current cyclers for more support


----------



## lynzb

Hi kel, I did my fresh same time as you and waiting to do FET now. All the best gun, I will look out for your BFP XX


----------



## yellowhope

Thanks Kdb for replying.  Passed some red blood at 5.30. Have just emailed a consultant as clinic shut.  Feel really sad...


----------



## osborne

Hi ladies, on phone tonight so just a quick hello and to say welcome to hopex and if u have a regular cycle natural fet is easier as quick process and no meds - I'm currently on
2ww on natural cycle and far less stressful etc but I do fear my body will let me down if that makes sense? Lou/s great news on your hcg x yellow   hope u hear from
Consultant and bleeding stops x hope4 & kdb good luck for forthcoming et x hi to everyone else!


----------



## babybluz

What an emotional day I've had ...
This morning my test was negative according to the Hubby as I couldn't look myself . I  then picked up the test opened the curtains and looked at the test before throwing it away and saw 2lines ! Went for blood test only to be knocked back down with a negative .
Its been hard keeping my emotions in check round my 2yo _dd 

Its hard to come to terms with the finality of it as no more Ivf for us , I overstimulated with Ohss so bad Dr s  advised no more Ivf  tx , so now no more frozen left and the end of fertility for us       

Good luck on your journeys ladies 

BB


----------



## Jujube

So sorry bb.....


----------



## age_789

Hi ladies just wanted to give an update on my FET.

I'm now 8 weeks along and had first scan and have twins. Both embryos took and we are blown away. Both where 5 day blasts one was not as strong as the other but in the end they both worked lm I am on bed rest as I have a torn placenta but I just wanted to say that FET do work.

Have been reading on and off and sending huge hugs to all bfns and big congrats to all bfps. 

Thinking of you all zx


----------



## luckychance

Hi
Just dropping by as i woud be interested to hear too, we have one frozen embryo that we've decided we would only like to try with drug free... 

Can I ask do you have a number of embryos that they will take out? 

Out of interest will you still need progesterone support? It's really interesting that you are also having acupuncture.. I'll keep a look out for how you get on,

All the best for tomorrow


----------



## karen55

Hi everyone sorry ive been MIA ive been busy in work! Well 7 days until lining day and 10 days until my beauties come out of the freezer. Ive been a complete wreck in the build up to this but now im surprisingly calm. im sure itll all alter when the bullets start next week!!!

mixed bag of news on here today, some wonderful (congratulations!)

BB im ever so sorry to read your news, sending you a great big hug xxxxxxxxxxx

yellowhope 1 week after one of my FETs i had some light bleeding around this time which was implantation. i hope it stops for u now lv. Let us kinow what the clinic say tomorrow xxxxxxxxx

is there a list or something which tells me where everyones up too?? i havent got a clue!


----------



## fat_cassy

Hey all

BB - I am so sorry  

I have made progress with my clinic and tomorrow will be day 1 for my FET natural cycle. 
My Doctor has said if this one fails to implant then he wants me to have a hysteroscopy so he can have a look around, problem is it costs $1000.

Fingers crossed for me that this blast is a good one.

Sending love and luck to you all


----------



## Jujube

Congrats age - makes two of us having twinnies from FET!!


----------



## pickwick

Babybluz I am so sorry, thinking of you.x


----------



## Sweetnats

sorry to hear you news BB x


----------



## MrsHY

BB I'm so sorry. I know words don't do it justice but you will move on and you will be fine. It's just going to take a bit of time. So sorry x


----------



## Tracyxx

Hi Girls  ,

BB I am so sorry babes  .

Cassy I am so glad you are getting to try a natural FET, Sunday is day 1 for me and my transfer will be around the 17th so we might be 2ww buddies  .

Age that is fantastic news just remember to follow Dr's orders and take it easy.

My cycle officially starts on Sunday and I have decided I would like to try taking baby aspirin this time but I'm not sure what cycle day I should start taking it?, and does anyone know if it is safe to take along with Predisolone?

Tracyx


----------



## Swanage

hi ladies how are we all today? im having an extremley weird day, iv had the same symptons i had last two bfp but earlier (im only 3dp5dt) and im scared its all in my head? im really dizzy at times and gone of my favourite pasta lunch? but im still having af type pains so i dont want to get excited yet... xx


----------



## karen55

Swanage hope those feelings are the real deal hun       AF pains are just a thick lining anyway so ignore those pangs! (please remind me i said that when im in the 2ww!!! 

Tracey my gynae said get cracking straight away on the aspirin so the blood is as thinned as its going to be!!

Cassy yayayayayay for a start date. dont worry about that $1000 yet, one thing at a time    

hi everyone else!!!! 9 days to go till transfer for me and im getting more and more nervous. i just it to be here now!! whats everyone up to this weekend??  Does anyone feel tired and sickly on progynova. i always have some very mild symptoms buts it really strong this time??


----------



## LoopyMoo

BB - So sorry   

Tracy - I've been taking baby Aspirin for 3 months now.  

Hello to everyone else   

Well, I had my baseline scan on day 23 of DR on Wednesday.  My lining measured 11.6 yet my bloods were just as they should be.  There was much scratching of heads which was very disconcerting!  I have to swap from Synarel to Buserelin and go for another scan in a fortnight.  Has anyone had or heard of anyone else having this?


----------



## karen55

loopy moo did u have AF??


----------



## LoopyMoo

Hi Karen55 - Yes I had AF on day 8 of DR, normal in that it was heavy, clotty (sorry TMI) and lasted usual 5 days.  Day 21 I had some light bleeding on and off and nothing since.  Last tx, I had to DR for an additional week to get my lining to reduce ever so slightly but nothing like this!


----------



## No1 rainbow princess

Hello,

I'm about to embark on another tx N am very keen for this to work out differently from my last ones  
Hoping you guys could offer me any tips, anything you've read or done or heard about through cycle buddies, anything really even if not prooven.
On my fresh go this year I drank lots of whey to go vanilla protein drink n done Accupuncture n used organic shower gel, on my fets I relaxed a bit and didn't do these things, this fet though I'm thinking to start whey to go again as I hear protein helps with the lining... I'm unsure about acupuncture?...I'm unsure of the benefits of organic products?... Also I'm wondering if I should have time off work? Eat organic? Drink pineapple juice? Drink milk? Do yoga? Hop on one leg whilst naked with an orange in my mouth?
Anything at all that woulld help that I should be doing... Pls let me know...

Thanks in advance 

Moderator Note: Merged with current FET cyclers for more support


----------



## Biriyani

I think the hopping on one leg  thing should work...

On my successful one, I did nothing special diet-wise and had an Ofsted inspection for a week in the middle of it...exercise-wise, I walked to work every day (35 mins each way).

I'm not sure what made it work, but I do know that I just felt so much more normal with a FET that I was probably much more relaxed than with the IVFs.

Do try hopping on one leg though...

Good luck x x x


----------



## fat_cassy

Hi all

Day 1 today - whoop whoop  

Now to keep calm and let my body take over.

On the downside my partners work is going through redundancies so I may be a bit mental doing this cycle at the same time as all this stress.

But I have never been the sort of girl who runs from a challenge  .

Sending lots of love and Luck


----------



## fat_cassy

Hi Kel

I have just finished my medicated FET cycle, I found it so much easier than the IVF cycle, less drugs less side effects.

I had a BFN last month but am beginning a natural FET cycle today, so it can't be that bad.

Best advice - stay away from the HPT, don't analyse your "symptoms" as the meds can mimic pregnancy, get plenty of rest and be kind to yourself.

xx


----------



## yellowhope

BB- I'm so sorry 
Girls thanks for your advice. The consultant emailed me back and said that nothing can be done but to continue on with the meds and then test next Wednesday as per the treatment schedule. I've had no more bleeding since last night just a little brown staining today.  Trying to keep calm.  I think we have given up as I bled well before my otd on my last fresh cycle earlier this year.  It started similarly and I'm on higher dose of cyclogest this time.  I'm praying for a miracle.
Cassy good luck for starting your cycle.

Hi to everyone else xx Yellow


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

Quick update: CD8 and had my 1st scan. Womb lining is 8.1mm and will get the blood results back at lunchtime 

Will do personal later xx


----------



## lou-lou12

Hi boo.... Good to see you back xxxx


----------



## fat_cassy

Morning All

Well progress has been made big time  

I have my first blood test on the 10th September and should have FET around the 20th of September.

I am also allowed to take low dose asprin - this I am thrilled about, Hopefully my lining is nice and fluffy and ready to accept our frosty.

Tracy - I think you asked about the dosage etc, I recommend you talk to your Doctor or nurse first   but I take 1x75mg tablet once a day. (I take it at lunch) I will take it until I am 12 weeks pregnant   if I get pregnant.

Boo - nice lining hun xx

Yellow - I know everyone is different but brown blood is better than bright red and one of the girls from my IVF support group was bleeding and convinced it was all over and is now 6 weeks Pregnant. I have lots crossed for you  

No 1 Rainbow - There are a million "tips" for a successful FET but In my opinion - and this is ONLY my opinion, if your frosty is going to stick it does not matter what you do. Keep hydrated yes but don't force down liters and liters of fluids, as for the pineapple some swear by it, eating a whole pineapple including the core over your 2ww but I have also read you would need to eat about 8 a day to get the good benefits.
Brazil nuts are another thing to try - but a diet with "good" fats will work just as well, Avocado, oily fish, olive oil.

I have not had a successful FET cycle yet but I do know I will !!! 

Rest up, watch funny movies, treat yourself to a haircut and massage if you can, just be nice to yourself. An you can always come here with worries, these girls are awesome


----------



## karen55

CAsey im loving your pma!!!! Yay for the aspirin!!  

boo did u get ur results??

hope i think your still think its not over for you yet hunny, not by a mile. not TOO much longer (altho i know it seems forever)   

princess- ive done allsorts, strict diets, worked all the way though, done nothing all the way through. Ive done acupuncture hypnofertility, raiki u name it. I firmly believe all you can do is keep yourself really busy and distract your mind as much as possible as the trauma really does go on in there!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Loopy on one cycle i had to DR for longer even with AF. It ony ever happened once. they just said to me that the AF wasnt heavy enough and sometimes they get that. I had a second AF and all was fine (incidentally i got my first BFP that cycle!)

After feelin mega worried for the last few weeks ive switched to the looming transfer butterflies. Im so nervous about the defrost and im so nervous non will make it, Plus theres the actual transfer to get thru then. Im going on my own this time, not relishing the long drive ill be a bag of nerves!


----------



## Betty-Boo

Thetis said:


> Welcome to the who, when, where thread ..... A place to see at a glance, who is currently cycling.
> 
> If you want to be added to the list - please PM me - if you post your details within the threads there is a chance it maybe overlooked I'd hate to unintentionally miss anyone from the list
> 
> 
> 
> Tis x x
> 
> *Here's to a fabulous 2012*
> 
> [csv=]
> Name ,Date FET ,OTD
> 
> Slb628,,,
> Babybluz,17 Aug,,
> 
> ****,****,****,****
> Swanage,29 Aug,6 Sep,
> osborne,27 Aug,10 Sep
> Tracyx,19 Sep,,
> kdb,Sep,,
> Loopymoo,Sep,
> fat_cassy,Sep,
> karen55,10 Sep,23 Sep
> 
> [/csv]


----------



## adele10495

Hiya Ladies,
                    I got my day 10 scan for natural embryo transfer on monday. What sort of lining thickness would they be hoping for my period was late at a 36 day cycle so not sure what to expect and not sure if my clinic crgw do bloods?


----------



## fat_cassy

Hi Adele my lining for my medicated FET was 12mm at my day 10 scan.

I believe anything from 7mm upwards is "good"  all the best for your FET


----------



## LoopyMoo

Morning all   

Cassy - I too am loving your PMA... where did you get it from, I am seriously lacking in that department?

Karen - Thanks it's good to know that others have to extend DR sometimes too.

Adele - Good luck for your scan tomorrow

Afm, well just did my second Buserelin injection... ouchy, they have given me some rather medieval looking needles, not like the small fine ones I used tx 1 and 2!!  Still got ovary type ache so   that this is a good sign.


----------



## adele10495

Thank you everyone for advice really nervous for my scan tomorrow just have a feeling it will bad new   Goodluck to everyone else


----------



## fat_cassy

Hi all
There is no secret to my attitude, I have to believe that this will work  

And if this cycle is a bust then my Doc has plenty more ideas for me.

I guess I have to keep positive because stressing is doing me no good, If we were able to get pregnant naturally then we would not give up on our first months of trying, Once the money starts to run out it may be another matter altogether  

For now all I can do is trust my Doc and put a little faith in my body.

I find it easy to set little goals.

1. Grow some good eggs - well I did that 19 to be exact  
2. Have a good intro between the sperm and eggs, we did that too 12 Fertilized.
3. Have the embies make it to Blast, we did that and had 5 perfect blasts.
4. Have a successful transfer - well did that too
5. Positive Blood test - Not yet but that's on the way
6. Have a successful defrost - Did that
7. Positive Blood test - Not this time but it will happen

And all I do is keep going through the list of steps until we get our 

You have to look back and see how far you have come, every step is a step closer to having a baby.

Love and luck to you all


----------



## sugarsweet

hi Lady's don't know what thread to be on but was wondering if there is some advice please heres my story 
i just had my fist ivf cycle ending in a bfn on the 31/9/12   i had 14 eggs 7 for me 7 for recipient out of my 6 3 fertilized on day 3 i had a 4 cell 8 cell and 9 cell, i was advised to hav the 8 cell put back and see if the other two would make it to blast to freeze by day 5 9 cell was blast and ready cell 4 made it by day 6 but was told not very good so i have one frozen blast left now i don't know if to go for a nother cycle or go for my snow babie so any success story's or advice would be great thank you all and good luck on your fet x


----------



## yellowhope

Hi Girls

Cassy I've just read your post about your goals-that is such a great way to look at the treatment.  I could definately do with a dose of positivity like that.   My husband has been saying things like that too.  The bleeding has stopped , nothing since Friday so hopefully we are not out  

Sugarsweet, sorry to hear about your BFN.  I have had 3 fresh cycles and this is my first FET.  The FET is definately much easier in terms of no EC, which I found very tough each time due to large no. of eggs collected. Apart from bleeding early on this 2ww, this has definately been an easier cycle compared to my others.

Adele, Best of luck for tomorrow.

A big Hi to everyone else!!!


----------



## sugarsweet

thank you Hun how many did you have back i only have one blast so really worried it will end in bfn as only the one to rely on tho for some feeling some thing is telling me that snow baby is the one good luck Hun sending you lots of sticky baby dust x


----------



## yellowhope

Sugarsweet- I had two day three embryos put back.  They had been frozen on day of fertilisation and then thawed and allowed to develop in the lab until they were day 3 .  Blastocysts are supposed to have a higher percentage result in pregnancy so if I were you I would be feeling good that your embryo had got that far


----------



## sugarsweet

i do feel good and gutted at the same time so many things going on in my head, i have been looking up on net and it says that my blast might not make the thew another thing I'm worried about is if they put the best one back on day 3 (which ended in my bfn  ) does that mean my blast was not as good. As on day 3 it had 9 cells not 8 !! i would rather go for a simple approach as though i did not find the ivf as bad as i thought it was going to be it's  still something i would like to try and avoid i think i will have to have a good long talk to the Doctor on the 5th thank you xx


----------



## le peep

Hi Ladies,
i am very new to this, i hope its ok to join this thread?  i need some feed back from you lovely ladies as I feel  I am lost.
at 36 years old, with my AMH AT 3.2 and LH quite high, my DH sperm is not top quality, doctor  predicted i wont respond very well and therefore i should do two cycles of stimulation, freeze embryos at both and then at the end de-freeze and choose the best ones to put back.
I have just finished fist cycle, very stressful, now its here i need you opinion, my results where as follows: produced 8 eggs, collected 7 good size, 6 ICSI fertilized on day 1, day two i had 3 of 2 cells, 2 of 3 cells and 1 of 5 cells embryos, the third day i am down to five embryos: 2 top quality at 6 cells, 2 top quality at 5 cells, 1 good quality at 5 cells, and today they will freeze!  we didnt have a choice to put them back as i did not do Dummy 3D sis yet, SO, is that a good result? do you think we exceeded my doctors predictions?  i am going to book to see him again, but i want to know if my results are good, so if he suggested i still go for the next stimulation cycle, i could discuss this with him with new light.
please help, i am torn and really dont want to do another cycle unless my results are really bad. ( ps, at this stage, they can not tell if its grade AA or else and its going to be frozen before developing further. help


----------



## fat_cassy

Hi guys, I will throw in my 2 cents worth

*Le Peep* - Did you know freeze all cycles are actually the norm in Asia ?? The theory is your body has been through so much with the drugs and if you wait for FET you will only be putting back the strongest (survived freeze and thaw) and your body is all recovered from the drugs so more ready to accept the emby.
I am no embryologist but from my experience we Had 19 eggs and ended up with 5 Blasts - 2x5day and 3x6day so I would say you Did get good numbers  as for grading here in NZ they do not put much stock in the grading, they look for good embies that defrost well and start to expand.

I guess your Doctor is trying to give you the best chance at success by harvesting as many as your body will give while you still give them. It can take a while to work your way through all your frosties and if your levels are off I personally would harvest as many as I could before I started FET. But that's just me.

*Sugarsweet* - STAY AWAY FROM GOOGLE !!!!!!  I had 5 blasts, 1xday5 was put back fresh  then 1xday5 was put back for my FET cycle and again  I now have 3xday6 waiting for me. I look at it this way - They did put back a goodie for your fresh cycle but if your frostie survives the thaw (and loads do ) it's a nice strong one and there is no reason why it will have any less chance than your fresh.
And again in New Zealand they only do single transfer SET and we have loads of success.

Love and luck to you all


----------



## sugarsweet

thank you hun i,m going crazy here lol xx


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

Like ADELE I'm in tomorrow for CD10 scan and bloods  I don't OV till Friday-ish so ET should be nice week

Good luck Adele  

I'm rubbish at keeping up to date with everyone  had a really busy weekend with our wedding anniversary and photo shoot today. Got to be at the clinic for 7:30 (with Lucky in tow!) so having an early night 

Thinking of you all xx


----------



## adele10495

Goodluck boo inbox me tomorrow if you like we can keep each other upto date. Happy wedding anniversary. My mam & sister are going to look after the twins for me tomorrow thankfully. What clinic are you in? I dunno when I will ovulate as my period was a week late at 36 days so hoping I can still do a natural cycle. Will find out tomorrow anyway


----------



## fat_cassy

Good luck Adel and Boo for your bloods today xx


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

Scan done! Lining is 9mm now. They took bloods and gave me clearblue OV sticks. Definitely feeling that pre-OV ache now ... 

I had to take Lucky with me :-/ he's currently screeching for me to get the car moving, so only a quick update 

Good luck Adele honey xx


----------



## adele10495

Fantastic news Boo- I don't think I will have the good luck your having though   . Will update tonight though as scan is at 215 


Thanks everyone for the good luck vibes anyway


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

Oh Adele ...keep up that PMA hon!!  x


----------



## Tracyxx

Morning Girls,

Boo thats fantastic news, not long now until transfer day   

Adele good luck for today, fingers crossed your lining is nice & thick   

Cassy did a/f finally show up?

AFM im a little worried today as i started downregulating on the 11th August and a/f came after 7 days,  the first few days where really bad but then it became just like a normal period.  I went for my scan 11 days later still lightly bleeding and they said my lining was perfect as it was as thin as it could possible be (I'm not surprised after 11 days of bleeding), the next morning it had all stopped or so i thought but by bed time i was spotting again and have been ever since so ive basically been bleeding/spotting for 17 days   .  Yesterday was Day 1 so i started my estrogen (6mg a day) so im hoping the bleeding will stop now, but has anyone had any problems like this? or have any ideas why this is happening?

Thanks Girls x


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

Tracy - afraid I don't have any advice as I'm doing a natural cycle. Is it worth speaking to your clinic? x


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

Nurse called earlier saying the doctor wants me in tomorrow as the follicle (due to OV) is on the large side ...No ****! Explains why I'm in so much pain around OV.. I know I'm not due to OV for another few days. All the prodding they did this mornings scan had me gripping hold of the pram in pain as I left the clinic... 

Hopefully this follicle won't affect this cycle :-/ 

Fingers crossed for you Adele xx


----------



## sugarsweet

hi ladys have you got any advice please i just had my first ivf that ended in a bfn, i had 3 fertilized eggs on day 3 i had 1-9cell 1-8cell and one 4-cell they put the 8 cell back as this was the right cell number for a day 3 transfer  and waited to see if the other two would make it to blast the 4 cell made it but not good enough the 9 cell by day 5 was a good hatching blast, so do i go for fet or a fresh cycle I'm so confused right now  x


----------



## adele10495

Hiya Boo,

Well my scan was for 215 got there at 155 and didn't go in until 245 the scan was very unpleasant and my lining was 6.8mm the consultant said I have to start testing from wednesday until sunday if I don't get my surge I have to have another scan on monday. My clinic doesn't do bloods and they gave me ovulation sticks the cheapest brand when I got home I saw they were a year out of date I was so annoyed. I have bought my own clearblue ones now and have been told to test the same time each day between 10-8pm. Oh well time will only tell if I can have a natural cycle or medicated cycle. Goodluck to everyone else and best of luck boo for tomorrow


----------



## fat_cassy

Hey Guys

Not much going on with me - Af arrived on the 1st of September  

Then AF finished today the 4th  

Have a blood test on the 10th and transfer date will be around the 19th ish.

Feels weird to be doing a cycle with no drugs, needles or shoving things up my Va jay jay  

Love and Luck to you all


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

FET Debate - http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-19468026

Adele -  cheap brand & out of date! Tut tut! I'd go for clearblue, i never show OV on the basic eBay OPKs. Are they happy with your scan results? I have a 28 day cycle so OV a lot earlier than you, so don't compare my results with yours! Stay positive hon.. Hope those gorgeous twins are ok

FatCassy - Yay for AF and a short visit! Last one for at least 9mths, so she can bugger off 

SugarSweet - sorry about your bfn   My Lucky was a hatching blastocyst  so I don't see why it wouldn't work... What does your clinic suggest?

AFM - womb lining is thickening up nicely, follicle is getting bigger..... Just awaiting that lunchtime call about this surge. I know it's not happened, as it's only CD12. These early morning rush hour driving is knackering me out!

/links


----------



## sugarsweet

hi boo thank you for  reply   i got to see dr tomorrow so will find out then i have just the one snow baby and did not no if to go for it or fresh again, tho i think fet will be so much easier it helps to hear storys like yours i must say, i will keep you up dated and good luck with your next fet   x


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

Good luck with the appointment tomorrow!!!  let us know how it goes xx


----------



## Faithope

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2197670/Women-having-fertility-treatment-benefit-freezing-embryos.html 

I have had a BFP (chem) from a FET, BFN from fresh, feel good now I have read this as FET, to me, has always come across as 'second best' TX, now things are changing 

Good luck wherever you are in your TX, I will be here more when I am into D/R ing 

/links


----------



## Jujube

Faith hope - love your avatar!!!

Similar article here in the Guardian - http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2012/sep/04/ivf-embryos-frozen-healthier-babies?CMP=EMCNEWEML1355

J

/links


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

Ladies... My clinic say I'm having ET on Monday, however I haven't OV yet and I've got 5day blasts... 

Surely you do Et is based on you OV then however many days the embryo is frozen at? 

Confused!


----------



## adele10495

That seems strange Boo I suppose they are the professionals so we have to trust their instinct lol!! I am feeling right down in the dumps today   .    for everyone else for    result


----------



## abike78

Good Evening Ladies.

Would love some advice on what to expect next.

I am on a FET HRT Protocol with Lister.  I started with Microgyno Pill and on day 21 I started with Synarel Spray.  I have now finally had a bleed although no where near as heavy as normal have a scan booked for day 4 of my AF to check my endometrium wall thickness.  If everything comes back ok, I then start with estrogen tablets.  

I have been told that the estrogen tablets are quite shocking?  

Is this right?

Has anyone else had two different different stage embryo's.  The reason for this is that they are from 2 different clinics.  One is from BH and the other is from Lister (the better 5 day hatching blastocyst).  From what I can gather they are going to try and grow the 2 day embryo and hopefully it will get to the same stage as the blastocycst for transfer.  To be fair I have every faith in Lister.  We did get our little pumpkin (DD) who is now 1 year old and that was our 3rd fresh attempt!!!

I just sincerely hope this works for us.  Although I know I will probably go down the fresh cycle route, I really feel so positive about they embryos I have.  

I would love to hear from you all, I am trying to catch up with things.  Sorry for the lack of personals. 

Nicky
xxx


----------



## Nicole1708

Hello everyone just wanted to say hi, I started sniffing yesterday, am at centre for life in Newcastle. Thanks for the links to the articles, though sincerely wish I hadn't read the comments in the daily mail one at the end - what was I thinking!? 

Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

Adele - what's wrong hon??   I know, lol.. I keep thinking they know best (they better do!!    ) 

Nicole - Just read your signature    wishing you all the luck in the World! 

Nicky - I'm doing a natural cycle so not sure :-/ best of luck tho xx


----------



## sugarsweet

thanks for the info on fet   and boo for the info on your son being the result of a hatching blast, i have now decided I'm going with my hatching blast i have put my faith in to my little snow baby and hopes he/she works for me feeling alot more relaxed now thank you all so much i now no what to tell docter tomorrow and hope to start soon   xxx


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

Sugarsweet  x


----------



## frazermic

hi girls

Well its a BFN for me today knew on monday as did early test, so thought it was my turn as felt really different on this cycle. Might start looking at immunes as get blasts everytime they say its textbook stuff but just not sticking, even lining perfect.
good luck to the rest of you girls


----------



## jen80

Hello ladies, can I join you please! 

I had a positive OPK test on Monday and am scheduled to have my 6 day hatched blast thawed and put back on Sunday. I'm not feeling very confident though as this was the 3 rd best embryo and the fresh cycle failed. Trying to stay positive! Anyone have any idea if hatched is good? The clinic won't give a chance of success either and I am concerned that hatched maybe too far on??.? Google is not my friend at the moment as I sit and read lots that confuses me!

Good luck to us all!

Jen


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

Jen - my son is a hatching blast   keep that PMA up hon  

Frazemic -     I'm so sorry to read of your bfn. Hope your clinic can give you some answers xx


----------



## kdb

Abike - I think the only s/e I've had from the estrogen tabs are hot flushes.  Fingers crossed your Day 2 embie will flourish in the Lister lab and you'll have two lovely blasts to go back.  Best of luck!!


----------



## Mo80

Hi everyone can I join in, we had fet on Monday and already going mad over analysing everything! Bit disappointed as we had two embies to defrost one lost only had one cell survive so wasn't considered viable to put back and our one remaining one lost a cell so was only three cell, but hopefully keeping it all crossed for our little one on board, good luck to everyone.


Mo


----------



## kdb

Hi Mo, sorry to read of your m/c     I had ET on Monday too - let's hope for lots of  for both of us xoxo


----------



## jen80

Wow, so many people cycling together! 

Good luck to mo80 and kdb! And everyone else who is pupo. Thanks for the welcome, can't wait to get a time for transfer now, been reading on hatched and hatching, very confused. From what I have read hatching seems better but I would have thought hatched would be better.  Any experience or words of wisdom anyone??

Jen x


----------



## sugarsweet

i have been to the clinic and I'm going to be doing a natural cycle on my next period being the 27th of september I'm so nervous really hope my snow baby is filled with lots of Sticky love


----------



## Hope4aMiracle

Is anybody else on the 2WW? I had FET on Saturday and my OTD is 11/09. Had 2 x day 6 blasts put back. I didn't want to ask what the grading was because I knew I would go Google mad, but I was told one was good quality and one was average. The good one survived 95% and the average one only survived 70%. I'm on so many meds I feel like a walking chemist (clexane, ritodrine, predinsolone, progynova, asprin and gestone). Also had to have IVIG after transfer due to my NK cells.

I have just started driving myself mad today and it's only day 4. Not feeling +'ve at all. My DH won't let me test early. I don't know how I am going to react if this turns out to be a BFN. Aaaaaaarrrrrggggggggghhhhhhhh.

Sorry for the me post!


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

Hope - those are excellent percentages.. Stay positive hon xx When did you start aspirin? My DH doesn't like me testing early either.. I got 'told off' when I started 4dp5dt it was negative at that stage (surprise surprise!) I want to test early this cycle.. I shouldn't do it in secret, should I?! 

Sugar sweet - excellent news..  Not long now

Mo  xx 

Afm - OV is due Friday-ish, a positive opk test tomorrow would be nice!! Embryologist is due to call on Saturday about ET ... Were still undecided about 1 or 2 blasts Eeek!!!


----------



## Hope4aMiracle

Hi Boo, I have been on asprin since about a week before transfer. I was on clexane once a day and then post transfer I have been asked to take clexane twice a day (morning and night) and take a 75mg asprin in the afternoon.

I was considering testing in secret too, but I'm not sure I'd be able to hide my disappointment if it's a BFN.

I wasn't sure about how many to have put back because of what happened with our twins, but as one was not so great quality we went for both of them. 

I hope you get your +'ve OPK tomorrow so you know you are on your way!


----------



## adele10495

Hiya everyone, Boo I am feeling a little bit better today still getting negative ovulation tests and I am sure I wouldn't get a positive until nxt week anyway. Hope you get yours soon


----------



## adele10495

Boo- Another I meant to ask if when are you testing I am testing at 3pm daily


----------



## Mo80

Thanks for the kind wishes, and sticky vibes kdb, good thoughts for all, if anyone knows the secret of relaxing let me know, keep stressing about stressing!!


----------



## Han2275

I am planning a natural FET next week. I have been monitoring my LH surge for the last 4 months and have been surging between day 12 to 14. This morning was day 12 and I got a -ve on a pee stick this morning. By this evening I could tell that I had surged and I have just peed on another stick and got a +ve  . Normally I would only test in the morning so in theory I wouldn't really know about the surge until tomorrow. I am supposed to have the FET a week after detecting my LH surge but now I don't know whether I should count that as today or tomorrow  .
God, what am I going to be like with the pregnancy tests 

Moderator Note: merged for more support


----------



## fat_cassy

Hi all

I have to go into my clinic today for a blood test - I am showing all the signs of ovulating, but Af was only last week.
But due to the drugs from my medicated cycle Af was a week late - Argh can my stupid body do what it is supposed to 

Any who - Will post the results when I get them this afternoon.

*Adele* - I do my OPK at 2pm everyday as this was the advice from the clinic.

*Boo* - I have been on aspirin since day 1 of AF and will continue until I am passed on to OB Doctors at around 8weeks pg. 

It is really interesting to me how the whole process is different in New Zealand - we are encouraged to do SET especially with Blasts as the chance of twins is so high and really discouraged.

I am happy in our decision to transfer only 1 at a time

*Jen* - I was under the impression that hatched or hatching really makes no difference - but all the best for you xx

Everyone else sending love and luck


----------



## Nicole1708

Good luck to everyone who is pupo - looking forward to it being me soon hopefully.


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

Clearblue digital gave me a smiley face  I'm ovulating!!


----------



## fat_cassy

So I was right and am ovulating - only 3 days after AF finished - Another blood test tomorrow and FET in a few days.  

So nice to know my clinic does listen to me.


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

FatCassy -    yay!!

Ladies, Cyclogest - back or front??!


----------



## kdb

Boo - *supposedly* absorption is better from the front but for me it is way too messy so I go back door.  Good luck!!


----------



## LoopyMoo

Hello ladies   

Boo - I was always told to use them at the back door as the absorption is better.

Cassy - Not long now then!

Afm, well I'm still plodding on with DR now on day 31!!!  Have had a heavy bleed since swapping to Buserelin so hopefully fingers crossed, my lining will be nice and thin when I go back for 2nd baseline next week      It's really dragging on now.... just want to get on with it.


----------



## Hope4aMiracle

I've always used the back door for the cyclogest.


----------



## Hope4aMiracle

So I stupidly POAS this morning at 5dp6dt. No second line on a 10miu IC. Please tell me it is a BFN because it is too early to test?!?!?

Really wish I hadn't done it because now I am in such a bad mood and have convinved myself it is completely over!


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

Hope   it's too early.. I was still getting negatives with Lucky at that point. So it's definitely not over   I just checked my blog to see when I started to get a bfp .. Just re-reading it reminded me how awful I felt seeing the bfn   please don't think it's over honey.. Hang in there..xx

I did back passage for pessaries today, as I don't have any panty liners. Why am I symptom spotting already and I ain't even had ET  yet  fruit loop or what   oh god, these two weeks at going to be a killer!


----------



## Hope4aMiracle

Thanks Boo, I am going to step away from the HPT's and leave it until the blood test on OTD next Tuesday.

When is your ET? You made me giggle that you are aleady symptom spotting, this IVF lark really does send you loopy.

Currenlty laughing at This Morning, Phil and Holly trying to keep a straight face while talking to the man with the world's largest penis! Wonder if we'll get to see it?!


----------



## Hope4aMiracle

Wowzers, his penis is 9 inches flacid and 13.5 inches with an erection. My eyes are watering!


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

*ouch* his poor wife.. 

I know, I'm crazy right?! It's only OV cramps, but as I walked into work I was thinking, umm I wonder what that is? Whilst rubbing my tummy   then it dawned on me there's nothing in there!! 

ET is on Monday.. Just arranged childcare for lucky, may book a session of acupuncture or a shoulder massage afterwards?? Could do with some chill out time whilst mil watches him x


----------



## Swanage

Hi ladies sorry for delay I was waiting for the clinic to phone with my results, it's a BFP and my level is 88 which I was worried was a tad low but I'm only 9dpt so I guess it's still early days! I feel like I should be so happy but I'm so scared it won't last that Iv just been crying! I'm convinced I'll m/c and won't know! Iv convinced my dp that I need one more blood test next week just to know the levels are going up and then I'll leave it and be happy? I bet you all think I'm stupid for not being happy and thousands of woman on here get bfn all the time and would be thrilled to get this, I'm just scared that's all. Well thanks for letting me vent and big   to you all as your such a supportive group, xxx


----------



## Hope4aMiracle

Congrats Swanage!!!! Can you get another blood test in 48 hours and check that your levels have doubled and then maybe that will set your mind at rest? Try and stay positive and turn those tears of sadness into tears of happiness!!!!!

Hope x


----------



## MrsHY

Swanage I'm so pleased for you hon. Our stories have started the same - I didn't get to ET with my fresh cycle as I had OHSS, and my first FET has just failed, so keeping everything crossed for a BFP next time. You have been through so much with your m/cs though, so it's no wonder you're feeling nervous. Stay positive xx


----------



## fat_cassy

Hi All

*Swanage* - Yay for your  do not feel bad for feeling stressed, with my history I will relax around 26 weeks pregnant !!!

*Hope* - Step away from the pee sticks  Though in saying that I peed daily after my transfers, for me it was about preparation, and I also would love to be able to show DH a positive stick like a "normal" woman - this will happen !!!!

*Boo* all the best for Monday - not long to go !!! 

As for me, another blood test today and hopefully a plan of action by the end of the day.

Love and Luck to you all


----------



## kdb

Swanage!  Yayyyy!!!  What you're feeling is completely normal - when I got a BFP with IVF I was overwhelmed with shock and fear.  I was crying from worry rather than joy.  I agree with Hope - get a repeat bHCG done which should help reassure you a little bit, but let's be honest - until that baby is in your arms I don't think we FF ladies every *completely* relax until the little one/s is in our arms.


But you've got the BFP!  You've made the first step towards holding your baby!  Try to think happy thoughts and send them to your bean!!!


xoxo


----------



## adele10495

Swanage- Congratulation hun fantastic news


Well I got my    face on my ovulation stick tonight so clinic told me et would be next thurs does this sound right with a blastocyst embryo?


Boo- Not long for you now xx


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

Swanage -  huge congratulations honey xx Completely agree with the others, repeat the blood test & afraid to say your never completely relaxed until you have your baby in your arms.  

Adele - yay!! I ovulated on Wednesday and my blasts are on day 5, so ET is Monday for me. I suppose it depends on day blasts you have? 

Brought some tesco hpt; already got some clearblue ones, but thought I'd test early, so needed a few more.. Until DH found them and has just had a go about testing early and the heartache we had last time.. 

Ttc since 2006, I never get the chance to Poas or even think "am I pregnant" as my tubes are blocked and my cycle is like clockwork.. So IVF cycles are my only chance to get excited and hopeful, get the pleasure of Poas as much as I like. Yes, I was I heart broken by testing early last time and getting the bfn's but i would have been more peed off AF arrived and spoiled my chances.. 

Although I know he's right, I'm have the humph! 

Rant over


----------



## adele10495

Hiya boo my blasts are day 5 or 6. What happened when u got your surge and phoned your clinic. I am ringing in the morning as missed my call from my consultant she left a message saying et would be nxt thurs


----------



## fat_cassy

How's this to mess with your head.

I ovulated yesterday !!! That's 4 days after AF  

No wounder we were TTC for 5 yrears before I lost my tubes with no luck  

Another blood test tomorrow to confirm but My LH level has halved from yesterday.

In other news my frosty is a starting to hatch day 6   add this to the aspirin and I really hope I get a  in a couple of weeks.

Love and luck to you all


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

Adele - from my bloods the already predicted I would have OV on Wednesday so they had booked me for a telephone call with the embryologist on Saturday (jheez that's tomorrow!) and ET on Monday. So when I called it was just to confirm what they already knew.. Good luck with your call today, let me know what they say about ET x 

FatCassy - Good luck with your bloods.. 

 to everyone else


----------



## lou-lou12

Swan age - so many congrats chick.... Trying to remain positive and focussed is a full time job in itself.... It's no good me telling you not to worry as I am a bag of nerves myself  

Boo and adele - got everything crossed for you both xxxxx


----------



## adele10495

Boo- I rang clinic this morning and consultant wasn't in yet so waiting for her to call me back. Goodluck with the call from embryologist tomorrow!!  


Lou-Lou- Thanks for the    vibes big    and congratulations on your pregnancy.




Fat cassy- Goodluck with your ET also exciting times


----------



## Hayley33

Hi Ladies,

Ive been keeping an eye on this thread but not really contributing as I thought It might drive me more insane than I already am in this awful 2ww.

I had my fourth transfer on the 31st Aug, I had two hatching blasts transferred (Rosie and Jim), I am taking prognova and inserting lovely cyclogest bum bulletts!! so nice! all my dignity is gone since starting this process what with dildo cam and stirrups its all usual now  

I am not doing too great if I am honest, I feel cramping from the cyclogest all day long, have done since ET..  I dont really feel anything else at all, I would be quite happy to have all the symptoms under the sun right now!  I have had a couple of nights of waking with stomach ache and really really bad leg aches, which is scary as it can be a period symptom for me  I am 7dp5dt and I am being Mrs Negative after four tries I think its self preservation.!...  Our fresh and frozen have been textbook the little monkeys just dont want to stick around!  Sorry to be a moaning minnie..  I look forward to hearing some good positive things from you all..

I am trying really hard to stay away from the pee sticks


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

Adele - has she called back yet?? Let us know what she says x ..I need more than luck for tomorrows call, still have no idea what to say; 1 or 2..  

Hayley -  I'm sure those cramps are Rosie & Jim snuggling in tight!! When is OTD? 


Lou -  9wks already! Thanks hon xx 

Whose having acupuncture? Undecided whether to do a session on Monday after ET.. Or just go for lunch then come home to lay down and relax as MIL will be watching Lucky. Don't think it will increase the chances of it working as I don't have lining issues, just thought it may relax me.. Expensive way to relax tho, right.. Just me rambling on again


----------



## Hayley33

Hi Boo,

Thanks for the babydust, officially otd is a week today but as it was a blast I could probably test monday!! 

My friend had reflexology before her 3rd pregnancy she said she virtually fell asleep during the sessions, I think its a bit cheaper than acupuncture, I went for a consultation and a try, wasnt for me I didnt feel relaxed at all! X


----------



## Ruby998

Hey ladies, may I join u? I have been watching this thread and have posted in the past to ask questions. Well we have finally decided to to ahead with our 1 little frostie rather than another fresh cycle or more like had the decision made for us as recipient decided to wait a while (egg sharing). Actually feel quite relieved as I know that a frozen is much easier. It will be a natural FET and will be being transferred in approximately 3 weeks! Little scared that it won't survive the thaw as I only have 1 little early blast and then obviously the dreaded 2ww.

Oh Boo- I'm having acupuncture. I never did with my fresh but thought it can't harm so why not! Don't know if it will make a difference but I'm hoping so.

xxx


----------



## frogspawn

Hi Guys
Could i join your thread. I had a medicated FET  (2 frosties put back) last Friday (31st) and am trying to stay positive and relaxed on the 2ww. My clinic makes you test quite late so my otd is the 17th, which is when i am supposed to go back to work! Had some mild cramps over the last couple of days, and have felt v. tired at times! Today i have had some throbbing down and my left hand side. Just hoping that my two little embies are implanting. Got another week and a bit to go and am not sure how I am going to survive. 
Jess x


----------



## karen55

hi every1 sorry ive not been posting much i find this thread so hhard to keep up with!! HAd a tracking scan yesterday and start the bottie bullets on Sat nnight ready for transfer on tuesday at 12 midday. i was feeling pretty good until i got the old 'none may survive' speech. I know it can happen, im very aware of it but i wish they wouldnt remind me. So the 4 beauties are coming out 8am and hopefully ill have a couple back on the mothership by lunchtime!!!  

frogspawn omg id never manage a 17 day 2ww!!! it would finish me off. Are you strict and no testing early??

Ruby one beautiful blast!!    what sort of date would u be looking at for transfer??

Hayley do u think youll hold out til otd?

adele any news?

Boo good luck for 'the call'

cassy any news

swanage congratulations xxx

sorry if ive missed anyone its not intentional. hope everyone is not stressed to death like me!!!


----------



## lynzb

Hi Everyone, Can i join this thread please? No-one talking in others      

I havnt managed to read through all posts as yet and suspect everyone is already fully acquainted.

I am waiting to start D Reg in 3 weeks with my 1st FET. Not fully sure what to expect so hoping to gain some in sight from your lovely ladies....if you will have me here!!     xxx


----------



## Hayley33

Hi Ruby we are all terrified about survival with thawing, its a scary time, I will keep everything crossed for you.

Frogspawn I had two blasts transferred on the 31st too, I am due to test on the 14th, the 17th seems a really long time to wait!! I thought my two weeks were bad  

Fat_Cassy I had two  hatching blasts put in and started the asprin the day after transfer hope this is the change I need to!

lynzb talk away hun, I will always try to answer and help where I can I am on my 3rd medicated fet, so should have some insight! 

I am feeling worried, got the 2ww dreaded negative nora kicking in, dont really have any symptoms that I can presume are the bum bulletts, touch of heartburn but think its the asprin. Hope everyone has a nice weekend.   X


----------



## Ruby998

Karen- I think around 27th sept. due AF tomorrow but u watch it she will be late ha.

Hayley- thanks. Did u just thaw 2 and transfer 2 or did u thaw more and only 2 survive? Hopefully 2 sticky ones!

Linzb- hi! How many frosties will u be transferring? It's my first FET too, hoping its going to be a lot less stressful than a fresh! Dreading 2ww (well hopefully if my embie survives the thaw)

Jess- wow that is long! Poor you- will hopefully all be worth it though!

xx


----------



## Hayley33

Just thawed 2 and they both survived.  blasts have an 80% thaw rate apparantly.

I have been really lucky I had all blasts but they havent been sticky so far. x


----------



## adele10495

Hiya Everyone had the call of my consultant said that the embryologist will ring me thursday morning and will have ET in the afternoon if everything ok.   to everyone


----------



## Ruby998

Hayley- that makes me feel better about it thawing ok, fingers crossed anyway! Yep those 2 will be the sticky ones, surely out luck has to change sometime! 

Adele- good luck on thurs

xx


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

Adele - I'm pleased you have you have your dates confirmed. Hope your feeling a little more positive hon 

Hayley - 80% is an excellent rate. I'm pleased they thawed well x 

Lynzb -  x

Karen - thanks hon! My ET is Monday.. You ready for this 2ww together? Eek 

Frogspawn -  Im sure they are all positive symptoms!! 

Ruby - thanks hon. Disappointing about your recipient but everything happens for a reason! Keep up that PMA for your little frosty! 

AFM - I think going to put 2 blasts back in (finally made the decision!) so at least I'm not umming & ahhing when the embryologist calls tomorrow. Not sure how it works, they take 2 out.. What if 1 doesn't thaw, will they have time to thaw another one?


----------



## fat_cassy

Morning all

Another blood test done - just have to wait for the phone call from my clinic.

Feeling really ill from all the bloods so won't stay long,but just wanted to say *Boo* As far as my clinic goes they just keep defrosting 1 or 2 at a time depending on what you are having transfered and if 1 does not survive they defrost another, depending on how they were frozen it takes about 30 minutes to 1 hour.

Welcome to the newbies

And love and luck to you all 

I am now going back to bed - It's 10am but I feel blah


----------



## kdb

QQ please girls... for those doing a medicated cycle, did you stay on the same dosage of estrogen after ET?  I'm still on 3 x 2mg daily as per clinic's instructions but am getting wicked hot flushes.  They started prior to ET but seem worse now.  Am pretty sure with my IVF I was only on 1 x 2mg daily.


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

Thanks FatCassy! 

Just had the call.. Thawing the 3x IVF blastocysts (1x grade A & 2x grade B) at 8am and using the best 2 at 12:30 on Monday. 
I feel rubbish, I kind of naively forgot about the thaw success rate (70%) and the FET success rate (40%) the chance that nothing may thaw! 

Just feel *humpf*     

I don't know if I have the energy to continue IVF if it doesn't work ... Sorry for rubbish - feel sorry for myself post x


----------



## Tracyxx

kdb said:


> QQ please girls... for those doing a medicated cycle, did you stay on the same dosage of estrogen after ET? I'm still on 3 x 2mg daily as per clinic's instructions but am getting wicked hot flushes. They started prior to ET but seem worse now. Am pretty sure with my IVF I was only on 1 x 2mg daily.


Morning KDB,

I've not had my ET yet but I am on 3 x 2mg Estrogen and they have told me I'll stay on the same dose until Test day, I hope this helps ease your mind  .

Good luck for test day, keeping my fingers crossed its good news 

Boo you've got 3 great blasts there I'm sure everything will be fine on Monday  , can't wait to hear your good news.

Can i ask you all a few quick questions and i apologise if im being a bit dumb  ....

My cycle length is normally very short (25/26 days) so i have opted for a medicated FET this time but i have just found out my transfer of my 3 day old embies is going to be around cycle day 19. On a normal cycle a/f would be due 6 days after my transfer so am i to assume that on a medicated cycle normal cycle length doesn't matter cause this has got me a bit worried?

And i am now on Day 6 of estrogen and have been getting a lot of discomfort around my ovaries, i know pain isnt normal so has anyone else had this? I do have Endo so im wondering if the estrogen is just aggrevating my Endo  .

Thanks
Tracyx


----------



## abike78

KDB:  I am starting to feel the hot flushes, however with the weather all over the place at the moment it is not too bad at all.  I am too on 3 x 2mg daily.

I have just been reading all the posts and have to say, you send out some lovely messages, very positive and supportive....  


Hope4aMiracle:  I just read your post about the man with the big willy!!! Clearly my husband did not tell me he was on the TV that day.  Ha Ha Ha

Swanage:  congratulations.  Great news.

AFM:  I went for my endometrium scan on Thursday and it measured 3mm, so was told to start the Progynova.  It is not too bad.  I start on my steriods on Thursday and then have another scan on Monday, if everything is ok I start with Cyclogest with ET on Monday.  I am just starting to panic that our snow babies will not thaw ok.  As we have two different stages on ice.  One is from Bourne Hall Clinic and the other is with Lister.  As I have said previously though, I have every faith with the embryo team at Lister and they are going to try and grow our 2 day one to match the hatcthing blasto we had with Lister already.  I just so hope they thaw ok.

Nicky

xx


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

Tracy - thanks.. 

I'm thinking of calling in the morning to say I want just 2 of the best ones thawed.. If need be they can get another out, surely taking an extra one out for the sake of it is wasteful? 

My head is banging..  Feel so confused!


----------



## fat_cassy

Boo

Just to mess with your head Our clinic can refreeze what they defrost !!! Strange I know.

I am off for another blood test - that's 4 in 4 days !!!

I am also a wee bit over this whole process - If this FET does not work I am taking a break - or so I thought, my clinic now wants me to do another IVF round and get more eggs !!!
Also have the surgery so I would start again with a "fresh" Uterus in January next year.

Bit peeved off about this but I do understand the clinic's method and I suppose at least they are trying everything to get my blastys to stick.

I am in agony at the moment as I have cysts on my ovaries and they feel very grumbly - bit like me  

Well better get going it's 7.15 am and the clinic is an hours drive away and only open for 1 hour today for bloods.

Love and luck to you all


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

FatCassy good luck with the bloods hon!!! 

You know head is all over the place.. I think it's an early night for me, I'll leave a voice message for the embryologist to call me. 

Jesus, this hard work!


----------



## kdb

Tracy, try not to fret, with a medicated FET they can manipulate timings using the drugs so it will be fine. The progesterone support will keep AF at bay and give your embies a chance to get nice and comfy. Sorry I can't help with the endo question although it sounds as though you've answered it yourself    Hope it's not too sore. 

Abike, aww, thank you   I suspect the Lister is like my clinic and has an excellent thaw survival rate (at CRGH it is 95%) because they only freeze embies they expect will survive. But leave all that worry in the hands of the experts and instead you can focus on getting your lining nice and plush!!

Nite all
Morning Cassy
xoxo


----------



## adele10495

Boo- Goodluck for tomorrow I have everything crossed for you. I am only going to have single embryo transfer and I got 3 Blastocyst embryos two are in the same tube they are the expanded ones and one is expanding and I will let my clinic defrost them all and if any can be good enough to be re-frozen then thats a bonus in itself. My blasts were slow freezed in 09 so chances are lower. I am trying to keep    big hugs  


Cassy- Goodluck to you also and I hope your not in too much pain now as I know that feeling.


Goodluck to everyone else


----------



## Hayley33

Boo,

I just wanted to try and put you at ease a little, I had 3 blasts frosties, they took two out the night before (they can do this in the morning but mine were early) I basically said that if the two arent looking fantastic I would like the 3rd taken out in the morning to compare and yes fat-cassy is right they will refreeze if they are good.  (They only take han hour or so to thaw so plenty of time)  Feel free to ask me anything if im not making sense.

I felt the same I was soo confused.  I figured if one isnt sticking hopefully I will have a better chance with two!

Hope everyone is okay, very sunny here in wiltshire this morning, I am not feelingo so sunny I am 9dp5dt today and I feel perfectly normal until the bum bulletgoes in then I just get cyclogest cramps, my legs have been driving me mad the last couple of days aching like crazy, usualy a period sign for me Im not feeling confident at all  :-(


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

Hayley33 said:


> I figured if one isnt sticking hopefully I will have a better chance with two!


Thanks Hayley, spoke with DH last night and thought the same thing.. I never knew about re-freezing, I just thought a good 'un may perish - thanks Hayley & Fat Cassy x

Adele - Thanks hon. 4 sleeps till the big day


----------



## adele10495

Boo- Not long now hun only 1 more sleep for you and 4 for me


----------



## karen55

hi everyone

Well it seems the tension is building on here!!! Only 2 more sleeps for me until my friosties come out. I can feel the butterflies building already. Started the botty bullets   last night and i forgot how much they seem to fill you with wind! I just coudnt get comfy last night at all   . Im just soooo worried i wont have 2 out of the 4 to transfer. Tuesday morn will be a long wait waiting for the embryologist to call and an even longer drive down there will follow

adele wow only 4 to go yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Boo cant wait to here your pupo news!!!!

Hayley your amazing not to have given in yet. I have everything crossed for you hun xxx

Cassy how did u get on>?

abike i have 4 embryos all from 3 different embryo cycles!!! BEst to have choice i reckon!! Good luck hun xx

Tracey i feel allsorts of cramps once i start the meds. I have cysts so maybe they do irritate underlying conditions xx

kdb i take it 3 times a day too. i get the flushes too especially once the cyclogest is added in too. how r u today

lyndz and ruby how are you both??


How much cyclogest does everyone take. Im on my usual 400mg twice a day (back door!  ) but the doc said the other day some ladies take it three times a day. he was surprised with my history my dose hadnt been increased by the consultant?? ive been googling it and it says too much progesterone can make the lining too thick for implantation. Confused.com


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

Karen - sorry about the tension   It's me having a meltdown about the embryologist call!  

Not long now.. Eek, excited there's a few of us entering the 2ww together.. Lots of bfp news in 2 weeks time  

I'm using 400mg x2 daily x Same with my last cycle. I've read people using just 1x daily..c


----------



## xSHELL86x

Hello, i did the dreaded early test this morn as i had terrible back ache all night and thought it was a symtom so i would easily get a bfp, and readin people getting bfp from testin early made me positive...so i tested early and got a bfn  not stopped crying all day! Just wondering if anyone has tested early then gone onto have a bfp, need some pma n success stories please! Otd 14th xxxx


----------



## frogspawn

HI
Been away over the weekend and seemed to have missed loads. Will try to keep up.
Hayley & Ruby  - my clinic seem to like you to wait a lot longer than most. Last time i didn't even get to test date before bleeding (natural FET) so will have to see whether i have better luck this time. 

Boo - good luck for tommorrow.

cassy - hope blood test went ok.

KDb- i am using HRT patches and have been told to stay on same dose until test day. 

Hope all the other ladies are ok - promise to keep up more.

I have been having lots more cramps - last night pretty bad but went by mid morning so been ok all day. They have now come back though don't feel as bad (usually feel worse in middle of night anyway.) Would implantation cramps go on and off like this. I have had no spotting or anything so far. I know the pessaries can make you cramp but actually it got better afterwards this morning! DH telling me to stop worrying and stay positive. So hard!! To top it all i now seem to have some pain in my neck!!

jess


----------



## Hayley33

Frogspawn.  I have had cramps since the day after transfer, had weird pains running all across my tummy for two days then have had cramps on and off the whole time until today they seem to have just gone! I dont know if its a good or a bad thing! I am 9dp5dt, u had transfer the same day as me was it a 5dt??  I do think its the pessaries mine have been pretty bad at times.  Have you had any other feelings.  Ive had awful leg aches but again they have dissapeared today weird or what!! I hope its a good sign and our embies snuggling in tight. x


----------



## lynzb

Thanks for the welcome ladies.

Hayley33, I will no doubt be flooding you with Q's..get ready!!    

Ruby998 - Good luck on your embie thawing hun....do you know when? I am having 2 transferred hopefully, depends on the quality im told!

Boowantsbaby  

Is there anyone cycling in October or are you all already mid cycle? xx


----------



## lynzb

Shell you have tested far too early hun. At this stage you now know you havnt got any of the trigger left in your system but its too early for hcg to show on a test. Wait at least another 4 days if you are going to test early, and even then you can get a false negative. There is a reason the clinic make you wait 2 weeks, its not to torture you its to ensure you get a correct reading. 

All the best hunni, i will look out for your BFP xxx


----------



## Faithope

*lynzb* Me hun  start D/R next tuesday, ET end october as I am doing medicated cycle


----------



## Ruby998

Hayley- when is your OTD? With my fresh negative cycle I had bled well before 9dp5dt so got my fingers crossed for you- sounds good!

Jess- yes I agree with DH stay positive hun! Hopefully the cramps are a good sign!

Linzb- I started AF today and having a natural Fet so hopefully transfer will be in 3 weeks! Are u having a natural or medicated fet?

Can I ask- are u all taking progesterone after transfer? I've been told I won't be! I know it's a natural fet but thought the progesterone would help??

xxx


----------



## Hayley33

Ruby, my otd is friday.. I have no idea at this point feel a bit negative.. Ive never seen a second line so im keeping some self protection at the moment.

I dont usually bleed until im off all the meds so I dont expect to see the witch! fingers crossed!!


ask away no problems.


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

Lynzb - October will be here in no time! 

Ruby - I'm on a natural cycle. Was told progresterone isn't needed, but he prescribe me 40x for 2ww "if it makes me feel better"   ..I don't think you need it during the natural cycle x

Big day tomorrow eek.. Think I'll I've a trim & re-paint my toenails.. The things I think of!


----------



## fat_cassy

Hey All

Had a MAJOR MELTDOWN   on the phone to the nurse today as my blood level is going up again so the want daily bloods done.
I am already at 5 in 5 days and my arms are black from all the bruising.

Hope all goes well for you Boo  

I am going to have a bubble bath and find some arnica gel for my poor arms,

Will write more when I am over my pity party


----------



## tobi71

anyone tested on 13dp5dt and got a BFN that went on to a BFP on OTD (OTD is tomorrow), i just POAS this morning on a clearblue digi and it has come back with the dreaded result, apart from the cramping this time around i had no spotting, normally i would have bled on day 8 or 9.....


----------



## staceysm

Hiya,

Lots of women get BFN's this early and then go on to get BFP's.

If you could get a reliable result this early, then clinic's wouldn't give you an OTD.  You still have 5 days to go.

Keep positive.

Stacey
X


----------



## adele10495

Boo- Best of luck today hope you get the call you have been waiting for and it is    news big     


I have 3 more sleeps to find out eeeeek!!! I hope I read this after and you are home with being PUPO.    


Cassy- I Hope they get you sorted soon hun no fun having bloods done everyday I have had that before it is not nice.  


Goodluck to everyone else


----------



## adele10495

Karen55- Sorry hun forgot to wish you goodluck also as your having your transfer before me    and thinking


----------



## Hayley33

Tobi, I dont want to give you false hope but I think sometimes the digitals only detect higher levels so perhaps you should try a different brand.

good luck


----------



## Hayley33

Boo and Karen hope all goes well today. x x

10dp5dt for me today nothing to report! still symptomless!! 

Have a good Monday everyone. x


----------



## adele10495

Hayley33- you would probably get a postitive result now I tested from day 8 when I had to fresh blasts put back by using the first response test as you can test 6 days earlier and I got my positive result as my twins are 3 next month.


----------



## Hayley33

Hi Adele,

To be honest I am terrified of testing, I am not feeling very positive asyou will see from my previous posts its not looking that good for me, I think I will wait a little why longer, I have seen to many negatives!! X


----------



## sugarsweet

good  luck to the Lady's on there snow baby's today sending lots of baby dust your way as for me i have just under 3 weeks till i get my snow baby back but feeling very negative as i feel my clinic are not supportive at all and i feel so lost and down   hope every one is well x


----------



## Tracyxx

Morning Girls,

Sorry for lack of personals but just a quick phone message for Boo & Karen to say massive GOOD LUCK for today , I'm sure we'll be hearing your good news soon  .

 Sending lots of postive thoughts that your embies thaw perfectly 

Tracyx


----------



## frogspawn

Hi
Hayley - i think i am with you on early testing - just trying not to think about it too much. My frosties were 3dt - one had been frozen at 8 had become a 10 cell, and the other frozen at 6 had become and 8 cell and apparently both good quality! That may account for the later test day!

My symptoms seem to have gone - thought i detected a little bit of cramps earlier but not much. I also had aching legs and my boobs which have been larger since starting drugs have been really hurting the last few days. I think that be why my neck was hurting yesterday. 

Boo - hope it has gone well today

cassy - feeling for you and all the needles. Hope you get some answers soon.

Tobi - testing early always carries possibility of wrong result. I should try again tommorrow. keeping fingers crossed you get a good result then.

Ruby - thanks for the comforting words - positive is my keyword this week. On the natural cycle thing - I wasn't given anything last year when i did a natural cycle. I asked this time as I was wondering whether to do nat or medicated and they just said Natural was completely drug free. Was the reason I went for the medicated in the end to be honest - felt that with some kind of support i might fare better!! 

Karen - good luck for tommorrow.

jess x


----------



## karen55

hi ladies well 24 hours from now i will be going into theatre hopefully    I am so so scared about the thaw it unreal. surely ill have 2 out of the 4   ive been trawling th boards and all i seem to be reading is 'none survived'. its funny how u can ignore the hundredsof bfps when your feeling negative. Quick question ive been using the cyclogest 'backdoor' for the first time this cycle. usually i really suffer with night sweats n nausea on them. i have the nausea but none of the sweats so im worried its not being absorbed as well?? Im happy to be symptom free but im a bit worried! Am i going cuckoo??

frogspawn    

casey sending you a big hug

tobi EVERYTHING is crossed extra tight hun xxx

hayley your will power is amazing!!!

Boo                   Hope your pupo now!!!!!!               

tracey sugar and everyone ese thanks for the well wishes, it means ALOT xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

im so trying to keep distracted. im actually watching true movies now!


----------



## curlyx

hello ladies
sorry to jump in like this havent been on here for a while, a feel sick the thought of doing this again    i have a amazin 2 year old girl am av rang the clinic today for an appointment for a FET. i have 2 frosties just wanted to no will they thaw the both or do u get a opption/ my BFP was fresh. ivf took over my life for so long an am hopin this is just strate forward this time with no hartache xxxx


curlyx


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

Super quick update! 

I'm PUPO with 2x grade A blastocysts called Clover & Star.. I'm completely over whelmed and in love with them both.

I'll do personals later today, sorry x


----------



## sugarsweet

well done boo sending you lots of sticky baby dust xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Congrats boo xxxx


----------



## frogspawn

so pleased for you Boo - hope you are having a relaxing afternoon. x


----------



## adele10495

Boo- Fantastic news hun hope I will get as far you


----------



## Tracyxx

Fantastic news Boo


----------



## karen55

wonderful news Boo yipppppppppppppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee



i am so worried tonight. Cooked a midweek roast dinner just cos it takes such a long time i thought it'd pass the time!


----------



## adele10495

Karen55- goodluck tomorrow hun


----------



## lynzb

Faithope - Are you down regging on day 21 then?? How many eggies you having transferred?

Ruby998 - Im having a medicated one...reckon i need as much intervention as possible   Is this your first FET? Who decides if its natural or not?

Boo wants a baby - yes it will be here in no time but 1 week in IVF is like 1 month...am soooo impatient.  Congrats on being PUPO ,when is your OTD?

Tobi71 - Good luck on your test tomorrow hun xxxx  

Adele10945 - Is it OTD in 3 sleeps?

Karen55 All the best for tomorrow     

Sending lots of sticky   and     and     to everyone i missed xxx

AFM - Having a big rethink...... i pestered for 2 embies put back and now i think maybe i should only have 1. Im trying to be realistic at what problems multiple pregnancy can give. Hmmmmmm, suppose i have weeks to decide yet but it kept me awake last night worrying. xxx


----------



## adele10495

Lynzb- No it's 3 more sleeps until FET hopefully just hoping one of my 3 blasts will survive the thaw


----------



## karen55

well ive just been lying on the bathroom floor with my 'veet on'    and what comes on the radio HAPPENING ALL OVER AGAIN . Kind of ironic and made me LOL. oh the irony..............................................


----------



## adele10495

Karen55- That made me   !! I bet your feeling the nerves now? I am and I got 3 more sleeps yet and was crying earlier such an emotional wreck at the moment.


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

Karen -  best of luck for tomorrow ...thinking of you honey xx mmmmm roast dinner! I'm sure the cyclogest is being absorbed.. I have been an emotional wreck (as you know!) over the last few days.. Impossible, but try to relax honey. It will be fine, we are rooting for you and 2x healthy frosties

Adele - eek 3 more sleeps!!  

Lynzb - I hope this week goes quickly for you.. Consider your options of SET or 2 embryo's. You'll make the right decision. OTD - 23/09 ...of course I will wait till then - NOT!

Tracy - thanks honey. how are you doing? 

Frogspawn - thanks hon. I enjoyed an afternoon of afternoon tea with a friend before going home.. Was very nice x

Lou - thanks sweetie.. Finally PUPO, thought it would never happen lol.. Thanks for coming back to check on us all. How's the preg going? Does you clinic do early scans? How you feeling? X

Sugarsweets - sticky Babydust is very much wanted - thanks xx

Curly - I think every clinic is different. Can you have a word with the embryologists to see their protocol? Mine thaw 1 extra .. So if you want SET they will thaw both and pick the best one. Or like me today, thaw 3 (1 didn't make it & the other 2 were transferred). It's nerve wrecking   X

AFM - can I Poas yet??


----------



## adele10495

Hiya Boo- So chuffed u are offically PUPO    and I am such an emotional wreck just feeling so negative


----------



## karen55

adele im feeling a bit cuckoo at the moment. itll only get worse too. im mental in the 2ww........     that im gonna get there now!!! sending u some pmA!!

Boo i wouldve poas by now    i did 7 in one day once hahahaah


----------



## lou-lou12

Adele - just msgd u   vant believe we live in same town  

Boo - I'm ok Hun.... Had an early scan 2 weeks ago saw 1lovely heartbeat.... We have to go again wednesday and we are hoping not to have a little hider like last time   of course I'm going to check on you! You were a massive source of pma for me!! Xx


----------



## adele10495

Lou- I have messaged you back can't believe we are in the same town either.   


Karen55- I am sure you will be fine hun


----------



## fat_cassy

Morning all

 for you all

Sending lots of love and luck - 

AFM - I am in hospital, just had surgery for a twisted ovary - OUCH.

Long story short I have lost my left ovary and am in agony.

My cycle has been cancelled thismonth and will talk to my clinic in a few days.

Going back to sleep now DH brought in the laptop but I feel cruddy

xx


----------



## adele10495

Awww cassy take it easy now and maybe give a few months for your body to rest as if you get pregnant your skin will stretch as the baby grows and it will not do your scar tissue any good big


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

Oh FatCassy     thinking of you honey xxx


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

Lou     on the heartbeat! This a new pregnancy honey.. Bubs isn't going anywhere!!   you won't need luck on Wednesday as I know everything will be fine  give bubs a little rub from me


----------



## tobi71

thanks ladies, i am praying tomorrow yields a different result, i will keep you posted


----------



## Jujube

Cassy, I'm so sorry to hear your news.  Take good care of yourself and take it easy.

J


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

Good luck Karen!!!!  x


----------



## karen55

well theyve rang. they took the top 2 out and the 16 cell has survived on one piece and the 12 cell has only lost 1 in the thaw. just having a shower and heading down. transfer at 12    

#hownervouscanibe


----------



## Hayley33

good luck Karen. x


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

I hope they thrive and will be 2 beautiful embryos for when you arrive..   

I can honestly say I know exactly how you feel hon   stay positive, listen to Zita West or however you relax. Is DH coming with you? 

Good luck xxx


----------



## Tracyxx

Morning Girls,

Cassy I'm so sorry to hear your news but remember to take it easy and get yourself fit and healthy again ready for when you get your BFP  

Karen that is fantastic news, not long to go now  

How are all our PUPO ladies today?

Tracyx


----------



## KELZ29

Hello ladies,
I am new to the FET cycle buddies forum.
I was on here when i had my ivf 4 months ago. well I'm on my 2ww at the moment from my 1st FET with 2 little blasts on board  i am just praying we get our BFP next Tuesday...i don't think i have prayed so much in my life    

Well i hope your all doing well, and i hope to get a little more involved with you all.

love, hugs and babydust to us all
            xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## frogspawn

HI
Karen - great news - good luck.

Cassy - that sounds quite painful. Hope you feel better soon.

Hayley - not long now. How are you feeling today? 

Boo - afternoon tea sounds a great way to celebrate

Tobi - how are you? any news?

Hi Kelz - have you had any symptoms?

hope everyone else is good. 

AFM - knackered after deciding to listen to US open Tennis final on 5 live late last night in bed. Couldn't sleep anyway so thought it would pass the time. Gave up too soon and switched off after Murray lost the 4th Set. Still took an hour to get to sleep!! Few more cramps last night which i think might have been partly the pessaries. Oh well another day in this what feels like longest 2ww ever!!

Jess x


----------



## KELZ29

Hi frogspawn,
I don't think i have had any symptoms as such...a few dull cramp like aches in my tummy, but Ive been putting that down to the progesterone pessaries.
Also a watery discharge today, but again put it down to the pessaries  so we'll have to wait and see and pray   

Yesterday i was a bit silly actually, it had only been 72 hours since my blasts were put back and i tested   and of course it was bfn, i think that was way to early of me, what do you think? 

hope your well

love,hugs and babydust to us all
        xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kdb

Cassy - OUCH is right!  I had ruptured cysts with my IVF cycle and was told the pain was the same as a twisted ovary.  Never known anything like it in my life      I'm sure it doesn't seem like it now but I believe giving your body a break for a little while will help improve your chances with your next cycle    Take care xoxo

Kel - wow, I don't think I've ever known anyone to test 3dpt!  Yes, it is far too early to POAS as there won't be any HCG being produced let alone having made it into your urine.  This guide may be helpful:
~ 0dpt… Embryo is now a blastocyst
~ 1dpt….Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
~ 2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
~3dpt.. Implantation begins, as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
~ 4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
~ 5dpt.. Blastocyst is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells
~ 6dpt…Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
~ 7dpt…More HCG is produced as fetus develops
~ 8dpt…More HCG is produced as fetus develops
~ 9dpt…HCG levels are now high enough to be detected on HPT

Tracy - what did your clinic say about the spotting?


----------



## KELZ29

Thank you Kdb, that is really helpful to no and the chart is informative...i know it was so silly to even think of testing then  
I shall just keep praying for a bfp next tuesday        

hope your well   

love,hugs and babydust to us all
    xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hope4aMiracle

FET do work! Just got a BFP. HCG 236. For those worried about embryo quality I didn't want to know what grade mine were but was told one was good & one was only average. The good one survived the thaw 95% & the average 70% but something has stuck!

If you're symptom spotting I've had cramps & stabbing pains on & off & a small amount of old brown blood. I tested at 5dp5dt & it was a -'ve & then decided to wait until test date. Also having major night sweats.

Good luck to you all & keep believing!


----------



## karen55

thanks for all the good luck everyone. well im delighted to say im pupo with a 12 and 16 cell. the one cell that she thought had perished had popped back out so 100% thaw rate which im delighted with. dr was 45 mins late so i was left legs akimbo for 45 mins waiting for him with a bursting bladder   

transfer was really quick and easy though so fingers crossed time now.  lucky number 6...................................................................

will do personals later xxx


----------



## kdb

Hope!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  BRILLIANT NEWS!!!!!!!!!!  Congratulations!!!    Yes, embryo grading is just one piece of the overall puzzle.  With my IVF I had two 'average' blasts put back and the sticky one is currently asleep upstairs    Yay!!!  So excited for you!!!!!!!


----------



## Hope4aMiracle

Thanks KDB & congrats on being PUPO Karen xx


----------



## Hayley33

Afternoon everyone,

Hope Congratulations on your BFP YAY.. 

Cassie hope your feeling a bit better today, ouchie!!

Kelz, yes tooo  early Crazy lady  

Karen congrats on being pupo 

Frogspawn, how are you?

I am 11dp5dt and getting more scared by the minute, I havent had any symptoms as such, I can put all of the following down to bum bullets or the dreaded AF, stabing pain in sides of boobs, not painful just feel them now and again, period type cramps very occassionaly, weird dreams, very vivid, remembered the last three nights, I woke up at 11.30 last night, must have only been asleep half an hour, I was really hot not sweaty just boiling the it took me ages to get back to sleep oh and a touch of heartburn but think its the asprin, none of these are bothering me and I feel fine, too fine really actually feel pretty good!!! good or bad who knows!! I cant beleive I have satyed away from the pee stick, I have never done that before!! Im being a scaredy


----------



## Hope4aMiracle

Thanks Hayley, will keep everything x'd that you get a BFP too!


----------



## Ruby998

Linzb- I didnt get an option- was just told that I was having a natural FET. Think it's because my cycles are pretty regular?!

Hope- whoop congrats Hun!!!

Karen- congrats on being pupo!

Hayley- I can't believe u have stayed away from the pre stick! I would be dying to poas but u are doing brill, I think it's better if u can resist the temptation!

Kelz- naughty u!! That is far too early to test ha. Wait a week then test again, sure u will see a BFP

Nothing to report from me- start peeing on the ovulation sticks next week

xx


----------



## Hope4aMiracle

Thanks Ruby!


----------



## Ruby998

Is anybody watching one born every minute- twins and triplets? xx


----------



## sugarsweet

hi lady's hope your all well, I'm watching one born every min crying so much I'm such a cry baby   well i got to weeks till my AF then i can get my snow baby back so nervous just hope he/she is strong enough to make it i don't no much as it is my first fet i will be doing a natural fet with a 5 day hatching blast please let this be the one wishing every one lots of luck and sticky bean juice xx


----------



## tobi71

hello ladies, just to let you know that it was a BFN today went in for the blood test and got the call from the clinic that it was -ve.... i still have 2 blast and plan to go as soon as possible, my moto from now on is to try and try again


----------



## sugarsweet

so sorry   you have a great moto on try and try again hope you get your bfp very soon xx


----------



## Ruby998

Sugarsweet- I cried too! Ha. I'm in the same position as u- this will be my first FET (hopefully only). Will keep my fingers crossed for u xx

Tobi- so sorry hun, hope your ok. Like your moto xx


----------



## sugarsweet

ruby when is your fet it is so scary after a bfn i have had a panic attack all most every day since my bfn xx


----------



## VesperPea

Hello lovely ladies

I'm day 2 of a medicated FET cycle so first day of meds and just hoping!  

Hope yip yip yippee  

Tobi sending you hope for the next one - i had a bfn on 10th August so i'm with you on the crack on attitude

Will catch up properly when not on phone but fairydust everyone


----------



## adele10495

Boo- Hope your feeling ok?   


Karen- Fantastic news that you are now PUPO when is your official test date?    


Hello to everyone else   


Well I got 1 more sleep and I find out tomorrow morning if any of my 3 blasts survive the thaw and will go into the clinic in the afternoon if they do. On the downside have two poorly little ones typical british weather


----------



## Dondi Moon

Hello Lovely Ladies,

It's been a while since I have been on here, 2010 actually when we were going through IVF for the very first time, which amazingly resulted in our DD being born in August last year. We now feel the time is ready to do our FET so I start DR on Friday this week. I am actually sat at home waiting for the drugs to be delivered!! So many emotions, I had forgotten how nerve wracking this was, and as we only have one to play with I am hoping with all my heart it will work. I just keep thinking surely we can't be that lucky twice?!

Our little Frosted EMbie is a dat 6 Blasto grade 5ba so I'm told that's a good start, sits just the not knowing until the day of transfer that I think is really causing me to feel worried. But I am going to go with it and do my best, I have my treatment schedule but we have to wait and see how I do at my baseline on 2nd October to know when transfer day is. I will let you know how I get on.

Good luck to everyone else on this thread who is just about to start, PMA all the way!

 xxx


----------



## lynzb

Kelz Good luck in this 2ww n step away from the poas, far too early. Tuesday will be here in no time x

Hope, yayyyyyyy congrats huni xxxxx

Karen & kdb congrats on PUPO 

Hayley is your test date Friday? Love the Rosie and jim names  

Ruby998- I'm regular like clockwork so wonder why it wasn't discussed! Hmmmmm 

Sugar sweet GL with your ET 

Tobi So sorry about your crappy result, love your PMA though xz 

Adele I have everything crossed for the big thaw and hope your little ones are better soon x

Vesper pea n dondi moon GL in your cycles .

Sorry if I missed anyone., I'm on my phone typing slyly at work


----------



## karen55

well one down 13 to go   its such a wierd feeling for me this part. last night i was lying in bed thinking about my littles beauties (which ive named Wendy and Sue) floating around and then i started having twitches!! hahahaha. This part is sooooooo mind over matter! i have something on every day for the next 9 except this friday so im hoping keeping busy will help. i even slept midnight till 7am whereas usually im awake after 3-4 hrs in the 2ww. Im working sooooo hard to keep calm calm calm

lynz how r u hun??xxxx

Dondi welcome to the madness. i think we all feel the same about thaw day. FET is sooo much easier except the 24hrs before thaw. Youve had the magical bfp before you can do it again 

adele any news yet  my clinic are insistent u wait a full 14 days. the longest ive ever waited is till 13 dpt and everytime i tested that day i had a bfp so im kinda superstitious!!!

vesper yip yip yippeeeee  

tobi im so so sorry  

ruby i watched it and was blubbing along   how long till u start poas?

sugarsw and ruby my fingers are crossed for your little frozen babies!!!

Hayley how on earth are you holding out??!!!!!you must have nerves of steel

Boo where are you my 2ww buddy?? have u gone nuts yet

hope congratulations    

hi to everyone else, i cant scroll bk further but hope your all surviving the madness


----------



## Hope4aMiracle

Thanks Lynz and Vesper x


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

Adele - thinking of you for tomorrow xx 

Karen - yes I've lost the plot.. Last cycle I had sore boobs at this point I have nothing other than dull aches in my tummy & back caused by cyclogest!! Not testing early.. (I say that now, ask me this time next week!) ha! 

Anyone watch OBEM twins & triplets special? 

 to you all...x


----------



## VesperPea

Hey lovely ladies

Quick question: I'm super over emotional - which is ridiculous as we're only 4 doses in but I was wondering whether it means this is going to be a particularly tearful cycle? - each one seems different... Having cried at Mamma Mia, my DD stubbing her toe, my DH telling me he loves me, our friends coming through for his birthday on Fri, my dad being lovely... you get the idea - I think I may have to watch dehydration at this rate! Anyone else had one of these mad moments this early? Hard to work if you have to keep sobbing into the laptop...

kdb love that schedule - good to remember why they make us wait to poas!  

boo hello fellow plot loser 

 from the nutbar over here!


----------



## lynzb

Boo I watched obem, so emotional. 

Karen, I'm good ta, got itchy feet to get started. Sounds weird but I just know this round will work, I'm prob   Drugs arrive Friday so for me it starts to get real eeeeeek xxx


----------



## frogspawn

Hi 
Tobi - sorry to hear your news. Hope you can take some time out to recover from emotional turmoil this stuff brings. 

Adele - good luck for tommorrow - keeping fingers crossed that your blasts make it.

Hope -congrats on your bfp!! we are hoping for a lot more of those in the next few days and weeks.

Hayley - how are you feeling - only 2 more days for you? I also have woken up in the middle of the night feeling v hot! Does anyone know about body temp in early pregnancy? i have never done the basal body temp thing for ovalation and don't know much about what the body temp does after that. I have also had some twinges in my lower back - sometimes get this before af but usually in the middle - this is on the right hand side, along with some brief but strong cramps. 

Cassy - hope you are feeling better today.

Karen - welcome the 2 week madhouse - sounds good that you have things to distract you. I always want to feel busy without doing too much! 

Good luck to all those starting soon.   

My DH back at work today so have to keep myself occupied for the next few days. Had a nice time at the cinema yest afterrnoon - Anna Karenina - very good film. Really recommend it. 

Jess x


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

Lynzb - very emotional and very thought provoking in terms of the 1 or 2 embryo transfer. Enjoyed watching it tho

VesperPea -  hey hon, seems like only the other day we were on her chatting about your last cycle ..  Fingers crossed things work out this time xx 

Dondi Moon -  welcome to the mad house 

Adele - hope the little ones start to feel a little better x

Tobi -   I'm so so sorry honey ..xxx

KBD - thanks for posting this.. I was going to test at the weekend but I won't bother now I've read this.. 


kdb said:


> Kel - wow, I don't think I've ever known anyone to test 3dpt! Yes, it is far too early to POAS as there won't be any HCG being produced let alone having made it into your urine. This guide may be helpful:
> ~ 0dpt&#8230; Embryo is now a blastocyst
> ~ 1dpt&#8230;.Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
> ~ 2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
> ~3dpt.. Implantation begins, as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
> ~ 4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
> ~ 5dpt.. Blastocyst is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells
> ~ 6dpt&#8230;Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
> ~ 7dpt&#8230;More HCG is produced as fetus develops
> ~ 8dpt&#8230;More HCG is produced as fetus develops
> ~ 9dpt&#8230;HCG levels are now high enough to be detected on HPT


Oooh Hayley - those sound like positive symptoms to me  hang in there hon, a bfp is on its way

Hope - huge congratulations.. Have a healthy and happy 9mths!

AFM - I'm freezing cold & really tired, left Lucky and Dan playing downstairs and returned to bed to have lay down... Sorry for the lack of personals, I'm just completely knackered, but reading all the posts xx


----------



## Hope4aMiracle

Thank you to everybody for your congratulation messages! It means a lot. I will keep everything crossed for you all and look forward to seeing all of your BFP's. Remember, FET's do work! xx


----------



## Hope.x

Hi Ladies, 
I popped in a couple of weeks ago to ask of I could join-you all kindly welcomed me💗
I have been reading your posts and I have already found them conforting. 

I started my FET journey on Sunday, 9th Sept. I am feeling quite 'normal' now that I'm back to med's and hospital appointment, it sounds strange, but I felt a little lost between cycles. 

I'm looking forward to getting to know you all. 😃

Sarah..x


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

A new HOPE for another BFP...  welcome ! 

I woke to a sharp pain in my lower tummy.. Only lasted a second   it was more often with Lucky.. SCREAM!!!!! I'm going to lose my head this 2ww....


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

Ooh ooh ooh I got another one whilst having a pee! ...ok, I know    right?!


----------



## Hope.x

Hi Boowantsababy, I do believe we are following each other on IG- (my_little_home)?? 

The 2WW is so hard, you notice every pinch and pain! I found FF and IG so helpful when I was trying to take my mind off of it! I'm just wanting for AF now so I can start reducing my sniffs and start taking my tablets....IVF=waiting and waiting and waiting! 

Sarah..x


----------



## lynzb

Boo- implantation pains?  Xx


----------



## Hayley33

Afternoon everyone

Hi peeps, well I am 12dp5dt today and going bloody crazy, I still feel totally normal, well apart from an absolutely rubbish nights sleep, think I have something on my mind!! Im soo nervous.. I dont know how I will cope to see a 4th negative! I am losing my mind now and I am terrified to test!

Arrggghhhhhhh......  I almost want the 2ww to be longer I am convinced it will be bad news... Sorry for the me post I am having a bad day. 

Hope your all doing ok

Hayley z


----------



## VesperPea

Hey ladies
Some impressive mind loss going on today - it's clearly one of those days. We are all super women doing our best to deal with a hand that no one expected life to deal them. So a cheer to you all for coping and supporting each other and here's to a better day tomorrow.


----------



## adele10495

Well Hello Everyone    I phoned clinic and they won't be thawing my embryos until 9ish so will get a call from the embryologist about 1030 with the hope of having one blast put back about 2ish


----------



## karen55

a day filled with anxiety it seems   sending you all pma babydust and whatever else you need today

heres to a better day tomorrow and especially for adele


----------



## Hayley33

good luck with your call Adele. x


----------



## fat_cassy

Hi all, well I am home and resting - Ugh hate resting.

The surgery was fine and the pain meds afterwards were wounderful  

Yay to those PUPO girls - Stay away from Google and pee sticks  

All the best for those about to have transfers  

And welcome to the nut house to those just starting out  


I have managed to get an appointment with my specialist today so I will be asking where to from here, my remaining ovary is almost as bad as the one removed due to all the cysts so I am hoping to do another IVF cycle to get any eggs I may have left before doing any fet cycles.
Better to have 34 year old eggs rather than 35 !!!!!.

I will pop in from time to time to check progress.

Boo - I hope you are being good to yourself only a few days to go xx

Love and luck to you all


----------



## adele10495

Thanks for the goodluck messages Karen and Hayley feeling so nervous I have shaved my legs ready lol!   Just hope it is all worth it  


big    to everyone


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

Hope - yea the same person ☺ 

Adele -  thinking of you honey xx

FatCassy - hope & pray everything works out for you


----------



## fat_cassy

Awesome news from me.

I am doing another cycle next month !!!!!

Sending love and luck to you all  

Adele - I hope all went well xx


----------



## Hayley33

BFP!!!! I cant beleive it girls I have been to get a second test to do because I just couldnt believe the 1st one I am in total shock and disbeleif!! 
POAS at 5am this morning...  WOOOO HOOOO

Thanks for all your support ladies Im not dissapearing I want to know how your all doing. X X X


----------



## Hope4aMiracle

Congratulations Hayley! Fab news!! x


----------



## frogspawn

Hi
congratulations Hayley - fab news!   

Good luck Adele - everything crossed for you

Jess x


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

FatCassy -   

Hayley - fabulous news!!    

Adele - please update us... Thinking of you hon xx  xx

Afm - after 4 pregnancies I know my symptoms.. It's only 3dp5dt but I'm not hopeful..     I feel rubbish and emotional.


----------



## Mo80

Wow congratulations Hayley, test day for me is Sunday can I wait......hoping I can make it to tomorrow!!

back to work

Fairy dust to a

Mo


----------



## kdb

Hayley that is fabulous news!!! Congratulations!! Yayyyyyyyy!!!!!


----------



## KELZ29

hey ladies,

Congratulations Hayley    

Good luck to everyone else with the waiting and transfers etc...I'm praying for us all very hard     

AFM.. Well i am still waiting of course, god its agonising waiting and hoping all the time    
I am getting all these cramps and sharp twinges now and again, and always hope it could mean something...but i feel its just the pessaries and tablets I'm on, all i can do is hope my little bubbles are up to something in there    

I wish everyone success and happiness with all treatments.      

Love, hugs and babydust to us all
      xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pickwick

Congratulations Hayley that is fabulous news.
Hello to all you lovely ladies, I have been keeping up to date with this thread, I have been reading silently in the background.  I just want to wish everyone loads of success with cycle and their plans.
AFM, I am waiting for AF and I am starting a medicated cycle when she arrives.  I am expecting AF early next week but I am guessing although she is normally like clock work next week will be a different story.
Is anyone else starting next week?  
Lots of   and   to you lovely ladies.x


----------



## sugarsweet

hello Lady's i will be doing a natural fet end of september  if there is any other's who wish to join me and support each other through are journeys then please join this thread wishing us all lots of hope and luck x


----------



## karen55

Hi all well another sleep over   2 down 12 to go!!! im really surprising myself at the moment and if the whole 2ww stays like this id be very happy. Its not easy but its far better than how ive been in the past. Im gettin the usually 'full' AF type feelings that cyclogest gives you and im just praying its cos somethings happening    i do know cramps mean ZERO so im trying my best to ignore them!!! Does anyone know if the meds affect your ovaries?? i have a constant crampy feeling around where my right ovary is?? it feels like its does after EC??

Hayley yayayayayayayayayay I KNEW IT  

Hi pickwick, i lurked in the background for ages to start as well. Please post away, we all go mad together. Its just pure waiting isnt it?? grrrrr

Kelz i SOOOOO feel your misery! its kinda mean that the side effects of the meds make u even more cuckoo!!! how many days u got left??

Boo please dont give up hope.  You really have no way of knowing and u wouldnt feel any different whatsoever. its all the meds. just hold on tight a bit longer. sending u a big hug xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Cassy yayayayayayayayayayay      BFP next time  

adele any news   

Mo how are you feeling about test day??

Frogsp how are you today??

kdb,hope, vesp and everyone else?


----------



## Hope.x

Congratulations Hayley..x 

I'm only taking my nasal spray and I feel sooooo emotional, I keep welling up and I really snapped at my DH earlier too. I don't remember feeling like this before? 

Hoping time flys for all you 2WWer's (if only!)

 love to you all

Sarah..x


----------



## karen55

SR down reg is the worst part. i cry the whole time practically. i even cried at the cushelle advert this time!


----------



## adele10495

Just quick update on my phone will say more later 1 fab embryo on board


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

Adele -   PUPO!!!! 

Karen - PMA has well & truly left the building! I feel like drowning my sorrows with a large glass of wine and returning to work! I've just been crying all day, I feel dreadful


----------



## Ruby998

Hayley- whoooo fab news!! Told u so ha.

Adele- congrats on being pupo!!

Fat cassy- fab that u can start thy quickly! U must be so relieved.

xx


----------



## karen55

~ 0dpt… Embryo is now a blastocyst
~ 1dpt….Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
~ 2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
~3dpt.. Implantation begins, as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
~ 4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
~ 5dpt.. Blastocyst is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells
~ 6dpt…Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
~ 7dpt…More HCG is produced as fetus develops
~ 8dpt…More HCG is produced as fetus develops
~ 9dpt…HCG levels are now high enough to be detected on HPT

Boo this is my mums voice saying this now     i know you feel rotten and i will be feeling like this any day now you are only day 3 IMPLANTATION BEGINS.  There is absolutely no way to know at the moment. Youve come this far and youve been strong and amazing, this is just a bad IVF day and tomorrow will be better. But theres no points counting ourselves before we know. Your PUPO and until someone tells u otherwise dont count yourself         i prescribe a dose of something naughty. not wine but maybe some galaxy or similar       

Adele yipyip yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Mo80

Hi Karen, trying desperatley to find that middle ground somewhere between optimistic and realistic, don't want to get to excited but don't want to be negative, keep thinking I have symptoms and then not, pay day tomorrow so think I shall end up buying a hot tomorrow, fingers crossed, not sure we will be able to finance another go and no frosties left, good luck all, positive sticky vibes 
Mo xx


----------



## Mo80

Whoops I of course meant buy a hpt not a hot, got to love predictive text!


----------



## karen55

im the same Mo. i might sound positive but i had a major wobble in the cinema today. Its a horrible feeling. Buying a hpt comes over me like a wave ill be determined then suddenly im sitting in the supermarket toilet doing it!!!!  
The one time i lasted out i got my first bfp so im kinda superstitious and trying desperately to hang on and be calm like i was with that cycle. every other time ive been a nutter!!!!!!


----------



## adele10495

Thanks everyone for your goodluck messages offically PUPO and offical test date is 27th september have to insert one cyclogest pessary every evening. Transfer was a bit uncomfortable I am a little sore and very tired big


----------



## kdb

Hi sugarsweet, please come and join the FET cycle buddies thread here:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=272177.0

Lots of ladies there for you to chat with

Best of luck with your cycle!


----------



## sugarsweet

thank you xx


----------



## MrsHY

Hello
Just popping in to stalk you all (am waiting for my next AF after my first failed FET - boo!). 
Fat Cassy - great news about starting next cycle!
Boo - although I've never been pregnant I've read sooooo many posts from ladies who have said that they may well have two pregnancies with similar symptoms and then a third with TOTALLY different symptoms or no symptoms at all - so hang in there!
Hayley - Whoop whoop! So pleased for you after the mill you've been through - I've seen you've had failed FETs before so it gives me hope that you can have the same batch of embies (I mean from the same fresh cycle) then get a BFP eventually. Did you do anything different this time? Desperate for tips!
Congrats on being pupo Adele.
Sorry for anyone I've missed.
AFM it's cd16 today and no sign of EWCM so typically late O for me. Am seeing the consultant for my routine follow up next Thurs which will be cd23, I'm almost hoping my body holds out so I can ask whether I can nip in for a natural cycle FET instead 
x


----------



## fat_cassy

Hi all

I am waiting for AF to arrive - anytime in the next 20 days !!! then I start another medicated cycle.

Boo - Honey it is way too soon !!!!! Go get your hair done, nails, massage, rent some funny movies anything to keep you busy  

Hayley - whoop whoop well done you xx

Adele - PUPO !!! see all that worry about the defrost and you made it !!!!

Pickwick - we could be cycle buddies if AF ever shows for me.

Everyone else love and Luck


----------



## sugarsweet

i will be your cycle buddie my AF is due on the 27th all ways on time (don't want to jinx it ) I'm doing a natural fet with my one and only ice baby . good luck to the pupo sending lots of  , congrates on the bfp's and those who are waiting sending lots of sticky bean juice xx


----------



## JJ Mum

Hello ladies, 

Hoping to meet some cycle buddies,  suger sweet , were both doing a natural cycle, my AF is due 21st Sept, hoping for ET on 10th Oct, crossing everything on sucessful thaw of our one lonely blastocyst, its a day 6 4bc, which is the best and only full blasto we got, the one that went back on failed cycle was a nearly early blast, so hoping this one was meant to be.

Good luck everyone


----------



## sugarsweet

JJ mum we are in the same boat then Hun i only have the one snow baby i have a day 5 hatching blast grade 5BB. I had a 8 cell 3 day transfer witch was not to be so holding out for my snow baby i would love to be your cycle buddie all ways nice to have some one to go through it with, the lady's on here are great as well some one all ways gives me advice and makes me feel at ease when i need it    i have to ring on day one of AF which allways comes on time 28 day cycle so hoping it don't let me down on the one day i want it to arrive   well here is wishing us both lots of sticky bean juice, xx


----------



## Blondie71

Hi Ladies,

Just another FET buddy to add to the list  I'm nervously doing digital ovulation sticks for a natural FET at Serum in Athens atm so that's gonna be a challenge co-ordinating flights etc but hey if it works I'll not complain (I'd stand on my head and recite nursery rhymes for two weeks if they said it would work at this stage lol).

Good luck to everybody I pray the wait is over for us all.
x


----------



## karen55

hi everyone hope today is a good day. 3 sleeps down 11 to go for me, im having a pessemistic morning.  Time just seems to be at a standstill


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

Thanks ladies   

Karen - tell me about it ..Feels like ET was ages ago! If only.. 

 hello to all the newcomers xx 

Adele - massive hugs .. Hope your feeling better xx


----------



## adele10495

Karen- Yes it is hard to keep up the PMA have ordered my pregnancy tests will test from next friday as I did with the twins as well.


Boo- Hope your ok you can test from tuesday to get a BFP hopefully      I am having niggly pains in my left side and lady bits are sore from yesterday


----------



## Holly82

Hi

I'm just after some help please   

I have been for my scan this morning to check my lining thickness was good to go for ET next week on Wed the 19th. But my lining is only measuring at 5mm when it has to be atleast 8mm, my clinic have said that i may have to cancel this cycel but they have gave me a extra week to see what happens. I am already on a high dose of progynova at 4 tabs a day so i am just to continue with this. I am just wondering if this has happened to any of you girls and is there anything i can do to help build up my lining before my scan next Fri? I have heard drinking milk can help. I have been on Progynova for 11 days now. 

Thank you. x x


----------



## frogspawn

HI 
Not feeling too great today - had bad stomach since last night and woke up in the middle of the night desperately needing to pee, with bad pains as though i had been holding it in too long. I keep wanting the loo and keep thinking that there is the tiniest bit of brownish discharge (sorry tmi). Felt tired, faint and sick this morning - which i suppose is due to worry and lack of good sleep! Spending the day on the sofa but can't help feeling that af is on its way and it will be all over. Was going to test tommorrow because i seem to have got further than ever before but now v scared that it will be a negative!!
Sorry to be on such a downer but was really feeling a bit more confident in the last couple of days.
J


----------



## KELZ29

Good afternoon my fellow ladies,

Hope everyone is well today   

Frogspawn...I no how your feeling today, Ive been having dull a/f type twinges all day and keep telling myself oh well its over, I'm coming on  but we have to try and stay a little positive i suppose until its actually there....or we hope not   keep your chin up hun and i will too  

Holly82...Hey. i remember you from the other cycle. i was on there with you, sorry for your loss.....it seems to me you are doing all you can to try and make Ur lining thicker, A week is a long time, a lot can change, keep positive it will thicken I'm sure hun. i will pray for you   

Well i hope everyone else is doing ok today and feeling positive about things....oh it is hard though isn't it  

Afm- Well as i said above just feeling a little like a/f is coming  but it could be the cyclogest or what i hope for....it's just hard to no eh girls  all i can do is pray and hope for the best...roll on Tuesday otd    

Love, hugs and babydust to us all
    xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## karen55

awww my lovelies today is clearly a bad bad day   Sending everyone out a massive hug and the faintest bit of pma i have left. the difference 24 hrs makes eh? i was fine yesterday. IVF is grim its official


----------



## sugarsweet

hello lady's how is every one doing apart from the dreaded 2ww.sending you lots of postive,faith and love all your ways i was just wondering is the only reason fet has a lower success rate is because of the thaw IE if the embie makes the thaw is the success then then same as fresh ? or is it because they have put the best one back on fresh, see for me they said they can not be sure if they put the best one back as i had a day 3 transfer agrhhhhh i feel like a real   xx


----------



## kdb

Hi sugarsweet - the difference in success rates isn't due to thaw as the % success rate is based on actual transfers.  I suspect it's because *generally* the better quality embryos are transferred in a fresh cycle BUT this is not always the case - with me I ended up with two Day 6 frosties that were better grades than the two fresh Day 5 blasts I had put back, one of which became Daniel   

It does vary clinic to clinic - at mine, for my age group, pg rates for fresh cycles are 58% and frozen are just under 54%.  As freezing techniques get more advanced there will be less gap, and of course you may have seen the recent press about FET being better as the woman's body has been exposed to fewer drugs and less stress than a fresh medicated cycle.

Honestly, you can't get too hung up on Day 2/3/5/6, grades, etc etc... there are SO many pieces to the fertility puzzle, many which are not yet well understood.  Unfortunately, or fortunately, sometimes it's just down to luck 

Just focus on what is within your control (stress levels, healthy eating and drinking, resting and sleeping well, positive thinking, etc) and trust the experts at your clinic to manage the rest.

Best of luck.


----------



## sugarsweet

oh it would be great to have a crystal ball   yes one of my concerns is the stress i suffer from panic attacks and have been on diazpam for many years i stoped them for ivf but since my bfn have been taking them as have really suffered bad with panic attacks since, i really need to look in two some relax exercise, today i feel really bad as 2 weeks before I'm due on i get bad pmt thank you for the info Hun  x


----------



## lynzb

Me post warning!  

I have got my drugs today but am confused. I was told the tablets after DR are to be taken for appx 12 days.....but I have 200! How many do u take a day? Xz


Sorry will do personals wen not on phone xxx


----------



## Faithope

*lynzb* Are they the progynova? If so then you will need lots hun, 1 to start for first few days, this amount increases, then when you get your BFP you need to take 4 a day until 10/12 weeks pregnant


----------



## Tracyxx

Hi Girls, how are we all today?

Lynzb you do need a lot of them as i have been told to take 3 x estrogen tablets from day 1 until day 34 (my test day) so thats 102 tablets, then i think you continue taking them until 12wks if you get a BFP   .  

AFM i had my lining scan today (day13) and my lining was 10.7mm so i have been told my embryos will be thawed on Monday morning.  I had a freeze all on day 1 so they will be thawing all my remaining embryos (6) and choosing the best 2 for a day 3 transfer, im not sure if this will be on Tuesday or Wednesday but im just hoping they make it.  I have been told to start my progesterone tomorrow morning so i will be using 2 x 400mg pessaries a day, i have never had these before so is this a normal dose?

Thanks
Tracyx


----------



## sugarsweet

TRACYXX when i did my fresh cycle i was on 2x400mg of cyclogest pessies hope this helps hun xx


----------



## frogspawn

Thanks Kelz for you kind words. Not sure what is happening but have had bad stomach all day and bloating but nothing else. The only thing i can think is that i am very stressed and tired and this is causing some IBS symptons (suffered in the past). Roll on next week.


----------



## kdb

T - yes, that's the typical dosage for Cyclogest. Best of luck!


----------



## fat_cassy

Morning All - Right time for a shake up, and I don not mean to upset already hormonal people  

I have been doing IVF and FET for over 5 years now - too many to list in my signature but believe me lots !!!

This thread need a dose of Good attitude.

Things to be  reminded of - According to Me, Emma - Fat Cassy is my 9kg Cat. 

1. You are doing a cycle/are PUPO/getting ready for a cycle - this is great as it is one step closer than you were. - Be happy.  

2. No food will "fix" your fertility - eat all the pineapple and brazil nuts you want but it WILL NOT change anything !!!! Better to eat a balanced diet and if you want chocolate then have it !!! Do not waste your money on the latest fad foods.
Remember if they were so awesome for us the would be part of the protocol from the Doctors !!!!!.  

3. No 2 women are the same as no 2 symptoms are the same - just because whats her face tested 2dpt5dt and got a BFP does not mean you will and if you are testing that early you are setting yourself up for heart break.
Beta or Blood Days are set down for 9 - 16 days for a reason. The reason is so your hormones can build up and HCG can be detected - This takes time !!!!!!    I am the queen of HTP's think I did 37 in my last 2ww.  

4. Above all remember this is a bloody hard road and everyone has to travel it - Even the ones who are seeming ok on the outside are full of worry and doubt but share the feelings and thoughts, but just be aware I will be there with my reality check and stand you up again. xx


----------



## karen55

boo are you ok xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Holly82

Hi girls  

Thanks so much for the advice yetserday with re to my womb lining. Just   now that it is ok for next scan on Fri. x 

Hope you all have a lovely weekend, i will be back tommorrow to do some personals as i'm in work today   

Holly x


----------



## lynzb

Fat Cassy - I love that post, i totally agree in what you wrote too.

Thanks for reply on tablets, girls. So do you take them aswel as have jabs til 10/12 wks pregnant? xx


----------



## fat_cassy

lynzb - usually yes, but your clinic will tell you when to stop, sometimes things look super good so you don't have to keep up the torture  

All worth it in the end - or so I hear.


----------



## adele10495

Morning ladies well I am not feeling the    at all feel so tired having a resting day in bed and Will start testing daily from next fri or sat with otd being wed 26th sept. So scary this time round   to everyone


----------



## Mo80

Didn't know whether to post this or not but I needed to say it to someone and I know the lovely ladies on here on't mind the odd moan.  I gave in and tested today only a day early and it was a BFN so I'm thinking it's all over for us.  I was I think on the quiet a bit optimistic I felt a bit different that during other failures.  I haven't told the DH yet I can't face the sympathy.  Good job he's at work today as I can't stop bursting into tears.  I think it also feels worse because we have no money/ or credit left anywhere and no frosties and I was 40 this year so I can't help thinking this was our last try.  I know I should stop self pity and feel thankful for what I have but as we all know it's just so hard.


Sorry if I've upset anyone, sending all positivity to all of you.


Mo.


----------



## adele10495

Mo- big   from me there is nothing that I can say that will make you feel any better just to let you know this thread is here for everyone whether it is a negative or positive result.


----------



## karen55

awww Mo im so sorry hunny, you rant and rave all you want    is dh home soon so u at least have some company xxxxxxxx

adele ill have to get the HPT    on you  

well 4 down 10 to go for me. cant wait to be in the 1ww it just feels FAR better

how is everyone today?


----------



## kdb

Mo      I'm sorry you're hurting so much


----------



## Mo80

Thanks everyone, going to go out in the sunshine and see if it hurts less.


Big      back to you all


Mo


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

Mo -   I'm so so sorry honey xxxx I wish I could give you a proper cuddle xx


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

Karen - I'm losing my mind!!!! ... How are you?? X 

Adele - hey missy, none of that... Sending you tons of PMA


----------



## adele10495

Karen- Personally I will feel better testing everyday from nxt fri or sat until test day as it causes me less stress had a bfp when I tested after 9 days with first response when I caught for my twins.

Boo- I hope your ok? This 2ww is awful wish we could fast forward time lol


----------



## Hayley33

Hi Girls, Just checking in on you all wishing you all good luck.

Keep away from the pee sticks they will drive u mad. x x


----------



## fat_cassy

Mo -   it's damn hard being where you are - I would say don't give up, some HPT's are not sensitive enough and some embies are late implanters and some women like me never show a Positive on a HPT until way after the beta. Though in saying all that I really hope you get your positive xx  

Adele - I used about 37 HPT's last cycle, on one hand I was ready for the result but on the other I drove myself mental - This cycle I will not be doing them, I want to enjoy being PUPO for as long as possible. But good luck to you. xx

Boo - You are doing so well honey, not long to go now xx    

Karen - not long to go now xx  

AFM - waiting as usual for AF to show, no idea when that will be.

Sending Love and luck to you all


----------



## Han2275

Hi ladies, can I join you  
I had a natural FET on wednesday with a hatching blast. I am going crazy already  . Trying to keep busy but can't stand the wait. I don't remember being this bad before. I 'borrowed' a million pregnancy tests from work last night. Does anyone else constantly flit from being really positive that it's worked, to feeling totally the opposite?


----------



## Mo80

Thanks everyone for the good wishes and hugs it means so much, will still probably carry on testing for a few days!!!!


xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## frogspawn

HI 
Mo - read your post yesterday and have just re-read it because i feel i am in almost the same boat.  

i have just tested a day early than otd at 16dp3dt and got a bfn. Am completely gutted at the moment - my DH has also gone to work today though he was there when i tested  so knows. I am just 40 and i also really don't have the money to do this all again.(not sure if i have the strength either!!)
I am a little confused though as i haven't had any bleeding atall except possibly the smallest amount of brown discharge (sorry tmi) a couple of days ago. I normally would have been bleeding by this point so really not sure what to believe. 

Hope everyone else is having a better day than me!  

Jess


----------



## Tracyxx

Morning Girls,

Frogspawn i am so sorry for your BFN today    but you should really hold out and test on your OTD as it might just be too early.  As for the bleeding are you doing a medicated cycle?, this is my first medicated cycle and i've read that although some people bleed on or before test day some people don't actually bleed until they have stopped their medication.

Mo still praying its a BFP for you too     .

KDB Good Luck for today, I'm praying its a BFP       

Fat Cassy i couldn't help but laugh at your 37 tests   , i thought i was bad because i always start testing a few days early, but you definitely top me.

AFM my babies are coming out the freezer tomorrow morning and i am sooooooooooo nervous as they where frozen on day 1 which means i have no idea about their quality.  My last 2 transfers where on day 2 so we've never transfered more than a 4 cell embryo so were going for a day 3 transfer this hoping for 2 nice 8 cells this time but we have been warned that even though waiting will let us select the best two embryos we are taking the chance that none may make it to transfer day but i am trying to stay positive   .  We haven't to phone for the thaw result until 3.30pm so tomorrow will be a long day   . 

Tracyx


----------



## adele10495

Tracy- Goodluck hun got everything crossed for u     


Cassy- I doubt I will do that many tests just for some reason I feel less stressed in testing earlier than holding out if that makes sense


----------



## Tracyxx

Thanks Adele, I had a dream last night that I came on this morning and you had just got your BFP  .  I know it's far too early for you so heaven knows why i was dreaming about it but I'm hoping it's a good sign for you .  

I'm the very same as you as I like testing early too as somehow I think it softens the blow if it's a BFN  . I would much rather get a BFN before a/f shows up so im ready for it as for me testing early and seeing a BFN is easier than not testing then discovering your bleeding and it's all over .

Tracyx


----------



## Ruby998

Jess-    so sorry. I really hope that tomorrow is a different story!

Mo- so sorry hope your ok  

Tracy- good luck tomorrow hun! That will be one looong day!

Han- welcome hun. I'm having mine in about 2 weeks but already feel like you- positive one minute and negative the next. A hatching blast is good though!!

Boo- keep away from those pee sticks x

Well I'm feeling rather rotten today- got it in my head that it's never going to work. I don't know why but I just can't ever imagine me being pregnant! It's one of those feeling sorry for myself days ha. We went out with friends last nite- 1 pregnant with 2nd child and 2 talking about having 2nd child arrrgh could have screamed!!

xxx


----------



## adele10495

Tracy- I hope your dream was right for me lol  and I am totally with you with testing early I would rather test from next saturday until otd as just makes me feel less stressed which I suppose can't be good for the embryo this 2ww drives you   . Lat time I was working ful time so wasn't so bad now I'm a stay at home mam as I have twins with one being disabled.


----------



## Tracyxx

Hi Adele, I know what you mean as i am a stay at home mum too my DS was born 2/10 so a very similar age to your two .

I have a very busy week the week after E/T as its my SIL & BIL 40th Birthday (twins) so all their family & friends are flying in from far and wide for a big party one night then a big family dinner another night with all the kids so i'll be busy trying to get us all kitted out & ready.

On one hand I wish it wasn't all happening this week so i could just relax as Im already feeling stressed as I'm feeling so bloated with all the meds that im not looking forward to squeezing into party clothes and i grudge buying anything bigger for 1 party, but i suppose on the other hand everything going on will help the time pass faster. 

Tracyx


----------



## karen55

hi everyone!

well 5 down 9 to go   Still a long way to go but im feeling so calm again. i give myself an 'ill be fine eitherway' speech yesterday hahahahaha. Tell me that again if i dont see what i want.  Apart from sore boobs i have ZERO going on. i usually have a whole host of syptoms to spot but nadda!!! i quite like it actually!

Tracy EXTRA good luck for transfer  im sure your frozen babies will be perfect  

Boo how are you  

adele     not to long till the test-a-thon starts then   My first cycle i tested from 3dpt hahahahaha. any symptoms??

Ruby     those days are just horrible. just sneak up on you out of nowhere and are a bugger to shift.  hope tomorrow brings a better day. And incidentally i have trawled the boards this week particularly the 2ww board. there are SOOO many ppl who said things like that in the 2ww then suddenly got the shock of their lives.   

Jess im so sorry you got a bfn lv.  im keeping everything crossed EXTRA tight for morning xxxxx   

Mo how are you feeling  

Han im exactly the same as you. on wed i told dh 'i just know it wont work' then the next day i told myself i thought it had hahahahaha. When is your otd? i had transfer tuesday so we shoud be around the same time?? Are you a paos-aholic or do u hold out  

Cassy how are you doing  

im sorry i cant scroll bk further but sending ots of luck n baby dust out to all the other ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mo80

Hi All,


Not feeling too bad today, think I will test agin tomorrow, you never know     


I just can't get my head round it all really I think as much as we all try to prepare ourselves theres always that little glimmer of hope and optimism, which I'm trying to cling on to.  


Hi Frogspawn - I know what you mean it's not just the money its the strength to put yourself through it all, although I think if I was able we would go again. in fact I know I would.  


Glad your feeling calm Karen, I shall try to do the same. 


I hope everyone is having a restful optimistic Sunday


Take Care


Mo


----------



## adele10495

Tracy- Seems like you have lots to keep you busy then   . The twins are 3 in 3 weeks I can't believe how quick time flies. I have everything crossed that it work outs for you hun.     


Karen- How are you feeling as your two days in front of me any symptoms? The only symptom I got is my nipples are slightly darker lol


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

I've got a confession... I've been getting bfp's since 4dpt! 


I'm cautiously pleased xxx

I'll do personal tonight on the laptop & update my blog x


----------



## SamJ

Boo lovely news , been watching your journey...... Congratulations x


Good luck to you all cycling....wishing you all bfp's.




X


----------



## Hayley33

congrats Boo YAY


----------



## sugarsweet

well done boo woop woop xx


----------



## Mo80

Congrats Boo, well done you xxxxx


----------



## MrsHY

Congrats Boo!


----------



## Hope4aMiracle

Congrats Boo!


----------



## adele10495

Boo - Fantastic news hope the    result rubs off on me hun


----------



## adele10495

Quick question Ladies I am only inserting one cyclogest pessary every evening since thursday transfer today I have a burning so I am wondering can I still use vaginally as if I use in the rear end I end up with the runs so I can't win thanks


----------



## KELZ29

Hey ladies,
Well I've just had to catch up on everyone, don't think i can write personals as i may be here all night lol

So a congrats to boo 

So sorry and hugs to all with bfn or possible bfn's...keep a little hope though as you never no ladies.    

Hope all ladies who are starting fet or just become pupo are all doing OK...i wish you all the best with everything.
I'm praying we all get the results we are hoping for ladies...      

Afm- Well I'm having a few emotional days and i mean really emotional....crying, snapping at hubby and reacting to things i would never normally blink at   
It must be the tablets sending my hormones nuts!  i keep telling myself its over and I've ruined it now with me stressing and being so emotional  
I'm just praying for a big surprise on Tuesday morning    
Only 2 more sleeps  I am sooooo scared  

Well i hope we will all be lucky for once hey ladies.  
Love,hugs and babydust to us all
    xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

FF just ate my post  ....a much shorter version!  
Thanks for the congrats messages... but OTD isn't due for another week  I keep thinking it will change!  
Sorry for testing early, but i would have lost my mind (i nearly did; constantly crying, couldn't sleep, always on google!)... I just wanted to know either way! 
*Adele & Karen* - heres a bucket full of BFP babydust    ...your nipples sound good  Adele, i use it vaginally as recommended by my clinic; its messier but just use a panty liner x

*Frogspawn & Mo* - im praying for good news tomorrow..    

*Han* - try and remain positive hon.. It will work! My son was a hatching blast & he's currently zonked out asleep upstairs! That blast has got to an excellent stage, so thats fab.. Try and listen to Zita West if you feeling a little down ...no negative thoughts!!

*Kels* - good luck!!  xx

*All *-


----------



## Ruby998

Boo- whoo congratulations hun!

Kelz- I will keep everything crossed for you for tues. it's such an emotional roller coaster! 

Can I ask- are u all following a diet? I'm trying to carry on as normal, being healthy but still eating what I want and drank 2 glasses of wine last nite. Last time I was strict and ate loads of protein etc but that was for egg quality! Got 2 weeks before ET but feeling guilty that I'm not being really strict with my diet.

xxx


----------



## adele10495

Boo- Thanks for the baby dust hope it works this burning is driving me mad will have to ring clinic in the morning. Just a question is day of transfer classed as day 0?


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

Ruby - thanks. Not following any diet for FET ... i did with full IVF but just more fruit, veg and water with FET.. I've had a naughty chinese but that makes it a balanced diet right??    
Adele - yes best to speak to the clinic. Hope your ok   I classed it as day 0 x Are the twins feeling better? x


----------



## adele10495

Boo- Yeah not to bad thanks will ring clinic in the morning though. Twins still full up of colds and bad chests


----------



## fat_cassy

Boo - I knew something was up as you had been kinda quiet xx.


----------



## princess79

Hi ladies!!
Pls can I join you all?!
I am due to have 4th(!) scan tomorrow, hoping that follies have grown enough for them to give me the trigger shot, so that ET next Monday. it's a 'natural' FET cycle, but with trigger shot and cyclogest... Thought natural would be best, but now worried that I haven't given it best shot and we've only got 1 frostie...So many hurdles!! 

Hope to get up to speed with everyone quickly, but just had to say CONGRATS Boo!!!
X


----------



## adele10495

Princess- Goodluck sweetie


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

FatCassy -    did my panic crazed messages start to phase out?? Sorry about all those posts, i really wasn't coping with the 2ww ...thanks for coping with me....   

Princess -    good luck with your scan tomorrow! let us know how it goes. My clinic said there was no research to say medicated worked any better than a natural cycle.. Your clinic are monitoring you well (with scans) so if there was any issues they would have said. Keep positive hon... it only takes 1 frosty, im sure its a good 'un xx

Adele -    poor bubs... Lucky was rushed to a&e the other night, he had severe croup and wasn't breathing .. Now woken up with a snotty cold. I guess its that time of year again    Hope they get better soon. xx


----------



## Tracyxx

Boo you naughty girl  , I am soooooo pleased for you  . 

I know you had 2 x blasts transferred but is 4dpt still not very early? Twins maybe  .

Tracyx


----------



## fat_cassy

Ahahha Boo I loved your crazy messages - reminds me that I am not the only one !!

I am waiting for AF to turn up - driving me mental  

Any who love and luck to you all


----------



## VesperPea

Hey ladies supershort as due at nursery in 5

Boo so chuffed for you
Kel good luck this morning

Everyone else good luck and babydust showers

Afm have scan today to see how lining is doing. Feeling more positive and less barking though still snapping at DH, poor bugger

Xxx


----------



## Han2275

Boo - huge congrats on your BFP  

I can see I am going to find it hard to keep up with this thread as it is very busy  

DP and I were very naughty this morning and did a test - BFN  . I know it is far too early so I don't know why I did it. Cross with myself now!


----------



## karen55

morning all

just a quick one from me, im off to  bed after a night shift will do personals later.  I almost bought a hpt on the way home from work   im only 6dpt 3dt! hahaha i had to give myself a good talking too! 

6 down 8 to go!!    i cant wait for the first number to be higher than the 2nd!!!


----------



## abike78

Well Hello Ladies

I am so sorry for my lack of personals of late and to be honest I have been trying to catch up on how everyone is going.
AFM we are scheduled in for FET on Friday.  We have 2 different stage embryos.  One is a hatching blasto and the other is from a different clinic at day 2.  So they are going to defrost our day 2 one tomorrow and try and culture it up to Blasto so am so hoping that is ok.  Last time we had a fresh cycle we were successful and now have a gorgeous, (but handful) 12 month old baby girl.  But we had 2 blasto’s put back. 
Everything seems to be going great in respect to Endo Wall, it was 10.4 on Friday so started the lovely bullets 2 x 400mg a day (cyclogest) and prediscolone and progynova 3 times a day.  I will be rattling soon….

I am just so scared…….  What we wil be will though. 

Mo80 and Frogspawn:  I am so sorry to hear your news.  Big hugs. Xx

Boowantsababy:  CONGRATULATIONS. xxx


Lots of love

nicky xx


----------



## VesperPea

Hey lovely ladies

Scan showed less than 5mm of lining so upping the progynova and back on Friday for another scan. Not a surprise. 

Keep up the PMA all

X


----------



## Sweetnats

Hello ladies. Mind if I join you??. Off for FET 3 Thursday. We are flying to Norway. Scan Friday and transfer saturday! Hopefully 3rd time lucky.


----------



## karen55

sweet nat  not too long now    its 3rd fet for me too. 3rd time lucky  

vesp how frustrating for you. fingers crossed for next scan  

abike good luck for your thaw and transfer. its worked once and it can work again xxxxx

hans    still too early, plenty of time for things to change xxx

princess fingers crossed for one perfect embie!

boo yayyayayayayayay i see the ines getting darker!!

kelz pma for tomorrow     

Ruby no special diet for me. Business as usual!!!!

adele how are you

casey any sign

hi to everyone else

one day off work tomorrow and i feel ike the madness will come so im gonna have to keep really busy


----------



## pickwick

Hi Ladies
Fat Cassy - I would love to be your cycle buddy, I am also waiting for AF and I am hoping she will be here this week.
Congratulations Boo, fantastic news.
AFM - just waiting to get back on the roller coaster, wish AF would hurry up and arrive but she will be here soon I am sure.
Sending loads of      to all you lovely ladies.x


----------



## princess79

Hi ladies!
On iPad quickly so will do personals later when sat at computer :-0...

Just back from 4th scan at clinic and..... Still 'not quite there'! Have to go in on weds for a 5th!!!!! Aagghhhhh!!!!! Massive exasperation!!!!! I live quite a distance from clinic so each time it takes best part of day and £££, BUT ... I'm still in the game! Hoping for ET next weds now... Tick tock!

Picked up trigger shot to do whether I Ov on own or not.... and a load a cyclogest. Yipee! ;-)

Hope everyone is feeling positive today? 
X


----------



## LoopyMoo

Hi ladies, I've been awol for a while as have been struggling with migraines and sickness.  All due to side effects of having been dr'ing for 6 wks now.  Had 2nd baseline today which thankfully showed a thin enough lining... just waiting on bloods now.

Sorry for lack of personals, laptop screen just makes my head pound!!


----------



## Tracyxx

Hi Girls,

Sorry for my lack of personals but I'm posting from my phone.....

Today was thaw day and I've just had the call to say that all 6 of our embryos survived the thaw but as they where frozen on day 1 they can't tell the quality yet as they where all frozen at the one cell stage but my transfer is going to be at 2.30 on Wednesday so fingers crossed 2 survive until then but I won't know until I get there  .

I can't wait to be PUPO again  , this cycle feels so long compared to my previous natural cycles.

Tracyx


----------



## adele10495

Karen- I am not to bad thanks just wish this week would go quicker so I can start testing from friday lol I have 14 tests.


Tracy- I hope your ok and you can have your embros put back wed


----------



## adele10495

Boo- I think u must be having twins or triplets to have a bfp this early on big


----------



## Sweetnats

Ladies how do you keep up 

Good luck to everyone, i cant do personals as i am LOST!!! But good luck where ever you are in your journey x x


----------



## lou-lou12

Boo - congrats hunny.... Im also thinking twins   Whoo hoo xxxxx


----------



## fat_cassy

Hi all

No AF for me yet - if anyone finds her send her my way -  Though I am feeling cruddy so here is hoping not to long now

Love and luck to you all


----------



## KELZ29

Hey ladies,
Hope everyone is well today as can be...sending hugs and positive thoughts to all    

AFM- Well its my otd tomorrow and I'm so scared i don't even want to go to bed and wake up to test...i just no it will be bfn 
i just wish after 9 years of trying and heart ache we would finally get our wish...oh i am praying so hard        

I will update tomorrow ladies if i can 

Love,hugs and babydust to all
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fat_cassy

Thinking of you Kelz xx


----------



## Sweetnats

Come on kelz. Pma pma!

Good luck x x


----------



## fat_cassy

Do you all think I can blame almost baby brain for my ability to burn dinner and then cry hysterically about it 

I hope this is AF trying to show


----------



## Faithope

Hi ladies,

First sniff done, 5 weeks until ET   my one embryo thaws.

Good Luck to those ladies who are due to test today xxx


----------



## karen55

Kelz i really really hope you have good news this morning hun            

woohoo im officially in the 1ww!!! 7 down 7 to go!


----------



## lynzb

Am stalking for news on Kelz, got everything crossed x


----------



## Mo80

Good luck kel,

Definitely not us this time despite sending myself crazy trying to magic a line on the hpt, think I sent myself cross eyed looking so hard!!!! So sad I can't begin to talk about it, but dun shining don't want to make everyone down, good vibes to all and loads of baby dust.

Mo x


----------



## KELZ29

Hey ladies,

It's a BFN for me and hubby.....i am heartbroken and in pieces right now     

Good luck with everything ladies, i wish you all the luck in the world!   


Love,hugs and babydust to all
  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pickwick

Kelz so sorry honey.


----------



## Hope4aMiracle

So sorry Mo and Kelz


----------



## karen55

kelz i am so so sorry. words fail me sometimes


----------



## abike78

Good Morning Ladies

Kelz - I am so sorry to hear your news. xxx


----------



## fat_cassy

Kelz and Mo -   I know it wont change anything and everything sucks but I am thinking of you both xx

Karen - Well done honey, 7 days to go !!!

Faith - All the best doll, here's hoping 5 weeks fly by for you xx

AFM - still waiting. Sigh.


----------



## pickwick

Hi Ladies
Well AF arrived so I have started on the Progynova.  I have a scan on the 03/10.  I am now officially back on the roller coaster.
Fat Cassy, I hope AF arrives for you soon.x


----------



## lilly....

hi ladys do you mind if i join u, ive jst started my second fet have scan 2mo, only have 2embies so fingers crossed they thaw ok..


----------



## lynzb

Kelz and Mo I am so so sorry xxxxx

Hi Lilly xx


----------



## Holly82

Hi 

Kelz and Mo - So sorry to read your news today  . x 

Waitingx - Wishing you lots of luck for your cycle. I'm   this is 5th transfer lucky for me too. x

Welcome lilly, hope your scan goes well tommorrow. x 

pickwick - Yay for starting stimms  . x 

fat_cassy - Really hoping your AF shows soon, bet she is not to far away now    keep going hun. x 

Karen - When is your OTD? x

Tracey - Good luck for ET on Wed. x 

Sorry to all i have missed   x x x

AFM - Have scan on Friday to see if my lining has thickened up, i'm not feeling hopeful at all   just   this cycel wont get cancelled. 

Holly


----------



## MrsHY

Mo and Kelz, I know you don't want to hear it right now but I am truly sorry. I hope things get easier and that you know you can find support here if you need it x


----------



## abike78

Hi Ladies

Just heard from the clinic, our little 2 day frostie has not survived the process, so that means that we will be looking at a 4BB Blastocyst being transferred on Friday.

I am concerned however that I only have one to transfer.  They have given a 90% defrosting success rate, so that is good and a 40% pregnancy success rate.

Has anyone had any joy with 1 Blastocyst?

Thanks

NIcky

xx


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

Kelz & Mo      I pray you get a happy ending very soon


----------



## karen55

well i just wiped and had a light brown smear    7dp 3dt

if no more comes il find this a very good sign as ive had it before on other cycles but suddenly ive gone all crampy. didnt have anything before i saw it so im sure my mind is creating it!!!!!!


----------



## Tracyxx

abike78 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Just heard from the clinic, our little 2 day frostie has not survived the process, so that means that we will be looking at a 4BB Blastocyst being transferred on Friday.
> 
> I am concerned however that I only have one to transfer. They have given a 90% defrosting success rate, so that is good and a 40% pregnancy success rate.
> 
> Has anyone had any joy with 1 Blastocyst?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> NIcky
> 
> xx


Hi Nicky,

I am so sorry about your little one, i know exactly how you feel as my 6 little 1 cell embies survived the thaw yesterday but now they have to make it to Wednesday for transfer so i am really nervous as last time i thawed 6 we transferred 2 on day 2 then the remaining 4 all arrested and stopped growing before day 3 so i am really scared that none will make it to a 3 day transfer  . They said i won't know how they did until i arrive for transfer but i think i'll phone in the morning to be sure i have a few survivers and my transfer is still going ahead.

And don't be worried about transferring just one blasto as i think some clinics will only transfer one due to the high success rate, and i think we have a few girls on here who have had success with just one like our LouLou with her gorgeous scan pic to prove it.

Good Luck for Friday i will be sending your blasto lots of positive thoughts that it thaws beautifully  .

Hopefully if all goes well i will be transferring 1 or 2 x 8 cell embryos on Wednesday so i think our test dates will be very similar so we wil be 2ww buddies  .

Tracyx


----------



## Han2275

abike78 - I had 1 blast put back in on wednesday and I have just been very naughty and tested today and got a BFP!!!!!!!! OTD not actually til saturday but I have been feeling increasingly sick since sunday so I went for it.


----------



## lynzb

Han yayyyyyyyy congrats xxx


----------



## divegirl99

Han, that's great news  

Sorry to everyone who's had a BFN I know what that feels like.  

I've just joined you all, I started DR for our first FET yesterday so back on the rollercoaster.

xx


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

Han - Huge Congratulations!!!  Fabulous news xx

Karen - Don't give up hope hon.. 7dpt with Lucky I had brown-red blood..  Bubs is just getting snug xx 

Adele - how are you?xx


----------



## abike78

Good Evening Ladies

Han:  FANTASTIC NEWS...  That is what we are having put back on Friday..  You have restored my hope...

Tracey:  I would love to be cycle buddies.  Thank you so much.  Good luck for tomorrow. 

Nicky

xxx


----------



## karen55

well theres been no more, just one smear of light brown.  ive had implantation spotting before which looked like that but im not gettin my hopes up on it.  6.5 days to go lol!!! ive also had lower cramps, sore boobs and a random giddy spell but i know its the wretched cyclogest. i just wish there was one sign or symptom that told you yes or no!!!! ive got 2 more days in work now finishing friday morning so ill 'only' have 4 to wait then plus im off work for 12 days so even better!

boo thanks hun. how u feelin?

Han CONGRATULATIONS

abike       lots of luck for friday xxxxx my clinic has exactly the same bfp rate from a single blast or 2 day 3 embryos. id take a blast anyday!

Tracy how are u doin. extra good luck for tomorrow xxx

holly im keeping everything crossed for you this week. my otd is next tues. i am doing a running countdown commentary hahah

waiting i felt the same when i first joined. its so hard to keep up!! Good luck with your cycle xxx

lilly pickwick and cassy good luck with starting xxxxxxxx

mo and kelz  

love to ev1 else xxxx


----------



## Mo80

Congratulations Han and thanks for all the good wishes ladies it really means a lot, we are determined to find the money to try again next year, I hope no one minds if I stay on here for a while to keep up with everyones news xx


----------



## fat_cassy

Morning All

First off - Do not stress about having a single transfer, In Nz this is the norm and plenty of women get 

Mo - hang in there hun, Save save save and the time may well fly - God knows where the last 10 years of my life have gone !!!! 

Karen - brown is good bright red is bad 

Pickwick - no sign of AF for me yet but I am sure she has just gone on holiday.

And for all the newbies trying to play catch up http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=268226.0

If you click here there is a list of who is doing what.
If you want to be added to the list send a PM to Thetis Just click her name at the top of the thread.


----------



## adele10495

Just quick update as on phone I tested today and had a bfp that is 5dpt 5dt official test date isn't until 26th. Not getting my hopes up yet have booked hcg blood test at my docs next tuesday.


----------



## fat_cassy

Adele - still early days hun xx

Just wanted to see if there is anyone here interested in a Face Book Group.

I belong to one and it is really good to get advice and share with others, I can make a private group and if anyone is interested PM me.


----------



## adele10495

Tracy- Hope all goes well today and anyone else having ET    


Boo- Hope your ok your BFP is sounding positive hun. I tested again today 6dpt 5dt still a faint line.


Karen- You are so strong and brave and I am so weak as I caved in    


Holly- Got everything crossed for you hun


----------



## Ruby998

Adele- whooo fab news!!! xxx


----------



## fat_cassy

Adele - naughty naughty   but yay


----------



## Hope4aMiracle

Congrats Adele and Han!


----------



## karen55

excellent news adele       im definately not brave just mega superstitious and i really cant bare day after day of BFN which i usually get  

cassy i would be interested as long as nothing come up on my feed about it, that ive posted etc!! i havent told a sole this time so have cyber buddies to chat to is a godsend!

8 down 6 to go woo hoo


----------



## lynzb

Hi cassey- I'm part of a very good support group on ** but more the merrier  

Adele Wahoooooo congrats xxx


----------



## pickwick

Congrats to Adele nd Han, fab news.        
Just  quick question from me - does Progynova make anyone feel light headed?  Oh and is it ok to take pain killers for headaches whilst on them?x


----------



## Hayley33

congrats adele. x


----------



## fat_cassy

Hi all I am about to go to bed  

Pickwick - you can take paracetamol anything else check with your clinic.

Lynzb and Karen if you want to PM me details I will try to add you. The group will be private so will not show up on news feeds.

Righto off to bed for me  - still no AF, may have to plan sexy weekend with DH that usually get her here

Catch up after I sleep xx


----------



## abike78

Good Morning Ladies

Tracey - Good luck for your transfer today.

Adele - Congratulations - just out of interest how many embryos did you transfer?

AFM:  Feeling more and more postive due to you lovely ladies and your commetns about 1 blasto being transferred.  thank you so so much.

At work, so trying to be discreet... LOL

xxx


----------



## Tracyxx

Morning Girls,

Im sorry for the ME post coming up but im getting ready to go in for our transfer so i don't have much time and i would like to hear your opinions.......

I had a freeze all due to OHSS so our 18 embryos where split into 3 batches of 6 and frozen on day 1.  Our first two FET's where both natural 2 day transfers and both of them failed so this time we opted for a medicated 3 day transfer.  On Monday they took out our last batch of 6 embryos and they all survived the thaw but they said they wouldn't be able to tell us anything about the quality until our transfer today.

I wasn't patient enough to wait until i got there so i just phoned to be told that from the 6 we thawed we have 2 suitable for a day 3 transfer but they are both 6 cells and not 8 as i had hoped.

I am justifying them being 6 cell by thinking my collection was very late on in the day (4pm) so rightly my embryos arn't a full 3 days old yet but im worried im just kidding myself as i always though embryos doubled each day 2/4/8/16/32 so i can't understand why mine are 6? has anyone heard of this?

Thanks for any advice
Tracyx


----------



## karen55

im really going nuts today. 8 days down 6 to go and it honestly feels forever. I just need it to work this time, ive really had enough. So many people get bfps in cycles one or two and i think waiting 6 is more than long enough. I nearly went out for a hpt before but i know its really not gonna help at this point. Sorry for the me post, ill be positive again tomorrow im sure!!!


----------



## princess79

Tracey - can't really help - except to say that i have heard lots of positive stories with low number cell embryos...
Karen - sorry you are having a 'down day'... i can't compare as we were one of the lucky 1st timers.... but feeling just as nervous this time (4th) round...  Praying it's your time now!!

AFM - just back from 5th(!) scan and given the go-ahead for next weds for ET... (assuming our little embie makes the thaw!)  As i said above, I am really nervous this time around, much more so than with my other cycles.....  This is a torturous waiting game!!!!

Hi to everyone else... hope your are enjoying some sunny weather!
x


----------



## adele10495

Abike- I had one 5 day blastocyst transfered I am counting it as early days as a bfp I think I have gone   and I am very   


Karen- Yes this 2ww is awful hun I think it will cause more harm to the embryo by not testing early as we worry that is just my view and everyone is different    


Thanks everyone else for the congrats it is early days and knowing my luck I might end up with a chemical pregnancy   


Tracy goodluck today hun    


Boo- Hope your ok


----------



## karen55

well today i am officially in the naughty gang   i just had an urge to poas and its only bloody a bfp!  i was literally shaking head to toe  

only to go to the toilet 5 minutes later to find a smear of light brown cm like i had yesterday!! i suddenly feel incredibly crampy but i hope its cos of whats happened in thhe last 30 minutes!


----------



## pickwick

Karen,      naughty lady - but yay Gal congratulations.   
Tracy I can't help either but I hope all goes well    
Fat cassy thanks for the advice, don't really want to be taking paracetomol all the time but nice to know if the headaches get too bad.x


----------



## lynzb

Karen Omg that is amazing news, lots of BFPs in here eeeeeek


----------



## adele10495

Karen woohoooo so happy for you


----------



## Holly82

OMG i've only not logged on for two days and come back to see so many BFP's WOOOOOOO   x x x 

Congratulations girls   hope i'll be joining you's very soon   

Holly


----------



## Holly82

Karen - I'm certain the brown cm is nothing for you to worry about, i've read that so many other ladies have it in early days of pregnancy. x


----------



## Ruby998

Karen- wow fab news!! So many BFPs this week.

xx


----------



## Tracyxx

OMG i can't leave you girls for 5 mins or you start testing   , but Karen & Adele i am so pleased to hear your wonderful news   . 

Well i am back and PUPO with 2 x 6 cell embryos, i am so pleased that they survived to day 3 this time but im also a little bummed that they didn't make it to the full 8 cells before transfer but im trying to stay positive.  My test date isnt until the 5th October which is 16 days past a 3dt which seems very long to me so i think i'll be going crazy by then   .

Tracyx


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

Adele!!! Karen!!!! Woop Woop!!        I am thrilled for you both! 

Im still Poas   lines are dark now.. And got Lucky to give DH a gift bag with a CBD reading that I'm 4-5wks pregnant.. Booked bloods & early scan (prev ectopic) for next week. 


 to you all xx Routing for lots more BFPs


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

PUPO!!! Huge congrats Tracy xx


----------



## Tracyxx

Thankyou Boo & OMG it takes weeks to get a 4wk reading on those CBD's so im betting it's definatly twins in there, had you thought about twins? how are you feeling?.  I think on one hand being pg with twins would be a miracle like being given two amazing gifts at once but in reality it must be a worry, both the twin pregnacy and coping with 2 newborns.

I can't wait to hear, when is your scan?

Tracyx


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

^^ i keep reading that about CBD's, but never used them before! A lady with the same AF dates & EDD tested today and got 1-2wks. Before putting 2 back in we talked about twins (or more!). However now we are more seriously discussing it! Still in disbelief, just praying  we see a HB (or 2!) ... I feel it's going to be taken away from me    Scans on Wednesday.. Another long week wait, but I can't cheat this time  

I hope your resting hon


----------



## Mo80

Wow congrats everyone on BFP, so pleased for you all such a good group, lets hope this run continues for everyone xxx


----------



## adele10495

Tracy- Congratulations on being PUPO hun so exciting!!     


Boo- Fantastic news defo twins    


Well I am still an emotional wreck tonight just had my shower so will be going to bed soon and probably test again tomorrow   to everyone


----------



## Tracyxx

Morning Girls,

So I have a quick question for all our newly pregnant ladies.....

Most of you where very naughty and tested waaaaaay too early so what symptoms did you have that made you test?

I only ask as I just realised today that most of the pregnancy symptoms we typically look for can be caused by the meds we are on so how do we separate the two.  Some symptoms must have suddenly changed or became stronger to make you want to test, so what where/are you early PG symptoms? 

Just to give all us PUPO ladies something to look for...

Tracyx


----------



## fat_cassy

Guess who finally got her period !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So day 1 tomorrow, blood test day 2 to check hormone levels and if all goes well I start the prognova. Whoop Whoop.

Tracy - I know this will be hard but try to ignore symptoms - loads of people have none and get  and loads have lots of what they think are preggy symptoms and get  all due to the drugs.

In all my cycles everyone has been different and I have done 4 this year alone - 10 in total.

There is a thread about symptoms that have gone on to  have a look xx


----------



## lilly....

good morning , some great news on here congrats to all...

well not a lot going on with me at min, i had my scan yesterday all fine got to do ovulation tests at weekend an go back monday so fingers crossed all going well so far...


----------



## MrsHY

Fat Cassy do you mind me checking what your protocol is? Am I right in thinking you're not down-regging but are taking Progynova and waiting for O naturally? Or is there anything to supress your ovulation involved? x


----------



## lynzb

Wahoo cassy on AF arriving, 11 sleeps til mine arrives. Been having super AF pains all morning so sort of hoping she will make an early appearance! 

Tracy congrats on being PUPO x


----------



## MrsHY

Hi all
Congrats to the recent flurry of the BFP-ers! Also   to the PUPO-ers and my thoughts go out to the BFN-ers (It sucks).
Well, I went to the clinic this morning and I'm happy and peed off in equal measure. Happy because this FET can be done without down-regging - I take HRT (Progynova) from day one of my cycle, get scanned at some point between cd1-4 to ensure no cysts present, get scanned around day 10 to check lining, then switch to Cyclogest and transfer 5 days later. Oh, and start using Cetrotide at some point to prevent natural ovulation (although the HRT from day one should prevent follicular growth).
****** off because this is EXACTLY what we discussed with the other Lead Consultant last time - but when my prescription arrived I was back on the down reg/then HRT/then progesterone protocol. And when i called up to challenge it and was put through to two different doctors and a nurse, they all laughed and said I 'must have been confused' to think I'd have Cetrotide in a FET cycle. I KNEW I wasn't going mad, or that I was mistaken - but it just goes to show the top two consultants really need to do a better job of bringing their junior doctors up to speed!!
Anyway - I'm not home and dry yet - until I've got the Cetrotide prescription in my mitts then we'll see. Have got more buserelin upstairs just in case! x


----------



## Hope74

Hi ladies, can I join you?

I've just had my first frozen transfer yesterday at ARGC after unsuccessful ICSI in July.

Now on the dreaded 2ww, but seeing as the transfer didn't happen until CD24, I think I'll know the result sooner than the 10 days the clinic has told me. What day did other people have their transfer on? Mine was only this late because my progesterone levels needed to rise first.

Take care and best of luck to everyone


----------



## fat_cassy

MrsHY said:


> Fat Cassy do you mind me checking what your protocol is? Am I right in thinking you're not down-regging but are taking Progynova and waiting for O naturally? Or is there anything to supress your ovulation involved? x


I am on Progynona from day 2 1 tablet 3 times a day. After my lining scan on day 10 I then start inserting Utrogestan pesseries 2 pills 3 x a day.

This will carry on until 1 - I get another  or unitil I reach 10 weeks pregnant.

I am also taking 5mg of Folic acid a day and Iodine pills due to no thyroid. And Elevit preggy multi vitamin.

Ovulation is not really suppressed as they want me to O so they can pop the frosty back at the right time. xx


----------



## fat_cassy

Hope74 said:


> Hi ladies, can I join you?
> 
> I've just had my first frozen transfer yesterday at ARGC after unsuccessful ICSI in July.
> 
> Now on the dreaded 2ww, but seeing as the transfer didn't happen until CD24, I think I'll know the result sooner than the 10 days the clinic has told me. What day did other people have their transfer on? Mine was only this late because my progesterone levels needed to rise first.
> 
> Take care and best of luck to everyone


Hi Hope - My clinic times my FET's to take place around the same time as I ovulate - so because I transfer day 5 blasts then transfer is 5 days after Ovulation.
You will get results at the same rate as everyone else regardless of the transfer day because the embie has to go through the implantation process which takes about 5 - 8 days depending on the age of you embie ie day 3 or 5.
All the best for your 2ww


----------



## adele10495

Can everyone tell me when they phoned their clinics with BFP as I stupidly started testing from 5dpt today is day 8dpt and line is darker my OTD isn't until wed 26th sept. Any advice would be appreciated thank you x


----------



## Tinkerbell88

Hi Ladies, 

This is the first time I have posted here but have been following all stories over the past year.

I had my fresh cycle in Jan, unfortunately ended in a miscarriage at day 13. Yesterday I had 2 day 5 blastocysts transferred. (Frozen cycle) afterward I instantly felt very dizzy, which didn't happen last time. But my main concern is this morning I awoke with a banging headache and I cannot seem to shift it.  

Has anybody else experienced this??

Xx


----------



## Hayley33

adele, I called 12dp5dt I didnt test  early but my clinic would have got me to call nearer the time if not. I say go for it, they can only ask that u call back.  congrats. x


----------



## Tracyxx

Morning Girls,

Sorry for the short post but I'm posting from my phone I just wanted to wish Abike (Nicky) Good Luck for her transfer today, praying your little blast is growing nicely for you  .

Adele I am so pleased to hear your lines are getting stronger although I always new it would  

Tracyx


----------



## adele10495

Thanks Hayley and Tracy aftraid to ring the clinic so think I might still hold out until monday as that is only 2 days before OTD I hope your both ok


----------



## abike78

Hi Ladies

We are currently sat in the waiting room waiting for transfer...  So hope that our little one has thawed properly.

Sorry for lack of personals, but wifi keeps dropping out.

xxx


----------



## frogspawn

Hi
Sorry not been on for few days - just been too difficult...

Congratulations to Boo, Adele and others that have got BFP's. Good luck to those who are on the 2ww already and those getting ready for Transfer - hope you all get some lovely surprises soon!

I got another bfn on Monday and rang clinic as still not had any bleeding and was told probably wouldn't bleed until stopped patches (wish they had told me that before as it would have stopped me worrying about bleeding before test day as on previous cycles!!) Anyway we are completely gutted and as i have said in previous posts I am not sure whether we can afford the emotional or financial worry of further treatment. I have a follow up booked in a couple of weeks just to see what they say. Part of me wants to carry on and pay for another cycle , but another part of me wants the 'nightmare' of all this emotional turmoil to be over! I don't know if anyone else has been through this. Would be interested to know how others know whether it is time to stop or not. DH and I have talked and will talk lots more in the next few weeks, but it is very hard and i keep crying at the moment when i think about what could have been!! I know it will get easier to deal with and i also manage to get on with life because i feel that if spend too much time thinking about it it will completely control my life and i don't want that to happen. 
anyway thanks for all the support over the last couple of weeks girls.

Jess x


----------



## Mo80

Hi Jess, can't type everything I would like to as on my phone but really didn't want to read and run. I'm so sorry to hear your news, I can imagine how your feeling. I always thought I would know when to stop but I'm not sure I will, its so good you can talk to your DH, but I know exactly what you mean about crying I start at the drop of a that at the moment, especially if someone is nice to me! Just keep talking and be kind to yourselves, take care 
Mo x


----------



## Hayley33

Jess, Im so sorry.  It was obviously the 4th time I went through this and its so bloody hard you cant prepare yourself.  I personaly found it easier to keep going but had decided if this cycle didnt work I was going to have a break, basically have a good few bottles of red and get my old body back! I dont think anyone can advise you is a very personal decision look after yourself only you can decide. I honestly thought after 3 transfers I would never get here and I had no doubt this time would be bfn. I was utterly shocked,  but no one will judge you for getting off the rollercoaster. Take Care. x


----------



## abike78

Good evening Ladies.

Jess, I am so sorry. xx

Tracey, I hope you are doing ok. xx

Congrats all you BFP'ers

AFM:  Had a beautiful 6 day blastocyst replaced today.  They said at the clinic that it had already started forming more cells as soon as they defrosted it and happened to be a hatching 6 day blastocyst.  so happy.  Just hope it works.

Can anyone tell me when implantation should take place.

xx


----------



## adele10495

Abike- Congratulations hun Implantation is different for everyone it should start implanting around 3-5 days after transfer


----------



## Holly82

Hi girls  

Sorry for the quick post, i'll catch up better on Sunday when i break up for my hols. 

I had scan today to check my womb lining and although the nurse said it was triple layered it was only at 6mm   they said it was up to me and my dbf to decide but that they were happy to go to transfer on Wed next week, i agreed to this but now cant help but think if i have made the right choice. Wish my lining had been just a little thicker. 

Really sorry for the 'me' post. 

Hope you all have a lovely weekend   x x x


----------



## Sweetnats

Hi ladies

Just in Norway having my transfer but just wanted to say to jess,  we always said after our embies have gone we would give up as that will have been 2 full cycles and 7 FETs. 
But now we are using them all up and running out. We have talked and I couldn't give up. It's what I have always wanted to be a mum. If this doesn't work I can't go through any more treatment so will look into surrogacy. As I can't not be a mum 

Good luck Hun


----------



## fat_cassy

Hi all

well it is all go for me  

E2 levels were less than 100 today so I get to go ahead with my medicated cycle. Whoop Whoop.

Sweetnats - Yay for being PUPO xx

Holly - Don't stress about the thickness 6mm is good and by the time you have your transfer it will be awesome, my clinic always looks for 6 - 12mm.

abike - since you had a day 6 blasty (like mine) implantation should happen in 12 - 48 hours then 3 days later HCG will start being produced. xx

Jess -   see what they say in the follow up as to why things did not happen, all the best for you xx

Love and luck to you all


----------



## adele10495

Holly- My ling was on 6.8 at day 10 scan and when I went for ET it was how it should be and I did a clearblue digital test today it shoed 2-3 weeks pregnant and 3 days ago it was only showing 1-2 weeks pregnant. My OTD isnt until Wednesday best of luck hun


----------



## karen55

hi everyone

Sorry ive been MIA for a few days the internet went down, not the best when i just got a bfp   Ive been testing everyday (having a day off today!) and i got a 1-2 weeks on cb digital yesterday. i had some brown spotting (only small amount) for 3 continuous evenings but ive had none for over 24 hours   just have to get to monday so i can start my hcg injections from the MC clinic at liverpool womans

adele wooo hooooooooo 2-3 weeks!! xxxxxxxxxx

cassy thats fab news!!!! xx

sweetnats are you pupo??xxx

holly mine was 6.8mm at the same point as you. when i had transfer the dr just said ''oo the lining is nice and thick' . if there was no chance your clinic would cancel. good luck

abike your blast sounds wonderful!!   

hi to every1 else, i cant see back any further, hope everyones ok in the madness xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ruby998

Hi ladies,

Can I have some advice please as I am stressing!! I've been peeing on ovulation sticks for 1 week with no surge. I am VERY regular and I am on day 14 now. I had some stringy mucus yesterday (sorry if tmi) so I think I should ovulate tomorrow. The sticks should show 24-36 hours before so surely I should have a surge by now?? I rang the clinic and they said test until weds and if no sure then we will cancel- gutted! So my question is when did u all get a positive ovu test? And as I am so regular will less that a week be enough for implantation? As at this rate u won't have ET until earliest fri/sat next week and then due AF sat after.

Sorry for the me post. Hope everyone is well

Xxx


----------



## Holly82

Hiya  

Thank you girls for all your support   i feel sooooo much better after reading!!! x x x 

Karen - IF i get a BFP i will test everyday like yourself, i'm glad you have had no spotting for over 24 hours now   it must be quite scary for you to see but i do know that lots of ladies have brown spotting and everything is absoultely fine. I've never heard of HCG injection is this what we have as trigger shot? x 

Ruby - Sorry cant help you there as i have never had a natural cycle. Hope you don't have to cancel though. x

adele - Congrats on the 2-3 weeks test. Wooop. How you feeling? x 

Sweetnats - Congrats on being PUPO. I will also do surrogacy with my sister if IVF/FET does not work, i'll probablys have another two goes after this one if i need to   that i don't and that you wont need to either. x 

Fat cassy - Yay for being able to start again   when will you start D/R? x 

Jess - Really sorry  . I think if you can find it in you and can get the money then you should go for it again once you feel strong enough to do so, but i do know there comes a time when we have to say enough is enough, i wish you lots of luck for your future whatever you and your dh decide. I can't see how many cycles you have had? x x x 

abike - How you doing? x 

Hello to everyone i have missed   x 

Holly


----------



## Hope74

Just a quick one for Ruby - I am also super-regular and for me the ovulation surge would normally be on day 14 or 15. I got the smiley face on day 15 this time - it is usually at the same time as the stretchy mucus and lasts for 2 days. I had to keep going back for blood tests as my progesterone level needed to be higher, so I didn't actually have the transfer until cycle day 24 (with 6 day old embryos). This would be only 4 or 5 days before my period and my clinic still thought this was ok, so fingers crossed! Some people do the ovulation sticks both morning and evening so that you definitely don't miss it, maybe you could do that as you must be very close. Hope that helps and best of luck x


----------



## princess79

Karen55 - why do you have hcg shots after FET? And how many? Thanks! 
X


----------



## fat_cassy

Hi all

Holly - I down regulated naturally - thats what they were looking for on the day 2 blood test. E2 level less than 100 !!!

So I started the prognyova yesterday Day 2 and continue to take them until I am 10 weeks preg - or another BFN.

I have a scan on day 10 to look at my lining and another blood test day 11 to check I have Ovulated. Then I start the pessaries  

Transfer will be on day 17 of my cycle. - About the 11th of October.


----------



## Ruby998

Thanks hope, that's put my mind at rest a bit. I will be gutted if I have to wait another month. Tested again tonight and no surge. Will keep testing, fingers crossed!

xxx


----------



## abike78

Good morning ladies

Thank you all for the lovely messages.....  I am driving myself potty already on this 2 week wait.. AARRGGHHH... One minute I am positive the next I am not.  One minute I am happy the next I feel like a crying river.....  

I just keep thinking that it has not worked.  Ah I don't know I have woken up in one of my silly downhearted moods...

Sorry girls...  Have a lovely day. 


xxx


----------



## honey bee

Hi Ladies..

Is it ok to join in??

I am on my FET cycle.. 
Started DR 20th Aug
Started Progynova 8th Sept
Had lining scan 21st Sept...
I am ready to rumble!! 

However....

I am going out of my mind!!!
We have 2 (what they said at the time top grade) 4 cell 2 day embryos frozen...
What are our chances of survival
This weekend has been driving us insane.. The waiting..
Tomorrow is the day of transfer if we are lucky enough...    

Hope all you ladies are doing ok and we get a string of BFP's on here 


Lots of love and can't wait to get to know some of you 

HB xxx


----------



## karen55

well the dreaded brown stuff has stayed away  for yet another night!!!  15 hours to go until my appointment!!!  The reason i am having hcg is due to my recurrent mc. a couple of things showed on my blood tests and the doctor wants to give me extra pregnancy hormones to try n stop my lining shedding. So its hcg injections 3 times a week, added an extra dose of cyclogest and 5mg folic acid instead of low dose and aspirin.  Im bloody hoping shes right too

abike  read back to the day i got my bfp. i posted the most negative post ever that morning then a few hours later did a naughty test.  do u think youll hold out till test day

honey bee the wait for thaw drives us all absolutely bonkers and nothing we can say will change that until theyre both back on the mothership tomorrow   It does happen but more than often now ladies are getting something intact to transfer so im sure your little beauties will be just fine   good luck xx

cassy you will carry on taking them till 10 wks pg      

holly are you def going ahead nowxxxx

ruby anything this morning?? xxx

princess how are you


----------



## Sweetnats

Hi ladies

Just a quickie. Still in Norway. Had transfer yesterday. Háve a 7/8 cell and a 8/8 cell 3 days on board. 

Hb - my clinic never even talk to me about the thaw. When I have said I was worried about them
Surviving they asked why? Lol so far this is my 3rd FET. So had 6 defrosted. And all have been fine. Try not to worry. Remember the clinic do this nearly every day x x


----------



## adele10495

Holly- I am ok thanks still testing daily did first response today 10dpt 2 dark lines straight away. Hope your ok?   


Karen- You ok hun? still have to wait until wed for my OTD to ring my clinic to book scan.    


Cassy- Hope your ok hun?   


Hi to everyone else and PUPO ladies


----------



## nicstar79

Hi everyone, can I join you on this thread? 

Can't believe it is time for me to be back on here - i had two previous PGD cycles in 2008 and 2009,  which resulted in my daughter being born in 2010. We have 8 precious frozen embryos and are hoping and praying we get a miracle brother or sister for my DD from them as we wont be funded for any more treatment.  

I started Suprefact (buserelin) nasal spray to down - reg on the 14 Sept, today is Day 1 as AF has arrived so Im starting Progynova and reducing my sniffs to two a day now.  The madness is already setting in after just 10 days and I have been feeling awful on the buserelin.

Im looking forward to reading back and catching up and following everyones journeys x


----------



## adele10495

Nicstar- Welcome hun I am sure you will get some lovely embryos to put back. I just did a natural FET and got a BFP from testing at 5 days not my OTD until wed so hoping things don't change


----------



## nicstar79

Hi and thanks Adele, things are certainly looking good for you      hope Wednesday comes round quickly for you and that lovely BFP gets stronger x


----------



## princess79

Hi everyone!!
Awful weather here... Taking the opportunity to have a lie-down while dd does... And to get away from in-laws who are driving me more crazy than the tx!!!!! Oh well... At least it takes my mind of it for a bit ;-)
Still hoping for transfer on weds... Started pessaries yesterday - delightful! Trying to be a bit better at every spacing them out this time... Last time got very lax (11pm, 6.30am etc)... Don't think that's why it failed but just to be sure...
I have said before I think that I quite like this bit as its all out of my control... But that was in a fresh cycle and I wasn't worried about number... This time, with only 1 frostie I'm bricking it!!!
Hope everyone is doing better? Love the fact that you ladies who have got bfp are still here... Gives the rest of us hope!
X


----------



## Tracyxx

princess79 said:


> Started pessaries yesterday - delightful! Trying to be a bit better at every spacing them out this time... Last time got very lax (11pm, 6.30am etc)... Don't think that's why it failed but just to be sure...


Hi Princess,

I was wondering how lax we could be with the pessaries as I'm on 2 a day and my clinic told me to use them 12hrs apart, they did say it didn't have to be spot on 12hrs but told me not to go more than an hour out either way so I've been using them at 7am/7pm, but last night we had a party to go to at 6pm so i used my 2nd one at 5pm so I'm just hoping that's ok for one night.

Tracyx


----------



## Holly82

Hi again   

Weather not to bad here but the wind is def picking up!! 

princess79 - I'm sure your frostie will be fine and is a little fighter   When is your ET boooked for? x 

Welcome nicstar   wishing you tons of luck for this cycle. x 

Hi Adele i'm fine at the moment.....but that will prob change in the next few days, i will just be wishing the next few days away to transfer. Wow is it sinking in for you yet? x 

Sweetnats - Congrats on being PUPO   When is your OTD? x

Karen - Yes def going ahead   , i may regret it if i get a BFN but i have learnt not to blame myself now as i did in my first few cycles   your app will be here before you know it and thanks for explaining why you are having HCG injections. Glad to hear brown gear has cleared up.   x Oh and what dose of cyclogest are you on? x

honey bee - Welcome   looks like you and i will be on the 2ww together. You can keep me sane lol because i tend to have a few wobbles   x x

abike       keep going hun. When is your OTD? x


----------



## Ruby998

Still no positive opk for me but plenty of ovulation signs. Confused.com!!! Will keep testing till weds as advised by clinic but I think this month is out : ( xx


----------



## abike78

Well, it is official!!! I have finally lost the plot and have already tested.  What a dopey dopey girl I am, of course it is not going to show up yet... Considering I have been through this dreaded 2 week wait before I should know this... 

I only have ET on Friday, what a daft maud I am...

I am analysing everything this time, unlike last time when I was so scared to test I was asked to in the end by the clinic and now have my DD.

I keep thinking these cramps I am having must be bad news, the lower back pain too.  I am constantly tired and feeling a little light headed and shaky but other than that nothing.  Again obvously far to early to tell.

I am beating myself up as I am carrying on as normal, my normal chores etc etc which is what I did last time.  I think I may also have some Mummy and Daddy time later.  Again did that last time.....

I just wish I knew if this little one has implanted.  

I hope you guys are all having a lovely lovely sunday and that you are all relaxing and enjoying it....

Sorry for the me post AGAIN!!!  I just need a good shake from you girls.



xxxxx


----------



## honey bee

Evening Ladies, 

Abike- I have been busy working...
Good job as the wait for 11 O clock tomorrow to come is killing me (the call we make before transfer to see if our 2 snow babies have survived) 

You must slow down... Was it this fri just gone you had ET??
If so its way way to early to be AF signs...!!!
However could possibly be implantation..?
That is even more reason for you to slow down 

Run a bubble bath and read a good book.. 
The TWW is a killer... I find it do so hard!!!    

Ruby- good luck hon... Keep positive!!!  

Holly- looks like we are indeed TWW buddies   
I am going slightly insane worring about the thawing... I am going to be so so upset if we get this far without transfer..!!!
We truly will have to prop each other up.. I can feel a few wobbles from each side!!!
 
If you need someone.. You can inbox me at any point or I will give you my number..!! 
Where are you being treated?? 

I am really behind... Trying to work out what stage you are all at..

However Babydust to everyone 
       

HB xxx


----------



## princess79

Holly - my transfer is on 26th too... It's a day 5/6... 
I think we will therefore be in the 2ww together! 
X


----------



## Hope74

Don't worry, abike, this 2ww can definitely send the most sensible person a bit loopy!!!        Having said that, some people do get really early bfp's - although only 2 days after transfer might be pushing it! Wish we could fast-forward the time!

I know people often have cramps and go on to have a bfp, so it's not a bad sign. And any other symptoms can probably be blamed on drugs at the moment.

At my clinic they do encourage you to carry on as normal (unless they specifically tell you to bed rest) but to just not do too strenuous exercise, and if you work sitting down with a computer, to just get up and walk around a bit every hour.

Go easy on yourself and definitely don't beat yourself up about testing early. Anything that helps to de-stress is good. Laughing helps so maybe watch some comedy on TV?

Take care x


----------



## LoopyMoo

Hi ladies, I've been feeling pretty rough the last few days but finally after 6 wks of dr I'm on Progynova and starting to feel a little better   

HB - Hello my fellow BH lady!        

abike - Bless ya, the dreaded 2ww


----------



## karen55

a bike i got a second line 8dp3dt and that was i think the faintest line possible. i reckon if i tested 6 hrs earlier it would be a bfn. Two days post transfer is just not enough, embies will only be snuggling in at this point and no hcg will be being released yet!!! Hence the bfp. i have everything crossed for you

Holly you wont regret it hun   my cyclogest was upped to 400mgs three times a day for this cycle. i usually have it twice.  Just hoping its enough!


----------



## honey bee

Hey Loopymoo  great to see someone I know   

Princess-  I'm glad there will be a few of us together     

Hope- you are deff right about Abike.. Mustn't worry about testing early.. 
I can remember going totally   in the TWW.. It happens to everyone 

15 hours to go till the dreaded call... Eeeek!!! I'm already  
 

HB xxx


----------



## fat_cassy

Morning All

I am doing fine, started getting the dreaded prygnova headaches but I have been prescribed migraine pills that are fine in pregnancy so down they go !!

Love and luck to you all  

Got my plan from the clinic

Lining scan 29th September
Blood Test 6th October
Start Pessaries 7th October
Transfer 11th October
Beta Bloods 20th  October.


----------



## Ruby998

Fat cassy- hope the headaches ease. Just think it will all be worth it!

Honey bee- good luck with the call. Keep us posted.

Whoo positive ovulation stick this morning so hopefully ET later this week.

xx


----------



## honey bee

Hi Ladies..

Our Clinic has called this morning..
They want to wait 24 hrs to see how our embryos respond..
They may be slow starters..
They are not dividing like they should be... 

Has anyone had this before to go onto having transfer

I need hope!! 
Trying really hard to stay positive!!

HB xxx


----------



## princess79

Hi honey bee... Can't give you any positive stories as this is our first fet... But wanted to send you lots of positive vibes... And praying your emboss grow strong overnight!
What clinic are you at? Have they got a good thaw rate?
X


----------



## princess79

Obviously that's 'embies'!!!!!! Typing on iPad whilst scoffing wotsits! No healthy diet for me!


----------



## Ruby998

Hey ladies hope you are all well!

Spoke to the clinic today and ET will be a week today! 

xx


----------



## Faithope

Hi Ladies,

I haven't posted for awhile and I am out of the loop  

Can I ask some advice? I have had two TX's so far so I really should know this question   I ovulated 9 days ago, so AF would be due saturday. I have been sniffing for 6 days, would my AF come around the right time or will it come earlier? Or am I asking a stupid 'how longs a piece of string' type thing?   O and my boobs are killing me (surely the progesterone would be surpressed by the sniffing drug?)


----------



## abike78

Good Evening Girls.

Thanks for all the good advice, it is great to have such a fantastic support network.  Ladies that actually feel what you are going through and not just say, just relax and it will happen!!  God I hate those women!

Anyway, I can't seem to keep my head out the biscuit barrel today, infact I have ate 2 whole packets of hobnobs, yes 2.... Plus 2 bags of crisps, and of course my lunch.  I do tend to scoff my face though when my AF is due, but I think this is a comfort eating thing.

I am however sticking to my 2 litres of water rule....  well maybe 1 and a bit...

So how is everyone else doing?  I really hope we all get the results we are after heaven knows us ladies go through it with all the drugs and poking and prodding...  

Anyway, if I go quiet for a while it is only because I don't want to drive you all mad with my nuerotoicness...  (please excuse the spelling)...

xxxx


----------



## skyelar

Hi, haven't been on for a while so not quite caught up with everyone yet.
Faithhope hi again! My AF normally start a couple of days later than its due when I am d/regging, not sure why? I did my first dr injection today. Scan on 11th Oct. Have worked out dates for ET, last time was spot on with plan but time before took me much longer to dr and also to get lining thick enough, so will just go with the flow and not get too caught up on dates.
Good luck to everyone, whatever stage you are at, will read back and catch up.
Love to all xxx


----------



## Tracyxx

Evening ladies,

I just typed a full post then hit the wrong button and lost it all   

Nicky my little buddy how are you doing? have you started symptom spotting yet?.  I had light cramping for the 1st 48hrs then nothing so last night i had convinced myself it was all over but then today i woke up feeling very nauseous & bloated so was feeling hopeful again but then just read on Dr Google that these symptoms are caused by our cyclogest so now I'm feeling bummed again.  My embryos were never great only being 6 cell and graded 5/8 so i am trying my best to be realistic   .  When are you going to start testing? The earliest BFP i have ever heard of in my life was Boo's at 4dp5dt which is tomorrow for you but then again I'm sure she has 2/3 babies in there   .  I'm thinking of starting to test from Wednesday when i will be 7dp3dt as i know a lot of people who have got BFP then, of course i will start testing knowing its early days but i don't mind ive got plenty of tests and don't often get the chance to use them with the possibility of actually getting a BFP   .

Faithope on all my natural FET's a/f has always been late, this time was my 1st medicated cycle and she came exactly 7 days after i started d/r.  Good luck I'm praying this is your time   

Hi Skyelar and welcome   

Tracyx


----------



## Faithope

Thank you ladies  Nice to 'see' you *Skyelar* and *Tracey*


----------



## abike78

Hiya Tracey

Well as you can see from my previous posts I am driving myself around the bend.  I have done 2 tests already and of course they are not going to show up.  I too have been having cramps, but nothing now and also feeling nauseous and bloated.  I have also needed to wee a lot lot more, but that is the water.  I am sure that it has not worked to be honest, but I am trying to remain positive as hubby thinks it has! 

Obviously I must usually be  a lovely lovely wife, because at present I am being a mega *****!  

I also gave into my urges last night and enjoyed some nocturnal activities with hubby, we did this last time and we got a BFP where in previous 2 cycles before moving clinics we never did and always got BFN...  Our clinic says to carry on as normal and not to wait and I have read it is good for the embryos...  

So when is your test day, mine is not until next Friday...  But I reckon if I can get past next Tuesday which is day 11, I will test then.  That was always the dreaded day!

I even got my doppler out before to see if I could hear the placenta.. Ok, so I am reading this back and think I need to check myself into the Priory!

LOCK THE WOMAN UP...

xxx


----------



## Ruby998

What have you all been told about having sex before ET? My clinic have said im not allowed to but I've read that having sex day before ET can increase your chances? Any thoughts ladies?

xxx


----------



## Tracyxx

abike78 said:


> I even got my doppler out before to see if I could hear the placenta.. Ok, so I am reading this back and think I need to check myself into the Priory!
> 
> LOCK THE WOMAN UP...
> 
> xxx


OMG Nicky that has got to be the funniest thing I've ever heard in my life 

My test day is next Friday too (5th Oct) but there is no way I'm waiting that long as it would be 16dp3pt or 19dpo, I'd definately be going crazy by then 

Tracyx


----------



## honey bee

Hi princess 

Im at Bourne Hall in Cambridge..
Tbh Im not totally sure but have seen their stats for FET as low...  


An hour before we know...
I'm really hoping to be pupo by the end of the day X X

HB


----------



## Sweetnats

Hi ladies

Tracy my otd is also the 5th. And usually I am quite good but this time I have bought 30tests off eBay! So will be testing a little before time! I'm prepared either way and will be optimistic. Saying If it's negative then that will be due to them being cheap tests haha


----------



## honey bee

Good luck ladies with your FET..

Our frosties didn't survive 

HB xx


----------



## Sweetnats

Oh hb. I am so so sorry Hun. 

X x x


----------



## Mikkimocks

Hi Ladies,

My test date is 02/10/12 I had fet on Friday. Had a sleepless and tearful night last night, has anyone else experienced this?
Thank you 
Good luck to everyone on 2ww xx


----------



## pickwick

HB I am so sorry honey.x


----------



## lou-lou12

Honey bee - sorry lovely.... Big hugs to you xxxxx


----------



## Mikkimocks

Sending lots of love to Honey Bee xx


----------



## abike78

Honey:  I am so sorry, we too had am embryo from BH which did not survive this cycle although we transferred this to our new clinic Lister.

We had two cycles with BH which were unfortunatelty BFN's then one fresh cycle with Lister and was a BFP.  I do believe in possibly looking at the options of other clinics.  Again this is personal preference.

Tracey:  I am so pleased I have made you laugh!  I have now not got any symptons what so ever...  No sicky feeling, no nothing!!!  I think I have resulted to the fact that this time it is not meant to be, however I will try and remain optimistic.

Mikkimocks: I have been having sleepless nights since ET and very very crying and hormonal, maybe this is a good sign....  

Lots of baby dust

xxxx


----------



## abike78

Honey:  I am so sorry, we too had am embryo from BH which did not survive this cycle although we transferred this to our new clinic Lister.

We had two cycles with BH which were unfortunatelty BFN's then one fresh cycle with Lister and was a BFP.  I do believe in possibly looking at the options of other clinics.  Again this is personal preference.

Tracey:  I am so pleased I have made you laugh!  I have now not got any symptons what so ever...  No sicky feeling, no nothing!!!  I think I have resulted to the fact that this time it is not meant to be, however I will try and remain optimistic.

Mikkimocks: I have been having sleepless nights since ET and very very crying and hormonal, maybe this is a good sign....  

Lots of baby dust

xxxx


----------



## abike78

Honey:  I am so sorry, we too had am embryo from BH which did not survive this cycle although we transferred this to our new clinic Lister.

We had two cycles with BH which were unfortunatelty BFN's then one fresh cycle with Lister and was a BFP.  I do believe in possibly looking at the options of other clinics.  Again this is personal preference.

Tracey:  I am so pleased I have made you laugh!  I have now not got any symptons what so ever...  No sicky feeling, no nothing!!!  I think I have resulted to the fact that this time it is not meant to be, however I will try and remain optimistic.

Mikkimocks: I have been having sleepless nights since ET and very very crying and hormonal, maybe this is a good sign....  

Lots of baby dust

xxxx


----------



## VesperPea

Hello lovely ladies

Sorry for the tumbleweed empty posts recently - been trying (surprisingly successfully) not to think about it!

Honey sorry to hear that  

Everyone else - can't read back far as I am still on this thing of not spending too long each day obsessing (yeah right!) but expect the madness when 2ww is back! Sending you all     and hope because let's face it, that's what keeps us all relatively sane doing any assisted conception!

AFM after 2 awful scans last week with pitifully thin lining, suddenly up and running today. It doubled in 4 days after managing 0.5 in four days last week... Thought we were going to have to abandon and now it's all systems go, transfer Monday. Yikes. Knitting, meditation, lots of water - yikes.

Keep well and enjoy this sunny day after yesterdays shenanigans


----------



## Holly82

Honey Bee - So sorry to read your news today. Sending you a massive   take care of yourself. x x 

Mikkimocks - I always feel hormonal right through tx but even more so on the 2ww, hang on in there. x 

Sweetnats - I bought my poas from ebay last FET cycle and i had my first BFP from them.   its the same for you. I always test early.   x 

abike - LOL     x x 

Sorry for the really quick post and Hi to everyone i have missed   x 

VesperPea - Can i ask what your lining measured at today? x 

AFM - Big day tommorrow, just hoping that my embies survive the thaw       

Holly


----------



## princess79

Honey Bee.. Really really sorry :-(
This sucks. 
X


----------



## VesperPea

Holly 2x progynova til day 8: 4.9mm, 3x progynova til day 12: 5.4mm, still 3x progynova til day 16: 10.2mm - i think my lining is just weird... 

x


----------



## abike78

Hi Ladies

I thought instead of being neurotic (whilst at work)!!  I would do something a little more valuable with my time (other than work) 

Please see below what I have just found online, I thought it may help show what happens in our 2WW

What happens after a 3 Day and a 5 Day Transfer! 

3-DAY TRANSFER: 

1dpt ..embryoCeais growing and developing 
2dpt... EmbryoCeais now a blastocyst 
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
7dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells 
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
9dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
10dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT 

5-DAY TRANSFER: 

-1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing 
0dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst 
1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
5dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells 
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
7dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
8dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT 


So I am currently on day 6 of the 5 day transfer.  I am such a daft bint, if this is correct of course I am not going to get a positive result.. DOH!

xx


----------



## Holly82

VesperPea - Wow your lining sounds fab, thanks for explaining. My lining at day 18 was only 6mm   x 

abike - Thanks for posting with a 3 day and 5 day transfer, i'll be checking this everyday now ha   LOL i think you tested bit early hun maybe test in another 3 days time?   x


----------



## princess79

ET tomorrow at 3.20. Scared as hell!! Praying our little embie survives!!
X


----------



## Holly82

Princess - My ET is tommorrow to,   our embies survive the thaw and that we can go loopy together on the 2ww. My belly has been churning all day and its dragging so much!! Just waiting for dbf to get in from work and maybe go for a drive. Weather is horrible here. x


----------



## Mikkimocks

Abike78 and Holly thank you for your feedback!
Fingers crossed 
Xx


----------



## Sweetnats

Good luck ladies with your transfers tomorrow x


----------



## Hope74

Good luck to Holly and Princess today!
    


Honeybee, I'm so sorry to hear your news, that is devastating. Hopefully each day will get a little better and then you can decide on your next steps.  

Take care everyone x


----------



## VesperPea

Good luck Holly and Princess


----------



## pickwick

Good luck with ET today Holly and Pincess.x


----------



## Ruby998

Good luck holly & princess xxxx


----------



## princess79

Thanks everyone!!!
Not leaving home till 1, so trying to do all housework / chores this morning so I don't feel too guilty doing nothing for next few days!! Dreading the phone ringing...
X


----------



## lilly....

morning ladys, wounder if someone could answer a question for me... im doing a natural fet an have been doing ovulation test since sat an as yet nothing, what happens if i dont ovulate will we have to stop...


----------



## fat_cassy

lilly.... said:


> morning ladys, wounder if someone could answer a question for me... im doing a natural fet an have been doing ovulation test since sat an as yet nothing, what happens if i dont ovulate will we have to stop...


Hey Lilly
I just had a failed natural FET as I ovulated and the clinic missed it - but yes more than likely your cycle will be cancelled and believe me it sucks at the time if they do cancel you but at least you did not waste an Embie by putting it back into a less than ideal environment.

What time of the day are you doing your tests ??


----------



## Tracyxx

Morning Girls, how is everyone?

Holly and Princess good luck for your E/T's today, not long now until your both PUPO and going crazy on the 2ww   

Lilly as Cassy says im afraid if they don't pick up your surge then they cancel, it's heartbreaking at the time knowing you have to wait another month but you want to your little embie to have the best chance   .

HB i was so sorry babes to read your news   

Nicky how are you feeling today?

Well AFM i went shopping last night and felt ill the whole time so bit the bullet and tested today with 2 different tests and they where both BFN   , i know im still only 7dpt3dt but thats still 10dpo so i would have expected to see even a faint line if something was going on in there so im pretty sure i'm out again.  I will test again at the weekend when im 14dpo just to be sure but then i'll have to start planning ahead as that was the last of our snowbabies used and we don't have the funds to cycle again so we will have to just try ttc again naturally for a while and pray for a miracle   . 

Tracyx


----------



## lilly....

Thanks for reply fat_cassy, its so annoying.. ive been testing first thing in the morning sometimes one in the evening as well lol x


----------



## Sweetnats

Tracy 

As below at 7dpt hcg has not even been started yet. And with the below you can also have late implantation. So I would say its still too early!!

What happens after a 3 Day and a 5 Day Transfer! 

3-DAY TRANSFER: 

1dpt ..embryoCeais growing and developing 
2dpt... EmbryoCeais now a blastocyst 
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
7dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells 
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
9dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
10dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT


----------



## Tracyxx

Thanks Sweetnats   , i was just feeling a bit down today as i havn't had any symptoms at all so i got a bit excited last night when i started feeling really nauseous then had to go to bed really early as i just couldn't keep my eyes open any longer and actually fell asleep watching tv which isn't like me as im a night owl and am normally up long after everyone else.

I have just read a post on another FET thread from someone who didnt get their BFP until test day and had no symptoms whatsoever so i suppose were not out until the fat lady sings as they say.  

Im not waiting to my official test day as i feel that 16dp3dt / 19dpo is far too long but I will hold off and test again on Sunday at 11dp3dt / 14dpo then i'll know for sure as my cycles are never that long.

I am a bit puzzled by the nausea though as it is really bad and only settles when i eat, i know cyclogest can cause nausea but why would it only start now when ive been taking it for 12 days, unless the level gradually builds up over time. 

OMG this 2ww drives you crazy   

Tracyx


----------



## princess79

PUPO!!!
95% of my embie survived. Fully expanded apparentley(!?!)
Please stick my little 'frostie'! Xxx
OTD 8-10. No way going to last that long!!!
How did it go Holly?
X


----------



## pickwick

Congratulations princess on being PUPO.  Sending lots of


----------



## Tracyxx

Congratulations Princess that is Fantastic news!!   

Any news yet Holly?

Boo how was the scan today? Can't wait to hear  

Adele did you phone your clinic yet to tell them the good news?

Nicky your very quiet today and that's not like you, how's it going?

Tracyx


----------



## Holly82

Hi girls  

Sorry only just messaging now  

I now have two embies on board   the embryologist said they were doing great and i was able to have a little look at them on a screen, i have only just sat down though so i am going to take the rest of the night easy and watch lots of rubbish on the tele. Thank you all for asking after me.  

Princess - Hiya 2ww buddy, your going to have to help me as i've already gone potty    congrats on being PUPO and   your little frostie sticks     x x Oh and we have the same OTD yay. x 

Tracyxx - Just wanted to say i tested at day 7p3dt and BFN no faint line at all, then i tested at 9dp and BFP faint line. Hang on in there.   x 

Lilly...- Hope you have not missed it and can continue with your tx!! I have never done a natural cycle so not sure how that works. x

Mikkimocks & abike78 - How are you's? x 

Hi to everyone else i have missed   x


----------



## fat_cassy

lilly.... said:


> Thanks for reply fat_cassy, its so annoying.. ive been testing first thing in the morning sometimes one in the evening as well lol x


Best time of day to test is 2pm, so try around that time.

First morning pee is best for HPT's but the LH surge builds up in your body during the day. xx


----------



## Mikkimocks

Hi Ladies,

Holly- That's great news! Fingers crossed, sending sticky vibes, im not too bad some slight spotting today but trying to keep positive, X

Abike- How are you today? X

Princess- well done, sending sticky vibes X

Tracey- Try and Stay positive hun X


----------



## abike78

EEEELLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Ladies

Thanks for all of your lovely messages and yes Tracey I was very quiet today.  It is called some silly little girl at work, decides she does not like her job anymore and guess what!  Muggins picks up the pieces...

AFM:  I am still being a mega lady dog...  Can't stop eating and strangely enough about 3 p.m. this afternoon I felt so so ill, but that has seemed to have passed and just now got a dull ache in lower abdomen.  I am hoping this is all very good signs.

Tracey:  you are not meant to be testing yet my lovely.....  I hope my madness has not rubbed off on you.

Ladies:  Can you please let me know, but how come all of a sudden this afternoon I was so so nauseous at around 3 p.m.  It was very strange, lasted for about 2 hours...  Acid reflux too....  I have been extremely light headed and a bit space cadet too today.  I remember feeling like this when I was pregggers for DD but this is surely to early?  I think I must be sympton spotting.  How many days after FET would you be due your AF?

Thanks

NIcky

xxx


----------



## Holly82

Mikkimocks - Could be implantation spotting?   x x 

abike78 - Certainly sound like very positive symptoms   erm not sure when AF would be due, maybe 14 days? sorry to hear you had to pick up the peices at work   i'm used to doing the same. x


----------



## Tracyxx

Hi Girls,

I am a little worried tonight so I'm hoping you might be able to help.  I started getting really strong a/f type cramps tonight which i know can be common in the 2ww but when I checked my calendar tonight if this had been a normal cycle my a/f would be due tomorrow as my cycle is normally just 26 days, but i didnt have my transfer until day 19 so tomorrow is just 8dpt so does anyone know if a/f comes later on a FET cycle? Does our meds hold it back?. I am really hoping so as our poor wee embies wouldnt have had a chance to implant yet if she shows up .

Tracyx


----------



## fat_cassy

Tracyxx said:


> Does our meds hold it back?.


Hey Tracy

For both my cycles AF was held off by the drugs, It is so hard because AF symptoms are also mimicked by the drugs

Hang in there xx


----------



## fat_cassy

Sorry about the "me" post but I have to get things out.

This cycle is making me feel horrid - headaches suck and the meds to stop them have even worse side effects so just paracetamol for me.  

Adding to the stress, my hubby is set to lose his job so we have to move across the country - I am facing doing the 2ww by myself as he will have to start his new job while I tidy up things here.

Gah - sometimes it's hard to be positive and all that.

Bed soon and hope to feel better in the morning.

Love and luck to you all


----------



## abike78

Fat CAssy:  You sound like you are going through the mill at the moment.  I hope you are feeling better soon.

Tracey:  Are you ok hun?  I have too be experiencing some pain down there today, but in my right hand side.  Strangely enough though, I no longer have an ovary on the right hand side or fallopian tube, so am hoping this is all good signs!!!  Try and stay positive...

How is everyone else today?

xx


----------



## Sweetnats

Same here ladies I'm 5dp3dt and had some real sharp pains on my right hand side today. Hoping its the implantation. But more likely meds. 
Also had to sleep with a sports bra on last night as boobs are killing me. Bu I know that's from the oestrogen. 

Cas. Not a good time to be doing all that. But I have heard many success stories of ladies Having to deal with stuff on the 2ww. So maybe the distraction will help? My hubby works away and think he has been away for most of my 2ww or a couple he went away Just after. Which is usually the hardest time for us


----------



## princess79

Me too! Also had sharp pain in my right side down there... But I'm only 1dp5dt... So too early for implantation!
X


----------



## Holly82

Hi 

No sharp pains yet for me.....yet   as i have always had them on a + cycle, i'm only 1dp3dt so still feeling really normal. I'm trying to keep busy as to pass some time!!  Spent about two hours at Honda today as my df is after a new car, not really the way i wanted to pass time away   so i've just got home and i'm now chilling out for the rest of the night watching DVD's. 

Sharp pains sound like positives signs to me girls   x x x 

 that my embryo's are still growing, wish there was some kind of sign   x


----------



## Hayley33

Hi Ladies,

Just wanted to pop my head in and say hello  

I am awaiting my first scan all the waiting around is pants first the 2ww then 3 weeks for the scan its all a bit terrifying.

I still have pain which feels just like Af but of course isnt you hope all that goes with the witch would go away guess not! 

  


so scan in a week will it be one or two!  hope everyone is doing well and keeping it together.


----------



## princess79

Is any body else getting a tight chest... Like you have just run a few Kms in the cold? Not all the time just on and off...?
X


----------



## abike78

Now my head is truly mashed!!

I did a test last night and after 3 mins it was a BFN (far to early anyway), however I just went to empty the bin and looked at it and there is a very very faint postive line.

I am not scared though as I think it may be an evaparation line on the clear blue as they say to discard the changes after 10 mins, but I don't know if it was before 10 mins or not..

The Pharmacist said to test again in 4 days time as it if far to early..

xxx


----------



## adele10495

Ladies can any of you give me some advice please as I am not sure if I got ectopic pregnancy I got pain on my right side, temp, headache and generally feeling unwell I am on antibiotics for water infection am wondering if its ectopic more than a water infection I so hope not


----------



## abike78

Hi Adele

Do you have a confirmed BFP with your GP?  If so I would contact them to ask them for medical advice. 

But a water infection in pregnancy is really nasty. 

xxx



xx


----------



## Sweetnats

Adele

I would go get checked out just in case x better to be safe than sorry!


----------



## adele10495

Thanks all will speak to GP tomorrow


----------



## Holly82

Hiya  

Just a really quick one to say hello to you all and happy friday. Off out soon with df for the day and have friends over tonight to keep me busy and my mind off whats happening. Have a lil cramp today hope its not AF on her way already and its just my embies getting snuggled although i know its to early for implantation yet   

adele - My sister was certain she was having a ectopic as she had alot of right side pain she had also had a ectopic in the past, she was given a early scan and everything was fine. Hope you get on ok at your GP's. x 

Holly


----------



## Buntyg

Hi Adele,

Good advice from the others only your GP can work it out.  Hope it's just a temp from the UTI and pain from implantation xx

Princess79 - I had occasional tight chest last week just before tx so thought it was meds 

Fat cassy-  sorry you are having a hard time right now.  The worst time for hubby to be away . I do understand as I just spent 5 days alone in Prague having FET and not really seen my DH since returning as he is always busy with work.    ps Science and Nature win over stress xx

Traceyxx- I'm sure I read that it is always counted at 14 days after ET no matter what day your LMP date.  I 
think cramps are a good sign  

Hi to everyone else, someone asked about brown blood- am sure that this is from ET if not implantation.  In have  always been told brown blood is old and not to worry about it x

AFM - terrible headaches- clexane?, sore boobs but not feeling pregnant boobs- oestrogen,  bit upset no twinges, cramps as I had them last time.  Hoping it's just taking longer as FET?  

Lots of Babydust to all xxxx


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

Adele - give your EPU a call for a reassurance scan. I had one the other day as I've prev had an ectopic ((hugs)) hope all is ok 

Just popping in to spread some Babydust  ..hoping everyone is ok xx


----------



## fat_cassy

Hi all
feeling better today - Anniversary today so have spent a nice day with Hubby.

Lining scan tomorrow   here's hoping for a good result.

Headaches have settled down for now, Transfer scheduled for the 11th of October.

 I have noticed an increase in *ick* CM, don't remember this happening on my last cycle, could it be the prygnova ??

Any way off to bed now - early start tomorrow

Love and luck to you all


----------



## adele10495

Thanks all for advice I am waiting for my consultant from my IVF clinic to ring me back she hasn't yet. When I spoke to her on the phone the other day she said ectopic wouldn't show until 7 weeks anyway. Just feel so weak today


----------



## abike78

Hi Ladies

I posted this yesterday, but could really do with someones feedback.

Now my head is truly mashed!!

I did a test last night and after 3 mins it was a BFN (far to early anyway), however I just went to empty the bin and looked at it and there is a very very faint postive line.

I am scared though as I think it may be an evaparation line on the clear blue as they say to discard the changes after 10 mins, but I don't know if it was before 10 mins or not..

The Pharmacist said to test again in 4 days time as it if far to early..

xxx


----------



## princess79

Abike... Sounds defo like an evap line... Same thing happened to me last cycle.. I know it's hard but you just need to wait a bit longer!!! Sending sticky vibes..!
X


----------



## Sweetnats

Any ladies on their 2ww tired? I seem to be getting waves of tiredness sweeping over me in the afternoons. I am only 6 dp3dt? That and it hurts to walk as my boobs are so sore but I know that's the oestrogen.


----------



## Tracyxx

abike78 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I posted this yesterday, but could really do with someones feedback.
> 
> Now my head is truly mashed!!
> 
> I did a test last night and after 3 mins it was a BFN (far to early anyway), however I just went to empty the bin and looked at it and there is a very very faint positive line.
> 
> I am scared though as I think it may be an evaporation line on the clear blue as they say to discard the changes after 10 mins, but I don't know if it was before 10 mins or not..
> 
> The Pharmacist said to test again in 4 days time as it if far to early..
> 
> xxx


Hi Nicky,

I'm afraid just like Princess this happened to me too a few cycles ago with a clearblue test, it was negative at the time but like you when i went back later to throw it away there was a definite cross there but af showed up a few days later, this has also happened to me with a Predictor test too i suppose this is why they tell you to throw away after the alloted time. I'm hoping it really was a faint early positive for you but you know there is only one way to be sure.......Test again.

Good Luck 

Tracyx

Ps: I tested again today too with a FR early test and it was another BFN at 10 days past a 3 day transfer so im pretty sure its all over for us again this cycle  . We don't have the funds to do a fresh cycle again so we will have to start saving so were just going to go back to trying naturally while we wait.


----------



## Sweetnats

Tracy can still be too early. FETs can be late implanting sometimes. Hcg only starts to enter the body on day 8. So if yours were late hanging on. Then it still could be only just starting to enter your body. Remember it's not over until test day. Some ladies have tested the day before and got a negative and then tested on test day and got a positive x


----------



## abike78

Sweetnats, I so hope you are right.  I have tested today with a first response and got a BFN but it is only a week today on a 5 day transfer so the clinic has said it is too early to test.

Tracey, I have been getting some awful AF pains, I am hoping it is implantation pains as everything else I am feeling would indicate that I am pregnant.  This is really hard and I am so sorry to hear this.

We don't get funding from Guernsey, so all of our 3 cycles have been self funded so all in all we have spend out of £30,000.00 (including travel and hotels) but of course we have out beautiful daugther.  Just felt so positive about this little one.

I have got low cramps now, but I do not usually suffer with AF pains.

Let's make a pact to hold off testing until test day. Mine being next Friday!  

xxxx


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

Tracy


----------



## adele10495

Ok ladies so had my hcg results back today that I had done on tuesday it said 673 and high by the side of it got another blood test on thursday so I suppose these need to triple that?     to everyone i am still in pain and on antibiotics and feel yucky


----------



## Sweetnats

Adele hope you Are feeling better soon. 

Well I'm only on 7dp3dt and tested this morning. No one knows lol just curious. I'm not bothered by it as I know it's still early. On the info page hcg isn't starting until day 8. So not looking too much into it. 

How is everyone?


----------



## adele10495

Sweetnats- Me to hun I have had enough now just over 2 weeks until my scan feels a lifetime worse than the 2ww lol! Did you get a positive result when you tested and what test did you use?


----------



## Sweetnats

Bless you, i always say the 2ww is easy, its the wait for the scan that is the hardest!!!

I got a Negative but it is only 7 days, so just implanting as the websites say and HCG starts tomorrow. So im not too disheartened... although that didnt stop me searching for people that had a bfn turn to a bfp lol


----------



## princess79

Morning girls!
Have no positivity today...   I know im only 3dp5dt, but not feeling anything...
Each time i do a 2ww (this is my 4th!) i promise myself i am not going to obsess about symptoms,.. but i do! 
And i google EVERYTHING!!
I got a bit depressed yesterday about the lower FET chances...
Have the in-laws here too which is driving me equally  
Sorry for the me post... DH gone off to play hockey!!

x


----------



## adele10495

Sweetnats- I had a blastocyst transfered say that was 5days I started testing 5dpt and got very faint line with first response test. I tested everyday and still testing now it sure does turn u   lol!!   


Princess- I didn't have any symptoms hun and supposedly 5 weeks pregnant now according to my cb digi test!! I have water infection and in pain well I think it is that anyway. Chin up doll


----------



## tigge66

Hi Ladies 

Can I join you please? 

I am on day 11 of DR for my final FET cycle. Started DR on day 2, doing a short DR. Next scan 4th Oct and will find out when ET will be.

Tigger x


----------



## Holly82

Hi girls  

Just popping on to read back!! 

I am going to wait until 9dp3dt to test and even then i think it will be to early but i got a BFP at 9dp3dt on my first FET cycle. I had some cramps again earlier too, i usually get AF cramps quite bad but hoping its not AF cramp. 

Welcome tigge66 wishing you lots of luck with your cycle and good luck for your scan on the 4th. x 

adele - Hope you feeling a little better? bet you cant wait for your scan hun   x

Sweetnats - I think it was def to early       i'd test again in 2/3 days time   you get your BFP then. x 

Princess - Sorry to hear you feeling down   i've never had a 5dt but i don't think you would have any symptoms yet your still really early days but i'm also symptom spotting and i'm only 3dp3dt   its the 2ww it sends us potty.   x 

abike - Wish i had more will power in holding off poas   but i know i should especially with having two chemical pregnancies, i just cant help myself. x 

Tracyxx - Hope that test was wrong  i know that say test at 11dp3dt so   its to early. x 

fat_cassy - Hope your scan went well? x 

Hi to everyone i have missed and hope you are all enjoying the weekend. x


----------



## Peony04

Hi Ladies,

Wanted to join this thread, first FET, feeling slightly negative, I have a 5 day blastocyst grade 3BB, it's our last chance,   it works but worried about my grading.
Should be having transfer on Saturday, desperately want my snow baby aboard.
Xxx


----------



## Ruby998

Peony & tigger- welcome to the thread! Good luck with the transfers!

Holly- hopefully the cramps are good signs!

Princess- I feel negative too when I look at stats but plenty on this thread have got a BFP which gives me a bit more hope.

Hope everyone else is well!

Well I'm due for ET in Monday at 11.30 as long as my 1 little blast survives the thaw   

xxx


----------



## lilly....

hello lady's 

all u ladys testing early tut tut lol (ive done it) fingers crossed for u all..

all those on meds with all the horrid side affects keep going it will all be worth it in the end..

everyone else big  


me, well after over a week waiting for my surge it looks like we missed it  .. had hospital on friday an as of sunday i start medicated fet not sure how i feel about it really as its all been up an down...   that this one will work..


----------



## fat_cassy

Hey All

I had my scan yesterday lining 10.5mm - last cycle it was 12mm so feeling pretty positive that this one is THE one.  

Headaches have settled a little and I have started taking my Thyroid meds at night to try and avoid the nausea.

Love and luck to you all


----------



## Hope74

Hi all, I wanted to share my good news with you. It was my OTD yesterday, and my blood test at my clinic confirmed an HCG level of 581 which they said was good. Of course I am over the moon, but also wary because it's such early days.

I was worried because I had a 'funny turn' a couple of days ago, fainting at the station and having to be taken away in an ambulance! Apparently in Victorian times a woman fainting was thought of as a sign of pregnancy.

Anyway, best of luck to everyone and take care


----------



## princess79

Congrats Hope!!!
You must be so so happy!
Praying you continue to get good news and that this is a good sign for the rest of us!!
X


----------



## Sweetnats

Omg hope that's fantastic news!!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## abike78

Hi Girls
I am so sorry for this post, but I am so gutted.  I POAS today a first response.  I am 9dp5dt and got a BFN.  I really feel that this is over for us now as I am sure I would of got a faint positive if I had of been.
I am not going to test again now, as I really feel that this is the end for us.
I just so hope that things change and that it is too early, but my gut instinct has told me otherwise.
Good Luck Ladies with all of your treatments and it was nice talking to you all.
Take care and I hope and wish all your dreams come true.
Me, I am going to look at another fresh cycle.
Lots of sticky vibes and baby dust. 

Nicky

xxx


----------



## Buntyg

abike78, 

I do hope you are wrong and have tested too early  .  My clinic make us test test 17 days after FET no matter how many days the embryo's are.  This is to cover the possibility of chemical pregnancy.  Also I'm sure that other's have posted that HCG isn't created by your own body until 8 days after ET.
 you are wrong. Xx. Good luck  x

AFM - I am 6dp4dt 3 embie FET - not feeling v.positive this time as felt more 'symptoms'   last time and got BFP, sadly m/c 6.5 wks and erpc 9wks..  Am also planning next treatment


----------



## Tracyxx

Hi Girls,

Well im afraid it's not good news here either as im 11dp my 3dt today (14dpo) and it was another BFN for me too   .  I know some people would say wait and test again later but i have been PG 3 times now including my m/c so know my body and know nothing is happening this cycle.

We would love to go onto a fresh cycle right away but sadly lack of funds means we have to wait and save so we are just going back to trying naturally for the next 12 months while we save and just pray for another miracle while we wait.

I wish you all the best of Luck on test day and I'll be checking in on you all over the next few weeks to hear all the BFP's   

Tracyx


----------



## Buntyg

Tracey,

Am really sorry to hear that,    I wish you the very best of luck next time xx

Love BuntyG


----------



## Hope74

Thank you *Princess * and *Sweetnats* for your good wishes 

*Abike*, I'm really sorry to hear your news, but remember it aint over 'til the fat lady sings, so maybe test again on the official day. There can be late implanters. Best wishes to you 

*Buntyg*, best of luck to you too. I didn't have any symptoms either and it was positive so fingers crossed.  Will you do a test yourself or wait until the OTD at the clinic?

*Tracy*, I'm so sorry to hear that, obviously test again on OTD to be 100% sure. It is heartbreaking. Sending you lots of babydust and good vibes for your natural TTC


----------



## Buntyg

Congratulations Hope            are you having blood tests or scan?

I will think about testing sometime next week, sometimes I think Tues or Thurs but not sure yet  

Good luck to everyone testing tommorrow xx


----------



## abike78

Morning LAdies

I am really confused as to what is happening with me.  I think I may be testing a little early!!!

I have started getting a lot of CM, (TMI, sorry), but I know that I had this last time with DD.

I am going to test on the test day on Friday so am going to try and remain positive.

If I get past tomorrow, which is usually AF day, then things will be looking good!

Thanks

NIcky

x


----------



## Ruby998

Nicky- good luck!!

Well I'm pupo!!!! 1 great blast on board.

xxx


----------



## Sweetnats

Ladies 

I have no idea why we test early. Think we want to see those lines and for the waiting to be over. But when you don't see them you then have the rest of the 2ww second guessing and trying to find hope. 

I tested and got a bfn on an eBay cheapie and now have to hope it was too early and a crap test. Testing early doesn't change the result but just causes un necessary stress. 

I will test on Friday which is my otd and at least I know that on that day. THAT is my result. Good or bad. 

Will keep everything crossed for the other nutters like me who have tested early. X x 

Ruby congrats on being pupo. Do not test early. It's just not worth it x


----------



## pickwick

Congratulations Hope, ** news  
Congrats to Ruby as well, thats good news that you are PUPO   
Sorry to hear about the   's but I am praying that some of you are testing too early and you will have a nice surprise on OTD.
AFM, I have a scan on Wednesdat to check lining and they will hopefully give me a date next week for FET.  The progynova is making me a bit irritable, wellI think it's that anyway.  It might just be a number of things making me feel anxious etc.
Fat cassy, good news on your lining measurement Hun


----------



## fat_cassy

Thanks Pickwick

All the best for your scan on Wednesday xx

Well, it's 4am and I am wide awake, I have made a cup of tea and watching the shopping channel in the hope I may get back to sleep at some stage.

Sending love and luck to you all  

I think we need an early testers thread, so you can all go back in a few weeks after your BFP's and laugh at your insanity, yeah I know we all want to know if we are Preggy or not but as you have all seen heartache happens way before the joy.

You gotta learn patience !!!!!!  

Having said all that I have tested early and was glad to know the outcome before the clinic called, just my way of having control of a out of control situation.


Yay for you Hope - all the best for the next few weeks xx

Congrats Ruby - PUPO is awesome xx


----------



## Ruby998

Aww fat Casey- what u doing awake at this time?! Watch some rubbish on tv tht usually sends me to sleep!

Quick question- have u all been told to bed rest? And how long for? I'm staying on the sofa all day today but plan on going back to work tomorrow. Am I going back too early? With my fresh I laid on the sofa for 3 days but that ended in BFN.

xxx


----------



## fat_cassy

Hi Ruby

My clinic in New Zealand tells us to get on with life.

I usually spend the day of ET on the couch but most people go back to work the next day.
The Doctor says there is no proof extended bed rest impacts implantation because if it did they would make everyone do it.

Just remember if you got pregnant "naturally" you would not be lying around in fact you would have no idea there was anything happening.

It's all personal preference.

I like to take it easy but not go overboard - I get bored easily.

All the best xx


----------



## azra

Hi
I am going to reprofit in Brno on the 15th for FET, I am going for one night and staying in the grand if anyone wants to meet up?
azra


----------



## Sweetnats

Hi ladies

Tested this morning and it was a BFN (10dp3dt). So I guess it's all over for me. Still have 6 snow babies left. So will see if I can go back in December for another go!


----------



## princess79

Sorry sweetnats :-(
My clinic has me testing 14dp5dt!!! So quite a bit later than you...?
Is there still hope?
X


----------



## Sweetnats

I guess there is always a glimmer. Especially as I have had so many side effects. But it's just clutching at straws I guess


----------



## abike78

Hi Ladies

Sweetnats:  I too had another BFN tomorrow night, but I have had no bleed and always bleed on the 11th day after ET when it has not worked.  I have decided to bite the bullet and have a blood test tomorrow to determine.

The clinic said to me yesterday that if it is a BFN then it normally means that it is a BFN however, to have the blood test done anyway to know for sure and then that way we can stop the meds.

I have already booked my follow up consulation in prep for a fresh cycle.  I need to get back on the band wagon as this is the only thing that gets me through.  Also, I suppose having my DD has helped immensely this time.

Again, there is always hope though as I know some people have tested the day before OTD and have had a BFN and then test on the day and get a BFP.

I think what I am going to do next time is go away for a week in the sun on the 2WW as this will be in January hopefully and just have some nice sun and relaxation!  I think that is what is needed.

xxxx


----------



## abike78

Obviously I meant yesterday night! ha ha


----------



## Ruby998

Sweetnats and abike- fingers crossed that your BFn turn into a BFP!

I'm a bit worried- had ET yesterday and today had a small red clot in my wee?? I know it can't fall out but what else can it be?

xxx


----------



## princess79

Ruby... Suspect it's just a bit of dried blood following trauma of having catheter etc...
X


----------



## charlie and lola

Hello Ladies, 


Hope it's okay to join you ladies?



Hope you all doing okay - wherever you are on your cycle.


I am D/R til next Tuesday then patches on for a couple of weeks... not looking forward to headaches (I get migraines) and I' praying the patches wont affect me too much - This is my first FET!


Sweetnats and abike...  I tested one day before my OTD for my fresh cycle and got a BFN.  Devastated!!  I tested on my OTD at 7pm thinking it would be negative (but just to double check) and I had a very faint BFP.  I couldn't believe it, so got a clearblue and it said 1-2 weeks pregnant.


It's true, sometimes it takes til OTD before hormone is detected in pregnancy tests.  I had no symptoms. 
You maybe pleasantly surprised - I was!!

C&L


----------



## Sweetnats

Thanks Charlie and Lola for your hope. It would be amazing to think it could change. It's just so hard as on my negative txs I had no symptoms apart from a bit emotional. And before i tested i just knew they hadn't worked. But this one I think I have has every symptom u can get. Apart from the spotting/implantation bleed. 
So my body is just playing tricks on me. Which is so so cruel. 

Only 2 full days to go and 2 more sleeps up find out.


----------



## Faithope

Hi ladies,

Went AWOL for abit as D/R part is never ending but the end is in sight-have DR blood test tomorrow then progynova starts sunday all being good with the bloods. I have had night sweats, moodyness, spots, tired and general  

Good luck for those testing today


----------



## SamJ

Faithhope

fingers crossed for you this cycle    

Samj


----------



## VesperPea

Hey all

Had my transfer Monday so PUPO - yippee. One single embryo with 85% viable cells

Good luck to everyone on test date

Loads of fairydust everyone

X


----------



## pickwick

Hello
Only quickly, had my scan today and ET is scheduled for monday


----------



## Faithope

*SamJ*  thank you, how are you doing hun? xxx

*vesperpea*  that's great!

*pickwick* Good luck for ET on monday


----------



## Ruby998

Princess- thanks for the advice, hope u are right!

Vesper- congrats on being pupo!!!

Sweetnats- I will keep my fingers crossed for you!

Faith hope- Hopefully u will be feeling better soon and just remember it will all be worth it.

Pick wick- good luck on Monday!

AFM- 2 days past 5dt and getting AF cramps. Hoping it's my embie snuggling in but then could also be AF as due this weekend! 

xx


----------



## VesperPea

Morning lovely ladies

Ruby it's so hard when you symptom spot like a mad thing not to think the best and the worse with every second. I agree with princess - it is a trauma and catheters can cause a little clot. Fingers crossed for you - when's your OTD? 

Pickwick how exciting!

Faithhope bleurgh - got to love those symptoms! good luck with the bloods

Sweetnats just keep swimming lovely - I've been reading up on the symptoms again (not like I haven't every blasted cycle  ) and because pregnancy symptoms are caused by the surge of progesterone, those lovely bum bullets cause them too. Which really sucks. I know what you mean about just knowing - I so did on my last one but you have to keep plugging away

charlie and lola welcome to the madness! I think FET is harder than IVF sometimes - the finite resource, the phone call, the mad symptom spotting without the adrenaline of EC - or maybe I'm nostalgic! It's a possibility!

abike blood results? Think you're very rational to be confirming it. Hope you're doing ok

fatcassy how's the insomnia?

AFM I tried and failed at staying away as much as possible but it is a hashtag epic fail! DH bought me a present yesterday because he's symptom spotting worse than me and I had to explain that it wasn't a "good" sign to be having symptoms... The carefully crafted shell of calm is groaning and whining under the stress! I am shattered - as in cannot keep my eyes open past 9 - and spent yesterday afternoon on the sofa. Working from home til Thursday next week (writing 30,000 words so not exactly a break!) so duvet and I are going to become best friends. Also have twinges in my belly which are weird and my bras are all uncomfortable - I fecking hate progesterone. Have felt really positive about this cycle so now terrified of testing as emotional investment is so high (like it normally isn't...) Aaargh. Last cycle I was so sure it was not going to work and was so sick from the damn drugs, it was no surprise but this time I've been upbeat and non obsessive (until now!) Thought it would get easier... naive! 

   sprinkle sprinkle sprinkle


----------



## Holly82

Hi girls 

Sorry have not been around much   just wanted to say that i tested today at 8dp3dt and it was a BFN i think this cycle is over for tbh as i have AF cramp and have not had it on successful cycles and i just feel completely normal. 

I am going to move to a different clinic and have more tests done before any more tx. I will try and stay open minded for now about this cycle but i just know it will be a BFN on my next test. 

Will pop back on after work to do personals. x x


----------



## Sweetnats

Holly Hun. Hcg has only just started to be produced. So 8 dpt is still very very early. One of the biggest symptoms of pg is af type cramps. So don't give up hope yet x x


----------



## princess79

Just wanted to wish sweetnats the best of luck for tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## Sweetnats

Awws thanks princess I done a test this afternoon and was negative so in guessing that's it again new have had a cramp morning of tears and anger. But we have dusted ourselves down again and will call the clinic tomorrow. 
The hard thing is I want to do surrogacy. But we have x6 embryos left. I just feel I am wasting my time with them as this was our 6th attempt. Just gets so disheartening. I don't see a light at the end of our tunnel. And think surrogacy is the only way.


----------



## VesperPea

sweetnats sorry to hear that - chocolate cake is the answer clearly.   Is there any reason why you can't start on the surrogacy route with embies in storage? Not saying give up on them obviously but from what I know (nothing) about surrogacy, the process takes a while and would give you another focus while you keep plugging away... Know you are in our thoughts and we're here if you need a vent, a rant, a chat... 

holly it is really early - found that great list sweetnats posted a while ago with when hcg starts being produced etc as it really helped me to keep going for another few days... 

3-DAY TRANSFER: 

1dpt ..embryoCeais growing and developing 
2dpt... EmbryoCeais now a blastocyst 
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
7dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells 
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
9dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
10dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT

fingers crossed


----------



## Sweetnats

Thanks Vespa. Doing ok now, think I'm all cried out. 

Unfortunately our clinic is in Norway and it is not legal there. So can't move them. We will use our embies and if that fails then go for straight surrogacy. Which means the ladies egg and hubby's sperm eliminating all possible causes. 

Will call the clinic tomorrow to arrange fet 4!


----------



## Buntyg

Hi Sweetnats and Holly82

Am feeling the same as both of you.  Have been testing everyday and still negative am now 10dp 4dt .  I just don't feel it this time either.  

I contacted my clinic to ask why my OTD is 11th Oct and they said it is always 14days post transfer but I could test on Monday 8th and that would most likely be accurate especially as I got a positive last time at 8dp 3dt with a singleton.  Not testing again till Monday haven't got any pee sticks left anyway.  

Just want to move forward or get my AF or something!!!!

Hope everyone else is having a good day xxx


----------



## Sweetnats

So sorry bunty

I won't test early again. It is so not worth it as the result is not conclusive until test day. Just adds more stress. 

Well I have stopped meds and am having a nice bath. Heaven. Will call clinic in the morning to discuss next one 

Keep you chin up everyone we will get there!!! X


----------



## VesperPea

bunty sorry to hear that   

sweetnats that's a bugger about the surrogacy - where would you look to go? I realised when i was updating my profile. we two month to the day between cycles - feel like my hormones are in a production line and i can't find the emergency stop!

it does all work out somehow, if not the way we expect


----------



## Sweetnats

Hi Vespa

I recently joined a group and have made some amazing friends. Some are surrogates and some are ladies expecting through surrogates (ip - intended parents) it's not as underground as people think.  The surrogates I know are amazing ladies. So I know it's an option that is very accessible. 

So it will be our back up plan. I even know a surrogate who charged the minimum expenses. The most they can charge is £15. But not many charge anything like that. As they know what ladies like us have been through. For me it's a no brainier. £15k for another cycle of what ifs. Or upto £15k for a surrogacy. And you would only pay that out when you have a baby.


----------



## Ruby998

Thanks vesper. When is your OTD? Im feeling like you, positive ish about this cycle and really don't want my bubble burst! 

Bunty- so sorry hun, hope you ok. Still test on Monday as it may change!

Holly-   keep positive it's still a bit early. AF cramps can sometimes be good

Sweetnats- so sorry too   hope you enjoy your bath and maybe a nice glass of wine?

Well I'm soooo symptom spotting and it's only 3dp5dt. Serious cramps goin on and feeling generally icky but AF due on sun and really really worried its her on her way!! 

xxx


----------



## VesperPea

Ruby my cycle buddy! I had et on Monday so otd either 9th or 10th... will try for 10th - never sure whether transfer day counts! Was a 5day blast so I think that's the same as you..?


----------



## Ruby998

Vesper- my OTD is 14/10 but it's a natural FET and AF is due sun so I will know sun/mon as I am very regular. When is your AF due? I felt they put my embie back a little late in the cycle xx


----------



## Ruby998

Vesper- yes it was a 5 day blast xx


----------



## VesperPea

Ruby ah natural cycle - jealous of the lack of cyclogest! Well fingers crossed and I guess you're testing 14th 15th if after hasn't joined the fray. 

Sweetnats thanks for explaining - my Dh thinks he would prefer adoption to surrogacy which is kind of amazing if barking.. 

Fairydust ladies


----------



## Sweetnats

Totally get your hubby Vespa but at 42 and a two year very very intrusive process to get a 2/3 year old. It's not for me!! Wouldn't be too happy them interviewing the hubbies ex wife either lol

When is everyone otd I am keeping everything crossed for you all even my eyes!!!


----------



## tigge66

Hi All

Just a quick update from me ..... Scan today, lining 7.6 so ET booked for Tue 9 Oct. 

Tigger   to all


----------



## fat_cassy

Hi all
been super busy with all the drama's that seem to find me.
I have my blood test tomorrow and transfer on Thursday 11/10.

Trying to pack up house and move across country is taking my mind off things  

Love and luck to you all


----------



## Ruby998

Hi ladies,

It's super quiet on here at the mo! Hope everyone is doing well, and all the pupo ladies arent stressing as much as me!

Well I'm 5dp5dt today and poas BFN!! I know it's a little early so not giving up quite yet. It's strange as I've had AF cramps since 2 days past but now it feels different like I have a balloon in my stomach which is being inflated. It's probabally all in my head but I'm sure AF pains don't normally feel like this or last this long. Ive been running to the loo to check for AF every five mins!! Anyway will keep u updated but at the mo it's BFN : (

xxx


----------



## MrsHY

Hi all
It is quiet in here!
Love and luck to everyone- I started spotting today so I should start my second FET in the next few days. This time I'm starting progynova from cd1 and then using cetrotide to keep natural ovulation at bay, with Cyclogest to support the luteal phase x


----------



## VesperPea

Morning ladies

It is super quiet on here... tumbleweed rolling past and everything

It's 5am and I can't sleep. 3 sleeps and I can test and stop the internal rollercoaster - it's worked! It hasn't! Shut up ! Still super tired with upset belly and twinges and all my trousers are uncomfortable... I know it's progesterone one way or the other. However rationality is not cutting it. Aaargh.

How's everyone else doing? 



Barking moo


----------



## Ruby998

Vesper- I've been up since 6am can't sleep at all! 6dp5dt today and BFN : (.  Due AF today and still just a bit of brown stringy blood. I always get this day before AF but I have had it for days!! Why does my body play tricks on me grrrr

xx


----------



## annie.moon

Vesper- the waiting is the hardest part. The whole thing plays tricks with our minds. I hope you get the news you want really soon.

Ruby- let's hope it's nothing and AF stays away. Fingers crossed for you.

 to you both. Annie x


----------



## lilly....

morning ladies, sorry not been on for a while but ive had a bad bad week that come to a head yesterday, im on buserelin injections an they have made me so depressed to the point of not wanting  to be here an more, hospital have said if i cant cope with it then i will have to come of it an try a different protocol .. has any one else had bad side affects on meds.. it looks like none of the meds agree with me.. what a roller coaster..

sorry no personals but brain is not working well lol


----------



## Faithope

*lilly* I have had ICSI, FET and this is my second FET and this time I have had awful side effects. I have felt depressed, have had a migraine, have had night sweats, all of which have been 100x worse than before. So huge  for you x

*Ruby* Hang in there, you could have a late implanter 

*vesperpea* Hi hun, 

Big hello to all 

AFM Started Progynova today  finally onto the next stage


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

Vesper - I've got everything crossed for you hon


----------



## lou-lou12

Omg boo. Only just seen your having twins how lovely  so so pleased for you chick xxxx


----------



## VesperPea

Boo thanks - also just saw your twins news - wow wow wow! Amazing stuff. X

Faith yeay for starting drugs. Fingers crossed for not too many side effects

Lilly really feel for you - this is the lightest set of side effects for me so far - same drugs just a different reaction each time. Hope you start feeling better soon.  Good luck.


----------



## pickwick

Morning lovely ladies
I am just waiting for the phone call to let us know what time ET is today.
Just reading through and I am sorry that you are all going looney on the 2ww, I hope you all get good news soon.x
Boo congrats on twins.
Lou wow lovely scan pic as your profile picture.xxx


----------



## VesperPea

Lou that scan is gorgeous. How are you travelling? 

Pickwick good luck. Fingers crossed. 

Afm no symptoms - trousers fit, belly behaving, don't feel like a train crash... Should be pleased but of course now thinking something has stopped. Time to get my head down and not think for 2 days. All parents descending this evening so a full house might do it. Bleurgh.


----------



## lynzb

Boo-congrats on twins x

Lille- I have felt the same as you Hun, I'm on Prostap same as b4 but this time I feel quite down  

Vesper- fingers crossed for ur test tomorrow, have u POA? 

Faith hope - fab news for being on last leg of the journey, wen is ET? 

Pickwick- congrats on being PUPO x 

Afm - I have been silent on this thread for a couple of weeks til I started. On day 7 of DR now & have scan booked for sat to check lining. Should start lining thickener pills then ..fingers crossed. Was very positive about this cycle but now after a crappy dream i don't feel positive at all...damn hormones :/ xx


----------



## pickwick

Morning ladies


Well one little embie on board, we had the call at 10ish yesterday to be at the hospital at 11.30, little one was transferred at 12.30.  I have 2 days off work and mil is here helping out with DD.  
lynzb sending you lots of   .  Try and stay strong I have everything crossed for you.


I hope everyone else is doing ok.


----------



## VesperPea

pickwick yip yip yippee! come on little embie - snuggle snuggle snuggle!    

lynzb thank hon - how exciting to be in the final straight - hope the scan goes well and tell your dream to go jump...  

afm shouting at the fox that keeps gallumphing on the roof of my study while I desperately try to finish everything today so I can be a moody cow tomorrow - though the outlaws are staying (all together at once!) and all I really want to do is snuggle DD but hey ho. Feeling a bit less down in the dumps today after another big sleep - can't wait to POAS and just know! If it's a no, I'm going on a diet as my jeans just don't look pretty right now...  right off for to get some tea - cinnamon and liquorice - quite tasty for a caffeine free livener


----------



## pickwick

Vesper sending loads of


----------



## tigge66

Hi All

Day 3 FET today went well. One 8 cell with no cell loss other one had lost 2 cells so now a 6 cell. OTD 22 Oct.

Resting up so sorry no personals  to all.

Tigger.


----------



## lou-lou12

Pick wick and vesper - thanks ladies that piccie was taken last week at 13weeks   babba has the longest legs I've ever seen .... Unfortunately doesn't follow me or hubby lol ....but my brother is lanky so it must come from him xxxx


----------



## fat_cassy

Hi All.

Back from our holiday to find a house and thank god we did.

Moving across country in about 2 weeks and I have my FET tomorrow !!!!!!  


Yay to the preggy ones and   to the PUPO xx

Hope every one is doing well and not losing their minds too much xx


----------



## pickwick

Fat Cassy good luck with FET.xxx


----------



## Ruby998

Good luck fat cassy!!

Vesper- good luck testing today!

Welllllll 9 days after transfer first ever very light BFP!!!! But there is definitely a 2nd line. 


xxxx


----------



## VesperPea

Ruby Must be something in the air bfp for me too

fat cassy Good luck today


----------



## Ruby998

Whooo vesper!! I'm so excited but scared at the same time xxx


----------



## Faithope

*vesperpea and Ruby*


----------



## lynzb

Wahooo congrats Vesper & Ruby xxx

Fat-cassy & Tigge congrats on being PUPO sending you lots of luck x

AFM- nothing new here, still a sweaty moody cow, roll on the next stage xx


----------



## pickwick

Congratulations Vesper and Ruby, fantastic news.


----------



## nicstar79

Hi everyone, i havent posted since i introduced myself on this thread, been off work sick with virus on top of these hormones and my ibs being a bad combination. 


Congratulations on your BFP's Vesper and Ruby!!    X


Congrats Pickwick and Tigger on being PUPO lots of     for you , and you lots of luck to you Fat Cassy today x


Lynz i am joining you in being a moody cow haha, good luck for your cycle   


I had my lining scan yesterday and all is good so I am booked in for my embryo transfer on Monday, just booked my train tickets from durham to london where im having my treatment


----------



## lynzb

Nicstar- all the best for ET Monday, what have you got planned for your 2ww?


----------



## nicstar79

Thanks lynz, the last two cycles i ended up off work as the progesterone  aggravated my ibs and gave me scary pains, I can't see this time being any different since the oestrogen is already giving me grief. Id rather be busy at work to distract me, I'll go mad    will see how I go and try and the most of the time off !!


----------



## lynzb

I suffer with IBS aswel Nicstar, not noticed it being irrated b4 but can imagine it being awful on top of everything else. Think I would rather be home, only coz I'm irrated by everyone at work so my days go soooooo slow xx


----------



## lilly....

morning ladies,

Congratulations on your BFP's Vesper and Ruby  
Fat-cassy & Tigge congrats on being  PUPO  

 to every one else

im still having really bad side affects so cant wait till tuesday when i go back an fingers crossed no more injections... ive never   so much... but hay ho fingers crossed it will all be worth it...


----------



## LoopyMoo

Hi ladies, sorry I've been AWOL for a few weeks, I will explain later.  

Congrats Vesper and Ruby   

Just made that dreaded phone call but all is ok, our last little frostie survived the thaw so we are now getting ready to leave for transfer!


----------



## pickwick

Good luck loopymoo.


----------



## jules74

Afternoon Ladies, I'm new to the board and currently on my 2ww after a FET on Oct 4th.  I've been through one fresh IVF lite cycle and had an early mc, so this was the next logical step with 2 blasts in the freezer.  My my goodness this waiting this time around is just doing my head in and wanted someone else to talk to who knows what you are going through, as it is impossible for anyone else to understand unless they've been through the emotions.  I have another 5 days until test day, and something tells me it's going to be like an eternity - am tempted to do a sneaky early test - but know I shouldn't really!! Congrats to all that have just had BFP and my thoughts are with you that have not...  Having children is such a blessing, I can't imagine life without my daughter, and if she is to be an only child, then I am still EXCEPTIONALLY lucky, as she's just the best.


----------



## Ruby998

Thanks for all the congrats ladies!

Jules- please don't test early, I tested from sat onwards (5dp5dt) and only got a faint positive this morn (9days) I cried my eyes out on Sunday as I was sure it should have shown by then. Anyway good luck!!

Loopy moo- hope the transfer went well!!

Lilly- hope your feeling better soon 

Nickstar- good luck on Monday

xxx


----------



## fat_cassy

Morning all

Well in 3 hours I will be PUPO - third time this year  

Congrats to Ruby and Vesper  

Will write again after


----------



## annie.moon

Jukes- hold on in there. It's amazing how long those two weeks seem, but you are getting closer now. Fingers crossed for you.

LoopyMoo - hope the transfer went well. Fingers crossed for you too!

Annie xx


----------



## fat_cassy

PUPO  

Loopy when is your Blood Test ??

 love and luck to you all


----------



## VesperPea

Fatcassy Yippee. Snuggle little embie snuggle

Jules don't test early - they give OTD for a reason. Keep looking after yourself 

Loopymoo hope all well 

Lilly just keep swimming...

Nicstar I think I tend to get terrible side effects for the same reason. How do you manage it? I gave up the drugs about 7 years ago and now watch what I eat and my stress levels which helps me and I'd I gets bad I have tincture of belladonna no 3 - not on tx though

Afm tried to poas this morning but it errored. Will try later. Ruby have you consider going epu for bloods? Can't decide if I want to or not....


----------



## pickwick

Fat Cassy yay PUPO  
I am back in work today, just sitting quietly at my desk praying our little embie is now snuggling in.  I don't feel like I want to test early at the moment as I am scared of a negative.
Lots of love and luck to everyone.x


----------



## LoopyMoo

Morning ladies.  I decided to take a little break from ff, as what with being made redundant from work and the dr not going to plan plus other stresses, it was all getting a little too much.  I was so scared that our little 6 day frostie wouldn't thaw ok and am so relieved it made it this far....  I'm taking it easy today as tomorrow we set off down south for a posh wedding at the weekend.  There will be a lot of standing around no doubt, now I'm worrying about that!!

Fat Cassy - Congrats on being PUPO!  My clinic doesn't do blood tests just POS which is 23/10.  When is yours?

Jules - Hang on in there!

Hi, to everyone else, hope you're all doing ok


----------



## Ruby998

Fat cassy- whoo to being pupo!

Loopymoo-oh no sorry to hear uv been made redundant.  I was back to work the next day after my fet and still got my BFP. I too worried the whole time, fingers crossed for u.

Vesper- going where? My clinic said they don't tend to do bloods as doesn't really tell u anything. Just a scan in another 3 weeks. A bit scared! I'm full of a cold at the mo, came home from work early today and booked tomorrow off to relax.

xxx


----------



## MrsHY

Congrats Vesper! I think we were cycling at the same time for the last FET - it's great to see that you got your BFP this time! Gives me hope!
Congrats on being PUPO Cassy, LoopyMoo, Jules and Pickwick- I hope these are the ones that stick. I really liked the beginning of the 2ww last time - it feels so full of hope.
Ruby - Congrats! I'm sure that the next few weeks until that scan will fly. Or is that wishful thinking?! 
Lilly - sorry to hear that the injections are giving you pain.
Good luck Lynz and Nicstar - I hope you're both doing well.
Lovely pic Lou!

AFM - Had a scan at cd5 today and they want me back next Fri (cd13) to see if my lining has plumped up enough. I need to start injecting cetrotide on Tuesday evening and will take that every night until the day of the FET. Hoping that nothing goes horribly wrong and that I get two strong blastos from the 6 currently frozen. I'm trying so hard to be hopeful this time but I doubt myself sometimes - if neither of the two top quality blastos they put back last time stuck, what will make the difference this time? Then I tell myself that it's all a numbers game sometimes and I've got every chance of it working! I have to tell myself that. I just REALLY want to see those two red lines on a First Response for the FIRST TIME EVER!!!


----------



## VesperPea

Help! Has anyone ever had nothing but refer to booklet symbols in cLear blue tests? Very weird - different packets and 3 times in a row. Slightly freaking...

Sorry ladies


----------



## Ruby998

Vesper- not on a hpt but I did on the clear blue ovulation sticks- it was because I was doing it wrong! Don't stress hun xx


----------



## MrsHY

Yes ditto re the Clearblue ov sticks- I find I get errors if I hold the stick too high up in my flow and splash wee over too much of it... Sorry! Don't worry Vesper, I'm sure all is well x


----------



## Faithope

*vesperpea* Could you be flooding the test with too much wee? I did this several times until I used a cup, then dipped it, rather than peeing on it


----------



## fat_cassy

Fat Cassy - Congrats on being PUPO!  My clinic doesn't do blood tests just POS which is 23/10.  When is yours?

My blood test is on the 21st - 10 days after FET  

Oh I hope this works for us both - My Hubby has been made redundant and we have to move across country for a new job - Moving day is 3 days after result day - No Stress here !!!!!


----------



## VesperPea

Hey ladies
Tested this morning and it's a bfn. Emotional rollercoaster. Going to take the drugs today and test tomorrow But sew of I can get o the early pregnancy unit at lunchtime  to do some bloods as this is killing me. Sorry no personals. Struggling to keep it together xxx


----------



## Ruby998

Oh no vesper I really hope it's wrong   . Let us know how u get on. Will be thinking about u xxx


----------



## MrsHY

Oh Vesper I am so sorry. I will be thinking of you at lunchtime- good luck


----------



## nicstar79

Oh no Vesper, i am thinking of you today     Xx


----------



## lilly....

oh vesper, ill be thinking of u 2day


----------



## pickwick

Vesper so sorry, let us know how it goes.x


----------



## jules74

Hi ladies, so who is due to test this weekend? and has anyone done a sneaky early test I know, the advice was not to test early, but I just couldn't resist this morning and got a BFP, although not getting too excited about it yet, as clearly a LONG way to go.  OTD is Sunday, so it was 2 days early - the lines were pretty clear though.  My clinic doesn't do blood test, just confirm with a hpt and then back in for a scan in about 3 weeks I guess - all being well. Guess I can't call them until Monday to confirm my BFP though - assuming it wasn't a faulty test stick and I see the same result on Sunday!! 
Vesper, how did it go today? when will you get blood results - keeping positive for you..


----------



## Ruby998

Jules- whoo congratulations!!! xx


----------



## VesperPea

Hi ladies

Spoke to clinic before lunch and they have booked me in for a scan on 2nd Nov as they are taking the first test as the accurate one. A part of me is happy but another part is not. What if i got it wrong and it was a no? Three weeks of taking drugs for something that may or may not be there. No poas. Hmmm. Sorry still no personals. Absolutely drained. X


----------



## fat_cassy

Oh Vesper Honey - Huge hugs and love your way.
I hope the next 3 weeks are kind to you xx

Jules - congratulations.

AFM - too busy to think about stuff, have twinges and sore boobies on and off but that's the Drugs. I have 8 days until OTD and will not test before.

Love and luck to you all


----------



## Ruby998

Vesper- hope the next 3 weeks go quickly, I will have my fingers crossed for u xxx


----------



## Faithope

*vesperpea* 3 weeks? That's a long time to wait and still take the meds. How strong were your HPTs that were BFP? I had the same situation as you-BFP on OTD, and two days later BFN, I was advised to continue the meds for two more days, I did but HPT on that day was BFN, no bleeding. I personally think 3 weeks is too long (mentally)  Can you not test after a week, if BFN then I would say it sounds like a chemical. Or even a beta HCG test would confirm either way  I hope I am wrong and that you get a BFP hun xxx


----------



## Holly82

Hi girls  

Just looking for some advice? I had my OTD on Mon and my hCG came back aqt 15   my clinic explained to me that i have had another chemical (this is my third one) I am now just wondering when my AF should start as i've had no bleeding yet and poas are still + although they do seem to be fainter than what they were!! Just wondering how quick my hCG would drop? its been five days since OTD and i am feeling frustrated as i just want to move on now!! 

Vesper - Hang on in there   x x x

Jules - Congrats on your BFP   x x 

Faithope - Soory to see you have been through the chemicals like myself   this time is your time. x x 

Holly


----------



## Faithope

*Holly*   I am so sorry your BFP is another chemical, they are the cruelest!! Was your FET medicated? Once I stopped my meds, AF came 2 days later 

AFM I am doing OK, have my scan on thursday for thickness of the lining then get my date for thaw, I think it will be 25th October, so not too far away


----------



## azra

Hi Everyone  
I hope you dont mind me joining you, im lost and scared, and desperate for advice.  I have been pregnant twice in the past twins in 2011 which I lost at 19 weeks and a singleton in January 2012 which I lost im may at 20 weeks  Found that I had incompetant cevix and have had a abdominal clerclage place pre pregnancy.  I am due to go to brno for fet ( i have 2 blasts) however I went for my lining scan on monday 8th (started taking 8mg from 27th september) and my lining was only 5mm.  I spoke to the consultant and he has increased the dosage by 2mg to a total of 10mg, and has told me to still come out on the 15th Monday as planned for a 2pm transfer (thats if blasts survive thaw)  I am so worried that my lining wont plump up to at least 7mm and also my blast might not survive the thaw!!
We are pinning so much on this, our lives have been turned upside down and this it it! our last chance  . sorry for being negative. please give me your views, do you think the lining will pump up?  sorry for the me post in advance.
azra


----------



## VesperPea

Hi lovely ladies

Thank you for all your support the last few days and sorry for the me me me posts

azra I am not sure but I have had a huge lining surge after having my progynova upped the last two times - I'm sure your consultant wouldn't risk defosting if the likelihood wasn't really high - good luck

Faith fingers crossed for your lining - and thank you for your post yesterday - waiting til 2nd Nov would have killed me!

Holly I am really sorry to hear about your chemical pregnancy - that is so cruel - fingers crossed for af (I love how we alternately pray for it to come or not to come - the irony is hideous)

Jules yip yip yippee

fatcassy yeay for being PUPO - hope all the running about keeps your mind clear

afm well i can't do three weeks without driving myself and DH bonkers so I tested a few more times and it's definitely a bfn - whatever the clinic says I am not pregnant. SO I thought I would check the first test - couldn't find the instructions so thought I'd go and checkin store and I am really ashamed to say I read the first test wrong   different to the ones I normally get so a negative from the outset.. Yes ladies - all that emotional disturbance and heartbreak - the sobbing on my way to work, the biting people's heads off, the false hope was because I bought a different set of tests and misread the ******* result. What a *****. God only knows why I then had the day of no results - just random. But hey ho it's a no, it's the same as last time and I am coming off the drugs. Was reluctant to tell you guys as I feel a right idiot but didn't want anyone else to be paranoid because of my imbecility,

Will now disappear in a puddle of shame

 to all and never throw away your instructions on hpts even if you've done hundreds...


----------



## Ruby998

Oh vesper I am so very sorry, I hope you are ok. Don't u dare think u are silly reading the tests wrong- they can be so confusing!! xxx


----------



## fat_cassy

Morning All.

Vesper - Oh you egg    I am so sorry you went through it all though xx Whats the plan for you now ??

Azra - trust you doctors and clinic - they know what they are doing. I too have cervix issues scary and frustrating but hang in there.  

Holly - awww crud and rubbish   Chemicals are just cruel xx 

Faith - Yay for defrost day !!!!!  

AFM - Nothing to report   Last 2 cycle's I would have started to POAS by now - yup 3 days in   this cycle I am just doing my thing, trying to sort a million things before Wednesday fortnight, 


Love and luck to you all


----------



## nicstar79

Evening everyone,
vesper -  i am so sorry for the heartbreak you have had , please dont feel embarrassed anyone can make a mistake,     . I am glad you didnt have to wait three weeks x 


Azra - the doctors must think youre lining will be good. I am scared about my embryo thawing on monday as this is my first FET, Even though i have eight embryos i am terrified it wont work.     
Holly im so sorry youve had another chemical, its so unfair.     
Faith ,good luck for your scan this week     
Fat cassy - you keep doing your thing    Lots of positive thinking and distraction 
Jules - things arelooking good for you, hang on in there   


Lots of luck and positive thoughts for everyone else xxx


----------



## Kerry Crabtree

Hi ladies, can I join you!

I am currently taking hrt and due a scan on Thursday 2 check my womb lining, not sure when transfer will b! We have 2 snow babies crossing everything that they thaw ok!
Any way that's me!


----------



## Faithope

*vesperpea* Please don't feel silly  its an easy mistake to make and like you say, this is an emotional time  Thinking of you xx

*Kerry* Welcome 

Thanks ladies for the good lucks  I am all over the place with my thoughts and feelings, one minute I am positive this could be our time, the next I am thinking how will I react if I am told embie didn't make it??


----------



## fat_cassy

Hi all.

Well I am 4dpt and feel rubbish.

Tummy hurts, crampy and feel like AF is on the way   I refuse to do HPT's this cycle so will wait for Sunday - feels forever away.

On the upside I have everything sorted for the move next week and will start packing boxes this weekend.

Welcome Kerry. And all the best for your transfer  

Sending lots of love and luck to you all


----------



## Praying for a miracle

Morning all, 
Can I please join.. 
As you can see not much luck from me so far with 1st class in their words embryos! 
Just started climival as AF arrived on Saturday, going to ring the clinic today for baseline scan 29th 
I have taken baby asprin before and not on the advice of my doctor. I mentioned this to him the other day and he recommended against it unless I had clotting issues in the family, which I don't my family are the most fertile bunch with the exception of me! 
I'm really confused on what to do for the best.
Last chance on NHS for me. Im petrified and setting myself for a fall already..I wished I could be positive! 
P.S had basic bloods done and all ok as far as they could see. 

Good luck all.


----------



## deblovescats

hi ladies
can i join you?
just starting DE FET - had 1st IVF DE in july - failed, so had a break and now going for it with FET
nervous and anxious, but trying to relax - had a great break in bahamas with sister in sept, ready to try again
had baseline scan on fri, now taking 8 mg progynova, got 2nd scan on 22nd
not sure what happens with ET - any ideas on timing?
good luck to everyone and i'll update you
Deb


----------



## fat_cassy

Hi Deb, I am assuming you are doing a Medicated FET ? if so then it is about a 3 week process start to finish.

My medicated cycle was as follows.

Day 1 AF Arrived.
Day 2 start taking prognyova (HRT) 1 x 3 daily.
Day 10 Lining scan - most clinics like to see 7 - 12mm at this time but dont panic if it is not !!!!!!
Day 15 blood test, start vaginal pessaries 2 x 3 daily
Depending on the age of you embryo 3 or 5 days later you will have Transfer.
Then go mental for 9 - 16 days until your clinic tells you to test (HPT) or have blood taken.


----------



## adele10495

just updating everyone had scan today measuring 7 weeks and 2 days due date 1st june next scan on 5th november at 920    to everyone xx


----------



## VesperPea

Hey lovelies

adele yip yip yippee! that's great news. Good luck on your journey - you are the poster girl for FET!  

fatcassy hang in there hun  

deb welcome good luck fx

praying welcome good luck with the scan  

faith fx  

kerry welcome fx  

afm still poas to prove I'm right   and waiting for af - waiting for clinic to call back so I can tell them it's a no and book in for the next appt. Also waiting for the meds that I don't need to arrive - grrr
Am working on a list of questions for consultant
1. Should we have another hysteroscopy to check if scarring is coming back?
2. Can we up the progynova from day 2 so lining thickens more smoothly?
3. I had a really tough time with ET with fresh cycle - took 45 mins etc etc - and my DD was the result. The last 2 times, it's been really quick but sharply uncomfortable - is there a possible reason? I have a really sensitive cervix - always use to bleed with smear tests and I just wonder if they're manhandling it a bit too much... The embryologist said that I had one of "those" cervixes and she would sort it out - maybe it doesn't need to be sorted out... How the hell do you phrase "I think your colleague is being a bit rough with my cervix"? ANyone have any ideas on this?
Anyone got anything to add?


----------



## fat_cassy

Vesper - I have "one of those cervix" too - I really hope you get answers and can get going again soon.  

AFM - well confession time - I found a HPT in the bottom of the drawer and took it.

Annnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd at 5dp5dt I have a faint 2nd line FRER  

Totally ****ting myself - excuse language.

Will buy more HPTs tomorrow and test again.

Please, please, please let this be the one.

Have not told Hubby yet - I want to show him a strong 2nd line and he wanted me to wait for bloods on Sunday.


----------



## Ruby998

Vesper- good list of question. Sorry nothing to add. Fingers crossed for you for next time hun and I hope the clinic can provide you with some answers.

Fat cassy- whoooo congratulations!! You will become obsessed with poas. I've done one every day since last weds just to watch the line go darker ha ha

Adele- congrats on the scan, how must be sooo relieved to see tht little bean. I've got my first scan on 5th nov too- its going to be a loooong 3 weeks

xxx


----------



## Ruby998

Oh Adele sorry meant to ask you- have you told your doctors yet? I have a scan booked with the clinic but do I need to tell my doctors yet to start things with their midwife??

xx


----------



## deblovescats

thanks for info fat-cassy
had baseline scan 12th oct, got scan booked 22nd oct
started on 4 progynova on 12th 
frostie is a day 5 blast
it's all very nerve wracking, but i'm trying to keep positive
when i had 1st ET, they couldn't get my bladder full enough - despite me drinking copious amounts of water! they kept asking me to drink more - don't know what the problem was, actual ET didn't take too long - have retroverted uterus but they said that wasn't problem
Deb


----------



## pickwick

Fat Cassy congratulations, wonderful news.x
Sorry to sound thick but I can't remember what the dp and dt stand for.
AFM ET was last Monday and OTD is next Monday.  I am too scared to test.  When would a positive be detected though just out of interest?
Welcome deb.xx
Adele I am glad all is going well for you.
Vesper I hope they have some answers for you.x


----------



## adele10495

Ruby my midwife is coming this thursday and has already booked me in for a 11/12 week scan they normally see you around 5-6 weeks hope your scan goes well hun    


Cassy- Great news on the positive hun I did about 60 tests lol


----------



## fat_cassy

pickwick said:


> Fat Cassy congratulations, wonderful news.x
> Sorry to sound thick but I can't remember what the dp and dt stand for.
> AFM ET was last Monday and OTD is next Monday. I am too scared to test. When would a positive be detected though just out of interest?


Hi dp - days past dt - days transfered. so how long since and how old was the embryo.

You are on the same days as me - Being in NZ I am 12 hours ahead  The soonest would be 5 days after transfer to get a positive. 

But my clinic is doing my bloods on Sunday - 10 days after transfer.

Have it all crossed


----------



## pickwick

My clinic says 2 weeks so next Monday will be 14dp5dt.  Seems like an age away.  Thanks fat Cassy.x


----------



## nicstar79

Good morning everyone,
Well after a seriously long and tiring day trip to London yesterday I am PUPO. The ET was so much easier than previously, maybe because there was no swollen ovaries and i purposely didnt drink too much water. I was literally in an out in a flash , cant believe it took a 6hr round trip for a very very short appointment! they only had to thaw one frostie so we have 7 left    My OTD is 26th Oct which is two weeks....too long i think. When would be a "reasonable" time to test before that? It was a day 5 blasto.
Adele - fantastic news , good luck with your pregnancy!!
Debslovescats and praying for a miracle - hi and im wishing you lots of luck for your FET's 
Vesper hope you get the answers you want 
Fat cassy, woo hoo exciting news


----------



## nicstar79

P.S I just realised 26.10 for OTD is not two weeks its 11 days after ET. And I've just found an old diary I tested on day 8 last time


----------



## jules74

nicstar79 - my OTD was 11 days past a day 6 blast transfer - so sounds about right, 11 days is better than 2 weeks right!! I did a sneaky test on day 8 this time around and got a BFP but the lines were faint, very bold by the time I reached day 11 ... Just the odd pain here and there now - which is all good, waiting for my scan on Nov 5th and keeping fingers firmly crossed!!  
All the best for your not quite 2ww!! xx


----------



## pickwick

Nicstar congratulations on PUPO.
My clinic says 14 days on 5 day embryo and 16 days on 3 day.  I don't know whether to test on Friday, that will be 11 days.xxx
Jules glad everything is going well for you.x


----------



## tigge66

Hi All

My clinic says 11 days after a day 3 transfer. Shame that is a Saturday as I have to wait an extra 2 days for bloods.

Tigger


----------



## MadeLief

Hello there dear ladies, do you have some room here for me as well? Today I'm 6dp2dt and I practically don't have any symptoms at all. Just bigger boobs thanks to the progesteron I guess. I'm trying really hard to keep it all together because I still have to wait for another week but as all you girls know probably better than me that's not as simple as when you write it down.

Good luck to everyone, I hope all our wishes may come true one day

X Madelief


----------



## pickwick

Thanks Tigge, my OTD is the 22/10, seems like a lifetime away at the moment.
Welcome Madelief.xx


----------



## nicstar79

Jules thank you, its amazing how 11days sounds so much better than 2weeks haha!! Congrats on your BFP, the 3week wait until the scan is as hard as the 2ww , sending you lots of     .
Thanks pickwick too, id say 11days is reasonable if you are itching to test ! 

Madelief - best of luck for your two week wait it is such a tough time x


----------



## tigge66

Hi All

Pickwick hopefully we both get a BFP. I had ET the say after you. Could of had it on the 8th but has a scan booked to check for gall stones - got the all clear so no the cause go the pain under my right rib. I definitely will test on Sat as 11dp ET. I want to know nowwwwwwww! 

Tigger


----------



## Peony04

Hi Ladies,

I have been following the thread but haven't posted for a while, I have been reading your posts and thought I would share we're I'm at.

I tested today 7dp5dt naughty I know, I'm certainly not encouraging this but I couldn't help myself, I got a BFP, I was amazed as I had No symptoms at all, not 1, still don't... No sore boobs, nowt.
 it stays with us, will keep you updated

x


----------



## Ruby998

Peony- whooo congrats hun xxx


----------



## tigge66

Peony   for your BFP.

Tigger


----------



## LoopyMoo

Morning all

Peony - Congrats   

Until yesterday I felt fine, no symptoms at all but now I have sore boobs and generally feel like AF is on her way.  The last week of the 2ww has begun, arghhh!!!


----------



## nicstar79

Congratulations Peony! X 

Well done loopymoo - half way there now haha, hope the second week goes quick for you x

its only day2 here


----------



## fat_cassy

Morning All

Congrats to the Preggy ones, Love and Hugs to the PUPO ones and More Love and hugs to those others  

I am doing ok - Blood test Sunday, Pee sticks still positive  

We move house next week - 5 days to go so I am busy packing boxes - and organizing everything.

I may have no internet for a bit but I will be checking in on you all 

Love and luck


----------



## SarSim

Hi all
I am due to have FET soon & can't stop reflecting on my past fresh cycles which resulted in a BFN. I'm trying to stay upbeat & positive this time around but have a few doubts. Can I ask if it's normal to have very painful breasts initially post transfer then this disappears? Does it mean it's failed if (.) (.) pain subsides. 
Sorry for all the questions
SarSim xx


----------



## tigge66

Hi all

Peony whic test did you used, had the good news settled in yet.

Loopymoo your symptoms as common on here, not a good predicter of outcome so please don't let it raise you concerns. Although i think we all hyper symptom watch.

Fat_cassy all the best with the move, take it easly and give lots of instructions.....

Sarsim everyone seems to vary so much my boobs havent been sore at all bu are firly solid. Are you on a medicated cycle?

Tigger


----------



## lou-lou12

Hi ladies hope you are all well....

Sarsim - all I can say to you is that you have had tests done since your bfn's, the result of which can only help you with this cycle! You can now be sure that you are taking all the appropriate medication etc and that will make the world of difference xxx


----------



## SarSim

Thanks for you replies, it has meant alot. I know I'm doing all I can this time around. I need to stop dwelling on the past including past symptoms from previous cycles & try and be positive. 

All the best with your fertility journey
SarSim xx


----------



## lou-lou12

Sarsim it seems as though you have found out many things that you wouldn't have known before your fresh cycles! And with regards to frozen embryos, sometimes it's easier on your body as you haven't had to go through the poking and prodding of needles and EC.... Sending you loads of love luck and baby dust for a BFP!


----------



## LoopyMoo

Morning ladies, how is everyone?

I am now on knickerwatch as AF feels really imminent!  Only 5 days left until OTD, I'm not going to test early as I've done this on my last two cycles and regretted it.... it's going to be a long 5 days....


----------



## lynzb

Helllooo ladies- i have posted before but mainly lurked in the background as i never seem to be at the same stage as others. Im still not at a similar stage but just wanted to wish everyone luck thats PUPO and congratulate the bfps. Seems to be a lucky thread this one. 
12 sleeps till ET xx


----------



## Faithope

Hi ladies,

Had my lining scan this morning and it's 9.5mm and triple stripe   Nurse said it was the clearest she had seen for awhile   So ET planned for 7 days time   my little blast makes it     

Be back later xxx


----------



## skyelar

Hi everyone,
Not been on for a while, had quite a lot of stress with trying to sell a business. All done now so feel more ready for this cycle. 
Great news on all the BFP's, hope you are all enjoying them xx
Faithhope that is great news! Wishing you lots of luck xx

To all you PUPO ladies hope you are staying strong, 

AFM, had lining scan on 11/10 and started on climival. Think the drugs are making me totally forgetful tho as can't remember when I need to go back! I think it is next friday and if lining ok ET on 31st, but must phone clinic to check!

So nice to hear positive stories, feeling positive one minute and totally negative the next. Just keep thinking if it hasn't worked the previous 3 times with good embryo's why will it work this time with a less good quality embryo. So every positive story with FET is inspiring.  
Love and  to all xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

New home this way ladies ============>

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=296134.0

            

Tis xx


----------

